# Radon Slide 160 carbon - 650



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

*Radon Slide 160 carbon - 650 *

hallo hr. Radon-Moderator.


Gewichtsangabe bitte für das billigste Slide 160 carbon - 650er Modell.

Größe: XXL ( oder halt XL )

Danke


ps. wie lange gibt Radon auf den Rahmen Garantie? 2 oder 5 
Wieviel Kilogramm hält der Rahmen aus?  ( mal Butter bei die Fische )


----------



## Markdierk (26. August 2013)

Es gibt keine Radon Mods mehr im Forum, musst per Mail anschreiben oder auf FB fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Radon Mods mehr im Forum, musst per Mail anschreiben oder auf FB fragen



fb mag ich nicht. Das ist was für KindergartenVorschüler?

gut, dann schreib ich die Knödel mal an oder 
quetsch die Nasenbären auf der Eurobike mal aus.

Steht da ein Slide 160 carbon schon herum?


----------



## filiale (26. August 2013)

Dann frag mal grundsätzlich nach den Gewichten auch von den anderen Modellen...


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann frag mal grundsätzlich nach den Gewichten auch von den anderen Modellen...



Mich interessieren nur das slide 160 und das Skeen.
evtl. noch das slide 130 - aber nur aus Interesse ( weil bock-schwer =
un-interessant )

Der Rest ist eher knorrke


----------



## filiale (26. August 2013)

slide 130 paßt doch, weil haben will (wenn nicht bleischwer)


----------



## riGooo (27. August 2013)

Mich würde auch das Gewicht für das 9.0 Carbon interessieren


----------



## santakruzzifix (27. August 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Mich würde auch das Gewicht für das 9.0 Carbon interessieren



Gewicht: 12,2 kg  Größe:  ?  
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33640658.69597.135779413133978&type=1&theater


----------



## riGooo (28. August 2013)

12,2 in S vermutlich, wie Radon das sonst auch immer gemacht hat...

Ich finde den Preis für ne komplette XT trotzdem zu hoch auch wenns Carbon ist


----------



## TomT87 (28. August 2013)

Also ich finde das Slide 160 650B 9.0 wirklich sehr geil. Hammer Austattung, coole Optik und genug Federweg! Auch die anderen Bikes fÃ¼r 2014 sind nett und endlich gibt es RS und Fox Varianten der einzelnen Modelle!

Aber mal allgemein zu Carbonrahmen an Enduros:

Was hÃ¤lt so ein Rahmen denn Ã¼berhaupt aus?! Ich finde Carbon fÃ¼r gesponserte Profisportler (bekommen kostenlosen Ersatz) und gut verdienende Freizeitfahrer (werden das Bike nicht artgerecht bewegen) echt ne super Erfindung, schaut geil aus und ist sau leicht! Als sportlicher Student oder Normalverdiener, der eher schnell und auf teils anspruchsvollen Trails unterwegs ist, ist mir das Risiko den Rahmen bei einem Sturz zu zerlegen viel zu groÃ. Bei einem Alurahmen hat man ein paar Kratzer und evtl. eine kleine Delle, die die Fahrtauglichkeit des Rahmens nicht beeinflussen. Bei Carbon sind Kratzer sehr schlimm da das Material an Spannung und StabilitÃ¤t verliert, Dellen gibt es nicht sondern nur Risse/BrÃ¼che und bei denen ist der Rahmen dann hin!

Eine Aufstellung wie bei Specialized fÃ¤nde ich besser, so dass man bei jeder Ausstattungsvariante die Wahl zwischen Carbon und Alu hat. 

Ein Slide 160 650B 9.0 mit der angegebenen Ausstattung, fÃ¼r 2800-3000â¬ und mit 13,2 Kilo wÃ¼rde ich mir sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich zulegen!


----------



## riGooo (28. August 2013)

Jap, für bis 3k wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (28. August 2013)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Ein Slide 160 650B 9.0 mit der angegebenen Ausstattung, für 2800-3000 und mit 13,2 Kilo würde ich mir sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich zulegen!



aber ganz sicher nicht für den Bikepark? 

wenn der 20"er rund 12,9 kg wiegt, + die Pedale dazu...dann ist man bei 
rund 13,5 kg = AluminiumAlurahmenbereiche.

Die Frage ist: will man ein 160 mm FW Gerät zum Berg-ab herunter-bollern......
oder ein pragmatisches Tourenrad, welches gut > 2 kg weniger auf dem Buckel hat, wie 
Canyon CF, Radon Skeen 10.0 ?

Oder gleich ein Canyon CF carbon hardtail f. 1700 euro?


----------



## TomT87 (28. August 2013)

Nene, nicht in den Bikepark. Normale Allmountain-/Endurotouren in den Alpen. 13,5 Kilo passen auch. 

Wie schauts denn jetzt mit der Haltbarkeit aus, hat jemand einen Carbonrahmen und kann etwas zu Stürzen sagen?


----------



## santakruzzifix (28. August 2013)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn jetzt mit der Haltbarkeit aus, hat jemand einen Carbonrahmen und kann etwas zu Stürzen sagen?




wenn es ein Santa-Rahmen wär, dann könnte man sagen: ja, 
harte Sau!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xreZdUBqpJs"]Pinkbike Visits The Santa Cruz Test Lab Video - YouTube[/nomedia]

beim Radon? k.A.


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2013)




----------



## riGooo (29. August 2013)

Also wenn ich Enduro fahren will, dann will ich mir auch für den Bikepark nicht noch ein anderes Rad leihen müssen!
Klar ich mach damit keine 2m Sprünge (höhe), aber ich will ohne mir sorgen machen zu müssen mit einem Endurobike durch den Park heizen können, sonst kann ich mir ein AM oder ein XC holen....


----------



## TomT87 (1. September 2013)

Also der Test ist ja krass, besonders das bei 5:20 hat mich interessiert und sehr beeindruckt! Ist halt die Frage, ob alle Hersteller so ne Qualität haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (3. September 2013)

Ab wann werden die Carbon Silde Modelle in Bonn zum ansehen stehen?


----------



## Vincy (3. September 2013)

Vielleicht beim Oktoberfest am 28.September werden die Messemodelle zu sehen sein. 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-Oktoberfest-im-Megastore-Bonn-_id_25364_.htm


----------



## BikingMax (7. September 2013)

Also ich habe mir auch schon vorgenommen, dass Bike zu kaufen.
Zu den Preisen kann ich nur sagen es 
8.0 wird 2999 Euro kosten
9.0 3599 Euro
10.0 4099 Euro

Was die Bikeparkausritte angeht habe ich bei Radon nachgefragt und die meinten es sei kein Problem, wenn man auch mal in Bikepark will. Trotzdem ist es aber eher All Mountain und Enduro. Im aktuellen Testbericht der Mountainbike steht drinn. Von einem technischem Alpencross bis zum Endurorennen kann man alles mit dem Bike machen.

Was mich eher verunsichert ist die Tretlagerhöhe von 340mm, was ich im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes dieser Kategorie eher wenig ist. Ich hoffe mal dass es nicht zu Aufsetztern kommt. 

Viele Grüße

BikingMax


----------



## aibeekey (7. September 2013)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Ich finde Carbon für [...] gut verdienende Freizeitfahrer (werden das Bike nicht artgerecht bewegen) echt ne super Erfindung, schaut geil aus und ist sau leicht! Als sportlicher Student [...] der eher schnell und auf teils anspruchsvollen Trails unterwegs ist, ist mir das Risiko den Rahmen bei einem Sturz zu zerlegen viel zu groß



studieren sportliche studenten alle bwl/geographie/pädagogik und bekommen ohnehin keinen job, oder warum sollten die später nicht auch mal gut verdienen und ein bike für ~5k euro "artgerecht" bewegen können?! 

dafür sitz ich doch unter anderem in der uni... immer diese stupiden pauschalaussagen. als ob jeder, der ein teureres bike als du besitzt, nicht fahren könnte...
(analog zu oben: besagte leute würden mal keinen job bekommen)


----------



## filiale (7. September 2013)

täusch Dich mal nicht wie schnell auch ein 40 jähriger sein kann. Da kommen viele Studies nicht mit. Und das liegt nicht am leichten Carbonrahmen sondern am Dampf in den Beinen.


----------



## backstein689 (7. September 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> studieren sportliche studenten alle bwl/geographie/pädagogik und bekommen ohnehin keinen job, oder warum sollten die später nicht auch mal gut verdienen und ein bike für ~5k euro "artgerecht" bewegen können?!
> 
> dafür sitz ich doch unter anderem in der uni... immer diese stupiden pauschalaussagen. als ob jeder, der ein teureres bike als du besitzt, nicht fahren könnte...
> (analog zu oben: besagte leute würden mal keinen job bekommen)





Darum studieren wir Ingenieurwesen, um uns später feine Bikes leisten bzw. sogar selber entwickeln zu können.

Und meinetwegen soll jeder Rentner ein Fully fahren, auch wenns nur zum Supermarkt geht. Gesünder für den Rücken ist es alle mal.
Und alle 40+ erst recht ein schönes MTB, dass sie motiviert fit zu bleiben.


----------



## riGooo (9. September 2013)

BikingMax schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir auch schon vorgenommen, dass Bike zu kaufen.
> Zu den Preisen kann ich nur sagen es
> 8.0 wird 2999 Euro kosten
> 9.0 3599 Euro
> ...


 
Das Canyon Strive hat z.b. weniger als 340mm ich denke das passt.


----------



## BikingMax (9. September 2013)

Wie hoch ist die Tretlagerhöhe beim Canyon Strive denn?


----------



## riGooo (9. September 2013)

Beim M Modell 330mm


----------



## BikingMax (9. September 2013)

ja ich hab mir halt gedacht, dass es für 27.5 doch recht niedrig ist und falls man mal 26 Zoll reinbauen möchte ist die Tretlagerhöhe nur noch bei 327 beim Radon. Außerdem haben z.B. Specialized Enduro, Santa Cruz Nomad eine hohe Tretlagerhöhe. Aber ich denk auch das es trotzdem geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomT87 (9. September 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> studieren sportliche studenten alle bwl/geographie/pädagogik und bekommen ohnehin keinen job, oder warum sollten die später nicht auch mal gut verdienen und ein bike für ~5k euro "artgerecht" bewegen können?!
> 
> dafür sitz ich doch unter anderem in der uni... immer diese stupiden pauschalaussagen. als ob jeder, der ein teureres bike als du besitzt, nicht fahren könnte...
> (analog zu oben: besagte leute würden mal keinen job bekommen)



Nein nein, so war das nicht gemeint! Ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen, dass sich andere Leute evtl. bessere Bikes leisten können/haben und habe auch nichts gegen Carbon. Neue Technologien sind eben mal teuer und ohne diejenigen, die sich das leisten können, wäre der ganze Spaß ja nicht möglich! Wenn diese "etwas" älteren Fahrer dann auch noch top fit sind, finde ich das sogar super, so sieht auch mein Plan für 40 aus. Ich fände es nur gut, wenn es das Slide 160 650B zusätzlich in einer Alu-Version geben würde, da ich das Konzept sehr ansprechend finde und ein Alurahmen den Preis zum einen etwas senken würde und zum anderen nicht ganz so anfällig wäre! Das macht Specialized etc. ja auch... 

Wenn ich mit meinem Studium fertig bin, sieht das Ganze nach ein paar Jahren natürlich wieder völlig anders aus  Genau deshalb studiere ich ja auch!


----------



## BikingMax (9. September 2013)

Also die Thematik bezüglich des Alurahmens kann ich völlig verstehen. nicht jeser hat mind. 3000 Euro übrig. Radon könnte mit einer Alu Version sicher noch ein paar Kunden gewinnen. Bei Canyon gibt es zum Beispiel das Strive und die fangen glaub in Alu bei 2400 Euro an. Was natürlich immer noch viel ist aber immer hin etwas preiswerter. Was mich aber auch verwundert oder eher enttäuscht ist, dass das Slide 160 als Enduro beworben wird, aber nicht mit einer xx1 oder x01 kommt. Hatte gerne eine gehabt. Aber bin sehr erfreut, dass sie endlich auh RockShox verbauen. Freue mich auf die neue Pike ))))


----------



## riGooo (10. September 2013)

Tja was soll man da sagen, der Test und der Bericht in der MB liest sich ja wie ein Liebesgedicht! 
Oder, wie böse Zungen behaupten, wie einen gut bezahlten Artikel 
Aber nein, sowas wollen wir ja nicht behaupten! Das Ding ist sicher geil!

Ich habe dazu nur noch folgende Fragen:

1. Wie kommt es, dass in dem Bericht die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit von 62NM nicht wirklich erwähnt wird? Das erwähnen die doch sonst auch immer, wenn das nach "etwas wenig" aussieht?!?

2. Was bietet Radon an, falls ich nach einem Sturz wissen möchte ob mein Rahmen noch ok ist oder bei einem kleinen Riss? Gibt es bei Radon die Möglichkeit diesen untersuchen zu lassen?


----------



## BikingMax (10. September 2013)

Zur Steifigkeit steht wenn ich mich recht erinnere drinn, dass es ausreichend steif ist. kann mich aber auch täuschen.  
Was den Service eines Carbonrahmens angeht würde ich das auch gerne wissen. Vielleicht ruf ich heute mal an dann sag ich nochmal bescheid.


----------



## adamkg (10. September 2013)

Kennt jemand die Oberrohrlänge u./o. den Rech-Wert? Mich würde die Größe 20" u. 22" interessieren. Als Ausgangspunkt: Die Slides mit 140/150 mm sind so um 625 mm.


----------



## RobG301 (10. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Tja was soll man da sagen, der Test und der Bericht in der MB liest sich ja wie ein Liebesgedicht!
> Oder, wie böse Zungen behaupten, wie einen gut bezahlten Artikel
> Aber nein, sowas wollen wir ja nicht behaupten! Das Ding ist sicher geil!
> 
> ...



Der einzige Hersteller, der vor Ort untersuchen kann (Koblenz), ist Canyon!

Der Rest muss die Rahmen einsenden! Aber über ein CRP (Crash Replacement Program) seitens Radon ist mir nichts bekannt! Canyon bietet sowas ja für diverse Rahmen an!


----------



## riGooo (10. September 2013)

Ja Canyon macht das, aber wo Radon jetzt immer mehr schicke Carbons baut, muss es doch hier auch was geben?!

Was sagt denn ChrisStahl dazu?


----------



## RobG301 (11. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Ja Canyon macht das, aber wo Radon jetzt immer mehr schicke Carbons baut, muss es doch hier auch was geben?!
> 
> Was sagt denn ChrisStahl dazu?



Musst du dich mal an Radon wenden! Ist ja keiner mehr hier von denen!

Und die Emailbeantwortung ist seitens Radon leider immer noch recht schleppend!


----------



## TomT87 (11. September 2013)

Also das Swoop 7.0 schaut ja in matt-scharz/matt-grün echt top aus (abgesehen von der grünen Gabel, das ist vielleicht doch etwas zu viel! Leider ist es für mich etwas zu freeridelastig, aber ich habe meinen Wunsch bzgl. eines Alu-Slide 160 650B ja eh schon geäußert. 

@ Radon/Chris Stahl - Wunschbike:
Slide 160 650B in Alu 
matt-schwarz/matt-grün
fox float x/talas rc2 36 160mm oder monarx plus rc3/pike rct3 dpa 160-130/
 bzw. lyrik rc2 dh dpa 160-130
stabile und einigermaßen leichte Laufräder
...

Das wär doch mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (12. September 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo vollständige Geometriedaten für das Slide Carbon?


----------



## riGooo (12. September 2013)

Nö, Radon lässt sich Zeit, ich warte auch schon die ganze Zeit


----------



## BikingMax (12. September 2013)

Geometrie Daten gibt es in der neuen Mountain Bike Zeitschrift. 
Bezüglich des Service des Carbonrahmens, habe ich mal bei radon angerufen: Radon bietet nichts an um den Rahmen zu kontrollieren. Aber wenn etwas kaputt ist gibt es ja die 2 Jahre Garantie oder wenn etwas außerhalb der Garantie geschieht, dann gibt es sowas wie ein Crash Replacement. Dabei wird der Rahmen überprüft und man bekommt dann evtl. einen neuen für einen niedrigeren Preis.


----------



## RobG301 (13. September 2013)

BikingMax schrieb:


> Geometrie Daten gibt es in der neuen Mountain Bike Zeitschrift.
> Bezüglich des Service des Carbonrahmens, habe ich mal bei radon angerufen: Radon bietet nichts an um den Rahmen zu kontrollieren. Aber wenn etwas kaputt ist gibt es ja die 2 Jahre Garantie oder wenn etwas außerhalb der Garantie geschieht, dann gibt es sowas wie ein Crash Replacement. Dabei wird der Rahmen überprüft und man bekommt dann evtl. einen neuen für einen niedrigeren Preis.



Eventuell? Das sind ja tolle Aussichten bei einem Fahrrad was preislich kaum günstiger, als ein Cube Stereo HPC 160 Race oder SL ist!


----------



## riGooo (13. September 2013)

Nunja, aber wenn die wirklich erstmal zwei Jahre Garantie geben, fahr ich zwei Jahre Sorgenfrei. Klar, wenn ichs gegen den Baum setze war ichs, aber wenn bei nem kleinen Sturz reißt sollen die mirn neues geben. Nach den zwei Jahren kann mans sich dann aussuchen ob man bei nem heftigeren Sturz mal zu Canyon fährt und sein Radon untersuchen lässt..


----------



## BikingMax (13. September 2013)

Ja eben. Schließlich ist man selber schuld. Es kann zwar immer was aber das ist halt so. Bezüglich des günstigeren Rahmens kann ich nichts sagen. aber es wird denke icg schon in 95% der Fälle so sein, dass man ihn günstiger bekommt. Aber was ich nicht verstehe warum  du jetzt den Vergleich mit dem Cube bringst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (13. September 2013)

Hab ich auch nicht kapiert


----------



## RobG301 (14. September 2013)

Bin nachher in Bonn Lengsdorf und werd mal bei Radon reinhüpfen und mal schauen, was sie mir zum Slide 160 so an Daten liefern können!


----------



## Caspar720 (15. September 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Bin nachher in Bonn Lengsdorf und werd mal bei Radon reinhüpfen und mal schauen, was sie mir zum Slide 160 so an Daten liefern können!



Das wäre ein klasse Sache. Das Radon steht bei mir auch grad ganz oben auf meiner Liste, vor allem nachdem Canyon sein 650b 160mm Enduro aktuell noch zurückhält.


----------



## Badsimson (15. September 2013)

Ich habe vor kurzen im i-net noch ein Prospekt gelesen mit der Ausstattung der einzelnen Slide Carbon Varianten für 2014! Jetzt finde ich es nicht mehr
Kann jemand helfen ?


----------



## Vincy (15. September 2013)

http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/specs_eurobike_komplett


----------



## Badsimson (15. September 2013)

Danke


----------



## RobG301 (16. September 2013)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Das wäre ein klasse Sache. Das Radon steht bei mir auch grad ganz oben auf meiner Liste, vor allem nachdem Canyon sein 650b 160mm Enduro aktuell noch zurückhält.



Zur allgemeinen Enttäuschung muss ich mitteilen, dass kein Bike vor Ort war! 
Solle in 4 Wochen nochmal reinschauen, aber Geo wäre angeblich schon komplett online! 
Hab aber dahingehend nichts gefunden.


----------



## riGooo (16. September 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Zur allgemeinen Enttäuschung muss ich mitteilen, dass kein Bike vor Ort war!
> Solle in 4 Wochen nochmal reinschauen, aber Geo wäre angeblich schon komplett online!
> Hab aber dahingehend nichts gefunden.


 
In 4 Wochen? Heißt zum Oktoberfest gibts das auch nicht? Ok, dann brauch ich da auch nicht hin...!


----------



## RobG301 (16. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> In 4 Wochen? Heißt zum Oktoberfest gibts das auch nicht? Ok, dann brauch ich da auch nicht hin...!



Ja ist ja nichtmal im Bike-Discount Online Store eingepflegt im Gegensatz zu den kommenden Neuheiten (die auch erst im November geliefert werden) von Cube (Fritz) oder den neuen E-Modellen des Slide (wobei die gegen das 160er nen Witz sind) und auch schlechter als die Alten. Standen jedenfalls noch genug E2 rum im Laden! Sogar eins was nochmals um 200,- reduziert war weils paar oberflächliche Kratzer an der Sitzrohrstütze hatte.


----------



## riGooo (16. September 2013)

Ja ok, ich rufe einfach zwei Tage vorher mal an und frag ob sie es ausstellen oder nicht. Normal würde man das ja erwarten von soner Großveranstaltung. Aber da hat Canyon letztes Wochenende beim OpenHouse ja auch schon enttäuscht... Die hatten auch nur dürftig ausgestellt.
Hatte ich dich schon gefragt wie zufrieden du mit deinem Strive 9.0 bist? Auch Toruenmäßig bergauf etc?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walzer (16. September 2013)

Ich konnte das Slide 160 schon in der Werkstatt in Bonn mir anschauen. Die haben zur Zeit 2 Stück vor Ort.


----------



## riGooo (17. September 2013)

Aha und dem Cuberider haben se erzählt, die haben keins da. Was fürn sauhaufen!
Aber schön, hast du keine Fotos gemacht?  War ein blaues dabei?


----------



## RobG301 (17. September 2013)

walzer schrieb:


> Ich konnte das Slide 160 schon in der Werkstatt in Bonn mir anschauen. Die haben zur Zeit 2 Stück vor Ort.



Das ja nett! Wenn man fragt verneinen sie es dem Einen! Naja vllt stehen die in der Werkstatt damit die was üben, aber da soll  halt noch nicht jeder mit rumdüsen und draufsitzen! Halt ich denen mal zugute!


----------



## filiale (17. September 2013)

Hätte man ja auch sagen können daß es nur Demobikes wären und noch nichts zur Besichtigung für Kunden Vorort ist, dafür hat jeder Verständnis.


----------



## backstein689 (17. September 2013)

Ich glaube, die bikes sind gerade im Fotoshoot in der Schweiz. Schaut mal auf Facebook


----------



## Vincy (17. September 2013)




----------



## BikingMax (17. September 2013)

Ich glaub, dass die ein Video zum neuen Slife rausbringen und dann erst mehr Daten veröffentlichen.


----------



## RobG301 (17. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Ja ok, ich rufe einfach zwei Tage vorher mal an und frag ob sie es ausstellen oder nicht. Normal würde man das ja erwarten von soner Großveranstaltung. Aber da hat Canyon letztes Wochenende beim OpenHouse ja auch schon enttäuscht... Die hatten auch nur dürftig ausgestellt.
> Hatte ich dich schon gefragt wie zufrieden du mit deinem Strive 9.0 bist? Auch Toruenmäßig bergauf etc?!



Sehr zufrieden!

Ja viel Glück mit Radon! Auf einmal steht dann eins da "aber nur zum Gucken"! Das bringt dann auch nicht wirklich was!

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Vergleich zum Cube Stereo verhält, weil mit dem Strive ist ja der Vergleich eigentlich unfair wegen Kohlefaserrahmen und 650B Laufrädern!

Bin mal gespannt was die von Canyon versprochenenden Änderungen für 2014 bringen (Piggyback Dämpfer sind ja jetzt zulässig)!


----------



## dj_holgie (25. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Nunja, aber wenn die wirklich erstmal zwei Jahre Garantie geben, fahr ich zwei Jahre Sorgenfrei.



2 Jahre ist bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse viel zu wenig. Da müssen mal mindestens 5-7 Jahre Rahmengarantie geben oder vertraut der Hersteller etwa nicht in die eigene Rahmen? Es geht ja nicht um Unfälle, sondern nur um wirkliche Ermüdungserscheinungen, was jeder Carbon Rahmen locker aushalten sollte.

Anderswo gibts auch lebenslange Rahmengarantie. Die Praxis ist dann aber auch wieder was anderes, man ist natürlich auch immer auf den Hersteller angewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (30. September 2013)

Ich konnte das Bike am Samstag in Brixen fahren, ist echt n tolles Bike, hat mich als 650B gegner/hasser überzeugt, bergauf klettert es schön und bergab isses richtig verspielt, einfach geil zu fahren.


----------



## Caspar720 (30. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich konnte das Bike am Samstag in Brixen fahren, ist echt n tolles Bike, hat mich als 650B gegner/hasser überzeugt, bergauf klettert es schön und bergab isses richtig verspielt, einfach geil zu fahren.



Laut deinem Profil fährst du ein Strive.
Was sagst du zu dem Slide im Vergleich zum Strive. Schwanke für nächstes Jahr zwischen den beiden Bikes.
Gab es in Brixen das Slide auch mit SramXX1? So wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen hab, soll das in dieser Ausstattungsvariante nicht kommen.
Weiss jemand ob man das am Radon nachrüsten kann?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. September 2013)

Jup ich fahre ein Strive und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Zum Testbike, ich glaub das war kein Serienbike, 

Rahmen war weiß
LRS ein DT-Swiss, welcher kann ich nicht sagen da keine Decals, hatte aber CenterLock
Avid X0 Trail Bremse mit 180/160 Shimano XT IceTech scheiben
Raceface Turbine Vorbau (gleich wie beim Strive) und RaceFace Next Carbonlenker
Antrieb komplett X0
Reifen HansDampf
Rockshox Pike und Monarch Fahrwerk

Sobald man das richtige Setup der Federelemente gefunden hat, fährt sich das Slide fast so verspielt wie das Strive, es bricht zwar nicht so leicht hinte aus, aber ich hatte ein super Gefühl auf dem Bike, genau wie beim Strive, als ob ich im Bike sitze und damit machen kann was ich will. Schnelle flowige stellen gingen genau so leicht wie sehr hohe Stufen, auch sehr enge Kehren meistert das Radon super. 
Ich konnte echt nicht glauben, dass ich ein 650B fahre.


----------



## Caspar720 (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir für die ausführliche Antwort.

Damit rutscht das Slide mittlerweile ganz nach vorne auf der Liste .

Da Canyon ja dieses Jahr leider kein 650b Bike gebracht hat, werde ich es wohl das erste Mal mit Radon versuchen.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Oktober 2013)

Das Spectral nicht vergessen, ist aber nur ein AM 650B mit 140mm. 

Das Canyon 650B Enduro soll mitte Saison kommen.

Das Radon ist aber echt n tolles Bike, ich finds nur schad, dass das full XT Bike nur in weiß gibt, denn weiß ist echt schwer sauber zu bekommen und es schaut einfach immer dreckig aus. 

Der schwarz/blaue Rahmen ist sehr schön, den konnte ich am Abend dann anguggn als ich das Bike zurückgegeben hab.


----------



## mtintel (1. Oktober 2013)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Da Canyon ja dieses Jahr leider kein 650b Bike gebracht hat, werde ich es wohl das erste Mal mit Radon versuchen.


Die bringen einige 650b Räder das Jahr raus, nur kommen die erst online bzw. haben dann andere Federwegslängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (1. Oktober 2013)

Jo 650b Räder stimmt natürlich, sind aber wie Boardi05 schon gesagt hat nur AMs mit 140-150mm Federweg.

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Enduro mit 160mm Federweg. Bis Mitte nächsten Jahres will ich dann auch nicht mehr warten.


----------



## RobG301 (1. Oktober 2013)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Jo 650b Räder stimmt natürlich, sind aber wie Boardi05 schon gesagt hat nur AMs mit 140-150mm Federweg.
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Enduro mit 160mm Federweg. Bis Mitte nächsten Jahres will ich dann auch nicht mehr warten.



PS: Bei Canyon gibts gerade das Strive 9.0 SL in Größe M und L ab Lager für 3.099,- im Abverkauf! Sehr gutes Bike!

Oder halt warten bis die Neuen kommen im Oktober/November (lieferbar dann Januar) oder halt wirklich nen 650B!

Fahrrad XXL hat zum Beispiel das Cube Stereo HPC 160 SL in 18'' und 20'' auf 3699,- reduziert!


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das stereo nur halb so schlimm fährt wie das fritz dann möcht ichs nicht mal geschenkt, bin am samstag auch das fritz gefahren, da is das radon um welten besser vom fahrgefühl.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobG301 (2. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wenn das stereo nur halb so schlimm fährt wie das fritz dann möcht ichs nicht mal geschenkt, bin am samstag auch das fritz gefahren, da is das radon um welten besser vom fahrgefühl.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Bin mal gespannt auf das Slide 160! Hoffe ich kann es beim Testival im Siebengebirge fahren!

Stereo ist leider nicht so kompakt wie Strive und denke mal auch das Radon (von der Geo), daher fährt es sich nicht ganz so agil!

Nachtrag: Stand 11:00 ist das Testival ausgebucht, hätte ich doch heute morgen als ich es gesehen hab noch eben ne Mail geschrieben! :-(


----------



## tb2 (17. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wenn das stereo nur halb so schlimm fährt wie das fritz dann möcht ichs nicht mal geschenkt, bin am samstag auch das fritz gefahren, da is das radon um welten besser vom fahrgefühl.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2




wie würdest du denn die beiden bikes vom fahrgefühl miteinander vergleichen? konnte bis jetzt nur das fritz testen. radon wird für mich (schweiz) sehr schwierig mal probe zu fahren.
fand das fritz auch nicht gerade so wahnsinnig überwältigend. aber das 26" 180er fritz machte ganz schön spass - bergab


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Jup ich fahre ein Strive und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.
> 
> Zum Testbike, ich glaub das war kein Serienbike,
> 
> ...


ich häng mich auch nochmal dran, hatte schon mal eine PM geschickt, leider erfolglos 

kannst du vielleicht nochmal eine knappe einschätzung geben, wie sich strive, slide 160 carbon und fritzz bergauf bzw. bergab zueinander verhalten?
ich bin stark richtung slide 160 carbon orientiert, finde aber u.a. noch das stereo und das strive als auch ein spectral ex (soll ja auch gute dh-qualitäten haben) interessant.
danke!


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, hab die wohl total übersehen

Also, getestet wurden das Slide Carbon und Fritzz in Brixen auf der Plose.

Ich war mit meinem Strive im August auf der Plose und bin da die gleichen Trails runtergefahren und die Jahre zuvor bin ich da mit Slide 150, Cagua 650B, Trek 29er etc (Testival) mit meinem Nerve runtergefahren, kenne die Wege also ganz gut. Da gibts einen Weg der wirklich alles drinnen hat, kurzer knackiger Anstieg, dann relativ flach über Stock und Stein und dann 5km feinster Trail runter mit gut 1000 Tiefenmeter, der alles biete, enge Kehren, steile sehr technische Abschnitte und flowige schnelle Abschnitte mit guten Springmöglichkeiten, an sich ne optimale Teststrecke.

2012 im August bin ich da das erste mal runter, mit meinem relativ neuen Nerve, ging ganz gut bin aber oft abgestiegen, 2012 im Oktober dann beim Testival mit dem Cagua 650B und dem Slide 150 da runter, mit dem Slide gings ganz gut, beim Cagua kam das "Fahren auf Stelzen Felling" rüber, war wirklich übel (selbes dann 2013 in Riva beim Testival).

Dieses Jahr dann im August mit dem Strive runtergeballer, ging extrem gut, konnte nahezu alles fahren, die extrem hohen Stufen einfach drübergesprungen und mit vollgas den Berg runter. Das Strive fährt sich einfach super verspielt, kann man wirklich gut in die Kurven reindriften und bergauf klettert es auch erstaunlich gut, nahezu identisch zum Nerve AM.

Dann ende September das Testival, leider viel zu spät aufm Testgelände gewesen, Canyon hatte nix mehr da aber bei Radon stand das 650B, gleich mal draufgesessen, Federelemente eingestellt und n bissl mitn Bodo gequatsch. Kumpel is dann auch aufgetaucht und hat bei Cube das Fritz geholt (er wollte es unbedingt kaufen, konnte ihn glücklicherweise zu ner testfahrt vorher überreden).

Dann gleich mal hoch mit der Bahn auf die Plose und oben losgetreten, das Slide kletterte saugut, die Pike musste ich nicht absenken, auch auf sehr steilen Abschnitten blieb das vorderrad am Boden. 
Kumpel hatte mit dem Fritz schon zu kämpfen, es wollte nicht recht den Berg hoch, also einmal gewechselt und ja beim Fritz musste die Gabel runter, ansonsten ging da nix bzw nur sehr schwer da man doch den Körper um einiges nach vorne bringen musste um das Rad vorne unten zu behalten.

Das Flache Stück zum Einstige vom Trail bin ich dann bis zur Hälfte mit dem Fritz gefahren, aber nur weil ich den Float X mal genauer testen wollte (will mir den fürs Strive holen, da er im Climb wirklich fast n Lockout hat). Das Fritz fuhr sich da schon n bissl wie n sturer Bock, es wollte nicht so recht. 

Umgestiegen auf Slide, war echt super, über Wurzeln gings wirklich gut rüber, nur als der HansDampf nass war, gings wie auf Eis auf den Wurzeln, ganz schön rutschig...

Am Einstieg vom Trail dann nochmal beim Fritz und Slide den Luftdruck der Federelemente geändert und dann losgefahren.

Nach n paar 100m war ich echt extrem überrascht, das Slide fuhr sich fast gleich wie das Strive, sehr verspielt und wirklich super wendig. Auch die sehr engen Kehren gingen gut (ohne umsetzten, das klappt bei mir immer noch nicht), das Cagua 650B ging das Jahr davor bei weitem nicht so gut.
Kumpel hatte irgendwie immer noch mit dem Fritz zu kämpfen, also haben wir wieder getauscht. Er fuhr mit dem Radon los und weg war er, das Fritz vermittelte irgendwie n schlechtes unsicheres Gefühl. Also nochmal Federgabelpumpe raus, Bremshebel auch umgestellt und den Luftruck in den Reifen geändert (waren auch HansDampf EVO drauf), danach gings n bissl besser, lag vllt daran, dass nun das flowige Stück dran war, da konnte ich wieder schneller fahren. Beim S2 Teilstück danach aber die ganz große Enttäuschung, Reverb war ganz abgesenkt und ganz im Rahmen drinnen, der Sattel war aber immer im Weg. Um beim Slide den Sattel auch so zwischen den "Eiern" zu haben musste ich die Reverb nur halb absenken. 
Rahmengröße war eigentlich die richtige und auch den restlichen Tag wurde ich den Sattel zwischen den Eiern nicht los und beim Kumpel war auch das der größte Negativpunkt beim Bike. Den restlichen Tag bin ich dann aber mit dem Fritz weitergefahren, ich wollte es einfach nicht hinnehmen, dass das Bike so unfahrbar is und hab das schlechte Gefühl auf die ungewohnte Bremse geschoben (was es aber nicht war). Bei der dritten Abfahrt hat es mit dann ordentlich hingehauen, wollte in ne Kurve reindriften, klappte aber leider nicht, erster wollte es nicht ausbrechen, danach ging ein Teil der Kurve recht gut aber dann ging das Bike wieder auf Stur und brach komplett weg, ohne Knieschoner wär das Knie nun in 1000 Einzelteilen...

Da war das Fritz dann unten durch bei mir, echt schad drum, denn auch ich hatte gehofft es wär ne alternative bzw. nachfolger zum Strive, 26" und n bissl mehr Federweg, Geodaten schauten auch gut aus aufm Papier.

Das Spectral von Canyon konnte ich auf dem Parkplatz vom Testgelände fahren, hatte auch n gutes Feeling, aber das muss ich im Mai dann in Riva testen.

Fazit meinerseits, ich hab mit dem Kauf vom Strive alles richtig gemacht, bergauf gehts nahezu gleich gut wie mein Nerve AM und bergab isses super. Das Radon Slide 160 650B hat mich total überrascht und könnte der Nachfolger für mein Strive werden, das Cube hat total Enttäuscht.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen die ich beim Testival in Brixen dieses Jahr gmacht hab, ich kann wirklich nur jedem raten die Bikes vor dem Kauf zu probieren.


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2013)

klasse, danke schön!


----------



## Caspar720 (18. Oktober 2013)

@boardi: 
In dem Rock d'Azur Test hat der Kollege berichtet dass er das Slide 650B als etwas unruhig bei schnelle Passagen empfindet, was es seiner Meinung nach für Enduro Rennen nur zur zweiten Wahl macht.

Was war dein Eindruck dazu, fandest du es auch unruhig bei schnellerer ruppiger Gangart?

Grüße


----------



## RobG301 (18. Oktober 2013)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> @_board_i:
> In dem Rock d'Azur Test hat der Kollege berichtet dass er das Slide 650B als etwas unruhig bei schnelle Passagen empfindet, was es seiner Meinung nach für Enduro Rennen nur zur zweiten Wahl macht.
> 
> Was war dein Eindruck dazu, fandest du es auch unruhig bei schnellerer ruppiger Gangart?
> ...



Liegt am kurzen Hinterbau, das Strive ist auch nicht das Laufruhigste! Dagegen ist das Stereo im Geradeauslauf meiner Meinung nach sehr ruhig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (18. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, das Slide is n bissl nervös wenns mal schneller als 40kmh runter geht, da war das fritz n bissl im vorteil, der unterschied is minimal und ganz ehrlich, zum gradausfahren gibts rennräder und die straße... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fub (18. Oktober 2013)

Hab gerade mal mit Radon telefoniert, in den kommenden 4 Wochen sollen die finalen Specs und Geometriedaten wohl bekannt gegeben werden.
Zum Preis des Rades mit der XO1 gabs leider auch noch keine Aussage.


----------



## captaintom (19. Oktober 2013)

hi Leute

hab mal zwei aktuelle Videos von Radon gefunden die den Einsatzzweck der beiden Räder slide 160 carbon und slide 150 E1 ganz klar aufzeigen.
Gefahren werden die Räder von den Teamfahrern von Radon

Also ich finde es ein Witz was das Slide Carbon 160 carbon *nur* können soll
ein paar kleine Hüpfer und gut den Berg erklimmen und im Vergleich dazu das Slide 150 E1 mit dem man so richtig den Berg runter heizen kann und Spaß haben
Also wenn das so sein sollte kauf ich mir sicher kein von Radon so genanntes Light Enduro

Aber seht selbst und entscheidet


Link zum slide 160 carbon 8.0     http://mpora.de/videos/AAdlw1ir4keq

Link zu Slide 150 E1 http://mpora.de/videos/AAdlpfz7wbea


----------



## fub (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke mal,wenn es von "Race Enduro" die Rede ist wird das schon was mehr abkönnen.
Sonst könnte man anstatt der Pike auch ne Revelation verbauen und den ganzen Aufbau noch leichter machen. 
Bin auch mal sehr gespannt was Radon dem Bike zutraut.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. Oktober 2013)

captaintom schrieb:


> hi Leute
> 
> hab mal zwei aktuelle Videos von Radon gefunden die den Einsatzzweck der beiden Räder slide 160 carbon und slide 150 E1 ganz klar aufzeigen.
> Gefahren werden die Räder von den Teamfahrern von Radon
> ...



Das ist doch totaler Mumpitz! 

Wenn man sich das Slide-160-Video genau ansieht, macht der Fahrer die gleichen Sprünge wie die mit dem Slide 150. 

Nur als Ergänzung: Ich bin heute das normale Slide 150 mit 2-fach Kurbel eine gute Stunde lang, unmittelbar danach das Slide 160 über dieselbe Strecke gefahren. Das 160er ist in allen Belangen besser. Bergauf fährt man wegen des geringeren Gewichts und der größeren Laufräder fast immer einen Gang höher. Bergab ist es nicht ganz so handlich wie das 150er, aber immer noch genial, dafür rollt es besser über Hindernisse. 

Nach meiner bescheidenen Einschätzung bedient das 160 in etwa die gleiche Zielgruppe wie das 150. Nur eben mit größeren Laufrädern und leichter. Alles andere lässt sich damit ebenso bespielen. Kurz: ein super Bike!


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Oktober 2013)

auf das filmchen würd ich nicht allzuviel geben! für die meisten beschreibt dieser film halt nur das was der durchschnittsfahrer damit macht. bin gestern bzw. gleich auch damit unterwegs.  650b ist superleicht und geht dadurch wieselflink um die ecken.  krasse sachen, drops, bikepark etc. können "massivere" bikes vll. besser.  alles in allem aber ein topfahrwerk!


----------



## captaintom (20. Oktober 2013)

@ Rothaarsteiger

Welches 160´er bist du denn gefahren und wo??

Also ich finde die Videos nach wie vor sehr unterschiedlich!
mir gefällt das 160 ja auch sehr gut und würde es grne kaufen gerade auch wegen der Pike (die ich schon gefahren bin und echt super ist).
Ich fahre halt auch bei Endurorennen mit u.a. dieses Jahr in Riva am Gardasee und das war schon sehr hart und das muss dass Slide 160 halt auch abkönnen!! Und da bin ich mir halt nicht sicher, gerade auch weil das Slide mit einer Rahmensteifigkeit von gerade mal 67,8 Nm auf dem Papier kein besonderen guten Wert hat.
Ist halt echt schwierig weil die Hersteller immer neue Begriffe verwenden, wie 
All Mountain, All Mountain Plus, Light Enduro, Enduro...

ich fahre übrigens ein Specialized Enduro 26 Zoll mit 160 mm Fox 36 Kashima


----------



## captaintom (20. Oktober 2013)

@ Blut Svente

kannst du nach deiner Ausfahrt noch mal deine Erfahrung posten.

Ich möchte halt auch mal ne Freeride Abfahrt runter fahren und nicht jedem Drop ausweichen müssen ;-)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Oktober 2013)

captaintom schrieb:


> @ Rothaarsteiger
> 
> Welches 160´er bist du denn gefahren und wo??



Das 10.0 gestern auf dem absolut gelungenen Radon Testival im Siebengebirge.   

Um die Rahmensteifigkeit würde ich mir nicht die allergrößten Sorgen machen. Das Slide 160 hält was aus. Zu steif ist auch Mist. Und die Zeiten, in denen Carbonrahmen nicht besonders haltbar waren, sind lange vorbei. Was habe ich schon für Stunts gedreht mit meinem 120er Carbon-Ghost. Stürze, Freeridestrecke etc. Und? Das Bike fährt noch genauso gut wie am ersten Tag.  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich versteh das anhaltende gepiense wegem dem Bike auch nicht, was man nun alles damit fahren kann und was nicht. Seien wir mal ehrlich, letztendlich entscheidet darüber der Fahrer und nicht das Bike. Und da muss Radon eher vom technisch untrainierten Fahrer ausgehen.

Ich behaupte mal mit einem 160mm Bike kann man mit guter Fahrtechnik und Spurenwahl selbstverständlich ALLES fahren, auch im Bike Park ist damit einiges möglich. Wenn ich ein Bike kaputt fahren will bekommt man das auch mit einem 200mm DHer hin..


----------



## BikingMax (20. Oktober 2013)

Ist jemand das Radon Slide 160 schon in einem technsichen Uphill gefahren und könnte mir seine Erfahrungen schildern?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich versteh das anhaltende gepiense wegem dem Bike auch nicht, was man nun alles damit fahren kann und was nicht. Seien wir mal ehrlich, letztendlich entscheidet darüber der Fahrer und nicht das Bike. Und da muss Radon eher vom technisch untrainierten Fahrer ausgehen.
> 
> Ich behaupte mal mit einem 160mm Bike kann man mit guter Fahrtechnik und Spurenwahl selbstverständlich ALLES fahren, auch im Bike Park ist damit einiges möglich. Wenn ich ein Bike kaputt fahren will bekommt man das auch mit einem 200mm DHer hin..



Auf den Punkt gebracht! 

@ BikingMax: Ich musste das 160er gestern um einige Felsbröckchen im Uphill herumzirkeln bzw. drüberheben. Ging spielend! Fox-Kashima-Gabel und Dämpfer zugedreht, und schon ließ sich das Leichtgewicht um oder über die Vorsprünge auf dem Boden bewegen. Hätte, glaube ich, aber auch ohne Zudrehen geklappt, da sehr antriebsneutral. Auch Serpentinen waren ein Klacks. War eigentlich vom Handling bergauf kein Unterschied zum vorher gefahrenen Slide 150 in 26". Das 160er aber ist für mein Empfinden etwas antriebsneutraler. Der Vergleich in der aktuellen BIKE zwischen den beiden trifft den Nagel ziemlich auf den Kopf.


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Oktober 2013)

@captaintom wie oben schon gesagt wurde bin auch ich der meinung das eher der fahrer der  limitierende faktor ist! gewichtsmäßig ist bei der endwicklung schon die latte wieder einmal höher gelegt worden. mein persönliches fazit ist eher das es in richtung alltagstauglichkeit optimiert wurde. die wenigsten werden jemals das gesamte bergab potenzial nutzen können. als guide heute beim radon testival im 7gb hat sich wieder mal gezeigt wie erschreckend schlecht ein großteil der tester berab unterwegs ist. ein großteil ist wohl nach eigener aussage oft in bikeparks unterwegs  aber schlichtweg hoffnungslos überfordert!!!  ich selber bin eher im crosscountry und marathon zu hause. swoop, slide 29 etc. sind mir definitiv zu schwer. slide 650b dagegen antriebsneutral und wieselflink für ein 160 mm fahrwerk. bergauf wie bergab. 

mein tip an dich!  machst du eher touren dann 650b!gehts eher in den bikepark dann vll die schwereren alternativen...


----------



## captaintom (20. Oktober 2013)

danke Blut Svente für deine Infos..

da ich ja  dieses Jahr die  Specialized enduro Series mitgefahren bin und mich auch im ersten  Drittel plaziert habe, Maße ich mir an doch ganz gut bergab fahren zu  können ;-)

Fahre ja wie gesagt ein Specialized Enduro, das schon  sehr genial auch im Freeride ist. allerdings wollt ich halt aber auch  ein leichteres Rad mit gleich gutem Potential.
Finde das Slide ja echt klasse! aber es muss halt dann auch zu einem passen.

Und es soll auch Fahrer geben die gut MTB fahren können und da soll halt eben nicht das Bike der limitierende Faktor sein ;-)

wohne  ja im tiefen südlichen Bayern..deshalb ist ne Probefahrt (die man ja  immer machen sollte) halt nicht so ohne weiteres möglich..deshalb auch  meine Fragen zum Bike..

Grüße


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Oktober 2013)

captaintom schrieb:


> wohne  ja im tiefen südlichen Bayern..deshalb ist ne Probefahrt (die man ja  immer machen sollte) halt nicht so ohne weiteres möglich..deshalb auch  meine Fragen zum Bike..
> 
> Grüße



Im Mai freinehmen und zum Bikefestival in Riva kommen, oder ende September in Brixen/Südtirol das Mountainbike Testival, sind halt n paar Stunden mit dem Auto, aber da wir Südtirol rausfahren um n bissl Bier zu trinken, könnt ihr ja auch reindüsen um Bikes zu testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tb2 (20. Oktober 2013)

mal noch ein anderer punkt zum bike:

auf der radon homepage ist ja das 650b slide unter all mountain gelistet. bei den garantieansprüchen/bedingungen steht, dass die all mountain bikes für drops bis 0.5m zugelassen sind. auch ist die garantie für den carbonrahmen auf minimale 2 jahre gesetzt.

sehe das nur ich so, oder sieht das für euch auch so aus, als wäre das ganze slide-karbon-experiment noch etwas in der testphase (böse ausgedrückt) und die ersten kunden die versuchskaninchen?

ich persönlich finde, dass ein "vollwertiges enduro" (pr text zum 650b) doch etwas mehr als 0.5m drops einstecken können müsste, respektive die der garantieersatz bei einem defekt auch für grössere drops gelten sollte. auch die 2 jahre garantie finde ich sehr mager. denn materialermüdungen treten ja bekanntlich nicht am anfang auf, sondern machen sich erst nach einigen km bemerkbar. und da ich meine bikes meist mehr als 5 jahre fahre finde ich 2 jahre garantie auf den rahmen definitiv zu wenig.


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Oktober 2013)

Fahre auch ein Speci Enduro mit etwas fetterem Aufbau für Enduro + Freeride und zT Park. Die Karre ist schon klasse.
Ich suche aber auch ein flottes leichtes bike für Trails / Enduro.
Ich habe das Radon 650B und das Cube Stereo 650B auf dem Zettel. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Cube oder einen Vergleich der beiden?
Darf man die Frage hier eigentlich stellen?

VG


----------



## fone (21. Oktober 2013)

tb2 schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde, dass ein "vollwertiges enduro" (pr text zum 650b) doch etwas mehr als 0.5m drops einstecken können müsste


aha . na dann entscheide doch persönlich, ob das rad zu dir passt. 
für mich sind die aussagen von radon ausreichend deutlich.

  @captaintom
was für sprünge und drops sind denn auf so enduro rennen anzutreffen? also höhe und materialbelastung?
danke

suche das gleiche wie juupidoo, für den park/dh hab ich schon 2 bikes.
hab gestern mal auf dem stereo gesessen, leider wegen kaputter schulter nichts machen können, dachte das geht schon besser.


----------



## riGooo (21. Oktober 2013)

Gestern war ich auch im 7gb auf dem Slide 160 unterwegs. Abgesehen davon, dass die Gabel im Eimer war und die Kurbel geknackt hat (wer weiß wie und wer damit vorher so umgegangen ist..) kann ich auch nur sagen, dass es ein absolut geiles Bike ist! Das geht so schön leicht bergauf und auch super im Trail bergab! 

Was versteht ihr unter "antriebsneutral"? Hört sich an wie, naja wie soll ich sagen, neutral eben, also nicht wirklich vorwärts. Sowas könnte ich garnicht sagen, auf der ebene schnell ind er Beschleunigung, und bergauf ebenfalls super. Bitte definiert mal den Begriff damit hier niemand etwas falsches denkt 

Im direkten vergleich mit einem 130er 29er werde ich auf jeden Fall zum carbon Silde greifen. Verspielter, leichter, für mich genau richtig 
Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## fone (21. Oktober 2013)

antriebsneutral (das will man haben, ist positiv) sagt man, wenn sich federung und antriebsstrang wenig beeinflussen.
- kein spürbares wippen wenn man in die pedale tritt
- kein spürbarer pedalrückschlag wenn der hinterbau einfedert. 
kennst du bestimmt aus den balkendiagrammen in der bike 

es gibt auch kinematiken, bei denen der kettenzug den hinterbau einfedern lässt, oder der hinterbau über die kette die kurbel bei jedem einfedern nach "hinten" bewegt.


----------



## Crazyfist (21. Oktober 2013)

Weiß jemand, ob der Rahmen eine ISCG Aufnahme haben wird...


----------



## mtintel (21. Oktober 2013)

captaintom schrieb:


> Link zu Slide 150 E1 http://mpora.de/videos/AAdlpfz7wbea


Ist das nicht das Slide 150 9.0 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a103145/slide-150-9-0.html ?


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Oktober 2013)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Rahmen eine ISCG Aufnahme haben wird...



Hat er


----------



## Crazyfist (21. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hat er



03 oder 05?


----------



## fone (21. Oktober 2013)

ich glaube ganz fest an 05. 03 wäre doch mehr als sonderbar.

hat sich eventuell jemand vor ort die geo-daten angeguckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikingMax (21. Oktober 2013)

@ Rothaarsteiger:
Hattest du krin Pedalaufsetzten oder so, da in der Bikr ein sehr niedriges Tretlager beschrieben wurde und man eher aufpassen muss oder kannst du diese Aussage nicht unterstützen? 
viele Grüße


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Oktober 2013)

BikingMax schrieb:


> @ Rothaarsteiger:
> Hattest du kein Pedalaufsetzten oder so, da in der Bike ein sehr niedriges Tretlager beschrieben wurde und man eher aufpassen muss oder kannst du diese Aussage nicht unterstützen?
> viele Grüße



Doch, hatte ich. Es waren aber schon extreme Tiefenunterschiede, bei denen ich aufpassen musste, wo ich eine Pedalumdrehung setze. Nervig ist es halt im Uphill. Hier hatte ich es aber bei extrem hoch aufgeworfenen Regenrinnen auf einem Waldweg wieder hoch zum Testivalgelände. Solche Rinnen gibt es nicht soooo häufig. 

Allerdings: Mein auf einem 29er Slide vorausfahrender Kumpel hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## riGooo (21. Oktober 2013)

Das Lager ist schon etwas niedriger, aber wenn man die Höhe mal mit anderen Fullys der AM Klasse vergleich, findet man einige die noch niedriger sind! Schön hoch ist immer toll, aber nicht üblich!


----------



## RuckerParker (23. Oktober 2013)

Tach Leute, da ich mich noch nicht so gut auskenne, aber dieses Bike auch in betracht ziehe, habe ich da mal ne Frage zu Felgen und Naben. Sind DT Swiss Felgen oder Naben generell immer laut (ich meine diese klick geräusche)??


----------



## Caspar720 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hm laut Homepage sollte das Slide 160 ab Ende Oktober bestellt werden können. 
Bisher sind aber noch nicht einmal die Modell aufgeführt.

Weiss da jemand was genaues? Muss mich demnächte zwischen 3 Bikes entscheiden und würde gerne die finale Ausstattung beim Radon kennen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Oktober 2013)

@ Caspar720: 
Die Modell werden allesamt in der nächsten Woche online sein, insgesamt werden es vier Modelle sein, da wir eins mit SRAM XO1 nachgeschoben haben.
Wir werden ab Januar mit den Modellen 8.0-9.0-10.0 lieferfähig sein, vorerst aber nur in der Rahmenhöhe 18". Die anderen Rahmenhöhen werden ab März pünktlich zur Saison lieferbar sein.
Somit sind die Slide 160 Carbon 650b in Rahmenhöhe 18" ab Ende Dezember bestellbar.

Gruß
Radon Team


----------



## m1na (2. November 2013)

please x01 with pike.


----------



## riGooo (4. November 2013)

Sooo, was ist nun mit den Daten? Wir sind Neugierig Radon!


----------



## Boardi05 (6. November 2013)

Slide Carbon 9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (6. November 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus!
Es war mal irgendwo gestanden, dass die Brücke auf den Sitzstreben bei vollem Ausnutzen des Federweges an das Sitzrohr stösst. Wie stehts damit? Behoben?


----------



## Crazyfist (6. November 2013)

Der Lenker in Verbindung mit dem Kashima der Gabel schaut genial aus


----------



## RobG301 (6. November 2013)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Der Lenker in Verbindung mit dem Kashima der Gabel schaut genial aus



Ja bitte so in Serie bringen!

Mal was Anderes als der Standard!


----------



## riGooo (6. November 2013)

Die 9.0er Ausstattung ist eh der HAMMER! Wuah cooles Bike!
Ich frag mich nur was so schwer daran ist die Dinger endlich auf die HP zu packen..


----------



## Boardi05 (6. November 2013)

Spezifikationen Slide Carbon 650B vorab:

Slide Carbon 650 B 8.0 2999,-
PIKE RC 27.5 2P 15QR/RS Monarch RT3/Race Face Turbine Vorbau/Atlas Lenker/Reverb Stealth/AvidE9 Trail180/180Discs/X9 Schaltung, Umwerfer, Kurbel/HansDampf 2.35/DTM1700Spline/E13TRS/DTX1^2

Slide Carbon 650 B 9.0 3599,-
FoxPL34TalasFIT Kashima/FoxFloatCTDAdjustBVXVKashima/
RaceFace:Turbine/Atlas/Shimano XTkpl. (Disc180/180)/
ReverbStealth/HansDampf2.35/DTEX150115mm/X12

Slide Carbon 650B 10.0 4099,-
wie 9.0 mit XO/XOTrail180/180/X=36/22Kurbel/SramRoam50Tubeless
Laufradsatz/


----------



## bartschipro (6. November 2013)

Wenn man beim 8.0 den Laufradsatz noch gegen einen mit breiterer Felge tauschen würde wäre es perfekt - jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (6. November 2013)

Die sind alle 3 geil!


----------



## Caspar720 (6. November 2013)

Find das Bike auch echt fett, bin auf die Ausstattung mit Pike und X01 Kurbel gespannt.
Denke das werde ich mir holen und nur noch den Laufradsatz tauschen wenn da der gleich dran ist wie beim 8.0.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. November 2013)

9.0 mit FloatX, KeFü und Kurbel mit Bash (SixC) wär geil, als Enduro


----------



## desktop (6. November 2013)

Das Slide 9.0 ist jetzt online:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-Carbon-160-650B-9-0_id_25704_.htm


----------



## desktop (6. November 2013)

Wow, das 9.0 er wirds dann bei mir werden können. Jetzt gehts noch um die Rahmengröße. 189 mit 92er SL. Fahr jetzt ein Stumpjumper in L mit 61,7er OR und lediglich 46,7 Sitzrohr. Sattelstütze ist da schon bis Anschlag draußen. 

Denke beim Slide wär dann der Ler ausreichend. Hat fast 2cm mehr Sitzrohr bei fast gleichem OR und ähnlichem Reach. Das Teil hat auch die 150er Reverb, geil. Vorne noch ne größere Scheibe drauf und es ist für mich echt perfekt. Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Lieferzeiten gespannt.


----------



## xxluthorxx (6. November 2013)

Hi,
Gibts mehr Infos zu der X01 Version würd mich brennend interessieren !, am besten bevor die anderen Bikes vergriffen sind =)


----------



## Tobias Maul (6. November 2013)

Das 9.0 ist die direkte Konkurenz zum Cube Stereo Super HPC SL 27.5 - nur 400â¬ billiger. Federung und Antrieb sind identisch. Optik soll jeder selbst entscheiden.
Warum verbaut Radon die komplette XT Gruppe, nimmt aber fÃ¼r die Kassette SLX? Der Preisunterschied macht schlappe 11 Euros aus.
Ich bin in Brixen das Weisse gefahren (wurde in diesen Beitrag schon beschrieben, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10986575&postcount=64 ). Hat mich mehr Ã¼berzeugt als das Fritzz (Stereo war leider keins zu haben). Jetzt bin ich auf die Optik der anderen Slides neugierig - in der Preisklasse muss es auch gefallen.


----------



## riGooo (7. November 2013)

wann kommen die anderen? Aaaa!!


----------



## Kostemer (7. November 2013)

Hey Leute...

Ich habe da mal eine bescheidene Frage.
Mein Slide 140 7.0 mit nachtrÃ¤glichem Anbau von VRO Lenker und XT Bremse wiegt 14,3kg.
Dazu kommt das der VRO Lenker mehr wiegt wie der alte.
Ohne Pedale und den Lenker komme ich weit unter die 14kg.
Das Carbon fÃ¤ngt laut Radon Seite bei 12,4kg an, ohne Pedale.

Ich wollte mir das Teil eigentlich kaufen wegen dem Gewicht. Aber 3600â¬ fÃ¼r nicht mal 2kg Gewicht eingespart.

Hab ich da irgend wo ein Denkfehler oder ist es vÃ¶llig normal das es hier ja fast nur um Gramm geht in der Klasse?


----------



## riGooo (7. November 2013)

Nunja, wenn man das so liest wie du es beschreibst, könnte man sich wirklich fragen ob man noch ganz dicht ist, stimmt 
Ich bringe mal folgende Gedanken mit ein:

1. Der Unterschied bei den 3600 zu deinem 1600 liegt nicht nur am Gewicht des Bikes. Die Parts (LR, Federelemente etc. machen schon nen guten Teil aus)

2. Ein 27,5 wiegt von Natur aus mehr als ein 26er

3. Mehr Federweg, und dickere Gabel.

4. Sieht einfach verdammt geil aus  Manch einer weiß, im Pascha steigen die Preise auch mit der Etage und mit dem aussehen der darin befindlichen Objekte  (sorry )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostemer (7. November 2013)

2000 hat mich der Bock gekostet 
Aber du sagst ja der Unterschied zu 3600. LR sind bessere drauf. Sollten doch dann leichter sein???
Federelemente hochwertiger... doch dann auch leichter? Ok mehr Federweg.. mehr Material.

Ich mein ja klar... könnte man Blauäugig sehen.
Ich habe halt ein Wunder erwartet dafür das ich ein haufen Geld ausgeben wollte.


----------



## Aalex (7. November 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Hey Leute...
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine bescheidene Frage.
> Mein Slide 140 7.0 mit nachtrÃ¤glichem Anbau von VRO Lenker und XT Bremse wiegt 14,3kg.
> ...



du hast einen steiferen rahmen mit mehr federweg, robustere komponenten und im endeffekt ein ganz anderes rad. da die gewichtsersparnis auf euros umzumÃ¼nzen ist quatsch

je leichter ein rad wird, desto teurer wird jedes gesparte gramm. ich bin mit meinem 7,9 kilo hardtail in regionen, wo jedes weitere gewichtseinsprung richtig kohle kostet. da kann ich Ã¼ber 2000 euro nur mÃ¼de lachen. das kÃ¶nnt ich allein mit laufrÃ¤dern versenken

ein 12,5kg schweres fully mit 160mm federweg und halbgroÃen laufrÃ¤dern ist schon ne amtliche hausnummer. das wiegen oft die standard 130er 29er fullies schon, oder mehr.


----------



## Kostemer (7. November 2013)

Krass ok.

Ich hatte halt eine völlig andere Vorstellung in dem ganzen


----------



## Aalex (7. November 2013)

nur um dir mal zuzeigen was geht







so wie der hobel da steht wiegt er 10,6 Kg, obwohl Alu, aber gekostet hat das Ding jenseits der 6000 Kröten. Einsatzgebiet ist ähnlich wie bei deinem Slide, da gleicher Federweg.

und da sind noch verhältnismäßig vernünftige teile dran. Das geht mit Enve Carbo Lrs und Acrosschaltung auch noch deutlich teurer und leichter.

Nimmt man den Litevillerahmen und ersetzt ihn durchs slide stehn unter 10 kilo an, wiel der slide 650b Rahmen fast 750 Gramm nochmal leichter ist. Man braucht aber eine längere Lefty und für 160mm Federweg wären andere Felgen auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## xxluthorxx (7. November 2013)

hab im Megastore angerufen und nach der x01 version gefragt... ''davon weiß ich nichts'' ....


----------



## riGooo (7. November 2013)

Vergiss den Telefonservice, der ist leider eine Katastrophe. Egal was du von denen am Telefon willst, du bekommst nur Antworten mit denen du nichts anfangen kannst. So oft habe ich und Arbeitskollegen diese Erfahrung schon gemacht... Schreib lieber hier den Support an oder fahr hin haste mehr von..


Besonders witzig ist bei denen, egal ob du bei BD anrufst oder in Bonn im Store, die tun immer so als würde es sich um zwei völlig verschiedene Unternehmen handeln, wo der eine keine Ahnung vom anderen hat... hahahahaha ein Genuss..


----------



## fone (7. November 2013)

***

missverstanden, deswegen gelöscht.

wird zeit für mehr infos zu, slide 160...


----------



## dj_holgie (7. November 2013)

Slide Carbon 160, das erste Radon was ich geil finde.


----------



## riGooo (8. November 2013)

Was ist denn mit den restlichen Modellen?
Es sollten diese Woche doch alle vorgestellt werden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (9. November 2013)

Schön, dass jetzt eidlich einmal Geo-Daten online sind! Warum aber hat das 20" Modell ein 19" Sitzrohr und das 22er ein 20" langes Sitzrohr? Schwachsinn!

Um mich nicht falsch zu verstehen: Ich finde es super, dass das Slide mehr "lang und niedrig" baut, das ist ja beim vergleichbaren Stereo leider nicht so geglückt. Man könnte halt auch die Rahmengrößen vielleicht etwas realitätsnäher mit m, l, xl... bezeichnen.

Generell wirkt die Geometrie sehr ausgereift. Etwas kürzere Streben als das Stereo (und auch als mein Nukeproof Mega). Lenkwinkel eher etwas auf der steileren Seite, aber um die 67 Grad ist noch halbwegs ok. Dürfte sehr wendig sein das Bike. Zusammen mit den nicht übermäßig langen Sitzrohren kann man beim Slide glaub ich auch mal zur größeren Rahmengröße greifen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. November 2013)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Generell wirkt die Geometrie sehr ausgereift. Etwas kürzere Streben als das Stereo (und auch als mein Nukeproof Mega). Lenkwinkel eher etwas auf der steileren Seite, aber um die 67 Grad ist noch halbwegs ok. Dürfte sehr wendig sein das Bike. Zusammen mit den nicht übermäßig langen Sitzrohren kann man beim Slide glaub ich auch mal zur größeren Rahmengröße greifen.



Richtig! Die Geometrie wie das ganze Bike machen auch auf mich einen sehr ausgereiften Eindruck. 

Wie schon oben geschrieben, durfte ich das Slide 160 eine ausgiebige Runde beim Radon-Testival fahren. Es ist schon ziemlich wendig, wenn auch nicht ganz so wendig wie das Slide 150, das ich vorher auf derselben Testrunde fuhr. Es steckt aber mehr weg und geht besser bergauf. 

Die Wendigkeit dürfte auch an der Größe von 18" gelegen haben. In einer anderen Größe gibt's das Slide noch nicht. Aber auch ich (182 cm, 87 SL) dachte erst, ich bräuchte 20". Umso mehr war ich überrascht, als mir das 18" wie angegossen passte. Und Bodo Probst bestätigte mir grinsend, dass 18" für meine Größe genau richtig sei.


----------



## riGooo (10. November 2013)

Ich hab mir gestern bei Radon das finale Slide 9.0 angeschaut. Sieht schon sehr geil aus. Nur leider habe ich auch da keine vorbereitung für eine Kettenführung gesehen.
Der Unterrohrschutz aus dicken, silbernen Filz war extrem schlecht verklebt (Schief, zu breit) und der Lenker in Kash-Farbe ist schon sehr breit 
Aber sonst ein Hammer Rad. Ich hätte mir für sone Aktion gewünscht, dass man auch die anderen Bikes mal sehen konnte, war aber nix zu machen. Und rabatte wollten die auf ein zu bestellendes 9.0 auch nicht geben...  Und das obwohl mir zwei Tage zuvor ein MA von denen zugesagt hat, das man da was machen kann.. Das ist dann eher eine "kommen Sie mal vorbei und kaufen sie was anderes verarsche".


----------



## desktop (10. November 2013)

Könntest du das Teil denn Probefahrten?


----------



## riGooo (10. November 2013)

Nein auch nicht. Als ich das mal ausm Ständer gehoben hab und mich mal draufgesetzt habe kam gleich einer angelaufen... "Bitte nicht draufsetzen, das muss noch fotografiert werden"...


----------



## Beaumont (10. November 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern bei Radon das finale Slide 9.0 angeschaut. Sieht schon sehr geil aus. Nur leider habe ich auch da keine vorbereitung für eine Kettenführung gesehen.
> Der Unterrohrschutz aus dicken, silbernen Filz war extrem schlecht verklebt (Schief, zu breit) und der Lenker in Kash-Farbe ist schon sehr breit
> Aber sonst ein Hammer Rad. Ich hätte mir für sone Aktion gewünscht, dass man auch die anderen Bikes mal sehen konnte, war aber nix zu machen. Und rabatte wollten die auf ein zu bestellendes 9.0 auch nicht geben...  Und das obwohl mir zwei Tage zuvor ein MA von denen zugesagt hat, das man da was machen kann.. Das ist dann eher eine "kommen Sie mal vorbei und kaufen sie was anderes verarsche".



Schweinerei was? Hattest wohl gedacht die empfangen dich mit Champagner aufn roten Teppich?
Mal ehrlich, was glaubst du eigentlich wo die Preise für die Bikes herkommen?
Geh mal lieber zum örtlichen Händler, da kosten solche Bikes zwar um mindestens 1000 mehr, dafür bekommst du dann deinen Rabatt und vielleicht ein Gläschen zum anstoßen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (10. November 2013)

Ehrlich? Du bist ja ein schlaucher Junge! Man gut, dass du mir das mal erklärt hast, ich stand echt im Wald.....

Die hatten auf JEDES NAGELNEUE 2014er Bike 20%..... Nur nicht aufs Slide 160. Aber jaaaa, ist total irrsinnig....


----------



## bartschipro (10. November 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den restlichen Modellen?
> Es sollten diese Woche doch alle vorgestellt werden?!



GENAU!
Und eigentlich war das mal auf Ende Oktober angekündigt. Das nervt diese Versprechen die nicht eingehalten werden, dann lieber nichts versprechen.


----------



## riGooo (10. November 2013)

Ja wahrscheinlich aus genau dem Grund, dass die gestern beim Aktionstag ne Ausrede hatten um auf die Modelle eben keinen Rabatt zu geben...
Bisschen die Leute hinhalten und dann sagen "neee das machen wa nicht, das ist zu neu.." Und 1 Woche später findet man das Ding dann wieder im Tagesartikel mit x% Rabatt und ärgert sich dass mans ne Woche vorher gekauft hat und geglaubt hat, dass es dieses Jahr ja keine Rabatte gibt.. haha


----------



## enno112 (10. November 2013)

Jetzt mal ehrlich...
habt ihr wirklich geglaubt das es auf Modelle die erst noch raus kommen einen Rabatt gibt?

Leute, auch H&S hat nichts zu verschenken.
Und Preis/Leistung war doch für alle immer i.O. Da sind wir uns doch wohl einig, oder?

Und ausserdem; natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn Ware kurze Zeit später günstiger angeboten wird. Aber bei *neuen *Bike´s und Zubehör ist das bis jetzt nicht der Fall gewesen!

Also, lasst die Kirche im Dorf und freut Euch das die Preise auch so sehr gut sind...

Mein Motto ist immer "Leben und leben lassen"


----------



## mtintel (11. November 2013)

enno112 schrieb:


> Und ausserdem; natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn Ware kurze Zeit später günstiger angeboten wird. Aber bei *neuen *Bike´s und Zubehör ist das bis jetzt nicht der Fall gewesen!


Ist das nicht das 2014er Modell, das heute als Tagesartikel billiger ist? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a103025/slide-130-29-9-0-sl.html


----------



## enno112 (11. November 2013)

Oha, dann muss ich wohl den Satz streichen


----------



## Beaumont (11. November 2013)

@mtintel @riGooo

Müssen wir euch jetzt noch erklären was die Bedeutung eines Tagesartikel ist? Pssst, die Bedeutung ist, wenn man genau schaut sogar im Wort versteckt!


----------



## backstein689 (11. November 2013)

das ist jetzt einfach mal ein kranker Preis bei der Ausstattung.


----------



## riGooo (11. November 2013)

Wieso krank? Samstag wars billiger


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. November 2013)

bartschipro schrieb:


> GENAU!
> Und eigentlich war das mal auf Ende Oktober angekündigt. Das nervt diese Versprechen die nicht eingehalten werden, dann lieber nichts versprechen.



Leute ich melde mich mal hier wieder selber zu Wort:
Es ist unglaublich was hier wieder gepostet wird.
Hier findet eine Wortklauberei und Wortverdreherei statt, die nicht mehr normal ist. Wir haben angekündigt, dass das 650 B Ende Oktober online kommt, das 9.0 ist auch online. Unser Onlinebearbeiter war eine Woche krank (soll auch bei uns mal vorkommen) und wird heute und morgen versuchen die letzten Bikes online zu stellen, deren Ausstattungen und Preise auch alle hinlänglich bekannt sind und auch überall kommuniziert worden sind. Die 650B Carbon Räder sind ab Ende Februar lieferbar. Die 190er und 210er kommen etwas früher. Das findet ihr auch alles auf der Internetpage ww.radon-bikes.de und bei facebook. Bevor ihr hier Wind macht und irgendeinen Unsinn verzapft informiert euch mal richtig.
Die Eröffnungsaktion am Samstag wurde ebenso eindeutig bekannt gegeben: 20% Rabatt auf alle lieferbaren Bikes. 
Wenn ein Rad erst Ende Februar bzw. Anfang März lieferbar ist, ist das demnach von einer Rabattierung sinnvollerweise ausgeschlossen.
Ich hoffe, dass das Thema hiermit beendet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. November 2013)

vermutlich ging es um den satz, der immer noch auf slide 160 carbon seite steht: "Bestellt werden können die Bikes ab Ende Oktober 2013."

freut euch doch, dass so starkes interesse herrscht und die leute ungeduldig werden.


----------



## bartschipro (11. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> vermutlich ging es um den satz, der immer noch auf slide 160 carbon seite steht: "Bestellt werden können die Bikes ab Ende Oktober 2013."
> 
> freut euch doch, dass so starkes interesse herscht und die leute ungeduldig werden.



Genau das wäre auch meine Antwort gewesen 
Vorfreude ist halt die schönste Freude! 
Also, dann sind wir halt mal geduldig...


----------



## dj_holgie (12. November 2013)

Riecht wieder mal nach einem Radon Shit Storm . Also ich als Hersteller würde mich ja über Interesse und Ungeduld an euren Produkten freuen und nicht ärgern.


----------



## tb2 (12. November 2013)

nr 10 ist nun auch online. leider das 8 immer noch nicht...


----------



## ticlam81 (12. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen habe einen ähnlichen Beitrag schon im Canyon Forum gepostet. Stehe bei der schwierigen Entscheidung zwischen dem Slide 160 carbon und dem Spectral. Was ist eure Meinung zu den Bikes zwecks Einsatzgebiet etc. Will es vor allem für Trails und alpencross nutzen.
Und bin ich der Einzige der zwischen dem 9.0 und dem 10.0 keinen 400 Euro Unterschied sieht? Sind das "nur" die Laufräder. Soviel besser ist die xo doch auch nicht oder? Zumal ich mit den sram triggern nicht klarkomme...


----------



## backstein689 (12. November 2013)

Die Laufräder sind 200-300g leichter und die Schaltgruppe ist auch leichter. Daher die Gewichtsdifferenz von 12,4 zu 11,9 kg


----------



## Vincy (13. November 2013)

Beim LRS sollen es ca 200g sein, sofern die Herstellerangaben stimmen.
Dafür haben die DT EX1501 viel breitere Felgen (MW 25mm statt nur 21mm). Vergleichbar wäre da der DT XM1501, dann wären es beim LRS nur noch 50g Unterschied. 
http://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-roam-50-wheels-0
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/EX-1501-Spline-sup-®-sup-27-5
Hätte ich nicht schon ein Cube Stereo Race 650b, würde ich das Slide 160 8.0 bevorzugen. Aber eher wegen dem niedrigeren Preis und wegen dem Design.
Beim 9.0 stört mir auch das Rot im LRS, da würde Grün besser zu passen. Ebenso der abweichende Farbton beim Lenker (dann lieber in Carbon natur). Es wäre insgesamt farblich etwas stimmiger.


----------



## ticlam81 (13. November 2013)

super, vielen Dank für die Infos. Mir scheint damit für mich das 9.0 eher in Betracht zu kommen, da ich den Gewichtsunterschied eher auf eigene Weise bei den Laufrädern irgendwann sparen werde. Und wie gesagt irgendwie passen meine Wurstfinger nicht zu den Triggern. 
Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal beim 8.0 schauen. Da reizt mich ja das RS-Fahrwerk... und dann die große Frage Slide 160 oder doch das Spectral:-(


----------



## riGooo (13. November 2013)

Kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten, wieso die beim 10.0er die Remotestrg für die Sattelstütze nicht mit an der Schelle der Bremse/Schaltung gemacht haben? Wie z.b. bei ähnlicher Konfig beim Tagesartikel "Slide 130 9.0"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (13. November 2013)

@ticlam81 am Spectral würden mich die Fox mit 32er Standrohren und die im Vergleich zum Slide 9.0 schmaleren Felgen stören. Das Spectral ist also etwas weniger abfahrts orientiert, was man finde ich auch an der fehlenden ISCG Aufnahme sehen kann.
Da es trotzdem schwerer ist und das Radon gut bergauf gehen soll, wüsste ich nicht was in dem Fall fürs Canyon spricht.


----------



## ticlam81 (13. November 2013)

@fub: Danke- Aber genau die Abfahrtsorietierung finde ich zum Einen schwer einschätzbar. Also ob ich die so brauch oder nicht. Zum Anderen bin ich bei Carbon ja echt noch immer etwas skeptisch....
Aber bisher gehe ich davon aus, dass man mit dem Slide auch nen Alpencross angenehm machen kann oder? (Ja, ich weiß man schafft das grundsätzlich mit jedem Rad...)


----------



## fub (13. November 2013)

Das Slide 160 hat doch sogar die Alpencrossempfehlung im Werbetext stehen. Da bei beiden Rädern die Geometrie und das Gewicht relativ ähnlich ist wirst du denke ich bergauf keinen großen Unterschied merken.
Grundsätzlich hätte ich kein Problem mit der Tatsache, dass das Radon aus Carbon ist.
So neu ist der Werkstoff jetzt auch nicht mehr und ich kann mich an genügend gebrochene dünnwandige Alurahmen hier im Forum erinnern.
Haltbarkeit ist denke ich weniger eine Werkstoff als eine Auslegungsfrage.
Aber die Tatsache, dass das Radon mit dem Potenteren Fahrwerk (Gabel auf jeden Fall, Hinterbau kann ich nur vermuten), breiteren Felgen und gleichem Gewicht daher kommt, spricht finde ich eher fürs Slide.


----------



## xxluthorxx (14. November 2013)

wo bleibts 8.0 ?


----------



## Caspar720 (14. November 2013)

Ja wo bleibts 8.0 mit X01!


----------



## riGooo (14. November 2013)

Tjaa, auf manche Dinge wartet man einfach was länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. November 2013)

ne, erstmal das 8.0 mit 2-fach bitte


----------



## xxluthorxx (14. November 2013)

glaubt oder wisst ihr das es die 8.0 version mit 1*11 geben soll ?


----------



## riGooo (14. November 2013)

Hat doch der Radon MA kund getan. Lassen wir uns überraschen. Ich warte derzeit auch noch auf eine Antwort von Radon wegen meiner Leerfahrt nach Bonn..


----------



## Boardi05 (14. November 2013)

8.0 kommt mit 2fach komplett X9


----------



## xxluthorxx (14. November 2013)

jo und wo schrauben se ne x01 dran ?


----------



## tb2 (14. November 2013)

wohl gar nicht.... resp. es war ja mal von nem 4. Modell die rede... ev dann da?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. November 2013)

Im IBC Kurzbericht vom Slide steht, dass Radon ein 4tes Modell plant wo dann die X01 dran kommt. Das "normale" 8.0 9.0 10.0 sind kurz nach der Eurobike auf die HP gekommen (bzw ein Flyer), es gab kleine Änderungen aber die Specs sind an sich gleich geblieben.


----------



## Caspar720 (14. November 2013)

Ja ich denke Radon wird das schon auch als 8.0 deklarieren aber evtl. mit eine Zusatz wie "LE" oder so. So wird es ja beim Slide aktuell auch gemacht.


----------



## fone (19. November 2013)

ach, vielleicht kauf ich doch ein canyon...


----------



## xxluthorxx (19. November 2013)

jo langsam könnts 8.0 echt ma online gehn ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (19. November 2013)

Allerdings so langsam wirds echt mal Zeit für das 8.0.
Mehr bestellt werden deswegen die High End Varianten auch ned...


----------



## fone (20. November 2013)

ja. eigentlich ist mein altes rad noch ganz gut.


----------



## tb2 (20. November 2013)

vor einem jahr hats canyon mit mir als kunden verbockt und radon ist nun auch auf dem besten weg dazu....
kaufe mein nächstes bike wohl doch wieder im LBS


----------



## riGooo (20. November 2013)

Chillt mal, die wollten zwar alles online stellen seid 2 Wochen, aber dann kam kurzfristig noch die vierte Variante hinzu. Gebt denen noch paar Tage die Specs ordentlich zu verteilen  Besser es dauert ein paar Tage und die Specs sind sinnvoll, als dass es schnell zusammen gewürfelt wird und nachher kommt nur gemecker oder?


----------



## tb2 (20. November 2013)

das mag sein. ich hab einfach mühe, wenn auf der HP konkrete termine angekündigt werden, die dann absolut nicht eingehalten werden... dann lieber gar nix ankündigen, dann wird auch niemand ungeduldig


----------



## fone (21. November 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Chillt mal, die wollten zwar alles online stellen seid 2 Wochen, aber dann kam kurzfristig noch die vierte Variante hinzu. Gebt denen noch paar Tage die Specs ordentlich zu verteilen  Besser es dauert ein paar Tage und die Specs sind sinnvoll, als dass es schnell zusammen gewürfelt wird und nachher kommt nur gemecker oder?



die specs fürs 8.0er gibts doch schon länger.
fotos müssten sie auch schon haben.
preis ist auch bekannt.
aber ok. ich.
brauche.
auch.
nix.
.


----------



## Aalex (21. November 2013)

dann hör doch auf zu nerven?


----------



## fone (21. November 2013)

was?


----------



## Aalex (21. November 2013)

das dusslige gelaber hier



> ach, vielleicht kauf ich doch ein canyon...





> ja. eigentlich ist mein altes rad noch ganz gut.





> aber ok. ich.
> brauche.
> auch.
> nix.



völlig ohne bezug zu vorangegangenen postings. nervt

wenn dir langweilig is geh radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (21. November 2013)

ah, höchst interessant, wirklich!


----------



## fub (21. November 2013)

Ach da die Räder in den meisten Größen eh noch nicht lieferbar sind und Specs und Geometrie feststehen, finde ich es recht egal ob man das 8.0 jetzt schon ordern kann.
Wäre ja auch gut möglich, dass zb die RockShox Teile noch nicht da sind und deshalb keine Bilder gemacht wurden.
Das einzige was mich noch interessieren würde ist mal ein Bild von der X01-Variante.


----------



## Caspar720 (22. November 2013)

Ich bin leider raus und werde nächstes Jahr was anderes fahren.

Wollte es eigentlich mal mit Radon versuchen, da das Slide echt super zu meinen Anforderungen passt. Aber was hier grad abgezogen wird ist mir doch etwas zu unseriös.
Wenn auf der Homepage steht "Bestellt werden können die Bikes ab Ende Oktober 2013" dann bedeutet dass für mich auch ALLE Slides.
Mit der Verspätung der ersten Modelle konnte ich noch Leben, aber was jetzt hier mit dem letzten angekündigen Modell passiert, geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht. Wenn bei Garantie, Versand usw genauso viel auf die Aussagen von Radon gegeben werden kann, dann ist der Ärger ja nur vorprogrammiert.

Und Radon selbst hält es wohl auch nicht unbedingt für nötig mal ein kurzes Statement abzugeben warum die letzten 2 Modelle seit 2 Wochen immer noch nicht online sind, oder ob Sie überhaupt kommen....


----------



## fub (22. November 2013)

@Caspar720 was wird es denn jetzt werden? 
Kann dich grundsätzlich verstehen aber da die Räder ja eh nicht vor Dezember kommen sollen finde ich es nicht so schlimm.
Aber so langsam würde ich mich über Infos zum X01 Modell echt freuen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (22. November 2013)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Ich bin leider raus und werde nächstes Jahr was anderes fahren.
> 
> Wollte es eigentlich mal mit Radon versuchen, da das Slide echt super zu meinen Anforderungen passt. Aber was hier grad abgezogen wird ist mir doch etwas zu unseriös.
> Wenn auf der Homepage steht "Bestellt werden können die Bikes ab Ende Oktober 2013" dann bedeutet dass für mich auch ALLE Slides.
> ...



Die 650B wurden für KW 8 avisiert d.h., EndeFebruar, Anfang März d.h. in 3 Monaten. 
Das 8.0 fehlt noch, weil das Muster in einen Test gegeben wurde.
Die Spezifikation wurde bereits vor Wochen bekannt gegeben.
Sie können ein 650 gerne bestellen, auch ein 8.0.
Schicken Sie uns einfach einen Email.
Ich weiss eigentlich nicht, warum Sie verägert sein sollten, was hier "abgezogen" wird, unseriös ist etc. Vor allem sollten Sie mal Ihre Formulierungen und Ihre Wortwahl überprüfen. 
In dem Ton angesprochen werden wir zukünftig weder Statements abgeben, noch emails beantworten, vor allem keine  Bestellungen annehmen.


----------



## xxluthorxx (22. November 2013)

Hallo chris, das Problem liegt wohl darin, dass ihr es so angekündigt habt als wären alle Modelle gleichzeitig zum bestellen verfügbar. Wenn man in den thread auf seite 5 schaut antwortet radon bikes am 31/10 mit 

Die Modell werden allesamt in der nächsten Woche online sein, insgesamt  werden es vier Modelle sein, da wir eins mit SRAM XO1 nachgeschoben  haben.

Da dies leider nicht der Fall war sind halt alle ein wenig enttäuscht und zur x01 version habt ihr keine spezifikationen rausgegeben und man erfährt auch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (22. November 2013)

@fub: Wird jetzt wohl ein Mondraker Tune. Habe dafür ein sehr gutes Angebot bekommen, bei dem ich mich bis Ende November entscheiden muss. Daher auch meine etwas heftigere Mail weil ich doch einfach gerne früher noch die Wahl gehabt hätte. 

 @ChrisStahl:
Ich denke meine Wortwahl muss ich nicht überdenken, im Vergleich zu anderen Händlern ist das leider aktuell mein Eindruck von Radon. Zudem hab ich ja ihre Aufmerksamkeit geweckt was auch ein Ziel des Posts war. 

So ganz kann ich Ihren Aussagen nicht zustimmen.
Laut Bike Discount sind die 18" Räder bereits dieses Jahr lieferbar.
Zudem sind die Spezifikationen für das 8.0 zwar teilweise genannt worden, über die X01 Variante ist dafür nichts bekannt, außer dass diese Variante geplant ist. Ob die Variante auf 8.0 oder 9.0 aufbaut, oder überhaupt kommt wurde hier nie erwähnt.
Für mich kommt nur die Variante mit X01 in Frage, daher kann ich nicht einfach das 8.0 bestellen...


----------



## ChrisStahl (22. November 2013)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> Hallo chris, das Problem liegt wohl darin, dass ihr es so angekündigt habt als wären alle Modelle gleichzeitig zum bestellen verfügbar. Wenn man in den thread auf seite 5 schaut antwortet radon bikes am 31/10 mit
> 
> Die Modell werden allesamt in der nächsten Woche online sein, insgesamt  werden es vier Modelle sein, da wir eins mit SRAM XO1 nachgeschoben  haben.
> 
> Da dies leider nicht der Fall war sind halt alle ein wenig enttäuscht und zur x01 version habt ihr keine spezifikationen rausgegeben und man erfährt auch nichts.



Die X01 Version wurde nachgeschoben und wird wie angekündigt erst Ende April lieferbar sein. Bestellen kann man die Räder selbstverständlich jetzt schon. Da wir noch kein Farbmuster haben, werden wir das Modell online setzen und das Bild nachliefern. Ob das Sinn macht, müsst ihr dann selber entscheiden.


----------



## ChrisStahl (22. November 2013)

@ChrisStahl:
Ich denke meine Wortwahl muss ich nicht überdenken, im Vergleich zu anderen Händlern ist das leider aktuell mein Eindruck von Radon. Zudem hab ich ja ihre Aufmerksamkeit geweckt was auch ein Ziel des Posts war. 


Die Wortwahl, Aggression und Rüpelhaftigkeit scheint symptomatisch zu sein bei Usern, die Bikes unseres besagten Mitkonkurrenten fahren. 
Wir erwarten mehr Niveau von unseren Kunden.


----------



## Caspar720 (22. November 2013)

@ChrisStahl:
Wenn Sie es schon so wollen, die Moderatoren in ihrem Mitbewerber Forum sind weitaus weniger frech und bleiben sachlicher.
Ich denke mein Post war alles andere als aggressiv, aber genug gebashed...
Dass die X01 Räder erst ab Ende April lieferbar sein werden wusste ich nicht, damit hat sich das Thema eh erledigt, da der Termin leider zu spät ist.


----------



## ChrisStahl (22. November 2013)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl:
> Wenn Sie es schon so wollen, die Moderatoren in ihrem Mitbewerber Forum sind weitaus weniger frech und bleiben sachlicher.
> 
> Da stimme ich Ihnen 100% zu.
> Das liegt aber an der Qualität der Beiträge.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. November 2013)

Das Slide Carbon 160 650b 8.0 in black blue wird in der nächsten Woche online sein, die Ausstattung ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, aber Bilder gibt es dann auch. 
Das Gleiche gilt für das Swoop 190 9.0.

Grundsätzlich: es gibt am Anfang der (frühen) Saison nur einen begrenzten Pool an Muster- und Fotobikes, die dann für diverse Aktionen wie Tests, Fotoshootings, Videodrehs, Produktvorstellungen etc. benötigt werden. Wenn dann dabei ein Bike (wie in diesem Fall das Modell Slide 160 8.0) bei einer dieser Aktionen schwer beschädigt wird, ist es schwierig, problemlos weiterzuarbeiten. Das hat aber nichts mit unseriösem Arbeiten zu tun, sondern kann einfach passieren.

Zum Sondermodell Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE: dieses Modell ist ein nachgeschobenes Sondermodell, welches auch etwas später erhältlich sein wird, auf jeden Fall nicht vor Anfang April. 
Es wird sich optisch wie von der Ausstattung her von den Serienmodellen abheben, bei der Optik wird es noch zwei oder drei Wochen dauern, bis wir euch etwas präsentieren können, lasst euch überraschen...die Ausstattung ist wie folgt:
- Rock Shox Pike RC 2Position
- Rock Shox Monarch RT3
- Vorbau und Lenker Race Face Atlas
- Reverb Stealth
- SRAM XO1
- Elixir 9 Trail
- Kettenführung MRP
- DT Swiss EX 1501 Spline One 
- Hans Dampf Trail Star/Pace Star

RADON Team


----------



## Vincy (22. November 2013)

Vermutlich in black stealth. 
Interessant wäre da auch noch der Preis.


----------



## bartschipro (22. November 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Vermutlich in black stealth.
> Interessant wäre da auch noch der Preis.



JA der ungefähre Preis wäre noch super. Also ich z.B. weiss nicht ob ich mir das 8.0 bestellen soll oder lieber warten auf das 8.0 SE...


----------



## xxluthorxx (22. November 2013)

super danke für die Antworten !

Preislich würd sich wohl bissle was nach oben verändern bessere laufräder+x01 mein tipp ca. 3399-3500

schwarz mit roten streifen wär ne geile [email protected] =)


----------



## ChrisStahl (23. November 2013)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> super danke für die Antworten !
> 
> Preislich würd sich wohl bissle was nach oben verändern bessere laufräder+x01 mein tipp ca. 3399-3500
> 
> schwarz mit roten streifen wär ne geile [email protected] =)



Farben sind noch offen..gebt doch mal Wünsche ab.
Wir versuchen diese dann mit zu berücksichtigen!!!
[email protected]
Peace
CS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. November 2013)

cool dass es Infos gibt. der Auftritt hier im Forum ist der Kaufentscheidung aber leider nicht sehr zuträglich. ein "sorry, die Internetseite wird halt von studentischen Hilfskräfte betreut und die sind leider seit Ende Oktober alle krank", wäre schöner gewesen.


----------



## Beaumont (23. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> cool dass es Infos gibt. der Auftritt hier im Forum ist der Kaufentscheidung aber leider nicht sehr zuträglich



...dann kauf hald dein Rad irgendwo anders und spam hier nicht dauernd mit deinem gejammere rum!


----------



## dj_holgie (24. November 2013)

.


----------



## fone (25. November 2013)

Beaumont schrieb:


> .. kauf... hald... dein Rad... hier!



ok

ausgesuchtes zitieren ist gerade trend!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. November 2013)

Kleine Nachmeldung zum Preis des Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE mit der XO1 Ausstattung:

das Bike wird 3.299 â¬ kosten mit der Ausstattung wie weiter oben angekÃ¼ndigt.

RADON Team


----------



## xxluthorxx (25. November 2013)

Cool Top preis !


----------



## Caspar720 (25. November 2013)

Wow, das ist echt ein richtig guter Preis für diese Ausstattung!


----------



## bartschipro (25. November 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Kleine Nachmeldung zum Preis des Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE mit der XO1 Ausstattung:
> 
> das Bike wird 3.299  kosten mit der Ausstattung wie weiter oben angekündigt.
> 
> RADON Team



tip top!
Wenn es doch bloß nicht erst im April kommen würde ;-)


----------



## fone (26. November 2013)

hört sich gut an. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitch (26. November 2013)

Jetzt dann gerne noch ganz in schwarz, schwarz-blau, schwarz-weiß. Das Swoop 190 sind auch super aus.
Aber bitte nicht zu poppig. Ich möchte damit in den Wald und nicht zum DSDS-Casting. Und dann bestelle ich, sobald es verfügbar ist. Versprochen.

Daaaanke.


----------



## riGooo (27. November 2013)

Ganz in schwarz? Wie häßlich


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (27. November 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Farben sind noch offen..gebt doch mal Wünsche ab.
> Wir versuchen diese dann mit zu berücksichtigen!!!
> [email protected]
> Peace
> CS



Hallo CS,

wie wäre es den mit Orange  ? Aber macht es nicht zu hübsch , mein Kaufentscheidung ist eigentlich schon gefallen  .

MfG C.


----------



## riGooo (27. November 2013)

Was solls denn werden Dr.A.Harper?


----------



## xxluthorxx (27. November 2013)

bloß nicht ganz in Schwarz ! Stell dir das rad mal vor.. Schwarze federgabel,schwarzer rahmen etc.. sogar die Kassette von der x01 is schwarz ... wär echt zu viel des Guten.

hab auch mal nen vorschlag hingeschickt

Hi,
  Im IBC Forum wurde ja für Farbvorschläge plädiert. Meiner wäre die  aktuelle Optik beizubehalten den roten Atlas Lenker dran und die  Streifen die zur Zeit grün oder weiß sind durch rote zu ersetzen.  Alternativ wäre bei den Streifen auch eine Art Deutschland Fahnen look  möglich wenn man die Streifen zweiteilt oben rot unten gelb/gold. Würd  halt bei Radon Schriftzug nicht passen der müsste Einfarbig -ebenfalls  roten Atlas lenker dran vorbau is schwarz und die griffe gelb =).

fänd ich ganz gut vorallem da sie ja son amerika bike als 29 er haben


----------



## Deleted 233592 (27. November 2013)

Ich habe den Leuten von Radon auch einen Farbwunsch geschickt. Oder besser gesagt zwei, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann. Banshee bringt das Rune aktuell auch in einer Sonderedition in dem knalligen orange und der schwarzen Kriegsbemalung raus. Was haltet ihr von den Varianten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (27. November 2013)

Crus schrieb:


> Ich habe den Leuten von Radon auch einen Farbwunsch geschickt. Oder besser gesagt zwei, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann. Banshee bringt das Rune aktuell auch in einer Sonderedition in dem knalligen orange und der schwarzen Kriegsbemalung raus. Was haltet ihr von den Varianten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262980
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262981



Gute Arbeit, aber ich finde mattes Carbon geil, nicht zu viel lackiert. Und wenn das Rad ganz schwarz wird, finde ich es auch cool. Auf jeden Fall keine Deutschland oder sonstige Fahne!


----------



## xxluthorxx (27. November 2013)

crus kannste das orange mal zu nem fetzigen rot machen ?
Danke


----------



## Deleted 233592 (27. November 2013)

Schwarz matt geht immer, das stimmt. Eventuell noch ein paar dezente Decals in schwarz glänzend, da wäre ich sofort Freund von. 

Das mattschwarze mit orange farbenen Decals wirkt finde ich auch dezent, aber hat eben noch eine futuristische, extrovertierte Wirkung. Erinnert mich dann irgendwie an die Motorräder im Film TRON 

Ich habe leider nur noch die Photoshop Datei mit den veränderten Decals auf dem Rechner. Deswegen kann ich dir auf die Schnelle nur die eine Variante in rot bieten.


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (27. November 2013)

So wie bei crus erstem Bild , dann noch 1 - 2 Akzente am Bike, wie Lenker oder Sattelklemmung und fertig.


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (27. November 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Was solls denn werden Dr.A.Harper?



Auch ein Slide 650 b , ich möchte aber nur nicht bis in den April warten....


----------



## xxluthorxx (27. November 2013)

rot schaut geil aus =), danke
und die industry nine laufräder sind mit roten speichen auch billiger *räusper* ^^


----------



## riGooo (27. November 2013)

Crus schrieb:


> Schwarz matt geht immer, das stimmt. Eventuell noch ein paar dezente Decals in schwarz glänzend, da wäre ich sofort Freund von.
> 
> Das mattschwarze mit orange farbenen Decals wirkt finde ich auch dezent, aber hat eben noch eine futuristische, extrovertierte Wirkung. Erinnert mich dann irgendwie an die Motorräder im Film TRON
> 
> ...




Es wäre super wenn du die beiden Varianten in orange und rot mal als komplette bikes einstellen könntest und nicht nur den vorderen teil. Dann kann man sich noch besser ein Bild machen davon


----------



## Deleted 233592 (27. November 2013)

orange



red


----------



## xxluthorxx (27. November 2013)

mir gefällts rote schaut schön böse aus ! orange is mehr so kinderfahrrad =)


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (28. November 2013)

Ich würde den ganzen Linien und Pfeil-Quatsch und sonstige überflüssige Schriftzüge (X-12, Conehead, etc.) einfach weglasen, wirkt irgendwie billig.
Ein Logo am Steuerrohr, Slideschriftzug am Oberrohr und Radonschriftzug am Unterrohr - fertig! Von mir aus in Rot oder Chrom, am Besten als Aufkleber, das läßt sich am einfachsten entfernen! ;-)

Warum eigentlich ein zusätzliche Kettenführung für die XO1, sollte doch gar nicht nötig sein, oder? 

Wie auch immer - ich hoffe auf eine frühere Verfügbarkeit, die Beschriftung krieg ich dann schon irgendwie ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (28. November 2013)

Crus schrieb:


> orange
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262999
> 
> ...


 
Von diesen Bildern her finde ich das orange schöner!
Danke für die Ausführung Crus! 

Eine Kettenführung ist mehr als Sinnvoll. Ein Abspringen der Kette, besonders nach innen, ist mehr als unschön. Das Slide hat auf der Kurbelinnenseite eine Schraube, unter der sich die Kette dann auch noch verhaken kann (ist bei mir auf dem Testival passiert) und die da wieder raus zu murksen ist mühselig. Aber auch wenn die Schraube dort nicht sitzen würde, macht an sonem Bike die KF sinn.


----------



## Deleted 233592 (28. November 2013)

Eine Kettenführung sollte eigenlich nicht nötig sein. Ich fahre aktuell das Race Face Narrow Kettenblatt in Kombination mit einem Zee Shadow Plus Schaltwerk und hatte bisher keinen einzigen Abflug der Kette. Bin inzwischen absolut überzeugt vom Konzept 1-fach Antrieb


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. November 2013)

Die Kettenführung an der Slide XO1 Variante ist einfach als weitere Absicherung zu verstehen. Grundsätzlich sind die SRAM 1x11 Systeme ohne Kettenführung zu betreiben, allerdings möchte man an einem Carbon Enduro dann auch keinen Fall erleben, wo die Kette abspringt.

Im übrigen sind auch bei allen anderen Slide 160 Carbon Kettenführungen montiert.

RADON Team


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. November 2013)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Ich würde den ganzen Linien und Pfeil-Quatsch und sonstige überflüssige Schriftzüge (X-12, Conehead, etc.) einfach weglasen, wirkt irgendwie billig.
> Ein Logo am Steuerrohr, Slideschriftzug am Oberrohr und Radonschriftzug am Unterrohr - fertig! Von mir aus in Rot oder Chrom, am Besten als Aufkleber, das läßt sich am einfachsten entfernen! ;-)
> 
> Warum eigentlich ein zusätzliche Kettenführung für die XO1, sollte doch gar nicht nötig sein, oder?
> ...



Hi, wir werden bestimmt keine Varianten liefern oder Modelle machen, die ohne Radon CI auskommen. Ein Wiedererkennungswert ist einfach nötig, wenn man aggressive Preise macht. Oder willst du für eine Blind Edition das doppelte bezahlen?


----------



## BikeBauer (30. November 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Im übrigen sind auch bei allen anderen Slide 160 Carbon Kettenführungen montiert.



Das steht im Widerspruch zu Fotos und Beschreibung des Slide Carbon 160 650B 9.0 auf eurer Homepage. Ist hier also jetzt eine Kettenführung hinzugekommen?


----------



## riGooo (30. November 2013)

Ja, Bilder sind alt. Kettenführung bei allen Modellen des 160er!


----------



## BikeBauer (30. November 2013)

Sehr gut


----------



## fub (30. November 2013)

Mich würde interessieren, warum ihr bei den beiden RockShox Varianten die Pike nicht in der rct3 Version verbaut. Hat das preisliche Gründe oder funktionelle?


----------



## riGooo (6. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_Abi14 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich vermute mal, weil die rc Version einfach billiger ist... irgendwie muss man ja auf nen Preis von 3300 kommen


----------



## xxluthorxx (9. Dezember 2013)

Das Slide Carbon 160 650b 8.0 in black blue wird in der nächsten Woche online sein, die Ausstattung ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, aber Bilder gibt es dann auch. 


Post vom 22/11 und auf der Seite ist noch nichts =/


----------



## riGooo (9. Dezember 2013)

Die Lieferwoche für 18Zoll hat sich scheinbar auch auf KW 2 verschoben.


----------



## spinavec (9. Dezember 2013)

Sorry for english in advance.
I was emailing radon for info about when will be the Slide 160 8.0 and Slide 160 8.0 SE announced and this is their answer:

Thanks for your inquiry and interest in our bikes. First of all I have to inform you that we *arent* planing to sell a Slide 160 650B 8.0 SE. The regular Slide 160 650B 8.0 will be online approx this week. Please keep your mind at our homepages where the bike will be presented shortly ....

I am a bit confused of that, it looks like even in radon they dont know


----------



## xxluthorxx (9. Dezember 2013)

It seems they share no/different information between there works groups.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Dezember 2013)

Ihr könnt beruhigt sein: das Slide 160 Carbon 650b 8.0 SE wird kommen, da ist anscheinend der Informationsfluss intern ins Stocken gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (10. Dezember 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ihr könnt beruhigt sein: das Slide 160 Carbon 650b 8.0 SE wird kommen, da ist anscheinend der Informationsfluss intern ins Stocken gekommen...


 
Habt ihr schon ein 8.0 oder ein 10.0 zum ansehen im Laden stehen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Dezember 2013)

@riGooo: ja, das 8.0 zur Ansicht steht im Ladenlokal, ein 10.0 müsste auch noch da sein. Im Laden gibt es im übrigen auch einen Rahmen für das 8.0 SE zum Anschauen...

RADON Team


----------



## xxluthorxx (10. Dezember 2013)

kannst nen bild vom 8.0 se rahmen posten bitte ?
handyquali reicht =)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Dezember 2013)

Ganz fertig ist er noch nicht, ich werde ihn posten, sobald wir ihn in endgültiger Qualität vorliegen haben. Ich hoffe, ihr habt Verständnis dafür, es wird sich aber nur noch um ein paar Tage handeln.

RADON Team


----------



## riGooo (10. Dezember 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @_riGooo_: ja, das 8.0 zur Ansicht steht im Ladenlokal, ein 10.0 müsste auch noch da sein. Im Laden gibt es im übrigen auch einen Rahmen für das 8.0 SE zum Anschauen...
> 
> RADON Team


 
Müsste ist mir etwas zu schwammig. Ich würde gerne am WE mal rein kommen aber dann sollen auch beide Bikes da sein! Kannst du dich da bitte vergewissern?
Besten Dank!!


----------



## ticlam81 (10. Dezember 2013)

@radon-Team:
Stehen die Bikes denn auch für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung oder einzig in der Form "nur gucken nicht anfassen"


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Dezember 2013)

@riGooo: das Slide 160 Carbon 650b 10.0 steht auch hier im Ladenlokal, allerdings nicht in 100% Serienausstattung. Wenn es dir um den optischen Eindruck und ein Fahrgefühl geht, kann dir geholfen werden @ticlam81: die Bikes könne durchaus auch zu einer kleinen Proberunde ausgeführt werden

RADON Team


----------



## bartschipro (10. Dezember 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ihr könnt beruhigt sein: das Slide 160 Carbon 650b 8.0 SE wird kommen, da ist anscheinend der Informationsfluss intern ins Stocken gekommen...


 
Da bin ich aber beruhigt! Und ja, ein, zwei Bilder für Leute die nicht mal schnell im Laden vorbeikommen können wäre echt super! Für die Vorfreude!


----------



## xxluthorxx (11. Dezember 2013)

8.0 is online falls wer bestellen will


----------



## LanceDD (11. Dezember 2013)

Optisch für mich das beste der drei. 
Aber wo kommt der Preisunterschied her? Nur von Rock Shox? Die Poke RTC3 wird ja überall über den Klee gelobt. Kann die am 8.0 verbaute Pike da mithalten? Wo is der Unterschied? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Dezember 2013)

Ein supergeiles Bike!

Und tauscht man den Atlas-Prügel noch gegen den sogar für Downhill zugelassenen Raceface-Sixc-Lenker, spart man noch mal gut 100 g.

Dazu meine geliebten Syntace-Moto-Griffe und evtl. nach den ersten Fahrten einen anderen Sattel und das Bike ist perfekt!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Kleingeld...


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. Dezember 2013)

Denke das der größte Unterschied wohl LRS und Bremsen ausmachen dürfte. 
Wobei das Schaltwerk auch *"*nur*"* en 9er ist.
Aber das werden die Profis wohl besser erläutern können.


----------



## xxluthorxx (11. Dezember 2013)

den größten unterschied im preis machen gabel und dämpfer im vergleich zu xt version. Fox is teurer


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, dass das 8er etwas leichter ist als das 9er, da die Gabel leichter ist. Wo kommt das höhere Gewicht her?

Sieht aber cool aus.


----------



## LanceDD (12. Dezember 2013)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> den größten unterschied im preis machen gabel und dämpfer im vergleich zu xt version. Fox is teurer



Sinnlos teurer, oder? RockShox scheint doch die Nase bissl vorn zu haben, weil FOX abgebaut hat... Oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Dezember 2013)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Sinnlos teurer, oder? RockShox scheint doch die Nase bissl vorn zu haben, weil FOX abgebaut hat... Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet



Die Pike ist zur Zeit wohl so die Referenz im Enduro Bereich was man so hört. Allerdings noch nie gefahren, ich bin mit Fox unterwegs.


----------



## riGooo (12. Dezember 2013)

Für mich gibt es hier viel zu viele "Hab ich mal gelesen..." "Ich glaube.." und "ist doch so! ODER?..." Aussagen...

Hier mal etwas fundierteres für die dies noch nicht gesehen haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11...t3-und-monarch-rc3-im-doppeltest-fahrbericht/

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...erarbeiteten-all-mountain-forke-in-punta-ala/

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...50-bis-160-mm-federweg-im-test.901624.2.htm#7


----------



## xxluthorxx (12. Dezember 2013)

Hey radon koennt ihr nicht schon mal die farbe von der 8.0 SE version verraten? Hab jetzt zur sicherheit nen 8.0 er bestellt aber würd eher zur Se version tendieren falls se auch gut ausschaut hehe


----------



## LanceDD (12. Dezember 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es hier viel zu viele "Hab ich mal gelesen..." "Ich glaube.." und "ist doch so! ODER?..." Aussagen...
> 
> Hier mal etwas fundierteres für die dies noch nicht gesehen haben:



Ja sorry, hätte ich auch mal finden können... 
Den Test der Pike kannte ich schon und fand ihn sensationell, weil die Gabel von zwei ganz unterschiedlichen Fahrern getestet wurde. 
Und wenn ich mir die beiden anderen Links so anschaue, dann scheint sich FOX verbessert zu haben, kommt aber nicht an RockShox ran, korrekt? 

Nur wir stehts um die im Slide Carbon 8.0 verbaute Variante der Pike? Was kann die? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (12. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der Unterschied zwischen der RCT3 und der RC der, dass ich bei der RCT3 die Modi Open,Pedal und Lockout über den T3-Hebel wählen kann.
Der offene Modus ist identisch zu dem der RC und auch in der Druckstufe verstellbar.
Die anderen beiden Modi haben vorgegebene Druckstufen, ich muss also nicht die Druckstufe rein und raus drehen um die Gabel der jeweiligen Situation anzupassen.

http://www.bikemag.com/gear/news-rockshoxs-pike-is-back/
hier noch ein Bericht zur Pike


----------



## riGooo (12. Dezember 2013)

Joa, besonders die TALAS ist stark verbessert worden und steht der Float in nichts mehr nach. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Vorjahresmodellen.
Damit ist das FOX FW am 9.0 und 10.0 absolut geil!
Ich persönlich stehe nicht so auf die schwarzen Standrohre, rein optisch bei der Pike. Ist aber eher sekundär, wenn die TALAS nicht so stark verbessert worden wäre, würde ich mich 100% für die Pike entscheiden.


----------



## Felix_Abi14 (12. Dezember 2013)

die rc pike rct3 2p und die rc 2p sind komplett identisch, bis auf die DÃ¤mpfung. die rct3 hat wie schon vorher gesagt, drei Modi: Open, climb und lock. die druckstufe vom Open Mode ist einstellbar und die von climb nicht. die rc Version hat den Open Mode mit einstellbarer druckstufe und eine Art lockout, wenn man diesen zudreht, wird die lowspeed druckstufe erhÃ¶ht, bis zu einer Art lockout. das ist der winzigste Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen! 
wer noch etwa 100 Gramm sparen will kann die 2 Position Feder ausbauen und fÃ¼r etwa 80â¬ die Gabel auf Solo Air umrÃ¼sten.
man kann in die Gabel genau so gut auch die rct3 DÃ¤mpfung fÃ¼r 100â¬ einbauen.
dazu sollte man aber schon etwas technisches Geschick und VerstÃ¤ndnisses mitbringe 

ich hoffe ich habe geholfen


----------



## LanceDD (12. Dezember 2013)

Sauber Felix, danke dir! 
Selbst wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen soll, spricht durch die feine Pike wohl einiges für das 8.0
Klar sind knapp unter 12kg für das 10er ne Ansage, aber das Fahrwerk is ja das wichtigste an der Kiste... 

Für mich als 95kg-Mann muss es schon steif sein. Zwar is das die Talas auch, aber was sagt ihr zu den Laufrädern? Sind die alle für meine Gewichtsklasse geeignet? 
Und hoffentlich is der Rahmen nicht zu weich... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## cemetery (12. Dezember 2013)

Also das empfohlene Gesamtgewicht welches DT Swiss für die M1700 (8.0) und EX1501 (9.0) angibt sind max. 110kg. Das Maximum hast du dann mit 95kg + Fahrradgewicht also schon erreicht. Grundsätzlich denke ich mal das ein Costum Laufradsatz in unserer Gewichtsklasse nicht so verkehrt ist (wiege auch ca. 92kg). Im Falle der M1700 die ja nicht wirklich breit ist kann man dann auch gleich noch ein etwas breiteres Laufrad wählen. Bei der EX1501 bin ich mir generell etwas unschlüssig ob eine Felge mit 28 Speichen für uns Schwergewichte überhaupt geeignet ist


----------



## LanceDD (13. Dezember 2013)

An Custom hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber das kostet ja dann wieder ordentlich extra... 
Zur Zeit fahre ich Crossmax ST in 26 und bin sehr zufrieden mir der Steifigkeit usw. Dort gibt es sogar nur 20/24 Speichen... 

Aber vielleicht tun es die beiden DT Laufradsätze ja auch... Wie sieht es mit dem SRAM aus? Da is die Felge recht schmal und er ist für XC/Trail ausgelegt... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (13. Dezember 2013)

LanceDD schrieb:


> An Custom hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber das kostet ja dann wieder ordentlich extra...
> Zur Zeit fahre ich Crossmax ST in 26â und bin sehr zufrieden mir der Steifigkeit usw. Dort gibt es sogar nur 20/24 Speichen...
> 
> Aber vielleicht tun es die beiden DT LaufradsÃ¤tze ja auch... Wie sieht es mit dem SRAM aus? Da is die Felge recht schmal und er ist fÃ¼r XC/Trail ausgelegt...
> ...


 
Das ist auch meine Sorge, dass der schÃ¶ne leichte ROAM LRS nicht breit/stabil genug ist fÃ¼r die Dinge die ich mit dem Teil vor habe. Aber hier kann ich leider nur mutmaÃen..


----------



## Felix_Abi14 (13. Dezember 2013)

http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1700-SPLINE-sup-®-sup-26

http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/EX-1501-Spline-sup-®-sup-ONE-26

http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/EX-1750-26

hir mal die Links zu den m1700 und ex1501 Laufrädern (nur in 26 ambit man es vergleichen kann). der dritte Link ist zu den ex1750, mit denen hatte ich schon Erfahrung ( sind 1a). nen Kollege von mir ist mit den ex1750 im Winterberg dir dh Strecke runter und nen 5 Meter drop gesprungen (mit nem enduro) und die Laufräder waren noch komplett gut danach. ich würd sagen, die ex1750 sind im Einsatzbereich mit den ex1501 zu vergleich.
ich meine in den 27,5ern macht das kaum nen Unterschied  also ich würd bei den Ex1501 kein Problem bei steifigket sehen.


----------



## xxluthorxx (13. Dezember 2013)

Farbe 8.0 SE preisgeben bitte =)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Dezember 2013)

Das Slide 160 Carbon 650b 8.0SE wird in einem edlen, kräftigen Rot aufgelegt.

RADON Team


----------



## riGooo (13. Dezember 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Slide 160 Carbon 650b 8.0SE wird in einem edlen, kräftigen Rot aufgelegt.
> 
> RADON Team


 
Aber vom Design genau wie die anderen oder? Sprich Statt blau/grün/weiß die Schrift und die Striche in rot?!


----------



## xxluthorxx (13. Dezember 2013)

yay rot is geil =) thx für die info

auf seite 9 gibts nen bild von crus kein ahnung obs dann so aussieht aber um mal nen vorgeschmack zu bekommen. Es sei denn das ganz bike is rot who knows =)


----------



## ChrisStahl (13. Dezember 2013)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> yay rot is geil =) thx für die info
> 
> auf seite 9 gibts nen bild von crus kein ahnung obs dann so aussieht aber um mal nen vorgeschmack zu bekommen. Es sei denn das ganz bike is rot who knows =)




Candy Apple.


----------



## Vincy (13. Dezember 2013)

Passend zur Weihnachtszeit. Die Schaltzüge in Lametta und Reifen in (schnee)weiss.


----------



## medicinebowroad (14. Dezember 2013)

Richtig schick die Bikes, das Rot wird bestimmt auch sehr gut aussehen.


Grüße


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke mal das der Rahmen rot wird und nicht die Decals - sind die Schwarzen eigentlich lackiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitch (15. Dezember 2013)

Willkommen im Canyon Spectral EX Club. Viel mehr rot geht nicht.

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/spectral-al.html

Auf das Design bin ich dann echt gespannt.


----------



## bartschipro (15. Dezember 2013)

Hitch schrieb:


> Willkommen im Canyon Spectral EX Club. Viel mehr rot geht nicht.
> .



Ich hoffe nicht! Am besten fände ich das 8.0 Design so wie es ist und die Ausstattung vom 8.0 SE. Irgend jemand wollte doch am Samstag in den Laden und das 8.0 SE anschauen, was dort angeblich steht. Kann derjenige mal berichten?


----------



## ticlam81 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
also ich war am Sa. da. Leider habe ich kein Bike sehen können, da sie wohl "oft auf Shootings unterwegs sind"... Muss aber ehrlicherweise dazusagen, dass ich zwar auf das Forum hingewiesen habe, aber auch nicht wirklicht insistiert habe bzw. dann nicht große nachgebohrt. Sry, musste mich noch um Klamotten kümmern und die Zeit war knapp.  Aber wirklich im Ladenlokal stand nach Aussage keins... @riGooo: Hattest Du mehr Erfolg?


----------



## riGooo (16. Dezember 2013)

ticlam81 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich war am Sa. da. Leider habe ich kein Bike sehen können, da sie wohl "oft auf Shootings unterwegs sind"... Muss aber ehrlicherweise dazusagen, dass ich zwar auf das Forum hingewiesen habe, aber auch nicht wirklicht insistiert habe bzw. dann nicht große nachgebohrt. Sry, musste mich noch um Klamotten kümmern und die Zeit war knapp.  Aber wirklich im Ladenlokal stand nach Aussage keins... @_riGooo_: Hattest Du mehr Erfolg?


 
Ich war am WE nicht da, weil was dazwischen kam. Aber wenn ich das höre stehen mir schon wieder die Haare zu berge. Ich hatte ja extra nochmal nachgefragt und die Antowrt:



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @_riGooo_: ja, das 8.0 zur Ansicht steht im Ladenlokal, ein 10.0 müsste auch noch da sein. Im Laden gibt es im übrigen auch einen Rahmen für das 8.0 SE zum Anschauen...
> 
> RADON Team


 
hätte bei mir dazu geführt, dass ich da vor Ort dann mal wieder nen Aufstand gerissen hätte! Aber sowas von 

Also, ich komme am nächsten WE und wehe da is nix da....


----------



## ticlam81 (16. Dezember 2013)

@riGooo: Wie gesagt ich möchte da jetzt nicht allzu viel Öl ins Feuer gießen. Ich war hauptsächlcih wegen Klamotten da. Habe dann aber jemanden noch explizit auf das Slide 650B angesprochen und da kam als Antwort, dass noch keins da ist; das Übliche halt. Daraufhin verwies ich auf das Forum und da kam die Antwort die Räder seien halt auch oft unterwegs. Daraufhin habe ich nicht mehr nachgebohrt, da ich weiter musste. Aber wenn eines im Laden gewesen wäre, hätte man es eigentlich zumindest locker zeigen können.. ich bin jetzt nicht da rumglelaufen und hab den Rahmen gesucht, deshalb möchte ich mir dazu kein Urteil erlauben, aber ich fands auch etwas schwach. Wobei es nach meiner Erfahrung bei Radon leider auch oft davon abhängt, wen man anspricht. Wie gesagt, ich kann soviel sagen, dass für mich angeblich keines da war...


----------



## riGooo (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr am Samstag hin 100% wenn mich nicht ein Baum erschlägt.. 
Und dann geh ich denen solange aufn Sack bis ich den richtigen Ansprechpartner gefunden habe


----------



## LanceDD (16. Dezember 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> ... dann geh ich denen solange aufn Sack bis ich den richtigen Ansprechpartner gefunden habe



Recht so, linksrum  


Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Dezember 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @riGooo: ja, das 8.0 zur Ansicht steht im Ladenlokal, ein 10.0 müsste auch noch da sein. Im Laden gibt es im übrigen auch einen Rahmen für das 8.0 SE zum Anschauen...
> 
> RADON Team





Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @riGooo: das Slide 160 Carbon 650b 10.0 steht auch hier im Ladenlokal, allerdings nicht in 100% Serienausstattung. Wenn es dir um den optischen Eindruck und ein Fahrgefühl geht, kann dir geholfen werden @ticlam81: die Bikes könne durchaus auch zu einer kleinen Proberunde ausgeführt werden
> 
> RADON Team




Diese Info war zwar vom 10.12 und somit schon ein paar Tage alt, aber am 13.12 stand weder das 8.0 noch das 10.0 im Ladenlokal.

Wir waren auf Grund der Forumsmitteilung zu dritt dort. Das war schon sehr ernüchternd, gerade wenn der Laden etwas weiter entfernt ist.
Ich habe allerdings morgens angerufen und man hat mir da schon gesagt, dass gar kein Slide 650b im Laden vorhanden ist.
Wir sind dennoch hin gefahren, da die 2 Freunde von mir nach anderen Dingen schauen wollten.

Die interne Informationspolitik ist meiner Meinung nach sicherlich verbesserungswürdig.
Ich kann nur empfehlen, vorher im Ladenlokal anzurufen und sich zu vergewissern.

Ein Berater hat uns dann aber noch einen Prototyp vom 9.0 gezeigt, der irgendwo im Keller vergraben war. Das Rad war aber gerade einmal vormontiert und man konnte sich lediglich drauf setzen. Eine Proberunde war nicht möglich. 
Die Beratung war fachlich allerdings top und der Berater hat sich auch viel Zeit genommen.
Das ist bei Rädern in dieser preislichen Liga aber auch ein Muss.
Dennoch in diesem Punkt eine klar positive Erfahrung.

Vielleicht vergewissert Ihr euch als Interessenten vorher telefonisch im Laden. 
Ist ja auch kein Beinbruch.


----------



## ticlam81 (16. Dezember 2013)

@Juppidoo: Tut mir leid, dass ihr umsonst da gewesens seid. Sowas ist blöd. Ich hätte auch vorher angerufen, nur für mich ist der Weg gerade mal 15 Minuten und da ich noch andere Sachen wollte, war es mir egal. 
Aber richtig ist schon, dass da die Informationspolitik besser laufen sollte bzw. wenn die Räder zur Zeit auf "Fototour" sind oder sonst irgendwo, kann das sicherlich auch spontan passieren, deshalb würde ich auch morgens auf jeden Fall anrufen.
Wie gesagt ich möchte auf keinen Fall die Radon-Berater schlecht reden, in 95% ist die Beratung auch sehr gut, ich habe es aber auch schon anders erlebt (wie wahrscheinlich in jedem Geschäft).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (17. Dezember 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Die Wendigkeit dürfte auch an der Größe von 18" gelegen haben. In einer anderen Größe gibt's das Slide noch nicht. Aber auch ich (182 cm, 87 SL) dachte erst, ich bräuchte 20". Umso mehr war ich überrascht, als mir das 18" wie angegossen passte. Und Bodo Probst bestätigte mir grinsend, dass 18" für meine Größe genau richtig sei.



Mich wundert, dass mit Schrittlänge 87cm und einem Sattelrohr von 46cm ordentlich getreten werden kann. Ist die Variostütze so extrem lang (430mm) und das System dann auf max. ausgereizt, oder?

Bin selber 188cm und hab ne SL von 90-91, da müsst ich wohl ohnehin zum L greifen.


----------



## bartschipro (17. Dezember 2013)

clk2106 schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass mit Schrittlänge 87cm und einem Sattelrohr von 46cm ordentlich getreten werden kann. Ist die Variostütze so extrem lang (430mm) und das System dann auf max. ausgereizt, oder?
> 
> Bin selber 188cm und hab ne SL von 90-91, da müsst ich wohl ohnehin zum L greifen.


 
Ich denke bei dir ist es sicher ein L. 
Ichbin 174cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82cm, also eher an der unteren M-Grenze. Jetzt verbaut Radon eine 150mm-Reverb. Da frage ich mich, ob ich da überhaupt so fahren kann, ich will nicht immer die Sattelstütze etwas ablassen müssen um korrekt zu sitzten. Nach meiner Abschätzung nach, wird das sehr knapp, hat das jemand mit meiner Schrittlänge schon mal genauer angeschaut?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Dezember 2013)

clk2106 schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass mit Schrittlänge 87cm und einem Sattelrohr von 46cm ordentlich getreten werden kann. Ist die Variostütze so extrem lang (430mm) und das System dann auf max. ausgereizt, oder?
> 
> Bin selber 188cm und hab ne SL von 90-91, da müsst ich wohl ohnehin zum L greifen.



Ohne Witz, passte perfekt. Ich war selbst verblüfft, da ich von den Eckdaten her bei mir auch auf L getippt hatte.

Am Rande bemerkt: Da bis zum Testival das Slide 160 nur in Rahmengröße M verfügbar war, war sogar Bodo Probst selbst, der sicherlich um 190 cm misst, mit M klar gekommen, wie er mir erzählte. Er werde wohl aber zukünftig auf L setzen.


----------



## clk2106 (17. Dezember 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Am Rande bemerkt: Da bis zum Testival das Slide 160 nur in Rahmengröße M verfügbar war, war sogar Bodo Probst selbst, der sicherlich um 190 cm misst, mit M klar gekommen, wie er mir erzählte. Er werde wohl aber zukünftig auf L setzen.



Naja in der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen, sagt man 
Wenns nur ein M gibt, fährt mans halt. Aber ich glaub echt, dass das insgesamt eher etwas gedrungen ist für Leut um die 190cm. Für wen wär dann sonst das XL gebaut worden bitte? 

Ich glaub gerade bergauf schadet ein bissl mehr Länge am Bike dann nicht, sonst sitzt man doch sehr unergonomisch.

Ich für meinen Teil finds gut, dass die Reverb in 150mm dran ist, ebenso wie der DH Lenker (kann man ja immer noch kürzen). Auch wenn ich bislang am Enduro max. 740mm gefahren bin.


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Dezember 2013)

Zur Größe:

Ich hab am Wochenende auf dem 9.0 in 18 Zoll gesessen und zumindest die Größe ausgiebig testen können.

Ich bin 178 cm bei SL von ca. 85 cm.
Die Rahmengröße ist für mich passend. Der Rahmen fällt etwas größ aus als man es erwartet.

Die 150mm Versenkung ist genial und passt super. Meine bisherigen 125 mm Versenkung sind mir zu wenig am Enduro.

Bei SL unter 82 sollte man es auf jeden Fall testen.

Aber ich muss mich eh immer ausgiebig aufs Rad setzen bevor ich mich entscheide.


----------



## clk2106 (17. Dezember 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich bin 178 cm bei SL von ca. 85 cm.
> Die Rahmengröße ist für mich passend. Der Rahmen fällt etwas größ aus als man es erwartet.
> 
> Aber ich muss mich eh immer ausgiebig aufs Rad setzen bevor ich mich entscheide.



Ok sollte für mich dann eig gut sein, da mir die L Rahmen bislang meist grenzwertig klein waren, besonders vom Sitzrohr zumindest.
Hatte die Sattelstützen immer komplett auf Anschlag heraussen, was nicht unbedingt toll ist von der Sitzgeometrie.

Und das mit dem ausgiebig testen kannst zumindest aus Österreich mit nem Versenderbike vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (17. Dezember 2013)

Das 8.0 is grad online gegangen

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-Carbon-160-650B-8-0_id_26045_.htm


----------



## LanceDD (17. Dezember 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das 8.0 is grad online gegangen


Nee du, is schon'n paar Tage da ;-) 



Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## bartschipro (17. Dezember 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Zur Größe:
> 
> Ich hab am Wochenende auf dem 9.0 in 18 Zoll gesessen und zumindest die Größe ausgiebig testen können.


Wo hast du das Rad ausgiebig testen können? Im Laden?



Juppidoo schrieb:


> Die 150mm Versenkung ist genial und passt super. Meine bisherigen 125 mm Versenkung sind mir zu wenig am Enduro.



Wie viel cm hast du die Sattelstütze von der untersten Position rausgezogen gehabt? 2 bis 3 cm?


----------



## Juppidoo (17. Dezember 2013)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Rad ausgiebig testen können? Im Laden?
> 
> 
> Wie viel cm hast du die Sattelstütze von der untersten Position rausgezogen gehabt? 2 bis 3 cm?



Ja, das war im Laden. Ich konnte aber nur die Größe ausgiebig checken. Testfahrt ging nicht. Das reichte aber auch so für mich. Wenn du in den Laden willst, ruf besser vorher an, ob ein Rad da ist.

Ja, ich glaube wenige cm. Bin mir da aber nicht so sicher. Guck dir mal die Maße in der Zeichnung an, wenn du es genau wissen willst.


----------



## ChrisStahl (18. Dezember 2013)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ja, das war im Laden. Ich konnte aber nur die Größe ausgiebig checken. Testfahrt ging nicht. Das reichte aber auch so für mich. Wenn du in den Laden willst, ruf besser vorher an, ob ein Rad da ist.
> 
> Ja, ich glaube wenige cm. Bin mir da aber nicht so sicher. Guck dir mal die Maße in der Zeichnung an, wenn du es genau wissen willst.



Die Slide Carbon 650B treffen heute ein und sind ab heute erhältlich und die bestellten werden heute noch verschickt.
Wer am Wochenende Probefahrten möchte, bitte vormerken lassen bei Herrn  Stax: 0228-978480.


----------



## slowlifter (18. Dezember 2013)

Wie stehen denn die Chancen am 23.12. eine Probefahrt im Shop zu absolvieren. Gehen alle Bikes gleich in den Verkauf oder bleiben auch Exemplar zum Testen im Laden vor Ort?


----------



## -Poldi- (18. Dezember 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Die Slide Carbon 650B treffen heute ein und sind ab heute erhältlich und die bestellten werden heute noch verschickt.
> Wer am Wochenende Probefahrten möchte, bitte vormerken lassen bei Herrn  Stax: 0228-978480.



Gehen auch schon 8.0er raus, oder nur die teureren in 18"???

Grüße


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. Dezember 2013)

Auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage sind die 10.0 alle schon verkauft und stehen im Versand. 8.0 sind noch einige frei und kommen heute in den Megastore. Freitag und Samstag könnt ihr testen. Wir verleihen auch gerne über das Wochenende.


----------



## fone (19. Dezember 2013)

...also der erste schwung der 10.0er ist verkauft? oder alle für diese saison?


----------



## clk2106 (19. Dezember 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage sind die 10.0 alle schon verkauft und stehen im Versand. 8.0 sind noch einige frei und kommen heute in den Megastore. Freitag und Samstag könnt ihr testen. Wir verleihen auch gerne über das Wochenende.



Da gehts jeweils um die 18", versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (19. Dezember 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Slide 160 Carbon 650b 8.0SE wird in einem edlen, kräftigen Rot aufgelegt.
> 
> RADON Team


Hallo Radon-Bikes!
Könnt ihr mal bitte möglichst bald ein Foto posten? Ich denke einige von uns müssen sich gerade entscheiden, ob sie das 8.0 jetzt nehmen oder auf das 8.0 SE warten. Da sagt ein Foto mehr als 1000 Worte ;-) DANKE!


----------



## riGooo (19. Dezember 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage sind die 10.0 alle schon verkauft und stehen im Versand. 8.0 sind noch einige frei und kommen heute in den Megastore. Freitag und Samstag könnt ihr testen. Wir verleihen auch gerne über das Wochenende.


 
Also ich hab grad mal im Laden angerufen, da wusste der Kollege weder, dass die Dinger da sind, noch dass sie verliehen werden können übers we...
Aber er checkt und meldet sich


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. Dezember 2013)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Bikes!
> Könnt ihr mal bitte möglichst bald ein Foto posten? Ich denke einige von uns müssen sich gerade entscheiden, ob sie das 8.0 jetzt nehmen oder auf das 8.0 SE warten. Da sagt ein Foto mehr als 1000 Worte ;-) DANKE!





bartschipro schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Bikes!
> Könnt ihr mal bitte möglichst bald ein Foto posten? Ich denke einige von uns müssen sich gerade entscheiden, ob sie das 8.0 jetzt nehmen oder auf das 8.0 SE warten. Da sagt ein Foto mehr als 1000 Worte ;-) DANKE!




Ohne 1000 Worte!


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. Dezember 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Also ich hab grad mal im Laden angerufen, da wusste der Kollege weder, dass die Dinger da sind, noch dass sie verliehen werden können übers we...
> Aber er checkt und meldet sich




Bitte an Patricia Wenke wenden.


----------



## danie-dani (19. Dezember 2013)

Also das Rot ist ja mal richtig fett...

Hätte ich ja am liebsten auch gern an meinem Slide 150 8.0


----------



## riGooo (19. Dezember 2013)

Ok, ich hab das jetzt mim Lars W. geklärt, alles bestens ich komm morgen mal bei euch vorbei 

Zum Rahmen: Yeah cool, tatsächlich ein Spectral EX  *Spaß* Sieht schick aus!


----------



## fone (19. Dezember 2013)

hammerhart! 

darf man fragen was das für eine rahmengröße ist bzw. wie sich diese strebe oberrohr/sattelrohr bei den rahmengrößen verändert?
danke.


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. Dezember 2013)

Scheint euch ja wirklich zu gefallen!!!!


----------



## radmodi (19. Dezember 2013)

Respekt Radon, der rote Rahmen sieht klasse aus! Wenn ihr das Teil spätestens im April liefern könnt, dann läuft das auch mit den Bestellungen, ansonsten kann das ganz schnell kippen... Danke schon mal im voraus!
PS.: Bitte mit schwarzem Lenker ausstatten, sieht edler aus als ein Roter! Dann wären alle größeren Anbauteile schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (19. Dezember 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ohne 1000 Worte!


wow. der ist rot!
X01 dann in grau/schwarz oder rot/schwarz?
wie schlagfest ist eigentlich so ein lackierter Carbon Rahmen? So wie ein lackierter Alurahmen?


----------



## surfpflock (19. Dezember 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ohne 1000 Worte!


 
Hallo Chris
Ein Tipp die Leitung und der Aulösehebel der RS Reverb links unter dem Lenker da wo normalerweise der Schalthebel für den Umwerfer ist und
und natürlich im Rahmen verlegt.
Gold schaut auch zu dm rot gut aus Ducati machts schon vor.


----------



## Vincy (19. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Felix_Abi14 (19. Dezember 2013)

man kann die Leitung für die reverb nicht durch den Rahmen verlegen, weil sie dann unter dem tretlager rauskommt und dann krumm nach oben verlaufen muss. daher kann man nur die Hinterrad bremse durch den Rahmen verlegen.


----------



## radmodi (19. Dezember 2013)

Yeap, zwei tolle Ideen! Das wäre der Knaller, und als eye catcher den golfarbenen Lenker, noch cooler als schwarz. (Siehe Spectral 9.0 EX) Damit surft ihr der Konkurrenz auf und davon, denn ihr habt den Carbon Rahmen und tolle Testergebnisse.


----------



## Felix_Abi14 (19. Dezember 2013)

und der Auslöser für die reverb geht nur rechts 

ach und bitte nicht noch zum schönen Rot noch Gold dazu, das wäre echt zu heftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (20. Dezember 2013)

Soo, ich war gestern dann mal im Laden! Und eins schonmal vorweg, alles war bestens! 
Es hat sich, wie schon des öfteren hier angesprochen zwar gezeigt, dass man solange nach einem MA suchen muss, der die Informationen kennt, die man haben möchte, aber hat man diesen gefunden, dann ist auch alles top!  Ich habe alle 3 Bikes gesehen, von dem 8.0er standen 2 in der Ausstellung, mit einem konnte ich fahren, testen, gucken alles wunderbar! Ein 10er wurde mir im Lager gezeigt und das Highlight: Ein 9.0 konnte ich, wie Chris das hier angeboten hat, übers WE zum testen mitnehmen! 
Wer objektiv meckern kann der muss auch objektiv loben können, also möchte ich mal ein Lob an den Herrn Wiegand und den Oli von Radon aussprechen für die freundliche und kompetente Hilfe im Store! Und natürlich auch an den Chris, alle versprechen wurden gehalten, sehr professionell! Montag bring ich das Bike zurück und dann wird eins bestellt! Wenn da auch noch alles glatt läuft gibts ne 1 mit Sternchen In diesem Sinne


----------



## Nezzar (20. Dezember 2013)

Die Bärentatzen. DIE BÄRENTATZEN!


----------



## Beaumont (20. Dezember 2013)

Wow, coole Aktion von Radon! So soll das sein!


----------



## yoger83 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ab wann wird das 8.0 SE erhältlich sein und was soll es Kosten? 
Überlege echt ob ich mir  anstatt das Slide 130 das Slide 160 650b kaufe.
Wir tourentauglich ist das Bike noch?


----------



## -Poldi- (20. Dezember 2013)

Waren das alles nur 18" oder kann man mit den größeren Rahmen auch schon früher rechnen???


----------



## riGooo (20. Dezember 2013)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Die Bärentatzen. DIE BÄRENTATZEN!


 
Hehe ja! Man muss das Rad ja mit normalen Schuhen testen können 

Was ich heute mal mache, wo ich das 9er in M zuhause hab, ich check mal das Gewicht. Montiert sind PF-Pedale.


----------



## xxluthorxx (20. Dezember 2013)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Ab wann wird das 8.0 SE erhältlich sein und was soll es Kosten?
> Überlege echt ob ich mir  anstatt das Slide 130 das Slide 160 650b kaufe.
> Wir tourentauglich ist das Bike noch?


Das SE soll laut Forenmitteilung bei 3299 liegen aber Liefertermin wird wohl April +/-


----------



## fone (20. Dezember 2013)

nochmal die frage: bisher gibts nur m-rahmen zu sehen, oder?
wie sieht das dreieck zwischen oberrohr und sattelrohr beim L aus? wird das merklich größer?
danke.


für die rot-gold-fans. die weihnachts-edition gibts erst nächstes jahr.


----------



## snake89e (20. Dezember 2013)

@fone Hier gibts ein Bild von Bodo seim Silde in 20". Ich finde da sieht man es recht gut. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69597.135779413133978&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## fone (20. Dezember 2013)

@snake89e 
danke schön!
ja wunderbar! sieht fast noch besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (20. Dezember 2013)

snake89e schrieb:


> @fone Hier gibts ein Bild von Bodo seim Silde in 20". Ich finde da sieht man es recht gut. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69597.135779413133978&type=1&relevant_count=1


 auch ne vernüftige Farbe!


----------



## LanceDD (20. Dezember 2013)

Wie groß ist der Bodo? Stütze hat er ja auch auf Anschlag. 
Ich werde wohl leider nicht zum Testen kommen, weil ich zu weit weg wohne. 
Muss wohl ins Blaue hinein bestellen - L oder XL bei 1,94m??? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## yoger83 (20. Dezember 2013)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> Das SE soll laut Forenmitteilung bei 3299 liegen aber Liefertermin wird wohl April +/-


APRIL...!?! Solange werde ich nicht warten können...da wirds wohl doch das Slide130....


----------



## xxluthorxx (20. Dezember 2013)

ich nehm xl bei 1.94 und 93 er sl


----------



## Vincy (20. Dezember 2013)

snake89e schrieb:


> @fone Hier gibts ein Bild von Bodo seim Silde in 20". Ich finde da sieht man es recht gut.


----------



## help (21. Dezember 2013)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Bodo? Stütze hat er ja auch auf Anschlag.
> Ich werde wohl leider nicht zum Testen kommen, weil ich zu weit weg wohne.
> Muss wohl ins Blaue hinein bestellen - L oder XL bei 1,94m???
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


lt. Radon: "Unser Chefdesigner Bodo Probst (selber über 1,90 m groß) hat lange an der Geometrie getüftelt."

Aber wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst, musst du ihn fragen...


----------



## LanceDD (21. Dezember 2013)

Tut zwar nix wirklich zur Sache, aber ich weiß gerade nicht, wem ich mich mitteilen soll. 
Ne Pike RCT3 Dual Position gibt's schon für unter 700€ und für die verbaute Fox Talas würde man doch sicherlich mindestens das Gleiche bekommen, oder? 
Dann hätte man Gewicht gespart und wohl auch so die bessere Gabel drin... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## riGooo (23. Dezember 2013)

Erste Erfahrungen mit dem Testslide:

Der gestrige Ausritt mit dem Bike war gut, es hat Spaß gemacht, fuhr sich agil und leicht. Das Fahrwerk war nicht optimal eingestellt, es war zu weich. Für den Wiegetritt musste ich alles auf Block stellen, damit die Gabel nicht zu sehr eintauchte. Die Größe M ist für mich optimal (1,84 SL 84,5). Die Lenkerbreite empfand ich als zu breit. Diesen werde ich auf jeden Fall kürzen.
Nach der Tour:
Putzzeit:
Der Lack auf den Bikes, habe ich heute festgestellt, ist schwer sauber zu kriegen! Ich bin ein paar mal mit dem Mikrofasertuch drüber (nass, trocken) und immer wieder blieb was zurück. Mit Einmaltüchern zu putzen kann man hier komplett vergessen da bleiben die Fasern auf dem "Lack" zurück. Das halte ich für einen großen Nachteil! Was sagt Radon dazu?
Was für ein Lack ist auf dem Roten Slide??

Ich habe mein Testrad in M gewogen mit Plattformedale wiegt mein 9.0er 13,3kg. (Angegeben ist ein S ja mit 12,4 ohne Pedale, von daher kommt das hin.)

Ein tolles Rad ja, die Lackierung sieht toll aus, sorgt aber für erhebliche Pflegeaufwände, ich hatte das Gefühl, ich kriege das Bike überhaupt nicht richtig sauber!! Das Fahrwerk von Fox ist gut, muss aber richtig eingestellt sein, damit es seinen Dienst auch richtig macht.


----------



## _mike_ (23. Dezember 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> .....die Lackierung sieht toll aus, sorgt aber für erhebliche Pflegeaufwände, ich hatte das Gefühl, ich kriege das Bike überhaupt nicht richtig sauber!!



Kleiner Tip: vor der ersten Aussfahrt und/oder nach jeder "großen Wäsche" den Rahmen schön mit Autopolitur, Bikeshine oder Silikonspray versiegeln - danach kannst du den meisten Dreck einfach mit dem weichen Besen runterfeudeln. Bei nicht glanzlackierten oder eloxierten Rahmen bleibt der Schmutz generell besser haften, aber mit Vorbehandlund gehts wesentlich leichter wieder runter. Muss man halt öfter mal wiederholen, aber das ist der Lohn für denjenigen der ein blitzblankes Fahrrad einem echten Mountainbike vorzieht *zwinker*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (23. Dezember 2013)

Genau Mike, dreckig muss die Karre sein ;-) 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## riGooo (23. Dezember 2013)

Das mit dem Silikonspray ist eine gute Idee. Gegen ein dreckiges Bike habe ich überhaupt nix. Nach dem ritt siehts immer aus wie sau, das ist mir Latte. Ich bin auch keiner, der immer jedes Ritzel nach der Tour schrubbt, also es soll nicht der falsche Eindruck entstehen, aber wenn ich mit nem nassen lappen übers Oberrohr gehe, soll es einfach und normal sauber sein. Und das tut es eben bei dieser Lackierung nicht, und das finde ich von Nachteil. Oder mal eben mit nem Einmaltuch abtrocken, war nie ein Problem, hier ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Dezember 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Die Kettenführung an der Slide XO1 Variante ist einfach als weitere Absicherung zu verstehen. Grundsätzlich sind die SRAM 1x11 Systeme ohne Kettenführung zu betreiben, allerdings möchte man an einem Carbon Enduro dann auch keinen Fall erleben, wo die Kette abspringt.
> 
> Im übrigen sind auch bei allen anderen Slide 160 Carbon Kettenführungen montiert.
> 
> RADON Team



Biste dir da sicher, dass alle anderen Slide Carbon auch ne Kefü haben?? Ein Herr Mattis Maus hat auf eine Mail von nem ital. User geantwortet, dass das 9.0 sicher keinen KeFü hat.


----------



## Phoenix121078 (28. Dezember 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ohne 1000 Worte!


Gibt es jetzt schon einen Termin, wann das Slide 8.0SE in rot erscheint? 

Ich habe mir am Freitag das Slide 8.0 Carbon 650B angeschaut und im Bike Store getestet.Das Bike ist super, nur an diesem matten Carbon Rahmen stört mich, das man den kaum sauber bekommt.Das hat man ganz deutlich gesehen, da das Testbike schon im Ausseneinsatz war.Mein jetziges Bike, hat einen Eloxierten Rahmen und der ist schon schwer zu reinigen.Auf so etwas kann ich gerne verzichten.Also wie sieht das bei dem roten Rahmen aus, ist der so lackiert, dass er schön glatt ist? 

Da habe ich lieber 200g mehr Gewicht wie das ich mich über so einen dreckigen Rahmen ärgern muss.


----------



## bartschipro (29. Dezember 2013)

Phoenix121078 schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt schon einen Termin, wann das Slide 8.0SE in rot erscheint?


Genau das wollte ich auch gerne wissen. Gibts da ein Update? Oder bleibt es bei Ende April?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Dezember 2013)

Entschuldige bitte, aber das Slide hat einen Carbonrahmen. Den kann man nicht eloxieren.

Oder meintest du das ProPain?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber das Slide hat einen Carbonrahmen. Den kann man nicht eloxieren.
> 
> Oder meintest du das ProPain?



Sorry, war der flasche Thread.


----------



## Phoenix121078 (29. Dezember 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber das Slide hat einen Carbonrahmen. Den kann man nicht eloxieren.
> 
> Oder meintest du das ProPain?



Nein zur Zeit fahre ich ein Cube AMS 125 mit Eloxalrahmen und dieser ist mir schon aufwendig genug zum Reinigen.

Wie oben beschrieben war ich am Freitag im Bike Store und habe das Slide 8.0 650B mir angeschaut und getestet im Store und da ist mir das sofort aufgefallen wie schmuddelig der matte Rahmen wirkt.
So etwas brauche ich nicht nochmal.

Hoffe konnte die Unklarheiten beseitigen.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (29. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich sollte ein Carbonrahmen überhaut keine zusätzliche Lackierung benötigen - auf das Zusatzgewicht kann ich gerne verzichten...


----------



## Phoenix121078 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hypermotard da gebe ich Dir Recht aber so wie ich das gesehen habe gefällt es mir nicht. Das Bike sieht einfach schmuddelig aus. Da ziehe ich den glatten Lack vor.Und so viel macht das am Gewicht sicher nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (29. Dezember 2013)

Is echt Mist... 
Da hat man ein dolles Bike gefunden, bei dem sowohl Preis, auch Leistung mehr als stimmen. 
Und dann so ne Sch... mit dem Lack. "Das is dor ni den ihrn Ernst." 

Hey @Radon-Bikes: ist da nicht noch etwas zu machen, bis das Gros der Bikes über den Teich geschippert kommt? Bitte bitte! 
Ein wahrscheinlich großartiges Bike hat doch auch ein tolles Rahmenfinish verdient, oder? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Phoenix121078 (29. Dezember 2013)

LanceDD das liegt nicht allein an Radon so wie ich das beurteilen kann.Alle Carbon Rahmen die nicht lackiert wurden sehen so aus wenn die mal artgerecht gehalten wurden. Werde mich die Tage mal bei anderen Herstellern umsehen. Nicht falsch verstehen ich habe nichts gegen Dreck am Bike aber wenn ich es dann reinige möchte ich nicht stundenlang putzen weil der Rahmen so rau ist. Das hatte ich bei meinem Cube zu genüge.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## riGooo (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das Problem habe ich ja auch schon so beschrieben. Die Reinigung dieses Rahmens wird noch ein echtes Problem werden für den Verkauf. Dieses Problem war für mich jetzt ein entscheidender Mitgrund, warum ich mich nicht das 10er sondern das "günstigste" 8er entscheiden werde. Ich will nicht so viel Geld ausgeben und dann sieht das Rad ab der ersten Tour aus als wärs 5 Jahre alt und versifft!
Irgendwas muss da passieren!


----------



## LanceDD (30. Dezember 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss da passieren!



Muss nicht, aber wenn es die Runde macht, könnte sich das für Radon durchaus negativ auswirken... 

Ich z. B. bin nun auch wieder am Überlegen, wer mein Geld bekommen wird! 


Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Phoenix121078 (30. Dezember 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem habe ich ja auch schon so beschrieben. Die Reinigung dieses Rahmens wird noch ein echtes Problem werden für den Verkauf. Dieses Problem war für mich jetzt ein entscheidender Mitgrund, warum ich mich nicht das 10er sondern das "günstigste" 8er entscheiden werde. Ich will nicht so viel Geld ausgeben und dann sieht das Rad ab der ersten Tour aus als wärs 5 Jahre alt und versifft!
> Irgendwas muss da passieren!



Aber das 8er hat doch den selben Rahmen,  der nicht so gut zu Reinigen ist.Oder meinst Du wenn das 8.0SE ?


----------



## rallleb (30. Dezember 2013)

Hier wird gemeckert weil man sein Rad nicht richtig sauber bekommt?
Typisch Deutsch. Also liebes Radon Team, da muß auf jedenfall was passieren, soo geht das net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix121078 (30. Dezember 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> Hier wird gemeckert weil man sein Rad nicht richtig sauber bekommt?
> Typisch Deutsch. Also liebes Radon Team, da muß auf jedenfall was passieren, soo geht das net!



Ja was nützen mir edle Parts, an einem Rahmen, der aussieht als wäre er 5 Jahre alt, weil er schlecht zu reinigen ist. In der Automobil Branche würde das niemand hinnehmen. Es bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen, was und warum er sich etwas kauft. Ich würde einen Rahmen in Carbon mit Lackierung der etwas mehr wiegt vorziehen.
Außerdem finde ich bei 3000€ kann man schon seine Meinung kundtun.


----------



## help (30. Dezember 2013)

Matte Carbonrahmen sind generell schlecht zu reinigen, auch bei anderen Herstelleren werden die nicht richtig sauber...


----------



## Beaumont (30. Dezember 2013)

wieder ein Grund um auf Carbon zu verzichten… die Dinger werden nicht sauber


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (30. Dezember 2013)

Leider habe ich den schwarzen Rahmen noch nicht live gesehen aber wenn ich mir Detailfotos davon ansehe, würde ich schon behaupten das der Lackiert ist - nur eben Schwarz-matt, deshalb haftet der Schmutz halt besser! Wenn mich das stören würde, ließe ich den Rahmen einfach nochmal mit Klarlack "duschen" und gut ist. Da mich aber nur das 8.0 SE interessiert finde ich die rote Farbe viel schlimmer, sieht zwar nett aus aber spätestens nach einer Saison ist man die Farbe wahrscheinlich leid, is


----------



## LanceDD (30. Dezember 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> Hier wird gemeckert weil man sein Rad nicht richtig sauber bekommt?
> Typisch Deutsch. Also liebes Radon Team, da muß auf jedenfall was passieren, soo geht das net!


Mein Bock wird zwar nur ganz selten gereinigt, aber ich möchte doch bitteschön zumindest die Möglichkeit dazu haben! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2013)

wenn man viel fließend wasser (gartenschlauch) und den entsprechenden reiniger dazu verwendet, wird JEDES fahrrad sauber. wer natürlich überall spart darf sich nicht wundern dass es nicht sauber wird.

mein tip: http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/spezialreiniger.html

damit kann man ALLES reinigen -> auto, motorrad und fahrrad, felgen, terassen, fenster usw. benutze ich seit über 15 jahren für alles, hab ne sprühflasche dazu und fülle es dann in diese um. ein kanister hält mehrere jahre.


----------



## LanceDD (30. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Tipp! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## cemetery (30. Dezember 2013)

Wie beim Haare waschen. Erst mal richtig einschäumen und dann passt das schon


----------



## _mike_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Zu geil 
Was nimmst du da für ein Mittel?
Wie verträglich ist das für Lack, Federelemente etc.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (30. Dezember 2013)

ValetPro -PH Neutral Snow Foam Shampoo. Kann entweder mit einer Schaumlanze und Hockdruckreiniger aufgebracht werden oder mit Schaumsprüher zum selber pumpen. Für so kleinere Reinigungsaktionen nehme ich immer den kleinen zum selbst pumpen (Gloria FM10) und ein kleines Gartensprühgerät mit Wasser zum abspülen.

Das Snow Foam kann auch mit anderen Shampoos kombiniert werden. Gelegentlich mische ich es auch mit Wash&Wax. Dann haftet der Dreck auch schlechter. Zur Verträglichkeit kann ich bis jetzt nichts negatives berichten. Nehme das Zeug seit vielen Jahren fürs Auto, Motorrad, Gartenutensilien...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Dezember 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> wenn man viel fließend wasser (gartenschlauch) und den entsprechenden reiniger dazu verwendet, wird JEDES fahrrad sauber. wer natürlich überall spart darf sich nicht wundern dass es nicht sauber wird.
> 
> mein tip: http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/spezialreiniger.html
> 
> damit kann man ALLES reinigen -> auto, motorrad und fahrrad, felgen, terassen, fenster usw. benutze ich seit über 15 jahren für alles, hab ne sprühflasche dazu und fülle es dann in diese um. ein kanister hält mehrere jahre.



Nehme ich auch. Prima Zeugs! Sowohl Mopped als auch Bike werden damit sauber!


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Nehme ich auch. Prima Zeugs! Sowohl Mopped als auch Bike werden damit sauber!


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wie beim Haare waschen. Erst mal richtig einschäumen und dann passt das schon




wo man aufpassen muß, ist das sparsame verwenden von wasser, das ist NICHT gut, weil man den sand bei zu wenig wasser mehr verreibt als entfernt und dann kleine kratzer in den lack macht.
daher empfehle ich die reinigung immer mit einen weichen pinsel und viel wasser und NICHT mit einem schwamm. in der struktur des schwammgewebe setzt sich der sand rein und reibt wie schmiergelpapier. man kann zwar mit dem pinsel nicht fest reiben, aber das soll man auch nicht, dafür gibt es ja den reiniger der das lösen des schmutzes übernimmt.


----------



## riGooo (30. Dezember 2013)

Bisher hats immer ein Gartenschlauch und ein weicher Besen getan. Leicht einweichen lassen und dann gut nass den Dreck runter putzen. Fertig!
Nicht irgendwelche Mittel, die eventl die Lager trocken legen etc. Andererseits, wenn die Mittel da nicht dran gehen kann mans ja mal versuchen.
Interessanter ist da noch der Vorschlag den Rahmen mit Klarlack zu überziehen. Alles abbauen, zum Lacker, Klarlack drüber und fertig. Wieder zusammenbauen und nicht mehr ärgern. Was kann da noch schief gehen?


----------



## Phoenix121078 (1. Januar 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> ValetPro -PH Neutral Snow Foam Shampoo. Kann entweder mit einer Schaumlanze und Hockdruckreiniger aufgebracht werden oder mit Schaumsprüher zum selber pumpen. Für so kleinere Reinigungsaktionen nehme ich immer den kleinen zum selbst pumpen (Gloria FM10) und ein kleines Gartensprühgerät mit Wasser zum abspülen.
> 
> Das Snow Foam kann auch mit anderen Shampoos kombiniert werden. Gelegentlich mische ich es auch mit Wash&Wax. Dann haftet der Dreck auch schlechter. Zur Verträglichkeit kann ich bis jetzt nichts negatives berichten. Nehme das Zeug seit vielen Jahren fürs Auto, Motorrad, Gartenutensilien...





cemetery schrieb:


> Wie beim Haare waschen. Erst mal richtig einschäumen und dann passt das schon



Danke cemetery für die Reinigungs Tipps und die genauen Angaben.

Erst einmal ein Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch, vor allem Gesundheit und das jeder sein Bike findet.

Zu dem Slide 8.0 SE konnte ich folgendes in Erfahrung bringen.








Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (1. Januar 2014)

Phoenix121078 schrieb:


> Danke cemetery für die Reinigungs Tipps und die genauen Angaben.
> Zu dem Slide 8.0 SE konnte ich folgendes in Erfahrung bringen.


Die kopletten Specs wurden von Radon hier weiter oben schon geposted. Allerdings wäre interessant, wann die räder kommen sollen! Bleibt es bei Ende April?


----------



## Phoenix121078 (1. Januar 2014)

Danke bartschipro für die Infos habe ich dann auch gefunden auf in #198 und #207.

Für den Preis müsste ich auch nicht lange überlegen ob ich das 8.0SE nehme.


----------



## mssc (2. Januar 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Erste Erfahrungen mit dem Testslide:
> 
> Der gestrige Ausritt mit dem Bike war gut, es hat Spaß gemacht, fuhr sich agil und leicht. Das Fahrwerk war nicht optimal eingestellt, es war zu weich. Für den Wiegetritt musste ich alles auf Block stellen, damit die Gabel nicht zu sehr eintauchte. Die Größe M ist für mich optimal (1,84 SL 84,5). Die Lenkerbreite empfand ich als zu breit. Diesen werde ich auf jeden Fall kürzen.
> Nach der Tour:
> ...



Wie weit musstest du die Sattelstütze eigentlich ausziehen? War da noch Luft, oder warst du schon bei der Mindesteinstecktiefe, sieht so weit draußen aus... 
Die Stütze war auf dem Foto aber auch nicht ganz ausgefahren, oder?


----------



## RobG301 (2. Januar 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


>



Wunderschönes Candy-Rot! Sah schon am Canyon Spectral 9.0 EX toll aus!


----------



## riGooo (2. Januar 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Wie weit musstest du die Sattelstütze eigentlich ausziehen? War da noch Luft, oder warst du schon bei der Mindesteinstecktiefe, sieht so weit draußen aus...
> Die Stütze war auf dem Foto aber auch nicht ganz ausgefahren, oder?


 
Nene, die Stütze musste ich nur deswegen soweit ausziehen, weil die Leitung unten von der Stealth zu lang war! Ich denke das Bike war für ne 1,95m Person zusammengebaut... Wenn ich die Stütze nicht so weit rausgezogen hätte, hätte unten die Leitung immer an der Kurbel vorbeigeschliffen. Für meine Größe bei dem Bike (M) muss die Stütze vllt 2 bis 3 cm rausgezogen werden, mehr nicht. Klar kommt noch auf die indiv. Schrittlänge an aber als Richtwert dürfte das passen.


----------



## Aalex (2. Januar 2014)

Was hier für "Probleme" diskutiert werden, unglaublich.

Das isn matter Carbonrahmen, weil das eben deutlich leichter ist als nochmal aufwändig lackiert. Da steht in der bikebravo was von 1xxx Gramm für den Rahmen und alle sind außer Rand und Band. lackiert ist die Kiste dann mal eben 200-250 Gramm schwerer lockt niemandem mehr hinterm Ofen hervor, weil die dann nichts mehr leichter ist, als ein anderer Rahmen.

Und matt kriegt man doch gut sauber. Feines Tuch und Waschbenzin und gut

und jetzt fangt bitte nicht damit an mir  einen von carbon kann man nicht und darf man nicht mit sowas reinigen zu erzählen...

keramiklager und titanschrauben sind ein segen. Kärcher featuring schmutzfrse und der hobel ist in nullkommanichts sauber


----------



## riGooo (2. Januar 2014)

Was mich noch interessieren würde, sind die Parts die verbaut werden eigentlich grundsätzlich auch die Parts aus dem neuen Jahr? Sprich an den 2014er Bikes sind auch NUR 2014er Parts oder kann es auch hin und wieder sein, dass ein 2013er Schaltwerk verbaut wird etc?


----------



## RobG301 (2. Januar 2014)

Kommt das SE denn jetzt mit Pike und X01 Schaltung? Hab leider auf der Radon Website nichts dazu gefunden!

Sonst wäre es von der Spec ja dem Canyon Spectral 9.0 EX sehr ähnlich (von der Farbe auch), nur dass es es halt in ordentlichen Größen und mit mehr Federweg am Heck gibt!


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2014)

bei candy rot kommen die nächsten problemkinder hier im forum und beschweren sich über lackplatzer  mal schauen wann sich der erste meldet


----------



## help (2. Januar 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Kommt das SE denn jetzt mit Pike und X01 Schaltung? Hab leider auf der Radon Website nichts dazu gefunden!
> 
> Sonst wäre es von der Spec ja dem Canyon Spectral 9.0 EX sehr ähnlich (von der Farbe auch), nur dass es es halt in ordentlichen Größen und mit mehr Federweg am Heck gibt!





Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Zum Sondermodell Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE: dieses Modell ist ein nachgeschobenes Sondermodell, welches auch etwas später erhältlich sein wird, auf jeden Fall nicht vor Anfang April.
> Es wird sich optisch wie von der Ausstattung her von den Serienmodellen abheben, bei der Optik wird es noch zwei oder drei Wochen dauern, bis wir euch etwas präsentieren können, lasst euch überraschen...die Ausstattung ist wie folgt:
> - Rock Shox Pike RC 2Position
> - Rock Shox Monarch RT3
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxluthorxx (2. Januar 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Kommt das SE denn jetzt mit Pike und X01 Schaltung? Hab leider auf der Radon Website nichts dazu gefunden!
> 
> Sonst wäre es von der Spec ja dem Canyon Spectral 9.0 EX sehr ähnlich (von der Farbe auch), nur dass es es halt in ordentlichen Größen und mit mehr Federweg am Heck gibt!


is schon x ma beantwortet inzwischen


----------



## RobG301 (3. Januar 2014)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> is schon x ma beantwortet inzwischen



Ja sorry, habs gefunden!

Liest sich ja sehr gut! Bin gespannt ob man ohne Weiteres eins kriegt oder ob die bei der "limitierten Auflage" blitzschnell weg sind! Werd erstmal die Größe testen nachdem das mit dem Testival nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## RobG301 (3. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> bei candy rot kommen die nächsten problemkinder hier im forum und beschweren sich über lackplatzer  mal schauen wann sich der erste meldet



Ja wird ja ein "dünner Lack" sein um das Gewicht niedrig zu halten 

Nein mal im Erst: Kannst nie alle glücklich machen!

Aber immerhin gibts nen 22'' Rahmen und endlich ne 1x11 Schaltung fürs Slide 160 mit dem SE Modell! Das doch schonmal was!


----------



## -Poldi- (7. Januar 2014)

Grüßt euch, mal ne Frage, weiß jemand ob der Termin ab KW 11 fest ist für die anderen Größen oder es vielleicht sogar noch ein wenig früher wird??? 

Grüße
Poldi


----------



## fone (7. Januar 2014)

ich würde einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass es keine früheren lieferungen geben wird. am besten noch gut zusätzlichen puffer einkalkulieren.
damit erspart man sich viel gejammer im forum.


----------



## -Poldi- (7. Januar 2014)

Schon klar, hätte ja sein können, weil die 18er ja auch auf kW 2 aversiert waren und lt Forum die ersten vor Weihnachten raus gingen.


----------



## fone (7. Januar 2014)

dann freuen. aber nicht damit planen.

gibt ja immer wieder posts nach dem motto: "liefertermin für neues bike KW10, deswegen hab ich ab anfang KW 11 einen 4-wöchigen bikeurlaub mit dem neuen bike in australien gebucht. jetzt kommt das rad nicht rechtzeitig. Versender XYZ ist voll schlecht!!!1elf"


----------



## filiale (7. Januar 2014)

fone schrieb:


> dann freuen. aber nicht damit planen.
> 
> gibt ja immer wieder posts nach dem motto: "liefertermin für neues bike KW10, deswegen hab ich ab anfang KW 11 einen 4-wöchigen bikeurlaub mit dem neuen bike in australien gebucht. jetzt kommt das rad nicht rechtzeitig. Versender XYZ ist voll schlecht!!!1elf"



das trifft den punkt


----------



## riGooo (7. Januar 2014)

Gibt's den Bashguard eigentlich nur bei der x9 Kurbel sprich beim 8er oder auch beim 10er mit x0 Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (7. Januar 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Gibt's den Bashguard eigentlich nur bei der x9 Kurbel sprich beim 8er oder auch beim 10er mit x0 Kurbel?


weiter oben wurde mal verkündet das es eine Bashguard bei allen Modellen geben soll...


----------



## riGooo (8. Januar 2014)

...das war die Kettenführung


----------



## RobG301 (8. Januar 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> ...das war die Kettenführung



Ja da reicht ja auch schon wenns ne C-Guide ist und nichts großartig Aufwendigeres!


----------



## bartschipro (8. Januar 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> ...das war die Kettenführung


 sorry :-(


----------



## ron101 (8. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das 8 SE wiegen wird? 
Und ab wann es bestellbar sein wird im Shop?
Cheers
ron


----------



## Robby2107 (9. Januar 2014)

Da ist es, und wie findet ihr es? Das Slide 650B Carbon Sondermodell 8.0 SE XO1 3299,- in limitierter Auflage.

Für alle ohne FB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (9. Januar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das 8 SE wiegen wird?
> Und ab wann es bestellbar sein wird im Shop?
> Cheers
> ron



Das abgebildete 8.0 SE wiegt in 18" ohne Pedale 12.7 Kg - zur Info.


----------



## fub (9. Januar 2014)

Sehr sehr geil! Sehe ich das richtig, dass ein blauer Lenker montiert ist?


----------



## LanceDD (9. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das abgebildete 8.0 SE wiegt in 18" ohne Pedale 12.7 Kg - zur Info.


Hi Chris, 
wieso is es denn "so schwer"? Müsste es nicht weniger wiegen als die anderen aus der Serie? 
1fach Antrieb, Pike... 

Aber optisch is das Teil der Knaller. Wahrscheinlich wiegt auch der Lack bissl mehr... 

Habt ihr vergessen die Kettenführung zu montieren, oder ist keine vorgesehen? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## RobG301 (9. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das abgebildete 8.0 SE wiegt in 18" ohne Pedale 12.7 Kg - zur Info.



Sieht toll aus! Mein Lob an euch!

Da hat der Bodo wieder mal ganze Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

@fub: der montierte Lenker ist schwarz
@ LanceDD: der Chef hat sich vertippt, es wiegt so wie abgebildet 12,1 kg
Die Kettenführung ist auf dem Foto nicht drauf, in der Serie wird eine MRP verbaut sein.

RADON Team


----------



## fub (9. Januar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und 12,1 kg klingen doch ziemlich nett!


----------



## riGooo (9. Januar 2014)

Sehr schick Radon


----------



## LanceDD (9. Januar 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @fub: der montierte Lenker ist schwarz
> @ LanceDD: der Chef hat sich vertippt, es wiegt so wie abgebildet 12,1 kg
> Die Kettenführung ist auf dem Foto nicht drauf, in der Serie wird eine MRP verbaut sein.
> 
> RADON Team


Starke Kommunikation! Danke für die Infos! 
Aber einfacher wird die Wahl deshalb auch nicht O 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## fone (9. Januar 2014)

verdammt. eigentlich möchte ich ja bei einem carbon-rahmen schon, dass ich das carbon auch anfassen kann, aber, verdammt, sieht schon gut aus, trotz des "selbstgemalten" fotos. 
12,7kg oder 12,1kg? ändert das mal im post und auch auf fb.


----------



## ron101 (9. Januar 2014)

Gilt die 12.1 kg für 16" oder 18" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

Die 12,1 kg gelten für das fotografierte Modell in 18".


----------



## LanceDD (9. Januar 2014)

Es ist bestimmt schon öfter gefragt worden...
Dennoch - ist es möglich gewisse Komponenten im Store mit Verrechnung tauschen zu lassen, wenn man das Bike dort kauft? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## radmodi (9. Januar 2014)

Servus Radon,
ein schönes bike! Für mich wäre es perfekt, wenn es den aktuellen Monarch Plus Dämpfer und die aktuelle RCT3 Dual. Pos. Gabel hätte.
Das wäre einem 2014er 8.0 Sondermodell würdig gewesen. Leider kann bei der Serie nichts getauscht werden, auch nicht gegen Aufpreis. Extrem schade!!! (Macht da mal was, bitte!) 
Gutes kann man auch noch besser machen. Und nichts für ungut, dass ist nur meine persönliche Meinung/Wunsch.


----------



## fub (9. Januar 2014)

@radmodi wenn der Hinterbau mit dem Monarch gut funktioniert, wieso den Plus verbauen?Mit dem Fox Float scheint es ja keine Probleme zu geben. Finde solche Aussagen ohne vorherige Probefahrt recht kurzsichtig. Und ob man die Spielerei von der T3 Funktion an der Pike braucht sei jedem selbst überlassen. Kann man ja nachrüsten wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Gerade wenn man sich den Preis ansieht finde ich die Ausstattung auch für einen Versender absolut top!


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. Januar 2014)

fone schrieb:


> verdammt. eigentlich möchte ich ja bei einem carbon-rahmen schon, dass ich das carbon auch anfassen kann, aber, verdammt, sieht schon gut aus, trotz des "selbstgemalten" fotos.
> 12,7kg oder 12,1kg? ändert das mal im post und auch auf fb.



Gemacht. Rahmen wiegt nebenbei 1895gr in 16" inkl. Wippe ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

@LanceDD: im Megastore in Bonn ist es immer möglich, einzelne Komponenten tauschen zu lassen
@radmodi: die Kinematik funktioniert tadellos mit dem "Standard" Monarch Dämpfer, das Bike "braucht" den Monarch Plus nicht - Probefahren!

RADON Team


----------



## fone (9. Januar 2014)

top


----------



## RobG301 (9. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Starke Kommunikation! Danke für die Infos!
> Aber einfacher wird die Wahl deshalb auch nicht O
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet



Wieso? Für den Preis gibt es nicht wirklich was Vergleichbares!


----------



## radmodi (9. Januar 2014)

@Radon-Bikes : Danke für eure Meinungen und Antworten. Komme aus München und bis Bonn ist es weit..., gibts da gar keine Möglichkeit, wenn man trotzdem Komponenten tauschen oder aufrüsten lassen möchte? Kann ja jeder machen, wie er möchte, auch wenn alles Bestens funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (9. Januar 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wieso? Für den Preis gibt es nicht wirklich was Vergleichbares!


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, aber mit dem 8.0SE sind es nun 4 Modelle zur Auswahl... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## ron101 (9. Januar 2014)

Weiss man schon ab wann die im Shop bestellbar sind?


----------



## geq (9. Januar 2014)

Also zum lustigen Teiletausch, hieße das man könnte quasi dem normalen 8.0 auch ne x01 gruppe und den ex 1501 lrs verpassen?
Und wie verhält sich das ganze preislich dann, kommt man dann auch den gleichen preis wie bei dem 8.0Se?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

@geq: das ist dann genau das Problem: Komplettumbauten machen natürlich wenig Sinn, das wäre preislich für den Endverbraucher und organisatorisch für uns eher uninteressant. Hintergrund ist, dass wir im Ladenlokal ein riesiges Lager an OEM Teilen vorhalten müssten, um auf jeden Wunsch reagieren zu können. Und wie oben schon angerissen schlagen sich Umbauten und Lagerhaltung dann auch im Preis nieder

RADON Team


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. Januar 2014)

Mal eine witzige Mail erhalten.
Wer ist denn nun der Schöpfer vom Slide Carbon 650B?
Interessante Fragestellung an die Gehaltsabteilung. 

Datum: 2014-01-09 13:10:07

Company:
Surname: Cases Sanchez
First name: Jesus
Street:
House number:
Postal code: 305xxx
Town: Murcia
Telephone: xxxx71038
e-mail: xxx[email protected]
Message: Hello, my name is Jesus, I'm from Spain and I wanted to send this message
and ask if you could please show this message to Bodo Probst please. Just wanted
to say that depues search and compare hundreds of bicycles, only one has been able
to leave me as impressed as I am now since I saw her, I speak specifically of
radon Slide 650B 160 9.0 Carbon. This bike is amazing, it's the best bike in all
the quality of the relationship market! It has nothing to envy to the bikes that
are supposed to be superior and has prices up € 7000-8000. In addition it also has
an incredible aesthetic, is elegant and is careful to detail, *it is a work of God*,
no doubt. And that's all, just wanted to say what I thought about his bike, IS THE
BEST!, Nobody could have done better! A greeting.Attentively Jesus Cases Sanchez
Murcia-Spain.Thanks


----------



## Felix_Abi14 (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebes Radon Team,

also zum Slide 160 8.0 SE kann ich nur sagen, dass ist das coolste Bike, dass ich je gesehen hab!!!!!!! (will ich mir unbedingt kaufen  )

Was man an der Stelle mal betonen sollte: Ihr seit, glaube ich, der einzige Bike-Hersteller, der an einem Bike mit XO1 Schaltung auch die normale *Carbon Kurbel *montiert hat. (ich finde das einfach nur KLASSE!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Noch ne Frage:
Ab wann kann man das Bike vorbestellen??? Und dann ganz normal bei Bike-Discount???

Gruß, Felix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (9. Januar 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @geq: das ist dann genau das Problem: Komplettumbauten machen natürlich wenig Sinn, das wäre preislich für den Endverbraucher und organisatorisch für uns eher uninteressant. Hintergrund ist, dass wir im Ladenlokal ein riesiges Lager an OEM Teilen vorhalten müssten, um auf jeden Wunsch reagieren zu können. Und wie oben schon angerissen schlagen sich Umbauten und Lagerhaltung dann auch im Preis nieder
> 
> RADON Team



Angenommen man bezahlt das Updateteil, welches man dran haben möchte ganz normal, nimmt dann das "alte" mit und verkauft es privat, wie regelt ihr das dann preislich mit dem Umbau, sprich nur die Umbaukosten? Kommt ihr uns entgegen bzw was kostet der Umbau? zb Bremsentausch x9 gg x0.


----------



## ron101 (9. Januar 2014)

Ab wann wird das schmucke Stück bestellbar sein im Bike-Discount Shop?
Würde es nur ungerne Skiferien halber verpassen zum bestellen.
Cheers
ron


----------



## RobG301 (10. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, aber mit dem 8.0SE sind es nun 4 Modelle zur Auswahl...
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet



Ja gut wohl wahr! Und das ist auch finde ich für das was es sein soll, ein Enduro, die sinnvollste Spec!


----------



## bartschipro (10. Januar 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja gut wohl wahr! Und das ist auch finde ich für das was es sein soll, ein Enduro, die sinnvollste Spec!


 Ich finde das 8.0 auch echt noch super ausgestattet, auch passend für ein Enduro. Allerdings sind die Laufräder mit einer Maulweite von etwa 19mm komplett fehl am Platz, finde ich. Das war ein Fehlgriff, vor allem wenn man schaut, das selbst DT Swiss auf der Homepage diese Laufräder nur als sehr mässig tauglich für Enduro einordnet... Sehr schade. Sonst aber top, das 8.0 sowie auch das 8.0 SE!


----------



## _mike_ (10. Januar 2014)

Das Slide 160 650B wird nicht als Enduro angepriesen. Zitat von der Website: "


bartschipro schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die Laufräder mit einer Maulweite von etwa 19mm komplett fehl am Platz, finde ich.



Das Slide 650B wird zwar nur als All Mountain und nicht als Enduro beworben, aber ich geb dir recht das die Maulweite für 2,4er Reifen viel zu schmal ist. Ist am Slide 150 E1 leider auch so, und daher das erste was ich getauscht habe....
Dieser Umstand wurde mir von DT Swiss damit erklärt das die Teile & Einkaufsgrößen schon bis zu 1,5 Jahre vor dem Verkauf mit den Komponentenherstellern verhandelt werden, und damals (also mitte 2012) hätte es noch nicht so einen Trend um breite Felgen gegeben.....

Anyway, micht hats nicht vom Kaufen abgehalten und ich verkauf den verbauten RS und gönn mir was indivudellers dafür.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Januar 2014)

Das 8.0 SE wird in ca. 14 Tagen bestellbar sein, gebaut wird es in KW 17, verfügbar dann ungefähr eine Woche später.
@riGooo: bei Umbauten werden wir einen fairen Weg finden, die Umbaukosten richten sich natürlich nach dem Aufwand, aber auch da sind wir bei einem Bikekauf recht kulant


----------



## bartschipro (10. Januar 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> bei Umbauten werden wir einen fairen Weg finden, die Umbaukosten richten sich natürlich nach dem Aufwand, aber auch da sind wir bei einem Bikekauf recht kulant


 Wie muss ich das absprechen, mit dem Shop oder dem online-shop? Ich würde gerne die Laufräder am 8.0 bei euch lassen und mir die vom 8.0 SE anbauen lassen. Mit wem genau muss ich da sprechen? Beim Online-shop wurde mir gesagt das ginge nicht, keine Chance...


----------



## riGooo (10. Januar 2014)

Du kannst die LR auch nicht da lassen! Die musste privat verkaufen. Du musst den Artikel dort kaufen oder mitbringen und die bauen es dir um!

Und nur im Store in Bonn, bei BD brauchst du nicht anrufen.

Am besten hin fahren oder dir hier einen Namen nennen lassen mit dem du das in Bonn klären kannst, das ist der einfachste und meiner Meinung nach einzige Weg 

ABER: Der funktioniert! Radon ist wirklich sehr kulant, aber es kommt immer auf die Person an mit der du das klärst!


----------



## ron101 (10. Januar 2014)

Habe irgend wie nirgens Angaben darüber gefunden ob die Slide 650B Tubless oder mit Schlauch kommen.
Hat da jemand ne Ahnung?
Cheers
ron


----------



## geq (10. Januar 2014)

Hmm so gas versteh ichs ncoh nicht....
Wenn ich jetzt zum beispiel gern den ex1501 hötte statt dem M1700, muss ich den Lrs dann zusätzlich kaufen und den anderen privat verkaufen?
Oder ich lass den "alten" da und der wird gegen den neuen verrechnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (10. Januar 2014)

Genau das habe ich doch geschrieben 
Ja genau so ist es, kaufen und den anderen mitnehmen und privat verticken. (Hintergund: OEM Artikel da können die dir auch wenn sie wollten keinen vernünftigen Preis machen)


----------



## fub (10. Januar 2014)

Normalerweise kommen die Räder auch wenn Reifen und Felgen Tubeless fähig sind immer mit Schlauch.
Wird wohl an dem Montageaufwand für Tubeless liegen und daran, dass es ja auch mal sein kann, dass so ein Rad ein halbes Jahr im Lager liegt und dann eh die Milch wieder getauscht werden sollte.


----------



## LanceDD (10. Januar 2014)

Wichtig wäre zu wissen, ob die Felge schon komplett dicht ist und man nur noch das (hoffentlich beiliegende) Tubeless - Ventil montieren muss?! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## ron101 (10. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Info.
Wenn man eben bei DT Swiss nachschaut sind die Felgen standard mässig bereits mit Tubeless Ventil und dichtendem Felgenband ausgerüstet. Aber klar für die Bike Hersteller wird das natürlich OEM Mässig geliefert, so wie die das haben wollen.
Cheers
ron


----------



## geq (10. Januar 2014)

Wie sehen denn die Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen bzgl. der Größe aus?
Ich weiß gibt ja nur M bisher und ein bis zwei haben sich ja bereits geäußert...
Habe bei 1,83m ne schrittlänge von 84 cm.
Von der Schrittlänge wäre M wohl eher passend aber was Reach und Radstand angeht ist da eher L meine Liga, da langer Oberkörper und bergaborientierter Heizer.
Denke Problem bei L dürfte wohl die Reverb bei meiner Schrittlänge sein....


----------



## RobG301 (10. Januar 2014)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Das Slide 160 650B wird nicht als Enduro angepriesen. Zitat von der Website: "
> 
> 
> Das Slide 650B wird zwar nur als All Mountain und nicht als Enduro beworben, aber ich geb dir recht das die Maulweite für 2,4er Reifen viel zu schmal ist. Ist am Slide 150 E1 leider auch so, und daher das erste was ich getauscht habe....
> ...



Ja ZTR Flow EX Laufräder zum Beispiel!


----------



## Felix_Abi14 (10. Januar 2014)

wie hoch wird denn die Auflage des 8.0 SE sein??


----------



## radmodi (11. Januar 2014)

So ne kleine begrenzte Auflage wäre schon interessant. Macht das bike vielleicht etwas Wertstabiler als andere! Vielleicht noch mit einer kleinen laufenden Seriennummer, 1 von...


----------



## riGooo (11. Januar 2014)

....von 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (11. Januar 2014)

Weiss jemand ob man bei einem 9.0 beim Umbau auf XX1 das Innenlager wechseln muss?
Da ist ja ein Shimano SM-BB71 verbaut, ich glaube da passt die XX1 Kurbel nicht, oder?

Grüße


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Januar 2014)

Ja, stimmt. Musst ein SRAM Lager einpressen.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ron101 (12. Januar 2014)

Toll wäre es, wenn man die SE Kiste z.B. 1 Wochelang bestellen kann, und anschliessend werden die bestellten Räder produziert.
Cheers
ron


----------



## LanceDD (12. Januar 2014)

"Ich plane zwar keine Rennen zu fahren, aber grundsätzlich scheinen wir ähnliche Anforderungen an unsere neuen Bikes zu haben. Aber mal ne dumme Frage, wieso kommt für Dich die X01 nicht in Frage? wo ist da der entscheidende Nachteil? Bin sowas noch nie gefahren und kann mir das nicht vorstellen, wie sich das beim Fahren äussert, wenn man nur noch ein KB vorne hat? Kannst auch gern im Slide-Thread antworten..."

Ich bin zwar noch keine Einfach - Garnitur gefahren, aber die Bandbreite wird mir nicht reichen. Bergauf zu hart und moderat bergab zu schnell am Limit. Und dann denke ich, dass mir die größeren Sprünge zwischen den Gängen nicht liegen werden. Damit wirds schwer, ne gleichmäßige Trittfrequenz zu fahren. 

Aber alles spekulativ, weil ich es noch nicht gefahren bin! 


Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Flkz1983 (12. Januar 2014)

hmm.. hab mir dazu grad n bisschen was durchgelesen. Und ja ich sehs schon auch so, dass ich - wie es der Bodo ja so schön sagt - ein Bike suche, dass sowohl AM als auch Enduro-tauglich ist... und deshalb will ich da wohl schon auch ne 2-Fach-Garnitur dran haben. Mir machts eben nur bisschen sorgen, dass Radon mit Carbon ja nicht viel Erfahrung hat bisher. Ich selbst aber auch nicht  Wie siehts da denn so aus? Wenn man sich z.B. mal auf nem Kiesweg bei normaler Geschwindigkeit auf die Fresse legt, muss ich dann gleich Angst haben, dass der Rahmen was abbekommen haben könnte und den dann sofort einschicken? Irgendwie schade, dass es keine 650b Variante vom Slide 160 in Alu gibt. Und sauber bekommt man den Rahmen auch nich  Ich weiß, alles nur noch Meckern auf hohem Niveau, aber man gibt ja schon bisschen was aus  Also im Moment hat das Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 echt mein Herz erobert... geiles Teil! Danke nochmal für den Tipp!


----------



## riGooo (12. Januar 2014)

Tja so ist das mit unbehandeltem Carbon. Ich würde fahren, fahren fahren. Und wenn ich mich wirklich mal gut hinlege seh ich mir den Rahmen an. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, der hat ordentlich was abbekommen lass ich ihn Röntgen, wenn nicht, dann fahr ich eben weiter. Ich denke man sollte sich auch nicht zu viele Sorgen machen. Oder eben kein carbon im Endurobereich kaufen. Wenn er wirklich mal am Arsch ist, gibt's bei Radon günstigeren Ersatz, dann muss halt nen neuer Rahmen her..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flkz1983 (12. Januar 2014)

hmm ja 700€ warens wenn ich mich nicht irre? hmmm ich muss noch über alles ein paar Nächte schlafen, alu? carbon? 650b? 26"? 150mm? 160mm? ...aber im Moment siehts so aus, als macht Radon bei mir das Rennen fürs nächste Bike. Hätt ich ja nie gedacht, als ich mit den Recherchen begonnen hab. Da fand ich Radon noch bäh  nix für ungut! Hätte Canyon das Spectral mit der Pike ausgestattet würds evtl. wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Januar 2014)

Ein Carbon Rahmen hält mehr aus als ein Alu Rahmen, wenn er gut gemacht ist. Nur blöd, dass man manche Beschädigungen nicht von außen erkennen kann.


----------



## Flkz1983 (12. Januar 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ein Carbon Rahmen hält mehr aus als ein Alu Rahmen, wenn er gut gemacht ist. Nur blöd, dass man manche Beschädigungen nicht von außen erkennen kann.



ja wie, was heisst da mehr? wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss? gibts dazu irgendwo gute Berichte/Studien? Kenne mich leider gar nicht aus mit Carbon-Rahmen.


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Januar 2014)

Hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht.

Hab das 8.0 seit ein paar Tagen und hab es heute einmal ausgiebig ausgeführt.

Mein erster Eindruck ist sehr positiv. Die Karre ist sehr leicht für ein Enduro. Mein bisheriges Enduro ist fett aufgebaut und wiegt gut 2Kg mehr.

Die Pike ist wirklich gut. Bin zwar noch am Setup am fummeln, aber die Gabel spricht sensibel an, rauscht aber nie durch.
Wirklich empfehlenswert. 
Die Geo ist leicht endurolastig. Für alles außer natürlich Park gut geeignet.


----------



## Flkz1983 (12. Januar 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht.
> 
> Hab das 8.0 seit ein paar Tagen und hab es heute einmal ausgiebig ausgeführt.
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an, dass Du wie alle hier irgendwann auch 26" gefahren bist.
Wie ist der Unterschied nun mit den 27,5"? Gibt's spürbare Vorteile? Bin mal ein 29er kurz probegefahren und war schon angetan vom besseren Abrollverhalten. Wenn aber bei 26 vs 27,5 Zoll kein wirklich spürbarer Unterschied zu erkennen ist, bleibt vielleicht das Slide 150 eine Option für mich.


----------



## geq (12. Januar 2014)

Wie groß bist du mit welcher Schrittlänge?
Hast du es mal gewogen?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. Januar 2014)

@ Flkz1983: Schau mal weiter vorn, da hatte ich etwas über das Abrollverhalten des Slide 160 im Vergleich zum Slide 150 und 29 nach ausgiebiger Probefahrt beim Testival geschrieben.


----------



## Juppidoo (12. Januar 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass Du wie alle hier irgendwann auch 26" gefahren bist.
> Wie ist der Unterschied nun mit den 27,5"? Gibt's spürbare Vorteile? Bin mal ein 29er kurz probegefahren und war schon angetan vom besseren Abrollverhalten. Wenn aber bei 26 vs 27,5 Zoll kein wirklich spürbarer Unterschied zu erkennen ist, bleibt vielleicht das Slide 150 eine Option für mich.




Ich bin 178 cm bei einer SL von ca 84 cm.
Ich fahre von Enduro bis Park. Wenn mal Touren, dann auch technisch. Daher, und auf Grund meiner Größe möchte ich keinen 29.
27,5 Zoll ist für meinen Geschmack gut, rollt bergauf und bergab denke ich etwas besser als 26.
Für Freeride und Park nehme ich natürlich 26 Zoll.


Aber das soll jeder für sich entscheiden.

Das universeller Bike gibt es Gott sei Dank nicht

Ach ja, Gewicht 13,1 Kg mit Pedalen und Schläuchen.


----------



## geq (12. Januar 2014)

cool danke, wieviel hast du die reverb herausgezogen?


----------



## Juppidoo (13. Januar 2014)

ca 5 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (13. Januar 2014)

Hm wow echt 5cm bei 84SL und M Rahmengröße?
War da eine 150mm Stütze oder 125 verbaut. Hätte mir jetzt mit 87SL auch mal das M bestellt, weil ich vorher auch schon M gefahren bin und das von der Geo immer recht gut gepasst hat.
Da musste ich bei einer 125mm Stütze die Reverb max 5cm rausziehen.


----------



## bartschipro (13. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch keine Einfach - Garnitur gefahren, aber die Bandbreite wird mir nicht reichen. Bergauf zu hart und moderat bergab zu schnell am Limit. Und dann denke ich, dass mir die größeren Sprünge zwischen den Gängen nicht liegen werden. Damit wirds schwer, ne gleichmäßige Trittfrequenz zu fahren.
> Aber alles spekulativ, weil ich es noch nicht gefahren bin!


Wers genau wissen will:
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=32&...26,30,34&GT2=DERS&UF2=2160&TF=90&UF=2240&SL=2
Mit nem 28er Blatt kommt man auf eine tyische Untersetzung und mit einem 32 bis 34er Blatt auf eine typische Übersetzung einer 2-fach Schaltung. Die Sprünge der Gänge sind sehr ähnlich. Fahren brauch man das nicht, vielleicht mal bei der aktuellen Schaltung darauf achten, welche Gänge man maximal/minimal gerne hätte und oft benutzt. Danach im Ritzelrechner vergleichen.Geiles anschauliches Tool. Geschwindigkeit anzeigen lassen und die korrekten Umfänge der Laufräder eingeben.
Viel Spass beim spielen!


----------



## RobG301 (14. Januar 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Ich bin 178 cm bei einer SL von ca 84 cm.
> Ich fahre von Enduro bis Park. Wenn mal Touren, dann auch technisch. Daher, und auf Grund meiner Größe möchte ich keinen 29.
> 27,5 Zoll ist für meinen Geschmack gut, rollt bergauf und bergab denke ich etwas besser als 26.
> Für Freeride und Park nehme ich natürlich 26 Zoll.
> ...



Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wäre ja auch der Untergang der Evolution des MTB, weil dann gäbe es ja nichts mehr zu verbessern...

Fahre zurzeit nen 26'' Enduro und ein 26'' CC Hardtail und würde schon wisssen, wie sich ein 650B im Alltag macht, weil denke gerade bei meiner Größe von 1,99m und 97cm Schrittlänge würde das Slide mit 22'' Rahmen genau richtig sein!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Januar 2014)

Das 8.0 se gibts nun auf der hp von bike-discount

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LanceDD (14. Januar 2014)

Ich kanns über die SuFu nicht finden...? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## riGooo (14. Januar 2014)

Auf der Radon Seite, nicht auf der BD Seite... Also nochmal tief Luft nehmen


----------



## LanceDD (14. Januar 2014)

Ja stimmt und darüber kommt man dann auch zu bike-discount... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## riGooo (14. Januar 2014)

??? Versteh ich nicht...
Es ist bei BD noch nicht bestellbar, das war der Sinn der Aussage...


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Januar 2014)

hier der link

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k902/a120843/slide-carbon-650b-160-8-0-se.html

in den warenkorb kann man es legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (14. Januar 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a120843/slide-carbon-650b-160-8-0-se.html

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## ron101 (14. Januar 2014)

Konnte das Gerät bestellen.
Freu mich nun auf KW18 oder so ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## LanceDD (14. Januar 2014)

Ouh, das erste von 10 Stück is schon weg ;-) 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## riGooo (14. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ich kanns über die SuFu nicht finden...?
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


 
Ja seltsam dass es über die Sufu nicht auffindbar ist. What ever  Auf gehts!


----------



## xxluthorxx (14. Januar 2014)

ich hab auch eins =)


----------



## LanceDD (14. Januar 2014)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Wers genau wissen will:
> http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=32&...26,30,34&GT2=DERS&UF2=2160&TF=90&UF=2240&SL=2
> Mit nem 28er Blatt kommt man auf eine tyische Untersetzung und mit einem 32 bis 34er Blatt auf eine typische Übersetzung einer 2-fach Schaltung. Die Sprünge der Gänge sind sehr ähnlich. Fahren brauch man das nicht, vielleicht mal bei der aktuellen Schaltung darauf achten, welche Gänge man maximal/minimal gerne hätte und oft benutzt. Danach im Ritzelrechner vergleichen.Geiles anschauliches Tool. Geschwindigkeit anzeigen lassen und die korrekten Umfänge der Laufräder eingeben.
> Viel Spass beim spielen!


Danke für den Link!
Hab dort mal meine aktuelle Übersetzung rein gehauen - und es geht eben doch nix über ne ordentliche 3fach-Kurbel ;-)
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=32&...26,30,34&GT2=DERS&UF2=2120&TF=90&UF=2240&SL=2
Mensch, das is echt ne harte Entscheidung. 2fach is in der Tat der 1fach Variante sehr ähnlich und Gangsprünge sind auch kein Thema, weil das alles sehr ähnlich ist.
Man man man, was soll nur werden?! Doch am aktuellen 120er Nerve AL einen kurzen Vorbau und ne Reverb montieren... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (14. Januar 2014)

Slide 650B 8.0 SE online.http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-Carbon-160-650B-8-0-SE_id_26246_.htm


----------



## LanceDD (14. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Slide 650B 8.0 SE online.http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-Carbon-160-650B-8-0-SE_id_26246_.htm


Danke Chef, aber die aufmerksame Community hat es schon entdeckt  

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## LanceDD (14. Januar 2014)

Was macht eigentlich das 9.0 "400€ besser", als das 8.0SE? Außer der Optik... 
Ich hätte bitte gern ein 8.0Se in der Optik des 9.0 O 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## geq (14. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich das 9.0 "400€ besser", als das 8.0SE? Außer der Optik...
> Ich hätte bitte gern ein 8.0Se in der Optik des 9.0 O
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet




Fox macht es 400€ teurer...


----------



## LanceDD (14. Januar 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Fox macht es 400€ teurer...


So dachte ich auch... 
Aber 400€ besser is es deswegen nicht, im Gegenteil, richtig? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## geq (14. Januar 2014)

die pike ist ja sehr gelobt.. und der aufpreis lohnt denke ich nicht. Schlechter ist es aber auch nicht... Aber das se ist preis leistungstechnisch das attraktivste... zumindest seh ich das so.


----------



## ChrisStahl (14. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> So dachte ich auch...
> Aber 400€ besser is es deswegen nicht, im Gegenteil, richtig?
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet



Sind es nicht 300 für das Kashima Fahrwerk ??


----------



## Caspar720 (14. Januar 2014)

Ach gäbe es das SE nur in blau...


----------



## radmodi (14. Januar 2014)

Heute um 13.20 Uhr ein 8.0 se gekauft, endlich!


----------



## bartschipro (14. Januar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Ach gäbe es das SE nur in blau...


oh jaaa, da wär die welt noch schöner. Aber mal ehlich, wir haben hier eindeutig ein Luxusproblem bei dieser Auswahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (14. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Sind es nicht 300 für das Kashima Fahrwerk ??


Oh sorry, stimmt! Sind natürlich nur 300€ Unterschied. 
Aber scheinbar bekommen die anderen Suspension Hersteller hervorragend gleitende Tauchrohre auch ohne Kashima hin. 
Nur optisch überzeugt es mich voll! Und funktionell sind die Unterschiede sicher marginal, zumindest steht es so in der aktuellen bike geschrieben. 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## ron101 (14. Januar 2014)

Mal noch nach farblich passenden Flatpedals ausschau halten ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand schon ein 9.0er daheim?


----------



## Flkz1983 (14. Januar 2014)

hmmm... oh mann, ich würd ja sofort das 8.0 kaufen. aber macht man mit Carbon wirklich keinen Fehler im Bereich AM/Enduro? Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## ultima88 (14. Januar 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k902/a120843/slide-carbon-650b-160-8-0-se.html

Die Pike muss wohl vom LKW gefallen sein.
So würd ich das ja nicht ins Schaufenster stellen...


----------



## ale2812 (14. Januar 2014)

Warum verbaut radon eigtl nciht, wie alle anderen Hersteller auch, die RT3 Version der Pike? Habe beide Versionen nicht testen können, daher würde es mich interessieren, warum die Entscheidung auf diese Variante gefallen ist.

die am 8.0SE verbauten laufräder sind die EX1501 Spline *One *oder? Endlich eine sehr gute Wahl


----------



## Phoenix121078 (15. Januar 2014)

Ist das Radon Slide 650B 8.0SE jetzt doch ohne MRP Kettenführung? 
Wenn ja kann man die nachrüsten bzw. macht das nicht Sinn beim Carbon Rahmen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix121078 (15. Januar 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Slide Carbon 160 650b 8.0 in black blue wird in der nächsten Woche online sein, die Ausstattung ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, aber Bilder gibt es dann auch.
> Das Gleiche gilt für das Swoop 190 9.0.
> 
> Grundsätzlich: es gibt am Anfang der (frühen) Saison nur einen begrenzten Pool an Muster- und Fotobikes, die dann für diverse Aktionen wie Tests, Fotoshootings, Videodrehs, Produktvorstellungen etc. benötigt werden. Wenn dann dabei ein Bike (wie in diesem Fall das Modell Slide 160 8.0) bei einer dieser Aktionen schwer beschädigt wird, ist es schwierig, problemlos weiterzuarbeiten. Das hat aber nichts mit unseriösem Arbeiten zu tun, sondern kann einfach passieren.
> ...





Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Die Kettenführung an der Slide XO1 Variante ist einfach als weitere Absicherung zu verstehen. Grundsätzlich sind die SRAM 1x11 Systeme ohne Kettenführung zu betreiben, allerdings möchte man an einem Carbon Enduro dann auch keinen Fall erleben, wo die Kette abspringt.
> 
> Im übrigen sind auch bei allen anderen Slide 160 Carbon Kettenführungen montiert.
> 
> RADON Team



Jeweils wird es mit Kettenführung beworben. Auf der Seite zum bestellen ist diese nicht aufgeführt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. Januar 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k902/a120843/slide-carbon-650b-160-8-0-se.html
> 
> Die Pike muss wohl vom LKW gefallen sein.
> So würd ich das ja nicht ins Schaufenster stellen...



OOps, stimmt. Unser Fotograf hat einen schweren Sehfehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (15. Januar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Ach gäbe es das SE nur in blau...



Ach das Rot hat doch was! Vielleicht kommt ja nochmal ein Sondermodell und dann in knalligem Grün oder Blau!

Auf jeden Fall ist das SE bestimmt das nächste Rad was im Shop ausverkauft sein wird!


----------



## ron101 (15. Januar 2014)

@Flkz1983
Scott baut schon seit Jahren seine LT Flagschiffe in Karbon.
Wenn sich das nicht bewährt hätte, hätten die wohl schon lange damit aufgehört.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Matrox (15. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Carbon:

Es ist wohl für Radon als Firma das erste AM/Enduro in Carbon; den Konstrukteuren sind die Besonderheiten bei der Auslegung sicher schon länger bekannt.
Hergestellt wird es nach meinen Infos in der gleichen Firma, in der auch CUBE seine Carbon-Rahmen bauen lässt;  vll. schafft das ja für den ein- oder Anderen mehr Vertrauen. Weiterhin wurde das Bike auch schon von renommiertem Bike-Prüf-Institut positiv getestet.

Was ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die Diskussion um die Lackierung...
Ihr wollt ein Carbon-Bike - Warum ? i.d.R. wohl wegen den Leichtbaumöglichkeiten --> Dann beschwert euch nicht wenn kein Lack drauf ist ! 
Imho sollten die Rahmen generell unlackiert (wie aus der form/geschliffen) verkauft werden und jegliche Lackierung Aufpreis kosten...
Hätte auch lieber das SE in schwarz.. aber vll. findet sich im Nachgang jemand der tauschen möchte.

Zum Thema Bestellung:
Man kann das SE also jetzt in den WArenkorb legen... Habt ihr (Radon) ein beschränktes Kontingent und wenn das "weg" ist is eben weg oder kann man einfach  - z.B. "4 Wochen lang" bestellen - egal wieviel - das wird dann produziert ?
Und wie sieht´s mit der Bezahlung aus ? Wenn ich jetzt bestelle - wann muss ich bzw. kann ich spätestens zahlen ?


Hoffe das passt halbwegs so; würde mich freuen wenn Radon direkt bestätigt/ergänzt.


----------



## fone (15. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Aber 400€ besser is es deswegen nicht, im Gegenteil, richtig?


das ist die meinung, die von der breiten masse hier im forum vertreten wird. das mag man interpretieren wie man mag... 

für mich wären auch die shimano komponenten einen aufpreis wert, aber das ist geschmackssache.


----------



## xxluthorxx (15. Januar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Mal noch nach farblich passenden Flatpedals ausschau halten ;-)


Crank brothers mallet dh oder candy 3 red, ich hab die candys zum se dazu genommen =)


----------



## radmodi (15. Januar 2014)

Habe schwarze DMR Vault Pedale, blaue Pins. Das Blau wiederholt sich dezent an Dämpfer u, Gabel. 
Den Spider wechsel ich gegen dem XX1 Spider und ein XX1 KB, wenns soweit ist. Pimp my ride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (15. Januar 2014)

Matrox schrieb:


> Zum Thema Carbon:
> 
> Es ist wohl für Radon als Firma das erste AM/Enduro in Carbon; den Konstrukteuren sind die Besonderheiten bei der Auslegung sicher schon länger bekannt.
> Hergestellt wird es nach meinen Infos in der gleichen Firma, in der auch CUBE seine Carbon-Rahmen bauen lässt;  vll. schafft das ja für den ein- oder Anderen mehr Vertrauen. Weiterhin wurde das Bike auch schon von renommiertem Bike-Prüf-Institut positiv getestet.
> ...





Bezahlen muss der Kunde immer nur, wenn das Rad rausgeschickt wird. Entweder wird erst nach Verlassen die Kreditkarte belastet oder per Nachnahme bezahlt. (http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/liefer.html) Falls ihr überweisen wollt, wird bei Nichtgefallen oder Unmöglichkeit der Lieferung der Überweisungsvertrag schnellst möglich zurücküberwiesen.
das Warenwirtschaftssystem erkennt wenn der Stock kritisch wird und wechselt die Farbe.
Generell leben wir von zufriedenen Kunden, die uns weiter empfehlen. Dazu gehört schnelle, akkurate Lieferung ohne Stress für den Kunden. Nebenbei im Gegensatz zu unseren benachbarten Mitkonkurrenten können wir liefern und halten uns an die Lieferzeiten.
Aber wer zuerst bestellt - der bekommt die Bikes auch zuerst. Da sich gerade bei den Slide Carbon die Bestellungen immens anhäufen werden wir auch eine Zeit brauchen, die vorgeorderten Bikes bei Eintreffen auch abzuarbeiten. 

P.S.: Bei Kontrollbesuchen unserer Fertigungsstätten im Taiwan ist es immer verblüffend welche andere "Marken" auch dort produziert werden.


----------



## LanceDD (15. Januar 2014)

Es ist sicherlich auch ein gutes Tool fürs Marketing, hier im Forum zu posten. 
Aber an dieser Stelle mal ein Kompliment an Radon, dass der CEO persönlich hier antwortet und uns mit Infos aus erster Hand versorgt - DANKE! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## bartschipro (15. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Es ist sicherlich auch ein gutes Tool fürs Marketing, hier im Forum zu posten.
> Aber an dieser Stelle mal ein Kompliment an Radon, dass der CEO persönlich hier antwortet und uns mit Infos aus erster Hand versorgt - DANKE!
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


Finde ich auch!


----------



## radmodi (15. Januar 2014)

Respekt!


----------



## yoger83 (15. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Es ist sicherlich auch ein gutes Tool fürs Marketing, hier im Forum zu posten.
> Aber an dieser Stelle mal ein Kompliment an Radon, dass der CEO persönlich hier antwortet und uns mit Infos aus erster Hand versorgt - DANKE!



Dem schließe ich mich an.....feine Sache!


----------



## fone (16. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> P.S.: Bei Kontrollbesuchen unserer Fertigungsstätten im Taiwan ist es immer verblüffend welche andere "Marken" auch dort produziert werden.


das ist gemein. magst du nicht vielleicht ein bisschen was verraten?


----------



## Matrox (16. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht könnten hier nochmals mehr Fahrer, die schon auf dem Slide 160 gesessen waren ihre ERfahrungen zur Größe mitteilen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes das Sattelrohr eher etwas kürzer;
habe bei 180cm eine 90er SL - vom Reach her sollte also ein 18zoll reichen; bin mir aber unsicher ob das mit der Sattelstützte noch hinreicht; was meint ihr ?

Wurde schon vermerkt welche  Vorbaulänge bei welcher Größe zum Einsatz kommto der ist hier immer die gleiche (welche?) Länge verbaut ?


----------



## Teppie (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich komme aus Holland und ich möchte gerne ein Slide 650b 9.0 kaufen. Aber, ich weiss nicht genau welche grösse ich brauche. Ich bin 1,83m lang mit SL 88,5 cm. Vom SL her sollte 20inch perfekt sein, aber vllt passt 18inch besser wegen meine länge. Ist es möglich dass ich kw11 nach Bonn fahre und dort beide grössen probesitze und direkt ein bike kaufe das ich direkt mitnehmen kann?
Wenn das möglich ist, kommt das nächste problemen. Weil ich Holländer binn kann ich im ausland nicht mehr als 2500euro mit karte zahlen. Wenn ich das bike direkt im laden kaufe muss ich also bar bezahlen. Ist dat alles ein problem?


----------



## riGooo (16. Januar 2014)

Alles nicht schlimm, die nehmen auch bare Münzen. Nur würde ich mir da zwei bikes telefonisch reservieren lassen in der Größe, damit die auch wirklich da sind bevor du umsonst fährst.


----------



## ron101 (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo
Muss man wenn man das 34 Kettenblatt durch ein kleineres ersetzt auch die Kette kürzen?
Das 34er scheint mir etwas zu gross für Uphill.
Gruss
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrox (17. Januar 2014)

Liebes Radon-Team,
Gibt´s ggf. noch Info, welche Vorbaulänge zu welcher Rahmengröße verbaut wird ?
Für Leute die an einer Grenze zw. Rahmengröße sind sicher interessant;
bei mir z.B. 180 aber 90er Schrittlänge - ggf. wäre hier ein 20´´ mit kürzerem (40er) Vorbau.


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. Januar 2014)

Matrox schrieb:


> Liebes Radon-Team,
> Gibt´s ggf. noch Info, welche Vorbaulänge zu welcher Rahmengröße verbaut wird ?
> Für Leute die an einer Grenze zw. Rahmengröße sind sicher interessant;
> bei mir z.B. 180 aber 90er Schrittlänge - ggf. wäre hier ein 20´´ mit kürzerem (40er) Vorbau.



Passende Vorbaulängen könnt ihr selbstverständlich angeben.


----------



## yoger83 (17. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Passende Vorbaulängen könnt ihr selbstverständlich angeben.


Auch bei anderen Modellen?

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## bartschipro (17. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Passende Vorbaulängen könnt ihr selbstverständlich angeben.


 Das ist super, aber wenn man das nicht weiss bringt es einem gar nix. Wäre toll, die Bike-Discount Homepage würde das automatisch abfragen und standardmässig einen sinvollen Vorlag machen.


----------



## riGooo (17. Januar 2014)

lol


----------



## biking-wc (17. Januar 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Warum verbaut radon eigtl nciht, wie alle anderen Hersteller auch, die RT3 Version der Pike? Habe beide Versionen nicht testen können, daher würde es mich interessieren, warum die Entscheidung auf diese Variante gefallen ist.
> 
> die am 8.0SE verbauten laufräder sind die EX1501 Spline *One *oder? Endlich eine sehr gute Wahl



Das mit der Pike als RC Version habe ich leider erst gemerkt als das Bike schon zuhause war - dass ärgert mich schon etwas. Ich habe mich zwar vorher auf der Rox Shox Homepage über die Pike informiert - da gab es eigentlich nur 1 Version in 2 Farben - aus diesem Grund bin ich davon ausgegangen das das Topmodell der Pike am 8.0 verbaut ist und nicht die ...
Ist es möglich die RC im Zuge eines Services auf die RT3 Version umzurüsten - kann irgendjemand was dazu sagen?
Kann jemand sagen welche Vorteile die RT3 hat und ob sich so ein Umrüsten auszahlen würde?

Zur Rahmengröße: hab das Bike in 18" bestellt - Größe 175, SL 82 - geht sich nur knapp aus mit der 150mm Reverb, da habe ich max. noch 1-2 cm Spielraum um bei ausgefahrener Stütze noch schön auf die Pedale zu kommen.


----------



## Aalex (17. Januar 2014)

du ärgerst dich also, dass keine rt3 drin is, aber weißt gar nicht ob die besser funktioniert? 

is natürlich die richtige richtung..


----------



## fub (17. Januar 2014)

@ron101 denke, dass du die Kette nicht kürzen musst. Sram wirbt ja extra damit, dass man schnell die Blätter wechseln kann, um das Rad an verschiedene Gelände anzupassen. Außerdem ändert sich die Kettenlänge ja nur um ein Glied, wenn du von 34 auf 30 wechselst da an der Kurbel ja nur ca 17 bzw 15 Zähne im Eingriff sind. Willst du denn ein 30er oder ein 32er Blatt montieren?


----------



## fub (17. Januar 2014)

@biking-wc klar kann man die umrüsten, ist halt die Frage ob man das wirklich braucht...mir wäre es das Geld glaube ich nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (17. Januar 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Zur Rahmengröße: hab das Bike in 18" bestellt - Größe 175, SL 82 - geht sich nur knapp aus mit der 150mm Reverb, da habe ich max. noch 1-2 cm Spielraum um bei ausgefahrener Stütze noch schön auf die Pedale zu kommen.


 
Meinst du damit dass es eher schon fast zu groß ist?


----------



## fone (17. Januar 2014)

mach lieber mal ein paar fotos von dem rad.


----------



## LanceDD (17. Januar 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Zur Rahmengröße: hab das Bike in 18" bestellt - Größe 175, SL 82 - geht sich nur knapp aus mit der 150mm Reverb, da habe ich max. noch 1-2 cm Spielraum um bei ausgefahrener Stütze noch schön auf die Pedale zu kommen.


Zeig uns das bitte mal auf ein paar Bilder..

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Matrox (17. Januar 2014)

würde mich auch interessieren !
Ich denke mal er hat die Stütze maximal eingeschoben also fast oder ganz an der Sattelklemme anliegend..
wie weit kann man die 15cm Reverb denn maximal ausziehen (min. Klemmlänge)?


----------



## riGooo (17. Januar 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> du ärgerst dich also, dass keine rt3 drin is, aber weißt gar nicht ob die besser funktioniert?
> 
> is natürlich die richtige richtung..


 
Genau das wollte ich auch sagen!
"Voll der Scheiss, wieso ist da nicht die MEGAGABEL dran? Öööhh was kann die eigentlich mehr?"


----------



## bartschipro (17. Januar 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Zur Rahmengröße: hab das Bike in 18" bestellt - Größe 175, SL 82 - geht sich nur knapp aus mit der 150mm Reverb, da habe ich max. noch 1-2 cm Spielraum um bei ausgefahrener Stütze noch schön auf die Pedale zu kommen.


 
Passt als PERFEKT! Werde ich heute abend auch testen, dann dann nehm ich mein 8.0 in Empfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (17. Januar 2014)

Hast du noch was umbauen lassen am 8er?


----------



## biking-wc (17. Januar 2014)

@riGooo Finde nur das es nicht ganz Linientreu ist wenn der Dämpfer mit RT3 kommt und die Gabel nicht. Bei uns ist "leider" noch Winter und ich konnte noch keinen Ausfahrt machen. 

@Caspar720  Der Rahmen ist fast zur Groß - bei SL 80 wird es wohl knapp.

Bilder kann ich die Tage mal hochladen.


----------



## LanceDD (17. Januar 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> @riGoooBilder kann ich die Tage mal hochladen.



Ja bitte!!!  

Hey und was die Komponenten Auswahl angeht, ist doch alles klar auf der Webseite kommuniziert! 
Und sei dir sicher, die Pike wird ihren Dienst hervorragend tun! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## ron101 (17. Januar 2014)

@fub 
Werde bestimt erst mal das 34 testen. 
Da es bei mir aber eher steil bergauf und runter geht, denke ich, dass ich eher ein 30er benötigen werde.
Habe irgend wo was gelesen, es könne bei x11 das nächst kleinere oder nächst grössere ohne die Kette zu verändern montiert werden. Nehme mal an das gilt wohl auch für X01.
Also meinst Du es reicht wenn man ein Glied entfernt?
Cheers
ron


----------



## bartschipro (17. Januar 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Hast du noch was umbauen lassen am 8er?


 Falls du mich gemeint hast, mein Umbau folgt  ich werden dann berichten.


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. Januar 2014)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Das ist super, aber wenn man das nicht weiss bringt es einem gar nix. Wäre toll, die Bike-Discount Homepage würde das automatisch abfragen und standardmässig einen sinvollen Vorlag machen.



…wäre toll, wenn die Homepage auch noch andere Dinge könnte - wir sind an der neuen dran, haben aber immer wieder Verzögerungen. Hoffe, dass die Mitte des Jahres in Betrieb genommen werden kann.


----------



## biking-wc (17. Januar 2014)

Das ist es 

    



 


 
Auf dem Foto sieht man die Satteleinstellung für eine SL 82 cm - etwas höher würde ev. noch gehen. 



 


 
Auch in echt ein superschönes Bike - warte schon auf die ersten Ausritte.


----------



## fub (17. Januar 2014)

@ron101 Es kommt natürlich auch etwas darauf an wie stark die Kette schon gekürzt ist aber das Schaltwerk wird bestimmt mehr als eine Kapazität von 32 Zähnen haben eine "normale" 2x10 Schaltung braucht ja auch 37 Zähne. Würde mir da keine Sorgen drum machen. Falls du aber kürzt denk dran, dass du einen speziellen Kettennieter für 11 Fach Ketten brauchst.


----------



## ron101 (17. Januar 2014)

@fub  echt braucht das ein spezieller Nieter? Auch nur um den Stift raus zu schrauben? Würde die Kette eh mit einem PowerLock schliessen.
Der Kettenprüfer geht aber noch? Oder benötigt man für 11x dazu auch einen speziellen?


----------



## ron101 (17. Januar 2014)

@biking-wc
Hat es am Unterrohr eine Schutzfolie gegen Steine etc. welche die Reifen ranschleudern?
Was hast Du für einen Flaschenhalter ran gemacht?
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (17. Januar 2014)

@ron101 so einer passt zum Beispiel http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a21792/kettennieter-proficonnect-btl-55-schwarz.html
Kettenlehre müsste eigentlich noch passen aber die Angabe ist ohne Gewähr ;-)
Am Unterrohr ist ein Schutz, beginnt unterm D im Schriftzug


----------



## filiale (17. Januar 2014)

Als Flaschenhalter würde ich einen Carbon von Radon nehmen. Diesen hier kann ich empfehlen. Sehr leicht und dennoch stabil:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a86523/flaschenhalter-ud-carbon-thinline.html


----------



## filiale (17. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## filiale (17. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## biking-wc (18. Januar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> @biking-wc
> Hat es am Unterrohr eine Schutzfolie gegen Steine etc. welche die Reifen ranschleudern?
> Was hast Du für einen Flaschenhalter ran gemacht?
> Cheers
> ron


Ja da sind ab Werk Schutzfolien montiert (Unterrohr, Kettenstrebe) - schön in Carbonoptik. Flaschenhalter habe ich meinen ca. 10 Jahre alten BBB Carbon montiert. Habe keinen Grund den zu ersetzen.


----------



## Flkz1983 (18. Januar 2014)

@biking-wc Wie kommts, dass Du das Bike schon hast? Wird das nicht erst im April ausgeliefert?

@all: 174cm / SL 84cm => 18" Rahmen... richtig?

Schönes WE!


----------



## Juppidoo (18. Januar 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> @biking-wc Wie kommts, dass Du das Bike schon hast? Wird das nicht erst im April ausgeliefert?
> 
> @all: 174cm / SL 84cm => 18" Rahmen... richtig?
> 
> Schönes WE!




18 Zoll passt für dich perfekt, hab ich auch mit 178 / 85

18 Zoll wird vorab produziert und geliefert, andere Größen später. Ich hab mein 8.0 auch schon.


----------



## Flkz1983 (18. Januar 2014)

Yieeeeehaaaw... endlich. Nach endlosem Suchen, Lesen, Kopfzerbrechen... Slide 160 Carbon 650b 8.0 bestellt!

Ich freu mir fast n Loch in Bauch... Lieferdatum voraussichtl. KW11

Juhuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## -Poldi- (18. Januar 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Yieeeeehaaaw... endlich. Nach endlosem Suchen, Lesen, Kopfzerbrechen... Slide 160 Carbon 650b 8.0 bestellt!
> 
> Ich freu mir fast n Loch in Bauch... Lieferdatum voraussichtl. KW11
> 
> Juhuuuuuuuuu!


Willkommen im Club der Wartenden!

Würde ja gern mal wissen an welcher Stelle man steht?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple-M (18. Januar 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> 18 Zoll passt für dich perfekt, hab ich auch mit 178 / 85



...denke auch, dass ein M / 18" für SL 83 - 88 perfekt passen sollte. Wenn der Creator himself, Bodo Probst, mit seiner Körpergröße jenseits der 1,90m und Schrittlänge > 90cm einen L-Rahmen fährt müsste das jedenfalls so hinhauen. Die 22"-Version ist dann nur für die Riesen unter uns 

Ich selbst habe SL 87 bei 1,83m und habe auch ein M bestellt - natürlich in der Hoffnung dass es passt .

Gruß, Tim


----------



## snake89e (18. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand von denen die ihr Slide 160 schon haben es schon mal gewogen? Würde mich mal interessieren wie schwer das 18" ist.


----------



## Flkz1983 (18. Januar 2014)

snake89e schrieb:


> Hat jemand von denen die ihr Slide 160 schon haben es schon mal gewogen? Würde mich mal interessieren wie schwer das 18" ist.



Wollt ich auch grad fragen... wiegt das 18" ohne Pedale auch 12,6 kg oder gilt der Wert nur für Größe S?


----------



## Juppidoo (18. Januar 2014)

Steht weiter vorne schon....

18 Zoll ca. 12,8 Kg nackich, 13,1 Kg mit Flats. Wenn man tubeless fährt dürfte man bei unter 13 sein. Ist o.k.Fühlt sich für meinen Geschmack recht leicht an und handlich, wahrscheinlich auch wegen der leichten Pike.


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Januar 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> ...denke auch, dass ein M / 18" für SL 83 - 88 perfekt passen sollte. Wenn der Creator himself, Bodo Probst, mit seiner Körpergröße jenseits der 1,90m und Schrittlänge > 90cm einen L-Rahmen fährt müsste das jedenfalls so hinhauen. Die 22"-Version ist dann nur für die Riesen unter uns
> 
> Ich selbst habe SL 87 bei 1,83m und habe auch ein M bestellt - natürlich in der Hoffnung dass es passt .
> 
> Gruß, Tim


Ich glaube das beide Gr. Passen das 18" so bis SL88 mit nicht zu langen Oberk. das 20" ab etwa SL85 wenn man es geräumig
haben will.
Zum Gewicht mein 20" das den 8.0Se endspricht aber mit einer Next SL Kurbel und Carbon Lenker und Laufräder was an
Gewicht zirka 500 Gr. Einspart Wiegt mit XT Trail Klicks 11.9 Kg.


----------



## slmslvn (18. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich n 20" Testfahren möchte, muss ich dann auch bis KW11 warten oder habt ihr dafür Vorserienmodelle in Bonn stehen? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (18. Januar 2014)

Hat beim 8SE das X01 Kettenblatt 94mm oder 104mm Lochkreis?
Cheers
ron


----------



## LanceDD (18. Januar 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich glaube das beide Gr. Passen das 18" so bis SL88 mit nicht zu langen Oberk. das 20" ab etwa SL85 wenn man es geräumig
> haben will.
> Zum Gewicht mein 20" das den 8.0Se endspricht aber mit einer Next SL Kurbel und Carbon Lenker und Laufräder was an
> Gewicht zirka 500 Gr. Einspart Wiegt mit XT Trail Klicks 11.9 Kg.


Hallo Bodo, 

schön auch hier von dir zu lesen! 
Welche Laufräder hast du verbaut? SRAM Roam 50?

Bei den Laufrädern muss ich auf jeden Fall auch nachtunen.
Die Tendenz geht dabei zu Tune King & Kong auf ner ZTR Flow EX. Oder kennt jemand die Veltec ETR-Race? Ich brauch es stabil (94kg) und hätte es trotzdem gern so leicht wie möglich! 

Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn die Laufräder gar nicht erst verbaut würden und ich das Bike dadurch bissl günstiger bekäme! Bremsscheibe, Hans Dampf und Kassette einzeln in den Karton. 
@ChrisStahl und @BODOPROBST: besteht da ne Chance? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> schön auch hier von dir zu lesen!
> Welche Laufräder hast du verbaut? SRAM Roam 50?
> ...


Roam 60 aber der EX 1501 ist Super und Zuverlässig und nicht mal 100gr Schwerer Fahre TL Ready mit Milch geht Super bei leider 103 kg netto Sonderwege
gehen nur über den Laden. Gruß Bodo


----------



## LanceDD (18. Januar 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Roam 60 aber der EX 1501 ist Super und Zuverlässig und nicht mal 100gr Schwerer Fahre TL Ready mit Milch geht Super bei leider 103 kg netto Sonderwege
> gehen nur über den Laden. Gruß Bodo


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 
Aber ich traue diesen "Standard-Laufradsätzen" nicht sonderlich über den Weg... 
Mal sehen wie es wird... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Aalex (19. Januar 2014)

gibt glaube irgendwo einen thread, wo steht aus wessen form die roam 60 felgen fallen.

die dann mit naben aus dem schwarzwald aufbauen, dürfte recht leicht werden.

ob carbon an sonem hobel im lrs bereich klug ist mag ich aber nicht beurteilen. Edge hat aber auch coole Felgen, die bis 110 Kilo freigegeben und breit sind.

fahr auf jeden fall mit milch. das macht einiges aus


----------



## Juppidoo (19. Januar 2014)

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hierhin aber immerhin...

Hat ein Freerider schon Erfahrungen mit 650b Vorderradreifen?
Die Hans Dampf reichen mir nicht. Fahre bei 26 Zoll den Specialized Clutch und suche für 650b was adäquates. Minion scheint es nur in 2.3 zu geben und der ist eh ziemlich schmal. Maxxis Highroller oder magic mary? Hat jemand Erfahrungen und eine Empfehlung?


----------



## _mike_ (20. Januar 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hierhin aber immerhin...
> 
> Hat ein Freerider schon Erfahrungen mit 650b Vorderradreifen?
> Die Hans Dampf reichen mir nicht. Fahre bei 26 Zoll den Specialized Clutch und suche für 650b was adäquates. Minion scheint es nur in 2.3 zu geben und der ist eh ziemlich schmal. Maxxis Highroller oder magic mary? Hat jemand Erfahrungen und eine Empfehlung?



HR2 gibts in 27.5" x 2.40 faltbar mit EXO und in 3C MaxxTerra
Fahr den DHF und den DHR2 in MaxxTerra an verschiedenen Bikes. Rollt noch gut und hat Grip von trocken bis auf Schnee. 
Den DHR2 vorne zu fahren wär auch ne Option...
Ardent gäns auch in 2.40. fahr ich aber nur hinten auf dem AM denn der geht auf dem VR gar nicht weil zu wenig Seitenhalt auf Grund der kleinen Stollen.

Bei nem Enduro ist es mir das Mehrgewicht zu Schwalbe wert, drum hab ich den HD gleich verkloppt, auch wenn er schön leicht war.


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Januar 2014)

_mike_ schrieb:


> HR2 gibts in 27.5" x 2.40 faltbar mit EXO und in 3C MaxxTerra
> Fahr den DHF und den DHR2 in MaxxTerra an verschiedenen Bikes. Rollt noch gut und hat Grip von trocken bis auf Schnee.
> Den DHR2 vorne zu fahren wär auch ne Option...
> Ardent gäns auch in 2.40. fahr ich aber nur hinten auf dem AM denn der geht auf dem VR gar nicht weil zu wenig Seitenhalt auf Grund der kleinen Stollen.
> ...



Danke, den HR2 hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm. Fällt der so schmnal aus wie der Minion? Das würde klar für 2.4 sprechen.
Hat der bei Feuchtigkeit noch Grip. Ich bin ihn noch nicht gefahren. Wie ist der vom Grip her im Vergleich um Minion?

Der soll für mein Slide 8.0 sein mit den dünnen Laufrädern. Hoffentlich passt der da rein und ist nicht zu fett für die Maulweite.


----------



## _mike_ (20. Januar 2014)

Also für die Eigenschaften der Reifen schaust du besser im dafür eingerichteten Board nach.....
19mm Laufweite halte ich für absolut unterdimensioniert für Reifen > 2,25", drum hab ich meinen LRS gleich ausgebaut und durch was vernünftigeres ersetzt.


----------



## Juppidoo (20. Januar 2014)

Danke für das Board. Kannte ich noch nicht. Ja, ja die Maulweite ist schon gering. Werde dann im Herbst mal tätig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (21. Januar 2014)

[quote="
19mm Laufweite halte ich für absolut unterdimensioniert für Reifen > 2,25", drum hab ich meinen LRS gleich ausgebaut und durch was vernünftigeres ersetzt.[/quote]

Ja da bin ich auch gerade dabei - 19 mm sind mir auch zu wenig


----------



## fone (21. Januar 2014)

ja, 20 mm sollten es schon sein!


----------



## Flkz1983 (21. Januar 2014)

Mal ne blöde Frage... ich bin nicht gerade der Technik-Crack... Ich weiß nur, dass ich zum Aufbau des Bikes eine Dämpferpumpe und nen Drehmomentschlüssel brauchen werde. Benötigt man sonst noch was?

Reicht ein Drehmomentschlüssel wie der hier aus? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a84462/werkzeug-combo-torq-wrench-bit-set.html
Beste Grüße!


----------



## bosso (21. Januar 2014)

hallo,

ich hätte eine frage. ich weiß nicht ob das thema schon mal aufgekommen ist.....

ist beim slide 160 9.0 genauso eine kettenführung wie beim 10.0 serienmäßig montiert!? wenn ja welches produkt bzw. modell?

danke für etwaige antworten!!

lg


----------



## ultima88 (21. Januar 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage... ich bin nicht gerade der Technik-Crack... Ich weiß nur, dass ich zum Aufbau des Bikes eine Dämpferpumpe und nen Drehmomentschlüssel brauchen werde. Benötigt man sonst noch was?
> 
> Reicht ein Drehmomentschlüssel wie der hier aus? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a84462/werkzeug-combo-torq-wrench-bit-set.html
> Beste Grüße!



Bei meinem Slide 150 konnte ich mein Gewicht angeben und die Dämpfung wurde mir (so hoffe ich) korrekt eingestellt.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10386/gratis-suspension-setup-service.html

Haste keine Kumpels die als Mechaniker ihr Geld verdienen. Sowas fliegt in jeder gut aufgeräumten Werkstatt rum. Ansonsten gegen Gebühr irgendwo ausleihen. So würde ich das machen... 20€ würde ich für das von dir verlinkte jedenfalls nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Flkz1983 (21. Januar 2014)

Jo den Dämpferservice habe ich nachträglich auch noch gefunden... wurde mir auch netterweise noch in die Bestellung mit aufgenommen. Naja ich denk nur, dass man so nen Drehmomentschlüssel ja durchaus auch mal wieder gebrauchen kann. Auch um hin und wieder mal zu prüfen ob noch alles sitzt. Und wenn da diese Schmalspurvariante ausreicht? Warum nicht?

Aber hast recht, werd mich auch mal im Freundeskreis umhören...


----------



## yoger83 (22. Januar 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage... ich bin nicht gerade der Technik-Crack... Ich weiß nur, dass ich zum Aufbau des Bikes eine Dämpferpumpe und nen Drehmomentschlüssel brauchen werde. Benötigt man sonst noch was?
> 
> Reicht ein Drehmomentschlüssel wie der hier aus? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a84462/werkzeug-combo-torq-wrench-bit-set.html
> Beste Grüße!


Kann ich empfehlen! Der ist genauer als manch ein 50€ Drehmomentschlüssel.

Eine Dämpferpumpe sollte man als Fullyfahrer schon besitzen. Meist ist es nicht mit einmal Fahrwerk einstellen nicht getan.

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flkz1983 (22. Januar 2014)

Super... vielen Dank!


----------



## tb2 (22. Januar 2014)

hat sich jemand aus der schweiz schon ein slide gegönnt? würde extrem gerne mal auf eins drauf sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (22. Januar 2014)

Gegönnt ja, aber das kommt ers im April oder Mai.
Cheers
ron


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2014)

wieso gibts eigentlich noch keine fotos von den bereits ausgelieferten slide carbon bikes?


----------



## Caspar720 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich warte noch auf meins...
Hab 18" 9.0 bestellt und laut Homepage ist es auch "versandfertig".
Hab aber leider noch nix bekommen.
Sobald es da ist, gibt es Bilder. Allerdings wird danach noch einiges umgebaut


----------



## Tobilas (23. Januar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> ..... auch "versandfertig".
> .......Allerdings wird danach noch einiges umgebaut


----------



## Tobilas (23. Januar 2014)

oha, tatsächlich...
was planst du noch umzubauen?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2014)

kollege ausm ital. forum hat sein 9er gestern bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (23. Januar 2014)

Tobilas schrieb:


> oha, tatsächlich...
> was planst du noch umzubauen?


 
Werde die Schaltung umbauen und eine XX1 nachrüsten.
Die Gabel wird auch getauscht. Da kommt eine PIKE RCT3 Solo Air rein.


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2014)

ah bilder! danke! 
hmmm, schön mit shimano und fox.  feini.


----------



## Caspar720 (23. Januar 2014)

Tja hab wohl keine Versandbestätigungbekommen denn heute sstand meines plötzlich auch vor der Haustür.  
Bilder folgen


----------



## Caspar720 (23. Januar 2014)

Wegen Größe kann ich jetzt mal meine Erfahrung posten.
Hab mir mit 1,83m und 86cm Schrittlänge M bestellt und war immer wieder am zweifeln ob L nicht besser wäre.
M war aber genau die richtige Entscheidung, denn nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt fühl mich sehr wohl auf dem Bike. Hab die Reverb ca. 3cm rausgezogen und hab jetzt die perfekte Bergauf und Bergab Position.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Januar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Wegen Größe kann ich jetzt mal meine Erfahrung posten.
> Hab mir mit 1,83m und 86cm Schrittlänge M bestellt und war immer wieder am zweifeln ob L nicht besser wäre.
> M war aber genau die richtige Entscheidung, denn nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt fühl mich sehr wohl auf dem Bike. Hab die Reverb ca. 3cm rausgezogen und hab jetzt die perfekte Bergauf und Bergab Position.



Genau das war mit nahezu identischen Maßen auch meine Erfahrung (s.o.).


----------



## ron101 (23. Januar 2014)

@Caspar720 und Rothaarsteiger cool habe auch die gleichen Masse und M bestellt. War auch immer ein wenig unsicher ob nicht doch L besser ist.
Nach Euren Posts kann ich aber wieder ruhig schlafen, und warten bis die Kiste komt. 
Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (23. Januar 2014)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich so ein spezial Karton zu nehmen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1/a10714/bike-box-spezialkarton.html
Cheers
ron


----------



## Flkz1983 (23. Januar 2014)

ich wills endlich anfassen!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## Juppidoo (23. Januar 2014)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Laufräder und Reifen kommen noch neu, Rest ist in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Januar 2014)

karton lohnt nicht.diejenigen die bestellt haben konnten keinen vorteil zum normalen feststellen als er kam.


----------



## LanceDD (24. Januar 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Laufräder und Reifen kommen noch neu, Rest ist in Ordnung.


Was wirst du denn rein basteln? 
Und was meinste, wirst du noch für die M1700 bekommen? 
Bei mir wird das ähnlich werden... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Was wirst du denn rein basteln?
> Und was meinste, wirst du noch für die M1700 bekommen?
> Bei mir wird das ähnlich werden...
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet



Felgen hab ich mich festgelegt auf Notubes ZTR Flow EX
Naben und Speichen weiß ich noch nicht genau. Soll nicht ganz so teuer werden, aber für ca. 500 Euro ist schon was brauchbares machbar.
Chainreaction hat gute Agebote, aber momentan nicht lieferbar. Ansonsten bauen lassen.
M 1700 sollten max. 300 Euro bringen.


----------



## LanceDD (24. Januar 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Felgen hab ich mich festgelegt auf Notubes ZTR Flow EX
> Naben und Speichen weiß ich noch nicht genau. Soll nicht ganz so teuer werden, aber für ca. 500 Euro ist schon was brauchbares machbar.
> Chainreaction hat gute Agebote, aber momentan nicht lieferbar. Ansonsten bauen lassen.
> M 1700 sollten max. 300 Euro bringen.


Alles klar. 
Die Felge habe ich auch im Auge, weil stabil (für 94kg nackig). Wenn es leichter werden soll, dann evtl noch die Ryde Trace EN... 
Und 300€ für den M1700 wären schon cool, wenn die kämen. 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Flkz1983 (24. Januar 2014)

ihr verunsichert mich hier langsam mit den spline 1700... was ist so schlimm an denen? Macht das so nen riesen Unterschied ob 19mm Maulweite oder 2-3mm mehr? Worum gehts da? Steifigkeit? oder kanns bei hohen Belastungen den Mantel von der Felge ziehen oder wie? Hat das was mit dem Fahrergewicht zu tun? Wiege 82kg


----------



## Triple-M (24. Januar 2014)

Gute Frage Flkz1983,das interessiert mich auch brennend, zumal ich auch 82 kg hab ;-) 

Gruß, Tim

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (24. Januar 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> ihr verunsichert mich hier langsam mit den spline 1700... was ist so schlimm an denen? Macht das so nen riesen Unterschied ob 19mm Maulweite oder 2-3mm mehr? Worum gehts da? Steifigkeit? oder kanns bei hohen Belastungen den Mantel von der Felge ziehen oder wie? Hat das was mit dem Fahrergewicht zu tun? Wiege 82kg


Also was ich in der Theorie (!) gelernt habe ist, das ne breite Felge dem Reifen mehr Raum gibt, um sich auszubreiten. Dadurch wird das Volumen etwas größer und es kann noch weniger Druck gefahren werden - mehr Grip! 
Und dann ist bei meinem Gewicht definitiv auch die Stabilität ein Thema. Und da befürchte ich, dass ich mit nem M1700 nicht voll reinhalten könnte... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## bartschipro (24. Januar 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> .
> 
> Laufräder und Reifen kommen noch neu, Rest ist in Ordnung.


 
Geile Fotos! Genauso sieht meins auch aus! Und ich finde es sogar noch besser live als auf den Bildern von Radon!


----------



## bartschipro (24. Januar 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> Gute Frage Flkz1983,das interessiert mich auch brennend, zumal ich auch 82 kg hab ;-)
> 
> Gruß, Tim
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


 
Bei meinen 70kg ist es so: Ich habe die Flow seit 5 Jahre ohne jegliche Probleme auf meinem 140mm Rad gehabt, daher kommt die auf jeden Fall wieder drauf und für den Grip scheint es mir auch sehr zuträglich zu sein, wenn der Reifen breiter baut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (24. Januar 2014)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Geile Fotos! Genauso sieht meins auch aus! Und ich finde es sogar noch besser live als auf den Bildern von Radon!


 
Jo die sehen Live wirklich noch besser aus.


----------



## fone (24. Januar 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> ihr verunsichert mich hier langsam mit den spline 1700... was ist so schlimm an denen? Macht das so nen riesen Unterschied ob 19mm Maulweite oder 2-3mm mehr? Worum gehts da? Steifigkeit? oder kanns bei hohen Belastungen den Mantel von der Felge ziehen oder wie? Hat das was mit dem Fahrergewicht zu tun? Wiege 82kg


ist nur modern.
vor 10-12 jahren ist man im downhill auch gern fette 40mm felgen gefahren, dann gings runter, irgendwann durfte man fürs forum nur noch die ex721 verbauen mit 21mm maulweite. seit ein paar jahren gehts im forum halt wieder in die breite.
mach dir keine sorgen.



_mike_ schrieb:


> Dieser Umstand (geringe Maulweite) wurde mir von DT Swiss damit erklärt das die Teile & Einkaufsgrößen schon bis zu 1,5 Jahre vor dem Verkauf mit den Komponentenherstellern verhandelt werden, und damals (also mitte 2012) hätte es noch nicht so einen Trend um breite Felgen gegeben.....


ich finde der post fasst es gut zusammen.


----------



## fub (24. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, dass man bei der Laufraddiskussion auch daran denken sollte, wer mit dem Rad was vor hat.
Wenn das Rad zum Touren und vllt. für den "normalen" Alpencross benutzt wird, werden die M1700 sicher locker reichen.
Wird das Rad aber als vollwertiges Enduro eingesetzt, gibt es sicher bessere Laufräder als die M1700, z.B. die EX 1501 vom 9.0 oder 8.0 SE.


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Januar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man bei der Laufraddiskussion auch daran denken sollte, wer mit dem Rad was vor hat.
> Wenn das Rad zum Touren und vllt. für den "normalen" Alpencross benutzt wird, werden die M1700 sicher locker reichen.
> Wird das Rad aber als vollwertiges Enduro eingesetzt, gibt es sicher bessere Laufräder als die M1700, z.B. die EX 1501 vom 9.0 oder 8.0 SE.




So sehe ich das auch.

Die M1700 sind für alles einsetzbar und sind auch gut. Nur wenn man extremer fahren will hat man halt mit der Zeit andere Ansprüche.
Das hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten das 8.0 zu nehmen anstelle des 9.0


----------



## Flkz1983 (24. Januar 2014)

Ok danke für die Antworten... dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt. Steig ja ins Enduro-Genre grad erst ein... wird also erstmal passen


----------



## ron101 (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Sind eigentlich ausführliche Bedienungsanleitungen mit dabei? z.B. für die Dämpfer wie für welches Gewicht pumpen etc.?

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (24. Januar 2014)

Schlecht ist der LRS auf keinen Fall und ich kann den Vorrednern nur zustimmen - kommt ausschliechlich darauf an was man damit machen will.

Da unser Slide hauptsächlich auf AM/Endurotouren eingesetzt werden soo und wir vorne 2,5er und hinten 2,4er Reifen mit 1,7-2, Bar max fahren ist mir 19mm Maulweite zu gering, >23mm muss es da schon mindestens sein das der Reifen nicht das walken anfängt und zur Seite umknickt.


----------



## _mike_ (24. Januar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sind eigentlich ausführliche Bedienungsanleitungen mit dabei? z.B. für die Dämpfer wie für welches Gewicht pumpen etc.?
> 
> ...



Nö. Nur was zur Reverb und ein 08/15 Handbuch von Radon. Nix zum Dämpfer und Gabel, brauchst du aber auch nicht. 
Auf der Gabel ist eine Tabelle aufgedruckt die schon mal hilft den ungefähren Luftdruck zu finden, aber letztens machst du in dies Gabel und den Dämpfer so viel Lift rein das der Sag bei 20-25% liegt.


----------



## ron101 (24. Januar 2014)

@Mike OK dann schau ich mal auf der RS seite ob es da was schlaues zum runterladen hatt.
Geht schneller wenn man von Anfang an ein kg/bar Richtwert hat.

Wo findest Du die 2.5" Pneu fürs Vorderrad? in 650B ?

Cheers
ron


----------



## _mike_ (24. Januar 2014)

Sorry für die Verwirrung, aber ich hab kein Slide 160 sondern es ist schlußendlich ein 150 E1 mit 160er Gabel geworden ;-)
Da ich aber kurz davor war mir ein 160er zu holen les ich hier immer noch mit, denn das mit der Maulweite und allen anderen Sachen ist 1:1 übertragbar. Das die Reifenwahl bei 650B immer noch eingeschränkt ist war mit ein Grund gegen das 160er, denn ohne meine Minions geh ich nicht aus dem Haus. Ne im Ernst - ich hab 5 Bikes, alle mit 26" die alle regelmäßig bewegt werden, da macht es Sinn sich auf einen Standard zu einigen....


----------



## fub (24. Januar 2014)

@ron101 ich würde mir da nicht so viele Gedanken um den richtigen Luftdruck machen. An der Gabel ist ja schon mal ein Vorschlag gegeben. Für den Dämpfer würde ich einfach auf den ersten Runden die Pumpe mit nehmen und den bei der Fahrt abstimmen. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du dazu Bar-Angaben auf der Homepage von RS findest, weil ja jeder Hinterbau anders übersetzt ist.


----------



## Caspar720 (24. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr eure Bikes schon einmal gewogen?
Ich bin mit dem 9.0 in M bei 13.0kg (ohne Pedale), also doch leicht mehr als angegeben.


----------



## ron101 (24. Januar 2014)

@Mike Habe mich eben auch an den 2.5 Minion gewöhnt, den aber noch nie als 650b gesehen. 

@fub Benötigt man eine Rock Shox Pumpe oder kann ich auch meine Scott Shock Pumpe verwenden?
Ich meine sind bei allen die gleichen Ventile drauf, oder kocht da jeder sein eigenes Süppchen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## fub (24. Januar 2014)

@ron101 kannst dafür jede Dämpferpumpe nehmen. Wirst halt bei der Scott-Pumpe etwas öfter pumpen müssen, da die meine ich bis 40 Bar geeignet ist wegen der Pullshockdämpfer und daher einen kleineren Kolben hat.


----------



## LanceDD (24. Januar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Bikes schon einmal gewogen?
> Ich bin mit dem 9.0 in M bei 13.0kg (ohne Pedale), also doch leicht mehr als angegeben.


Das interessiert mich auch brennend! Vor allem das 8.0 mit der "leichten" Pike... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Teppie (24. Januar 2014)

Ich war heute in Bonn und habe das 18 inch probiert. 18 ist echt zu klein für mich (1,83m, 88,5cm schrittlänge). Also leider muss ich jetzt noch ein par wochen warten. Die verkäuferin hatt gesagt die 20er kommen in kw 7 oder 8.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (24. Januar 2014)

Mein 8.0 in M mit Pedalen DMR Vault (400g) wiegt so um die 13,3 - 13,4 kg.
Gewogen mit einer Kofferwaage, ist also nur ein Richtwert.


----------



## biking-wc (24. Januar 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Felgen hab ich mich festgelegt auf Notubes ZTR Flow EX
> Naben und Speichen weiß ich noch nicht genau. Soll nicht ganz so teuer werden, aber für ca. 500 Euro ist schon was brauchbares machbar.
> Chainreaction hat gute Agebote, aber momentan nicht lieferbar. Ansonsten bauen lassen.
> M 1700 sollten max. 300 Euro bringen.



300-330€ ist wohl ein guter Richtwert wo Käufer und Verkäufer noch leben können. Ich habe meine ungefahren für 330€ minus Versandkosten verkaufen können. Werde dieses WE meine EX 1501 bekommen und dann ist das Bike für erste Ausfahrten bereit - wenn nicht wieder Winter wäre - zumindest bei uns.


----------



## Bloodshot (24. Januar 2014)

Edit: Ich war dumm


----------



## bartschipro (25. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich auch brennend! Vor allem das 8.0 mit der "leichten" Pike...
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


So wie geliefert ohne Pedale in M: 12.8kg.


----------



## Triple-M (25. Januar 2014)

Teppie schrieb:


> Ich war heute in Bonn und habe das 18 inch probiert. 18 ist echt zu klein für mich (1,83m, 88,5cm schrittlänge). Also leider muss ich jetzt noch ein par wochen warten. Die verkäuferin hatt gesagt die 20er kommen in kw 7 oder 8.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk



... oh mann, ich bin jetzt echt reichlich verunsichert wegen der Größe. M oder L, das ist die große Frage bei meinen 1,83m und SL 87. Ist hier jemand im Thread unterwegs aus Stuttgart und Umgebung, der schon glücklicher Besitzer eines Slide ist in M oder L? Würde dann mal zum Probesitzen vorbei kommen ;-) 

Gruß, Thomas 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Januar 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> ... oh mann, ich bin jetzt echt reichlich verunsichert wegen der Größe. M oder L, das ist die große Frage bei meinen 1,83m und SL 87.



Lass dich nicht verunsichern. Bei unserer exakt gleichen Größe passt M perfekt, weil schön kompakt, aber nicht zu kompakt. Ich bin das Slide rund eine Stunde beim Testival im Oktober gefahren. Siehe auch meine Beiträge auf S. 4 in diesem Thread.


----------



## Dropi (25. Januar 2014)

Anderer Lenker (Easton Carbon 35mm), Race Face 50mm Vorbau und RITCHEY WCS V5 Pedale, 12,9 Kg Gr. M
Da die Reverbleitung sehr lang ist und an der Schwinge schleift, habe ich sie in den Rahmen geschoben bis sie eine Schlinge gebildet hat, hält super. Bremsen und Reverbschalter habe ich auch getauscht (links/rechts). Diese Rad soll mein Alpencrosser ersetzen und mir war es wichtig das es leicht ist, gut klettert und auch bergab noch Potenzial hat. Erster Fahreindruck, bergauf super, bergab könnte der Hinterbau schluckfreudiger sein!
p.s.Für´s Grobe hab ich ein Torque.


----------



## radmodi (26. Januar 2014)

@Dropi Servus, denkst du, dass Huber Buchsen die Schluckfreudigkeit merklich erhöhen würde?


----------



## LanceDD (26. Januar 2014)

Dropi schrieb:


> Anderer Lenker (Easton Carbon 35mm), Race Face 50mm Vorbau und RITCHEY WCS V5 Pedale, 12,9 Kg Gr. M


Wieviel haste ungefähr an Lenker und Vorbau Gewicht gespart? 
Ist der Easton ein besonderer Lenker, oder warum hast du dich für den entschieden? 
Wie lang ist der original verbaute Vorbau? 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropi (26. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Wieviel haste ungefähr an Lenker und Vorbau Gewicht gespart?
> Ist der Easton ein besonderer Lenker, oder warum hast du dich für den entschieden?
> Wie lang ist der original verbaute Vorbau?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dropi (26. Januar 2014)

Servus, denkst du, dass Huber Buchsen die Schluckfreudigkeit merklich erhöhen würde?
@radmodi
Ich gaube nicht, hab grad beim Torque die unteren getauscht und konnte sie noch nicht wirklich testen.
Die "Schluckfreudigkeit" bezieht sich auf das Torque. Das Slide kann schon was!!!


----------



## Dropi (26. Januar 2014)

Ach ja, den Lenker habe ich auch gekauft, weil ich gerne auf langen Verbindungsstücken (Gabel absenken und vollgas) die Hände in die Mitte neben den Vorbau nehme (Aerodynamik) und Carbon ist warm! Keine Frostfinger beim umgreifen.


----------



## fone (27. Januar 2014)

Dropi schrieb:


> (slide 160) Erster Fahreindruck, bergauf super, bergab könnte der Hinterbau schluckfreudiger sein!
> p.s.Für´s Grobe hab ich ein Torque.
> 
> @radmodi
> Die "Schluckfreudigkeit" bezieht sich auf das Torque. Das Slide kann schon was!!!



wie? was? hä?


die buchse spielen für die charakteristik des hinterbaus keine rolle.


----------



## Aalex (27. Januar 2014)

najo, alubushing in stahlhülsen sind schon eher suboptimal im bezug aufs ansprechverhalten

wenn er aber nen torque hat ist das "könnte schluckfreudiger sein" auch eher subjektiv zu betrachten. 

setzt man da nen hardtail fahrer drauf, der nie fully gefahren ist wird der genau das Andere sagen.


----------



## Caspar720 (27. Januar 2014)

Weiss jemand welches Pressfit Innenlager man braucht für einen Umbau des 9.0 auf XX1. Bin bei den Recherchen bis jetzt auf 2 gestoßen: Truvativ BB30 oder Truvativ BB92. Die BB30 sind nur die Lagerschalen und nicht das ganze Innenlager oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (27. Januar 2014)

Du brauchst das BB92, BB30 ist ein anderes System.


----------



## Caspar720 (27. Januar 2014)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## radmodi (27. Januar 2014)

Schaut mal!!! 8.0 SE


----------



## bartschipro (27. Januar 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht gar nicht so matt aus das Corbon... Bei mir irgendwie anders. Hast du das Rad mit irgendwas behandelt oder eingesprüht oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?


----------



## Juppidoo (27. Januar 2014)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Das sieht gar nicht so matt aus das Corbon... Bei mir irgendwie anders. Hast du das Rad mit irgendwas behandelt oder eingesprüht oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?


Ich hab die Karre mit Atlantik Radglanz (das rote Zeug) eingerieben. Das macht dem  Material nix und mir gefällt es. Das nehme ich auch für Alurahmen.


----------



## agadir (28. Januar 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Schaut mal!!! 8.0 SE


Netter Trail, aber es ist das, wofür das Slide 160 gebaut wurde???? 
Ich hätte nun wirklich etwas groberes Geläuf erwartet ...
Oder will man unterstreichen, dass man mit einem Enduro auch einfach so mal durch den Wald fahren kann?
Stephan


----------



## Caspar720 (28. Januar 2014)

agadir schrieb:


> Netter Trail, aber es ist das, wofür das Slide 160 gebaut wurde????
> Ich hätte nun wirklich etwas groberes Geläuf erwartet ...
> Oder will man unterstreichen, dass man mit einem Enduro auch einfach so mal durch den Wald fahren kann?
> Stephan


 
Das Bike ist der Hammer, das Video eher ein Witz


----------



## fone (28. Januar 2014)

nein, das hat nichts mit dem eigentlichen einsatzbereich zu tun.
ich denke die fahren sonst nur rennrad. der hockt ja fast noch beschissener auf dem rad als ich.
gutes rad, albernes video.


----------



## LanceDD (28. Januar 2014)

fone schrieb:


> nein, das hat nichts mit dem eigentlichen einsatzbereich zu tun.
> ich denke die fahren sonst nur rennrad. der hockt ja fast noch beschissener auf dem rad als ich.
> gutes rad, albernes video.


Klasse Kommentar! :-D 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## yoger83 (28. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Passende Vorbaulängen könnt ihr selbstverständlich angeben.


Komponenten (andere Vorbaulänge) können nicht getauscht werden....so wurde es mir am Telefon gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (28. Januar 2014)

@voger83 gegen einen Aufpreis vermutlich schon.

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (28. Januar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> @voger83 gegen einen Aufpreis vermutlich schon.
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Definitiv jain...es steht geschrieben: Wer Vorort kauft kann dies beim Kauf mit vereinbaren, wer online bestellt muß es so nehmen wie aus dem Katalog. Das wurde schon mehrfach hier im Forum vom GF gepostet.


----------



## Teppie (29. Januar 2014)

Ist es möglich dass ein Radon Mitarbeiter hier eine Meldung macht wenn das Slide 160 9.0 in 20inch auf Lager ist in Bonn? Ich möchte das gerne im Laden kaufen 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## yoger83 (29. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Definitiv jain...es steht geschrieben: Wer Vorort kauft kann dies beim Kauf mit vereinbaren, wer online bestellt muß es so nehmen wie aus dem Katalog. Das wurde schon mehrfach hier im Forum vom GF gepostet.


Aber laut ChrisStahl wäre es möglich und ab Sommer sogar direkt auf der neuen Seite vom Onlineshop....

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (29. Januar 2014)

wir reden aber von jetzt und nicht von Sommer. Und jetzt geht es nicht.
Desweiteren hätte die neue Homepage schon vor Monaten online sein sollen. Das wurde leider verschoben. Daher ist der aktuelle Status daß es nur beim Kauf im Laden geht. Über zukünftige Dinge kann man spekulieren, aber wie das so ist, eine Garantie daß es dann auch online geht gibt es nicht, es kann sich immer eine kurzfristige Änderung ergeben.


----------



## LanceDD (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo Slide - Gemeinde, ich hatte ja auch den einen oder anderen Umbau-Wunsch und habe mich eben mit dem Werkstatt-Verantwortlichen im Store (Hr. Reuter) unterhalten. 

Also: es gibt definitiv im Laden auch KEINE Umbauten, außer vielleicht mal ne andere Vorbaulänge o. ä. 
Ich hätte z. B. gern den EX 1501 an meinem zukünftigen 8.0 gesehen - keine Chance! 

Der Stern vom Slide Carbon beginnt bei mir gerade zu sinken... 

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem CUBE STEREO, egal ob 29er oder 650B? Dort könnte man beim Händler genau nach den eigenen Wünschen umbauen lassen! 
Vom Rahmen werden sich Slide und Stereo nicht viel nehmen und bei der Ausstattung muss halt der Händler ran ;-) 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## filiale (29. Januar 2014)

Du kannst doch nicht erwarten dass die Preise super günstig sind und dann auch noch extra Wünsche äußern...die Preismanagment bei Radon geht nur deshalb weil die Räder so sind wie sie sind. Wenn bei der Menge an verkauften Rädern jeder extra Wünsche hat, braucht es eine andere Logistik und die kostet zusätzlich Geld den wieder alle zahlen müssen. Wer also nichts verändern möchte zahlt das mit.


----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem CUBE STEREO, egal ob 29er oder 650B? *Dort könnte man beim Händler genau nach den eigenen Wünschen umbauen lassen! *
> Vom Rahmen werden sich Slide und Stereo nicht viel nehmen und bei der Ausstattung muss halt der Händler ran ;-)


 
Ja? Wo?
Bei Cube gibt es die Option nicht! Wenn, dann liegt es nur allein im Ermessen des jeweiligen Händler!
Man kann vereinzelt bei einigen Händlern ein Rahmenset kaufen, aber nicht nach Wunsch. Dann muß man das nehmen, was grad angeboten wird.


----------



## LanceDD (29. Januar 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ja? Wo?
> Bei Cube gibt es die Option nicht! Wenn, dann liegt es nur allein im Ermessen des jeweiligen Händler!
> Man kann vereinzelt bei einigen Händlern ein Rahmenset kaufen, aber nicht nach Wunsch. Dann muß man das nehmen, was grad angeboten wird.


Also mein Händler würde das machen! Er meinte, dass er die Original-Teile gut verwenden kann, um mal ein Musterbike oder andere Sachen aufzubauen. 

Und dann hat er ja auch Druck vom Slide Carbon, mit dem er keinen Umsatz machen würde O 


Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2014)

Dann klär das mit deinem Händler. Hier ist der falsche Ort dafür. Und Radon wird deswegen auch nicht nachgeben.


----------



## LanceDD (29. Januar 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dann klär das mit deinem Händler. Hier ist der falsche Ort dafür. Und Radon wird deswegen auch nicht nachgeben.


So soll es sein  

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Bloodshot (29. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Hallo Slide - Gemeinde, ich hatte ja auch den einen oder anderen Umbau-Wunsch und habe mich eben mit dem Werkstatt-Verantwortlichen im Store (Hr. Reuter) unterhalten.
> 
> Also: es gibt definitiv im Laden auch KEINE Umbauten, außer vielleicht mal ne andere Vorbaulänge o. ä.
> Ich hätte z. B. gern den EX 1501 an meinem zukünftigen 8.0 gesehen - keine Chance!
> ...


Also wenn du EX 1501 willst, dann nimm halt das SE? oder stell die 1700 in den bikemarkt und bete  (mach ich auch )


----------



## LanceDD (29. Januar 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Also wenn du EX 1501 willst, dann nimm halt das SE? oder stell die 1700 in den bikemarkt und bete  (mach ich auch )


Hab auch schon vorsichtshalber ein SE bestellt, weil es ja limitiert sein soll.
Dummerweise erst nach der Bestellung hab ich nochmal genauer nachgerechnet und bräuchte doch 2fach :-/ 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## biking-wc (29. Januar 2014)

Dropi schrieb:


> Bremsen und Reverbschalter habe ich auch getauscht (links/rechts). D
> Anhang anzeigen 269589 Anhang anzeigen 269587 Anhang anzeigen 269588



Den Reverbschalter habe ich auch auf links unten getauscht. Die Verlegung der Reverb Hydraulikleitung habe ich mir von dir abgeschaut (1. Befestigung einfach auslassen und die Leitung in den Rahmen schieben)


----------



## Caspar720 (29. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Hab auch schon vorsichtshalber ein SE bestellt, weil es ja limitiert sein soll.
> Dummerweise erst nach der Bestellung hab ich nochmal genauer nachgerechnet und bräuchte doch 2fach :-/
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


 
Ich baue mein 9.0 auch um, da leider keins der 4 Modelle exakt auf mein Wuschbike passt.
Aber damit muss man bei einem Versenderbike für den Preis einfach leben.

Wenn ich mir eine Spezi Carbon Schleuder für 8000 Euro holen würde, würde ich das auch als zwingende Service sehen wollen. Aber irgendwo muss man beim Versender für den Preis halt Abstriche machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodshot (29. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Hab auch schon vorsichtshalber ein SE bestellt, weil es ja limitiert sein soll.
> Dummerweise erst nach der Bestellung hab ich nochmal genauer nachgerechnet und bräuchte doch 2fach :-/
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


Dann hast du du doch bei dem LRS was du wolltest  und irgentwas findest du immer was, was nicht perfekt ist  auch wenns nur die Griffe sind


----------



## yoger83 (29. Januar 2014)

Jeder Kauf ist auch ein Kompromiss......

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## LanceDD (29. Januar 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Dann hast du du doch bei dem LRS was du wolltest  und irgentwas findest du immer was, was nicht perfekt ist  auch wenns nur die Griffe sind


Is schon alles richtig, auch was einen Post weiter oben geschrieben wurde - perfekt is es wohl von Anfang an nie... 

Aber der Aufwand beim SE von 1fach auf 2fach umzurüsten is halt größer, als beim 8.0 den Laufradsatz zu tauschen... 

Es bleibt also spannend und wird mich wohl noch die eine oder andere Minute beschäftigen ;-) 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## LanceDD (29. Januar 2014)

Hab mir eben noch mal die Geometriedaten genauer angeschaut. 
Nur bei Rahmenhöhe 18" passt es rechnerisch mit der Länge des Sitzrohres - Zoll in Zentimeter (18"*2,54=45,72cm zu 46cm Sitzrohr Länge). Bei den anderen Rahmenhöhen gibt es aber mehr oder weniger große Abweichungen... Warum ist das so? 
Zum Beispiel bei 22" ist das Sitzrohr 51cm lang. Rein rechnerisch sind das aber 20"...

Und nur noch mal für mich zum Verständnis'... Ein 3cm längerer Reach und 4cm tieferer Stack bedeutet, daß man etwas gestreckter sitzt, richtig?

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## fub (29. Januar 2014)

8.0 SE kaufen, X01 sollte für 600€ zu verkaufen sein. XT komplett für 400€ kaufen, und den 10 Fach Freilaufkörper für 65€.
Also kostet dich der LRS ca 165€ Aufpreis zum normalen 8.0. Der Aufwand das zu wechseln ist finde ich ziemlich überschaubar.


----------



## greg12 (29. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Und nur noch mal für mich zum Verständnis'... Ein 3cm längerer Reach und 4cm tieferer Stack bedeutet, daß man etwas gestreckter sitzt, richtig?



kann sein, muss aber nicht! reach und stack sind ja nur die abstände in horizontaler und vertikaler richtung zwischen mitte tretlagergehäuse und mitte oberkante steuerrohr. also zuwenig angaben um daraus eine sitzposition abzuleiten. dazu muss man auch die restlich werte wie sitzwinkel, sattelstützenauszug inkl. setback, horizontale oberrohrlänge, vorbaulänge und neigung, eventl. spacer, lenkerbreite- kröpfung berücksichtigen.

z.B.
rahmen X. reach 41cm, stack 56cm, vorbau 100mm, oberrohr 610mm, sattelstütze 2cm setback
rahmen Y. reach 44cm, stack 58cm, vorbau 50mm, oberrohr 600mm, sattelstütze gerade

da wirst du auf rahmen X deutlich gestreckter sitzen, trotz nominell weniger reach!


----------



## bartschipro (29. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Is schon alles richtig, auch was einen Post weiter oben geschrieben wurde - perfekt is es wohl von Anfang an nie...
> 
> Aber der Aufwand beim SE von 1fach auf 2fach umzurüsten is halt größer, als beim 8.0 den Laufradsatz zu tauschen...
> 
> ...


 Ich kann dir die zweifach X9 von meinem 8.0 verkaufen... aber erst, wenn meine 1-fach da ist und ich damit Probe gefahren bin


----------



## bartschipro (29. Januar 2014)

... kam zweimal. sorry.


----------



## LanceDD (29. Januar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> 8.0 SE kaufen, X01 sollte für 600€ zu verkaufen sein. XT komplett für 400€ kaufen, und den 10 Fach Freilaufkörper für 65€.
> Also kostet dich der LRS ca 165€ Aufpreis zum normalen 8.0. Der Aufwand das zu wechseln ist finde ich ziemlich überschaubar.


Na das is doch mal ne Ansage! Danke dir!  

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## ChrisStahl (29. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Na das is doch mal ne Ansage! Danke dir!
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet



Wahnsinn, macht doch mal eine Sammelbestellung für ein Sondermodell nach eigenem Wunsch -das wird einfacher.
Würde sich realisieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (29. Januar 2014)

wow, das sagt er jetzt  Das ist mal  ne Ansage hm??


----------



## LanceDD (29. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, macht doch mal eine Sammelbestellung für ein Sondermodell nach eigenem Wunsch -das wird einfacher.
> Würde sich realisieren lassen.


Ich bin jetzt mal so naiv zu glauben, dass du das ernst meinst.

Für mich wäre es dann technisch ganz klar ein 9.0 mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk und dadurch dann vielleicht noch 200-300€ günstiger 

Es sind sich glaub alle einige, das Rock Shox sowohl beim Preis, bei der Leistung, als auch bei der Wartung die Nase vorn hat... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## riGooo (29. Januar 2014)

Nene die XT lässt sich mit dem Reverbhebel nicht vereinigen


----------



## fub (29. Januar 2014)

@ChrisStahl Finde ich nicht nötig, weiß nicht was ich beim SE tauschen sollte wenn es bei mir ankommt  
Und dass manche vllt hier und da was selber anpassen ist ja auch oft eher ein Individualisierungswunsch als eine Notwendigkeit.
Aber ihr könnt ja nächstes Jahr mal ne ICB-Version wählen lassen ;-)


----------



## fub (29. Januar 2014)

@riGooo Ich meine nur die Schaltgruppe, die Bremshebel bleiben also von der Avid und da müsste sich die Reverb doch montieren lassen, zumal die ab Werk am Bremshebel montiert wird (siehe Bilder auf der Homepage).


----------



## bartschipro (29. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, macht doch mal eine Sammelbestellung für ein Sondermodell nach eigenem Wunsch -das wird einfacher.
> Würde sich realisieren lassen.


Super Idee! Aber wenn das 8.0 SE nicht erst Ende April kommen würde, wäre das gar nicht nötig bei mir  Vorher gehe ich aber eine Woche nach Finale, und da zieh ich sicher nicht nochmal mit meinem alten Hobel los! Daher 8.0 und komplette Schaltung und Laufräder tauschen! ICB-Sondermodell wählen finde ich ne sehr gute Idee!


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl
> Aber ihr könnt ja nächstes Jahr mal ne IBC-Version wählen lassen ;-)


Da sei Gott vor!


----------



## ChrisStahl (30. Januar 2014)

fone schrieb:


> Da sei Gott vor!



Nach unseren Infos baut die Firma, die das IBC Bike gebaut hat keine MTBs mehr…...


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Nach unseren Infos baut die Firma, die das IBC Bike gebaut hat keine MTBs mehr…...


achso? wir sprechen vom ICB? also das IBC-Bike (ich glaub Internet Community Bike)? die bauen nix mehr?
darüber könnte man gerne nachdenken, dass Radon ein projekt wie das ICB 2.0 unterstützt/umsetzt!

ibc-slide160c-version:
ich wundere mich nur ab und zu, in welcher art und weise sich die sympathien hinsichtlich der komponenten(auswahl) im forum ändern.
ich weiß nicht, ob da dann undbedingt das optimum rauskommen muss, bei dem die teile noch sinnvoll zum rahmen passen. das meinte ich.
vor allem kann sich der hype in der zeit sowieso schon wieder total gedreht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodshot (30. Januar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> 8.0 SE kaufen, X01 sollte für 600€ zu verkaufen sein. XT komplett für 400€ kaufen, und den 10 Fach Freilaufkörper für 65€.
> Also kostet dich der LRS ca 165€ Aufpreis zum normalen 8.0. Der Aufwand das zu wechseln ist finde ich ziemlich überschaubar.


Ist aber nicht komplett x01  kurbel zB nicht.

Edit: Zur IBC Version: Ich denke wenn man jeweils ne sram(x01) und shimano(xt) bike anbieten würde, wäre ca 90% des Forums zufrieden  Aber Bremsen bitte immer shimano


----------



## ale2812 (30. Januar 2014)

das 8.0 SE mit pike rct3 solo air und schwarzmatten rahmen würde ich für perfekt halten.


----------



## fub (30. Januar 2014)

Ja, darauf habe ich nicht geachtet aber das sollte doch trotzdem einigermaßen hinkommen oder?
Finde das 8.0 SE schon ziemlich optimal und warum man jetzt auf einmal keine Fox-Fahrwerke wie im 9.0 fahren kann verstehe ich auch noch nicht so ganz...
Klar RCT3 klingt ganz nett aber ob man das wirklich braucht?


----------



## Bloodshot (30. Januar 2014)

also t3 ist halt nen nettes extra. aber hätte ich lieber an dem 9er als die fox die ja sogar laut fox nicht optimal funktioniert(bin sie nicht gefahren aber die pike ist ja hier zu lande wesentlich billiger und anscheinend funktioniert sie ja mindestens genau so gut)

und das SE ist schön schön von der ausstattung aber mir gefällt das matt/blau einfach besser und außerdem wird es früher ausgeliefert. WILLS ENDLICH HABEN 

passt eigentlich der m+ rein? oder stößt der piggybag an?


----------



## gandergr (31. Januar 2014)

Gestern stand mein slide 10.0 vor der Haustüre. Hatte leider nur Zeit das Rad  zusammenzuschrauben, ohne Anpassung und tuning Massnahmen. Nun ist das Ding 12.7kg in 18". 800g über Spez.. Mit 2 unterschiedlichen Waagen. Natürlich ohne Pedal, frisch vom Karton mit k.fü, Schläuchen usw...
Will keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Gewicht bei Enduros, wollte nur wissen, ob Jemand die gleichen Efahrungen gemacht hat, oder ob da etwas(?) schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## ChrisStahl (31. Januar 2014)

Wie kommst du an die Gewichtsangaben?
Das Slide 10.0 geben wir als 26" mit 12.5 in 16" und 12.8 in 18" an.
Das 29" 10.0 müsste 12.3 und 12.6 Kg sein, wobei immer kleine Toleranzen möglich aber seltenst sind.
Oder meinst du das 650b Carbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (31. Januar 2014)

Radon ist sehr genau mit den Gewichtsangaben. Radon wiegt immer 3 Räder und nimmt das Mittelmaß. Daher verwundern mich die 800gr mehr. Welches Modell hast Du genau ?


----------



## bartschipro (31. Januar 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> das 8.0 SE mit pike rct3 solo air und schwarzmatten rahmen würde ich für perfekt halten.


 Ich auch!!!


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> also t3 ist halt nen nettes extra. aber hätte ich lieber an dem 9er als die fox *die ja sogar laut fox nicht optimal funktioniert*(bin sie nicht gefahren aber die pike ist ja hier zu lande wesentlich billiger und anscheinend funktioniert sie ja mindestens genau so gut)



Fox hat das nur für die 2013er gesagt, 2014 is verbessert worden und laut mehreren tests (auch von unabhängigen) ist die 2014 nahe an der Pike dran.


----------



## gandergr (31. Januar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe das Slide Carbon 160 650B 10.0. Ist ja auch das Forum dafür. Gewichtsangaben laut Homepage 11.9kg. Ich nehme an in 16". Mir ist klar, dass das Gewicht innerhalb der Fertigungstoleranzen variiren kann und das der grössere Rahmen schwerer ist. Aber der Unterschied scheint mir doch zu hoch. Ich möchte darum gerne wissen ob schon jemand sein Slide 10 in 18" nachgewogen hat. Werde es heute auch nochmals mit einer 3ten Waage probieren.


----------



## biking-wc (31. Januar 2014)

Hi an alle die noch auf Ihr neues Bike warten!

Was ist schlimmer?
   - Auf das neue Bike zu warten
	  - oder auf den Frühling und die erste Ausfahrt zu warten
		  und dass bei bereits fertig umgebauten Bike




 

 



Lt. Wettervorhersage soll das erst die Hälfte sein?!?!?

Voraussichtlicher Bike-Saisonstart 2014: 15.05.2014

LG aus dem Süden Österreichs


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2014)

Brauchst nur genug schwung, dann geht das 

Bei mir hats gestern auch 40cm reingeworfen


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2014)

bikendes klo, sieht gut aus. auch das rad. geh doch skifahren?


----------



## filiale (31. Januar 2014)

Mitte Deutschland -> trocken, kein Schnee, leichte Sonne und + 5 Grad  Ab aufs Bike


----------



## riGooo (31. Januar 2014)

Ja, in Köln ist auch Frühling.... Schickes Bike!


----------



## riGooo (31. Januar 2014)

Fällt mir grad ein wo ich die Bilder sehe, was ist eigentlich die Lösung für ein Schutzblech hinten? Bei der Rahmengröße M geht ja nix an die Sattelstütze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (31. Januar 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Fällt mir grad ein wo ich die Bilder sehe, was ist eigentlich die Lösung für ein Schutzblech hinten? Bei der Rahmengröße M geht ja nix an die Sattelstütze...


Mudhugger 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## biking-wc (31. Januar 2014)

@fone
Skifahren ist nicht so meins - Skitourengehen macht im Winter Laune.
Ist ja auch das was ich zur Zeit mache - nur bei diesen Schneemengen (lt. Vorhersage soll noch 1m fallen 1+1=2 Neuschnee +1 Altschnee -> 3m) wird auch das wieder einige Zeit brauchen bis es möglich wird. Momentan ist mein bevorzugtes Skitourengebiet von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten - dieses WE ist wohl nur schaufeln angesagt.


----------



## ron101 (31. Januar 2014)

@biking-wc Shape Dir doch ein Pumptrack aus dem Schnee würde bestimmt irgend wie gehen.
Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (31. Januar 2014)

Sind bei den Felgen z.B. DT Swiss  EX1501 Spline
bereits die dichtenden Felgenbänder montiert?
Kann man für Tubeless Umrüstung einfach Schlauch raus, Tubelessventil und Milch rein und gut ist?
Danke für Infos

Cheers
ron


----------



## biking-wc (31. Januar 2014)

@ron101 Beim 8.0 sind die M1700 drauf - ja da waren die Felgenbänder montiert - es waren jedoch keine Ventile dabei.
Wenn du die EX1501 so wie ich nachträglich bestellst ist nur der Kit dabei und du musst die Bänder selbst reinkleben. Ist aber nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## ron101 (31. Januar 2014)

@biking-wc Habe das SE bestellt, da sind die EX1501 bereits dabei, aber mit Schlauch.
Daher interessiert mich ob die trotzdem bereits das dichtende Felgenband montiert haben.
Nehme mal an wenn es bei Deinen M1700 drauf war, wird es bei den EX1501 auch so sein.

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (31. Januar 2014)

@Ron...nur weil die Bänder extern bei den M1700 dabei lagen, heißt es nicht, daß es bei den EX1501 auch so ist. Bei meinen XR 1501 war das Band eingeklebt und die Ventile lagen in einem Tütchen dabei. Frage mal bei DTSwiss nach.


----------



## ron101 (31. Januar 2014)

@filiale die Räder sind bereits an dem von mir bestellten Bike von Radon dran. 
Habe keine separat bei DT Swiss bestellt, denn dort steht klar wie der lieferumfang ist. 
Radon wird bei DT Swiss OEM einkaufen, und dann kann das ja auch anderst sein.

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (31. Januar 2014)

Bei meinem Canyon waren die XR auch als OEM Felgen mit dabei. Dennoch entsprach es zu 100% der DTSwiss Homepage mit eingeklebten Bändern und Ventile als Zubehör mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (31. Januar 2014)

Sorry, dass ich frage, aber funktioniert das tatsächlich mit der Milch? Wenn ich mir einen Nagel in den Reifen fahre ist ein Loch drin und die Milch verschließt es dann automatisch oder wie? Wie lange funktioniert das? Gibt es bessere und schlechte Milch und oder empfiehlt es sich die Marke des Reifenherstellers zu verwenden? Wie repariere ich im Notfall, falls die Luft doch nicht hält?


----------



## filiale (31. Januar 2014)

Bei einem Nagel geht das natürlich nicht weil das Loch zu groß ist. Die Milch verschließt nur solange noch Milch im Reifen ist, logisch. Suche mal mit google.


----------



## LanceDD (31. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei einem Nagel geht das natürlich nicht weil das Loch zu groß ist. Die Milch verschließt nur solange noch Milch im Reifen ist, logisch. Suche mal mit google.


Doch doch, Nägel machen nix! 
Such mal nach Videos von Stans NoTube. Da ballert er immer wieder über Nagelbretter und sticht Schraubendreher in die Reifen. 
Die Brühe is der Hammer! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Caspar720 (31. Januar 2014)

Also bei meinem 9.0 waren für die ex1501 keine Tubelesss Ventile dabei, was ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schade finde. 
Normalerweise sind die im Lieferumfang der Felge enthalten soweit ich weiss.... 
Bzgl. Felgenband hab ich noch gar ned geschaut


----------



## _mike_ (31. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Radon ist sehr genau mit den Gewichtsangaben. Radon wiegt immer 3 Räder und nimmt das Mittelmaß. Daher verwundern mich die 800gr mehr. Welches Modell hast Du genau ?


Also das Slide 150 E1 2014 soll ja laut Webseite 13,2 kg wiegen - meins kam mit 13,5kg in Größe M - 300g Unterschied auf Grund des größeren Rahmens wollen mir nicht ganz einleuchten!


----------



## Bloodshot (1. Februar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Fox hat das nur für die 2013er gesagt, 2014 is verbessert worden und laut mehreren tests (auch von unabhängigen) ist die 2014 nahe an der Pike dran.


Mir ist klar, dass das meckern auf hohem Niveau ist  hier das Fazit des Test der 34er RAD (somit 2015?): "Uns ist durchaus bewusst, dass Fox alles daran gesetzt haben wird, uns das bestmögliche Fahrerlebnis auf der RAD-Version zu bieten. Aber ist die 2014er 34 nun zwangsläufig schlecht? Das nicht – die Messlatte liegt aber mittlerweile hoch und Fox konnte sie mit dem RAD-Modell auch gegenüber ihren eigenen Produkten definitiv ein ganzes Stück anheben. Fakt ist, die RAD-Gabel bot uns eine erheblich bessere Performance als das reguläre 2014er Modell. Entscheidend war der direkte Vergleich beider Versionen, denn nur so lassen sich Unterschiede klar erkennen und begründen. Interessant wäre für uns an dieser Stelle auch ein direkter Vergleich zur Rock Shox Pike gewesen, die derzeit den Klassenprimus unter den Enduro-Gabeln darstellt. "

Und wegen tubeless : fragt doch bei radon nach, am besten vor der Bestellung, vlt haben die ja ne ganze Box tubeless Ventile rum liegen wenn die auch bei OEM dabei sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2014)

Es gibt ja nun auch noch etwas Serienstreuung die sich nicht nur auf den Rahmen sondern auch auf alle anderen Teile bezieht. Reifen können auch stark variieren. Gemessen wurde bei Radon z.T. auch an den Vorserienmodellen bzw. den ersten gelieferten Exemplaren. Wenn es dann noch Änderungen gibt kann es durchaus zu Differenzen kommen. Die Biker wollen ja schon 2012 wissen wie das Bike in 2014 aussieht und wiegt. So schnell kann kein Hersteller reagieren. Daher ist eine gewisse Toleranz durchaus verständlich.

Canyon hat seit 2014 die Gewichte ordentlich nachgebessert. Der Druck der Community und die Beschwerden waren recht groß. Jetzt paßt es wirklich gut. Mein Bike war mit 12.3 auf der Homepage von Canyon angegeben und wog in L 12,25kg. Das ist ein Top Wert. Aber in der Vergangenheit hatte es Canyon damit auch nicht so genau genommen


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2014)

Beim Slide 130 8.0 weiß ich daß die Gewichte recht genau passen. Ich habe es selbst nachgewogen.


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Doch doch, Nägel machen nix!
> Such mal nach Videos von Stans NoTube. Da ballert er immer wieder über Nagelbretter und sticht Schraubendreher in die Reifen.
> Die Brühe is der Hammer!
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet



Das hat aber nichts mit der Milch zu tun sondern mit dem Reifenaufbau. Der Reifen muß sich selbst möglichst gut verschließen können und sich selbst gut zusammenziehen und dabei auch stabil bleiben. Das geht nicht mit jedem Reifen.


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Also bei meinem 9.0 waren für die ex1501 keine Tubelesss Ventile dabei, was ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schade finde.
> Normalerweise sind die im Lieferumfang der Felge enthalten soweit ich weiss....
> Bzgl. Felgenband hab ich noch gar ned geschaut



Dann wurden die Ventile entweder aus Kostengründen nicht mitgeliefert (kosten im VK auch um die 7 Euro pro Stück). Bei der Masse an Felgen kann man dann ordentlich sparen. Oder bei diesen EX Modellen werden sie grundsätzlich nicht mitgeliefert, kann auch sein.
Die XR Fahrer steigen alle auf tubeless um weil alles fertig vormontiert und mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Februar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Also bei meinem 9.0 waren für die ex1501 keine Tubelesss Ventile dabei, was ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schade finde.
> Normalerweise sind die im Lieferumfang der Felge enthalten soweit ich weiss....
> Bzgl. Felgenband hab ich noch gar ned geschaut



Felgenband is drinnen bzw schon eingeklebt


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (1. Februar 2014)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das das SE auf Radon-Bikes und Bike-Discount immer mit einem 30er Kettenblatt auf der X1/X01-Kurbel gezeigt wird. Geliefert wird es jedoch laut Ausstattungsliste mit einem sehr sportlichen 34er...


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Februar 2014)

Die Bilder entsprechen nicht immer dem was dann ausgeliefert wird, das 9.0er z.b. hat ne Kefü dran, auf dem Bild der Homepage ist es aber ohne Kefü


----------



## Caspar720 (2. Februar 2014)

Kurze Frage an die technisch versierten 
Hab vom 9.0 gerade die XT Kurbel abgebaut weil ich das Bike wegen Tretlager-Wechsel zum Händler geben wollte.
Hab dann aus Spaß mal die X01 Kurbel durch das eingebaute Shimano geschoben und finde die Kurbel sitzt da ziemlich gut drin.
Kann es sein dass die X01 doch auch mit dem Shimano BB71 kompatibel ist?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (2. Februar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Bilder entsprechen nicht immer dem was dann ausgeliefert wird, das 9.0er z.b. hat ne Kefü dran, auf dem Bild der Homepage ist es aber ohne Kefü




Schon klar, ich wollte damit nur sagen, das ein 30er Kettenblatt für das Bike viel sinnvoller wäre - bei dem "VeloTotalTV-Test" ist ja auch ein 30er montiert. Und weil das Ding ja wohl gerade auf Promo-Tour bei den Bike-Bravos unterwegs ist verfällscht das ja schon ein bisschen die Realität... so ein Kettenblatt kostet schließlich um die 70 €!


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (2. Februar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die technisch versierten
> Hab vom 9.0 gerade die XT Kurbel abgebaut weil ich das Bike wegen Tretlager-Wechsel zum Händler geben wollte.
> Hab dann aus Spaß mal die X01 Kurbel durch das eingebaute Shimano geschoben und finde die Kurbel sitzt da ziemlich gut drin.
> Kann es sein dass die X01 doch auch mit dem Shimano BB71 kompatibel ist?



Wieso nicht, wenn der Lager-Durchmesser und die Breite passen dann laß`das XT doch drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (2. Februar 2014)

Sram schreibt ein nächst grösseres oder kleineres Kettenblatt geht bei 1x11 ohne Anpassung der Kette.
Daher find ich das 34er Kettenblatt am SE auch irgend wie dof. So muss man für den Einsatz mit einem 30er dann wohl oder übel die Kette kürzen.
Weiss da jemand wie das bei den 1x11 auf die richtige Länge angepasst wird?

Cheers
ron


----------



## fub (2. Februar 2014)

@ron101 wo hast du den Hinweis auf der Sram-Seite gefunden? Wenn dem so sein sollte und du nur das 30er Blatt fahren willst kannst du doch einfach ein Glied aus der Kette nehmen und fertig ist die Sache oder verstehe ich da gerade was nicht?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Februar 2014)

Ich hab das hier im Forum auch schon öfters gelesen, man hat ein +/- 2 Zähne Speilraum ohne änderung der Kettenlänge (bei der Sram 1x11)


----------



## radmodi (2. Februar 2014)

...ich bräuchte bitte ebenfalls Unterstützung! Ich möchte das 28er KB (tausche den xo1 Spyder gegen den xx1) montieren und weiß nicht um wie viel ich die Kette kürzen soll? Basis ist das 8.0 SE mit 34er KB.


----------



## ron101 (2. Februar 2014)

@ Fub Keie Ahnung ob es denn mit einem Glied weniger Passt oder ob es halt zwei oder Drei Glieder weniger benötigt.
Am liebsten hätte ich die Möglichkeit für 30/32/34 die grösseren werde ich eh nicht benötigen.
Weiss leider nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe, vieleicht finde ich es mal wieder.
Cheers
ron


----------



## LanceDD (2. Februar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Am liebsten hätte ich die Möglichkeit für 30/32/34 die grösseren werde ich eh nicht benötigen.


Ich sage nur... 2fach ;-) 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## ron101 (2. Februar 2014)

@LanceDD 
Es geht ja mit 1x11 mit 30/32/34 Kettenblatt ohne Anpassung der Kette.
Nur wenn es ab Werk mit dem 34 Kettenblatt kommt dann geht halt nur 32/34/36 ohne die Kette anzupassen.
Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (2. Februar 2014)

@radmodi 
Habe irgend wo schon gesehen, dass es 28er  Kettenblatt für X01 gibt. Allerdings nicht von Sram selber irgend eine andere Bude die sowas anbietet.
Cheers
ron


----------



## LanceDD (2. Februar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> @LanceDD
> Es geht ja mit 1x11 mit 30/32/34 Kettenblatt ohne Anpassung der Kette.
> Nur wenn es ab Werk mit dem 34 Kettenblatt kommt dann geht halt nur 32/34/36 ohne die Kette anzupassen.
> Cheers
> ron


Das is mir schon klar ;-) 
Aber bevor ICH anfange, irgendwelche Kettenblätter im Rucksack (sofern ich einen auf habe) mit zuschleifen, dann doch lieber 2fach! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (2. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich wie Boardi05 sagt doch +/- 2 Zähne Spielraum habe, passt es doch mit 30/32/34
Soweit ich weiß, sind die 28er Blätter vom Lochkreis zu klein für die x1/x01 Kurbel, daher muss dann wohl der Spider mit getauscht werden und der Wechsel dauert was länger.
@LanceDD Denke kaum, dass die Blätter unterwegs gewechselt werden sollen, sondern je nach Anlass. 
Alpencross mit 30er Blatt, Endurorennen und Hometrails (je nach Wohnort) mit 34er Blatt.


----------



## LanceDD (2. Februar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> Denke kaum, dass die Blätter unterwegs gewechselt werden sollen, sondern je nach Anlass.
> Alpencross mit 30er Blatt, Endurorennen und Hometrails (je nach Wohnort) mit 34er Blatt.


Das is natürlich ein Argument! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## fub (2. Februar 2014)

@LanceDD willst du die X01 an deinem Slide denn gar nicht testen? Welche Gänge würden dir denn fehlen?


----------



## ron101 (2. Februar 2014)

Haben bein 8SE die Kettenblätter 94mm oder 104mm Lochkreis?
Danke für Info.
Cheers
ron


----------



## LanceDD (2. Februar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> @LanceDD willst du die X01 an deinem Slide denn gar nicht testen? Welche Gänge würden dir denn fehlen?


Je nach Kettenblatt würde mir da entweder halt oben oder unten was fehlen. 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (2. Februar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Haben bein 8SE die Kettenblätter 94mm oder 104mm Lochkreis?
> Danke für Info.
> Cheers
> ron



Vermutlich 94mm, weil es für die X1 Kurbel 30er Kettenblätter gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-st (3. Februar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die technisch versierten
> Hab vom 9.0 gerade die XT Kurbel abgebaut weil ich das Bike wegen Tretlager-Wechsel zum Händler geben wollte.
> Hab dann aus Spaß mal die X01 Kurbel durch das eingebaute Shimano geschoben und finde die Kurbel sitzt da ziemlich gut drin.
> Kann es sein dass die X01 doch auch mit dem Shimano BB71 kompatibel ist?


Soweit ich weiß ist die Welle der SRAM Kurbel auf der linken Seite etwas dünner (22 vs 24mm) und wird deshalb Spiel haben. Es gibt jedoch Spacer, die den Lagern von C-Bear zB beiliegen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Februar 2014)

Der Lochkreis bei der SRAM X1 Kurbel beträgt 94mm.

RADON Team


----------



## ron101 (3. Februar 2014)

@ radon-bikes
Besten Dank für die Info.
Cheers
ron


----------



## radmodi (3. Februar 2014)

@ron101 Danke für den Tip, aber ich habe mir schon den xx1 Spyder und das 28er und 30er xx1 KB besorgt. Der xx1 Spyder sieht wertiger aus als der xo1, ebenso die Kettenblätter und formschlüssig sind die Teile auch noch. Die Kette werde ich versuchshalber mal um ein Glied kürzen.


----------



## ron101 (3. Februar 2014)

@radmodi 
Hast Du dein 8SE bereits? Würde mich interessieren ob es mit einem Glied kürzen ausreicht.
Oder bist Du einfach breit für wenns dann kommt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## radmodi (4. Februar 2014)

@ron101 Leider nein! Möchte nur ready sein, wenns kommt. Habs ne Stunde nachdem es online gegangen ist bestellt. Fast 4 Monate auf ein Radl warten nervt total! Wenn´s pünktlich in der 18. Kw ausgeliefert wird ist es okay, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## ron101 (4. Februar 2014)

Ah Ok, habe es mir auch gleich als es rausgekommen ist geordert, vieleicht schon nach 55min )))
Mal sehen wann es kommt. Beim dem derzeitigen Sumpf und Matsch in meinem Backyard bin ich zwar froh noch nicht das neue Bike einzusauen.
Cheers
ron


----------



## gnadenhammer (5. Februar 2014)

gfddfgdf


----------



## gnadenhammer (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo Jungs,

ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit mir ein Slide 160 10.0 in S zu bestellen.
Hat vieleicht einer hier schon einen in dieser Größe.
Würde gerne ein paar Pics von den Bike in S sehen weil oft sich die Rahmen von M zu S unterscheiden.
Vielleicht gibt es hier einen der 1-2 Pics hier reinladan könnte.

gruß


----------



## snake89e (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Frage zum Umrüsten der DT Swiss M1700 auf tubeless am Slide 160 8.0.
1. Wie ich jetzt hier gelesen habe ist das notwendige Felgenband schon eingeklebt, richtig?
2. Kann ich die folgenden Ventile verwenden oder doch besser das Original von DT?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a86388/ultralight-tubeless-ventil-2er-set-schwarz.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48909/universal-tubelessventil-35mm-paar.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfpflock (5. Februar 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> @ron101 Danke für den Tip, aber ich habe mir schon den xx1 Spyder und das 28er und 30er xx1 KB besorgt. Der xx1 Spyder sieht wertiger aus als der xo1, ebenso die Kettenblätter und formschlüssig sind die Teile auch noch. Die Kette werde ich versuchshalber mal um ein Glied kürzen.


Hallo Zusammen
8.0 SE bestellt nun zur Frage xx1 Spyder wo hast du dir den besorgt, und welche Sram Artikelnr. hat das Ding.
Kettenblätter giebt es fast überall.

Danke für die Info


----------



## radmodi (5. Februar 2014)

@surfpflock Den xx1 Spyder und die xx1 KB habe ich von bike24. Artklnr. sra170967 (Ausführung GXP) Gar nicht teuer!


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich werde wohl sowas montieren, leichter und in Summe günstiger...

http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Wolfto...eed-SRAM-XX1-X0-X9-X7-S2210-S1400Truvativ-AKA


----------



## radmodi (5. Februar 2014)

@Hypermotard Toller Tip!!! Da gibts sogar ein 26er KB. Sollte mir das 28er nicht reichen, verkauf ich den Krempel wieder.  Aber schnell mal das KB wechseln fällt dann aus..., Hm!


----------



## Dropi (9. Februar 2014)

*Fahrfertig 12,6 Kg*


----------



## Triple-M (9. Februar 2014)

Mann, ist das ne geile Maschine. Aber bald ist ja KW 11 ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flkz1983 (9. Februar 2014)

oh ja! ich bin auch schon sooo gespannt


----------



## riGooo (10. Februar 2014)

Sieht aus wie in Koblenz bei Canyon fotografiert


----------



## trophy (11. Februar 2014)

Habe interesse an dem 8.0 se.
Ich fahre zur Zeit ein FRX, welches mir aber für Touren in der Eifel zu groß ist.
Zu dem Radon hab ich folgende Fragen:

1. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Einbau eines Winkelsteuersatzes. mir schwebt -1° vor.
	  fahre zur Zeit mit 64° in finds ganz angenehm. das canyon hat auch 14mm mehr Radstand.

2. Ich bin ab und zu im Bikepark. Willingen Winterberg Malmedy. Inwiefern macht das Radon das mit?
	  zweiter LRS mit dicken Schlappen würde ich schon investieren

gruß
maximilian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (11. Februar 2014)

Ist beim Slide 160 nicht möglich, weil dort Steuersatz *full-integrated* (ohne Lagerschalen).


----------



## _mike_ (11. Februar 2014)

trophy schrieb:


> Ich bin ab und zu im Bikepark. Willingen Winterberg Malmedy. Inwiefern macht das Radon das mit? zweiter LRS mit dicken Schlappen würde ich schon investieren



Das wird dir Mangels Erfahrung mit dem neuen Rahmen wohl schwerlich einer beantworten können.
Wir haben uns bewusst gegen Karbon entschieden und für meine Frau das Slide 150 E1 genommen.
Da wir oft die Gondel / Lift / Shuttel benutze und viele Tiefenmeter sammeln ist mir das Gewicht nicht so wichtig, dann lieber stabieler und bewährt. Schau auch mal links und rechts von Radon - hab mir grad das Propain Tyee rausgelassen, hat ne Bikeparkfreigabe.


----------



## trophy (11. Februar 2014)

Ich hab schon links und rechts geschaut.
Das tyee bin ich schon gefahren. Bergab wars super nur bergauf nicht so bombe.
Beim Cannondale Jekyll ist das genau andersherum.
Mein Fokus liegt auch klar auf bergab, aber das Gewicht des Radons zusammen mit dem 1x11 reizt schon sehr.
Vielleicht spar ich noch etwas und schau mal Richtung ibis mojo.

Ich fahre nachher einfach mal nach Bonn und schau was die Kollegen zum Thema Park sagen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe. Das mit dem Steuersatz ist echt schade.

Gruß
maximilian


----------



## Vincy (11. Februar 2014)

Die geben für das Slide 160 keine Bikepark-Freigabe! Dafür ist es auch nicht gedacht und auch nicht geeignet.
Dafür gibt es das Swoop 175 oder 190.


----------



## riGooo (11. Februar 2014)

Was nehmt ihr präventiv um das Rad vor ner Schlammtour einzusprühen damit der Schmutz nicht so haftet, besonders bei Carbon?


----------



## ron101 (11. Februar 2014)

@riGooo ich verwende:

http://muc-off.com/protect-shine/58-bike-spray-5037835908008.html

Allerdings sprueh ich damit noch mein Aluminium Bike ein. Warte noch auf mein Plastik Fahrrad.
Werde dann aber auch dieses damit einsprühen.
Ich verwende es nach der Reinigung des Bikes.
Aber Vorsicht nicht auf die Bremsscheibe.
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trophy (12. Februar 2014)

@Vincy
Ich hatte gestern die Gelegenheit mit dem Produktmanager zu sprechen.

Thema Bikepark: Wenn man die ganz krassen sachen weglässt passt das.

Meine konkrete Frage: Steinfelder nicht blind drauf und Drops bis 2m?
Antwort: Passt. Radon war mit den Teamfahrern Brixen zum testen und da hat das Ding einiges weg gesteckt.

Thema Lenkwinkel: Ich gehe hinten auf 26 Zoll, dann komme ich bei ca. 66° aus

Ich werd mir die Karre mal ausleihen und dann mein Urteil fällen. Von dem Indoortest kann man sagen, dass das Rad wie irre beschleunigt und ich einen kürzen Vorbau nehmen würde.

Gruß
maximilian


----------



## riGooo (12. Februar 2014)

@Ron: Danke! Die Produktbeschreibung liest sich sehr gut. Ich hatte als Tipp noch "Atlantik Radglanz" gesehen. Kennst du das auch?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2014)

trophy schrieb:


> @Vincy
> Ich hatte gestern die Gelegenheit mit dem Produktmanager zu sprechen.
> 
> Thema Bikepark: Wenn man die ganz krassen sachen weglässt passt das.
> ...


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo da ich der bin der mit den Bike die meiste Erfahrung gemacht hat mal ein paar Abschätzungen : Das 160er ist ein
genau so gutes AM wie es ein vollwertiges Enduro ist, ich Fahre es mit XO1 mit 34Z ist hier für den Odenwald perfekt. Das
160er ist die ersten 100-200Km im Ansprechen etwas zäh geht dann weg. Reifen würde ich nicht zu sehr Richtung Freeride
gehen da das den Allrounder hin macht. Lenkwinkel von 64° halte ich für ein Enduro nicht für Sinnvoll da das Winkel sind
die nur im DH sinn machen ( Wenn ich Vergleich mit ein 64° Enduro fahre das ist bei langsamer Fahrt so kippelig und ich
Glaube DH Weltmeister will von euch keiner damit werden.)Zur Felgenbreite der M1700 hat 19.6mm und ist bis 2,4 frei gegeben
Nachteil gegen E 1501 mit 25mm ist das der Reifen um nicht in der Flanke zu weich zu werden etwa 0,2 Bar mehr Druck brauch
bei meinen Gewicht von 100 Kg überhaupt nicht Relevant da ich hinten sowieso 1,8 Bar fahren muß und der Hans Dampf da
schon Super Arbeitet ( ist für mich in der Montierten Combi der beste Allrounder auf den Markt). Hoffe ich konnte einige Fragen
Beantworten.


----------



## geq (12. Februar 2014)

Da das Thema Lenkwinkel angesprochenn wurde, ließe sich denn ein Angleset montiern, bzw. wie sind denn die Steurrohr Durchmesser?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Da das Thema Lenkwinkel angesprochenn wurde, ließe sich denn ein Angleset montiern, bzw. wie sind denn die Steurrohr Durchmesser?


 Nein ist IS 52 Steuerrohr taper 1 1/8" auf 11/2"


----------



## geq (12. Februar 2014)

schade


----------



## ron101 (12. Februar 2014)

@riGooo 
Nö den Atlantik kenn ich nicht. Benutze von Muc Off noch den Bike Clean für die Reinigung:
http://muc-off.com/clean/10-bike-cleaner-5037835904000.html
Wird meistens sehr sauber damit, für Karbon sollte es auch gehen.

An die Gabel und Dämpfer spritze ich nach der Reinigung noch ein wenig Brunox Deo für die Dämpfer:
http://www.brunox.com/website/produkteseiten/Deo.htm

Cheers
ron


----------



## fub (12. Februar 2014)

@ron101 ich hab in den letzten Jahren viel schlechtes über das Brunox-Deo gehört, da dieses sich wohl mit dem Öl in der Gabel verbindet und verflüssigt. Das kann auf Dauer dazu führen, dass die Gabel trocken läuft. Denke die Standrohre sauber halten, und ab und an mal Abstreifringe und Öl prüfen ist da die geeignetere Variante. Zum säubern ist Brunox aber wohl ok.


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2014)

Die dust whiper / Simmerringe lassen das WD40 / Brunox am Standrohr entlang bis zum Ölbad ins Tauchrohr gelangen. Das sind aber nur wirklich kleinste Mengen da man das Zeug ja gleich wieder abwischt. Wer mal eine Gabel zerlegt hat, kennt den Weg daß das Öl nimmt. Weniger ist mehr, zum abwischen der Standrohre ist Brunox ok, aber nicht zum draufsprühen und runterlaufen lassen bis die Suppe an den Simmerringen steht. Sofern die Standrohre danach komplett sauber und trocken gewischt werden, ist das kein Problem. Zwischen den Simmerringen befindet sind Lithiumseifenfreies Fett, das genügt um die Standrohre zu schmieren. Durch zuviel Brunox das daran runterläuft wird das Fett "ausgespült".
Also sparsam damit umgehen und trocken abwischen, dann ist das auch alles kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (12. Februar 2014)

@filiale habe diese Geschichte über Brunox auch schon gehört.
Verwende es seit Jahren und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme feststellen können.
Möglicherweise bringt es nicht viel, ich habe jedoch einfach das Gefühl, wenn ich nach der Reinigung den Deo auftrage läuft die Gabel viel geschmeidiger als wenn ich nichts mache.

Ob es da WD40 drin hat kann ich nicht beurteilen, im PDF unter Punkt 7. sind die Technischen Daten des Sprays:
http://www.brunox.com/website/daten-brunox/technischdatblatt/BRUNOX-Deo-de.pdf

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2014)

Dein Gefühl trügt nicht, die Gabel läuft geschmeidiger wenn die Standrohre mit irgend einem Zeug eingecremt werden, egal ob WD40 , Brunox, Gabelöl oder irgend ein anderes "Schmiermittel". Notwendig ist es nicht. Man kann es aber machen sofern man wie schon erwähnt sehr sparsam damit umgeht und es weitestgehend trocken wischt.
Man muß auch bedenken, daß der sehr leichte Schmierfilm kleinste Staubpartikel anzieht und dieser sich mit dem Ölbad / Fett vermischen kann. Dies ist alles andere als förderlich.


----------



## yoger83 (13. Februar 2014)

Ist es nicht besser die Standrohre mit Gabelöl zupflegen? Welches müsste man da nehmen?

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## trophy (13. Februar 2014)

Ich nehm 10W40 vom Moped. Bin bis jetzt immer gut damit gefahren.


----------



## riGooo (13. Februar 2014)

BIsher habe ich die Gabel immer nur sauber gemacht und abgetrocknet das wars. Ein wenig Öl drauf und dann abwischen klingt aber lögisch. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2014)

Gabelöl wäre das perfekte Reinigungsmittel für die Standrohre. Kostet wenige Euro in der 500ml Flaschen, dient nur zum Abwischen des Schmutzes und hält in der Menge Jahrzente.
Motoröl würde ich nicht verwenden da es Additive enthält die die Simmerringe (Gummi) angreifen könnten (rein theoretisch).
Aber macht da mal bitte keine Wissenschaft draus.


----------



## 7bft (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

werd mir wahrscheinlich das Slide 160 8.0 SE bestellen und die (schmerzhafte) Lieferzeit im April mit einem alten Hobel überbrücken (weil mein aktuelles bike haben Sie mir schon wieder aus dem Keller gestohlen... snüff). 
Die Farbe, niedrigeres Gewicht und X01 ist für mich hier der Kaufgrund.

Frage an alle: ich überlege welches für mich besser ist, 18" oder 20". Bin 180cm gross und 85cm Schrittlänge. Bevorzugt Trails rund um Wien und immer wieder auch auch was knackigeres mit höheren Stufen und Wurzeln, 1-2 mal pro Jahr ein Wochenende im Bikepark. 
Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für mich was grösse anlangt?

@radon: der Termin im April mit Woche 18 hält vorraussichtlich?

LG, Hannes.


----------



## riGooo (13. Februar 2014)

18 bei dir, aber sowas von!


----------



## 7bft (13. Februar 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> 18 bei dir, aber sowas von!


Danke! Hast vielleicht auch ne kurze Begründung damit ich den Unterschied auch verstehe...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodshot (13. Februar 2014)

also ich bin 185 und denke das 20 für mich passt aber schon etwas groß sein könnte(krieg es erst in nem monat  ) ich denke 20 wäre bei dir zu groß, außer du holst dir nen verdammt kurzen vorbau wenn du es land lieber magst.


----------



## riGooo (13. Februar 2014)

Du brauchst nur mal die letzten 20 Seiten lesen. Dann hast 100% Meinungen die dir bei deiner Größe ebenfalls 18 Zoll empfehlen würden. Ich bin 183,5 mit einer SL von 85 und mir passt 18 super! Ich bins paar mal gefahren, auch im Gelände. Größer sollte es nicht sein! Und da du nochmal kleiner bist.. Auch Bodos rat beim Testival war 18 Zoll.


----------



## 7bft (13. Februar 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur mal die letzten 20 Seiten lesen. Dann hast 100% Meinungen die dir bei deiner Größe ebenfalls 18 Zoll empfehlen würden. Ich bin 183,5 mit einer SL von 85 und mir passt 18 super! Ich bins paar mal gefahren, auch im Gelände. Größer sollte es nicht sein! Und da du nochmal kleiner bist.. Auch Bodos rat beim Testival war 18 Zoll.



Danke auch Dir! Ich weiss schon das es vielleicht irgendwo in den vorherigen 20 Seiten war .... die ersten 10 hab ich gelesen und die letzten 5, da war nix drinn ;-)

Also gut, dann is es wohl ziehmlich klar das ich 18" nehmen werd. Danke Euch allen.


----------



## ron101 (13. Februar 2014)

@BODOPROBST
Sind die 1.8bar schlauchlos oder mit Schlauch?
Gruss
ron


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2014)

@7bft, nimm das 18" !


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Februar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Sind die 1.8bar schlauchlos oder mit Schlauch?
> Gruss
> ron


 Ich fahre nur noch TL Ready ist Easy aber meist 1,9-2,0 hinten und vorn 0,2 Bar weniger.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxluthorxx (13. Februar 2014)

Bodo darf man fragen welche schrittlänge du hast und welche Größe =). Ich habs 22 bestellt aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob 20 auch reichen würde (194/93,5 Sl) und lange arme... Danke


----------



## Triple-M (13. Februar 2014)

... blättert doch ein paar Seiten zurück, da ist x-mal über Rahmengrößen und Schrittlängen duskutiert worden, inkl. Bodos Größe... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ron101 (13. Februar 2014)

@Bodo 
Welche TLR Ventile und Milch verwendest Du im zusammenhang mit den DT Swiss Felgen ?
Cheers
ron


----------



## xxluthorxx (13. Februar 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> ... blättert doch ein paar Seiten zurück, da ist x-mal über Rahmengrößen und Schrittlängen duskutiert worden, inkl. Bodos Größe...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


Bodos größe und schrittlänge weiß ich nicht, steht immer nur dass er auch groß is =)


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Februar 2014)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> Bodos größe und schrittlänge weiß ich nicht, steht immer nur dass er auch groß is =)


 Hallo ich hab 191 cm und 91 SL ha Hände 79 cm bis Fingersp. bei den Ven. Eins. meist Mavic oder DT bei Mavic Achtung bei
hohen Felgen da das Gewinde nicht bis oben geht.


----------



## Marc1973 (13. Februar 2014)

7bft schrieb:


> Danke auch Dir! Ich weiss schon das es vielleicht irgendwo in den vorherigen 20 Seiten war .... die ersten 10 hab ich gelesen und die letzten 5, da war nix drinn ;-)
> 
> Also gut, dann is es wohl ziehmlich klar das ich 18" nehmen werd. Danke Euch allen.





7bft schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> werd mir wahrscheinlich das Slide 160 8.0 SE bestellen und die (schmerzhafte) Lieferzeit im April mit einem alten Hobel überbrücken (weil mein aktuelles bike haben Sie mir schon wieder aus dem Keller gestohlen... snüff).
> Die Farbe, niedrigeres Gewicht und X01 ist für mich hier der Kaufgrund.
> ...





Bei mir sind die Maße ähnlich und ich bin das 9.0 in Bonn probegefahren....18 Zoll war perfekt 
für meine Größe..... (183cm, 84er Schrittlänge)


----------



## Marc1973 (13. Februar 2014)

Werde mir wahrscheinlich das 9 nuller bestellen...sehr geile  Optik, und die zuverlässigste Druckpunktstabilste Bremse am Markt....
(mal gucken was die Finanzen so sagen, habe mir vor zwei Jahren erst ein  Cannondale RZ 120 one zugelegt....und eigentlich nur Ärger damit)


----------



## xxluthorxx (13. Februar 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab 191 cm und 91 SL ha Hände 79 cm bis Fingersp. bei den Ven. Eins. meist Mavic oder DT bei Mavic Achtung bei
> hohen Felgen da das Gewinde nicht bis oben geht.


Danke Bodo, dann bleib ich bei 22 meine arme sind noch ma 8 cm länger bis zur fingerspitze =)


----------



## MC² (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo Radon Gemeinde,
langsam wirds Zeit für ein neues Bike. Das Gewicht vom Slide 8 ist mit 12.6kg gegeben, fast genaus viel wie mein altes Stage(12.9). Wo bleibt der Gewichtsvorteil vom Rahmen (1.9 vs 2.7 kg) .auf der Strecke? Wo muss hier das tuning beginnen, um deutlich unter 12kg zu kommen, ohne die Reverb raus zu schmeissen.


----------



## ron101 (14. Februar 2014)

Kauf doch das 8SE dan hast Du bei Rahmengrösse S 11.8 kg.
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (14. Februar 2014)

Leichtere Reifen, keine Variosattelstütze, Leichtbaulaufräder...da kommt das ein oder andere Gramm zusammen.
Finde es aber auch müßig die beiden Räder zu vergleichen, da das Slide 160 doch ne ganze Ecke mehr auf Abfahrtsperformance getrimmt ist.


----------



## riGooo (14. Februar 2014)

Ja genau, bau alles ab was das Rad an sich und dessen vorgesehene Funktionsweise ausmacht...


----------



## MC² (14. Februar 2014)

Danke schon mal für den Input,

also das Stage hat nen 900gr. schwereren Rahmen, der Dämpfer ist RP23, quasi gleich.
Gabel ist ne Fox 32 TALAS RLC 100-120-140mm, ähnlich zur Pike vom Gewicht her,
Laufräder sind DT XRC1800, die sind auf jeden Fall schwerer als die M1700, schätze mal so 200-300 Gramm.
Die Reifen sind 2,4 Nobby Nic und 2,25 Fat Albert Front, denke auch wenig Unterschied zum Hans D.
Sattelstütze ist Richey Pro 31,6x400, die ist sicher leichter als die Reverb, so um 250Gramm.
Die Einfachkurbel ist keine Option für mich, die Einschränkung dadurch finde ich zu groß. 


Mir gehts einfach darum, wo man eventuell ohne Funktionsverlust (Sattelstütze) vernünftig Gewicht sparen kann, da ich denke bei 70kg Zusatzgewicht durch mich, kann ich auch vernünftig leichter bauen, Fahrweise ist auch nicht so materialmordend, max, 40cm hohe Sprünge.


----------



## fub (14. Februar 2014)

Reifen sind zusammen ca 300Gramm, Sattelstütze 350Gramm, dazu kommt die Kettenführung  ca 150Gramm außerdem wird der Lenker ne Ecke schwerer sein.
Wenn du mit nem Carbonsattel klar kommst, kannst du da ca 150Gramm sparen, Tubeless montieren sollten wieder ca 250 Gramm bringen.
Alles andere würde ich nicht tauschen wollen, Reifen,Stütze und Kettenführung wiegen zwar was aber das zahlt sich berg ab wieder aus ;-)


----------



## Dropi (14. Februar 2014)

Kettenführung hatte 100g orginal, jetzt 16g. Kein Kettenklappern, schaltet einwandfrei und die habe ich auch im Canyon Torque verbaut, seit drei Jahren ohne nennenswerten Verschleiß. 5 Kabelbinder und ein Stück Festoschlauch (ist Ölfest). Beim Torque hab ich die Umlenkrolle schon mal abgefahren, das habe ich mit dem Schlauch noch nicht geschaft und passt farblich perfekt zum Slide 8.0


----------



## Dropi (14. Februar 2014)

MC² schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Gemeinde,
> langsam wirds Zeit für ein neues Bike. Das Gewicht vom Slide 8 ist mit 12.6kg gegeben, fast genaus viel wie mein altes Stage(12.9). Wo bleibt der Gewichtsvorteil vom Rahmen (1.9 vs 2.7 kg) .auf der Strecke? Wo muss hier das tuning beginnen, um deutlich unter 12kg zu kommen, ohne die Reverb raus zu schmeissen.


Also ich habe Größe M Slide 8.0 (12,9Kg ohne Pedale) und habe auch schon Lenker,Kasette,Griffe,Sattel und Kettenführung getauscht und bin jetzt bei 12,6 Kg mit Pedale. Ich werde noch eine Next SL Carbon 2 fach verbauen, bring noch mal 250g. Tubless kommt auch noch, aber viel mehr ist dann auch nicht zu machen.


----------



## Dropi (14. Februar 2014)

Lenker: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...35-Carbon-Riserbar-OS-Lenker-Modell-2014.html


Vorbau: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37323_Atlas-35-Vorbau-0--OS-Modell-2014.html


Sattel: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-sattel-superlight-carbon/aid:661402


Kasette: http://www.fantic26.de/SRAM-XG-1099-XX-Kassette-MTB-Cassette-10-fach-speed-11-36


Griffe: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...nk-Brothers-Cobalt-Lock-On-Griffe::43749.html


Kettenführung: selber basteln


----------



## MC² (14. Februar 2014)

Danke Dropi,
das ist mal wirklich konstruktiv!
Schwer sind vor allem auch die Reifen, knapp 1kg das Stück


----------



## Marc1973 (14. Februar 2014)

Dropi schrieb:


> Lenker: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...35-Carbon-Riserbar-OS-Lenker-Modell-2014.html
> 
> 
> Vorbau: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37323_Atlas-35-Vorbau-0--OS-Modell-2014.html
> ...





Ja das sind mal wirklich brauchbare tipps......DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flkz1983 (16. Februar 2014)

Welche Pedale kommen so an eure Slides?


----------



## yoger83 (16. Februar 2014)

NC -17 Sudpin III S-Pro kommen nächste Woche dran.......

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dropi (16. Februar 2014)

Ritchey WCS Mountain V4


----------



## Marc1973 (16. Februar 2014)

Gibt es die überhaupt noch...? Habe nur die V5 gefunden...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a83029/wcs-v5-paradigm-mtb-pedal.html


----------



## Marc1973 (16. Februar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich es wieder ganz konservativ machen..... XTR Pedale.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38057/xtr-pedale-pd-m980.html


----------



## riGooo (16. Februar 2014)

Wow sind die Ritchey pervers leicht!

BD hat das 9er 29er Slide mit 23% im TA, super Preis!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Wow sind die Ritchey pervers leicht!



Und das ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung !


----------



## Dropi (16. Februar 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> Gibt es die überhaupt noch...? Habe nur die V5 gefunden...
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a83029/wcs-v5-paradigm-mtb-pedal.html


Scheinbar nicht, meine fahre ich auch schon ewig und die V5 sind wohl auch besser gelager als die V4.


----------



## ron101 (16. Februar 2014)

Bei mir werden es wohl diese :
http://www.nc-17shop.de/product_info.php?products_id=467
Cheers
ron


----------



## _mike_ (16. Februar 2014)

Hab die Studpin 3 seit 5 Jahren und die wollen nicht kaupptgehen 
ABER: der Gripp ist nicht so berauschend, liegt an den glatten Köpfen der Pins denn da sind welche mit Gewinde um Längen besser.
Der Preis ist jedoch nach wie vor attraktiv...

Ich schraub die Race Face Atlas Pedals in blau dran.


----------



## riGooo (17. Februar 2014)

Welchen Fahrradträger nehmt ihr eigentlich um die schönen Carbon Bikes zu transportieren? Irgendwas für die AHK mit speziellen Klemmen?


----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2014)

Thule ist schon recht schick. Kommt aber auch darauf an was Du ausgeben willst. Der Kupplungskopf darf für die Verwendung eines Fahrradträgers nicht gefettet werden. Bei Thule braucht es keine zusätzlichen Klemmen rechts und linke vom Kopf so wie bei den günstigen Trägern. Und 160km/h schafft Thule auch   kommste schneller ans Ziel.


----------



## riGooo (17. Februar 2014)

Welchen Thule kannst du denn empfehlen? Nehme ich besser einen für 3 Räder, damit die Carbon Bikes nicht aneinander kommen? Was meinst du mit rechts und links vom Kopf? Wo befestigst du dein Carbon-Radl?


----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2014)

Kommt auf die Rahmengröße der Räder an ob man einen 2fach oder 3fach nimmt. Der Gedanke einen 3fach zu nehmen damit man etwas Luft zwischen zwei Rädern hat ist ok. Ich habe einen S und einen L Rahmen getestet. Da paßt das "ineinander verschachteln" sehr gut. Ich hatte noch nie Kontaktprobleme trotz nur 2fach Träger, auch mit anderen Räderkombinationen.
Günstige Träger haben rechts und links auf der Anhängerkupplung noch eine zusätzliche Abstützung die das verdrehen des Trägers auf dem Kugelkopf verhindert.
Ein Thule 92x reicht völlig aus, zusammenklappbar braucht man nicht, für Elektroräder mit 30Kg pro Rad ist übertrieben, bleibt aktuell nur der 940 oder 920. Wichtig ist, daß er abklappbar ist mit montierten Rädern.

So, nun aber bitte wieder zurück zum Thema Slide 160...


----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2014)

Achso, Du mußt mal schauen wie Du Dein Rahmenrohr einklemmen kannst. Auf alle Fälle NUR mit einem Tuch ums Rohr gewickelt. Weniger Drehmoment auf der Klemme bitte. Das Rad steht auf den Rädern die auch per Schnellspanner befestigt werden. Dadurch geht es nicht hoch und runter und nicht vor und zurück. Die Rahmenbefestigung ist nur gegen das Umkippen.


----------



## fub (17. Februar 2014)

@filiale laut Handbuch sind die Ritcheys "nur" bis 110kg zugelassen und auch nicht für Sprünge Dual/Freeride etc.
Bin auch auf der Suche nach Pedalen, aktuell tendiere ich stark zu diesen hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Pedale/Black-ONE-Plattform-Pedal.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2014)

naja, die meisten MTB Komponenten sind auf 120kg begrenzt. Da liegt man bei 110kg bei den Pedalen doch mehr oder weniger genau an dieser Grenze. Und diejenigen die Springen fahren sowieso keine Klick sondern in 90% der Fälle Plattform. Somit paßt das schon.


----------



## gandergr (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
weiss von euch Jemand Rat? Hab hier schon einmal geschrieben. Mein Slide carbon 650B 10.0 in 18" ist 12.7kg. Also 800g über Spez. und ca. 500g über meinen Erwartungen. Die Gewichte von anderen Varianten waren ja bisher nach den Rückmeldungen im Forum im grünen Bereich. Habe auch am 32.1.14 bei BD angefragt und 2 mal nachgefragt, ob dies Ihren Erwartungen entspricht oder ob ein Fehler vorliegt (Muss ja wissen ob man noch etwas machen kann). Bisher bekam ich leider noch keine Antwort. Nichtmal wann man gedenkt, mir zu antworten (ausser standart Ticket Mail). doppel  und dreifach.
Habt ihr Gewichte von euren Slide 10.0?
Wie kriegt man am besten eine Antwort von BD oder Radon?

Habe folgende Teile gewechselt: Lenker RF SIXC (gekürzt), XX Kassette, Kefü mit Bionicon ersetzt, Tubeless und ca. 550g eingesparrt


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (19. Februar 2014)

@gandergr: Wie kommst Du drauf, dass das Bike in 18" 11,9kg wiegen soll? Auf der Website werden 11,9kg für 16" genannt meines Wissens. 

Generell muss der Rahmen trotz CF recht schwer sein, anders ist bei der Ausstattung das Gewicht nicht zu erklären. Kannst Du das Rad nicht zurückschicken?


----------



## fub (19. Februar 2014)

Hast du das mit verschiedenen Waagen gewogen oder nur mit einer? 
Falls du wirklich 800Gramm über dem für 16 Zoll angegebenen Gewicht liegst würde ich bei BD anrufen und klären was da gemacht werden kann.
Denke 12,1-12,2 kg sollten das beim 18er Rahmen maximal sein. 
Würde da dann auch freundlich! erwähnen, dass du seit Wochen auf eine Antwort auf deine Mail wartest.


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

Das Rad sollte bei 16" 11,9 wiegen. Bei 18" kannste ca. 200gr draufrechnen (so ist es bei den Alurahmen). Gewogen wird bei allen Herstellern  IMMER ohne Pedale ! Was wiegen Deine Pedale ?

Sind Deine bisher eingesparten 550gr tatsächlich gewogen (alte Teile zu neuen Teilen auf der Waage !) oder ist das ein rein theoretischer Wert aufgrund der Gewichtsangaben auf der Homepage als Du die Teile bestellt hast ? Denn auch im Zubehör wird kräftig geflunkert wenn es um Gewichte geht.
Bei Tubeless spart man nur bedingt viel, abhängig vom vorher montierten Schlauch. Die normalen Schläuche wiegen 220gr. Der light 140gr. Dann kommt ja wieder die Milch hinzu und das Ventil und das Felgenband. Bei 650 sollte man 75ml reinkippen. Das sind pro Felge locker 85gr die wieder reinkommen. Die Ersparniss liegt also bei entweder 55gr bei vorher light Schlauch oder 135gr bei vorher normalem Schlauch pro Felge.

Wie groß war denn der Gewichtsunterschied zu den anderen Teilen ?


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

Dein Rad ist also erstmal keine 800gr über spec sondern "nur" 600gr. Der Hersteller argumentiert in der Regel mit Fertigungstoleranzen von bis zu 10%. Das bezieht sich auf den Rahmen. Beim Zubehör würde ich 2-3% Toleranz rechnen.


----------



## ron101 (19. Februar 2014)

Das 8SE wird in 16" mit 11.8 kg angegeben.
Hier im Forum wurde das 8SE durch Radon mit 12.1 kg gewogen angegeben.
Also sind das ca. 300g von 16" zu 18" was der Rahmen schwerer sein sollte.
Alles ohne Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und vermutlich auch ohne zusätzliche Kettenführung gewogen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Aalex (19. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Dein Rad ist also erstmal keine 800gr über spec sondern "nur" 600gr. Der Hersteller argumentiert in der Regel mit Fertigungstoleranzen von bis zu 10%. Das bezieht sich auf den Rahmen. Beim Zubehör würde ich 2-3% Toleranz rechnen.



bei schwalbe reifen wären 2-3% wünschenswert :x

da kann man mal schnell 300 Gramm Schwankung haben bei 2 Reifen


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

ja korrekt, Reifen sind da auch so ein Thema in Sachen Gewicht.

@gandergr Hast Du mal die Reifen abmontiert und einzeln gewogen und mit den Daten der Homepage verglichen ? Ich weiß , es ist nervig und macht alles Arbeit. Aber irgendwie muß man ja versuchen an die Lösung zu kommen warum die Kiste so viel schwerer ist.
Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandergr (19. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Inputs. Hier noch etwas mehr zu meinen Messungen:

die Gewichtsangaben waren immer ohne Pedale. Ich hatte erwartet, dass das Rad max. 12.2kg wiegen sollte (wegen Rahem und Toleranz, wie von euch erwähnt). Habe das Rad mit 4 verschiedenen Waagen gemessen, in unterschiedlichen Temperaturen, und die Gewichte waren immer zwischen ca. 12.63 und 12.72kg (Momentan ist das Rad, mit allen Umbauten, 12.41kg mit 320g Pedale (Candy 2) und der genausten Waage).
Hab nochmals meine Notizen hervorgenommen und summiert. Ich habe immer die gewechselten Teile gemessen(meistens mit anderer Kuchenwaage) und den Unterschied berechnet:
Tubeless: 220g Einsparung (komplette Räder davor und danach gewogen)
Kassette: 140g
Lenker: 120g
Ke.fü(minus Bionicon): 120g eingespart.

=Total von sogar 600g 

Ich habe BD auch angefragt, ob Sie mir die Gewichte von ganzen Baugruppen schicken können, damit ich den 'Ursprung' ausfindig machen kann. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Werde da wohl mal anrufen müssen...

Habe beide Räder neu komplett gewogen und mit dem theoretischen Wert der Hersteller(Räder, Reifen, Kassette, Disc, Schlauch) verglichen. Diese könnten theoretisch für max. 200g Übergewicht verantwortlich sein. Jedoch nicht für die 500g+


----------



## Dropi (19. Februar 2014)

Wenn man mal das 10.0 mit dem 8.0 vergleicht, wo sollen den da die 700g unterschied herkommen, wenn eh fast alle Anbauteile gleich sind  (Lenkzentrale, Kasette, Kette,Sattelstütze und Reifen) die Pike und die Laufräder heben sich vom Gewicht fast auf, 50g leichter. Sattel auch nur 50g leichter.


----------



## ron101 (19. Februar 2014)

Sind die Race Face Komponenten (Lenker Vorbau) auch aus Karbon? Oder sind die aus Aluminium?

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie breit die Lenker sind?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dropi (19. Februar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Sind die Race Face Komponenten (Lenker Vorbau) auch aus Karbon? Oder sind die aus Aluminium?
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie breit die Lenker sind?
> 
> ...



Sind aus Alu, 780 breit!


----------



## Marc1973 (19. Februar 2014)

Da lässt man mal eben fast vier Scheine für ein neues Bike über die Theke wandern....und bekommt auf wirklich wichtige Fragen keine Antwort........Was soll das denn?


----------



## -Poldi- (19. Februar 2014)

Da bin ich auch mal auf eine antwort gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodshot (19. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab vor dem Kauf nach tubeless und kettenführung am 8.0se gefragt und habe direkt den werktag daruaf eine antwort bekommen (fr auf mo). 

@marc: es gibt 1000€ scheine? coool  /ironie off


----------



## ron101 (20. Februar 2014)

@Bloodshot
Und hat das 8SE nun eine Ketteführung oder nicht?
Es hiess ja mal, dass alle eine KeFü kriegen.
Cheers
ron


----------



## greg12 (20. Februar 2014)

Dropi schrieb:


> Wenn man mal das 10.0 mit dem 8.0 vergleicht, wo sollen den da die 700g unterschied herkommen, wenn eh fast alle Anbauteile gleich sind  (Lenkzentrale, Kasette, Kette,Sattelstütze und Reifen) die Pike und die Laufräder heben sich vom Gewicht fast auf, 50g leichter. Sattel auch nur 50g leichter.



seh ich auch so, vergleicht man die teile, kann das 10er niemals um 700g leichter sein! ist wahrscheinlich mal wieder eine falsche angabe auf der hp!


----------



## Bloodshot (20. Februar 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> @Bloodshot
> Und hat das 8SE nun eine Ketteführung oder nicht?
> Es hiess ja mal, dass alle eine KeFü kriegen.
> Cheers
> ron


Ja richtig


----------



## Vincy (20. Februar 2014)

Rechtlich gibt es da bei den Gewichtsangaben keine Handhabe. Da ist *ab* angegeben und zudem auch keine garantierte Gewichtsangabe. 
Ist ein üblicher Marketingtrick, worüber schon seit Jahrzehnten gestritten wird. Deswegen lassen einige Hersteller die Gewichtsangaben weg.
Von den Abweichungen bei ungeeichten Waagen ganz zu schweigen. 15-25% vom Realwert sind da keine Seltenheit, eher die Regel.


----------



## riGooo (20. Februar 2014)

Klar, auf Motor-Talk wird auch jeden Tag über die Verbrauchsangaben der Autos gestritten.... Und, wen nutzt es?


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt schon. Aber mit ein Grund warum ich kein Speci kaufe ist eben genau das fehlende Gewicht. Ich weigere mich 3K auszugeben wenn ich nicht weiß was mich erwartet. Wie man an diesem und anderen Threads im gesamten Forum sieht, geht das auch vielen anderen Biker so.
Die Hersteller unterschätzen es, daß die Gewichtsangabe mit einer der wichtigsten Angaben ist !


----------



## Vincy (20. Februar 2014)

Siehst ja, zu was es da die Gewichtsangaben bringen. Nur sinnlose Diskussionen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Februar 2014)

Also liebes Forum, 

die Frage nach dem abweichenden Gewicht des Slides hat uns eine Menge Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Tatsächlich haben wir herausgefunden, dass das Rad versehentlich ohne Kettenführung gewogen wurde! Wir möchten uns für diesen Fehler entschuldigen, wir haben die Gewichtsangabe auf der Homepage angepasst. 
Die restliche Differenz können wir uns aber letztlich nicht hinreichend erklären. Möglich wäre es, dass wir Glück hatten und zufällig wirklich im Rahmen der üblichen Toleranz leichte Teile bekommen haben, wenig Fett am Rad war etc..


----------



## fub (20. Februar 2014)

@Radon-Bikes ist es jetzt auf der Homepage richtig? Ich frage da die Kettenführung am Slide 160 8.0/9.0/10.0 mit 200Gramm zusätzlich berechnet wurde und am SE wo ja nur eine einfach Führung verbaut werden muss diese mit 500Gramm zu Buche schlägt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Also liebes Forum,
> 
> die Frage nach dem abweichenden Gewicht des Slides hat uns eine Menge Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Tatsächlich haben wir herausgefunden, dass das Rad versehentlich ohne Kettenführung gewogen wurde! Wir möchten uns für diesen Fehler entschuldigen, wir haben die Gewichtsangabe auf der Homepage angepasst.
> Die restliche Differenz können wir uns aber letztlich nicht hinreichend erklären. Möglich wäre es, dass wir Glück hatten und zufällig wirklich im Rahmen der üblichen Toleranz leichte Teile bekommen haben, wenig Fett am Rad war etc..



Erläuterung: Die Kettenführung war ursprünglich nicht im Lieferumfang, wurde aber durch ausdrücklichen Wunsch von Bodo Probst zur Serienausstattung.


----------



## Bloodshot (20. Februar 2014)

Also ich finde man könnte ja einfach von jeder Rahmengröße 3 Stück nehmen, Mittelwert bilden und hat zuverlässige Angaben auf die sich der Nutzer ca verlassen kann. Und der Mehraufwand wäre ja nicht die Welt. Das einzige Problem wäre dann natürlich, dass diese Ergebnisse nicht im Interesse der Hersteller ist


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes ist es jetzt auf der Homepage richtig? Ich frage da die Kettenführung am Slide 160 8.0/9.0/10.0 mit 200Gramm zusätzlich berechnet wurde und am SE wo ja nur eine einfach Führung verbaut werden muss diese mit 500Gramm zu Buche schlägt???



Wir werden jetzt bei den Serienrädern die Reifen mal nachwiegen, scheinbar gibt es hier Fertigungstoleranzen bis zu 150gr pro Reifen.
Bei den Rahmen haben wir nur geringe Fertigungstoleranzen von 50-100 Gramm. Bei den Laufrädern werden wir auch Messungen vornehmen.
Wir werden hier in den nächsten Tagen die Ergebnisse mal nachliefern.


----------



## Bloodshot (20. Februar 2014)

Hört sich doch gut an und verständlich. Irren und Toleranzen sind ja auch menschlich


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Also ich finde man könnte ja einfach von jeder Rahmengröße 3 Stück nehmen, Mittelwert bilden und hat zuverlässige Angaben auf die sich der Nutzer ca verlassen kann. Und der Mehraufwand wäre ja nicht die Welt. Das einzige Problem wäre dann natürlich, dass diese Ergebnisse nicht im Interesse der Hersteller ist



Das werden wir tun, aber das Problem ist, dass wir im November nur Muster hatten, die wir auch auf den Wunsch hier gewogen haben. Wenn wir Serienräder nachwiegen, können wir die Gewichte erst dann liefern, wenn wir Sie haben. Hierzu bitte mal die Beschimpfungen in den Beiträgen liefern, als die Ausstattungen ohne Gewichtsangaben veröffentlich wurden.


----------



## Bloodshot (20. Februar 2014)

Finde ich gut das man auch bei Radon den Kontakt zu Kunden sucht und auf die Idee eingeht  könnt ja auch die Idee von propain  übernehmen 

Edit: und das man vor dem Verkauf nur ein paar Räder hat ist ja üblich aber man kann ja eben wie vorgeschlagen "nachliefern"


----------



## Oshiki (20. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das auch gut das Radon zu seinen Fehlern steht und jetzt an der Aufklärung arbeitet.
Da können sich andere Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## gandergr (20. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir werden jetzt bei den Serienrädern die Reifen mal nachwiegen, scheinbar gibt es hier Fertigungstoleranzen bis zu 150gr pro Reifen.
> Bei den Rahmen haben wir nur geringe Fertigungstoleranzen von 50-100 Gramm. Bei den Laufrädern werden wir auch Messungen vornehmen.
> Wir werden hier in den nächsten Tagen die Ergebnisse mal nachliefern.



Radon hat meine Anfrage vom 31.1. immer noch nicht beantwortet. Ein einfaches "wir wiegen noch nach" wäre das Minimum gewesen, hätte mir fürs erste aber absolut gereicht. Das mit der Ke.fü ist auch kein Problem.
Erst wenn man hier im Forum postet meldet sich mal Jemand. Finde ich wirklich sch....ade.

Kann ich also erwarten, dass ihr hier in den nächsten Tagen die gemessenen Gewichte vom Slide 10.0 (komplett und einzelne Baugruppen) postet? ...hab ja immer noch ca. 400g zuviel


By the way: Die Ke.fü ist nachgewogen mit Schrauben 140g und nicht 200g


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Februar 2014)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch gut das Radon zu seinen Fehlern steht und jetzt an der Aufklärung arbeitet.
> Da können sich andere Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir werden jetzt bei den Serienrädern die Reifen mal nachwiegen, scheinbar gibt es hier Fertigungstoleranzen bis zu 150gr pro Reifen.
> Bei den Rahmen haben wir nur geringe Fertigungstoleranzen von 50-100 Gramm. Bei den Laufrädern werden wir auch Messungen vornehmen.
> Wir werden hier in den nächsten Tagen die Ergebnisse mal nachliefern.


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2014)

Aber auch ein DANKE an den user @gandergr ohne ihn wäre das Thema erst gar nicht aufgekommen. Sehr schön.

Danke auch an das Forum das hier konstruktiv mitgedacht hat und auch mal vernünftig ohne Ausraster und Beleidigung mitgeholfen hat


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

gandergr schrieb:


> Radon hat meine Anfrage vom 31.1. immer noch nicht beantwortet. Ein einfaches "wir wiegen noch nach" wäre das Minimum gewesen, hätte mir fürs erste aber absolut gereicht. Das mit der Ke.fü ist auch kein Problem.
> Erst wenn man hier im Forum postet meldet sich mal Jemand. Finde ich wirklich sch....ade.
> 
> Kann ich also erwarten, dass ihr hier in den nächsten Tagen die gemessenen Gewichte vom Slide 10.0 (komplett und einzelne Baugruppen) postet? ...hab ja immer noch ca. 400g zuviel
> ...




Die Kettenführungen, die wir nachgewogen haben lagen bei 190gr, deshalb haben wir hier 200gr angegeben - wir haben keine Lust hier auf Erbsenzählerei. Die 10.0 haben wir noch nicht lieferbar, werden, wenn die eintreffen die Zahlen nachliefern. Falls du 400gr zuviel hast, musst du 200-300gr auf die Rahmengrösse addieren. Wir messen grundsätzlich wie alle Hersteller die kleinste Rahmengrösse, also hier 16". Bei dem Gesamtgewicht von 12 Kg sind 2-3% immer in der Toleranz der Teile. Teile Zulieferer haben bis zu 10% in der Serienstreuung laut RECHTSPRECHUNG Karenz, das fliesst bestimmt mit in den Fertigungsprozess. Wir haben da keinen Einfluss - aber wem das gelieferte Bike zu schwer ist, kann es selbstverständlich umtauschen!!!!


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

ist wahrscheinlich mal wieder eine falsche angabe auf der hp!
…..solche unnötigen Spitzen und d..lichen Bemerkungen sind wahrscheinlich der Grund, warum teilweise Anfragen nicht beantwortet werden oder hier kein Statement stattfindet. Danke!


----------



## ron101 (20. Februar 2014)

Mich würde es nun doch auch interessieren, wieso das 8SE plötzlich nun 500g schwerer angegeben ist wo die Kettenführung ja um die 200g ausmacht?
Cheers
ron


----------



## Marc1973 (20. Februar 2014)

Hier nochmal Lob an Radon und den offenen Umgang mit diesem "Problem"...zumindest hier im Forum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1973 (20. Februar 2014)

Und siehe da......wiegt das von mir bevorzugte 9nuller 12,6kg......genauso viel wie mein zweiter Favorit: Canyon Spectral 9.0SL mit schickem Alu Rahmen......
Das macht die Sache für mich jetzt nicht einfachen....


----------



## Bloodshot (20. Februar 2014)

das canyon hat aber weniger federweg


----------



## Marc1973 (20. Februar 2014)

das stimmt, wobei laut Test reel nur 155 mm beim slide heraus zu kitzeln sind. Somit schrumpft die Distanz auf unter 2cm... Für einen richtigen Enduristen sicherlich ein Argument, für mich eher nicht.
Beim Slide 160 9.0 reizt mich zum einen die Optik aber auch die bessere und robustere Shimano Bremse. Auch die Talas 34 soll 20% steifer sein als die 32er, dafür gibts beim Canyon den Alu Rahmen....
Ich war bereits in Bonn und bin das 9nuller Probe gefahren....nächste Woche Samstag gehts ab nach Koblenz...mal sehen....


----------



## fub (20. Februar 2014)

@Marc1973 den Vergleich zum Canyon verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die Gewichtsangabe ist jetzt mit Kettenführung (die das Canyon nicht hat), wenn man hier fair vergleichen will sollte die beim Radon auch wieder abgezogen werden. 
Insgesamt ist das Radon ja deutlich mehr auf Enduro und Abfahrtspotential getrimmt (Gabel,Laufräder,Reifen,Cockpit). 
Und warum der Alurahmen vom Canyon ein Vorteil sein soll erschließt sich mir auch nicht.
Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, das Canyon ist bestimmt ein gutes Rad, aber der Vergleich ist halt sehr schwierig da die Aufbauten einfach so verschieden sind und ich es schon interessant finde, dass Radon es geschafft hat hier ein Rad zu bauen, dass bei fast gleichem Preis leichter als die Koblenzer ist und solider ausgestattet.


----------



## Hitch (21. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es gut das Radon vorab Daten geliefert hat, und diese nun auch noch mal korrigiert. Für die Zunkunft wäre es bestimmt sinnvoll die Gewichte auf der Homepage bei einer Neuerscheinung zu kennzeichnen. Also z.B. mit Fußnote*  'das hier angegebene Gewicht ist an einem Vorserienrad ohne Pedale und mit Vorserienaustattung gemessen worden und kann gegenüber dem Serienrad abweichen'! Dann sollte alle denen es auf´s Milligramm ankommt nicht von Änderungen überrascht werden.

Das Spectral hat neben dem von Dir erwähnten um 2cm geringergen Federweg und der dünneren Gabel, schmalere und weniger Robuste Felgen, der bereits erwähnten nicht vorhandenen Kettenführung, eine dünnere (30,9 zu 31,6 mm) und kürzere (125 zu 150 mm Hub) Sattelstütze. Will man das wirklich so vergleichen???


----------



## ChrisStahl (21. Februar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> @Marc1973 den Vergleich zum Canyon verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die Gewichtsangabe ist jetzt mit Kettenführung (die das Canyon nicht hat), wenn man hier fair vergleichen will sollte die beim Radon auch wieder abgezogen werden.
> Insgesamt ist das Radon ja deutlich mehr auf Enduro und Abfahrtspotential getrimmt (Gabel,Laufräder,Reifen,Cockpit).
> Und warum der Alurahmen vom Canyon ein Vorteil sein soll erschließt sich mir auch nicht.
> Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, das Canyon ist bestimmt ein gutes Rad, aber der Vergleich ist halt sehr schwierig da die Aufbauten einfach so verschieden sind und ich es schon interessant finde, dass Radon es geschafft hat hier ein Rad zu bauen, dass bei fast gleichem Preis leichter als die Koblenzer ist und solider ausgestattet.



Das Spectral ist ein 140er AM, das Slide 160 ist ein Enduro - was sollen die Vergleiche?
Vergleicht doch mal das Nerve XC mit dem Swoop 210 -ml gespannt welches Bike schwerer ist ….


----------



## gandergr (21. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Die Kettenführungen, die wir nachgewogen haben lagen bei 190gr, deshalb haben wir hier 200gr angegeben - wir haben keine Lust hier auf Erbsenzählerei. Die 10.0 haben wir noch nicht lieferbar, werden, wenn die eintreffen die Zahlen nachliefern. Falls du 400gr zuviel hast, musst du 200-300gr auf die Rahmengrösse addieren. Wir messen grundsätzlich wie alle Hersteller die kleinste Rahmengrösse, also hier 16". Bei dem Gesamtgewicht von 12 Kg sind 2-3% immer in der Toleranz der Teile. Teile Zulieferer haben bis zu 10% in der Serienstreuung laut RECHTSPRECHUNG Karenz, das fliesst bestimmt mit in den Fertigungsprozess. Wir haben da keinen Einfluss - aber wem das gelieferte Bike zu schwer ist, kann es selbstverständlich umtauschen!!!!



hätte ich ja schon lange gemacht, wenn sich jemand bei mir mal gemeldet hätte und eine klare Ansage gemacht hätte. Ich finde Radon eigentlich super und will mein Bike auch behalten, wenn damit alles in Ordnung ist. (da nützen deine Ausrufezeichen wenig)

PS. wenn du meine früheren posts gelesen hättest hättest du gesehen, dass ich ich den grösseren Rahmen bei meiner Angabe schon mit eingerechnet habe. Mach doch zu mir einfach eine klare Ansage z.B. Slide 10.0 in 18'' sollte zwischen x und y kg sein. Die Räder zwischen x und.... Danach weiss ich ob mein Rad ein Fehler hat, und wo, oder ob alles innerhalb der Toleranz ist. Sollte doch nicht so schwer sein.

Danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## Oshiki (21. Februar 2014)

Bei den Gewichten von Canyon und Radon nicht vergessen das beim Spectral die Größe M und beim Slide S genommen wurde.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alpenstreicher (21. Februar 2014)

Ich muss mal ein bißchen vom aktuellen Thema ablenken, weil die Umfrage "reicht die Bandbreite von 1x11?" in ein paar Tagen schließt  

Beim Slide 160 hat die Community es geschafft, Radon zu überzeugen, noch eine Sonderausgabe mit X01 nachzulegen. Mich würde interessieren, ob 1x11 inzwischen auch im Allroundbereich von einer Mehrheit erwünscht ist. Ich würde mich über mehr Abstimmer freuen, um die Ergebnisse aussagekräftiger zu machen. Deshalb möchte ich euch bitten, eure Stimme abzugeben.

Danke!


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Oshiki (21. Februar 2014)

Gibt es schon ein gewogenes 8.0 in Größe M ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (21. Februar 2014)

Also mein 9.0 in M befindet sich noch im Umbau aber soviel sei verraten aktuell liegt es inc. Pedale bei 12,6Kg und wird noch auf 12.4 runterkommen. Ein Wert mit dem ich mehr als zufrieden bin, wobei 200g hin oder her merkt doch eh kein Mensch...

Wenn dann muss man übringens das Slide mit dem Strive vergleichen, wobei hier auch andere Laufradgrößen usw verbaut sind. Für ein 650b Enduro ist das Slide schon sehr leicht vor allem im Vergleich zu meinem 15,5kg alten SuperEnduro


----------



## Oshiki (21. Februar 2014)

@Caspar720
Was hat es im original Zustand gewogen?

Wenn das Slide als Enduro eingestuft wird dann finde ich einen Laufradsatz beim 8er mit ca. 19mm Innenbreite sehr schmal und echt nicht mehr zeitgemäss!

Slide 160 carbon + DT Swiss M1700 Spline =


----------



## Caspar720 (21. Februar 2014)

Original ohne Pedale waren es 12,9, mit Pedalen war ich dann bei 13,3kg.

Ich wollte auch erst das 8.0 haben, aber hätte hier den größten Umbauaufwand gehabt, auch weil die M1700 gar nicht gehen. Da mir das 8.0SE von der Farbe her leider überhaupt nicht gefällt ist es das 9.0 geworden. Jetzt wird das Rad ein Mix aus 9.0 und 8.0SE


----------



## fub (21. Februar 2014)

@ChrisStahl darauf wollte ich ja hinaus. Verstehe auch die Diskussion um die angebliche optische Ähnlichkeit der beiden Räder nicht. 
@Oshiki das stimmt, aber das Canyon M ist näher am Radon S als am Radon M. Und das ändert auch nichts daran, dass hier Äpfeln mit Birnen verglichen werden. Abgesehen von der Laufradgröße würde ich da eher den Vergleich zum Strive ziehen und dann ist die Sache ziemlich eindeutig. 
So oder so, kann man glaube ich das Thema damit abschließen, dass es ein sehr leichtes Rad ist und man durch das Gewicht bestimmt nicht eingeschränkt wird. Die Diskussion über 200 Gramm mehr oder weniger ist doch eigentlich recht langweilig...


----------



## riGooo (21. Februar 2014)

Besonders lächerlich wird die diskussion dann, wenn man sieht dass jemand nen anderen Vorbau dran macht, nur um 40gr Gewicht zu sparen und dann die Reifenhersteller schwankungen von bis zu mehreren 100gr in Ihren Reifen haben...
Ein Abend mal 9 statt 10 Stücke Schokolade ist billiger als Komponententausch im zweistelligen Grammbereich


----------



## Marc1973 (21. Februar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> @Marc1973 den Vergleich zum Canyon verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die Gewichtsangabe ist jetzt mit Kettenführung (die das Canyon nicht hat), wenn man hier fair vergleichen will sollte die beim Radon auch wieder abgezogen werden.
> Insgesamt ist das Radon ja deutlich mehr auf Enduro und Abfahrtspotential getrimmt (Gabel,Laufräder,Reifen,Cockpit).
> Und warum der Alurahmen vom Canyon ein Vorteil sein soll erschließt sich mir auch nicht.
> Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, das Canyon ist bestimmt ein gutes Rad, aber der Vergleich ist halt sehr schwierig da die Aufbauten einfach so verschieden sind und ich es schon interessant finde, dass Radon es geschafft hat hier ein Rad zu bauen, dass bei fast gleichem Preis leichter als die Koblenzer ist und solider ausgestattet.



Ihr habt natürlich mit allem recht was Ihr sagt, es ist nur für MICH ein Problem mich zwischen diesen Bikes zu entscheiden....habe einfach Angst die falsche Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. Für manche sind es Äpfel und Birnen, für mich sind es beides Bikes die meinen Einsatzbereich absolut perfekt abdecken. Und das 9nuller ist hier auch aus verschiedenen Gründen mein absoluter Favorit, zB: die bereits erwähnte Bremse, die hier glaube ich noch nicht zu Wort gekommenen Radon-Service Punkte, das Radon Test-Center keine zwanzig Minuten von hier und vieles was ihr schon ausgiebig diskutiert habt. Das einzige was mir ein bischen Sorge bereitet ist der Carbon Rahmen, vielleicht ist es konservativ, aber da fühle ich mich auf dem Alu Rahmen besser aufgehoben, nicht wegen der Stabilität, sondern eher wegen der Möglichkeit ihn unkompliziert zu reparieren...UND die Garantie....Canyon fünf, bei Radon ist nach zwei Jahren Schluss (danach 700 Euro Crash Replacement).
Was ich in meinem vorausgegangenen Post sagen wollte, betrifft eigentlich nur meine Probleme der Kaufentscheidung.
Und Ihr habt mir mit all Euren Posts schon weitergeholfen...


----------



## Marc1973 (21. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das Spectral ist ein 140er AM, das Slide 160 ist ein Enduro - was sollen die Vergleiche?
> Vergleicht doch mal das Nerve XC mit dem Swoop 210 -ml gespannt welches Bike schwerer ist ….




Zitat Radon Seite:

*Slide 160 Carbon Series*
Fragt man unser Entwickler-Team nach dem Highlight der 2014er Saison, so ist die Antwort einstimmig - das Slide 160 Carbon! Chefentwickler Bodo Probst geht sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und bezeichnet diesen Rahmen als modernstes All-Mountain-Bike auf dem Markt.

Will jetzt nicht rumstänkern, aber es sind beides Allmountain Bikes, das Radon mit Tendenz zum Enduro......

Aber wie gesagt, beides wirklich Klasse bikes, mein Favorit ist definitiv das Slide 9null....


----------



## fub (21. Februar 2014)

@Marc1973 ich verstehe deine Problematik schon, nur wäre es für MICH eben nicht in gleicher Weise problematisch, da das Radon eben ein Enduro ist UND auch noch ein vollwertiges AM, das Canyon ist finde ich mit seinen 140mm und der 32er Fox ein ziemlich reines "AM".
Wenn du die 160mm aber nicht brauchst, ist das Canyon bestimmt keine schlechte Wahl. 
Einen modernen Alurahmen zu reparieren ist alles anderes als unkompliziert, da wird doch auch in fast 100Prozent der Fälle der Rahmen getauscht und nicht repariert.  Der Rahmen wäre für MICH noch vor der Gabel und den Laufrädern das größte Argument pro Radon.
Was wäre denn dein Einsatzbereich für das Rad? Und erzähl doch mal wie die Probefahrten gelaufen sind, alle nicht "M" Kunden warten ja noch was...


----------



## Marc1973 (21. Februar 2014)

Mein Einsatzbereich ist im Mittelgebirge, genauer gesagt in der Eifel. Flowige Trails, lange schnelle Downhills, lange langsame Uphills. Habe mir vor zwei Jahren ein Cannondale Fully zugelegt (RZ onetwenty one) und hatte eigentlich nur Ärger mit dem Bike( Avid Bremse dreimal ausgetauscht, trockene Lager, ausgeschlagener Umlenker....usw). Meine Kumpels hatten sich damals beide Canyon gekauft (Nerve) und fahren auch jetzt noch ohne auch nur ein Problem zu haben. (Daher lag meine Tendenz auch zuerst Richtung Canyon...bis dann das Slide 160 vorgestellt wurde.) Jetzt, wo ich mich entschlossen habe das Rad abzustoßen, kam die Frage auf: wohin soll's gehen? Auf jeden Fall Versender, da ich eh selber schrauben wollte, kein 29er sondern eher 650b. 140-160mm Federweg sollten ausreichend sein....und leicht. Somit sind beide bikes in der engeren Wahl, mit momentan klarer Tendenz zum Slide.
Bin es in M Probe gefahren. Ich selber bin 182cm groß und muß sagen, das macht einen verdammt guten Eindruck, vor allem hat mich die kurze, im Vergleich zu meinem Bike, verspielte Geometrie gefallen............
Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (21. Februar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Marc und viel Erfolg bei der Kaufentscheidung. Wenn du eher flowig unterwegs bist und weniger technisch hast du mit den beiden ja echt ne schwere Wahl vor dir. Aber wenn du bis jetzt die steife und feinfühlige Lefty gefahren bist wird dir die 34er Fox bestimmt besser gefallen ;-)


----------



## Marc1973 (21. Februar 2014)

Danke auf jeden Fall für Deine/Eure Hilfe hier im Forum.....werde nächste Woche mal die Reise nach Koblenz antreten.....mal schauen was es bringt.....


----------



## Caspar720 (21. Februar 2014)

Falls jemand eine 2014er Talas 34er Fox 650b für sein Slide braucht, ich hätte eine günstig abzugeben


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Februar 2014)

gandergr schrieb:


> hätte ich ja schon lange gemacht, wenn sich jemand bei mir mal gemeldet hätte und eine klare Ansage gemacht hätte. Ich finde Radon eigentlich super und will mein Bike auch behalten, wenn damit alles in Ordnung ist. (da nützen deine Ausrufezeichen wenig)
> 
> PS. wenn du meine früheren posts gelesen hättest hättest du gesehen, dass ich ich den grösseren Rahmen bei meiner Angabe schon mit eingerechnet habe. Mach doch zu mir einfach eine klare Ansage z.B. Slide 10.0 in 18'' sollte zwischen x und y kg sein. Die Räder zwischen x und.... Danach weiss ich ob mein Rad ein Fehler hat, und wo, oder ob alles innerhalb der Toleranz ist. Sollte doch nicht so schwer sein.
> 
> Danke für die Unterstützung


Hallo deine Probleme würde ich gern mal im Detail prüfen wenn in Bonn wieder 10.0er sind werde  ich einen mal Zerlegen um
die Einzelteile ab zu Wiegen nach meinen Erfahrungen müsste das Bike bei 12-12,4Kg liegen mein eigenes L hat momentan
ohne Pedale 11,68 Kg. mit Xo1+ Next SL mit Pike bei F34 talas +120gr. davon 70gr weniger beim Dämpfer aber wiege doch
mal die Reifen bei den 160er H. D. Snake Skin sollte 798 gr. haben und Verwenden beim 190er H. D. Super Gravity mit 1065gr. ist optisch nicht zu unterscheiden . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Vincy (22. Februar 2014)

Dann muß er sein Bike auch schon in Einzelteile zerlegen, sonst wird man schlecht die Ursachequelle finden.
Von der Fehlerquelle Waage ganz zu schweigen.
Und das Hersteller da bei den Angaben oft schummeln, ist ja auch nichts Neues.


----------



## gandergr (22. Februar 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo deine Probleme würde ich gern mal im Detail prüfen wenn in Bonn wieder 10.0er sind werde  ich einen mal Zerlegen um
> die Einzelteile ab zu Wiegen nach meinen Erfahrungen müsste das Bike bei 12-12,4Kg liegen mein eigenes L hat momentan
> ohne Pedale 11,68 Kg. mit Xo1+ Next SL mit Pike bei F34 talas +120gr. davon 70gr weniger beim Dämpfer aber wiege doch
> mal die Reifen bei den 160er H. D. Snake Skin sollte 798 gr. haben und Verwenden beim 190er H. D. Super Gravity mit 1065gr. ist optisch nicht zu unterscheiden . Gruß Bodo


 
Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort. Da geh ich mal davon aus, dass bei meinem mit 12.7kg doch noch was zu machen ist.
Hab meine Reifen gewogen, waren mittlerweile tubeless installiert. Die Reifen ware 0.84 und 0.85 kg mit noch etwas restlicher Milch dran. Also durchaus im grünen Bereich.
Wäre interessiert, was die kompletten Räder, Rahmen mit Anbauteile, Gabel, bei den anderen Slide 10.0 so wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasenpfote (22. Februar 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> wenig Fett am Rad war etc..








fub schrieb:


> @Marc1973 den Vergleich zum Canyon verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die Gewichtsangabe ist jetzt mit Kettenführung (die das Canyon nicht hat), wenn man hier fair vergleichen will sollte die beim Radon auch wieder abgezogen werden.



Das Canyon 9.0 EX hat eine Kettenführung (obere)!

P.S.

Canyon wiegt immer Rahmen und Räder in Größe M. - Es machen also nicht alle Hersteller so (immer S Rahmen/Räder wiegen). Einfach mal in der Canyon FAQ "Gewicht" eintippen: https://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html )

Das Spectral 9.0 EX ist nebenbei bemerkt mit 12,5kg angegeben - Das Testrad von Pinkbike (Rahmengröße M) wog 12,28kg. Also leichter als angegeben.... 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Canyon-Spectral-AL-90-EX-2014-Reviewed.html


----------



## fub (22. Februar 2014)

Es ging aber um das Spectral SL und nicht das EX. Beim Pinkbike-Test ist übrigens keine Führung montiert sollte schon mal 100 Gramm sparen die restlichen 120 Gramm seien dir gegönnt ;-) Und wie gesagt, Canyon wiegt zwar den M - Rahmen aber der ist kaum größer als der Radon S Rahmen...


----------



## Hasenpfote (23. Februar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> Es ging aber um das Spectral SL und nicht das EX. Beim Pinkbike-Test ist übrigens keine Führung montiert sollte schon mal 100 Gramm sparen die restlichen 120 Gramm seien dir gegönnt ;-) Und wie gesagt, Canyon wiegt zwar den M - Rahmen aber der ist kaum größer als der Radon S Rahmen...


Wenn der M Rahmen kaum größer ist, dann kann das doch auch Radon so machen... 

Achso, was sollen noch die Reifen des Slide 650B 8.0 SE wiegen? (Hans Dampf 2.35 mit 795g + 680g) - die des Spectral, TrailKing/Rubber Queen sogar 990g und des MK2 795g , letztere beide in stabiler Protection Version. Also noch ein Gewichtsnachteil von auf dem Papier 330g für das Spectral. Aber das sind dann sicher auch solche "kaum" beachtenswerte Unterschiede. Aber mal sehen was passiert wenn die ersten 9.0 EX ausgeliefert werden, sicherlich hat Pinkbike gelogen oder ein Rad mit besonders wenig Fett zum testen bekommen.


----------



## fub (23. Februar 2014)

@Hasenpfote ok also eins nach dem anderen...

1.Die Reifen Radon: 2xSchwalbe Hans Dampf in 2.35 = 1590Gramm Canyon: Conti Rubberqueen 2.4 (990Gramm) Cont Mountainking 2 (680		   Gramm laut Canyon HP) sind zusammen 1670 also 80 Gramm mehr als Radon. Allerdings sind die DT-Swiss Laufräder am Radon 190Gramm		schwerer als die SRAM Laufräder am Canyon die auch wieder nicht fürs Enduro fahren gedacht sind im Gegensatz zu den DT Laufrädern.

2.Zum Thema Rahmengröße: Radon und Canyon haben nunmal offensichtlich unterschiedliche Konzepte bei den Rahmengrößen, Radon fehlt		  unten raus das XS, Canyon oben raus das XL warum sollten die den bitte die gleichen Größen bauen? Ich bin froh bei Radon ein XL zu haben,	kleiner gewachsene werden froh sein bei Canyon ein XS zu haben.

3.Wenn du die Gewichte der beiden Räder wirklich fair vergleichen willst machs doch wirklich fair und nimm die Rahmengewichte.
   Radon 2520Gramm Canyon 2860Gramm jeweils mit Dämpfer.

4.Nochmal speziell für dich, das Canyon ist bestimmt ein top Rad. Und in seiner Klasse dieses Jahr vllt. sogar das beste. Das Radon ist aber		 eben in einer anderen Kategorie anzusiedeln. Wenn das Canyon konzept für dich besser passt. Fahr das Rad und sei damit zufrieden. Wenn	   überraschender Weise den Leuten im Radon-Forum das Radon Konzept besser gefällt, lass sie damit doch glücklich sein.

5. Ich bin jetzt aufm Rad ;-)


----------



## Hasenpfote (23. Februar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> 1.Die Reifen Radon: 2xSchwalbe Hans Dampf in 2.35 = 1590Gramm Canyon: Conti Rubberqueen 2.4 (990Gramm) Cont Mountainking 2 (680		   Gramm laut Canyon HP) sind zusammen 1670 also 80 Gramm mehr als Radon. Allerdings sind die DT-Swiss Laufräder am Radon 190Gramm		schwerer als die SRAM Laufräder am Canyon die auch wieder nicht fürs Enduro fahren gedacht sind im Gegensatz zu den DT Laufrädern.


Canyon kann viel schreiben wenn der Tag lang ist. Ist doch ständig was falsch in deren Beschreibungen. Die Protection Version des MK2 wird von Conti selbst mit 795g angegeben und nicht mit 680g. Da irrt also Canyon. Im Pinkbike-Test (12,28kg) ist unschwer zu erkennen das die Protection Version des MK2 hinten montiert war.



fub schrieb:


> 2.Zum Thema Rahmengröße: Radon und Canyon haben nunmal offensichtlich unterschiedliche Konzepte bei den Rahmengrößen, Radon fehlt		  unten raus das XS, Canyon oben raus das XL warum sollten die den bitte die gleichen Größen bauen? Ich bin froh bei Radon ein XL zu haben,	kleiner gewachsene werden froh sein bei Canyon ein XS zu haben.


Deswegen gibt es das 29er Spectral auch in XL.... 



fub schrieb:


> 3.Wenn du die Gewichte der beiden Räder wirklich fair vergleichen willst machs doch wirklich fair und nimm die Rahmengewichte.
> Radon 2520Gramm Canyon 2860Gramm jeweils mit Dämpfer.


Welche Rahmengröße ?  Gewicht ist nicht alles, die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit des Radon Slide 650B rangiert laut Tests absolut am unteren Ende. Noch unter der vieler CC und Tourenbikes! Das würde ich SO nicht als Enduro fahren wollen. Das passt einfach überhaupt nicht zu dem Konzept / Kategorie des Slide 650B. Das will wohl keiner wahrhaben. Danach war das Slide 650B für mich erstmal abgehakt.



fub schrieb:


> 4.Nochmal speziell für dich, das Canyon ist bestimmt ein top Rad. Und in seiner Klasse dieses Jahr vllt. sogar das beste. Das Radon ist aber		 eben in einer anderen Kategorie anzusiedeln. Wenn das Canyon konzept für dich besser passt. Fahr das Rad und sei damit zufrieden. Wenn	   überraschender Weise den Leuten im Radon-Forum das Radon Konzept besser gefällt, lass sie damit doch glücklich sein.


Ich habe auch ein Radon in meinem Fuhrpark. Habe also gewiss keine Markenbrille auf. Ich finde die Diskussion über "wenig Fett & co" interessant und vor allem amüsant.  Das Slide 650B ist auch für mich ein interessantes Rad. Ich warte aber aufgrund der Infos hier allerdings eher auf einen Strive Nachfolger oder weiterentwickelte Slide 650B Version.



fub schrieb:


> 5. Ich bin jetzt aufm Rad ;-)


Dito. Nach Mittag.


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Februar 2014)

Hasenpfote schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ?  Gewicht ist nicht alles, die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit des Radon Slide 650B rangiert laut Tests absolut am unteren Ende. Noch unter der vieler CC und Tourenbikes! Das würde ich SO nicht als Enduro fahren wollen. Das passt einfach überhaupt nicht zu dem Konzept / Kategorie des Slide 650B. Das will wohl keiner wahrhaben. Danach war das Slide 650B für mich erstmal abgehakt.



Das sind theoretische Werte, die man als normale Benutzer nicht bemerken wird. Außer im brutalem Steinfeld evtl., da fährt man ja aber auch nicht jeden Tag..


----------



## Etri (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin über die Suche leider nicht fündig geworden.. welche Achsbreite hat die X1 Kurbel am 8.0SE? Ich will n kleineres Kettenblatt montieren.
http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Wolfto...eed-SRAM-XX1-X0-X9-X7-S2210-S1400Truvativ-AKA
Aber welches brauche ich? das für die kurze achse oder das für die lange? 

Danke schonmal 
Grüsse Silvio


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (23. Februar 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin über die Suche leider nicht fündig geworden.. welche Achsbreite hat die X1 Kurbel am 8.0SE? Ich will n kleineres Kettenblatt montieren.
> http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Wolfto...eed-SRAM-XX1-X0-X9-X7-S2210-S1400Truvativ-AKA
> ...




Das ist mal 'ne gute Frage, das gleiche Problem habe ich nämlich auch gerade. Was willst du bestellen, bei mir ist es das 30er...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (23. Februar 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin über die Suche leider nicht fündig geworden.. welche Achsbreite hat die X1 Kurbel am 8.0SE? Ich will n kleineres Kettenblatt montieren.
> http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Wolfto...eed-SRAM-XX1-X0-X9-X7-S2210-S1400Truvativ-AKA
> ...




Das ist mal 'ne gute Frage, das gleiche Problem habe ich nämlich auch gerade. Was willst du bestellen, bei mir ist es das 30er...


----------



## fub (23. Februar 2014)

Beide Rahmengewichte sind die der M-Rahmen, aus dem jeweiligen Mountainbike-Test.
Verwechsel nicht Steifigkeit mit Bruchfestigkeit, das sind zwei verschiedene Kapitel.
Ob sich das Rad schwammig fährt oder zielgenau hängt von vielen Faktoren ab bspw. :Luftdruck und Reifenkarkasse, Felge, Speichen,Achse,Gabel,Rahmensteifigkeit. Habe bestimmt noch was vergessen.
Da aber weder auf mtb-news, noch in der Bike oder der Mountainbike die Steifigkeit negativ aufgefallen ist sollte das nicht das Problem sein.

Das Argument große Fahrer können ja das 29er nehmen finde ich wenig sinnvoll, da eben nicht jeder ein 29er fahren möchte.

@Etri normalerweise müsste es die lange Variante sein, da Pressfit Kurbeln bei Sram ja gxp Kurbeln sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1973 (23. Februar 2014)

@Radon-Bikes . Für meine Entscheidung sind 100gr hoch oder runter eh nicht so relevant , aber Ihr habt auf euren Websites zwei unterschiedliche Gewichte für das 9nuller angegeben.
Auf der Bike Discount Seite 12,4 kg, direkt auf Radon bikes 12,6kg......
Gruß Marc


----------



## Caspar720 (24. Februar 2014)

Hasenpfote schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ?  Gewicht ist nicht alles, die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit des Radon Slide 650B rangiert laut Tests absolut am unteren Ende. Noch unter der vieler CC und Tourenbikes! Das würde ich SO nicht als Enduro fahren wollen. Das passt einfach überhaupt nicht zu dem Konzept / Kategorie des Slide 650B. Das will wohl keiner wahrhaben. Danach war das Slide 650B für mich erstmal abgehakt.


 
Gibt es zu dieser Aussage auch handfeste Daten?
Davon war bis jetzt in keinem der Tests die ich gelesen habe die Rede.

Und selbst wenn die theoretischen Werte nicht im oberen Bereich liegen, praktisch wird man das nicht merken. Dafür sind selbst die unteren Werte in einer so guten Range, dass eine hervorragende Steifigkeit gegeben ist.


----------



## fub (24. Februar 2014)

@Hasenpfote eins noch, falls du die EWS oder auch die DH-Weltmeisterschaft gesehen hast, das Yeti SB 66 Carbon hat nochmal 10% weniger Lenkkopfsteifigkeit als das Radon, also sollte das denke ich für die meisten hier gerade eben so reichen ;-)


----------



## Hasenpfote (24. Februar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Gibt es zu dieser Aussage auch handfeste Daten?
> Davon war bis jetzt in keinem der Tests die ich gelesen habe die Rede.


Ich hatte es bereits an anderer Stelle geschrieben:
Lenkkopfsteifigkeit von nur 62 Nm/Grad. Quelle: (Test MB). Damals noch wohlwollend mit "ausreichend steif" beschrieben, formuliert MB das in einem aktuellen Test für AM so: " Werte um 100 Nm/° sind top, unter 60 Nm/° kritisch." Vergleiche mit der Steifigkeit anderer Räder.(Link)" - Zur Erinnerung, da geht es um AM Räder, nicht um Enduro.

Also gerade mal 2 Nm von kritisch entfernt. Noch eindeutiger lässt es sich wohl nicht durch die MB formulieren bevor sie von Radons Anwalt Post bekommen.



Caspar720 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn die theoretischen Werte nicht im oberen Bereich liegen, praktisch wird man das nicht merken. Dafür sind selbst die unteren Werte in einer so guten Range, dass eine hervorragende Steifigkeit gegeben ist.


Die Werte liegen nicht nur nicht im oberen Bereich sondern fallen fast aus dem unteren Bereich heraus. (2Nm von kritisch entfernt). Von "hervorragend" kann also beim besten  Willen nicht die Rede sein! Solche Unterschiede bestätigt die Praxis sehr wohl. Das es noch sehr viel schlechtere Grütze gibt kann bei so einem Rad gewiss nicht der Maßstab sein an dem sich zu orientieren gilt. Meiner ist es jedenfalls nicht. Aber mich braucht ihr auch garnicht mehr versuchen vom Slide zu überzeugen, der Zug ist abgefahren. Das zu der niedrigen Steifigkeit nun auch noch Übergewicht dazu kommt ist für mich nur noch das "Sahnehäubchen".


----------



## radmodi (24. Februar 2014)

Radon, bitte um euer Statement. Danke!


----------



## Marc1973 (24. Februar 2014)

@Hasenpfote : Vielen Dank für deine Mühe und die Info's


----------



## Hitch (24. Februar 2014)

Hasenfurz hat völlig recht. Das sieht man ja schon an dem Ergebnis des von ihm verlinkten Tests.
Das Rad erreicht nur ein 'überragend' und wird auch noch als 'Sahne-Enduro' bezeichnet. Sowas kann man keinem zumuten.


----------



## fub (24. Februar 2014)

@Hasenpfote, mein Vorschlag wäre ein Cannondale Flash 26 Carbon. Da hast du eins Steifigkeit von 174 Nm/° und leichter ist es auch noch.
   Das Canyon Torque hat übrigens nen gemessenen Wert von 67Nm/° und das als Superenduro mit noch längerer Gabel...da habe ich mit Alpencrossgepäck und ner Gesamtmasse von über 100Kilo Jahre  lang ein unfahrbares Rad gefahren und war auch noch zufrieden mit dem Fahrverhalten....Zum Glück bin ich jetzt eines besseren belehrt worden.
   Das Slide hier jetzt aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen zu verreißen halte ich für ziemlich unangebracht und nicht nachvollziehbar. 
   Lasst euch nicht verrückt machen und fahrt einfach probe.


----------



## Dropi (24. Februar 2014)

Aso ich war gestern das erste mal in den Bergen nähe Garmisch ( bis 1300hm kein Schnee) unterwegs auf Trails S2-S3 alles kein problem, hatte nie das gefühl das das Slide an seine Grenzen kommt. Später haben wir unser Bikes noch einen anderen Trail hochgetragen S2-S4, hohe Stufen und enge kurven sind auch gut zu fahren nur bei den extremen Sachen bin ich gescheitert (Kopfsache) und ich wollte es nicht gleich zerstören. Aber für ein AM/Leichtenduro bin ich voll zufrieden. Bergauf fährt es fast von selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropi (24. Februar 2014)




----------



## filiale (24. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube der Begriff Leichtenduro ist nicht so ganz korrekt. Bei den Gewichtsschwankungen die man hier ab und an liest...


----------



## Marc1973 (24. Februar 2014)

Dropi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275300


----------



## fub (24. Februar 2014)

@filiale welches (vergleichbare) Rad erreicht denn ein Rahmengewicht von nackelisch unter 2000Gramm? Oder war das gerade Ironie die an mir vorbei gegangen ist?

@dropie klasse Bild hat bestimmt gut Spaß gemacht


----------



## Bloodshot (24. Februar 2014)

Also beim dem test war das Spezi noch schlechter und das ibis knapp besser. Also ich denke die Räder sind dann unfahrbar, Vorallem mit 29". Da macht sich die Gabel selbständig und fährt alleine. /Ironie off 

Ich denke das liegt noch im Rahmen. Natürlich ist es kein super Wert,  aber ich denke das liegt auch zu einem Teil am carbon, da dieses mehr flext. (vergleiche mal Stahl/alu/carbon). Macht das alles nicht besser, aber ich denke irgendeinen Tod muss man sterben.


----------



## filiale (25. Februar 2014)

fub schrieb:


> @filiale welches (vergleichbare) Rad erreicht denn ein Rahmengewicht von nackelisch unter 2000Gramm? Oder war das gerade Ironie die an mir vorbei gegangen ist?



Ich habe es mal optimaler formuliert...war sehr ungeschickt ausgedrückt von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (25. Februar 2014)

Hasenpfote schrieb:


> Ich hatte es bereits an anderer Stelle geschrieben:
> Lenkkopfsteifigkeit von nur 62 Nm/Grad. Quelle: (Test MB). Damals noch wohlwollend mit "ausreichend steif" beschrieben, formuliert MB das in einem aktuellen Test für AM so: " Werte um 100 Nm/° sind top, unter 60 Nm/° kritisch." Vergleiche mit der Steifigkeit anderer Räder.(Link)" - Zur Erinnerung, da geht es um AM Räder, nicht um Enduro.
> 
> Also gerade mal 2 Nm von kritisch entfernt. Noch eindeutiger lässt es sich wohl nicht durch die MB formulieren bevor sie von Radons Anwalt Post bekommen.
> ...




Sorry, aber was du hier schreibst ist absoluter Unsinn. Warum sollten wir per Anwalt Testmagazine angehen?.
Die Steifheitswerte und das Fahrverhalten sind so gut, dass du sie bestimmt niemals ans Limit bekommen wirst.
Das Rahmengewicht ist eines der leichtesten, wenn nicht sogar das leichteste auf dem ED Markt.
Und die ganze Rumnörglerei hier würde sich folgendermassen vereinfachen lassen: Fahr es doch bitte einmal, bevor du hier wilde Geschichten schreibst.


----------



## riGooo (25. Februar 2014)

Die Rache von Canyon Chris?


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Februar 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Die Rache von Canyon Chris?


 Also ich glaube das Canyon momentan wichtigere Aufgaben hat als bei uns zu posten wen die im Mai-Juni ihre Spectrals beim
Kunden haben werden wir sehen, wobei ich Sagen muss wenn sie in der Serie für den 140er Rahmen netto 2300gr erreichen ist das ein super Wert in AL. .Bin sehr Gespannt das hat bisher noch kein Firma aus diesen Hersteller heraus geholt. Zu der Lenk
Kopf Steifigkeit des 160er da haben wir einen ausreichenden Wert auch für schwere Leute wie ich einer bin Carbon Rahmen sind
mit den kurzen Steuerköpfen alle nicht Überragend wenn sie die im Test die wichtigeren Werte auf der Trommel und im Off Set
gut Bestehen . Aber wo ich bei den Rad besonders Stolz bin das zusammen Spiel von besten Enduro Tugenden und einer Up Hill
Tauglichkeit die im AM Bereich selten ist und das kann man nicht an 100gr festmachen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Etri (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute ,

FREUDE FREUDE

Laut einem engagierten Mitarbeiter aus dem Shop weiss ich jetzt das die SE korrigiert wurden und nun serienmässig mit 30iger Kettenblatt ausgeliefert werden .. hoffe das stimmt.
deshalb hier meine bitte um ein offizielles Statemant von Radon wie es jetzt aussieht .. 8.0SE mit 30iger blatt und Kerfü???

DANKE Grüsse Silvio


----------



## riGooo (25. Februar 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das Canyon momentan wichtigere Aufgaben hat als bei uns zu posten wen die im Mai-Juni ihre Spectrals beim
> Kunden haben werden wir sehen, wobei ich Sagen muss wenn sie in der Serie für den 140er Rahmen netto 2300gr erreichen ist das ein super Wert in AL. .Bin sehr Gespannt das hat bisher noch kein Firma aus diesen Hersteller heraus geholt. Zu der Lenk
> Kopf Steifigkeit des 160er da haben wir einen ausreichenden Wert auch für schwere Leute wie ich einer bin Carbon Rahmen sind
> mit den kurzen Steuerköpfen alle nicht Überragend wenn sie die im Test die wichtigeren Werte auf der Trommel und im Off Set
> ...



Ich hatte das 9er ein ganzes WE ausgeliehen und kann auch nur sagen, wer den beiden nicht glaubt, soll es mal fahren und seine Erfahrung machen.. Alles andere ist gelaber


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Februar 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> FREUDE FREUDE
> 
> ...


 Also ich möchte kein 30 Blatt fahren also 32 oder 34 fahre auf meinen 34 und bin Odenwald happy. 30 ist im Hochalpinen richtig oder du benutzt Reifen die ex. Freeride sind ohne ende Körner kosten.


----------



## Etri (25. Februar 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also ich möchte kein 30 Blatt fahren also 32 oder 34 fahre auf meinen 34 und bin Odenwald happy. 30 ist im Hochalpinen richtig oder du benutzt Reifen die ex. Freeride sind ohne ende Körner kosten.




Ich wohne in München .... also alpen ..


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Februar 2014)

Kleine Info am Rande: das Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE ist serienmäßig mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgerüstet, was dem Einsatzbereich auch eher entspricht, in den Bergen werden ansonsten lange Anstiege doch schnell zäh.
Aber auch das ist ein schöner Vorteil der Spec: die Übersetzung kann sehr schnell abgeändert werden, der Austausch des Kettenblattes geht fix und kostet nicht die Welt.
RADON Team


----------



## radmodi (25. Februar 2014)

@Radon-Bikes  Mal ne Frage an die Profis! Würdet ihr beim Einsatz eines 28er oder 26er KB die Kette kürzen? Sorry, bin mit dem Thema noch nicht weitergekommen. Danke!
Und jetzt noch etwas völlig Unwichtiges!  Steht auf dem Rahmen des SE irgendwo 8.0 SE oder der Zusatz Slide Carbon oder Enduro drauf? Mir würde es gefallen, wenn man schon ein Sondermodell anbietet und ne Menge Kohle dafür ausgibt. Einige Hersteller und die Autoindustrie machen es vor. Wenn bei nem 911er auch noch Turbo daneben steht, weckt das noch mehr Emotionen..., oder?


----------



## help (25. Februar 2014)

Glaube nicht das da die Bezeichnung draufsteht. Die Farbe sollte wohl für genügend Emotionen reichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webstarine (25. Februar 2014)

mal ne ganz andere frage...
Die Front des Slide 160 scheint mir relativ flach (ohne spacer ausgestattet), wird dies beim ''Serienmodel'' auch so sein oder betrifft dies nur die ''Vorserie'' bzw. die Räder auf den Fotos.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Februar 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes  Mal ne Frage an die Profis! Würdet ihr beim Einsatz eines 28er oder 26er KB die Kette kürzen? Sorry, bin mit dem Thema noch nicht weitergekommen. Danke!
> Und jetzt noch etwas völlig Unwichtiges!  Steht auf dem Rahmen des SE irgendwo 8.0 SE oder der Zusatz Slide Carbon oder Enduro drauf? Mir würde es gefallen, wenn man schon ein Sondermodell anbietet und ne Menge Kohle dafür ausgibt. Einige Hersteller und die Autoindustrie machen es vor. Wenn bei nem 911er auch noch Turbo daneben steht, weckt das noch mehr Emotionen..., oder?



Hi radmodi, 

ob Du die Kette kürzen musst, kann ich Dir nicht sicher sagen, ggf. musst Du es vor allem bei nem 26er in Betracht ziehen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie-stellt-man-die-richtige-kettenlaenge-ein.176040/

Beim SE steht sehr dezent "Carbon" auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs über dem Tretlager. Aber sonst haben wir auf Sonderschriftzüge verzichtet. Mit dieser Farbe wird jedem sofort auffallen, dass das ein ganz besonderes Bike ist. Und der Turbo sitzt hoffentlich oben drauf, es kommt sicher gut, wenn Du Dir den "Turbo" Schriftzug auf die Wade tätowierst =) Dann musst Du allerdings auch liefern...


----------



## Thargor (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo Radon-Team, 
vielleicht könnt ihr mir eine Größenempfehlung fürs 160er Carbon geben? 174 cm, 82er Schrittlänge. Der Kalkulator sagt 18 Zoll (theoretischer Wert 18,5), müsste passen, oder?
Dank und Gruß im Voraus!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Februar 2014)

Thargor schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Team,
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir eine Größenempfehlung fürs 160er Carbon geben? 174 cm, 82er Schrittlänge. Der Kalkulator sagt 18 Zoll (theoretischer Wert 18,5), müsste passen, oder?
> Dank und Gruß im Voraus!



Hallo, 

ja, ich denke dass das 18er Dir gut passen müsste. Bei meiner 86cm Schrittlänge würde ich das 20er nehmen, aber so wie Du das beschrieben hast, passt das perfekt.


----------



## Thargor (26. Februar 2014)

Wow, danke für die fixe Antwort. Dann hab ich ja bei meiner Bestellung nix falsch gemacht ;-)


----------



## Dropi (27. Februar 2014)

webstarine schrieb:


> mal ne ganz andere frage...
> Die Front des Slide 160 scheint mir relativ flach (ohne spacer ausgestattet), wird dies beim ''Serienmodel'' auch so sein oder betrifft dies nur die ''Vorserie'' bzw. die Räder auf den Fotos.
> Es wäre ja schon gut wenn man 2-3 cm spacer einbauen würde und so dem Endkunden die Wahl lässt, wie hoch die Front denn sein soll. Gabelschaft kürzen ist leicht, verlängern nicht



Ich habe das 8.0 und es hat einen 10mm Spacer!


----------



## karolkarol (27. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum sie diese Spacers benutzen, 140 mm plus hoher Steuersatz plus Spacer finde ich schon zu viel.
Lenkerhöhe wird übrigens auch in den Tests oft kritisiert, gibt´s also Radon ein Grund dafür?


----------



## Vincy (27. Februar 2014)

Da wird aber kein hoher Steuersatz verwendet. Da sind mir Spacer auch lieber. Lieber zu hoch, da man dann immer noch ggfls Kürzen kann.
Ein Lenkertausch kostet auch viel mehr. Jeden kann man es halt nicht recht machen.


----------



## trophy (28. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte das Slide letztes Wochenende geliehen und muss sagen, dass es mich umgehauen hat.
Als vergleich dienen mir Propain Tyee 26", Cannondale Jekyll carbon und mein Torque FRX.

1) Bergauf ist das Slide top, wie auch das Jekyll und wesentlich besser als das Tyee.

2) Bergab ist es viel laufruhiger als das Jekyll, sehr ähnlich dem Tyee nur Leichtfüßiger. Natürlich ist es mit dem Torque nicht direkt zu vergleichen, aber ich muss sagen, dass die Bergabperfomance für mich super ist.

3) Auf Trails in der Ebene (Rauf & Runter +-50Hm) macht das Fahrrad enorm viel Spaß

Bedenken hab ich bei dem Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter, da sich dieser nach den abfahrten auf der Hausstrecke (ca.180-200Hm) stark erwärmt hat -> Vivid Air passt in den Rahmen.
Die Lenkerhöhe Taugt mir ganz gut (mit 8mm Spacer ca. 25mm tiefer als der vom Torque ohne Space mit 0° Directmount.)
Die X0 Trail Bremsen sind nicht so bissig wie die Saint am FRX, aber ein Stück besser zu dosieren, was ganz gut zum Enduro passt.
Die Hans Dampf Raifen waren ganz okay. Die Selbstreinigung war nicht so top und Muddy Marry und Ardent haben meiner Meinung nach den gutmütigeren Grenzbereich ( wenn das Rad einmal steht muss ich mehr von der Bremse gehen um es wieder zum Rollen zu bekommen sowohl hinten, als auch vorne)

Fazit: Top Fahrrad, muss man kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitch (28. Februar 2014)

Gibt es mittlerweile spezielle Testräder? Oder wird es das Rad auch in Weiß geben?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trophy (28. Februar 2014)

Nein das Rad wird es nicht in weiß geben. War wohl ein Prototyp


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Februar 2014)

Das weiße bin ich auch beim Testival in Brixen gefahren, letztes Jahr ende September. Ich hoff nur es kommt nicht in weiß als serie, ist n bissl schwer es wieder sauber zu bekommen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Februar 2014)

trophy schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Slide letztes Wochenende geliehen und muss sagen, dass es mich umgehauen hat.
> Als vergleich dienen mir Propain Tyee 26", Cannondale Jekyll carbon und mein Torque FRX.
> 
> 1) Bergauf ist das Slide top, wie auch das Jekyll und wesentlich besser als das Tyee.
> ...


 Hallo Vivid Air haben wir den Einbau nicht geprüft Manarch Plus und Float X geht aber bei kleinen Gr. weniger Platz für Drinkf. dein Bericht kommt sehr exakt bei meinen Erfahrungen raus der HD ist der beste Allrounder für das Bike fahre
bei meinen Magic Mary und Rock Razor was sich immer Lohnt ist der Umbau auf TL. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Bloodshot (28. Februar 2014)

Nen Vivid wäre echt nice aber auch ein bißchen Overkill  warum wurde eigentlich nicht ein m+ verbaut?


----------



## knoerrli (28. Februar 2014)

Habe heute eine offizielle mail bekommen das sich das Slide 9.0 noch bis KW13 dauern wird.
Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten weil draussen schon fast Frühling herrscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk2106 (28. Februar 2014)

benötigt man beim umbau auf TL nun noch was, oder wird beim 8.0 alles mitgeliefert, was man braucht? (ventile?)


----------



## Caspar720 (28. Februar 2014)

Ventile und Milch wirst du noch brauchen.
Das Felgenband war bei meinen Ex1501 schon eingezogen.


----------



## Matrox (28. Februar 2014)

hab ich schonmal gesagt wie sehr ich diese übergroße Auswahl HASSE ? 
Bis gestern war fast klar, es wird das Slide 8.0SE; jjeeeetzt steht noch das YT Kapra ins Haus welches in der Comp1 ja quasi das direkte Äquivalent darstellt.
Unterschiede:

Das Kapra hat...
flacheren Lenk- und steileren Sitzwinkel
kürzere Kettenstreben
leicht "potenteres" Fahrwerk (RC3 und Monarch PLUS)

dafür aber
mehr Gewicht - wohl ca. 1kg
300€ teurer
nur Elixir7
nur 3 Größen (bin ohnehin nicht ganz sicher da mit 90er SL das 18er wohl zu klein sein wird.. bin 180)..

Laufräder kenne ich beid (noch) nicht...#

Evtl. hat ja jmd grade die gleichen Überlegungen...


----------



## Caspar720 (28. Februar 2014)

Ja hab das YT auch gerade gesehen, wusste gar nicht dass die was in der Hinterhand haben.
Das Bike sieht echt richtig gut aus, Hut ab.
Allerdings muss ich sagen ist es für ein Carbon doch etwas schwer, da kann ein Alu Bike locker mithalten. Und für das Gewicht finde ich den Aufpreis ned so prickelnd...
Die Geometrie ist halt schon sehr DH lastig, bin gespannt was die Leute darüber berichten.

Die Optik ist aber einfach der Killer...


----------



## radmodi (28. Februar 2014)

8.0 SE hat eine Woche Verspätung, also KW 19! Und dann wird ausgeliefert.


----------



## ale2812 (28. Februar 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Das Bike sieht echt richtig gut aus, Hut ab.
> Allerdings muss ich sagen ist es für ein Carbon doch etwas schwer, da kann ein Alu Bike locker mithalten. Und für das Gewicht finde ich den Aufpreis ned so prickelnd...


Sei doch mal so nett und nenne ein paar aktuelle rahmem mit dem einsatzgebiet/federweg aus alu und dem gewicht


----------



## Caspar720 (1. März 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Sei doch mal so nett und nenne ein paar aktuelle rahmem mit dem einsatzgebiet/federweg aus alu und dem gewicht



Das Strive AL 8.0 Race hat einen Alu Rahmen, in etwa die gleiche Ausstattung, den gleichen Einsatzzweck und wiegt genauso viel wie das YT Comp. Kostet aber 700 Euro weniger... Einziger Unterschied ist 26" zu 27,5"


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. März 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Das Strive AL 8.0 Race hat einen Alu Rahmen, in etwa die gleiche Ausstattung, den gleichen Einsatzzweck und wiegt genauso viel wie das YT Comp. Kostet aber 700 Euro weniger... Einziger Unterschied ist 26" zu 27,5"



Und vorne und hinten jeweils 30 mm Federweg weniger bei einer 32er zu einer 34er Gabel. Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist noch nicht mal mehr eine Milchmädchenrechnung, das ist naiv! Allein die Federelemente wiegen mind. 500 g mehr.


----------



## Hitch (1. März 2014)

Strive! Hat 160 mm Federweg. Nicht Nerve.


----------



## Caspar720 (1. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Und vorne und hinten jeweils 30 mm Federweg weniger bei einer 32er zu einer 34er Gabel. Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist noch nicht mal mehr eine Milchmädchenrechnung, das ist naiv! Allein die Federelemente wiegen mind. 500 g mehr.



Wie bitte?!
Beide Räder haben 160mm, eine RS Pike und einen Monarch + verbaut.
Informier dich erstmal bevor du hier was von Naiv schreibst!

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3263
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Capra-CF-Comp-1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (1. März 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Slide 9.0 nach dem Umbau, Race Ready bei 12.3 kg.
Heute das erste Mal auf dem Trail gewesen und war echt begeistert. Bin gespannt wie es sich bei den Rennen schlägt.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. März 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Wie bitte?!
> Beide Räder haben 160mm, eine RS Pike und einen Monarch + verbaut.
> Informier dich erstmal bevor du hier was von Naiv schreibst!
> 
> ...



Sorry, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Hatte Spectral bei dir reininterpretiert. Hast Recht!


----------



## _mike_ (1. März 2014)

.


----------



## _mike_ (1. März 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Slide 9.0 nach dem Umbau, Race Ready bei 12.3 kg.



Endlich mal wieder ein Bike ohne einen häßliches Mash Guard!


----------



## knoerrli (2. März 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Slide 9.0 ...



Wo hast Du das denn herbekommen. Ich dachte das ist erst in KW 13 lieferbar????


----------



## Caspar720 (2. März 2014)

Hatte Mitte Januar bestellt und wurde dann Ende Januar geliefert.
Denke ich hab da eines der ersten Bikes erwischt.


----------



## knoerrli (2. März 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hatte Mitte Januar bestellt und wurde dann Ende Januar geliefert.


Oh du Glücklicher. Ich hab Anfang Februar bestellt und muss mich noch 3 Wochen gedulden.
Welche Rahmengröße hat dein slide?


----------



## Caspar720 (2. März 2014)

Ist Rahmengröße M. Hatte lange zwischen M und L überlegt, M war aber die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## knoerrli (3. März 2014)

War an dem Rad bereits eine Kettenführung verbaut? Ich finde weder auf der H+S Seite noch auf der Radon Seite Infos dazu.
Angeblich wurde das bike nur ohne Kettenführung fotografiert aber auch hier im Forum gibts ja bereits unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (3. März 2014)

Jo an dem Rad war eine Kettenführung verbaut und zwar eine e.thirteen TRS Dual Ring  ISCG 05 34-40Z.
Da ich auf X01 umgebaut hab, wurde die Kefü dann getauscht.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. März 2014)

9.0 kommt mit kefü


----------



## knoerrli (3. März 2014)

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit dem Sattel zurecht? Der wurde in einigen Tests als "billig wirkend" beschrieben.
Ich bin schon am überlegen meinen geliebten SDG Bel Air aufs slide zu montieren.


----------



## Marc1973 (3. März 2014)

werde mich dann wohl mal ins Canyon forum verabschieden....hab am we in Koblenz zugeschlagen. Spectral al 9.0sl....


----------



## Caspar720 (3. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Vivid Air haben wir den Einbau nicht geprüft Manarch Plus und Float X geht aber bei kleinen Gr. weniger Platz für Drinkf. dein Bericht kommt sehr exakt bei meinen Erfahrungen raus der HD ist der beste Allrounder für das Bike fahre
> bei meinen Magic Mary und Rock Razor was sich immer Lohnt ist der Umbau auf TL. Gruß Bodo



Falls man einen Monarch+ nachrüsten will, welche Pre-Tune Einstellung empfiehlt Radon für das Slide 160 da?


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. März 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Falls man einen Monarch+ nachrüsten will, welche Pre-Tune Einstellung empfiehlt Radon für das Slide 160 da?


 Das was von mir Eingebaut wird ist ein OEM Dämpfer hat XL-M ohne HV da ist der Vivid klar im Vorteil (weiteren Einstellbereich) aber M-M mit HV geht auch besser Float X da kann man von Toxo Abstimmen Kaufen super aber sehr Teuer.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. März 2014)

Der Vivid Air  oder ein CCDBAir wird da wohl nicht passen, da der Dämpfer zu dicht am Sitzrohr ist. Mit dem Umlenkhebel könnte es da auch knapp werden.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der Vivid Air  oder ein CCDBAir wird da wohl nicht passen, da der Dämpfer zu dicht am Sitzrohr ist. Mit dem Umlenkhebel könnte es da auch knapp werden.


 Laut 3D wird es beim Vivid sehr eng habe 12.3 mein 160er zurück von der MTB dann Teste ich es mal . Bisher mein Favorit genau wie beim Swoop 175 der Float X geht Super. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der Vivid Air  oder ein CCDBAir wird da wohl nicht passen, da der Dämpfer zu dicht am Sitzrohr ist. Mit dem Umlenkhebel könnte es da auch knapp werden.


 Laut 3D wird es beim Vivid sehr eng habe 12.3 mein 160er zurück von der MTB dann Teste ich es mal . Bisher mein Favorit genau wie beim Swoop 175 der Float X geht Super. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Hitch (4. März 2014)

Wie sieht's mit Cane Creek CS aus? Der sollte doch passen. Zumindest ohne Trinkflasche.


----------



## Vincy (4. März 2014)

Der Vivid Air und der CCDBAir haben ein dickes Luftkammergehäuse, da wird es unten recht knapp am Sitzrohr. Oben am Umlenkhebel ist da auch knapp. Kommt auch drauf an, in welcher Einbauposition der Dämpfer ist (AGB oben oder unten).
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/vivid-air-r2c


----------



## radmodi (4. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Vivid Air haben wir den Einbau nicht geprüft Manarch Plus und Float X geht aber bei kleinen Gr. weniger Platz für Drinkf. dein Bericht kommt sehr exakt bei meinen Erfahrungen raus der HD ist der beste Allrounder für das Bike fahre
> bei meinen Magic Mary und Rock Razor was sich immer Lohnt ist der Umbau auf TL. Gruß Bodo


@BODOPROBST

Servus Bodo,
passt bei 18" und Float X ne Flasche in den Rahmen? Habe den radon carbon elite Halter.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. März 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Servus Bodo,
> passt bei 18" und Float X ne Flasche in den Rahmen? Habe den radon carbon elite Halter.


 Servus glaube nicht aber werde es Testen . Zu der Frage mit den C C Dämpfer ich habe momentan kein Muster bin aber
auch kein Fan davon der Dämpfer ist Super wenn man eine etwas sagen wir mal krumme Kinim. hat aber beim Swoop nicht
nötig . Gruß Bodo


----------



## bartschipro (4. März 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Slide 9.0 nach dem Umbau, Race Ready bei 12.3 kg.
> Heute das erste Mal auf dem Trail gewesen und war echt begeistert. Bin gespannt wie es sich bei den Rennen schlägt.


Hi Caspar720!
Bau auch gerade mein 8.0 auf 1x11 X01 um. Wie hast du das mit der Austrittsöffnung des Schaltzuges unter dem Tretlager gemacht? Radon hat da zwei einzelne Buchsen drinnen und die sind so schlecht auf die (schlecht aufgesägte) Öffnung abgestimmt das man eigentlich nicht nur eine drinnen lassen kann. Die eine sitz schräg drinnen und ist mir schon gerade eben in den Rahmen abgehauen! Das ist überhaupt nicht lustig die da wieder rauszu bekommen! Wie hast du das mit den Buchsen gelöst? 
Danke für Hinweise! 

 

 
Wie ist deine Schaltperformance vom kleinsten auf das zweitkleinste Ritzel wenn du langsam schaltest? Bei mir eckt die Kette am Rahmen an...

Bodo, deine Kommentare sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Caspar720 (4. März 2014)

Hi,

die eine Buchse hab ich ganz rausgebaut, die andere um 90 Grad gedreht eingebaut. Durch den Druck des Schaltzuges hält die da Bombenfest kann aber auch nicht reinrutschen. Bei mir ist das Loch etwas sauberer ausgesägt 

Das mit dem kleinsten Ritzel konnte ich noch nicht beobachten, ich achte aber mal drauf. Ansonsten ist die Performance der X01 echt der Hammer, schaltet knackig und die Gänge rutschen sofort rein.


----------



## xxluthorxx (5. März 2014)

sammelt sich da nicht mit der zeit dreck im rahmen an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (5. März 2014)

Ja so ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der Lösung auch noch nicht, ist eher übergangsweise.

@Bodo, wie löst ihr das Problem bei dem 8.0 SE? Hab ihr da ein anderes Führungsstück? Kann man das evtl. noch nachträglich bekommen?


----------



## xxluthorxx (5. März 2014)

besorg dir ne moosgummi scheibe schneid nen loch rein fuer die führung koennte dann den rest vom loch abdichten

http://www.bikertech.de/cgi-bin/webshop/his-webshop.pl?f=NR&c=MG-3&t2=temartic&t=temindex
sowas zb


----------



## bartschipro (5. März 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die eine Buchse hab ich ganz rausgebaut, die andere um 90 Grad gedreht eingebaut. Durch den Druck des Schaltzuges hält die da Bombenfest kann aber auch nicht reinrutschen. Bei mir ist das Loch etwas sauberer ausgesägt
> 
> Das mit dem kleinsten Ritzel konnte ich noch nicht beobachten, ich achte aber mal drauf. Ansonsten ist die Performance der X01 echt der Hammer, schaltet knackig und die Gänge rutschen sofort rein.


Danke! Auf deinem Bild sieht dein Buchse auch bedrohlich nahem dem Abgrund aus, täuscht aber vielleicht. Bin mit der Performance der X01 noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Finde die richtige Einstellung zu finden deutlich schwieriger als bei einer 9 oder 10fach Schaltung, vor allem kommt es viel mehr auf den Abstand der Schaltrolle an als bei "herkömmlichen" Schaltungen. vom kleinsten aufs zweitkleinste Ritzel klettert der echt sehr mühsam un bein leichten Gängen ist er fast zu hoch eingestellt. Bisschen wie ein verbogenes Schaltauge, aber das kann ja nicht sein bei einem Neurad.
Den


xxluthorxx schrieb:


> besorg dir ne moosgummi scheibe schneid nen loch rein fuer die führung koennte dann den rest vom loch abdichten
> 
> http://www.bikertech.de/cgi-bin/webshop/his-webshop.pl?f=NR&c=MG-3&t2=temartic&t=temindex
> sowas zb


 genau das geht nicht! Denn dein Moosgummi kann kompromiert werden und damit die teure Schaltung ungenau. Wenn dann ein Alustück oder so was.


----------



## snake89e (5. März 2014)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Bisschen wie ein verbogenes Schaltauge, aber das kann ja nicht sein bei einem Neurad.


Verbogenes Schaltauge am Neurad kann schon sein, habe ich auch schon gesehen.


----------



## Bloodshot (5. März 2014)

Kenn mich nicht mit der Zug verlegen bei dem Rahmen aus, aber kann man nicht einfach die Züge komplett durchlegen? Also ohne die kappe und mit Zug im Rohr? Wiegt dann ein paar g mehr aber das sollte nix ausmachen


----------



## xxluthorxx (5. März 2014)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Danke! Auf deinem Bild sieht dein Buchse auch bedrohlich nahem dem Abgrund aus, täuscht aber vielleicht. Bin mit der Performance der X01 noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Finde die richtige Einstellung zu finden deutlich schwieriger als bei einer 9 oder 10fach Schaltung, vor allem kommt es viel mehr auf den Abstand der Schaltrolle an als bei "herkömmlichen" Schaltungen. vom kleinsten aufs zweitkleinste Ritzel klettert der echt sehr mühsam un bein leichten Gängen ist er fast zu hoch eingestellt. Bisschen wie ein verbogenes Schaltauge, aber das kann ja nicht sein bei einem Neurad.
> Den
> 
> genau das geht nicht! Denn dein Moosgummi kann kompromiert werden und damit die teure Schaltung ungenau. Wenn dann ein Alustück oder so was.



Er soll ja auch die ganze metallöse mit durchstecken is nur damit ausm rum kein schlamm schotter etc ins loch spritzt sonst klapperts bald im rahmen =)


----------



## -Poldi- (5. März 2014)

Es steht bei allen 160er Carbon, das sie sofort lieferbar sind. Ist da ein Fehler auf der Website oder geht es jetzt los. Hab für mein 22er eine Verschiebung von kW 11 auf 12 im Januar bekommen.


----------



## radmodi (5. März 2014)

@Radon-Bikes 


-Poldi- schrieb:


> Es steht bei allen 160er Carbon, das sie sofort lieferbar sind. Ist da ein Fehler auf der Website oder geht es jetzt los. Hab für mein 22er eine Verschiebung von kW 11 auf 12 im Januar bekommen.


 
...und stimmt das???
 Meine Laune ist im A..., seit der Mitteilung, dass mein 8.0 SE in der 19./20. KW geliefert wird. Oder hat meine mail geholfen? (4 Monate Lieferzeit sind zu lang...!!!)


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. März 2014)

-Poldi- schrieb:


> Es steht bei allen 160er Carbon, das sie sofort lieferbar sind. Ist da ein Fehler auf der Website oder geht es jetzt los. Hab für mein 22er eine Verschiebung von kW 11 auf 12 im Januar bekommen.




Das ist garantiert ein Fehler, meins soll auch in KW19 kommen und selbst da glaube ich noch nicht dran. Aber was soll's das Wetter wird auch wieder schlechter...


@Bloodshot 

Den komplette Zug mit Außenhülle wirst du nicht durch die Öffnung beim Steuerrohr gefädelt bekommen, die dient doch als Gegenhalter für die Außenhülle - da müsste man dann schon bohren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (5. März 2014)

@radmodi 
Als ich das 8SE bestellt hatte war bereits die Angebe ab KW18 auf der Homepage.
Nun kommts halt ne Woche später.

@ xxluthorxx
Die meisten Moosgummi sind nicht UV beständig und zerbröseln im Freien bei Sonne, Regen etc. sehr schnell.
Würde das eher mit Panzerband zukleben oder so.

Cheers
ron


----------



## xxluthorxx (5. März 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> @radmodi
> Als ich das 8SE bestellt hatte war bereits die Angebe ab KW18 auf der Homepage.
> Nun kommts halt ne Woche später.
> 
> ...


oder stück aus ner alten checkkarte rauschneiden loch reinbohren, öse durch fertig


----------



## Bloodshot (5. März 2014)

Das mit UV sollte bei der Position kein Problem sein denke ich.

Und wenn es doch ein Problem ist, nimm halt panzertape, holt, Alu, Stück Plastik oder sonnst was. Also Jungs wenn ihr an so nem Loch scheitert....


----------



## knoerrli (5. März 2014)

-Poldi- schrieb:


> Es steht bei allen 160er Carbon, das sie sofort lieferbar sind. Ist da ein Fehler auf der Website oder geht es jetzt los. Hab für mein 22er eine Verschiebung von kW 11 auf 12 im Januar bekommen.



Möchte mal wissen wo Du das gelesen hast??? Da steht jetzt keine Lieferzeit mehr. Dafür das es nicht auf Lager ist und bestellt wird!


----------



## bartschipro (5. März 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Das mit UV sollte bei der Position kein Problem sein denke ich.
> 
> Und wenn es doch ein Problem ist, nimm halt panzertape, holt, Alu, Stück Plastik oder sonnst was. Also Jungs wenn ihr an so nem Loch scheitert....


bisher sind nur die Vorschläge gescheitert, der Versuch mit Checkkartenplastik und Tape kam mir natürlich auch selber und wird hoffentlich morgen realisiert. Aber danke für die ganzen Tips! Aber wie macht es Radon, Bodo?


----------



## cemetery (5. März 2014)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Möchte mal wissen wo Du das gelesen hast??? Da steht jetzt keine Lieferzeit mehr. Dafür das es nicht auf Lager ist und bestellt wird!



Alle Slide 160 und das Swoop 175 8.0 SE waren bis Heute abend alle "sofor verfübar" jetzt sind sich wieder auf "wird für sie bestellt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2014)

bartschipro schrieb:


> bisher sind nur die Vorschläge gescheitert, der Versuch mit Checkkartenplastik und Tape kam mir natürlich auch selber und wird hoffentlich morgen realisiert. Aber danke für die ganzen Tips! Aber wie macht es Radon, Bodo?


 Guten Morgen das Beantworten von Fragen hier mach ich gern aber ihr müsst Verständnis haben das ich nicht immer Verfügbar
bin da ich das sozusagen in meiner Freizeit mache . Aber zu deiner Frage den Anschlag gibt es auch Einteilig, werde Heute versuchen bei unseren Montagebetrieb ob er davon 10-20 Stück nach Bonn senden kann . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Caspar720 (6. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Guten Morgen das Beantworten von Fragen hier mach ich gern aber ihr müsst Verständnis haben das ich nicht immer Verfügbar
> bin da ich das sozusagen in meiner Freizeit mache . Aber zu deiner Frage den Anschlag gibt es auch Einteilig, werde Heute versuchen bei unseren Montagebetrieb ob er davon 10-20 Stück nach Bonn senden kann . Gruß Bodo


 
Das wäre eine super Sache, vielen Dank Bodo!


----------



## nostra6 (6. März 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Kleine Info am Rande: das Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE ist serienmäßig mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgerüstet, was dem Einsatzbereich auch eher entspricht, in den Bergen werden ansonsten lange Anstiege doch schnell zäh.
> Aber auch das ist ein schöner Vorteil der Spec: die Übersetzung kann sehr schnell abgeändert werden, der Austausch des Kettenblattes geht fix und kostet nicht die Welt.
> RADON Team



Hi...ich schwanke zwischen dem 8.0 und dem 8.0 SE! Ich fahre in der Regel längere Touren und brauche daher ein Bike das sowohl Bergauf als auch in der Ebenen gut geht. Kann da mal jemand den Vergleich 2*10 zu 1*11 machen? Oder alternativ die Frage ist ein Umbau auf 2 mal 10 möglich?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Alpenstreicher (6. März 2014)

Hab zu genau diesem Thema einen ganzen Thread initiiert, siehe Signatur. Vll. fehlt noch ein dedizierter Beitrag "Vor- und Nachteile 1x11" oder auch 'ne Zusammenfassung, wann 1x11 sinnvoll ist. Eventuell find ich heute Abend Zeit, das mal anzugehen.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## bartschipro (6. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Guten Morgen das Beantworten von Fragen hier mach ich gern aber ihr müsst Verständnis haben das ich nicht immer Verfügbar
> bin da ich das sozusagen in meiner Freizeit mache . Aber zu deiner Frage den Anschlag gibt es auch Einteilig, werde Heute versuchen bei unseren Montagebetrieb ob er davon 10-20 Stück nach Bonn senden kann . Gruß Bodo


Bodo, dass du nicht immer hier online sein kannst ist klar, wir wollten dich nicht zu sehr stressen 
DANKE für deine konstruktive Antwort mit der einteiligen Buchse. Wie komme an die ran? Wenn in Bonn soll ich anrufen der mir eine schicken kann?


----------



## nostra6 (6. März 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Hab zu genau diesem Thema einen ganzen Thread initiiert, siehe Signatur. Vll. fehlt noch ein dedizierter Beitrag "Vor- und Nachteile 1x11" oder auch 'ne Zusammenfassung, wann 1x11 sinnvoll ist. Eventuell find ich heute Abend Zeit, das mal anzugehen.
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher



Danke für den Link. Denke 1*11 scheidet aus. Daher zu der zweiten Frage: Ist ein Umbau des 8.0 SE auf 2*10 ohne größeren Aufwand möglich?

Gruss


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (6. März 2014)

nostra6 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Denke 1*11 scheidet aus. Daher zu der zweiten Frage: Ist ein Umbau des 8.0 SE auf 2*10 ohne größeren Aufwand möglich?
> 
> Gruss




Dann mach' doch einfach 2 x 11 daraus...


----------



## fub (6. März 2014)

Du müsstest dafür Kurbel,Kette,Kassette,Freilaufkörper,Schalthebel und Kettenführung runter nehmen und eine neue Kurbel,Umwerfer,Kette,Kassette,Freilaufkörper,2 Schalthebel und Schalthüllen montieren. Ach ja und die Schaltwerke natürlich auch.
Oder du nimmst das 8.0 und wechselst die Laufräder....


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2014)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Bodo, dass du nicht immer hier online sein kannst ist klar, wir wollten dich nicht zu sehr stressen
> DANKE für deine konstruktive Antwort mit der einteiligen Buchse. Wie komme an die ran? Wenn in Bonn soll ich anrufen der mir eine schicken kann?


 Ich gebe hier Bescheid wenn ich was habe. Gruß Bodo


----------



## nostra6 (6. März 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Dann mach' doch einfach 2 x 11 daraus...





Hypermotard schrieb:


> Dann mach' doch einfach 2 x 11 daraus...



2 x 11 hört sich auch gut an... damit sollte auch der umbau einfacher werden??... die alternative mit anderen Laufrädern ist auch nicht so schlecht. Aber soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich das in Bonn machen lassen muss aber dir "alten" Laufräder selber weiter verkaufen (Oder wäre ein tausch möglich? Die Frage geht an den Megastore)?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (6. März 2014)

@nostra6 ich glaube das sollte ein Scherz sein mit dem 2x11 ;-)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. März 2014)

nostra6 schrieb:


> 2 x 11 hört sich auch gut an... damit sollte auch der umbau einfacher werden??... die alternative mit anderen Laufrädern ist auch nicht so schlecht. Aber soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich das in Bonn machen lassen muss aber dir "alten" Laufräder selber weiter verkaufen (Oder wäre ein tausch möglich? Die Frage geht an den Megastore)?
> 
> Gruß


Sorry aber ein Austausch ist nicht möglich, die Laufräder musst Du dann selbst weiter verkaufen...


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2014)

fub schrieb:


> @nostra6 ich glaube das sollte ein Scherz sein mit dem 2x11 ;-)


 Kann nur als Scherz gemeint sein geht nur 20/48 mit 10 / 43


----------



## fub (6. März 2014)

@Radon-Bikes glaubt ihr denn, dass es bei KW19 für das SE bleiben wird? Bin schon echt gespannt


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. März 2014)

@fub:
Bisher spricht beim 8.0 SE noch nichts gegen den Liefertermin in KW19.


----------



## nostra6 (6. März 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @fub:
> Bisher spricht beim 8.0 SE noch nichts gegen den Liefertermin in KW19.



...ab wann soll das 8.0 verfügbar sein?

Gruß


----------



## MC² (6. März 2014)

Frage an Radon Bikes,
kann man bei Größe S auch einen Flaschenhalter montieren, oder erst ab Größe M?


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. März 2014)




----------



## bartschipro (6. März 2014)

nostra6 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Denke 1*11 scheidet aus. Daher zu der zweiten Frage: Ist ein Umbau des 8.0 SE auf 2*10 ohne größeren Aufwand möglich?
> 
> Gruss


kannst von mir die komplette neue Gruppe aus dem 8.0 haben, soeben unbenutzt ausgebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (6. März 2014)

Zügig hoch...


 ... und schnell runter!


----------



## RobG301 (7. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Alle Slide 160 und das Swoop 175 8.0 SE waren bis Heute abend alle "sofor verfübar" jetzt sind sich wieder auf "wird für sie bestellt"



Auf jeden Fall sind sie noch nicht ausverkauft...Stand 07.03 zumindest...


----------



## tassilo104 (7. März 2014)

Hi,

interessiere mich für das Bike und hätte ne Frage zur Rahmengröße;
ich bin 1,80, Schrittlänge 87 cm; Sitzzwerg halt,
fahre eher kürzere Touren und möchte auch eher ein wendigeres Bike;
18' oder 20'???

Danke für alles konstruktive,

Gruss Thilo


----------



## tassilo104 (7. März 2014)

Hi,

interessiere mich für das Bike und hätte ne Frage zur Rahmengröße;
ich bin 1,80, Schrittlänge 87 cm; Sitzzwerg halt,
fahre eher kürzere Touren und möchte auch eher ein wendigeres Bike;
18' oder 20'???

Danke für alles konstruktive,

Gruss Thilo


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. März 2014)

tassilo104 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> interessiere mich für das Bike und hätte ne Frage zur Rahmengröße;
> ich bin 1,80, Schrittlänge 87 cm; Sitzzwerg halt,
> ...



18". Bin 183 cm, habe dieselbe Schrittlänge, und bin beim Testival mit dem 18" perfekt klar gekommen.


----------



## Vincy (8. März 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocker2 (8. März 2014)

Hat das Slide 8.0 SE jetzt eigentlich die Ausstattung auf den Fotos auf Facebook (Roam Laufräder, Carbon Kurbel und Schaltwerk, Unterrohrschutz) oder nur die Ausstattung auf der Homepage (DT Swiss LRS, Alu Schaltwerk und Kurbel, kein Unterrohrschutz)??? 
Bitte um Aufklärung vom Radon Team. Danke!


----------



## ChrisStahl (8. März 2014)

Bikeporn


----------



## Dropi (8. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> BikepornAnhang anzeigen 277645Anhang anzeigen 277645 Anhang anzeigen 277646


Da ist dir wohl Swoop`s ein Bild dazwischen gerutscht!


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (8. März 2014)

Ich mag die rote Farbe nach wie vor nicht auch wenn ich's so bestellt habe - warum gibt's das Bike mit der Ausstattung nicht auch schwarz, spart euch doch den Lack...


----------



## cemetery (8. März 2014)

Da warte ich auch schon lange drauf das es bei Radon bezüglich der Farbauswahl irgendwann vielleicht doch noch ein Umdenken gibt.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. März 2014)

Auf der Radon-Homepage ist das Gewicht des 8.0 SE mit "ab 12,3kg" angegeben, bei bike-discount aber mit "ab 11,8kg". Einen der beiden Werte solltet ihr korrigieren. 
(Und welcher ist der richtige, ich meine mal was von wegen mit/ohne Kettenführung gelesen zu haben, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob das hier war.)


----------



## ron101 (9. März 2014)

je eh, eine 1/2 kg kettenfuehrung ein massives teil 

cheers
ron

ps: warte auch auf die katze im sack.


----------



## Senecca (9. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Da warte ich auch schon lange drauf das es bei Radon bezüglich der Farbauswahl irgendwann vielleicht doch noch ein Umdenken gibt.



Ich hatte auch kürzlich den Support nach den Farben gefragt. Bin ja ein Fan des lime/blue vom Slide 150 9.0. Leider konnte er mir die Farbcodes nicht geben damit ich nachlackieren könnte. Einen Custom Rahmen direkt ab Werk fände ich aber pers. sehr geil - wäre mir einen Aufpreis wert.


----------



## hw_doc (9. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, macht doch mal eine Sammelbestellung für ein Sondermodell nach eigenem Wunsch -das wird einfacher.
> Würde sich realisieren lassen.



Hey und hallo,
das würd ich gerne aufgreifen!

Ich habe ernstes Interesse an einem 8.0 SE mit Shimano-Schaltung – oder ein 9.0 mit RockShox – Fahrwerk!
Erfahrungsgemäß kann ich den SRAM-Triggern nichts abgewinnen, obendrein befürchte ich für mein eher tourenorientierteres Vorhaben eine zu geringe Bandbreite der 11er Schaltung. Von daher hätte ich großes Interesse an einem XT-Setup (notfalls auch mit SLX im Mix) mit 2fach, gern auch 3fach, wenn der Rahmen das zulassen sollte. Die XT-Scheiben haben ja einen guten Ruf, aber mit den Avids vom SE sehe ich auch kein Problem.
RockShox-Komponenten find ich auch wegen des unkomplizierteren Service klasse – von daher IMO das ideale Fahrwerk.
Mir gefällt die Farbe vom SE, aber falls sich hier noch ein paar Interessenten für das Sonder-Setup fänden, die den Look vom 9.0 bevorzugen, würd ich mich anschließen.

Also: Wär jemand dabei und wie sähen für eine solche Basis Eure konkreten Vorstellungen aus?


----------



## Bloodshot (9. März 2014)

Hab meins schon bestellt, sonnt hätte ich auch intresse an xt Bremsen und RS Fahrwerk. Schaltung wäre mir egal ob SRAM oder Shimano aber ich mag die xt Bremsen doch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (9. März 2014)

@BODOPROBST


BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Vivid Air haben wir den Einbau nicht geprüft Manarch Plus und Float X geht aber bei kleinen Gr. weniger Platz für Drinkf. dein Bericht kommt sehr exakt bei meinen Erfahrungen raus der HD ist der beste Allrounder für das Bike fahre bei meinen Magic Mary und Rock Razor was sich immer Lohnt ist der Umbau auf TL. Gruß Bodo


Servus Bodo,
welchen Reifen fährst du Vorne und welchen Hinten und der Rollwiderstand ist geringer als mit dem Schwalbe HD, oder warum fährst du dieses Setup?
Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. März 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Servus Bodo,
> welchen Reifen fährst du Vorne und welchen Hinten und der Rollwiderstand ist geringer als mit dem Schwalbe HD, oder warum fährst du dieses Setup?
> Danke für deine Antwort!


 Hallo vorn den Magic Mary in Trail S. hinten den R.Razor ib Pace S.aber Allrounder nicht so zu Empfehlen das ist ein Reifensatz
der im Enduro Race viel Eingesetzt wird fahr es zum Testen, aber wenn man TL mit Milch fährt sollte man möglichst für das meiste was man fährt zu Verwenden sein, da man damit nicht mal schnell Reifen wechseln will. Gruß Bodo


----------



## nostra6 (10. März 2014)

Hallo,

Habe mir jetzt das Slide 160 8.0 bestellt.

Ist es möglich die Shifter auf XO zu ändern (Sram XO Trigger 2x10-fach Set für rechts u. links Carbon/blau/weiß für Matchmaker).

Der Umwerfer ist ja schon XO?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## riGooo (10. März 2014)

Musste mitbringen oder da kaufen dann wechseln die alles. Mach aber kein zu großes Choas sonst rasten die in der Werkstatt aus.....


----------



## nostra6 (10. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Musste mitbringen oder da kaufen dann wechseln die alles. Mach aber kein zu großes Choas sonst rasten die in der Werkstatt aus.....


 
...den umbau mach ich selber...wollte nur wissen ob die XO shifter mit dem X9 T2 schaltwerk kompatibel sind!?

gruss


----------



## bs99 (10. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand schon ein Slide Carbon in 22" bekommen und Fotos davon?
Ich denke das wäre für meine Größe (194cm und 94cm SL) die richtige Wahl und würde gerne mal sehen wie das Bike aussieht - das Auge fährt schließlich mit 

Thx!


----------



## ticris (10. März 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

hatte heute die Gelegenheit das Eine in Bonn verfügbare Slide Carbon (8.0 - 18") zu betatschen und im Kreis "Probezufahren". Ein wirklich schickes Bike, auch wenn ich es mir ein bisschen leichter vorgestellt hatte. Meine Handwaage konnte keinen großen Unterschied zum danebenstehenden Slide 130 29" 8.0 feststellen. Leider ist auch noch kein einziges Bike in candy red im Laden. Hätte die Farbe gerne mal in natura gesehen.

Das einzige fast K.O. Kriterium für eine Bestellung eines 8.0 SE ist die fehlende Garantie von Radon für Carbonbikes. Nur die gesetzliche Gewährleistung (Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten) ist mir bei einem Bike von 3k aufwärts eigentlich zu wenig, auch wenn ein Austauschrahmen mit 700 € vergleichsweise günstig ist.

Wie seht ihr das?

Hoffentlich überdenkt Radon seine Garantiepolitik ein wenig. Auf mich macht der Rahmen des Slide Carbon einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck. Da müssten für den Kunden doch ein paar Jahre Garantie drin sein. Zumal die Konkurrenz offensichtlich etwas mehr Vertrauen ins Carbon hat. (C aus K 6 Jahre, das Röschen 10 Jahre)

Happy Trails


----------



## riGooo (11. März 2014)

Ja die Garantie ist der größte Schwachpunkt! Besonders, da sich viele vor dem Kauf genau DIESE Frage stellen "Geht mir der Rahmen auch nicht kaputt?? Ohjee ohjee.." Klar wenn man Garantie anbietet entscheiden sich genau diese Leute eher dafür als dagegen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Ja die Garantie ist der größte Schwachpunkt! Besonders, da sich viele vor dem Kauf genau DIESE Frage stellen "Geht mir der Rahmen auch nicht kaputt?? Ohjee ohjee.." Klar wenn man Garantie anbietet entscheiden sich genau diese Leute eher dafür als dagegen.




Wir bieten 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung und das reicht völlig. Carbonrahmen zeigen Schwachpunkte, wenn sie fertigungstechnisch sind oder materialbedingt in den ersten Wochen. Alles andere sind eh Überbelastung, Fahrfehler oder Unfälle. Hier haben wir nicht nur die Crash-Replacement, sondern sind sehr kulant, wenn das Auftreten der Kunden, die einen defekten Rahmen oder ein Problem haben angemessen ist - Rigoo, ne!. Zu den Garantiebedingung der anderen Hersteller können wir nur sagen - durchlesen.
So schreiben namhafte Hersteller: 6 Jahre Garantie, ausgenommen Lack, Federbeine, Lager, keine Ersatz bei Schäden durch Sprünge, Überbelastung, unsachgemässen Gebrauch, mangelnde Wartung (Beweis Kunde, hebt mal schön die Quittungen auf), Veränderungen der Komponenten, Umbau, Veränderung am Rahmen…..Bikepark, etc. Tschüss. Montage, Abwicklung, Transport etc. zur Lastung Kunden.
Papier ist geduldig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (11. März 2014)

Selbstverständlich. Aber diese "Garantie", gibt Sicherheit. Und Sicherheit entschließt zum Kauf. Ist beim Bike nicht anders als beim Auto oder bei der Kloschüssel. Klar dass man eigene Dummheit oder eben Unfälle ausschließt. Das könnt ihr ja auch. Was nachher wirklich noch garantiert wird, liegt ja bei jedem selber, sich die Klauseln durchzulesen.
Das Thema "Wir sind meistens Kulant" gibt nur wenig sicherheit. Der eine bei euch sagt dann ja, der andere nein, der eine bekommt nen neuen Rahmen für 300 der andere für 500.
Und was man bei euch erlebt wenn man die Kulanz annimmt, habe ich dir ja privat geschrieben.. Angemessenes Verhalten muss immer von beiden Seiten kommen, das kann man nicht nur auf den Kunden abwelzen.....


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Aber diese "Garantie", gibt Sicherheit. Und Sicherheit entschließt zum Kauf. Ist beim Bike nicht anders als beim Auto oder bei der Kloschüssel. Klar dass man eigene Dummheit oder eben Unfälle ausschließt. Das könnt ihr ja auch. Was nachher wirklich noch garantiert wird, liegt ja bei jedem selber, sich die Klauseln durchzulesen.
> Das Thema "Wir sind meistens Kulant" gibt nur wenig sicherheit. Der eine bei euch sagt dann ja, der andere nein, der eine bekommt nen neuen Rahmen für 300 der andere für 500.
> Und was man bei euch erlebt wenn man die Kulanz annimmt, habe ich dir ja privat geschrieben.. Angemessenes Verhalten muss immer von beiden Seiten kommen, das kann man nicht nur auf den Kunden abwelzen.....



na ja also das stellte sich aber gänzlich anders dar. Ich war nicht dabei und man hört halt 2 Seiten.


----------



## dj_holgie (11. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ...mangelnde Wartung (Beweis Kunde, hebt mal schön die Quittungen auf), Veränderungen der Komponenten



Das scheint ja mal wieder ne Anspielung auf(bzw. gegen) Canyon zu sein. Nur mal so zur Klarstellung: Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man das Bike nicht jährlich bei Canyon zur Inspektion gebracht haben muss um einen Garantieanspruch auf den Rahmen zu haben. 

Man will sich mit den Klauseln doch viel mehr gegen Leute absichern, die ihre Bikes wirklich selbstverschuldet schrotten und dann direkt mit dem Anwalt kommen. 

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Am Ende ist man bei so einem Garantiefall auch immer auf das Zusammenspiel / Kulanz des Herstellers angewiesen, wenn der nicht tauschen will wird der immer ein Grund finden.

Die 6 Jahre Garantie fühlen sich halt besser an als die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. 2 Jahre Gewährleistung passt irgendwie nicht zu einem 3.000€ high end carbon bike, sondern eher zu einem Discount Bike..


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. März 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das scheint ja mal wieder ne Anspielung auf(bzw. gegen) Canyon zu sein. Nur mal so zur Klarstellung: Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man das Bike nicht jährlich bei Canyon zur Inspektion gebracht haben muss um einen Garantieanspruch auf den Rahmen zu haben.
> 
> Man will sich mit den Klauseln doch viel mehr gegen Leute absichern, die ihre Bikes wirklich selbstverschuldet schrotten und dann direkt mit dem Anwalt kommen.
> 
> ...



Arbeitest du bei Canyon in der Garantieabteilung?


----------



## dj_holgie (11. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Arbeitest du bei Canyon in der Garantieabteilung?



Ne, warum wieviel verdient man da? Lohnt sichs?

Mit Bike-discount service hab ich übrigens auch gute Erfahrung gemacht bisher, so ist es nicht. 

Aber man könnte ja auch andersrum argumentieren: Wenn fast alle Produktionsfehler in den ersten Wochen entdeckt werden entstehen ja kaum Mehrkosten für euch wenn ihr länger Garantie anbietet oder? 

Naja, aber wie ich bereits geschrieben habe ist man im Endeffekt eh von der Kulanz des Herstellers angewiesen, abseits von allen Paragraphen, außer man will wirklich wegen sowas klagen (inklusive Gutachter)


----------



## Marc1973 (11. März 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> hatte heute die Gelegenheit das Eine in Bonn verfügbare Slide Carbon (8.0 - 18") zu betatschen und im Kreis "Probezufahren". Ein wirklich schickes Bike, auch wenn ich es mir ein bisschen leichter vorgestellt hatte. Meine Handwaage konnte keinen großen Unterschied zum danebenstehenden Slide 130 29" 8.0 feststellen. Leider ist auch noch kein einziges Bike in candy red im Laden. Hätte die Farbe gerne mal in natura gesehen.
> 
> ...


Ich sehe das genauso und das war für mich einer der Gründe zu Canyon zu gehen und mir das Spectral AL 9.0sl zu kaufen. In Größe M, 12,6kg und das mit Alu Rahmen! Jetzt werden sicherlich einige sagen ich könnte diese beiden bikes nicht vergeichen (etwas weniger Federweg, ander Laufräder.....) aber für mich stand mit dieser Garantie-Politik und dem höheren Gewicht beim Slide Carbon Rahmen die Entscheidung fest...
Volle 6 Jahre Garantie......da kann ich mich drauf verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (11. März 2014)

Na gut hat zwar nichts mit Radon zu tun aber bei z.B. Scott gibt es 5 Jahre Garantie. Nur für den Erstkäufer, und nur wenn das Service Buch geführt ist und alle Service schön eingetragen sind. Diese nur beim offiziellen Vertragspartner im Service war. 
Mein Scott Alu Rahmen war genau nach 3 Jahren gebrochen. Da es ein Ausverkaufsmodell war, war es aber Jahrgangsmässig bereits 5 Jahre alt. 
Ich kriegte keinen Cent Kullanz oder Garantie. Parkbesuche wurden mit dem Bike keine gemacht.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. März 2014)

@Marcel 1973 höheren Gewicht beim Slide Carbon Rahmen die Entscheidung fest...


Erzähl hier bitte nicht nicht so einen Mist.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (12. März 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Na gut hat zwar nichts mit Radon zu tun aber bei z.B. Scott gibt es 5 Jahre Garantie. Nur für den Erstkäufer, und nur wenn das Service Buch geführt ist und alle Service schön eingetragen sind. Diese nur beim offiziellen Vertragspartner im Service war.
> Mein Scott Alu Rahmen war genau nach 3 Jahren gebrochen. Da es ein Ausverkaufsmodell war, war es aber Jahrgangsmässig bereits 5 Jahre alt.
> Ich kriegte keinen Cent Kullanz oder Garantie. Parkbesuche wurden mit dem Bike keine gemacht.
> 
> ...




Garantie gilt doch ab Kaufdatum und nicht ab Herstelldatum??


----------



## Marc1973 (12. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> @Marcel 1973 höheren Gewicht beim Slide Carbon Rahmen die Entscheidung fest...
> 
> 
> Erzähl hier bitte nicht nicht so einen Mist.



Hey Chris, ich will hier keine große Diskusion provozieren und schon gar nicht möchte ich hier im Forum Radon oder das Slide in irgendeiner Weise schlecht machen. Ich gebe hier meine persönliche Meinung und in diesem Fall bezüglich des Gewichts, meine eigene Erfahrung wieder.
Was ich hier nicht schreibe, ist zitat:" MIST ":
Radon Slide Carbon, 9.0 ab 12,6kg gemessen in Größe S, in M dann doch einiges mehr.
Canyon Spectral, 9.0SL 12,6kg in M! gemessen in Koblenz lag das bike sogar unter 12,6 kg...

Das zum Thema: "Mist"

Hier soll jeder seine Erfahrungen machen und für sich das richtige bike auswählen. Für mich gab es sehr viele Pluspunkte für
das Slide, im Endeffekt war es die Garantie und der Alu Rahmen die mich zum Mitbewerber führten..das ist allerdings immer eine
sehr persönliche Entscheidung.


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. März 2014)

D


Marc1973 schrieb:


> Hey Chris, ich will hier keine große Diskusion provozieren und schon gar nicht möchte ich hier im Forum Radon oder das Slide in irgendeiner Weise schlecht machen. Ich gebe hier meine persönliche Meinung und in diesem Fall bezüglich des Gewichts, meine eigene Erfahrung wieder.
> Was ich hier nicht schreibe, ist zitat:" MIST ":
> Radon Slide Carbon, 9.0 ab 12,6kg gemessen in Größe S, in M dann doch einiges mehr.
> Canyon Spectral, 9.0SL 12,6kg in M! gemessen in Koblenz lag das bike sogar unter 12,6 kg...
> ...



Der Slide Carbonrahmen wiegt 1880Gramm in 16". Der Canyon meines Erachtens 2800Gramm. Also, wenn du schreibst, dass der  Canyon Alu Rahmen leichter ist, dann schreibst du Mist!


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> D
> 
> 
> Der Slide Carbonrahmen wiegt 1880Gramm in 16". Der Canyon meines Erachtens 2800Gramm. Also, wenn du schreibst, dass der  Canyon Alu Rahmen leichter ist, dann schreibst du Mist!



Desweiteren, wenn man die Komplettbikes betrachtet ist das Slide Carbon ein 160er mit 160mm Federweg, 34er Gabel, Kettenführung, Hans Dampf, Reverb, Enduroparts und Laufradsatz, Zieh mal die Gewichte ab oder nimm mal das Strive. Ihr vergleicht hier mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## riGooo (12. März 2014)

Allein der HD wiegt 995gr. Wenn du NUR die Racing Ralph zb aufziehst sparst du fast 1kg.

Dass das so krass ist hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht!


----------



## ticris (12. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir bieten 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung und das reicht völlig...



Mich hält das erst mal von einem Kauf ab. Nur die vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschriebene Gewährleistung ist bei so einer Investition schon recht dürftig. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass man bei der Gewährleistung nur 6 Monate auf der sicheren Seite ist (Beweislast beim Verkäufer). Nach den 6 Monaten ist man vollständig auf die Kulanz des Händlers angewiesen. (Beweislast beim Käufer) 

Gerade bei einem ganz frischen Modell muss sich erst noch rausstellen, ob sich nicht die eine oder andere Kinderkrankheit zeigt. Da ist mir eine Garantie mit konkreten Garantiebestimmungen schon wichtig. Somit weiß man woran man ist. 

Happy Trails

(von mir auch ein dickes Lob an die Radon Macher, das sich der Geschäftsführer und der Bike Schöpfer persönlich hier beteiligen ist schon herausragend.)


----------



## Vincy (12. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> D
> 
> 
> Der Slide Carbonrahmen wiegt 1880Gramm in 16". Der Canyon meines Erachtens 2800Gramm. Also, wenn du schreibst, dass der  Canyon Alu Rahmen leichter ist, dann schreibst du Mist!


 
Beim Canyon Spectral (RH M) ist es mit dem Dämpfer.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-al-8-0.936780.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## Vincy (12. März 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> Radon Slide Carbon, 9.0 ab 12,6kg gemessen in Größe S, in M dann doch einiges mehr.
> Canyon Spectral, 9.0SL 12,6kg in M! gemessen in Koblenz lag das bike sogar unter 12,6 kg...


 
Würde Radon da auch einen Spezial-Leichtbau-LRS und eine dünnere Gabel verwenden, wäre es auch leichter. Aber man hat sich bewusst für den breiteren LRS entschieden, ebenso für eine dickere Gabel. Mit einer Pike wäre es allerdings gut 250g leichter oder statt EX1501 den XM1501 um 150g leichter. *Aber der Hersteller hat das Recht, es nach seinen Wünschen anzubieten!*
Genauso gut hättest du auch das Slide 160 8.0 SE zum Vergleich nehmen können, dann wäre das aber leichter gewesen und auch noch 200€ günstiger. 
Haher hinkt dein Vergleich, da du dich hauptsächlich auf das Gesamtgewicht beziehst.
Ob der Canyon Spezial-LRS auch voll endurotauglich ist, ist auch fraglich.

Genauso fraglich sind solche Diskussionen, aber wir sind ja schließlich im IBC-Forum und da gibt es immer was zu meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (12. März 2014)

aja und die reifen nicht zu vergessen. canyon -200g!


----------



## cemetery (12. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Der Slide Carbonrahmen wiegt 1880Gramm in 16". Der Canyon meines Erachtens 2800Gramm. Also, wenn du schreibst, dass der  Canyon Alu Rahmen leichter ist, dann schreibst du Mist!



Wo hat er das eigentlich geschrieben? Er hat geschrieben dass das Canyon mit bzw. trotz Alurahmen leichter ist. Wenn man die unterschiedlichen Komponenten nicht weiter berücksichtigt mag das auch richtig sein. Ist aber nicht unbedingt Ziel führend. Soweit auch klar.

Ich persönlich sehe am Canyon beispielsweise bei den gewählten Laufrädern auch Schwächen für den harten Enduro Einsatz. Aber wenn dass bei der Anschaffung keines der Hauptkriterien ist wäre es  vernachlässigbar.

Wenn ich jetzt etwas in Richtung All Mountain mit Tendenz zu Enduro suchen würde spricht wenig gegen das Spectral. Ich sehe einfach keinen entscheidenden Vorteil beim Slide. 

Vergleicht man das Spectral AL 9.0 EX mit dem dem Slide 160 8.0 SE kann der Carbonrahmen, bezogen auf das schlussendliche Gesamtgewicht der Bikes, seinen Vorteil auch nicht wirklich ausspielen. Als AM+ das auch noch für den leichten Enduro Einsatz taugt würde ich mich hier wohl auch aus dem Bauch heraus für Alu entscheiden. Nicht weil das eine besser und dann andere schlechter ist. Einfach weil die Anforderungen einfach noch verschiedener sind als die beiden Bikes und meine mit dem Spectral wie auch mit dem Solide bedient werden, ich mit dem Alurahmen aber einfach ein besseres Gefühl hätte. 

Carbon ist ohne Frage ein super Werkstoff. Aber im Vergleich zu Alulegierungen ist er halt bei manchen Belastungen doch deutlich empfindlicher was mögliche Schäden betrifft.


----------



## Bloodshot (12. März 2014)

Jungs kommt mal runter: sind beides Räder die unterschiedlich sind und wenn er ein bißchen weniger Federweg /felgenbreite will, weil es ihm reicht, dass ist es doch schön für ihn, jeder setzt seine Prioritäten anders. 

 Ich hab mir auch noch einen hope lrs aufgebaut weil mit der vom 8.0 nicht zu sagt. Macht das das Rad schlechter? Nein(außer man baut jetzt doppelbrucke dran und felgenbremsen (keine Ahnung wie, aber jmd wird es schon schaffen ))


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (12. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich sehe einfach keinen entscheidenden Vorteil beim Slide.




Das Slide sieht halt einfach um Welten besser aus als das Spec. ...


----------



## Marc1973 (12. März 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Jungs kommt mal runter: sind beides Räder die unterschiedlich sind und wenn er ein bißchen weniger Federweg /felgenbreite will, weil es ihm reicht, dass ist es doch schön für ihn, jeder setzt seine Prioritäten anders.
> 
> Ich hab mir auch noch einen hope lrs aufgebaut weil mit der vom 8.0 nicht zu sagt. Macht das das Rad schlechter? Nein(außer man baut jetzt doppelbrucke dran und felgenbremsen (keine Ahnung wie, aber jmd wird es schon schaffen ))



@Bloodshot. Vielen Dank das du es nochmal auf den Punkt bringst, es ist bei vielen hier im Forum und auch bei mir eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes, brauche ich 160mm, ist eine Kettenführung nötig (insbesondere bei Shadow plus oder Type 2 Schaltwerken), benötige ich die Fette 34er Fox oder reicht für das was ich fahre auch die 32er.... Ich habe mir bei einer Investition von über 3000 Euro die Mühe gemacht abzuwägen was für mich wichtig ist oder was zu vernachlässigen. Unzählige Tests der einzelnen Komponenten gelesen, hier im Forum meine Informationen gesammelt und für mich eine plus - minus Liste erstellt. @Chris Ich habe natürlich das Rad vom Gewicht immer als gesamtes gesehen, denn keiner von uns fährt nur mit dem Rahmen bergauf. Beides sind All Mountains, das Slide mit der Tendenz zum Enduro Einsatzgebiet
Auf meiner Liste kamen die Garantiebedingungen (das war hier ja eigentlich das Thema) als ein dicker Minus Punkt zum Vorschein.
Ebenso der Carbon Rahmen, auch wenn manche das hier sicherlich auch begründet anders sehen, gibt mir der Alu Rahmen einfach das bessere Gefühl.
Es gab natürlich auch minus Punkte für's Spectral, Gabel, Laufräder, allerdings war dies für mein Einsatzgebiet zu vernachlässigen.

Und das jetzt nochmal zum Schluss: Wir alle nutzen dieses Forum um Informationen zu sammeln die es Euch evtl leichter oder auch schwerer machen eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Diese Entscheidung ist immer individuell und hier wiederhole ich mich, ganz klar abgestimmt auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse. Und nochmals zum Gewicht, ich fahre grundsätzlich mit dem kompl. Bike über den Trail, mit den Komponenten die in meinem Dafürhalten Sinn machen. Ich habe noch nie jemanden nur mit dem Rahmen fahren sehen..........


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. März 2014)

O


Vincy schrieb:


> Beim Canyon Spectral (RH M) ist es mit dem Dämpfer.
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-al-8-0.936780.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm



Ohne Dämpfer 2850!?


----------



## OliverKaa (12. März 2014)

Wenn beide Bikes das selbe wiegen - sollte sich das Bike mit dem leichteren Laufradsatz einfacher beschleunigen lassen ;-)


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wo hat er das eigentlich geschrieben? Er hat geschrieben dass das Canyon mit bzw. trotz Alurahmen leichter ist. Wenn man die unterschiedlichen Komponenten nicht weiter berücksichtigt mag das auch richtig sein. Ist aber nicht unbedingt Ziel führend. Soweit auch klar.
> 
> Ich persönlich sehe am Canyon beispielsweise bei den gewählten Laufrädern auch Schwächen für den harten Enduro Einsatz. Aber wenn dass bei der Anschaffung keines der Hauptkriterien ist wäre es  vernachlässigbar.
> 
> ...


fräder.....) aber für mich stand mit dieser Garantie-Politik und dem höheren Gewicht beim Slide Carbon Rahmen die Entscheidung fest...
Da steht es doch eindeutig, also bitte genau lesen, bevor Mist posten - Kindergarten!


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. März 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> @Bloodshot. Vielen Dank das du es nochmal auf den Punkt bringst, es ist bei vielen hier im Forum und auch bei mir eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes, brauche ich 160mm, ist eine Kettenführung nötig (insbesondere bei Shadow plus oder Type 2 Schaltwerken), benötige ich die Fette 34er Fox oder reicht für das was ich fahre auch die 32er.... Ich habe mir bei einer Investition von über 3000 Euro die Mühe gemacht abzuwägen was für mich wichtig ist oder was zu vernachlässigen. Unzählige Tests der einzelnen Komponenten gelesen, hier im Forum meine Informationen gesammelt und für mich eine plus - minus Liste erstellt. @Chris Ich habe natürlich das Rad vom Gewicht immer als gesamtes gesehen, denn keiner von uns fährt nur mit dem Rahmen bergauf. Beides sind All Mountains, das Slide mit der Tendenz zum Enduro Einsatzgebiet
> Auf meiner Liste kamen die Garantiebedingungen (das war hier ja eigentlich das Thema) als ein dicker Minus Punkt zum Vorschein.
> Ebenso der Carbon Rahmen, auch wenn manche das hier sicherlich auch begründet anders sehen, gibt mir der Alu Rahmen einfach das bessere Gefühl.
> Es gab natürlich auch minus Punkte für's Spectral, Gabel, Laufräder, allerdings war dies für mein Einsatzgebiet zu vernachlässigen.
> ...



Wenn du das alles nicht brauchst,
Dann kauf dir ein ZR Race, ist viel leichter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (12. März 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Das Slide sieht halt einfach um Welten besser aus als das Spec. ...



Ok, in dem Punkt hast du recht. Optisch ist das Slide ein echter Hingucker.



Marc1973 schrieb:


> Ebenso der Carbon Rahmen, auch wenn manche das hier sicherlich auch begründet anders sehen, gibt mir der Alu Rahmen einfach das bessere Gefühl.



Es hat beides Vor- und Nachteile die sicher von jedem bei der Kaufentscheidung anders gewichtet werden. Ich seh das aber so wie du. Bei so was würde ich im Zweifelsfall immer nach Gefühl entscheiden. Ich wette wenn du dich in so einem Fall gegen dein Bauchgefühl fürs Carbon entscheidest gehen dir unbewusst die tollsten Sachen durch den Kopf oder du hörst im Rahmen die Flöhe husten.


----------



## Marc1973 (12. März 2014)

Bitte lies dir meinen Text nochmal genau durch........
Ich habe nie geschrieben das ich all das nicht brauche......auch ich würde gerne gut gefedert die eifeler Trails bereiten....allerdings reichen mir 140mm,eine 32er fox....usw....habe ich ja bereits oben thematisiert....

Nochmals:
zitat:
Und das jetzt nochmal zum Schluss: Wir alle nutzen dieses Forum um Informationen zu sammeln die es Euch evtl leichter oder auch schwerer machen eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Diese Entscheidung ist immer individuell und hier wiederhole ich mich, ganz klar abgestimmt auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse. Und nochmals zum Gewicht, ich fahre grundsätzlich mit dem kompl. Bike über den Trail, mit den Komponenten die in meinem Dafürhalten Sinn machen. Ich habe noch nie jemanden nur mit dem Rahmen fahren sehen..........

Und tue dir selbst einen Gefallen...geh nicht ganz so emotional an die Sache ran.....
Gruß Marc.
PS: ich finde wir sollten diese Diskussion jetzt beenden. Ich hoffe jeder hier im Forum ist in der Lage sich aus dem Geschriebenen eine Meinung zu bilden und mit diesen Erkenntnissen seine Entscheidung zu treffen.....


----------



## Hitch (12. März 2014)

Wenn Dir 140 mm Federweg und eine 32er Fox reichen. Wieso diskutierst dann Deine Neuanschaffung im Slide 160 Thread???


----------



## Hitch (12. März 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genauso und das war für mich einer der Gründe zu Canyon zu gehen und mir das Spectral AL 9.0sl zu kaufen. In Größe M, 12,6kg und das mit Alu Rahmen! Jetzt werden sicherlich einige sagen ich könnte diese beiden bikes nicht vergeichen (etwas weniger Federweg, ander Laufräder.....) aber für mich stand mit dieser Garantie-Politik und dem höheren Gewicht beim Slide Carbon Rahmen die Entscheidung fest...
> Volle 6 Jahre Garantie......da kann ich mich drauf verlassen.



Da schreibst Du das der Slide Carbon Rahmen ein höheres Gewicht hat!


----------



## cemetery (12. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> fräder.....) aber für mich stand mit dieser Garantie-Politik und dem höheren Gewicht beim Slide Carbon Rahmen die Entscheidung fest...
> Da steht es doch eindeutig, also bitte genau lesen, bevor Mist posten - Kindergarten!



Das hab ich gelesen. Das sollte man jetzt aber auch nicht so aus dem Zusammenhang reißen. Er hat geschrieben



> Ich sehe das genauso und das war für mich einer der Gründe zu Canyon zu gehen und mir das *Spectral AL 9.0sl* zu kaufen. In Größe M, 12,6kg und das mit Alu Rahmen! Jetzt werden sicherlich einige sagen ich könnte diese beiden bikes nicht vergeichen (etwas weniger Federweg, ander Laufräder.....) aber für mich stand mit dieser Garantie-Politik und *dem höheren Gewicht beim Slide Carbon Rahmen* die Entscheidung fest...



Sinngemäß in dem Zusammenhang das im Satz vorher vom Gesamtgewicht die rede war und nicht vom Rahmengewicht hab ich das eher als "...dem höheren Gewicht beim Slide *mit *Carbon Rahmen" verstanden. Man kann jetzt natürlich auch jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen 



ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wenn du das alles nicht brauchst,
> Dann kauf dir ein ZR Race, ist viel leichter!



Soviel zum Thema Mist und Kindergarten  Nur weil die Minuspunkte zu lasten des Spectral im Vergleich zum Slide für ihn zu vernachlässigen sind hat ja keiner gesagt dass die Komponenten gar keine Rolle spielen. Wenn ich mich statt für einen Apfel für eine Birne entscheide ist die Kaufempfehlung für eine Banane doch etwas an den Haaren herbei gezogen.


----------



## Deleted 299958 (12. März 2014)

.. .. .. ..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (12. März 2014)

Aber von dem kompletten Rad. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostra6 (12. März 2014)

...die felgen sowie die reifen (8.0) sind ja tubeless ready!...werden die Laufräder auch tubeless ausgeliefert?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Oshiki (12. März 2014)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostra6 (12. März 2014)

...glaube ich auch nicht... das würde aber bedeuten das man da noch ca. 250 g einsparen könnte...


----------



## ron101 (12. März 2014)

Es heiss die Räder werden mit Schlauch ausgeliefert.
Das Tubeless Felgenband sei jedoch bereits montiert, bei den DT Swiss Felgen mindestens.
Also noch ein TLR Ventil und Milch dazu, sollte passen.
Habe ich mir so vorgenommen umzurüsten.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2014)

Die Räder werden mit schlauch geliefert, die DT haben das Felgenband drinnen, Ventile und Milch muss man kaufen, dann kann man auf Tubeless umbauen.


----------



## RobG301 (13. März 2014)

Verstehe eure Ängste nicht! Lieber eine Garantie mit normaler Laufzeit ohne irgendwelche Klauseln, die sie ausschließen und sehr günstige Austauschrahmen-Angebote, als wer weiß wieviel Garantie mit zig Beschränkungen, die das Ganze dann wieder nivelieren!

Ich trau zudem nem modernen Carbon-Rahmen mehr zu, als einem Alu-Rahmen. Allein von der Biegesteifigkeit und der Festigkeit ist Carbon überlegen. Klar, wenn Zeitschriften wie die BIKE dann Meinungsmache machen "Wie man Carbon behandeln MUSS dass es nicht beschädigt wird..." und so, dann ist natürlich ne generelle Skepsis gegenüber modernem Rahmenbau vorhanden.


----------



## cemetery (13. März 2014)

Biegefestigkeit ist natürlich super,  Schäden durch materialermüdung sind auch seltener. Aber einmal gegen einen Felsbrocken geknallt und schon kann Ende sein.


----------



## c-st (13. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Biegefestigkeit ist natürlich super,  Schäden durch materialermüdung sind auch seltener. Aber einmal gegen einen Felsbrocken geknallt und schon kann Ende sein.


Bei Alu aber auch, du kannst immer Pech haben ...
Und wo wir schon Obst vergleichen nehmen wir doch noch was dazu:  Insbesondere der letzte "Test" kommt dem Felsszenario recht nah.


----------



## nostra6 (13. März 2014)

...weiss jemand ob der Vorbau (Race Face Atlas) für carbonlenker zugelassen ist!?

Kann da keine angaben finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoerrli (13. März 2014)

gerade bei facebook gesehen:  Your Slide 160 Carbon is at the assembling line!!!!
Die Rahmen sind also eingetroffen und es geht los!


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Biegefestigkeit ist natürlich super,  Schäden durch materialermüdung sind auch seltener. Aber einmal gegen einen Felsbrocken geknallt und schon kann Ende sein.


 Man kann bei Carbon sicher mehr Reparieren als bei Alu, nur kann dir keiner darauf eine 100% Garantie geben .


----------



## ChrisStahl (13. März 2014)




----------



## Aalex (13. März 2014)

wings and more repariert ziemlich gut defekte carbonrahmen und die garantieren auch dass das laminat dort wieder hält.


----------



## cemetery (13. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Man kann bei Carbon sicher mehr Reparieren als bei Alu, nur kann dir keiner darauf eine 100% Garantie geben .



Erwarte ich auch gar nicht. Was die Reparaturmöglichkeiten bei Carbonrahmen angeht, da hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt was da geht und was nicht.

Ich will ja auch weder das Slide noch Carbon an sich schlecht reden. Wenn nicht schon bei der Fertigung was schief läuft überwiegen wohl die Vorteile von Carbon. Und wie Chris ja auch schon geschrieben hat tauchen solche Fehler normal nicht erst nach 2 Jahren auf sondern höchstwahrscheinlich in den ersten Tagen/Wochen. Darauf gibts aber auch keine Garantie 

Aber Carbon verträgt sich halt so gar nicht mit harten scharfkantigen Gegenständen. Da steckt eine Alu Legierung doch einiges mehr weg. Dabei sehe auch weniger das Problem auch weniger bei einer stumpfen punktuellen Belastung. Ich denke da eher an einen Abflug bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wo der Rahmen dann auch mal über einen Stein/Fels schrammt. Das hinterlässt bei Carbon doch schneller mal tiefere Riefen die das Material mehr schwächen als es bei Alu der Fall wäre.

Mich hemmt das dann irgendwie und hindert mich daran das Bike auch mal auf der letzten Rille zu bewegen.


----------



## ron101 (14. März 2014)

Kann im neuen (01/14) Freeride Magazine keinen Test über das Slide 160 8SE finden??
Kommt der Test erst in der 02/14 Ausgabe ende Mai?

Cheers
ron


----------



## RobG301 (14. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Biegefestigkeit ist natürlich super,  Schäden durch materialermüdung sind auch seltener. Aber einmal gegen einen Felsbrocken geknallt und schon kann Ende sein.



Ja gut, das kann dir je nach Alurahmen aber auch passieren!

Wenn man sich von vorneherein solche Gedanken macht, sollte man am besten gar kein 3000,- Bike kaufen! Aber das mag meine persönliche Meinung sein!


----------



## Bloodshot (14. März 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> wings and more repariert ziemlich gut defekte carbonrahmen und die garantieren auch dass das laminat dort wieder hält.


Danke für den Tipp. Schon Erfahrungen mit denen?


----------



## Aalex (14. März 2014)

ich nicht direkt, aber ich habe arbeiten gesehen

die reparieren halt auch sportflugzeuge usw also wissen was sie tun. 

der rahmen ist danach so gut wie neu, nur der lack is halt gehimmelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodshot (14. März 2014)

Ja hab mir die HP schon angesehen, nur ist geklebt nicht ganz das gleiche bei faserwerkstoffen. Naja wahrscheinlich sind es einige lagen mehr, dafür halt es dann aber


----------



## Etri (14. März 2014)

Hat jemand intresse seine 2x10 antrieb gegen meinen 1x11 zu tauschen ?


----------



## ChrisStahl (14. März 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Kann im neuen (01/14) Freeride Magazine keinen Test über das Slide 160 8SE finden??
> Kommt der Test erst in der 02/14 Ausgabe ende Mai?
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Yes - kommt in der nächsten.


----------



## hw_doc (14. März 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> Hat jemand intresse seine 2x10 antrieb gegen meinen 1x11 zu tauschen ?



Hallo Etri,

leider nenne ich noch kein 160er mein Eigen - aber könntest Du kurz Deine Erfahrungen schildern? Ansich find ich 1x11 ja hochinteressant, aber ich fürchte auch eine deutlich zu geringe Bandbreite für Trainingsstand und Einsatzzweck...


----------



## ChrisStahl (14. März 2014)

Die Slide 160 stehen seit heute im Megastore und suchen einen würdigen neuen Besitzer!!!


----------



## hw_doc (14. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Die Slide 160 stehen seit heute im Megastore und suchen einen würdigen neuen Besitzer!!!Anhang anzeigen 279158



Hehe - wir sehen uns nächste Woche - Donnerstag bin ich im Shop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senecca (14. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Die Slide 160 stehen seit heute im Megastore und suchen einen würdigen neuen Besitzer!!!


Wird echt schwer da morgen zu widerstehen. Zum Glück gibts keine Prozente  Da fällt es etwas leichter.


----------



## cemetery (14. März 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ansich find ich 1x11 ja hochinteressant, aber ich fürchte auch eine deutlich zu geringe Bandbreite für Trainingsstand und Einsatzzweck...



Diese Befürchtung hatte ich auch. Aber nach einer kurzen Probefahrt mit dem 1x11 eines Bekannten war das dann doch weniger dramatisch als erwartet. Mein Trainingsstand ist auch nicht unbedingt der beste, aber das geht ganz gut. Einzig auf den Geraden war ich schon um einiges langsamer unterwegs als mit meiner 3x10. Aber da da lege ich jetzt auch keinen großen Wert drauf.

Wirklich Bauchschmerzen bekomme ich dann schon eher wenn ich die Preise sehe die für eine PC-XX1 Kassette aufgerufen werden. Für das Geld bekommst schon fast fünf normale PG 10 fach Kassetten. Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das die 11 fach Kassette wirklich soviel länger hält


----------



## ron101 (14. März 2014)

Die XX1 Preise werden nächstes Jahr bestimmt runter gehen, wenn Shimano auch mit 1x11 am Start steht.
So lange wird die Kassette hoffe ich halten, kommt ja erst im Mai das 8SE.
Cheers
ron


----------



## -Poldi- (15. März 2014)

Hat schon jemand ne Versandmitteilung??? Hab am ersten Tag das 8.0 bestellt in 22"! Voller Vorfreude.

Grüße


----------



## biking-wc (15. März 2014)

@radon oder alle die viel davon verstehen 

Gibt es irgendwo eine vernünftige Zusammenstellung der Anzugsmomente für das Slide Carbon 160 in seinen einzelnen Ausführungen?

Die Mitgeschickten Bedienungsanleitungen sind nicht gerade auf das Slide Carbon abgestimmt. An den meisten Teilen stehen zwar die Anzugsmomente dran aber eben nicht überall.

Kann mir da mal weitergeholfen werden – möchte ja den tollen Rahmen nicht unnötig beschädigen.

LG


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. März 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> @radon oder alle die viel davon verstehen
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo eine vernünftige Zusammenstellung der Anzugsmomente für das Slide Carbon 160 in seinen einzelnen Ausführungen?
> 
> ...




Schau mal auf der Radon Page. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Downloads_id_5302_.htm


----------



## biking-wc (15. März 2014)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.
Das habe ich auch schon gefunden - speziell geht es mir um die Carbonwippe und die Anzugsmomente der Federungsgelenke. Dazu habe ich nichts gefunden - kann jedoch sein das ich dass übersehen habe.

LG


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. März 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Danke für die rasche Antwort.
> Das habe ich auch schon gefunden - speziell geht es mir um die Carbonwippe und die Anzugsmomente der Federungsgelenke. Dazu habe ich nichts gefunden - kann jedoch sein das ich dass übersehen habe.
> 
> LG



Der Bodo ist gerade im Megastore unterwegs -hier ist der Wahnsinn los. Er meldet sich.


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Der Bodo ist gerade im Megastore unterwegs -hier ist der Wahnsinn los. Er meldet sich.



Bodo: Carbonwippe 8NM kleine Schrauben, 12NM grosse Schrauben, Federelemet Hebel alles 8NM. Gruss an alle Daheimsitzer


----------



## cemetery (15. März 2014)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren was die beiden Bikes, Swoop 175 8.0 SE und Slide 160 8.0 SE, in Südafrika bei den Fahrern so im direkten Vergleich für einen Eindruck hinterlassen haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarto8 (15. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht und mir das gesamte Forum zum Thema ''Slide Carbon 160'' durchzulesen, um mir eine Meinung zu bilden und Informationen zu sammeln. Hier waren etliche Schmunzler bei und auch interessante Diskussionen. Auch hier mal ein dickes Lob von mir, an Chris und Bodo die sich immer wieder die Zeit genommen haben, hier konstruktiv mit zu diskutieren! Ich bin stark am überlegen, mir das Slide Carbon 650B 9.0 zu kaufen. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch schon andere Marken wie Cube, Scott oder Bulls Probe gefahren um mir eine Meinung zu bilden. Ich bin persönlich Neueinsteiger was das Mountainbiken angeht, habe aber riesig Bock drauf.

Nun zu meiner Frage, da hier schön öfters die Diskusion aufkam, bezüglich der Stabilität der Laufräder, muss ich mir mit meinen 98kg da Sorgen machen? Bei meiner Körpergröße von 2m, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass ich den XL Rahmen wählen sollte oder ?!

MFG Sascha


----------



## cemetery (15. März 2014)

Sagen wir mal so, DT Swiss gibt das maximale Systemgewicht mit 110kg an. Da bist du also schon mal knapp drüber. Es ist sicher nicht unbedingt optimal sich an der oberen Grenze zu bewegen, noch dazu als Anfänger. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Fahrfehlern die das Material stärker belasten ist da ja in Regel doch höher.

Letztlich aber alles eine Frage wo und wie das Bike dann bewegt wird. Je nachdem kann der Laufradsatz auch ausreichen. Andererseits denke ich aber dass du dir für den Verkaufserlös der DT-Swiss auch stabilere Laufräder bauen lassen kannst die dann etwas mehr Reserven bieten.


----------



## scarto8 (15. März 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde das dann wohl ernsthaft in Betracht ziehen wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Bloodshot (15. März 2014)

Ich glaube kaum das wegen den 2 kilo das kritisch wird. Die hersteller angaben sind meist mit reserven angegeben, was durchaus sinn macht da bei der herstellung immer etwas toleranzen vorhanden sind.


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. März 2014)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht und mir das gesamte Forum zum Thema ''Slide Carbon 160'' durchzulesen, um mir eine Meinung zu bilden und Informationen zu sammeln. Hier waren etliche Schmunzler bei und auch interessante Diskussionen. Auch hier mal ein dickes Lob von mir, an Chris und Bodo die sich immer wieder die Zeit genommen haben, hier konstruktiv mit zu diskutieren! Ich bin stark am überlegen, mir das Slide Carbon 650B 9.0 zu kaufen. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch schon andere Marken wie Cube, Scott oder Bulls Probe gefahren um mir eine Meinung zu bilden. Ich bin persönlich Neueinsteiger was das Mountainbiken angeht, habe aber riesig Bock drauf.
> 
> ...


 Also mit 98 Kg würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen habe 102Kg , bei 2m passt auf jeden Fall XL .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## scarto8 (15. März 2014)

Na wenn du das sagst Bodo bin ich nun etwas beruhigter  danke für die Antwort.


----------



## cemetery (15. März 2014)

@Bloodshot - Ich sehe das auch nicht unbedingt "kritisch" obwohl DT-Swiss sogar auf drohende Lebensgefahr verweist wenn man das Systemgewicht überschreitet. Man will sich da als Hersteller natürlich absichern und wie du schon sagtest ist da ja auch noch immer noch etwas Toleranz mit einberechnet.

Trotz allem ist die Belastung und damit auch der Verschleiß der Laufräder bei uns "Schwergewichten" (hab selbst 90kg auf 1,90) einfach um einiges höher als bei einem 65kg Fliegengewicht. Wie gesagt, es kommt sehr viel auf den Fahrer bzw. dessen Fahrtechnik an. Man kann nach einem Sprung so oder so landen. Wenn ich mir da manche YouTube Videos anschaue, da hörst das Material schon förmlich um Hilfe schreien 

Dieser Thread macht mich auch noch fertig. Ich bin immer mehr am überlegen ob ich meine Bedenken gegen Carbon über den Haufen werfen soll. Das Slide 160 8.0 SE macht mich irgendwie immer mehr an


----------



## Bloodshot (15. März 2014)

Das der verschleiß von gewicht und fahrtechnik abhängt ist irgentdie selbstverständlich  also ich würde die einfach fahren und wenn es mit der beulenpest anfängt kann man sich ja nach was neuem umsehen. wäre doch nur die 1501er am 8.0 , naja bei mir gibts dann hoops. bischen schwerer aber wesentlich breiter.


----------



## xxluthorxx (15. März 2014)

Also wer geile stabile Laufräder will, da kann ich industry nine empfehlen auch wenn sie schweine teuer sind. Mir hats sogar mal den hinteren Schnellspanner verbogen,am Hardtail, aber den Laufrädern gings immernoch gut (fahrfertig ca 110 kg gehabt)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarto8 (15. März 2014)

Mag ja sein, aber über 1000 Euro für Laufräder ist mir persönlich zu happig.


----------



## cemetery (16. März 2014)

Ist eigentlich beim Slide 160 hinten auch eine 203er Scheibe freigegeben?


----------



## Bofffffan (16. März 2014)

@ Radon Hallo. Ich würde gerne wissen, welche Slide Carbon im Megastore verfügbar sind. Sind immerhin 150km von mir bis da hin. Danke schon mal für die Antwort.


----------



## biking-wc (16. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Bodo: Carbonwippe 8NM kleine Schrauben, 12NM grosse Schrauben, Federelemet Hebel alles 8NM. Gruss an alle Daheimsitzer



DANKE - großes Lob für dieses Service

PS. Wird wohl langsam Zeit mein Titelbild zu ändern - wenn nur nicht der Schnee zwischen mir und den Berggipfeln liegen würde


----------



## riGooo (17. März 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> DANKE - großes Lob für dieses Service
> 
> PS. Wird wohl langsam Zeit mein Titelbild zu ändern - wenn nur nicht der Schnee zwischen mir und den Berggipfeln liegen würde



Gibt es denn noch iwo eine Gesamtübersicht über alle Teile? In dem DL bzw dem Begleitheft stehen ja auch nur wenige oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## luedae (17. März 2014)

Was für ein Schaltauge wurde verbaut?
Würde gerne bei einer Bestellung gleich eines mitbestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (18. März 2014)

Wird es dann eigentlich auch ne Team-Lackierung für das neue Enduro-Team geben und dann auch eine frei käufliche Version davon, ähnlich derer der Konkurrenz aus Koblenz?


----------



## knoerrli (18. März 2014)

luedae schrieb:


> Was für ein Schaltauge wurde verbaut?



Das hier sollte passen: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/marke-syntace/o-relevance/q-schaltauge


----------



## bernd e (18. März 2014)

Frage zur Reifenfreiheit: Passt hinten auch ein 2,4er Conti Mountainking 2, Trailking rein (und hat noch Luft für Dreck)?

Wie ist die aktuelle Verfügbarkeit für das 16" Slide Carbon 160 650B 8.0?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. März 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> Frage zur Reifenfreiheit: Passt hinten auch ein 2,4er Conti Mountainking 2, Trailking rein (und hat noch Luft für Dreck)?
> 
> Wie ist die aktuelle Verfügbarkeit für das 16" Slide Carbon 160 650B 8.0?



18" und 20" sofort lieferbar, 16" und 22" auch bald. 
Hier siehst du den aktuellen Status: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-160-8.0-19867


----------



## bernd e (18. März 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung!

Wie sieht es mit der Freigängigkeit von anderen Reifen die für ein Enduro gut passen würden?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. März 2014)

Es sind standardmäßig 2,35er Reifen drauf und es ist links und rechts ca. ein knapper cm Luft zum Rahmen. Das müsste problemlos passen mit 2,4er Reifen, aber ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, wie viel Dreck du üblicherweise mitzunehmen pflegst... =)


----------



## bernd e (18. März 2014)

Danke für die Info!
Dreck nehme ich nicht mehr als nötig mit, ist ja alles Gewicht  Aber die doofen Reifen sammeln je nach Boden und Wetterlage schlimmer als man sich wünschen kann auf.


----------



## Bloodshot (18. März 2014)

mit wie viel Nm darf man die bremsen anziehen? will das 8.0 mit xt fahren. brauch ich abgesehen von 2 schellen statt dem matchmakern noch was? 
mfg
chris


----------



## Teppie (19. März 2014)

Warum ist das Slide Carbon 9.0 jetzt auf einmal nicht bestellbar und erst ab kw 15? Gestern war das 18er noch grün... Ich habe ein 20er bestellt und möchte gerne wissen was hier los ist. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. März 2014)

Teppie schrieb:


> Warum ist das Slide Carbon 9.0 jetzt auf einmal nicht bestellbar und erst ab kw 15? Gestern war das 18er noch grün... Ich habe ein 20er bestellt und möchte gerne wissen was hier los ist.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk




ausverkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ausverkauft



kommen da noch ein paar oder isses bis 2015 nimmer bestellbar?


----------



## Teppie (19. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ausverkauft


Achso, okay. Gute Sache für euch . Ich habe meins am 05.03. bestellt. Wird das denn diese oder nächste Woche noch raus geschickt oder bin ich zu spät mit meiner Bestellung?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## Etri (19. März 2014)

Hallo,

Erstmal Vielen Dank das sich so super von Radon um den Support hier gekümmert wird.
Eine Frage hätt ich noch die noch nicht endgültig geklärt werden konnte.
Soviel ich bis jezt weis wird mein bestelltes Bike ,das 8.0 SE, ohne Unterrohrschutz ausgeliefert.
Ist es möglich einen Schutz wie beim 8.0 in Carbonoptik bei euch zu bekommen oder muss ich mich anderweitig umsehen? 
Ein All Mountain/Enduro aus Carbon ohne Unterrohrschutz ist , finde ich, ein absolutes no go.

Danke Grüsse Silvio


----------



## riGooo (19. März 2014)

Ich muss das Thema Ersatz für Unfallschaden etc nochmal aufgreifen.
Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit einem Crash-Replacement-Rahmen wenn eure Bike jetzt bald ausverkauft sind?
Haltet ihr trotzdem Rahmen zurück um dann Kunden bedienen zu können die einen defekten Rahmen haben oder wars das dann mit dem Crash Replacement? Wie wird das gehandhabt? Ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Ich muss das Thema Ersatz für Unfallschaden etc nochmal aufgreifen.
> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit einem Crash-Replacement-Rahmen wenn eure Bike jetzt bald ausverkauft sind?
> Haltet ihr trotzdem Rahmen zurück um dann Kunden bedienen zu können die einen defekten Rahmen haben oder wars das dann mit dem Crash Replacement? Wie wird das gehandhabt? Ich habe keine Ahnung.




Wir halten ein Kontingent zurück. der Kunde kann aber auch immer auf das neueste Modell oder den Nachfolger zurückgreifen.


----------



## riGooo (19. März 2014)

aha, ok  Beruhigend


----------



## Bloodshot (19. März 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> mit wie viel Nm darf man die bremsen anziehen? will das 8.0 mit xt fahren. brauch ich abgesehen von 2 schellen statt dem matchmakern noch was?
> mfg
> chris


ich glaube meine frage ist untergegangen, da es die letzte auf der seite war und ich poste deswegen einfach noch mal


----------



## TomTailor182 (19. März 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> ich glaube meine frage ist untergegangen, da es die letzte auf der seite war und ich poste deswegen einfach noch mal


Ich glaube Deine Frage ist untergegangen, weil sie nichts mit dem Slide an sich zu tun hat und in den Shimano TechDocs beantwortet wurde 
Die XT-Bremse wird mit 6-8 Nm angezogen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. März 2014)

nach Rücksprache mit dem Lagermeister sieht es bei den Slide 160 Carbon derzeit folgendermaßen aus:
Das 8.0er ist heute in 16, 20 und 22 wieder im Versand angeliefert worden, ebenso wie das 10.0er in 18, 20 und 22.
Das 9.0er kommt und KW 15 wieder.
Das 10.0er in 16 folgt Ende nächster Woche, das 8.0SE ab KW 19. Da noch keine Ein-Buchung stattgefunden hat, stehen die Räder auf der HP noch auf blau bzw. rot.
Angesichts der hohen Rückstände werden keinen Abruf für Bonn vorgenommen, sondern nur der Versand bedient; die frei verfügbaren 8.0er und 10.0er werden aber für Bonn umgebucht und können ab morgen abgeholt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. März 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Erstmal Vielen Dank das sich so super von Radon um den Support hier gekümmert wird.
> Eine Frage hätt ich noch die noch nicht endgültig geklärt werden konnte.
> ...




Wie kommst du darauf, dass da kein Unterrohrschutz dran ist - schau dir doch mal die Bilder auf Seite 40 oder auf FB an da ist einer drann...

VG


----------



## Etri (20. März 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass da kein Unterrohrschutz dran ist - schau dir doch mal die Bilder auf Seite 40 oder auf FB an da ist einer drann...
> 
> VG


Genau Diese Foto ist das Problem!!!! Das ist das einzige auffindbare Foto MIT Unterrohrschutz. Zudem hat es noch eine ganz andere Ausstattung. Die Frage nach der Ausstattung bzw dem Unterrohrschutz wurde dort auch schon gestellt aber von RADON noch in keinster Weise beachtet..

daher nochmal die Nachfrage

Grüsse Silvio


----------



## Teddy112 (20. März 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> Genau Diese Foto ist das Problem!!!! Das ist das einzige auffindbare Foto MIT Unterrohrschutz. Zudem hat es noch eine ganz andere Ausstattung. Die Frage nach der Ausstattung bzw dem Unterrohrschutz wurde dort auch schon gestellt aber von RADON noch in keinster Weise beachtet..
> 
> daher nochmal die Nachfrage
> 
> Grüsse Silvio


Hallo,

auf der HP von HS ist ein Unterrohrschutz mit abgebildet.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-160-8.0-19867/wg_id-7243

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Boardi05 (20. März 2014)

Bild vom 9.0er, hat auch den unterrohrschutz


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. März 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> Genau Diese Foto ist das Problem!!!! Das ist das einzige auffindbare Foto MIT Unterrohrschutz. Zudem hat es noch eine ganz andere Ausstattung. Die Frage nach der Ausstattung bzw dem Unterrohrschutz wurde dort auch schon gestellt aber von RADON noch in keinster Weise beachtet..
> 
> daher nochmal die Nachfrage
> 
> Grüsse Silvio




Das sind doch noch Vorserienmodelle, die Ausstattung ist auf der RADON-Seite eindeutig beschrieben und mit Sicherheit kleben die da auch analog zu den anderen Modellen einen Unterrohrschutz dran.


----------



## Etri (20. März 2014)

Teddy112 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf der HP von HS ist ein Unterrohrschutz mit abgebildet.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-160-8.0-19867/wg_id-7243
> ...


Es geht nicht um das 8.0 sondern um das 8.0SE!!!



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bild vom 9.0er, hat auch den unterrohrschutz



Das 9.0 hat den auch auf den HP Fotos etc .. 

Also nochmal es geht darum das ALLE Modelle den Unterrohrschutz verbaut haben nur das 8.0SE Nicht und ich keine Aussage von Radon dazu bekomme.. Weder n kurzer Hinweis ...ist dort und dort geklärt .. noch irgendeine andere Reaktion..
das ganze liesse sich mit ziemlich genau 3 WORTEN klären.



naja vl doch lieber n CAPRA..

grüsse Silvio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (20. März 2014)

auf seite 40 sind bilder vom SE rahmen zu sehen, da ist der schutz auch dran. Auch wenn die ausstattung nicht der serie entspricht, der rahmen ist der vom SE und hat sicher auch so n schutz drauf, hätte ja keinen sinn den beim se wegzulassen.


----------



## gnadenhammer (20. März 2014)

Weiß einer ob der 9.0 inS ausverkauft ist oder einfach im Moment nicht lieferbar. 
Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (20. März 2014)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob der 9.0 inS ausverkauft ist oder einfach im Moment nicht lieferbar.
> Gruß



Steht 1-2 seiten weiter vorne, sollte ab kw15 wieder bstellbar sein

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnadenhammer (20. März 2014)

Könnte einer so nett sein und ein Bild vom slide in S mal posten.
Gruß


----------



## nostra6 (20. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> nach Rücksprache mit dem Lagermeister sieht es bei den Slide 160 Carbon derzeit folgendermaßen aus:
> Das 8.0er ist heute in 16, 20 und 22 wieder im Versand angeliefert worden, ebenso wie das 10.0er in 18, 20 und 22.
> Das 9.0er kommt und KW 15 wieder.
> Das 10.0er in 16 folgt Ende nächster Woche, das 8.0SE ab KW 19. Da noch keine Ein-Buchung stattgefunden hat, stehen die Räder auf der HP noch auf blau bzw. rot.
> Angesichts der hohen Rückstände werden keinen Abruf für Bonn vorgenommen, sondern nur der Versand bedient; die frei verfügbaren 8.0er und 10.0er werden aber für Bonn umgebucht und können ab morgen abgeholt werden.




...wie schauts mit dem 8.0 in 18" aus?... warte schon ne zeit lang auf den Versand obwohl im Shop das Bike auf verfügbar steht?


----------



## snake89e (20. März 2014)

nostra6 schrieb:


> ...wie schauts mit dem 8.0 in 18" aus?... warte schon ne zeit lang auf den Versand obwohl im Shop das Bike auf verfügbar steht?


Ich habe da mal angerufen wann ich mit meinem rechnen kann (8.0 in 20") und da wurde mir KW14 genannt.


----------



## nostra6 (20. März 2014)

Ok...allerdings hab ich bereits ne Bestätigung (Montag 17.03) bekommen das mein Bike im Versand ist und in den nächsten 2-3 Tage versendet (Nach der Montage) wird (Was Heute gewesen wäre)...


----------



## scarto8 (20. März 2014)

Hat die FOX Gabel oder der verbaute FOX Dämpfer eine Lockout Funktion? Wenn ja, wird die Funktion an den Teilen selbst eingestellt oder per Hebel am Lenker?


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. März 2014)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Hat die FOX Gabel oder der verbaute FOX Dämpfer eine Lockout Funktion? Wenn ja, wird die Funktion an den Teilen selbst eingestellt oder per Hebel am Lenker?


 Kein Lockout das Gott sei Dank bei solchen Rädern schon lange out ist sondern CDT.


----------



## riGooo (20. März 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand mit einem 8.0er mit x9 einen gefallen tun? Wer hat ein 8.0er zuhause??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (20. März 2014)

Bodo, laut SRAM braucht es bei einer 203er Bremsscheibe vorne KEINE Unterlegscheibe zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel vorne, ist das richtig?

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/u...000-000_rev_b_disc_brake_caliper_mounting.pdf

Damit wäre dieser Aufbau hier nicht korrekt:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22600939/IMAG0462.jpg.html

Damit nutzt die Bremsscheiben innen auf 8mm! nicht ab. Also müssen die Unterlegscheiben weg, richtig?


----------



## Caspar720 (20. März 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das 8.0 sondern um das 8.0SE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim Capra kann ich auf jeden Fall keinen Schutz erkennen...

Ich denke wenn alle anderen Modelle einen Schutz haben wird auch am 8.0 SE einer dran sein . Falls nicht pappt man halt selber was drunter, ist ja jetzt nicht der riesen Aufwand.



scarto8 schrieb:


> Hat die FOX Gabel oder der verbaute FOX Dämpfer eine Lockout Funktion? Wenn ja, wird die Funktion an den Teilen selbst eingestellt oder per Hebel am Lenker?



Dämpfer und Gabel haben beide einen Lockout, allerdings ohne Fernbedienung.


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Bodo, laut SRAM braucht es bei einer 203er Bremsscheibe vorne KEINE Unterlegscheibe zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel vorne, ist das richtig?
> 
> http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/u...000-000_rev_b_disc_brake_caliper_mounting.pdf
> 
> ...


 Bitte Beachten das die Bremsscheiben auf 200mm von den meisten  Herstellern umgestellt wurden. Kann also ein
+40 Adapter mit zwei 1,5mm Scheiben für eine 203mm Scheibe sein. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. März 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Beim Capra kann ich auf jeden Fall keinen Schutz erkennen...
> 
> Ich denke wenn alle anderen Modelle einen Schutz haben wird auch am 8.0 SE einer dran sein . Falls nicht pappt man halt selber was drunter, ist ja jetzt nicht der riesen Aufwand.
> 
> ...


 Der Schutz ist bei allen 160er dran.


----------



## Bloodshot (21. März 2014)

Abholenungsauftrag : 14. März... Heute ist 21. März und bisher laut DHL Page das Rad noch nicht abgeholt. Darf ich fragen was da los ist?


----------



## riGooo (21. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bitte Beachten das die Bremsscheiben auf 200mm von den meisten  Herstellern umgestellt wurden. Kann also ein
> +40 Adapter mit zwei 1,5mm Scheiben für eine 203mm Scheibe sein. Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo, 
ich habe die 203er Scheibe von Trickstuff drauf http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ch.html?xtcr=5&xtmcl=trickstuff  bremsscheibe
Wenn ich wie auf dem Bild oben zu sehen, Unterlegscheiben drunter habe, ist die Auflage der Beläge auf der Scheibe schlecht! Nehme ich sie weg, perfekt. Also bei der Scheibe weg lassen??


----------



## ChrisStahl (21. März 2014)

Bloodshot schrieb:


> Abholenungsauftrag : 14. März... Heute ist 21. März und bisher laut DHL Page das Rad noch nicht abgeholt. Darf ich fragen was da los ist?



Frühling.


----------



## riGooo (21. März 2014)

Hey Chris, ne echt geile Farbe hat dein Porsche!


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> ich habe die 203er Scheibe von Trickstuff drauf http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31203_Bremsscheibe-6-Loch.html?xtcr=5&xtmcl=trickstuff bremsscheibe
> Wenn ich wie auf dem Bild oben zu sehen, Unterlegscheiben drunter habe, ist die Auflage der Beläge auf der Scheibe schlecht! Nehme ich sie weg, perfekt. Also bei der Scheibe weg lassen??


 Ja wenn alles fest Geschraubt und frei Läuft auf jeden Fall. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (21. März 2014)

Besten Dank Bodo!


----------



## Etri (21. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der Schutz ist bei allen 160er dran.




Endlich ne offizielle Aussage .. DANKE Bodo


----------



## RobG301 (21. März 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit Testfahrten oder einem neuen Testival für das ausgefallene Ende letzten Jahres aus?

Erhalte irgendwie keine Rückmeldung per Mail!


----------



## riGooo (21. März 2014)

Ausgefallen? Fand doch statt, ich war da 
Meld dich für Ligure an! Super Ding!!

Welche Schutzbleche nehmt ihr für vorne und hinten?


----------



## gnadenhammer (21. März 2014)

Wie sieht es aus mit Fotos vom 16 Rahmen, wurde mich interessieren ob der Rahmen doll am Sitzrohr vom 18 abweicht.

vielleicht direkt an jemanden von Radon hier.
überlege gerade ob ich ein Slide 10.0 bestellen soll.


----------



## Bloodshot (22. März 2014)

Habt ihr schon Versandbestätigungen? also ich hab die sendeverfolgungsnummer von dhl bekommen, aber da wurde seit dem 17. noch nichts abgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneagebiker (22. März 2014)

Ist der Race Face Atlas Vorbau am Slide 8.0 SE 50mm?
Und ist dr Race Face Atlas Lenker 785mm breit?
Würdet ihr den Lenker kürzen?


----------



## bartschipro (23. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
Heute nacht ist mein custonmade slide carbon 8.0 aus einer abgeschlossenen garage in finale ligure gestohlen worden. Wir sind gestern angekommen. Ich habe es umgebaut und gestern zum dritten mal gefahren. Ich bin fassungslos. Das ist wohl das erste slide carbon das je gestohlen wurde. Bodo und Chris, könnt ihr mir bitte ein 8.0 in M reservieren damit ich schnell wieder auf die räder komme? Heute ist Sonntag und die nächsten Tage wird es für mich auch sehr schwierig bike discount zu erreichen. Danke.


----------



## Bloodshot (23. März 2014)

....Das ging schnell, ich hab meins noch nicht mal hier und das erste wurde schon geklaut  mein beileid


----------



## Vincy (23. März 2014)

Da wollte wohl Jemand nicht so lange Lieferungswartezeit haben.


----------



## Bloodshot (23. März 2014)

Also ich wars nicht


----------



## Stoneagebiker (23. März 2014)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an diejenigen, die das Bike schon haben.
Stimmt es, dass der Hinterbau durchrauscht bzw. zu wenig Progression hat?


----------



## riGooo (23. März 2014)

Kann vorkommen ja. Musst halt was mehr aufpumpen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. März 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an diejenigen, die das Bike schon haben.
> Stimmt es, dass der Hinterbau durchrauscht bzw. zu wenig Progression hat?



Da hast du dich aber schnell hierdurch verunsichern lassen.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (23. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Da hast du dich aber schnell hierdurch verunsichern lassen.


Hahaha, ja das stimmt 
Aber in den Test von MTB-news stehts ja auch. Da ich mich auf die "offizielen" Tests nicht so verlassen möchte, habe ich eben hier gefragt.
Jedoch würde ich mir wenn, dann eh das Slide 8.0 SE kaufen und da ist ja ein Monarch drinen, evtl. wäre es da ja nicht so sehr der Fall mit dem wegsacken.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. März 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Hahaha, ja das stimmt
> Aber in den Test von MTB-news stehts ja auch. Da ich mich auf die "offizielen" Tests nicht so verlassen möchte, habe ich eben hier gefragt.
> Jedoch würde ich mir wenn, dann eh das Slide 8.0 SE kaufen und da ist ja ein Monarch drinen, evtl. wäre es da ja nicht so sehr der Fall mit dem wegsacken.



Canyon scheint hier wirklich ein großer Wurf gelungen zu sein. Ich würde das, was der Kollege in dem anderen Thread geschrieben hat, jedoch nicht so ganz ernst nehmen. Denn Fakt ist, das Slide hat 20 mm Federweg, ist eher ein Enduro. Und deswegen steht in dem Fahrbericht auch Folgendes, was wir hier natürlich nicht verschweigen wollen: "AM-Fahrwerke sind in der Regel straffer und träger als Enduro-Fahrwerke ausgelegt, zollen somit den Kletter- und Toureneigenschaften stärkeren Tribut, wobei die Abfahrtsfähigkeit meist eher durch die Geometrie begünstigt wird."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radfahrer2000 (24. März 2014)

@Radon-Bikes @ChrisStahl

Habe am 6.3. das Slide 160 8.0 SE storniert (dabei auch meine Bankdaten angegeben), am 7.3. auch eine Stornierungsbestätigung bekommen.

Da ich auf Mails von Montag von vor einer Woche keine Antwort bekomme und die Rücküberweisung nach über 2 Wochen noch immer nicht da  ist frage ich hier mal öffentlich: Wo bleibt die Rücküberweisung? Warum wird nicht auf Mails geantwortet?


----------



## ron101 (24. März 2014)

@Radfahrer2000 Bist Du dir sicher, dass bereits was abgebucht wurde von Radon?
Habe meins am 14.1 bestellt und es wird anscheinend erst vor Auslieferung etwas abgebucht.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Radfahrer2000 (24. März 2014)

@ron101 Habe mit Vorauskassa bezahlt und ihnen das Geld selbst überwiesen, habe auch eine Zahlungseingangsbestätigung erhalten. Bike-Discount hat also mein Geld.

Es nervt einfach und wirkt alles andere als professionell ... leider!


----------



## riGooo (24. März 2014)

Wie viel PSI gehören üblicher Weise in den Monarch RT3 Dämpfer bei einem Fahrergewicht von 85KG??


----------



## _mike_ (24. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Wie viel PSI gehören üblicher Weise in den Monarch RT3 Dämpfer bei einem Fahrergewicht von 85KG??


Soviel das du einen Sag von ca. 25% hast.....


----------



## riGooo (24. März 2014)

Klar aber dafür habe ich 150psi drin bei 85kg. Ich möchte wissen ob das normal ist? Beim Test der Zugstufe (ausfedern bis das Hinterrad leicht hüpft) klappt das auch nur bei min 150psi und komplett zugedrehter compress. Dh das rädchen komplett auf "Hase" gestellt. Ich denke dass an dem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt.
BODO, was meinst du dazu?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Klar aber dafür habe ich 150psi drin bei 85kg. Ich möchte wissen ob das normal ist? Beim Test der Zugstufe (ausfedern bis das Hinterrad leicht hüpft) klappt das auch nur bei min 150psi und komplett zugedrehter compress. Dh das rädchen komplett auf "Hase" gestellt. Ich denke dass an dem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt.
> BODO, was meinst du dazu?


 Also Druck ist ok ( ich hätte gesagt 11-12 Bar ) compress ? Zugstufe 2-4clicks offen  Druckst. leicht Hase ist ok. Teste das mal.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## riGooo (24. März 2014)

Also ich habe gerade nochmal alles überprüft. 165PSI bzw 11,5Bar Druck. Zugstufe komplett auf Hase und dann 3 Klicks zurück.
Meine Hans Dampf haben 2,1Bar falls das fürs Hüpfen noch eine Rolle spielt. Ausprobiert, und ein wirklich mirkomales Hüpfen ist dann spürbar, und ich hab gut drauf gedrückt auf den Sattel. Ist das echt normal so? Normal hüpfen die schneller und deutlich mehr.


----------



## G.Heim (24. März 2014)

Gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hierher, aber ich frage trotzdem:

*Wird es mal ein Slide 150 Carbon 29 geben?*

Für mich das noch bessere und vielseitigere Slide.
Darauf würde ich gerne warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (25. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade nochmal alles überprüft. 165PSI bzw 11,5Bar Druck. Zugstufe komplett auf Hase und dann 3 Klicks zurück.
> Meine Hans Dampf haben 2,1Bar falls das fürs Hüpfen noch eine Rolle spielt. Ausprobiert, und ein wirklich mirkomales Hüpfen ist dann spürbar, und ich hab gut drauf gedrückt auf den Sattel. Ist das echt normal so? Normal hüpfen die schneller und deutlich mehr.


von was für einem hüpfen redest du?
ausfedern lassen, nicht abheben - das kann man bei der gabel machen, nicht am hinterbau.


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. März 2014)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hierher, aber ich frage trotzdem:
> 
> *Wird es mal ein Slide 150 Carbon 29 geben?*
> 
> ...




Nein das ist nicht geplant. In diesem Federwegsegment wird nur 650B angeboten. Unser neues 100er wird 29".


----------



## help (25. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Nein das ist nicht geplant. In diesem Federwegsegment wird nur 650B angeboten. Unser neues 100er wird 29".


 Aber ein 140er Slide Carbon 650b kommt 2015?


----------



## Boardi05 (25. März 2014)

auf facebook hat radon ja geschrieben was 2015 alles kommt

gefunden

Skeen 100 29", das Slide 650 B 120, Slide 650 B 150, ZR Team 650 B, R1 light mit 1170gr, Swoop 165 650 B


----------



## riGooo (25. März 2014)

fone schrieb:


> von was für einem hüpfen redest du?
> ausfedern lassen, nicht abheben - das kann man bei der gabel machen, nicht am hinterbau.



Ist das so? Bist du sicher, dass man das am Hinterbau nicht so testet? 
Wie testet du den Hinterbau?


----------



## Vincy (25. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (25. März 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> auf facebook hat radon ja geschrieben was 2015 alles kommt
> 
> gefunden
> 
> Skeen 100 29", das Slide 650 B 120, Slide 650 B 150, ZR Team 650 B, R1 light mit 1170gr, Swoop 165 650 B


Kenne ich, nur wo gibts die Daten vom 140er Carbon? Wobei ich mir zu 99% sicher bin das das 650b wird. 140mm ist bei 29er an der Grenze und für 26 entwickelt Radon keinen Carbonrahmen...


----------



## ron101 (25. März 2014)

@rigoo 
Das mit der Bordsteinkante funktioniert meiner Meinung nach am besten zum einstellen des hinteren Dämpfers. 
Ich mache dies immer so, am besten aber eine 20 bis 30 cm hohe Bordteinkante nehmen.
Das mit dem abhüpfenden Rad funktioniert als grob Einstellung bei der Gabel auch.

Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Ist das so? Bist du sicher, dass man das am Hinterbau nicht so testet?
> Wie testet du den Hinterbau?


 Hallo riGooo hier mal kurz so wie ich es machen würde. Ersten die Dämpfer eines neuen Radon haben ein Grund Set-Up mit den wir Versuchen die Bedürfnisse der meisten Nutzer zu entsprechen .Dieses Einstellungen sind bei Dämpfern wie Float und
Monarch von außen nicht zu Verändern. Daraus ergibt sich das der Biker nur noch einen relativ Überschaubaren Einstellungs
Bereich verändern kann. Druckst. nur die drei Voreinstellungen , Zugst. nur die Klicks am Roten oder rot gekennzeichneten Drehknopf die bei uns so Voreingestellt ist das immer zum Start ganz auf und 3-4 Klicks zu. Bitte beachte ein neuer Dämpfer
benötigt 2-3 Km einfahren bis das Druckniveau konstant ist (negativ Luftkammer) und das viele Dämpfer auf den ersten paar
Metern in der Zugst. nicht voll Arbeiten. Also erst mal Sag einstellen Druckst. auf und Zugst. wie oben Beschrieben einstellen
dann einfach ein kleines Stück fahren mit kleinen Einfederungen wie nicht zu extreme Bordsteinkante hoch und runder alles
erst mal im Sitzen testen . Danach Sag und ev. Zugst. nachstellen . Bitte Beachte das beim Slide 160 die Hebellagerung leider
bei neuen Bikes teilweise ein bis zwei Hundert Km. Einlaufzeit benötigt bis er leicht Läuft . Hoffe ich hab dir und auch anderen
Mittleser geholfen Gruß Bodo.


----------



## riGooo (26. März 2014)

@Vincy: Das Video ist gut, Danke!
@Ron: Wie genau merkst du, dass der Dämpfer höchstens einmal nachfedert? Bordsteinkante runter, Dämpfer federt ein, dann durch die Zugstufe wieder raus und federt nochmal ein wenig ein? (Klingt blöd ja, aber ich will sicher sein dass ich das richtig kapiert hab )

@Bodo: Klar, Druckstufe durch den Luftdruck und die 3 Voreinstellungen, ist verständlich! Grundsätzlich werden ALLE diese einstellungen egal ob Luftdruck bei der Druckstufe sowie die Einstellung der Zugstufe immer im "Open"-Modus vorgenommen. Bei der Gabel sowie beim Dämpfer, richtig?
Gut, der Sag gibt den Luftdruck vor, sagen wir 160PSI im Dämpfer. Du sagst nicht zu extremen Bordstein runter. Aber nur so kann ich das doch testen oder? Also den Bordstein im sitzen oder im stehen runter um das nachfedern zu testen? Ich denke im stehen kann man das nicht so gut erkennen.
Schonmal vielen Dank für die gute Beschreibung und die Hilfe!!


----------



## G.Heim (26. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Nein das ist nicht geplant. In diesem Federwegsegment wird nur 650B angeboten. Unser neues 100er wird 29".



Schade!

Ich habe mich etwas in euer Slide Carbon 650B 160 8.0 SE verliebt.
Schöne Form, richtiger Federweg für alles, perfekte Komponenten Rockshox, 11 fach, Carbon... unschlagbarer Preis.

Leider nicht 29.
Leider gibt es bisher wenig Hersteller die sich trauen langhubige 29er zu bauen.
Nach vielen Bikes hat sich für mich das ideale bike für alles herausgebildet:
29, Carbon, 150mm Federweg, 67er Lenkwinkel, steiler Sitzwinkel,kurze 44er Kettenstreben,kein Umwerfergedöns sondern 11fach.
Wer mal längere Zeit ein 29er gefahren ist, will nicht zurück.
Derzeit habe ich mein Bike kompromisbehaftet aus dem neuen 130er Genius auf 150mm Federweg umbauen müssen.
Das Bike ersetzt mein Torque mit 180er Federweg und ich fahre damit Marathons mit einem leichten Laufradsatz.

Warum schreibe ich das?
Ich möchte gute preiswerte Bikehersteller ermuntern in diese Richtung etwas Fertiges anzubieten. Specialized hat ein 29er Enduro ... (gefällt mir nicht)
Ich denke der Markt wäre da. 
Die konstruktive Grenze im Federweg bei 130mm sehe ich erst bei 160mm. Umwerfer brauchts nicht, dann ist genug Platz.

Vielleicht doch irgendwann mal?


----------



## ron101 (26. März 2014)

@G.Heim
Ich war letztes Jahr 1 Woche mit einem 29er unterwegs und möchte dies nie mehr.
Okay ich bin meistens im Gelände unterwegs, da sind mir die grossen Räder zu sperrig, ungelenkig einfach zu ungeeignet,
von der Steifheit der Felgen waren es wohl nicht gerade die besten, hatten nach 2 Tagen bereits ne 8 drin.
Klar vielleicht habe ich es ja auch einfach nicht im Griff.
So wäre für Dich wohl der Trailfox 01 das perfekte Bike.


@rigoo 
Nach dem der SAG mit der Pumpe eingestellt ist, und wie Radon schreibt, das Bike wohl erst mal ein wenig eingefahren ist.
Im Vollfedermodus oder wie man das auch immer nennt, bei meinem heisst dies Altravel Modus,
(Habe noch kein Slide, da das 8SE erst im Mai ausgeliefert wird, da muss ich mich dann wohl auch erst mal noch in die RS Federeinstellungen einlesen/testen)
Im stehen so wie du den Berg runter donnerst. Mit so hmm um die 10km/h die Kante runter.
Der Dämpfer federt einmal ein und aus, also eine Wippbewegung und gut ist.
Wippt der Hinterbau zweimal nach so ist der Rebound zu schnell eingestellt, und sollte verlangsamt werden.
Wippt es gar nich nach so ist der Rebound zu langsam eingestellt und sollte schneller eingestellt werden. Halt mal probieren mit so ein zwei Klicks am Einstellrädchen.
Anschliessend mal den Hometrail fahren und schauen wie sich das so anfühlt und gegebenfalls noch etwas nachjustieren.

Cheers
ron


----------



## riGooo (26. März 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer federt einmal ein und aus, also eine Wippbewegung und gut ist.
> ....
> Wippt es gar nich nach so ist der Rebound zu langsam eingestellt und sollte schneller eingestellt werden.
> 
> ...



Diese beiden Sätze widersprechen sich m.M nach oder hab ichs falsch verstanden?
Der Dämpfer federt einmal ein und aus und sollte dann noch einmal nach wippen/federn. Also zwei mal damit der Rebound nicht zu langsam eingestellt ist oder?


----------



## ron101 (26. März 2014)

@riGooo 
Also für mich besteht 1xWippbewegung aus 1xeinfedern und 1xausfedern
Dasheisst wenn Du über die Kante rollst Drückte es den Hinterbau 1xnach unten, und kommt dann 1x wieder Hoch und bleibt dann so, ohne weiter zu Wippen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## fub (26. März 2014)

@riGooo meine Vorgehensweise wäre 
1. Sag einstellen wie gewünscht
2. Zugstufe ganz auf, dann 3 Klicks zurück und im Sitzen den Bordstein runter. Hierbei darf der Hinterbau einfedern, ausfedern (über die Ruhelage hinaus) und anschließend noch einmal ein wenig einfedern und in die Ruhelage zurück kehren.
3. Pumpe in den Rucksack, Tour fahren und bei bedarf einfach nachjustieren. 

Meine Variante wäre wohl Sag grob einstellen und auf der Tour den Rest nach Gefühl machen.
Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike


----------



## riGooo (26. März 2014)

Mit ganz auf meinst du komplett richtung "Hase" drehen korrekt?
Ok jetzt ist es eindeutig!  Danke Männerz! 

Dann ist heute nochmal Setup Day und dann auf zum testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (26. März 2014)

Viel Spaß mit dem Slide, achja das ist kein Hase sondern ein Jackalope


----------



## riGooo (26. März 2014)

Lol ok! Nur wenn ich nach der Jackalopeeinstellung frage, werde mir wahrscheinlich nicht viele Antworten 
DANKE!


----------



## Flkz1983 (27. März 2014)

wird das alles (dämpfer, gabelsetup) und auch alle anderen Schritte zum Aufbau mit entsprechenden Drehmomenten evtl. mit Bildern usw. als Anleitung mitgeliefert? Also genau auf unser Rad bezogen meine ich? Oder muss man sich die Infos zusammensuchen im Downloadbereich von Radon? Ich hab das alles leider noch nie selber gemacht und hoff eben, das ich nix falsch mach?! Man nimmt eben nicht jeden Tag ein neues Rad entgegen


----------



## riGooo (27. März 2014)

Das musst du dir leider zusammensuchen. Es gibt zwar eine grundsätzliche Anleitung mit für MTB und Rennrad aber nicht speziell fürs silde.
Die Drehmomente etc. musst du suchen. Das Setup ist ja grundlegend gleich, bis auf ein paar Sonderfunktionen die zb die eine Gabel hat und die andere nicht.


----------



## Flkz1983 (27. März 2014)

hmm schade... wäre eigentlich cool, wenn Radon hier eine entsprechende Auflistung mit den nötigen Schritten sozusagen offiziell posten könnte?!


----------



## Bloodshot (27. März 2014)

So mir wurde es zu blöd, seit mehr als einer Woche ein Auftragseingang bei DHL und das einzige Statement von Radon... Ja wird montiert. Also entweder werden da hunderte von bikes montiert oder die machen laaaaaange Mittagspausen  ich kann ja verstehen das sich das mit dem Wareneingang verschiebt um ne Woche und man dann noch noch Woche Montage hat, aber das sind jetzt schon 2 Wochen und immer noch kein genaueres Statement. Naja dann halt doch Canyon und x01, und dafür die rct3 als SoloAir.


----------



## -Poldi- (27. März 2014)

Verstehe auch den Ansturm, aber wenn man seit Anfang Dezember bezahlt hat, erwartet man auch eine priorisierte Behandlung, wie es propagiert wurde. Ich sag nur "First in First Out"! Ich bin gespannt wie lange man die Erstbesteller noch warten lässt.


----------



## filiale (27. März 2014)

Bei Canyon ist es zum Teil auch nicht besser. Wartezeiten von mehreren Wochen / Monaten. Die Hersteller sind nicht in der Lage zu liefern. Das betrifft alle. Man muß Glück haben ein Modell zu wollen das auch zufällig gerade lieferbar ist.


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. März 2014)

-Poldi- schrieb:


> Verstehe auch den Ansturm, aber wenn man seit Anfang Dezember bezahlt hat, erwartet man auch eine priorisierte Behandlung, wie es propagiert wurde. Ich sag nur "First in First Out"! Ich bin gespannt wie lange man die Erstbesteller noch warten lässt.



Bei uns sind über 1000 Räder in der Pipeline und es werden täglich hunderte mehr. Wir haben ein gewisses Kontinent von Mitarbeitern und arbeiten nicht mit Leiharbeitern zusammen. Ebenso verzichten wir gänzlich auf saisonale Beschäftigung, da wir feste und langfristige Arbeitsplätze versprechen. Das ist unser Konzept. Ausserdem haben wir augenblicklich einige Krankheitsfälle, da wir Menschen und keine Maschinen beschäftigen. Es liegt nicht daran, dass wir nicht in der Lage sind zu liefern, weil wir die Räder nicht geliefert bekommen, sondern, weil wir sie nicht rausschicken können. Daran können wir leider nichts ändern, sondern nur drum bitten zu warten.
Wir bearbeiten die ältesten Bestellungen zuerst, deshalb werden wir augenblicklich keine Neubestellungen unter 2-3 Wochen bearbeiten können. Wer es ganz eilig hat mit einer Neubestellung: Megatore Bonn. Allerdings kommen da keine Bikes hin, die bereits im Versand verkauft sind (z.B. 160 Carbon). Diejenigen die mit Kreditkarten bezahlt haben, haben nicht bezahlt, sondern die Kreditkarte dient nur der Absicherung des Einkaufs, wie in Hotels. Die Karte wird erst "mit"  Verschicken des Bikes oder der Ware belastet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Poldi- (27. März 2014)

Das haben die meisten ja verstanden. Es geht sicher ordentlich zu bei euch zur Zeit. War auch nicht bös gemeint, nur wenn man vor über 2 Wochen die angelieferten Rahmen sieht auf der Homepage, erinnert man sich gern an den Spruch, dass man ja als erstes bedient werden soll. Wünsch euch Power, das das Lager leer wird und die Post nicht hinterher kommt.


----------



## ron101 (27. März 2014)

Für ein neues Auto wartet man bis zu 6 Monate auf die Lieferung ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## Nezzar (27. März 2014)

*holt tief Luft*

Damals in der DDR...!


----------



## help (27. März 2014)

Ich habe gehört, das Chris Stahls Porsche die Einfahrt blockiert? 

p.s: Ich habe keine 2 Monate für mein Auto warten müssen, kam ja auch aus Europa


----------



## riGooo (27. März 2014)

Blödsinn help, der steht nur dort, weil er 5 Slides in den Kofferraum geladen hat, die er selbst zum Kunden bringt damits schneller geht!


----------



## help (27. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Blödsinn help, der steht nur dort, weil er 5 Slides in den Kofferraum geladen hat, die er selbst zum Kunden bringt damits schneller geht!


Respekt, das nenne ich mal Eilzustellung. Mit über 200 Sachen verteilt er die Slides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (27. März 2014)

Hallo

hat eigentlich nun schonmal jemand das Slide auf seine DH eigenschaften so richtig getestet oder schon mal so richtig die Kuh fliegen lassen im Park? Ich finde das Bike richtig Hammer aber weiß nicht ob es wirklich hält. Ich wollte es sagen wir mal Eierlegendewollmilchsau benutzen. Das heißt nun auch mal nen Parkeinsatz wenn das DH Bike nicht zur Hand ist oder man eben nur das Bike mit in Urlaub genommen hat. Ich sehe auch als größtes Manko für mich nur den Carbon Rahmen der Rest sollte das alles mitmachen denke ich. Wäre cool wenn ihr mir da irgendwie weiterhelfen könntet oder so.

Gruß Danny


----------



## riGooo (27. März 2014)

Einzig "Sichere Methode" ist, so mach ichs jetzt auch, ne Unfall und Reparaturversicherung abschließen.. Alles andere ist mir auch zu heiß bei dem Bike.....


----------



## Haukejunior (27. März 2014)

Hmm das klingt aber nicht so dolle jetzt. Ich will ein zuverlässiges Bike und nicht noch irgendeine Versicherung abschließen. Ich bin gespannt was noch so kommt.


----------



## riGooo (27. März 2014)

Ja wenn du davon erzählst, dass du ein Carbonbike durch den Park prügeln willst, solltest du eine Versicherung abschließen... Es gibt ja nicht umsonst DH Bikes für den Park die das lockerer hinnehmen.


----------



## Haukejunior (27. März 2014)

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Das swoop gefällt mir eigentlich auch und sollte das auf jedenfall alles locker wegstecken nur ist mir die Angst zu groß das es zu DH lastig ist und ich dann UH probleme bekomme.


----------



## Caspar720 (27. März 2014)

Ein Bike dass die Eigenschaften von einem 200mm DH Bike im Downhill hat und die Uphillqualitäten von eine 140mm AM Bike wirst du nirgendwo finden.
Musst Prioritäten setzen. Ich geb mit dem Slide Carbon auf den Trails auch ordentlich Gas und nehm auch die Sprünge mit, aber für den Bikepark setz ich dann doch lieber auf mein reines DH Bike. Für die richtig harten DH Strecken ist ein 160er Bike einfach nicht ausgelegt.

Daher glaub ich dass wenn du viel in den Bikepark willst aber auch Touren fährst du eher nach einem 170/180mm Allrounderbike schauen solltest.
Bergauf gewinnst damit keine Wettkämpfe aber bergab fahren macht eh mehr Spaß 

Ich glaub mit dem Swoop 175 bist da gut unterwegs!


----------



## cemetery (27. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ... Wir haben ein gewisses Kontinent von Mitarbeitern und arbeiten nicht mit Leiharbeitern zusammen. Ebenso verzichten wir gänzlich auf saisonale Beschäftigung, da wir feste und langfristige Arbeitsplätze versprechen. Das ist unser Konzept...



Mag jetzt jeder etwas anders sehen, aber ich persönlich finde das gut und nehme dann auch mal eine etwas längere Wartezeit in Kauf  



Haukejunior schrieb:


> Hmm das klingt aber nicht so dolle jetzt. Ich will ein zuverlässiges Bike und nicht noch irgendeine Versicherung abschließen. Ich bin gespannt was noch so kommt.



Da kommen auch einige Faktoren zusammen die da noch mitspielen. Bei einem leichtgewichtigen Fahrer mit ausgezeichneter Fahrtechnik steckt das Bike den Parkausflug sicher auch problemloser weg als wenn da ein zwei Zentner Fahrer drauf sitzt der permanent die Ideallinie verfehlt und das Teil nach einem Sprung aufsetzt wie eine voll beladene Antonow. 

Problematisch ist nach wie vor ein Sturz. Auch wenn es diverse Videos gibt wo man auf Carbonrahmen einprügelt und nichts passiert würde ich mit einem solchen Rahmen ungeprüft keinen Meter mehr fahren wollen. Eine kleine Delle im Alurahmen ist einfach auch unproblematischer als ein von außen nicht sichtbarer Faserbruch im inneren des Carbonrahmens. Da *kann* es durchaus schon reichen dass das Bike im Stand blöd umfällt. Natürlich steckt Carbon auch vieles Weg, und es muss auch nicht bei jedem Bodenkontakt ein solcher Defekt vorliegen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Defekts der letztlich zum Bruch des Rahmens führt ist leider ungleich höher als bei Alu. Auch wenn die Ultra-Carbon-Anhänger das gerne schön reden 

Zum Aufspüren solcher defekte kommst du mit einer Sichtkontrolle auch nicht wirklich weit. Das sollte man dann schon vernünftig machen lassen, zum Beispiel mit einer aussagekräftigen Thermografie.


----------



## Pedro99 (27. März 2014)

Helo, I have to write for Radon service. I have ordered bike at 27.02.2014, and today after 1 month iI received bike. Bike is Ok perfect but the services of  RAdon companny is crazy crazy total crazy. After order they tokd me that bike will come up to 4-10. Days. Came after 30 days !!!!!!  I have posted a lot of emails, where they told me, that everything is OK and bike will come immediately. When I told them for discount, because I had to lend bicycle to my routes which was agreed befor, they gave mi 20 E cheque, but you have to buy for min. 50 E. Agreed the post for free, but it is not trua. I had to pay. No problems, but if they say free it is free!!! OK, so I  ordered helmet and pedals  Again communication, that they will sent these product in one delivery together with MTB. Of course, sure write me, no problems. So I have been waiting and waiting. And today, after 30 days pedals and helmet are not in pack.  Bicycle is at home, but I can only to see on it, beccause I don´t have pedals.And I told them many times that they send me everythink together. So I have bike but for shit, becoke dont have pedals and helmet, which were .So I decided to cancel order of pedal and they told me, NO IT IS NOT POSSIBLE, because order is on progress. So crazy Fuck OFF what is it ? And so I have to wait if I dońt want to by another pedals and helmet from to store..Comunications wit department is crAzy and you wait for answer 2-3 days!!!!! If I would know these think, n ever would buy Radon bike. Never. On the planet are akso many brand the same quality and price and Much better service. So take in mind these words in buing your new bike!!!!!!!! Never never never , believe me, that ist true what I write, i have a web comunnications with company so it is no problem to declare it . Pardon for words mistakes, but I am brutal nervious, writing on I phone. RADON I don't recommend because of their very very very poor client service quality. Also, I wrote them on the facebook, and they blocked my.  OK great company and great approach to customer. After you pay / befor delivery/ you are a bullshit for them.


Peter


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. März 2014)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> Helo, I have to write for Radon service. I have ordered bike at 27.02.2014, and today after 1 month iI received bike. Bike is Ok perfect but the services of  RAdon companny is crazy crazy total crazy. After order they tokd me that bike will come up to 4-10. Days. Came after 30 days !!!!!!  I have posted a lot of emails, where they told me, that everything is OK and bike will come immediately. When I told them for discount, because I had to lend bicycle to my routes which was agreed befor, they gave mi 20 E cheque, but you have to buy for min. 50 E. Agreed the post for free, but it is not trua. I had to pay. No problems, but if they say free it is free!!! OK, so I  ordered helmet and pedals  Again communication, that they will sent these product in one delivery together with MTB. Of course, sure write me, no problems. So I have been waiting and waiting. And today, after 30 days pedals and helmet are not in pack.  Bicycle is at home, but I can only to see on it, beccause I don´t have pedals.And I told them many times that they send me everythink together. So I have bike but for shit, becoke dont have pedals and helmet, which were .So I decided to cancel order of pedal and they told me, NO IT IS NOT POSSIBLE, because order is on progress. So crazy Fuck OFF what is it ? And so I have to wait if I dońt want to by another pedals and helmet from to store..Comunications wit department is crAzy and you wait for answer 2-3 days!!!!! If I would know these think, n ever would buy Radon bike. Never. On the planet are akso many brand the same quality and price and Much better service. So take in mind these words in buing your new bike!!!!!!!! Never never never , believe me, that ist true what I write, i have a web comunnications with company so it is no problem to declare it . Pardon for words mistakes, but I am brutal nervious, writing on I phone. RADON I don't recommend because of their very very very poor client service quality. Also, I wrote them on the facebook, and they blocked my.  OK great company and great approach to customer. After you pay / befor delivery/ you are a bullshit for them.
> 
> 
> Peter






*Sorry, wir haben niemals zugesichert, dass Bikes ins Ausland innerhalb 4 Tage geliefert werden. Wir liefern im Augenblick zwischen 14 Tagen und 3 Wochen innerhalb Deutschland. In das Ausland dauert es je nach Land, Zollabwicklung und der ausländischen Zustellung länger. Sich über einen 20 Euro Gutschein aufzuregen ist schon grosses Tennis. Einen Helm und Pedale können wir natürlich auch nicht in ein Paket packen, das bereits beim Kunden ist. Und nebenbei: So ein Kauderwelsch mit so einer Wortwahl und Beschimpfungen und den Drohungen der letzten Mails die wir bekommen haben: Das will keiner mehr freiwillig bearbeiten.*


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Mag jetzt jeder etwas anders sehen, aber ich persönlich finde das gut und nehme dann auch mal eine etwas längere Wartezeit in Kauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir können die Rahmen bei uns im Labor überprüfen lassen. Bei stärkeren Stürzen können wir auch im Replacement günstig Teile tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (27. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Problematisch ist nach wie vor ein Sturz. Auch wenn es diverse Videos gibt wo man auf Carbonrahmen einprügelt und nichts passiert würde ich mit einem solchen Rahmen ungeprüft keinen Meter mehr fahren wollen. Eine kleine Delle im Alurahmen ist einfach auch unproblematischer als ein von außen nicht sichtbarer Faserbruch im inneren des Carbonrahmens. Da *kann* es durchaus schon reichen dass das Bike im Stand blöd umfällt. Natürlich steckt Carbon auch vieles Weg, und es muss auch nicht bei jedem Bodenkontakt ein solcher Defekt vorliegen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Defekts der letztlich zum Bruch des Rahmens führt ist leider ungleich höher als bei Alu. Auch wenn die Ultra-Carbon-Anhänger das gerne schön reden
> 
> Zum Aufspüren solcher defekte kommst du mit einer Sichtkontrolle auch nicht wirklich weit. Das sollte man dann schon vernünftig machen lassen, zum Beispiel mit einer aussagekräftigen Thermografie.




Genau das ist das was mich am meisten abschreckt. Was passiert wenn man stürzt oder es mal umfällt was ja schnell geht. Dafür das Bike dann jedesmal wieder zu Radon zum überprüfen bringen oder den Rahmen zu tauschen?


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. März 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Genau das ist das was mich am meisten abschreckt. Was passiert wenn man stürzt oder es mal umfällt was ja schnell geht. Dafür das Bike dann jedesmal wieder zu Radon zum überprüfen bringen oder den Rahmen zu tauschen?



Der Rahmen hält viel mehr aus als ein Alurahmen. Warum verwendet die Formel 1 und die Motorrad Industrie Carbon und nicht Alu.


----------



## Haukejunior (27. März 2014)

Ja das er steifer ist und alles glaube ich schon. Aber verzeiht es wirklich soviel wie Alu?


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. März 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ja das er steifer ist und alles glaube ich schon. Aber verzeiht es wirklich soviel wie Alu?



Je nachdem wie die Qualität der Lagen ist. Wir haben besonders haltbare Lagen. Das macht die Optik nicht so schön, weil die Decklagen sehr dicht sind. Deshalb sehen die Rahmen auch lackiert schöner aus. Carbon ist aber auch reparabel!!!. Kein Spoiler oder Flügel ist mehr aus Alu, alles Carbon. Und am entschiedensten ist, dass man Carbon anders formen kann. Das geht mit Alu nur begrenzt. Richtige Aerodynamik, Steifheit etc. bekommt man nur mit Carbon hin.


----------



## dj_holgie (27. März 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ja das er steifer ist und alles glaube ich schon. Aber verzeiht es wirklich soviel wie Alu?


 Ehrlich gesagt verzeiht Alu ziemlich wenig. Einziger Vorteil ist das man die Beschädigung besser selber einschätzen kann

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cemetery (27. März 2014)

Also ich kenne Carbon Hauptsächlich aus dem Pkw-, Motorrad- und Modellbaubereich. Was auch außer Frage steht, allein bei der Herstellung gibt es tausend Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen. Ich weiß aber aus eigener Erfahrung das In Fällen bei denen Aluteile nur einen oberflächlichen Kratzer oder eine Beule hatten Carbonteile die gleichen Einflüssen ausgesetzt waren einige Zeit später entweder direkt gebrochen sind oder Risse entstanden sind. Hab da aber jetzt keine direkten Erfahrungen mit Fahrradrahmen. Und selbst wenn kann man die eh schwer vergleichen geschweigedenn verallgemeinern. Ich denke auch bei einem heftigen Crash wird eher am Alurahmen was brechen/einknicken als beim Carbonrahmen. Aber bei einem mittelschweren Abflug stehen bei Alu zumindest die Chancen höher das man noch einen Schaden feststellt bevor der Rahmen endgültig knallt. Beim Motorsport ist die Sache einfach. Bei gleichem Gewicht ist Steifigkeit einfach höher also sind die Teile bei gleicher Steifigkeit gegenüber Alu schlicht leichter.


----------



## Haukejunior (27. März 2014)

Hmm alles schön und gut aber 100% bin ich trotzdem nicht überzeugt. Aber es werden ja sicherlich bald einige Erfahrungsberichte kommen dann sehe ich ja mehr


----------



## cemetery (27. März 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Hmm alles schön und gut aber 100% bin ich trotzdem nicht überzeugt. Aber es werden ja sicherlich bald einige Erfahrungsberichte kommen dann sehe ich ja mehr



Wäre ich zu 100% überzeugt hätte ich es schon längst bestellt  Müsste ich einfach mal einen Tag ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste testen und wenn die Laborergebnisse dann besser aussehen als meine Röntgenbilder, ja, dann kann der Rahmen was


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wäre ich zu 100% überzeugt hätte ich es schon längst bestellt  Müsste ich einfach mal einen Tag ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste testen und wenn die Laborergebnisse dann besser aussehen als meine Röntgenbilder, ja, dann kann der Rahmen was



Nächste Mountainbike abwarten. Da war der Bock im Härtetest gegen die Creme de la Creme. Wir haben noch kein Ergebnis, aber unsere Teamfahrer Sieber, Gruber, Richter, Brückner und Wichmann…..haben ihre bereits am Limit bewegt. Und die DHler sind nicht zimperlich.
Zitat Andi Sieber:1. Ausfahrt‼️ Woooow‼️‼️‼️ —……..nix Bruch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (27. März 2014)

Klingt alles wunderbar und ich denke das ist auch alles wirklich so aber unsicher bin ich mir trotzdem. Denn es ist immerhin ne Stange Geld wofür man lange arbeiten muss.


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. März 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Klingt alles wunderbar und ich denke das ist auch alles wirklich so aber unsicher bin ich mir trotzdem. Denn es ist immerhin ne Stange Geld wofür man lange arbeiten muss.



Fahr nach Ligure auf das Festival und teste es, Alternative Garda See, Willigen, Winterberg….mehr können wir nicht anbieten. Alle Termine


----------



## Haukejunior (27. März 2014)

Wenn dann eher Winterberg denn Ligure ist nicht gleich um die Ecke  aber danke für die Info´s


----------



## cemetery (27. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Nächste Mountainbike abwarten. Da war der Bock im Härtetest gegen die Creme de la Creme...



Ok. Wenn ich nächste Woche meine aktuelle Bestellung wieder stornieren muss weil ich mich doch noch fürs 160er entschieden habe schreibe ich in die Stornierung das du Schuld bist


----------



## ron101 (27. März 2014)

Also es ist so, andere Bike Hersteller bauen schon seit Jahren Carbon Bikes in dieser Sparte.
Wenn sich das nicht bewährt hätte, hätten die schon längst wieder damit aufgehört.

Als Beispiel ein Ransom JG2006 : 
http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?year=2006&brand=Scott&model=Ransom+20+Carbon
Die neuen Genius LT700 sind auch wieder aus Karbon zumindest die Top Ausführung.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Haukejunior (27. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ok. Wenn ich nächste Woche meine aktuelle Bestellung wieder stornieren muss weil ich mich doch noch fürs 160er entschieden habe schreibe ich in die Stornierung das du Schuld bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (27. März 2014)

Da es ja immer wieder kleine Abweichungen zwischen den Bildern auf der Seite und der finalen Version gibt würde mich mal interessieren ob der kleine Metalleinsatz an der Strebe beim 8.0 SE auch dran ist?


----------



## bartschipro (27. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Fahr nach Ligure auf das Festival und teste es, Alternative Garda See, Willigen, Winterberg….mehr können wir nicht anbieten. Alle Termine Anhang anzeigen 282018


Die haben in Finale jetzt schon ein 8.0 umgebaut mit 1x11-Schaltung - meins. Das wurde nämlich dort vor ein paar Tagen geklaut. Bestellen würde ich es wieder, bzw. habe ich schon, ich hoffe nur, die Versicherung zahlt was dazu ;-) Hab mir dann ein Ghost Cuga 650b ausgeliehen und da fande ich das Slide deutlich saftiger im Fahrwerk!


----------



## RobG301 (28. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Ja wenn du davon erzählst, dass du ein Carbonbike durch den Park prügeln willst, solltest du eine Versicherung abschließen... Es gibt ja nicht umsonst DH Bikes für den Park die das lockerer hinnehmen.



Gibt es überhaupt eine Park-Freigabe? Hab da noch nichts von gelesen! Oder vielleicht überlesen?

Für den Park würde ich zum Swoop greifen! Egal ob 175, 190 oder 210er!


----------



## mssc (28. März 2014)

Das 9.0 ist ja zur Zeit nicht bestellbar, mit dem Vermerk "ab KW15", wird es ab dann bestellbar oder wieder lieferbar sein?
Falls es in KW15 wieder lieferbar sein sollte, ab wann kann man ungefähr wieder bestellen?


----------



## riGooo (28. März 2014)

Welche Nippelstärker besitzen die 1501 EX vom 9.0?
Nippelstärke: 3,25 mm (rot), 3,4 mm (schwarz)??


----------



## Aalex (28. März 2014)

carbonrahmen reparieren kann man bei wings and more machen lassen. Kostet je nach Aufwand gar nicht so viel.

der rahmen ist danach wie vorher, da gleiche faser und gleicher lagenaufbau. 

In der Regel finden auch keine ultrasteifen Fasern in Fahrradrahmen Verwendung, da die doch eher anfälliger sind für brüche, da "spröder". Außerdem sind diese Fasern auch unmenschlich teuer.
Wenn man jetzt eine ultrahochmodule Faser hernimmt kann man theoretisch leichter bauen, was aber bei einem allmountain nun echt quatsch ist. Bezahlen muss man das dann aber mit der höheren Anfälligkeit. 

Je steifer die Faser, desto geringer die Bruchdehnung, so ungefähr. 

Möge mich jeder maschbauer nun steinigen. 

Generell ist es aber so, dass wenn ein Carbonrahmen versagt der Aluminiumrahmen hier längst tot wäre. Einzig und Allein der Nachteil, dass man manche Schäden bei Carbonrahmen nicht zwingend sieht spricht dagegen. Bevor der versagt knackt der aber einige Male sehr laut und hörbar und das ist wirklich der Einzelfall.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. März 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt eine Park-Freigabe? Hab da noch nichts von gelesen! Oder vielleicht überlesen?
> 
> Für den Park würde ich zum Swoop greifen! Egal ob 175, 190 oder 210er!


Offiziell gibt das Radon-Handbuch (Bedienungsanleitung für Kompletträder) an, dass mit Enduro-Bikes, worunter das Slide 160 fällt, "Unbefestigte Wege mit hohem Tempo, Sprünge bis 1m Höhe" gefahren werden dürfen. Jedoch hat das Bike keine Parkfreigabe. Mir persönlich wäre es auch einfach zu schade für den Park, das Rad hat seine Stärken andernorts. 

Klar, wenn Du unter Park eher einen angelegten Flow-Trail ohne "Do-Or-Die"-Sprünge meinst, dann fällt das ja noch unter "unbefestigte Wege"...


----------



## bartschipro (28. März 2014)

Hat jemand schon den neuen Test vom 8.0 SE in der digital Ausgabe der Mountainbike gelesen? Der sollte heute online sein... Radon, was kommt raus im Vergleich mit der Konkurenz?


----------



## cemetery (28. März 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich sowas wie eine offizielle Replacement-Part Preisliste oder sind die Preise individuell je nach vorliegendem Fall?


----------



## Haukejunior (29. März 2014)

Der Bericht würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (29. März 2014)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon den neuen Test vom 8.0 SE in der digital Ausgabe der Mountainbike gelesen? Der sollte heute online sein... Radon, was kommt raus im Vergleich mit der Konkurenz?


Es war das Slide 160 Carbon 9.0.
Wir dürfen noch nichts verraten, aber es ist im Augenblick das erfolgreichste Bike.....


----------



## cemetery (29. März 2014)

Pssst, jetzt hast du ja das Ende schon verraten. Menno...


----------



## help (29. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich sowas wie eine offizielle Replacement-Part Preisliste oder sind die Preise individuell je nach vorliegendem Fall?


Glaub die Rahmen kosten 700€ und evtl. 150€ für die Prüfung(falls du den Rahmen nach einem Sturz untersuchen lassen willst). 
Aber ob es beim Slide, teurer wird kann wohl nur Radon beantworten.


----------



## ChrisStahl (29. März 2014)

TESTSIEGER - ÜBEERAGEND -LEICHTESTES BIKE -LEICHTESTER RAHMEN - MOUNTAINBIKE 5/14

Fazit:..das Slide ist der überragende Alleskönner im Test…und keine Ziege ist ihm gewachsen!!!


----------



## Vincy (29. März 2014)

Wie heisst es doch so schön: Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing. Oder mit anderen Worten: Wer mich bezahlt, dessen Meinung/Interessen vertrete ich auch.


----------



## ChrisStahl (29. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Wie heisst es doch so schön: Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing. Oder mit anderen Worten: Wer mich bezahlt, dessen Meinung/Interessen vertrete ich auch.



Das hat vor allem bei der Ziege funktioniert. Nebenbei ein dümmlicher Kommentar.


----------



## bartschipro (29. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> TESTSIEGER - ÜBEERAGEND -LEICHTESTES BIKE -LEICHTESTER RAHMEN - MOUNTAINBIKE 5/14
> 
> Fazit:..das Slide ist der überragende Alleskönner im Test…und keine Ziege ist ihm gewachsen!!!Anhang anzeigen 282312


Ja und das fahrwerk vom 8.0 hätte es auch im downhill dem YT gezeigt!


----------



## Kesan (30. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> TESTSIEGER - ÜBEERAGEND -LEICHTESTES BIKE -LEICHTESTER RAHMEN - MOUNTAINBIKE 5/14
> 
> Fazit:..das Slide ist der überragende Alleskönner im Test…und keine Ziege ist ihm gewachsen!!!Anhang anzeigen 282312



Ziege ??



bartschipro schrieb:


> Ja und das fahrwerk vom 8.0 hätte es auch im downhill dem YT gezeigt!



War jetzt das 8.0 oder 9.0 im Test , bzw. ist das Fox Fahrwerk nicht so gut vom 9.0 wie das Rock Shox vom 8.0 ?


----------



## bartschipro (30. März 2014)

Kesan schrieb:


> Ziege ??
> 
> 
> 
> War jetzt das 8.0 oder 9.0 im Test , bzw. ist das Fox Fahrwerk nicht so gut vom 9.0 wie das Rock Shox vom 8.0 ?


Das 9.0 war im Test und Testsieger. Aber ich finde die Pike noch ein ganzes Stück besser als die Fox, bin beides diese Woche gefahren. Ist aber wahrscheinlich Geschmacksache. Ich hätte es nur spannend gefunden, wie das 8.0 mit dem RS-Fahrwerk dagegen abschliesst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (30. März 2014)

Was war denn eigentlich noch so alles im Test vertreten außer dem Radon und der Ziege?


----------



## Marc1973 (30. März 2014)

[QU icOTE="ChrisStahl, post: 11860261, member: 285122"]Das hat vor allem bei der Ziege funktioniert. Nebenbei ein dümmlicher Kommentar.[/QUOTE]


da muss ich dir recht geben....hab den test gestern gelesen....absolut verdienter Sieg!


----------



## ChrisStahl (30. März 2014)

Tipp: Kauft euch mal die neue Mountainbike…..


----------



## Teppie (30. März 2014)

Ich habe schon gekauft und kann nicht mehr warten bis ich das beste enduro/AM Bike der Welt endlich habe  ! Das Wetter hier in Holland/Aachen macht das warten noch schlimmer!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (30. März 2014)

Was ist denn da sensationell dran an dem Gewicht von 13kg? Cube hat es da schon letztes Jahr mit derem Stereo 160 gezeigt, dass es noch besser geht!
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-cube-stereo-super-hpc-slt.701025.2.htm
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...l-mountains-mit-27-5-laufraedern.990920.2.htm
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...sl-27-5.990820.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (30. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Was ist denn da sensationell dran an dem Gewicht von 13kg? Cube hat es da schon letztes Jahr mit derem Stereo 160 gezeigt, dass es noch besser geht!
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-cube-stereo-super-hpc-slt.701025.2.htm
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...l-mountains-mit-27-5-laufraedern.990920.2.htm
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...sl-27-5.990820.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm



Ich finde das Gewicht vom Slide auch nicht "sensationell", aber zumindest der erste Link führt zu einem Apfel/Birnen-Vergleich. Das verlinkte Rad hat ne UVP von 7700 Euro und geht auch im Handel nicht unter 6k weg. Bei einem solchen Preisaufschlag gegenüber dem Slide Carbon kann man schon die eine oder andere steifere (d.h. teurere, in Summe aber gewichtsreduzierte) Karbonfaser erwarten. Von der leichteren Ausstattung (LRS...) mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (30. März 2014)

Mal blöd gefragt: das getestete 9.0 in M wiegt 13 kg. Laut Homepage in S 12,6. Hieße 400 gr pro Rahmengröße. Ergo 8.0 SE in L 12,3 + 0,4 + 0,4 = 13,1 kg? Das wär schon bitter. Hätte nicht gedacht das das soviel ausmacht. Würde eigentlich gerne mit Pedalen unter 13 kg bleiben.. Oder wurde das getestete Bike modifiziert?


----------



## help (30. März 2014)

Wow, jetzt wird schon ein doppelt so teures Bike mit der 9.0er Version veglichen^^
p.s.: Gib dem Slide auch Carbonlaufräder, die leichteren Nobby Nics und keine Variostütze, schon ist es unter 11kg...


----------



## cemetery (30. März 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> …Hieße 400 gr pro Rahmengröße...



Kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. 1,2 kg zwischen kleinstem und größtem Rahmen? Dann wäre der XL Rahmen Kugelsicher


----------



## OliverKaa (30. März 2014)

Wird halt immer irgendwelche "Nörgler" geben.
Wichtig für Radon ist doch "bietet zudem einen
federleichten Hight-End-Rahmen".
Der Rahmen ist Radon!!
Also ich hätte dieses Bike sehr gerne. 
Deshalb:
Glückwunsch an Radon - Props!!


----------



## hw_doc (30. März 2014)

Besteht eigentlich die Option, rahmenseitig auf 3-fach umzurüsten?

Ich würde mir das SE bestellen und schauen, "wie weit" ich komme.
Aber auch heute hab ich wieder gemerkt, dass ich mein 42er KeBla sehr zu schätzen weiß und es auch gern ein paar Zähne mehr haben dürfte...


----------



## ChrisStahl (30. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Was ist denn da sensationell dran an dem Gewicht von 13kg? Cube hat es da schon letztes Jahr mit derem Stereo 160 gezeigt, dass es noch besser geht!
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-cube-stereo-super-hpc-slt.701025.2.htm
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...l-mountains-mit-27-5-laufraedern.990920.2.htm
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...sl-27-5.990820.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


Schau dir mal die Gewichte richtig an - lies dich mal  ein und bis dahin mal Pause.


----------



## zwergy (30. März 2014)

Ich habe Interesse am Slide 160 Carbon 8.0. Allerdings stört mich die blaue Farbe etwas. In grün oder schwarz/grau würde ich es sofort nehmen. Besteht die Möglichkeit die Farbe zu "entfernen" oder den Rahmen zu beschädigen?


----------



## zwergy (31. März 2014)

*Zitat gelöschter Beitrag und Antwort auf Zitat gelöscht -swe68*
Was ist so abwegig, die Decals des Rahmens entfernen zu wollen?


----------



## riGooo (31. März 2014)

Du suchst einen grau schwarzen Rahmen, weil dir der blaue zu blöd ist. Dann nimm doch den grau schwarzen Rahmen des 9.0...


----------



## zwergy (31. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Du suchst einen grau schwarzen Rahmen, weil dir der blaue zu blöd ist. Dann nimm doch den grau schwarzen Rahmen des 9.0...


und dann muss ich 600 EUR Aufpreis zahlen für Komponenten, die ich nicht will. So richtig führt das nicht zum Ziel. :/

Ich komme zurück auf meine Frage ... kann man die Decals ohne Schaden entfernen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (31. März 2014)

weil der rahmen lackiert ist (carbon kann man nicht pulverbeschichten oder anodisieren) kannst du die decals nicht einfach entfernen weil diese aus schutz vor beschädigung unter dem klarlack sind. sonst würden sich im laufe der zeit die kunden beschweren das sich die aufkleber ablösen.was das hier für ein geschrei geben würde...ohje.


----------



## zwergy (31. März 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> weil der rahmen lackiert ist (carbon kann man nicht pulverbeschichten oder anodisieren) kannst du die decals nicht einfach entfernen weil diese aus schutz vor beschädigung unter dem klarlack sind. sonst würden sich im laufe der zeit die kunden beschweren das sich die aufkleber ablösen.was das hier für ein geschrei geben würde...ohje.


An so eine Versiegelung hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Echt blöd.
Der eine Kunde will die Aufkleber, der andere eben nicht  verrückte Welt


----------



## dermute (31. März 2014)

Wenn ich an Carbonrahmen und Enduro denke kommt in mir zwangsweise die Angst hoch, dass der Rahmen bei einem starken Sturz direkt kaputt ist und man es ggf nicht mal merkt.
Ist diese Angst berechtigt?


----------



## riGooo (31. März 2014)

Was ist nur heute los hier??? Oder gehts nur mir so? Ich glaub ich muss mal ne einwöchige Lesepause machen!

Das wurde in den letzten 50 Seiten 60 mal besprochen!


----------



## ron101 (31. März 2014)

Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier ;-)

Gibt es eigentlich Garantie einschränkungen? Wenn man die Decals entfernt?
Z.B. die auf den Felgen oder auf den Dämpfer?
Falls man die überhaupt entfernen kann.

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (31. März 2014)

zwergy schrieb:


> und dann muss ich 600 EUR Aufpreis zahlen für Komponenten, die ich nicht will. So richtig führt das nicht zum Ziel. :/


 
Ist nach aktuellem Stand eh ausverkauft...



dermute schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Carbonrahmen und Enduro denke kommt in mir zwangsweise die Angst hoch, dass der Rahmen bei einem starken Sturz direkt kaputt ist und man es ggf nicht mal merkt.
> Ist diese Angst berechtigt?


 
Jein. Der einzige Unterschied zum Alu ist aber der Punkt das man es gleich bemerkt und das der angeschossene Alu Rahmen vermutlich noch etwas länger mitmacht bis er endgültig den Dienst quittiert. Aber wie riGooo schon geschrieben hat. Über kein Thema wurde auf den letzten Seiten mehr diskutiert.


----------



## Vincy (31. März 2014)

So lange dadurch nichts beschädigt wird, erlischt die Garantie bzw Gewährleistung nicht.
Geklebte Aufkleber kann man mit einem Haarföhn anwärmen und entfernen.
Bei Carbon nicht mit Lösungsmittel, dadurch kann das Carbonmaterial beschädigt werden!
Ansonsten bei den Fachbetrieben erkundigen, wie die Decals sich ohne Schäden entfernen lassen.
http://www.bsb.eu/index.php/produkte.html


----------



## cemetery (31. März 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier ;-)
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich Garantie einschränkungen? Wenn man die Decals entfernt?
> Z.B. die auf den Felgen oder auf den Dämpfer?
> ...


 
Am Rahmen könntest du auch einfach mit Plastidip drüber lackieren.


----------



## Vincy (31. März 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Carbonrahmen und Enduro denke kommt in mir zwangsweise die Angst hoch, dass der Rahmen bei einem starken Sturz direkt kaputt ist und man es ggf nicht mal merkt.
> Ist diese Angst berechtigt?


 
Das Problem kannst du bei Alurahmen auch haben, erstrecht bei dünnwandigen Rohren. Die Schweißnähte sich auch Schwachstellen, die man erst dann bei Schäden erkennt (zB Risse).
Bei Carbon kann man auch unsichtbare Beschädigungen haben. Kann man nur mit hohen Aufwand dann überprüfen.
Jedes Material hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Muß jeder selbst entscheiden, was er bevorzugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (31. März 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Gewichte von manchen akutellen Alu Bikes anschaue kann das Rahmenmaterial in der Tat nicht mehr wirklich dickwandig sein.


----------



## Vincy (31. März 2014)

Es ist meistens konifiziert und/oder hydroforming.


----------



## blauhassinger (31. März 2014)

Oh nein, bitte nicht wieder das Thema Al vs. Carbon.
Nix für ungut, das ist für uns User einfach zu komplex!
Letzlich muss das jeder für sich entscheiden.

Nochmal zurück zum Slide 8.0:
kann mal jemand was zum Orginal Laufradsatz (M1700) berichten?
Nachdem die meisten den ja schon vor der ersten Ausfahrt ausgemustert haben, bzw weiterverkaufen wollen, fehlt mir jetzt ein Fahrbericht bzw. Vergleichstest (zb mit dem Spline vom 9.0)
Machen die "schmalen" Felgen den wirklich so viel aus? 

Gruss

Blauhassinger

@zwergy: Schau dir den Rahmen erst mal in echt an, das Blau sieht wirklich gut aus. Ich wollt auch erst den schwarz-weissen haben, hab mich jetzt aber auch für das 8.0 entschieden ( naja, das 9.0 ist sowieso ausverkauft;-)


----------



## cemetery (31. März 2014)

Kommt auch viel auf den Fahrer und das Gewicht an. Unfahrbar ist das nicht aber halt nicht optimal. Probier es einfach mal aus.


----------



## Vincy (31. März 2014)

Man kann auch mit schmalen Felgen sicher und auch recht flott fahren!
Ebenso ob Fox oder Rock Shox Federelemte.
*Einfach mal selber ausprobieren und auch selber entscheiden!*


----------



## ChrisStahl (31. März 2014)

Der neue Film vom Slide 160 und Swoop 175.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 00jenson (31. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe heute mein 8.0 bekommen, ruckzuck aufgebaut, erste Einstellungen vorgenommen und gerade die erste kleine Ausfahrt hinter mir (Wattkopf bei Karlsruhe). Erstes Fazit: Genial! Mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen an Gabel und Dämpfer gehts erstaunlich gut bergauf. Bin vorher ein Hardtail gefahren und subjektiv ging es mit dem Slide Carbon nicht schlechter, was bei den ersten Kilometern sicherlich auch an den Glückshormonen im Blut gelegen haben könnte  Bergab war es natürlich kein Vergleich zum Hardtail und erwartungsgemäß ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl. Wirklich super! Da geht Einiges, wenn wir uns erstmal richtig aneinander gewöhnt haben! Bin gespannt, was noch mit etwas Feintuning rauszuholen ist.
Vor einigen Einträgen wurde die Frage gestellt, ob an der Kettenstrebe im Bereich des Umwerfers ein Metallschutz zwecks evtl. abspringender Kette vorhanden ist. Er ist vorhanden.


----------



## -Poldi- (31. März 2014)

00jenson schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe heute mein 8.0 bekommen, ruckzuck aufgebaut, erste Einstellungen vorgenommen und gerade die erste kleine Ausfahrt hinter mir (Wattkopf bei Karlsruhe). Erstes Fazit: Genial! Mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen an Gabel und Dämpfer gehts erstaunlich gut bergauf. Bin vorher ein Hardtail gefahren und subjektiv ging es mit dem Slide Carbon nicht schlechter, was bei den ersten Kilometern sicherlich auch an den Glückshormonen im Blut gelegen haben könnte  Bergab war es natürlich kein Vergleich zum Hardtail und erwartungsgemäß ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl. Wirklich super! Da geht Einiges, wenn wir uns erstmal richtig aneinander gewöhnt haben! Bin gespannt, was noch mit etwas Feintuning rauszuholen ist.
> Vor einigen Einträgen wurde die Frage gestellt, ob an der Kettenstrebe im Bereich des Umwerfers ein Metallschutz zwecks evtl. abspringender Kette vorhanden ist. Er ist vorhanden.


Was für ne Größe darfst dein eigen nennen? Hört sich vielversprechend an.


----------



## 00jenson (31. März 2014)

Ich fahre ein 20" bei 187cm.


----------



## cemetery (31. März 2014)

Schrittlänge wäre interessanter. Bodo fährt ja z. B. auch 20" mit 1,91m. Hat aber gut 5cm weniger Schrittlänge als ich bei meinen 1,90m.


----------



## 00jenson (31. März 2014)

Schrittlänge hatte ich spontan nicht parat. Messung ergab 89cm.


----------



## dermute (31. März 2014)

Mal meine Gedanken zur Größenproblematik: Mit 194cm und 92cm SL hatte ich mir das Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 in L bestellt (XL gibts da nicht). Ich stehe auch genau zwischen den Größen.
Aus Interesse bin ich in den letzten Wochen durch etliche Fahrradläden gefahren und habe viel Probefahrten absolviert, alle davon mit L Rahmen (nirgends gibts hier XL im Laden). Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass der Großteil der Räder einfach immer einen Tick zu kurz und total ungemütlich war. Hier kann man nur mit einem längeren Vorbau gegenwirken, nach meinen Berechnungen/Schätzungen bräuchte konkret (je nach Rad) ~100mm. Ohne persönliche Erfahrungen gesammelt zu haben, sei wohl doch ein kürzerer Vorbau stets besser.
Daher hab ich mir nun die XL bestellt, da kann ich dann (falls das Bike mir zu lang ist) den Vorbau kürzen und gewinne sogar Agilität.

Nun hat das Bike hier eine Sattelrohrlänge von 510mm. Zum vollständigen Versenken der Reverb passt es bei 92cm sicher nur ohne weiteren Puffer, klappt hoffentlich aber (bzw. das vollständige Ausfahren der Stütze ohne das ich Pedalkontakt verlier^^). Bei einem probegefahrenen Cube Fritzz 160 ging es auch mit etwas Puffer (515mm Sattelrohr aber nur 125mm Travel der Stütze statt 150mm wie hier).

Mal sehen welches Bike zuerst ankommt und ob es dann direkt passt


----------



## hw_doc (31. März 2014)

Da wir jetzt sogar einen Besitzer als Mitleser haben:
Ist es technisch möglich, das Slide 160 auf eine 3-fach-Kurbel umzurüsten oder wäre da etwas im Weg?

Ansonsten würd ich mich sehr über eine Antwort von Chris oder Bodo dazu freuen!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Der neue Film vom Slide 160 und Swoop 175.



Sehr nett!

Ich warte die ganze Zeit darauf, dass der erste fragt, ob der Carbonrahmen diese "Tortur" denn ohne Blessuren überstanden hat.


----------



## cemetery (31. März 2014)

@dermute - Das Problem genau zwischen den zwei Größen zu liegen hab ich auch. Ich hab Schrittlänge knapp über 93cm und jetzt auch XL bestellt. Ich denke mal mehr als 1-2cm Puffer werden da wohl auch nicht bleiben. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, im dümmsten Fall kannst du die Reverb nicht voll ausfahren und dann halt von mir aus nur 14cm absenken. Ob du den fehlenden Zentimeter dann wirklich merkst? Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## -Poldi- (31. März 2014)

Bei dem Video ist ja nur noch das swoop am Ende des Tages beim Rücktransport dabei! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (31. März 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da wir jetzt sogar einen Besitzer als Mitleser haben:
> Ist es technisch möglich, das Slide 160 auf eine 3-fach-Kurbel umzurüsten oder wäre da etwas im Weg?


 
Ist da kein Problem. Je nachdem welches Modell, muß du dann einige Teile austauschen.


----------



## slmslvn (31. März 2014)




----------



## cemetery (31. März 2014)

00jenson schrieb:


> Schrittlänge hatte ich spontan nicht parat. Messung ergab 89cm.



Wie weit hast du die Sattelstütze für deine Schrittlänge jetzt ausgezogen beim 20" Rahmen?

@slmslvn - Geh mal so ca. 12 Beiträge zurück


----------



## slmslvn (31. März 2014)

uups.. erstmal alle neuen Beiträge lesen, dann posten..


----------



## 00jenson (1. April 2014)

Sattelstürze ist ca. 1,3 cm rausgezogen. Feinabstimmung läuft noch.


----------



## RobG301 (1. April 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Mal meine Gedanken zur Größenproblematik: Mit 194cm und 92cm SL hatte ich mir das Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 in L bestellt (XL gibts da nicht). Ich stehe auch genau zwischen den Größen.
> Aus Interesse bin ich in den letzten Wochen durch etliche Fahrradläden gefahren und habe viel Probefahrten absolviert, alle davon mit L Rahmen (nirgends gibts hier XL im Laden). Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass der Großteil der Räder einfach immer einen Tick zu kurz und total ungemütlich war. Hier kann man nur mit einem längeren Vorbau gegenwirken, nach meinen Berechnungen/Schätzungen bräuchte konkret (je nach Rad) ~100mm. Ohne persönliche Erfahrungen gesammelt zu haben, sei wohl doch ein kürzerer Vorbau stets besser.
> Daher hab ich mir nun die XL bestellt, da kann ich dann (falls das Bike mir zu lang ist) den Vorbau kürzen und gewinne sogar Agilität.
> 
> ...



Bei unserer Größe ist das halt nicht einfach. Spectral oder Strive in L sind fast schon zu kompakt für lange Touren, aber natürlich viel handlicher als ein Carver ICB oder Ghost Cagua in XL oder gar XXL, was einfach riesige Trümmer sind.

Da ist das 22'' Radon ne gute Mischung aus beidem durch den Enduro-lastigen Rahmenschnitt und das von dir schon erwähnte 510 mm Sattelrohr.


----------



## dermute (1. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @dermuteAber mal ganz ehrlich, im dümmsten Fall kannst du die Reverb nicht voll ausfahren und dann halt von mir aus nur 14cm absenken. Ob du den fehlenden Zentimeter dann wirklich merkst? Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen.


Naja bei der Betrachtung geht es eher um den Komfort. Wenn beim maximalen Ausfahren der Abstand zu groß ist, muss man ja jedes mal beim Fahren seinen Abstand wieder 'einstellen'. Das ist nicht gerade praktisch.

Na mal sehen was das Testsitzen dann bringt


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. April 2014)

Eine Dreifach Kurbel wurde von uns nicht Getestet geht also auf eigenes Risiko.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Vincy (1. April 2014)

Was würde denn da dagegen sprechen, im Gegensatz zu der 2-fach Kurbel?
Wüßte nicht, warum es da nicht möglich sein sollte. Es sei denn, es wäre ein bestimmtes Kurbelmodell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (1. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Was würde denn da dagegen sprechen, im Gegensatz zu der 2-fach Kurbel?
> Wüßte nicht, warum es da nicht möglich sein sollte. Es sei denn, es wäre ein bestimmtes Kurbelmodell.



Bei einer 3-fach Kurbel entstehen schon gewaltige Kräfte, wenn man auf dem größten Blatt ordentlich reinlatscht. Für so etwas ist der Carbonrahmen des Slide 160 nicht ausgelegt. Es besteht also die Gefahr, dass dir der Rahmen unter dem Hintern zusammenbröselt.

Wenn du einen Carbonrahmen mit 3-fach Kurbel kombinieren möchtest würde ich dir etwas Robusteres empfehlen:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-neue-Downhill-Wunderwaffe-vor-_id_26710_.htm


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. April 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Bei einer 3-fach Kurbel entstehen schon gewaltige Kräfte, wenn man auf dem größten Blatt ordentlich reinlatscht. Für so etwas ist der Carbonrahmen des Slide 160 nicht ausgelegt. Es besteht also die Gefahr, dass dir der Rahmen unter dem Hintern zusammenbröselt.
> 
> Wenn du einen Carbonrahmen mit 3-fach Kurbel kombinieren möchtest würde ich dir etwas Robusteres empfehlen:
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-neue-Downhill-Wunderwaffe-vor-_id_26710_.htm



 Geiler Aprilscherz!


----------



## radmodi (1. April 2014)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-neue-Downhill-Wunderwaffe-vor-_id_26710_.htm

...und klettert besser als jede Ziege!


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. April 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Bei einer 3-fach Kurbel entstehen schon gewaltige Kräfte, wenn man auf dem größten Blatt ordentlich reinlatscht. Für so etwas ist der Carbonrahmen des Slide 160 nicht ausgelegt. Es besteht also die Gefahr, dass dir der Rahmen unter dem Hintern zusammenbröselt.
> 
> Wenn du einen Carbonrahmen mit 3-fach Kurbel kombinieren möchtest würde ich dir etwas Robusteres empfehlen:
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-neue-Downhill-Wunderwaffe-vor-_id_26710_.htm


Falscher Ansatz hier geht es nicht um Festigkeit sondern um hauptsächlich zum Bespiel um die länge der Kettenstrebe wenn von
uns Kurbeln freigegeben sind dann nur wenn alle Hersteller Vorschriften eingehalten werden. Bei unseren Slide 130/29" zu bespiel hatte ich mit der zweifach Kurbel 22/36 eine länge des Hinterbaus von 438mm nach den das Bike an mehrere 3 fach
Kurbel angepasst wurde waren es 451mm also ganz Ehrlich das ist der Wunsch einer kleinen Gruppe die sollen halt machen
wir verbieten das nicht.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## bartschipro (1. April 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-neue-Downhill-Wunderwaffe-vor-_id_26710_.htm
> 
> ...und klettert besser als jede Ziege!


würde ich sofort kaufen ;-) kommt wahrscheilich am 01.04.2015 raus!


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Falscher Ansatz hier geht es nicht um Festigkeit sondern um hauptsächlich zum Bespiel um die länge der Kettenstrebe wenn von
> uns Kurbeln freigegeben sind dann nur wenn alle Hersteller Vorschriften eingehalten werden. Bei unseren Slide 130/29" zu bespiel hatte ich mit der zweifach Kurbel 22/36 eine länge des Hinterbaus von 438mm nach den das Bike an mehrere 3 fach
> Kurbel angepasst wurde waren es 451mm also ganz Ehrlich das ist der Wunsch einer kleinen Gruppe die sollen halt machen
> wir verbieten das nicht.  Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo, auch vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Könntest Du ganz kurz erläutern, was die Länge der Kettenstreben mit der Ritzelzahl zu tun hat?
Ich habe gerade ein wenig gegoogelt - der Zusammenhang will mir aber noch immer nicht einleuchten.

(Klar, wenn die Streben zu breit bauen würden, kann es Probleme mit dem großen Kettenblatt geben, aber das meintest Du ja wohl nicht...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (2. April 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, auch vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
> Könntest Du ganz kurz erläutern, was die Länge der Kettenstreben mit der Ritzelzahl zu tun hat?
> Ich habe gerade ein wenig gegoogelt - der Zusammenhang will mir aber noch immer nicht einleuchten.
> 
> (Klar, wenn die Streben zu breit bauen würden, kann es Probleme mit dem großen Kettenblatt geben, aber das meintest Du ja wohl nicht...)


 Hallo das größte Hindernis sind die Einbauvorschriften für die Umwerfer zum Beispiel Reifenfreiheit war eigentlich früher noch
schlimmer da hat aber bei den Herstellern der Rahmen das keiner im Blick gehabt Heute haben die Großen das in ihren Programmen kommen sofort mit Einschränkung der Garantie. Gruß Bodo


----------



## ron101 (2. April 2014)

Hallöchen

Benötigt man für die Endmontage der Slide's eigentlich noch spezial Material?
Carbon Montage Fettpaste oder so was? 
Oder reicht die normale Werzeugausrüstung.

Cheers
ron


----------



## help (2. April 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da wir jetzt sogar einen Besitzer als Mitleser haben:
> Ist es technisch möglich, das Slide 160 auf eine 3-fach-Kurbel umzurüsten oder wäre da etwas im Weg?
> 
> Ansonsten würd ich mich sehr über eine Antwort von Chris oder Bodo dazu freuen!


Ich kenne keinen Grund warum 3fach bei einem Enduro sinnvoll wäre?
Dir fehlt genau ein Gang oben raus, aber es ist ja auch keine CC-Feile^^

Zum Vergleich der beiden zweifach Varianten des Slides vs. 3fach:





Bei der 22/36 gehts bergauf notfalls sogar noch leichter =D
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.:edit:. Zwecks Vollständigkeit, hier auch die 1x11 des SE:


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

Wer fährt schon ein 10.0er???


----------



## knoerrli (2. April 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> ...Benötigt man für die Endmontage der Slide's eigentlich noch spezial Material?
> Carbon Montage Fettpaste oder so was?...



Carbonverbindungen sollten meines Wissens nicht geschmiert werden. Also würde ich lieber die Finger von einer Carbon Fettpaste lassen.
Die sind eh noch nicht Langzeitgetestet...
Da ja bisher alle Radon Besitzer ihr bike zusammengeschraubt bekommen haben, ist davon auszugehen das eine "normale" Werkzeugausstattung vollkommen reichen wird.


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2014)

Also das Gewicht vom Rahmen ist auch irgendwie in jedem Test anders angegegen...


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Also das Gewicht vom Rahmen ist auch irgendwie in jedem Test anders angegegen...



Der Rahmen wiegt in 16" ca. 1875gr. Die Tester testen aber die Steckachse, Steuersatz, Kettenführung etc. mit und einige in 20" andere in 18". Deshalb gab es auch im letzten Monat die Verwirrung als der Rahmen eines Mitbewerbers aus Alu  ohne Steckachse und Kettenführung nicht viel schwerer war.


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2014)

Appropos Kettenführung, am 8.0 SE ist ja ab Werk gar keine verbaut. Was für eine Aufnahme hat der Rahmen? ISCG 5?


----------



## ron101 (2. April 2014)

@cemetery 
Wegen der Kettenführung wurde doch das Gewicht um 500g erhöht.
Also sollte bereits eine dran sein.
Habe mir auch schon überlegt, die gegen eine Bionicon 25g auszutauschen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Appropos Kettenführung, am 8.0 SE ist ja ab Werk gar keine verbaut. Was für eine Aufnahme hat der Rahmen? ISCG 5?



ISCG 03
MRP 1X LowDirect - das 8.0 SE 
E13 TRS+ Dual auf den anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (2. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Appropos Kettenführung, am 8.0 SE ist ja ab Werk gar keine verbaut. Was für eine Aufnahme hat der Rahmen? ISCG 5?


 
Jo es gibt eine ISCG Aufnahme. Ich hab an meinem 9.0 nach dem Umbau auf X01 die hier verbaut:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Kettenfuehrung/XCX-Kettenfuehrung-ISCG05.html


----------



## fone (2. April 2014)

das neueste werbefilmchen ist ja wirklich furchtbar geschnitten. da fährt man extra in die sonne, mit filmteam und dann überlässt man das material dem schüler, der eigentlich nur während seiner freien zeit fahrräder montieren wollte?


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2014)

Danke, danke, danke... 

Ich spiele sowieso gerade mit dem Gedanken auf 2x10 umzurüsten. Die 1x11 ist mir hier im Schwarzwald bei längeren Touren unter Umständen dann doch zu heftig. Man könnte zwar am KB noch auf 32 oder 30 Zähne runter aber dann wird es ingesamt wieder zu kurz.


----------



## ron101 (2. April 2014)

@cemetery
Habe mal was hier im Forum gelesen, dass die mit 30er Kettenblatt ausgeliefert werden.

Auf der Radon Seite mit 30t
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-Carbon-160-650B-8-0-SE_id_26246_.htm

Auf der Bikediscount Seite mit 34t
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-160-8.0-se-128913

Cheers
ron


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> *Der Rahmen wiegt in 16" ca. 1875gr.* Die Tester testen aber die Steckachse, Steuersatz, Kettenführung etc. mit und einige in 20" andere in 18". Deshalb gab es auch im letzten Monat die Verwirrung als der Rahmen eines Mitbewerbers aus Alu  ohne Steckachse und Kettenführung nicht viel schwerer war.


 

Dann ist das Gewicht aber ohne Dämpfer und Sonstiges.
Die Verwirrungen gibt es schon seit Jahren bei den Propagandablätter und auch seitens der Hersteller.
Hinterher kommen dann fadenscheinige Ausreden. Egal, Hauptsache die Werbebotschaft hat funktioniert.
Ist doch alles nur eine Strategie des ganzen unglaubwürdigen Marketings.


----------



## fub (2. April 2014)

Und noch eine Frage zum 8.0 SE. Ist außer der Kettenführung auch ein Bashguard verbaut? 
Wird Zeit, dass es endlich KW 19 wird ;-)


----------



## Marc1973 (2. April 2014)

fone schrieb:


> das neueste werbefilmchen ist ja wirklich furchtbar geschnitten. da fährt man extra in die sonne, mit filmteam und dann überlässt man das material dem schüler, der eigentlich nur während seiner freien zeit fahrräder montieren wollte?


 
das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht....ganz grauselig....


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dann ist das Gewicht aber ohne Dämpfer und Sonstiges.
> Die Verwirrungen gibt es schon seit Jahren bei den Propagandablätter und auch seitens der Hersteller.
> Hinterher kommen dann fadenscheinige Ausreden. Egal, Hauptsache die Werbebotschaft hat funktioniert.
> Ist doch alles nur eine Strategie des ganzen unglaubwürdigen Marketings.



Bitte unterlass deine ganzen Angriffe, Beleidigungen und Behauptungen. Fachzeitschriften sind keine Propagandablätter und wir machen keine unglaubwürdiges Marketing. Ein Rahmengewicht ist immer ohne Dämpfer, sonst würde das stehen Rahmen mit Dämpfer. Eine Steckachse oder eine Kettenführung haben auch nichts mit dem Rahmengewicht zu tun. Wenn der einzige Sinn deiner Posts hier ist Unmut zu zeigen und schlechte Luft zu verbreiten, dann wechsele bitte das Forum und poste da, wo du als Cuberider deine Erfahrungen kund tun kannst. Ich hoffe das war eindeutig genug.


----------



## oxysept (2. April 2014)

Eine Bitte an diejenigen (oder an Radon), die bereits ihr Slide geliefert bekommen haben:

Welche Abmessungen (LxBxH) hatte der Transportkarton, in dem das Rad ausgeliefert wurde?
Da ich das Rad wahrscheinlich von der Postfiliale mit einem Auto abholen muss, möchte ich im Vorfeld gerne wissen ob der Karton in den Kofferraum passt. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. April 2014)

@cemetery:
Wie


ron101 schrieb:


> @cemetery
> Habe mal was hier im Forum gelesen, dass die mit 30er Kettenblatt ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Auf der Radon Seite mit 30t
> ...


Das Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE wird mit 34 Zähnen ausgeliefert. Die Angaben auf der Seite wurden korrigiert, vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## Caspar720 (2. April 2014)

Der Karton ist groooß. Die genauen Maße kann ich Dir gerade leider nicht sagen, da müsste ich heute abend mal nachmessen.
Aber ich schätze in Meter: 2x0,40x1,70. Wurde bei mir auch nicht normal über DHL sondern über DHL Freight geliefert.
Ich war damals zum Glück zu Hause als es ankam. Soweit ich weiss bringen die das nicht in die Filiale sondern versuchen es am nächsten Tag nochmal.


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dann ist das Gewicht aber ohne Dämpfer und Sonstiges.
> Die Verwirrungen gibt es schon seit Jahren bei den Propagandablätter und auch seitens der Hersteller.
> Hinterher kommen dann fadenscheinige Ausreden. Egal, Hauptsache die Werbebotschaft hat funktioniert.
> Ist doch alles nur eine Strategie des ganzen unglaubwürdigen Marketings.


 
Soweit ich bisher gelesen habe stand bei der Gewichtsangabe seitens Radon immer dabei "ohne Dämpfer". Ein höheres Gewicht anzugeben ohne Vermerk das da noch Anbauteile dran sind ist zumindest für Radon ja dann auch nicht unbedingt eine positive Werbebotschaft. Also auch fürs Marketing eher schädlich statt fördernd. Das Tests und Erfahrungsberichte oftmals nicht objektiv sind liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Etwas subjektiv und somit vollkommen neutral zu bewerten, ohne die persönlichen Eindrücke, Vorlieben und Erfahrungen, ist oft auch schwerer als man denkt.


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2014)

@Caspar720

Normal rufen die 1-2 Tage vorher auch an und nennen den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin. Da kann man dann auch den Termin etwas feiner abstimmen. Zumindest war es bei mir immer so.


----------



## ron101 (2. April 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Kleine Info am Rande: das Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE ist serienmäßig mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgerüstet, was dem Einsatzbereich auch eher entspricht, in den Bergen werden ansonsten lange Anstiege doch schnell zäh.
> Aber auch das ist ein schöner Vorteil der Spec: die Übersetzung kann sehr schnell abgeändert werden, der Austausch des Kettenblattes geht fix und kostet nicht die Welt.
> RADON Team



Dachte es wird wie hier erwähnt mit dem 30er ausgeliefert.
Dies wäre nämlich für so ein Bike viel passender als ein 34er.

Cheers
ron


----------



## oxysept (2. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @Caspar720
> 
> Normal rufen die 1-2 Tage vorher auch an und nennen den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin. Da kann man dann auch den Termin etwas feiner abstimmen. Zumindest war es bei mir immer so.



So lief das bei mir beim letzten Rad auch ab.
Da ich aber per Nachname bestellt habe (geht laut DHL bis max. 3500 €), dass Slide 8.0 SE aber mehr als 2500 € kostet (max. Bargeldbetrag, der vom Briefträger angenommen werden darf) werde ich das Rad wahrscheinlich bei der nächsten Postfiliale abholen müssen und es nicht bis zur Haustür geliefert bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (2. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Appropos Kettenführung, am 8.0 SE ist ja ab Werk gar keine verbaut. Was für eine Aufnahme hat der Rahmen? ISCG 5?


 Ist in Serie mit der E13 XCX mit ISCG 05 ausgestattet . Zum Gewicht die MTB wiegt mit Dämpfer Monarch RT3 365gr. Float
298 gr.und Steckachse 2470gr.Vergleich Ziege 3200 gr. Cube 3710 gr.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## fub (2. April 2014)

@BODOPROBST weißt du auch ob ein Bash mit verbaut wurde und wenn ja welcher? Wobei, wenn man aufs 30er Blatt wechselt der ja wohl eh mit getauscht werden müsste.


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ISCG 03
> MRP 1X LowDirect - das 8.0 SE
> E13 TRS+ Dual auf den anderen.





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ist in Serie mit der E13 XCX mit ISCG 05 ausgestattet



Wer von euch beiden hat jetzt recht?


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ist in Serie mit der E13 XCX mit ISCG 05 ausgestattet . Zum Gewicht die MTB wiegt mit Dämpfer Monarch RT3 365gr. Float
> 298 gr.und Steckachse 2470gr.Vergleich Ziege 3200 gr. Cube 3710 gr.  Gruß Bodo


 
In dem Vergleichstest war es aber ein Cube Fritzz HPA 160 650b und nicht das viel leichtere Cube Stereo SHPC 160 650b (ca 2500g, Test MB 1/2014). 
Bis auf den deutlich höheren Preis (4200€) beim Stereo 160 SL, sind beide Modelle (Slide 160 Carbon) gleichwertig.
So kann man Testurteile auch beeinflussen (Kritik an den Medien).


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wer von euch beiden hat jetzt recht?


im Zweifel der Bodo…..


----------



## fub (2. April 2014)

@Vincy ich verstehe deine Intention hier in diesem Themenbereich irgendwie nicht so ganz.
Willst du alle Radon interessierten zu Cube bekehren, oder dein Wissen zur Schau stellen? 
Natürlich sind sowohl das Fritz als auch das Stereo absolut klasse Bikes. 
Aber was tut das hier bitte zur Sache? 
Übrigens geben sich Stereo un Slide beim Rahmengewicht laut Mountainbike-Magazin ganze 20 Gramm.
Nur ist das Stereo wohl eher ein Marathon/Allmountain und das Slide ein Allmountain/Enduro. Da laut Cube ja das Fritzz das AM/Enduro ist.
Der für mich Ausschlag gebende Unterschied, ist aber die Geometrie in den XL Größen, da ist MIR das Cube einfach zu kurz und hoch.


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> In dem Vergleichstest war es aber ein Cube Fritzz HPA 160 650b und nicht das viel leichtere Cube Stereo SHPC 160 650b (ca 2500g, Test MB 1/2014).
> Bis auf den deutlich höheren Preis (4200€) beim Stereo 160 SL, sind beide Modelle (Slide 160 Carbon) gleichwertig.
> So kann man Testurteile auch beeinflussen (Kritik an den Medien).


Als größter Cube Händler Weltweit sind uns die Modelle durchaus bekannt und ebenso geschätzt. Wenn du ein Stereo Rahmen mit einem 160er Slide vergleichst, dann vergleichst du ein AM mit einem Enduro. Vielleicht sind dir die Unterschiede nicht bewusst, aber ein Enduro hat einen anderen Einsatzbereich.


----------



## ron101 (2. April 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Kleine Info am Rande: das Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE ist serienmäßig mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgerüstet, was dem Einsatzbereich auch eher entspricht, in den Bergen werden ansonsten lange Anstiege doch schnell zäh.
> Aber auch das ist ein schöner Vorteil der Spec: die Übersetzung kann sehr schnell abgeändert werden, der Austausch des Kettenblattes geht fix und kostet nicht die Welt.
> RADON Team



Würde nun gerne mal wissen ob nun das 30er verbaut ist oder nicht?
Denn wenn das 34er verbaut ist, kann ich mir im Voraus ein 30er bestellen und das 34er ins Alteisen schmeissen.

Die Sache wegen Bashguard wäre dazu auch interessant zu wissen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Kesan (2. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Als größter Cube Händler Weltweit sind uns die Modelle durchaus bekannt und ebenso geschätzt. Wenn du ein Stereo Rahmen mit einem 160er Slide vergleichst, dann vergleichst du ein AM mit einem Enduro. Vielleicht sind dir die Unterschiede nicht bewusst, aber ein Enduro hat einen anderen Einsatzbereich.



Bin ja auch auf der Suche nach einen neuen Enduro und das Slide ist in meiner engeren Wahl, kenne das Cube Stereo jetzt nicht wirklich aber wo ist der Unterschied wo das Slide zum Enduro wird und das Stereo zum AM. Konnte auf den 1.Blick das noch nicht ganz sehen. Achja und Andre Wagenknecht hat doch die Enduro Serie gewonnen aus den Cube Team, und diese hat er die meiste Zeit mit ein Stereo bestritten


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2014)

Also wenn im Zweifelsfall Bodo recht hat und somit eine E13 XCX montiert wäre hat sich die Frage nach einem Bash ja schon erübrigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (2. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Bitte unterlass deine ganzen Angriffe, Beleidigungen und Behauptungen. Fachzeitschriften sind keine Propagandablätter und wir machen keine unglaubwürdiges Marketing. Ein Rahmengewicht ist immer ohne Dämpfer, sonst würde das stehen Rahmen mit Dämpfer. Eine Steckachse oder eine Kettenführung haben auch nichts mit dem Rahmengewicht zu tun. Wenn der einzige Sinn deiner Posts hier ist Unmut zu zeigen und schlechte Luft zu verbreiten, dann wechsele bitte das Forum und poste da, wo du als Cuberider deine Erfahrungen kund tun kannst. Ich hoffe das war eindeutig genug.


 

Wer austeilt, der muß auch was einstecken können! Wie man in den Wald schreit, so schallt es auch raus.
Ich hoffe das war auch eindeutig genug. 

Bei der Zeitschrift MB wird das Rahmengewicht bei den Tests mit Dämpfer, Dämpferbefestigung und ggfls Steckachse (wenn vorhanden) angegeben! Bei der Zeitschrift bike dagegen getrennt (Rahmen und Dämpfer) angegeben. (so sind meine Informationen seitens der genannten Zeitschriften).
Das ist nicht allen User hier bekannt, deswegen gibt es auch oft Verwirrungen. Ebenso wenn auch falsche oder wirre Angaben veröffentlicht werden (egal wessen Ursache).
*Das die sogenannten Fachzeitschriften ("Bike-Bravos") nicht unparteiisch und auch nicht neutral sind, ist auch allseits bekannt. Ist aber in anderen Branchen auch nichts besser (siehe aktuell ADAC, ist aber auch kein Einzelfall). *

Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein Radon Slide 150 gehabt (war nicht zufrieden damit), fahre aktuell ein Cube Stereo 160 650b. Interessiere mich aber auch für deren "Mitstreiter", ebenso auch deren Hersteller (Technikaffinität).
Ich finde das Cube Stereo 160 650b sehr gut, dennoch bin ich nicht von dem Hersteller (Service) begeistert!
Aber nicht umsonst heisst es: Servicewüste Deutschland (Branchen unabhängig).
Das Radon Slide 160 650b gefällt mir auch, kaufen tue ich es dennoch nicht, weil ich bereits das Stereo 160 seit Frühsommer 2013 habe.
Zum Radon Service kann ich nichts sagen (keine Erfahrungen damit), außer das was man hier so liest (da soll jeder selbst sein Urteil bilden).
Ebenso sind mir die Methoden des Marketing (allgemein) und der Medien bekannt (Branchen unabhängig). 

*Man muß sich heutzutage schon über Alles sehr gut informieren (möglichst vor dem Kauf!) und nicht blindlings Kaufen und glauben! (Branchen unabhängig)*


PS: dies ist ein öffentliches herstellerunabhängiges Forum, kein Forum seitens des Herstellers!
Wenn du mit Kritik nicht umgehen kannst, dann trete bitte besser nicht öffentlich auf. (meine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Als größter Cube Händler Weltweit sind uns die Modelle durchaus bekannt und ebenso geschätzt. Wenn du ein Stereo Rahmen mit einem 160er Slide vergleichst, dann vergleichst du ein AM mit einem Enduro. Vielleicht sind dir die Unterschiede nicht bewusst, aber ein Enduro hat einen anderen Einsatzbereich.


 
Dummes Geschwätz. Verwechselst du da das alte Stereo?

Das Cube Action Team hat viele *Enduro-Wettbewerbe* mit dem *Cube Stereo SHPC 160* gewonnen! Deren Teamfahrer Nicolas Lau ist sogar Gesamtsieger der *E*nduro*W*orld*S*eries 2012, ebenso Andre Wagenknecht (Spezialized Enduro series 2013)
http://enduro-mtb.com/andre-wagenkn...amtsieger-der-specialized-sram-enduro-series/
http://www.cube.eu/pilots/cube-action-team/team/
https://www.facebook.com/CubeActionTeam

*CUBE ACTION TEAM*
Bereits im Jahr 2011 erkannte CUBE das Potenzial des Enduro als aufstrebende Bike Sportart und gründete das CUBE Action Team. Mit diesem internationalen* MTB- Enduro Team*, das sich inzwischen aus sechs Fahrern zusammensetzt, setzen wir auf eine neue Generation im Radrennen.
Die Erfolge des CUBE Action Teams sprechen für sich: So hat das Team in den letzten Jahren zum Beispiel Siege bei der Megavalanche La Reunion, der Trans Provence in 2012 und insgesamt sechs Podiumsplätze bei den *Specialized SRAM Enduro Series 2013* erreicht. Weitere Siege der Fahrer folgten beim Dakine Trailfox in Flims, der Mad East Enduro Challenge im Erzgebirge und der Trek Bike Attack in der Lenzerheide 2013.


----------



## bartschipro (2. April 2014)

Hi zusammen, 
Ich habe ein Slide 8.0 gehabt und auf 1x11 umgerüstet, siehe Bild. Gehabt, da es mir nach der dritten Ausfahrt in Finale Ligure letzte Woche geklaut worden ist. HEUL!
Daher habe ich eine KOPLETTE NEUE X9 Zweifach Schaltung vom 8.0 hier liegen. Das passt alles ohne Stress, ist ja das selbe Bike. Also wenn jemand die will oder tauschen willst gegen eine 1x11 (natürlich mit kleinem finanziellen Ausgleich) meldet euch bei mir. Die Zweifach brauche ich in keinem Fall mehr. JA ich weiss, das ist kein Marktplatz aber trotzdem sehr passend...

p.s. habe das Rad gleich nochmal bestellt, es war einfach gut!


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Wer austeilt, der muß auch was einstecken können! Wie man in den Wald schreit, so schallt es auch raus.
> Ich hoffe das war auch eindeutig genug.
> 
> Bei der Zeitschrift MB wird das Rahmengewicht bei den Tests mit Dämpfer, Dämpferbefestigung und ggfls Steckachse (wenn vorhanden) angegeben! Bei der Zeitschrift bike dagegen getrennt (Rahmen und Dämpfer) angegeben. (so sind meine Informationen seitens der genannten Zeitschriften).
> ...



*Das die sogenannten Fachzeitschriften ("Bike-Bravos") nicht unparteiisch und auch nicht neutral sind, ist auch allseits bekannt. Ist aber in anderen Branchen auch nichts besser (siehe aktuell ADAC, ist aber auch kein Einzelfall). *
*
Tut mir leid was du hier schreibst ist eine anmaßende Unverschämtheit. Hier wäre bei mir jetzt der Zeitpunkt gekommen, dass du hier hochgradig rausfliegst. Das ist keine freie Meinungsäußerung mehr, das sind ungeheuere Anschuldigungen, die du hier in deiner Anonymität verbreitest. Ich glaube es reicht jetzt. Das Bike in deinem Hirn auf deinem Avatar scheint Besitz ergriffen zu haben.*


----------



## Caspar720 (2. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dummes Geschwätz. Verwechselst du da das alte Stereo?
> 
> Das Cube Action Team hat viele *Enduro-Wettbewerbe* mit dem *Cube Stereo SHPC 160* gewonnen! Deren Teamfahrer Nicolas Lau ist sogar Gesamtsieger der *E*nduro*W*orld*S*eries 2012, ebenso Andre Wagenknecht (Spezialized Enduro series 2013)
> http://enduro-mtb.com/andre-wagenkn...amtsieger-der-specialized-sram-enduro-series/
> ...



Ist ja okay, wir haben erkannt dass du Cube Fanboy bist. Warum gehst du dann nicht einfach ins Cube Forum und spammst die voll...


----------



## bartschipro (2. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Bitte unterlass deine ganzen Angriffe, Beleidigungen und Behauptungen. Fachzeitschriften sind keine Propagandablätter und wir machen keine unglaubwürdiges Marketing. Ein Rahmengewicht ist immer ohne Dämpfer, sonst würde das stehen Rahmen mit Dämpfer. Eine Steckachse oder eine Kettenführung haben auch nichts mit dem Rahmengewicht zu tun. Wenn der einzige Sinn deiner Posts hier ist Unmut zu zeigen und schlechte Luft zu verbreiten, dann wechsele bitte das Forum und poste da, wo du als Cuberider deine Erfahrungen kund tun kannst. Ich hoffe das war eindeutig genug.


Hallo Chris,
ich finde es echt super, das man hier von Bodo und dir Infos aus erster Hand erhält!
Aber wenn jemand eine andere Meinung hat, und sei sie sogar falsch, fühle dich doch bitte nicht immer sofort so persönlich angegriffen und antworte nicht sofort mit scharfen Worten. Es ist doch nicht persönlich, sondern einfach meistens ein anderer Blickwinkel. Das Radon verdammt gute Bikes macht weiss jeder der nur ein Funken Ahnung hat und ob die Wahrheit in den Magazinen steht kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden, oder? Das der Service bei Versendern eher teilweise die Schwachstelle ist, weiss auch jeder. Also lasst uns doch bitte konstruktiv über dieses geile Bike im Vergleich zur Konkurenz diskutieren und nicht gegenseitig dumm anmachen!
Das war mein Wort zum Donnerstag, gute Nacht allerseits.


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2014)

fub schrieb:


> @Vincy ich verstehe deine Intention hier in diesem Themenbereich irgendwie nicht so ganz.
> Willst du alle Radon interessierten zu Cube bekehren, oder dein Wissen zur Schau stellen?
> Natürlich sind sowohl das Fritz als auch das Stereo absolut klasse Bikes.
> Aber was tut das hier bitte zur Sache?
> ...


 
Falls du nicht informiert bist: Cube hat das Stereo in verschiedenen Varianten
Stereo HPA und SHPC 140 (altes Modell)
Stereo SHPC 160 650b
Stereo 29 SHPC und HPC 140 oder 120mm
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/

Ich will euch Radon-Jünger nicht bekehren!
Gönne euch das Slide 160 650b. Es ist ein schönes und gutes MTB (egal ob Enduro, AM oder Touren).
Ich habe mich auch lange für das Slide 160 interessiert, aber nicht nur im eigenen Interesse. Eher ganz neutral (wie in anderen Themen auch). Ich bin nicht parteiisch und preise oder vergöttere das Cube Stereo 160 nicht!
Mir gefällt es aber nicht, dass ihr über einige Mitkonkurrenten (zB Canyon Spectral) herzieht. Ebenso werden hier falsche Angaben und Behauptungen gemacht. *Ich habe auch hier das Recht, mich hier zu äußern!
*


----------



## ron101 (2. April 2014)

Ist denn das Cube Forum so langweilig?


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Falls du nicht informiert bist: Cube hat das Stereo in verschiedenen Varianten
> Stereo HPA und SHPC 140 (altes Modell)
> Stereo SHPC 160 650b
> Stereo 29 SHPC und HPC 140 oder 120mm
> ...


Klar hast du das Recht dich zu äußern. Du schreibst leider nur . Du bezichtigst Redakteure geschmiert zu sein, Firmen falsche Daten zu benutzen. Schreib doch mal deine Namen und deine Adresse unter die ganzen Behauptungen, wenn du die Eier hast und dann diskutieren wir weiter. So steig ich hier aus. Auf der Schiene nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (2. April 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Ist ja okay, wir haben erkannt dass du Cube Fanboy bist. Warum gehst du dann nicht einfach ins Cube Forum und spammst die voll...


 
Ihr seid doch Radon Fanboys. Seid nicht fähig es neutral und unparteiisch zu betrachten oder zu beurteilen!
Ich habe das Cube Stereo 160 nirgends zuvor angepriesen oder gar vergöttert, wie Einige hier ihr Radon Bike. Eher hier falschen Angaben und Behauptungen widersprochen. Dazu habe ich hier das Recht!

Fahrt lieber mit eurem Bike, sofern es möglich ist. *Jedem so, wie es ihm recht ist.* Ich gönne es euch von Herzen.
Hauptsache ihr habt damit euren Spaß. Gönnt aber auch Anderen deren Freude und Spaß mit ihrem Bike!


----------



## fub (2. April 2014)

@Vincy 
So das sind die beiden Gewichte auf die ich mich im Vergleich beziehe:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...sl-27-5.990820.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...60-10-0.897774.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
Natürlich hast du absolut das Recht dich hier auszutauschen und einzubringen, nur fällt halt der oft negative Tonfall schon etwas auf.
Wäre das hier eine Kaufberatung würde ich deinen Einsatz ja gut nachvollziehen können, aber hier tummeln sich halt eher Leute die das Slide schon bestellt haben und warten oder Fragen dazu haben und es in der engeren Auswahl haben.
Daher auch meine Frage was du mit den Vergleichen zum Stereo bezweckst. Vertreiben will und kann ich dich damit aber natürlich nicht.
Hoffe das ist nicht falsch bei dir angekommen.


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2014)

Das dieser Eindruck entsteht sind die "Bike Bravos" ja auch zum Teil selbst schuld. Ob nun gewollt oder nicht kommt einfach immer wieder mal der Verdacht auf das die Testergebnisse nicht immer so objektiv sind wie sie sein sollten. Dahinter muss ja dann nicht gleich immer der böse Hersteller stecken der Testergebnisse "erkauft". Oft reicht hier einzig und allein schon der subjektive Eindruck des Testers. Oder es fehlt schlicht die Transparenz wie und auf welcher Basis die Ergebnisse ermittelt wurden.

Ich habe das in anderen Bereichen schon erlebt dass Produkte die nach Betrachtung der objektiven Vergleichskriterien klar besser waren, bei der subjektiven Bewertung durch Testpersonen dann schlechter abgeschnitten haben. Die Gründe hierfür waren sehr vielschichtig. Vom Geruch über die Farbe bis hin zu schlechten Erfahrungen zu der Marke aus der Kindheit.

Man darf hier deshalb auch nicht immer jedem gleich immer eine schwarz/weiß Denkweise unterstellen und das so interpretieren. Da regt man sich nur unnötig auf.


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2014)

fub schrieb:


> @Vincy
> So das sind die beiden Gewichte auf die ich mich im Vergleich beziehe:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...sl-27-5.990820.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...60-10-0.897774.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm
> ...


 
Ich mache hier keine Kaufberatung!
In wiefern unterscheiden sich Cube Stereo SHPC 160 und Radon Slide 160 650b, dass ihr euch anmaßt, nur das Slide 160 650b sei ein Enduro? Beide Modelle haben doch zu 95% Gemeinsamkeiten, was widerspricht da dem Stereo 160? Der Einsatzzweck ist da eher entscheidend. Im gleichen VT wird das Fritzz 160 650b auch eher die Tendenz zum Freerider erwähnt. 
Ich habe nur widerlegt, dass eure Behauptungen und Beurteilung nicht der Wahrheit entspricht! Die Bike-Bravos sind da auch nicht der Maßstab! Enduro als Kategorie ist ein sehr schwammiger Begriff. Auch ein Canyon Spectral 650b fährt Enduro-Wettbewerbe. Das auch zu recht! Der Einsatzzweck ist da eher entscheidend. Bin gespannt, welche Argumente ihr habt, wenn die Canyon Teamfahrer euren Radon Slide Teamfahrer davonfahren sollten.  Das Stereo 160 hat die Endurotauglich mehrfach nachweislich bewiesen, durch viele Enduro-Siege! Aber ihr seid voll blind, mit euer Fanboygehabe. Seid ja fast so schlimm, wie einige Liteville-Jünger.


----------



## hw_doc (2. April 2014)

@BODOPROBST 


BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo das größte Hindernis sind die Einbauvorschriften für die Umwerfer zum Beispiel Reifenfreiheit war eigentlich früher noch
> schlimmer da hat aber bei den Herstellern der Rahmen das keiner im Blick gehabt Heute haben die Großen das in ihren Programmen kommen sofort mit Einschränkung der Garantie. Gruß Bodo



Hmm...
Ich habe gesehen, dass SRAM/Truvativ auch 2-fach-Kurbeln mit 42-28 im Programm haben. Würde das Setup von Euch einen "Stempel" bekommen?

@help


help schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Grund warum 3fach bei einem Enduro sinnvoll wäre?
> Dir fehlt genau ein Gang oben raus, aber es ist ja auch keine CC-Feile^^
> 
> Zum Vergleich der beiden zweifach Varianten des Slides vs. 3fach:
> ...



Vielen Dank für die ziemlich vollständige Liste, help!
(Inzwischen wissen wir ja, dass das SE sogar mit einem 34er ausgeliefert wird, was sich ja schon ganz schön auf den Berggang auswirkt...)

Ja, das ist so eine Sache:
Ich fahre derzeit ein All-Mountain und muss auch nach dem letzten Wochenende festhalten, dass ich die 42 Zähne auf der Kurbel sehr zu schätzen weiß - auch im Gelände, obwohl ich kein Konditionstier bin:
Auf flacheren Trails bin ich darauf öfter unterwegs, als auf dem 32er in der Mitte...

Auch wenn ich mit der Frage hier nicht mehr ganz richtig bin:
Mehr als 14 Zähne (36-22, 42-28) sind als Sprung beim Umwerfer grundsätzlich nicht drin, oder?


----------



## Teppie (3. April 2014)

Hör mal auf, Vincy. bitte! Du hast dein punkt gemacht und jetzt schluss damit. 

@Chris, wann kommen die neue 9.0'er? Ich habe meins schon am 5.3. Bestellt (und bezahlt da ich Holländer bin) in 20 zoll und möchte gerne wissen wenn ich das bike erwarten kann. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (3. April 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Auch wenn ich mit der Frage hier nicht mehr ganz richtig bin:
> Mehr als 14 Zähne (36-22, 42-28) sind als Sprung beim Umwerfer grundsätzlich nicht drin, oder?


 
Warte noch einige Wochen, zum Modelljahr 2015 kommt Shimano mit 11-fach MTB. Aber nicht nur 1x11, sondern wahlweise 1/2/3 x11. Hinten aber "nur" 11-40Z. Wird recht interessant. 
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12958726&p=18740631


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ich mache hier keine Kaufberatung!
> In wiefern unterscheiden sich Cube Stereo SHPC 160 und Radon Slide 160 650b, dass ihr euch anmaßt, nur das Slide 160 650b sei ein Enduro? Beide Modelle haben doch zu 95% Gemeinsamkeiten, was widerspricht da dem Stereo 160? Der Einsatzzweck ist da eher entscheidend. Im gleichen VT wird das Fritzz 160 650b auch eher die Tendenz zum Freerider erwähnt.
> Ich habe nur widerlegt, dass eure Behauptungen und Beurteilung nicht der Wahrheit entspricht! Die Bike-Bravos sind da auch nicht der Maßstab! Enduro als Kategorie ist ein sehr schwammiger Begriff. Auch ein Canyon Spectral 650b fährt Enduro-Wettbewerbe. Das auch zu recht! Der Einsatzzweck ist da eher entscheidend. Bin gespannt, welche Argumente ihr habt, wenn die Canyon Teamfahrer euren Radon Slide Teamfahrer davonfahren sollten.  Das Stereo 160 hat die Endurotauglich mehrfach nachweislich bewiesen, durch viele Enduro-Siege! Aber ihr seid voll blind, mit euer Fanboygehabe. Seid ja fast so schlimm, wie einige Liteville-Jünger.


 Also da kommt was bei dir falsch an, habe die zwei Rahmen mit Gewichten nur aufgeführt zum Vergleich der Bandbreite der
Räder wobei der Fritzz deutlich schwerer ist als das Swoop 175 und das Capra halt schon fast auf Alu Gewicht ist . Das Spectral
ist für mich kein Enduro auch wenn Canyon seine kostbaren Superstars damit Enduro Rennen fahren läßt , das ist ganz schnell
Vorbei wenn die ein neues 160er am Start haben. Das Stereo 160 ist im Enduro Sport eines der Erfolgreichsten Bikes habe ich
nie in Frage gestellt .


----------



## Vincy (3. April 2014)

Bodo, du warst da auch nicht gemeint, sondern dein Chef. 
Das Fritzz 160 650b ist mehr abfahrtsorientiert. Auch wegen dessen relativ hohen Gewicht bevorzugt das Cube Action Team weiterhin das Stereo 160. Weil das Stereo Serienmodell nicht für einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter konzipiert ist, hat man zum Ende der letzten Saison das Fritzz 160 650b bei einigen Rennen genommen. Das 2014er Stereo Racebike wurde aber leicht abgeändert, um Dämpfer mit Agb verwenden zu können. Bei der Serienversion ist es aber leider weiterhin nicht möglich. Vielleicht aber ab Modelljahr 2015.
Canyon benutzt das Sprectral 650b auch eher als Werbeplattform für ihr aktuelles Modell. Die haben ja auch noch das Strive.
Ist aber alles legitim, da der Begriff "Enduro" ganz schwammig ist. Ich beurteile es eher nach dem Einsatzzweck. Das Stereo 160 und Slide 160 sind vielseitig. Für Enduro, AM und auch für Touren, jenachdem wie es zusammengesetzt und verwendet wird.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. April 2014)

...


----------



## ron101 (3. April 2014)

Vieleicht sollten wir ins Cube Forum wechseln um das Radon Slide zu diskutieren.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (3. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Stereo Rahmen mit einem 160er Slide vergleichst, dann vergleichst du ein AM mit einem Enduro. Vielleicht sind dir die Unterschiede nicht bewusst, aber ein Enduro hat einen anderen Einsatzbereich.



@ChrisStahl Könntest du das bitte genauer ausführen? Die Bikes sind doch von der Geometrie verblüffend ähnlich. Z.B. Radon 160 gegen Stereo 160 jeweils in 18": Reach 421mm gegen 423mm, Stack 608mm gegen 607mm, Sitzwinkel 74,.2° gegen 74,6°, Lenkwinkel 66,8° gegen 66,5°, Tretlagerabsenkung bei beiden 14mm. Beides sind Viergelenker, wobei am Stereo die Wippe seltsam lang ist. Einzig die Kettenstreben sind am Stereo 6mm länger, und insgesamt ergeben sich 11mm mehr Radstand. Macht das den Unterschied zwischen Enduro und AM, oder gibt's da noch mehr zu beachten?

Danke!


Alpenstreicher


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollten wir ins Cube Forum wechseln um das Radon Slide zu diskutieren.


 Ja ist Angekommen reden wir über unsere Bikes gibt es ja glücklicher weiße genug Positives aber auch immer noch Sachen die
wir unbedingt besser machen Müssen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## cemetery (3. April 2014)

Wenn es nichts mehr zu verbessern gibt hast du es geschafft  Nur bist du dann leider arbeitslos...


----------



## ron101 (3. April 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Kleine Info am Rande: das Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE ist serienmäßig mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgerüstet, was dem Einsatzbereich auch eher entspricht, in den Bergen werden ansonsten lange Anstiege doch schnell zäh.
> Aber auch das ist ein schöner Vorteil der Spec: die Übersetzung kann sehr schnell abgeändert werden, der Austausch des Kettenblattes geht fix und kostet nicht die Welt.
> RADON Team



Sorry stresse mal nochmals wegen des 8SE KEttenblattes.
Ist nun original das 30er oder 34er verbaut?

Cheers
ron


----------



## greg12 (3. April 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl Könntest du das bitte genauer ausführen? Die Bikes sind doch von der Geometrie verblüffend ähnlich. Z.B. Radon 160 gegen Stereo 160 jeweils in 18": Reach 421mm gegen 423mm, Stack 608mm gegen 607mm, Sitzwinkel 74,.2° gegen 74,6°, Lenkwinkel 66,8° gegen 66,5°, Tretlagerabsenkung bei beiden 14mm. Beides sind Viergelenker, wobei am Stereo die Wippe seltsam lang ist. Einzig die Kettenstreben sind am Stereo 6mm länger, und insgesamt ergeben sich 11mm mehr Radstand. Macht das den Unterschied zwischen Enduro und AM, oder gibt's da noch mehr zu beachten?
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



wo bitte endet per definition AM und wo beginnt Enduro?? 
welche voraussetzung muss ein bike haben um ein Enduro zu sein? welche um als AM eingeordnet zu werden?
mmn sind stereo und slide in beiden kategorien anzusiedeln. konzeptionell sehr sehr ähnlich, geo fast gleich... wo soll da bitte ein unterschied sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl Könntest du das bitte genauer ausführen? Die Bikes sind doch von der Geometrie verblüffend ähnlich. Z.B. Radon 160 gegen Stereo 160 jeweils in 18": Reach 421mm gegen 423mm, Stack 608mm gegen 607mm, Sitzwinkel 74,.2° gegen 74,6°, Lenkwinkel 66,8° gegen 66,5°, Tretlagerabsenkung bei beiden 14mm. Beides sind Viergelenker, wobei am Stereo die Wippe seltsam lang ist. Einzig die Kettenstreben sind am Stereo 6mm länger, und insgesamt ergeben sich 11mm mehr Radstand. Macht das den Unterschied zwischen Enduro und AM, oder gibt's da noch mehr zu beachten?
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...


 Um zu sehen das es zwei eigenständige Bikes handelt sollte man beide Fahren. Was ist ein ein Enduro ein Bike in der Lücke
zwischen AM und FR und Dank Bikes wie Swoop 175 haben diese Bikes den Klassischen FR fast ganz Verdrängt als eine finde
ich tolle Endwicklung .


----------



## greg12 (3. April 2014)

welchen sinn (außer dem wirtschaftlichen) macht's für den kunden wenn er aus den federwegen: 120-130-140-150-160-175-190-210mm auswählen kann?? so eine dichte produktpalette führt doch automatisch zu überschneidungen im einsatzbereich und lässt die zuordnung in eine spez. bikekategorie kaum mehr zu. dass all in one bike gibts ohnehin nicht, dass jede kleinste nische mit einem eigenen modell bedient werden muss, ist aber auch nicht unbedingt erforderlich!


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wenn es nichts mehr zu verbessern gibt hast du es geschafft  Nur bist du dann leider arbeitslos...


Na dann kann ich ja endlich in Rente gehen , aber darauf kann ich wohl nicht warten sonst kann ich bis 80 zig wieder machen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> welchen sinn (außer dem wirtschaftlichen) macht's für den kunden wenn er aus den federwegen: 120-130-140-150-160-175-190-210mm auswählen kann?? so eine dichte produktpalette führt doch automatisch zu überschneidungen im einsatzbereich und lässt die zuordnung in eine spez. bikekategorie kaum mehr zu. dass all in one bike gibts ohnehin nicht, dass jede kleinste nische mit einem eigenen modell bedient werden muss, ist aber auch nicht unbedingt erforderlich!


 Bei uns wird das so Aussehen: 100mm29" Race und Marathon 120mm 27,5" bis 3000.-€ Alu Marathon und AM 130mm 29"
das 29" AM 150mm 27,5" das klassische AM Bike aus Alu das aber auch in den Enduro Bereich rein kann für den Bereich bis
3000.-€ darüber das Slide 160 Carbon das die Bereiche Enduro und AM super Bedient . Sorry machen wir Später weiter habe
einige wichtige Termine. Gruß Bodo


----------



## cemetery (3. April 2014)

Mal eine doofe Frage, wenn man das SE auf 2-fach Kurbel umrüsten will, ist der SE Rahmen "2-fach ready"? Also für die Durchführung von 2 Schaltzügen ausgelegt? Und was braucht man ggf. noch für Teile mit dazu? Ich denke da z.B. auch an so speziellem Kleinkram wie die Buchse die in dem Blech sitzt durch das der Schaltzug unter dem Tretlager wieder aus dem Rahmen kommt.


----------



## kschnecker (3. April 2014)

@BODOPROBST 

Bezüglich Dämpfer ( du hast erwähnt einen OEM Dämpfer verbaut zu haben )würde mich interessieren welches tune ein Monarch plus HV haben sollte um richtig zu funktionieren ?
Oder warum ihr nicht gleich einen Monarch + verbaut habt !!!!!  würdest du davon abraten ?

MFG


----------



## -Poldi- (3. April 2014)

Wurde doch schon alles 28mal geklärt!


----------



## knoerrli (3. April 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Sorry stresse mal nochmals wegen des 8SE KEttenblattes.
> Ist nun original das 30er oder 34er verbaut?



Es wurde doch bereits erwähnt das es ein 34er Kettenblatt ist! Und auf der Radon-Seite steht es nun auch.


----------



## kschnecker (3. April 2014)

-Poldi- schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon alles 28mal geklärt!


Würde mir mehr helfen wenn du gleich informierst wo das geklärt wurde !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. April 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Kleine Info am Rande: das Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE ist serienmäßig mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgerüstet, was dem Einsatzbereich auch eher entspricht, in den Bergen werden ansonsten lange Anstiege doch schnell zäh.
> Aber auch das ist ein schöner Vorteil der Spec: die Übersetzung kann sehr schnell abgeändert werden, der Austausch des Kettenblattes geht fix und kostet nicht die Welt.
> RADON Team




Dann hat sich dieser Beitrag wohl wieder erledigt, sehr schade!


----------



## ron101 (3. April 2014)

Yeah finde ich auch schade.
Von 34 auf 30 wird man auch die Kette noch kürzen müssen.
Hoffentlich passt wenigstens die E13 Kettenführung auch für 30er Kettenblätter, sonst ist die auch für den A..

Cheers
ron


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. April 2014)

Also, nach aller Verwirrung: Es sind 30 Zähne. Inzwischen ist sowohl die Radon-Seite als auch bike-discount aktualisiert.


----------



## ron101 (3. April 2014)

Merci für die Info. Hatte schon fast ein 30er in meinem Shoppingbasket ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

kschnecker schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> Bezüglich Dämpfer ( du hast erwähnt einen OEM Dämpfer verbaut zu haben )würde mich interessieren welches tune ein Monarch plus HV haben sollte um richtig zu funktionieren ?
> Oder warum ihr nicht gleich einen Monarch + verbaut habt !!!!!  würdest du davon abraten ?
> ...


 Unser Monarch RT3 hat HV und Re. 3L und Co. M geht sehr gut da der Dämpfer durch seine Baulänge ( 216mm) doch sehr
viel Öl hat und Monarch+ den Platz für eine Flasche sehr Einschränken. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Merci für die Info. Hatte schon fast ein 30er in meinem Shoppingbasket ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> ron


 Bin hier im Odenwald mit den 34Z. sehr Glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (3. April 2014)

@BODOPROBST
Ich habe gesehen, dass SRAM/Truvativ auch 2-fach-Kurbeln mit 42-28 im Programm haben. Würde dieses 2-fach-Setup von Euch einen "Stempel" bekommen, wo 3-fach nur auf eigenes Risiko zu testen wäre?


----------



## ron101 (3. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bin hier im Odenwald mit den 34Z. sehr Glücklich.



Kenne den Odenwald leider nicht, tönt jedoch spannend.
Bin aus dem südlichsten Bundesland der Schweiz, und da ist es sehr, sagen wir mal hügelig 

Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Ich habe gesehen, dass SRAM/Truvativ auch 2-fach-Kurbeln mit 42-28 im Programm haben. Würde dieses 2-fach-Setup von Euch einen "Stempel" bekommen, wo 3-fach nur auf eigenes Risiko zu testen wäre?


 Nein max. 24-38 sind Getestet . Aber wer nur 36-56 fahren kann ?????


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Kenne den Odenwald leider nicht, tönt jedoch spannend.
> Bin aus dem südlichsten Bundesland der Schweiz, und da ist es sehr, sagen wir mal hügelig
> 
> Cheers
> ron


 Da würde ich auch sofort 30 Z. Montieren .


----------



## RobG301 (4. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Um zu sehen das es zwei eigenständige Bikes handelt sollte man beide Fahren. Was ist ein ein Enduro ein Bike in der Lücke
> zwischen AM und FR und Dank Bikes wie Swoop 175 haben diese Bikes den Klassischen FR fast ganz Verdrängt als eine finde
> ich tolle Endwicklung .



Den klassischen Freerider findet man auch fast gänzlich nur noch in Bike-Movies. Fand dein Statement dazu in der Freeride, glaube die war es, gut!

Ist eh schwer ein Rad in eine bestimmte Kategorie zu zwängen. Die Meisten von uns (da schließ ich mich mal ein) suchen eine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau", mit der man Touren fahren kann, die bergauf gut geht und zudem auch noch einen gelegentlichen Besuch im Bikepark gestattet und da ist, um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen, dass 160er Slide einfach klasse.

Wobei auch das Slide 150 E1/E2 und Swoop 175 dafür taugen nur vielleicht hier und da ein paar mehr Abstriche gemacht werden müssen. Letzteres fällt zB für mich raus, da es keinen 22'' Rahmen gibt.

Und um hier mal ein Lob auszusprechen nicht nur (hoffentlich positiv gemeinte) Kritik: "Tolle Konstrukteursarbeit!"


----------



## RobG301 (4. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch sofort 30 Z. Montieren .



Für's "Hausgelände" das Siebengebirge würde ich auch 30Z empfehlen!


----------



## bully_s_mart (4. April 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich verfolge das Forum nun seit einigen Wochen ohne mich jemals angemeldet zu haben. Nun bin ich seit knapp zwei Wochen glücklicher Besitzer eines 8.0 in Größe 20"/L und da ich auch voller Anspannug gewartet habe, möchte ich meine Erfahrungen bisher mit Euch teilen.
Zur Info: bestellt im Januar, sollte in KW12 geliefert werden und das wurde es auch.

Zu allererst: es geht hier immernoch ums biken und von außen betrachtet, gibt es unglaublich viele Beiträge, die entweder völlig unnötig oder einfach nur peinlich sind. Wir wollen doch nur das Bike unterm Ar... spüren, daher bleibt doch sachlich und freut Euch auf das Slide, denn nach 11 Tagen Intensiv-Nutzung bin ich schlicht und einfach begeistert.
Es ist mein erstes Radon, mein zweites Versender-Fully mit mehr als 150mm und insgesamt 4 MTB, da ich recht hohen Verschleiss habe ;-)

Für alle, die beim Versender kaufen ist immer die größte Sorge die Größe. Nun, jeder hat seine Vorlieben und Einsatzzweck, daher kann man nicht unbedingt immer eine pauschale Aussage treffen. Fakten soweit: 20" bei 188cm und 90cm Schrittlänge, Arme 74 cm lang (Schulter bis Fingerspitze). -> passt perfekt!
(Reverb ist genau 2cm rausgezogen)

Erster Einsatzzweck dieses Bikes ist eben die Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau und das Bike erfüllt es tatsächlich genauso wie in Tests versprochen. Tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit ( flach, 90% Waldweg, 10% Karlsruhe Stadt, 48km Hin-und-Zurück). Hierzu ist das Rad sehr leicht, kommt gut voran, die Sitzposition ist sehr angenehm. habe jedoch den Vorbau auf 50mm (Lieferung mit 65mm) gekürzt, da die Front doch sehr tief ist und der Reach für meine Vorlieben knapp zu lang ist.

Zweiter Einsatzzweck: grobes Enduro! Auch hier, ist das Bike herrlich im Handling. Die Kettenstrebe ist kurz genug für Verspieltheit und der breite Lenker mit einer ingesamt hervoragenden Steifigkeit des Bikes, geben in allen Situationen hohe Sicherheit. Hier wird das Bike im Bikepark BadWildbad genutzt (gestern das erste mal) und sonst auf der Hausstrecke, welche quasi jeden Abend angefahren wird (



). Im Vergleich zu meinem YT Tues ist das Handling einfach spielerisch. Hinterrad oder Vorderrad umsetzten sind auf Grund der Geometrie und Gewicht einfach. Bunny Hops selbst aus dem Stand Kniehoch. Es macht einfach Spaß!

Die Schaltung ist knackig, werde diese genauso lassen. Für alle Fragen hier im Forum zu 1x11 vs. 2x10. Auch hier gibt es keine pauschale Aussage. Hängt ganz vom Einsatzzweck ab. Die Abstufung der 2x10 jedenfalls empfinde ich als sehr gelungen. Ich glaube einen hohen Fitnessstand zu haben, da ich das ganze Jahr über täglich die 48km zur Arbeit fahre, vermisse hier jedenfalls das dritte KB nicht und 1x11 wäre zu wenig. Aber wie gesagt...

Die Trail9 ist auch top. Wheelie und Stoppie sind kinderleicht, habe jedoch auch richtig eingebremst. Also achtet hier drauf, um auch das volle Potential der Bremse zu nutzen. 

Die Pike: nun, hier gibt es nichts den bekannten Tests hinzuzufügen. Einfach top, schnell (zumindest mit Erfahrung) eingestellt und äußerst Sensibel bei Wurzelpassagen. Bei hohen Drops wie im Video kommt sie manchmal an die Grenzen ohne jedoch wirklich durchzurauschen. Die "fehlende" RCT3 vermisse ich gar nicht. Mit genau 80kg pumpt sie nicht mehr als andere Federgabeln auch.
Der Monarch ist soweit auch völlig in Ordnung und nicht unterdimensioniert. Der HV tut seine Dienste und ich habe nicht gemerkt (bisher), dass der Dämpfer zu heiß wurde. Federung an sich: für Einsatzzweck top.

Der M1700 LRS ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zu fahren. ich habe zwar einen Subrosa LRS mit Hope Naben und Highroller (passt gerade noch so in den Rahmen), aber nur, weil ich das Rad wirklich schinde. Für den normalen Enduro/AM EInsatz, ist der M1700 überhaupt nicht zu unterdimensioniert. Jeder, der dies behauptet, ist einfach zu sehr von Werbung gelenkt. Im nicht-professionellen Bereich werdet ihr keinen Unterschied merken, solange ihr nicht unbedingt mit 1.5 bar und weniger fahren wollt. Ich nehme den M1700 zur Arbeit und WE Tour, dabei Schlauchlos. Bei Auslieferung waren keine Ventile dabei; Felgenband war eingeklebt. Daher für TL: Ventile und Milch kaufen. (Habe die große Flasche NoTubes Milch -> prima und vorallem viel billiger als die von DT).

Zusammenfassend: es ist nicht mein erstes und einziges MTB. Mit etwas Erfahrung kann ich wirklich guten Gewissens hier posaunen, dass das Rad wirklich ein Klasse Wurf ist. Es gibt nichts zum Aussetzen. Ob Tour oder Enduro, man fühlt sich wohl. Direkt out-of-the-box einsetzbar für den angebenen Bereich.

@BODOPROBST: Herr Chefkonstrukteur, wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern. Danke für dieses Bike
@ChrisStahl: Ich finde es aussergewöhnlich, dass ein Geschäftsführer und ein Konstrukteur sich im Forum äußern. Dafür: Chapeau!
Emotionen sind wichtig, vorallem in diesem Sport. Man muss sich doch wirklich nicht alles gefallen lassen...

Cheers


----------



## Vincy (4. April 2014)

Hier die Bestätigung der Zusammensetzung des Rahmengewichts bei den Bike-Tests der Zeitschrift MountainBIKE:

*Hallo,*

*beim angegebenen Rahmengewicht wiegen wir:*

** Rahmen
* Federbein inkl. Hardware
* 12mm-Steckachse (sofern vorhanden)
* Remote zum Federbein, sofern vorhanden (z. B. Scott, Cannondale)
* Lagerschalen, sofern direkt im Rahmen verklebt und nicht austreibbar (z. B. Storck)*

*Also im Endeffekt alles, was in unseren Augen direkt zum Rahmen gehört.*

*Die Info, was hier hier genau wiegen stand eigentlich auch immer im Heft. 
Die ist wohl mal bei einer Layout-Änderung verloren gegangen ...*


*Mit bestem Gruß
André Schmidt
Redaktion MountainBIKE
Ressortleiter Test und Service*


----------



## dermute (4. April 2014)

Danke für den schönen Bericht bully_s_mart!

Mal eine Frage an Radon:


bully_s_mart schrieb:


> habe jedoch den Vorbau auf 50mm (Lieferung mit 65mm) gekürzt, da die Front doch sehr tief ist und der Reach für meine Vorlieben knapp zu lang ist.


Ist der Vorbau bei XL auf 65mm lang?


----------



## -Poldi- (4. April 2014)

I hab nen xl seit gestern zu haus, messe später nach. Bin 193 groß, leider ist nur 1 Spacer vorn drin. Die front ist somit extrem niedrig. Nachbessern nicht möglich. Hatte bei der bestellung gebeten, mind. 2-3 Spacer einzufügen, was jedoch nicht möglich sei lt. Service. Für große Leut mit langen Beinen leider nichts. Nun muss i entscheiden ob ich es zurück schicke. Die Qualität und Optik des Bikes ist Top! 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. April 2014)

Leider weigern sich ALLE Hersteller, den Gabelschaft ungekürzt zu lassen. Warum ? Keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich unterstellt man vielen Käufern, daß sie nicht in der Lage sind das Rohr selbst abzusägen.
Ich habe daraufhin bei Fox nach den Kosten für einen Tausch des Gabelschafts gefragt und habe ein Abwehrangebot bekommen (435 Euro). Die tauschen nicht den Schaft sondern die komplette Krone mit Schaft da dieser aus Sicherheitsgründen nur einmal eingepresst werden darf (verständlich). Also haben Leute mit langen Beinen immer ein Problem. Diese Gruppe an Käufern wird leider nicht berücksichtigt. Durch die Änderung des Skeletts in den letzten Jahrzenten werden die Menschen immer größer mit längeren Beinen. Manchen Industriezweigen scheint das leider entgangen zu sein.

Lösung1: Gabel ausbauen und als neu verkaufen und eine andere neue ungekürzte kaufen. Das wäre die einzig wahre Lösung ! 

Lösung2: Auch ein anderer Hersteller löst Dein Problem nicht. Die sind alle gleich. Also Vorort kaufen und fragen ob man für Dich tauscht. Ich hatte im Rhein Main Gebiet 2 Händler die mir eine Gabel beim Neurad gegen eine ungekürzte getauscht hätten (Specialized und Steppenwolf ).

Lösung3: Eine Adapterhülse einkleben. Habe ich gemacht und dadurch 20mm erhöht. Der Vorbau klemmt nun auf dem alten Gabelschaft und der Hülse gleichzeitig. Speziell gehärtetes Alu habe ich mir auf 1/100 drehen lassen und mit spezielem Metallkleber eingeklebt. Bin schon 2 mal auf den Lenker gefallen und grobe S3 downhills gefahren. Hält bombenfest. Natürlich kommen hier jetzt gleich wieder die "Sicherheitsspezialisten", ich warte schon drauf  Wenn man sich mit Materialkunde nicht auskennt, würde ich es auch niemanden empfehlen. Ich hatte "Schützenhilfe" von 3 Leuten die täglich beruflich damit zu tun haben (Material- und Qualitätsprüfer, Werkzeugmacher, Dreher etc.).

Lösung4: Vorbau mit rise bzw Lenker mit rise


----------



## dermute (4. April 2014)

Hmm das Feedback macht mir sorgen Poldi. :/ Welche SL hast du?


----------



## radmodi (4. April 2014)

Ebenfalls danke für den ausführlichen Bericht bully_s_mart!
Freue mich jetzt noch mehr auf mein 8.0 SE.


----------



## fub (4. April 2014)

Naja mit 627mm ist der Stack beim XL Rahmen ja wirklich nicht extrem klein. (Als Vergleich mal das Tyee mit 591mm in XL).
Was für ein Spacer ist denn verbaut? 5,10,15mm?
Falls die Front trotzdem zu niedrig ist, kann man ja den Lenker wechseln und gut ist.
Natürlich wäre es aber einfacher ein paar Spacer mehr zu montieren.

ps wäre super mal Bilder vom XL Rahmen zu sehen


----------



## ron101 (4. April 2014)

@bully_s_mart!
Besten Dank für Deinen Bericht. Das warten macht ja richtig Freude bis meine Kiste kommt.
Aber kann es sein, dass ich im Film kein Slide 160 erkennen konnte?

Cheers
ron


----------



## bully_s_mart (4. April 2014)

Hi,
ja sorry. Wollte keinen falschen Eindruck hervorrufen. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, ein aktuelles Video mit dem Slide zu machen. Mit dem Video wollte ich eher auf das Terrain, in dem ich mein Slide bewege, hinweisen. Dies ist eben der gezeigte Eisdielen-Trail am Wattkopf Karlsruhe/Ettlingen...


----------



## hw_doc (4. April 2014)

bully_s_mart schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich verfolge das Forum nun seit einigen Wochen ohne mich jemals angemeldet zu haben. Nun bin ich seit knapp zwei Wochen glücklicher Besitzer eines 8.0 in Größe 20"/L und da ich auch voller Anspannug gewartet habe, möchte ich meine Erfahrungen bisher mit Euch teilen.
> Zur Info: bestellt im Januar, sollte in KW12 geliefert werden und das wurde es auch.
> ...



@bully_s_mart 

Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht, fehlt ja eigentlich nur noch ein Video mit dem Slide!  B)

Könntest Du was zum Zustand der Lackierung nach Deinen ersten 11 Tagen schreiben?
Ich habe mir neulich in Bonn das 8.0 in M und L angesehen und was mir wirklich auffiel, war das, was auch schon in diesem Thread geschrieben wurde: Das Mattschwarz ist verdammt empfindlich - besonders das M-Modell in der Ausstellung sah schon ziemlich schrappig aus - nicht nur "fettig" wirkende Spuren, sondern auch schon nennenswerte Kratzer am Oberrohr. Kannst Du das bestätigen?

Das wär für mich ein Grund, tatsächlich das SE zu ordern (und auf Shimano umzubauen).
Hätte jemand an der 11fach Interesse, gern im Tausch?


Grüße auch an XL-Stefan aus Mannheim, den ich vor knapp zwei Wochen im Store getroffen habe!


----------



## hw_doc (4. April 2014)

An das Radon-Team:

Ich sehe gerade, dass das 8.0 in 18" im Shop nicht mehr gelistet ist - ist es offiziell ausverkauft?
Auch eine aktuelle Perspektive für das 9.0 wäre interessant! Gilt KW 15 noch?


----------



## -Poldi- (4. April 2014)

Habe SL 94cm. Hier ein Bild vom Bike! Stütze ist ganz draußen, aber ein bissl könnte sie noch runter, aber nicht weit. Spacer hat 10mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (4. April 2014)

@-Poldi- Das ist jetzt ein 22" Rahmen und der Sattel auf Schrittlänge 94cm eingestellt?  Nach den Angaben von den Fahrern mit Schrittlängen 90 +/- 1 mit 20" Rahmen hätte ich da eher geschätzt dass die Stütze bei deiner Schrittlänge und XL Rahmen dann so um die 2 bis maximal 3 cm ausgezogen ist


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. April 2014)

Demnächst auf gemeinsamer Tour!
Wenn das mal gut geht 
H+S hat angeblich 500 Vorbestellungen für das Slide 160!


----------



## bully_s_mart (4. April 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @bully_s_mart
> 
> Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht, fehlt ja eigentlich nur noch ein Video mit dem Slide!  B)
> 
> Könntest Du was zum Zustand der Lackierung nach Deinen ersten 11 Tagen schreiben?



Nun, um ganz sachlich zu bleiben: generell sieht der Rahmen bei Auslieferung bereits, sagen wir mal, fleckig aus. Dies liegt an der Herstellung von Carbon-Rahmen, welche ja in vielen Schichten aufgebaut werden, anstatt zu gießen oder hydro-forming...
Ich mache mir nicht wirklich Gedanken um Kratzer, da beim dem Carbon keine Roststellen zu erwarten sind. Der Rahmen hat bereits Kratzer, die durch Steinschläge und einen Sturz hervorgerufen wurden, jedoch sah mein Alu-DH nach den ersten Tagen nicht besser aus 

Ich würde nicht auf Grund des Verhaltens der Rahmenoberfläche ein Bike mit oder ohne Lackierung bestellen. Wenn Du das Bike "nur" auf kontrollierbaren Ausfahrten reiten willst, ohne immer die Grenzen zu erfahren (und dabei gelegentlich das Bike loslassen musst), musst Du meiner Meinung nach nicht das SE nehmen.
Andererseits wirst Du sicher einen 8.0 Besitzer finden, der äußerst gern mit Dir die 1x11 tauscht, vor allem weil die Gruppe etwas teurer als die 2x10 X9 ist...

Denke anders drüber nach: will ich ein Enduro? Dann wird jedes seine Kratzer abbekommen, vor allem wenn es im Grenzbereich bewegt wird. Und, glaubst Du, dass Dir das fetzige rot auch noch in 2 oder 3 Jahren gefällt? Ich war mir sicher, dass dies nicht so sein wird (rein persönliche Einschätzung), habe mir dass 8.0 bestellt und ein Custom LRS gebaut...


----------



## cemetery (4. April 2014)

bully_s_mart schrieb:


> ...immer die Grenzen zu erfahren (und dabei gelegentlich das Bike loslassen musst)...



Auch wenn wir hier ja schon mehrfach festgestellt haben das Carbon nicht so empfindlich ist wie allgemein angenommen würde ich das mit dem loslassen trotzdem vermeiden. 

Aber wenn ich deinen Bericht zu den ersten 11 Tagen lese und der Rahmen bei dir überlebt dann überlebt er mich locker 

PS: Bilder vom Bike mit dem Costum LRS wären mal interessant


----------



## hw_doc (4. April 2014)

bully_s_mart schrieb:


> Nun, um ganz sachlich zu bleiben: generell sieht der Rahmen bei Auslieferung bereits, sagen wir mal, fleckig aus. Dies liegt an der Herstellung von Carbon-Rahmen, welche ja in vielen Schichten aufgebaut werden, anstatt zu gießen oder hydro-forming...
> Ich mache mir nicht wirklich Gedanken um Kratzer, da beim dem Carbon keine Roststellen zu erwarten sind. Der Rahmen hat bereits Kratzer, die durch Steinschläge und einen Sturz hervorgerufen wurden, jedoch sah mein Alu-DH nach den ersten Tagen nicht besser aus
> 
> Ich würde nicht auf Grund des Verhaltens der Rahmenoberfläche ein Bike mit oder ohne Lackierung bestellen. Wenn Du das Bike "nur" auf kontrollierbaren Ausfahrten reiten willst, ohne immer die Grenzen zu erfahren (und dabei gelegentlich das Bike loslassen musst), musst Du meiner Meinung nach nicht das SE nehmen.
> ...



Bei anderen Carbon-Rädern habe ich sowas bislang noch nicht gesehen, aber ich will über den Grund (vermutlich alle anderen lackiert) auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten - es ist, wie es ist. Und ich weiß auch, dass sich das mit den Kratzern für einen Gebrauchsgegenstand merkwürdig anhört - aber irgendwie soll es sich das Rad verdienen und nicht schon beim "Ansehen" welche bekommen haben.  :>
Dazu kommt, dass mein aktuelles Bike (3 Jahre alt  ) dem 8.0 mit seinem Blau doch ein wenig ähnelt und ich die Kombination von Rot und Schwarz vom SE einfach bildschön finde. Das Blau mag ich zwar noch leiden, aber...
Mit der SRAM-Schaltung vom 8.0 (genauer gesagt: primär den Shiftern) hätt ich sowieso ein Problem, daher wär mein Favorit für einen Tausch eher eine XT.
Also: Wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## Caspar720 (4. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch mal ein erstes Feedback von meinem 9.0.
Hab das Bike Mitte Januar bestellt und Ende Januar geliefert bekommen.
Umgerüstet habe ich den Antrieb auf 1x11, die Reifen tubeless gemacht, die Gabel gegen eine Pike getauscht und den Vorbau auf 50mm gekürzt. Am Ende bin ich dann bei 12,4 kg rausgekommen, was im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Bike 3kg weniger sind!
Bei einer Größe von 1,83 und einer Schrittänge von 85 passt mir M perfekt. Die Reverb ist 2cm rausgezogen und muss dank dem 150er Hub nicht verstellt werden.
Zum Thema Optik, ja das Bike ist etwas Schmutz anfällig und man sieht auch schnell fett Flecken aber mich stört sowas nicht.

Nun zu den Fahreigenschaften. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt konnte ich kaum glauben auf 27,5 Zoll unterwegs zu sein, so wendig war das Bike. Der Gewichtsunterschied zu meinem alten ist extrem spürbar das Bike zischt ab wie eine Rakete.
Ich fahre damit in erster Linie alle Trails von S1 bis S3 und viele Enduro Rennen aus der european und Specialized Serie. Auf den Trails verhält sich das Bike extrem solide, schluckt unglaublich viel weg und bleibt dabei meist sehr ruhig. Ab und an kommt mir auf schnellen Passagen mit vielen Wurzeln der Hinterbau etwas nervös vor aber da muss ich auch noch mein Setup tunen und das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau. In sehr technischem Terrain lässt sich das Bike spielerisch versetzen und ist unglaublich wendig.
Bzgl. Rennen kann ich momentan noch nichts berichten da für mich die ersten erst im Mai anstehen aber was ich bis jetzt auf den Trails erlebt habe steigert schonmal die Vorfreude.
Das Bike muss bei mir auch wirklich einiges aushalten und hat bis jetzt alles anstandslos mitgemacht, soviel zum Thema Haltbarkeit.
Im Bikepark werde ich das Rad nicht bewegen dafür hab ich immer noch meinen DHler.

Allen Zweiflern kann ich nur raten ihr könnt hier nichts falsch machen. Ich bin sicherlich kein Radon Fanboy, bin bis jetzt nur Bikes aus Koblenz gefahren und wenn es da ein Enduro mit 27,5 gegeben hätte wäre ich wohl dabei geblieben. So bin ich aber froh es mal mit Radon versucht zu haben und bereue es bis jetzt nicht.
@radon Team und Bodo: Respekt ihr habt hier echt was Gutes hingestellt.

Vielleicht noch etwas konstruktive Kritik: Wenn ihr stärker im Enduro / Freeride Bereich auftreten wollt macht bissi mehr Image Werbung dies bezüglich. Der letzte Image Film vom Slide hat mich nicht so vom Hocker gehauen, da sind die Jungs aus Koblenz wesentlich besser aufgestellt. 
Ich versuche dieses Jahr das Bike mal so gut es geht zu vertreten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (5. April 2014)

Wenn jemandem die Optik wichtig ist gibt es da ja auch bei matten Lacken einige Möglichkeiten. 

Einsteiger http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Liste/95074346/dr-wack-matt-wachs-s100.html
Gehobene Ansprüche http://www.petzoldts.de/shop/Spezial-Mattlack-Wachs,-135-Gramm,-Petzoldts-p-2102.html
Perfektionisten http://www.petzoldts.de/shop/Petzol...ege-Set,-Shampoo,-Reiniger,-Wachs-p-2104.html

Das S100 Matt Wachs habe ich selbst schon bei matt lackierten Helmen genutzt und das Petzoldts Matt Wachs auf matten Autolacken (die ja bekanntermaßen auch sehr empfindlich sind).


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. April 2014)

Danke Caspar720 - freut uns. Wir drücken die und dem Slide die Daumen:

"Vielleicht noch etwas konstruktive Kritik: Wenn ihr stärker im Enduro / Freeride Bereich auftreten wollt macht bissi mehr Image Werbung dies bezüglich. Der letzte Image Film vom Slide hat mich nicht so vom Hocker gehauen, da sind die Jungs aus Koblenz wesentlich besser aufgestellt."
Sehen wir genauso, aber uns fehlten bisher im ED Bereich die Fahrer. Da jetzt der Joost Wichmann und der Patrick Brückner, die Raphaela Richter und der James Shirley in unserem neuen ED Team sind können wir das in den Angriff nehmen….


----------



## hw_doc (5. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wenn jemandem die Optik wichtig ist gibt es da ja auch bei matten Lacken einige Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Einsteiger http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Liste/95074346/dr-wack-matt-wachs-s100.html
> Gehobene Ansprüche http://www.petzoldts.de/shop/Spezial-Mattlack-Wachs,-135-Gramm,-Petzoldts-p-2102.html
> ...



@cemetery

Danke für die Tipps, mindestens mein matter Alu-Crosser wird sich freuen!


----------



## Chillout_KA (5. April 2014)

Danke an Caspar und bully s mart für die Eindrücke ! Hört sich ja echt gut dan das Slide Carbon ...hab auch schon ne Weile ein Auge drauf geworfen 
Bully woher bist du den? weil du am Wattkopf fährst?


----------



## hw_doc (5. April 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier auch mal ein erstes Feedback von meinem 9.0.
> Hab das Bike Mitte Januar bestellt und Ende Januar geliefert bekommen.
> ...



@Caspar720 

Danke für den Bericht, bestätigt mich bei meinem Eindruck, dass bei 86er SL M nicht unangebracht ist.
Welche Länge brauchen denn die Ventile für den TL-Umbau?


----------



## help (5. April 2014)

Wär es nicht besser, wenn man Vorbau kürzt eher das L zu nehmen?
Interessant wäre es was Andi Sieber bei 1,84m fährt? Manuel Gruber fährt ja das M bei 1,71m; Jannik ebenfalls M bei 1,76m.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. April 2014)

help schrieb:


> Wär es nicht besser, wenn man Vorbau kürzt eher das L zu nehmen?
> Interessant wäre es was Andi Sieber bei 1,84m fährt? Manuel Gruber fährt ja das M bei 1,71m; Jannik ebenfalls M bei 1,76m.


 Slide 160 = Andi L weil er gerne große Bikes hat  Philipp 182 in M  Manuel 171 in S beim DH Andi und Philipp in L Manuel und
Jannik in M


----------



## cemetery (5. April 2014)

@hw_doc - Was spricht dagegen einfach die originalen DT Swiss Ventile zu nehmen?

Mit der Rahmengrösse hab ich die ganze Zeit gerätselt ob das bestellte XL die richtige Wahl ist. Aber spätestens nach dem Bild von -Poldi- bin ich echt froh dass ich kein L genommen hab.


----------



## Caspar720 (5. April 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @Caspar720
> 
> Danke für den Bericht, bestätigt mich bei meinem Eindruck, dass bei 86er SL M nicht unangebracht ist.
> Welche Länge brauchen denn die Ventile für den TL-Umbau?


Hab die original DT Swiss Ventile benutzt, kann man überall bestellen.  Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich gar nicht genau wie lange die sind.


----------



## cemetery (5. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (5. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @hw_doc - Was spricht dagegen einfach die originalen DT Swiss Ventile zu nehmen?
> 
> Mit der Rahmengrösse hab ich die ganze Zeit gerätselt ob das bestellte XL die richtige Wahl ist. Aber spätestens nach dem Bild von -Poldi- bin ich echt froh dass ich kein L genommen hab.



@cemetery
Gute Frage: Nach dem Tipp hier, bei No Tubes nach der Milch zu schauen, blieb der logische Rückschluss, es mit Originalventilen zu versuchen, bei mir auf der Strecke  :/

@help
Das mit dem Vorbau wäre auch eine Idee, aber das M hat in Bonn auf Anhieb gepasst. Fahre meine Räder gerne kompakt: Mein AM hat 44 cm, mein Crosser 53 cm.


----------



## ron101 (5. April 2014)

Hat jemand schon diese ausprobiert?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fun-works-ultralight-tubeless-ventil-2er-set-schwarz-68811

@cemetery
Wiso ist das unten so rechteckig am Ventil? Passt das denn so dichtend in die Felge?

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (5. April 2014)

Hier noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite. Die Ventile sind also nur zur Längsachse Rechteckig. Fahre die jetzt im Hardtail seit einem Jahr und da die dichten sie perfekt. Sind übrigens auch günstiger als die Fun Works


----------



## filiale (5. April 2014)

Die sind zwar rechteckig, legen sich aber exakt ins Felgenbett weil sie auch länglich sind, paßt perfekt und hält dicht. Garantiert !


----------



## filiale (5. April 2014)

17 Euro für ein paar Ventile ist grundsätzlich unverschämt, egal welcher Hersteller.


----------



## geq (6. April 2014)

Wenn ich das bzgl. der Größen lese könnte es bei einer Sl von 85cm knapp werden bei L....
Hat  den zufällig jm. L bei ähnlicher Sl?


----------



## hw_doc (6. April 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Wenn ich das bzgl. der Größen lese könnte es bei einer Sl von 85cm knapp werden bei L....
> Hat  den zufällig jm. L bei ähnlicher Sl?



@geg 
Knapp? Du meinst "zu groß"?
Nein, keinesfalls: Fahren kann ich das mit 185/86 cm ganz gut, ist nur eine Frage der Vorliebe. Und da lande ich bei M.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. April 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Wenn ich das bzgl. der Größen lese könnte es bei einer Sl von 85cm knapp werden bei L....
> Hat  den zufällig jm. L bei ähnlicher Sl?



Ich kann nur das wiederholen, was ich alle paar Seiten hier wiederhole.

Bin das Slide 160 beim Radon-Testival im Siebengebirge ausgiebig gefahren. Dachte zunächst auch, dass ich mit meinen 183 cm und 87 SL L bräuchte. Da es das Bike nur in M gab, fuhr ich M. Und M passte wie angegossen. Schön wendig, fast schon verspielt, mit noch immer genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad bergauf. Also: M!


----------



## benjei (6. April 2014)

Hmm also diese "Größensache" verwirrt mich komplett. Bisher war ich immer der Meinung, dass ich bei meinen Daten eher ein L benötige:

1. Körpergröße = 180 cm
2. Schrittlänge = 88 cm
3. Rumpfgröße = 60 cm
4. Armlänge = ca. 64 cm

weil, wenn man 88 Schrittlänge in den "Rechner" tippt - sofort 20 Zoll als Ergebnis erscheint. Da ich jedoch von der Körpergröße kein Rieße bin könnte M vielleicht auch noch passen. Da ich Tourenorientierter fahre ist aber L sicher besser oder? 

@radon: Wieso geht Euer Größenrechner "nur" von der Schrittlänge aus und betrachtet Oberkörper etc. nicht auch? Ist das eher zu vernachlässigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandergr (6. April 2014)

Habe ähnliche Werte wie du. Bin auch 1.80 gross usw. Hatte meine anderen Bikes von anderen Herstellern(Scott, Santa Cruz, Specialized) immer in L. Habe mein Slide, nach den Infos hier, in M bestellt und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Ein L würde wohl auch funktionieren, aber in Anbetracht des Einsatzgebietes machte für mich das M mehr Sinn.


----------



## help (6. April 2014)

benjei schrieb:


> Hmm also diese "Größensache" verwirrt mich komplett. Bisher war ich immer der Meinung, dass ich bei meinen Daten eher ein L benötige:
> 
> 1. Körpergröße = 180 cm
> 2. Schrittlänge = 88 cm
> ...


Bei Touren würde ich auch das L nehmen. Kannst ja den 60er Vorbau noch immer kürzen etc. 
Oder innerhalb von 2 Wochen kannst es eh zurück schicken, sollte es wirklich nicht passen.


----------



## cemetery (6. April 2014)

Bei 88cm SL auf 18" Rahmen muss die Stütze schon ein ordentliches Stück raus oder?


----------



## benjei (6. April 2014)

hmm ich denke fast ich muss mal nach bonn . Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## RobG301 (7. April 2014)

bully_s_mart schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hut ab, wenns 48km pro Tag sind und erst recht wenns 48km pro Strecke sind!

Endlich mal ein feedbackkräftiger Beitrag für alle die noch unentschlossen sind bzw. dahin darben vor lauter Wartezeit!


----------



## cemetery (7. April 2014)

Bei einem Blick aus dem Fenster ist die Wartezeit gerade mit das härteste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (7. April 2014)

Nochmal bezüglich des carbons: von nem freund sowohl das scalpel ultimate als auch sworks enduro
Sehen nach artgerechter Haltung so aus wie von euch beschrieben. Und die Räder kosten fast das 3-fache. Denke es liegt einfach am Material nicht an der Qualität der Herstellung.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. April 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> An das Radon-Team:
> 
> Ich sehe gerade, dass das 8.0 in 18" im Shop nicht mehr gelistet ist - ist es offiziell ausverkauft?
> Auch eine aktuelle Perspektive für das 9.0 wäre interessant! Gilt KW 15 noch?


Ja, die ersten Größen sind jetzt schon ausverkauft!


----------



## asdf1996 (7. April 2014)

Ich bin 180cm groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 88cm welche rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen? ich fahre hauptsächlich touren mit anspruchsvollen trailpassagen.
lg


----------



## bs99 (7. April 2014)

-Poldi- schrieb:


> Habe SL 94cm. Hier ein Bild vom Bike! Stütze ist ganz draußen, aber ein bissl könnte sie noch runter, aber nicht weit. Spacer hat 10mm.



Das Rad sieht in 22" wirklich sehr gut aus! Ich bin genau so gross wie du, Poldi, und mein derzeitiges Rad hat fast die gleichen Reach und Stack Werte 
Da wird es schwer zu widerstehen...


----------



## ChrisStahl (8. April 2014)

Die Slide 160 gehen dem Ende zu, 8.0 18" ist schon sold out……nur mal so als Tipp am Rande.


----------



## cemetery (8. April 2014)

Kann man mit den Bikes auch fahren? Auf den ganzen Bildern sehe ich nur faul herumlliegende Fahrer und die Räder stehen in der Gegend herum


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2014)

asdf1996 schrieb:


> Ich bin 180cm groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 88cm welche rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen? ich fahre hauptsächlich touren mit anspruchsvollen trailpassagen.
> lg


Ich denke, das 20" würde Dir gut passen. Ich bin 1,82m groß und habe 89cm Schritthöhe. Habe mich gerade bei uns im Shop auf eins drauf gesetzt und fand das recht passend. Schön agil, aber auch gut zum pedalieren. Als Vergleich bin ich dann auch noch auf das 22" gesessen und das war auch nicht wirklich schlecht, mir aber gefühlt zu lang, vor allem wenn es dann ums Kurvenverhalten geht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Kann man mit den Bikes auch fahren? Auf den ganzen Bildern sehe ich nur faul herumlliegende Fahrer und die Räder stehen in der Gegend herum


Das Problem ist: Wenn die beiden fahren, muss der Fotograf auch schauen, dass er nachkommt, sonst sind die beiden weg! Deswegen gibt es von den beiden hier nur Bilder im sitzen... =)


----------



## riGooo (8. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Kann man mit den Bikes auch fahren? Auf den ganzen Bildern sehe ich nur faul herumlliegende Fahrer und die Räder stehen in der Gegend herum



Klar kann man mit dem Ding auf fahren. Hier sogar bei einem XC Rennen wo sonst eig niemand mit nem light Enduro fährt!  Und wir sind 4. geworden! Also geht's das Ding ganz gut


----------



## blauhassinger (8. April 2014)

Schönes Bild, gefällt mir  ... also das Slide meine ich!

Ist das größe L? 
aber warum ohne kettenspanner;-)

Gruss

Blauhassinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (8. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Kann man mit den Bikes auch fahren? Auf den ganzen Bildern sehe ich nur faul herumlliegende Fahrer und die Räder stehen in der Gegend herum


 Fahren auch noch???


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. April 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Klar kann man mit dem Ding auf fahren. Hier sogar bei einem XC Rennen wo sonst eig niemand mit nem light Enduro fährt!  Und wir sind 4. geworden! Also geht's das Ding ganz gut


 Super gut der Mann !


----------



## cemetery (8. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Fahren auch noch???


 
Dann hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. Kann ich noch dann noch eine Wandhalterung dazu bestellen das ich es wenigestens ins Wohnzimmer hängen kann?


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Dann hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. Kann ich noch dann noch eine Wandhalterung dazu bestellen das ich es wenigestens ins Wohnzimmer hängen kann?


Da arbeite ich gerade dran ( weiß das unverzeihlich Späht ).


----------



## riGooo (8. April 2014)

blauhassinger schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, gefällt mir  ... also das Slide meine ich!
> Ist das größe L?
> aber warum ohne kettenspanner;-)
> Gruss
> Blauhassinger



Kettenspanner gab´s keinen 
Das ist größe M.



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Super gut der Mann !



Danke BODO, mit nem guten Bike macht´s ja auch Spaß!


----------



## cemetery (8. April 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Kettenspanner gab´s keinen


 
Schaltwerk ohne Kettenspanner? Hört sich interessant an.


----------



## ejfernandezc (8. April 2014)

Hallo bin ein spanischer Radrennfahrer, kaufe ich eine 8,0.
Ich bin 189 cm groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 89 cm welche rahmengröße würdet ihrempfehlen? 

Dank


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2014)

ejfernandezc schrieb:


> Hallo bin ein spanischer Radrennfahrer, kaufe ich eine 8,0.
> Ich bin 189 cm groß und habe eine schrittlänge von 89 cm welche rahmengröße würdet ihrempfehlen?
> 
> Dank


Für das Slide Carbon liegst Du zwischen 20 und 22", ich glaube mit Deiner Körpergröße könntest Du einen 22" Rahmen fahren.


----------



## Flkz1983 (8. April 2014)

Ähm kurze Frage, ich hab mein 8.0 heute bekommen und bin grad am Aufbau. Ich hab grad entdeckt, dass hier so Gummis dabei sind für den Einsatz zwischen Kurbel und Pedal. Sollten die rein? Egal welches Pedal man verwendet? Bei mir kommen sixpack kamikaze dran. Und da steht was von 31-34 NM bei den Pedalen dabei. So feste?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (8. April 2014)

ja 30nm haut bei pedalen schon hin


----------



## cemetery (8. April 2014)

Bei meinen Shimano Pedalen stand sogar 35Nm in der Anleitung.


----------



## Flkz1983 (8. April 2014)

Shiiit mein mini torque geht nur bis 12nm und nu?


----------



## Aalex (8. April 2014)

größeren drehmo kaufen, oder halt einfach gut ausm handgelenk anziehen. solange das keine carbonkurbel ist kann man da wenig kaputt machen.


----------



## cemetery (8. April 2014)

Entweder nach Gefühl anziehen oder die nächste kleine Werkstatt (Kfz, Schlosserei...) ansteuern und einfach mal nett Fragen.


----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)

So ein wenig Gefühl haste doch auch, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flkz1983 (8. April 2014)

jo alles klar... guter Tip mit der KFZ-Werkstatt. So jetzt noch Federelemente einstellen  Oje auch noch nie gemacht


----------



## cemetery (8. April 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> So jetzt noch Federelemente einstellen  Oje auch noch nie gemacht



Am besten erst mal etwas in die Grundlagen einlesen und dann probieren, probieren, probieren...


----------



## Flkz1983 (8. April 2014)

hat jemand nen Tip, wo ich da ne gute Anleitung find für die Federung vom Slide? Oder kanns jemand kurz in Stichworten beschreiben?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2014)

Große Nachfrage nach Radon Modellen - Schneller geht's mit Radon Service-Partnern!


Die Nachfrage nach unseren Radon Modellen war noch nie so groß wie zur Zeit. Wir möchten uns sehr für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen bedanken. Leider sorgt diese Nachfrage für Verzögerungen. Diese sind zumeist durch einen Stau in der Endfertigung bedingt. Durch eine Bestellung über unser Service-Partner-Netzwerk kann man diesen Stau umgehen, da die Endmontage in diesem Fall dezentral erfolgt. Neben vielen anderen Vorteilen, die der komfortable Versand über unsere Radon-Service-Partner bringt, kommt also nun die deutlich schnellere Lieferung noch hinzu. Und dies alles für nur 30,- € Aufpreis. Ein geringer Mehraufwand, der beim Preisvorteil unserer direkt vertriebenen Räder kaum ins Gewicht fallen dürfte.

Wer es also eilig hat, braucht nicht auf sein Radon zu verzichten, sondern sollte einen Radon-Service-Partner Versand in Erwägung ziehen. Alles was Sie dafür tun müssen ist, beim Checkout im Shop den nächstgelegenen Service Partner auszuwählen. Alles andere erfolgt automatisch.



*************************


Meeting the demand for Radon Bikes - Fast delivery with Radon Service Partners


The demand for Radon Bikes has never been as big as it is in the ongoing season. We like to thank you for your trust in us!

But unfortunately this demand is causing some delay in shipments. If you now order via our Service-Partners, you can easily avoid this congestion. In this case, the final assembly of the bikes will be done by our Service-Partners, and as a result you will get your bike without a delay. This service adds only 30,– EUR more to your cart. A small price for getting your beloved bike as soon as possible - with our fair pricing you still get a great value for your money.


So if you're in a hurry you don't need to forgo your Radon Bike - you should consider ordering via Service-Partner. All you'll have to do is selecting a Service-Parntner near you at the shop checkout - anything else is taken care of by us.


----------



## ale2812 (8. April 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Ähm kurze Frage, ich hab mein 8.0 heute bekommen und bin grad am Aufbau. Ich hab grad entdeckt, dass hier so Gummis dabei sind für den Einsatz zwischen Kurbel und Pedal. Sollten die rein? Egal welches Pedal man verwendet? Bei mir kommen sixpack kamikaze dran. Und da steht was von 31-34 NM bei den Pedalen dabei. So feste?!





Flkz1983 schrieb:


> guter Tip mit der KFZ-Werkstatt.



Ganz toller tipp.
drehmomente sind bei vielem wichtig, aber nicht bei den pedalen.
Pedale benötigen auch überhaupt kein besonders hohes drehmoment um langfristig sicher zu sitzen. ganz leicht handwarm reicht vollkommen aus. durch vorwärtstreten kann sich das pedal auch nicht lösen.

will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie fest ein pedal nach einem jahr mit 35nm anzugsdrehmoment bei der montage sitzt...


----------



## Flkz1983 (8. April 2014)

Danke Ale... habs mir schon auch gedacht, aber man will ja auch nichts falsch machen.

Hab jetzt mal ein wenig mit Gabel und Dämpfer rumgewerkelt... Also nochmal damit ich das richtig verstanden hab. An der Pike stell ich den Travel auf Max und die Compression auch auf komplett offen der Rebound unten sowie von Bodo beschrieben ganz auf Hase und dann 5 Klicks richtung Schildi... wenn ich nun bei ca 100psi nen SAG von 25% bei zentraler Sitzposition habe auf der 160mm Skala dann passt das oder? Ebenso beim Monarch den blauen Hebel auf "offen" und das rote Rädchen auf Hase und 5 Klicks richtung Schildi. Dort sinds aber knapp 150psi damit ich auf 25% SAG komm. Seh ich das richtig, dass der Rebound (rot) unten an der Gabel die Einstellung der Zugstufe ist und das blaue Rädchen oben rechts die Einstellung der Druckstufe? Und dazu äquivalent der blaue Hebel am Dämpfer die Druckstufe sowie das rote Rädchen die Zugstufe?

Wie macht Ihr das dann beim Fahren? Wird Bergauf an der Compression was verändert um ein Eintauchen zu unterdrücken oder ist das eher hinfällig wenn man den Travel einfach reduziert? Und wie siehts da beim Dämpfer aus? Fahrt ihr mit den unterschiedlichen Einstellungen der Druckstufe oder ist das völlig wumpe? Wenn ja wie ungefähr nutzt ihr hier die Einstellmöglichkeiten?

Ist mein erstes Fully... Deshalb bitte nicht wundern über mein Halbwissen.


----------



## cemetery (8. April 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Ganz toller tipp.
> drehmomente sind bei vielem wichtig, aber nicht bei den pedalen.
> Pedale benötigen auch überhaupt kein besonders hohes drehmoment um langfristig sicher zu sitzen. ganz leicht handwarm reicht vollkommen aus.



Viele Jahre Erfahrung als Hobbyschrauber haben gezeigt dass mir die Anweisung "Zieh die einfach mal handfest an" nur viele Stunden unnötige Arbeit beschert haben. Manche haben einfach soviel Gefühl wie ein russischer T90 mit defekten Bremsen 



ale2812 schrieb:


> durch vorwärtstreten kann sich das pedal auch nicht lösen.



Doch doch, das geht. Das normale Menschen sowas dann lange bevor das Pedal abfällt bemerken steht außer Frage. Aber es gibt wirklich Leute die bringen das fertig. Wäre es nicht vor mir passiert hätte ich es nicht geglaubt. Verstehen kann ich es allerdings bis heute nicht 



ale2812 schrieb:


> will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie fest ein pedal nach einem jahr mit 35nm anzugsdrehmoment bei der montage sitzt...



Also wenn du es nicht gerade trocken montiert hast, überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## ale2812 (8. April 2014)

aha und da du geölt bzw gefettet festschraubst, rechnet du die angegebenen anzugsdrehmonente, die natürlich für den trockenen einbau angegeben wurden, noch um? 

beim trockenen einbau bleib ich dabei, dass kein nennenswertes drehmoment (<5 nm) ausreicht.


----------



## cemetery (8. April 2014)

Ich hab weder geölt noch gefettet  Pedale montiere ich immer mit Keramikpaste. Da Shimano das Drehmoment für Pedale recht großzügig angibt (35-55Nm) fange ich dann bei 35Nm nicht auch noch an das Drehmoment umzurechnen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. April 2014)

Hallo mal eine Frage an Frage an alle Slide 160 Besitzer, hatte gestern mich ein bisschen in den Foren schlau Gelesen???. Dabei
habe ich folgendes Gelesen : Canyon Wartezimmer 2014 S.21 Rad H. ein derart vermurkster  Hinterbau ( Slide 160). Meine Frage an euch hat jemand auch nur entfernt das Gefühl das der Hinterbau nicht Progressiv genug ist. Da sich das ganz leicht
Ändern lest ( Spacer ). Kann ja sein das hier jemand das ganz andere Ansichten hat als meine Testfahren und ich. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (9. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo mal eine Frage an Frage an alle Slide 160 Besitzer, hatte gestern mich ein bisschen in den Foren schlau Gelesen???. Dabei
> habe ich folgendes Gelesen : Canyon Wartezimmer 2014 S.21 Rad H. ein derart vermurkster  Hinterbau ( Slide 160). Meine Frage an euch hat jemand auch nur entfernt das Gefühl das der Hinterbau nicht Progressiv genug ist. Da sich das ganz leicht
> Ändern lest ( Spacer ). Kann ja sein das hier jemand das ganz andere Ansichten hat als meine Testfahren und ich. Gruß Bodo



Forum: Canyon 
Thread: Wartezimmer 2014
User: Red-Herring
Ein derart vermurkster Hinterbau Link (rauscht durch den Federweg weil Hebel immer länger wird zum Ende des Federweg) wie z.B. der des Radon Slide 160 650B ist garantiert keine Alternative zu dem des Spectral Link (richtig schön progressiv ohne "Dellen", Hebel wird immer kürzer zum Federwegende). Sicher, wer auf leblose Sofas steht, der greift sicher zum Radon. Ich möchte aber ein aktives Fahrwerk das auch nicht gleich bei kleineren Sprüngen oder groberem Gelände unnötig durch den Federweg rauscht. Genau das hat auch MTB-News in seinem Fahrbericht bei Slide und Spectral festgestellt falls du mir nicht "glaubst" - lies es dort nach. Ähnliches Sofasetup macht z.B. Scott beim aktuellen Genius LT. Nicolai hingegen ist mit dem ION16 beispielsweise wiederum näher am Spectral. Selbst Speci mit deren Enduro ist näher am Spectral. Nur eine Frage der Zeit wann die ersten Slide 160 Fahrer verzweifelt die Luftkammer ihres Dämpfer versuchen zu verkleinern um wenigstens etwas Progression zu bekommen. Im mittleren Bereich wird das aber nicht viel helfen. Nein, so ein Hinterbau wie der des Radon will ich garantiert nicht! Von einer Alternative kann also nicht die Rede sein.

Scheint aber im Gegensatz zu den letzten Testergebnissen zu stehen. Er hat es auf jeden Fall noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. We hat denn ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Vincy (9. April 2014)

Das kann schon stimmen, schließlich sind die Belieben der Biker unterschiedlich.
Solche endlose Diskussionen gibt es aber bei fast allen Bikes. Ein ideales Setup für Alle ist unmöglich machbar. Allenfalls mit elektronisch geregelten Dämpfer, wenn die Technik dann soweit ausgereift ist. Das wird aber wohl noch einige Jahre dauern.
Vielleicht war bei seinem Bike auch kein Air Volume Spacer verbaut gewesen, dann ist der LV Dämpfer schon sehr linear. Der Eine mag es so, der Andere aber nicht. Die Air Volume Spacer verändern aber nur die Endprogression der Federkennlinie.
Ansonsten den Dämpfer nach eigenem Belieben abstimmen lassen (Kunden Valving)*. Dann wird auch die Dämpfung entsprechend darauf abgestimmt.

*
für Fox Dämpfer: Fox Factory/Toxoholics oder Push/TFTuned
für RS Dämpfer: der Forum-User "Lord Helmchen"


----------



## Pi80 (9. April 2014)

An die Slidebesitzer (bzw. auch den Hersteller )...

ich weiß der Begriff Enduro ist ja leider breit gefächert, von daher würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr den Slide Carbon 160 650B so alles "zutraut". Haupteinsatzzweck soll für mich der "flowige Haustrail mit ein paar Kickern und Tables sein (ca. so 2m Sprunghöhe)" oder ne ordentliche Endurotour durch den Wald. 
Mit den Bike würde ich aber auch gerne 2-3 mal im Jahr im Bikepark vorbeischauen (bisher war ich noch nie in einen Park -ergo wird es am Anfang sicherlich nicht gleich die Mörderstrecke). Das Meterhohe Drops natürlich nicht drin sind, ist mir auch klar...Auch ist mir klar, das bei einen 2 Meter hoher Sprung mit ordentlicher Landezone und sauberer Landung die Belastungspritze geringer ausfällt, als bei einen unsauber ausgeführten 30 cm Sprung, bei dem das Hinterrad gegen ein Hinderniss knallt. 

Meine Bedenken sind hauptsächlich der Carbonrahmen...ich persönlich habe noch das YT wicked auf den Schirm. Da ein Alurahmen schwerer ist, ist mir klar, aber mit einen gesamtgewicht von knapp 14 kg traue ich dem YT irgendwie mehr zu...oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## cemetery (9. April 2014)

@ChrisStahl - Die Diagramme allein sind meiner Meinung auch wenig aussagekräftig weil in dem Fall das Dämpfersetup ja überhaupt nicht mit betrachtet wird. So wie ich das sehe kommt da doch je nach Abstimmung der High Speed Druckstufe gegen Ende, bedingt durch den größer werdenden Hebel, vermutlich sogar eine höhere Progression zustande als bei einem eher linear verlaufenden Hebelweg.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das eher eine Fehlinterpretation der Diagramme als eine Fehlkonstruktion des Rahmens.

Natürlich kommen dann auch noch die persönlichen Vorlieben mit ins Spiel. Mir persönlich ist ein feinfühliges Fahrwerk mit spät einsetzender Progression für den Einsatzbereich sogar lieber.


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2014)

Was mich echt mal interessieren würde,wäre der Vergleich von 2013er carbon remedy mit einer anständigen Gabel wie pike oder ähnlich.der lenkwinkel läge damit bei 66,5-66 u.der fw hinten beträgt 157mm. rahmen wiegt 2250 Gramm.
hat hier ein Seide Fahrer auch Erfahrung mit der genannten remedy Konfiguration?


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. April 2014)

Pi80 schrieb:


> An die Slidebesitzer (bzw. auch den Hersteller )...
> 
> ich weiß der Begriff Enduro ist ja leider breit gefächert, von daher würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr den Slide Carbon 160 650B so alles "zutraut". Haupteinsatzzweck soll für mich der "flowige Haustrail mit ein paar Kickern und Tables sein (ca. so 2m Sprunghöhe)" oder ne ordentliche Endurotour durch den Wald.
> Mit den Bike würde ich aber auch gerne 2-3 mal im Jahr im Bikepark vorbeischauen (bisher war ich noch nie in einen Park -ergo wird es am Anfang sicherlich nicht gleich die Mörderstrecke). Das Meterhohe Drops natürlich nicht drin sind, ist mir auch klar...Auch ist mir klar, das bei einen 2 Meter hoher Sprung mit ordentlicher Landezone und sauberer Landung die Belastungspritze geringer ausfällt, als bei einen unsauber ausgeführten 30 cm Sprung, bei dem das Hinterrad gegen ein Hinderniss knallt.
> ...



Das getestete Slide in IBC war ein Vorserien-Prototyp der ersten  Generation.
Das jetzige Setup ist völlig anders. Das IBC hat schon ein 8.0 SE angefordert.
Das 160er ist laut unserer Definition kein klassisches AM wie das 140er Spektral
oder das Slide 150, das 650B wird. Das 160er ist deckt den AM+ und den Enduro-
Bereich ab. Deshalb auch der Werkstoff Carbon kpl. inkl. Wippe und einteiliger
Strebe. Es ist für den Einstieg von Radon in den Enduro Rennbereich mit Hilfe
von Andi Sieber über 3 Jahre entwickelt worden. Wir geben eine leichte Bike-
Park Freigabe, aber auf meterhohe Drops würde ich verzichten. Dafür haben
wir die Enduro/Freerider 190 und den 210er Swoop. Ich bin mit Bodo
das 160er einige Male gefahren und musste feststellen, dass es gerade beim
Aufstieg dem E1 deutlich überlegen ist auch mehr Abfahrtsreserven bietet.
Den letzten Feinschliff erhielt es durch unsere neuen Teamfahrer Joost
Wichmann und Patrick Brückner, James Shirley und Raphaela Richter.
Klar hat hier jeder andere Vorstellungen, aber am meisten komme ich
mit den Aussagen von Andi Sieber als DHler klar, der seine Schwierigkeiten
im Uphill hat und vom 160er Carbon hier wahnsinnig profitiert!! Bodos
Slide 160 hat 11.6 Kg in 22", Bodo wiegt über 100kg und ist Mitte 60.
Wenn man mit ihm fährt kann ma es kaum glauben, wie der noch unterwegs ist!!!
Und Bodo und ich (1.98, 98Kg) sind beides keine Bergziegen


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. April 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das kann schon stimmen, schließlich sind die Belieben der Biker unterschiedlich.
> Solche endlose Diskussionen gibt es aber bei fast allen Bikes. Ein ideales Setup für Alle ist unmöglich machbar. Allenfalls mit elektronisch geregelten Dämpfer, wenn die Technik dann soweit ausgereift ist. Das wird aber wohl noch einige Jahre dauern.
> Vielleicht war bei seinem Bike auch kein Air Volume Spacer verbaut gewesen, dann ist der LV Dämpfer schon sehr linear. Der Eine mag es so, der Andere aber nicht. Die Air Volume Spacer verändern aber nur die Endprogression der Federkennlinie.
> Ansonsten den Dämpfer nach eigenem Belieben abstimmen lassen (Kunden Valving)*. Dann wird auch die Dämpfung entsprechend darauf abgestimmt.
> ...



Wir haben das Slide 160 8.0 im grossen Test der Juni *BIKE*, das 8.0 SE in der nächsten *FREERIDE* im Megatest, 8.0 SE im nächsten
*Vélo Vert Magazine.*
Das IBC Forum hier hat ein 8.0 SE angefordert. Dann werden sich bestimmt gute Aussagen machen lassen.
Generell legt Bodo sehr viel Wert auf progressive Hinterbauten, ansonsten würde sich die immer wieder gelobte
geringe Wippneigung und der straffe Hinterbau nicht realisieren lassen. Wir bräuchten aber dringend mehr Feedback von
Euch hier. Denn das sind Eindrücke die mehr zählen, als wenn ein Profi damit zurechtkommt.


----------



## greg12 (9. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl - Die Diagramme allein sind meiner Meinung auch wenig aussagekräftig weil in dem Fall das Dämpfersetup ja überhaupt nicht mit betrachtet wird. So wie ich das sehe kommt da doch je nach Abstimmung der High Speed Druckstufe gegen Ende, bedingt durch den größer werdenden Hebel, vermutlich sogar eine höhere Progression zustande als bei einem eher linear verlaufenden Hebelweg.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das eher eine Fehlinterpretation der Diagramme als eine Fehlkonstruktion des Rahmens.
> 
> Natürlich kommen dann auch noch die persönlichen Vorlieben mit ins Spiel. Mir persönlich ist ein feinfühliges Fahrwerk mit spät einsetzender Progression für den Einsatzbereich sogar lieber.



noch dazu ist das slide ja nicht wahnsinnig degressiv wenn man sich die linie ansieht. von 2,5 auf knapp 2,7 ist ja kein riesen satz. in summe würd ichs eher als linear mit leichter enddegression beschreiben. 
wenn die dämpferabstimmung und die luftkammergröße ordentlich abgestimmt wurden, sollte ein durchrauschen durch den fw kein thema sein.

ja die spectral kennlinie ist progressiver was beim geringeren fw ja auch durchaus sinn macht. auch hier liegst aber an der richtigen dämpferabstimmung für eine gute hinterbaufunktion!


----------



## cemetery (9. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten aber dringend mehr Feedback von
> Euch hier.


 
Ohne Bike kein Feedback möglich. Diese warterei ist der reinste Psychoterror


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (9. April 2014)

Eine Hinterbaukennlinie zu haben und auf das Fahrverhalten schließen zu wollen macht nur bedingt Sinn, dazu braucht man schon die Dämpferkennlinie und -abstimmung dazu.
Ein linear arbeitender Dämpfer wie z.B. ein Stahlfederdämpfer würde bestimmt nicht zum Hinterbau des Slide 160 passen, macht auch vom Konzept her gar keinen Sinn.

@ChrisStahl: Um Radon mehr Feedback zu ermöglichen stelle mich hiermit als Testfahrer für ein 22" Slide 160 zur Verfügung 
Testgebiet österreichische Voralpen und Alpen. Könntest es gerne zum Radmauli nach Ohlsdorf stellen lassen, ich hole es am Wochenende gleich ab 

@BODOPROBST: wir hatten uns am Testival in Brixen unterhalten, da meintest Du dieses Jahr ein 20" fahren zu wollen. Meinung geändert? Bin ca. so groß wie du und würde nur das 22er wählen.


----------



## filiale (9. April 2014)

Progression wird auch unterschiedlich "interpretiert", besonders wenn man kein anderes Bike als unmittelbaren Vergleich hat, sodaß man mal in wenigen Sekunden wechseln kann um die gleiche Strecke nochmal mit einem anderen Rad zu fahren. Daher fehlt für den Ottonormalverbraucher auch der Maßstab in wie weit die Progri beim Slide 160 als gut oder schlecht beurteilt werden kann.


----------



## help (9. April 2014)

bs99 schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl: Um Radon mehr Feedback zu ermöglichen stelle mich hiermit als Testfahrer für ein 22" Slide 160 zur Verfügung
> Testgebiet österreichische Voralpen und Alpen. Könntest es gerne zum Radmauli nach Ohlsdorf stellen lassen, ich hole es am Wochenende gleich ab


Für mich liefert ihr bitte ein 20" zum Mauli, dann kann ich auch testen =D


----------



## geq (9. April 2014)

Ein bisschen progression mehr, die schon etwas vor dem Ende greift wäre für meinen Geschmack schon sinnig!
Aber wer das benötigt wird auf kurz oder lang eh den Dämpfer wechseln, da man dann schon klar Enduro orientiert ist, eben etw. mehr Abfahrtsperformance.
Etwas unsinnig finde ich die 2P Pike die solo hätte es auch getan...
Toller tip für die Montage, kürzt die Gabelschäfte doch nicht immer so stark!
Standardmäßig sollten 3-5cm Spacer vorhanden sein.

Und wer bei carbon bedenken hatte sollte sich auf gar keinen Fall in dem gleichen Gewichtssegment ein Alu Rahmen holen, denn der hält auf jeden Fall weniger aus! 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten richtigen Ausfahrten die Tage, wenn der neue Lrs da ist!


----------



## blauhassinger (9. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ohne Bike kein Feedback möglich. Diese warterei ist der reinste Psychoterror


Stimmt, warte auch schon seit 2 Tagen.


----------



## Caspar720 (9. April 2014)

Ich finde bei meinem 9.0 könnte der Hinterbau ein wenig progressiver sein, manchmal hat man schon das Gefühl dass der Dämpfer sehr leicht durch den Kompletten Federweg rauscht.
Aber davon abgesehen funktioniert der Hinterbau schon sehr gut.
Ich hab aktuell vor den Dämpfer auf den Float X CTD Remote umzurüsten, da ich glaube mit dem Dämpfer und dem Spacer Kit etwas mehr Progression reinzubringen und mir etwas mehr Performance erwarte. Außerdem ist für die Enduro Rennen ein Remote Dämpfer einfach unschlagbar.
Hatte bei Bike Discount schon mal angefragt bzgl. eines Float X da hier steht man solle sich für ein individuelles Angebot melden. Leider hab ich noch keine Rückmeldung von den Kollegen.
Evtl. könnt ihr Bodo oder Chris Stahl da ja noch unterstützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppie (9. April 2014)

blauhassinger schrieb:


> Stimmt, warte auch schon seit 2 Tagen.



Seit froh... Ich warte schon seit dem 5.3. auf meinem 9.0'er in 20 zoll :'(

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (9. April 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Toller tip für die Montage, kürzt die Gabelschäfte doch nicht immer so stark!
> Standardmäßig sollten 3-5cm Spacer vorhanden sein.



ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. April 2014)

Teppie schrieb:


> Seit froh... Ich warte schon seit dem 5.3. auf meinem 9.0'er in 20 zoll :'(
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


 Fahre ein 20" Chris einen 22" währe mir zu groß . Zu den Dämpfern im Monarch RT3 Serie kein Spacer bei HV Fox Float 0.8 Spacer bei sehr harter Fahrweise Empfehle ich bei RS 4Spacer beim Fox 1.2 Spacer wobei beide auch für einen Enduro Racer
mit guter Fahrtechnik auf den meisten Strecken das Serien Set-Up schneller ist.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. April 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Ich finde bei meinem 9.0 könnte der Hinterbau ein wenig progressiver sein, manchmal hat man schon das Gefühl dass der Dämpfer sehr leicht durch den Kompletten Federweg rauscht.
> Aber davon abgesehen funktioniert der Hinterbau schon sehr gut.
> Ich hab aktuell vor den Dämpfer auf den Float X CTD Remote umzurüsten, da ich glaube mit dem Dämpfer und dem Spacer Kit etwas mehr Progression reinzubringen und mir etwas mehr Performance erwarte. Außerdem ist für die Enduro Rennen ein Remote Dämpfer einfach unschlagbar.
> Hatte bei Bike Discount schon mal angefragt bzgl. eines Float X da hier steht man solle sich für ein individuelles Angebot melden. Leider hab ich noch keine Rückmeldung von den Kollegen.
> Evtl. könnt ihr Bodo oder Chris Stahl da ja noch unterstützen


 Das Serien Set-Up des Swoop 175 geht auch für Slide 160 ev. wenn ein Swoop Fahrer auf Vivid Air Umsteigt. Dämpfer einzeln
stehen wir nicht zu Verfügung .


----------



## radmodi (9. April 2014)

Teppie schrieb:


> Seit froh... Ich warte schon seit dem 5.3. auf meinem 9.0'er in 20 zoll :'(
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk



...ich warte seit 14. Januar auf mein 8.0 SE. Plus 4 Wochen Vorbestellung im Dez. Hölle, Hölle, Hölle...


----------



## cemetery (9. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Fahre ein 20" Chris einen 22" währe mir zu groß .



Du hast für deine Größe aber auch relativ kurze Beine. Ich bin kleiner als du hab aber gut 5cm mehr Schrittlänge


----------



## ron101 (9. April 2014)

@radmodi 
Warte auch seit dem 14.1, aber es wurde damals schon ca. KW18 als Liefertermin angegeben.
Also wusste ich, worauf ich mich da einlasse.

Aber dass, das warten mit all den Fotos und Testbereichten etc. immer härter wird hätte ich nicht gedacht 

Cheers
ron


----------



## -Poldi- (10. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Du hast für deine Größe aber auch relativ kurze Beine. Ich bin kleiner als du hab aber gut 5cm mehr Schrittlänge


Welche Beinlänge hast du denn?? Muss mein 22" leider zurück schicken. Gibt leider keinen Support für länger Beine. Die front ist einfach extrem niedrig für mich und mit lenkervorbau ist da nichts zu machen.


----------



## cemetery (10. April 2014)

@-Poldi- - Schrittlänge 94cm auf 1,90m


----------



## RobG301 (10. April 2014)

Nehm auch gerne ein 22'' egal welche Ausführung als Testbike. Bisher hat es ja mit einem Test nicht geklappt, aufgrund der Liefersituation und beim Testival war ich ja leider leer ausgegangen und der Ersatz-Event für die die nicht mehr teilnehmen konnte hat ja bisher noch nicht stattgefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ejfernandezc (10. April 2014)

die Reifen des 8,0 Sie sind Tubeless ready?
Danke


----------



## filiale (10. April 2014)

Man bekommt alle Reifen tubeless, egal ob der Hersteller diese als tubeless ausschreibt oder nicht. Oder redest Du von den Felgen ?


----------



## ron101 (10. April 2014)

Nicht alle Reifen sind von den Herstellern ofiziell für TLR freigegeben.
Bei dem am Slide 160 verbauten dampfenden Hans, kann man wohl aber davon ausgehen, dass er es ist.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ejfernandezc (10. April 2014)

Alle Modelle Schwalbe Hans Dampf von Schwalbe Web erscheinen als Tubeless Ready


----------



## ChrisStahl (10. April 2014)

Was kann das Slide 160? Petrik Brückner und Joost Wichmann zeigen es Euch!

Kommentar von Jost: 
Muss erlich sagen, habe Zeit lange Zeit nicht mehr zuviel spass auf em Fahrrad gehabt!
Ne Bodo hat ein geiles Ding rausgehauen.


----------



## Caspar720 (10. April 2014)

Sehr cooles Video


----------



## ale2812 (10. April 2014)

@radon
Welche Dämpfung wird in der Pike RC verbaut? Charger oder Motion Control?

Danke

PS: Endlich mal ein gutes, endurowürdiges Video


----------



## Aalex (10. April 2014)

die pikle gibts nur als charger


----------



## fub (10. April 2014)

In der Pike ist ein Charger Damper verbaut. Es gibt keine aktuelle Pike mit Motion Control.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flkz1983 (10. April 2014)

ich hab mein Slide 8.0 nun ja auch bekommen. Grundsätzlich war der erste Eindruck echt sehr gut. Ich bin noch am spielen mit den Einstellungen der Federelemente und war auch noch nicht wirklich auf dem Trail. Aber ich glaub wir werden gute Freunde 

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist. Ich habe ca. 84 cm Schrittlänge. Aber selbst wenn ich die Reverb komplett im Sattelrohr versenke ist die Sattelhöhe für mich zu hoch wenn ich die Reverb komplett ausfahre. Gibts da Möglichkeiten wie ich die maximale Ausfuhrhöhe etwas beschränken kann? Denn es ist etwas nervig wenn man die Reverb jedesmal mit sehr viel Gefühl auf "fast max" ausfahren lassen muss statt einfach den Knopf zu drücken und komplett ausfahren zu lassen.

Ebenso hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich auf dem Sattel etwas zu weit hinten sitze. Brauch ich da nun doch nen längeren Vorbau? Oder gibts da evtl. nen Sattel, der sich weiter "nach hinten" montieren lässt?

Und noch eine Frage. Ich bin bisher mit 3-Fach-Kurbel unterwegs gewesen. Und mir fällt der Unterschied was max.-Speed angeht nun noch mehr auf als gedacht. Kann man da was machen? Zweifach Kurbel find ich schon cool. Aber ich hätte gerne oben raus mehr Speedpotential. Sorry kenne mich mit Übersetzungen und Ritzelgrößen gar nicht aus. Aber wenns ne Möglichkeit gibt, würd ich da gern was machen, weil meine Touren oft eine Mischung aus Überland-Heizen und schnellen ruppigen Trails sind.

Freu mich jedenfalls auf die kommende Saison!
Geiles Teil!


----------



## ale2812 (10. April 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> die pikle gibts nur als charger





fub schrieb:


> In der Pike ist ein Charger Damper verbaut. Es gibt keine aktuelle Pike mit Motion Control.



laut BMO und mountainbikes.net stimmt das nicht

wobei BMO in der Beschreibung von beiden Dämpfungen spricht


----------



## filiale (10. April 2014)

mach den sattel nicht zu weit zurück. denke an die pedal - knie achse, das sollte unbedingt stimmen da du sonst probleme mit dem knie bekommen könntest. desweiteren ist es schwerer nach vorne zu treten als nach unten, daher darf der sattel nicht so weit zurück. beschäftige dich mal mit der sitzgeometrie auf dem fahrrad bevor du anfängst wild rumzuschrauben.

dir fehlt wahrscheinlich nur der letzte gang.kann man ändern durch ein anderes kettenblatt...kannst du hier vergleichen: ritzelrechner.de


----------



## fub (10. April 2014)

@ale2812 es ist auf jeden Fall der Charger Damper verbaut. Aber ich glaube, dass die Druckstufendämpfung weiter unter dem Namen Motion Control läuft.
Hätte oben besser geschrieben, dass es keine aktuelle Pike ohne Charger Damper gibt, so rum wäre es dann wohl richtig ;-)
Worauf genau zielst du mit deiner Frage denn ab?


----------



## ale2812 (10. April 2014)

ich will nur sicher gehen, dass es keine Pike in einer OEM Version ohne Charger Dämpfung gibt.


----------



## blauhassinger (10. April 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist. Ich habe ca. 84 cm Schrittlänge. Aber selbst wenn ich die Reverb komplett im Sattelrohr versenke ist die Sattelhöhe für mich zu hoch wenn ich die Reverb komplett ausfahre. Gibts da Möglichkeiten wie ich die maximale Ausfuhrhöhe etwas beschränken kann? Denn es ist etwas nervig wenn man die Reverb jedesmal mit sehr viel Gefühl auf "fast max" ausfahren lassen muss statt einfach den Knopf zu drücken und komplett ausfahren zu lassen.



Uups, aus eigenem Interesse: wie viel fehlt denn; welche rahmengröße hast du gewählt.
Ich habe Größe L bestellt bei Schritlänge 86cm. Ich hoffe das passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (10. April 2014)

@ale2812 mach dir da mal keine Sorgen laut SRAM gibts nur die RC und RCT3 Version, jeweils mit Chargerdamper.


----------



## Triple-M (10. April 2014)

blauhassinger schrieb:


> Uups, aus eigenem Interesse: wie viel fehlt denn; welche rahmengröße hast du gewählt.
> Ich habe Größe L bestellt bei Schritlänge 86cm. Ich hoffe das passt.



... ich hoffe auch, dass meins passt. Bekomme morgen mein M, habe SL 87 bei 1.83m Körpergröße. Bin aber guter Dinge, wenn ich die bisherigen Erfahrungsberichte hier so lese. Das Slide scheint eher ein Bike zu sein, was ne  Nummer kleiner besser passt. In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Mountain Bike fällt ja auch auf, dass das Radon das einzige M-Bike war, alle anderen waren L oder sogar XL... 

Gruß, Thomas 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (10. April 2014)

blauhassinger schrieb:


> Uups, aus eigenem Interesse: wie viel fehlt denn; welche rahmengröße hast du gewählt.
> Ich habe Größe L bestellt bei Schritlänge 86cm. Ich hoffe das passt.



Das ist aber ein wenig groß, bei SL 86 wäre ein M wesentlich handlicher...es sei denn Du fährst viele lange Touren.


----------



## blauhassinger (10. April 2014)

Mmh, ja,
Größe M bin ich kurz im Mega-Store Probe gefahren, war mir aber zu kompakt.
Bin ca. 185 cm gross und habe eher kurze Beine.

Definiere mal lange Touren... fahre so zwischen 1 - 4 Stunden (ok, meistens nicht viel mehr als 2h)

Ach so, wenn ich in die HS Rahmengrössenberechnungskalkulationsmaschine meine Schrittlänge (86cm ) eingebe lnde ich halt genau bei 19Zoll

und 18Zoll ist ja eh schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Teppie (10. April 2014)

Ich bin M auch probe gefahren. Mit 1,83m, 89cm SL und lange armen war mir das auch zu kompakt. Da ich 40-80km touren fahre habe ich L bestellt.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## Triple-M (10. April 2014)

@blauhassinger: Wenn wir beide nicht zufrieden sein sollten, müssen wir halt die Bikes tauschen :-D. Bin aus der Stuttgarter Ecke... 

Gruß, Thomas 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blauhassinger (10. April 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> @blauhassinger: Wenn wir beide nicht zufrieden sein sollten, müssen wir halt die Bikes tauschen :-D. Bin aus der Stuttgarter Ecke...
> 
> Gruß, Thomas
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



Oder wir tauschen nur die Beine, dann passt's

Bin aus dem Taunus (Nähe Wiesbaden)


----------



## geq (10. April 2014)

Also ich hab nur 85cm Sl bei 1,83m und fahre L.
Aber keine besonders lange Touren! Scheint als verstünden das viele falsch, es geht auch darum wo und welchen weg man nach unten nimmt.
Und da meine Trails eher schnelle und ruppige Trails sind und ich die auch ordentlich ballern will, brauch ich eben auch einen gewissen Radstand und der ist bei M einfach zu klein.
Das ausfahren der Reverb ist bei mir auch einen Tick zu hoch, viele Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht, aber dauerhaft am ehesten der wechsel auf die 125er reverb.


----------



## cemetery (10. April 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Das ausfahren der Reverb ist bei mir auch einen Tick zu hoch, viele Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht, aber dauerhaft am ehesten der wechsel auf die 125er reverb.



Sollte sich bestimmt jemand finden der mit dir tauscht. Bei vielen anderen Modellen wird ja immer über die ab Werk verbaute 125er gejammert.


----------



## benjei (10. April 2014)

Ich bin heute im Megastore das 18 und 20 gefahren zum testen bei 1,80 und 88 Schrittlänge. Mir war das 20 etwas zu groß da ich da zu gestreckt auf dem rad sas. M war besser. Tja da es das 8.0 aber in M nicht mehr gibt musste ich ohne Bike nach Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (10. April 2014)

Wäre bei der Schrittlänge für dich ein 20" mit kürzerem Vorbau keine Option?


----------



## benjei (10. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wäre bei der Schrittlänge für dich ein 20" mit kürzerem Vorbau keine Option?


Das habe ich mir versucht beim fahren des 20 vorzustellen jedoch kam mir schon das oberrohr so lang vor als das ich meinte das 1-2 cm kürzerer Vorbau vielleicht nicht reichen. Einen extremen Stummel Vorbau  zu fahren kann ich mir bisher nicht vorstellen. Bei 3000 EUR für ein Rad will man ja schon das es passt. Hmmmmm


----------



## Hitch (10. April 2014)

Gab es das 8.0 in 20“ im Laden oder war das eine andere Variante?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## benjei (10. April 2014)

Es gab nur das Topmodell zu fahren.


----------



## cemetery (11. April 2014)

@benjei - Du hast aber auch lange Haxn für die Größe  Beim M war die Sattelstütze vermutlich auch schon annähernd auf max ausgezogen oder?


----------



## Aalex (11. April 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> laut BMO und mountainbikes.net stimmt das nicht
> 
> wobei BMO in der Beschreibung von beiden Dämpfungen spricht



laut sport import gibt es die nur und ahsschließlich mit der chargergeschichte.

deswegen wird die ja auch so über den klee gelobt


----------



## Flkz1983 (11. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> mach den sattel nicht zu weit zurück. denke an die pedal - knie achse, das sollte unbedingt stimmen da du sonst probleme mit dem knie bekommen könntest. desweiteren ist es schwerer nach vorne zu treten als nach unten, daher darf der sattel nicht so weit zurück. beschäftige dich mal mit der sitzgeometrie auf dem fahrrad bevor du anfängst wild rumzuschrauben.
> 
> dir fehlt wahrscheinlich nur der letzte gang.kann man ändern durch ein anderes kettenblatt...kannst du hier vergleichen: ritzelrechner.de



Hast Du denn da nen Tipp, wo ich mehr zur richtigen Sitzgeometrie erfahren kann?
Das mit dem Ritzelrechner habe ich mal versucht anzuschauen. Aber ganz ehrlich... ich steig nicht wirklich durch.
Du sagtest, es gäbe die Möglichkeit ein anderes Kettenblatt zu montieren. Was genau meinst Du da?
Das kann man vermutlich nicht selber machen oder? Bleibt die Kettenlänge und Kassette dann gleich? Muss die Schaltung / Umwerfer dafür neu eingestellt werden? Und muss das kleine Kettenblatt an der Kurbel dann auch verändert werden?
Sorry, aber ich bin absoluter Noob was das angeht.

Ach ja und noch eine Frage an alle... Fahrt ihr mit den Standard-Griffen am Lenker? Denn mir tun nach relativ kurzer Zeit trotz Handschuhen die Griffel weh.


----------



## Nezzar (11. April 2014)

Ich fahr zwar ein 150 aber die Griffe sind die gleichen, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit den Standarddingern. Sehen halt nur n bisschen beliebig aus  Über Schmerzen kann ich aber nicht klagen.

Tun dir die Handinnenflächen weh oder eher das Handgelenk? Fährst du Handschuhe mit Polstern?


----------



## Flkz1983 (11. April 2014)

leichte Handschuhe ja... mehr die Handinnenflächen und ein wenig das rechte Handgelenk. Aber gut, ich hatte am vorigen Rad auch mehr so Mossgummidingers... die waren echt geil. Muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Etri (11. April 2014)

Probier mal ESI Grips bin total begeistert. sind aus silicon iss son Mittelding zwischen Moosgummi und normal ..


----------



## geq (11. April 2014)

Die standard sind eben hart und dünn...
esi sind ganz witzig...


----------



## benjei (11. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @benjei - Du hast aber auch lange Haxn für die Größe  Beim M war die Sattelstütze vermutlich auch schon annähernd auf max ausgezogen oder?


he he - ja ein klassischer Sitzzwerg eben ;-). Also die Reverb musste schon ein gutes Stück raus wobei ich das Gefühl hatte da wäre noch mehr gegangen. Die 150mm Hub sind ja schon ordentlich.


----------



## Triple-M (11. April 2014)

So, um es mit Oli Kahn's Worten zu sagen: Da is das Ding! 

Das meiste ist ja schon gesagt worden hier im Thread, Hammerteil in jedem Fall. 

Bin heute nur 40km Asphalt und Waldwege (ja, sorry, ich weiß das ist Perlen vor die Säue für das Slide, aber das ist nun mal der Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause ;-)). Habe das M und die Reverb für die optimale Tour-Sitzposition ca. 55mm rausgezogen. Damit kommt der Sattel in ausgefahrener Position natürlich schon deutlich über Lenkerhöhe. Ziemlich ungewohnt muss ich sagen. Stell mir natürlich schon die Frage, ob das L nicht doch die bessere Wahl wäre bei meinen Proportionen (1.83m/87 SL). 

Ist hier zufällig ein L-Fahrer aus der Stuttgarter Gegend, mit dem ich mich mal treffen könnte? 

Oder was meinen die Experten dazu? Klar, ich hab das Teil noch nicht in seinem bevorzugten Terrain bewegt, aber die Tourenfähigkeit ist mir halt auch wichtig. Danke schon mal für Eure Einschätzungen. 

Gruß, Thomas 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## benjei (11. April 2014)

Wie lange ist denn der Vorbau bei dem Slide 8.0? Ist der in M und L gleicht?


----------



## Triple-M (11. April 2014)

Mein M hat nen 65er Vorbau, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass L ebenfalls die 65mm verbaut hat. Stand irgendwann im Thread mein ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benjei (11. April 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> Mein M hat nen 65er Vorbau, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass L ebenfalls die 65mm verbaut hat. Stand irgendwann im Thread mein ich...


Danke für die Info. Falls Dein M irgendwann doch übrig wird und Du ein L bestellst darfst Du dich melden


----------



## filiale (11. April 2014)

Das ist das Problem bei ALLEN Herstellern. Die Helden weigern sich den Gabelschaft einfach etwas länger zu lassen. Sattelüberhöhung bei allen Menschen die zwischen zwei Größen liegen ist somit vorprogrammiert. Und bei den Langbeinern sowieso. Bei SL 87 und 183 wäre eine L fast besser gewesen, zumindest für Touren. Wenn Du eher auf trails spielen möchtest ist kleiner natürlich handlicher. Wenn Du jetzt nicht so gestreckt sitzt, vergleich mal die GEO von M und L (oberrohrlänge). dann bestelle dir ein L und schicke es notfalls wieder zurück und benutze dein M jetzt nicht mehr damit notfalls auch das wieder zurück kann. hast ja 14 tage zeit und das bike sollte 100% sauber und ungenutzt ausschauen, dann gibt es auch keine probleme.

Und frage mal die leute hier, ob sie bei größe L deine sattelhöhe die du jetzt bei dir am M hast, einstellen, und davon ein bild von der seite machen bzw. dir die cm der sattelüberhöhung mitteilen, müßt euch eben darauf einigen wie ihr die sattelüberhöhung messt , dann siehste wie gering die sattelüberhöhung bei L wäre, eben mit deiner aktuellen sattelhöhe von tretlager mitte mit sattel oberkante.


----------



## Triple-M (12. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem bei ALLEN Herstellern. Die Helden weigern sich den Gabelschaft einfach etwas länger zu lassen. Sattelüberhöhung bei allen Menschen die zwischen zwei Größen liegen ist somit vorprogrammiert. Und bei den Langbeinern sowieso. Bei SL 87 und 183 wäre eine L fast besser gewesen, zumindest für Touren. Wenn Du eher auf trails spielen möchtest ist kleiner natürlich handlicher. Wenn Du jetzt nicht so gestreckt sitzt, vergleich mal die GEO von M und L (oberrohrlänge). dann bestelle dir ein L und schicke es notfalls wieder zurück und benutze dein M jetzt nicht mehr damit notfalls auch das wieder zurück kann. hast ja 14 tage zeit und das bike sollte 100% sauber und ungenutzt ausschauen, dann gibt es auch keine probleme.
> 
> Und frage mal die leute hier, ob sie bei größe L deine sattelhöhe die du jetzt bei dir am M hast, einstellen, und davon ein bild von der seite machen bzw. dir die cm der sattelüberhöhung mitteilen, müßt euch eben darauf einigen wie ihr die sattelüberhöhung messt , dann siehste wie gering die sattelüberhöhung bei L wäre, eben mit deiner aktuellen sattelhöhe von tretlager mitte mit sattel oberkante.



Servus Filiale,

da hast Du in allen Punkten zu 100% recht. Ich bin halt etwas unsicher geworden, weil viele hier im Forum das kleinere Bike gewählt haben und mich deshalb für M entschieden. Wenn die die M und L in Sachen Geometrie vergleiche denke ich schon, dass ich mit dem L klarkommen müsste, selbst bei max. ausgefahrener 150er-Reverb. Hab auch mal die Sattelhöhe gemessen im "Tourmodus", s. Bild. Das wären dann vom Boden 107cm, die Reverb ist genau 55mm oberhalb der Klemmschelle positioniert. Vielleicht ist ja wirklich einer von den L-Fahrern so nett und stellt mal die 107 bei sich ein und postet auch ein Foto davon - würde mich brennend interessieren!

So, denke das reicht erst mal - freue mich auf Eure Rückmeldungen!

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## cemetery (12. April 2014)

Die 117 sind aber 107


----------



## bloodymonkey (12. April 2014)

Hi, 
hab nun auch mein 8.0 in M ... sehr zufrieden bisher, ausser dass die PIKE beim ausfedern schmatzt, auch noch nach 2 mal einer Stunde fahren ... ist da was mitm Öl nicht i.O. ? Oder ne Dichtung? Oder ist das normal? Oder muss die noch länger eingefahren werden? Schmatzt denn eure auch beim ausfedern? Beim einfedern hört man nix. 
CHeers


----------



## Triple-M (12. April 2014)

Deine Größe / SL? Nur so aus Interesse...


----------



## bloodymonkey (12. April 2014)

Falls du mich meinst: 178, SL 80, passt tiptop, auch mit der reverb.


----------



## snake89e (13. April 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> Servus Filiale,
> 
> da hast Du in allen Punkten zu 100% recht. Ich bin halt etwas unsicher geworden, weil viele hier im Forum das kleinere Bike gewählt haben und mich deshalb für M entschieden. Wenn die die M und L in Sachen Geometrie vergleiche denke ich schon, dass ich mit dem L klarkommen müsste, selbst bei max. ausgefahrener 150er-Reverb. Hab auch mal die Sattelhöhe gemessen im "Tourmodus", s. Bild. Das wären dann vom Boden 107cm, die Reverb ist genau 55mm oberhalb der Klemmschelle positioniert. Vielleicht ist ja wirklich einer von den L-Fahrern so nett und stellt mal die 107 bei sich ein und postet auch ein Foto davon - würde mich brennend interessieren!
> 
> ...



Hallo Triple-M,
habe zwar nicht nachgemessen ob es wirklich 107cm bei mir sind, aber ich habe die gleiche Schrittlänge wie du und die Reverb ist 2cm rausgezogen bei meinem L Rahmen.


----------



## cemetery (13. April 2014)

@snake89e - Größe wäre noch interessant und wie zufrieden du letztlich mit der Geo bist


----------



## Triple-M (13. April 2014)

Hi snake, 

danke dir schonmal! Was mich hier bei den ganzen Diskussionen mehr und mehr irritiert, sind die unterschiedlichen Größenauslegungen. Manche kommen bei SL 86 mit L gar nicht klar, weil die Sattelposition zu hoch ist, bei mir ist M definitiv eine Nummer zu klein. Wahrscheinlich ist die Schrittlängenmessung doch mit relativ großer Toleranz gemessen und die anderen relevanten Körperproportionen finden generell zu wenig Beachtung. 

Aber das ist halt das Risiko, wenn man blind bestellt ohne Probefahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake89e (13. April 2014)

@cemetery bin 184 und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Ich war bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht auf einer längeren Tour, deshalb kann ich noch kein endgültiges Fazit ziehen.


----------



## cemetery (13. April 2014)

Wenn du halbwegs vergleiche ziehen willst dann brauchst du zu der Schrittlänge auch noch die Armlänge. Die Armlänge dann am besten bei geschlossener Hand (Faust) ermitteln so das überlange Finger das Ergebnis nicht wieder verfälschen.


----------



## dermute (14. April 2014)

Die Tage habe ich gelesen, dass man bei Carbonrahmen die Verwendung von Auto-Dachträgern vermeiden sollte, da der Klemmdruck am Rahmen zu groß wäre.
Was sagt denn Radon dazu?


----------



## filiale (14. April 2014)

Das betrifft dann auch Kupplungsträger und Heckträger und somit jede Art von Fahrradträgern am Auto...Ich denke wenn man den Rahmen mit einem dicken Tuch umwickelt und die Klemme vorsichtig anzieht, sodaß das Tuch als Dämpfer wirkt, sollte das kein Problem sein. Vermutlich fehlt vielen das Gefühl von "zuviel" und aus Sicherheitsgründen sagt man dann besser "nicht machen" um auch die Grobmotoriker vor falscher Montage zu schützen.


----------



## clk2106 (14. April 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Die Tage habe ich gelesen, dass man bei Carbonrahmen die Verwendung von Auto-Dachträgern vermeiden sollte, da der Klemmdruck am Rahmen zu groß wäre.
> Was sagt denn Radon dazu?



also wenn man rennradrahmen klemmen kann, wirds wohl auch bei mtb rahmen kein thema sein. um punktuelle krafteinwirkung zu vermeiden, würde ich auch eine weiche zwischenlage empfehlen, habe ich aber auch bei alurahmen immer so gehandhabt...


----------



## dermute (14. April 2014)

Meins ist heute gekommen. Der Restaufbau war sehr einfach, aber ich hab ein Problem mit beiden Bremsen: Der Druckpunkt ist sehr sehr nah am Lenker, beim maximalen Ziehen berühre ich ihn quasi schon.
Ich habe dann versucht den Druckpunkt über den Drehregler einzustellen. Aber außer das plötzlich irgendwoher eine kleine Menge Öl austrat, ist nichts passiert! Oo
Habs dann schnell zurück gedreht. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps? Im Scheibenbremsenkompendium konnte ich leider nichts passendes finden


----------



## cemetery (14. April 2014)

Das ist kein Öl sondern Bremsflüssigkeit. Also noch mehr aufpassen, das Zeug verträgt sich mit Lack so gar nicht.

Konntest du gar nichts ausmachen wo die ausgetreten ist? Die üblichen verdächtigen wären Entlüftungsschraube und Leitungsanschluss.


----------



## dermute (14. April 2014)

Naja es war schon am Leitungsanschluss. Sprich in unmittelbarer Nähe von dem Rädchen zum Einstellen des Bremspunktes.

Nachtrag: Ich habe nun mal die Gummihülle über den Leitungsanschluss weggezogen und das ganze noch mal nachgestellt. Nun kam gar keine Bremsflüssigkeit raus und ich konnt alles einstellen. Vielleicht war vorher nur irgendwo etwas beim Aufbau daneben gekleckert und kam dann vorhin raus^^# alles gut soweit


----------



## filiale (14. April 2014)

Kann auch Öl (Blood) sein. Kommt darauf an welche Bremse verbaut ist. Welches Modell haste denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (14. April 2014)

@filiale - Stimmt, die XT hat natürlich Öl


----------



## Triple-M (14. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nach intensivem Vergleich der beiden Radgrößen M (steht seit Freitag bei mir) und L (steht virtuell bei mir im Arbeitszimmer ;-)) habe ich mich entschlossen, das Slide in M gegen das L einzutauschen, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass ich mit dem L einfach besser fahre und nicht ganz so kompakt auf dem Bike sitze. Als einer, der damit auch längere Touren fahren möchte, aus meiner Sicht die bessere Wahl.

D.h. ich habe gestern ein L neu bestellt und frage jetzt einfach mal in die Runde, ob es einen Interessenten für das bereits vergriffene 8.0er in M hier im Forum gibt - dann würde ich mir den Rückversand sparen und derjenige könnte das Teil dann direkt bei mir abholen oder wir machen irgendwo im Raum um Stuttgart einen für beide machbaren Übergabeort aus.

Anfragen hierzu bitte bis Ende der Woche per PN!

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## daki1973 (15. April 2014)

Hallo Triple-M
hätte Interesse an deinem Slide.Aus welcher Stuttgarter Ecke kommst du? 
Bin aus der Backnanger  Ecke, vielleicht können wir uns kurzfristig treffen.


----------



## Flkz1983 (15. April 2014)

Hi Zusammen,

um das Thema nochmal aufzugreifen... also ich bin soweit echt zufrieden mit meinem Slide 8.0...
Aber kann mir jemand konkret Tips geben, was umgerüstet werden muss, damit ich mehr Gänge bekomme?
Ich brauche einfach im High-Speed-Bereich mehr Range... da ist mir mit dem Standardkettenblatt zu früh Schluss.

Ich habs mit dem Ritzelrechner versucht... aber ich werd nicht wirklich schlau aus dem Ding.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## geq (15. April 2014)

Naja letztlich ohne viel umzubauen kannst du nur die Kettenblätter ändern, z.b. in 40-26.
Ich werde die auf jeden Fall auf 38-24ändern, odereben 40-26ändern.... 36 ist einfach viel zu klein


----------



## filiale (15. April 2014)

vorne 40-26...respekt.dann haste ordentlich dampf für lange bergauf strecken oder bist eher abfahrt orientiert.
wer mit der 2 fach eine 3 fach simulieren möchte der braucht wenn er eine 11-36 kassette hat vorne 22-40 kettenblätter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flkz1983 (15. April 2014)

Aha sehr gut... wir kommen der Sache näher. Bedeutet also man kann einfach das Kettenblatt austauschen und das wars? Kettenlänge bleibt gleich? Umwerfer muss nicht neu eingestellt werden? Und wie verhält sich das beim Wechsel genau? Kann man nur ein Blatt wechseln oder ist man gezwungen beide zu tauschen? Und muss das ein Fachhändler machen? Erstens wegen benötigtem Werkzeug und zweitens wegen Garantie? Will das sobald wie möglich machen! Denn so macht das Touren bis hin zu den Trails leider nur mäßig Spaß^^


----------



## filiale (16. April 2014)

Wenn Du mit einem Innensechskant ( Inbus ) und Torx umgehen kannst, kannste das selbst tauschen.


----------



## cemetery (16. April 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Aha sehr gut... wir kommen der Sache näher. Bedeutet also man kann einfach das Kettenblatt austauschen und das wars? *Nicht ganz* Kettenlänge bleibt gleich? *Bei einem deutlich grösseren Kettenblatt muss natürlich auch die Kette länger werden* Umwerfer muss nicht neu eingestellt werden? *Die Höhe muss neu eingestellt werden.* Und wie verhält sich das beim Wechsel genau? Kann man nur ein Blatt wechseln oder ist man gezwungen beide zu tauschen? *Die Differenz zwischen den beiden Kettenblättern sollte nicht zu groß werden sonst bekommst du die Kette nur noch schwer aufs große Blatt geschalten *Und muss das ein Fachhändler machen? Erstens wegen benötigtem Werkzeug und zweitens wegen Garantie? *Spezialwerkzeug brauchst du normal keines. Das mit der Garantie kann dir zweifelsfrei nur jemand von Radon beantworten *Will das sobald wie möglich machen! Denn so macht das Touren bis hin zu den Trails leider nur mäßig Spaß^^


----------



## filiale (16. April 2014)

Du mußt die Kette nicht verlängern wenn Du vorne von 38 auf 40 änderst. Die Höhe muß eventuell eingestellt werden, das ist immer individuell, je nachdem wie der Umwerfer aktuell eingestellt ist.
Ich mußte als ich vorne von 24 auf 22 gewechselt habe die Kette nicht verkürzen und den Umwerfer auch nicht in der Höhe neu einstellen. Hat alles gepaßt. Kann aber auch anders gehen.

Garantie: Wenn Du ein Problem hast mußt Du es eben wieder auf orig. umbauen wenn Du es vorbeibringst. Es sei denn Deine Bremse oder Deine Felgen haben ein Problem, das ist unabhängig vom Antrieb.

Aber: Frage mal nach ob diese Übersetzung von Radon getestet und freigegeben wird. Es könnte sein (so wie beim Black Sin), dass nicht alle Übersetzungen erlaubt sind. Rein aus dem Bauch raus sollten 2 Zähne mehr 38-40 kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## dermute (16. April 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch alle diesen "fetten" 785mm Lenker drauf, oder gibts den nur bei XL?


----------



## Triple-M (16. April 2014)

Den "fetten" Lenker gibt es generell - ist auch an meinem M verbaut!


----------



## cemetery (16. April 2014)

Schön das der Lenker im Gegensatz zum Gabelschaft nicht schon ab Werk gekürzt ausgeliefert wird


----------



## blauhassinger (16. April 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> Den "fetten" Lenker gibt es generell - ist auch an meinem M verbaut!



Wie? Ich denke der Lenker ist 800mm und mit 35er Klemmung?
Oder doch nur 785mm und mit 31,8 Klemmung?

Mmh?!


----------



## cemetery (16. April 2014)

Da selbst am 175er Swoop ein 31,8er Lenker verbaut ist würde ich mich irgendwie wundern wenn das Slide einen 35er hätte


----------



## s.kisban (16. April 2014)

Biete einen nagelneuen und zumindest bis heute noch unbenutzten 8.0 Rahmen (Größe 18") zum Tausch gegen ein 9.0 oder 10.0 an. Hat vielleicht jemand Interesse daran? Details können per PN besprochen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (17. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Schön das der Lenker im Gegensatz zum Gabelschaft nicht schon ab Werk gekürzt ausgeliefert wird



Richtig lieber 785er haben und nachher kürzen! Wieder ransetzen ist so schwerlich!


----------



## ron101 (17. April 2014)

Ist der Sattel Radon Lite bequem?
Weiss jemand wie viel der wiegt?

Cheers
ron


----------



## kschnecker (17. April 2014)

Ob er bequem ist weiß ich nicht bin damit nicht gefahren, aber er ist sau schwer ( meiner 263g )


----------



## RobG301 (17. April 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ist der Sattel Radon Lite bequem?
> Weiss jemand wie viel der wiegt?
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Probier es aus und bei sowas ist es wie bei Griffen eh so, dass meist die persönlichen Vorlieben zu ner Individualisierung führen.


----------



## Patzgen (17. April 2014)

Ich hab den Sattel "noch" drauf und ich finde ihn überhaupt nicht bequem. Aber das kommt wohl auch aufs Sitzwerk an ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## deralteser (21. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Platz im Hinterbau aus? Ab Werk sind auf dem Slide 8.0 2.35er Schwalbe verbaut. Ich hab mir das bike vor einiger Zeit in Bonn angeschaut - auf die Reifenfreiheit habe ich allerdings nicht geachtet. Hat jemand von Euch schon 2.5er Reifen ausprobiert? Interessant wäre auch die Reifenmarke (Einige bauen breiter/schmaler, höher/flacher). Eventuell kann ja auch jemand ein Foto mit der Reifenfreiheit ab Werk hier hochladen?!
Wäre für mich interessant, da ich je nach Einsatzgebiet evtl. auch mal 2.5er Reifen aufziehen wollen würde. Beim Propain Tyee ist man z.B leider recht eingeschränkt in der Reifenauswahl.

Viele Grüße
deralteser


----------



## gandergr (21. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Möchte euch auf dem laufenden halten, wegen des deutlichen Übergewichtes meines Slide 160 10.0 in M. Wie hier schon früher diskutiert, habe ich bereits am 31.1 bei H&S und Radon angefragt und irgendwann wurde dann auch die Gewichte auf der Homepage angepasst. Leider hat meins immer noch nicht nachvollziehbares deutliches Übergewicht. Nachdem ich festgehalten habe, dass dies nicht von den Reifen kommt hat am 25.2 mir jemand von Radon geantwortet, und mich auf KW11 vertröstet, da dann die neue Lieferung kommt und dann nachgemessen wird. Leider hat sich trotz zweimaligen nachfragens noch niemand von H&S und Radon bei mir gemeldet. Bin langsam wirklich enttäuscht, dass sich auch nach beinahe 3 Monaten noch niemand darum kümmern kann.
Also nochmals die Frage an euch: Hat Jemand schon sein 10.0 gewogen? bei welcher Rahmengrösse? Habt ihr Gewichte der Hauptbaugruppen?
Will immer noch herausfinden ob an meinem Bike eine Komponente fehlerhaft ist, etwas mit der Spez. immer noch nicht stimmt oder ob alles innerhalb der Toleranz liegt.


----------



## riGooo (21. April 2014)

Was wiegt deins denn?


----------



## slmslvn (21. April 2014)

War am Wochenende in Bonn und dort wurde ein 10.0 in L gewogen und es pendelte sich zwischen 12.9 u 13.0 kg ein. Allerdings mit diesen komischen standart Pedalen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (21. April 2014)

für L mit Pedale und Bashguard ist das Gewicht in Ordnung!


----------



## Hitch (21. April 2014)

Slide 160 8.0 in L (angegeben 12,8 Kg) mit DMR Vault (400 g) = 13,25 Kg
Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## riGooo (21. April 2014)

In L ist das mit 12,8 angegeben? Wo das? Ich kenne die Gewichte nur in S


----------



## Hitch (21. April 2014)

Nein, mein Rad ist in Größe L. Das 8.0 ist angegeben mit 12,8 Kg ohne Größenangabe.


----------



## filiale (21. April 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Was wiegt deins denn?





gandergr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiss von euch Jemand Rat? Hab hier schon einmal geschrieben. Mein Slide carbon 650B 10.0 in 18" ist 12.7kg. Also 800g über Spez. und ca. 500g über meinen Erwartungen. Die Gewichte von anderen Varianten waren ja bisher nach den Rückmeldungen im Forum im grünen Bereich. Habe auch am 32.1.14 bei BD angefragt und 2 mal nachgefragt, ob dies Ihren Erwartungen entspricht oder ob ein Fehler vorliegt (Muss ja wissen ob man noch etwas machen kann). Bisher bekam ich leider noch keine Antwort. Nichtmal wann man gedenkt, mir zu antworten (ausser standart Ticket Mail). doppel  und dreifach.
> Habt ihr Gewichte von euren Slide 10.0?
> Wie kriegt man am besten eine Antwort von BD oder Radon?
> ...


----------



## kschnecker (22. April 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Platz im Hinterbau aus? Ab Werk sind auf dem Slide 8.0 2.35er Schwalbe verbaut. Ich hab mir das bike vor einiger Zeit in Bonn angeschaut - auf die Reifenfreiheit habe ich allerdings nicht geachtet. Hat jemand von Euch schon 2.5er Reifen ausprobiert? Interessant wäre auch die Reifenmarke (Einige bauen breiter/schmaler, höher/flacher). Eventuell kann ja auch jemand ein Foto mit der Reifenfreiheit ab Werk hier hochladen?!
> Wäre für mich interessant, da ich je nach Einsatzgebiet evtl. auch mal 2.5er Reifen aufziehen wollen würde. Beim Propain Tyee ist man z.B leider recht eingeschränkt in der Reifenauswahl.
> ...



Habe den Trail King 2.4 montiert und keinerlei platzpropleme. Foto könnte ich noch machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC² (22. April 2014)

Von mir auch noch ein paar Infos zum Gewicht:
Slide 160 8.0 in 16" (angegeben 12,8 Kg) mit Shimano PD-M-424 (400 g) = 13,2 Kg an der chinesischen Fischwaage.
Nach Austausch des superbreiten Lenkers gegen Reverse Carbon 31,8x6??mm und Tausch des kurzen Vorbaus gegen einen längeren 80mm Zoom (122gr), sowie zusätzlichem Austausch des Hans Dampf am Hinterrad, der nicht sonderlich gut läuft, gegen einen 300gr leichteren Rocket Ron 2,25 draht(war Versehen) hat die Kiste für die Ausstattung (Reverb Stealth/Bashring/Kettenführung) ein ganz passables Gewicht (ca. 500gr eingespart), da kann auch ich nicht meckern, mal sehen, was ich noch nicht brauche, und eventuell vernünftig tauschen kann.

Super:
endlich wieder ein Flaschenhalter möglich, bei 16"! Das war bisher ein Manko an meinem alten Stage.

Hat eigentlich noch wer Probleme mit der Dichtheit vom Rock Shox Dämpfer, Luft ist OK, aber Kolbenstange ist immer voller Öl.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Platz im Hinterbau aus? Ab Werk sind auf dem Slide 8.0 2.35er Schwalbe verbaut. Ich hab mir das bike vor einiger Zeit in Bonn angeschaut - auf die Reifenfreiheit habe ich allerdings nicht geachtet. Hat jemand von Euch schon 2.5er Reifen ausprobiert? Interessant wäre auch die Reifenmarke (Einige bauen breiter/schmaler, höher/flacher). Eventuell kann ja auch jemand ein Foto mit der Reifenfreiheit ab Werk hier hochladen?!
> Wäre für mich interessant, da ich je nach Einsatzgebiet evtl. auch mal 2.5er Reifen aufziehen wollen würde. Beim Propain Tyee ist man z.B leider recht eingeschränkt in der Reifenauswahl.
> ...



Also im ital. Forum hat einer der ein 9.0er hat geschrieben, dass der HansDampf hinten nicht genug platz hat, er ist nun ca. 100km gefahren und man sieht hinten abreibungen, sind warscheinlich vom Schlamm. Er hat nun auf 2,25 gewechselt. 







Auch sind die Seilzüge unterhalb der Kurbel zu kurz, so dass die unten immer n bissl streifen und auch da den Rahmen angreifen.


----------



## dermute (22. April 2014)

Also einen Finger bekomme ich zwar nur mit quetschen dazwischen, aber meines Erachtens sollt der Platz schon genug sein. Naja das wird sich wohl nach den ersten paar 100km der Leute hier mehr zeigen.
Aber die Seilzüge unter der Kurbel sind dann sicher Mechanikerabhängig. Meine sind ziemlich lang und nur knapp näher am Rahmen als das äußerste Kettenblatt. Hier hätte ich mir eher noch kürzere gewünscht. Aber sowas ist dann wohl einfach normale Produktionsschwankung


----------



## deralteser (22. April 2014)

kschnecker schrieb:


> Habe den Trail King 2.4 montiert und keinerlei platzpropleme.


Ok, wenn ich es mir recht überlege ist ein 2.35er oder 2.4er (wie bei Dir montiert) völlig ausreichend. Für härteres im Bikepark würde ich eh mein TR450 benutzen. Wie @dermute schon geschrieben hat werden sich nach ein paar 100km mehr Rückmeldungen einstellen.
Ein Foto von den Platzverhältnissen bei einem 2,4er wäre allerdings super - eilt aber nicht. Vorerst vielen Dank an Euch. TOP


----------



## Kilian88 (22. April 2014)

Die Reifenbreite in Zoll kann man nich gut zum Vergleichen verwenden: zb Hans Dampf 2.35 ist 1mm breiter als Maxxis Minion DHF 2.7 Zoll

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## deralteser (22. April 2014)

Kilian88 schrieb:


> Die Reifenbreite in Zoll kann man nich gut zum Vergleichen verwenden: zb Hans Dampf 2.35 ist 1mm breiter als Maxxis Minion DHF 2.7 Zoll


Vollkommen richtig! Das kommt auch noch dazu. Maxxis zum Beispiel bauen in der Regel schmaler wie die Schwalbe.


----------



## bartschipro (22. April 2014)

MC² schrieb:


> Von mir auch noch ein paar Infos zum Gewicht:
> Slide 160 8.0 in 16" (angegeben 12,8 Kg) mit Shimano PD-M-424 (400 g) = 13,2 Kg an der chinesischen Fischwaage.
> Nach Austausch des superbreiten Lenkers gegen Reverse Carbon 31,8x6??mm und Tausch des kurzen Vorbaus gegen einen längeren 80mm Zoom (122gr), sowie zusätzlichem Austausch des Hans Dampf am Hinterrad, der nicht sonderlich gut läuft, gegen einen 300gr leichteren Rocket Ron 2,25 draht(war Versehen) hat die Kiste für die Ausstattung (Reverb Stealth/Bashring/Kettenführung) ein ganz passables Gewicht (ca. 500gr eingespart), da kann auch ich nicht meckern, mal sehen, was ich noch nicht brauche, und eventuell vernünftig tauschen kann.
> 
> ...


Bei mir auch immer voll öl! Scheint mir auch nicht sehr gesund.


----------



## geq (22. April 2014)

Finde den Platz am Hinterbau auch sehr eng!
Das Innenlager ist doch gxp pressfit, d.h. wenn ich eine andere Kurbel einbauen möchte, dann passt jede die auch in das gxp mit bsa gewinde passt, oder?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (23. April 2014)

MC² schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch wer Probleme mit der Dichtheit vom Rock Shox Dämpfer, Luft ist OK, aber Kolbenstange ist immer voller Öl.



Das ist Öl aus der Luftkammer und schmiert die Kolbenstange und Dichtung. Da sollte also immer ein wenig Öl dran sein, im Fahrbertrieb.
Im Ruhezustand sollte natürlich kein Öl rauslaufen.


----------



## gandergr (23. April 2014)

Nochmals: Frisch aus dem Karton, ohne Pedalen und ohne Tuning: ca. 12.7kg. Spezifieziert ist es mit 12.1kg in S. Also wenn ich 200g für die grössere Rahmengrösse abziehe, hat das Bike immer noch ca. 400g Übergewicht. (und bevor es jemand schreibt: nein, es kommt nicht nur von den Reifen, hatten beide zusammen nur ca. 80g über spez.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (23. April 2014)

gandergr schrieb:


> Nochmals: Frisch aus dem Karton, ohne Pedalen und ohne Tuning: ca. 12.7kg. Spezifieziert ist es mit 12.1kg in S. Also wenn ich 200g für die grössere Rahmengrösse abziehe, hat das Bike immer noch ca. 400g Übergewicht. (und bevor es jemand schreibt: nein, es kommt nicht nur von den Reifen, hatten beide zusammen nur ca. 80g über spez.)


Gemessen mit welcher waage? Da gibts tlw auch recht heftige streuungen!


----------



## biking-wc (24. April 2014)

Hat schon jemand vorne auf eine 200er Scheibe umgerüstet beim 8.0 (Avid Elixir 9 Trail)? Kann mich erinnern dass ich schon mal was davon gelesen habe - finden kann ich es auf die schnelle aber nicht.
Hatte bei der letzten Ausfahrt einen wandernden Druckpunkt und wünsche mir etwas mehr Power u. Standfestigkeit.

Was wäre da zu empfehlen (welche Scheibe) und welcher Kit passt da?

Auf der Avid Homepage gibt es die Elixir 9 Trail nicht mehr - da sind wohl neue Bremsen am Start. http://www.sram.com/de/avid/products


----------



## Boardi05 (24. April 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand vorne auf eine 200er Scheibe umgerüstet beim 8.0 (Avid Elixir 9 Trail)? Kann mich erinnern dass ich schon mal was davon gelesen habe - finden kann ich es auf die schnelle aber nicht.
> Hatte bei der letzten Ausfahrt einen wandernden Druckpunkt und wünsche mir etwas mehr Power u. Standfestigkeit.
> 
> Was wäre da zu empfehlen (welche Scheibe) und welcher Kit passt da?
> ...



Scheibe

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29692_HS1-6-Loch-Bremsscheibe.html

und der Adapter

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29820_Scheibenbremsadapter-PM-auf-PM--40.html


----------



## biking-wc (24. April 2014)

@Boardi05 Danke da hätte ich doch ev. einen falschen Adapter bestellt.

Sind dadurch merkliche Verbesserungen zu erwarten?


----------



## Boardi05 (24. April 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> @Boardi05 Danke da hätte ich doch ev. einen falschen Adapter bestellt.
> 
> Sind dadurch merkliche Verbesserungen zu erwarten?



K.a. ab ne größere Scheibe die gewünschten Verbesserungen bringt. 

Beim Adapter warte noch bis den jemand bestätigt, er schaut so aus wie meiner damals und laut Beschreibung sollte es der richtige sein, 100%ig sicher bin ich nicht. Ich kenn mich mehr mitn Shimanozeugs aus. 

Die Gabel ist für 203mm freigegeben, also sollte es da keine Probleme geben. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. April 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Scheibe
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29692_HS1-6-Loch-Bremsscheibe.html
> 
> ...


 Das Slide 160 hat hinten  PM 180 für 200er Scheibe einen +20mm Bestellen . Aber die Beschriebenen schwächen sind ev. Einfahrprobleme
oder die Bremse müsste nach Endlüftet werden hat nix mit der Bremsscheibengr. zu tun . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Triple-M (24. April 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand vorne auf eine 200er Scheibe umgerüstet beim 8.0 (Avid Elixir 9 Trail)? Kann mich erinnern dass ich schon mal was davon gelesen habe - finden kann ich es auf die schnelle aber nicht.
> Hatte bei der letzten Ausfahrt einen wandernden Druckpunkt und wünsche mir etwas mehr Power u. Standfestigkeit.
> 
> Was wäre da zu empfehlen (welche Scheibe) und welcher Kit passt da?
> ...



...kann doch fast nicht sein dass die eine neue 2014er-Bremse, die scheinbar was kann, schon wieder aus dem Programm genommen haben, oder? Vielleicht kann Radon sich hierzu mal äußern, die sitzen ja quasi an der Quelle 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## cemetery (24. April 2014)

Ich hab bei meinem Hardtail mit XT Bremse vorne mal 203 statt 180mm getestet. An der eigentlichen Bremsleistung hat das nicht merklich was geändert. Einzig bei langen steilen Abfahrten wo man öfter mal den Anker werfen musste hatte ich weniger Probleme mit Fading. Ausserdem fand ich die Dosierbarkeit mit der großen Scheibe etwas schlechter. Oben drauf kam dann noch das die große Scheibe schneller zum schleifen geneigt hat. Deshalb bin ich wieder zurück auf 180mm.

Wie Bodo aber auch schon gesagt hat werden die größeren Scheiben den wandernden Druckpunkt wohl auch nicht ändern. Da würde ich als erste Maßnahme auch erst mal entlüften. Falsches einfahren sollte auch keinen wanderenden Druckpunkt zur Folge haben. Bestenfalls etwas einbußen bei der maximalen Bremsleistung.


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. April 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> ...kann doch fast nicht sein dass die eine neue 2014er-Bremse, die scheinbar was kann, schon wieder aus dem Programm genommen haben, oder? Vielleicht kann Radon sich hierzu mal äußern, die sitzen ja quasi an der Quelle
> 
> Gruß, Thomas


 Richtig alle Elixir sollen langf. durch die Guide ersetzt werden ab Mod. 2015.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

Ich hoffe, das mein 8.0 SE bald kommt und ich hier mitreden kann.
Aber etwas habe ich schon. Passt diese KF an das Bike ?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30078_XCX-Kettenfuehrung-Shimano-E-Type---SRAM-S3.html
und ist an dem Modell ein Steinschlagschutz werkseitig angebracht?
Die Bremshebel lassen sich, denke ich, problemlos vertauschen?....Mopedmodus


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das mein 8.0 SE bald kommt und ich hier mitreden kann.
> Aber etwas habe ich schon. Passt diese KF an das Bike ?
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30078_XCX-Kettenfuehrung-Shimano-E-Type---SRAM-S3.html
> und ist an dem Modell ein Steinschlagschutz werkseitig angebracht?
> Die Bremshebel lassen sich, denke ich, problemlos vertauschen?....Mopedmodus


 Eigentlich ja es ist aber eine obere Kettenführung am Bike Steinschlagschutz nein bei 30 Zähnen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

Danke,
also eine obere KF ist schon am Bike , habe ich nicht auf den Fotos entdeckt.

Mit dem Steinschlagschutz meinte ich eine Folie am Unterrohr so wie bei dem 8.0 Modell.

Gruß Jens


----------



## kschnecker (24. April 2014)

Scheibe

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29692_HS1-6-Loch-Bremsscheibe.html

und der Adapter

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29820_Scheibenbremsadapter-PM-auf-PM--40.html


Hab ich vorne montiert, past !  power natürlich besser, am druckpunkt wirds nix ändern.


----------



## cemetery (24. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Mit dem Steinschlagschutz meinte ich eine Folie am Unterrohr so wie bei dem 8.0 Modell.



Das Unterrohr vom 8.0 SE hat den gleichen Carbonschutz wie die anderen Modelle. 

Zum Thema Kefü am 8.0 SE hatte Bodo auch schon mal was geschrieben:



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ist in Serie mit der E13 XCX mit ISCG 05 ausgestattet .


----------



## biking-wc (24. April 2014)

Danke an alle zum Thema 200er Bremsscheibe.
Werde mir als Erstmaßnahme einen Entlüftungskit für Avid besorgen und die Bremse mal ordentlich entlüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (24. April 2014)

Was für mehr biss orgt sind zum Beispiel organische Beläge von Koolstop, die haben schon etw. mehr biss.


----------



## dermute (25. April 2014)

Ich hab mein Slide nun mit Muc Off Bike Spray vorbehandelt, um länger den schicken Rahmen zu genießen 
Leider kamen trotz aufpassen ein paar Partikel auf die Bremsscheiben. Nun quietschen die tierisch laut, etwas wie Elche in der Brunft.... meint ihr das gibt sich nach ein paar km oder muss ich die direkt reinigen? Hätte Waschbenzin zur Hand, geht das?


----------



## geq (25. April 2014)

Falls es nicht weggeht, bremsenreiniger, danach sofort mot ordentlich Wasser Nachspülen.....
Ich war jetzt einige male im Dreck und kann das Reinigungsproblem nicht nachvollziehen, es wird doch ordentlich sauber.
Und es ist eben ein Benutzungsgegenstand!


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Wieso gibt Radon eigentlich n dass, das 650B Carbon für All Mountain und "LEICHTES" Enduro gemacht ist? soll das heißen, man kann es nicht ordentlich ran nehmen aufm Trail oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2014)

Ich mach es nach der Methode....geht wunderbar.
verölte Bremsbeläge aufarbeiten (PDF)


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Also ich habe da gleich noch ne Frage, Ich bin knapp 192cm lang, habe eine Schrittlänge von knapp 92cm. Laut Rechner wird mir ein 21" Rahmen empfohlen. Allerdings gibt es ja nur 20" oder 22".
Ich bin eigentlich eher Abfahrtsorientiert, will hauptsächlich Trails ballern und auch mal Endurotouren fahren. 
So gesehen geht es ja eher in Richtung 20", allerdings wäre es ganz gut wenn hier eventuell der ein oder andere mit den etwa selben Abmessungen berichten könnte wie er sich entschieden hat.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (25. April 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wieso gibt Radon eigentlich n dass, das 650B Carbon für All Mountain und "LEICHTES" Enduro gemacht ist? soll das heißen, man kann es nicht ordentlich ran nehmen aufm Trail oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


Das ist ohnehin eine Sache, die ich nicht ganz verstehe.

Das Bike wird so beworben, aber das "Enduro Racing Team" fährt das Rad wohl so im Renneinsatz.
Wie ist das vereinbar?


----------



## Flkz1983 (25. April 2014)

Hab mir neulich diesen Flaschenhalter montiert:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-flaschenhalter-alu-schwarz-87477/wg_id-52

dann wollte ich eine 0,7l camelbak flasche einsetzen und musste erschrocken feststellen... Passt nich rein.
Soviel Platz gibt der Rahmen nicht her. Wie macht Ihr das?!


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

welche rahmengröße hast du denn ? versuche es mal mit einem halter wo du die flasche seitlich rausnehmen kannst.


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also ich habe da gleich noch ne Frage, Ich bin knapp 192cm lang, habe eine Schrittlänge von knapp 92cm. Laut Rechner wird mir ein 21" Rahmen empfohlen. Allerdings gibt es ja nur 20" oder 22".
> Ich bin eigentlich eher Abfahrtsorientiert, will hauptsächlich Trails ballern und auch mal Endurotouren fahren.
> So gesehen geht es ja eher in Richtung 20", allerdings wäre es ganz gut wenn hier eventuell der ein oder andere mit den etwa selben Abmessungen berichten könnte wie er sich entschieden hat.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand ein Tip bezüglich der Größe.
Habe jetzt mal die letzten 20 oder 30 Seiten hier im thread mehr oder weniger gelesen. Was mir ein wenig Angst macht, ist dass viele von einer sehr tiefen Front berichten. Ich suche schon eher was wo ich nicht gestreckt sitze sonder mehr "aufrecht" ein Enduro eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (25. April 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also ich habe da gleich noch ne Frage, Ich bin knapp 192cm lang, habe eine Schrittlänge von knapp 92cm. Laut Rechner wird mir ein 21" Rahmen empfohlen. Allerdings gibt es ja nur 20" oder 22".


Da ich den XL Rahmen habe und ähnliche Maße (194cm, gut 92cm SL) kann ich dir etwas zum XL Rahmen berichten. Mit deiner SL von knapp 92cm bist du am minimum für das Rad. Meine Sattelstütze schaut grade mal einen knappen Zentimeter aus dem Rohr.
Ansonsten: Ja das Bike ist in XL definitiv spürbar länger. Ich bin ein Canyon Spectral in L und div. Cubes in L Probe gefahren. Zum XL vom Radon ist das echt ein riesen Schritt, aber zumindest bei meiner Größe sehr angenehm. Alle anderen waren schon in L definitiv unfahrbar kurz (Cube), oder wirklich sehr sehr verspielt und kompakt (Canyon).
Nun hab ich natürlich nicht den Slide-Rahmen in L zum Vergleich, aber sobald ein paar mehr km auf deiner Routenplanung stehen, wirst du über XL denke ich sehr froh sein. Aber wenn du es wirklich klein und verspielt magst, greif ruhig zur L  Es ist von der Geo glaube dem Spectral recht ähnlich, und da du noch 2cm kleiner bist, sollt es dir besser passen.

Ich hoff damit konntest du etwas anfangen


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Hey, das hilft mir definitiv, schon mal danke  
Bringt mich noch ein Stück weiter Richtung L, als Tourer werde ich es sicher weniger nutzen, dafür habe ich noch ein HT. 
Also wenn du mit 194 noch Luft nach oben hast beim XL denke ich ist L sicher die Richtige Wahl. 
Kannst du auch was zur Front sagen? einige berichten ja das sie sehr tief sein soll.


----------



## dermute (25. April 2014)

Puh dazu fehlt mir ein Vergleich. Es ist mein erst 'richtiges' MTB und die ganzen Probefahrten sind mir nicht mehr so im Kopf geblieben. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich kein anderes Rad in XL gefahren bin (sowas hat hier kein Händler vorrätig).


----------



## cemetery (25. April 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Da ich den XL Rahmen habe und ähnliche Maße (194cm, gut 92cm SL) kann ich dir etwas zum XL Rahmen berichten. Mit deiner SL von knapp 92cm bist du am minimum für das Rad. Meine Sattelstütze schaut grade mal einen knappen Zentimeter aus dem Rohr.



Irgendwie hab ich immer das Gefühl das die Leute hier ziemliche Messabweichungen bei der Schrittlänge haben. Du hast die Stütze gerade mal einen cm ausgezogen und Poldi war bei SL 94 beim XL Rahmen schon auf Maximum (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-56#post-11877233)


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Möglicherweise hängt es mit den unterschiedlichen Sitzvorlieben zusammen.


----------



## dermute (25. April 2014)

also die werte von poldi kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. wenn ich meine stütze auch nur 1cm weiter raus zieh, komm ich sicher gar nicht mehr an die pedalen  (außer mit den zehenspitzen  )
Hab bei mir daheim mehrfach gemesen und auch beim Fahrradladen gemessen...


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sattel von Poldi eh zu hoch, das ist ja Rennrad Style


----------



## cemetery (25. April 2014)

@dermute - Hat mich irgendwie auch sehr gewundert. Frag mich schon die ganze Zeit ob da nicht aus versehen ein L Rahmen geliefert wurde.

Nichts desto trotz hab ich auch mal XL bestellt und hoffe das es bei meiner Grösse von 1,90m und SL 94cm die richtige Wahl war. Einen 50er Vorbau hab ich für alle Fälle auch noch hier liegen. 

@Dusius - Was willste machen wenn die Haxn so lange sind  Ich hab meinen Sattel immer so eingestellt das ich bei durchgestreckten Knien noch mit den Fersen auf die Pedale komme. Wenn der Sattel niedriger ist macht sich das sonst spätestens beim nächsten richtigen Anstieg negativ bemerkbar.


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

War jetzt gar nicht böse gemeint oder so ;-) sieht halt nur komisch aus. 
Also ich habe meins jetzt in L bestellt, auch ein radon Mitarbeiter hatte mir zu L geraten bei abfahrtsorientierter Fahrweise. 
Ich hoffe einfach mal es passt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (25. April 2014)

Also stützenlänge ist das eine...
front ist nicht so tief, musst rs schaffen, dass die bei der montage den schaft schön lang lassen...
Also ich mit 1,83 finde l genau passend, außer das etw. Zu lange Sattelrohr...
Aber mit 1,94 würd ich nie nen L fahren, viel zu kompakt! Da würd ich sicher zu xl greifen...
Leider ist es eben durch das lange sitzrohr, die lange kurbel und die 150er reverb schwierig für kurzbeiner große Rahmen zu fahren.
Da besteht evtl die Möglichkeit zum Feinschliff bei Radon...


----------



## geq (25. April 2014)

Kleiner Nachschub:
Bin auch ein abfahrstorientierter und gerade da find ich gerade etw. Länge hildfreich, außer man fährt serpentinen singletrails. Dieser quatsch, wer abfahrtsorientiert ist eine Nummer größer. . 
Das ist ziemlich oldschool, guckt doxh mal bei den Herstellern die geo-änderungen an, die Rahnen werden länger...


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Nun ja, ich denke am Ende muss da jeder selber testen. Lauf Größenrechner liege ich mit 92 er Schritt bei 21" ab 90 wird 20" und ab 96 (glaube ich) 22" angegeben. 

Was meinst du mit dem Schaft, denkst du sie machen einen Spacer mehr rein wenn ich ihnen ne Mail schreibe?


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Naja, also auf Trails ist es mir schon lieber wenn es eine Mischung aus Laufruhe und Agilität hat, da darf es halt nicht all zu lang sein. Ich finde das Slinde in L übrigens gar nicht kurz, das XL aber recht lang ^^
Wird sich ja Zeigen ob das L passt oder nicht.


----------



## cemetery (26. April 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Also stützenlänge ist das eine...
> front ist nicht so tief, musst rs schaffen, dass die bei der montage den schaft schön lang lassen...
> Also ich mit 1,83 finde l genau passend, außer das etw. Zu lange Sattelrohr...
> Aber mit 1,94 würd ich nie nen L fahren, viel zu kompakt! Da würd ich sicher zu xl greifen...
> ...



Gleichzeitig ist die Front für Langbeiner irgendwie dann doch schon wieder zu tief. Da wäre es schön wenn ab Werk zumindest ein Spacer  mehr verbaut wäre.

Wenn ich nachrechne sollte auch der L Rahmen noch für meine Schrittlänge passen. Aber das letzte was ich will ist wieder so eine Rennradsitzhaltung die zum Einsatzgebiet des Bikes wieder so gar nicht passen mag.

Rechnerisch komme ich bei SL 94 und 22" Rahmen auf ca. 3,5-4cm Sattelrohrauszug. Das wäre auch recht stimmig mit der Aussage von dermute der bei SL 92 ca. 1cm Auszug hat. Sollten dann beim 20" Rahmen also ca. 6-6,5cm sein. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab hast du SL85. Würde dann im Umkehrschluss ja bedeuten das die Sattelstütze bei dir unten auf Anschlag ist und die Reverb voll ausgefahren fast schon zu hoch ist. Ist das so in etwa richtig?

Leider finde ich keine genauen Maße zur Reverb und wie weit man die ausziehen kann. Aber so wie ich das auf den Bildern sehe sollten das zwischen Unterkante Ring und der Linie für Max Auszug gut 12 cm sein.


----------



## dermute (26. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Leider finde ich keine genauen Maße zur Reverb und wie weit man die ausziehen kann. Aber so wie ich das auf den Bildern sehe sollten das zwischen Unterkante Ring und der Linie für Max Auszug gut 12 cm sein.


Die Reverb gibt es mit 2 Hublängen: 125mm und 150mm. Radon hat hier die längere verbaut.
Dazu kommen noch mal gut 3cm unten, welche vermutlich für die Hydraulik verdickt ist.
Und im eingesenkten Zustand kann man erkennen, dass es noch ca. 3cm bis zur Mitte der Sattelklemme (diese Schiene) sind. (Aber das zählt man ja aber glaube nicht mit?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (26. April 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wieso gibt Radon eigentlich n dass, das 650B Carbon für All Mountain und "LEICHTES" Enduro gemacht ist? soll das heißen, man kann es nicht ordentlich ran nehmen aufm Trail oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## cemetery (26. April 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Die Reverb gibt es mit 2 Hublängen: 125mm und 150mm. Radon hat hier die längere verbaut.
> Dazu kommen noch mal gut 3cm unten, welche vermutlich für die Hydraulik verdickt ist.



Der dicke Teil ist vermutlich der Ring den ich gemeint hab. Von der Unterkante bis Mitte Sattelklemmung hab ich mit 187mm gerechnet. Das dürfte gut passen.


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## slmslvn (26. April 2014)

Moin.. Also ich bin 191 und habe ne sl von 90. war letztes We in bonn und bin sowohl 20" als auch 22" gefahren. Meine Wahl wäre das 22". Hatte die reverb 1 cm rausgezogen. Fand die Sitzposition bei mittigem Sattel noch sehr aufrecht. Im Stand war es ziemlich perfekt. Beim 20" hing ich mit dem kopf deutlich vorm Lenker. Ich fahre zZt ein 18" cube mit nem 75er Vorbau (ja ich weiss) und rechnerisch ist der reach beim 20" 4 mm (inkl. Vorbau) länger. Da mir das alles zu kurz ist 22". Und wenn ich mich da Kategorisieren sollte  fahre ich bergab orientiert und mit technischem Kram und engen Singletrails. Aber am besten hinfahren und testen.


----------



## Dusius (26. April 2014)

Hmmm, also jetzt bin ich dann doch langsam unsicher, ob L die richtige Wahl war.

Edit: 
Ach, ich sollte hier nicht so viel lesen  habe nochmals mit einem Mitarbeiter gesprochen und mir wurde wieder das 20" empfohlen.
Besser mal nicht verrückt machen und warten und testen.


----------



## rocker2 (26. April 2014)

Hallo Radon Team!
Kurbeln mit welchem Q Faktor kann man denn an dem Rahmen verbauen? Passt da auch ne 156er oder braucht's ne 168er? Und Innelagerstandard ist BB30 oder?

Danke schon mal für die Antwort!


----------



## geq (26. April 2014)

Ja l bei 85 sl ist knapp 1cm zu hoch der sattel...
meine das Innenlager ist gxp pressfit..   Aber bin da nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## Dusius (26. April 2014)

Kürzere Vorbau oder längere Gabelschaft ist nicht möglich, weil die bikes schon vormontiert sind wurde mir mitgeteilt.


----------



## filiale (26. April 2014)

Das stimmt nur fast. Gabelschaft ist nicht zu ändern, korrekt, aber wer Vorort im Laden kauft kann nen anderen Vorbau wählen.


----------



## dj_holgie (26. April 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Das ist ohnehin eine Sache, die ich nicht ganz verstehe.
> 
> Das Bike wird so beworben, aber das "Enduro Racing Team" fährt das Rad wohl so im Renneinsatz.
> Wie ist das vereinbar?



Die Profis fahren halt etwas sauberer bzw. wird da das Bike nach jedem Rennen gewartet. Gerade eben im WC in Australien gesehen, da fahren sogar Leute mit einem Specialized Enduro Bike die Downhill Strecke runter.. 

Und warum soll man mit einem Bike mit AM und Enduro light Freigabe keine Trails schreddern können? AM steht für mich doch für 100% Trail Freigabe?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (26. April 2014)

Also stimmt es doch ganz  
Aber ein Vorbau kostet jetzt nicht die Welt und der is ja schnell gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (26. April 2014)

Nach meiner ersten längeren Ausfahrt heute kann ich nochmal bestätigen: XL war die richtige Wahl! Auf Dauer Merk ich da doch die gestreckte Haltung schon. 

Aber ich hab nen anderes Problem: nach rund 15km fing das Rad tierisch an zu quietschen beim Einfedern hinten. Bei jeder kleinen Bodenwelle gehts los, das nervt tierisch!! Leider konnt ich es nicht genau identifizieren, entweder sind es die Buchsen vom Dämpfer, oder die Aufhängung der Schwinge. Auch mit einem Kollegen zusammen konnten wir es nicht finden! :/
Was kann man da machen? 
Ich würde alle teile mal rausdrehen, fetten (oder muss man da carbonmontagepaste nehmen?) un wieder einbauen. Hat jemand die Drehmomente dazu? 

Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (26. April 2014)

die schwingenaufnahme mit schraube und die dämpferbefestigung wird nicht gefettet.


----------



## Dusius (26. April 2014)

In die M1700 Felge bekomme ich wahrscheinlich kein Schrader Ventil oder?


----------



## cemetery (26. April 2014)

Zumindest nicht ohne Bohrmaschine


----------



## Dusius (26. April 2014)

dann eher noch mal einkaufen gehen, danke


----------



## cemetery (27. April 2014)

Ich hab unterwegs immer noch einen SV zu AV Adapter dabei. Dann kann man bei Bedarf trotzdem auch mal eine Tankstelle ansteuern ohne sich zu ärgern.


----------



## Dusius (27. April 2014)

Hab eigentlich immer ne kleine Pumpe im Rucksack. Ging eher darum, dass ich noch einige Schläuche hier habe aber alle mit AV Ventil ;-)


----------



## c-st (27. April 2014)

gandergr schrieb:


> Nochmals: Frisch aus dem Karton, ohne Pedalen und ohne Tuning: ca. 12.7kg. Spezifieziert ist es mit 12.1kg in S. Also wenn ich 200g für die grössere Rahmengrösse abziehe, hat das Bike immer noch ca. 400g Übergewicht. (und bevor es jemand schreibt: nein, es kommt nicht nur von den Reifen, hatten beide zusammen nur ca. 80g über spez.)



Müssen wir die 80g der Reifen noch von den 400g abziehen? Am besten, wenn du es wirklich so genau wissen willst, nimmst du das Rad auseinander und wiegst die Teile einzeln. Sonst wirst du nie erfahren was wieviel wiegt und was evtl zu schwer ist. Selbst wenn Radon dir ein Bike in M als Vergleich wiegt, ist das eine neue Charge, neue Rahmen, evtl mit anderem Gewicht - und du weißt immer noch nicht ob an deinem Rad die Federgabel, die Bremse, der Sattel, ... was auch immer schwerer ist. Vielleicht hast du auch einfach _richtig_ Pech und jedes Teil ist ein paar Gramm schwerer und aufsummiert hast du dein "Übergewicht". 
Ganz nebenbei, das "Übergewicht" deines M-Rades liegt keine 5% über dem angegebenen Gewicht des S-Rades ...


----------



## Dusius (27. April 2014)

Man kann es ja auch übertreiben. Geh einfach aufs Klo bevor du aufs Bike gehst und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandergr (27. April 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Man kann es ja auch übertreiben. Geh einfach aufs Klo bevor du aufs Bike gehst und gut is.


dein Kommentar ist nicht hilfreich. Ich hab im Dezember ein Rad für 4000euro bestellt, welches dazumal mit 11.9kg ausgeschrieben wurde. Wenn ich dann ein Rad mit 12.7kg bekomme, erwarte ich, dass sich Jemand darum kümmert.


----------



## Dusius (27. April 2014)

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen, aber hast du mal daran gedacht dass es auch an der Wage liegen kann?
Wie schon geschrieben wurde haben alle Teile Toleranzen und vielleicht hat sich was aufsummiert. 
Aber auch wenn schon, ich kann den Gewicht Hype nicht nachvollziehen, den Unterschied merkst du eh nicht. Aber auch wenn schon, die Rahmen werden sicher unter den besten Voraussetzungen gewogen, so ist das nunmal. 
Hast du schonmal versucht dein Auto mit dem vom Hersteller angegebenen Verbrauch zu fahren? unmöglich.


----------



## gandergr (27. April 2014)

c-st schrieb:


> Müssen wir die 80g der Reifen noch von den 400g abziehen? Am besten, wenn du es wirklich so genau wissen willst, nimmst du das Rad auseinander und wiegst die Teile einzeln. Sonst wirst du nie erfahren was wieviel wiegt und was evtl zu schwer ist. Selbst wenn Radon dir ein Bike in M als Vergleich wiegt, ist das eine neue Charge, neue Rahmen, evtl mit anderem Gewicht - und du weißt immer noch nicht ob an deinem Rad die Federgabel, die Bremse, der Sattel, ... was auch immer schwerer ist. Vielleicht hast du auch einfach _richtig_ Pech und jedes Teil ist ein paar Gramm schwerer und aufsummiert hast du dein "Übergewicht".
> Ganz nebenbei, das "Übergewicht" deines M-Rades liegt keine 5% über dem angegebenen Gewicht des S-Rades ...


sehe ich auch so. Nur wenn ich alles auseinandernehme und z.B auch den Steuersatz einzeln wiege, weiss ich immer noch nicht, was dieser wiegen soll. zudem weiss ich auch nicht was z.b. die gabel mit gekürztem rohr und einsatz wiegen soll. für ein bike zu diesem preis erwarte ich vom hersteller
-dass er mir sagt, ob das gewicht innerhalb der toleranz liegt
-er mich unterstützt indem er mir die gewichte von. z.b räder komplett, gabel, rahmen mit dämpfer und tretlager.... durchgiebt. damit ich die 'problemzone' identifizierem kann
-er mir eine antwort gibt, wenn er mir diese zusagt


----------



## rocker2 (27. April 2014)

Ich habe gesehen, dass ich meine Frage von S. 65 präzisieren muss:
Und zwar will ich eine xx1 Kurbel statt der serienmäßigen X1 Alukurbel bei nem 8.0 SE montieren. Welche Kurbelversion brauche ich da? GXP oder BB30? Auf der Seite von radon steht leider nur X1 Pressfit. Dieses Innenlager gibt es aber in beiden Versionen... 

Danke für eine schnelle Antwort. Hätte die Teile nämlich gerne schon da, wenn das Bike in KW 19 kommt


----------



## Vincy (27. April 2014)

GXP.


----------



## cemetery (27. April 2014)

Weiß zufällig jemand was für ein Tretlager man da dann für eine XT Kurble bräuchte? Beim 9.0 steht SM-BB71 Aber da gibts ja wieder verschieden Ausführungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocker2 (27. April 2014)

Und warum ist dann ein BB Pressfit Aufkleber auf den Rahmen angebracht? (Ich weiß, anderes Modell, der ist aber eindeutig auch beim 8.0 SE vorhanden: siehe Radon Seite):
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/qu/j1/quj1pak3ttlu/large_Radon_2014-5.jpg?0


----------



## rocker2 (27. April 2014)

Hatte ich bei meiner Recherche grade gefunden...


----------



## cemetery (27. April 2014)

Gegenfrage, warum nicht? GXP gibt es ja verschiedenste Ausführungen, unter anderem auch als Pressfit.


----------



## rocker2 (27. April 2014)

Weil GXP ein andres Zeichen hat? Warum schreibt man BB Pressfit drauf und verbaut dann GXP?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. April 2014)

rocker2 schrieb:


> Weil GXP ein andres Zeichen hat? Warum schreibt man BB Pressfit drauf und verbaut dann GXP?


 Das Slide 150 hat BB 92 Pressfit nicht BB30.


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Slide 150 hat BB 92 Pressfit nicht BB30.


 sorry 160


----------



## rocker2 (27. April 2014)

Alles klar. Danke Bodo. Damit brauch ich dann ne GXP Kurbel. Passt an das Rad auch ne Kurbel mit Q Faktor 156 bei 175 mm langem Kurbelarm?


----------



## cemetery (27. April 2014)

Danke Bodo 



rocker2 schrieb:


> Weil GXP ein andres Zeichen hat? Warum schreibt man BB Pressfit drauf und verbaut dann GXP?



BB und Pressfit sind auch nicht das gleiche. Der Aufkleber soll vermutlich einfach auf den ersten Blick zeigen das der Rahmen ein BB oder Pressfit Lagergehäuse hat. 

Die Bezeichnung GXP sagt über das Lagergehäuse ja erst mal gar nichts aus. Du bekommst das GXP Pressfit, GXP BB30, GXP BB92...


----------



## dermute (28. April 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Dusius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wieso gibt Radon eigentlich n dass, das 650B Carbon für All Mountain und "LEICHTES" Enduro gemacht ist? soll das heißen, man kann es nicht ordentlich ran nehmen aufm Trail oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


Das Video hat jemand auf euer Facebook-Seite gepostet.
Es handelt sich dabei allerdings um ein Swoop 210 und nicht um das Slide 160.

Was war dann die Intention zu dieser Videoantwort?


----------



## geq (28. April 2014)

Also ich kann natürlich nichts zu Dauerhaltbarkeit sagen, aber ich muss sagen ich hatte in Winterberg eine Menge spaß mit dem Bike und muss sagen es hat eine gut Figur dort gemacht.
Man kann es auf jeden Fall ordentlich gas geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (28. April 2014)

rocker2 schrieb:


> Danke für eine schnelle Antwort. Hätte die Teile nämlich gerne schon da, wenn das Bike in KW 19 kommt



Aus der KW 19 ist schon die KW 20 geworden!  Schau mal auf der Seite vom BD. Nervt allmählich!!! (..zuerst KW 18.) Für die 4 Monate Lieferzeit gibts nocht nicht mal ne Luftpumpe mit dazu...! Buuuh!!!


----------



## rocker2 (28. April 2014)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass das nur für Neubestellungen gilt!

PS.: Könnten bitte die Radon Jungs da was offizielles zu sagen?


----------



## Dusius (28. April 2014)

Was erwartet ihr eigentlich? Es ist mehr oder weniger Hauptsaison und alle wollen gerade ein neues Bike. 
Das sich Termine nach hinten verschieben ist um die Zeit doch vollkommen normal bei Versendern, übrigens bei allen. Mit so was muss man schon rechnen.


----------



## rocker2 (28. April 2014)

Das sollte mMn bei keinem Händler "normal" sein. Ich finde man kann bei einer so langen Lieferzeit schon ein pünktliches Lieferdatum erwarten. Radon kann da wahrscheinlich nichts für, weil vermutlich in Asien gefertigt wird. 
Dann lieber ehrlich sein, ein längeres Datum z.B. Aus Erfahrungen der Vorjahre angeben und früher liefern. Ist aufrichtiger und macht Kunden zufriedener.

PS.: zudem bestelle ich das Bike für die Saison 2014. Da bringt es mir wenig, wenn mein Bike erst im Spätsommer kommt. Wenn man Endurorennen damit fahren will ist sowas nervig. (V.a. mit Ersatzteilen für die Rennen USW, wenn man noch ein 26er daheim hat, plus Einfahren auf das Bike etc.)

Ist aber wie gesagt kein Radon spezifisches Problem. Aber über ein Goodie als Entschädigung würde ich mich schon freuen


----------



## Dusius (28. April 2014)

Jo, du hast schon recht, ich finde es auch nicht toll wenn man länger warten muss als gesagt. Wer wartet schon gerne auf ein Bike 

Klar wäre es toll wenn es eine "Entschädigung" geben würde, aber ich denke das passt einfach nicht in die Kalkulation. Es sind ja sicher viele Bestellungen die sich verzögern.


----------



## geq (28. April 2014)

Das ist in der Bikebranche üblich 1 woche ist da nix..


----------



## ACF (28. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine Frage zur Grösse, ich weiss das Thema wurde schon mehrmals aufgegriffen, bin mir jedoch immernoch unsicher.
Fahre ein 18,5 Zoll Trek Fuel EX 9 (2009) und fühle mich mit einer SL von 86cm und Körpergrösse von 180cm sehr wohl drauf. Die Oberrohrlänge beträgt 610 cm und ich habe einen 70mm Vorbau montiert.




Vergleiche ich die Geometriedaten mit dem Radon 9.0 würde dies doch eher für ein L sprechen? Ich habe jedoch Bedenken wegen der Überstandshöhe von 77,1cm beim Radon verglichen mit den 72.7cm vom Trek. Ist da noch genug Platz wenn man relativ schnell absteigen muss? Hat jemand mit einer SL von 86cm das L getestet? Oder sollte ich doch eher zum M greifen? Fahre sowohl Trails als auch längere Touren (2-4 Stunden).
Wohne in Zürich und habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit die Grösse zu testen.

Ich freue mich auf eure Meinungen!


----------



## ron101 (28. April 2014)

Eine lieferverzögerungs Mail ist jedenfalls noch nicht raus. 
Als es von KW18 auf 19 wechselte kam eine Mail mit dem neuen Liefertermin.

Habe letzte Woche auf meinem Hausberg ein Scott Genius LT700 Fahrer getroffen, der hatte seine Jungfernfahrt mit dem Bike, bestellt hatte er es letzten September.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Triple-M (28. April 2014)

Also ich hab mein 8.0er in L am 13.04. bestellt und trotz Ostern war es letzte Woche Mittwoch hier in Stuttgart beim Händler, da kann ich wirklich nicht meckern. Stand auch auf Status grün im Shop... 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (28. April 2014)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Kette und der Kettenstrebe aus? es ist ja ein Schutz dran. Würdet ihr dennoch empfehlen ein Neopren Schutz zusätzlich dran zu machen oder ist der vorhandene vollkommen ausreichend?


----------



## zwergy (28. April 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum 8.0. Dort ist ja eine SRAM 2fach Kurbel und eine E13 Kettenführung verbaut. Kann davon mal jemand ein Foto reinstellen, wie ist der Umwerfer befestigt. Kann man einen E13 KeFü überhaupt mit einem e-Type Umwerfer fahren?


----------



## filiale (28. April 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Kette und der Kettenstrebe aus? es ist ja ein Schutz dran. Würdet ihr dennoch empfehlen ein Neopren Schutz zusätzlich dran zu machen oder ist der vorhandene vollkommen ausreichend?



Ich würde immer, egal ob Alu oder Carbon, einen zusätzlichen Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz montieren. Es sieht einfach scheiße aus wenn überall Einschlaglöcher vorhanden sind. Und bei Carbon wird noch zusätzlich das Material geschwächt. So gut hält auf Dauer keine Klarsichtfolie.


----------



## Aalex (29. April 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Eine lieferverzögerungs Mail ist jedenfalls noch nicht raus.
> Als es von KW18 auf 19 wechselte kam eine Mail mit dem neuen Liefertermin.
> 
> Habe letzte Woche auf meinem Hausberg ein Scott Genius LT700 Fahrer getroffen, der hatte seine Jungfernfahrt mit dem Bike, bestellt hatte er es letzten September.
> ...



man kann ja mal aus spaß bei YT ein Radel bestellen... da geht man monatelang in vorkasse und da sind 2 wochen gar nichts.

so wie es aussieht zahlen die von den vorbestellungen die gesamte produktion.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (29. April 2014)

Das ist Blödsinn, bezahlen mußt du erst wenn das Bike lieferbar ist - ich hab' schon im Dezember bestellt und noch keinen Cent bezahlt...


----------



## cemetery (29. April 2014)

Ich denke mal die Aussage bezieht sich wohl auf YT. 

Wenn du mit PayPal oder Kreditkarte bezahlst wird aber auch bei Radon gleich belastet soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung hab. Nur bei Vorkasse musst du erst kurz vor dem Versand überweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (29. April 2014)

ich meine yt 

möchte aber auch keinen hersteller in mißkredit stellen. jeder hat ein anderes vertriebskonzept.

aber wem 2 wochen lieferverzögerung in der hauptsaison sauer aufstoßen kann ja mal ein neues auto bestellen..


----------



## cemetery (29. April 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> aber wem 2 wochen lieferverzögerung in der hauptsaison sauer aufstoßen kann ja mal ein neues auto bestellen..



Auf ein Auto warte ich zumindest nicht so lange wie auf das 8.0 SE. Obwohl ich eher spät bestellt habe.


----------



## Dusius (29. April 2014)

Abhängig vom Auto wie auch vom Bike.
Aber das alles ändert doch auch nichts ;-)


----------



## cemetery (29. April 2014)

War keine Beschwerde  

Ich freue mich einfach nur tierisch auf das Bike. Klar ist man da über die Wartezeit nicht erfreut und noch weniger wenn sich Liefertermine verzögern. Aber so lange das alles im Rahmen bleibt und das Bike dann später auch vernünftig zusammengebaut geliefert wird ist das noch kein Grund sich jetzt drüber aufzuregen. Bis dahin hoffe ich einfach mit vollstem Optimismus das die ersten Fahrten für alles Entschädigen


----------



## ron101 (29. April 2014)

Yeah und jetzt ist es wenigstens richtig schlammig und sumpfig, da kann man dann das neue bike so richtig einsauen )

Cheers
ron


----------



## Aalex (29. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Auf ein Auto warte ich zumindest nicht so lange wie auf das 8.0 SE. Obwohl ich eher spät bestellt habe.



bei bestellung wusstest du doch dass das vor kw 18 nix wird

und bei 2 wochen beschwerste dich? also ich bitte dich...

bekannter kriegt seinen leon cupra demnächst dnan doch mal ausgeliefert. bestellt hat der im september. geliefert werden sollte im januar.

und der kasten kostet 32k eier.


----------



## cemetery (29. April 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> bei bestellung wusstest du doch dass das vor kw 18 nix wird
> 
> und bei 2 wochen *beschwerste dich?* also ich bitte dich...



Scroll mal etwas hoch  Stand glaub sogar schon KW19 bei der Bestellung. 



Aalex schrieb:


> Bekannter kriegt seinen leon cupra demnächst dnan doch mal ausgeliefert. bestellt hat der im september. geliefert werden sollte im januar.
> 
> und der kasten kostet 32k eier.



Wie Dusius schon geschrieben hat, das kann so oder so sein. Gibt genug Automodelle wo du Heute bestellst und im Juni abholen kannst. 

Aber ich denke wir sind uns da einig dass man ja weiß worauf man sich einlässt. 1-2 Wochen sind da in der Regel dann auch kein Thema. Aber die Zeit kann trotzdem lang werden wenn man sich eben drauf freut. Blöd wird es dann aber wenn es auf einmal ein Monat oder gar noch mehr wird.


----------



## Dusius (29. April 2014)

Wieso gibt es hier eigentlich kein Wartezimmer? ich glaube da wären so Unterhaltungen besser aufgehoben


----------



## Matrox (30. April 2014)

Habe zwecks Bestellung 8.0SE nun mal bei bike-discount angerufen: Aussage war, dass alle auch jetzt noch neuen Bestellungen wohl mit der ersten Lieferung, die in KW19/20 erwartet wird, bedient werden können. Also genug Volumen vorhanden.
Werde meins zum Service-Partner schicken lassen damit´s nicht als letztes aufgebaut und verschickt wird


----------



## radmodi (30. April 2014)

...wenn man kein Ersatzbike hat, zählt jede Woche. Hauptsaison hin oder her! Ich zahl auch gern etwas mehr, für z.B. Überstunden. 

Genug der Wartezimmerplauderei, bringt nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (30. April 2014)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Spezis von Radon. Ich möchte das 8.0 SE gerne auf 2x10 Shimano umrüsten. 

Der User Bartschipro hatte mal ein Foto von der unteren Austrittsöffnung und den dort verbauten Buchsen gepostet.







Ich vermute mal bei 1x11 ist hier sinnigerweise nur eine Seite ausgebohrt/-gefeilt und auch nur eine Buchse verbaut? Die Öffnung zu erweitern ist ja kein großer Akt, aber wo bekomme ich dann noch so eine Buchse her


----------



## Triple-M (30. April 2014)

So Leute,

kurzes Update von meiner Seite: Hab heut mein 8.0er in L (online bestellt am 13.04.) in Stuttgart beim Radon-Servicepoint Flowride übernommen und bin mit der Größenwahl jetzt vollkommen zufrieden. Ich hatte ja bereits das M vor ca. 3 Wochen bekommen, das mir aber bei meinen Maßen (1,83m / SL87) doch etwas zu kompakt war. Also kurzerhand das L bestellt - und ich muss sagen, es passt perfekt. Ich hab die Reverb jetzt ca. 15mm ausgezogen montiert - damit habe ich wirklich eine Top-Sitzposition, sowohl für längere Touren, als auch auf Trails sollte das wirklich gut passen. Hab ich jetzt logischerweise noch nicht ausgiebig testen können, aber der erste Eindruck ist wirklich perfekt. Bin reichlich gespannt auf den ersten "vernünftigen" Ausritt!

Achja, ein Wort noch zu Flowride - den Shop hatte ich bisher gar nicht gekannt und bin über die H&S-Seite bei der Bikebestellung drauf gestossen, weil das der nächste Radon-Shop war in meiner Nähe. Abwicklung und Ausführung der Übergabe war wirklich erste Sahne. Das Bike stand fertig montiert zum vereinbarten Termin im Laden und der Chef hat sich mindestens eine Stunde Zeit genommen für das erste Setup (kürzen der Reverb-Leitung, etc.) und das Bike richtig ausführlich erklärt. Natürlich kann man das auch alles relativ einfach selbst erledigen, aber die 30€ sind m.E. gut investiert - zumal ich auf dem Weg das Bike gut zwei Wochen nach Bestellung bereits bei mir in der Garage stehen hab, eine Direktlieferung nach Hause hätte sicher etwas länger gedauert.

So viel dazu, allseits gute Fahrt und 

Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## bosso (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo.


hätte ein kurze frage bezüglich dem Luftdruck im Dämpfer.

hab ein Side 9.0 (Fox Dämpfer) da jetzt auf der Fox Homepage keine expliziten Luftdruckangaben stehen sondern lediglich der negativ Federweg, wollte ich kurz fragen was Ihr so an Luft drinnen habt - ich komme bei ca. 90kg auf 160psi. Stimmt diese Größenordnung ungefähr?


lg und danke für etaige Antworten


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. Mai 2014)

Das Slide 160 Carbon holt sich nach dem "überragenden" Gesamtsieg Mountainbike auch den Gesamtsieg in der BIKE. 13,15 Kg inkl. Pedale in 20" kosten 2999,-. Dafür gibt es eine "super" und den "TIPP" und den Gesamtsieg, den Zweitbesten STW Wert und einen fantastisch leichten 160er Rahmen, die Referenz "Bergab" und ein Kletterverhalten, dass den 140er nicht nachsteht. 
FAZIT: Das vielseitigste Touren-Enduro, …Hammer Bike….die Zukunft der All-Mountain-Plus Kategorie.

Wer von Euch hat es? Tipp -wir sind am Wochenende in Riva mit den Testbikes und am 10.5 haben wir 25 Jahre Jubiläum, 20 Jahre Radon und einjähriges im Megastore. Wir freuen uns auf eure Besuche.


----------



## blauhassinger (2. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das Slide 160 Carbon holt sich nach dem "überragenden" Gesamtsieg
> .
> 
> Wer von Euch hat es? ....Anhang anzeigen 289933



Ich! ... Ich hab eins ... Naja also fast

warte noch auf die Lieferung.

Oder soll ichs am 10.05. lieber im Megastore  selber abholen?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Mai 2014)

Gut gemacht, Bodo!  

Und der Rest der Truppe natürlich auch!


----------



## cemetery (2. Mai 2014)

Ohne den Patzer mit dem Schaltzug und dem Laufrad wäre es eigentlich makellos 

Griffe und Sattel sind meiner Meinung nach wertungsfrei. Dafür sind Anatomie und Vorlieben der Fahrer einfach zu verschieden.


----------



## Dusius (2. Mai 2014)

Also wenn man Griffe und Sattel in die Wertung mit einfließen lassen muss, hat man sich sicherlich viele Gedanken machen müssen um was zum meckern zu finden 
Freue mich schon riesig auf mein Exemplar!


----------



## cemetery (2. Mai 2014)

Der Test hinterlässt bei mir auch noch einige Fragen. 

Warum ist die Gabel nur irgendwo zwischen AM und Enduro? Was ist denn dann nach Meinung der Tester eine "echte" Enduro Gabel 

Warum macht ein 80er Vorbau das Slide zu einem besseren AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Der Test hinterlässt bei mir auch noch einige Fragen.
> 
> Warum ist die Gabel nur irgendwo zwischen AM und Enduro? Was ist denn dann nach Meinung der Tester eine "echte" Enduro Gabel
> 
> Warum macht ein 80er Vorbau das Slide zu einem besseren AM?



Bei letzterem tippe ich darauf, weil man mit einem längeren Vorbau beim Bergaufstrampeln mehr Gewicht auf das Vorderrad bringt. Das von mir seinerzeit getestete Vorführ-Slide in M hatte auch einen längeren Vorbau.


----------



## rocker2 (2. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Der Test hinterlässt bei mir auch noch einige Fragen.
> 
> Warum ist die Gabel nur irgendwo zwischen AM und Enduro? Was ist denn dann nach Meinung der Tester eine "echte" Enduro Gabel
> 
> Warum macht ein 80er Vorbau das Slide zu einem besseren AM?


Schätze wegen der Absenkfunktion. Die hat dann dementsprechend ne bessere Bergauf-Performance bei geringen Einbußen im Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## dermute (3. Mai 2014)

Mein Slide ist nun beim ServicePartner zur Erstinspektion und mit der Aufgabe das Böse Knartzen im Rahmen zu beseitigen (was hoffentlich nicht vom Rahmen kommt).
Seine erste Reaktion war "Das hört sich gar nicht gut an!"  
Na mal sehen, heut sei kein Radon-Techniker erreichbar, ab Montag probiert ers dann...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (3. Mai 2014)

Hey, ich möchte mein 8.0 wenn es da ist irgendwann gerne auf 1x10 umbauen, muss ich da was bestimmtes beachten oder kann ich einfach ein 34er Kettenblatt drauf machen und fertig?


----------



## ravenride (3. Mai 2014)

bosso schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> 
> hätte ein kurze frage bezüglich dem Luftdruck im Dämpfer.
> ...


Die luftdruckangaben sind nur ca. richtwerte, von daher nicht so interessant weil biker unterschiedliche vorlieben und fahrweise haben. Und andere bei abziehen der pumpe 10 PSI verlieren weil sie es nicht beherrschen. Deshalb ist nur die SAG einstellung ausschlaggebend, ob dir 20% oder 25% bzw. 30% SAG zusagen liegt an deiner fahrweise. Zudem sind die luftdruckpumpen nicht kalibriert.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Mai 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Das ist ohnehin eine Sache, die ich nicht ganz verstehe.
> 
> Das Bike wird so beworben, aber das "Enduro Racing Team" fährt das Rad wohl so im Renneinsatz.
> Wie ist das vereinbar?



Das ist weil die Kategorieeinordnungen schwammig sind! Leichtes Enduro = Rennenduro, wobei manche mit nem Superenduro bei den Rennen antreten oder mit nem All Mountain/Trailbike was sogar hinten nur 125mm Federweg hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Mai 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> ... oder mit nem All Mountain/Trailbike was sogar hinten nur 125mm Federweg hat.



Und das dann noch - je nach Fahrergröße - in 29". Das Enduro-Rennen in Willingen war letztes Jahr so ein Kandidat für Trailrider.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Mai 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Und das dann noch - je nach Fahrergröße - in 29". Das Enduro-Rennen in Willingen war letztes Jahr so ein Kandidat für Trailrider.



Ja und uns Normalos bleibt halt meist nur 1, vielleicht noch ein zweites Rad und kein Fuhrpark aus dem man jeweils das Passende abgreift.

Ich fahr gerne 26 und 650B trotz 1,99m und 97cm Schrittlänge. Würde das also nicht von der Fahrergröße abhängig machen.


----------



## blauhassinger (8. Mai 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Mein Slide ist nun beim ServicePartner zur Erstinspektion und mit der Aufgabe das Böse Knartzen im Rahmen zu beseitigen (was hoffentlich nicht vom Rahmen kommt).
> Seine erste Reaktion war "Das hört sich gar nicht gut an!"
> Na mal sehen, heut sei kein Radon-Techniker erreichbar, ab Montag probiert ers dann...



Hi dermute, was kam denn bei der Inspektion raus? Lag's am Rahmen?


----------



## dermute (8. Mai 2014)

Tja leider sieht es nicht gut aus. Der Techniker hat wohl schon das halbe Rad zerlegt und sich auch Tipps von Radon-Technikern geholt, das hat alles nichts gebracht. Eine Idee will er noch ausprobieren. Falls es nicht klappt, muss das Rad zu Radon 
Entweder finden deren Techniker dann einen Fehler, oder es liegt wirklich am Rahmen (Einfach nur Pech und einen Produktionsfehler erwischt? )


----------



## Aalex (8. Mai 2014)

wo kommt das denn her? und wann tritt das auf? (Pedalieren, einfedern)

Carbon knarzt nicht, es sei denn das laminat weist zwischenfaserbrüche auf, was nur vorkommt, wenn der Rahmen hin ist. Das kann man bei einem flammenneuen Rahmen erstmal ausschließen.

Was knarzt sind trockene Lagersitze, trockene Schraubverbindungen, Innenlager, lose Kassette, lose Dämpferbolzen, unsauber entgratete nippelsitze können auch knarzen usw usf. Die Liste an möglichen Fehlerquellen ist schier unendlich, nur der Rahmen ist es in der Regel nicht, wenn dann nur die Hardware im Rahmen.


----------



## dermute (8. Mai 2014)

Ich zitiere mich dazu mal selbst:


dermute schrieb:


> nach rund 15km fing das Rad tierisch an zu quietschen beim Einfedern hinten. Bei jeder kleinen Bodenwelle gehts los, das nervt tierisch


Wobei das quietschen würde ich doch eher als knarksen bezeichnen aber die Interpretation sei jedem selbst überlassen.

Das ist mein 1. 'richtiges' MTB, da fehlt mir noch das Know-How alles selber zu machen. Dies wollt ich schon mit der Zeit aufbauen, aber das braucht auch Werkzeug. Und wenn man einen Service-Partner hat, warum nicht...
Wenn er das nicht findet, finde ich es im Moment erst recht nicht.

Vielleicht ist es ja auch die Hardware im Rahmen, der Service-Partner hat es bisher nicht finden können. So bleibt mir dann ja keine andere Wahl.


----------



## Aalex (8. Mai 2014)

da gibt es ja möglichkeiten.

da wird irgendein lagersitz, oder eine verschraubung im hinterbau trocken sein. Also kein Weltuntergang, aber bei einem neuen Rad natürlich doof. 

Würde dem Servicepartner raten mal Kontakt mit Radon aufzunehmen. Könnte da zwar Tips geben, aber möchte Radon da nicht vorgreifen. Letzten Endes entscheiden die das.


----------



## dermute (8. Mai 2014)

Wie ich schon schrieb hat er mehrfach mit Radon Kontakt aufgenommen und sich Tipps geholt.
Mal schauen was er sagt, wenn er mich die Tage wieder anruft...


----------



## Dusius (8. Mai 2014)

Wie macht ihr das mit dem Montageständer? wo klemmt ihr das Bike fest?


----------



## ticris (8. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das mit dem Montageständer? wo klemmt ihr das Bike fest?


Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (8. Mai 2014)

Jo aber dann musst sie ein Stück raus ziehen oder? Also am oberen Teil kann man es nicht festklemmen oder?


----------



## Nezzar (8. Mai 2014)

Auf keinen Fall. Immer am unteren Teil der Reverb klemmen, also dem Teil, der sich nicht bewegt. Dem Rad müsste auch eine Anleitung für die Reverb beigelegen haben. Da ist das auch noch mal illustriert.


----------



## kschnecker (8. Mai 2014)

Am Oberrohr.


----------



## cemetery (8. Mai 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> ... Da ist das auch noch mal illustriert.


----------



## kramber (8. Mai 2014)

Liebe Leute!

Ich bin hier neu im Forum, erstmal Grüß Euch!

Ich überlege ebenfalls mir ein Slide 160 zuzulegen, da ich relativ groß bin (190 / 92 cm Schrittlänge) würde ich einerseits Eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich der Rahmengröße interessieren - reicht hier noch der 20" Rahmen oder muss es schon der 22"er sein? 

Und, wer von Euch hat einen 22" Rahmen, ich würde gerne ein Foto sehen (vorallem weden der Abstützung des Sattelrohrs am Oberrohr) kann bei großen Rahmen grauslich aussehen!

Vielen Dank vorerst!
LG
Bernhard


----------



## Dusius (8. Mai 2014)

Hängt wohl von deinen Vorlieben ab. Ich habe mir mir 192 und 92 Schrittlänge ein 20" bestelle. Möchte aber auch keine Touren fahren sondern Trails ballern 
Ich kann dir näheres sagen wenn es da ist.

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal das Thema hier überfliegen, Größenfragen wurden schon oft besprochen.


----------



## cemetery (8. Mai 2014)

Hier findest du ein Bild von einem 22er http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-56#post-11877233


----------



## kramber (8. Mai 2014)

Super, vielen Dank für die raschen Antworten!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, das wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt. Im Interview auf der Radon-Website kündigt Bodo Probst eine Überarbeitung des Slide 160 an: "Aber auch beim Slide 160 ruhe ich mich nicht auf den Lorbeeren aus, sondern werde das Rad für 2015 an einigen Stellen weiter verbessern." Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 

Das ganze Interview findet ihr übrigens hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (8. Mai 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> ..."Aber auch beim Slide 160 ruhe ich mich nicht auf den Lorbeeren aus, sondern werde das Rad für 2015 an einigen Stellen weiter verbessern."



Genau die richtige Einstellung um vor dem Ruhestand noch das eine oder andere Masterpiece in die Pipeline zu schießen


----------



## ron101 (8. Mai 2014)

Gibt es ein Bike welches nicht weiter entwickelt wird?

Cheers
ron


----------



## RobG301 (9. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Hier findest du ein Bild von einem 22er http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-56#post-11877233



Sieht doch sehr schick aus!


----------



## Alpenstreicher (9. Mai 2014)

Das Slide 160 8.0 ist leider nur noch in 22" verfügbar. Gibts für die kleineren Rahmengrößen nochmal eine neue Auflage?


Alpenstreicher


----------



## kramber (9. Mai 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Sieht doch sehr schick aus!


Absolut, wobei die Sattelstützenlänge mich doch leicht irritiert ....


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (9. Mai 2014)

kschnecker schrieb:


> Am Oberrohr.



da wär ich vorsichtig mit


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Das Slide 160 8.0 ist leider nur noch in 22" verfügbar. Gibts für die kleineren Rahmengrößen nochmal eine neue Auflage?
> 
> 
> Alpenstreicher


Leider gibt es für das Slide Carbon 8.0 keine Nachlieferungen in den nicht mehr verfügbaren Größen. Wir wurden positiv von der hohen Nachfrage überrascht, die recht unüblich ist für das erste Jahr eines neu eingeführten Modells! Schade für alle, die keins mehr ergattern konnten. Wobei, diejenigen haben in der nächsten Saison die Wahl zwischen Carbon und Alu...


----------



## radmodi (9. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön Radon! 
Lieferzeit 8.0 SE.
Aus KW 18 wurde 19, wurde 20 und jetzt 21 und bis ihr das Teil zusammengeschraubt und versendet habt KW 22.
Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich´s nicht Anfang Jannuar bestellt. Und bis dato keine persönliche Info!


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. Mai 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Sehr schön Radon!
> Lieferzeit 8.0 SE.
> Aus KW 18 wurde 19, wurde 20 und jetzt 21 und bis ihr das Teil zusammengeschraubt und versendet habt KW 22.
> Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich´s nicht Anfang Jannuar bestellt. Und bis dato keine persönliche Info!



wir tun unser mögliches und sind auch von Zuliefern abhängig. Da bei uns die Räder nach Bestelleingang versendet werden, hast du auf jeden Fall Glück, denn sonst hättest du schnell länger warten können, da wir momentan explodieren.


----------



## radmodi (9. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> wir tun unser mögliches und sind auch von Zuliefern abhängig. Da bei uns die Räder nach Bestelleingang versendet werden, hast du auf jeden Fall Glück, denn sonst hättest du schnell länger warten können, da wir momentan explodieren.


Mit der Geduld am Ende, Chris!
8.0 SE soeben abbestellt und 10.0 bestellt.


----------



## Dusius (9. Mai 2014)

Da ist dir sicher keiner böse :-D


----------



## Aalex (9. Mai 2014)

hätt dich nun auch schlimmer treffen können dann


----------



## ron101 (9. Mai 2014)

Gilt die KW21 auch für die welche bereits im Januar bestellt hatten, oder nur für die welche erst jetzt bestellen?
Cheers
ron


----------



## riGooo (9. Mai 2014)

10.0 ist ausverkauft und dein 8.0 jetzt fuer wen anders reserviert 

Bleibt nur noch das 0.0


----------



## radmodi (9. Mai 2014)

Danke für die tröstenden Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (9. Mai 2014)

...möchte jemand meine nagelneuen SRAM X-Sync XX1 28er und 30er Kettenblätter und den XX1 Spyder, inkl. Schrauben kaufen? Wollte umrüsten, hat sich ja erledigt. NP. 176,- EUR mit Rechnung v. bike 24; VB.150,- EUR


----------



## Matrox (9. Mai 2014)

was wolltest du umrüsten ? das 8.0 SE kommt doch schon mit 1-fach vorne und 30er Blatt ?


----------



## Dusius (9. Mai 2014)

Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten er will zweifach


----------



## Matrox (9. Mai 2014)

denke eher von x01 auf xx1 !? was man sich so für gedanken macht wenn klar ist man wartet noch >3 Wochen auf´s bike...


----------



## radmodi (9. Mai 2014)

...möchte jemand meine nagelneuen SRAM X-Sync XX1 28er und 30er Kettenblätter und den XX1 Spyder, inkl. Schrauben kaufen? Wollte umrüsten, hat sich ja erledigt. NP. 176,- EUR mit Rechnung v. bike 24; VB.150,- EUR


Matrox schrieb:


> denke eher von x01 auf xx1 !? was man sich so für gedanken macht wenn klar ist man wartet noch >3 Wochen auf´s bike...


Klar, was sonst! Einfacher KB-Wechsel und der Spyder ist formschlüssig mit dem KB und nicht einfach nur drauf geschraubt.


----------



## fub (9. Mai 2014)

@Radon-Bikes oder @ChrisStahl  ich würde mich der Frage von ron101 anschließen und gerne wissen ob KW 20 für die schon bestellten Räder gehalten werden kann oder ob sich alle Räder nach hinten verschieben. Falls ja, ist der Termin dann fix oder kann sich das erneut verschieben?


----------



## xxluthorxx (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gestern mit Hs telefoniert vor der letzten Mai Woche wird das nix mit 8.0 Se's

Die ham noch nicht ma die Räder zum zusammenbauen da..


----------



## ron101 (9. Mai 2014)

Hmm bis jetzt war mir die Warterei um 1 bis 2 Wochen eigentlich noch egal.
Da sich vorgestern mein Hinterbau Dämpfer am Bike verabschiedet hat, ist es mir mittlerweilen nicht mehr so egal.
Cheers
ron


----------



## dermute (9. Mai 2014)

Sooo mein Service-Partner konnte leider den Fehler nicht finden... :'(
Das Rad geht nun ab zu Radon, das übernimmt er gleich für mich.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie lang dann die Reparatur bei Radon dauert? Die Saison geht doch grade los und da hat man schon ein Rad und kann nicht fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (9. Mai 2014)

Vieleicht könnten die einen 9er Rahmen nehmen und mit den 8SE Parts aufbauen.
Wäre mir wurst ob es nun rot oder schwarz ist.
Cheers
ron


----------



## xxluthorxx (9. Mai 2014)

ich hätt auch gern nen 8.0 er rahmen mit den se parts ...


----------



## Dusius (9. Mai 2014)

Das machen sie ganz sicher nicht ;-) die parts werden in den selben Stückzahlen eingekauft sein wie die Rahmen.


----------



## cemetery (9. Mai 2014)

Ich denke mal ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der sein SE auf 2 fach umbauen wird, Laufräder wechselt etc. 

Da wird es sicher gerade an 1x11 Schaltungen nicht mangeln.


----------



## ron101 (9. Mai 2014)

@cemetery was machstu Du für Laufräder dran?
Cheers
ron


----------



## xxluthorxx (9. Mai 2014)

aber warum wollt ihr das se wenn eh 2 fach ,.. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (9. Mai 2014)

@ron101 - Spank Subrosa 30AL mit Hope Pro II Evo. Über den Mehrwert kann man jetzt sicher streiten, aber ich erhoffe mir doch noch etwas mehr Stabilität. Kann bei 90kg netto sicher nicht Schaden. Da kommt es mir dann auch nicht auf ein paar Gramm mehr an.

@xxluthorxx - Weil ich...

1. ... keine SRAM 2-fach Schaltung will
2. ... mir die Preisdifferenz vom 8.0 zum 9.0 einfach zu hoch ist
3. ... ich sowieso lieber ein RS Fahrwerk möchte
4. ... mir die Farbe vom 8.0 SE einfach viel besser gefällt als die vom 8.0

Somit ist das 8.0 SE einfach der beste Kompromiss. Da ich sowieso den LRS samt Freilauf tausche ist das mit der Schaltgruppe auch nicht mehr wirklich der riesen Aufwand.

Ich könnte mich durchaus mit der 1x11 anfreunden. Die Bandbreite ist für mich ausreichend. Aber wenn ich dann sehe dass eine 11-fach XG-1195 Kassette mal eben 5,5x soviel kostet wie eine 10-fach XT Kassette und sogar noch das 1,5 fache einer XTR Kassette... da bin ich dann endgültig raus.


----------



## fub (9. Mai 2014)

@cemetery damit tauschst du abgesehen vom Fahrwerk alles was ich am SE gut finde, da sieht man mal wie die Geschmäcker auseinander gehen. 
Aber das Preisargument für die Kassette kann ich gut nachvollziehen, habe selber die Hoffnung, dass es in 6-9 Monaten doch deutlich günstigere Kassetten geben wird.
Aber das mit den Laufrädern verstehe ich echt nicht, besonders nach dem Test auf Pinkbike nicht. ( http://www.pinkbike.com/news/dt-swiss-spline-one-ex1501-wheelset-review-2014.html ).
Aber bevor man was tauschen kann muss das Rad ja erstmal kommen :-(


----------



## cemetery (9. Mai 2014)

fub schrieb:


> damit tauschst du abgesehen vom Fahrwerk alles was ich am SE gut finde, da sieht man mal wie die Geschmäcker auseinander gehen.



Gut finde ich es ja auch  Ich bin die 1x11 schon gefahren und ich denke mit 30er KB würde ich sicher damit klar kommen. Bei mehr als 30km/h trete ich bergab eh nicht mehr. Von daher ist auch die Bandbreite noch ok. Allerdings hab ich auch gern noch einen richtig leichten Gang.



fub schrieb:


> Aber das Preisargument für die Kassette kann ich gut nachvollziehen, habe selber die Hoffnung, dass es in 6-9 Monaten doch deutlich günstigere Kassetten geben wird.



Steht halt leider alles noch in den Sternen. Selbst die X1 Kassette ist einfach noch zu heftig. 



fub schrieb:


> Aber das mit den Laufrädern verstehe ich echt nicht, besonders nach dem Test auf Pinkbike nicht. ( http://www.pinkbike.com/news/dt-swiss-spline-one-ex1501-wheelset-review-2014.html ).



Die sind auch sicher nicht schlecht. Wie gesagt, ich erhoffe mir durch den Tausch trotzdem noch etwas mehr Reserven für die gröbere Gangart. Dazu kommt noch die einfache Wartung der Hope Naben und on top dann noch so ein kleiner Hauch von individueller Note. 

Und Klingel brauch ich dann sicher auch viel seltener


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Mai 2014)

Ich würde angesichts der jetzigen Liefersituation dann auch lieber das 9.0 nehmen. Eine komplette XT-Ausstattung, super Laufräder, was will man mehr?

Und bei aller derzeit vorherrschenden Euphorie um die Pike, das Dingen ist verdammt leicht. Die kann einem im Gegensatz zur sicherlich ebenso grandiosen Fox-Gabel am 9.0 noch mal, meine ich mich zu erinnern, rund 300 g sparen. Das wäre m.E. sinnvolleres Tuning, als ein komplettes Bike umzubauen. Just my 5 Cents.


----------



## cemetery (9. Mai 2014)

@Rothaarsteiger - Die Ausstattung vom 9.0 ist sicher nicht schlecht. Aber ich behaupte mal wenn man ein 8.0 SE auf komplette XT umrüstet wird man unterm Strich doch noch deutlich günstiger wegkommen als mit dem 9.0

Im Vergleich zum Neupreis beim Händler ist der der Preis den man letztlich für eine vom Neurad ausgebaute Fox Gabel bekommt auch nicht gerade der Hit. Mit viel Glück bekommst du da vom Erlös dann die Pike ohne nochmal draufzulegen.


----------



## cemetery (11. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie beim 8.0 der Umwerfer montiert ist? Direkt am Rahmen oder mittels Tretlagerblech?


----------



## Andi_W. (11. Mai 2014)

@cemetery   Der Umwerfer ist in der E-Type-Version direkt oberhalb vom Tretlager am Rahmen montiert.


----------



## Andi_W. (11. Mai 2014)

Ich bin eben dabei mein 8.0er auf 1x11 umzurüsten. Hab dafür nun auch schon alles.
Hätte nun den SRAM X9 2x10 Antrieb, sprich die X9 Kurbel, das X9 Schaltwerk, einen X0 Umwerfer, Kassette, X9 Trigger und die Kette zu verkaufen ;-)
Wer Interesse hat bitte melden.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Mai 2014)

Andi_W. schrieb:


> @cemetery   Der Umwerfer ist in der E-Type-Version direkt oberhalb vom Tretlager am Rahmen montiert.


Umwerfer ist low direkt Mon. an der Kettenstrebe befestigt .


----------



## Andi_W. (12. Mai 2014)

Stimmt!  ... an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (12. Mai 2014)

Das 8SE wird nun also KW22 geliefert.

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (12. Mai 2014)

An Radon oder an die Kunden?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## ron101 (12. Mai 2014)

Gemäss Mail Eingang bei Radon KW21 versand an Kunden KW22.
Hoffe es bleibt dabei. 
Allerdings ist in KW22 Auffahrt und somit wird es bestimmt erst KW23 bis die Kiste ankommt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## romanheld (13. Mai 2014)

Das Bild hätte ich mir hier gewünscht, deswegen gibts das jetzt 





XL 8.0 voll ausgepackt.
Für mich nach langer Suche das schönste 'XL' Fahrrad das ich bisher gesehen habe.
Sattel auf SL von ca. 93, bei 192 cm eingestellt. Nach der Touraber nochmal
um ca. 0,5cm nach oben mit dem Sattel. Für mich die richtige Größe, immer noch
recht kompakte Sitzposition, habe allerdings kein L probiert.
Ansonsten habe ich erst eine Schlammausfahrt hinter mir, macht super Spass.
Fahre Pike und Dämpfer mit 25 % Sag und bin noch nicht ganz mit der Schluckfreudigkeit
zufrieden, aber muss noch an Zugstufe optimieren.


----------



## cemetery (13. Mai 2014)

Danke fürs Bild  Das untermauert wieder meine Entscheidung fürs XL (1,90m , SL 94) und macht das warten doch einen Tick angenehmer.


----------



## Dusius (13. Mai 2014)

So, meins ist heute auch angekommen  
bin 192, 92er Schritt und habe L bestellt, leider konnte ich noch nicht wirklich fahren da das Wetter hier nicht mitspielt und in den Schlamm wollte ich nicht gleich am Anfang 
Bei ner kleinen Runde vor dem Haus hat mich die Größe gleich überzeugt! So hat halt jeder seine Vorlieben^^

Fotos habe ich jetzt leider noch keine und kann auch gerade keine machen weil es wieder angefangen hat zu regnen..


----------



## cemetery (13. Mai 2014)

Auf die Bilder bin ich schon gespannt. Vor allem wie weit der Sattel dann beim L ausgezogen ist. Da ihr von der Größe her so ähnlich seid ist das mal ein schöner Vergleich.


----------



## romanheld (13. Mai 2014)

Denke auch, dass es Geschmacksache ist. Der Unterschied ist sicher mit den 3 cm bei Oberrohr und Sattelrohr, sowie 1cm am Steuerohr nicht riesig. Da ich vom Tourer (120 mm) komme, mit super langem Vorbau und gekröpfter Sattelstütze, wollte ich nicht nochmal ein zu 'kleines' Bike für auch mal lange Touren. Das Gefühl mit dem Knie am Lenker zu hängen habe ich zumindest bei XL nicht .  Ein längerer Vorbau für den Alpencross steht einem bei Größe L natürlich auch immer zur Option.


----------



## Dusius (13. Mai 2014)

Habe jetzt dann doch mal ein Bild gemacht 




Die Einstellungen müssen aber erst noch beim fahren getestet werden. Nach grober Einstellung sollte es so aber passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (13. Mai 2014)

Danke  Ich müsste ja theoretisch nochmal ca. 2cm mehr mit der Stütze raus bei SL 94. Das wird dann irgendwie doch schon ziemlich hoch mit dem L Rahmen.


----------



## Dusius (13. Mai 2014)

Ich finde es ein bisschen Schade das DT Swiss so einen leisen Freilauf verbaut hat.


----------



## romanheld (13. Mai 2014)

Ja hört man leider nur beim Hand drehen. Werde aber trotz der schmalen Felgen und meinem Gewicht (93kg fahrfertig) erstmal mit den M1700 vorlieb nehmen. Verkauf lohnt kaum.


----------



## ron101 (13. Mai 2014)

Habe an meinem jetzigen Bike noch einen DT Swiss Spline M1900 der tönt ganz nett.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MartinM1984 (13. Mai 2014)

Wow, echt der Hammer das 8.0. Zu Schade, dass es in meiner Größe ausverkauft ist :-(


----------



## Dusius (13. Mai 2014)

romanheld schrieb:


> Ja hört man leider nur beim Hand drehen. Werde aber trotz der schmalen Felgen und meinem Gewicht (93kg fahrfertig) erstmal mit den M1700 vorlieb nehmen. Verkauf lohnt kaum.


Also ich weiß gar nicht was alles haben, so schmal ist die Felge jetzt auch nicht. Wozu will man den ne breitere? Die M1700 ist Top! (bis auf den Freilauf ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (13. Mai 2014)

Fahr einfach mal das gleiche Bike mit den gleichen Reifen und niedrigem Luftdruck einmal mit 19mm Maulweite und einmal mit 30mm. Ich will jetzt gar nicht behaupten das es sich anfühlt wie ein anderes Fahrrad, aber es fährt sich schon einiges angenehmer.


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Fahr einfach mal das gleiche Bike mit den gleichen Reifen und niedrigem Luftdruck einmal mit 19mm Maulweite und einmal mit 30mm. Ich will jetzt gar nicht behaupten das es sich anfühlt wie ein anderes Fahrrad, aber es fährt sich schon einiges angenehmer.


Aber nur bei sehr niedrigen Luftdruck was zum Bespiel für schwere Fahrer fast nicht geht und auch für Biker die nicht vor jeder
Fahrt den Luftdruck prüfen wollen und Verbesserung gegen so einen top Laufradsatz wie E1501( 8.0SE+9.0 ) ist überhaupt nicht mehr zu Erfahren. Dagegen ist ein gut laufender Reifen eine richtige Rakete, auch viel stärker zu Erfahren bei einen Reifen
wie HD ist TL mit Milch und alles viel billiger.


----------



## kschnecker (14. Mai 2014)

Es wird lauter wenn der freilauf mit der zeit eingelaufen ist und trocken wird, das hat nur was mit dem fett im inneren zu tun.


----------



## Caspar720 (15. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das was von mir Eingebaut wird ist ein OEM Dämpfer hat XL-M ohne HV da ist der Vivid klar im Vorteil (weiteren Einstellbereich) aber M-M mit HV geht auch besser Float X da kann man von Toxo Abstimmen Kaufen super aber sehr Teuer.
> Gruß Bodo



Bodo nochmal eine Frage, würdest Du einen Monarch + Debon Air mit Tuning M/L für das Bike empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Mai 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Bodo nochmal eine Frage, würdest Du einen Monarch + Debon Air mit Tuning M/L für das Bike empfehlen?
> 
> Grüße


Geht ok Serie 15 hat M/3L aber Erstaunlich beim Debon ist das zwischen Rt3 und Plus praktisch kein Performanz unterschied gibt also der Rt3 hat einen großen Vorteil im allen Bereichen der Plus nur im ersten 1/3. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Aalex (15. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Aber nur bei sehr niedrigen Luftdruck was zum Bespiel für schwere Fahrer fast nicht geht und auch für Biker die nicht vor jeder
> Fahrt den Luftdruck prüfen wollen und Verbesserung gegen so einen top Laufradsatz wie E1501( 8.0SE+9.0 ) ist überhaupt nicht mehr zu Erfahren. Dagegen ist ein gut laufender Reifen eine richtige Rakete, auch viel stärker zu Erfahren bei einen Reifen
> wie HD ist TL mit Milch und alles viel billiger.



hab ich beim ex1501 auch gemacht, was ca 5 minuten gedauert hat

ergebnis: 200 gramm weniger, 20 euro ärmer und das ding rollt erheblich (!!!) besser

der 1501 braucht nichtmal felgenband, montage mit rennkompressor. wer das nicht macht ist selber schuld


----------



## fub (15. Mai 2014)

@Aalex war der auch sofort dicht oder musstest du dann anschließend nochmal nachpumpen?


----------



## Aalex (15. Mai 2014)

sofort dicht, einfacher ging es wirklich nicht

das kenn ich auch anders. bei meinem hardtail mit conti racesport und papierdicken seitenwänden brauchte ich da tage des schwenkens und betens bis das dicht war.


----------



## fub (15. Mai 2014)

Super danke für die schnelle Antwort, dann wird das schnellst möglich ausprobiert , wie viel Milch hast du pro Reifen genommen? 60-80ml?


----------



## Dusius (15. Mai 2014)

Heute war ich dann das erste mal mit dem neuen Slide aufm Trail, leider war es noch sehr nass und glitschig da es die letzten Tage geregnet hat. aber ich kann eins sagen, 20" war definitiv die richtige Entscheidung (192cm, 92er Schrittlänge).
Das Bike ist ein absoluter Traum! liegt unglaublich ruhig aufm Trail, bügelt Wurzeln weg wie nichts und es macht einfach genau das, was man will! Und das alles mit einfach mal Pi mal Daum abgestimmtem Fahrwerk.
Ansonsten fährt es sich auch auf dem Weg zum Trail hin traumhaft! Es macht unglaublich viel Spaß!
Auch von den Bremsen bin ich begeistert, war ja überzeugter Shimano Fahrer, die neuen Avid lassen sich aber butterweich und haargenau dosieren.

Danke an Radon und Bodo für dieses unglaublich geile Spielzeug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blauhassinger (15. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Das Bike ist ein absoluter Traum! liegt unglaublich ruhig aufm Trail, bügelt Wurzeln weg wie nichts und es macht einfach genau das, was man will! Und das alles mit einfach mal Pi mal Daum abgestimmtem Fahrwerk.
> Ansonsten fährt es sich auch auf dem Weg zum Trail hin traumhaft! Es macht unglaublich viel Spaß!
> Auch von den Bremsen bin ich begeistert, war ja überzeugter Shimano Fahrer, die neuen Avid lassen sich aber butterweich und haargenau dosieren.
> 
> Danke an Radon und Bodo für dieses unglaublich geile Spielzeug!



Das ist gemein!!!! Ich warte seit 4 Wochen auf mein Bike, und muss andauernd sowas lesen...und dann auch noch mit Bildern

Heut Nacht kann ich dann wieder nicht schlafen!

Vielen Dank auch


----------



## Dusius (15. Mai 2014)

Hmmm, also wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass ich auch nicht schlafen kann weil ich die ganzen Zeit an mein Bike denken muss macht es das sicher auch nicht besser für dich


----------



## ron101 (15. Mai 2014)

Ha ha 4 Wochen, warte seit 4 Monaten ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Mai 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> sofort dicht, einfacher ging es wirklich nicht
> 
> das kenn ich auch anders. bei meinem hardtail mit conti racesport und papierdicken seitenwänden brauchte ich da tage des schwenkens und betens bis das dicht war.


Mit Conti ist es sehr schwer TL Ready zu Verwenden persöhnlich hatte ich das nach einigen mühseligen Versuchen ausgegeben
aber es gibt jetzt neue Reifen der Pure Grip Serie da geht es ohne großen Aufwand(habe sie grade auf mein 29" Slide montiert.)
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Aalex (16. Mai 2014)

Die Supersonics muss man auswaschen von innen, da ist so eine komische beschichtung drin. Am Besten mit meinem besten freund Atze Thon.

und dann habe ich eine Mischung aus FRM und Notubes Milch verwendet.

Mit einem malerpinsel von innen aufgetragen 2 mal. Dann ging es.

trotzdem sehr abenteuerlich, aber was tut man nicht alles für das gewicht, musste ja irgendwie unter 8 kilo mit dem bockschweren titangeröhr


----------



## cemetery (16. Mai 2014)

@BODOPROBST - Mal eine Frage zum Innenlager des 8.0 SE. In der Produktbeschreibung steht Sram X1 Pressfit. Ich vermute mal das ist das ganze normale Pressfit BB92 GXP Truvativ Innenlager wie es auch beim normalen 8.0 verbaut wird oder?


----------



## ChrisStahl (16. Mai 2014)

Wem Auskünfte zu lange dauern:
Bodo Probst <[email protected]>


----------



## cemetery (16. Mai 2014)

Danke Chris  Ist in meinem Fall jetzt nicht wirklich eilig da zum einen das Bike ja eh noch nicht da ist und zum anderen hat es hier noch den Vorteil das jeder gleich die Antwort lesen kann. Sonst bekommt der gute Bodo die gleichen Fragen sicher oft mehrfach gestellt.


----------



## Caspar720 (16. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST - Mal eine Frage zum Innenlager des 8.0 SE. In der Produktbeschreibung steht Sram X1 Pressfit. Ich vermute mal das ist das ganze normale Pressfit BB92 GXP Truvativ Innenlager wie es auch beim normalen 8.0 verbaut wird oder?



Jo genau das ist es. Hab das bei mir für die Umrüstung auf X01 auch verbaut.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Mai 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Jo genau das ist es. Hab das bei mir für die Umrüstung auf X01 auch verbaut.
> 
> Grüße


Richtig besser hat ich es auch nicht sagen können, übrigens man kann auch Kurbeln mit 30er Alu Achse verbauen mußt nur
ein BB92/30 Innenlager verwenden ( Race Face ). Gruß Bodo


----------



## blauhassinger (17. Mai 2014)

Sodele, erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Slide carbon 8.0 (ohne SE).

Erstmal danke an den Konstrukteur und Designer, das Bike macht wirklich Spass und gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Geht gut bergauf (hatte ich nicht erwartet) und macht Spass bergab. Muss nur noch die richtigen Abfahrten finden, sonst wird dem Bike bald zu langweilig. 
Mit Groesse L hats genau gepasst, die Reverb ist bis auf Anschlag versenkt (86 Schrittlänge). 
Hätte aber noch mal ne Frage:
Wozu braucht man den Kettenschutzring? Wohl eher für Rennen?
Würde den Ring gerne abmontieren, aber dann brauch ich wohl neue Kurbelschrauben?
Wo krieg ich die her? Oder einfach nur Unterlegscheiben bzw Spacer nehmen?

Ach ja, falls es jemanden interessiert:
Gewicht passt zu den Angaben, ohne Pedale: 12.9 kg. 
Und ja, die Pike ist wirklich geil!

Nochmal danke an Bodo für diese Bike.


----------



## Caspar720 (17. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Buchsen ich für den Einbau eines Monarch + brauche? Sind das die 22x8er?


----------



## mopar (18. Mai 2014)

Moin,

habe mir das 9.0 gegönnt...Frage: Von wem wird die Kurbelgarnitur zusammengebaut? Schon auf der 3. Ausfahrt hat sich die 1. Schraube von vieren vom großen Kettenblatt verabschiedet und die Nr. 2 hing auch nur noch mit 2-3 Gewindegänge im Gewinde...

Davon mal abgesehen ist das Bike einfach Hammer!


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Mai 2014)

mopar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mir das 9.0 gegönnt...Frage: Von wem wird die Kurbelgarnitur zusammengebaut? Schon auf der 3. Ausfahrt hat sich die 1. Schraube von vieren vom großen Kettenblatt verabschiedet und die Nr. 2 hing auch nur noch mit 2-3 Gewindegänge im Gewinde...
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen ist das Bike einfach Hammer!


Die Schrauben sind von Shimano montiert , sollten aber nochmal Kontrolliert werden . Aber auch dann ist zu Empfehlen sie nach einer oder zwei Ausfahrten noch mal Nachziehen da die Kettenblatt Schrauben wenn ein teil das da Zusammengeschraubt
wird beim ersten Anziehen noch nicht ganz sich gesetzt hat .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Mai 2014)

blauhassinger schrieb:


> Sodele, erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Slide carbon 8.0 (ohne SE).
> 
> Erstmal danke an den Konstrukteur und Designer, das Bike macht wirklich Spass und gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Geht gut bergauf (hatte ich nicht erwartet) und macht Spass bergab. Muss nur noch die richtigen Abfahrten finden, sonst wird dem Bike bald zu langweilig.
> ...



Danke für das Lob. Der Ring soll Verhindern das wenn du mal etwas Extremere Sachen Fährst das große Kettenblatt beschädigt wird. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bodo,
hätte auch nochmal eine Frage, ich rüste jetzt von dem Fox Float CTD Dämpfer auf einen Rock Shox Monarch + Debon Air um.
Wie sieht es hier mit den Buchsen aus? Die vom Fox kann ich glaub nicht übernehmen oder? Welche Größe müsste ich mir für den RS Monarch bestellen?
Danke dir.
Grüße


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Mai 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> hätte auch nochmal eine Frage, ich rüste jetzt von dem Fox Float CTD Dämpfer auf einen Rock Shox Monarch + Debon Air um.
> Wie sieht es hier mit den Buchsen aus? Die vom Fox kann ich glaub nicht übernehmen oder? Welche Größe müsste ich mir für den RS Monarch bestellen?
> Danke dir.
> Grüße


Als ich den Debon getestet habe war die Überraschung der RT3 der hat mit der Debon Kammer Pracktisch mit den Plus
gleichgezogen , das Set Up für den + habe ich mit 4Spacern in der Air Kammer gemacht. Zu den Buchsen kann ich die
kritische Einstellung nicht ganz teilen ob Fox passt hab ich nicht Getestet sorry. Gruß Bodo


----------



## loddar10 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Radon-Team,

nachdem ich am Wochenende weiterhin mein altes Stumpi über die Trails jagen durfte und sehr wehmütig zu zwei meiner Begleiter blickte, die bereits ihre neuen Radons unterm Hintern hatten (1x 8.0, 1x 9.0) wollte ich mal anfragen wie es hier aktuell aussieht.
Bestellt hatte ich das 8.0SE im Januar, damals war der Anliefertermin KW18. Ende Februar kam ne Mail mit Lieferverzug auf KW19. Mit dem Verzug konnte ich leben und war eigentlich positiv überrascht, dass man direkt auf dem laufenden gehalten wird.

Jetzt haben wir allerdings KW21, der Bikeurlaub steht vor der Tür und ich hab überhaupt keine Infos mehr bekommen. Nachdem meine Frau bei Ihrem Bike eine Versandbestätigung erhalten hat gehe ich stark davon aus, dass mein Bike noch nicht unterwegs ist.

Also, wie schaut's aus??

Gruß
Flo


----------



## derjoe (19. Mai 2014)

Eine Frage an diejenigen, die schon mal ein Radon geliefert bekommen haben. Wird man von der Spedition in Kenntnis darüber gesetzt, wann das Bike geliefert wird oder muss man irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass immer wer da ist, um das Rad abzunehmen? Verkomplizierend kommt bei mir hinzu, dass das Rad zu mir in die Schweiz geliefert werden soll und zwar mit DHl. Was DHL im Ausland macht, wenn es den Empfänger nicht antrifft, weiss ich überhaupt nicht. Hat dazu jemand eine Erfahrung?


----------



## cemetery (19. Mai 2014)

Die Spedition meldet sich normal einige Tage vorher telefonisch bei dir um eine Feinabstimmung des Termins vorzunehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Solarstromer (19. Mai 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Eine Frage an diejenigen, die schon mal ein Radon geliefert bekommen haben. Wird man von der Spedition in Kenntnis darüber gesetzt, wann das Bike geliefert wird oder muss man irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass immer wer da ist, um das Rad abzunehmen? Verkomplizierend kommt bei mir hinzu, dass das Rad zu mir in die Schweiz geliefert werden soll und zwar mit DHl. Was DHL im Ausland macht, wenn es den Empfänger nicht antrifft, weiss ich überhaupt nicht. Hat dazu jemand eine Erfahrung?


Ist kein Problem. Die melden sich an. In der Regel ca. 1-2tage vorher. Ich wohne auch in der Schweiz. Du musst dann nur die Summe für Verzollung und Einfuhrsteuer parat haben.


----------



## Caspar720 (19. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Als ich den Debon getestet habe war die Überraschung der RT3 der hat mit der Debon Kammer Pracktisch mit den Plus
> gleichgezogen , das Set Up für den + habe ich mit 4Spacern in der Air Kammer gemacht. Zu den Buchsen kann ich die
> kritische Einstellung nicht ganz teilen ob Fox passt hab ich nicht Getestet sorry. Gruß Bodo



Danke für die Info, Bodo.
Mir ging es aber eher um die Buchsen für die Dämpferaufnahme. Welche Größe (Breite usw.) brauche ich da für die Befestigung des RS Dämpfer?


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Mai 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, Bodo.
> Mir ging es aber eher um die Buchsen für die Dämpferaufnahme. Welche Größe (Breite usw.) brauche ich da für die Befestigung des RS Dämpfer?


Bei allen Radon Slide 150 +160 sowie Swoop 175-190+210 sind die Dämpferaufn. 22,2x8mm.


----------



## Caspar720 (19. Mai 2014)

BODOT schrieb:


> Bei allen Radon Slide 150 +160 sowie Swoop 175-190+210 sind die Dämpferaufn. 22,2x8mm.


Ah perfekt, danke Dir!


----------



## bloodymonkey (19. Mai 2014)

Hi, 
hab heute nach 2-3 Ausfahrten mal alle Schrauben gecheckt am Hinterbau. Leider hab ich da wohl bei 1-2 schrauben diese minimal stärker angezogen beim testen, minimal heist evtl 1/12 Umdrehung. Dummerweise knarzt seither der Hinterbau. Hab dann jede Schraube einzeln etwas gelockert und wieder angezogen um zu checken welche der Verursacher sein könnte. Leider nix gefunden. Knarzt noch immer. Drehmomente hab ich online auch nicht gefunden, waren aber überraschend gering bei mir, denke so um die 6 Nm an der Wippe (ist das i.O.? so wenig?). 
Frage: Wie kann ich die Ursache des knarzens finden? Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es vom Hinterbau kommt.
Grüsse,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (19. Mai 2014)

I´am happy..., 

habe das 8.0SE vor einer Woche abbestellt und das neu bestellte 10.0 wurde heute geliefert! Danke Radon, dass ging schnell!
Ich denke es war für mich, in letzter Minute, die richtige Entscheidung, besonders was den 2-fach Antrieb mit dem kleinen 22er KB angeht. Danke euch, für die ausführlichen Diskussionen zu diesem Thema. Die Warterei auf das SE hatte doch sein Gutes!

Erster Eindruck! Tolles bike, das Schwarz sieht richtig gut aus. Wollte ja Rot! Für etwas Glanz und Schutz polier ich´s mal mit Carnauba Auto-Wachs. Kann da etwas schief gehn?

Und weil´s eh schon Wurst ist, habe ich ein paar Teile ausgetauscht:

-RACEFACE sixc 35 carbon Lenker, Rise 35mm
-RACEFACE Atlas Vorbau, 35mm/65mm
-RACEFACE crank boot
-RACEFACE Kettenstrebenschutz (folgt)
-66SICK Enduro Griffe
-ERGON SM3 Pro Carbon Sattel
-Radon Carbon Flaschenhalter
-Schwalbe Rock Razor Super Gravity am Hinterrad (etwas schwer mit 960 Gramm, rollt aber sehr leicht, im Vergleich zum HD mit 765gr.)
-Räder Tubeless gemacht
-DMR Vault Pedale vom alten bike (auch etwas schwer mit 428 Gramm)

Fahrfertiges Gesamtgewicht bei 18" (Personenwaage): 13,1 Kg

Fotos sind bald unter Radmodi zu finden. (vom 10er gibts fast keine.)

Bin vor ner Stunde mit der Bastelei fertig geworden und habe ein paar Runden am Parkplatz gedreht, ein paar Stufe waren auch dabei und ich bin jetzt schon von der Wendigkeit und Beschleunigung des Bikes begeistert. Danke Bodo!

Wünsche euch allen Happy Trials...


----------



## derjoe (19. Mai 2014)

Solarstromer schrieb:


> Ist kein Problem. Die melden sich an. In der Regel ca. 1-2tage vorher. Ich wohne auch in der Schweiz. Du musst dann nur die Summe für Verzollung und Einfuhrsteuer parat haben.


Klasse. Danke für die Antwort. Weißt du in welcher Währung die Zoll- und Mehrwertsteuer- gebühren anfallen? Und wieviel der Zoll kostet? Radons -Mitarbeiter meinten einen Franken je kg Fracht. Das wäre wenig. Kannst du das evtl bestätigen?


----------



## zwergy (20. Mai 2014)

Gibt es zum Slide 160 Carbon eine Explosionszeichnung oder wenigstens eine Tabelle mit angegebenen Drehmomenten?


----------



## Etri (20. Mai 2014)

loddar10 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Team,
> 
> nachdem ich am Wochenende weiterhin mein altes Stumpi über die Trails jagen durfte und sehr wehmütig zu zwei meiner Begleiter blickte, die bereits ihre neuen Radons unterm Hintern hatten (1x 8.0, 1x 9.0) wollte ich mal anfragen wie es hier aktuell aussieht.
> Bestellt hatte ich das 8.0SE im Januar, damals war der Anliefertermin KW18. Ende Februar kam ne Mail mit Lieferverzug auf KW19. Mit dem Verzug konnte ich leben und war eigentlich positiv überrascht, dass man direkt auf dem laufenden gehalten wird.
> ...


JA genau wie siehts denn Aus ???? wenn nicht bald was passiert werd ich wohl auch abbestellen .. bis Ende der Woche habts noch Zeit dann ist meine Gedult am Ende ... nach meinem Bike Urlaub für dieses Jahr kann ichs mir auch schenken  dann wart ich lieber noch bis das neue Canyon draussen ist ...


----------



## Solarstromer (20. Mai 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Klasse. Danke für die Antwort. Weißt du in welcher Währung die Zoll- und Mehrwertsteuer- gebühren anfallen? Und wieviel der Zoll kostet? Radons -Mitarbeiter meinten einen Franken je kg Fracht. Das wäre wenig. Kannst du das evtl bestätigen?



Beim 9.0 waren es zusammen 475 CHF. Das setzt dich zusammen aus Nachnahmegebühr ,Zollabfertigung ,einfuhrzoll, Steuer,kapitalbereitszellungsgebühren......Das sagen die dir aber am Telefon.


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2014)

zwergy schrieb:


> Gibt es zum Slide 160 Carbon eine Explosionszeichnung oder wenigstens eine Tabelle mit angegebenen Drehmomenten?


Habe es eben in Bodos Ger. Beantwortet .


----------



## derjoe (20. Mai 2014)

Solarstromer schrieb:


> Beim 9.0 waren es zusammen 475 CHF. Das setzt dich zusammen aus Nachnahmegebühr ,Zollabfertigung ,einfuhrzoll, Steuer,kapitalbereitszellungsgebühren......Das sagen die dir aber am Telefon.



Radon hat mir das leider am Telefon nicht wirklich sagen können. Bzw. das was sie gesagt haben, scheint sich nicht mit deiner Erfahrung zu decken. Habs mal kurz überschlagen und meine, dass du rund 240€ bzw. 270 Chf Mehrwertsteuer entrichtet hast. Laut Radon kommen dazu noch 1 Chf je Kilogramm Gewicht. Dass das Paket 200 kg wiegt, bezweifel ich stark. Dementsprechend scheinen die anderen Posten doch deutlich mehr zu kosten, als Radon per Hotline angibt. Das empfinde ich schon als ziemlich ärgerlich.

Wenigstens weiss ich nun ungefähr wieviel Geld ich bereit halten muss und dass es CHF sind und keine Euros.


----------



## turbocat (20. Mai 2014)

Bei Rose zahlen die Schweizer pauschal 1 % des Auftragswerts für die Zollabfertigung (Fahrräder sind nicht Zollgebührpflichtig, man zahlt aber für das Abfertigen), sie ziehen die 19% deutsche MwSt ab und schlagen die 8% Schweizer MwSt auf. Ergebnis: man kriegt das Fahrrad in die Hand gedrückt und muss dem Lieferanten nichts bezahlen. 
Das finde ich ein super Service, und hier hat Bike-Discount aus Sicht von uns Schweizer sicher noch Verbesserungspotential. Aber am Ende zählt das super Bike doch mehr als die Versandbedingungen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## biking-wc (20. Mai 2014)

zwergy schrieb:


> Gibt es zum Slide 160 Carbon eine Explosionszeichnung oder wenigstens eine Tabelle mit angegebenen Drehmomenten?


Glaube ich nicht - ich finde jedoch dass das von Radon dringend nachzuholen ist (Tabelle und Zeichnung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solarstromer (20. Mai 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Radon hat mir das leider am Telefon nicht wirklich sagen können. Bzw. das was sie gesagt haben, scheint sich nicht mit deiner Erfahrung zu decken. Habs mal kurz überschlagen und meine, dass du rund 240€ bzw. 270 Chf Mehrwertsteuer entrichtet hast. Laut Radon kommen dazu noch 1 Chf je Kilogramm Gewicht. Dass das Paket 200 kg wiegt, bezweifel ich stark. Dementsprechend scheinen die anderen Posten doch deutlich mehr zu kosten, als Radon per Hotline angibt. Das empfinde ich schon als ziemlich ärgerlich.
> 
> Wenigstens weiss ich nun ungefähr wieviel Geld ich bereit halten muss und dass es CHF sind und keine Euros.


So siehts aus. Die anderen Kosten sind unglaublich. Das hat mich auch geärgert. Das nächstemal mache ich die Verzollung selbst. Das mache ich mit meiner Firma ständig. Die Summe sagt dir DHL am Telefon, wenn die Lieferung angekündigt wird.


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (20. Mai 2014)

*@derjoe:* hatte auch mal eine Anfrage dazu gestellt da meine Schwester in der Schweiz zeitweise wohnt, der zu entrichtende Betrag setzt sich laut H&S wie folgt zusammen:
-Nettopreis bei Bestellung H&S + Portokosten (Endbetrag)

Bei Einfuhr in die Schweiz muss demzufolge noch die 8% Schweizer MwSt enntrichtet werden + ca. €1 pro Kilo Paketgewicht.
Da kämen wir auch ziemlich genau auf die Summe hin die Solarstromer nannte.

Also scheinen die Angaben von den H&S Jungs halbwegs zu stimmen...


----------



## Etri (20. Mai 2014)

So und jetzt erklär mir mal einer warum die preise so niedrig sind wenn mann in den usa ist .... 

von wegen knallhart kalkuliert ...


----------



## Caspar720 (20. Mai 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> So und jetzt erklär mir mal einer warum die preise so niedrig sind wenn mann in den usa ist ....
> 
> von wegen knallhart kalkuliert ...
> Anhang anzeigen 294268


 
Preise ohne MwST?...


----------



## Aalex (20. Mai 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> So und jetzt erklär mir mal einer warum die preise so niedrig sind wenn mann in den usa ist ....
> 
> von wegen knallhart kalkuliert ...
> Anhang anzeigen 294268



mehrwertsteuer.

2772,27*1,19= 3299€


----------



## Solarstromer (20. Mai 2014)

Etri schrieb:


> So und jetzt erklär mir mal einer warum die preise so niedrig sind wenn mann in den usa ist ....
> 
> von wegen knallhart kalkuliert ...
> Anhang anzeigen 294268


Da musst du nicht in die USA. Schweiz reicht schon. Das sind die Preise ohne MwSt. Wie oben schon gesagt, mit den ganzen Nebenkosten  wird es aber kaum günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derjoe (20. Mai 2014)

BETONHASE-14 schrieb:


> *@derjoe:* hatte auch mal eine Anfrage dazu gestellt da meine Schwester in der Schweiz zeitweise wohnt, der zu entrichtende Betrag setzt sich laut H&S wie folgt zusammen:
> -Nettopreis bei Bestellung H&S + Portokosten (Endbetrag)
> 
> Bei Einfuhr in die Schweiz muss demzufolge noch die 8% Schweizer MwSt enntrichtet werden + ca. €1 pro Kilo Paketgewicht.
> ...



Sorry, aber das versteh ich nicht beziehungsweise genau das hab ich angezweifelt. Denn für das 9.0 gilt doch:

Preis ohne Mwst: 3.024 €
Mwst von 8 % Mwst.: 241 € (~290 Chf)

Porto und Sperrgut wird auch schon an H&S überwiesen und muss deswegen hier nicht extra berücksichtigt werden.

Zollkosten bei angenommenen 20 kg Paketgewicht: 20€ (~24 Chf)
Damit muss man laut Radon rund 290+24=315 Chf entrichten bei Lieferung. Woher der Aufpreis auf die genannten 450 Chf kommt, ist mindestens aus den Aussagen von H&S nicht ersichtlich und frisst im Prinzip den gesamten Mwst-Vorteil auf, der sich durch die Lieferung in die Schweiz ergibt. Das find ich wie erwähnt schon verdammt ärgerlich und noch dazu unverständlich.


----------



## rocker2 (20. Mai 2014)

An alle, die aufs 8.0 SE warten. 

FB Page vom Bike Discount: 

Gute Neuigkeiten für alle Vorbesteller und Interessenten des Slide 160 Carbon 650B 8.0 SE. 

Die Räder sind produziert und befinden sich bereits auf dem Weg zu uns. Wir erwarten die Anlieferung am Donnerstag. 

Bitte habt Verständnis, dass wir nicht jedem Vorbesteller sagen können, an welchem Tag genau sein Rad unser Haus verlässt.
Wir machen natürlich Überstunden, um so schnell wie möglich alle Vorbestellung bedienen zu können. Die Nachfrage nach diesem Modell sprengt aber jetzt schon alle Rekorde. 

Wir wünschen vorab allen Besitzern und Denen, die es noch werden möchten, viel Spaß mit diesen Schmuckstücken.


----------



## turbocat (20. Mai 2014)

Solarstromer schrieb:


> Beim 9.0 waren es zusammen 475 CHF. Das setzt dich zusammen aus Nachnahmegebühr ,Zollabfertigung ,einfuhrzoll, Steuer,kapitalbereitszellungsgebühren......Das sagen die dir aber am Telefon.


Vielleicht macht die Nachnahmegebühr den Unterschied? Ich hab Vorauszahlung gewählt...


----------



## turbocat (20. Mai 2014)

... Und Solarstromer hat ja auch nicht den ganzen Betrag dem Lieferanten bezahlt, also wozu Nachnahmegebühr (und wozu Kapitalbereitstellungsgebühren)? Mal schauen, wie das bei meiner Lieferung funktioniert.


----------



## Dusius (20. Mai 2014)

Hätte mal eine Frage zum Hinterbau. Der Abstand zum Reifen ist jetzt nicht der größte, dort sammelt sich auch immer jede Menge Dreck wenn man mal im etwas feuchterem Gelände fährt. Wenn sich nun Steine im Profil festklemmen verursachen sie dort Lackabplatzer. Bei mir bereits nach der zweiten Ausfahrt vorhanden. 

Was macht ihr dort?


----------



## radmodi (20. Mai 2014)

Ich klebe an die gefährdeten Stellen die mitgelieferten durchsichtigen Klebepads.


----------



## Dusius (20. Mai 2014)

Habe jetzt auch viel abgeklebt, ich denke aber ich werde mir noch zwei kleine Schutzbleche basteln.
Ein Marsh Guard ist zu groß, hatte ich schon dran gehalten


----------



## Solarstromer (20. Mai 2014)

turbocat schrieb:


> ... Und Solarstromer hat ja auch nicht den ganzen Betrag dem Lieferanten bezahlt, also wozu Nachnahmegebühr (und wozu Kapitalbereitstellungsgebühren)? Mal schauen, wie das bei meiner Lieferung funktioniert.


Also. Ich habe auch Vorkasse gezahlt. Ca. 3094 Euro inkl. Lieferung. Am Zoll entstehen Gebühren. Zollabfertigung, Kapitalbereitstellungsgebühr( DHL legt die MwSt erst mal aus), Nachnahme (weil DHL kassieren muss)....du bekommst haarklein alles in deiner Rechnung erklärt. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn du viel weniger zahlen müsstest.


----------



## turbocat (20. Mai 2014)

Alles klar, merci für die Auskunft, dann ist das bei bike-discount wirklich suboptimal gelöst für uns in der Schweiz.


----------



## fub (21. Mai 2014)

@Radon-Bikes Mal als Verständnisfrage, wenn die Räder morgen bei euch eintreffen, wann könnt ihr dann anfangen die ersten bestellten 8.0 SE zu liefern? Sind da zwischen dann die 10 bis 14 Tage die auf der Homepage stehen oder gelten diese für die jenigen die jetzt bestellen?
Bei dem Wetter tut jeder weitere Tag ohne Rad halt besonders weh. Gerade wenn man auf so was nettes wartet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Mai 2014)

Für die Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE halten wir uns Ressourcen frei, sodass erste Räder am gleichen Tag, der Großteil am Freitag und die letzten Bikes Anfang nächster Woche unser Haus verlassen werden. Dabei arbeiten wir natürlich nach Bestelleingangsdatum ab.

Die Menge der Vorbestellungen ist jedoch enorm.


----------



## MartinM1984 (21. Mai 2014)

Wird es das SE dann auch noch diese Woche im Megastore geben?


----------



## radmodi (22. Mai 2014)

...mal ne Frage an die erfahrenen Biker. Wieviel Bar Druck in den Reifen würden bei 75 kg Fahrgewicht und einfachem bis durchschnittlichem alpinem Gelände optimale Ergebnisse erziehlen? Radon ballert 3,6 bar in die Reifen!


----------



## Triple-M (22. Mai 2014)

1,9 reichen vollkommen, bei TL nochmal 0,3bar ablassen.


----------



## blauhassinger (22. Mai 2014)

Aktuell fahr ich mit Latexschläuchen vorne 1.8 bar (HD2.35) und 2.2 bar hinten (NN 2.25).
passt ganz gut, bei 78kg nackisch.
Einsatzgebiet: Taunus, eher Waldboden und Wurzeln


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo MartinM1984,
mit der heutigen Anlieferung der Slide Carbon SE können zunächst nur die Rückstände im Versand egalisiert werden, im Bonner Megastore wird das Modell ab Dienstag nächster Woche verfügbar sein.
Gruß,
Patricia


----------



## Solarstromer (22. Mai 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> ...mal ne Frage an die erfahrenen Biker. Wieviel Bar Druck in den Reifen würden bei 75 kg Fahrgewicht und einfachem bis durchschnittlichem alpinem Gelände optimale Ergebnisse erziehlen? Radon ballert 3,6 bar in die Reifen!


Ich fahre vorn 1,8 und hinten 1,9 bei 80 kg. Bin einfach so losgefahren, ohne den Reifendruck zu prüfen. Über den ersten Trail bin ich wie ein Hase gehoppelt


----------



## ravenride (23. Mai 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> ...mal ne Frage an die erfahrenen Biker. Wieviel Bar Druck in den Reifen würden bei 75 kg Fahrgewicht und einfachem bis durchschnittlichem alpinem Gelände optimale Ergebnisse erziehlen? Radon ballert 3,6 bar in die Reifen!


Bei 75 kg, fahre ich mit 1,6 bar luftdruck, natürlich tubeless (nobby nick 2,25 am scott spark).

Es geht auch mit 1,3 bar, die gefahr für einen reifendurchschag ist dann entsprechend groß. Ist mir schon mal passiert, im lockoutmodus und uphill bei 5 kmh. Spitzer stein hatte seitlich ein kleines loch in der karkasse hinterlassen, zu groß für die latexmilch. Musste einen schlauch montieren.


----------



## ravenride (23. Mai 2014)

Frage an RADON:

Möchte am donnerstag, den 3. juli nach saalbach/hinterglemm zum testen kommen. Ab wieviel uhr steht ein slide 160 carbon 9 oder 10 in größe medium zu verfügung? Besten dank im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (23. Mai 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Ist mir schon mal passiert, im lockoutmodus und uphill bei 5 kmh. Spitzer stein hatte seitlich ein kleines loch in der karkasse hinterlassen, zu groß für die latexmilch.



das ist aber doch kein Durchschlag


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo ravenride,
wir sind jeweils von 10-17 Uhr da und das Slide Carbon steht in M zum Testen zur Verfügung!
Gruß
Michael F.


----------



## derjoe (23. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir haben das Slide 160 8.0 im grossen Test der Juni *BIKE*, das 8.0 SE in der nächsten *FREERIDE* im Megatest, 8.0 SE im nächsten
> *Vélo Vert Magazine.*



Die neue Freeride ist ja mittlerweile raus. Radon ist mit den Swoops auch gut vertreten. Aber das Slide 8.0 SE ist nicht behandelt. Was ist denn aus dem "Megatest" geworden?


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Mai 2014)

zett78 schrieb:


> das ist aber doch kein Durchschlag





derjoe schrieb:


> Die neue Freeride ist ja mittlerweile raus. Radon ist mit den Swoops auch gut vertreten. Aber das Slide 8.0 SE ist nicht behandelt. Was ist denn aus dem "Megatest" geworden?


Das Slide 8.0 SE ist bei der Freeride im Test Wettkampf Enduros der erst im Heft 3 am 6.8 erscheint. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2014)

Test in der Mountainbike ...Slide...


----------



## radmodi (23. Mai 2014)

Danke für Luftdruck-Infos! Habe jetzt vorne 1,8 und hinten 2,0 bar, tubeless, drin. Mal testen, wahrscheinlich wirds noch weniger werden. Die Auslieferung von Radon mit beinahe 4 bar ist mir unverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (23. Mai 2014)

@radmodi  Zum einen kann Radon nicht wissen was dein gewünschter Luftdruck ist, und zum anderen macht es Sinn die Reifen etwas mehr zu befüllen, damit sich dieser sich in die Felgenflanke setzt (das bekannte "pling"). Dazu kommt noch, dass Räder ja auch mal im März verpackt aber erst im November bestellt werden, da geht dann auch schon mal ein bissel Luft verloren.
Daher finde ich es eigentlich so wie es ist nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ravenride (23. Mai 2014)

wer von euch hier im forum kann berichten, wie sich das slide 160 carbon bei 20% und mehr im uphill verhält? Sackt der dämpfer in den SAG ab? Nur etwas, oder gar nicht, oder nicht fühlbar? 

In den bikemagazinen wird diesbezüglich speziell nicht berichtet, nur dass es sehr gut klettert. Wie genau die bikemagazine testen ist eine sache und was sie darüber schreiben eine andere.


----------



## Sebov (23. Mai 2014)

Ich würde gerne den Hebel/Remote der Reverb an meinem 8.0 SE (das hoffentlich bald kommt; bestellt im Februar!) von rechts oben nach links unten umbauen. Ist das mit dem verbauten Hebel möglich?

Danke!


----------



## Hitch (23. Mai 2014)

Ja, geht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (23. Mai 2014)

Ich verspüre kein wegsacken im uphill


----------



## Dropi (23. Mai 2014)

Sebov schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne den Hebel/Remote der Reverb an meinem 8.0 SE (das hoffentlich bald kommt; bestellt im Februar!) von rechts oben nach links unten umbauen. Ist das mit dem verbauten Hebel möglich?
> 
> Danke!


Ja, ein fach auf die andere Seite bauen, ich hab´s schon irgendwo Seite 25 gepostet mit Bild.


----------



## Dropi (23. Mai 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> wer von euch hier im forum kann berichten, wie sich das slide 160 carbon bei 20% und mehr im uphill verhält? Sackt der dämpfer in den SAG ab? Nur etwas, oder gar nicht, oder nicht fühlbar?
> 
> In den bikemagazinen wird diesbezüglich speziell nicht berichtet, nur dass es sehr gut klettert. Wie genau die bikemagazine testen ist eine sache und was sie darüber schreiben eine andere.


Ich würde sagen: nicht fühlbar, klettert einwandfrei, egal wie steil, auch super um trails rauf zufahren, bin sehr zufrieden, super Allrounder.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (24. Mai 2014)

Sebov schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne den Hebel/Remote der Reverb an meinem 8.0 SE (das hoffentlich bald kommt; bestellt im Februar!) von rechts oben nach links unten umbauen. Ist das mit dem verbauten Hebel möglich?
> 
> Danke!


Wenn das Bike so wie auf den bisher bekannten Fotos geliefert wird, dann ist in jedem Fall noch eine andere Lenkerklemmung notwendig - dann sollte es kein Problem sein! Ich hoffe meins wird bald geliefert, bestellt im Januar und noch keinen Meter gefahren in dieser Saison...


----------



## blauhassinger (24. Mai 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> wer von euch hier im forum kann berichten, wie sich das slide 160 carbon bei 20% und mehr im uphill verhält? Sackt der dämpfer in den SAG ab? Nur etwas, oder gar nicht, oder nicht fühlbar?
> 
> In den bikemagazinen wird diesbezüglich speziell nicht berichtet, nur dass es sehr gut klettert. Wie genau die bikemagazine testen ist eine sache und was sie darüber schreiben eine andere.



Also ich hab das 8.0 mit RS Monarch.
Kann nur sagen es fährt sich bergauf sehr gut.( egal welches Kettenblatt)
Fahr hinten mit 25% SAG, und da wippt selbst bei offener Einstellung kaum was. Wenns steiler wird nehm ich den Trail modus, da wippt dann gar nix mehr. 
Ein wegsacken in den Dämpfer beim uphill hab ich noch nicht feststellen können.
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt von der uphill performance positiv ueberascht.


----------



## xxluthorxx (25. Mai 2014)

Hat schon wer ne Lieferbestätigung fürs SE ? hab am 14 januar bestellt (also ca 1 std nach dem es auf der page online war) und nix bis jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. Mai 2014)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> Hat schon wer ne Lieferbestätigung fürs SE ? hab am 14 januar bestellt (also ca 1 std nach dem es auf der page online war) und nix bis jetzt.


Leider nein...


----------



## zwergy (25. Mai 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Leider nein...


Hab am Donnerstag eine Mail mit "Lieferschein & Versandbenachrichtigung" bekommen.
Es dürfte nächste Woche bei mir sein *freu*


----------



## Bofffffan (25. Mai 2014)

Ich habe meine Versandbestätigung auch seit Donnerstag. Seit Samstag steht's auf verladen.
Bestellt habe ich am 10.03. 
hoffe es kommt jetzt recht fix. 
Sind ja von Koblenz bis zu mir nur 100km.


----------



## xxluthorxx (25. Mai 2014)

mir ham se gesagt sie ziehen leute die zu erst bestellt haben vor -.-, wie kann es dann sein dass leute die am 10.3 bestellt haben ihr bike schon bekommen ...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. Mai 2014)

Ihr Glücklichen, wahrscheinlich keine 18''er, sonst wäre ich echt enttäuscht - habe schließlich 2 Monate früher bestellt! Dann stellt mal bitte schnellst möglich ein Paar Fotos von den Dingern ein, damit ich abschätzen kann welche Parts noch beschafft werden müssen (z.B. Schelle der Vorderradbremse zum Umbau des Reverb-Remotehebels, Kettenführung wäre auch interessant - davon gibt es bis jetzt noch gar keine Fotos, wird der Schaltzug tatsächlich nicht vom Steuerrohr gekreuzt - was soll der Blödsinn!?, sind schon tubeless Felgenbänder montiert?, ...)
Es gibt noch so viel zu tun vor der ersten Ausfahrt (anderer Sattel, anderer Lenker, anderer Vorbau, anderer Griffe, vernünftige Pedale, Rahmen abkleben...)

Freue mich drauf!


----------



## Bofffffan (25. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir war, warum auch immer, die Versandbestätigung im SPAM Ordner.


----------



## Bofffffan (25. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe es in 18" bestellt.


----------



## ron101 (25. Mai 2014)

Hatte auch in der ersten Stunde als es bestellbar war ein 18er geordert. 
Habe seit Freitag abend einen DHL Tracking Code. 
Das Tracking funktioniert noch nicht, also vermutlich noch nicht aufgeladen vom DHL.
Denke das warte hat nächste Woche ein Ende 
Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (25. Mai 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> ...wird der Schaltzug tatsächlich nicht vom Steuerrohr gekreuzt - was soll der Blödsinn!?



Ich meine mich zu erinnern das hier mal geschrieben wurde das die Sache mit den gekreuzten Schaltzüge von einem anderen Hersteller geschützt ist und Radon das deshalb nicht darf.



Hypermotard schrieb:


> sind schon tubeless Felgenbänder montiert?, ...)



Da beim 9.0 und 10.0 mit gleichem Radsatz auch Tubeless-Band drin ist kannst mal davon ausgehen das es auch beim 8.0 SE auch schon drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (25. Mai 2014)

Ich habe dieses hier gekriegt:
"da es Systemprobleme seitens des Zoll bei der Zollanmeldung gibt, können wir erst Mitte nächster Woche das Bike versenden. Ich möchte Sie kurz darüber Informieren, damit Sie nicht denken, dass wir Sie vergessen haben. Vielen Dank."
Loooool, welche Systemprobleme!? Wir bekommen in die Firma noch alles ohne aktuelle "Systemprobleme" pünktlich geliefert.
Besser wäre gesagt: "du darfst noch bisschen warten, die andern zuerst." Spielt mir ja zum Glück eigntlich keine Rolle, habe ja noch mein 13er Strive.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern das hier mal geschrieben wurde das die Sache mit den gekreuzten Schaltzüge von einem anderen Hersteller geschützt
> ist.


Geschuetzt ist meiner Meinung nach nur das kreutzen innerhalb des Oberrohres...


----------



## rocker2 (25. Mai 2014)

Hab auch noch keine Versandnachricht und am 13. Februar bestellt...

Wirklich gut, dass sich Radon dran hält, nach Bestelldatum zu versenden!! 

Ne ehrliche Auskunft ist mir da um einiges lieber!


----------



## Nesium (25. Mai 2014)

ich habe mein 8.0SE anfang februar bestellt und soll ja nun mitte nächster woche raus sein.


----------



## Matrox (25. Mai 2014)

Laut Tracking id soll meins schon beim servicepartner stehen  mal sehen wie flott die sind


----------



## dermute (26. Mai 2014)

Eben habe ich mal bei H&S angerufen und nach dem Stand der Reparatur meines Rads gefragt. Sie konnten die genaue Ursache noch nicht finden und wissen wohl grad nicht weiter. Diese Woche will sich wohl der Hersteller, "die Kollegen aus Bonn" sich das anschauen.
Wie läuft sowas denn ab, fahren dann Mechaniker von Radon zu H&S Bike Discount? Ich ging bisher blauäugig davon aus, dass dies fast ein und das gleiche sei^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Mai 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Eben habe ich mal bei H&S angerufen und nach dem Stand der Reparatur meines Rads gefragt. Sie konnten die genaue Ursache noch nicht finden und wissen wohl grad nicht weiter. Diese Woche will sich wohl der Hersteller, "die Kollegen aus Bonn" sich das anschauen.
> Wie läuft sowas denn ab, fahren dann Mechaniker von Radon zu H&S Bike Discount? Ich ging bisher blauäugig davon aus, dass dies fast ein und das gleiche sei^^



Bodo kommt.


----------



## Monsterwade (26. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchem Logistikunternehmen in die Schweiz versandt wird?
Bekam gerade ein Mail, dass der Liefertermin um eine Woche verschoben wurde. Leider
bin ich genau dann zwei Wochen weg :-(

Und nach 6 Canyon Bikes bin ich auf mein erstes Radon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## Nesium (26. Mai 2014)

DHL


----------



## Bofffffan (26. Mai 2014)

Es ist endlich da.


----------



## loddar10 (26. Mai 2014)

Bofffffan schrieb:


> Es ist endlich da.


Geiloo!!!
Meins ist in Koblenz und wenn alles klappt am Donnerstag in Bozen


----------



## xxluthorxx (26. Mai 2014)

und ich hab immernoch keine versandbestätigung obwohl am ersten tag bestellt ... so ne scheiße -.-


----------



## cemetery (26. Mai 2014)

@Bofffffan - Ich hätte da gleich mal zwei Fragen. Hast du den Schaltzug selbst nach links verlegt? Kommt das Slide jetzt schon ab Werk mit dem Stealth Lenker?

Ansonsten, Glückwunsch, einfach nur Porno


----------



## hw_doc (26. Mai 2014)

Bofffffan schrieb:


> Es ist endlich da.





loddar10 schrieb:


> Geiloo!!!
> Meins ist in Koblenz und wenn alles klappt am Donnerstag in Bozen





xxluthorxx schrieb:


> und ich hab immernoch keine versandbestätigung obwohl am ersten tag bestellt ... so ne scheiße -.-



Arg: Meine Versandbestätigung vom Donnerstag führt erst seit heute zu einem Ergebnis - von nicht mal zwei Stunden in Koblenz "verladen".
Die Lieferung an einen SP soll laut Radon bei den SEs nichts beschleunigen...
Also: Das Rennen mit dem Feiertag läuft!


----------



## Dusius (26. Mai 2014)

Die Züge komme alle von links


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. Mai 2014)

Sehr interessantes erstes Foto, hat die Reverbremote etwa keine MMX-Schelle? Auf dem Bild sieht die Farbe ja sogar ganz ertraeglich aus, vielleicht stellst du ja noch ein Paar Bilder ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bofffffan (26. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @Bofffffan - Ich hätte da gleich mal zwei Fragen. Hast du den Schaltzug selbst nach links verlegt? Kommt das Slide jetzt schon ab Werk mit dem Stealth Lenker?
> 
> Ansonsten, Glückwunsch, einfach nur Porno



Das Slinde ist so gekommen. Habe an den Zügen nix geändert. 
Der Lenker ist auch so mitgekommen. 

Leider regnet es hier und ich konnte noch nicht fahren. 
Aber bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## Bofffffan (26. Mai 2014)

Noch mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## ron101 (26. Mai 2014)

Mein Tracking code vom Freitag lässt sich leider immer noch nicht Tracken, snief wird wohl nix mit Freitag.
Dafür schauen die ersten Live Fotos schon mal super cool aus.

Ist dieser Carbon mässige Kettenstrebenschutz schon so dabei, oder kommt es mit dem Neoprenstrumpf wie auf den Radon Homepage Fotos?

Cheers
ron


----------



## hw_doc (26. Mai 2014)

@BODOPROBST 

Hallo Bodo,

was hältst Du eigentlich vom Tausch der Standard-Dämpfer-Lager gegen optimierte Varianten (Huber-Bushings, Enduroforkseals, ...)?


----------



## Bofffffan (26. Mai 2014)

Nein den Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich drum gemacht. Original ist nur ein Carbonsilkon Pad aufgeklebt.


----------



## dermute (27. Mai 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Bodo kommt.


Oha na da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Mai 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Oha na da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


Bin Morgen in Bonn hoffe das Bike ist da .


----------



## dermute (27. Mai 2014)

Wo gehen denn die Bikes hin, die zur Reparatur zurückgeschickt werden? Der Kollege am Telefon meinte ja "Die Kollegen aus Bonn kommen vorbei". Oder ist einfach beides in Bonn?


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Bonn und Grafschaft. Sind 2 Lokationen ca. 30km auseinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (27. Mai 2014)

Quelle: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1630274
Slide 9.0 mit RS und Debon oder Plus Dämpfer! Interessant


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Mai 2014)

loddar10 schrieb:


> Geiloo!!!
> Meins ist in Koblenz und wenn alles klappt am Donnerstag in Bozen



Bozen is das falsche Gebiet (und ja ich kenn mich da aus, hab Bozen vor der Haustür), Vinschgau is da besser geigent für so n Bike.


----------



## cemetery (27. Mai 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Quelle: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1630274
> Slide 9.0 mit RS und Debon oder Plus Dämpfer! Interessant



Müsste das Bike von Caspar720 sein. Siehe hier


----------



## Flkz1983 (27. Mai 2014)

*EDIT: Das Bike ist bereits verkauft!*

Hallo liebe Slide-Gemeinde,

ich bin derzeit am überlegen, ob ich mein Slide 160 8.0 Größe: 18" wieder verkaufen soll. Im Grunde ist es ein wahnsinns Bike und es liefert wirklich all das, was es auch soll... Mein Problem ist nur, dass mein eigentliches Einsatzgebiet nicht wirklich zum Slide passt oder umgekehrt. Ich wollte mich eigentlich mehr in Richtung Enduro entwickeln. Allerdings fehlt mir leider wirklich die Zeit immer in entsprechende Gebiete oder Bikeparks zu fahren und hier vor der Tür gibts leider fast nur Tourgebiet und hin und wieder recht mäßige Trails. Kurz, das Bike ist für mich etwas zu überdimensioniert und ich steige wohl wieder um auf ein reines Touren-Fully oder sogar ein Hardtail. Nun wollte ich hier erstmal nachfragen, ob es denn jemanden gibt, der Interesse an meinem Bike hätte? Mein Slide befindet sich in absolutem Top-Zustand und ist bis auf die Griffe noch im Originalzustand... Bewegt habe ich es bisher ungefähr 260 km. Kanns nicht genau sagen, weil der Tacho erst seit Kurzem dran ist. Aber bis auf eine kleine Schramme am Lack der Federgabel (ca. 3-4mm), die übrigens bereits bei Lieferung vorhanden war, ist alles in Ordnung. Ich habe im Moment noch keine Alternative im Auge und wollte erstmal schauen ob evtl. Interesse besteht? Da ich das Geld für ein anderes Bike brauche und auch sonst alles noch Tip-Top ist, würde ich es zum Abholpreis von 2850,-€ (Bar) abgeben. Rechnung und alle zugehörigen Anleitungen etc. sind natürlich dabei. Hätte sogar noch den Versandkarton... der ist aber übelst groß  Versenden werde ich es nicht. Das wär mir einfach zu heiß...Natürlich würde ich das Bike bei Verkauf nochmal penibelst säubern und die Originalgriffe wieder montieren. Über die Pedale könnte man noch sprechen. Ich lebe in der Nähe von 78166 Donaueschingen. Genaueres bitte bei Interesse per PN.

Foto vom Bike
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hvbjugcdl3hqvjh/Foto 08.04.14 19 35 26.jpg


----------



## slmslvn (27. Mai 2014)

Wenn du es loswerden willst würde die größe helfen..


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Mai 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> DHL


Super, dann kann ich die Lieferung steuern.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (27. Mai 2014)

Mein DHL Tracking Code von Freitag, lässt sich noch immer nicht tracken. 
Ist das normal?
Cheers
ron


----------



## Flkz1983 (27. Mai 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Wenn du es loswerden willst würde die größe helfen..


Danke für den Tipp  ...ist bearbeitet


----------



## hw_doc (27. Mai 2014)

Heute ist es angekommen: Mein 8.0 SE in M.
Optisch einfach ein Traum, auf Fotos kommt das Rot kaum rüber...

Aufgrund des miesen Wetters blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als die ersten Runden im Keller zu drehen, so ist immerhin schon mal das Fahrwerk mit Luft versorgt.
Was mir bei den Runden aber auffiel: Die Front ist doch ganz schön tief.
Die Bitte nach mehr Spacern und so mehr "Fleisch" an der Gabel kann ich nur unterschreiben - einfach vorsorglich zwei, drei cm Spacer montieren, den Schaft auf der Länge belassen und für jeden ist was dabei!
Abgesehen von der immensen Lenkerbreite stört mich, dass er so "flach" ist. Kann mir jemand aus dem Stand sagen, welche Version (bzgl. Rise) verbaut ist?

Habt Ihr Tipps für einen Lenker mit deutlich mehr Rise? 740 mm Breite würden auch reichen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2014)

Mein Slide in L ....passt bei 1.82m SL89 (barfuß)wie angegossen.
Ich bin froh, das ich mich für diese Größe entschieden hab.
Bis auf kleine Montagemängel kam das Bike unbeschadet aus dem riesen Karton.
Eine Schraube der Zugbefestigung war schief eingeschraubt.....musste das Gewinde nachschneiden und das Schaltwerk musste nachjustiert werden da die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel an der Kettenstrebe schliff.
Die Bremshebel habe ich gedreht und den XLoc auf der linken Seite montiert.
Der erste Fahreindruck ist super.


----------



## hw_doc (28. Mai 2014)

@Comfortbiker 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mein Slide in L ....passt bei 1.82m wie angegossen.
> Ich bin froh, das ich mich für diese Größe entschieden hab.
> ...
> Die Bremshebel habe ich gedreht und den XLoc auf der linken Seite montiert.
> Der erste Fahreindruck ist super.



Glückwunsch!

Eine Frage: Hast Du Dir für den Reverb-Hebel am Bremshebel eine passende Schelle gekauft oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## dermute (28. Mai 2014)

Da hast du wohl einen Denkfehler  Es ist alles dabei, um den Hebel entsprechend umzubauen.


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Heute ist es angekommen: Mein 8.0 SE in M.
> Optisch einfach ein Traum, auf Fotos kommt das Rot kaum rüber...
> 
> Aufgrund des miesen Wetters blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als die ersten Runden im Keller zu drehen, so ist immerhin schon mal das Fahrwerk mit Luft versorgt.
> ...



Deine Sattelüberhöhung ist aber auch ganz schön extrem. Bist Du sicher das M für Dich richtig ist ?
Lenker gibt es haufenweise mit viel rise. Kommt darauf an was Du an Geld ausgeben möchstet. Carbonlenker fängt so bei 90 Euro an. So wie es auf Deinem Bild ausschaut müßte da mindestens ein 40mm rise dran um das halbwegs zu kompensieren.


----------



## Triple-M (28. Mai 2014)

@filiale: sehe ich ähnlich wie du,  das war auch der Grund, warum ich mein 8.0er in M nach einer Ausfahrt verkauft und mir das L geholt habe. Für meinen Geschmack nun perfekt bei meinen Körperdimensionen von 1,83m und SL 88


----------



## Dusius (28. Mai 2014)

Kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, habe ein L bei 192 und will sicher kein XL. 
Den Sattel finde ich allerdings auch recht hoch auf dem Bild.


----------



## Sebov (28. Mai 2014)

Mein Kumpel @rocker2 und ich haben unsere 8.0 SE zusammen Ende Februar bestellt, bezahlt und warten immer noch auf die Lieferung. Verzögerungen durch Lieferanten sind in der Bike-Branche ja ein gängiges Problem, das die meisten Kunden eines Versenders respektieren. 
@ChrisStahl Doch die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden ist dabei entscheidend. Wenn das Unternehmen von mir seit Ende Februar über 3000€ hat, erwarte ich per E-Mail über jede weitere Lieferverzögerung informiert zu werden (wir haben lediglich die Verzögerung von KW 18 auf KW 19 per Mail mitgeteilt bekommen). Ich möchte nicht täglich im IBC-Forum nach Posts des Geschäftsführers suchen und mir zusammen mit den Posts der User die aktuelle Lage zusammen basteln. Bei mehrfachen telefonischen Rückfragen wurden wir aktuell noch von Woche auf Woche vertröstet, obwohl die Bikes lagernd seien. Das ist eine Kapitulationserklärung. 
Das ist mein zweites Radon. Ich bin prinzipiell von den Bikes überzeugt - vom Kundenservice überhaupt nicht.

banale Frage nebenbei:
Ist am 8.0 SE der Vorbau mit einer 31.8mm Klemmung oder schon mit der "neuen 35mm"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Mai 2014)

Sebov schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel @rocker2 und ich haben unsere 8.0 SE zusammen Ende Februar bestellt, bezahlt und warten immer noch auf die Lieferung. Verzögerungen durch Lieferanten sind in der Bike-Branche ja ein gängiges Problem, das die meisten Kunden eines Versenders respektieren.
> @ChrisStahl Doch die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden ist dabei entscheidend. Wenn das Unternehmen von mir seit Ende Februar über 3000€ hat, erwarte ich per E-Mail über jede weitere Lieferverzögerung informiert zu werden (wir haben lediglich die Verzögerung von KW 18 auf KW 19 per Mail mitgeteilt bekommen). Ich möchte nicht täglich im IBC-Forum nach Posts des Geschäftsführers suchen und mir zusammen mit den Posts der User die aktuelle Lage zusammen basteln. Bei mehrfachen telefonischen Rückfragen wurden wir aktuell noch von Woche auf Woche vertröstet, obwohl die Bikes lagernd seien. Das ist eine Kapitulationserklärung.
> Das ist mein zweites Radon. Ich bin prinzipiell von den Bikes überzeugt - vom Kundenservice überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ...


Der Vorbau ist der 31,8er. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Caspar720 (28. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Müsste das Bike von Caspar720 sein. Siehe hier


 
Jo ist meins 
Fox hat einfach ned so die erwartete Perfomance geliefert, da sind die RS Komponeten für das Geld um einiges besser.

Grüße


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> @filiale: sehe ich ähnlich wie du,  das war auch der Grund, warum ich mein 8.0er in M nach einer Ausfahrt verkauft und mir das L geholt habe. Für meinen Geschmack nun perfekt bei meinen Körperdimensionen von 1,83m und SL 88



Das ist vernünftig bei Deinen Abmaßen, gute Wahl !


----------



## Vincy (28. Mai 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was mir bei den Runden aber auffiel: Die Front ist doch ganz schön tief.
> Abgesehen von der immensen Lenkerbreite stört mich, dass er so "flach" ist. Kann mir jemand aus dem Stand sagen, welche Version (bzgl. Rise) verbaut ist?
> Habt Ihr Tipps für einen Lenker mit deutlich mehr Rise? 740 mm Breite würden auch reichen...


 
Evtl ein anderer Vorbau, mit steilerem Winkel. Der orignale Atlas hat nur 0°.
Der Lenker hat wahrscheinlich 1/2" Rise, ist evtl auch bei der Lenkerklemmung angegeben.
http://www.raceface.com/components/stems/atlas/atlas-stem/
http://www.raceface.com/components/handlebars/atlas/


----------



## Dusius (28. Mai 2014)

Euch sollte halt schon klar sein, dass ihr hier ein Enduro kauft... Da gehört ein flacher und breiter Lenker dran.
Was die Front angeht, ich finde sie nicht spürbar tief, auch wenn das hier öfter geschrieben wird.


----------



## Sebov (28. Mai 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist der 31,8er. Viele Grüße, Florian


Danke Flo. Zum Anfang darfst du dich ruhig auch noch äußern


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Euch sollte halt schon klar sein, dass ihr hier ein Enduro kauft... Da gehört ein flacher und breiter Lenker dran.



Es gibt keine Regel die vorschreibt das ein flacher Lenker an ein Enduro MUSS. Es obliegt dem Fahrer und seinem Fahrgefühl was er benötigt. Das der Lenker breit sein muß ist klar, aber flach ist relativ.


----------



## Dusius (28. Mai 2014)

Dran bauen kannst du was du willst, wegen mir auch Schutzbleche ;-) kaufen möchte ich ein solches Rad aber eher nicht mit rise Lenker oder Vorbau.


----------



## cemetery (28. Mai 2014)

Mal ganz blöd gefragt. Merkt man denn beim Fahren überhaupt einen Unterschied ob nun der Lenker 20mm rise hat oder einfach nur der Schaft 20mm länger/höher ist? Geo ist ja dann in etwa identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (28. Mai 2014)

Wenn der Gabelschaft laenger wird, ist der Lenker nicht nur hoeher, sondern auch naeher Richtung Sattel - der Lenkwinkel hat ja schliesslich keine 90Grad!


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2014)

Ob der Lenker / Schaft höher ist merkt man weil der Fahrer aufrechter sitzt und man weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat. Bei der Schaftverlängerung kommt noch hinzu daß man minimal Richtung Sattel verschiebt, was man aber mit dem drehen des Lenkers locker ausgleichen kann. Ein Lenker mit Rise ist daher die beste Alternative weil es optisch schicker aussieht als ein steiler Vorbau. Oder, wenn möglich , ein paar Spacer unter den Vorbau legen. Daß man dann näher an den Sattel kommt kann man nahezu vernachlässigen weil es bei 20mm Spacer nur wenige Millimeter sind, die merkt man kaum oder dreht den Lenker.


----------



## Nesium (28. Mai 2014)

@Triple-M 
Da deine SL gleich wie bei mir ist, würde mich interessieren wieviel du den Sattel so ca. ausziehen musstest? Bin mir nicht sicher ob L oder XL besser für mich ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Mai 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> @Triple-M
> Da deine SL gleich wie bei mir ist, würde mich interessieren wieviel du den Sattel so ca. ausziehen musstest? Bin mir nicht sicher ob L oder XL besser für mich ist.


Bei mir sind es bei 1,82m und SL89cm genau 1,5cm Auszug über Sattelklemme. (L-Rahmen)


----------



## Nesium (28. Mai 2014)

Ok, danke. Dann passt ja das L bestens, sonst könnte ich ja wohl die Rverbe nicht mal ausnutzen.


----------



## Triple-M (28. Mai 2014)

@Nesium: so siehts aus, genau wie bei mir, 1,5 cm über Schaft. 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxluthorxx (29. Mai 2014)

Ist es normal das die Reverb nen millimeter Spiel nach links und rechts hat, also der Sattel ganz leicht nach links und rechts wackelt ? Rahmengröße 22 is schon riesig was die SL angeht. Bei 93 SL Sattelstütze 1 cm draußen


----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2014)

Bisschen Spiel hat sie, is normal


----------



## xxluthorxx (29. Mai 2014)

Allet klar, Danke


----------



## Nesium (29. Mai 2014)

Hatte schon fast Angst ein zu kleines bestellt zu haben, aber nun bin ich beruhigt.
Versandbenachrichtigung für mein 8.0 SE kam dann Gestern auch noch um 21:00.


----------



## cemetery (29. Mai 2014)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> Ist es normal das die Reverb nen millimeter Spiel nach links und rechts hat, also der Sattel ganz leicht nach links und rechts wackelt ? Rahmengröße 22 is schon riesig was die SL angeht. Bei 93 SL Sattelstütze 1 cm draußen



Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Nesium (29. Mai 2014)

187 und SL 88. Hatte ein paar Bilder gesehen wo die Sattelstützen extrem ausgezogen werden mussten und das hätte ich nicht unbedingt gewollt, wäre mir dann ein XL lieber gewesen. Aber so siehts ja nun gut aus.


----------



## hw_doc (29. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Deine Sattelüberhöhung ist aber auch ganz schön extrem. Bist Du sicher das M für Dich richtig ist ?
> ...



Ich hatte seinerzeit M und L und Bonn probegefahren und war deutlich beim M hängen geblieben. Die Oberrohrlänge fand ich sympathisch, beim L sind es schon 21 mm mehr, womit der Lenker auch nur 10 mm höher kommt...



Vincy schrieb:


> Evtl ein anderer Vorbau, mit steilerem Winkel. Der orignale Atlas hat nur 0°.
> Der Lenker hat wahrscheinlich 1/2" Rise, ist evtl auch bei der Lenkerklemmung angegeben.
> http://www.raceface.com/components/stems/atlas/atlas-stem/
> http://www.raceface.com/components/handlebars/atlas/



Danke @Vincy!
Hab nachgeschaut, an der Lenkerklemmung ist leider nichts vermerkt, aber 0.5 dürfte hinkommen.
Nungut, den Lenker gibt's also auch ne Nummer höher, den Tubine-Vorbau mit 6°...



filiale schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Regel die vorschreibt das ein flacher Lenker an ein Enduro MUSS. Es obliegt dem Fahrer und seinem Fahrgefühl was er benötigt. Das der Lenker breit sein muß ist klar, aber flach ist relativ.



Danke @filiale, dass seh ich genauso!



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es bei 1,82m und SL89cm genau 1,5cm Auszug über Sattelklemme. (L-Rahmen)



Hmm... Warum ist dann bei meinem M mit SL 86 der Sattel so weit draußen? Da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?
(Das 20er hat gegenüber dem 18er auch nur ein 25 mm längeres Sattelrohr...)


----------



## rocker2 (29. Mai 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Heute ist es angekommen: Mein 8.0 SE in M.
> Optisch einfach ein Traum, auf Fotos kommt das Rot kaum rüber...
> 
> Aufgrund des miesen Wetters blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als die ersten Runden im Keller zu drehen, so ist immerhin schon mal das Fahrwerk mit Luft versorgt.
> ...


Wie wärs mit nem Renthal Fatbar lite (+/- Carbon). Den gibts in 4 verschiedenen Rise Höhen.


----------



## Nesium (29. Mai 2014)

Hmm... Warum ist dann bei meinem M mit SL 86 der Sattel so weit draußen? Da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?
(Das 20er hat gegenüber dem 18er auch nur ein 25 mm längeres Sattelrohr...)[/QUOTE]


Ja, da geht die Rechnung irgendwie nicht so wirklich auf.


----------



## xxluthorxx (29. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?


1.94


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (29. Mai 2014)

Danke. Ich hab eindeutig zu lange Beine (SL 94 auf 1,90m) . Hab vorsorglich auch mal XL bestellt. Werde aber wohl den Vorbau auf einen mit 50mm tauschen das es nicht zu gestreckt wird. Mal schauen ob es nächste Woche da ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## xxluthorxx (29. Mai 2014)

der Vorbau is ziemlich kurz, also im Vergleich zu meinem alten Hardtail ganz schöne Rentnerposition beim Sitzen, da würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen selbst wenn paar cm kürzer bist


----------



## cemetery (29. Mai 2014)

Den 50er hab ich noch übrig. Wenn es ab Werk passt ok. Ansonsten wird halt schnell getauscht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## hw_doc (29. Mai 2014)

rocker2 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Renthal Fatbar lite (+/- Carbon). Den gibts in 4 verschiedenen Rise Höhen.



@rocker2: Danke für den Tipp!



Nesium schrieb:


> Hmm... Warum ist dann bei meinem M mit SL 86 der Sattel so weit draußen? Da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?
> (Das 20er hat gegenüber dem 18er auch nur ein 25 mm längeres Sattelrohr...)
> 
> Ja, da geht die Rechnung irgendwie nicht so wirklich auf.



Hmm... Die Stütze ist bei mir nun gut 70 mm draußen. Ich vermute, dass @Comfortbiker seinen Fotos entsprechend etwas tiefer auf dem Rad sitzen möchte, als ich.
Ich habe nun eine Probefahrt im Freien hinter mir und muss sagen, dass sich das Rad gut anfühlt, ich hab beim Treppchenfahren keine Überschlagsgefühle - geht auch mit abgesenkter Gabel, ist dann aber wirklich sehr tief.
Ich denke, ich werde mit testhalber wirklich einen Lenker mit deutlich mehr Rise holen, ein leicht gewinkelter Vorbau kann dann immer noch dran, falls nötig.


----------



## hw_doc (29. Mai 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl einen Denkfehler  Es ist alles dabei, um den Hebel entsprechend umzubauen.



Ja, wenn man sich traut, den Bremshebel mal auf Verdacht auseinanderzunehmen, erschließt es sich einem...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (29. Mai 2014)

Der Bremshebel muss doch nicht zerlegt werden, lediglich die Schelle muss von der einen auf die andere Seite geschraubt werden! Ich persoenlich wuerde nie in Erwaegung ziehen, die Bremshebel zu vertauschen - da wuerde ich mich ja staendig auf die Fresse legen...


----------



## hw_doc (29. Mai 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Der Bremshebel muss doch nicht zerlegt werden, lediglich die Schelle muss von der einen auf die andere Seite geschraubt werden! Ich persoenlich wuerde nie in Erwaegung ziehen, die Bremshebel zu vertauschen - da wuerde ich mich ja staendig auf die Fresse legen...



Ich meinte ja auch die Schelle - hier hat niemand vor, den Hebel vollständig zu zerlegen; ist inzwischen erfolgreich umgebaut.  

Wenn man vom Motorrad kommt, verstehe ich schon, dass man die Hebel tauscht. Mich persönlich würde das aber auch "irritieren"...


----------



## stromb6 (29. Mai 2014)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob die Slide 160 Carbonhobel einen 31,8er RaceFace Atlas Lenker haben oder einen 35er?

Hab meines gerade bestellt und würde mir gern schon jetzt einen Carbon-Lenker ordern.

Danke


----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2014)

31,8 wurde erst vor paar Tagen hier beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxluthorxx (29. Mai 2014)

steht doch oben 31


----------



## stromb6 (29. Mai 2014)

Danke, war zu faul die 78 Seiten hier durch zu pflügen, in der Zeit fahre ich lieber 1000Hm.


----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2014)

Manchmal funktioniert sogar die Suchfunktion, aber nur manchmal.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hmm... Warum ist dann bei meinem M mit SL 86 der Sattel so weit draußen? Da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?
> (Das 20er hat gegenüber dem 18er auch nur ein 25 mm längeres Sattelrohr...)


Bei mir sind es von OK Sattel bis OK Pedalachse 93cm.
Ich hab heute den Sattel noch 5mm rausgezogen.


----------



## hw_doc (30. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es von OK Sattel bis OK Pedalachse 93cm.
> Ich hab heute den Sattel noch 5mm rausgezogen.



Also Pedal nach unten in einer Linie mit der Sattelstütze und am Sattel die OK der Sitzfläche (also mittig)?
In dem Fall: Sticht!


----------



## zwergy (30. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle 8.0 SE Besitzer.

Mit welchem Kettenblatt wurde euer Slide ausgeliefert? Ich habe entgegen der Beschreibung statt eines 30er KB ein 32er bekommen.
Not Good :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (30. Mai 2014)

zwergy schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle 8.0 SE Besitzer.
> 
> Mit welchem Kettenblatt wurde euer Slide ausgeliefert? Ich habe entgegen der Beschreibung statt eines 30er KB ein 32er bekommen.
> Not Good :/



32, wurde hier schon mal diskutiert, aber auf beiden Websites wohl noch immer nicht angepasst.
Immerhin komm ich in der Ebene so fast auf 40 km/h.


----------



## cemetery (30. Mai 2014)

Demnach sollten es aber 30 Zähne sein...



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Also, nach aller Verwirrung: Es sind 30 Zähne. Inzwischen ist sowohl die Radon-Seite als auch bike-discount aktualisiert.


----------



## hw_doc (30. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Demnach sollten es aber 30 Zähne sein...



Danke fürs Raussuchen!

Dann ist jetzt die Verwirrung auch bei mir eingetreten: Meins kam mit 32.


----------



## dermute (30. Mai 2014)

Juhu mein hoffentlich nun nicht mehr knarksendes Rad ist auf dem Weg zurück zu mir!
"der Artikel Dämpfer wurde getauscht, war nicht Maßhaltig wurde repariert."
Kann mir einer sagen, was ein nicht maßhaltiger Dämpfer ist?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cemetery (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die 2x10 auf 1x11 Umrüster. Was habt ihr da bei der Kurbel für einen Q-Faktor gewählt? 156 oder 168?


----------



## xxluthorxx (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch nen 32 er KB dran, es waren sich doch alle einig das es mit 30 kb ausgeliefert wird ? 
Und an Radon, Ich weiß eure Techniker bzw Radmonteure sind bestimmt gerade voll im Stress, aber bei meinem Rad sind echt mehrere komische Fehler dran. Zum einen war die Vorderbremse so montiert, dass sie hinten ums Steuerrohr geschlungen war. Die Leitung für die Hinterrardschaltung ist so lang, dass das Kettenblatt die Leitung ''ansägt''. Hinterbremse wurde die Befestigungen für die Leitung am Rahmen vergessen. Hätt ich das mit der Leitung am Kettenblatt nicht gleich gemerkt hätt ich mir vermutlich den kompletten Schaltzug rausgerissen ..


----------



## zwergy (30. Mai 2014)

@Radon-Bikes 
Wie kommen wir jetzt von einem 32 auf ein 30er Kettenblatt?


----------



## turbocat (31. Mai 2014)

Auch ich kann hier in den Alpen nichts anfangen mit einem 32er Kettenblatt - @RadonBikes tauscht ihr es aus?


----------



## xxluthorxx (31. Mai 2014)

Hab jetzt mit bike discount telefoniert, mein rad is halt noch ungefahren bekomm jetzt nen 30 er kb zugeschickt und schicks andere zurück


----------



## 7rob (31. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die 2x10 auf 1x11 Umrüster. Was habt ihr da bei der Kurbel für einen Q-Faktor gewählt? 156 oder 168?



Ich habe auch das 8.0 SE bestellt: das mit dem 32er Kettenblatt ist echt ungünstig:
Evtl gleich auf die xx1 umrüsten und die Option auf 28 Zähne haben?
Kann jemand schon was über den Q-Faktor schreiben: 156 oder 168? 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocker2 (31. Mai 2014)

Hab ne 168er xx1 Kurbel montiert. Die passt.  Wer evtl größer als 32 fahren will braucht die 168er Variante. Die Option wollte ich mir offen halten.

Und bevor die Frage auftaucht: GXP


----------



## turbocat (31. Mai 2014)

Habe prophylaktisch so ein Kettenblatt mit 28 Zähnen bestellt:

http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Wolftooth-Spiderless-XX1-Kettenblaetter1x10-1x11-speed-SRAM-XX1-X0-X9-X7-S2210-S1400Truvativ-AKA-26T-black 

dann kann ich schon mal fahren. Zurücksenden des 32er Kettenblattes wird sich evtl. von der Schweiz aus so oder so nicht lohnen.


----------



## 7rob (31. Mai 2014)

turbocat schrieb:


> Habe prophylaktisch so ein Kettenblatt mit 28 Zähnen bestellt:
> 
> http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Wolfto...X1-X0-X9-X7-S2210-S1400Truvativ-AKA-26T-black
> 
> ...



Das ist ein guter Tipp: das passt ja dann direkt auf die x1 kurbel... Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## turbocat (31. Mai 2014)

7rob schrieb:


> Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?


Hab bisher nur dieses Review gesehen: http://www.moredirt.com/reviews/Review-Wolftooth-Components-GxP-Direct-Mount-Chainring/4946/


----------



## Matrox (31. Mai 2014)

Kurzes Review zu meinem 8.0 SE und Servicepartner:
Servicepartner war absolut unfähig das Teil korrekt aufzubauen; hier die Highlights:
- "kein Kit zum Kürzen der Reverb Leitung mitgeliefert...evtl. passt eins von Avid Bremsen - hamwa aber nicht da" - hatte vorher noch keine Reverb aber das hatte ich nach 2min googeln raus und daheim auch in 15min selbst erledigt...
- Schaltung falsch eingestellt- Gap war falsch und Schaltqualität fürn A...
- Hinterbremse nicht entlüftet - voll über Druckpunktverstellung "hingefixt" - is mir bei der Testfahrt so garnicht aufgefallen
- Gummitülle (Durchführung Reverb-Leitung aus Sattelrohr) falschrum

*- Rad Knarrzt sehr stark wenn mach großes Moment ins Tretlager gibt - z.B. Ansetzen zum Wheelie o.ä. - kommt irgendwo aus dem Antrieb hinten... Kennt ihr das ? hat das auch jemand ? Möglichkeiten ?*

Nur soviel zum Thema Fahrradkauf wie er sein sollte...


----------



## hw_doc (31. Mai 2014)

Matrox schrieb:


> Kurzes Review zu meinem 8.0 SE und Servicepartner:
> 
> *- Rad Knarrzt sehr stark wenn mach großes Moment ins Tretlager gibt - z.B. Ansetzen zum Wheelie o.ä. - kommt irgendwo aus dem Antrieb hinten... Kennt ihr das ? hat das auch jemand ? Möglichkeiten ?*
> 
> ...



Bei mir war's eher ein Knetern bei den letzten drei Ritzeln: In dem Fall hab ich den Schwenkbereich des Schaltwerks ein wenig nach unten nachjustieren müssen (AFAIR linke Schraube).


----------



## ron101 (31. Mai 2014)

Obwohl am 14.1. bestellt ist mein 8SE ist immer noch nicht angekommen, geschweige denn lässt sich der DHL Trackingcode tracken :-(
ICh hoffe es kommt dann wenigstens mit nem 30er Kettenblatt und korrekt montiert.
Langsam kackt mich die Warterei an.

Cheers und viel spass beim Biken denen die es schon haben.
ron


----------



## xxluthorxx (31. Mai 2014)

mal andere Frage gibts hier wen der meine dt swiss ex 1501 vom se haben will, verkauf se 150 unter neupreis. Sind ungefahren und garantie sticker noch dran.


----------



## hw_doc (31. Mai 2014)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> mal andere Frage gibts hier wen der meine dt swiss ex 1501 vom se haben will, verkauf se 150 unter neupreis. Sind ungefahren und garantie sticker noch dran.



Schöner LRS IMO, der Freilauf hat offenbar noch akustische Reserven nach oben: Nach 10 km hatte sich das Geräusch schon deutlich verstärkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (31. Mai 2014)

@ron101 
Habe meinen Trackingcode auch bereits seit Mittwoch, aber DHL holt gemäss bike discount die Bikes erst Montag morgen ab und sobald sie gescannt sind solls funzen.


----------



## xxluthorxx (31. Mai 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Schöner LRS IMO, der Freilauf hat offenbar noch akustische Reserven nach oben: Nach 10 km hatte sich das Geräusch schon deutlich verstärkt...


Meiner is hoffentlich Geiler wenn er nächste Woche da ist gibts mal nen Bild =)


----------



## radmodi (31. Mai 2014)

LR-Sound ändert sich auch beim 10.0, ein paar Treppenjumps helfen ungemein! 
Keine Montage- oder Einstellungsprobleme gehabt.Glückwunsch an alle SE Besitzer, hatte die Geduld verloren und mich im letzten Moment umentschieden! Love my 22 KB. Happy Trails!


----------



## loddar10 (1. Juni 2014)

Matrox schrieb:


> - Hinterbremse nicht entlüftet - voll über Druckpunktverstellung "hingefixt"


Das ist sowohl bei meinem SE, als auch beim 8.0er meiner Frau (hier allerdings vorne) auch so...
Dank der Luft im System wandert der Druckpunkt auf ner längeren Abfahrt schön durch die Gegend!

Des weiteren hat meine Pike schon nen kleinen Kratzer (frisch aus dem Karton) und ein Knacksen aus dem Treträder hab ich auch. 

Ansonsten ist das bike top. Geht gut bergauf, und gibt einem bergab zusätzliche Sicherheit. Die Farbe ist der burner!


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juni 2014)

loddar10 schrieb:


> Das ist sowohl bei meinem SE, als auch beim 8.0er meiner Frau (hier allerdings vorne) auch so...
> Dank der Luft im System wandert der Druckpunkt auf ner längeren Abfahrt schön durch die Gegend!
> 
> Des weiteren hat meine Pike schon nen kleinen Kratzer (frisch aus dem Karton) und ein Knacksen aus dem Treträder hab ich auch.
> ...





7rob schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das 8.0 SE bestellt: das mit dem 32er Kettenblatt ist echt ungünstig:
> Evtl gleich auf die xx1 umrüsten und die Option auf 28 Zähne haben?
> Kann jemand schon was über den Q-Faktor schreiben: 156 oder 168?
> Danke


Also ich glaube das im Mittelgebirge das 32er ein guter Kompromiss ist, im Hochgebirge ist das 30 aber Wichtig. Fahre im Odenwald 34 Zähne am Gardasee 30 Zähne und bin ein älterer Herr mit 100kg.Einzige Einschränkung wenn ihr euch mit einen Reifen hinten der ganz viel Körnern kostet selber Quält.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## cemetery (2. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Einzige Einschränkung wenn ihr euch mit einen Reifen hinten der ganz viel Körnern kostet selber Quält.   Gruß Bodo


 
Zum weniger quälen würde ich persönlich hinten auch zum Rock Razor tendieren, aber da ich bei Tubeless nicht mal eben dauernd wechseln will läuft es gerade eher auf Hans Dampf Pacestar hinten und Magic Marry Trailstar vorne raus. Ich denke das ist dann ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwergy (2. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das im Mittelgebirge das 32er ein guter Kompromiss ist, im Hochgebirge ist das 30 aber Wichtig. Fahre im Odenwald 34 Zähne am Gardasee 30 Zähne und bin ein älterer Herr mit 100kg.Einzige Einschränkung wenn ihr euch mit einen Reifen hinten der ganz viel Körnern kostet selber Quält.   Gruß Bodo


Das ist ja alles schön und gut. Wenn ein Produkt mit 30er KB beworben wird und statt dessen mit einem 32er kommt, dann muss man dafür eine Lösung finden.


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Zum weniger quälen würde ich persönlich hinten auch zum Rock Razor tendieren, aber da ich bei Tubeless nicht mal eben dauernd wechseln will läuft es gerade eher auf Hans Dampf Pacestar hinten und Magic Marry Trailstar vorne raus. Ich denke das ist dann ein guter Kompromiss.


Aber es Erstaunt mich immer wieder was mit Rock Razor alles geht, natürlich ist H D Pace der bessere Kompromiss und der M M
für vorn ist Super. Das man Wechsel faul wird kann ich nur Bestätigen .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juni 2014)

Das wollte ich damit nicht in Frage stellen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ron101 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich wär schon froh wenn mein 8SE welches ich am 14.1.14 bestellt habe auch mal noch ausgeliefert würde.
Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (2. Juni 2014)

Das Warten nervt echt. Zu allem Überfluss hatte das System meine Bestellung zwischenzeitlich auch noch storniert  Konnte zwar telefonisch schnell geklärt werden aber war nicht gerade motivierend.


----------



## ron101 (2. Juni 2014)

hmm da werde ich wohl morgen auch mal wieder Anrufen, kann ja nicht sein dass die Kiste noch immer nicht unterwegs ist.
Vorallem bin ich dann bald mal weg, und wenn es dann kommt verpasse ich wohl die 2 Wöchige Umtausch zeit, falls was nicht in Ordnung sein sollte.

Die Reifenwahl ist da eher ein Luxus Problem 

Cheers
ron


----------



## Nesium (2. Juni 2014)

sehe im tracking immer noch nichts und habe zuvor doch noch diese mail gekriegt; "ihr bestelltes Rad verlässt am Montagmorgen unser Haus. Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld."


----------



## ron101 (2. Juni 2014)

Einen Tracking Code habe ich seit 23.05.14, aber Tracken lässt sich da nix.
Das Rennen gegen meinen Nachbarn habe ich eh verloren, der fährt sein im Januar bestelltes Spectral bereits seit einem Monat.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Nesium (2. Juni 2014)

übelst


----------



## cemetery (2. Juni 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Das Rennen gegen meinen Nachbarn habe ich eh verloren, der fährt sein im Januar bestelltes Spectral bereits seit einem Monat.



Wenn du dafür das nächste Rennen auf dem Trail gewinnst ist das bestimmt alles wieder vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7rob (2. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das im Mittelgebirge das 32er ein guter Kompromiss ist, im Hochgebirge ist das 30 aber Wichtig. Fahre im Odenwald 34 Zähne am Gardasee 30 Zähne und bin ein älterer Herr mit 100kg.Einzige Einschränkung wenn ihr euch mit einen Reifen hinten der ganz viel Körnern kostet selber Quält.   Gruß Bodo



Dann freue ich mich, wenn das Kettenblatt entsprechend zugunsten eines 30er ausgetauscht wird: ich habe schon eine Mail an bike-discount geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Wie werdet ihr handhaben, Bodo?
Vielen Dank


----------



## ron101 (2. Juni 2014)

@cementery 
Haha ja auf dem Trail sowiso ich ;-)
Fahre seit drei Wochen (ja hatte im Eifer der Auslieferankündigung mein Fully verkauft) mit meinem 8 Jährigen Dirter auf dem Pumptrack.
Das gibt die nötige Fahrtechnik 
Cheers
ron


----------



## garnix (2. Juni 2014)

Hi, was ist denn mit dem 8.0 los? Ist das gar nicht mehr bestellbar? Auf der bike discount Seite nicht enthalten... :-(


----------



## Dusius (2. Juni 2014)

Is ausverkauft


----------



## derjoe (3. Juni 2014)

Hat irgendwer das 8.0 SE mit dem versprochenen 30iger Kettenblatt bekommen? Ich hab auch meine Versandbestätigung, aber will unbedingt das 30iger und wenn ich wegen dieser Geschichte nach so langer Wartezeit nochmal ne Runde warten muss, werd ich ziemlich sicher aggro und würde schon bevors ueberhaupt passiert ist anfangen zu diskutieren.


----------



## Boomslam (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe ein 9.0 vor 3 Wochen bekommen und bin von dem Rahmen sehr begeistert. Aber bin ich der einzigste der mit diesen Fox Federelementen nicht klar kommt? Luftdruck und Zugstufeneinstellung habe ich nach mehreren Testfahrten mit unterschiedlichem Streckenprofil ermittelt. Aber dann passt das Fahrwerk am einen Tag einigermaßen und am nächsten fühlt es sich an wie ein Stück Holz. Ohne das Rad über Nacht auf den Kopf zu stellen spricht die Gabel unter aller Sau an. Sie steckt unbelastet sogar 15mm im Federweg drin und die Dichtung quietscht beim einfedern. Mit Brunox geht das natürlich kurzfristig besser, aber laut Fox soll man ja nicht. Langsam frage ich mich ob das überhaupt die 2014er Talas ist die hier verbaut wurde.


----------



## Dusius (3. Juni 2014)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Langsam frage ich mich ob das überhaupt die 2014er Talas ist die hier verbaut wurde.


Die Gabel wird sicher eine Nummer haben, mit dieser solltest du das ja problemlos rausfinden können.


----------



## turbocat (3. Juni 2014)

Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/23/test-fox-34-factory-talas-ctd-trail-160/
Fox Jahrgang 2014 scheint nicht ganz optimal zu sein.


----------



## greg12 (3. Juni 2014)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 9.0 vor 3 Wochen bekommen und bin von dem Rahmen sehr begeistert. Aber bin ich der einzigste der mit diesen Fox Federelementen nicht klar kommt? Luftdruck und Zugstufeneinstellung habe ich nach mehreren Testfahrten mit unterschiedlichem Streckenprofil ermittelt. Aber dann passt das Fahrwerk am einen Tag einigermaßen und am nächsten fühlt es sich an wie ein Stück Holz. Ohne das Rad über Nacht auf den Kopf zu stellen spricht die Gabel unter aller Sau an. Sie steckt unbelastet sogar 15mm im Federweg drin und die Dichtung quietscht beim einfedern. Mit Brunox geht das natürlich kurzfristig besser, aber laut Fox soll man ja nicht. Langsam frage ich mich ob das überhaupt die 2014er Talas ist die hier verbaut wurde.



und was soll 2014 anders geworden sein? fox bleibt fox bleibt fox, egal welcher jahrgang, nur wer am schmieröl spart wird reich!
check doch mal das öl in den tauchrohren zur schmierung. anleitung dazu findest du im netz bei fox oder bei youtube!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juni 2014)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 9.0 vor 3 Wochen bekommen und bin von dem Rahmen sehr begeistert. Aber bin ich der einzigste der mit diesen Fox Federelementen nicht klar kommt? Luftdruck und Zugstufeneinstellung habe ich nach mehreren Testfahrten mit unterschiedlichem Streckenprofil ermittelt. Aber dann passt das Fahrwerk am einen Tag einigermaßen und am nächsten fühlt es sich an wie ein Stück Holz. Ohne das Rad über Nacht auf den Kopf zu stellen spricht die Gabel unter aller Sau an. Sie steckt unbelastet sogar 15mm im Federweg drin und die Dichtung quietscht beim einfedern. Mit Brunox geht das natürlich kurzfristig besser, aber laut Fox soll man ja nicht. Langsam frage ich mich ob das überhaupt die 2014er Talas ist die hier verbaut wurde.


Bist du ev. in Willingen wenn ja bitte mal bei mir vorbei Schauen ist nicht Normal. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Boomslam (3. Juni 2014)

@Bodo: bin leider nicht in Willingen. Ist auch für mich recht weit(330km)


----------



## ron101 (3. Juni 2014)

Habe eben mal kurz angerufen.
8SE has left the building.
Die Gute ist am Montag abgeholt worden ))

Cheers
ron


----------



## Nesium (3. Juni 2014)

Meines ja anscheinend auch, aber nur komisch dass es noch nirgends von DHL gescannt wurde. Wäre ja sonst im tracker.


----------



## ron101 (3. Juni 2014)

@Nesium 
Anscheinend dauert das länger bis es bei DHL Trackebal ist.

Cheers
ron


----------



## xxluthorxx (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mein rad bekommen bevor ichs tracken konnt, nur leider ham sies an die Rechnungsadresse und nicht an die Lieferadresse geschickt, dann stands erst ma 600 km weit weg ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (3. Juni 2014)

eigentlich spielt es mir auch keine Rolle mehr ob eine woche früher oder später. bis freitag reicht es eh nicht mehr bis zu mir, wäre natürlich senstionell gewesen und dann gehts mit dem strive statt mit dem slide in die ferien. und hoffe auf ein freudiges paket wenn ich zurück komme.


----------



## Nesium (3. Juni 2014)

jetzt ist es doch noch im tracker


----------



## flomu (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage: Welche Variante und Größe würdet ihr empfehlen?
Slide Carbon 8SE, 9 oder 10
Einsatz: Trails & Alpentouren
1,80cm, SL 92cm
Danke schon mal, werde hoffentlich bald ein Slide mein Eigen nennen


----------



## garnix (3. Juni 2014)

Schwanke jetzt auch zwischen 8SE oder 9 in ähnlichem Einsatgebiet
1,83cm, SL 85cm.
Größte Frage ist L oder M.
Kumpel empfiehlt mir L wegen Sitzrohrlänge, laut Radon Rechner komme ich auf M


----------



## zwergy (4. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre das 8.0 SE in L mit einer Größe von 1,82 und SL86cm. Die Reverb ist sogar noch etwas rausgezogen, musste also nicht auf Anschlag rein und es passt perfekt von der Geometrie her. Allerdings muss man Bauhöhe des Sattels und Pedale + Schuhe bedenken, ich fahre XT Trail Click mit nem AM-Schuh und beide zusammen verlängern das Bein nochmal etwas 
Ich würde dir zum L raten.
Wenn man auf Tubeless umbaut und die Kettenführung demontiert, dann kommt man sicher beim 8.0 SE wieder ca 12,3kg und mit einem 30er KB sollte man auch in den Alpen wenig Probleme bekommen. Es fehlt ja nur ein "halber" Gang. Ultraleicht das Geschoss


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Juni 2014)

garnix schrieb:


> Schwanke jetzt auch zwischen 8SE oder 9 in ähnlichem Einsatgebiet
> 1,83cm, SL 85cm.
> Größte Frage ist L oder M.
> Kumpel empfiehlt mir L wegen Sitzrohrlänge, laut Radon Rechner komme ich auf M


Bei 180-185cm und SL bis 87cm ist einfach Möglich beide Größen zu Fahren bei M halt Verspielter bei L besser zum Klettern.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## cemetery (4. Juni 2014)

Meines wurde Gestern nun auch abgeholt 

Danke nochmal Chris


----------



## hw_doc (4. Juni 2014)

flomu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage: Welche Variante und Größe würdet ihr empfehlen?
> Slide Carbon 8SE, 9 oder 10
> Einsatz: Trails & Alpentouren
> ...



Mit Sicherheit ein L bei Deinem Unterbau!
Mich hat am Ende beim SE die Farbe gereizt, dazu die Servicepolitik von Rockshox. Aber ich halte es mir noch offen, auf eine XT mit (mindestens) Zweifach umzubauen.



garnix schrieb:


> Schwanke jetzt auch zwischen 8SE oder 9 in ähnlichem Einsatgebiet
> 1,83cm, SL 85cm.
> Größte Frage ist L oder M.
> Kumpel empfiehlt mir L wegen Sitzrohrlänge, laut Radon Rechner komme ich auf M





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bei 180-185cm und SL bis 87cm ist einfach Möglich beide Größen zu Fahren bei M halt Verspielter bei L besser zum Klettern.
> Gruß Bodo



Moin Bodo, danke nochmal für Deine Einschätzung!

Ich habe mich bei 185,5/86 nach ein paar Runden in Bonn für ein 18er (M) entschieden, die Oberrohrlänge war ausschlaggebend.
Zudem fahre ich gerne kompaktere Bikes.
@garnix: Schau einfach mal Deine bisherigen Räder an: Eher kompakt oder doch gestreckter?
Der Preis des kompakteren Rahmens ist eine subjektiv recht niedrige Front (zum L sind es aber auch nur 10 mm):
@BODOPROBST: Ein paar Spacer Reserve werden sicherlich in der nächsten Modellgeneration vorgesehen werden, oder?
Ich werde das mit einem Lenker mit 0.75" größerem Rise ausgleichen, ansonsten gibt es als Reserve noch einen Vorbau mit etwas Winkel.

Was mich etwas wundert: in der bike (6/14, S. 66) wird explizit auf einen ab Werk verbauten 50 mm-Vorbau (beim getesteten 8.0 in L) eingegangen, dabei soll doch überall ein 65er verbaut sein...


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Juni 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit ein L bei Deinem Unterbau!
> Mich hat am Ende beim SE die Farbe gereizt, dazu die Servicepolitik von Rockshox. Aber ich halte es mir noch offen, auf eine XT mit (mindestens) Zweifach umzubauen.
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit den Spacern ist so eine Sache , Von 20 Bikern will es einer aber die meisten müssen damit Rumfahren den die Gabel
ausbauen und kürzen das macht so gut wie keiner. wir werden 15 Lenker mit 20mm Rise Verbauen und bei einer zu hohen
Fahrer Pos. verliert man den druck auf das Vorderrad , das Bike soll ja ein Sportliches sein. Bei den Vorbau wird man es nie
Richtig machen der eine hätte gern 50mm der andere 90mm da ist der 65mm doch die goldene Mitte . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Juni 2014)

News zum Thema Kettenblatt: Wer ein Kett


derjoe schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer das 8.0 SE mit dem versprochenen 30iger Kettenblatt bekommen? Ich hab auch meine Versandbestätigung, aber will unbedingt das 30iger und wenn ich wegen dieser Geschichte nach so langer Wartezeit nochmal ne Runde warten muss, werd ich ziemlich sicher aggro und würde schon bevors ueberhaupt passiert ist anfangen zu diskutieren.


Es gibt offizielle News zum Thema Kettenblatt: Das Slide 160 8.0 SE wird in der Standardkonfiguration mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgeliefert. Fälschlicherweise ist die erste Charge jedoch mit einem 32er ausgestattet worden, wir bitten, die Verwirrung zu entschuldigen.
Jede oder jeder, die oder der das Slide 160 8.0 SE mit einem 32er Blatt gekauft hat, aber gerne ein 30er haben möchte, bekommt kostenlos ein 30er Blatt zugeschickt.

Wer dieses Angebot in Anspruch nehmen möchte, schreibe bitte eine Mail an [email protected], in der der Sachverhalt geschildert wird. In zwei Wochen werden die 30er Blätter bei uns eintreffen; dann beginnen wir damit, sie zu versenden.

Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## derjoe (4. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> News zum Thema Kettenblatt: Wer ein Kett
> 
> Es gibt offizielle News zum Thema Kettenblatt: Das Slide 160 8.0 SE wird in der Standardkonfiguration mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgeliefert. Fälschlicherweise ist die erste Charge jedoch mit einem 32er ausgestattet worden, wir bitten, die Verwirrung zu entschuldigen.
> Jede oder jeder, die oder der das Slide 160 8.0 SE mit einem 32er Blatt gekauft hat, aber gerne ein 30er haben möchte, bekommt kostenlos ein 30er Blatt zugeschickt.
> ...



Das nenne ich eine kulante Lösung. Vielen Dank!


----------



## 7rob (4. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> News zum Thema Kettenblatt: Wer ein Kett
> 
> Es gibt offizielle News zum Thema Kettenblatt: Das Slide 160 8.0 SE wird in der Standardkonfiguration mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgeliefert. Fälschlicherweise ist die erste Charge jedoch mit einem 32er ausgestattet worden, wir bitten, die Verwirrung zu entschuldigen.
> Jede oder jeder, die oder der das Slide 160 8.0 SE mit einem 32er Blatt gekauft hat, aber gerne ein 30er haben möchte, bekommt kostenlos ein 30er Blatt zugeschickt.
> ...


Vielen dank für die klare Aussage und entsprechende Umsetzung !


----------



## hw_doc (4. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das mit den Spacern ist so eine Sache , Von 20 Bikern will es einer aber die meisten müssen damit Rumfahren den die Gabel
> ausbauen und kürzen das macht so gut wie keiner. wir werden 15 Lenker mit 20mm Rise Verbauen und bei einer zu hohen
> Fahrer Pos. verliert man den druck auf das Vorderrad , das Bike soll ja ein Sportliches sein. Bei den Vorbau wird man es nie
> Richtig machen der eine hätte gern 50mm der andere 90mm da ist der 65mm doch die goldene Mitte . Gruß Bodo



@BODOPROBST:
Ich glaub, ein paar Spacer "zu viel" tun keinem weh. Sieht nicht 1a aus, wenn man sich dazu entschließt, sie doch über dem Vorbau zu stapeln - tut aber bei 1 - 2 cm auch keinem weh. Und ich unterstelle mal denen, die wirklich in dem Fall den Druck auf der Front haben wollen, dass sie sich die Gabel schon kürzen würden, wenn sie das stört. Den anderen tut Ihr mit nahe 0 Aufwand einen riesigen Gefallen.
(Ich meine: Was wurde hier nicht schon alles von anderen Umbauten der ja schon echt genialen Serienausstattungen geschrieben? Hier wurden 8.0er zum SE umgebaut, Fox-Fahrwerke unmittelbar gegen Rock Shox getauscht, die Felgen mit Milch eingesaut, selbst die 1501er Laufräder sind bei einigen schon rausgeflogen... Da ist der Griff zur Metallsäge nur ein Kleiner.)
Ihr könnt ja mal diese Plattform nutzen und eine Umfrage starten!  

Ich hoffe, Du hast mich beim Rest (Vorbau und Lenker) nicht falsch verstanden: Vorbau und Lenker sind hier (und in der Presse) ganz eindeutig extrem gut angekommen und so im Mittel eine sehr gute Wahl, daran gibt's ja auch nix zu meckern - sonst stünd ich mit meinem persönlichen Lenker-Wunsch ja nicht so alleine dar!  
(Gewundert hatte mich halt nur, dass die bike an ihrem Testrad einen 50er hatte.)


----------



## hw_doc (4. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> News zum Thema Kettenblatt: Wer ein Kett
> 
> Es gibt offizielle News zum Thema Kettenblatt: Das Slide 160 8.0 SE wird in der Standardkonfiguration mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgeliefert. Fälschlicherweise ist die erste Charge jedoch mit einem 32er ausgestattet worden, wir bitten, die Verwirrung zu entschuldigen.
> Jede oder jeder, die oder der das Slide 160 8.0 SE mit einem 32er Blatt gekauft hat, aber gerne ein 30er haben möchte, bekommt kostenlos ein 30er Blatt zugeschickt.
> ...



Das nenne ich eine gute Lösung!


----------



## ravenride (4. Juni 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST:
> Ich glaub, ein paar Spacer "zu viel" tun keinem weh. Sieht nicht 1a aus, wenn man sich dazu entschließt, sie doch über dem Vorbau zu stapeln - tut aber bei 1 - 2 cm auch keinem weh. Und ich unterstelle mal denen, die wirklich in dem Fall den Druck auf der Front haben wollen, dass sie sich die Gabel schon kürzen würden, wenn sie das stört. Den anderen tut Ihr mit nahe 0 Aufwand einen riesigen Gefallen.
> (Ich meine: Was wurde hier nicht schon alles von anderen Umbauten der ja schon echt genialen Serienausstattungen geschrieben? Hier wurden 8.0er zum SE umgebaut, Fox-Fahrwerke unmittelbar gegen Rock Shox getauscht, die Felgen mit Milch eingesaut, selbst die 1501er Laufräder sind bei einigen schon rausgeflogen... Da ist der Griff zur Metallsäge nur ein Kleiner.)
> Ihr könnt ja mal diese Plattform nutzen und eine Umfrage starten!
> ...



Bin auch der meinung, dass man 3x 10mm spacer verbauen sollte und jedem selbst das gabelschaftsrohr kürzen überlassen sollte. Scott verbaut 15mm spacer, mir persönlich auch zu wenig, ist aber gerade noch akzeptabel. Trek verbaut 3x 10mm spacer.


----------



## Dusius (4. Juni 2014)

30 mm Spacer??? nein Danke.
Als ich hier so rum gelesen habe dachte ich auch ein Spacer wäre sich er nicht verkehrt, jetzt wo ich das Bike bereits knapp 300 Km gefahren bin muss ich sagen es ist perfekt wie es ist.


----------



## filiale (4. Juni 2014)

Ich kann bestätigen, daß die sportlichen Biker sowieso schrauben und Teile tauschen, da kann man auch mal in 1 Minute nen Gabelschaft kürzen...dafür macht man andere umso glücklicher. Und wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind: Ein Großteil der Fahrer ist nicht wirklich sportlich unterwegs. Ein Bike für 3K€ wird vom Großteil sorgsam behandelt. Wenige springen damit 2Meter drops und die wenigsten nutzen es um ein Marathon zu bestreiten. Die Meisten nutzen es als Tourer mit grandiosen Abfahrtsgenen über trails, sicherlich auch gerne zügig, aber eben auch vernünftig und achten auch darauf das Material nicht zu schrotten weil es einfach viel Geld ist. Diejenigen die es sportlich brutal knallen lassen wollen und die einen Rahmen verschmerzen können, sind eher in der Minderheit.

Gabelschaft +20mm, please


----------



## Dusius (4. Juni 2014)

Ich denke die, die den Gabelschaft selbst kürzen würden sind die größte Minderheit.

Wer das Bike für Touren kauft hat eh falsch entschieden.


Frei wählbare Vorbaulänge fände ich allerdings nicht verkehrt. der ist ja auch für den Prüfer vor dem Versand sehr schnell gewechselt. 

Aber auch hier muss ich sagen, der Verbaute 65mm ist super! Hätte ich die Wahl gehabt wäre es trotzdem ein 50er gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (4. Juni 2014)

Als Tourer fehl gekauft? Das Ding ist doch grandios als Tourer, weils leicht ist, ne super Kinemaik hat und eben Reserven, wenn man doch Ballern will.

Spacer wären gut. Man muss ja nicht zwangsweise zur Säge greifen, sondern eben einfach Vorbau und Spacer tauschen.
So 20mm mit 2x10mm könnte man schon gut machen und dann default mit einem Spacer unten und einem über dem Vorbau.

Den Vorbau individuell zu tauschen verteuert das Rad deutlich. Das ist nicht praktikabel. (Arbeitsaufwand, Lagerhaltung, Buchhaltung)
Das soll mal schön jeder selber tauschen.


----------



## hw_doc (4. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Als Tourer fehl gekauft? Das Ding ist doch grandios als Tourer, weils leicht ist, ne super Kinemaik hat und eben Reserven, wenn man doch Ballern will.
> 
> Spacer wären gut. Man muss ja nicht zwangsweise zur Säge greifen, sondern eben einfach Vorbau und Spacer tauschen.
> So 20mm mit 2x10mm könnte man schon gut machen und dann default mit einem Spacer unten und einem über dem Vorbau.
> ...



Volle Zustimmung!
(Ich fänd nur 1* 10 mm und 2* 5 mm sinnvoller.)


----------



## dermute (5. Juni 2014)

Hat sich eigentlich schon jemand die Drehmomente geben lassen? Wäre chic die hier mal zu teilen


----------



## cemetery (5. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Den Vorbau individuell zu tauschen verteuert das Rad deutlich. Das ist nicht praktikabel. (Arbeitsaufwand, Lagerhaltung, Buchhaltung)


 
Kann man ja als Aufpreispflichtige Option anbieten. Ich denke da wären einige bereit ein paar Euro Aufpreis zu zahlen wenn dafür dann alles passt.



dermute schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schon jemand die Drehmomente geben lassen? Wäre chic die hier mal zu teilen


 
Fände ich auch mal ganz schick so eine Gesamtübersicht der Drehmomente.


----------



## nostra6 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade ob ich mir den neuen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir Dämpfer (Mid Tune, Federkennlinie konstant) für mein Slide 160 8.0 zulege. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob dies in irgend einer Form Auswirkungen auf die Abstimmung des Bikes hat.

Kann da seitens @Radon-Bikes jemand was dazu sagen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2014)

nostra6 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege gerade ob ich mir den neuen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir Dämpfer (Mid Tune, Federkennlinie konstant) für mein Slide 160 8.0 zulege. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob dies in irgend einer Form Auswirkungen auf die Abstimmung des Bikes hat.
> 
> ...


Hab dazu vor 14 Tagen hier schon Berichtet. Geht Super Tun Serie 15 M/3L ist besser 1/3 und im 3/3 also zum ende hin.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (5. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Als Tourer fehl gekauft? Das Ding ist doch grandios als Tourer, weils leicht ist, ne super Kinemaik hat und eben Reserven, wenn man doch Ballern will.
> 
> Spacer wären gut. Man muss ja nicht zwangsweise zur Säge greifen, sondern eben einfach Vorbau und Spacer tauschen.
> So 20mm mit 2x10mm könnte man schon gut machen und dann default mit einem Spacer unten und einem über dem Vorbau.
> ...



Naja, mag deine/eure Meinung sein ;-) für mich ist es ein Enduro und kein touren bike. Dafür brauche ich auch keine Veränderungen dran ;-)


----------



## Aalex (5. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich denke die, die den Gabelschaft selbst kürzen würden sind die größte Minderheit.
> 
> Wer das Bike für Touren kauft hat eh falsch entschieden.
> 
> ...



ich hab mit dem Ding schon 2-3 Touren abgerissen und kann dir sagen, dass es sich dafür noch besser eignet als das 150er.

tubeless umbau und ab dafür. bin selten ein rad gefahren welches soviel laune machte. DEr Einsatzbereich ist schier grenzenlos.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (5. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Kann man ja als Aufpreispflichtige Option anbieten. Ich denke da wären einige bereit ein paar Euro Aufpreis zu zahlen wenn dafür dann alles passt..



Das geht nicht. In dem Moment wo du es anbietest, musst du für alle Bikes die Lagerkosten etc. umlegen.
D.h. alle Kunden zahlen den Aufwand mit oder im Umkehrschluss wird die Option so teuer, dass es keiner wahr nehmen wird, weil der Vorbau in Eigenregie in 10 Minuten getauscht ist.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Juni 2014)

nostra6 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege gerade ob ich mir den neuen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir Dämpfer (Mid Tune, Federkennlinie konstant) für mein Slide 160 8.0 zulege. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob dies in irgend einer Form Auswirkungen auf die Abstimmung des Bikes hat.
> 
> ...


Hallo, ich bin mir nicht sicher, was Du mit "Abstimmung" meinst. Sicher wirst Du einen unterschied in der Federwegscharakteristik merken. Aber grundsätzlich hat die Geometrie und Kinematik eines Rahmens weit mehr Auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten als "nur" der Dämpfer. Vielleicht kannst Du näher spezifizieren, was Du meinst. 

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Als Tourer fehl gekauft? Das Ding ist doch grandios als Tourer, weils leicht ist, ne super Kinemaik hat und eben Reserven, wenn man doch Ballern will.
> 
> Spacer wären gut. Man muss ja nicht zwangsweise zur Säge greifen, sondern eben einfach Vorbau und Spacer tauschen.
> So 20mm mit 2x10mm könnte man schon gut machen und dann default mit einem Spacer unten und einem über dem Vorbau.
> ...


So sehe ich das auch. Das ist unser Hobby und klar macht es mehr Spaß mit einen Bike unterwegs zu sei das alles was man
macht Locker wegsteckt da ist doch keine Verpflichtung zu Fahren wie ein Enduro Profi. Bei Autos ist das schon lang gang und
gebe, die meisten Edel SUV Fahren kämmen mit einen Polo auch aus sind aber meist sehr Froh das 4-5 fache Ausgegeben zu
haben. Bei Sitzp. glaub ich das viele mal ein bischen´ sich auf neues Einlassen sollten bevor sie alles wie gehabt machen.
Zu den Spacer machen wir in den nächsten 14 Tagen eine Aussage.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dusius (5. Juni 2014)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, klar kann man damit auch mal ne Tour fahren primär ist es für mich aber ein Enduro. Weshalb ich bei 192 und 92 sl auch zu L gegriffen habe  
Für mich ist alles bestens und ich liebe das Bike!!! wenn das bei euch auch so ist ist doch alles wie es sein soll 

Eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass viele es sich nicht zutrauen würden den Gabelschaft selbst zu kürzen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, klar kann man damit auch mal ne Tour fahren primär ist es für mich aber ein Enduro. Weshalb ich bei 192 und 92 sl auch zu L gegriffen habe
> Für mich ist alles bestens und ich liebe das Bike!!! wenn das bei euch auch so ist ist doch alles wie es sein soll
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass viele es sich nicht zutrauen würden den Gabelschaft selbst zu kürzen.


Das sind meine Bedenken auch und Bedeutet das ganz viele mit einen hässlichen Spacer Turm rumfahren oder meinen es müsste so sein und so die Performanz nie ganz Ausnützen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## nostra6 (5. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin mir nicht sicher, was Du mit "Abstimmung" meinst. Sicher wirst Du einen unterschied in der Federwegscharakteristik merken. Aber grundsätzlich hat die Geometrie und Kinematik eines Rahmens weit mehr Auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten als "nur" der Dämpfer. Vielleicht kannst Du näher spezifizieren, was Du meinst.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Florian


 
Hallo,

Hat sich damit erledigt! Danke an Bodo und Radon.

Gruß


----------



## cemetery (5. Juni 2014)

Mal eine Frage zu er MRP Kettenführung. Meine hat nach links noch ordentlich Luft und rechts streift sie fast schon am Kettenblatt. Kann man die seitlich nur mit Hilfe von Unterlegscheiben ausrichten oder gibt es da noch eine Justagemöglichkeit die ich nicht sehe?


----------



## Etri (5. Juni 2014)

nur Unterlegscheiben .. anders gehts nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxluthorxx (5. Juni 2014)

abschrauben =)


----------



## cemetery (5. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> ...Rechnerisch komme ich bei SL 94 und 22" Rahmen auf ca. 3,5-4cm Sattelrohrauszug.



Ich zitier mich dann mal ausnahmsweise selbst um hier ein Feedback zu geben. Das Sattelrohr ist tatsächlich genau 3,5cm ausgezogen und das passt wirklich sehr gut so.

Das vom User Poldi gepostete Bild kann ich jetzt um so weniger nachvollziehen. Wenn er nicht gerade Plateauschuhe zum biken trägt hat er sich entweder bei der Schrittlänge ordentlich vermessen oder einen falschen Rahmen bekommen. Anders kann ich mir diesen enormen Auszug nicht erklären.


----------



## Hitch (5. Juni 2014)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion wird immer wieder der Sag vernachlässigt. Ohne den in der Auszug alleine nicht viel wert.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hitch (5. Juni 2014)

ist der Auszug...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cemetery (5. Juni 2014)

Was hat das eine mit dem andern zu tun? Ich stelle den Abstand ja nicht zum Boden ein sondern zum Pedal. Und der Abstand ändert sich keinen Millimeter egal ob ich 0% oder 30% Sag habe.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. Juni 2014)

Hat von euch eigentlich jemand Carbonbremshebel am SE, an meinem fehlen die naemlich...


----------



## Dusius (5. Juni 2014)

Wo steht denn dass welche dran sein sollen?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. Juni 2014)

Auf der Radon-Homepage unter Details...


----------



## Dusius (5. Juni 2014)

Da steht Elixier 9 Trail, die hat kein Carbon Griff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. Juni 2014)

Schau' nochmal genau hin, da steht folgendes:

Hebelmaterial: Carbonfaser, Aluminium-Körper


----------



## Dusius (5. Juni 2014)

Also ich weiß nicht wo das da stehen soll, ich sehe das nicht ;-) aber mal warten bis sich jemand anderes meldet


----------



## dermute (6. Juni 2014)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Stört es das Rad und sämtliche Materialien irgendwie, wenn es stundenlang im Auto in der knallen Sonne liegt? Ich mein da gehts ja schon locker auf 50°C Raumtemperatur hoch...


----------



## kschnecker (6. Juni 2014)

Die Carbon Hebel gibts meines wissens nur bei der aftermarket version.


----------



## cemetery (6. Juni 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Stört es das Rad und sämtliche Materialien irgendwie, wenn es stundenlang im Auto in der knallen Sonne liegt? Ich mein da gehts ja schon locker auf 50°C Raumtemperatur hoch...


 
Die Temperatur im Auto (60-70°C sind da im Sommer schon drin) sollte für den Rahmen schon mal unbedenklich sein. Allerdings würde ich zumindest direkte Sonnenstrahlung vermeiden. Die bösen UV Strahlen mag Carbon nämlich genau so wenig wie unsere Haut und altert dann entsprechend auch schneller.

Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht wie es mit der Temperaturbeständigkeit bwz. dem Viskositätsverhalten der Schmiermittel aussieht. Einige Fette und Öle könnten bei den Temperaturen schon flüssig genug werden um in den Lagerstellen zu verlaufen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Juni 2014)

kschnecker schrieb:


> Die Carbon Hebel gibts meines wissens nur bei der aftermarket version.


So ist es, Carbon Hebel sind nur in der Aftermarket Version verbaut. Vielen Dank für die Info über den Fehler auf der Homepage. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (6. Juni 2014)

> Die bösen UV Strahlen mag Carbon nämlich genau so wenig wie unsere Haut und altert dann entsprechend auch schneller.



das ist zu vernachlässigen bzw nicht so ganz richtig. Carbon altert erstmal nicht, wenn dann nur das Harz

1) sind die meisten Carbonrahmen lackiert, da ist es dann vollkommen egal.

2) selbst bei rohen Rahmen tritt dies nur bei der ersten Lage auf und das dauert Jahre, bis es hier zu Schäden im Harzsystem kommen kann. Ältere Harzsysteme gilben dann etwas nach, was a) Jahre dauert und b) für die Festigkeit keine Nachteile bringt. Der Faser ist das ziemlich egal. Neuere Harzsysteme tun dies erst gar nicht.

Ab der ersten Lage dringt dann keine Strahlung mehr durch, da Kohlefaser ziemlich gut abschirmt (weswegen echtcarbonhüllen für handys auch entweder keine echten sind, oder das handy dann nicht mehr funkt)

Die heutigen Rahmen sind meist aus 100gr/m² Hochmodulfaser aufgebaut. Die erste Lage ist also extrem dünn und die oben liegende Epoxydschicht noch viel dünner, wenn man von einem halbwegs brauchbaren Faservolumengehalt ausgeht. Bei einer Wanddicke von 1,5-2mm sind dann 15-20 Lagen im Rahmenrohr. In Anbetracht der einberechneten Sicherheit könnt man meist sogar die erste Lage wegschleifen, ohne dass es Nachteile hat.
(Ausgenommen Rahmen in der 700 Gramm Klasse, Scott Addict, Cervelo, Lightweight und Konsorten)


Ist es noch ein älterer Rahmen mit 3K,6K oder 12K Sichtgewebelage als Abschluss ist das komplett egal, weil diese Lage eine rein optische Funktion hat (Weswegen die jetzt natürlich wegrationalisiert wurde und jeder Rahmen in UD Optik daherkommt.


Kann also wirklich vernachlässigt werden. Anders verhält es sich bei Aramid/Kevlar/Hybridgewebe. Das mag UV wirklich nicht. Wasser übrigens auch nicht. Aber in einem sinnvoll konstruierten Carbonrahmen hat Aramid sowieso rein gar nichts verloren.


----------



## cemetery (6. Juni 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> das ist zu vernachlässigen bzw nicht so ganz richtig. Carbon altert erstmal nicht, wenn dann nur das Harz


 
Sorry für die unpräzise Ausdrucksweise. In diesem Zusammenhang meinte ich natürlich das Carbonlaminat als ganzes. Umgangssprachlich ja meistens nur Carbon genannt.

Ansonsten kann ich mich deiner Ausführung anschließen. Schön erklärt  Und trotzdem würde ich persönlich noch ein altes Bettlaken drüber werfen dass die Sonne nicht voll drauf leuchtet


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Sorry für die unpräzise Ausdrucksweise. In diesem Zusammenhang meinte ich natürlich das Carbonlaminat als ganzes. Umgangssprachlich ja meistens nur Carbon genannt.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich mich deiner Ausführung anschließen. Schön erklärt  Und trotzdem würde ich persönlich noch ein altes Bettlaken drüber werfen dass die Sonne nicht voll drauf leuchtet


Ein Carbonexperte ...gut erklärt, da stimme ich zu 
Aber warum ein altes Laken, das ist doch schon viel zu dünn und löchrig  ...ich gönne dem Bike eine gute Decke.


----------



## xxluthorxx (6. Juni 2014)

So endlich auch den ersten Trail hinter mir. Bike geht super Geil bergab, danke Bodo echt ein gute Laune bike hat mir ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert ! Hier mal nen Foto von meiner roten Diva =)


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. Juni 2014)

BIKE CHECK: Slide 160 9.0

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/ews-bike-check-stuart-wilcox-radon-slide-carbon-160-9-0/#


----------



## ron101 (6. Juni 2014)

Hurra die Gute hat nun auch endlich den weg zu mir gefunden ;-)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wozu der Gummipfropfen gut ist und wozu das andere Loch?




Und ähm ich glaube es wurde auch schon gefragt, kann aber leider nix dazu finden.
Ist es normal dass die Reverb seitliches Spiel hat? Wenn man Sattelrohr der Reverb dreht, hat es ca. 1mm Spiel.

So ein Jagwire ist auch noch aus dem Rahmen geplumst, ist das ein Reserve?

Schon ein hammer teil, nur schon wenns so im Wohnzimmer steht

Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## xxluthorxx (6. Juni 2014)

das jagwire steckte in dem gummipropfen und meine reverb hat das auch oben hat wer geschrieben das sei normal


----------



## cemetery (6. Juni 2014)

Also eines der Löcher ist für den  Schaltzug weil der Umwerfer ja am der Schwinge montiert ist. Wofür das zweite ist konnte ich mir aber nicht zusammen reimen.

Der Jagwire aus Metall der unten am Rahmen noch steckt ist für den Fall das du vorne auf 2x umbauen willst.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## dermute (6. Juni 2014)

Alle Euphorie über mein repariertes Rad ist nun dahin. Nach weniger als 50km ist das gleiche alte Knarksen wieder da! Ich könnt kotzen 
Also Montag anrufen, mit dem Techniker sprechen und wieder 2 Wochen auf das Rad verzichten und vor Allem erstmal wieder Speditionstermine mit der Arbeit absprechen...


----------



## Dusius (6. Juni 2014)

Bitter, hatten sie den Dämpfer getauscht oder repariert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (6. Juni 2014)

Nach der Auskunft die ich schriftliche habe wurde der Dämpfer getauscht. Nach dem was ich mal telefonisch erfragt hatte wurden die Lager getauscht. Genauer weis ichs auch nicht.
Aber ich vermute auch, dass es irgendwo in dem Bereich liegen muss. Wär es der Rahmen würde es ja nicht immer erst nach mehreren km anfangen...


----------



## cemetery (8. Juni 2014)

Bergauf wie bergab echt ein Traum das gute Stück 





Grösste Überraschung für mich, das Bike fühlt sich bergauf leichtfüssiger und spritziger an als mein ZR Race 29er. Hatte ich so echt nicht erwartet. Mit 30er KB habe ich das 42er Ritzel noch nicht gebraucht. 

Bergab gibt es dann endgültig kein halten mehr. Da musste ich mich manchmal schon richtig zügeln um nicht zu übermütig zu werden


----------



## robertg202 (8. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich jetzt länger mitgelesen habe muss ich mich auchmal einschalten...
Bin grad beim Überlegen mein geliebtes 17,5kg Enduro/Freerider (901, Totem, Vivid Air) auf Doppelbrücke umzubauen für Park/Freeridetouren und mir ein leichteres für Touren/Enduro zuzulegen.
ABER: bin mit 2m/115kg kein Leichtgewicht und fahre auch gerne etwas schneller.
Ist da das 160 Carbon o.k., oder doch zu sehr auf leicht getrimmt? ist der Hinterbau progressiv genug?


----------



## cemetery (8. Juni 2014)

Nachdem das Bike nach der ersten Tour bei jeder Lenkbewegung gequietscht hat als würde man einer Maus auf den Schwanz treten hab ich mich gerade auf Ursachenforschung begeben. Dem Geräusch nach musste es irgendwas aus Gummi sein und es kam eindeutig von der oberen Seite des Steuersatzes. Also erst mal Lager entspannen und Vorbau lösen, quietscht immer noch. Vorbau abgenommen, quietschen weg. Spacer runter, Steuersatzdeckel... oha, der sitzt aber stramm. Und siehe da, die Gummidichtung war staubtrocken. Also erst mal ein bisschen von dem guten Lagerfett drauf und wieder alles zusammengebaut. Jetzt ist wieder Ruhe


----------



## xxluthorxx (8. Juni 2014)

Hey ceme, die Griffe und den Sattel bekomm ich auch noch taugt das ? =)


----------



## cemetery (8. Juni 2014)

Also im Vergleich zu den GP1 die ich auf dem Hardtail fahre ist der Druck auf den Handballen bei nur leicht gepolsterten Handschuhe schon deutlich größer. Aber sie fühlen sich ganz gut an und auf dem Trail hat man das Gefühl dass man sprichwörtlich alles im Griff hat 

Nachdem der Sattel ordentlich ausgerichtet war bei der ersten Ausfahrt kein Taubheitsgefühl und keine Druckschmerzen. Passt also auf Anhieb super


----------



## xxluthorxx (8. Juni 2014)

klingt gut, hab mir mit den radon griffen erst ma ne blase geholt XD


----------



## derjoe (9. Juni 2014)

Ich weiss, dass das schon mal gefragt wurde aber bin mir der Antwort nicht bewusst und bei der lenkkopflager-Story von cemetary würde es mich doch wieder sehr interessieren: hat jemand von Radon eine Tabelle mit Drehmomenten bekommen? Sowas muss es geben und der künde muss es bekommen - vor Allem bei einem Rahmen aus Carbon. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Juni 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass das schon mal gefragt wurde aber bin mir der Antwort nicht bewusst und bei der lenkkopflager-Story von cemetary würde es mich doch wieder sehr interessieren: hat jemand von Radon eine Tabelle mit Drehmomenten bekommen? Sowas muss es geben und der künde muss es bekommen - vor Allem bei einem Rahmen aus Carbon.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Rahmenschrauben habe ich hier schon ein paar mal Angeben . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (9. Juni 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Bodo: Carbonwippe 8NM kleine Schrauben, 12NM grosse Schrauben, Federelemet Hebel alles 8NM. Gruss an alle Daheimsitzer


----------



## cemetery (9. Juni 2014)

@BODOPROBST - Ich hab das mal kurz zusammengefasst. Kannst du da mal einen Blick drauf werfen ob ich das alles richtig verstanden habe und evtl. noch was zu den fehlenden Drehmomenten sagen. Dann würde ich die noch ergänzen.


----------



## xxluthorxx (9. Juni 2014)

super gemacht, 
heut das rad erste mal fuer richtige tour hergenommen. Knappe 4 std Fahrzeit und 1500 hm und ging genauso gut wie mitm alten hardtail !


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST - Ich hab das mal kurz zusammengefasst. Kannst du da mal einen Blick drauf werfen ob ich das alles richtig verstanden habe und evtl. noch was zu den fehlenden Drehmomenten sagen. Dann würde ich die noch ergänzen.


Super prima Arbeit sende dir heute Abend mal alles. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Juni 2014)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt länger mitgelesen habe muss ich mich auchmal einschalten...
> Bin grad beim Überlegen mein geliebtes 17,5kg Enduro/Freerider (901, Totem, Vivid Air) auf Doppelbrücke umzubauen für Park/Freeridetouren und mir ein leichteres für Touren/Enduro zuzulegen.
> ABER: bin mit 2m/115kg kein Leichtgewicht und fahre auch gerne etwas schneller.
> Ist da das 160 Carbon o.k., oder doch zu sehr auf leicht getrimmt? ist der Hinterbau progressiv genug?


Das Gewicht ist nicht Problem ev. beim Druck auf den Dämpfer machen ( 18,5-19 Bar ) aber an sonst geht das.


----------



## JC1300 (11. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> So ist es, Carbon Hebel sind nur in der Aftermarket Version verbaut. Vielen Dank für die Info über den Fehler auf der Homepage. Viele Grüße, Florian


 
Sorry, aber was ist mit eienr After-Market-Version genau gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (11. Juni 2014)

JC1300 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was ist mit eienr After-Market-Version genau gemeint?


 
Das sind die Produkte die an den Endkunden verkauft werden. Diese unterscheiden sich mal mehr mal weniger von den Erstausrüsterprodukten die von den Herstellern bezogen und verbaut werden.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST - Ich hab das mal kurz zusammengefasst. Kannst du da mal einen Blick drauf werfen ob ich das alles richtig verstanden habe und evtl. noch was zu den fehlenden Drehmomenten sagen. Dann würde ich die noch ergänzen.


Schönes Bild!
Aber stimmen die Drehmomente am Vorbau/Steuerrohr? Bei meinem 8er Alu-Slide steht da max. 8Nm.


----------



## cemetery (11. Juni 2014)

Für das 160er Slide mit Race Face Atlas sind die Werte auf alle Fälle richtig. 

Variiert vermutlich aber ein wenig bei anderen Vorbauten bzw. anderen Herstellern.


----------



## ron101 (11. Juni 2014)

Macht schon Spass die Rackete.


----------



## derjoe (12. Juni 2014)

Nettes Bild Ron, aber wieso sieht der Lack bei dir so orange aus? Ist nur das Bild oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ron101 (12. Juni 2014)

Yeah ist wegen dem Filter welche das Graffitti in schwarz/weiss machte.
Die Gute ist schon Apple Candy ;-) 
Cheers
ron


----------



## Aalex (12. Juni 2014)

orange wär aber irgendwie auch ziemlich erodisch


----------



## Matrox (12. Juni 2014)

Servus zam,

wollte auch nach jetzt 2 Touren daheim und 2 Tagen Runcatrail Flims mal Feedback zum 8.0 SE in Größe L geben:
passt für mich (180, 90 SL) perfekt - habe den Vorbau gegen einen 50er getauscht - kürzer dürfte der Reach nun nichtmehr sein, auch tiefer wäre mir deutlich zu krass ( sonst Downhiller gewohnt, Vorbau hat auch nochmal 5mm Höhe gebracht ).

Das wichtigste: Bike geht bergauf wie bergab genial - machr wirklich RIESIG spaß !

Hier wurde ja schon einiges zu "Montagemängeln" geschrieben - folgendes möchte ich auch loswerden:
- Ein Radon-Mitarbeiter schreibt hier im Forum man könne im Rahmen des Bestellvorgangs eine gewünschte Vorbaulänge angeben:  Ein entspr. Feld dafür ist nicht vorhanden, ich habe aber sämtliche Freitextfelder dafür genutzt. "Genützt" hat´s im Endeffekt nichts, habe 65mm bekommen und keine Möglichkeit auf andere Länge.
- Bike hat zu Beginn bei "starkem Antritt" im Bereich Antrieb stark geknarrzt - das hat sich völlig gelegt.
- quietschen im Steuerlager hatte ich auch - auch bei mir waren sämtliche Gummis von der Dichtung trocken - war schnell erledigt.
- habe ein 32er Blatt bekommen - Kette konnte um 2 Glieder gekürzt werden. Für ein 30er wüde ich nochmals eins rausnehmen. DABEI ZU BEACHTEN: Wenn ihr die Kette kürzt, wandert das Schaltwerk noch näher an die Kassette - das Gap wird enger - Schaltverhalten ggf. kritisch ! 
- In der Einstellung wie das Schaltwerk von Radon oder dem Techniker kam - war das Gap zwar passend aber das Schaltwerk hat bei heftigem Gelände schon gut an die Kettenstrebe geschlagen - also den Abstand nochmal vergrößert - neues Setting - jetzt läufts mit genug ABstand zwischen Schaltwerk und Strebe reibungslos.
- Der HansDampf ist imho einfach ein Witz und kein Reifen. Grip am Vorderrad könnte wirklich besser sein und am ersten passenden Stein hat´s mir die Seitenwand hinten aufgeschlitzt...
fahre jetzt einen WTB Vigilante - Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht !
- Tubeless Umrüstung mit Ventilen und Milch problemlos - das Band ist ja schon drin in den EX1501

- Negativ: Montagemängel durch den Servicepartner 
- Positiv: bike-discount hat direkt sehr kulant reagiert und mir dafür einen Einkaufsgutschein geschickt !
- postiv: Die bike-discount Aktion bzgl. der Kettenblätter !

Etwas grundsätzliches:
Wenn ein Bike "mit X01 und X9 Trail" beworben wird, geht "man" eig. immer davon aus, man bekommt was in der Werbung versprochen wird. Dass es allerdings noch immer spezielle OEM-Versionen mit kleinen Abstrichen gibt, wird meist nicht klar erwähnt.

Alles zusammen: Bin mit Bike und Service sehr zufrieden, man muss einfach immer auch Preis-Leistung im Auge behalten !


----------



## the_LTS_returns (12. Juni 2014)

Frage: Interessiere mich für das 9.0. Bin 170cm, und mag generell kleinere Rahmen. Bin ich da mit dem 16 Zoll gut bedient?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (12. Juni 2014)

Ja!

Ich bin mit 1,76m auf dem 18er gut aufgehoben, komme aber nötigenfalls auch mit dem 16"-Rahmen klar.
Dann sollte das für dich passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juni 2014)

Echt, mit 176 noch mit nem S-Rahmen? Mit meinen 167cm selbstverständlich, aber mit knapp 10cm mehr wäre mir das dann doch zu klein. Andererseits ist das 160er von Haus aus ja etwas größer als das 150er...
Naja, für @the_LTS_returns wirds schon passend sein.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich sag ja "nötigenfalls". Habs beim Swoop gemerkt, hatte ein 16er Rahmen, der war mir doch zu klein.
Beim Slide gehts deutlich besser, weil der Reach an sich länger ist.

Aber bei den 1,70m würd ich nicht drüber nachdenken, das passt.


----------



## wellness_28 (12. Juni 2014)

Gelten die Drehmomente an der Wippe bzw. Dämpfer so auch analog für das Slide Alu 150 ?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## the_LTS_returns (12. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Ich bin mit 1,76m auf dem 18er gut aufgehoben, komme aber nötigenfalls auch mit dem 16"-Rahmen klar.
> Dann sollte das für dich passen.





sp00n82 schrieb:


> Echt, mit 176 noch mit nem S-Rahmen? Mit meinen 167cm selbstverständlich, aber mit knapp 10cm mehr wäre mir das dann doch zu klein. Andererseits ist das 160er von Haus aus ja etwas größer als das 150er...
> Naja, für @the_LTS_returns wirds schon passend sein.



Das tönt ja gut, Danke.

Hat jemand das 9.0 in Grösse 16-Zoll nach gewogen? Habe auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.
Sind die Gewichtsangaben generell zuverlässig? 16 Zoll scheint ja die kleinste Grösse zu sein, also das "ab" Mass....


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juni 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Gelten die Drehmomente an der Wippe bzw. Dämpfer so auch analog für das Slide Alu 150 ?


Hinterbau und Kettenblätter ja, nur wie gesagt am Vorbau steht bei mir max. 8Nm dran.


----------



## cemetery (12. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> ...nur wie gesagt am Vorbau steht bei mir max. 8Nm dran.



Syntace Force F149 und Megaforce 2 beim Alu Slide 150 haben max. 8 Nm an allen Schrauben. Laut Einbauanleitung soll mit 2/3 angezogen und dann geprüft werden ob sich noch was dreht. Falls sich noch was drehen lässt Schrittweise um 0,5 Nm erhöhen (bis max. 8 Nm). Also wer viel Zeit hat... ich hab bei meinem Hardtail (auch Syntace) mit 7 Nm angezogen und gut war.


----------



## Dusius (12. Juni 2014)

Das mit der Größe muss halt jeder selber wissen, für die einen ist es zu klein für die anderen zu groß.
Mit meinen 192, 92 finde ich das L perfekt und will nichts größeres, anderen wäre es eventuell zu klein.


----------



## cemetery (12. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Mit meinen 192, 92 finde ich das L perfekt und will nichts größeres, anderen wäre es eventuell zu klein.



Jup  1,90m, SL 94 und XL mit 50mm Vorbau und vollauf zufrieden  

Bin jetzt mit dem Sattel auch noch einen Tick höher und letztlich bei 55mm Auszug gelandet.


----------



## Dusius (12. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung wie du damit fahren kannst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (12. Juni 2014)

Wie habt Ihr euer Cockpit eingerichtet?
Bin irgend wie rechts mit den Schalthebel nicht so Happy, schlägt mir beim Runterballern oft den Daumenknödel an den Schalthebel.
Dies ist wie es scheint direkt an der Bremshebelbriede befestigt.
Danke für Infos oder Fotos.

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (12. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt den Reverb Remotehebel nach links verfrachtet und den Shifter rechts an einer eigenen Schelle. Das mit dem Shifter war zwar mehr zwangsweise weil ich die Bremse getauscht hab und sich damit das mit Matchmaker erledigt hat aber die Möglichkeit das ganze nach links/rechs auch fein ausrichten zu können ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt. Zumal die Schelle so klein ist das sie wirklich nicht ins Gewicht fallen dürfte.


----------



## ron101 (12. Juni 2014)

Habe die Hebel nun mal noch etwas weiter richtung Mitte geschoben, nun habe ich nicht mehr am Hebel angeschlagen.
Ev. noch ein bisschen und es kommt gut so.
Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (12. Juni 2014)

Habe noch Fragen zu den Rockshox Komponenten, finde nichts dazu in der Anleitung, hatte vorher Fox.
Mal so wie ich die Verstellknöpfe interpretiere. Habe auch schon danach gegooglet, aber bin da nicht so richtig fündig geworden.

Also die Richtung immer von wenn ich auf dem Fahrrad sitze.

Beim Monarch

Schwarzer Hebel mit blauem Strich
Funktionen
Oben = Blockiert für Uphill
Rechts = Propedal für horizontale Trails
Links = Voll offen um vertikale Trails runter zu Ballern

Rädchen mit rotem Kreis
Funktion=Rebound Verstellung
Rechts = schneller nachfedern
Links = langsamer nachfedern


Bei der Pike

linkes Verstellrad schwarz
Funktion = Absenken und Heben der Gabel resp. reduzieren des Federweges.
Rechts = Abgesenkt kleiner Federweg
Links = Normal 160mm Federweg

rechtes Verstellrad blau einstellen (Charger Compressor)
Funktion = Wipp Unterdrückung
rechts = blockieren des Dämpfers (kein Wippen für Uphill)
links = voll Federn (zum Runterballern)

Rechts unten rotes Rad 
Funktion = Rebound Verstellung
Rechts = schneller nachfedern
Links = langsamer nachfedern

Lieg ich da mit meinen Annahmen richtig oder habe ich das interpretieren dieser Symbole nicht richtig verstanden?
Kann irgendwie nicht mal genau erkennen was das für welche Tier Symbole sein sollen.
Die SAG Einstellung mit der Luftpumpe ist mir klar, wenigstens etwas 

Heute mal meinen Hometrail gerockt und schon ohne super Setup hat es schon mächtig spass gemacht.

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (12. Juni 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Kann irgendwie nicht mal genau erkennen was das für welche Tier Symbole sein sollen.



Hase und Schildkröte - Sinngemäß folglich wie du schon erkannt hast dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zum Hasen schneller / im Uhrzeigersinn zur Schildkröte langsamer

Die Auflistung von dir sollte also richtig sein.


----------



## ron101 (12. Juni 2014)

Danke
Dann ist das Zeug doch einigermassen selbsterklärend 
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Hase und Schildkröte.


Ha, da hatt ichs letztens mit einem Kollegen drüber. Ich sagte Hase, er war irritiert wegen dem Geweih auf dem Viech.
Der Hase ist ein(e) Jackalope, ein amerikanisches Fabelwesen zwischen Hase und Antilope. Im Deutschen kann man das recht gut mit Wolpertinger übersetzen


----------



## cemetery (12. Juni 2014)

@sp00n82 - Jetzt wo du es sagst fällt mir ein dass ich das auch schon mal irgendwo gelesen habe. Auf alle Fälle irgend ein Vieh dass schneller ist als eine Schildkröte


----------



## ron101 (12. Juni 2014)

Hmmm für mich hat irgend wie die Schidkröte eher wie ein gekrümmter Haase ausgeschaut 
Der Jackalope ist ja mal ein interessantes Teil.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Ole673 (12. Juni 2014)

Das ist jetzt zwar nicht wirklich slide 160 spezifisch,  aber brauche ich, wenn ich eine shimano bremse montiere, eine andere Schelle für den x01 Schalthebel? 
Und wenn ja, welche? 
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## cemetery (13. Juni 2014)

Ole673 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt zwar nicht wirklich slide 160 spezifisch,  aber brauche ich, wenn ich eine shimano bremse montiere, eine andere Schelle für den x01 Schalthebel?


 
Entweder du behältst eine Schelle der Bremse und nimmst solch ein Distanzstück dass dann den leeren Platz der Bremse einnimmt. Oder du holst dir diese kleine Lenkerschelle. Ich hab die Variante 2 gewählt. Die Schelle ist nämlich um einiges kleiner als die von der Bremse.

Edit: Variante 3 - Die Schelle der Reverb Remote ist auch Matchmaker kompatibel. Da kann man den Shifter auch befestigen.


----------



## xxluthorxx (13. Juni 2014)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand die Avid Trail Bremse maximal belastet ? Ich hatte gerade meine erste Schrecksekunde. Nach 500 m Skipiste runterfahren hat die Bremse einfach komplett den Dienst quittiert und ich konnt noch gerade so in den Gegenhang fahren um stehn zu bleiben. Hat gequalmt wie Sau... jetzt klingelt die Hinterradbremse so gewaltig dass der ganze Hinterbau zu vibrieren anfängt und man sich gar nicht mehr traut die Bremse zu ziehen weil man auf 100 meter Distanz gehört wird. Kann man da was machen ? Keinen Bock weiter Angst zu haben dass ich vom Rad abspringen muss wenns ma bissle länger Steil bergab geht weil die Bremse es nit Packt, dachte eigentlich die soll Biss haben.


----------



## ron101 (13. Juni 2014)

Habe gestern meinen Hometrail gerockt, ca. 500 Höhenmeter runter.
Klar ich kenne dort jedes Würzelchen daher bremse ich eher etwas weniger, dafür wenn dann umso härter.
Unten hat die Bremse geraucht und gemieft, aber versagt hat sie nicht unterwegs.
Habe nur so das Gefühl, dass die Beläge nicht die tollsten sind, aber das sind die meisten original Beläge eh nicht.
Vorteilhaft wäre sicher vorne eine 200er Scheibe.
Mal schauen, werde am Weekend mal etwas mehr zum Biken kommen und die Gute mal etwas hart rannehmen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (13. Juni 2014)

Also selbst wenn ein 100kg Fahrer 500m mit konstant schleifender Bremse den Skihang runter fährt dürfte die Bremse den Dienst nicht komplett versagen.

Hast du die Bremse am Anfang mal richtig eingebremst?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Juni 2014)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon mal jemand die Avid Trail Bremse maximal belastet ? Ich hatte gerade meine erste Schrecksekunde. Nach 500 m Skipiste runterfahren hat die Bremse einfach komplett den Dienst quittiert und ich konnt noch gerade so in den Gegenhang fahren um stehn zu bleiben. Hat gequalmt wie Sau... jetzt klingelt die Hinterradbremse so gewaltig dass der ganze Hinterbau zu vibrieren anfängt und man sich gar nicht mehr traut die Bremse zu ziehen weil man auf 100 meter Distanz gehört wird. Kann man da was machen ? Keinen Bock weiter Angst zu haben dass ich vom Rad abspringen muss wenns ma bissle länger Steil bergab geht weil die Bremse es nit Packt, dachte eigentlich die soll Biss haben.



Welche Trail-Bremse ist das? 7, 9 oder 0?


----------



## xxluthorxx (13. Juni 2014)

Is die Trail 9,
Eingebremst sein sollt se eigentlich auch hab se am Montag schon 1500 hm runter rangenommen, und bei der ersten Ausfahr im Moderaten Gelände eingebremst.

Und klar mein Kampfgewicht mit bike an den Füßen geht schon auf die 110 kg ^^, aber bissle mehr Bremsleistung hat ich mir schon erwartet. So isses nicht besser als mein altes mit avid juicy 7 und 180/160


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (13. Juni 2014)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> Is die Trail 9,
> Eingebremst sein sollt se eigentlich auch hab se am Montag schon 1500 hm runter rangenommen, und bei der ersten Ausfahr im Moderaten Gelände eingebremst.
> 
> Und klar mein Kampfgewicht mit bike an den Füßen geht schon auf die 110 kg ^^, aber bissle mehr Bremsleistung hat ich mir schon erwartet. So isses nicht besser als mein altes mit avid juicy 7 und 180/160



Jaa... das mit dem Gewicht ist IMO der zweite Hinweis: Am Hirtenstieg (Brocken) hat die Bremse bei mir in gleicher Gewichtsklasse auch schon ordentlich gefadet. Dass sie Dir aber komplett aussteigt (und dann auch noch die hintere), deutet auf Verbesserungspotential bei Deiner Bremsstrategie hin.
Darüber hinaus sollten größere Scheiben mehr Reserven bieten.


----------



## xxluthorxx (13. Juni 2014)

Na ja was is deine Bremsstrategie bei 30 % (geschätzt, ne rote skipiste halt) gefälle geradeaus .. ? wo man es nicht laufen lassen kann ^^.
<Es sind beide Ausgestiegen nicht nur die hintere, die is jetzt halt nur am quitschen wie hölle


----------



## Nesium (13. Juni 2014)

Demontieren, neuwertig verkaufen und ne Saint montieren. Und du kannst bremsen ohne ende.


----------



## cemetery (13. Juni 2014)

Mit 90kg nakisch dürfte ich unterm Strich auch in der Gewichtsliga landen. Dies war unter anderem auch ein Grund warum die Avid gleich vor der ersten Ausfahrt gegen die Saint getauscht. Klar kann man jetzt gleich wieder das Mehrgewicht ins Spiel bringen. Aber mal ehrlich, ich merke nicht das sich das Fahrverhalten ändert wenn meine Wasserflasche ganz oder halb voll ist. Als alternative war bei mir noch die XTR Trail im Rennen. Aber zum einen war die Saint dann doch noch um einiges günstiger und zum anderen konnte ich mich mit dem Anblick einer silbernen Bremse am 8.0 SE nicht anfreunden. Die Saint integriert sich dagegen wirklich sehr gut ins Gesamtbild (siehe meine Fotos).


----------



## Bierschinken88 (13. Juni 2014)

Sorry, aber das klingt nicht nach richtig eingebremst.
Normalerweise ist das Standardprozedere 10-15 mal aus 30Km/h bis auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runterbremsen und nicht "auf der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt nutzen".

So wie das klingt sind die Beläge schlicht verglast. Möglicherweise waren die auch nicht ganz 100% oder auf der Scheibe waren noch Rückstände von irgendwas, die mit rauchwolke verdampft sind.

Einmal mit Bremsenreiniger reinigen, neue Beläge drauf und dann richtig einbremsen.
Dann sollte die Bremse eigentlich wieder ihren Dienst tun.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. Juni 2014)

Modifikationen: Tubeless-Umbau (vorne MagicMary), Syntace Lenker und Vorbau (MF-2 50mm), SI-Sattel, Ergon Griffe, ein Paar bunte Schräubchen und Lackschutzfolie.
Gewicht incl. Pedale und Tacho 12,6kg


----------



## cemetery (14. Juni 2014)

Die Griffe scheinen gerade sehr beliebt zu sein  Hat das einen Grund warum du bei der hinteren Bremsleitung und dem Schaltzug einen so großen Bogen gemacht hast?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Die Griffe scheinen gerade sehr beliebt zu sein  Hat das einen Grund warum du bei der hinteren Bremsleitung und dem Schaltzug einen so großen Bogen gemacht hast?



Wahrscheinlich weil die Griffe neu sind und effektiv beworben werden, ich finde sie jedoch unbequem - Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto finde ich deutlich besser... Voll eingefedert geht der Bogen der Leitungen absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## hw_doc (15. Juni 2014)

Mein Slide SE hat inzwischen auch die ersten Touren hinter sich, dabei habe ich immer wieder Probleme rund um den kleinsten Gang:
Anfangs habe ich den Schwenkbereich des Schaltwerks etwas weiter nach unten korrigieren müssen, danach war das Knetern in auf den untersten drei Ritzeln weg.
Im Kurzurlaub gab es nun immer mal wieder Probleme beim Schalten aufs kleinste Ritzel, die Kette wollte nicht rüber, was nach ein wenig Korrektur aber wieder funktionierte. Nun aber ist der Verstellbereich ausgeschöpft, weiter zur Strebe würde für Kontakt der Kette mit ihr sorgen. Daraufhin habe ich das Hinterrad mal ausgebaut und es sieht so aus, als würde bei mir was fehlen, was für mehr Abstand sorgen sollte (weißer Kleberest?). 









Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man die Buchse von außen - sie schaut auch recht kurz aus, auf der anderen Seite sieht man nicht so viel "rohes Material". Kann dazu jemand was sagen, auch @BODOPROBST vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (15. Juni 2014)

@hw doc
Das untere Bild schaut bei mir genau gleich aus.
Das obere muss ich mal anschauen wenn das Rad ausgebaut ist.
Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (15. Juni 2014)

Habe eine Frage zum  DT Swiss Tubeless Ventil, da hat es so eine kleine Dichtung mit dabei.
Wo kommt die genau hin?
Hinten an die Felge innerhalb des refens? oder vorne unter die Rändelmutter ausserhalb der Milch?
Danke für Infos.
Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (15. Juni 2014)

@ron101 - Wenn du den kleinen O-Ring meinst, der kommt außerhalb als erstes drauf und dann die Rändelmutter.


----------



## hw_doc (15. Juni 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage zum  DT Swiss Tubeless Ventil, da hat es so eine kleine Dichtung mit dabei.
> Wo kommt die genau hin?
> Hinten an die Felge innerhalb des refens? oder vorne unter die Rändelmutter ausserhalb der Milch?
> Danke für Infos.
> ...



@ron101:
Letzteres, siehe:
http://bike-channel.tv/film/pannenfrei-montageanleitung-fuer-tubeless-ready-reifen


----------



## stromb6 (15. Juni 2014)

So nun mal ein meine Erfahrungen zum Slide 160 8.0 Se im Vergleich zu meinem Cube Stereo 160 Super HPC SLT.

Beide Bikes klettern extrem gut bergauf. Am Radon wäre die Pike dual nicht nötig. Das Bike steht auch an Rampen mit 30% Steigung nicht an der Front nicht auf. Beim Cube ist die Kletterfähigkeit noch etwas besser als beim Slide, was sich aber in den Abfahrten wieder ändert. Das Slide geht bergab einfach Hammer die Pike schlägt da die Fox Foat um längen. Bei den Anstiegen wippt die Pike jedoch deutlich mehr als die Fox Gabel. Die Dämpfer an den beiden Bikes schenken sich nichts. Beide Hinterbauten funktionieren super. Beide sind eher weich abgestimmt aber durchrauschen ist nicht.

Das gelieferte 32er Kettenblatt mag für Lulu-Touren noch gehen für den harten Einsatz in technisch schwierigen und langen Auffahrten ist es ungeeignet. Da es aber gratis getauscht wird kein Thema. Cube hat scheinbar MTB Profis als Richtmaß für ihre Übersetzung gewählt, da die wahnsinnigen mit einem 34er Kettenblatt ausliefern. 

Zu den Gewichten. Das SLT wiegt mit fahrfertig (mit XO Trail und ZTR Bremsscheiben) 12,0 kg, das Slide 12,7 kg, beide Bikes in Rahmengröße L tubeless mit Hans Dampf. Beim Slide wären mit anderem Sattel und Carbonlenker noch bis zu 250g zu holen.

Zur X9und X0 Trail Bremse. Ich bin damit am Gardasee vom Altissimo ins Tal geballert und die X0 Trail mit den saint Scheiben hatte auf der 2000Hm Abfahrt weder fading noch hat sie zu quietschen begonnen. Die Bremsen funktionieren perfekt. Wer allerdings 2000Hm durchgehend auf der Bremse hängt wird selbst eine Code oder Saint zum Kochen bringen. 

Der größte Unterschied ist der Preis. 3300 fürs Slide gegen 4400 für das Cube.


----------



## marv-d (15. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand warum das Slide carbon 160 8.0 nicht mehr im Bike-discount shop auftaucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillout_KA (15. Juni 2014)

ausverkauft?


----------



## cemetery (15. Juni 2014)

Sieht so aus...


----------



## marv-d (15. Juni 2014)

hmm. Wollte morgen eh nach Bonn pilgern zum Probe sitzen. Da werde ich wohl erfahren wann es wieder bestellbar sein wird.


----------



## Nezzar (15. Juni 2014)

Ohne dir jetzt den Spaß verderben zu wollen, aber wahrscheinlich wird's dann erst wieder mit den 2015ern Modellen was (die sind allerdings nicht mehr wirklich weit entfernt, wenn man vom letzten Jahr ausgeht)


----------



## marv-d (15. Juni 2014)

wann sind die 2015er Modelle den vorgestellt worden?


----------



## marv-d (15. Juni 2014)

2014er meine ich natürlich


----------



## derjoe (16. Juni 2014)

Wo habt ihr denn für das slide passende lackschutzfolie gekauft?


----------



## Dusius (16. Juni 2014)

Foliencenter24.de eine Schere hast du sicher daheim ;-)

Sent from my HTCSensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (16. Juni 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr denn für das slide passende lackschutzfolie gekauft?



http://www.luelsdorf-web.de/cgi-bin...ollenzuschnitte%2C%20200%B5m%20%28St%E4rke%29


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Juni 2014)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon mal jemand die Avid Trail Bremse maximal belastet ? Ich hatte gerade meine erste Schrecksekunde. Nach 500 m Skipiste runterfahren hat die Bremse einfach komplett den Dienst quittiert und ich konnt noch gerade so in den Gegenhang fahren um stehn zu bleiben. Hat gequalmt wie Sau... jetzt klingelt die Hinterradbremse so gewaltig dass der ganze Hinterbau zu vibrieren anfängt und man sich gar nicht mehr traut die Bremse zu ziehen weil man auf 100 meter Distanz gehört wird. Kann man da was machen ? Keinen Bock weiter Angst zu haben dass ich vom Rad abspringen muss wenns ma bissle länger Steil bergab geht weil die Bremse es nit Packt, dachte eigentlich die soll Biss haben.


Glaube Sagen zu können das kein Bremssystem das an Fahrrädern verbaut wird das Mitdenken erübrigt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (16. Juni 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Modifikationen: Tubeless-Umbau (vorne MagicMary), Syntace Lenker und Vorbau (MF-2 50mm), SI-Sattel, Ergon Griffe, ein Paar bunte Schräubchen und Lackschutzfolie.
> Gewicht incl. Pedale und Tacho 12,6kg



Wird das bike von oben durch einen nylonfaden gehalten das danach wegretuschiert wird? Oder, wie macht man das.


----------



## Aalex (16. Juni 2014)

da ist nichts wegretuschiert. guck dir mal den sattel genauer am klemmkopf an


----------



## xxluthorxx (16. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Glaube Sagen zu können das kein Bremssystem das an Fahrrädern verbaut wird das Mitdenken erübrigt .



Versteh nicht ganz wie das Gemeint ist. Ich bin nur davon ausgegangen, dass die Bremse genug Leistung haben müsste um nen 500 meter Steilstück durchhalten zu können, oder lieg ich da Falsch ?


----------



## derjoe (16. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Super prima Arbeit sende dir heute Abend mal alles. Gruß Bodo


Gibts hierzu eigentlich mittlerweile was engültiges?


----------



## loddar10 (16. Juni 2014)

Servus miteinander,
ich muss noch kurz meine Erfahrung zum Hans-Dampf kund geben. Den Grip finde ich auch bei Nässe als ausreichend. Erschreckend ist für mich, dass bereits nach ca. 10 Touren erste Abnutzungserscheinungen an den äußeren Stollen erkennbar sind (als würden sie langsam abreisen). 
Richtig nervig ist jedoch, dass der Hans-Dampf bei langsamer Auffahrt auf Schotter gerne Steine mit nach oben transportiert. So ist leider ein Stein zwischen Gabelbrücke und Standrohr gelandet und hat mit einen schönen Kratzer am Standrohr eingebracht. Und hinten an der Brücke der Sitzstreben hab ich schon zwei schöne Lackabplatzer.

@radon: Gibt es einen Lackstift für das Mega abgefahrene Rot?


----------



## katzebulli (16. Juni 2014)

Konnte am Wochenende beim Bikefestival im Willingen das Slide-Carbon ca.2 stunden Testen und ich sage Korrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrekt
Vielen Dank an das Radon-Team


----------



## wellness_28 (16. Juni 2014)

Hat eigentlich sonst noch jemand bei dem Gewinnspiel für das Slide Carbon in der Bike mitgemacht ?
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich vielleicht doch mal was bei meinem ersten Gewinnspiel gewinne


----------



## radmodi (16. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Bergauf wie bergab echt ein Traum das gute Stück
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus cemetery,

ich hätte eine Frage zu deinen shimano Bremsscheiben, beziehungsweise deren Befestigung. Auf dem zweiten Foto (Vorderrad) sieht das kleine Teil, wo die 6 Schrauben durchgehen, wie aus einem Stück aus. Täuscht das, weil bei mir waren nur 3 Doppel-Schraubensicherungen dabei? Wo gibts das Teil, bin nicht fündig geworden?
Danke und Gruß
Und mit wie viel Nm zieht man die Schrauben fest.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Juni 2014)

loddar10 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> ich muss noch kurz meine Erfahrung zum Hans-Dampf kund geben. Den Grip finde ich auch bei Nässe als ausreichend. Erschreckend ist für mich, dass bereits nach ca. 10 Touren erste Abnutzungserscheinungen an den äußeren Stollen erkennbar sind (als würden sie langsam abreisen).
> Richtig nervig ist jedoch, dass der Hans-Dampf bei langsamer Auffahrt auf Schotter gerne Steine mit nach oben transportiert. So ist leider ein Stein zwischen Gabelbrücke und Standrohr gelandet und hat mit einen schönen Kratzer am Standrohr eingebracht. Und hinten an der Brücke der Sitzstreben hab ich schon zwei schöne Lackabplatzer.
> 
> @radon: Gibt es einen Lackstift für das Mega abgefahrene Rot?


Hallo, es gibt leider keinen Lackstifte von uns für die Korrektur von Lackschäden. Zumindest zur Versiegelung und um ein weiteres Absplittern an der beschädigten Stelle zu vermeiden hilft es, Klarlack zu verwenden. 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Juni 2014)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> Versteh nicht ganz wie das Gemeint ist. Ich bin nur davon ausgegangen, dass die Bremse genug Leistung haben müsste um nen 500 meter Steilstück durchhalten zu können, oder lieg ich da Falsch ?


Hallo, wenn ansonsten kein Defekt vorliegt hat die Bremse Leistung dicke. Bremst man jedoch mit einer Scheibenbremse durchgehend über eine längere Distanz, erhitzt sich sowohl die Scheibe als auch die Beläge stark. Zum einen wird durch die Hitze die Bremskraft reduziert, außerdem kann sehr große Hitze auch zu anderen Problemen führen. Die Flüssigkeit kann zu kochen beginnen, wodurch der Druckpunkt wegwandert, außerdem können die Beläge verglasen, wenn Partikel in den Belag einschmelzen. In diesem Fall kannst Du die Bremsbeläge mit einem Schmirgelpapier wieder aufrauhen, allerdings müssen sie danach neu eingebremst werden. Es empfiehlt sich jedoch grundsätzlich, beim bergabfahren eher kurz und kräftig zu bremsen und dann wieder laufen zu lassen. Du solltest es vermeiden, über längere Distanzen durchgängig zu bremsen und z.B. die Bremse schleifen zu lassen. Ich hoffe, das bringt dich weiter. 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## malben (16. Juni 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Servus cemetery,
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage zu deinen shimano Bremsscheiben, beziehungsweise deren Befestigung. Auf dem zweiten Foto (Vorderrad) sieht das kleine Teil, wo die 6 Schrauben durchgehen, wie aus einem Stück aus. Täuscht das, weil bei mir waren nur 3 Doppel-Schraubensicherungen dabei? Wo gibts das Teil, bin nicht fündig geworden?
> Danke und Gruß
> Und mit wie viel Nm zieht man die Schrauben fest.




Tach auch, hab bei mir auch die ICE TEC Scheiben drauf (SM-RT86 / 203mm). Der Spider der Bremsscheibe ist aus einem Stück und die Montageschrauben haben nur 3 Doppel-Schraubensicherungen dabei.
Diese bekommst hier: Befestigungssatz für SM-RT76 & 86
Der Anzugsmoment liegt bei 4 - 6 Nm. Dazu kannst du noch (falls nötigt) ein bischen Schraubensicherung "Mittelfest" auftragen.


----------



## Nesium (16. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mein SE nun auch zusammengebaut und muss sagen, ein geiles Teil!
Diverse Korrekturen mussten noch gemacht werden, aber alles nur Kleingkeiten.
Danke an Team Radon-Bikes und ich finde es auch super wie Ihr hier mitmacht und euch einsetzt!


----------



## radmodi (16. Juni 2014)

@malben 
Danke für die schnellen Infos! Hab die Scheibe gerade montiert und sie schleift innen ein wenig am Belag. Wahrscheinlich müssen sich die Beläge durch Einbremsen an die neue Scheiben anpassen oder justiert man die Trailbremse, schon mal vorab? Und wenn ja, wie? Sorry, bin Anfänger.

DANKE!


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juni 2014)

loddar10 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> ich muss noch kurz meine Erfahrung zum Hans-Dampf kund geben. Den Grip finde ich auch bei Nässe als ausreichend. Erschreckend ist für mich, dass bereits nach ca. 10 Touren erste Abnutzungserscheinungen an den äußeren Stollen erkennbar sind (als würden sie langsam abreisen).
> Richtig nervig ist jedoch, dass der Hans-Dampf bei langsamer Auffahrt auf Schotter gerne Steine mit nach oben transportiert. So ist leider ein Stein zwischen Gabelbrücke und Standrohr gelandet und hat mit einen schönen Kratzer am Standrohr eingebracht. Und hinten an der Brücke der Sitzstreben hab ich schon zwei schöne Lackabplatzer.
> 
> @radon: Gibt es einen Lackstift für das Mega abgefahrene Rot?


Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, bei mir sind es derbe Kratzer. Sogar zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen ist ein Stein gekommen, der offenbar während der Wippbewegung nach unten befördert wurde, wenn ich die Spuren richtig deute...

Mir wurde die Frage nach einem Lacksteift verneint...


----------



## Nesium (16. Juni 2014)

@malben 
Guck mal hier.  http://www.tuxone.ch/2012/08/ausrichten-der-bremssattel-von-avid.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (16. Juni 2014)

Wenn die Scheibe permanent Schleift, lös den Bremssattel etwas, zieh die VR Bremse. bei gedrückter VR Bremse ziehst du den Sattel gerade so fest. lass den Bremshebel los und dreh das VR. Wenn's jetzt nicht mehr schleift zieh den Sattel mit 6 Nm fest.
Solltest du die Scheibe nicht schleiffrei bekommen, kannst du  die schleifende Stelle auch ganz leicht aus biegen. Das machst du aber nur als letzen Ausweg. Probier es zuerst mit dem Ausrichten des Bremssattels.

@Nesium : danke für den Hinweis. Betrifft aber "radmodi"


----------



## cemetery (16. Juni 2014)

Also ich mach das so ähnlich. Schrauben soweit anziehen das sich der Bremssattel gerade noch frei bewegen kann. Dann Rad entlasten, schwungvoll drehen und während das Rad sich noch dreht langsam und gleichmäßig den Bremshebel ziehen bis das Rad steht. Druck beibehalten und Schrauben festziehen.


----------



## radmodi (16. Juni 2014)

Danke euch, hat schon funktioniert und 2:0 für Germany!


----------



## malben (16. Juni 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Danke euch, hat schon funktioniert und 2:0 für Germany!


und schon kommt das dritte... 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juni 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mein Slide SE hat inzwischen auch die ersten Touren hinter sich, dabei habe ich immer wieder Probleme rund um den kleinsten Gang:
> Anfangs habe ich den Schwenkbereich des Schaltwerks etwas weiter nach unten korrigieren müssen, danach war das Knetern in auf den untersten drei Ritzeln weg.
> Im Kurzurlaub gab es nun immer mal wieder Probleme beim Schalten aufs kleinste Ritzel, die Kette wollte nicht rüber, was nach ein wenig Korrektur aber wieder funktionierte. Nun aber ist der Verstellbereich ausgeschöpft, weiter zur Strebe würde für Kontakt der Kette mit ihr sorgen. Daraufhin habe ich das Hinterrad mal ausgebaut und es sieht so aus, als würde bei mir was fehlen, was für mehr Abstand sorgen sollte (weißer Kleberest?). Anhang anzeigen 299444
> 
> ...



@Radon-Bikes und @BODOPROBST:
Würdet Ihr Euch bitte den Fall ansehen oder soll ich mich direkt an den Kundenservice wenden?


----------



## derjoe (16. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo, es gibt leider keinen Lackstifte von uns für die Korrektur von Lackschäden. Zumindest zur Versiegelung und um ein weiteres Absplittern an der beschädigten Stelle zu vermeiden hilft es, Klarlack zu verwenden.
> Viele Grüße, Florian


Schade, was ihr aber sicher wisst ist die Lacknummer. Ein Autolackierer könnte sowas beispielsweise nachmischen. Wenn ihr die rausgebt, wären alle sehr zufrieden würd ich meinen.


----------



## Nesium (16. Juni 2014)

Ein Autolackierer kann die Farbe vom Bike ansonsten auch scannen und anschliessend mischen. Dürfte kein Problem sein.


----------



## ron101 (16. Juni 2014)

Apple Candy heisst sonst der Farbton, da sollte sicher was passendes zu finden sein.
Ev. auch ein Nagellack?
Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (16. Juni 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die Schutzfolienkleber, hält das auch um die Biegung so bei dem komischen Bogen hinter dem Sattelrohr, der abgerundeten Kannten. So nach einigen Waschgängen sind die Kleber dann immer noch dran?
Cheers
ron


----------



## loddar10 (16. Juni 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Schade, was ihr aber sicher wisst ist die Lacknummer. Ein Autolackierer könnte sowas beispielsweise nachmischen. Wenn ihr die rausgebt, wären alle sehr zufrieden würd ich meinen.


Da könnten wir dann gleich eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (16. Juni 2014)

Naja, es ist nicht einfach das abzukleben, wegen der Rundung eben. Habe es mit mehreren Ca. 1cm breiten Streifen gemacht. Nach einigen Wäschen haben sich die Kanten zum Teil leicht gelöst, die Folie hält aber noch gut. Nicht schön aber schöner als Lackabplatzer ;-)


----------



## loddar10 (16. Juni 2014)

Hab gerade das hier bei Amazon gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00FS2IEE4/ref=aw_d_dsc_automotive
Wäre das der richtige Farbton???


----------



## Triple-M (16. Juni 2014)

... glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass trotz der Namensgleichheit Chrysler und Radon exakt den gleichen Farbton gemischt haben, der PT Cruiser sieht in Apple Candy Red zwar schon recht ähnlich zum SE, aber ob er genau passt - wohl eher nicht... 

http://www.cruisermotorsports.com/candy appleTailLights.jpg


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Juni 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> ... glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass trotz der Namensgleichheit Chrysler und Radon exakt den gleichen Farbton gemischt haben, der PT Cruiser sieht in Apple Candy Red zwar schon recht ähnlich zum SE, aber ob er genau passt - wohl eher nicht...
> 
> http://www.cruisermotorsports.com/candy appleTailLights.jpg


Habe einen Anfrage an einen Herstellern von Reparatur Lack laufen aber sehr schnell Rechne ich nicht mit einen Ergebnis.


----------



## radmodi (17. Juni 2014)

An die Schutzfolienkleber. 
3M DI-NOC Autofolie mit Carbon Struktur hält ziemlich gut und lässt sich auch um Kurven legen.
Wer auf den Carbon look steht, sollte mit etwas Übung, einer weichen Filzrakel und eventuell einem Fön, gut damit zu recht kommen. 
Diverse Anleitungen fürs 3D folieren gibts auf youtube.
Folien ohne Struktur halte ich persönlich für zu dünn und damit für weniger geeignet.
Die von 3M gibts z.B. bei
http://www.foliencenter24.com/autofolie/car-wrapping/3m-di-noc-autofolie-mit-struktur.html

Die schwarz glänzende Carbon Folie (ist eher matt glänzend) gefällt mir am besten und ist leider vorübergehend ausverkauft. 

Die dort angebotene Lackschutzfolie für bikes taugt nichts! (...klebt nicht richtig.)


----------



## Dusius (17. Juni 2014)

Dass Folie ohne Struktur zu dünn ist stimmt nicht, die normale 3M von Foliencenter24 ist absolut ausreichend.


----------



## derjoe (17. Juni 2014)

loddar10 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> ich muss noch kurz meine Erfahrung zum Hans-Dampf kund geben. Den Grip finde ich auch bei Nässe als ausreichend. Erschreckend ist für mich, dass bereits nach ca. 10 Touren erste Abnutzungserscheinungen an den äußeren Stollen erkennbar sind (als würden sie langsam abreisen).
> Richtig nervig ist jedoch, dass der Hans-Dampf bei langsamer Auffahrt auf Schotter gerne Steine mit nach oben transportiert. So ist leider ein Stein zwischen Gabelbrücke und Standrohr gelandet und hat mit einen schönen Kratzer am Standrohr eingebracht. Und hinten an der Brücke der Sitzstreben hab ich schon zwei schöne Lackabplatzer.
> 
> @radon: Gibt es einen Lackstift für das Mega abgefahrene Rot?


Hat hier jemand nen guten Tip, mit welchem Reifen das nicht bzw. weniger passiert? (ohne gleich ne Grundsatzdiskussion über Reifenwahl vom Zaun brechen zu wollen)


----------



## cemetery (17. Juni 2014)

Ich behaupte jetzt mal dass das bei jedem Enduroreifen passieren kann. Da ist ja Einsatzbedingt der Abstand unter den Stollen etwas grösser. Abhilfe würe hier ja nur ein Refen mit kleinerem Stollenabstand bzw. Freiraum dazwischen schaffen weil da die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sich große Steine die bis zum Lack gelangen zwischen den Stolle festsetzen deutlich sinkt. Zumindest solange es trocken ist. Bei matschien Trails wirds dann vermutlich umgekehrt weil sich der Reifen da wieder zusetzt.


----------



## kschnecker (17. Juni 2014)

Beim Conti Trail King und davor bei der Rubber Queen is mir kein einziger Stollen ab/angerissen auch im Felsigen, Schottrigen Abfahrten nicht.

Avid 9 Trail: Ich hab gleich auf Trick Stuff Belege und 203 Scheiben umgerüstet ( bei 85 kg ) kein Problem, bremse is top !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (17. Juni 2014)

Ausser mit einem slick Reifen wird das mit den Steinen, spätestens wenns schlammig wird mit allen so sein.
Den dampfenden Hans find ich am Vorderrad katastrophal vom Kurvengripp her.
Werde mir wohl den Minion DHF aufs Vorderrad machen, mit dem war ich früher prima zufrieden.
Aber schon klar der HD ist einer der günstigsten und leichtesten, daher an fast allen neuen Fahradmodellen verbaut.

Die Trickstuffbeläge liegen bereits bereit, mit denen hatte ich auch immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber erst werden die Originalen runtergebremst. Mit den Nukeproof Enduro Pads bin ich auch schon gut gefahren.

@kschnecker 
Was benötigt man für Teile um auf 200 oder 203 umzurüsten?
Sind nicht die 203er eher am auslaufen und neu eher die 200er verfügbar?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (17. Juni 2014)

Also ich kann nicht verstehen was ihr habt.. Finde die Reifen TOP auch von Grip her, von den Bremsen bin ich auch positiv überrascht. Habe habe noch nichts von nachlassender Leistung oder ähnlichem gemerkt. Das einzige was sie haben ist das sie das Quitschen anfangen, allerdings bremsen sie trotzdem sehr gut.
Und ich habe das Bike zum Trails ballern und nicht für Touren ^^


----------



## cemetery (17. Juni 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Den dampfenden Hans find ich am Vorderrad katastrophal vom Kurvengripp her


 
Das hat mir erst letzte Woche ein Biker erzählt als er die Magic Marry an Front begutachtet hat. Nachdem er mit dem Hans Dampf in einer Kurve mangels Grip in die Botanik gerauscht ist hat er vorne auch Maxxis aufgezogen. Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere hatte er einen Highroller II montiert.


----------



## ron101 (17. Juni 2014)

@Ceme
Hat mich 2 mal um ein Haar fast aus dem Track geknallt in meinem Backyard, wo es vorher überhaubt nie nur ein bischen gerutscht wäre. Aber Reifen sind eh Geschmacksache, die Auslieferung mit HD ist für mich Okay.
Den Highroller habe ich noch nicht gefahren, hatte bisher meist vorne Minion und hinten Ardent.
Habe eben gesehen, dass es die Beiden nun auch für 27.5 TLR gibt.
Werde aber erst die Hansdämpfer auf dem Hinterrad verbraten, wegschmeissen werd ich die nicht.
Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (17. Juni 2014)

Ob du mit dem HD in der Trailstar Mischung hinten dann so deine Freude haben wirst? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## ron101 (17. Juni 2014)

hmm Trail-, und Pacestar hatte ich grad nicht dran gedacht ;-)
Es gibt so wie ich das sehe auch unterschiedliche Hans Dämpfer solche mit goldenem-, grauem/weissem Schriftzug

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (17. Juni 2014)

Hab die Schwalbe mit goldenem Schriftzug zwar schon oft in Shops gesehen. Aber bekommen hab ich immer welche mit grau/weißem Schriftzug. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist das wohl Jahrgangsabhängig  Meine Marry und der Razor sind auf jeden Fall nicht mit goldener Schrift.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes und @BODOPROBST:
> Würdet Ihr Euch bitte den Fall ansehen oder soll ich mich direkt an den Kundenservice wenden?


Bitte wende Dich direkt an den Kundenservice. Eine Ferndiagnose ist immer sehr schwer möglich. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (17. Juni 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Schutzfolienkleber, hält das auch um die Biegung so bei dem komischen Bogen hinter dem Sattelrohr, der abgerundeten Kannten. So nach einigen Waschgängen sind die Kleber dann immer noch dran?
> Cheers
> ron


Mit der von mir verwendeten Folie ist das überhaupt kein Problem, die Folie ist 0,02mm stark und lässt sich sehr gut nass verkleben auch auf koplizierten Formen. Aber es bedarf etwas Übung und Geschick dafür.


----------



## radmodi (17. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Hab die Schwalbe mit goldenem Schriftzug zwar schon oft in Shops gesehen. Aber bekommen hab ich immer welche mit grau/weißem Schriftzug. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist das wohl Jahrgangsabhängig  Meine Marry und der Razor sind auf jeden Fall nicht mit goldener Schrift.



Mein Razor hat die goldene Schrift drauf. Könnte an der Super Gravitiy Ausführung liegen.


----------



## xxluthorxx (17. Juni 2014)

Also ich find auch der HD hat wenig Grip vorne, und bei mir sind viele Stollen angerissen nach paar ausfahrten!


----------



## geq (17. Juni 2014)

Also wenn ich das hier so lese, merkt man schon dass das knowhow und wahrscheinlich Fahrkönnen nicht das höchste ist....
Bevor ihr alle über die Reifen meckert solltet ihr euch evtl. erst an die eigene Nase packen.
Denn gerade vorn kann der Dampf schon was.
Die Bremse ist allerdings mäßig.... Kann nicht mehr als meine 4 jahre alte elixir....


----------



## Aalex (17. Juni 2014)

zwecks reifendiskussion bitte das video vom lauf von aaron gwin in leogang schauen

das dürfte jede reifendiskussion und jedes mimimimi ad absurdum führen


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Juni 2014)

Lieferung in die Schweiz eines Radon Slide Carbon 160 650B 10:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-Carbon-160-650B-10-0_id_25763_.htm

Preis in DE:	   3999.00 Euro

Preis in CH:	   3360.50 Euro

+ Nachname:		25.00 CHF
+ Einfuhrzollabfertigung:   85.55 CHF
+ Einfuhrzoll Quittung:	  8.00 CHF
+ Kapitalbereitstellungsgebühr:	6.50 CHF
+ Einfuhrsteuer:	344.65 CHF
+ Kapitalbereitstellungssteuer:	8.60 CHF
+ Data/NCTS/E-Dec-Gebühr:   21.70 CHF
+ Einfuhrsteuerabfertigung:   10.00 CHF
-----------------------------------------
+		510.00 CHF

Unboxing: Das grösste je erhaltene Packet.





Was ist drin:





Und Zubehör:





Was fehlt sind Anzugsmomente für den Vorbau, Sattelklemme, Sattelschaftklemme.
Auch fehlt eine Beschreibung für die Justierung der Federelemente.
Wie man auf dem zweiten Foto sieht, ist die Sattelstütze recht weit ausgezogen.
Was passiert wenn man sie reinschiebt:





Hier kann man locker ein paar Gramm sparen:


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Juni 2014)

Und wenn wir über Gewicht reden: Mit 20" Rahmen wiegt das Bike 13.0 kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## cemetery (17. Juni 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Was fehlt sind Anzugsmomente für den Vorbau, Sattelklemme, Sattelschaftklemme.



Ist aber bei allen genannten Teilen direkt aufgedruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (17. Juni 2014)

Joost Wichmann startete auf dem Radon 650B Carbon "erstmals" in einem Downhill und belegte eine TOP 10 Platzierung. War es der Fahrer, das Slide oder beide? Die Frage konnte Bodo Probst nicht beantworten, das er aus dem Grinsen nicht herauskam. Gesamtsieger Andi Sieber, bei den Damen auf 650 B Rafaela Richter, Lisa Brandau Gesamtsieger auf Black Sin, Petrik Brükner 4.ter, bester deutschsprachiger in Leogang WM Gruber auf 210…wir machen uns


----------



## radmodi (17. Juni 2014)

@Monsterwade 
Grüazi und Glückwunsch zum bike, Kollege.

Wenn die erste Aufregung vorbei ist, schieß doch bitte mal ein Foto vom Schaltkäfig, wenn die Kette auf dem größten Ritzel liegt. 
Mir hats das Teil an die Speichen gezogen, nachdem sich die Kette vom großen Ritzel in Richtung der Speichen verabschiedet hat.
Ich denke, die Schaltaugenschraube ist verbogen, ist aus Alu und nicht von Syntace. Mir gehts bei dem Foto um den Abstand des Schaltkäfigs zu den Speichen.

Habe heute 5 Std. an der Schaltung herumgeschraubt, hat nichts gebracht.
Ich wäre dir wirklich dankbar dafür. 


Ist jemandem schon das Gleiche passiert. (wars ein Schaltfehler, Pech, schlecht eingestellte Schaltung?) 

Grüße aus München


----------



## derjoe (17. Juni 2014)

Klasse Beschreibung monsterwade. Da schliess ich doch gleich mal ein paar Fragen an. Hab mein 8.0 SE nämlich gestern bekommen.

- Wegen der langen Leitung zur Reverb. Das ist bei mir auch so. Meinst du die muss man kürzen?
- Wegen den fehlenden Angaben zu Drehmomenten. Ich hab das hier im Forum ja auch schon gefragt, aber kennst du die korrekten Drehmomente?
- Wozu sind die beiden schwarzen Hartplastikstücke, die auf dem Zubehörbild oben rechts abgebildet sind?
- Wozu ist dieses schwarze Gummiteil hinter dem Tretlager am Hinterbau (siehe Bild 1)?
- Zusätzlich war bei mir noch ein schwarzes Hartplastik-Teil, das ich nicht zuordnen kann (Bild 2). Sieht aus wie von einer Zugführung. Wofür ist das?


----------



## cemetery (17. Juni 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> - Wegen der langen Leitung zur Reverb. Das ist bei mir auch so. Meinst du die muss man kürzen? - Müssen nicht, aber je nach Auszug baumelt vorne halt viel Leitung durch die Gegend
> - Wegen den fehlenden Angaben zu Drehmomenten. Ich hab das hier im Forum ja auch schon gefragt, aber kennst du die korrekten Drehmomente? - Welches fehlt dir denn?
> - Wozu sind die beiden schwarzen Hartplastikstücke, die auf dem Zubehörbild oben rechts abgebildet sind? - Die kommen zwischen die Bremsbeläge, z.B. wenn das Bike mit ausgebauten Rädern transportiert wird und beim Bremsenservice (entlüften) kannst die auch verwenden
> - Wozu ist dieses schwarze Gummiteil hinter dem Tretlager am Hinterbau (siehe Bild 1)? - Wenn du vorne eine Umwerfer hast kommt da die Leitung für den Schaltzug durch, ansonsten wirds nicht benötigt.
> - Zusätzlich war bei mir noch ein schwarzes Hartplastik-Teil, das ich nicht zuordnen kann (Bild 2). Sieht aus wie von einer Zugführung. Wofür ist das? - Für einen zweiten Schaltzug für die Durchführung aus dem Rahmen. Wenn du mal von unten aufs Bike schaust wo der Schaltzug raus kommt siehst du es.


----------



## derjoe (17. Juni 2014)

Danke cemetery,

man braucht in der Tat kaum noch Drehmomente, wenn diejenigen, die du hier schon mal in Bildform gepostet hast, stimmen. Aber dafür steht die Bestätigung seitens Radon noch aus oder? Sind die, die du mit Fragezeichen versehen hast, mittlerweile geklärt?

Wegen dem Gumminippel für den Schaltzug: Kann man den aus dem Rahmen ziehen, wenn man eh nicht umrüsten will oder ist das Einfallstor für Wasser irgendwie nen Problem? Gleiche Frage gilt übrigens für das Loch für den Schaltzug für den Umwerfer vorne am Rahmen.

Und dann noch eine Kleinigkeit: Diese Schwarzen Ringe, die auch auf dem Zubehörbild von monsterwade zu sehen sind und auf der Verpackung als "Pedal-Washer" bezeichnet werden. Sind das einfach Unterlegscheiben für Pedale? Sind sie notwendig bzw. haben sie irgendeine Funktion?


----------



## cemetery (17. Juni 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> man braucht in der Tat kaum noch Drehmomente, wenn diejenigen, die du hier schon mal in Bildform gepostet hast stimmen. Aber dafür steht die Bestätigung seitens Radon noch aus oder? Sind die, die du mit Fragezeichen versehen hast mittlerweile geklärt?
> 
> Leider noch keine Nachricht von Bodo
> 
> ...



@BODOPROBST - Wenn du mir die Drehmomente noch schicken könntest wäre super


----------



## RobG301 (18. Juni 2014)

So jetzt endlich mal in Willingen alle SE Modelle live und in Farbe gesehen und das Rot wirkt am Slide 160 einfach am besten.


----------



## knoerrli (18. Juni 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> ...- Wegen der langen Leitung zur Reverb. Das ist bei mir auch so. Meinst du die muss man kürzen?...



Natürlich muss man die kürzen, je nachdem wie weit die Sattelstütze ausgezogen wird. Das wiederum ist abhängig von deiner Größe bzw. Beinlänge. Damit Du einen möglichst großen Spielraum hast, lässt Radon die Reverbleitung eben ziemlich lang.
Das Kürzen ist aber kein Problem. Einfach mal nach einer Anleitung googeln.


----------



## tomtom1986 (18. Juni 2014)

Wie lange ist eigentlich Garantie auf den Carbon Rahmen bei Radon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Juni 2014)

tomtom1986 schrieb:


> Wie lange ist eigentlich Garantie auf den Carbon Rahmen bei Radon?


Hallo, wir bieten 2 Jahre Gewährleistung und ein Crash Replacement bis 5 Jahre nach Kaufdatum. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Fragen-zum-Versand_id_5262_.htm. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (18. Juni 2014)

Am Freitag ist es endlich soweit, mein 9.0 trifft ein. Danke schon mal für alle hilfreichen Beiträge hier. Ich werde berichten!

...ach und...macht euch nicht so viele Sorgen um den Lack. Weniger Lack = weniger Gewicht


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ist aber bei allen genannten Teilen direkt aufgedruckt.


Bei der Sattelstützklemme (rechts, 6 Nm) und Sattelklemmung (hinten unten, 10 Nm) hast Du recht.
Hab ich übersehen. Beim Vorbau gibt's nur Angaben zu den Schrauben für die Gabelschaftklemmung,
nicht aber für die Lenkerklemmung.


----------



## cemetery (18. Juni 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> ...
> nicht aber für die Lenkerklemmung.



Doch doch, die ist nur saublöd angebracht. Die steht nämlich auf der Innenseite


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Juni 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> @Monsterwade
> Grüazi und Glückwunsch zum bike, Kollege.
> Wenn die erste Aufregung vorbei ist, schieß doch bitte mal ein Foto vom Schaltkäfig, wenn die Kette auf dem größten Ritzel liegt.


Danke. Hatte bis jetzt nur Canyon Bikes, aber die liefern nur ausgewählte Modelle in die Schweiz :-((
Mein erstes Radon also. Bewährungsprobe wird Mitte Juli eine Woche PdS. Da wird es gegen das Canyon Torque
im Direktvergleich antreten. Das bessere Bike wird dann einen Freeride-Alpcross Anfang September erleben dürfen )

Hier die Fotos. Hoffe die helfen:


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Doch doch, die ist nur saublöd angebracht. Die steht nämlich auf der Innenseite /QUOTE]
> 
> Wer schaut schon da nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (18. Juni 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Klasse Beschreibung monsterwade. Da schliess ich doch gleich mal ein paar Fragen an. Hab mein 8.0 SE nämlich gestern bekommen.
> 
> - Wegen der langen Leitung zur Reverb. Das ist bei mir auch so. Meinst du die muss man kürzen?
> - Wegen den fehlenden Angaben zu Drehmomenten. Ich hab das hier im Forum ja auch schon gefragt, aber kennst du die korrekten Drehmomente?
> ...



Hi Joe,

die Reverb-Leitung hab ich nach oben zum Lenker gezogen. Jetzt macht sie eine grössere Schlaufe,
aber ich brauch sie nicht zu kürzen (besser für den Wiederverkauf).

Drehmomente sollten jetzt vor allem Dank cemetery klar sein 

Die beiden schwarzen Hartplastikstücke: Wenn Du die Laufräder ausbaust (z.B. um das Bike im Auto zu
transportieren) und aus Versehen die Bremshebel bewegst, so schliesst sich der Spalt zwischen den
Bremsbelägen. So ist es nicht mehr möglich, die Laufräder wieder zu montieren. Die beiden Hartplastikstücke
werden nach dem Ausbau der Laufräder in den Spalt zwischen die Bremsbeläge gesteckt, damit das nicht
passiert.

Dieses schwarze Gummiteil: Brauchst Du nur, wenn Du vorne mehr als ein Kettenblatt hast. Dann brauchst
Du einen Umwerfer und der Zug für den Umwerfer einen Regenschutz.

Ein schwarzes Hartplastik-Teil: Sieht so aus wie das Plastikteil am Rahmen oberhalb des Tretlagers für
die variable Sattelstütze.

Hoffe das hilft

Monster


----------



## Nesium (18. Juni 2014)

Gestern und heute zum ersten mal mit dem SE meinen Hometrail gerockt und es fährt sich Sensationell!
Kein Vergleich zu meinem 13er Strive 8.0! Im Uphill machst du Zeit gut ohne ende und im Downhill mehr als ebenbürtig. Sobald die Bremsen noch richtig eingefahren sind und das endgültige Setup gefunden ist, muss auch da das Strive definitiv hinten anstehen.


----------



## radmodi (18. Juni 2014)

@Monsterwade 
Die Fotos helfen weiter. Danke! 
Bei dir ist wesentlich mehr Abstand zu den Speichen und der Käfig steht gerade. Bei mir steht der Schaltkäfig völlig schief nach innen. Freitag bekomme ich hoffentlich das neue Schaltauge. Die etwas krumme Schraube zu tauschen hat nicht viel geholfen. Wenn das nicht hilft muss das Ding in die Werkstatt.
Ach ja, bei deinem Hinterrad ist dieser runde Plastikschutz der sich zwischen dem größten Ritzel und den Speichen befindet, nicht zu sehen.
Hätte ich den nicht gehabt, wäre der Schaden vermutlich größer ausgefallen!

Gruß
radmodi


----------



## Dusius (18. Juni 2014)

Das Risiko würde ich eingehen und das Plastikteil entfernen ;-)


----------



## hw_doc (18. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bitte wende Dich direkt an den Kundenservice. Eine Ferndiagnose ist immer sehr schwer möglich. Viele Grüße, Florian



[x] Done!


----------



## Ole673 (19. Juni 2014)

So, jetzt ist meins auch da. Bisher nur begeistert  

Gewicht ist mit xt bremse,  esi grips und xpedo spry pedalen bei ca. 12,6kg. Rahmengröße 18"


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Juni 2014)

Erste Tour heute: 60 km / 650 hm: Egal mit welcher Übersetzung gekurbelt wird, der Hinterbau ist extrem antriebsneutral.
Die Sitzposition ist etwas hecklastig, was einem Enduro aber gut steht. Bergauf wie bergab super Gefühl. Auch die Übersetzung 
ist genau richtig.

Wer allerdings eine Shimano Saint Bremse mit 203 mm Disk gewöhnt ist, der will nicht wirklich die Sram Trail. Zudem
fängt die Bremse an zu wimmern, sobald sie richtig gefordert wird.  Auch bei Nässe dieses fürchterliche Gekreische. 
Das sowas heute noch auf den Markt kommt.

Am Ende der Tour fing das Lenkkopflager an zu quitschen. 

Trotzdem mein Fazit: Sehr empfehlenswert 
Mit der richtigen Bremse: Super )


----------



## Dusius (19. Juni 2014)

Quietschen tun Shimano bremsen mit metallischen Belägen auch.


----------



## cemetery (19. Juni 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Am Ende der Tour fing das Lenkkopflager an zu quitschen.



Vermutlich ist bei dir dann auch die Steuersatzdichtung trocken. 



Monsterwade schrieb:


> Mit der richtigen Bremse: Super )



Kann ich so bestätigen


----------



## Schubert (19. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,
bin dabei mir ein Slide 160 zu bestellen. Allerdings ist das 10.0 und 9.0 schon ausverkauft in 18inch, was meine theoretische Größe wäre. Ich bin mir nun unsicher ob ich das Bike in 16inch oder 20inch bestellen soll. Was meint ihr? Fällt das Bike vielleicht irgendwie kleiner oder größer aus als andere Bikes?
Ich möchte damit hauptsächlich ein paar anspruchsvolle Touren fahren, das heißt mit schönem Uphill aber auch schönem Downhill. Ebenso werde ich Alpencross damit fahren und das ein oder andere mal werde ich es wohl auch für Enduro Rennen verwenden.
Danke.
Schöne Grüße 
Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (19. Juni 2014)

Grösse und Schrittlänge wären hier sicher noch von Vorteil


----------



## Schubert (20. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,
bin dabei mir ein Slide 160 zu bestellen. Allerdings ist das 10.0 und 9.0 schon ausverkauft in 18inch, was meine theoretische Größe wäre. Ich bin mir nun unsicher ob ich das Bike in 16inch oder 20inch bestellen soll. Was meint ihr? Fällt das Bike vielleicht irgendwie kleiner oder größer aus als andere Bikes?
Ich möchte damit hauptsächlich ein paar anspruchsvolle Touren fahren, das heißt mit schönem Uphill aber auch schönem Downhill. Ebenso werde ich Alpencross damit fahren und das ein oder andere mal werde ich es wohl auch für Enduro Rennen verwenden.
Ich bin 1,74m und meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 81-82cm. Theoretisch wäre also der 18er Rahmen für mich ideal.
Danke.
Schöne Grüße
Jörn


----------



## RobG301 (20. Juni 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Erste Tour heute: 60 km / 650 hm: Egal mit welcher Übersetzung gekurbelt wird, der Hinterbau ist extrem antriebsneutral.
> Die Sitzposition ist etwas hecklastig, was einem Enduro aber gut steht. Bergauf wie bergab super Gefühl. Auch die Übersetzung
> ist genau richtig.
> 
> ...



Am besten dann auf ne neue Guide oder direkt ne XT Trail umrüsten!

Für die Avid sollten ja noch paar € im Bikemarkt zu kriegen sein!


----------



## derjoe (20. Juni 2014)

Schubert schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> bin dabei mir ein Slide 160 zu bestellen. ...
> Ich bin 1,74m und meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 81-82cm. Theoretisch wäre also der 18er Rahmen für mich ideal.
> Jörn


Nach allem was ich hier gelesen hab auf jeden Fall 16'. 20 ' is glaub eher so ab ner 88 cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. Juni 2014)

Moin,

ich bin 1,76 mit SL83cm.
Der 16er ist mir zu kompakt. Das geht zwar, aber es geht nicht gut.
Auf dem 18er fühl ich mich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## cemetery (20. Juni 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> ...oder direkt ne XT Trail umrüsten!


 
Gibt es eine XT Trail? Ich kenne nur die XTR als Trail Version.


----------



## RobG301 (20. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Gibt es eine XT Trail? Ich kenne nur die XTR als Trail Version.



Ja meinte die normale XT oder XTR Trail, Trail gibts ja bei XT nur als Pedal!


----------



## loddar10 (20. Juni 2014)

Also ich hatte schon das ein- oder andere Bike und der Ausliefer- /Abholzustand war öfters zweifelhaft, aber das ist der Hammer:


----------



## Dusius (20. Juni 2014)

HAHA das is echt gut  aber der Dreck war hoffentlich nicht dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (20. Juni 2014)

...war wohl kurz vor´m Feierabend und dhl stand wartend vor der Tür.


----------



## ravenride (20. Juni 2014)

Schubert schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> bin dabei mir ein Slide 160 zu bestellen. Allerdings ist das 10.0 und 9.0 schon ausverkauft in 18inch, was meine theoretische Größe wäre. Ich bin mir nun unsicher ob ich das Bike in 16inch oder 20inch bestellen soll. Was meint ihr? Fällt das Bike vielleicht irgendwie kleiner oder größer aus als andere Bikes?
> Ich möchte damit hauptsächlich ein paar anspruchsvolle Touren fahren, das heißt mit schönem Uphill aber auch schönem Downhill. Ebenso werde ich Alpencross damit fahren und das ein oder andere mal werde ich es wohl auch für Enduro Rennen verwenden.
> Ich bin 1,74m und meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 81-82cm. Theoretisch wäre also der 18er Rahmen für mich ideal.
> ...


Denke, dass im august bereits die 2015 modelle kommen werden. Mit 16 zoll rahmen bzw. S größe tust dir bestimmt keinen gefallen!


----------



## loddar10 (20. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> HAHA das is echt gut  aber der Dreck war hoffentlich nicht dran?


Welcher Dreck? Ist frisch geputzt


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2014)

loddar10 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte schon das ein- oder andere Bike und der Ausliefer- /Abholzustand war öfters zweifelhaft, aber das ist der Hammer:


Was ist das weiter unten an der Leitung?...hatte ich nicht an meinem Slide


----------



## loddar10 (20. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was ist das weiter unten an der Leitung?...hatte ich nicht an meinem Slide


Das ist so ein Gummiüberzieher von Jagwire. Schützt den Lack des Rahmens, bzw der Gabel. Als ich den angebracht habe ist mir die ausgefallene Konstruktion aufgefallen.


----------



## loddar10 (20. Juni 2014)

Noch ein kurzes Update bezüglich Lackabplatzern. Ich hab mir den Lackstift für den Chrysler mal bestellt und heute ausprobiert.
Der Farbton ist ganz leicht dunkler, aber damit kann ich ganz gut leben. Innen hab ich jetzt ne Schutzfolie drüber geklebt, aber an dem Bogen hält leider nicht wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (20. Juni 2014)

loddar10 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte schon das ein- oder andere Bike und der Ausliefer- /Abholzustand war öfters zweifelhaft, aber das ist der Hammer:



War bei meinem Slide so und bei meinem ZR Race auch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## loddar10 (20. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> War bei meinem Slide so und bei meinem ZR Race auch.


Beim SE war's richtig montiert. Beim 8.0 meiner Frau nicht.

Noch ne frage @radon:
Dachte das SE bekommt an der unteren Rahmenöffnung für die Züge einen speziellen Einsatz!?!


----------



## Dusius (20. Juni 2014)

Also meins war wirklich perfekt montiert, mein ZR Team aus 2012 war es damals auch.


----------



## radmodi (20. Juni 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> ...war wohl kurz vor´m Feierabend und dhl stand wartend vor der Tür.


...ich hab auch nen Kabelbinder dran.  Hält wohl besser?


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2014)

Der Kabelbinder ist korrekt so ! Er dient nur als Transportsicherung ! Die Bremsleitung muß vom Kunden unter den Halter geschraubt werden...denn der Lenker "baumelt" beim Transport an der Gabel herum und zieht unter Umständen am Halter der dann ausreißt.
Auch bei der Montage durch den Kunden gibt es ne Menge Linkshänder die etwas ungeschickt sind und unnötig Zug an der Bremsleitung verursachen. Daher dient der Kabelbinder im Allgemeinen als Zugentlastung und gehört so während der Montage. Sobald der Lenker montiert ist kommt die Bremsleitung unter den Halter.

Aber erstmal hier Alarm machen, gelle


----------



## loddar10 (20. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Kabelbinder ist korrekt so ! Er dient nur als Transportsicherung ! Die Bremsleitung muß vom Kunden unter den Halter geschraubt werden...denn der Lenker "baumelt" beim Transport an der Gabel herum und zieht unter Umständen am Halter der dann ausreißt.
> Auch bei der Montage durch den Kunden gibt es ne Menge Linkshänder die etwas ungeschickt sind und unnötig Zug an der Bremsleitung verursachen. Daher dient der Kabelbinder im Allgemeinen als Zugentlastung und gehört so während der Montage. Sobald der Lenker montiert ist kommt die Bremsleitung unter den Halter.
> 
> Aber erstmal hier Alarm machen, gelle


Und warum war's beim se nicht so?
Hab zufällig zwei...


----------



## cemetery (20. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, bei meinem SE dieses Jahr war es so (mit Kabelbinder) und auch bei meinem ZR Race letztes Jahr. Da lag die Klemme für die Gabel sogar in einer extra Tüte im Zubehörpaket. Wirklich "baumeln" konnte bei mir nichts. Gabel und Lenker waren da sehr gut mit Kabelbindern verzurrt. Ich behaupte mal da hätte sich nicht mal was bewegt wenn der Karton vom Lkw gefallen wäre.


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2014)

loddar10 schrieb:


> Und warum war's beim se nicht so?
> Hab zufällig zwei...



Jetzt tuste Dich aber schwer ...eventuell ? ist Dir aufgefallen, dass es hier immer wieder mal Räder von usern gibt, die sich über ihr "nicht so gut zusammengebautes" Rad beschweren. Das liegt daran daß die Monteure keine Zweiradmeister sind, sonst könntest Du den Versenderpreis nicht halten. Außerdem herrscht Zeitdruck. Da passieren Fehler. Solange das nur Kleinigkeiten wie Kabelbinder sind...


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei meinem SE dieses Jahr war es so (mit Kabelbinder) und auch bei meinem ZR Race letztes Jahr. Da lag die Klemme für die Gabel sogar in einer extra Tüte im Zubehörpaket. Wirklich "baumeln" konnte bei mir nichts. Gabel und Lenker waren da sehr gut mit Kabelbindern verzurrt. Ich behaupte mal da hätte sich nicht mal was bewegt wenn der Karton vom Lkw gefallen wäre.



Der Lenker ist in der Regel super gut verpackt und an der Gabel extrem gut festgeklebt. Normalerweise passiert da auch nix. Es ist wie gesagt nur eine zusätzliche Sicherheit. Ich habe es auch schon gesehen, daß die Bremsleitung bereits unter dem Halter montiert war und drüber der Kabelbinder. Kommt auf den Mechaniker an der gerade an der Linie steht und schraubt. 
Solange es nicht schadet nehmt es so hin und alles ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (20. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Kabelbinder ist korrekt so ! Er dient nur als Transportsicherung ! Die Bremsleitung muß vom Kunden unter den Halter geschraubt werden...denn der Lenker "baumelt" beim Transport an der Gabel herum und zieht unter Umständen am Halter der dann ausreißt.
> Auch bei der Montage durch den Kunden gibt es ne Menge Linkshänder die etwas ungeschickt sind und unnötig Zug an der Bremsleitung verursachen. Daher dient der Kabelbinder im Allgemeinen als Zugentlastung und gehört so während der Montage. Sobald der Lenker montiert ist kommt die Bremsleitung unter den Halter.
> 
> Aber erstmal hier Alarm machen, gelle


...ist ja nicht der einzige Kabelbinder am bike! 
Danke für den Hinweis, dass dieser zu entfernen ist.


----------



## ron101 (20. Juni 2014)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren ob man die vorigen Löcher irgend wie zumachen kann, damit sich nicht mit der Zeit der ganze Dreck und Wasser im Rahmen innern fest setzt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2014)

Im Rahmen (bei Alurahmen) sind Löcher damit Wasser abfließen kann. Sind beim 160er keine auf der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe / Tretlager zu finden ?


----------



## loddar10 (20. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Jetzt tuste Dich aber schwer ...eventuell ? ist Dir aufgefallen, dass es hier immer wieder mal Räder von usern gibt, die sich über ihr "nicht so gut zusammengebautes" Rad beschweren. Das liegt daran daß die Monteure keine Zweiradmeister sind, sonst könntest Du den Versenderpreis nicht halten. Außerdem herrscht Zeitdruck. Da passieren Fehler. Solange das nur Kleinigkeiten wie Kabelbinder sind...


Passt. Sah nur sehr witzig aus. Meiner Frau ist es auch nicht aufgefallen. Trotz einiger Touren und dem ersten Waschgang.
Da fahren bestimmt einige so rum


----------



## cemetery (20. Juni 2014)

Ich musste bei meinem die Schaltung nachstellen, letzten Endes noch den Schaltzug kürzen, das Bremskabel im Halter fixieren, die Steuersatzdichtung schmieren und die Kefü justieren.  Unterm Strich alles Kleinigkeiten die schnell behoben sind und für mich kein Grund waren was zu reklamieren. Aber da hat sicher jeder seine eigene Toleranzgrenze. Mal abgesehen von der Schaltung sollte so was aber auch für einen Nicht-Zweiradmechaniker der unter Zeitdruck arbeitet machbar sein. Wie gesagt, für mich persönlich kein Problem, aber wenn sich da jemand drüber ärgert kann ich es trotzdem verstehen.


----------



## derjoe (21. Juni 2014)

Zur Montage eine Anmerkung: bei meinem SE waren die Kabelbinder zur Befestigung des Schaltzugs an der Kettenstrebe so lose, dass der Schaltzug am Kettenblatt geschrappt hat. Würde euch vorschlagen, dass zu checken, wenn ihr euer Rad bekommt, denn das macht der Schaltzug nur n paar Kilometer mit.

und dann noch die Frage: wie schaut die Einspeichung bei euren Laufrädern aus? mein Hinterrad hat naemlich nen leichten Achter. Man merkt ihn wirklich deutlich wenn man das Hinterrad hochhält und an der Kurbel dreht, aber er ist auch sichtbar.


----------



## Dusius (21. Juni 2014)

Rad oder Reifen? Meins is perfekt.


----------



## cemetery (21. Juni 2014)

Reifen achtert bei mir auch sichtbar. Aber Felge ist tadellos.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## derjoe (21. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr den Reifen abgezogen um das rauszufinden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (21. Juni 2014)

Ne, aber Reifen haben das so an sich.


----------



## Schiltrac (21. Juni 2014)

Hii,

Ich habe mich ziemlich ins SE verguckt.

Ich habe nur bezüglich dem Antrieb bedenken...
Ich wohne in der Schweiz direkt an den Alpen. Mit meinem Votec V.SX bin ich mit 28/38-11/36 noch überall hoch gekommen (Ist aber ein schweres Bike mit Hammerschmidt). 
Geht das auch mit 30-10/42 vom SE?

Ach und an die Schweizer Kunden: ich habe gelesen, dass es für den import nicht ganz erklärbare Preisunterschiede gibt... Würde es sich lohnen, das Bike nach Basel zu schicken und dann selber zu importieren?

Gruss


----------



## ultima88 (21. Juni 2014)

Ohne jetzt auf den Ritzelrechner zu gucken dürfte 30 - 42 leichter zu treten sein als 28 - 36.


----------



## Schiltrac (21. Juni 2014)

Sorry ich meinte 24/38...
Ja nach dem Ritzelrechner nach zu urteilen ist das Radon nicht so weit untersetzt. Aber meine Frage bezieht sich auch aufs Radon als Gesamtpaket. Wenn es z.B: wie ein Allmauntain bergauf geht, wäre ja ein entsprechend kleiner Gang gar nicht mehr notwendig...


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2014)

28v-42h entspricht exakt 24v-36h; das 30er Blatt vorne ist da also nur wenig schwerer (also zwischen erstem und zweitem Gang vom 24/36er Blatt).


----------



## filiale (22. Juni 2014)

schau doch in den ritzelrechner, dann weißte bescheid und kannst ein wenig rumspielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derjoe (22. Juni 2014)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Hii,
> 
> Ich habe mich ziemlich ins SE verguckt.
> 
> ...


Rechnerisch müsste man rund 300 Euro sparen wenn man das bike mit Schweizer Mehrwertsteuer kauft. Man zahlt aber erstmal 65 Euro sperrgutgebühr. Die sind klar kommuniziert. Dann kommen so rund 160 Euro gebühren dazu von denen nicht komplett klar ist was davon der zoll eh verlangt und was der Spediteur aufschlägt. Ich hab letztendlich rund 80 Euro weniger bezahlt als ein Kunde in Deutschland. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ron101 (22. Juni 2014)

DHL verlangt rund CHF 160.- für die MWST abfertigung all die kleinen Beträge zusammengezählt. Dies ist wohl der Betrag welcher eingespart werden kann, wenn man die verzollung selber macht.
allerdings ist es ein riesen Packet welches bei einer Deutschen Lieferadresse auch nicht gerade günstig kommt. Ich glaube ich hätte es nicht mal in meinen Kombi gebracht.
Ob beim selber Verzollen an der Grenze auch noch kleinere bearbeitungs Gebühren zu entrichten sind, weiss ich nicht.

Zahlte dem Bikediscount EUR 2802.- inkl lieferung in die Schweiz
dem DHL zahlte ich CHF 450.- für MWST und bearbeitung etc.

cheers
Ron

PS: freu mich auch wenn dann das 30er kettenblatt bald kommt ;-)


----------



## biking-wc (22. Juni 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST - Ich hab das mal kurz zusammengefasst. Kannst du da mal einen Blick drauf werfen ob ich das alles richtig verstanden habe und evtl. noch was zu den fehlenden Drehmomenten sagen. Dann würde ich die noch ergänzen.


Hi, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Antwort von Radon übersehen habe - gibt es jetzt eine offizielle Bestätigung bzw. Ergänzung der Drehmomente seitens Radon?
Besonders interessant würde ich die Angaben für die Schaltaugenbefestigung an der hinteren Achse finden.
Ich habe mit der Schaltung immer mal wieder Probleme wenn ich rückwärts trete - da fällt mir die Kette vorne auf`s kleine Ritzel runter. Ursächlich hat das Problem wohl was mit Feindkontakt zu tun - muss jetzt aber fast nach jeder Ausfahrt die Schaltung hinten nachziehen - bin da aber aufgrund der Fehlenden Angaben etwas vorsichtig.
Hat das ev. auch was mit der KeFü zu tun - kann man die einstellen?
Info: hab ein 8.0
PS. Danke an cemetery für die tolle Zusammenfassung - so etwas sollte eigentlich vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellt werden


----------



## Dusius (22. Juni 2014)

Wenn du hinten auf nem Großen Ritzel bist und vorne auf dem Großen Kettenblatt, ist es meiner Meinung nach normal dass die Kette aufs kleine springt.


----------



## radmodi (22. Juni 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Hi, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Antwort von Radon übersehen habe - gibt es jetzt eine offizielle Bestätigung bzw. Ergänzung der Drehmomente seitens Radon?
> Besonders interessant würde ich die Angaben für die Schaltaugenbefestigung an der hinteren Achse finden.
> Ich habe mit der Schaltung immer mal wieder Probleme wenn ich rückwärts trete - da fällt mir die Kette vorne auf`s kleine Ritzel runter. Ursächlich hat das Problem wohl was mit Feindkontakt zu tun - muss jetzt aber fast nach jeder Ausfahrt die Schaltung hinten nachziehen - bin da aber aufgrund der Fehlenden Angaben etwas vorsichtig.
> Hat das ev. auch was mit der KeFü zu tun - kann man die einstellen?
> ...


Habe meine neue Schaltaugenschraube mit 6 Nm angezogen, steht glaube ich auf der Syntace Seite. Hatte ebenfalls Feindkontakt. Schaltauge verbogen, etc..
Die Kette fällt bei mir beim Rückwärtstreten nach ca. 1 1/2 Kurbelumdrehungenbei aufs kleine KB. Allerdings nur bei der von Dusius beschriebenen Situation. Hatte ich noch bei keinem bike.


----------



## biking-wc (22. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wenn du hinten auf nem Großen Ritzel bist und vorne auf dem Großen Kettenblatt, ist es meiner Meinung nach normal dass die Kette aufs kleine springt.


War bei mir anfangs nicht so und grundsätzlich fahre ich bergab selten bis nie in der beschriebenen Konfiguration. Der Abwurf passiert auch im zweiten und dritten Gang hinten - ist schon etwas unpraktisch wenn man Vortrieb brauch und zuerst die Kette streikt bzw. wieder hochklettern muss. Muss wohl das Schaltauge mal genau inspizieren und ev. hat auch die Schaltung was abbekommen. Hab am Schaltauge und an der Schaltung etwas Spiel.
Danke mal für die Rückmeldungen
@radmodi Kette fällt bei mir schon früher runter. Wo hast das Schaltauge gekauft - wo findet man den richtigen Typ fürs Bike


----------



## Dusius (22. Juni 2014)

Wo springt die Kette denn aufs kleine Blatt? Oben oder unten?


----------



## biking-wc (22. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wo springt die Kette denn aufs kleine Blatt? Oben oder unten?


Da müsst ich nochmal Nachschauen - was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass ich die Schaltaugenschraube verbogen habe.
Wenns das ist sollt es kein Problem sein - außer dass ich nicht weis welche Schraube passt - Die Syntace http://www.bike-components.de/produ...chraube.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=schaltaugenschraube schaut etwas anders aus. Durchgehend Gewinde - die Originale hat nur vorne ein Gewinde.


----------



## Dusius (22. Juni 2014)

Also wenn es oben ist kann es ja nicht an der Schaltung liegen. 
Wenn ich eben hinten groß vorne auch habe und rückwärts trete fliegt die Kette auch runter aufs kleine Blatt. Ich würde aber sagen dass das normal ist weil sie dann schon sehr schräg läuft.


----------



## radmodi (22. Juni 2014)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Da müsst ich nochmal Nachschauen - was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass ich die Schaltaugenschraube verbogen habe.
> Wenns das ist sollt es kein Problem sein - außer dass ich nicht weis welche Schraube passt - Die Syntace http://www.bike-components.de/produ...chraube.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=schaltaugenschraube schaut etwas anders aus. Durchgehend Gewinde - die Originale hat nur vorne ein Gewinde.



Genau die habe ich montiert und dazu das Syntace X12 Schaltauge. Mehr Gewinde hin oder her, das Ding paßt! Die Originalschraube sieht billig aus! Meine hat beim Rausdrehen geeiert und das Gewinde ist weich wie Butter. Du kannst das Schaltauge auch gerade klopfen, wenns pressiert. Habe ich auch gemacht und es hat ebenfalls funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solarstromer (22. Juni 2014)

Jetzt habe ich mal paar kleine Änderungen an meinen 9.0 vorgenommen. 
Bremse: vorn 200 icetec Scheibe , hinten 180 icetec Scheibe 
Griffe: sixpack Racing Fingertrix
Sattel: Ergon SM3
Reifen: Conti Trail King 2.4


Ich fühlte mich mit den Hans dampf immer etwas unwohl. Speziell auf Schotter. Auf meiner Heimrunde war ich heute bergab viel schneller unterwegs

Der Sattel ist nicht besonders weich, aber mir tut der Allerwerteste nicht weh. 

Die Griffe sind viel weicher, geben ein sicheres Gefühl und gute Kontrolle.


----------



## biking-wc (23. Juni 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Genau die habe ich montiert und dazu das Syntace X12 Schaltauge. Mehr Gewinde hin oder her, das Ding paßt! Die Originalschraube sieht billig aus! Meine hat beim Rausdrehen geeiert und das Gewinde ist weich wie Butter. Du kannst das Schaltauge auch gerade klopfen, wenns pressiert. Habe ich auch gemacht und es hat ebenfalls funktioniert.


Danke - dann werde ich wohl schnell bestellen.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juni 2014)

Ausm ital. Forum, ist ein SE, Fahrergewicht um die 80kg, sollte so wohl nicht passieren.


----------



## Dusius (23. Juni 2014)

Die Frage ist, wie ist das passiert? 
Ich meine, kaputt bekommt man alles und man liest ja sogar hier dass Leute mit dem Bike in Bikepark gehen.. 
Bei allen Rahmenbrüchen von denen ich bisher gelesen habe hat noch keiner gesagt wie das passiert ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juni 2014)

Bei seiner 5ten AM Ausfahrt hat er n krachen gehört, kein Bikepark und auch keine Sprünge damit gmacht, aufgesetzt hat er auch nicht. 

Ist wohl Pech...


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Bei allen Rahmenbrüchen von denen ich bisher gelesen habe hat noch keiner gesagt wie das passiert ist.


Glaub hab das bereits früher erwähnt: beim Bike-Kollegen die zweite Ausfahrt, die erste richtige AM-Fahrt, in einer relativ harmlosen Kurve (kein Anlieger,  keine Steine, ich war direkt hinter ihm) rausgeflogen und im Gestrüpp gelandet -> zuhause beim Saubermachen dann Riss in der Kettenstrebe entdeckt.
Gottseidank dann nur der Hinterbau, der auf Kulanz getauscht wurde.


----------



## Dusius (23. Juni 2014)

Um Gebüsch gelandet und das Bike irgendwo drauf geflogen? Gibt es Bilder? 

Versteht mich mal nicht falsch, klar kann auch was einfach mal kaputt gehen oder Produktionsschäden haben oder sonst was. Manche Leute machen aber auch Sachen mit ihren Bikes wo sie dann kaputt gehen müssen, und sie Wundern sich noch drüber. 
Aber eigentlich will ich jetzt hier auch keine Diskussion starten^^

Ich kann nur sagen meins hält


----------



## derjoe (23. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie ist das passiert?
> Ich meine, kaputt bekommt man alles und man liest ja sogar hier dass Leute mit dem Bike in Bikepark gehen..
> Bei allen Rahmenbrüchen von denen ich bisher gelesen habe hat noch keiner gesagt wie das passiert ist.


Von wievielen Brüchen des Rahmens hast du denn bisher gelesen?

Ich war am Wochenende mein erstes mal auf dem SE unterwegs. Bin kein Profi oder sonst was, hab das Rad aber schon auf eine Strecke mit Anlieger, Tablen und kleinen Doubles genommen, also Elementen, die im Bikepark vorkommen. Es hat gehalten und ich würde sagen, dass muss es auch. Schliesslich ist das kein Cross-Country-Bike, sondern wird als Enduro beworben. Deswegen ärgert mich auch, wenn ich hier lese "manche nehmen das Rad sogar in den Bike-Park". Klar, sollte man keine hohen Drops und ähnliches damit fahren, als ob es sich um einen Alu-Downhiller handeln würde. Aber alles moderate sollte damit drin sein oder anders gesagt: Wenn ich was mit meinem 5 Jahre alten Canyon Nerve AM in Alu fahren konnte, müsste das auch für das Radon gelten. Sonst können sie sich den Begriff Enduro oder All-Mountain plus oder was auch immer bemüht wird in die Haare schmieren und es als "zu schweres XC-Bike mit übetriebenem Federweg" deklarieren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juni 2014)

Aus der Ferne ist eine Einschätzung über die Ursache natürlich schwierig. Wir werden aber den Fall genau prüfen um einschätzen zu können, wie es zu solch einem Defekt kommen konnte. Ohne jemanden etwas unterstellen zu wollen, sieht es auf den ersten Blick doch stark nach einem unglücklichen Crash aus. 

Gruß aus Bonn, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (23. Juni 2014)

Bikepark ist nicht gleich Bikepark, Klar gibt es Anfängerstrecken oder halt gemütliche Strecken die das Bike locker mitmachen sollte. Es gibt aber auch Strecken für die das Bike nicht gemacht ist. Ich rede nicht von Sprüngen, Du kannst mit jedem Bike 10m Sprünge machen wenn du ne gescheite Landung hast und es kannst. 
Ich meine eher wie ruppig das Gelände ist, da sind sicher Grenzen zu setzen! 

Dass man mit Carbon aufpassen mus wenn das Bike irgendwo drauf fällt ist wohl klar (auch vor Steinschlag).


----------



## cemetery (23. Juni 2014)

Mal Hand aufs Herz, wieviele Leute würden es bei einem neuen Bike gleich zugegeben wenn sie vorher eben doch Mist gebaut haben? Das ist wohl eher die Ausnahme. In den meisten Fällen kommt ein "Ich hab doch gar nix gemacht, ist einfach so gebrochen" in der Hoffnung die Schuld doch noch auf einen anderen, in dem Fall den Hersteller, abwälzen zu können.

Sicher gibt es auch die Fälle wo den Fahrer keine Schuld trifft weil ein Verarbeitungsfehler die Ursache war. Aber ich persönlich denke schon dass es doch öfter mal eine Vorgeschichte zu dem Schaden gibt die bewusst oder auch unbewusst verschwiegen wurde.


----------



## Aalex (23. Juni 2014)

um eine so massiv ausgeführte geschichte wie ein carbon tretlager derart zu zerfalten bedarf es schon einer menge energie.

wenn der betreffende fahrer meint das ding nur moderat bewegt zu haben glaub ich ihm das schlicht und ergreifend nicht. Aber der ist ja auch italiener ...


----------



## BrotherMo (23. Juni 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Von wievielen Brüchen des Rahmens hast du denn bisher gelesen?
> 
> Ich war am Wochenende mein erstes mal auf dem SE unterwegs. Bin kein Profi oder sonst was, hab das Rad aber schon auf eine Strecke mit Anlieger, Tablen und kleinen Doubles genommen, also Elementen, die im Bikepark vorkommen. Es hat gehalten und ich würde sagen, dass muss es auch. Schliesslich ist das kein Cross-Country-Bike, sondern wird als Enduro beworben. Deswegen ärgert mich auch, wenn ich hier lese "manche nehmen das Rad sogar in den Bike-Park". Klar, sollte man keine hohen Drops und ähnliches damit fahren, als ob es sich um einen Alu-Downhiller handeln würde. Aber alles moderate sollte damit drin sein oder anders gesagt: Wenn ich was mit meinem 5 Jahre alten Canyon Nerve AM in Alu fahren konnte, müsste das auch für das Radon gelten. Sonst können sie sich den Begriff Enduro oder All-Mountain plus oder was auch immer bemüht wird in die Haare schmieren und es als "zu schweres XC-Bike mit übetriebenem Federweg" deklarieren.


 Sehe ich genau wie du.
Das Bike wird als Enduro beworben also muss es auch Enduro können. Ob Carbon oder nicht muss hier egal sein.


----------



## cemetery (23. Juni 2014)

Grundsätzlich sollte die Stelle ja punktuell nicht so stark belastet sein. Das Tretlagergehäuse ist ja in den Rahmen einlaminiert und die Kräfte sollten sich so auf einen relativ großen Bereich verteilen. Eine mögliche Erklärung könnte es aber sein dass ein Stein zwischen Kurbel/Kettenblatt und Rahmen gelangt ist. Die auftretenden Kräfte könnten dann, ähnlich wie in einem Kegelbrecher, unter Umständen durchaus ausreichen um das Carbongehäuse regelrecht zu sprengen.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juni 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> um eine so massiv ausgeführte geschichte wie ein carbon tretlager derart zu zerfalten bedarf es schon einer menge energie.
> 
> wenn der betreffende fahrer meint das ding nur moderat bewegt zu haben glaub ich ihm das schlicht und ergreifend nicht. Aber der ist ja auch italiener ...



Es kann durchaus sein dass da was beim eibau des innenlagers schief gegangen ist oder der rahmen einfach defekt war und mit deiner aussage bezüglich italiener würd ich aufpassen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (23. Juni 2014)

Mach dir mal nicht gleich ins Hemd, war doch nur ein Spaß und der war auch total in Ordnung!

Ich vertrete auch eher die Meinung das es sich mit einfach kaputt gegangen nicht um die Wahrheit handelt. 
Is doch aber auch egal nun.


----------



## enno112 (23. Juni 2014)

Ohhhhh Leute.....
...alles reine Spekulationen hier

Dafür kann es viele Gründe geben; Fabrikationsfehler, Laminierfehler, falsche Beanspruchung, Fehler bei der Montage, Unwahrheit des Bikers, ....!

Laut Andi vom Radon-Team wird es doch geprüft und der Grund für den Defekt wird hier sicherlich dann auch mitgeteilt (oder im besagtem Forum)!
Da dieser Defekt relativ "einmalig" ist würde ich hier mal die Pferde nicht scheu machen und mal abwarten was der Grund war.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Radon wissentlich einen Mangel verbergen würde.
Dafür ist das Forum ja schliesslich doch zu bekannt, und sie tun ja im Moment auch sehr viel um Kunden zufriedene zu stellen...


----------



## Dusius (23. Juni 2014)

Ich will mal ein anderes Thema anschneiden 

Setup!

Ich fahre das 8.0 mit der Pike und dem Monarch, hab ehrlich gesagt noch nicht all zu viel rumprobiert. Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit knapp über 20% und 5 Klicks Rebound. 
Die Pike fahre ich mit etwas unter dem angegebenen Luftdruck und 0 Klicks Compression, Rebound so das sie nicht springt beim runter drücken und loslassen. 
Also alles in allem ein 0815 Popelsetup 

es fühlt sich alles etwas träge an, so kann man fahren keine Frage aber langsam will ich mich ernsthaft mal ein ein gescheites Setup machen.
Fahrfertig habe ich um die 90Kg. 
Ich brauche ein Setup für schnelle Trails mit Wurzelanteil und was halt alles so dazugehört 

Hat jemand eventuell ein Tip für ein solides Grundsetup an dem ich dann arbeiten kann? Bin eher Neuling was Liftfahrwerke angeht.


----------



## hw_doc (23. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bitte wende Dich direkt an den Kundenservice. Eine Ferndiagnose ist immer sehr schwer möglich. Viele Grüße, Florian



Habe ich am Mittwoch per Mail mit Bildern gemacht, bis heute keine Reaktion.
Mache ich etwas falsch?


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2014)

Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Aber Do war in RLP Feiertag. Am Fr und Sa war bei Radon großes Sommerfest im Haus. Da sind die Mitarbeiter gut beschäftigt. Entsprechend eingeschränkt ist der Service und die Antworten können dauern.


----------



## radmodi (23. Juni 2014)

Sorry, falsch geklickt. Kanns nicht mehr löschen!


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Sorry, falsch geklickt. Kanns nicht mehr löschen!


 
Entweder Editieren (*Bearbeiten*) oder auf Button "*Melden*" klicken und löschen lassen.


----------



## swe68 (23. Juni 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Entweder Editieren (*Bearbeiten*) oder auf Button "*Melden*" klicken und löschen lassen.





radmodi schrieb:


> Sorry, falsch geklickt. Kanns nicht mehr löschen!


Done, Melden wurde schon gedrückt


----------



## hw_doc (23. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Aber Do war in RLP Feiertag. Am Fr und Sa war bei Radon großes Sommerfest im Haus. Da sind die Mitarbeiter gut beschäftigt. Entsprechend eingeschränkt ist der Service und die Antworten können dauern.



Danke für den Hinweis!
Nach mindestens einer über Tage verlorenen Mail bin ich ein wenig gebranntes Kind...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (23. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> *Update für`s Slide.*
> Da der Abstand der Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt zur Sitzstrebe mit Schutzfolie =Null ist, habe ich eine Unterlegscheibe aus Stahl (ca.1,5mm dick) zwischen Achse und Achsaufnahme verbaut. Es war eh ein seitliches Spiel bei gelöstem Schnellspanner von ca.2-3mm vorhanden.
> @Radon-Bikes ...vielleicht könntet ihr ein Nachrüstplättchen in Edelstahl mit ca.2mm Dicke, welches genau in die Aussparung passt, zum Nachrüsten herstellen lassen. Somit wär das Kettenschleifen behoben und etwas Platz für Rahmenschutzfolien.
> 
> Die Bilder dazu mit U-Scheibe.



Hey @Comfortbiker,

das sieht doch ganz nach meiner Thematik von Seite 85
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-85#post-12066807
aus!
Wenn das Laufrad bei Dir draußen ist: Sieht das genauso (kaputt) wie bei mir aus?
Wäre Dir für ein Foto sehr dankbar!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## derjoe (23. Juni 2014)

loddar10 schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzes Update bezüglich Lackabplatzern. Ich hab mir den Lackstift für den Chrysler mal bestellt und heute ausprobiert.
> Der Farbton ist ganz leicht dunkler, aber damit kann ich ganz gut leben. Innen hab ich jetzt ne Schutzfolie drüber geklebt, aber an dem Bogen hält leider nicht wirklich...


welchen stift hast du dir denn genau gekauft.


----------



## loddar10 (23. Juni 2014)

Hier der Link:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/r.html?R=2R...S2ICLY/ref=pe_386171_37038021_TE_3p_M3T1_dp_1


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (24. Juni 2014)

bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> seit letzter Woche Samstag kann ich auch ein Slide Carbon SE mein eigen nennen. Die ersten drei Ausfahrten waren eine Erleuchtung
> Fährt sich richtig super das Ding, bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten:
> 
> ...



Sieht aus als waere das Schaltwerk schief in das Schaltauge "reingewuergt" worden, hast du es mal rausgeschraubt und das Gewinde kontrolliert? Die Delle im Oberrohr wuerde ich so nicht akzeptieren, auch wenn es auf die Funktion keinen einfluss hat, sieht einfach schrottig aus!


----------



## filiale (24. Juni 2014)

Nimm doch eine Kunststoff U-Scheibe oder eine aus Edelstahl (beides aus dem Baumarkt für wenige Cent). Ärgerlich ist es in jedem Fall aber der Lösungansatz ist echt klasse und Du kannst ertsmal fahren.


----------



## cemetery (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich den Abstand der Umlenkrolle vom Schaltwerk zum größten Ritzel auf ca. 5 mm einstelle schleift es beim kleinsten dann auch massiv an der Schwinge. Ich hab dann den Abstand auf dem kleinsten Ritzel so eingestellt das sicher nichts mehr schleift. Der Abstand ist dann zwar etwas größer als er sein sollte aber die Schaltperformance ist trotzdem perfekt.


----------



## bikepoloplayer (24. Juni 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Sieht aus als waere das Schaltwerk schief in das Schaltauge "reingewuergt" worden, hast du es mal rausgeschraubt und das Gewinde kontrolliert? Die Delle im Oberrohr wuerde ich so nicht akzeptieren, auch wenn es auf die Funktion keinen einfluss hat, sieht einfach schrottig aus!



Also ich habe das Schaltwerk mal rausgeschraubt und mir das alles angeschaut - Gewinde ist top - ging auch leicht wieder einzuschrauben. Habe es mehrmals probiert. Die Schraube vom Schaltwerk ist auch grade, eiert also nicht beim einschrauben.
Neues Schtauge drangebastelt und siehe da - alles grade


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (24. Juni 2014)

Ich habe dann wohl 15 gemeint und 5 geschrieben. Müsste ich nochmal genau nachschauen

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## zwergy (24. Juni 2014)

Ich habe bei meinem 8.0 SE auch mal nachgeschaut. Die Kette schliff vorher an der Lagerschraube, den Abstand habe ich etwas korrigiert und jetzt "nur" noch am Hinterbau. :/
Es sieht wie folgt aus:







Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kaputt ist da nix...nur alles zu knapp bemessen.
> Bei mir sieht man das rohe Carbon (Achsseitig) mit der eingesetzten Gewindehülse für die Achsschraube gegen die die Achse stößt, genauso wie auf deinem Bild (ich habe aber noch keine Schleifspuren durch die Kette an der Sitzstrebe)
> Mit U-Scheibe ist jetzt mehr Luft und müsste funktionieren....nur leider ist die Scheibe nur lose eingelegt und nicht Rostfrei.
> Vielleicht fällt Radon eine bessere Lösung ein.


Hast du die Pads am Hinterbau selbst geklebt und war der Neoprenschutz bei dir mit dabei? Falls ja, bei mir fehlt beides.


----------



## filiale (24. Juni 2014)

Scheint so daß dies bei mehreren Auftritt, nur nicht alle merken das gleich, erst beim Reifenwechsel wenn schon einiges abgeschliffen ist ...hoffe da kommen nicht noch mehr dazu...


----------



## filiale (24. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## Dusius (24. Juni 2014)

Das ganze scheint nur beim SE so zu sein, an meinem normalen 8.0 passt alles bestens.


----------



## ultima88 (24. Juni 2014)

Das normale hat ja auch 2x10 oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (24. Juni 2014)

Ahso, das SE hat ja 1 x 11 ^^


----------



## cemetery (24. Juni 2014)

Ich hab bei meinem mal nachgemessen. Ich hab auf dem kleinsten Ritzel ziemlich exakt einen Millimeter zwischen Kette und Schwinge. Abstand großes Ritzel zur Umlenkrolle vom Schaltwerk ca. 15 mm (keine Ahnung wie ich beim Einstellen auf 5mm gekommen bin).


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Das ganze scheint nur beim SE so zu sein, an meinem normalen 8.0 passt alles bestens.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 301207 Anhang anzeigen 301208



Kann es sein, dass der Hinterbau für die Verwendung des 11er Ritzelpakets schlicht zu schmal konzipiert wurde? Ich meine, ist so etwas theoretisch möglich?

Beim 10er passt's ja.


----------



## cemetery (24. Juni 2014)

Würde mich in Anbetracht dessen dass der Konstrukteur selbst 11-fach fährt schon etwas wundern.


----------



## Dusius (24. Juni 2014)

Hmm aber sehr knapp bemessen ist es schon.

Ich habe auch mal ein kleines Problem mit meinem 8.0, nach einiger Zeit hat es angefangen zu knarzen. Das ganze ist immer wenn ich am treten bin, sprich wenn der Hinterbau in Bewegung kommt. Wie so ein kleines Losbrechknarzen. 
Habe das nur wenn ich auch auf dem Bike bin, im sitzen und im stehen. Es nervt schon ganz schön  hatte das schon jemand und kann mir sagen woran es liegen kann?


----------



## snake89e (24. Juni 2014)

@Dusis Ich hatte auch mal ein leichtes knacken/knarzen, da war es die Schraube oben am Dämpfer (an der Wippe), welche sich gelockert hatte.


----------



## Dusius (24. Juni 2014)

Jo danke erstmal, habe die obere Dämpferschraube mal raus geholt und neu fest gemacht. Das Klackern war erstmal weg, scheint also der Grund dafür zu sein. Hoffe es bleibt auch weg, kann ich aber erst bei der nächsten Ausfahrt beobachtn


----------



## zwergy (24. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hmm aber sehr knapp bemessen ist es schon.
> 
> Ich habe auch mal ein kleines Problem mit meinem 8.0, nach einiger Zeit hat es angefangen zu knarzen. Das ganze ist immer wenn ich am treten bin, sprich wenn der Hinterbau in Bewegung kommt. Wie so ein kleines Losbrechknarzen.
> Habe das nur wenn ich auch auf dem Bike bin, im sitzen und im stehen. Es nervt schon ganz schön  hatte das schon jemand und kann mir sagen woran es liegen kann?


Das hatte ich Anfangs auch mal, kam nicht vom Dämpfer, aber es knarzte bei der kleinsten Belastung. Eine Lagerschraube war locker und habe dann nochmal alle mitm richtigen Drehmoment festgezogen und nun ist Ruhe


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juni 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Hinterbau für die Verwendung des 11er Ritzelpakets schlicht zu schmal konzipiert wurde? Ich meine, ist so etwas theoretisch möglich?
> 
> Beim 10er passt's ja.


Hallo bin ein paar Tage im Urlaub und habe hier sehr schlechtes Internet werde mich der Sache annehmen und Prüfen sollte
natürlich nicht sein . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealTobiTobsen (25. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ma ne Frage zur Pflege/Wartung bei Carbon Rahmen. Lagerfett am Carbon soll ja nich so dolle sein. Daher: Wie schmiert man die Lager im Steuerrohr,  Rahmen und im Hinterbau ab? Gibt es da geeignete Spezialfette oder muss man alles ganz dünn und vorsichtig auftragen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ole673 (25. Juni 2014)

Ist es eigentlich notwendig beim 8.0 se die Öffnung für den Zug des nicht vorhanden umwerfers zu verschließen? 
Gibt es irgendeine Abdeckung für die Öffnung unten am trettlager (wo die Züge rauskommen)?


----------



## ultima88 (25. Juni 2014)

Silikon aus der Tube


----------



## filiale (25. Juni 2014)

silikon ist pfusch.ich würde erwarten das der hersteller etwas anbietet.


----------



## Dusius (25. Juni 2014)

Wieso sollte er? wasser kommt so oder so in den Rahmen und unten läuft es wieder raus. Abgesehen davon ist die Wassermenge die da rein kommt jawohl mehr als gering. 
Aus dem Loch kann das Wasser auch wieder raus (auch das Wasser wo wo anders rein kommt)


----------



## cemetery (25. Juni 2014)

Ich brauch ein Insektengitter an den Öffnungen. Keine Ahnung wie aber ich hatte gestern eine Wespe im Rahmen  Die hat einen Lärm da drin veranstaltet  Zum Glück hat sie bei der nächsten Pause wieder den Weg nach draußen gefunden. Nach ein paar Kilometern war dieses gesurre schon ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Dusius (25. Juni 2014)

haha ^^ich denke mal die ist unten rein wo die Leitungen in den Rahmen gehen.


----------



## Aalex (26. Juni 2014)

na dann sei aber froh, dass radon die dinger nicht mit chris king naben ausliefert


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (27. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## hw_doc (27. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> *Update für`s Slide.*
> Da der Abstand der Kette auf dem kleinen Ritzel zur Sitzstrebe mit Schutzfolie =Null ist, habe ich eine Unterlegscheibe aus Stahl (ca.1,5mm dick) zwischen Achse und Achsaufnahme verbaut. Es war eh ein seitliches Spiel bei gelöstem Schnellspanner von ca.2-3mm vorhanden.
> @Radon-Bikes ...vielleicht könntet ihr ein Nachrüstplättchen in Edelstahl mit ca.2mm Dicke, welches genau in die Aussparung passt, zum Nachrüsten herstellen lassen. Somit wär das Kettenschleifen behoben und etwas Platz für Rahmenschutzfolien.
> 
> Die Bilder dazu mit U-Scheibe.




Sieht gut aus!
Aber bei mir dreht sich mit der Kette auf dem Kleinsten auch ohne Folie nichts mehr, ohne am Rahmen zu schleifen:


Da kann also was nicht (mehr) stimmen!

@Radon-Bikes:
Ich habe nun seit über einer Woche keine Antwort auf meine beiden Emails bekommen. Was ist mit dem Fall 201406201003488 los?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## hw_doc (27. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ohne die 2mm U-Scheibe schliff bei meinem Rahmen die Kette auch an der Sitzstrebe mit aufgeklebter Folie. Ohne Folie ging es haarscharf an der Strebe vorbei .
> Ist das Gewindeteil der Achse auch weit genug in deinem Rahmen? Die straff eingeschraubte Steckachse steht bei mir etwas über die Gewindebuchse über (ohne die U-Scheibe)... mit der U-Scheibe ist es bündig.
> Die Gewindebuchse ist auf der Innenseite mit dem rohem Carbon bündig, gegen die die Achse stößt.



Also von außen sieht es ja so aus, als wäre sie zu kurz - innen aber sieht sie bündig aus (siehe Beitrag von Seite 85).


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke von außen muss das so sein...sieht bei mir auch so aus.
> Jetzt mit der zusätzlichen Scheibe läuft es perfekt.
> 
> Mal abwarten was Bodo schreibt wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.


Hallo hab grad wieder mal Netz und Zeit euch schon mal meine Ansicht zu der Sache zukommen zu lassen.
1. Es handelt sich um einen Fehler an den Streben oder Buchsen der Laufräder aber damit sag ich nichts neues.
2. Es ist wohl das beste dafür eine schnelle Lösung zu finden (Scheibe oder ähnlich ) damit jeder wieder alle Gänge hat.
3. Ev. bei Wunsch später Austausch des Verursachers ,übrigens  bei meine 160er sind etwa 3mm platz wie es sein soll.
Hoffe euch macht euer 160er den selbe Freude wie mir meiner bin ab Freitag in Saalbach  .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## marv-d (29. Juni 2014)

@filiale: Ich bin auf der Suche nach der Steinschlagschutzfolie mit dem das Rad ausgeliefert wird (unterrrohr + Strebe) Leider ist im Shop die Radon Schutzfolie in Carbon ausverkauft (Denke das es sich um diese handelt). Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr von der bereits verklebten Folie um noch weitere Stellen zu schützen. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? evtl. Alternative?


----------



## filiale (29. Juni 2014)

Du meinst die Schutzfolie in Carbon Optik ? Zur Zeit nicht bestellbar bedeutet nur, daß es sich auf unbestimmte Zeit verzögert. Entweder geduldig sein oder anderweitig einkaufen. Lackschutzfolie gibt es auch anderweitig, mußt mal suchen, Foliencenter24 hat auch welche in Carbon Optik.


----------



## filiale (29. Juni 2014)

Bei http://www.lackprotect.de bekommst Du Folien nur in Transparent, aber dafür in unterschiedlichen Dicken, je nach Zweck.


----------



## filiale (29. Juni 2014)

Aus dem KFZ Bereich, in Carbon Optik, mußt Du noch zurecht schneiden, aber günstiger, dafür nicht so dick wie bei Foliencenter 24 mit der Auswahl.

http://www.lackschutzfolie24.de/folienwahl.php?h_id=26&t_id=452


----------



## ron101 (29. Juni 2014)

Habe nun an meinem 8SE auch diverse Lackabplatzer. Schlägt die Kette mal von unten hart an die Kettenstrebe ist der Lack dort weg.
Nehme mal an, dass dies nur kosmetischer Nachteil hat, und auf die Funktion keinen Einfluss?
Habe irgend wie keinen Bock mein ganzes Bike noch mit einer Folie zu bekleben ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (29. Juni 2014)

Hat das SRAM X01 Type 2 nicht einen Hülsenfreilauf der Kettenschlagen minimieren soll ? Lackplatzer sind "egal", also nur kosmetisch. Ich würde einen Neoprenschutz drüber ziehen.


----------



## ron101 (29. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung, schaut jedenfalls genau so aus wie von einem Kettenglied rausgehauen.
Könnte aber natürich auch von einem Kieselstein oder so sein.
Wenn das nur Kosmetisch ist, pech, ist ja zum brauchen da das Bike ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## riGooo (30. Juni 2014)

Habt an der hinteren Steckachse eigentlich auch keinen wirklichen Zentrierpunkt, oder fehlt da bei mir was?
Wenn ich das Rad wieder einbaue, die Steckachse durch schiebe bis hinten zur Kassette, muss ich fummeln, bis das Ding im Gewinde ist....
Dabei dann das Rad immer was nach links, rechts, oben, unten, bis die Achse mal genau über dem Gewinde der Aufnahme ist und das
Gewinde greift.
Ist das normal?
Und, wenn ihr dort noch eine Unterlegscheibe vor macht, müsst ihr die ja auch jedesmal festhalten bis die Steckachse durch ist oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (30. Juni 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Habt an der hinteren Steckachse eigentlich auch keinen wirklichen Zentrierpunkt, oder fehlt da bei mir was?
> Wenn ich das Rad wieder einbaue, die Steckachse durch schiebe bis hinten zur Kassette, muss ich fummeln, bis das Ding im Gewinde ist....
> Dabei dann das Rad immer was nach links, rechts, oben, unten, bis die Achse mal genau über dem Gewinde der Aufnahme ist und das
> Gewinde greift.
> Ist das normal?


Das ist bei meinem 150er auch so, etwas nervig. Am Vorderrad geht das viel viel einfacher.


----------



## dermute (1. Juli 2014)

Sooo mein Bike ist nach der 2. Reparatur wieder auf dem Weg zu mir. Radon hat wohl die Schwinge getauscht um das Knack-Problem am Hinterbau zu lösen.
Beim letzten mal wurden nur die Lager vom Dämpfer getauscht und das Problem trat nach 40-50km wieder auf. Sollte es da wirklich einen Produktionsfehler in der Lageraufnahme an der Schwinge gegeben haben, so hat sich das Problem hoffentlich erledigt.... ich bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## marv-d (1. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Du meinst die Schutzfolie in Carbon Optik ? Zur Zeit nicht bestellbar bedeutet nur, daß es sich auf unbestimmte Zeit verzögert. Entweder geduldig sein oder anderweitig einkaufen. Lackschutzfolie gibt es auch anderweitig, mußt mal suchen, Foliencenter24 hat auch welche in Carbon Optik.


handelt es sich den bei der Schutzfolie in Carbon Optik um die serienmäßig verklebte Folie? Mir geht es darum die gleiche Folie zu verwenden.


----------



## Dusius (1. Juli 2014)

Wo ist da denn bitte Folie verklebt?? also an meinem ist ein Schaumstoffschutz verklebt.


----------



## riGooo (1. Juli 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Sooo mein Bike ist nach der 2. Reparatur wieder auf dem Weg zu mir. Radon hat wohl die Schwinge getauscht um das Knack-Problem am Hinterbau zu lösen.
> Beim letzten mal wurden nur die Lager vom Dämpfer getauscht und das Problem trat nach 40-50km wieder auf. Sollte es da wirklich einen Produktionsfehler in der Lageraufnahme an der Schwinge gegeben haben, so hat sich das Problem hoffentlich erledigt.... ich bin ja mal gespannt


 
Wie hat sich das Knacken bei dir bemerktbar gemacht und wann? Ich habe auch ein leichtes knacken aber nur unter Last!
Mein Bike war auch grade beim Service bei Radon, hier wurde mein Schaltwerk so eingestellt, dass es auf den kleinsten zwei Ritzeln (Größter Gang) gegen Rahmen kommt, ist das üblich und normal?? Oder muss ich nochmal hin damit?


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

marv-d schrieb:


> handelt es sich den bei der Schutzfolie in Carbon Optik um die serienmäßig verklebte Folie? Mir geht es darum die gleiche Folie zu verwenden.



Nein, es ist nicht die gleiche Folie wie die ab Werk verklebte Folie. Jeder Hersteller hat da so seine eigene Carbonoptik draufgedruckt. Daher ist Transparent immer das Beste weil es neutral und unsichtbar ist.


----------



## Dusius (1. Juli 2014)

Selbstverständlich ist das nicht normal, deswegen musst du aber nicht dahin, Schaltwerke einstellen macht man am besten selber. 
Das ganzen kann nämlich auch mal 5 Minuten dauern und in so Werkstädten nimmt man sich da oft nicht die Zeit.
Ein leichtes Knacken unter Last kann schon mal sein.


----------



## riGooo (1. Juli 2014)

Normalerweise stell ich das auch selber ein. Ich bekam es aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht hin, dass das Ding sauber auf den letzten Gang schaltet. Also hab ich denen die Aufgabe weiter gegeben.. Das Ergebnis ist, dass es 70% besser schaltet, aber das Ding jetzt komplett unterm Rahmen hängt hinten, zumindest im Größten Gang, wenn ich runter schalte, wird der Abstand natürlich wieder größer.
Wissen möchte ich nur, ob man das so machen kann oder obs falsch eingestellt ist so. :/


----------



## marv-d (1. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht die gleiche Folie wie die ab Werk verklebte Folie. Jeder Hersteller hat da so seine eigene Carbonoptik draufgedruckt. Daher ist Transparent immer das Beste weil es neutral und unsichtbar ist.


Ja aber transparente Folie auf mattem Lack = glänzender Lack. Das gefällt mir eher nicht so, da ich die matt optik des Slide mag.
Kann man die ab Werk verklebete/serienmäßige Folie im Handel igendwo bekommen ;-) ? Die Folie macht einen relative wertigen Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (1. Juli 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo bei euch Folie verklebt sein soll?


----------



## marv-d (1. Juli 2014)

am Unterrohr und an der Kettenstrebe


----------



## Dusius (1. Juli 2014)

Das ist ein Schaumstoffschutz.

Damit willst du dein Rad bekleben??


----------



## marv-d (1. Juli 2014)

OK  dachte es handelt sich um dicke Folie, ja zumindest ein paar Stellen z.b. Kettenstrebe (auf der Seite wo nichts ist) evtl. Sitzrohr usw... Gibt es sowas auch irgendwo im Handel? evtl. Meterware


----------



## Dusius (1. Juli 2014)

Habe ich jetzt noch nie gesehen, Kettenstrebe würde ich ein Neoprenschutz drum mache. Ansonsten fand ich es zuerst auch nicht so toll das mein Matter Rahmen durch die Folie glänzende wird. Mittlerweile sehe ich das aber gar nicht mehr. So ist es mir allemal lieber als Kratzer.


----------



## bully_s_mart (2. Juli 2014)

Habe ich drauf und hebt bombig. Nicht unbedingt billig, aber absoluter Gravity Look. Beim Anbringen Zeit lassen...

http://www.batwheels.de/Frame-Wrap-Rahmenschutz

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mineralf (2. Juli 2014)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Das hier sollte passen: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/marke-syntace/o-relevance/q-schaltauge



Ich wollte mir mal vorsichtshalber ein zwei Schaltaugen bestellen - bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher welches ich da für mein Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 brauche.
Das im obigen Post verlinkte Schaltauge schaut zumindest mal nicht so aus wie das bei mir verbaute.
Rein optisch am ehesten noch dieses hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-schaltauge-24-68093/wg_id-380
Allerdings ist das "zur Zeit nicht bestellbar"?!

Hat schon wer (erfolgreich) Schaltaugen geordert und kann mir einen konkreten Link nennen?
Dankeschön!


----------



## zwergy (2. Juli 2014)

Hat noch jemand das Problem mit der 150er Reverb, dass die Beine trotz Einstecken bis Anschlag immer noch zu kurz sind 
Ich habe in meinem Radon Slide eine 125er Reverb Stealth und würde gern tauschen.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juli 2014)

mineralf schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir mal vorsichtshalber ein zwei Schaltaugen bestellen - bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher welches ich da für mein Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 brauche.
> Das im obigen Post verlinkte Schaltauge schaut zumindest mal nicht so aus wie das bei mir verbaute.
> Rein optisch am ehesten noch dieses hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-schaltauge-24-68093/wg_id-380
> Allerdings ist das "zur Zeit nicht bestellbar"?!
> ...


_"Eigentlich"_ müsste das Syntace X12 Schaltauge auf alle X12 Systeme passen - die anderen bauen ja nur auf Lizenz.
Dachte ich zumindest bis zu meinem Lapsus am Wochenende, wo das Schaltauge eines Kollegen doch recht anders aussah. Da hatte ich ja Glück, dass ich auf Verdacht einfach das richtige gekauft hatte...
Hat da jemand ne Übersicht, ob es tatsächlich verschiedene Varianten gibt, oder ob die einfach nur ein wenig anders aussehen?
Zumindest das hier hab ich bisher gefunden:






Und dann halt noch das andere direkt von Syntace. Beim Syntace Rockguard sieht man auch nochmal die beiden verschiedenen Versionen. Gibts da noch mehr?





zwergy schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem mit der 150er Reverb, dass die Beine trotz Einstecken bis Anschlag immer noch zu kurz sind
> Ich habe in meinem Radon Slide eine 125er Reverb Stealth und würde gern tauschen.


Evtl. doch den Rahmen ne Nummer zu groß geholt?


----------



## radmodi (2. Juli 2014)

mineralf schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir mal vorsichtshalber ein zwei Schaltaugen bestellen - bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher welches ich da für mein Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 brauche.
> Das im obigen Post verlinkte Schaltauge schaut zumindest mal nicht so aus wie das bei mir verbaute.
> Rein optisch am ehesten noch dieses hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-schaltauge-24-68093/wg_id-380
> Allerdings ist das "zur Zeit nicht bestellbar"?!
> ...



Ja, dass hier passt und die Schraube gleich mit bestellen, vorsichtshalber. Meine war verbogen!

http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=syntace x-12 x schaltauge


----------



## hw_doc (2. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> Aber bei mir dreht sich mit der Kette auf dem Kleinsten auch ohne Folie nichts mehr, ohne am Rahmen zu schleifen:
> Anhang anzeigen 301888
> Da kann also was nicht (mehr) stimmen!
> ...



So, seit zwei Wochen(!) keine Reaktion auf meine zwei Emails, nicht mal seitens Radon (Bodo ausgenommen) hier im Forum.
@Radon-Bikes: 
Eine offizielle "Wir-sind-dran"-Meldung auf meine detaillierte Problembeschreibung außerhalb dieses Forums über den offiziellen Service-Weg - wie von Euch hier angeraten - sollte aus meiner Sicht schon drin sein. Ich telefonier also der Sache also morgen mal hinterher.  ((

BTW: Hat jemand von den falsch belieferten SE-Kandidaten schon sein 30er Kettenblatt bekommen?


----------



## ron101 (2. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> SE-Kandidaten schon sein 30er Kettenblatt bekommen?



Leider nein, würde auch mal wieder gerne die ganz steilen Rampen etwas lockerer Fahren.

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2014)

zwergy schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem mit der 150er Reverb, dass die Beine trotz Einstecken bis Anschlag immer noch zu kurz sind
> Ich habe in meinem Radon Slide eine 125er Reverb Stealth und würde gern tauschen.



Schrittlänge x 0,885 = gemessen von Tretlager Mitte bis Satteloberkante wo man drauf sitzt. Schrittlänge messen auf Socken ohne Schuhe. Hört sich für mich auch so an daß Dein Rahmen zu groß ist.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, seit zwei Wochen(!) keine Reaktion auf meine zwei Emails, nicht mal seitens Radon (Bodo ausgenommen) hier im Forum.
> @Radon-Bikes:
> Eine offizielle "Wir-sind-dran"-Meldung auf meine detaillierte Problembeschreibung außerhalb dieses Forums über den offiziellen Service-Weg - wie von Euch hier angeraten - sollte aus meiner Sicht schon drin sein. Ich telefonier also der Sache also morgen mal hinterher.  ((
> 
> BTW: Hat jemand von den falsch belieferten SE-Kandidaten schon sein 30er Kettenblatt bekommen?



Hallo hw_doc, ich habe wegen Deiner Kontaktaufnahme noch einmal einen Reminder an die Serviceabteilung geschickt. Ich hoffe, Dir wird schnellstmöglich geholfen. 

Die Kettenblätter kommen Anfang nächster Woche bei uns an, dann werden sie umgehend verschickt. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## bikepoloplayer (3. Juli 2014)

So - hier mal meine Erfahrungen zum Radon Service und zum Slide SE:

Das Kettenblatt in 30er Ausführung hatte ich nach einer kurzen telefonischen Anfrage binnen drei Tagen im Briefkasten. Lief absolut unkompliziert.

Leider habe ich unter dem Lack eine Delle im Carbon entdeckt, auch hier half ein kurzer Anruf bei Radon. Man war sich nicht sicher ob und in wiefern diese Delle die Haltbarkeit des Rahmen beinflussen würde (auf längere Sicht gesehen). Kurzerhand wurde mein komplettes Rad getauscht! Ein Mitarbeiter hat mir das Rad aus Bonn bis nach Dortmund kutschiert und das "alte" mitgenommen. Das ist mal ein Service, von dem andere nur träumen können!! (Bin mittlerweile heilfroh, dass ich mich gegen das Carver ICB entschieden habe, da dort die Kommunikation so mies war - von der Wartezeit will ich gar nicht anfangen  )

Mein erstes Enduro Rennen habe ich auf dem Slide SE nun auch schon hinter mich gebracht. Und es ist unglaublich wie gut es sich auf den Etappen fahren lies. Immer massig Reserven! Und auf den zum Teil sehr höhenmeterlastigen Überführungsetappen lies es sich ganz gemütlich bergauf treten. Klasse Rad!

Bin vollends zufrieden! Das Rad ist super und der Support von den Radon Jungs auch! Weiter so!!

Grüße
Martin


----------



## psychof (3. Juli 2014)

Wann wirds denn nun die 2015er Modelle zu sehen geben und vor allem, ab wann kann man sie haben?

In 18" sind ja leider schon alle Modelle ausverkauft und das 650B 160 10.0 ist selbst in 20" aktuell nicht bestellbar. Wobei für mich (183 bei 83 SL) wohl das 18" ideal passen würde.

Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Juli 2014)

psychof schrieb:


> Wann wirds denn nun die 2015er Modelle zu sehen geben und vor allem, ab wann kann man sie haben?
> 
> In 18" sind ja leider schon alle Modelle ausverkauft und das 650B 160 10.0 ist selbst in 20" aktuell nicht bestellbar. Wobei für mich (183 bei 83 SL) wohl das 18" ideal passen würde.
> 
> Danke!!


Hallo, die 2015er Modelle werden auf der Eurobike Ende August in Friedrichshafen offiziell vorgestellt. Die neuen Bikes werden dann ab September bei uns nach und nach eintreffen, etliche Modelle werden noch im frühen Herbst bei uns bestellbar (und auslieferbar) sein! Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## zwergy (4. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich drehe das Rad auf den Rücken und lege das LR einfach in die Achsaufnahme und lass dann die U-Scheibe in den Spalt rutschen und schraube relativ entspannt die Achse ein.
> 
> Bis jetzt läuft das Bike perfekt
> 
> ...


Also ich fahre Tubeless mit 2,0 bar. Bin manchmal aber auch mit 1,8 oder weniger unterwegs. 
Musstest du nach der "Montage" der U-Scheibe nochmal die Schaltung nachjustieren?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## zwergy (4. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Schaltung muss nachgestellt werden...Endanschläge, Bowdenzuglänge und die obere Schaltrolle sitzt jetzt auch dichter am Ritzel da jetzt Platz an der Kettenstrebe ist.
> Mittlerweile habe ich eine 2mm Scheibe, welche bei mir reicht, verbaut.
> Da werde ich auf 2,0 bar runter gehen


Hast du dir die U-Scheibe selbst gefräst und welche Maße hat deine.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## ron101 (4. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Hans Dampf fahre ich TL vorne 1.5 hinten 1.7bar mit mehr Luft drin fehlt mir zu viel Gripp.
Werde mir nun aber eh einen Maxxis Minion DHF ans Vorderrad machen, da ich mit dem dampfenden Hans nicht so kollege werde.

Cheers
ron


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Juli 2014)

Kommt immer auf das Gewicht, die Reifenbreite und deinen Fahrstil an. Mit 65kg fahrfertig und Maxxis 2,4" (61mm) fahre ich vorne 1 Bar und hinten 20 Psi.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (4. Juli 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> ... da ich mit dem dampfenden Hans nicht so kollege werde.


Yep, gestern auf feuchtem Fels mit dem HD öfters gerutscht.
Werde auf Ardent MaxxGrip umstellen. Der hat nämlich max Grip


----------



## Bierschinken88 (4. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da werde ich mich langsam herantasten mit meinen 80kg, nicht das mir der Reifen seitlich raus floppt.
> Aber auf ein Bar werde ich nicht kommen


Ich find sowas halt auch sehr relativ.
Da kommts zu sehr auf individuellen Stil, Gewicht und eben auch Terrain an.

Fahre ich zuhause meine Homerunde, mit meinem Tourer (21mm Felge, Nobby Nic 2,25") dann sind da 2,2/2,4Bar drin.
Gehts in die Eifel mit dem gleichen Rad, sinds eher 2Bar. Bin ich auf entsprechenden Trails im Pfälzerwald unterwegs, wo ich weiss, dass da viele Wurzeln im Uphill sind, bin ich dann auch mal bei 1,8Bar. Mit Schläuchen wohlgemerkt.

D.h. ich habe auf einem Bike bereits 0,6Bar Varianz und jetzt hab ich da noch nicht erwähnt, dass ich auch mal den Reifen anpasse oder dass ich mal mit nem Bike mit 25mm-Maulweite und 2,4"er Schlappe unterwegs bin.

Was will der viele Text eientlich sagen? - Bleib bei deinen 2,2Bar, fahre damit. Kommst du in den Bereich der Tranktionsprobleme, lasse 0,1-0,2Bar raus und fahre dann ausgiebig damit. Hast du Traktionsprobleme, gehts weiter runter. Läuft alles super, dann bleib dabei.

Ich finds ja immer ganz nett zu lesen, wie wenig Luft manche fahren können, aber das muss man letztlich auch wieder weg treten.
Bei 30Km/500hm geht das, bei 60Km/1200hm sieht das anders aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## ron101 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte mal noch alle ausdrücklich vor dem Slide Carbon 160 650B warnen!!!
Vorallem die welche es noch nicht gekauft haben.
Das Ding macht nämlich süchtig, könnt jede freie Minute damit Rumballern ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2014)

Nochmal zur Reifen, wenn ihr meint der hat kein grip, dann liegt das ausschließlich an euch! Der Reifen ist 1A auf Stein, Wurzeln, Schotter, loser Waldboden ind auch bei Nässe! Fahren lernen und nicht alles auf den Reifen schieben!


----------



## cemetery (4. Juli 2014)

Nicht jeder Reifen passt zu jedem Fahrstil. Das hat dann nicht mal zwangsweise was mit besser oder schlechter fahren können zu tun. Kommt durchaus vor das der eigene Stil mit Reifen A nicht harmonieren will und mit Reifen B klappt es auf Anhieb. Dann wechsel ich auch mal lieber den Reifen als meinen Fahrstil zu verbiegen nur das er wieder zum Reifen passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (4. Juli 2014)

Klar hat der HD ausgezeichneter Gripp wenn man aufm horizontalen Trail über Wurzeln etc. Fährt 
Aber es gibt da halt verschiedene Backyards ;-)
Deshalb gibt es ja auch viele verschiedene Reifen und jeder darf sich an seine Hufe schmeissen was für ihn am besten Taugt.
Bei mir wird es der "Maxxis Minion DHF" mit dem war meine Alte auch behuft.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2014)

Klar darf man sich drauf machen was man will, aber was hier behauptet wird ist falsch und haha auch das mit dem horizontalen Trail ist ein Witz.


----------



## ron101 (4. Juli 2014)

@Dusius 
Take it Easy its Friday
Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2014)

Ja tu ich, sollte jetzt nicht so rüberkommen als das es mich stört  
Wie gesagt, jeder kann sich auf sein Rad machen was er will. Will nur sagen, der Reifen ist nicht schlecht! vielleicht kommt man nicht damit klar, hat andere Vorlieben oder sowas. Deswegen ist der Reifen an sich aber nicht gleich untauglich (nur eben für einen persönlich unter umständen)


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2014)

Ich will noch mal betonen das ich total gelassen bin


----------



## cemetery (4. Juli 2014)

Sagen wir es mal so. Der Reifen mag besser sein als der Ruf vermuten mag. Andrerseits scheint es doch eine große Anzahl Fahrer zu geben die vor allem am Vorderrad nicht so wirklich damit klar kommen. Aber da spielen auch so viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Fahrstil, persönliche Vorlieben, Untergrund, Fahrergewicht, Luftdruck, Fahrwerksabstimmung... da wird es einfach sehr schwer eine objektive Meinung dazu zu finden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Juli 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Will nur sagen, der Reifen ist nicht schlecht!


Aber eben auch nicht wirklich gut.
Schwalbe hat gute "Mainstream" Reifen. 
Für abfahrtsorientierte Fahrer hat die Konkurenz besseres im Programm.


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Aber eben auch nicht wirklich gut.
> Schwalbe hat gute "Mainstream" Reifen.
> Für abfahrtsorientierte Fahrer hat die Konkurenz besseres im Programm.



Das ist ein totaler Blödsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (4. Juli 2014)

Nein, ist es nicht...


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2014)

Dann lasse ich euch mal mit eurer Unwissenheit hier alleine ;-) lernt fahren und sucht die Fehler nicht am Material!


----------



## filiale (4. Juli 2014)

ist doch wie beim federweg.alle schreien nach mehr federweg und diskutieren um 10 oder 20mm mehr anstelle mal die fahrtechnik zu optimieren.

jeder wie er mag...


----------



## ron101 (4. Juli 2014)

@Dusius 
Möchte da die Reifen Frage eigentlich nicht mehr weiter diskutierem jedem seine Refen die er mag.
Kann sein, dass der dampfende Hans der beste Refen ist, den die Welt je gesehen hat.
Kann sein dass alle die ihn nicht mögen halt nicht fahren können.
Könnte auch sein dass Du mit einem anderen Reifen sogar noch viel besser und schneller Fahren könntest als Du dies bereits tust.
Ich meine da vorallem Abwärts, denn angenehm leicht ist der Hans ja zum Hochfahren, für die anderen brauchts je nach dem ein bisserl mehr Beine, aber die hat man ja auch.
So long and thanx for the fish.
Cheers
ron


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juli 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Was will der viele Text eientlich sagen? - Bleib bei deinen 2,2Bar, fahre damit. Kommst du in den Bereich der Tranktionsprobleme, lasse 0,1-0,2Bar raus und fahre dann ausgiebig damit. Hast du Traktionsprobleme, gehts weiter runter. Läuft alles super, dann bleib dabei.
> 
> Ich finds ja immer ganz nett zu lesen, wie wenig Luft manche fahren können, aber das muss man letztlich auch wieder weg treten.
> Bei 30Km/500hm geht das, bei 60Km/1200hm sieht das anders aus


Och, da gehen auch 70km/1600hm. 

Ich würds eher andersrum machen. So wenig wie möglich, dass man gerade keine Durchschläge hat, und wenn der Fall doch eintritt, oder man Problemen mit dem Seitenhalt des Reifens (Wegknicken, Burpen) bekommt, den Druck schrittweise erhöhen.
Rollwiderstand sehe ich jetzt nicht so arg das Problem an. Bergauf ist das Vorderrad eh entlastet, und ich hab bergab lieber ein sichereres Gefühl, als 2 Minuten schneller oben zu sein. Wobei man da natürlich auch nicht zu sehr mit dem Druck runter darf, ansonsten geht das mit dem sicheren Gefühl sehr sehr schnell flöten.


----------



## hw_doc (5. Juli 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo hw_doc, ich habe wegen Deiner Kontaktaufnahme noch einmal einen Reminder an die Serviceabteilung geschickt. Ich hoffe, Dir wird schnellstmöglich geholfen.
> 
> Die Kettenblätter kommen Anfang nächster Woche bei uns an, dann werden sie umgehend verschickt. Viele Grüße, Florian



Hallo @Radon-Bikes,

danke für den Einsatz - gebracht hatte es bislang nichts, ich habe aber nun telefonisch die Zusage bekommen, dass man sich Montag beim Rahmenzulieferer erkundigt, wie es um ein neues Bauteil für die Schwinge steht. Bislang scheint bei H&S aber noch kein generelles Problem beim SE bekannt zu sein...


----------



## ron101 (5. Juli 2014)

Habe mal bei einem Kumpel seine Reverb angeschaut.
Die hat kein bisschen seitliches Spiel.
Meine jedoch schon, kann das sein, dass man die noch entlüften muss oder so?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (5. Juli 2014)

Was verstehst du unter seitlichem Spiel? dass man den Satten einklein wenig bewegen kann?

Das ist vollkommen normal, ich kenne keinen bei dem das nicht so ist.
Entlüften würde nur was bringen wenn der Remote-Hebel nicht mehr funktionieren würde, also z.B. nicht mehr raus kommt.


----------



## Nezzar (5. Juli 2014)

Jup, seitliches Spiel gibt's bei den meisten Reverbs (bei meiner auch). Kein Grund zur Besorgnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (5. Juli 2014)

@Dusius 
Wenn man an der Stütze dem eintauchenden Teil dreht, dann wackelt es ein wenig hin und her.
Rauf runter geht Prima.
Habe eben mal beim Kumpel seine angeschaut und die hat gar kein solches spiel, da wackelt rein gar nix.
Aber wenn das bei Euch allen auch so ist wird das schon normal sein, stören tut es eigentlich nicht, solange es nicht mehr wird.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Monsterwade (5. Juli 2014)

Weiss jemand, ob der Hinterbau eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe verträgt?
Würde gerne eine Saint dranbauen.


----------



## radmodi (6. Juli 2014)

Möchte vorne eine 200er Sram Centerline Bremsscheibe montieren. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welche Adaptergröße ich dazu benötige.
Die Preise schwanken von Hersteller zu Hersteller ungemein. Worauf sollte man beim Adapterkauf achten? Gabel: 34 FOX; Bremse: Avid Trial
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## dermute (6. Juli 2014)

Die Woche kam mein Slide 160 endlich von der Reparatur zurück: Nach bisher 60km sind meine Probleme immerhin noch nicht wieder aufgetreten. Bleibe weiterhin skeptisch, aber die alte Schwinge schien tatsächlich Schuld am Knacken zu sein


----------



## Nesium (6. Juli 2014)

@Monsterwade 
Ich weiss nicht ob eine 203mm Scheibe freigegeben würde wegen Garantie, habe aber bei meiner Saint für hinten einfach eine Shimano XT-Ice Tech 180er Scheibe montiert. Funktioniert bestens und habe Bremspower mit reserve.
http://bike-import.ch/shop/product/1519/173/Discscheibe / Ice-Tech/


----------



## Nesium (6. Juli 2014)

Gemäss Radon dürfte wohl beim Slide eine 203er verbaut werden.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealTobiTobsen (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,


ich bin seit drei Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines 9.0. Leider hat sich die Freude doch sehr schnell verflüchtigt. Auf der ersten Ausfahrt nach dem Zusammenbau - am ersten Berg - hat der Freilauf im Hinterrad mutmaßlich seinen Geist aufgegeben. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es der Freilauf ist, denn beim treten rutscht die Kassette auf der Nabe durch. Im Moment läuft der Garantiefall bei Radon, das Laufrad ist derzeit wohl bei DT Swiss.

Also habe ich das Hinterrad aus meinem "alten" 26er ins neue Radon eingebaut. Schaltung eingestellt. Lief! Bis mir heute am Berg wieder das selbe passiert. Die Kassette rutscht beim Treten hinten durch. Die Kette und alle Gänge laufen sauber. Also wieder Freilauf zerstört? Zum zweiten Mal? Zufall? Ich kann es kaum glauben! 

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Welche Gründe kann es haben, dass ich mit dem Rad in kürzester Zeit zwei Freiläufe kaputt bekomme? An meinen Oberschenkeln liegts bestimmt nicht! Für eure Hinweise und Diskussionen bin ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (6. Juli 2014)

Achse iss grade, da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht. Das "singen" ist nicht aufgetreten, weiß was Du damit meinst.


----------



## cemetery (6. Juli 2014)

Dann müssten ja alle Sperrklinken bzw. die Federn hinüber sein wenn der Freilauf beim treten einfach durchrutscht 

Das solle nicht mal passieren wenn man mit blockierter Hinterradbremse aufs Pedal springt. Ich würde als erstes mal einen Blick auf den Freilauf von deinem alten Radsatz werfen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (6. Juli 2014)

ich probiers mal, danke. Ihr tipppt also auf "doppelt dumm gelaufen" und schließt andere Defekte aus?


----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2014)

guck halt mal nach, ist ja alles nur ferndiagnose


----------



## cemetery (6. Juli 2014)

Erst mal Freilauf öffnen und Zustand der Sperrklinken/Verzahnung prüfen. Ohne Schadensbild ist die Ferndiagnose schon etwas schwer.


----------



## ticris (6. Juli 2014)

Hat einer von euch schon mal rote DMR Vault Pedale an einem Radon SE Modell gehabt? Passen die Rottöne zueinander oder beißt sich das?


----------



## Nesium (6. Juli 2014)

Ich habe die Straitline SL-AMP-TICR Pedale in rot und die passen wirklich gut.
http://mountainbike-parts.ch/straitline-pedale-farben-p-1209.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (6. Juli 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Ich habe die Straitline SL-AMP-TICR Pedale in rot und die passen wirklich gut.
> http://mountainbike-parts.ch/straitline-pedale-farben-p-1209.html



Danke, die Straitline sehen lecker aus, aber mir geht es um die Vault - könnte welche zu einem guten Preis bekommen und stehe gerne auf den Dingern, allerdings sollte das Rot harmonieren.


----------



## riGooo (7. Juli 2014)

Wo ihr grade vom Freilauf redet. Eine ganze Zeit lang war der Freilauf bei mir ruhig, kein rattern, nix zu hören, alles gut.
Seit zwei Wochen jetzt ca. rattern der Freilauf, wie man das so kennt, wenn man bergab rollen lässt, ohne zu treten.
Woran liegt das? Muss da was gefettet oder gereinigt werden? Ich meine, man hört das ja bei vielen Rädern, scheint ja auch nicht schlimm zu sein, aber vorher wars nciht da, jetzt isses da, ich möchte wissen woran das liegt


----------



## ron101 (7. Juli 2014)

@riGooo 
Die Freiläufe beginnen meist erst nach einigen hunder Kilometern an zu Rattern.
Da brauchst Du nichts nach zu Fetten.

Cheers
ron


----------



## piotty (7. Juli 2014)

hallo leute,
am 26sten. 6, bestellt. am 27.6 bezahlt. am 2ten. 7 die versandbestätigung bekommen und bis jetzt nichts. man, ich bin schon so spitz auf das SE und habe alle 96 seiten schon gelesen. lackschutzfolie gekauft. unterlegscheibe besorgt. was soll ich jetzt machen? ich brauche das rad!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## piotty (7. Juli 2014)

nein, flats. in rot!


----------



## ron101 (7. Juli 2014)

@piotty 
Würd schon mal präventiv ein Termin bei der Suchtberatungstelle vereinbaren ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Juli 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Gemäss Radon dürfte wohl beim Slide eine 203er verbaut werden.
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm


Super Nesium, genau die Info hatte ich gesucht.
Dann kann bedenkenlos eine Saint mit 203 mm Ice-Tech-Scheibe an mein Slide.
Die beste Bremse/Scheibe, die ich bisher gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (7. Juli 2014)

Wundert mich dass jetzt ausgerechnet über die Ice-Tech zu lesen


----------



## piotty (7. Juli 2014)

@ron101 
bin selbst ein süchtiger, schon seit sehr langer zeit. immer weiter so, hält fit.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (8. Juli 2014)

piotty schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> am 26sten. 6, bestellt. am 27.6 bezahlt. am 2ten. 7 die versandbestätigung bekommen und bis jetzt nichts. ich brauche das rad!



Freu Dich pioty, es ist ein geiles Teil! Das mit der "Versandmeldung und dann lange nichts" war bei mir auch so. Die Versandmeldung geben die raus, sobald das Rad in die Montage geht. Dann kann es noch ein paar Tage dauern (bei mir gute 8 Arbeitstage). Diese Handhabung ist wie ich finde etwas unglücklich, weil man verursacht dadurch beim Käufer eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung und hat im Endeffekt damit höheren Supportaufwand, weil der Kunde ständig anruft und fragt "wo issn das Ding jetzt?" 

Bei mir hat dann irgendwann DHL Freight angerufen und einen Liefertermin zwischen 8h und 14h vereinbart. Du wirst Dir also einen Tag frei nehmen müssen.


----------



## piotty (8. Juli 2014)

@RealTobiTobsen
danke dir. genau so isset. wird das SE mit oder ohne kettenführung geliefert? springt die kette nicht ab, wenn man ohne pedaliert? der comfortbiker hat eine dran. ist es nun nütig?


----------



## ron101 (8. Juli 2014)

Hat eine MRP KeFü dran ab Werk.

Siehe Fotos:
Zeigt her Eure Radons!

Auch der Lenker sieht ausgeliefert in schwarz besser aus, als auf der Radon Seite mit der weissen Raceface aufschrift.
Das Kabel welches man rechts auf der Radonseite noch in den Rahmen reingehen sieht exestiert in echt auch nicht.

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (8. Juli 2014)

@piotty - Hier die ab Werk verbaute Kefü  (Kurbel hab ich nachträglich getauscht)





@ron101 - Das Kabel existiert schon, nur gehts halt in der finalen Version links in den Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (8. Juli 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wundert mich dass jetzt ausgerechnet über die Ice-Tech zu lesen


Den Kommentar verstehe ich nicht:

Musste auf LP nach einer Felsberührung die Ice-Tech-Scheibe meiner Saint 
gegen eine konventionelle Stahl-Scheibe tauschen und war erstaunt, 
wieviel mehr an Wärme die Ice-Tech verträgt ohne Fading und Wimmern.


----------



## cemetery (8. Juli 2014)

Gerade was den Verschleiss und Standfestigkeit der Ice-Tech mit dem Alu-Kern angeht hab ich soviel negatives gelesen dass ich doch leicht eingeschüchtert mal die Finger davon gelassen habe. Deshalb hab ich dann auch zu den normalen XT Scheiben gegriffen.


----------



## piotty (9. Juli 2014)

...heute einen anruf von dhl erhalten, morgen ist die kiste da! wow! schrauben, staunen, sauen! ah ja, es ist keine kettenführung dabei. ich habe bei hs-bikes angerufen u sie meinten, das ding braucht auch keine. ich kann es mir fast nicht vorstellen, wie die kette NICHT herunterspringt, so ohne etwas mit führung. ich werde es morgen sehen u dann, wie gesagt: schrauben, staunen, kleben und dann saunen.
tschö an alle biker.


----------



## tomtom1986 (9. Juli 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Gerade was den Verschleiss und Standfestigkeit der Ice-Tech mit dem Alu-Kern angeht hab ich soviel negatives gelesen dass ich doch leicht eingeschüchtert mal die Finger davon gelassen habe. Deshalb hab ich dann auch zu den normalen XT Scheiben gegriffen.


Im Grunde ist die IceTec und die Normale ja gleich nur eben der Alu Kern. Hab eigentlich auch nur negatives über IceTec Scheiben gelesen. Wegen Verschleiss und das es keinen Temperaturunterschied zwischen den beiden gibt.


----------



## cemetery (9. Juli 2014)

Gab da ja auch Bilder wo der Kern sich plastisch verformt hat. Den hat's richtig raus gedrückt. Allerdings war dass richtiger Stresstest.


----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2014)

Ich kann nichts negatives über die IceTec berichten, fahre diese seit 3000Tkm Wegstrecke bei aktuell 38tausend Tiefenmeter, auch Alpen, Fahrergewicht ist ca. 80kg welches es zu bremsen gilt...alles einwandfrei.


----------



## mineralf (10. Juli 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Ja, dass hier passt und die Schraube gleich mit bestellen, vorsichtshalber. Meine war verbogen!
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=syntace x-12 x schaltauge



Danke radmodi bzgl. des Schaltauges. Ich finde es ja ehrlich gesagt etwas schade dass es nirgends eine offizielle Info dazu von Radon gibt und man sich da erst selber irgendwie schlau machen muss...

Falls es wen interessiert:
Ich habe mir jetzt auf jeden Fall das verlinkte Syntace X-12 Schaltauge + Schraube zwei Mal geholt. Da es optisch wie gesagt etwas anders aussieht habe ich es auch gleich ausgetauscht. Ich will ja nicht erst auf Tour feststellen dass es nicht passt. Dabei fällt auf dass es definitiv nicht identisch ist. Die Proportionen sind um einige wenige Millimeter verschoben. (siehe Foto: links neu, rechts "original" von Radon) Die Schraube ist auch eine andere. (hohl und durchgehendes Gewinde) Installieren lässt es sich problemlos allerdings ist die Schaltung danach verstellt und muss eingestellt werden. War auch fast nicht anders zu erwarten. Ich habe jetzt aber sogar dass Gefühl dass die Schaltung besser geht als vorher. Ich hatte davor manchmal den Fall dass ein bestimmter Gang übersprungen wurde oder ein Gang nur widerwillig rein ging und habe das nicht besser hinbekommen. Vielleicht ist es auch "Zufall" dass ich es jetzt einfach mit der Einstellung besser erwischt habe.

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe jetzt das Ersatzschaltauge drin gelassen. Die Schaltung ("Originale" Sram X.9 T.2 vom Slide Carbon 160 8.0) geht besser und ich habe wirklich ein IDENTISCHES Schaltauge im Rucksack als Ersatz dabei. So habe ich im Schadensfall zumindest die Chance das Ding nur tauschen zu müssen ohne alles wieder einzustellen.

Ab Samstag bin ich 9 Tage on Tour - das wird der Härtetest und ich berichte falls es Probleme geben sollte. Ansonsten ist mit dem neuen alles gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Ole673 (11. Juli 2014)

Mal noch was zum schaltauge. Eigentlich fixiert dieser pin es ja, aber dadurch dass er Spiel im Rahmen hat,  verdreht es sich beim festschrauben. Das führt dazu dass ich die schaltung kaum eingestellt bekomme. Ich kann es zwar wieder einwenig in die andere Richtung verdrehen, aber mit der Zeit wandert es wieder.
Hat sonst noch wer dieses Problem?


P. S. 
Ach, noch was. Mir ist leider aufgefallen dass das Schaltwerk bei mir richtig ins schaltauge "reingewürgt" war. Das Gewinde war auch richtig schief reingeschraubt. Nicht so schön :-(


----------



## filiale (11. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (11. Juli 2014)

mineralf schrieb:


> Danke radmodi bzgl. des Schaltauges. Ich finde es ja ehrlich gesagt etwas schade dass es nirgends eine offizielle Info dazu von Radon gibt und man sich da erst selber irgendwie schlau machen muss...
> 
> Falls es wen interessiert:
> Ich habe mir jetzt auf jeden Fall das verlinkte Syntace X-12 Schaltauge + Schraube zwei Mal geholt. Da es optisch wie gesagt etwas anders aussieht habe ich es auch gleich ausgetauscht. Ich will ja nicht erst auf Tour feststellen dass es nicht passt. Dabei fällt auf dass es definitiv nicht identisch ist. Die Proportionen sind um einige wenige Millimeter verschoben. (siehe Foto: links neu, rechts "original" von Radon) Die Schraube ist auch eine andere. (hohl und durchgehendes Gewinde) Installieren lässt es sich problemlos allerdings ist die Schaltung danach verstellt und muss eingestellt werden. War auch fast nicht anders zu erwarten. Ich habe jetzt aber sogar dass Gefühl dass die Schaltung besser geht als vorher. Ich hatte davor manchmal den Fall dass ein bestimmter Gang übersprungen wurde oder ein Gang nur widerwillig rein ging und habe das nicht besser hinbekommen. Vielleicht ist es auch "Zufall" dass ich es jetzt einfach mit der Einstellung besser erwischt habe.
> ...


Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, der Probleme mit der Schaltung hat, dass Schaltauge und die Schraube zu tauschen. Habe die gleiche Erfahrung, wie mineralf gemacht, meine Schaltung geht besser als je zuvor und das liegt nicht allein an der neuen Einstellung. Syntace scheint mir passgenauer und wertiger zu produzieren, probierts aus. Und selber einstellen!


----------



## ron101 (12. Juli 2014)

Zum Luftdruck, bin nun auf VR 1.2 / HR 1.4 bar runter und passt mir gut so.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Solarstromer (12. Juli 2014)

Jetzt konnte ich mein Slide 9.0 mal etwas intensiver testen. Gestern Bikepark Ochsenkopf und heute eine schöne Tour mit knapp 1000hm und vielen technischen Abschnitten.  Das Bike ist echt perfekt. Nur mit den tiefen Trettlager muss man ziemlich aufpassen. Zumindest wenns gerade auf verblockten Trails geht und man treten muss. Bin an überlegen, ob ich ich eine 170er Kurbel dran baue.


----------



## filiale (12. Juli 2014)

du meinst anstelle 175 eine 170 ?das bringt nix.besser an der fahrtechnik arbeiten.andere fahren damit gleichwertige trails und kommen damit auch zurecht (ist nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Solarstromer (13. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> du meinst anstelle 175 eine 170 ?das bringt nix.besser an der fahrtechnik arbeiten.andere fahren damit gleichwertige trails und kommen damit auch zurecht (ist nicht böse gemeint)


Wahrscheinlich hast du recht. Ist nur ne Umstellung. Mein Bike vorher hatte einfach ein klein wenig mehr "Bodenfreiheit". War aber natürlich kein enduro


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (13. Juli 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Zum Luftdruck, bin nun auf VR 1.2 / HR 1.4 bar runter und passt mir gut so.
> Cheers
> ron


Das habe ich auch probiert, mit ca. 1,5bar, fuhr sich jedoch wie ein Haufen Schei$$e bin praktisch auf den Ueberfuehrungsstrecken gefuehlt nicht vom Fleck gekommen. Jetzt habe ich wieder 2,3bar drauf und die Kiste geht wie ein Crosscountrybike - Hammer!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juli 2014)

Weiter wie 2 bar werde ich auch nicht runter gehen mit meinen 80kg


----------



## ron101 (13. Juli 2014)

Gripp beim runterballern auf den Trails ist mir halt wichtiger als Ueberfuehrungsstrecken Fahrten ;-)


----------



## Solarstromer (13. Juli 2014)

VR 1,6 HR 1,8 bei 83kg war super mit meinen Conti's. Bergab ordentlich Grip und bergauf auch noch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## primus-anus (14. Juli 2014)

Toll das mit den Luftrücken! Gut zu wissen!
Was mich noch (be)drückt ist die Tatsache, dass ich auch ein SE bestellt habe und alle??? hier im Forum anwesenden SE-Besitzer das selbe Problem mit dem Hinterbau des Rades zu haben scheinen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-92#post-12089835

Nun würde ich gern wissen, ob ich mir jetzt auch im Baumarkt eine Unterlegscheibe für meine neue 3.300,-€-Anschaffung besorgen muss, dass diese fehlerfrei funktioniert? Oder sind das Ausnahmefälle? Gibt es da eine Abhilfe? Oder was is los? Paaanik!
Für eine qualifizierte Antwort wäre ich dankbar. Gern auch per PN.
Gruß in die Runde


----------



## Nesium (14. Juli 2014)

Nicht alle. Ich habe das Problem z.B. nicht bei meinem SE, da ist ca. 3mm Luft vorhanden.


----------



## primus-anus (14. Juli 2014)

Oh, O.K.
Danke, dann beruhige ich mich jetzt mal wieder und harre der wundervoll roten Dinge, die hoffentlich bald kommen.


----------



## ron101 (14. Juli 2014)

@Primus
Bei meinem 8SE streift die Kette bis jetzt auch nicht, habe keine solche U-Scheibe drin.
Allerdings brauche ich den grössten Gang eher selten ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (14. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem streift auch nichts. Mit 1mm Abstand ist es zwar denkbar knappt aber noch ok.


----------



## loddar10 (14. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem SE steift auch nix.
Gruß
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2014)

Das ist sauber gelöst und 100% genial dokumentiert. Danke


----------



## ron101 (14. Juli 2014)

Hmm na ja wenn die Kette voll eingesifft ist, wird bei mir wohl der Dreck auch streifen auf dem kleinsten Ritzel.

Mal abwarten was Radon dazu meint.

Cheers
ron


----------



## marv-d (14. Juli 2014)

Ole673 schrieb:


> Mal noch was zum schaltauge. Eigentlich fixiert dieser pin es ja, aber dadurch dass er Spiel im Rahmen hat,  verdreht es sich beim festschrauben. Das führt dazu dass ich die schaltung kaum eingestellt bekomme. Ich kann es zwar wieder einwenig in die andere Richtung verdrehen, aber mit der Zeit wandert es wieder.
> Hat sonst noch wer dieses Problem?
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir hat sich die Schaltung auch immer etwas gedreht. Habe jetzt das Syntace X-12 inkl. neuer Schraube verbaut. Muss es aber nochmal mal beobachten bzw. ne Tour machen.
*Wäre schön wenn das Drehmoment für das Schaltauge nochmal von Radon bekannt gegeben wird.*


----------



## bikepoloplayer (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile bin ich ja im Besitz meines zweiten Slide SE. Und beim zweiten ist auch der Abstand zwischen kleinstem Ritzel und Sitzstrebe etwas größer. Ist so ein "Mittelding" aus beiden Versionen, die @Comfortbiker weiter oben gezeigt hat.

Aber zu was nicht ganz anderem- ich wollte mal testen ob mit nem anderen LRS sich der Spalt ändert und habe die Kassette vom Original LRS abgeschraubt und auf einem anderen montiert. An meiner Nabe (original LRS) waren überall dicke Kratzer dort wo die Speichen eingehängt sind. Habt ihr das auch? Soll das so sein, oder ist da was in der Montage falsch gelaufen? Evtl kann ja auch @Radon-Bikes was dazu sagen?
Da ich derzeit mit dem Ausweich-LRS unterwegs bin, kommen die Kratzer nicht von einer verklemmten Kette o.ä. Das Hinterrad ist ungefahren...

 

Grüße 
Martin


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Juli 2014)

marv-d schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich die Schaltung auch immer etwas gedreht. Habe jetzt das Syntace X-12 inkl. neuer Schraube verbaut. Muss es aber nochmal mal beobachten bzw. ne Tour machen.
> *Wäre schön wenn das Drehmoment für das Schaltauge nochmal von Radon bekannt gegeben wird.*



Das Drehmoment für das Schaltauge am Slide 160 Carbon beträgt 10Nm. 




bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mittlerweile bin ich ja im Besitz meines zweiten Slide SE. Und beim zweiten ist auch der Abstand zwischen kleinstem Ritzel und Sitzstrebe etwas größer. Ist so ein "Mittelding" aus beiden Versionen, die @Comfortbiker weiter oben gezeigt hat.
> 
> ...



Wir erachten diese Spuren als normale Montagespuren, die in dieser Form beim Aufbau / Einspeichen entstanden sein können und die glücklicherweise die Funktion nicht einschränken. Wie Du schreibst, sind die Spuren erst nach dem Auseinanderbauen aufgefallen, ich hoffe, sie fallen für Dich nicht zu sehr ins Gewicht! 

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## bikepoloplayer (15. Juli 2014)

> Wir erachten diese Spuren als normale Montagespuren, die in dieser Form beim Aufbau / Einspeichen entstanden sein können und die glücklicherweise die Funktion nicht einschränken. Wie Du schreibst, sind die Spuren erst nach dem Auseinanderbauen aufgefallen, ich hoffe, sie fallen für Dich nicht zu sehr ins Gewicht!



Ok - wenn dadurch die Haltbarkeit/ Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird, dann schraube ich einfach wieder eine Kassette drauf und fahr einmal durch den Schlamm, dann sehe ich es ja auch nicht mehr.

Danke für die flotte Antwort!
Grüße


----------



## primus-anus (15. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Bilder.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es sich bei meinem Bike verhalten wird und auch was die Macher zu sagen haben.


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Rahmen schliff auch nichts, aber wenn man durch`s Gelände hackt sollte ein Schutz an die Sitzstebe um sie zu schützen. Und das ging ohne U-Scheibe nicht, da schliff die Kette ordentlich.
> 
> Nochmal Detailaufnahmen:
> Ohne U-Scheibe
> ...


Danke für Deine Mühen. Ich muß leider noch eine Woche warten, bis ich weiß wie es bei mir aussehen wird. vielleicht passt die Folie ohne U-Scheibe rein.
Gruß


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (15. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 305843



Sieht lecker aus, gefällt mir von den neuen Farbkombis bisher am besten 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole673 (15. Juli 2014)

Neues schaltauge montiert, scheint sich nicht zu verdrehen. Ob die schaltung jetzt insgesamt besser geht, muss ich noch testen. 
Zum Drehmoment schaltauge, ich hatte es mit 8Nm angezogen. Dabei ist leider der Lack unter der schraube weggeplatzt :-(


----------



## ravenride (15. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 305843



Mensch chris, dass ist absolut schade, so ein wunderschöner rahmen und dazu ein mehr als unterirdisches LOGO!!! Grafisch gesehen eine pure enttäuschung. Die schrift ist zu dünn und die buchstaben zu quadratisch, einfach keine dynamic im logo. Auf das unterrohr gehören ebenfalls rote farbelemente – so wie am oberrohr.

Hatte vor einiger zeit das slide carbon 160 gesehen, die 9 und 10 version. Sieht einfach nur schwarz und konservativ aus – im gegensatz zu den produktfotos. Anbei ein cubestereo foto 2013 modell,  auch das ist in schwarz, aber mit rot/blau/grau kombiniert – sehr gut gelungen. 

Bin kein stereo sondern ein scott spark fahrer, der für nächstes jahr mehr HUB benötigt. Und eine vernünftige kinematik die scott eben nicht bietet und bieten kann. Sofafederung hat jemand hier im forum geschrieben, dass kann ich nur bestätigen.

Auf RADON website steht: saalbach-hinterglemm event von 3 bis 6. Juli. Ich war am donnerstag den dritten dort um zu testen, leider umsonst! Die veranstaltung fand erst am freitag den vierten. Das radon zelt war aufgebaut aber verschlossen. Nicht so toll RADON!


----------



## help (15. Juli 2014)

Also mir gefällt es, finde an den Cube Rädern ist viel zu viel Dekor dran. Schöne Farbe und schlichte Schrift/Deko ist mir lieber. Ist eben Geschmackssache, finde die Linie ums Steuerrohr hätte sogar dünner(bissl) sein dürfen


----------



## Nesium (15. Juli 2014)

Ich finds Geil! Das Stereo hat mir zuviele Decals, bin eher ein Fan von cleaner Optik. Die Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## enno112 (15. Juli 2014)

Neues Radon-Design find ich Top, mal was anderes...
Mattes blau und rot/orange Stripes iss mal was anderes, mal sehen wie es in "echt" aussieht...!
Das abgebildete Cube find ich nicht so schön, sieht aber im Original auch nicht so wild aus wie auf dem Bild.
Andere Modelle von Cube find ich persönlich schöner.

Generell muss ich sagen sagt mir matter Lack auf Bike´s immer mehr zu. Auch wenn die Pflege etwas aufwendiger ist.
Aber; "wer schön sein will muss leiden"


----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2014)

Das Cube schaut aus wie ein Papagei. Aber macht nix, wenn jeder den gleichen Geschmack hätte wäre es langweilig.


----------



## geq (15. Juli 2014)

Schwarz ist top leider schaut es wieder nach wenig Reifenfreiheut aus, falls es mal wieder sehr schlammig wird....
Was wurde denn technisch oder geo mäßig geändert? Falls es da infos gibt


----------



## ron101 (15. Juli 2014)

Hehe der Cube schaut tatsächlcih aus wie ein Papagei 
Weil das Radon Logo schlicht ist und clean wirkt find ich das sehr stylisch.
Bei den Bikes wie bei den meisten anderen sachen auch finde ich je weniger verschieden Farbtöne desto Stylischer das Produkt.
Deshalb gefällt mir auch das 8SE am besten Rot und Schwarze Decals schwarz so wie die Reifen, Felgen, Gabel etc.
Das passt so.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2014)

Weniger ist mehr


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. Juli 2014)

Der Cube-Hinterbau erinnert mich eher an sowas :


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## enno112 (16. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ... und vorgeformte Kunststoff-Protektoren an Sitzrohr/Kettenstrebe/Unterrohr wünschen.


 Oha, dann können sie sich den Lack ja fast sparen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## ChrisStahl (16. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2014)

Daß der Sattel den Farbton hat ist eigentlich nur für die Homepage nett anzuschauen, in aller Regel tauschen die Leute den Sattel gegen einen für den Popo passenden und der originale Sattel ist wegen des Farbtons praktisch unverkäuflich, das ist schade.


----------



## psychof (16. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 306008



Welche Ausstattungsvariante ist da zu sehen?

SRAM X.0 Kurbel, Rock Shox Dämpfer und Gabel... irgendwas zw. 8.0 SE und 10.0?


----------



## 7rob (16. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 306008


Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2014)

Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt können die Ausstattungen noch jederzeit geändert werden. Also legt Euch nicht fest was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Das ist lediglich eine Tendenz. Andere Hersteller sind noch nicht im Ansatz soweit irgend etwas zu den 2015 Modellen zu sagen. Daher habt Geduld.


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juli 2014)

Solarstromer schrieb:


> Jetzt konnte ich mein Slide 9.0 mal etwas intensiver testen. Gestern Bikepark Ochsenkopf und heute eine schöne Tour mit knapp 1000hm und vielen technischen Abschnitten.  Das Bike ist echt perfekt. Nur mit den tiefen Trettlager muss man ziemlich aufpassen. Zumindest wenns gerade auf verblockten Trails geht und man treten muss. Bin an überlegen, ob ich ich eine 170er Kurbel dran baue.



Ging mir anfangs genauso, aber 5 mm weniger werden daran nix ändern.
Ich empfehle Dir Race Face Crank Boots fürs weitere Eingewöhnen!


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juli 2014)

primus-anus schrieb:


> Toll das mit den Luftrücken! Gut zu wissen!
> Was mich noch (be)drückt ist die Tatsache, dass ich auch ein SE bestellt habe und alle??? hier im Forum anwesenden SE-Besitzer das selbe Problem mit dem Hinterbau des Rades zu haben scheinen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-92#post-12089835
> 
> ...



Mein Rad ist seit gestern bei H&S/Radon, pauschal wollte man doch keinen neuen Hinterbau rausschicken, sondern das Teil sichten.
@BODOPROBST: Siehst Du eine Chance, Dir den Patienten selbst anzusehen oder wisst Ihr inzwischen, an welcher Stelle das Problem entsteht?


----------



## Monsterwade (16. Juli 2014)

Heute erste Bewährungsprobe für das 10.0 in PdS: 
Könnte der absolute Hammer sein, ist aber in Wahrheit zum Davonlaufen,
denn die Avid Trail kreischt und kreischt und kreischt, dass es einem den 
ganzen Abfahrtsspaß verdirbt :-(
Bremsbeläge gegen organische ausgetauscht. Jetzt ist wenigstens vorne Ruhe eingekehrt. 
Hinten half alles einstellen nichts: Luftspalt rechts/links exakt, bei kalter und 
heißer Bremse. Bremse so eingestellt, dass die Bremsscheibe exakt ihre Position hält,
Contact am Bremshebel ganz aufgemacht. Es half alles nichts.

Wer kann helfen? 

P.S. Morgen wird wieder Torque gefahren. Ist zwar wesentlich schwerfälliger, aber nichts nervt.


----------



## cemetery (16. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Dir Race Face Crank Boots fürs weitere Eingewöhnen!



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Meine Crank Boots hatten bergauf auch schon etwas Bodenkontakt mit Felsen


----------



## Vincy (16. Juli 2014)

Die verhindern ja auch nur Kratzer an der Kurbel, bringen aber im Gegensatz zu kürzeren Kurbeln nicht mehr Bodenfreiheit. 
Ansonsten ein strafferes Setup, mit etwas weniger Sag.


----------



## cemetery (16. Juli 2014)

Wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat und sich anpasst geht es ganz gut. Bergab hatte ich noch nie Probleme und bergauf bei verblocktem Gelände muss man halt im dümmsten Fall mal eine halbe Umdrehung kurz rückwärts treten damit die Position wieder passt. Klappt mittlerweile ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (16. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Heute erste Bewährungsprobe für das 10.0 in PdS:
> Könnte der absolute Hammer sein, ist aber in Wahrheit zum Davonlaufen,
> denn die Avid Trail kreischt und kreischt und kreischt, dass es einem den
> ganzen Abfahrtsspaß verdirbt :-(
> ...



Ich kann dir zum ende hin nicht ganz folgen. Was genau ist dein Problem? 

Was das Quietschen angeht, die fängt erst an zu quietschen wenn du sie wirklich richtig heiß gebremst hast... ich nehme mal an du lässt die Bremse gerne mal schleifen bergab? solltest du dir abgewöhnen!


----------



## geq (16. Juli 2014)

Gegen quitschen: bremsenreiniger auch die beläge gut reinigen, dann wasser dann abtrocknen, hilft meist.


----------



## ron101 (16. Juli 2014)

Meine quietschen nur im Regen. Wenns trocken ist nicht.
Cheers
ron


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juli 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Meine Crank Boots hatten bergauf auch schon etwas Bodenkontakt mit Felsen



Hehe...
Kleiner Kosmetik-Tipp: Ich hab die hässlichen Schrauben der Zughalter gegen Schwarze getauscht!


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Juli 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Meine Crank Boots hatten bergauf auch schon etwas Bodenkontakt mit Felsen


Crank Boots sind super! Brauch sowas auch mal für den Schaltwerkkäfig.


----------



## ticris (17. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hehe...
> Kleiner Kosmetik-Tipp: Ich hab die hässlichen Schrauben der Zughalter gegen Schwarze getauscht!



Einen Tipp wo man die (günstig) bekommt?


----------



## ron101 (17. Juli 2014)

@ticris
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-Race+Face+Crank+Boot
Ist ja bereits sehr günstig.

@hw_doc 
Welche Schrauben hast Du da verwendet.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Juli 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Was das Quietschen angeht, die fängt erst an zu quietschen wenn du sie wirklich richtig heiß gebremst hast... !


Die Bremse quietscht ab dem ersten Zupacken, also auch in kaltem Zustand.
Einfach super nervig. Verdirbt einem komplett den Spaß am Radon.


----------



## ron101 (17. Juli 2014)

Habe gestern mein 30er Kettenblatt erhalten. Besten Dank an H+S.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass am 32er jeder zweite Zahn so eine Nase raus hat oder eine Kerbe, wie immer man das nennen möchte.
Diese dient dazu soviel mir ist, ein abspringen der Kette zu verhindern.
Beim 30er Kettenblatt hat es die nicht , da sind alle Zähne glatt ohne Nase/Kerbe.
Hat jemand auch ein 30er drauf und könnte mal checken, ob da auch alle Zähne gleich sind?

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (17. Juli 2014)

@Monsterwade 
Die Beläge mal rausgenommen aufgerauht, Scheibe gereinigt und mal so richtig eingebremst das Teil?
Sollte dann ja eigentlich nicht quietschen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (17. Juli 2014)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin seit drei Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines 9.0. Leider hat sich die Freude doch sehr schnell verflüchtigt. Auf der ersten Ausfahrt nach dem Zusammenbau - am ersten Berg - hat der Freilauf im Hinterrad mutmaßlich seinen Geist aufgegeben. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es der Freilauf ist, denn beim treten rutscht die Kassette auf der Nabe durch. Im Moment läuft der Garantiefall bei Radon, das Laufrad ist derzeit wohl bei DT Swiss.
> 
> Also habe ich das Hinterrad aus meinem "alten" 26er ins neue Radon eingebaut. Schaltung eingestellt. Lief! Bis mir heute am Berg wieder das selbe passiert. Die Kassette rutscht beim Treten hinten durch. Die Kette und alle Gänge laufen sauber. Also wieder Freilauf zerstört? Zum zweiten Mal? Zufall? Ich kann es kaum glauben!
> ...



Laufrad ist wieder da, eingebaut, läuft! Insgesamt hats ab Eingang bei bike-discount 12 Tage gedauert, um das Rad zu DT Swiss zu schicken, zurück zu H&S und wieder zu mir. Absolut ok. Nun wollen wir hoffen, dass der Freilauf hält. Demnächst gibts n paar Bilder. Ride on!


----------



## Dusius (17. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Die Bremse quietscht ab dem ersten Zupacken, also auch in kaltem Zustand.
> Einfach super nervig. Verdirbt einem komplett den Spaß am Radon.



Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das dies von Anfang an so war, hört sich so an als hättest du sie glasig gebremst. 
einfach mal raus nehmen und abschmirgeln.


----------



## ticris (17. Juli 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> @ticris
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-Race Face Crank Boot
> Ist ja bereits sehr günstig.
> @hw_doc
> ...



Danke, aber mir ging es nicht um die Kurbeldinger, sondern auch um passende, schwarze Schrauben.


----------



## ron101 (17. Juli 2014)

Würden möglicherweise solche passen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ashima-alu-7075-disc-brake-schrauben-6er-set-rot-47189
Hat schon jemand solche roten eloxierten mal an sein 8Se gemacht? Passen die Rottöne zusammnen?

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Rote Schrauben auf den schwarzen Halter paßt optisch nicht zusammen. Die Schraube sollte farblich neutral sein und im Halter optisch "untergehen". Bedingt duch den roten Rahmen wird das nicht schön werden. Es wäre etwas anderes wenn Du einen Akzent auf einem schwarzen Rahmen setzt, dann paßt wiederrum ne rote Schraube. Daher würde ich schwarz eloxierte Schrauben nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (17. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Die Bremse quietscht ab dem ersten Zupacken, also auch in kaltem Zustand.
> Einfach super nervig. Verdirbt einem komplett den Spaß am Radon.


Der Bremsen-Kreisch-Krimi geht weiter:
Die Hinterradbremse gegen eine neue Saint getauscht. Nach kurzem Einbremsen das gleiche Gewimmer.
Bremstest durchgeführt: Steil bergab mit permanent gezogener Vorderradbremse bis sie anfing zu rauchen
und die Bremsscheibe dunkelblau angelaufen war: Nicht ein Muks. Also an der Bremse liegts wohl nicht.

Kann es sein, daß eine nicht plan gefäste Sattelaufnahme das Gekreische verursacht?


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Du hast nur den Sattel gegen eine Saint getauscht, nicht die Bremsscheibe ?


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Der Bremsen-Kreisch-Krimi geht weiter:
> Die Hinterradbremse gegen eine neue Saint getauscht. Nach kurzem Einbremsen das gleiche Gewimmer.
> Bremstest durchgeführt: Steil bergab mit permanent gezogener Vorderradbremse bis sie anfing zu rauchen
> und die Bremsscheibe dunkelblau angelaufen war: Nicht ein Muks. Also an der Bremse liegts wohl nicht.
> ...



Zuerst schreibst Du daß es nach dem Tausch gegen Saint quietschen würde, beim Bremstest aber nicht quietscht ?


----------



## Dusius (17. Juli 2014)

Also für mich hört sich das alles so an als hättest du nicht wirklich eine Ahnung von dem was du da machst.


----------



## tomtom1986 (17. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Zuerst schreibst Du daß es nach dem Tausch gegen Saint quietschen würde, beim Bremstest aber nicht quietscht ?


Hinterradbremse quietscht, Vorderradbremse quietscht nicht sogar wenn sie heiss gelaufen ist!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Dusius (17. Juli 2014)

bis auf die letzte Frage hat das aber alles nichts mit Quietschen zu tun


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## geq (17. Juli 2014)

@Monsterwade mal meins weiter oben durchgelesen und durchgeführt? Hilft fast immer!


----------



## cemetery (17. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> ...Steil bergab mit permanent gezogener Vorderradbremse bis sie anfing zu rauchen und die Bremsscheibe dunkelblau angelaufen war...



Auch nicht wirklich Sinn der Sache...



Monsterwade schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß eine nicht plan gefäste Sattelaufnahme das Gekreische verursacht?



Eher Unwahrscheinlich, der Sattel ist da ja fest verschraubt und das quietschen kommt in der Regel wenn etwas anfängt zu schwingen. Wenn der Sattel wirklich fest ist würde ich sagen dass eigentlich nur noch Beläge und/oder die Scheibe bzw. deren Befestigung in Frage kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (17. Juli 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...ege-Sintered-Metallic-Compound-fuer-Disc.html

Mit Spezialbeschichtung gegen Bremsquietschen
Obs nützt, keine Ahnung. Habe bei meiner kein Quitschen ausser bei Nässe.


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Juli 2014)

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Tipps und die Anteilnahme _Daumen hoch_

Da hier und da noch Missverständnisse vorhanden sind, dass ganze nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
Im Auslieferungszustand zwei Ausfahrten in heimischem Gefilde gemacht. Bei der zweiten gings ein
ganzes Stück in Serpentinen bergab. Da fingen beide Bremsen nach kurzer Zeit an zu kreischen.

Gestern in PdS die L'encape runter nach Les Gets (-260 hm) = Gekreische bis zum Davonlaufen. Beläge
vorne wie hinten gegen organische getauscht. Ergebnis: Vorne Ruhe, hinten weiterhin gekreische. Hinten 
den Luftspalt auf maximum gedreht und mehr als 8 Mal den Bremssattel justiert. Half alles nichts.

Heute hinten die Bremse (nur hinten, nur die Bremse) gegen eine originalverpackte Saint getauscht. Beim
dritten Einbremsvorgang fing auch diese an zu kreischen. Daher der Stresstest nur vorne (Avid Trail mit 
organischen Belägen). Ergebnis: Eine super Vorderrad-Bremse, die kein Fading aufweisst, selbst wenn sie 
schon raucht und auch keine nervigen Geräusche macht. 

Ergo: An der Bremse sollte es also nicht liegen. Daher die Vermutung, dass der Bremssattelsitz nicht im rechten
Winkel zur Scheibe steht. Wenn man ganz stark in die Hinterradbremse greift, fängt sie sehr stark an zu vibrieren.

An die Schrauber: Ich kenn mich aus was Anbau-/Austauschteile anbelangt, hab Drehmomentschlüssel, 
die Scheiben und Beläge geprüft, alles genau ausgerichtet etc.

An die Reiniger: Hab zweimal die Beläge hinten gegen original verpackte ausgetauscht. An Verunreinigungen
kann's also auch nicht liegen. Zumal vorne nach dem Wechsel auf organische ja alles in Ordung ist.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass der hintere Bremssattel brutal heiss wird. Ist ja auch nichts vorhanden,
wohin die Wärme abfliessen könnte, so wie vorne an der Gabel. Auch nach fünf Minuten warten ist der hintere
Bremssattel immer noch sehr warm, wobei der vorder schon abgekühlt ist.

Meiner Meinung nach taugt das Slide Carbon nichts für Fahrer von 95 kg brutto, die gerne mal ins steile
und schwierige (bremsintensive) Gelände gehen. Wobei selbst mässig steile Serpentinen die Bremse schnell 
an ihre Grenze bringt.

Das Torque mit kompletter Saint-Bremseanlage macht das alles jedenfalls klaglos mit. 
Schade Radon, da hätte ich mehr erwartet.
Was mach ich jetzt nur damit?


----------



## Nesium (17. Juli 2014)

probiers doch mal mit der saint *und* passender ice-tech scheibe.


----------



## geq (17. Juli 2014)

Doch kann an verunreinigung liegen, z.B.der Scheibe die lässt du außer acht....
Ein wenig fragwürdig ist rs warum ein Radon nicht fürs steile taugt??
Weil dir die Bremse nicht taugt?
 Das liegt ja nun an Avid...
ich bin auch kein Freund diesee Bremse aber sie ist ok.
Und der beste Tip: weniger bremsen


----------



## bikepoloplayer (17. Juli 2014)

Zum Kettenblatt @ron101 :

Bei meinem Austauschblatt sind diese Narrow-Wide Zähne wie beim originalen 32er Kettenblatt vorhanden.

Hat jemand von euch Probleme diese kleine mrp Kettenführung einzustellen? Beim Slide SE? Ich hab es ums verrecken nicht hinbekommen. Irgendwo schleift sie immer - trotz unterlegscheiben und diversester Einstellungen...
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Juli 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> probiers doch mal mit der saint *und* passender ice-tech scheibe.


Yep. Fehlt nur noch der richtige Adapter für hinten auf 203mm Scheibe.


----------



## Dusius (17. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die vielen Tipps und die Anteilnahme _Daumen hoch_
> 
> Da hier und da noch Missverständnisse vorhanden sind, dass ganze nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
> Im Auslieferungszustand zwei Ausfahrten in heimischem Gefilde gemacht. Bei der zweiten gings ein
> ...


Sorry aber du redest den totalen Blödsinn und das mit dem dass das solide nicht für Leute über 95 kg taugt ist die Krönung des ganzen. 
Du hast es einfach nicht im griff... Du bist wohl ständig auf der bremse und das hat nichts mit ans limit bringen zu tun. Das ist einfach zu viel bremsen. 

Wieso sollte es denn bitte quietschen wenn der Sattel shief sitzt? Dem Bremsbelag ist es egal ob er komplett aufliegt oder nicht. 

Ich denke hier wurden genügend Möglichkeiten genannt woran es liegen kann. 

Ich sags aber nochmal DU BREMST ZU VIEL.

Lerne fahren oder mach dir organische Beläge rein..

So ein Blödsinn von sich zu geben von wegen da hätte ich mir mehr erwartet..

Edit: 
Und nochmal, bremse schleifen lassen hat nichts mit richtigem bremsen zu tun !!


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juli 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Sorry aber du redest den totalen Blödsinn und das mit dem dass das solide nicht für Leute über 95 kg taugt ist die Krönung des ganzen.
> Du hast es einfach nicht im griff... Du bist wohl ständig auf der bremse und das hat nichts mit ans limit bringen zu tun. Das ist einfach zu viel bremsen.
> 
> Wieso sollte es denn bitte quietschen wenn der Sattel shief sitzt? Dem Bremsbelag ist es egal ob er komplett aufliegt oder nicht.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Und wenn beläge richtig eingebremst sind, dann kann man auch sehr lange schleiffahrten machen, ohne dass was quitscht. 

Ich hab die Bremstestrecke vom Bike-Magazin, Mountainbike Magazin und Magura vor meiner Haustür. Hab nun das letzte mal absichtlich nur mit der hinteren gebremst um zu guggn was passiert. Unten angekommen hats gestunken wie sau, scheibe war komplett schwarz und die beläge haben geraucht (organische) gequitscht hat da nix und Bremsleistung war auch noch mehr als genug vorhanden. 

Die beläge müssen ordentlich eingebremst werden und dann kann man auch längere schleiffahrten machen, ohne die beläge umzubringen.


----------



## Solarstromer (17. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ging mir anfangs genauso, aber 5 mm weniger werden daran nix ändern.
> Ich empfehle Dir Race Face Crank Boots fürs weitere Eingewöhnen!


Danke für die Empfehlung. Habe mich inzwischen ganz gut daran gewöhnt. Ging schneller als ich dachte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marv-d (17. Juli 2014)

zum Rahmenschutz: So habe jetzt einfach mal selbstverschweißendes Klebeband von Conrad (3€/Rolle)genommen. Das ist 1mm Dick und aus weichem Gummi. 
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...6017!&ef_id=UzRzVgAABQida1zC:20140717182800:s


----------



## Nesium (17. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Yep. Fehlt nur noch der richtige Adapter für hinten auf 203mm Scheibe.


Müsste eigentlich auch passen.
http://mountainbike-parts.ch/formula-adapter-hinterrad-203mm-bremsscheibe-p-559.html


----------



## hw_doc (17. Juli 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Einen Tipp wo man die (günstig) bekommt?





ron101 schrieb:


> @ticris
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-Race Face Crank Boot
> Ist ja bereits sehr günstig.
> 
> ...



Bei mir sind es die hier geworden:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...enhaltermontage.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=procraft+m5
Von günstig kann aber keine Rede sein - das ist ein Einzelpreis...
Die hier sollten auch funktionieren:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-1-paar-flaschenhalterschrauben-schwarz-37979


----------



## hw_doc (17. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist seit gestern bei H&S/Radon, pauschal wollte man doch keinen neuen Hinterbau rausschicken, sondern das Teil sichten.
> @BODOPROBST: Siehst Du eine Chance, Dir den Patienten selbst anzusehen oder wisst Ihr inzwischen, an welcher Stelle das Problem entsteht?



So, das Rad ist wohl wieder auf dem Weg zu mir - es wurde ein Spacer eingesetzt!  

@Radon-Bikes, @BODOPROBST: 
Wenn es das ist, an das ich dabei dank der Vorschläge hier denke, kann das doch nicht die finale Lösung sein, oder?


----------



## cemetery (17. Juli 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> ... Du bist wohl ständig auf der bremse und das hat nichts mit ans limit bringen zu tun. Das ist einfach zu viel bremsen.



Es gibt genug Strecken wo ich das nicht vermeiden kann weil ich selbst dann noch mit 50 km/h auf S2 Trails Richtung Tal fahre. Selbst das ist noch zuviel wenn da mal was liegt was man zu spät sieht. Solange ich keinen Wettbewerb fahre brems ich da lieber etwas mehr. Das sollte das Bike aber auch abkönnen.


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Juli 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich sags aber nochmal DU BREMST ZU VIEL.



Also anders formuliert: Das Radon taugt nichts für Vielbremser.
Kommt für mich aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (17. Juli 2014)

Mal ein anderes Thema. Ich hab Heute einen Lenker mit mehr Rise montiert (1,25" statt 0,5"). Hat sich gleich auf Anhieb viel besser an gefühlt und der Eindruck hat sich auch bei der ersten Ausfahrt bestätigt  Also wem die Front zu tief ist der sollte das wirklich in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Dusius (17. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Also anders formuliert: Das Radon taugt nichts für Vielbremser.
> Kommt für mich aufs gleiche raus.


Nein, das soll heißen du kannst nicht fahren und bist nebenbei auch noch  Beratungsresistent.
Ahnung von der Technik hast du leider auch nicht.


----------



## ron101 (17. Juli 2014)

@hw_doc 
Haben Flaschenhalter schrauben nicht ein zu langer Gewindeschaft, passen die auch zur Kabel Fixierung?
Cheers
ron


----------



## hw_doc (18. Juli 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Thema. Ich hab Heute einen Lenker mit mehr Rise montiert (1,25" statt 0,5"). Hat sich gleich auf Anhieb viel besser an gefühlt und der Eindruck hat sich auch bei der ersten Ausfahrt bestätigt  Also wem die Front zu tief ist der sollte das wirklich in Erwägung ziehen.



Ach!
Und ich bekomme hier einen auf den Sack, wie ich nur auf die Idee kommen kann und es fehlte dann Druck auf dem Vorderrad...
Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich mich nicht davon hab abbringen lassen.



ron101 schrieb:


> @hw_doc
> Haben Flaschenhalter schrauben nicht ein zu langer Gewindeschaft, passen die auch zur Kabel Fixierung?
> Cheers
> ron



Dachte ich anfangs auch: Schraub mal eine von der Kabelführung raus - die sind auch nicht kürzer!


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Also anders formuliert: Das Radon taugt nichts für Vielbremser.
> Kommt für mich aufs gleiche raus.


Also ich glaube es gibt kein Bike was extreme Vielbremser fungst das ist ein Fahrrad da wird immer auch der Kopf Gefordert .
Also ich hab netto 102kg und komme mit der Trail wunderbar mit 180er Scheiben aus hab im Gebirge auch einen höheren
Bremsbelag verschleiß aber des ist es. Gute Freerider und ich in da schon mit einigen Gefahren ( Ich bi es nicht) brauch die
Bremse viel weniger als Ich ( Hase ).  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ach!
> Und ich bekomme hier einen auf den Sack, wie ich nur auf die Idee kommen kann und es fehlte dann Druck auf dem Vorderrad...
> Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich mich nicht davon hab abbringen lassen.
> 
> ...


Das mit den Schrauben ist so das wir Tunern und Bastler eine Freude machen wollen. Schau bei den Dämpfern haben wir
sündhaft Teure Titanbolzen aber da wo man für ein paar Cent eine Aluschraube reinmachen kann wollten mir euch eine
Freude machen und könnt günstig Tunen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## geq (18. Juli 2014)

Wem eben die bremspower nicht reicht montiert sich am besten 2 große scheiben oder tauscht die bremse gegen code/saint.


----------



## cemetery (18. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ach!
> Und ich bekomme hier einen auf den Sack, wie ich nur auf die Idee kommen kann und es fehlte dann Druck auf dem Vorderrad...
> Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich mich nicht davon hab abbringen lassen.


 
Von mir nicht  Also Bergauf ist die Front jetzt schon spürbar leichter und und ich habe dann an einigen Passagen auch gern mal die Gabel abgesenkt. Fühlt sich aber im großen und ganzen so alles etwas ausgewogener an 

Kommt aber alles auch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an und sicher nicht zuletzt wie hoch der Sattel ist. In meinem Fall ist der schon ziemlich weit oben (Bild noch mit altem Lenker)








geq schrieb:


> Wem eben die bremspower nicht reicht montiert sich am besten 2 große scheiben oder tauscht die bremse gegen code/saint.


 
So siehts aus. Ich hab jetzt aktuell die Saint mit 203 vorne und 180 hinten. Ich bremse sicher auch nicht wenig und hatte bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme. Geschweigedenn das ich die Bremse zum rauchen gebracht hätte.


----------



## help (18. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 306008


Endlich mal vernünftige Griffe dran. Ab wann sind den die 2015er Slides lieferbar?
Was auch toll wäre, wenn es vom Slide 160 Carbon auch ein Rahmenset geben würde.


----------



## TomT87 (18. Juli 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Von mir nicht  Also Bergauf ist die Front jetzt schon spürbar leichter und und ich habe dann an einigen Passagen auch gern mal die Gabel abgesenkt. Fühlt sich aber im großen und ganzen so alles etwas ausgewogener an
> 
> Kommt aber alles auch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an und sicher nicht zuletzt wie hoch der Sattel ist. In meinem Fall ist der schon ziemlich weit oben (Bild noch mit altem Lenker)
> 
> ...



Wie groß bist du denn und was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?! Sieht irgendwie schon krass aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (18. Juli 2014)

@TomT87 - 1,90m / 94 cm SL / 22"


----------



## cemetery (18. Juli 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Habe gestern mein 30er Kettenblatt erhalten. Besten Dank an H+S.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass am 32er jeder zweite Zahn so eine Nase raus hat oder eine Kerbe, wie immer man das nennen möchte.
> Diese dient dazu soviel mir ist, ein abspringen der Kette zu verhindern.
> ...


Also mein 30er KB hat hat die Verdickung an jedem zweiten Zahn. Die Zähne sind also genau so wie beim 32er.


----------



## hw_doc (18. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das mit den Schrauben ist so das wir Tunern und Bastler eine Freude machen wollen. Schau bei den Dämpfern haben wir
> sündhaft Teure Titanbolzen aber da wo man für ein paar Cent eine Aluschraube reinmachen kann wollten mir euch eine
> Freude machen und könnt günstig Tunen. Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo, das war ja kein echter Vorwurf!  B)

Könntest Du hier bitte etwas zum aktuellen Stand bzgl. Ursache und dauerhafter Lösung wg. der Hinterbau-Thematik schreiben?
Wie schon hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-101#post-12146639
geschrieben, sollte ich meinen Patienten nun explizit einsenden - und nun ist er mit einem Spacer auf der Achse auf dem Rückweg zu mir - das kann es doch als dauerhafte Lösung nicht sein...
Ich freue mich auf Dein Feedback!


----------



## filiale (18. Juli 2014)

Das Radon jetzt keine neuen Rahmen verbaut ist doch logisch oder ? Es gibt eine gewisse Serienstreuung. Bei manchen paßt es, bei anderen braucht es einen Spacer. Da kann man leider nix gegen machen. 

Aber mach Dir nix draus, von Canyon weiß ich daß die ein ähnliches Problem hatten und dem Kunden exzentrische Spacer geschickt haben damit nix schleift. Da hat auch einer in der Planung nicht aufgepaßt.

Der Spacer hat keinen Einfluß auf den Rahmen (Spannung der Kettenstreben). Somit haste weiterhin Garantie / Gewährleistung und alles ist gut.


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also ich glaube es gibt kein Bike was extreme Vielbremser fungst das ist ein Fahrrad da wird immer auch der Kopf Gefordert .
> Gruß Bodo


Tja Bodo, da hast Du deine Hausaufgaben wohl nicht richtig gemacht.
Meine letzten drei Canyon haben sich über meinen Fahrstiel nie beschwert.

Frag mich auch, wie ich es als "extermer Vielbremser" zweimal in das erste 
Drittel der Mega-Finischer im Gesamtresultat geschafft habe, ohne das eine Bremse maulte.


----------



## cemetery (18. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Frag mich auch, wie ich es als "extermer Vielbremser" zweimal in das erste
> Drittel der Mega-Finischer im Gesamtresultat geschafft habe, ohne das eine Bremse maulte.



Das allein sagt jetzt ja nicht unbedingt soviel aus. Zwei gleich schwere Fahrer mit identischem Bike können die gleiche Rundenzeit auf einem Trail fahren und dabei das Material, inklusive Bremse, unterschiedlich stark belasten. 

Mag aber durchaus sein das verschiedene Bikes mal mehr und mal weniger zum Fahrstil eines bestimmten Fahrers passen.


----------



## Dusius (18. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Tja Bodo, da hast Du deine Hausaufgaben wohl nicht richtig gemacht.
> Meine letzten drei Canyon haben sich über meinen Fahrstiel nie beschwert.
> 
> Frag mich auch, wie ich es als "extermer Vielbremser" zweimal in das erste
> Drittel der Mega-Finischer im Gesamtresultat geschafft habe, ohne das eine Bremse maulte.


So ich muss es jetzt loswerden, du bist der aller letzte Vollpfosten... Hier wurde gesagt was du tun kannst um das Quietschen los zu werden, wenn du zu dumm bist das umzusetzen dann tut es mir leid. 

Du bist ja sogar zu dumm um zu verstehen dass das quietschen rein gar nichts mit dem Bike selbst zu tun hat. 

Kauf dir bitte wieder ein Canyon und dann geh die Leute im Canyon Forum nerven.

Sorry aber irgendwann reicht es echt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Juli 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Tja Bodo, da hast Du deine Hausaufgaben wohl nicht richtig gemacht.
> Meine letzten drei Canyon haben sich über meinen Fahrstiel nie beschwert.
> 
> Frag mich auch, wie ich es als "extermer Vielbremser" zweimal in das erste
> Drittel der Mega-Finischer im Gesamtresultat geschafft habe, ohne das eine Bremse maulte.


Entschuldige hab versucht dich zum Nachdenken zu Bringen. Aber zu deinen Problem
1. Bremssattel hat bei Carbon keine so gute Wärmeabfuhr wie bei Alu, wir haben in Tests allerdings keine solche Probleme
	provozieren können. Wie auch andere Hersteller
2. Fehler in deiner Bremsaufnahme sehr Unwahrscheinlich aber man soll nie Nie sagen. Wenn halt Garnichts hilft währe ich
	dafür sie Sitzstrebe zu Tauschen obwohl das höchst Unwahrscheinlich hilft. Diese Streben werden auf den Prüfständen so
	Hard Getestet das kannst auch du nicht Erreichen .
Also erst mal gruss Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, das war ja kein echter Vorwurf!  B)
> 
> Könntest Du hier bitte etwas zum aktuellen Stand bzgl. Ursache und dauerhafter Lösung wg. der Hinterbau-Thematik schreiben?
> Wie schon hier
> ...


Das mit den Schrauben ist auch nur ein Hinweis an alle.
Zu der Ungenauigkeit des Kettenabstand kann ich dir nur den Stand der Dinge mitteilen , Wir haben etwa 100 Slide Carbon
vermessen hatten dabei 3 Bikes unter 3mm Abstand davon wahren 2 von den Laufrad Fehlerhaft 1 hatte nur 2,5mm bei
Richtigen Einbau wir sind mit unseren Hersteller im Gespräch als sofort Lösung kommt wohl ein VA Inlett . Das ist aber erst mal eine Annahme genaueres in etwa 10 Tagen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (19. Juli 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> So ich muss es jetzt loswerden, du bist der aller letzte Vollpfosten... Hier wurde gesagt was du tun kannst um das Quietschen los zu werden, wenn du zu dumm bist das umzusetzen dann tut es mir leid.
> 
> Du bist ja sogar zu dumm um zu verstehen dass das quietschen rein gar nichts mit dem Bike selbst zu tun hat.
> 
> ...


Deine Wortwahl ist hier völlig fehl am Platz und wenn man deine Kommentare liest, dann sind die meisten hier unfähig, haben null Ahnung, können nicht fahren, sind dumm und Vollpfosten. Beleidigungen haben in einem Forum nichts verloren!!!


----------



## cemetery (19. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das mit den Schrauben ist auch nur ein Hinweis an alle.
> Zu der Ungenauigkeit des Kettenabstand kann ich dir nur den Stand der Dinge mitteilen , Wir haben etwa 100 Slide Carbon
> vermessen hatten dabei 3 Bikes unter 3mm Abstand davon wahren 2 von den Laufrad Fehlerhaft 1 hatte nur 2,5mm bei
> Richtigen Einbau wir sind mit unseren Hersteller im Gespräch als sofort Lösung kommt wohl ein VA Inlett . Das ist aber erst mal eine Annahme genaueres in etwa 10 Tagen.  Gruß Bodo



Abstand kleinstes Ritzel zu Strebe oder Kette zu Strebe? Von der Kette gemessen hab ich nämlich nur 1mm.

Eine Frage zum Fehler im Laufradsatz. Würde ein Kunde mit etwas technischem Hintergrundwissen den Fehler selbst erkennen?


----------



## Dusius (19. Juli 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Deine Wortwahl ist hier völlig fehl am Platz und wenn man deine Kommentare liest, dann sind die meisten hier unfähig, haben null Ahnung, können nicht fahren, sind dumm und Vollpfosten. Beleidigungen haben in einem Forum nichts verloren!!!


Hat ja gedauert bis es so weit genommen ist. Keine Ahnung haben ist nicht schlimm, aber hier über ein Problem reden und die Lösungen nicht annehmen und dann auch noch alles schlecht machen, das ist schlimm


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Dusius (19. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht das beim Slide eigentlich mit dem Loch im Rahmen aus wo beim normalen 8.0 der Schaltzug rein geht? ist das Teil einfach offen oder ist da was anderes drin?


----------



## primus-anus (19. Juli 2014)

Da sind zwei Löcher mit nix drin. Ich habe diese einfach mit Lackschutzfolie zugeklebt, da ich eh grad kleben bin.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (19. Juli 2014)

ok, denke darüber nach doch auf 1x10 umzurüsten


----------



## primus-anus (19. Juli 2014)

Ach ja:
Letzten Dienstag habe ich bei H&S angerufen, wann denn mein SE geliefrt wird. Der freundliche Herr meinte, es würde noch eine knappe Woche dauern. Zwei Tage später war es dann da  
Wirklich sehr gute Arbeit! Sowohl der Service, wie auch das Bike. Ich bin sehr begeistert!!!
Auch passt eine dicke Lackschutzfolie an die Sitzstrebe unten neben dem kleinsten Ritzel.


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Juli 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> So ich muss es jetzt loswerden, du bist der aller letzte Vollpfosten... Hier wurde gesagt was du tun kannst um das Quietschen los zu werden, wenn du zu dumm bist das umzusetzen dann tut es mir leid.
> 
> Du bist ja sogar zu dumm um zu verstehen dass das quietschen rein gar nichts mit dem Bike selbst zu tun hat.
> 
> ...


Deine Kommentare sind unerträglich. Hier wird sachlich mit Argumenten über ein Problem diskutiert und von dir kommen nur Beleidigungen und Anfeindungen nach dem Motto "er hat etwas negatives über mein Bike gesagt, jetzt muss ich ihn fertig machen".

Wenn ich mir Monsterwade Kommentare durchlese hat der sehr wohl Ahnung. Und jeder fährt andere Strecken. Es gibt sehr wohl so steile Trails in den Alpen da MUSS man viel auf der Bremse stehen, auch mit der besten Technik. In den meisten Fällen liegt es wohl an der Bremstechnik, aber eben nicht immer.

Denke mal eine der Hauptursachen hat Bodo ja schon genannt: Carbon leitet Wärme schlechter ab als Alu. Ich vermute mal die Canyons waren aus Alu. Falls die Bremsaufnahme nicht ganz gerade ist müsste man ja sehen, dass die Bremsscheibe nicht optimal aufliegt/schleift?!


----------



## DH-Ralle (19. Juli 2014)

Der Kerl hat keine Ahnung, mir ist es Wurscht wenn er was gegen "mein" Bike sagt. Aber es muss berechtigt sein, es liegt sicher NICHT am Carbon.

Naja, aber mir eh egal  das ich hier gesperrt werde war nunmal eh nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Ich wünsche euch dann noch viel Spaß


----------



## enno112 (19. Juli 2014)

Leute leute,...
Bleibt alle mal ein bisschen locker
Das Wetter ist doch viel zu schön um hier rumzugiften.
Schnapt euch euer Bike, dreht ne Runde und kommt aus der Puste (macht auch den Kopf frei)!
Dann wieder ins Forum und entspannt mitdiskutieren.
Ist doch für alle wesentlich besser, oder


----------



## Nesium (19. Juli 2014)

Wer weis schon wo der fehler liegt. Quitscht es jetzt wie bei nässe oder kreischt es eher wie irgendwas in schwingungen gerät? Das problem kann an so vielen teilen zu suchen sein und wenn man das bike nicht selber in der hand hat ist eine ferndiagnose eh schwierig. Am besten einsenden und die garantie beansprechen, bevor das ganze bike verfluchen, wenn man selber nicht mehr weiter weis. Hast ja noch eines. Das problem scheint ja nicht üblich zu sein, und daher reparierbar.


----------



## primus-anus (19. Juli 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> ok, denke darüber nach doch auf 1x10 umzurüsten


ich fahre die 1x11 jetzt zum ersten mal (vorher 3x9 mit 26" Rädern) und muss sagen, dass es mir recht gut gefällt. dennoch fehlen gefühlte 1-2 hohe Gänge bei dem 30er Kettenblatt. ein 32er wäre natürlich schneller, doch dann könnten mir bei meinem trainingsstand evtl. 1-2 leichte Gänge für steile lange Anstiege fehlen...


----------



## ravenride (21. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 306008


WOW, schöne farbgebung, super rahmen – leider nur ein logodesign auf sekretärinnen niveau. Radon, das logo wird für 2015 so nicht verwendet oder, das ist nur ein platzhalter. Das unterrohr wirkt zu blau auf grund des kurzen firmennamens, provisorisch habe ich das vorhandene logo verzerrt, so sieht das unterrohr dynamischer bzw. nicht so leer aus!


----------



## mineralf (21. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche Schaltauge daliegen, war aber nicht so fleißig um es mal anzubauen um zu testen ....danke für die Info.
> Konntest du die Differenz mit der Einstellschraube am Shifter korrigieren?



Ja die Differenz konnte ich einfach korrigieren. Soweit alles gut. 
Allerdings verstellt sich die Schaltung immer noch ca. im 2 Tage Rhytmus am Trail. Werde mal das Drehmoment des Schaltauges auf die besagten 10Nm kontrollieren. Mal schauen ob ich das noch in den Griff bekomme.

Aber das sind wirklich Kleinigkeiten wenn ich daran denke wieviel Freude mir das Gesamtpaket die 8 Tage am Trail bereitet hat.


----------



## ravenride (21. Juli 2014)

Die rock shox pike lässt sich sehr gefühlvoll einfedern – so mein kurzer test im bikeladen. Im vergleich zu meiner 120mm fox evolution (2013) ein traum. Im laden konnte man nur schlechtes über die fox talas erfahren. Wie ist die erfahrung hier im forum was die talas angeht? 

Ich hatte das tauchrohr der pike gabel mit 160 mm ausgemessen, somit wird die gabel in der praxis maximal 150 mm federn. Ich konnte diese 120mm im stand einfedern, der luftdruck war gefühlt so für mich o.k, keine ahnung wieviel luft in der gabel war. Ich war theoretisch begeistert und was sagen hier die praktiker über die rockshox? Sieht nicht gut aus für fox, oder?

Zweite frage:
existiert hier ein slide carbon 160 mm fahrer, der dieses jahr bereits 30.000 höhenmeter auf seinem konto hat (keine tiefenmeter)? Die meinung würde mich interessieren, 25.000 hm reichen auch! Die kurzen test in der mountainbike sind nicht soooo aussagekräftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## mineralf (21. Juli 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Ich hatte das tauchrohr der pike gabel mit 160 mm ausgemessen, somit wird die gabel in der praxis maximal 150 mm federn.



Falsch. Die Pike nutzt definitiv die vollen 160mm. Bei etwas höheren Drops mit flacher Landung hab ich das schon geschafft. Hängt natürlich alles vom Setup ab. Ich habe 5psi mehr als der aufgedruckte empfohlene Druck. 150mm Federweg schaffe ich regelmäßig auf ruppigen Trails. Fühlt sich sehr gut an und auf Trails mit hohen Stufen etc. hab ich so genug Reserve.

BTW: Ich wollte wegem dem Durchschlagen übrigens die beigelegten roten Tokens einbauen um die Endprogression zu erhöhen. Nachdem ich die Pike zerlegt hatte musste ich aber leider feststellen dass die nicht passen. Die Tokens passen nur in die Solo Air!! Davon steht aber in der beigelegten Anleitung kein Wort. In dem Moment war ich mal kurz sauer dass mir eine Anleitung mit Werbeversprechen und Tokens beigelegt wird die für mein Modell einfach nicht stimmt... Mittlerweile hab ich mich aber wieder beruhigt


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, das Rad ist wohl wieder auf dem Weg zu mir - es wurde ein Spacer eingesetzt!
> 
> @Radon-Bikes, @BODOPROBST:
> Wenn es das ist, an das ich dabei dank der Vorschläge hier denke, kann das doch nicht die finale Lösung sein, oder?



So, das Rad hat heute kurz Hannovers Boden geküsst - nun wurde es auch prompt wieder zurückbeordert.
Die genauen Details erspare ich besser mal allen hier, aber ich hoffe, die letzten vier(!) Wochen Hin, Hin, Hin und Her mit dem Service führen nun auch zur Klarheit auf Seiten H&S/Radon, was genau das Problem und eine befriedigende Dauerlösung für alle ist.



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> ...
> Zu der Ungenauigkeit des Kettenabstand kann ich dir nur den Stand der Dinge mitteilen , Wir haben etwa 100 Slide Carbon
> vermessen hatten dabei 3 Bikes unter 3mm Abstand davon wahren 2 von den Laufrad Fehlerhaft 1 hatte nur 2,5mm bei
> Richtigen Einbau wir sind mit unseren Hersteller im Gespräch als sofort Lösung kommt wohl ein VA Inlett . Das ist aber erst mal eine Annahme genaueres in etwa 10 Tagen.  Gruß Bodo



Bodo, falls Du noch einen Kandidaten zur Sichtung brauchst: Das Rad dürfte Donnerstag oder Freitag wieder bei H&S eintreffen. Es ist das Teil mit dem Ledersofa drauf  B)
Und bitte nimm meinen Beitrag nicht persönlich - es ist nach wie vor ein geiles Bike!
Ich würde nur gerne wieder zum Fahren kommen und mich nicht weiter mit überflüssigen Wehwehchen beschäftigen - wenn Du da was beschleunigen könntest, würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Juli 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So, das Rad hat heute kurz Hannovers Boden geküsst - nun wurde es auch prompt wieder zurückbeordert.
> Die genauen Details erspare ich besser mal allen hier, aber ich hoffe, die letzten vier(!) Wochen Hin, Hin, Hin und Her mit dem Service führen nun auch zur Klarheit auf Seiten H&S/Radon, was genau das Problem und eine befriedigende Dauerlösung für alle ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh da kann ich nur Hoffen das du bald wider die Bike hast zu der Zeit bin ich leider bei unseren Produzent in der Oberpfalz hätte wir dein Bike gern mal Angeschaut.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## knoerrli (22. Juli 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Wie ist die erfahrung hier im forum was die talas angeht?



Ich hab die Talas an meinem Slide 9.0 und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden. Sie spricht schlecht an, wirkt immer bockig egal was ich einstelle und wenn ich den Luftdruck absenke federt die Gabel auch ohne Belastung nicht mehr vollständig heraus. Nach nun 4 Monaten intensiven herum experimentieren wird die Gabel nach meinem Urlaub gegen die Pike getauscht und geht erstmal zu Fox in der Hoffnung das die eine Lösung finden.


----------



## radmodi (22. Juli 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Die rock shox pike lässt sich sehr gefühlvoll einfedern – so mein kurzer test im bikeladen. Im vergleich zu meiner 120mm fox evolution (2013) ein traum. Im laden konnte man nur schlechtes über die fox talas erfahren. Wie ist die erfahrung hier im forum was die talas angeht?
> 
> Ich hatte das tauchrohr der pike gabel mit 160 mm ausgemessen, somit wird die gabel in der praxis maximal 150 mm federn. Ich konnte diese 120mm im stand einfedern, der luftdruck war gefühlt so für mich o.k, keine ahnung wieviel luft in der gabel war. Ich war theoretisch begeistert und was sagen hier die praktiker über die rockshox? Sieht nicht gut aus für fox, oder?
> 
> ...


Ich hab die Talas an meinem 10er Slide und bei Wurzelteppichen holperts schon ziemlich und das geht auf die Unterarme. (Sag Einstellung 28%)
Gröberes schluckt sie gut weg! Ich hatte bisher nur Fox Gabeln und somit keinen direkten Vergleich zur Pike. Liest man die Tests, so gibt es völlig unterschiedliche Bewertungen und die nicht "wirklich schlechte Talas" landet meist auf Platz 2 oder 3 hinter der Pike. Fox überarbeitet gerade das Innenleben der 34er Talas und erste Tests sind positiv ausgefallen. Die Dämpfertechnik RAD soll hier für Verbesserung sorgen.
Vermutlich wird es ein Upgrade geben.
Nachdem Warten nicht zu meinen Stärken zählt, habe ich gestern die Pike RCT 3 solo air für günstige 599,- bestellt. Bin schon neugierig, wie sich das hochgelobte Teil macht.


----------



## Nesium (23. Juli 2014)

Bei Bike Components für noch günstigere 528.--
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35397_Pike-RCT3-Solo-Air-27-5--Federgabel.html


----------



## duc-748S (23. Juli 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Bei Bike Components für noch günstigere 528.--
> https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35397_Pike-RCT3-Solo-Air-27-5--Federgabel.html



Kommt da bei denen nicht hinterher noch die MwSt drauf?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesium (23. Juli 2014)

Jep, ist so. Hab das grad nicht geschnallt weil bei meinen bestellungen aus der schweiz die mwst immer weg bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (23. Juli 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Jep, ist so. Hab das grad nicht geschnallt weil bei meinen bestellungen aus der schweiz die mwst immer weg bleibt.



Ist ja kein Problem,  ich dachte gerade nur kurz, dass die das mittlerweile eventuell geändert hätten.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dermute (24. Juli 2014)

Ich konnte jetzt endlich ein paar Wochen glücklich mit meinem Slide rumfahren.... doch gehen die Probleme jetzt wieder los?

Die Reifen schmeißen ja schon manchmal einige Steinchen hoch, doch eine Auswirkung davon konnte ich nie sehen.
Heute habe ich auf der Innenseite des Rahmens im 'Knick' eine seltsame Stelle entdeckt. Diese hab ich mal fix sauber gewischt und für euch fotografiert:




Man kann mit dem Finger eine richtige Kuhle fühlen, deutlich spürbar! Ein Steinschlag wird es an der Stelle ja sicher nicht sein. Was kann das sonst sein?
Ich bilde mir ein man könne eine Carbonstruktur erkennen. Hat der Rahmen hier irgendeinen Schaden erlitten und durch Verbiegung dann den Lack zum Abplatzen gebracht???
Muss ich mir sorgen machen? 
Vielleicht kann ja direkt @Radon Bikes oder @BODOPROBST was dazu sagen. Das Rad nun ein 3. mal zur Reparatur zu schicken wäre einfach nur die Hölle! 

(Hoffentlich bin ich einfach nur wieder zu hysterisch^^)


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2014)

Das ist bestimmt beim Rahmentausch passiert, bzw. beim Einbau des Dämpfers. Der ist dann gegen das Unterrohr gedotzt. Ist eine typische Macke an dieser Stelle...


----------



## dermute (24. Juli 2014)

Hmm da muss der Dämpfer beim locker Schrauben aber ganz schön mit Wucht rauskommen um mit der geraden Anliegefläche solch einen Lackplatzer zu verursachen! (bei einer Kante würd ich es ja noch verstehen)
Mal abgesehen davon hab ich das bike mittlerweile schon ein-zwei Mal geputzt und da ist mir die Stelle nicht aufgefallen


----------



## cemetery (24. Juli 2014)

Reicht ja wenn er leicht drauf fällt und im Lack in diesem Bereich Risse entstehen. Vibrationen erledigen dann über kurz oder lang den Rest und irgendwann platzt dir das ganze Stückchen weg. Nach einem Steinschlag siehst du den Schaden oft auch erst nach einer Weile und fragst dich wo der jetzt kommt weil du den verursachenden Vorfall längst vergessen hast.


----------



## radmodi (24. Juli 2014)

Servus Zusammen,
hab mir heute die Pike RCT 3 solo air drangeschraubt und ich muss sagen, der Unterschied zur Fox Talas ist riesig! Das bike fährt sich ganz anders, kann man kaum erklären. Ich bin begeistert und kann sie nur jedem 9/10er Slide Fahrer empfehlen, der mit der Talas nicht glücklich ist. Warum Radon die teure Talas verbaut, wird wohl ein Rätsel bleiben...
Pike forever!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Hmm da muss der Dämpfer beim locker Schrauben aber ganz schön mit Wucht rauskommen um mit der geraden Anliegefläche solch einen Lackplatzer zu verursachen! (bei einer Kante würd ich es ja noch verstehen)
> Mal abgesehen davon hab ich das bike mittlerweile schon ein-zwei Mal geputzt und da ist mir die Stelle nicht aufgefallen



Mir ist das auch schon passiert weil ich vor Jahren beim ersten Dämpferausbau das Heck nicht gesichert habe, schwups war ne kleine Macke im Rahmen.


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> hab mir heute die Pike RCT 3 solo air drangeschraubt und ich muss sagen, der Unterschied zur Fox Talas ist riesig! Das bike fährt sich ganz anders, kann man kaum erklären. Ich bin begeistert und kann sie nur jedem 9/10er Slide Fahrer empfehlen, der mit der Talas nicht glücklich ist. Warum Radon die teure Talas verbaut, wird wohl ein Rätsel bleiben...
> Pike forever!



Fox ist im Händler Einkauf günstig, dafür holen sie sich das Geld im Service und den Ersatzteilen wieder.


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Juli 2014)

@*dermute*

Würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Mein alter Carbon Rahmen hatte Nobby Nics drauf, die hatten auch alles extrem hochgeschleudert und das gepaart mit wenig Abstand zu den Sitzstreben - ich hatte bestimmt 10-15 von so Steinschlägen, teilweise noch schlimmer..


----------



## dermute (25. Juli 2014)

Nagut wenn ihr meint das sei nur ein normaler Lackplatzer lass ich es darauf mal beruhen. Danke jungs! 
Fühlt sich nur erstaunlich tief an.
Sollt man sowas noch irgendwie nachbehandeln mit Klarlack oder so? Einfach so aus der Sprayflasche?


----------



## cemetery (25. Juli 2014)

Würde mich an deiner Stelle mal nach einem Lackstift in passender Farbe umsehen. Der ist in der Regel etwas dickflüssiger und eignet sich gut für so tiefe Macken.


----------



## dermute (25. Juli 2014)

Das klingt auch vernünftig. Hat jemand die RAL Farbe für das verwendete schwarz?


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. Juli 2014)




----------



## Vincy (25. Juli 2014)

Sieht chic aus! 
Der gelbe Dekorstreifen könnte da aber noch etwas dezenter sein, im Design und auch etwas blasser.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (25. Juli 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> hab mir heute die Pike RCT 3 solo air drangeschraubt und ich muss sagen, der Unterschied zur Fox Talas ist riesig! Das bike fährt sich ganz anders, kann man kaum erklären. Ich bin begeistert und kann sie nur jedem 9/10er Slide Fahrer empfehlen, der mit der Talas nicht glücklich ist. Warum Radon die teure Talas verbaut, wird wohl ein Rätsel bleiben...
> Pike forever!



Fahre auch die Pike im 9.0 und bin sehr glücklich damit. Habe die Fox ungefahren ausgebaut. Sie steht nun zum Verkauf, wer Interesse hat. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-34-talas-ctd-2014-kashima-27-zoll-650b-160mm


----------



## Nezzar (25. Juli 2014)

Schwarz-orange <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 308038 Anhang anzeigen 308039 Anhang anzeigen 308038 Anhang anzeigen 308039 Anhang anzeigen 308040



Ergon GE1 Griffe komplett schwarz oder sind das andere?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juli 2014)

Hi,

es gab in letzter Zeit vereinzelt Probleme mit schleifenden Ketten an dem Slide Carbon 160 8.0 SE. 

Nach erfolgter Überprüfung mehrerer Slide Carbon 160 8.0 SE in unserer Werkstatt hat sich bei allen betroffenen Bikes eine gelöste bzw. nicht fest montierte Kassette als Ursache der zu weit rechts liegenden Kette und dem hierdurch verursachten Schleifen am Rahmen herausgestellt.
Sollte es daher zu dem beschriebenen Problem, beginnend mit schlechtem Schaltverhalten auf das kleinste Ritzel kommen, müsste überprüft werden, ob sich im Fahrbetrieb die Kassette gelockert hat und diese ggf. mit 40 Nm Drehmoment nachgezogen werden.

WICHTIG: Weder in die Nabe noch an den Rahmen gehören Spacer oder Unterlegscheiben. Von einem unterfüttern der Nabe auf mehr als 142mm wird dringend abgeraten!

Wir entschuldigen uns bei den Betroffenen für die entstandenen Umstände und wünschen euch weiterhin eine schöne Bike-Saison!

Das Radon Team


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## cemetery (25. Juli 2014)

Kann das gerade nicht nachvollziehen. Die Kassette sollte doch über die Kette schon soviel Zug bekommen das sie von selbst fest wird 

Ich hab meine Kassette jetzt zwar auch noch nicht geprüft, aber ich hab 1mm von Kette zu Schwinge und das Schaltverhalten ist auf allen Gängen tadellos. Ich werd das zwar gerne mal prüfen, aber mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir das die Kassette fest ist.


----------



## hw_doc (25. Juli 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> hab mir heute die Pike RCT 3 solo air drangeschraubt und ich muss sagen, der Unterschied zur Fox Talas ist riesig! Das bike fährt sich ganz anders, kann man kaum erklären. Ich bin begeistert und kann sie nur jedem 9/10er Slide Fahrer empfehlen, der mit der Talas nicht glücklich ist. Warum Radon die teure Talas verbaut, wird wohl ein Rätsel bleiben...
> Pike forever!



Ich habe gerade das Fahrwerk meine Giant Trance X bei Flatout-Supension tunen lassen:
Ganz beachtlich, was die aus ner Standard-F-Series und einem RP23 rausgeholt haben. Ich denke, denen sollten die Wehwehchen mit der Talas bekannt sein und man kann für wenig Geld eine deutlich bessere Performance rausholen - im Zweifelsfall auch ohne Verlust der Herstellergarantie, die sind offizieller Servicepartner.



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es gab in letzter Zeit vereinzelt Probleme mit schleifenden Ketten an dem Slide Carbon 160 8.0 SE.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung!
Nun weiß ich, warum mein offiziell just mit Unterlegscheibe versorgtes Slide so schnell wieder zurück sollte...
Aber auch ich kann nicht behaupten, dass die Kassette sich irgendwie locker angefühlt hätte - und ich hatte sowas dieses Jahr schon an einem anderen Bike...



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie macht sich eine gelöste Kassette bemerkbar? Wackelt da was oder fällt da nicht irgendwann der Verschlussring ab.
> *Wie viel mm sollte das Achsende über die Kassette überstehen? Gibt es da eine Schnittdarstellung mit Maßen?
> *
> Kann man eine 11er Kassette so falsch montieren das sie nicht richtig aufgesteckt ist und trotzdem fest angezogen werden kann?
> ...



Siehe oben, das trifft es IMO auch nicht ganz. Ich zitiere mal aus der Krankenakte meines Slides:
_

der Artikel Radon Slide Carbon 650B 160 8.0 SE wurde repariert.
der Artikel Rücksendung nach erfolgter Reparatur wurde repariert.
der Artikel Falsche Hülse am Freilauf verbaut wurde repariert.
der Artikel richtige Hülse verbaut und Schaltung eingestellt wurde repariert.
Sie werden den Artikel in den nächsten Tagen zurückerhalten.
_

Sieht für mich also eher nach "falsche Hülse" aus. Ich bin gespannt, was mich erwartet, wenn mich das Rad dann irgendwann wieder erreicht...


----------



## cemetery (25. Juli 2014)

Der Ansatz von comfortbiker ist glaub ich schon ganz gut. Ein paar Maße und man könnte mit einem Meßschieber schnell mal alles gegen messen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Juli 2014)

Slide 650 B Carbon 8.0 wird mit Pike, XT, Stealth, DT M1700 Spline 2999,- kosten, das 9.0 mit Pike, XO, SRAM GUIDE, Crossmax XL 3599,-, das 9.0 XO1 3399,- und das 10.0 FOX 34 Talas FIT, XTR 4499,-


----------



## gandergr (26. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem Slide hatte ich auch eine lose Kassette. Das Schaltverhalten war ok und es hat auch nichts geschliffen. Jedoch war ein 'knarzen' hörbar, bei starkem Antritt. Das Problem war nur, dass durch das fehlende Anzugsdrehmoment der Freilauf starke Abdrücke der Kassette erhalten hat und die Kassette nachher nur mit' etwas Gewalt' montiert werden konnte. Da es sich um einen Montagefehler handelt, würde ich mich interessieren, ob Radon mir einen neuen Freilauf schickt...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Slide 650 B Carbon 8.0 wird mit Pike, XT, Stealth, DT M1700 Spline 2999,- kosten, das 9.0 mit Pike, XO, SRAM GUIDE, Crossmax XL 3599,-, das 9.0 XO1 3399,- und das 10.0 FOX 34 Talas FIT, XTR 4499,-
> Anhang anzeigen 308322



Der Slide 160 Rahmen ist bestimmt einer der schoensten auf dem Markt aber leider kriegt Ihr dax mit der Grafikdesign einfach nicht hin. Die Streifen wirken total plump und der Schriftzug nach wie vor extrem fantasielos und von den Proportionen nicht stimmig...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Juli 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Der Slide 160 Rahmen ist bestimmt einer der schoensten auf dem Markt aber leider kriegt Ihr dax mit der Grafikdesign einfach nicht hin. Die Streifen wirken total plump und der Schriftzug nach wie vor extrem fantasielos und von den Proportionen nicht stimmig...!



…über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.


----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Juli 2014)

Das Slide 650 Carbon 9.0 3599,- wird es auch in einer Black Edition geben.


----------



## Vincy (26. Juli 2014)

Sieht aus, als hätte man da einfach Klebestreifen drangepappt.
Da gefällt mir das 2014er Dekor besser.
Ist das mit den gelben Streifen das Black Edition? Der Ausstattung nach zu urteilen schon.


----------



## haekel72 (26. Juli 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als hätte man da einfach Klebestreifen drangepappt.


Na dann bleib mal Schön bei deinem Cube^^
Ähmm, sind da etwa weiße Klebestreifen drauf?


----------



## Vincy (26. Juli 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Na dann bleib mal Schön bei deinem Cube^^


 
Liebend gern. Das Slide hält mich da garantiert nicht davon ab.


----------



## primus-anus (26. Juli 2014)

Die Pike und der Monarch an meinem SE, haben mich im ersten Moment enttäuscht. Ich denke mal, dass es daran liegt, dass mein einziger Vergleich die Fox 32 Talas und der RP 23 an meinem Opium sind. Diese bügeln dort alles weg, was da so kommt, gleich bei welcher Geschwindigkeit habe ich immer optimale Traktion. Ich denke mal, dass ich die Rock Shox noch etwas einfahren muss, oder haben die bei Euch von Anfang an funktioniert? Bei mir verhalten sich Gabel und Dämpfer so, als wäre nicht genügend Zugstufe eingestellt. Auch ist der auf der Gabel angegebene Druck für mich viel zu hoch (7 bar lt. Tabelle ich fahre 5, da sonst zu hart). Brauch ich einfach noch gedult, oder wäre ein Service angesagt? Was meint Ihr? Ach so: ich bin bis jetzt ca. 150 - 200 km gefahren. Danke für Euren input


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (27. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Slide 650 B Carbon 8.0 wird mit Pike, XT, Stealth, DT M1700 Spline 2999,- kosten, das 9.0 mit Pike, XO, SRAM GUIDE, Crossmax XL 3599,-, das 9.0 XO1 3399,- und das 10.0 FOX 34 Talas FIT, XTR 4499,-
> Anhang anzeigen 308322



An CHRIS STAHL bzgl. corporate design!!!

Wegen dem unschönen logo hatte ich den kauf des slide carbon auf 2015 verschoben, natürlich in der hoffnung, dass es anders und besser wird. Jetzt bin nur noch ettäuscht. Das oberrohr wirkt dominant gelb, das unterrohr dominant schwarz, leider nicht ausgewogen. Ich frage mich, was für ein desingner/grafiker kann so etwas verbrechen.

Anbei zwei fotos von scott wie man es nicht bzw. machen sollte. Auch bei scott hatte man 2009/2010 kein optimales design angewendet, aber sie haben es eingesehen und sind nach zwei jahren zum konventionellen design zurückgekehrt. Auf dem fotos ist ein 2010 scott genius und ein 2013 scott spark zu sehen. 

Selbst das unkonventielle 2010 genius design wirkt im gegenteil zum radon 2014 wie aus einem guß. Radon besteht aus fünf buchstaben wie auch scott. Am 2013 spark werden vier farben verwendet (rahmenfarbe braun eloxiert), aber gekonnt und dezent wie man sieht. Sieht eher konservativ und dennoch modern, dass kann man sooo unterschreiben. 

Typographisch befindet sich das RADON logo aller höchstens auf sekretärinen niveau, leider. Auch die typographie unterliegt dem zeitgeist und dieser schreitet jeden tag voran.


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Juli 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> An CHRIS STAHL bzgl. corporate design!!!
> 
> Wegen dem unschönen logo hatte ich den kauf des slide carbon auf 2015 verschoben, natürlich in der hoffnung, dass es anders und besser wird. Jetzt bin nur noch ettäuscht. Das oberrohr wirkt dominant gelb, das unterrohr dominant schwarz, leider nicht ausgewogen. Ich frage mich, was für ein desingner/grafiker kann so etwas verbrechen.
> 
> ...


Danke für die sachlichen Anmerkungen, wir werden sie im kommenden Jahr meiner Sekretärin zur Bearbeitung vorlegen.


----------



## primus-anus (27. Juli 2014)

@ravenride 
Es soll Menschen geben, die ihr Rad nicht allein nach der Farbgestaltung sondern nach Fahreigenschaften und Einsatzzweck aussuchen, da sie es nicht nur vom Bett aus von der Seite, sondern auch gelegentlich von oben während der Fahrt betrachten...
Mir gefällt die schwarz-gelbe Variante des slide sehr gut in Verbindung mit dem unauffälligen Logo. Dynamisch, schlicht, nicht aufdringlich, dennoch nicht unauffällig und schon gar kein bunter Einheitsbrei á la scott oder cube. Doch das ist auch nur meine bescheidene Meinung und soll auch nur verdeutlichen, dass Geschäcker zum Glück verschieden sind, sonst würden wir alle mit dem gleichen Rad in der gleichen Farbe durch den Wald donnern, oder durchs Schlafzimmer ;-)
Gruß


----------



## fazer_ (27. Juli 2014)

wird es einen separaten rahmen/rahmenset zu kaufen geben oder nur als komplettbike?


----------



## ravenride (27. Juli 2014)

primus-anus schrieb:


> @ravenride
> Es soll Menschen geben, die ihr Rad nicht allein nach der Farbgestaltung sondern nach Fahreigenschaften und Einsatzzweck aussuchen, da sie es nicht nur vom Bett aus von der Seite, sondern auch gelegentlich von oben während der Fahrt betrachten...
> Mir gefällt die schwarz-gelbe Variante des slide sehr gut in Verbindung mit dem unauffälligen Logo. Dynamisch, schlicht, nicht aufdringlich, dennoch nicht unauffällig und schon gar kein bunter Einheitsbrei á la scott oder cube. Doch das ist auch nur meine bescheidene Meinung und soll auch nur verdeutlichen, dass Geschäcker zum Glück verschieden sind, sonst würden wir alle mit dem gleichen Rad in der gleichen Farbe durch den Wald donnern, oder durchs Schlafzimmer ;-)
> Gruß



Gebe dir recht, geschmäcke sind unterschiedlich! Nur der eine hat eine feine zunge bzw. der geschmack ist sehr fein ausgeprägt bei dem nächsten eben weniger! Scott hat ein ausgewogenes design aber ein unterdurchnittliches fahrwerk (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) – dass gegensatz zu radon eben. 

Aus dem grund fahre ich nächstes jahr nach 4 jahren scott eine andere marke und es sollte ein slide carbon werden. Es spricht alles für radon bis auf das RADON LOGO (die augen essen leider auch mit!). Kann mit trek remedy 140mm federweg, in zukunft auch leben, oder... oder... oder. 

Dass mit der sekretärin, ist eine übliche redewendung in der graphischen branche. Das hätte ich anders umschreiben sollen, sorry!


----------



## radmodi (27. Juli 2014)

@ravenride 
...ich finde der Schrank passt nicht zum Boden. 
Spaß beiseite, ich bin deiner Meinung und bei soviel Kohle, sollte auch das Design zum wirklich gelungenen bike passen. Wobei der Schrifttyp aus dem Logo übernommen wurde, was keinesfalls verkehrt ist. Zeitgeist hin oder her, wer würde jährlich sein Logo ändern.


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Juli 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Gebe dir recht, geschmäcke sind unterschiedlich! Nur der eine hat eine feine zunge bzw. der geschmack ist sehr fein ausgeprägt bei dem nächsten eben weniger! Scott hat ein ausgewogenes design aber ein unterdurchnittliches fahrwerk (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) – dass gegensatz zu radon eben.
> 
> Aus dem grund fahre ich nächstes jahr nach 4 jahren scott eine andere marke und es sollte ein slide carbon werden. Es spricht alles für radon bis auf das RADON LOGO (die augen essen leider auch mit!). Kann mit trek remedy 140mm federweg, in zukunft auch leben, oder... oder... oder.
> 
> Dass mit der sekretärin, ist eine übliche redewendung in der graphischen branche. Das hätte ich anders umschreiben sollen, sorry!



Wenn solche Vergleiche und Redewendungen üblich in der graphischen Branche wären, dann wäre die graphische Branche sehr chauvinistisch, anmaßend und primitiv.
Was sagen eigentlich die Sekretärinnen der Branche dazu?


----------



## primus-anus (27. Juli 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Gebe dir recht, geschmäcke sind unterschiedlich! Nur der eine hat eine feine zunge bzw. der geschmack ist sehr fein ausgeprägt bei dem nächsten eben weniger! Scott hat ein ausgewogenes design aber ein unterdurchnittliches fahrwerk (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) – dass gegensatz zu radon eben.
> 
> Aus dem grund fahre ich nächstes jahr nach 4 jahren scott eine andere marke und es sollte ein slide carbon werden. Es spricht alles für radon bis auf das RADON LOGO (die augen essen leider auch mit!). Kann mit trek remedy 140mm federweg, in zukunft auch leben, oder... oder... oder.


Ich glaube ich habe Dich verstanden: "Scott sieht gut aus, deswegen hab ich es mir 4 Jahre lang im Schlafzimmer mit meiner Sekretärin angesehen. Jetzt beim Fahren hab ich gemerkt, das es doof ist. Das Slide ist ein tolles Rad, das Logo gefällt mir aber nicht. Deswegen kann ich es mir nicht kaufen. Lieber kaufe ich ein ganz anderes Rad für einen etwas anderen Einsatzzweck, was mir aber besser gefällt."
Wenn er sich sein Rad nach der Optik aussucht, kann er das ja machen. Jeder, wie es Ihm passt. Schließlich sucht man sich seine Sekretärinnen in der Grafikbranche ja auch nach dem Geschmack aus, denn das Auge isst ja mit.

Bei allen anderen Foren-Lesern möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle für das Befeuern dieses Freds mit Sinnlosigkeiten entschuldigen. Meine narzistische Seite fühlte sich gekränkt und suchte nach Genugtuung.

In diesem Sinne, auf den geistreichen Zeitgeist der Grafikbranche


----------



## haekel72 (27. Juli 2014)

Da werden wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen! Design ist Geschmack aber das Gesamtpaket muss Stimmen - so wie bei Radon. Ob das bei dem viel gelobten Scott so ist, liegt nicht in meinem Ermessen! Du wirst es wohl Wissen!


----------



## dermute (27. Juli 2014)

Beim Putzen habe ich heut mal die Schaltung neu einstellen wollen, so ganz glücklich war ich nicht. Sagt mal: liegt das an mir oder ist es einfach verdammt fricklich den 2-fach Umwerfer richtig einzustellen?? Die Außenanschläge ganz nach außen und dann eig nur mit der Zugspannung gearbeitet. Was besseres als quasi keine Luft aufm kleinsten und größten Gang zum Umwerfer bekomm ich nicht hin :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (27. Juli 2014)

2-fach Umwerfer einstellen ist eigentlich das einfachste der Welt. Wenn die Anschläge passen braucht der Zug nur noch eine gewisse Grundspannung und fertig. Wenn ich da bis jetzt mal Probleme hatte war einfach schon von Anfang an zu viel Spannung auf dem Schaltzug.

Also wenn ich gar nichts wirklich zufriedenstellend klappt würde ich mal den Zug komplett lösen, dann die Anschläge einstellen in dem du den Umwerfer von Hand drückst (Aufpassen beim Kurbeln, du wärst nicht der erste der da unschöne Erfahrungen mit Kette und Kettenblatt macht) danach erst den Zug einhängen und dann noch die Zugspannung einstellen.


----------



## Ole673 (27. Juli 2014)

Hab heute an meinem Slide 160 8.0 se festgestellt, dass die Kassette ganz schön axiales Spiel hat. Könnte ja evtl der Grund dafür sein dass sich die Schaltung nur sehr bescheiden einstellen lässt.


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2014)

Ole673 schrieb:


> Hab heute an meinem Slide 160 8.0 se festgestellt, dass die Kassette ganz schön axiales Spiel hat. Könnte ja evtl der Grund dafür sein dass sich die Schaltung nur sehr bescheiden einstellen lässt.



Dann ist der Lockring lose. Der MUSS mit 40NM angezogen werden. Sonst verkratzte Dir Deine Strebe und Schalten wird unpräzise.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leuts,
habe bei meinem 9.0 nun nach ca. 300 Km Kratzer an der Schwinge festgestellt. Da wo dieser Bogen/Steeg ist sind auf beiden Innenseiten der Schwinge Kratzer. Genau an der Stelle wo der Reifen vorbeirotiert. Die Bilder dazu unten. Ist das Sand oder Steinchen, die da vom Profil mitgeführt werden und den Lack abschmiergeln? Da scheint mir der Lack echt dünn bzw. nicht besonders widerstandsfähig zu sein  
Habe ich Leidensgenossen?


----------



## xxluthorxx (28. Juli 2014)

ja sieht bei mir genauso aus, hatte Aufkleber drübergepatched is aber auch schon wieder abgeflogen, bzw durchgescheuert =/. Vielleicht farblich passendes Isolierband drumwickeln in dem Bereich.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (28. Juli 2014)

Was erwartet ihr, ist doch normal das das passiert! Die einzige Möglichkeit das zu verhindern ist die Verwendung einer guten Steinschlagschutzfolie, bei mir funktioniert das bisher perfekt aber bestimmt kein Isolierband oder Ähnliches...


----------



## ron101 (28. Juli 2014)

Bei mir ist das auch schon ziemlich abgewetzt.
Beim dem Bügel hatte ich auch eine Folie rangeklebt, aber die ist auch bereits durchgescheuert.
Na ja kein wunder bei dem Wetter, in dem Hans Dampf leibt der Matsch irgend wie so richtig kleben.

Cheers
ron


----------



## xxluthorxx (28. Juli 2014)

btw hyper, so wie dein Reifen noch aussieht hast noch keinen trail gefahren =)


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2014)

Ich warte noch ein bisschen bis alles schön rau ist, dann kommt eine Lage Glasfaser drauflaminiert und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealTobiTobsen (28. Juli 2014)

Naja, an meinem alten Alu Esel ist das nicht passiert. @Hyper: sauber geklebt Junge!
Habs jetzt auch mit Steinschlagfolie abgeklebt. Ganz schöne Frikkelarbeit an dem Bogen...

...ach und übrigens: so ein GEILES Rad!


----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2014)

Da müßte einfach mal ein paar Milimeter mehr Platz sein. Keine Ahnung warum Radon da immer so knapp baut. Andere Hersteller bekommen das auch hin und der Rahmen ist steif genug.


----------



## Whip (29. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Slide 650 B Carbon 8.0 wird mit Pike, XT, Stealth, DT M1700 Spline 2999,- kosten, das 9.0 mit Pike, XO, SRAM GUIDE, Crossmax XL 3599,-, das 9.0 XO1 3399,- und das 10.0 FOX 34 Talas FIT, XTR 4499,-
> Anhang anzeigen 308322


Boah, sieht das geil aus! War noch am hadern wegen der aktuellen Farben, aber jetzt habt ihr mich... Wann gibt's das ? 

Edit: grad noch die Bilder aus diesem Post entdeckt:


ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 308038 Anhang anzeigen 308039 Anhang anzeigen 308038 Anhang anzeigen 308039 Anhang anzeigen 308040


Ich kann nimmer. Bitte genau so, so schnell wie möglich!


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (29. Juli 2014)

xxluthorxx schrieb:


> btw hyper, so wie dein Reifen noch aussieht hast noch keinen trail gefahren =)




Das Bild ist selbstverständlich noch im Neuzustand entstanden!

Das Bike wird schon richtig benutzt und steht nicht nur im Wohnzimmer rum...


----------



## Aalex (29. Juli 2014)

würde im Hinterbau ein stück dünnes memorycarbon aufkleben

das ist erheblich wiederstandsfähiger als folie


----------



## help (29. Juli 2014)

@BODOPROBST : wurde eigentlich an der Geometrie fürs 2015er etwas geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## primus-anus (29. Juli 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das auch schon ziemlich abgewetzt.
> Beim dem Bügel hatte ich auch eine Folie rangeklebt, aber die ist auch bereits durchgescheuert.
> Na ja kein wunder bei dem Wetter, in dem Hans Dampf leibt der Matsch irgend wie so richtig kleben.
> 
> ...


Ich habe meinen Hinterbau, also den Bügel und die Sitzstreben im bereich des Reifens auch mit Folie beklebt. Ich habe dazu die 3M Scotchgard benutzt. Die habe ich schon seit 6 Jahren an meinem Opium in der einer dünneren Ausführung verklebt. Die kann richtig was ab, scheuert nicht durch und ist transparent. Ein wenig stumpf wird sie mit der Zeit schon, doch das stört mich nicht. Das Bekleben des Bogens ist allerdings sehr mühsam und sieht bei mir auch nicht so schön aus wie bei Hyper. Ich überlege derzeit, es hinten auch mit einem marsch guard zu versuchen. Hat das jemand schon gemacht?
Gruß


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2014)

help schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST : wurde eigentlich an der Geometrie fürs 2015er etwas geändert?


Nein der Rahmen bleibt Baugleich. wir sind allerdings über ein Race Modell am Nachdenken. Gruß Bodo


----------



## TiSpOkEs (30. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie breit beim 8.0 se das innnelager ist? 64,5 mm (bb30) oder 86 bzw 90?

#


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Juli 2014)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie breit beim 8.0 se das innnelager ist? 64,5 mm (bb30) oder 86 bzw 90?
> 
> #


BB92 also 92mm das ist Shimano STD Einpresslager .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## TiSpOkEs (30. Juli 2014)

Danke für die schnelle antwort. D.h. die x01 kurbel ist eine normale gxp und keine bb30. Oder?


----------



## Aalex (30. Juli 2014)

genau.


----------



## cemetery (30. Juli 2014)

Ganz normales GXP ja.


----------



## stromb6 (30. Juli 2014)

Slide 160 8.0 SE incl. DMR Vault Pedale in Rahmengröße L 12,6kg.


----------



## cemetery (30. Juli 2014)

@stromb6 

Was genau hast da verwendet und wo bekommt man es?


----------



## primus-anus (30. Juli 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Slide 160 8.0 SE incl. DMR Vault Pedale in Rahmengröße L 12,6kg.Anhang anzeigen 309493


Sehr schön gemacht! Welche Folie hast du da benutzt?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychof (30. Juli 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Slide 160 8.0 SE incl. DMR Vault Pedale in Rahmengröße L 12,6kg.Anhang anzeigen 309493



Schaut sehr gut aus! Und noch a Frage: Rahmengröße L... wie kommst Du damit zu zurecht, wie groß bist Du, wie ist Deine Schrittlänge?


----------



## stromb6 (31. Juli 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @stromb6
> 
> Was genau hast da verwendet und wo bekommt man es?



Das sind die S-Haken von Jagwire.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uer-Zugverlegung.html?xtcr=224&xtmcl=jag+wire



primus-anus schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht! Welche Folie hast du da benutzt?
> Gruß



http://www.amazon.de/FK-Automotive-...F8&qid=1406784566&sr=8-7&keywords=carbonfolie




psychof schrieb:


> Schaut sehr gut aus! Und noch a Frage: Rahmengröße L... wie kommst Du damit zu zurecht, wie groß bist Du, wie ist Deine Schrittlänge?



Bin 186 cm groß (Schrittlänge 90 cm). Der Rahmen in L passt perfekt. Das Bike ist kompakt, die Front ist um ca 2 cm tiefer als beim Cube Stereo 160 in der selben Rahmengröße.


----------



## primus-anus (31. Juli 2014)

@stromb6 Danke!


----------



## TiSpOkEs (31. Juli 2014)

Stereo in L ist auch echt komisch. Hatte das in M weil mir wars Oberrohr zu hoch. Am Geißkopf beim you go first war m perfekt von der Höhe. Nur viel zu kurz

Bin auch 188 cm. Selbst das xl  ist zu kurz in meinen Augen. 

Beim radon hab ich das xl ins auge gefasst. Das l wirkt mir auch noch bissl zu kurz. 

Gruß


----------



## cemetery (31. Juli 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Das sind die S-Haken von Jagwire.



Danke  Ich wusste das es sowas gibt aber nicht wie die Dinger heißen. 



TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Bin auch 188 cm. Selbst das xl  ist zu kurz in meinen Augen.
> 
> Beim radon hab ich das xl ins auge gefasst. Das l wirkt mir auch noch bissl zu kurz.
> 
> Gruß



Am besten ausprobieren. Mit deiner Grösse kommen sowohl L als auch XL in Frage.


----------



## dermute (1. August 2014)

Weis jemand wo man die Spacer für den Monarch-Dämpfer bekommt? Hab ne schicke Anleitung zum Einbau gefunden, aber find irgendwie nirgends die Spacer selbst.

Nachtrag: sind es diese Hier? Bottomless Ring Kit


----------



## Beppe (1. August 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Weis jemand wo man die Spacer für den Monarch-Dämpfer bekommt? Hab ne schicke Anleitung zum Einbau gefunden, aber find irgendwie nirgends die Spacer selbst.
> 
> Nachtrag: sind es diese Hier? Bottomless Ring Kit


Google mal nach air can tuning kit.
Die Ringe kannst du dir auch aus ner alten Trinkflasche zusammenschneiden.


----------



## ChrisStahl (1. August 2014)

Schöner "Schei.."-Test in der neuen Freeride. Der Rock Shox Dämpfer hat versagt. Trotz Tipp für das PL hat sich das Slide Carbon 8.0 SE unter Wert verkauft. Wir bitte das zu entschuldigen. Wir müssen die Räder, die wir einschicken auch mal vorher ausprobieren. Statt 10/10 nur 9/10: Die verdiente Quittung!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. August 2014)

Oh, oh, das gibt Mecker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (1. August 2014)

...n´richtiger Dämfper, oh, oh.


----------



## cemetery (1. August 2014)

@ChrisStahl - Konntet ihr den Dämpfer nach dem Test begutachten und tatsächlich einen defekt feststellen oder ist das nach wie vor eine Vermutung weil man es sich "nicht anders erklären kann"?


----------



## filiale (1. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir müssen die Räder, die wir einschicken auch mal vorher ausprobieren.



Das wäre mal ein guter Start mit den Monteuren zu sprechen und die Endkontrolle auch für die normale Kundenauslieferung zu optimieren.


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das wäre mal ein guter Start mit den Monteuren zu sprechen und die Endkontrolle auch für die normale Kundenauslieferung zu optimieren.



Tja da müssen wir uns mal den Kopf machen. Meiner Meinung lag das aber am Dämpfer. By the way: ich finde den Fox Dämpfer auch wesentlich besser. Entweder war der Monarch defekt, oder das Bike harmoniert besser mit dem Fox. Wäre der Monarch defekt, darf so ein Bike nicht an den Kunden. Es auch noch an die Freeride zu schicken ist ja schon Selbstsabotage.


----------



## primus-anus (2. August 2014)

Hallo,
liege ich bei den Maßen des Dämpfers mit 216mm Einbaulänge und 63mm Hub richtig?
Gruß


----------



## Nesium (2. August 2014)

Welcher Tune beim Debon-Air wird eigentlich im 2015er verbaut? Hat da schon jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (2. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Schöner "Schei.."-Test in der neuen Freeride. Der Rock Shox Dämpfer hat versagt. Trotz Tipp für das PL hat sich das Slide Carbon 8.0 SE unter Wert verkauft. Wir bitte das zu entschuldigen. Wir müssen die Räder, die wir einschicken auch mal vorher ausprobieren. Statt 10/10 nur 9/10: Die verdiente Quittung!


Der Dämpfer des Testrades war zum Zeitpunkt der Auslieferung vor einem halben Jahr einwandfrei. Dies wurde mir auch vom Chefredakteur der Freeride D, Lehner, der das Bike auf einigen Touren gefahren ist, bestätigt. Von den Tests der Freeride halte ich viel. Der Test ist bis auf den Stoßdämpfer auch fair und ok. Dass der Stoßdämpfer zum Zeitpunkt des Testes nicht ok war, möchte ich auch nicht anzweifeln, aber wenn man ein Testbike schon 5 Monate hat und dann nicht einmal eine Möglichkeit bekommt, bei einem Schaden nachzubessern, ist das alles andere als fair und nicht i.O.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. August 2014)

primus-anus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> liege ich bei den Maßen des Dämpfers mit 216mm Einbaulänge und 63mm Hub richtig?
> Gruß


Ja ist richtig Buchsen 2 X 22,2mm   Gruß Bodo


----------



## primus-anus (2. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja ist richtig Buchsen 2 X 22,2mm   Gruß Bodo


Danke!


----------



## primus-anus (2. August 2014)

Ich suche gearde einen RS Monarch RT3 Debonair in der passenden Ausführung, kann aber keinen finden. Die scheinen z.Z. nur in kleineren Varianten angeboten zu werden. Oder weiß jemand, ob es die oder Debonair-Umrüstkit schon irgendwo zu kaufen gibt?
Gruß


----------



## Nesium (2. August 2014)

Mich würde der Debonair-Monarch-Plus sehr reizen, aber welcher tune und dann noch wo genau diesen kaufen. Finde nur die mit Tune mid.


----------



## hw_doc (4. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> News zum Thema Kettenblatt: Wer ein Kett
> 
> Es gibt offizielle News zum Thema Kettenblatt: Das Slide 160 8.0 SE wird in der Standardkonfiguration mit einem 30er Kettenblatt ausgeliefert. Fälschlicherweise ist die erste Charge jedoch mit einem 32er ausgestattet worden, wir bitten, die Verwirrung zu entschuldigen.
> Jede oder jeder, die oder der das Slide 160 8.0 SE mit einem 32er Blatt gekauft hat, aber gerne ein 30er haben möchte, bekommt kostenlos ein 30er Blatt zugeschickt.
> ...



Hallo @Radon-Bikes,

mein SE war in der Zwischenzeit wegen der Schaltungsgeschichte zweimal bei Euch, stand insgesamt sechs Wochen still.
Für Eurer Entgegenkommen mit dem Kettenblatt habt Ihr hier viel Lob geerntet, auch von mir.
Nachdem sich die Kettenblätter Woche um Woche verzögerten, ging mein Rad das erste Mal zu Euch zur Reparatur, dabei wurde mein 32er Kettenblatt kommentarlos einbehalten, der Austausch nicht vermerkt/dokumentiert. Mehrfache Bitten, mir das ursprüngliche Kettenblatt wieder zuzusenden (z. B. nach Reparatur #2), wurden abgeschlagen.
Warum können andere ihr 32er behalten, ich aber nicht?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. August 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hallo @Radon-Bikes,
> 
> mein SE war in der Zwischenzeit wegen der Schaltungsgeschichte zweimal bei Euch, stand insgesamt sechs Wochen still.
> Für Eurer Entgegenkommen mit dem Kettenblatt habt Ihr hier viel Lob geerntet, auch von mir.
> ...


Hallo hw_doc, das kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Allerdings müsstest Du das tatsächlich wieder mit der Reklamationsabteilung klären, auf die Vorgänge dort habe ich keinen Zugriff. Rein rechtlich ist es jedoch m.E. so, dass Du nur Anspruch auf ein Kettenblatt, nicht auf alle beide hast. Aber vielleicht zeigt man sich ja kulant wenn Du noch mal nachfragst. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## primus-anus (5. August 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Mich würde der Debonair-Monarch-Plus sehr reizen, aber welcher tune und dann noch wo genau diesen kaufen. Finde nur die mit Tune mid.



@Bodo Probst Mich würde auch interessieren, was für einen Tune du für den Monarch + empfehlen würdest und wie viele Spacer. Ich meine da mal einen Kommentar von Dir gelesen zu haben, finde den aber nicht mehr.
Gruß


----------



## dermute (5. August 2014)

Habs mal rausgesucht:


BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zu den Dämpfern im Monarch RT3 Serie kein Spacer bei HV Fox Float 0.8 Spacer bei sehr harter Fahrweise Empfehle ich bei RS 4Spacer beim Fox 1.2 Spacer wobei beide auch für einen Enduro Racer
> mit guter Fahrtechnik auf den meisten Strecken das Serien Set-Up schneller ist.



Also den Standard-Monarch soll man wohl mit 4 Spacern bei harter Fahrweise ausstatten. Bin auch stark am überlegen ob ich das mal probier, der Dämpfer nutzt bei mir stets deutlich mehr Federweg als die Gabel.
Die Spacer wären zumindest erst mal ein viel günstigerer Versuch als direkt einen Monarch+ zu kaufen...


----------



## cemetery (5. August 2014)

Meinst du den hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-81#post-12044695 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (5. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Geht ok Serie 15 hat M/3L aber Erstaunlich beim Debon ist das zwischen Rt3 und Plus praktisch kein Performanz unterschied gibt also der Rt3 hat einen großen Vorteil im allen Bereichen der Plus nur im ersten 1/3. Gruß Bodo


Hab das hier wieder gefunden


----------



## dermute (5. August 2014)

Hmm das der Dämpfer im 1. drittel und im 3. drittel besser sein soll ist ja schön und gut, aber dann rauscht man ja trotzdem noch durch den kompletten mittlereren Federweg durch. Hat sonst keiner das Problem? Oo


----------



## cemetery (5. August 2014)

Ich hab aber noch nie gesehen das man diese Tunes so kaufen kann. Außer es waren Dämpfer aus anderen Bikes. Ansonsten war es immer ein Standard Tune welches dann nachträglich angepasst wurde.


----------



## hw_doc (5. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo hw_doc, das kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Allerdings müsstest Du das tatsächlich wieder mit der Reklamationsabteilung klären, auf die Vorgänge dort habe ich keinen Zugriff. Rein rechtlich ist es jedoch m.E. so, dass Du nur Anspruch auf ein Kettenblatt, nicht auf alle beide hast. Aber vielleicht zeigt man sich ja kulant wenn Du noch mal nachfragst. Viele Grüße, Florian



Hallo Florian,

es geht mir nicht um irgendwas Rechtliches, sondern um Eure Zusage an dieser Stelle, dass Ihr die Kunden kostenlos postalisch mit einem 30er Kettenblatt versorgt. Dass das dann nach langer Verzögerung in meinem Fall auch noch klammheimlich getauscht wird, finde ich schlicht nicht in Ordnung. Erst recht nicht vor dem Hintergrund meines eigentlichen Servicefalls und zweimaliger Lieferung des Rads an die falsche Anschrift.

Hast Du einen konkreten Ansprechpartner für mich, dem ich meinen Fall mal darlegen kann, gerne PM?
Mein aktueller Kontakt hat mir vorgeschlagen, dass ich den Fahrradkarton falte und ich ihn mit dem Slide von meiner Rechnungsanschrift zu meiner Versandanschrift fahre - es sei ja nicht weit. Das kann ich langsam nicht mehr glauben, da fühl ich mich wirklich nicht mehr ernstgenommen.

Gruß
'doc


----------



## primus-anus (5. August 2014)

Oh ja, danke Ihr drei! Das hatte ich gesucht.
Mir ist der originale Dämpfer des 8.0 SE bei schnellen harten Schlägen á la Wurzelteppich nicht soft genug, obwohl er auch, im Gegensatz zur Gabel, oft fast den vollen Federweg nutzt, also den mittleren Bereich gut ausnutzt (durchrauschen würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen wollen). Die DebonAir-Varianten sollen da ja sensibler ansprechen und dabei am Ende des Federwegs dennoch recht progressiv sein. Wenn ich Bodo da jetzt recht interpretiere, würde mir da ein Umbau des originalen Dämpfers auf DebonAir Abhilfe schaffen, oder? Das würde auch nur ca. 90,-€ kosten. Alternativ denke ich über einen Monarch + DebonAir nach, aber wenn er auch nicht mehr Performance verschafft kann ich mir ja eigentlich gut 200,-€ sparen.


----------



## primus-anus (6. August 2014)

Hat denn hier schon jemand sein Slide 160 auf DebonAir oder + DebonAir umgerüstet und kann davon berichten?
Gruß


----------



## Dusius (6. August 2014)

Mit wie viel NM kann man den Bremssattel anziehen? auf dem Bild das hier mal mit den Drehmomenten gepostet wurde sind die leider nicht drauf.


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)




----------



## dermute (6. August 2014)

Bei mir gibts mittlerweile wieder einen großen Lackplatzer, direkt unterm Tretlager... da sind wohl ein paar Steine zu viel hochgeflogen :/
@Radon-Bikes Welche RAL Farbe passt denn zu dem Schwarz am Besten? 
Gerade an der Stelle sollt man das schon irgendwie ausbessern, da gibts ja öfter Gestein und schläge...

Direkt die Anschlussfrage: Unterm Unterrohr gibts ja diesen schönen dicken Steinschlagschutz von Radon... leider schlugen jetzt eben bei mir auch Steine davor ein bzw haben den am Anfang etwas aufgerissen! Kann mir jemand sagen wo man solch ähnliches Schutzmaterial zum aufkleben bekommt? Dann würde ich das unten gern komplett abkleben und die aufgefetzte Stelle nachbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (6. August 2014)

Im Baumarkt müsste es klebendes Gummiband geben, ein Kollege hat das auf dem Bike und es scheint gut zu funktionieren. Ich werde mir das auch noch besorgen.


----------



## Aalex (6. August 2014)

von 3m gibts da auch folien in dicker qualität


----------



## Monsterwade (6. August 2014)

Hier war ich echt beratungsresisten. Schande über mein Haupt.


geq schrieb:


> Gegen quitschen: bremsenreiniger auch die beläge gut reinigen, dann wasser dann abtrocknen, hilft meist.


Nach dem Reinigen der Scheiben und Beläge mit Bremsenreiniger quitscht nichts mehr. 
Nur kappier ich den pysikalischen Zusammenhang nicht.



Dusius schrieb:


> So ich muss es jetzt loswerden, du bist der aller letzte Vollpfosten...


Solche Kommentare helfen wirklich weiter 

Danke Bodo für dein Post und das Angebot des Austausches des Hinterbaus. Ist aber nicht mehr nötig (s.o.). 
Das Slide ist wirklich absolute Spitze, jetzt wo es nicht mehr quitscht ;-)


BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Entschuldige hab versucht dich zum Nachdenken zu Bringen. Aber zu deinen Problem
> 1. Bremssattel hat bei Carbon keine so gute Wärmeabfuhr wie bei Alu, wir haben in Tests allerdings keine solche Probleme
> provozieren können. Wie auch andere Hersteller
> 2. Fehler in deiner Bremsaufnahme sehr Unwahrscheinlich aber man soll nie Nie sagen. Wenn halt Garnichts hilft währe ich
> ...


----------



## Dusius (6. August 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Solche Kommentare helfen wirklich weiter



Also dir wurde zuvor oft genug gesagt was du tun sollst, wie du sagst funktioniert es ja sogar....
Nur wenn man gesagt bekommt woran es liegt und dann trotzdem noch weiter das Produkt schlecht macht, tja dann bekommt man es halt auch mal gesagt wie es ist.


----------



## ultima88 (6. August 2014)

Wäre doch gerade ne super Möglichkeit gewesen auch mal selbst den falschen Umgangston einzugestehen. 
Du fordert Dinge von Leuten die du selbst nicht kannst...
Du musst nicht darauf Antworten. Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Dusius (6. August 2014)

Ich muss mir nichts eingestehen :-D 

Aber blabla

Weis denn mittlerweile jemand wie viel NM man den Bremssättel verpassen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (6. August 2014)

Also ich hab meine mit 7 Nm angezogen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. August 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts mittlerweile wieder einen großen Lackplatzer, direkt unterm Tretlager... da sind wohl ein paar Steine zu viel hochgeflogen :/
> @Radon-Bikes Welche RAL Farbe passt denn zu dem Schwarz am Besten?
> Gerade an der Stelle sollt man das schon irgendwie ausbessern, da gibts ja öfter Gestein und schläge...
> 
> Direkt die Anschlussfrage: Unterm Unterrohr gibts ja diesen schönen dicken Steinschlagschutz von Radon... leider schlugen jetzt eben bei mir auch Steine davor ein bzw haben den am Anfang etwas aufgerissen! Kann mir jemand sagen wo man solch ähnliches Schutzmaterial zum aufkleben bekommt? Dann würde ich das unten gern komplett abkleben und die aufgefetzte Stelle nachbessern.


Hallo, wir haben keine RAL-Nummern zu unseren Rahmenfarben. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## ravenride (7. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich muss mir nichts eingestehen :-D
> 
> Aber blabla
> 
> Weis denn mittlerweile jemand wie viel NM man den Bremssättel verpassen darf?


Einfach mit gefühl festziehen, plus tropfen loctite schraubensicherung und fertig. 1x im jahr alle schrauben am bike nachziehen bzw. kontrollieren!!!


----------



## ticris (7. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich muss mir nichts eingestehen :-D
> 
> Aber blabla
> 
> Weis denn mittlerweile jemand wie viel NM man den Bremssättel verpassen darf?



Was für eine ultra-exotische Bremse ist das denn, wenn man sich dafür im Web keine Bedienungsanleitung besorgen kann?

Vielleicht hilft das:
Avid (Elixir) : 9 - 10
Shimano (785er) : 6 - 8
Formula (Oro) : 9


----------



## cemetery (7. August 2014)

Ich denke mal ihm geht es eher darum wie viel der Carbonrahmen verträgt.


----------



## slmslvn (8. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein der Rahmen bleibt Baugleich. wir sind allerdings über ein Race Modell am Nachdenken. Gruß Bodo



Etwa ein längeres oberrohr/reach bei gleichbleibendem sitzrohr??


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. August 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hier war ich echt beratungsresisten. Schande über mein Haupt.
> 
> Nach dem Reinigen der Scheiben und Beläge mit Bremsenreiniger quitscht nichts mehr.
> Nur kappier ich den pysikalischen Zusammenhang nicht.
> ...


Super sehe es so Jeder von uns muss Jederzeit noch was Lernen. Wenn nicht macht man was falsch aber freut mich wenn
Ihr alle Freude an euern Radons habt. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. August 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Etwa ein längeres oberrohr/reach bei gleichbleibendem sitzrohr??


Aber bitte nicht für 15 Erwarten. Wobei ich Sagen muss das sich mir Reachs für M von um 440mm nicht wirklich Erschließen
da diese damit das ganze nicht zum Langholztransport wird dann mit kettenstreben von kaum über 420mm Erkauft werden.
Denke aber das geht auch an uns vorbei ohne das das MTB an Anziehung verliert .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dusius (8. August 2014)

Gestern konnte ich das Slide jetzt endlich mal auf Herz und Nieren testen. Nach einem Tag im Wallis mit 4500 vernichteten HM und den geilsten Trails die es überhaupt gibt, kann ich sagen es hält was es verspricht. Aber das war eigentlich eh klar 

Die Pannensicherheit der Hans Dampf ist aber wirklich nicht die beste, zweimal musste ich Flicken. Ich denke ich werde hier als nächstes in High Roller 2 investieren.

Und die Metallischen Bremsbeläge haben mich dann auch mal richtig genervt, sie haben wirklich laut gequietscht. Muss an meiner Bremstechnik arbeiten und das nächste mal werden organische Beläge bestellt.

Ansonsten hat das Fahrwerk sehr gut gearbeitet, die Gabel fahre ich mit 90 Psi und 4 Klick Druckstufe, Zugstufe habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. War für mich die beste Einstellung, Gummi immer knapp vor dem Anschlag aber kein Durchschlag. So wie es sein sollte.
Den Dämpfer fahre ich mit knapp 160 Psi (bei Fahrfertig mit Rucksack 90Kg.)


----------



## ticris (8. August 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ihm geht es eher darum wie viel der Carbonrahmen verträgt.



Ach so, aber sollte ein Carbonrahmen (Schraubenaufnahme) nicht so konstruiert sein, dass er die Drehmomentvorgaben der Bremsenhersteller ab kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agadir (8. August 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Ach so, aber sollte ein Carbonrahmen (Schraubenaufnahme) nicht so konstruiert sein, dass er die Drehmomentvorgaben der Bremsenhersteller ab kann?


Hi,
ich denke mal, bei IS2000 war das ein Thema der Bremsenhersteller (Gewinde ist dort im Bremssattel), bei PM sind die Bremsenherstellen IMHO aus dem Thema raus, da hier im Bremssattel nur 2 Löcher für die Schrauben sind und das Gewinde sich im Rahmen / in der Gabel befindet.
Stephan


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich das Slide jetzt endlich mal auf Herz und Nieren testen. Nach einem Tag im Wallis mit 4500 vernichteten HM und den geilsten Trails die es überhaupt gibt, kann ich sagen es hält was es verspricht. Aber das war eigentlich eh klar
> 
> Die Pannensicherheit der Hans Dampf ist aber wirklich nicht die beste, zweimal musste ich Flicken. Ich denke ich werde hier als nächstes in High Roller 2 investieren.
> 
> ...


Warum Fährst du den Hans mit Schlauch ?? Bei den Belägen gibt es auch Unterschiede meine ersten 2 Paar hinten 0 Probleme der jetzige Satz Jammert öfter mal ! Gruß Bodo


----------



## Monsterwade (8. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Und die Metallischen Bremsbeläge haben mich dann auch mal richtig genervt, sie haben wirklich laut gequietscht.


Bremsenreiniger. Kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Dusius (8. August 2014)

Ich habe mal jemandem zugeschaut der dann doch einen Schlauch rein machen musste weil es nicht dicht war nach nem Loch, die Sauerei will ich mir nicht antun 

War jetzt auch das erste mal dass ich die Probleme hatte mit den Platten, es war aber auch wie gesagt sehr steinig und auch viele spitze Steine. Kann natürlich auch einfach nur Pech gewesen sein.

Das mit den Belägen stimmt, hinten waren sie immer ruhig nur vorne haben die gequietscht. Sie wurde aber wie gesagt auch sehr stark beansprucht. Habe jetzt eh neue drin mal sehen was die so machen.


----------



## cemetery (8. August 2014)




----------



## ron101 (8. August 2014)

WoW krasses Foto.
Cheers
roin


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (9. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Warum Fährst du den Hans mit Schlauch ?? Bei den Belägen gibt es auch Unterschiede meine ersten 2 Paar hinten 0 Probleme der jetzige Satz Jammert öfter mal ! Gruß Bodo



Mkay...tubeless würd ich mal probieren. Sind die am 9.0 verbauten EX 1501 tubeless ready? Was brauch ich dazu sonst noch? Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## primus-anus (9. August 2014)

Du brauchst eigentlich nur Dichtmilch, Montagefluid (oder Seifenlauge), die passenden Ventile + Ventilschrauber (ist bei der Schwalbe-Milch glaub dabei) und eine ordentliche Standpumpe oder einen Kompressor. Ich habe auch als erstes die Schläuche bei meinem 8.0 SE rausgeschmissen und auf Tubeless umgebaut. Habe dazu die Schwalbe-Milch genommen und das dazu passende Montagevideo von youtube. Mit meiner sks-Standpumpe musste ich zwar etwas Gas geben, aber es hat gut funktioniert. War super einfach und ohne Sauerei! Fahren lassen sie sich auch super! Bin mit 1,6 (vorn) und 1,8 (hinten) bar unterwegs.
Gruß


----------



## Dusius (9. August 2014)

Die Sauerei hast du auch erst wenn du dann doch mal ein Schlauch rein machen musst ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (9. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Sauerei hast du auch erst wenn du dann doch mal ein Schlauch rein machen musst ^^


Da mußt du den Reifen schon richtig Kaputt machen sonst nur Vorteile, mach mir mittlerweile auch die Mühe Contis so zu
Montieren .Einzige Nachteil wenn du sehr häufig Reifen Taschen willst.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nesium (9. August 2014)

Meine beide Drecksäcke 
Und jetzt gehts gleich ab auf das Slide, es regnet mal nicht


----------



## cemetery (9. August 2014)

Oha, mit Debon Air. Hast da die Standardversion mit M Tune oder was angepasstes?


----------



## Nesium (9. August 2014)

Ich hatte die Chance den Debon+ mit tune M/M und M/L vorher zu testen und musste feststellen dass bei härtererm Gelände und meinen 90kg der M/M besser passt. Fährt sich wirklich super im Originalen, habe noch nichts gepröbelt.


----------



## cemetery (9. August 2014)

Danke dir  Dann wäre der M/M ja bei meinen 88kg ja doch mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Nesium (9. August 2014)

War jetzt doch noch eine recht siffige Angelegenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (9. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Da mußt du den Reifen schon richtig Kaputt machen sonst nur Vorteile, mach mir mittlerweile auch die Mühe Contis so zu
> Montieren .Einzige Nachteil wenn du sehr häufig Reifen Taschen willst.  Gruß Bodo


Also ich hatte mit Tubeless nur Probleme. Ständig war die filigrane Seitenwand aufgeschlitzt (hatte aber auch keine speziellen Tubeless Version gefahren), dann immer nachpumpen bis sich die Milch reingesetzt hat.. Hatte mehr Pannen als mit Schläuchen hinzu kommt noch die ganze Sauerei, alle 2-3 Monate (im Sommer öfter) die verklummte Milch rausholen und den Reifen reinigen und neue Milch einführen.
 Fazit: Latex Schlauch rein und gut ist.


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. August 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit Tubeless nur Probleme. Ständig war die filigrane Seitenwand aufgeschlitzt (hatte aber auch keine speziellen Tubeless Version gefahren), dann immer nachpumpen bis sich die Milch reingesetzt hat.. Hatte mehr Pannen als mit Schläuchen hinzu kommt noch die ganze Sauerei, alle 2-3 Monate (im Sommer öfter) die verklummte Milch rausholen und den Reifen reinigen und neue Milch einführen.
> Fazit: Latex Schlauch rein und gut ist.


Ich hatte früher auch nur Ärger aber wenn sich was wieder Entwickelt sollte man das Beachten und besonders Schwalbe hat
da eine riesen Entwicklung gemacht 13+14 wahren für so Leichtgewichte wie Ich (100 kg. ohne Ausr.) nur die Reifen AM+
wie H. D. empfehlenswert ab 15 aber auch z. B. die neuen Nobby Nic ganz Stark schon fast ein AM+. Gruß Bodo


----------



## hw_doc (11. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher auch nur Ärger aber wenn sich was wieder Entwickelt sollte man das Beachten und besonders Schwalbe hat
> da eine riesen Entwicklung gemacht 13+14 wahren für so Leichtgewichte wie Ich (100 kg. ohne Ausr.) nur die Reifen AM+
> wie H. D. empfehlenswert ab 15 aber auch z. B. die neuen Nobby Nic ganz Stark schon fast ein AM+. Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo,

meinst Du aufgrund zu "weichen" Materials oder aufgrund von Verschleiß?


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. August 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> meinst Du aufgrund zu "weichen" Materials oder aufgrund von Verschleiß?


Die Leichteren Reifen wie N N  waren bisher bei heftiger Benutzung Tl  bei 2 Bar nicht immer konstant Dicht und gaben ein
schwammiges Fahrgefühl. Von Gummimischung fahr ich hinten Pace vorn Trail . Gruß Bodo


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. August 2014)

Slide 160 8.0 2999,- und Xo1 3399,-


----------



## Nezzar (11. August 2014)

Ich brauch mal dringend 3500€


----------



## Schiltrac (11. August 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Chance den Debon+ mit tune M/M und M/L vorher zu testen und musste feststellen dass bei härtererm Gelände und meinen 90kg der M/M besser passt. Fährt sich wirklich super im Originalen, habe noch nichts gepröbelt.



Kannst du beurteilen, wie der Unterschied von normalen Monarch zu Monarch + im Slide ist? (ohne "Debon-Effekt")
Ich werde mir wohl auch bald ein Slide holen und und das 8.0 ist ja mit normalen Monarch und das Slide Xo1 mit Monarch +

PS: Gibt es bei Radon eine Sparbuchaktion? Das aktuelle Slide 8.0SE scheint ja noch reichlich auf Lager zu sein...

Grüsse


----------



## duc-748S (11. August 2014)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Kannst du beurteilen, wie der Unterschied von normalen Monarch zu Monarch + im Slide ist? (ohne "Debon-Effekt")
> Ich werde mir wohl auch bald ein Slide holen und und das 8.0 ist ja mit normalen Monarch und das Slide Xo1 mit Monarch +
> 
> PS: Gibt es bei Radon eine Sparbuchaktion? Das aktuelle Slide 8.0SE scheint ja noch reichlich auf Lager zu sein...
> ...


Was ist denn eine Sparbuchaktion?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## agadir (11. August 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Sparbuchaktion?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Sommerschlussverkauf bei Canyon


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. August 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Sparbuchaktion?
> 
> Klingt nach Rabattmarkenheftchen……..LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (11. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 311143 Anhang anzeigen 311144



Gibts zu diesem Modell auch schon Infos bzw. einen Preis?


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (11. August 2014)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Gibts zu diesem Modell auch schon Infos bzw. einen Preis?


 Du meinst das Rad oder?


----------



## filiale (11. August 2014)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Du meinst das Rad oder?



Rad ? welches Rad ? Er hat von *Modell* gesprochen !!!


----------



## Schiltrac (11. August 2014)

ah so nennen die das bei Canyon. Ist einfach ein Ausverkauf/reduzierte Preise zum Saisonende hin


----------



## riGooo (12. August 2014)

Canyon Abverkäufe sind ein Witz! Die senken die Preise um 100€ und denken auch noch sie hätten nen Mords-Rabatt gegeben...
Lächerlich... Oder die im Outlet, verkaufen ein gebrauchtes mit Macken, ebenfalls für 100€ Rabatt oder mal 200€ Rabatt, wo der Neupreis
bei 3,5k liegt. Welcher Idiot soll sowas kaufen??? Frag ich mich jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren bei denen...


----------



## Dusius (12. August 2014)

Welcher Idiot meckert über die Preise die Canyon oder Radon verlangt frage ich mich schon seit mehreren Jahren?!
Für Canyon Preise sind 100€ ein guter Rabatt.


----------



## ticris (12. August 2014)

Auch bei Canyon sind jetzt schon ordentliche Rabatte drin, obwohl die Sparbuchaktion noch gar nicht begonnen hat. https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3187

Dieses Jahr ist die Rabattschlacht ziemlich früh und heftig, dem 650B-Wahn sei Dank. Verstehe aber auch nicht wie jemand beim Direktvertrieb riesige Rabatte erwarten kann.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. August 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Auch bei Canyon sind jetzt schon ordentliche Rabatte drin, obwohl die Sparbuchaktion noch gar nicht begonnen hat. https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3187
> 
> Dieses Jahr ist die Rabattschlacht ziemlich früh und heftig, dem 650B-Wahn sei Dank. Verstehe aber auch nicht wie jemand beim Direktvertrieb riesige Rabatte erwarten kann.



...die es aber bei uns dennoch gibt: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/bike-summer-sale 

=) Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## primus-anus (12. August 2014)

@Radon-Bikes könnt ihr schon sagen, mit welchem Tune ihr die Monarch Plus debonair der 2015er Serie ausstatten werdet?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (12. August 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> ...die es aber bei uns dennoch gibt: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/bike-summer-sale
> =) Viele Grüße, Florian



Ja, was Radon dieses Jahr treibt ist echt enorm. Hat mich auch zu meinem 2. Radon verführt. Was werdet ihr denn machen, wenn im Herbst der eigentliche Ausverkauf beginnt? Wie wäre es mit "Buy one, get one free"


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Schöner "Schei.."-Test in der neuen Freeride. Der Rock Shox Dämpfer hat versagt. Trotz Tipp für das PL hat sich das Slide Carbon 8.0 SE unter Wert verkauft. Wir bitte das zu entschuldigen. Wir müssen die Räder, die wir einschicken auch mal vorher ausprobieren. Statt 10/10 nur 9/10: Die verdiente Quittung!



Hi Chris.
Gestern auch gelesen in der Freeride. Trotzdem 9/10 ist absolut top vor allem für euren Preis. Guck dir mal den Rest der Bikes an was da für Preisschilder dran hängen...


----------



## radmodi (12. August 2014)

Canyon, na ja, war nicht die beste Erfahrung...
Hatte letztes Jahr ein Nerve Al 29 und ein Strive und habe sie beide wieder zurückgegeben. Das Nerve war gerade mal 3 Wochen alt, da hat Canyon Anfang August den Preis um 300,- gesenkt. Auf dieses bike hatte ich fast 3 Monate gewartet und Canyon hatte die Kohle vom ersten Tag an! Über den Preisverfall nach 3 Wochen für ein 2000,- EUR bike, war ich so sauer, dass ich es wieder zurückgeschickt habe. Das bike war gut, keine Frage und mit einem 150,- EUR Gutschein wäre ich zufrieden gewesen. Ohne bike wars langweilig und ich habe ein Strive für 3000,- EUR bestellt. Vom ersten Tag an schliff die Kette bei diversen Übersetzungen ganz extrem am Umwerfer. Da half auch kein Rumgeschraube und Canyon meinte, ich sollte diese Gänge einfach nicht fahren und Nachbessern könnte man nicht. Soviel Kohle ausgegeben und ich konnte nicht alle Gänge fahren und musste ständig aufpassen nicht in diese zu schalten, nein Danke! Kurzum ging das Strive wieder zurück an Canyon. Für beide bikes habe ich den vollen Preis wieder zurückbekommen, es hat zwar gedauert wegen der Kreditkartenzahlung, aber dafür kann Canyon nichts. Dennoch sehr kulant, wie ich finde, nachdem ich beide bikes mehrere Wochen gefahren bin. Die Kommunikation bezüglich des Preisverfalls in dieser kurzen Zeit und dem Umwerfer-Problem war äußerst mühsam und alles wurde permanent schön geredet. Fazit: Glück im Unglück! Mit dem Slide bin ich happy, alles funktioniert und es war für mich die beste bike Entscheidung.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (12. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Rad ? welches Rad ? Er hat von *Modell* gesprochen !!!



Interessant auch: das entspannte Grinsen der fechen Dame beim 1 Meter Floater 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/14j26-513-jpg.311143/


----------



## ChrisStahl (13. August 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Hi Chris.
> Gestern auch gelesen in der Freeride. Trotzdem 9/10 ist absolut top vor allem für euren Preis. Guck dir mal den Rest der Bikes an was da für Preisschilder dran hängen...



Tja aber wir haben uns unter Wert verkauft - das gleiche Bike (Rahmen)und der MountainBIKE  hatte in der bIKE den Gesamtsieg und überragend. Für das nächste Jahr haben wir die Ausstattungen und speziell die Laufräder verschärft, Bodo hat neue Setups gemacht,….
wir haben unseren alten Designer in den Vorruhestand versetzt und die neue Design Abteilung hat, so wie ich das hier lese einen Top Job gemacht, und wir schlagen zurück..


----------



## ChrisStahl (13. August 2014)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Interessant auch: das entspannte Grinsen der fechen Dame beim 1 Meter Floater
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/14j26-513-jpg.311143/



https://www.facebook.com/michelberger.szilvia
Mal ein Modell, das richtig fahren kann. Kommt man kaum hinterher…..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (13. August 2014)

Fährt jemand einen 2.4" HighRoller 2 ? passt der hinten gut rein?


----------



## mineralf (13. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Fährt jemand einen 2.4" HighRoller 2 ? passt der hinten gut rein?


Ja passt. Habs jetzt nicht nachgemessen aber mir ist nix negatives aufgefallen. Der wirkt zumindest in der Breite sogar schlanker als der 2.35er(?) HansDampf.


----------



## Dusius (13. August 2014)

jo der originale ist ein 2,35er dachte mir schon das die Maxxis schmaler sind, danke.


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. August 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Hi Chris.
> Gestern auch gelesen in der Freeride. Trotzdem 9/10 ist absolut top vor allem für euren Preis. Guck dir mal den Rest der Bikes an was da für Preisschilder dran hängen...


Das ist aber für uns kein Grund zu uns Zurückzulehnen, bei der MTB war der selbe Dämpfer Typ im Einsatz ( C. Pauls Optimal )
ich habe ein Slide SE an Sram gegeben Torbens Aussage optimal. Jetzt warte ich biss das Testrad zurück ist dann geht der
Dämpfer sofort zu R S . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Flitschbirne (13. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Tja aber wir haben uns unter Wert verkauft - das gleiche Bike (Rahmen)und der MountainBIKE  hatte in der bIKE den Gesamtsieg und überragend. Für das nächste Jahr haben wir die Ausstattungen und speziell die Laufräder verschärft, Bodo hat neue Setups gemacht,….
> wir haben unseren alten Designer in den Vorruhestand versetzt und die neue Design Abteilung hat, so wie ich das hier lese einen Top Job gemacht, und wir schlagen zurück..



Das ist leider immer Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich zeige gerne Farbe und mag auch so verspielte kleine Graphics. Mein Slide 150 9.0 von 2013 in dem blau/grün ist finde ich bis heute immer noch eines der schönsten Fahrräder auf dem ganzen Markt. Wie gesagt wenn man auf knallige Farben steht. Da kann in meinen Augen aktuell eigentlich nur die Kiste hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mithalten. Aber da steht dann auch mal wieder ein gaaaaanz anderes Preisschild dran


----------



## Monsterwade (13. August 2014)

Hallo Slide-Schrauber,

hab gerade mein 10.0 auf 203-Scheiben umgebaut. Beim Abschrauben des vorderen Bremssattels
sind mir diese Dichtungen entgegen gekommen:





Weiss jemand von Euch wozu die verbaut wurden? Ist die Gabel jetzt undicht?


----------



## cemetery (13. August 2014)

Ich würde mal behaupten der einzige Zweck dieser zwei Gummiringe ist es den PM Adapter mitsamt Schrauben im demontierten Zustand am Bremssattel zu halten. Ist vermutlich für die Montage einfacher wenn das so geliefert wird.


----------



## ravenride (13. August 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Das ist leider immer Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich zeige gerne Farbe und mag auch so verspielte kleine Graphics. Mein Slide 150 9.0 von 2013 in dem blau/grün ist finde ich bis heute immer noch eines der schönsten Fahrräder auf dem ganzen Markt. Wie gesagt wenn man auf knallige Farben steht. Da kann in meinen Augen aktuell eigentlich nur die Kiste hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das logo macht auf jeden fall was her (obwohl 15% zu groß am unterrohr), im gegensatz zu radons das einfach durchfällt, weil zu dünn und buchstaben zu quadratisch wirken (keine dynamik). 

Ein mountainbike ist ein sportgerät und kein holland-stadt-rad, von daher muss ein logo prägnant/plakativ und dynamisch wirken! Farbe und farbe ist nicht gleich farbe, auf den farbton und das zusammen wirken kommt es an, da kann man radon nichts vorwerfen.


----------



## radmodi (13. August 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hallo Slide-Schrauber,
> 
> hab gerade mein 10.0 auf 203-Scheiben umgebaut. Beim Abschrauben des vorderen Bremssattels
> sind mir diese Dichtungen entgegen gekommen:
> ...


War bei mir auch so und sind beim Abschrauben praktisch zerfallen. Filigraner gehts nicht mehr! Fahre jetzt ohne und merke keinen Unterschied. Hinten sind die Dinger auch nicht dran, also was solls. Ich hab die 200mm Sram Centerline Scheibe und neue organische Avid Bremsbeläge montiert. Alles sehr gut soweit! Die Gabel (gegen Pike ausgetauscht) kann dadurch nicht undicht werden. Aber vielleicht wissen die Profis mehr...


----------



## ravenride (13. August 2014)

Chris stahl hatte gefragt wie das 2015 design (äußeres erscheinungsbild) gefällt.

Mir weniger, wie man eine linie gestalten kann sieht man bei der konkurrenz von ghost. Auch ein streifen ist nicht gleich streifen, wie bei ghost zu sehen ist. Das ghost design hat klasse und ist dennoch dezent, perfekt wie der streifen spitz ausläuft. Die farbwahl spielt hier keine rolle, es geht rein um das ausgewogene bzw. die proportionen, bei radon wirkt das unterrohr nur schwarz und wuchtig. Das oberrohr ist relativ dünn, entsprechend sollte auch der farbstreifen schmächtiger/eleganter wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichoo (13. August 2014)

Hm ist wohl geschmackssache, mir gefällt das radon besser... das ghost sieht für mich warum auch immer so unförmig aus.Evtl wegen dem dünnen streifen...


----------



## bounci (13. August 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Chris stahl hatte gefragt wie das 2015 design (äußeres erscheinungsbild) gefällt.
> 
> Mir weniger, wie man eine linie gestalten kann sieht man bei der konkurrenz von ghost. Auch ein streifen ist nicht gleich streifen, wie bei ghost zu sehen ist. Das ghost design hat klasse und ist dennoch dezent, perfekt wie der streifen spitz ausläuft. Die farbwahl spielt hier keine rolle, es geht rein um das ausgewogene bzw. die proportionen, bei radon wirkt das unterrohr nur schwarz und wuchtig. Das oberrohr ist relativ dünn, entsprechend sollte auch der farbstreifen schmächtiger/eleganter wirken.



Was soll der Vergleich? Das ist das 150mm Alu und nicht die 160mm Carbon Version um das es hier geht. Thema verfehlt.


----------



## cemetery (13. August 2014)

Er vergleicht auch nicht die Bikes sondern das Dekor


----------



## ron101 (13. August 2014)

Meistens ist es eh dreckig auf den Trails, da sieht man die Dekor geschichte eh nicht mehr richtg ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (14. August 2014)

Jo...Geschmackssache halt. Ich find zum Beispiel die Farben das Santa Cruz (eine Seite vorher) potthässlich und assoziere damit irgendwie den Opel Manta von Til Schweiger. Das Radon Design ist minimalistischer, vermittelt edles understatement und ist aus einem Guss. Meine Meinung: Weniger ist mehr, daher den gelben Streifen viel dünner und etwas dynamischer machen.


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. August 2014)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Jo...Geschmackssache halt. Ich find zum Beispiel die Farben das Santa Cruz (eine Seite vorher) potthässlich und assoziere damit irgendwie den Opel Manta von Til Schweiger.



Haha  Made my day. Stimmt auf jeden Fall 80iger Farben irgendwie. Aber da bin ich groß geworden, deswegen mag ich die Farben wahrscheinlich


----------



## ron101 (14. August 2014)

Den SantaCruze Design für nen Mädchen Bike finde ich allerdings toll.

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (14. August 2014)

Ich fände es schicker wenn die gelben Streifen auf dem Radon etwas dünner und dezenter wären und am Ende auslaufen und nicht so wie jetzt so dick und abrupt enden. Das finde ich beim Ghost besser gelungen.


----------



## OliverKaa (14. August 2014)

Yepp finde ich auch - lieber etwas weniger!
Ich würde auch die Linienführung nicht unterbrechen. die horizontale gelbe linie stört den flow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Yepp finde ich auch - lieber etwas weniger!
> Ich würde auch die Linienführung nicht unterbrechen. die horizontale gelbe linie stört den flow


Toll das Ihr alle so mit Macht aber 15 steht natürlich fest. Also ich find es viel besser als 13.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. August 2014)

Von welchen Zahlen reden wir hier? *verwirrt*


----------



## cemetery (14. August 2014)

Modelljahr vermutlich


----------



## filiale (14. August 2014)

ja Modelljahr, also 2015 ist gesetzt und nicht mehr Änderbar


----------



## hw_doc (14. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Leichteren Reifen wie N N  waren bisher bei heftiger Benutzung Tl  bei 2 Bar nicht immer konstant Dicht und gaben ein
> schwammiges Fahrgefühl. Von Gummimischung fahr ich hinten Pace vorn Trail . Gruß Bodo



Hmm... exakt mein Eindruck: Habe die auf meinem TranceX und seit dem Tubeless-Umbau fühlt sich die neue Pelle für hinten wirklich merkwürdig an, hätte gesagt, dass das vor Tubeless mit dem letzten NN nicht der Fall war. Und die Luft ist vergleichsweise schnell aus den Rädern raus...



ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Tja aber wir haben uns unter Wert verkauft - das gleiche Bike (Rahmen)und der MountainBIKE  hatte in der bIKE den Gesamtsieg und überragend. Für das nächste Jahr haben wir die Ausstattungen und speziell die Laufräder verschärft, Bodo hat neue Setups gemacht,….
> wir haben unseren alten Designer in den Vorruhestand versetzt und die neue Design Abteilung hat, so wie ich das hier lese einen Top Job gemacht, und wir schlagen zurück..



Was meint Ihr denn mit "Setups"?
Dämpfer neu abgestimmt? Falls ja: in welche Richtung habt Ihr den Monarch getunt?
Sagt mal: Sehr ich da auf einigen Bildern 3fach-Kurbeln?


----------



## cemetery (14. August 2014)

Ein Monarch Plus DebonAir mit passender Abstimmung fürs Slide 160 als "Ugradeversion" für die vorigen Modelljahre wäre auch eine nette Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (14. August 2014)

Seit ich meine X01 vom 32er KEB auf das 30er gewechselt habe, klackern die mittleren Gänge irgend wie so komisch.
Die ersten 3 sind sauber und ca. die letzten 3 auch.
Das Schalten jedoch geht eigentlich prima.
Ist das bei jemandem von Euch auch so? Sollte man die Ketten Länge kürzen?
Danke für Infos.

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (14. August 2014)

Also meine war im Lieferzustand nach dem dem wechsel auf das 30er KB eindeutig zu lang. Da war eigentlich gar keine Vorspannung mehr auf dem kleinsten Ritzel. Ich hab sie deshalb entsprechend gekürzt.


----------



## ron101 (14. August 2014)

@ceme 
Haste 1 Glied oder mehrere entfernt? 

Cheers
ron


----------



## primus-anus (15. August 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ein Monarch Plus DebonAir mit passender Abstimmung fürs Slide 160 als "Ugradeversion" für die vorigen Modelljahre wäre auch eine nette Sache


Ja, das fände ich auch gut!
Ansonsten wäre vielleicht der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline ne Alternative.
Gruß


----------



## Dusius (15. August 2014)

Was erwartet ihr denn von einem andern Dämpfer?


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. August 2014)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hmm... exakt mein Eindruck: Habe die auf meinem TranceX und seit dem Tubeless-Umbau fühlt sich die neue Pelle für hinten wirklich merkwürdig an, hätte gesagt, dass das vor Tubeless mit dem letzten NN nicht der Fall war. Und die Luft ist vergleichsweise schnell aus den Rädern raus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Debon  kann mit etwas weniger Sag gefahren werden und ist zum ende hin progressiver. Durch diese Eigenschaften ist der
Dämpfer noch besser Einzusetzen, wen auch ich noch Rock Shox die Kritik an 14er der Freeride  nach vollziehen können.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. August 2014)

primus-anus schrieb:


> Ja, das fände ich auch gut!
> Ansonsten wäre vielleicht der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline ne Alternative.
> Gruß


Der DB ist ein super Dämpfer , aber erfordert ein gutes Händchen und viel Zeit für die Abstimmung . Da ich hoffe, dass Slide
Biker lieber fahren statt schrauben und  auch keine schlechte Kinematik versteckt werden muß, verzichte ich auf diese Dämpfer.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Flitschbirne (15. August 2014)

Sind ja auch gut was teurer...


----------



## primus-anus (15. August 2014)

> Was erwartet ihr denn von einem andern Dämpfer?


Er sollte gut aussehen, nicht zu dick und nicht zu dünn sein, humor haben und lecker Frühstück machen...
Nein im Ernst: er sollte im Vergleich zum Monarch HV des 8.0 SE am Beginn softer ansprechen. Also Wurzelteppiche bei moderater bis mittlerer Geschwindigkeit sanfter ausgleichen. Da ich vom Slide überzeugt bin, mir diese Performance aber durch diverse Einstellungen nicht gelingen will, dachte ich mir: "vielleicht tuts der Monarch Debonair besser."
Leider gibt es das Upgrade-Kit noch nirgends zu kaufen (erst ab Oktober, soweit ich weiß). Daraus entstand der zweite Gedanke: "ich nehm den Monarch plus debonair, der wird schon nicht schlechter sein, nur 230,- teurer".
@Bodo Probst: Da es den plus aber lediglich mit Tune M/M zu kaufen gibt, ich nicht weiß welcher Tune für das Slide in Bezug zu seiner Übersetzung angebracht wäre und ich keine all zu große Lust zum Schrauben habe und ein nachträgliches Tuning durch Fachkundige auch nochmal ca. 100,- oder mehr kosten würde, dachte ich mir: "da kann ich auch gleich den teuren DB nehmen, da brauche ich zur Einstellung nur den Inbus und muss nix einschicken um z.B. die voreingestellte Druckstufe ändern zu lassen.
Mit einem ab Werk voreingestellten RS Monarch da oder Monarch plus da ist das Rad sicher bestens bedient, denke ich mal. Doch ohne etwas über diese Voreinstellung zu wissen, fällt es mir momentan schwer, mir einfach so ein teil nachzurüsten und dann Gefahr zu laufen, nachbessern lassen zu müssen. Das würde ein stehendes Rad und nervige Warterei bedeuten...
Gruß


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. August 2014)

primus-anus schrieb:


> Er sollte gut aussehen, nicht zu dick und nicht zu dünn sein, humor haben und lecker Frühstück machen...
> Nein im Ernst: er sollte im Vergleich zum Monarch HV des 8.0 SE am Beginn softer ansprechen. Also Wurzelteppiche bei moderater bis mittlerer Geschwindigkeit sanfter ausgleichen. Da ich vom Slide überzeugt bin, mir diese Performance aber durch diverse Einstellungen nicht gelingen will, dachte ich mir: "vielleicht tuts der Monarch Debonair besser."
> Leider gibt es das Upgrade-Kit noch nirgends zu kaufen (erst ab Oktober, soweit ich weiß). Daraus entstand der zweite Gedanke: "ich nehm den Monarch plus debonair, der wird schon nicht schlechter sein, nur 230,- teurer".
> @Bodo Probst: Da es den plus aber lediglich mit Tune M/M zu kaufen gibt, ich nicht weiß welcher Tune für das Slide in Bezug zu seiner Übersetzung angebracht wäre und ich keine all zu große Lust zum Schrauben habe und ein nachträgliches Tuning durch Fachkundige auch nochmal ca. 100,- oder mehr kosten würde, dachte ich mir: "da kann ich auch gleich den teuren DB nehmen, da brauche ich zur Einstellung nur den Inbus und muss nix einschicken um z.B. die voreingestellte Druckstufe ändern zu lassen.
> ...


Hallo habe einen Tune für den RT3 und den Plus gemacht und muss sagen der RT3 ist ganz nah Dran. Unsere Enduro Fahrer
bevorzugen alle den RT3 wegen mehr platz für Trinkflasche .Wenn du einen 14er RT3 hast denn kann man Umbauen ich werde mich mal mit Gino von Flat Out auseinander setzen wie er das euch Anbieten kann. Das dann hier Veröffentlichen
also ich Rede von einen Umbau auf Debon und den neuen Tun aber ohne schwarze Kolbenstange. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## primus-anus (15. August 2014)

Das klingt super! Danke
Gruß


----------



## geq (15. August 2014)

Also ein db im dem Rad macht wenig sinn und die meisten können ihn eh nicht einstellen geschweige ausnutzen.
Im endeffekt müsste man für mehr bergabperformance ein hauch die geo und kennlinie ändern.
Ansonsten wundert es mich, dass kaum jemand spacer  eingesetzt hat.


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. August 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Also ein db im dem Rad macht wenig sinn und die meisten können ihn eh nicht einstellen geschweige ausnutzen.
> Im endeffekt müsste man für mehr bergabperformance ein hauch die geo und kennlinie ändern.
> Ansonsten wundert es mich, dass kaum jemand spacer  eingesetzt hat.


Der Plus hat 4 Spacer der RT3 keine.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dusius (17. August 2014)

Ich habe ein komisches Problem an meinem 8.0 wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bin und es geht steil bergauf also wenn ich schon kraft entwickeln muss dann klackert was.
Es klackert immer wenn ich mit dem rechten Fuß auf etwa 5 Uhr bin. 
Manchmal lauter manchmal leiser manchmal auch kurz gar nicht. Wenn dann aber immer in der selben Kurbelposition.
Wenn ich stehe ihr es nicht nur in sitzen. 

Kennt das jemand oder hat eine Idee?


----------



## cemetery (17. August 2014)

Kettenblattschrauben alle fest? Wäre für mich jetzt das naheliegendste wenn es nur auf dem kleinen auftritt.


----------



## Dusius (17. August 2014)

Es hört sich halt so an als würde was gegen den Rahmen klopfen. Ich bilde mir auch ein es zu spüren wenn ich die Hand ans Unterrohr in Nähe Tretlager halte.


----------



## dermute (17. August 2014)

ich werd die tage schon meinen schaltzug hinten wechseln müssen. Gibts da nen speziellen Tipp bzgl. der innenverlegten Züge? Hab das vorher noch nicht selber gemacht. Einen großen starken Magneten hab ich schon da


----------



## Dusius (17. August 2014)

Der ist doch in einer Hülse, einfach rein schieben.


----------



## dermute (17. August 2014)

Ach die Hülse führt auch durch den ganzen Rahmen? Oo ich dacht das ist da so lose drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (17. August 2014)

Das will ich doch stark hoffen, normal sollte es aber so sein ;-)


----------



## kschnecker (17. August 2014)

Die Hülle geht nicht durch den Rahmen ! Ist aber kein Problem die Züge einzufähdeln die öffnung unten im Rahmen ist groß genug. Nur aufpassen das sich die beiden Züge im inneren des Rahmens nicht miteinander verdrehen !  ( Magnet geht nur bei Stahl nicht bei Edelstahlzügen )


----------



## Dusius (17. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich habe ein komisches Problem an meinem 8.0 wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bin und es geht steil bergauf also wenn ich schon kraft entwickeln muss dann klackert was.
> Es klackert immer wenn ich mit dem rechten Fuß auf etwa 5 Uhr bin.
> Manchmal lauter manchmal leiser manchmal auch kurz gar nicht. Wenn dann aber immer in der selben Kurbelposition.
> Wenn ich stehe ihr es nicht nur in sitzen.
> ...



Das Ganze ist auch auf dem Großen Kettenblatt, allerdings lange nicht so laut. Naja, ich werde morgen mal rein schauen und alles abmontieren.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (18. August 2014)

kschnecker schrieb:


> Die Hülle geht nicht durch den Rahmen ! Ist aber kein Problem die Züge einzufähdeln die öffnung unten im Rahmen ist groß genug. Nur aufpassen das sich die beiden Züge im inneren des Rahmens nicht miteinander verdrehen !  ( Magnet geht nur bei Stahl nicht bei Edelstahlzügen )



Ich kann empfehlen beim rausziehen des alten Bowdenzugs einen dünnen Pflanzdraht in den Rahmen reinzuziehen, so dass der Draht an der oberen und unteren Zugöffnung aus dem Rahmen rausschaut. Den Zug einfach mit dem Draht ein paar Mal umwickeln und durch die Öffnungen ziehen. Ohne Einfädelhilfe habe ich mich schomma totgefrimelt.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (18. August 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

ich gehe im September mit dem Slide in die Alpen. Da würde ich gern ein 22er Kettenblatt für montieren, um kraftsparender in schwindelerregende Höhen zu klettern. Passt dieses Kettenblatt auf die 2x XT Kurbel mit dem 64er Lochkreis?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenblatt-xt-fc-m760-22-zaehne-26419


----------



## Dusius (18. August 2014)

Also dass die Hülle nicht durch den Rahmen geht kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso macht man das nicht einfach durchgängig?

Was das Geräusch bei mir angeht hatte ich gestern mal die Kurbel ab und geschaut, allerdings waren die Kettenblätter alle fest.
Die die Verbindung von Kettenstrebe und Rahmen musste ich minimal nachziehen.

Heute war das Geräusch weg, ich hoffe mal es lag daran und kommt nicht wieder  

Noch was, ich liebe diese Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealTobiTobsen (19. August 2014)

Bei mir hats  auch geknackt beim Treten ins linke Pedal in der 10h Stellung. Pedal ab, sauber gemacht, Montagepaste ins Gewinde. Knackt nicht mehr. Seit gestern habe ich dafür ein gewisses "singen/klingeln" am Rad, dass mir bekannt vorkommt. Wenn das schon wieder der Freilauf ist, dreh ich durch. Die Scheibenbremsen laufen sauber.


----------



## piotty (19. August 2014)

hi leute,
werden nun die gleitbuchsen(aluminium), in der dämpferaufnahme (ich denke, kupfer) trocken oder mit fett zusammengebaut?
danke für die antwort.
ps. ich weiß, ist kein technik fred.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (19. August 2014)

Glaub kaum, dass das Kupfer ist. Viel zu weich. Vlt. irgend ne Messing Legierung. Bei Metall auf Metal kann ein bisschen Lagerfett imho nie schaden.


----------



## piotty (19. August 2014)

dachte ich auch, aber im laden, wo ich neue aluminiumbuchsen bestellt habe, wurde mir gesagt, ich soll es trocken zusammenbauen. ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Schiltrac (20. August 2014)

Also die Gleitbuchsen sind ja extra für die Trockenreibung ausgelegt. Die Reibung wird dann von Festschmierstoffen wie Graphit oder Wolframsulfid übernommen. Von dem her sollte trocken zusammenbauen kein Problem sein. Man kann das ganze aber sicher auch mit etwas Montagefett zusammenbauen, dann hat man am Anfang etwas Mischreibung. Das Fett wird dann eh mit der Zeit verdrängt nach aussen hin der Buchsen...

Hab da auch noch ne Frage (schon im Modellneuheiten Fred gepostet, dort haben sie aber andere Probleme....)


ich möchte mir evtl das neue Slide X01 bestellen wenn dann die neue Seite online ist.

Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob mir vorne ein 30t Kettenblatt reicht und X01 KB gibt keine mit 28t.

Ich habe dann dieses DirectMount Kettenblatt gefunden: http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte...rcetMountGXPKettenblatt28ZaehnevonCROMAG.aspx (ich glaube das Bild auf der Homepage passt nicht ganz zum Produkt)

Ich wollte fragen, ab das so passt? Hat ein DM Kettenblatt die genau die gleiche Kettenlinie wie ein normales KB auf einem Spider?
Sprich: passt dass dann mit der Kettenführung am Radon noch?


Ach und noch was: bin 190 gross mit einer SL von 92. Brauche Bike nur für Touren hier in den Alpen. Also sollte xl passen, oder?

Grüsse


----------



## primus-anus (20. August 2014)

Gleitlager zu mit Fett zu schmieren würde ich vielleicht lieber lassen. Ich habe an meinem Opium-6 am gesamten Hinterbau Gleitlager und der Hersteller rät ausdrücklich davon ab, diese mit Fett oder Öl zu schmieren, da die Kunststoffteile davon angegriffen würden. Es handelt sich dabei um Kunststoffbuchsen mit Aluminiumachse.

P.S.: Ich bin 185 und habe SL 90 und das 8.0 SE in L, also 20", was sehr gut passt. Mit dem 30er Kettenblatt komme ich hier im Mittelgebirge gut zurecht, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass ich mir in den Alpen ein noch kleineres wünschen würde.

Gruß


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. August 2014)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Also die Gleitbuchsen sind ja extra für die Trockenreibung ausgelegt. Die Reibung wird dann von Festschmierstoffen wie Graphit oder Wolframsulfid übernommen. Von dem her sollte trocken zusammenbauen kein Problem sein. Man kann das ganze aber sicher auch mit etwas Montagefett zusammenbauen, dann hat man am Anfang etwas Mischreibung. Das Fett wird dann eh mit der Zeit verdrängt nach aussen hin der Buchsen...
> 
> Hab da auch noch ne Frage (schon im Modellneuheiten Fred gepostet, dort haben sie aber andere Probleme....)
> 
> ...


Zu den Buchsen sollen Trocken eingebaut werden ich nehme aber auch immer ein wenig Fett.
Wir haben 2 Kettenführungen verbaut bei der E13 XCX geht auch 28Z. bei der MRP nicht so gut . Aber 28Z. ist für mich
völlig Übertrieben wenn du dir nicht mit DH Reifen eine Zusatzbremse einbaust nicht wirklich gut. ich Benutze 30Z. im Alpinen Bereich hier im Odenwald 34Z.
Zur Größe bin 190/91 und fahre L aber XL geht auch eins handlicher das andere geräumiger .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Schiltrac (20. August 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werde mich wohl für 22" Entscheiden. Dafür lieber einen schön kurzen Vorbau montieren (wie lange Vorbauten werden bei den aktuellen Slides ausgeliefert?)

Zum Kettenblatt: mein aktuelles Enduro hat 24-36 als kleinste Übersetzung. Zusätzlich hat das Radon dann auch noch etwas grössere Räder. Das Radon wäre dann aber auch wieder deutlich leichter als mein aktuelles... naja ich werde sicher das 30er testen. 

@Bodo: und wird im Slide X01 die MRP oder E*13 eingebaut?   

und wann kann man ca. mit den ersten ausgelieferten 2015er Bikes rechnen?

Grüsse


----------



## cemetery (20. August 2014)

@BODOPROBST - Ich hab 1,90/94 und da ist auch beim XL Rahmen die Sattelüberhöhung schon ordentlich. Beim L wäre das ja doch noch extremer. 





Bei den Zähnen geb ich dir Recht. 30 sind vollkommen ausreichend. Selbst da braucht man das grösste Kettenblatt eher selten und wenn die Steigung so heftig ist dass man damit nicht mehr hoch kommt hat man eh schon mehr als genug damit zu kämpfen überhaupt noch das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten.


----------



## Flitschbirne (20. August 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


>



Beim nächsten Foto Sattelstütze runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (20. August 2014)

Jup, aber ich kann ja auch anders


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. August 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST - Ich hab 1,90/94 und da ist auch beim XL Rahmen die Sattelüberhöhung schon ordentlich. Beim L wäre das ja doch noch extremer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja wollte auch nur Ausdrücken das wir beides Fahren können so wie bei um die 180cm M+L oder bei 165-170cm S+M das
sind einfach die schnitt Punkte der Größen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dusius (20. August 2014)

Ich mit 192 und 92 SL finde L perfekt, xl würde ich nicht wollen. Ich fahre aber auch keine touren mit den Bike.


----------



## piotty (20. August 2014)

danke für die antworten zu den gleitbuchsen. also, am montag wird ohne fett gebaut.
tschö


----------



## cemetery (20. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja wollte auch nur Ausdrücken das wir beides Fahren können so wie bei um die 180cm M+L oder bei 165-170cm S+M das
> sind einfach die schnitt Punkte der Größen . Gruß Bodo



Da gebe ich dir Recht. 

Ich hab halt auch extrem lange Stelzen  Aber mit dem XL Bike kann ich auch eine ausgedehnte Tagestour machen und kann Zuhause noch absteigen und muss nicht vom Bike gehoben werden. Ob das L jetzt soviel Handlicher wäre kann ich nicht sagen weil mir der Vergleich fehlt. Aber ich bin rundum zufrieden und alles andere ist egal


----------



## dermute (20. August 2014)

Also ich fahr bei 194 und 92SL ein XL und es passt mir ganz gut  den 65er Vorbau will ich irgendwann mal noch gegen nen 50er Tauschen zum probieren, sonst passts aber. Hatte vorher ein Canyon Spectral in L hier und das war mir echt zu kompakt und gedrungen (man bemerke: die geo vom spectral und slide 160 carbon ist nahezu identisch)

Nach meinem Schrauben heute kann ich einen Tipp für alle hier geben: 
Wenn ihr ein Problem mit dem Trigger habt, versucht nicht diesen auseinander zu bauen... man bekommt ihn einfach nicht mehr vernünftig zusammen...
Das sind nun ~45€ Lehrgeld für nen neuen Trigger


----------



## Dusius (20. August 2014)

Ein 50er Vorbau würde ich auch gerne mal testen. Will dann aber auch ein Atlas und der ist halt nicht gerade ein Schnapper ;-)


----------



## cemetery (20. August 2014)

Ich hab meinen bei eBay geschossen (ausgebaut aus einem Neurad). War billiger als beim Händler und hing sogar noch ein Lenker dran


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (21. August 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Nach meinem Schrauben heute kann ich einen Tipp für alle hier geben:
> Wenn ihr ein Problem mit dem Trigger habt, versucht nicht diesen auseinander zu bauen... man bekommt ihn einfach nicht mehr vernünftig zusammen...
> Das sind nun ~45€ Lehrgeld für nen neuen Trigger



Was hattest Du denn für Probleme mit dem Trigger. Meiner (rechts) könnte auch etwas leichtgängiger sein (große Taste), wollte da die Tage mal ran. An was kann das liegen? Der SLX Trigger an meinem anderen Rad geht wesentlich leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (21. August 2014)

Wie läuft er denn ohne Schaltzug? Vielleicht Dreck in der Zughülle? Oder mal nen Tropfen Öl auf den Zug


----------



## primus-anus (21. August 2014)

Die Sram-Trigger sind doch generell "schwergängiger" als die von Schimano, da die eine andere Übersetzung haben.


----------



## dermute (21. August 2014)

Also nen gebrauchten Lenker würde ich nicht fahren wollen, selbst beim Vorbau wär ich schon stutzig. Aber ich bin auch nicht so der gebraucht-kaufen Typ ^^


Ach mit Schwergängigkeit hatte das nichts zu tun... 
Meine Schaltung kam plötzlich nicht mehr aufs kleinste Ritzel und nach dem neu Einstellen war der 10-Fach Trigger hinüber. Der Hebel zum Hochschalten lies sich überhaupt nicht mehr bewegen und der zum Runterschalten klackte zwar immer, war aber ohne Funktion. Warum? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## marv-d (21. August 2014)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich gehe im September mit dem Slide in die Alpen. Da würde ich gern ein 22er Kettenblatt für montieren, um kraftsparender in schwindelerregende Höhen zu klettern. Passt dieses Kettenblatt auf die 2x XT Kurbel mit dem 64er Lochkreis?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenblatt-xt-fc-m760-22-zaehne-26419



Und passt das Kettenblatt? bin auch am überlegen.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (22. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wie läuft er denn ohne Schaltzug? Vielleicht Dreck in der Zughülle? Oder mal nen Tropfen Öl auf den Zug



Jupp, das probier ich als erstes. Kam noch nich dazu.


marv-d schrieb:


> Und passt das Kettenblatt? bin auch am überlegen.



Habs bisher nich bestellt. Man hat mir davon abgeraten, weil das Schalten vons kleine auf große Kettenblatt dann sehr hakelig werden würde.



primus-anus schrieb:


> Die Sram-Trigger sind doch generell "schwergängiger" als die von Schimano, da die eine andere Übersetzung haben.



Iss aber ein XT Trigger am 9.0


----------



## filiale (22. August 2014)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Habs bisher nich bestellt. Man hat mir davon abgeraten, weil das Schalten vons kleine auf große Kettenblatt dann sehr hakelig werden würde



ich bin von 24/38 auf 22/38 mit diesem von Dir gezeigten XT Kettenblatt bei meiner 2fach XT Schaltung (bei einem anderen Fahrradmodell) und kann berichten daß es geringfügig schwerer zu schalten geht (etwa 10-15%) aber seit 4Tkm keine Probleme macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piotty (22. August 2014)

hallo leute,
wie heißt der "puffer" den man in eine "luftfeder" steckt, damit die endprogression höher ist? und wo kann ich es besorgen? will meine totem air progressiver machen. wollte im rock shox fred gucken, bin aber zu blöd, es zu finden.
danke!


----------



## Dusius (22. August 2014)

Token


----------



## MAster (23. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo habe einen Tune für den RT3 und den Plus gemacht und muss sagen der RT3 ist ganz nah Dran. Unsere Enduro Fahrer
> bevorzugen alle den RT3 wegen mehr platz für Trinkflasche .Wenn du einen 14er RT3 hast denn kann man Umbauen ich werde mich mal mit Gino von Flat Out auseinander setzen wie er das euch Anbieten kann. Das dann hier Veröffentlichen
> also ich Rede von einen Umbau auf Debon und den neuen Tun aber ohne schwarze Kolbenstange. Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo,

ich wollte das Thema noch mal aufgreifen. Ich bin mit meinem 8.0 se sehr zufrieden, würde mir aber am Hinterbau ein bisschen besseres Ansprechen (im Vergleich zur Pike) und Bergab-perfomance bei langen Abfahrten wünschen

Wäre es nicht denkbar, dass ihr ein paar RT3 und/oder Plus einfach in den Webshop von bike-discount packt? 
Mich wundert ein bisschen deine Aussage, dass das Tune M L3 so nicht erhältlich sei, ich habe letztes Jahr für mein Fatmodul Ant  einen M L Monarch Plus bei RS bestellen können, man musste dann aber die Air Can extra bestellen, war nicht ganz billig aber es gab ihn ?
Gibt es noch einen alternativen Dämpfer, den du empfehlen könntest?
Ja und auf den angesprochenen Umbau sind wohl auch einige hier gespannt  ?!?

So und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin noch zwei andere Fragen:

Der Lack der X1 Kurbel ist jetzt nach ca. 200 km komplett ab, ist das "normale" SRAM Qualität?
Die Schaltungspräzision variiert doch immer wieder von Tag zu Tag stark, gibt's da nen Trick z.B. den Zug besser zu verlegen? Du hast es an meinem Bike das ja schon mal an Bikes & Beats probiert, hatte aber leider wenig erfolg... 
Danke schon mal im Voraus für die Beantwortung


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. August 2014)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> ich wollte das Thema noch mal aufgreifen. Ich bin mit meinem 8.0 se sehr zufrieden, würde mir aber am Hinterbau ein bisschen besseres Ansprechen (im Vergleich zur Pike) und Bergab-perfomance bei langen Abfahrten wünschen
> 
> ...


Hi neue Dämpfer dürfen wir leider nicht verkaufen. Den Monarch kann man umbauen, habe vor 5 Tagen bei einigen Firmen
angefragt und leider noch kein Antwort. Sollte so 150.-€ kosten. Zu der Kurbel: Sram hat einen eigenen Service aufgebaut
kann man selbst anrufen. Zu der Schaltung kann ich noch nichts sagen, habe das aber von 2 anderen Kunden auch schon
gehört und werde nach der Messe dem mal nachgehen ( hier wurde berichtet, dass das Schaltauge nicht ok sein soll ).
Gruß Bodo


----------



## radmodi (23. August 2014)

@MAster 

...wäre der Fox Dämpfer keine Alternative? Gut, steht Custom Tune drauf. Weiß da jemand Genaueres? Das Ansprechverhalten und die Endprogression ist für mich einwandfrei. Oder gibt es andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Dusius (23. August 2014)

An meinem Monarch hat sich die Zugstufe wie es scheint verabschiedet. 
Ich wollte diese heute verstellen da hatte sich das Rädchen dann kein Stück bewegen lassen. Ich habe dann ein wenig rum gerüttelt und es hatte etwas Spiel. Dann hat es sich irgendwann ein Stück bewegt, hat aber nicht geklickt sonder gekrrrktzt und dann war wieder nichts mehr zu machen. 
Ich habe weiter dran gespielt und ein Tröpfchen Öl auf das Rädchen gegeben, irgendwann hat es dann nochmal KRKZ gemacht und jetzt bewegt es sich zwar sehr leicht, klickt aber nicht mehr und wackelt nur rum.
Ich kann es jetzt entweder komplett auf oder zu drehen ohne Klicks zu spüren nur ab und zu ein KRKZ. An der Zugstufe selbst ändert sich aber rein gar nichts. 

Was mache ich mit dem Dämpfer? zu Radon oder direkt woanders hin?


----------



## MAster (23. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hi neue Dämpfer dürfen wir leider nicht verkaufen. Den Monarch kann man umbauen, habe vor 5 Tagen bei einigen Firmen
> angefragt und leider noch kein Antwort. Sollte so 150.-€ kosten. Zu der Kurbel: Sram hat einen eigenen Service aufgebaut
> kann man selbst anrufen. Zu der Schaltung kann ich noch nichts sagen, habe das aber von 2 anderen Kunden auch schon
> gehört und werde nach der Messe dem mal nachgehen ( hier wurde berichtet, dass das Schaltauge nicht ok sein soll ).
> Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo,

danke für die Info. Ich werd mich dann mal an SRAM wenden…
Zu deiner Vermutung, ich hab das Schaltwerk mal gerade abgebaut und es kann wohl wirklich am Schaltauge liegen (siehe Bild).  Der Schaltwerksanschlag ist eingedrückt. Das rührt vielleicht daher, dass das X01 nur am Rand Kontakt mit dem Anschlag hat?!?
Welches Schaltauge passt denn als Ersatz für das Slide 650b?

Grüße

MAster


----------



## Dusius (23. August 2014)

habe jetzt mal die Luft abgelassen und komplett eingefedert, dann hat es klack gemacht und nun zeigt die Zugstufe wieder Wirkung.
Allerdings geht das Rädchen jetzt wieder super schwer und ich kann es auch nur ca. 1/4 Umdrehungen drehen dann geht nichts mehr.


----------



## bikepoloplayer (23. August 2014)

@MAster :

Das mit den Schaltaugen kann ich bestätigen. Das Gewinde ist schief ins Schaltauge geschnitten. Siehe Bild - nach Wechsel auf Syntace X12 Schaltauge läuft meine Schaltung perfekt:


----------



## Nesium (23. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hi neue Dämpfer dürfen wir leider nicht verkaufen. Den Monarch kann man umbauen, habe vor 5 Tagen bei einigen Firmen
> angefragt und leider noch kein Antwort. Sollte so 150.-€ kosten. Zu der Kurbel: Sram hat einen eigenen Service aufgebaut
> kann man selbst anrufen. Zu der Schaltung kann ich noch nichts sagen, habe das aber von 2 anderen Kunden auch schon
> gehört und werde nach der Messe dem mal nachgehen ( hier wurde berichtet, dass das Schaltauge nicht ok sein soll ).
> Gruß Bodo


Darf man dann erfahren mit welchem tune der debonair plus im 15er modell gebaut wird? Würde mir ja vielleicht mein suspension-center in der nähe einen nachbauen. Gruess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (24. August 2014)

Hallo, ich habe mal ne Frage an die Slide Carbon 160 Gemeinde...

ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir ein 8.0 SE zu kaufen, leider gibt es das nicht mehr in 18" und bei 20" bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es vll. ein bisschen zu groß ist. Ich bin 178cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm, hat jemand von euch auch in etwa die gleiche Größe und eins in 20" und kann berichten wie die Größe passt?

mfg Matze


----------



## radmodi (24. August 2014)

pr0phet schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mal ne Frage an die Slide Carbon 160 Gemeinde...
> 
> ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir ein 8.0 SE zu kaufen, leider gibt es das nicht mehr in 18" und bei 20" bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es vll. ein bisschen zu groß ist. Ich bin 178cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm, hat jemand von euch auch in etwa die gleiche Größe und eins in 20" und kann berichten wie die Größe passt?
> 
> mfg Matze


Servus Matze,
die Größe und Schrittlänge ist bei mir identisch und fahre ein 18". Möchte kein Größeres fahren und die Reverb passt perfekt. Ich denke bei 20" werden bei voll ausgefahrener Reverb die Beine zu kurz.


----------



## TausG (24. August 2014)

Hi Matze,

habe fast die gleichen Daten wie du und fahre auch 18". Empfinde die Größe als perfekt. 

Gruß Timo


----------



## jewadi (24. August 2014)

Ist jemand da der eins in 20" fährt und ca. 1,83m groß ist ? Bin mit der SL nur 2cm von der Empfehlungsgrenze nach unten zum 18" entfernt... Da ists nicht so optimal wenn man mal nicht eben um die WEcke Probe fahren kann.


----------



## pr0phet (24. August 2014)

Ales klar Leute, vielen Dank... Dann werde ich es vorerst mal nicht bestellen  und bis Freitag warten und auf der Eurobike mal Probe sitzen...


----------



## primus-anus (24. August 2014)

jewadi schrieb:


> Ist jemand da der eins in 20" fährt und ca. 1,83m groß ist ? Bin mit der SL nur 2cm von der Empfehlungsgrenze nach unten zum 18" entfernt... Da ists nicht so optimal wenn man mal nicht eben um die WEcke Probe fahren kann.


Hi, ich fahre das SE in 20", bin 185cm und habe SL 91,5cm (grad nochmal gemessen). Die Reverb habe ich 7cm ausgezogen. Das Bike passt mir so perfekt, auch für längere Touren.
Gruß


----------



## jewadi (24. August 2014)

Danke. Glaub ich Dir das es perfekt passt. Hab SL 88. Bisher hatte ich ein leicht überstrecktes Gefühl bei meinen Bikes (mit Größe L). Hab sie bis auf 1 verkauft. Nun soll ein Neues mit der richtigen Größe her. Das neue Slide Carbon 27,5 9.0 gefällt mir da am besten. Ich befürchte das mir 18" zu gestaucht vorkommt  Der Reach ist sogar 4mm mehr (bei 20") als beim Bike was ich vorher hatte. Mmmh... gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Silver-Racer (24. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hi neue Dämpfer dürfen wir leider nicht verkaufen. Den Monarch kann man umbauen, habe vor 5 Tagen bei einigen Firmen
> angefragt und leider noch kein Antwort. Sollte so 150.-€ kosten. Zu der Kurbel: Sram hat einen eigenen Service aufgebaut
> kann man selbst anrufen. Zu der Schaltung kann ich noch nichts sagen, habe das aber von 2 anderen Kunden auch schon
> gehört und werde nach der Messe dem mal nachgehen ( hier wurde berichtet, dass das Schaltauge nicht ok sein soll ).
> Gruß Bodo


Schiefes Gewinde im Schaltauge kann ich auch bestätigen. Umbau auch auf Syntace x12 und die Schaltung läuft problemlos. 

Gruß
Silver


----------



## reflux (24. August 2014)

hat jemand reach + stack vom radon slide 650b carbon 2014 in 20" und 22" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## primus-anus (24. August 2014)

jewadi schrieb:


> Danke. Glaub ich Dir das es perfekt passt. Hab SL 88. Bisher hatte ich ein leicht überstrecktes Gefühl bei meinen Bikes (mit Größe L). Hab sie bis auf 1 verkauft. Nun soll ein Neues mit der richtigen Größe her. Das neue Slide Carbon 27,5 9.0 gefällt mir da am besten. Ich befürchte das mir 18" zu gestaucht vorkommt  Der Reach ist sogar 4mm mehr (bei 20") als beim Bike was ich vorher hatte. Mmmh... gar nicht so einfach.


Na wenn Dir Deine Bikes zu lang waren und das Slide in "L" noch 4mm mehr reach hat, dann wäre doch eine "M" (18") vielleicht garnicht verkehrt. Wirklich sicher bist Du wahrscheinlich nur mit ner Probefahrt. Vielleicht hat der Bikeladen deines Vertrauens ja ein Bike mit ähnlichen Maßen, welches du probieren könntest.
Gruß


----------



## Dusius (25. August 2014)

So, ich habe mich jetzt mal dazu entschieden einen Monarch Plus Dembon Air zu bestellen  leider ist er erst in 10 Tagen lieferbar


----------



## duc-748S (25. August 2014)

bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> @MAster :
> 
> Das mit den Schaltaugen kann ich bestätigen. Das Gewinde ist schief ins Schaltauge geschnitten. Siehe Bild - nach Wechsel auf Syntace X12 Schaltauge läuft meine Schaltung perfekt:





Silver-Racer schrieb:


> Schiefes Gewinde im Schaltauge kann ich auch bestätigen. Umbau auch auf Syntace x12 und die Schaltung läuft problemlos.
> 
> Gruß
> Silver



Musstet ihr die Schaltung nach dem Wechsel des Schaltauges neu einstellen?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (25. August 2014)

Habe es nicht gewechselt aber das musst du ganz sicher machen.


----------



## duc-748S (25. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Habe es nicht gewechselt aber das musst du ganz sicher machen.



Alles klar, danke 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikepoloplayer (25. August 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen - aber wenn die Schaltung dann einmal ordentlich eingestellt ist, funktioniert sie perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple-M (25. August 2014)

jewadi schrieb:


> Danke. Glaub ich Dir das es perfekt passt. Hab SL 88. Bisher hatte ich ein leicht überstrecktes Gefühl bei meinen Bikes (mit Größe L). Hab sie bis auf 1 verkauft. Nun soll ein Neues mit der richtigen Größe her. Das neue Slide Carbon 27,5 9.0 gefällt mir da am besten. Ich befürchte das mir 18" zu gestaucht vorkommt  Der Reach ist sogar 4mm mehr (bei 20") als beim Bike was ich vorher hatte. Mmmh... gar nicht so einfach.



Ich hatte zuerst mit meinen 1,83m und SL 88,5 das Slide in M geholt. Nach einer lockeren Einfahrrunde habe ich aber gemerkt, dass mir das zu kompakt ist. Habe mir dann das L geholt und bin vollstens zufrieden. Wendig genug und auch für Tagestouren voll geeignet! 

Für mich also eine klare Sache, bin aber wie gesagt auch kein reiner Endurist, sondern fahre mit dem Teil auch längere Touren - wofür es meiner Ansicht auch bestens geeignet ist! 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## jewadi (25. August 2014)

Triple-M schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuerst mit meinen 1,83m und SL 88,5 das Slide in M geholt. Nach einer lockeren Einfahrrunde habe ich aber gemerkt, dass mir das zu kompakt ist. Habe mir dann das L geholt und bin vollstens zufrieden. Wendig genug und auch für Tagestouren voll geeignet!
> 
> Für mich also eine klare Sache, bin aber wie gesagt auch kein reiner Endurist, sondern fahre mit dem Teil auch längere Touren - wofür es meiner Ansicht auch bestens geeignet ist!
> 
> Gruß, Thomas



Super. Vielen Dank schonmal. Hattest Du dann beim L alles Standard gelassen oder etwas wie z.B. Vorbau verändert ? Wie lange ist der Vorbau beim L ?


----------



## primus-anus (25. August 2014)

jewadi schrieb:


> Super. Vielen Dank schonmal. Hattest Du dann beim L alles Standard gelassen oder etwas wie z.B. Vorbau verändert ? Wie lange ist der Vorbau beim L ?


Der ist 65 mm lang und ich überlege, auch mal einen kürzeren zu probieren.


----------



## jewadi (25. August 2014)

Oah. Das sind so viele FÜRS und WIEDERS die ich jetzt gesammelt habe :-D Kann mal jemand versuchen den Reach zu erklären? Wie man das fühlt oder bei welchem Einsatz er entscheidend ist. Hatte ein 29er mit 435 Reach. Der war mir Up- und Downhill zu gestreckt. Das Slide Carbon 27,5 in 20" hat sogar 439 Reach. Ist das trotz der kleineren Räder unbequemer?


----------



## primus-anus (25. August 2014)

Vielleicht hilft das erstmal weiter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reach-und-stack-neue-groessenmessung-fuer-mountainbikerahmen.372456/

Mit der Radgröße dürfte das ganze nichts zu tun haben. Entscheidend für die Bequemlichkeit bzw. gestreckte oder gestauchte Sitzposition sind im Bezug zum Reach eher noch Sitzrohrwinkel und Vorbaulänge/-winkel. Oder anders gesagt die Entfernung vom Sattel zu den Händen (also bei gegebenem reach noch geringfügig durch Vorbaulänge, Sattelposition und Lenkerform/-biegung zu beeinflussen).
Hast du also bei gleichem Reach unterschiedliche Sitzrohrwinkel, hast du auch eine mehr oder weniger gestreckte Sitzposition.

Wenn du Reach und Stack bei deinem "alten" Rad hast, hast du zumindest schonmal relativ brauchbare Vergleichswerte, wenn du noch den Abstand vom Sattel zum Lenker miteinbeziehst (Sitzrohrwinkel, Vorbaulänge).

Vielleicht erstmal soweit? Eventuell kann ja noch jemand ergänzen.

Gruß


----------



## Juppidoo (26. August 2014)

jewadi schrieb:


> Ist jemand da der eins in 20" fährt und ca. 1,83m groß ist ? Bin mit der SL nur 2cm von der Empfehlungsgrenze nach unten zum 18" entfernt... Da ists nicht so optimal wenn man mal nicht eben um die WEcke Probe fahren kann.



M sollte dir zu klein sein, gerade bei deiner SL. Für mich ist das M (178cm; SL 82-83 cm) wendig genug. Fahre vor allem Enduro/Freeride. L sollte dir passen, evtl den Vorbau kürzen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## jewadi (26. August 2014)

Aber der Vorbau ist doch schon nur 65mm... :-/


----------



## duc-748S (26. August 2014)

bikepoloplayer schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen - aber wenn die Schaltung dann einmal ordentlich eingestellt ist, funktioniert sie perfekt!



Danke für die Rückmeldung, dann weiß ich bescheid 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monsterwade (26. August 2014)

Hab mal M probiert bei 184 cm KG und 88 SL. Beim Wiegetritt bin ich mit den Knien
öfter an den Lenker gestossen. Grösse M war zu kompakt, Grösse L passt super.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hab mal M probiert bei 184 cm KG und 88 SL. Beim Wiegetritt bin ich mit den Knien
> öfter an den Lenker gestossen. Grösse M war zu kompakt, Grösse L passt super.



20mm mehr Vorbau hätte eventuell Abhilfe geschaffen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (26. August 2014)

Naja, aber so ein ewig langer Vorbau is doch auch nichts, die 65mm sind schon die Grenze an nem Enduro finde ich.


----------



## primus-anus (26. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich jetzt mal dazu entschieden einen Monarch Plus Dembon Air zu bestellen  leider ist er erst in 10 Tagen lieferbar


Ich würde mich sehr über einen Fahrbericht freuen, wenn es dann soweit ist.
Gruß


----------



## Nesium (26. August 2014)

@Dusius 
Hast du auch den Dämpfer mit Tune M/M oder gleich einen anpassen lassen?


----------



## Monsterwade (27. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> 20mm mehr Vorbau hätte eventuell Abhilfe geschaffen ?


 Damit verliert Du aber an Lenk-Präzision.


----------



## Dusius (27. August 2014)

primus-anus schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr über einen Fahrbericht freuen, wenn es dann soweit ist.
> Gruß


Selbstverständlich werde ich berichten 



Nesium schrieb:


> @Dusius
> Hast du auch den Dämpfer mit Tune M/M oder gleich einen anpassen lassen?


Ich habe den normalen M/M bestellt, bin eigentlich der Meinung das man damit immer recht gut beraten ist. Allerdings wurde die Freude schon wieder getrübt da die Lieferzeit verlängert wurde..


----------



## reflux (27. August 2014)

Leider konnte mir bei Bike-Discount niemand auskunft geben.
Was für einen Steuersatz (Maße) brauche ich fürs Radon Slide Carbon 8.0 SE (Rad ist noch nicht da, deswegen frage ich)
und wie sind Reach und Stack vm 22" Rahmen


----------



## Dusius (27. August 2014)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-275/slide-carbon-275-80/


----------



## reflux (27. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-275/slide-carbon-275-80/


am montag waren die werte noch nicht da , wird sich ja mit denen vom 2014er modell decken


----------



## Dusius (27. August 2014)

der Rahmen ist der selbe geblieben, steht hier auch irgendwo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (27. August 2014)

dann brauch ich jetzt noch steuersatzmaße


----------



## geq (28. August 2014)

Stand schon im tröt...
sufu


----------



## ~joe~ (28. August 2014)

Servus 

mal zwei Fragen zur passenden Rahmengröße:
Meine Daten 176cm klein  mit 78cm Schrittlänge. Welche Größe ist die richtige 16' oder 18'?

Hab auch schon ne halbe Ewigkeit nach nen Reach/Stack Rechner gesucht ums bissel einzuschränken, find dummerweise nur welche für Rennräder  und da kommt nen Reachwert von 35,9cm raus. Und das kann ja nun nicht hinhauen, für MTB zumindest.
Kennt jemand einen Rechner für MTBs?


----------



## jewadi (28. August 2014)

Size My Bike; oder einfach: Framesize wären zwei Apps zum Testen...


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. August 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> dann brauch ich jetzt noch steuersatzmaße


Unten 11/5" IS 52  oben 11/8" ZS44 Steuersatz Acros.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## RobG301 (29. August 2014)

Wird es eigentlich auch den bei den 2015er Slide 160er zu sehenden Hinterbauschutz auf Höhe des Kettenblattes auch für die alten Bikes zum Nachrüsten geben?

Sieht bei den 15ern ja so aus als hätte man an manchen exponierten Stellen nachgebessert, um Rahmen-/Lack-Schäden zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kschnecker (29. August 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> mal zwei Fragen zur passenden Rahmengröße:
> Meine Daten 176cm klein  mit 78cm Schrittlänge. Welche Größe ist die richtige 16' oder 18'?
> ...




18" kann mit der 150mm reverb knapp werden ( bei mir 8mm zu hoch ) Ich musste bei gleicher schrittlänge auf eine 125mm umrüsten !
Rahmengröße passt MIR aber genau, 16" währe zu kompakt.


----------



## ~joe~ (29. August 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Wie groß bist du denn insgesamt? Und fährst du eher "Touren" oder Abfahrtsorientiert?

Und gibts im Thüringer Raum vieleicht nen 16' oder 18' Carbon Slide das ich mal testen könnte?
Von der Geometrie sind die ja alle fast identisch.


----------



## kschnecker (29. August 2014)

Ich bin 174cm. Ich hab auf einen 50mm Vorbau gewechselt so hab ich die Laufruhe des größeren Rahmens im downhill, bequemer bei touren und trotzdem kompakt für verblockte trails und bei engen Anliegern.


----------



## reflux (29. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Unten 11/5" IS 52  oben 11/8" ZS44 Steuersatz Acros.   Gruß Bodo



Der Kollege am Telefon sagte mir, dass ich das Slide auch nem Steuersatz fahren kann, welches den Lenkwinkel abflacht

wäre das dieser hier??
@BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes 

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ?


----------



## ravenride (29. August 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> mal zwei Fragen zur passenden Rahmengröße:
> Meine Daten 176cm klein  mit 78cm Schrittlänge. Welche Größe ist die richtige 16' oder 18'?
> ...


Ich kenne niemanden der bei 176 cm größe eine rahmengröße in S fährt (allgemein, nicht auf das slide bezogen). Ich selbst bin ebenfalls 176 cm groß oder klein, hatte in vergangenheit auch schon L rahmen gefahren, dass nicht zu groß war, aber auf dem TRAIL eben nicht so flink wie ein M war. Medium ist optimal für dich und mich. Bin kein enduro fahrer, sondern eine bergziege die gut 50.000 höhenmeter im jahr in den bergen zurück legt. Trails fahre ich am liebsten!!!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (30. August 2014)

Moin,

ich bin auch so 1,76-1,77cm, hab ne SL von 80-81cm.

Ich fahre ein Slide in M (18") und ein Swoop in M.
Das Swoop hatte ich auch mal in S (16"). Das geht, aber ich habe mich nicht wohl gefühlt, saß zu zentral im Rad und hatte manchmal Überschlagsgefühle bei größerem Gefälle.


----------



## Dusius (30. August 2014)

Langsam könnte man ein extra Größenthread auf machen 

Auf DHL ist kein Verlass mehr  Mein Dämpfer wird erst am Montag zugestellt..


----------



## reflux (30. August 2014)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## RobG301 (1. September 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich auch den bei den 2015er Slide 160er zu sehenden Hinterbauschutz auf Höhe des Kettenblattes auch für die alten Bikes zum Nachrüsten geben?
> 
> Sieht bei den 15ern ja so aus als hätte man an manchen exponierten Stellen nachgebessert, um Rahmen-/Lack-Schäden zu vermeiden.



Leider noch keine Rückmeldung! 

Was ändert sich eigentlich zum 15er Modelljahr sonst am Slide 160?


----------



## Dusius (1. September 2014)

Vielleicht ist da neue tape von Marshguard was für euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (1. September 2014)

Bin mal auf dem Weg zu nem kleinen Testride


----------



## jewadi (1. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Bin mal auf dem Weg zu nem kleinen Testride



Cool! Viel Spaß  Sieht nach ner L aus !?


----------



## reflux (1. September 2014)

Kann mir denn niemand sagen,ob der Steuersatz passt oder es einen Steuersatz fürs slide gibt,welches den Lenkwinkel verändert?
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp


----------



## Dusius (1. September 2014)

Also ich kann dir das nicht sagen.

Ja, ist ein L Rahmen.

Habe ja heute endlich den neuen Dämpfer bekommen und auch direkt mal getestet. 
Fazit: Ich kann jedem empfehlen auf einen DebonAir umzurüsten ;-) Das Teil geht deutlich besser als der normale Monarch, ob man nun gleich den Plus braucht kann ich nicht beurteilen. (verdammt geil aussehen tut er halt schon)
Der Dämpfer ist deutlich schluckfreudiger und auch kleine Schläge (Wurzelteppiche) packt er einfach weg als wären sie kaum da!
Ich konnte es nach der Abfahrt kaum glauben und habe dann noch einmal hoch getreten  Es hat sich dann bei der zweiten Abfahrt bestätigt, der DebonAir ist der Wahnsinn. 
Keine Ahnung was ich noch schreiben soll, bin einfach begeistert.

Was ich auch jedem empfehlen kann ist der neue Sattel den ich habe, sehr bequem und sieht auch noch top aus


----------



## Nesium (1. September 2014)

Bin mit dir gleicher Meinung!


----------



## primus-anus (1. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir das nicht sagen.
> 
> Ja, ist ein L Rahmen.
> 
> ...


Dankeschön!
Das freut zu hören.
Gruß


----------



## filiale (2. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Was ich auch jedem empfehlen kann ist der neue Sattel den ich habe, sehr bequem und sieht auch noch top aus



??? Aha...hat der auch nen Namen ???


----------



## Dusius (2. September 2014)

Sorry, ich hatte gemerkt dass ich vergessen hatte den Name dazu zu schreiben war aber zu faul es zu ändern ;-) 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/sdg-formula-fxr-cro-mo-saddle/rp-prod41332

43€ super Schnäppchen


----------



## RobG301 (3. September 2014)

Bei dem 2015er 10.0 glaubt man ja fast bei 4499,- zahlt man den Großteil für die XTR, weil die Crossmax XL haben ja auch die "kleinen" Ausstattungslinien.
Weil Fox ist doch in der Erstausrüstung günstiger hab ich mal gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (3. September 2014)

Wo hast du das denn gehört? 
Es gibt halt verschiedenes, das dort verbaute Fahrwerk zählt sicher nicht zu den günstigen


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. September 2014)

Moin moin.

Werde mir am Wochenende auch ein Slide Carbon 8.0 SE zulegen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen direkt am Anfang mal zu kontrollieren? Hier wurden ja schon diverse Probleme gemeldet wie z.B. die Kette die zu nahe am Rahmen war auf dem kleinsten Ritzel oder die etwas krumme Schraube vom Schaltwerk...


----------



## help (3. September 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Werde mir am Wochenende auch ein Slide Carbon 8.0 SE zulegen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen direkt am Anfang mal zu kontrollieren? Hier wurden ja schon diverse Probleme gemeldet wie z.B. die Kette die zu nahe am Rahmen war auf dem kleinsten Ritzel oder die etwas krumme Schraube vom Schaltwerk...


Den Carbonrahmen auf äußerliche Beschädigungen. Alle Schrauben mit dem richtigen Moment nachziehen, ob Schaltung korrekt eingestellt ist(bzw. Schaltauge gerade). Schauen ob Bremsscheibe schleift, Laufräder ob zentriert bzw. alle Speichen gespannt. Reifen-/Dämpfer-/Gabeldruck anpassen. Hinterbau auf Spiel prüfen etc.


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. September 2014)

Der Lenker am roten 8.0 SE, quasi der Race Face Atlas. Ist das der hier? http://www.raceface.com/components/handlebars/atlas/atlas-half-riser/

Breite 785mm? Hattet ihr direkt Matchmaker X am Lenker?


----------



## reflux (3. September 2014)

785mm Race face Atlas stealth mit 20grad - Matchmaker war dabei


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. September 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> 785mm Race face Atlas stealth mit 20grad - Matchmaker war dabei



Der auf dem dritten Bild gezeigte Lenker
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-160-8.0-se-128913/wg_id-7251
ist aber nicht der Stealth. Der Stealth ist komplett schwarz siehe hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-atlas-lenker-20mm-rise-35-x-800mm-stealth-137167


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (3. September 2014)

ich hab das rad und bei mir war die stealth variante verbaut


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. September 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> ich hab das rad und bei mir war die stealth variante verbaut



Ok. Gefällt mir eh besser


----------



## lordbritannia (3. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir das nicht sagen.
> 
> Ja, ist ein L Rahmen.
> 
> ...


Kann man eigentlich die normalen Monarchen auch auf DebonAir umrüsten? Oder hast du "nur" neu gekauft?


----------



## Dusius (3. September 2014)

Ich habe neue gekauft weil alt einen defekt hat und ich nicht aufs Bike verzichten kann bis der repariert ist.

Du kannst auch umbauen, Bodo is mit flatout dran da was zu regeln und wird das dann hier kommunizieren.


----------



## Dusius (3. September 2014)

Bike-Components.de


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. September 2014)

Demnächst sieht man nix mehr von deinem Rahmen


----------



## Caspar720 (3. September 2014)

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen sobald ich wieder Zeit habe einen Slide 9.0 Rahmen (18") mit Monarch Plus DebonAir in Bikemarkt stellen.
Falls jemand vorzeitig Interesse hat oder Bilder wünscht, einfach PN an mich.

Grüße


----------



## Dusius (3. September 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Demnächst sieht man nix mehr von deinem Rahmen



Wieso meinst? wegen der ganzen Folie? ^^


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wieso meinst? wegen der ganzen Folie? ^^


Yo


----------



## Dusius (3. September 2014)

Hrhr, hatte die mal zum neuen Rad gekauft  wenn es noch neu ist tut man halt alles was man kann ^^

Das Slapper Tape finde ich aber richtig gut anstelle von nem normalen Kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (3. September 2014)

Disius was hast du da für Tape drauf? Kannste mal nen Link posten? Danke 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (3. September 2014)

Die dose ist auf dem Bild und der link dazu unter den Bildern ;-) klick auf das Bike-Components.de


----------



## ron101 (3. September 2014)

@Dusi 
Das Bike resp. das Klebeband auch schon ordentlich abgespritzt mit Mucoff etc.?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (3. September 2014)

Ne, habe es erst vorhin drauf gemacht, ist aber von guter Qualität (müsste M3 sein) und ich denke es hält aber wissen tu ich es noch nicht


----------



## lordbritannia (3. September 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen sobald ich wieder Zeit habe einen Slide 9.0 Rahmen mit Monarch Plus DebonAir in Bikemarkt stellen.
> Falls jemand vorzeitig Interesse hat oder Bilder wünscht, einfach PN an mich.
> 
> Grüße


Hä? Das ist doch state of the art oder nicht. Warum verkaufst du denn?


----------



## RobG301 (4. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gehört?
> Es gibt halt verschiedenes, das dort verbaute Fahrwerk zählt sicher nicht zu den günstigen



Gab hier mal glaube im letzten Jahr in einem anderen Thread eine Tabelle in der Fox bei den Erstausrüster-Preisen deutlich günstiger als RS war.
Kann sich natürlich geändert haben, jetzt wo man bei Radon vermehrt RS statt Fox findet.


----------



## RobG301 (4. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ne, habe es erst vorhin drauf gemacht, ist aber von guter Qualität (müsste M3 sein) und ich denke es hält aber wissen tu ich es noch nicht



Gut aussehen tut es schonmal! Berichte mal wie es sich bewehrt!


----------



## Caspar720 (4. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Hä? Das ist doch state of the art oder nicht. Warum verkaufst du denn?


Ja der Rahmen mit dem Dämpfer ist auch der absolute  Hammer.
Fahre nächstes Jahr in einem Enduro Team und bekomme da einen anderen Rahmen gesponsort, deswegen muss ich das gute Stück leider abgeben.

Grüße


----------



## ravenride (4. September 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Gab hier mal glaube im letzten Jahr in einem anderen Thread eine Tabelle in der Fox bei den Erstausrüster-Preisen deutlich günstiger als RS war.
> Kann sich natürlich geändert haben, jetzt wo man bei Radon vermehrt RS statt Fox findet.



Das berichtete hier im forum auch bereits jemand von der bikediscount filiale, dass fox eben die teile an die erstausrüster fast herschenkt, um dann im wiederverkauf durch überhöhte preise die großen gewinne reinholt. Ein fox Dämpfer kostet durchschnittlich 400 bis 500 euro, überlege dass sind echte märchenpreise!

Die shimano XTR gruppe wird an die profis hergeschenkt, um dann im endverkauft auch das doppelte oder dreifache der XT Gruppe abzuverlangen – ebenfalls märchenpreise! Der herstellungspreis ist nur unerheblich höher wie bei XT.

In der bikebranche finden im hintergrund preisabsprachen statt (so wie in allen anderen Branchen ebenfalls), wettbewerb findet da kaum noch statt. Und immer weniger rahmenhersteller sind noch tatsächlich eigenständig, dass vereinfacht die preisabsprachen und unterbindet den Wettbewerb. Bei preisabsprachen, wenn bekannt, so werden die vom gesetzgeber lächerlichen strafen dann aus der portokasse beglichen.

Von daher heißt es: 
»die schmiere ist das schwarze gold der Wirtschaft«! 
Das ist ein ungeschriebenes gesetz. Unsere bikekette läuft auch nur super, wenns gut gschmiert ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (4. September 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Das berichtete hier im forum auch bereits jemand von der bikediscount filiale, dass fox eben die teile an die erstausrüster fast herschenkt, um dann im wiederverkauf durch überhöhte preise die großen gewinne reinholt. Ein fox Dämpfer kostet durchschnittlich 400 bis 500 euro, überlege dass sind echte märchenpreise!
> 
> Die shimano XTR gruppe wird an die profis hergeschenkt, um dann im endverkauft auch das doppelte oder dreifache der XT Gruppe abzuverlangen – ebenfalls märchenpreise! Der herstellungspreis ist nur unerheblich höher wie bei XT.
> 
> ...


Also ich muss dazu Sagen das weder Fox OEM sagenhaft günstig ist . Und Absprachen entlang des Rheins gibt es auch keine.
Zudem find ich es immer wieder Super wenn die zwei großen Zeitschriften hier runder Geredet werden . Ihr solltet mal nicht
ganz so Negativ drauf sein. Nicht die ganze Welt ist schlecht wie ihr sie seht . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Flitschbirne (4. September 2014)

Bodo!

Gibt es schon was neues wegen dem Update vom Dämpfer?


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. September 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Bodo!
> 
> Gibt es schon was neues wegen dem Update vom Dämpfer?


Der Gino hat noch keine Preise und Lieferzeiten für die Teile. Gruß Bodo


----------



## reflux (4. September 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Der Kollege am Telefon sagte mir, dass ich das Slide auch nem Steuersatz fahren kann, welches den Lenkwinkel abflacht
> 
> wäre das dieser hier??
> @BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes
> ...



Würde mich übereigne Antwort freuen @BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes


----------



## reflux (4. September 2014)

Lösung selbst gefunden


----------



## dermute (4. September 2014)

Kannst du uns die Lösung auch bitte mitteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (4. September 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Kannst du uns die Lösung auch bitte mitteilen?


der gummipropfen musste von der kurbel runter


----------



## shalala (5. September 2014)

Zu welcher Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir bei 182 cm Körpergröße und 83 cm Schrittlänge raten?

Danke schonmal


----------



## filiale (5. September 2014)

M


----------



## ron101 (5. September 2014)

18"


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2014)

.


----------



## shalala (5. September 2014)

Hab grad nochmal nachgemessen. 
84 cm Schrittlänge sinds. Hab wohl einen langen Oberkörper
Also 18" und eventuelle Unstimmigkeiten lieber mit dem Vorbau ausgleichen?
Macht bei 20" die Reverb Probleme?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2014)

.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. September 2014)

shalala schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal nachgemessen.
> 84 cm Schrittlänge sinds. Hab wohl einen langen Oberkörper
> Also 18" und eventuelle Unstimmigkeiten lieber mit ppppp
> 
> ...





shalala schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal nachgemessen.
> 84 cm Schrittlänge sinds.
> Macht bei 20" die Reverb Probleme?



Garantiert gibts da Probleme, habe auch 84cm und die Stuetze nur ca. 1,5cm ausgezogen...


----------



## Aalex (6. September 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Ja der Rahmen mit dem Dämpfer ist auch der absolute  Hammer.
> Fahre nächstes Jahr in einem Enduro Team und bekomme da einen anderen Rahmen gesponsort, deswegen muss ich das gute Stück leider abgeben.
> 
> Grüße




größe vom slide?

noch da?


----------



## radmodi (6. September 2014)

Testsieger Reifen 8/2014 für Enduros! 
Nachdem ich mit dem Schwalbe HD immer ein komisches Gefühl beim Kurven fahren hatte und ich mich gerne von Tests beeinflussen lasse, habe ich mir den neuen Conti Trail King 2.4, Protection + Apex ans Vorderrad montiert. 
Persönliches Fazit:
- günstige 40,- EUR, da kann man nicht meckern
- den Reifen tubeless zu bekommen, habe ich aufgegeben! (bei Schwalbe´s HD und Rock Razor, wars total easy, Milch rein, mit der 
Standpumpe Luft rein, ein Plopp und fertig!) Beim Conti ist die Luft bereits bei den ersten Pumpstößen immer irgendwo zwischen Felge und 
   der Reifenwulst entwichen. Da half kein Walken, Drehen oder Spüli. (...damit habe ich Stunden verbracht und Milch vergeudet.) 
   Da kann nur ein großer Luftstoß helfen, dachte ich mir, also ab zur Tanke. Leider haben die meisten nur noch diese Automaten, wo´s  
   dann alle 3 Sek. nur pffffft macht, bis der voreingestellte Druck erreicht ist. Also, keine Aussicht das Ding tubeless zu bekommen! Tanke und 
   Kofferraum mit Stans NoTube eingesaut, es war ca. 22.30 Uhr!(...ein paar Leute meinten, es würde interessant aussehen, was ich da	
   mache.) Schnauze voll gehabt, Schlauch rein, mehrere Plopps gehört, alles sieht gut aus! Aber nein, jetzt passte der Rundlauf nicht. Also 
   Luft raus, walken, quetschen, blabla... Jetzt läuft das Ding zu 95 % rund. 
- der Grip ist spürbar besser, als beim HD und das komische wacklige Gefühl in Kurven ist weg
- leider mit Schlauch ein Mehrgewicht von ca. 360 Gramm zum Tubeless HD, dafür fühlbar auch mehr Protection an der Seitenwand
- 2,4 sieht nicht nach 2,4 aus, egal (Sram Roam 50 Felge)

Sollte jemand das Ding tubeless bekommen, bitte ich um Tips, danke! 
Wie man bei tubeless mit dem Conti Trail King und ner Panne auf´m Trail, ohne Kompressor Luft in das Ding kriegen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich denke, da hilft nur der gute alte Schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (6. September 2014)

erstmontage von den contis geht in der regel wirklich nur mit kompressor

danach sitzt der reifen recht stramm in der felge, da muss man also schon einen totalausfall fabrizieren um den da wieder runterzukriegen. 

ansonsten: Innen mit atze thon auswasche, eine nacht mit schlauch aufziehen, danach reifenwulst mit milch einpinseln, kompressor bis plopp, milch rein, schwenken, fertig


----------



## filiale (6. September 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Testsieger Reifen 8/2014 für Enduros!
> Nachdem ich mit dem Schwalbe HD immer ein komisches Gefühl beim Kurven fahren hatte und ich mich gerne von Tests beeinflussen lasse, habe ich mir den neuen Conti Trail King 2.4, Protection + Apex ans Vorderrad montiert.
> Persönliches Fazit:
> - günstige 40,- EUR, da kann man nicht meckern
> ...



Wieso machst Du Milch rein bevor Du den Reifen komplett auf der Felge hast ? Es wird zuerst der Reifen komplett mit Luft und ohne Milch auf die Felge gedrückt, dann wieder Luft raus, Ventileinsatz rausdrehen (Reifen bleibt immer noch ohne Luft auf der Felge, ist eben nur platt), Milch durch offenes Ventil rein, Ventileinsatz reinschrauben, Luftdruck drauf wie gewünscht. Das kostet keinen ml Milch der verschwendet wird weil die Milch immer erst zum Schluß eingefüllt wird.

Ansonsten kann man sich einen Kompressor auch selbst bauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tubeless-kit-fuer-normale-reifen.125058/page-135


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. September 2014)

Mir half es bei den Contis immer, die Reifen zuerst einmal mit Schlauch zu montieren. Kurze Zeit stehen lassen, dann den Schlauch wieder raus und ohne Milch tubeless mit einer normalen Standpumpe (Joe Blow) aufgepumpt. In der Regel ploppte der Conti dann in die Felge. Dann ein zweites Mal Luft raus, Milch durchs Ventil rein, fertig.

Zugegeben, ist schon ein etwas größerer Aufwand im Vgl. zu Schwalbe.


----------



## Flitschbirne (6. September 2014)

Habe heute endlich auch zugeschlagen und habe jetzt ein rotes 8.0 SE 

Frage: Läuft bei euch unter dem Rahmen der Zug für das Schaltwerk auch so nahe am vorderen Ritzel vorbei? Manchmal kommt das Zug sogar da dran...


----------



## radmodi (6. September 2014)

Danke an die Conti Montageprofis! Milch durchs Ventil einfüllen ist mir bekannt. Die Siffe ist beim Pumpen immer irgendwo zwischen Felge und Reifenwulst rausgelaufen und ich musste nachfüllen. Seitdem klebt mein Küchenboden, das Lenkrad im Auto und das Teil zum Lufteinfüllen an der Tanke. Wie schon erwähnt habe ich Stunden damit verbracht, wer gibt sich schon gerne geschlagen? Kompressor selber bauen, ich weiss nicht. Da fahr lieber zum Reifenhändler, hätte mir auch früher einfallen können.
Vielleicht passt sich der Reifen nach ein paar Tagen mit dem Schlauch drin, ein wenig besser an die Felge an. Könnte ja sein und ich versuchs dann noch ein letztes Mal. Gut, die Milch füll ich dann übers Ventil mit der Spritze ein. Leider hatte ich kein Ventilaufschraubdings!
Bin heute ein paar Stunden geradelt und der Reifen geht wie Sau, er rollt gut und ich fühle mich sicher in Kurven. Wie schon erwähnt habe ich ihn vorne montiert und hinten den Schwalbe Rock Razor Gravity. Kann das alles nicht anders erklären! M/eine Empfehlung, auch wenn die Conti-Montage Geduld und Nerven kostet.


----------



## cemetery (6. September 2014)

Schlauch rein und im Zweifelsfall einfach mal über Nacht stehen lassen. Am nächsten Tag Schlauch raus und plötzlich klappt es auf anhieb. Ich kam mir da doch ziemlich verarscht vor weil es mir am Tag davor genauso ergangen ist wie du es hier beschrieben hast.


----------



## Dusius (6. September 2014)

Also mein Slide klackert leider noch immer  habe schon alles Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen, Kettenblatt Schrauben kontrolliert, Kettenführung weg und wieder dran, Pedale gereinigt und Gewinde neu gefettet.

Das Klackern ist nur beim bergauf fahren zu hören und noch immer nur wenn der rechte Kurbelarm zwischen 5 und 6 Uhr ist.
Komisch ist auch das es wenn das Bike komplett sauber gemacht wird auch mal sein kann das es nicht klackert, ab und zu kann ich auch ein oder zwei mal treten ohne das es klackert.
Das Kalckern ist auch im Pedal nicht zu spüren, ich habe das Gefühl das ich es ganz leicht spüren kann wenn ich unten an das Unterrohr fasse.

Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll, die einzige Idee die ich noch habe ist die Kettenblätter um ein viertel zu verdrehen und zu schauen ob es dann weg oder an einer anderen Stelle klackert.
Wenn es das aber auch nicht ist bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende und muss wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und das Bike an Radon schicken, ich hoffe ich kann das vermeiden.

Habe es heute auch mal geschafft das Geräusch auf Video aufzunehmen, hört sich an als würde was an den Rahmen klopfen. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/93c4mmwswmaz3qs/VID_20140906_162456025.mp4?dl=0


----------



## filiale (6. September 2014)

Knackt es auch im Wiegetritt ?


----------



## Dusius (6. September 2014)

Manchmal hört es dann auf, ich glaube es kommt ein wenig auf die Körperposition an. Wenn ich mehr in Richtung Lenker verlagert bin ist es dann auch mal weg. Einen anderen Sattel habe ich bereits montiert.
Im sitzen ist es aber definitiv schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shalala (6. September 2014)

Wie groß ist die Chance, dass man das Slide 160 mal im Angebot des Tages findet? Gab es das bei den 2014er Modellen mal?


----------



## primus-anus (7. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Manchmal hört es dann auf, ich glaube es kommt ein wenig auf die Körperposition an. Wenn ich mehr in Richtung Lenker verlagert bin ist es dann auch mal weg. Einen anderen Sattel habe ich bereits montiert.
> Im sitzen ist es aber definitiv schlimmer.


Hallo Dusius,
ich hatte bei meinem Opium fast von Anfang an das gleiche Problem, hörte sich auch so ähnlich an und ich konnte jahrelang nix finden, der Herstellervertreter, der zu mir kam auch nicht. Es war auch mal nach dem Reinigen weg, kam wieder und war auch noch da, nachdem alle Lager getauscht waren...
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir ein Radon Tourenrad geholt - alles super, außer dass die Sattelstange auf Grund von Fett immer wieder reinrutschte. Also hab ich kurzerhand die Stange und das Rohr gereinigt und mit der roten Syntace Montagepaste wieder montiert... und siehe da - das Knacken ist jetzt auch am Tourenrad. Hatte die selbe Paste am Opium verwendet, da Carbonsattelstütze.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: wenn Du es noch nicht probiert haben solltest, gucke und reinige doch mal im Bereich Sattelrohr/ -Stange/ -Klemme.
Gruß


----------



## Dusius (7. September 2014)

Das habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht gemacht, verwundert mich halt das es immer dann klackert wenn die Kurbel auf 5 Uhr steht. Werde es aber nachher gleich mal anschauen und reinigen.


----------



## Dusius (7. September 2014)

Das reinigen der Sattelstütze und dem Rahmen + Klemme hat leider nichts gebracht. Trotzen vielen Dank für den Tip.

Jetzt habe ich die Kurbel abgenommen und zerlegt (also Kettenblätter) einmal verdreht und wieder montiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass das rechte Lager im Innenlager etwas schwergängig ist, wie man das von Kugellagern halt kennt. Ich habe jedenfalls alles wieder zusammen gebaut und nun ist es erstmal weg. Also muss es ja mit dem Antrieb zusammen hängen. Ich werde morgen ne Tour fahren mit ordentlich Höhenmeter ohne das Bike jetzt noch zu putzen und hoffe das es nicht wieder kommt.


----------



## RobG301 (8. September 2014)

Samstag im Megastore in Bonn gewesen und nahezu sämtliche neuen Räder sind zum Anschauen (nach Testfahrt hab ich muss ich ehrlich eingestehen nicht gefragt) da.
Farblich sehr gelungenes Modelljahr und die Mavic Crossmax XL Laufräder sehen schon echt hammer aus, auch wenn sie ein Vermögen kosten.


----------



## Flitschbirne (8. September 2014)

Jungs/Mädels kurze Zwischenfrage: Es gibt doch so kleine Gummi-Verhüterli-Dinger für das Ende der Kurbel. Ich hab die mal in einem Online-Shop gesehen aber finde sie gerade nicht mehr. Weiss einer wie die heißen?

Update: Gefunden. Race Face Crank Boots heißen die Dinger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenride (8. September 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Testsieger Reifen 8/2014 für Enduros!
> Nachdem ich mit dem Schwalbe HD immer ein komisches Gefühl beim Kurven fahren hatte und ich mich gerne von Tests beeinflussen lasse, habe ich mir den neuen Conti Trail King 2.4, Protection + Apex ans Vorderrad montiert.
> Persönliches Fazit:
> - günstige 40,- EUR, da kann man nicht meckern
> ...



Bei aldi gibt es 1x im jahr einen kleinen kompressor mit unterschiedlichen adaptern für 60 euro, dieser ist zwar sehr laut aber gerade dafür gut geeignet. Mit der pumpe hatte ich da auch so meine probleme als ich mit tubeless 2005 anfing. Zusätzlich kann man mit dem kompressor die bremssättel vom belegeabrieb sauber durchpusten!

Bei der metro gibt es den kompressor das ganze jahr über.


----------



## ravenride (8. September 2014)

Wenn das slide in petrol in echt, ebenso wie im bild so überragende optik ausweist, dann bin ich echt schwer beeindruckt (das radon logo ist dennoch unterirdisch). Auf der website fehlt die gewichtsangabe für das slide 9. Die crossmax laufräder mit den dicken speichen untermauern die tolle rahmenoptik. 

Frage an bodo/radon «warum man im endurobereich laufräder nur mit einer maulweite von 23mm verbaut?» Mit 1.720g sind diese auch nicht die leichtesten. Sicher reichen 23mm, 25 mm wären optimaler!


----------



## Dusius (8. September 2014)

Weil der Maulweitenunterschied uninteressant ist wenn du nicht mit deutlich zu wenig Luftdruck fährst.


----------



## filiale (8. September 2014)

Für die breite Masse sind 23 ausreichend. Die wenigen Biker die die Fähigkeit haben das zu spüren und zu nutzen stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Mehrpreis.


----------



## Dusius (8. September 2014)

"Die die Fähigkeit haben" ich lach mich schlapp 

Edit:

Das sind wohl eher die die sich was einbilden, weil sie denken was zu spüren weil sie hier und in  anderen Foren alles mögliche lesen.
Den unterschied merkst du genau so wenig wie du 50g Gewicht merkst. Und wenn du es dann doch merkst hast du schlichtweg zu wenig Luft im Reifen.


----------



## Flitschbirne (8. September 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Wenn das slide in petrol in echt, ebenso wie im bild so überragende optik ausweist, dann bin ich echt schwer beeindruckt (das radon logo ist dennoch unterirdisch).



Hab das Bike am Samstag im Store gesehen. Das sieht echt sehr schick aus.



ravenride schrieb:


> Frage an bodo/radon «warum man im endurobereich laufräder nur mit einer maulweite von 23mm verbaut?» Mit 1.720g sind diese auch nicht die leichtesten. Sicher reichen 23mm, 25 mm wären optimaler!



Was erwartest du von einem Enduro-Laufrad-Satz? Leichter als 1700g wird es da erst mit Carbon oder sehr viel teureren Aluminium-Laufrad-Sätzen wie z.B. Syntace W30...


----------



## ravenride (8. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Weil der Maulweitenunterschied uninteressant ist wenn du nicht mit deutlich zu wenig Luftdruck fährst.


Ja, genau, darauf kommt es gerade an! Wenn du bessere traktion im uphill (kräfteersparnis) bzw. sicherer in schnellen kurven biken willst. Für meine nobbys mit 2.25 zoll reichen 23mm im jeden fall, aber für 2.4 zoll reifen? Fahre aktuell einen 4 jahre alten ztr notubes laufradsatz mit 20mm maulweite. 

Ende september werde ich nach brixen fahren um das slide carbon und anderes durchzutesten (25 bis 28. 9.). Ist der bodo auch anwesend?


----------



## Dusius (8. September 2014)

Was willst mit so breiten Reifen? 2.4er maxxis alles was breiter ist ist sinnlos


----------



## radmodi (8. September 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Bei aldi gibt es 1x im jahr einen kleinen kompressor mit unterschiedlichen adaptern für 60 euro, dieser ist zwar sehr laut aber gerade dafür gut geeignet. Mit der pumpe hatte ich da auch so meine probleme als ich mit tubeless 2005 anfing. Zusätzlich kann man mit dem kompressor die bremssättel vom belegeabrieb sauber durchpusten!
> 
> Bei der metro gibt es den kompressor das ganze jahr über.



Danke für den Tip! 60,- EUR für´n Kompressor ist okay.


----------



## radmodi (8. September 2014)

Mal ne Frage an alle, weil wir gerade das Thema breite Felgen haben. Hat denn jemand diese neuen ultrabreiten Felgen und kann darüber berichten?
Mann ließt ja nur Gutes darüber, z.B. Syntace W35 MX , 28,4mm Innenmaß oder ist noch breiter, noch besser? Gewichtsersparnis an der rotierenden Masse, durch dünnwandigere Reifen, etc. oder ist das alles nur cleveres Marketing? Wehr fährt solche Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. September 2014)

Ich finde, das hier erklärt das Thema Felgen sehr gut. Man braucht nur etwas Zeit zum Lesen.


----------



## Dropi (8. September 2014)

@ radmodi, Hab mir einen Laufradsatz  für das Slide aufgebaut mit DtSwiss Straightpullnaben. Ca. 1560g mit Tape und Ventil. 
Weil mich in letzter Zeit einige Leute gefragt haben, wie ich mit meinen Carbonfelgen aus China zufrieden bin. Ja, ich bin sehr zufrieden! Durch das breite Felgenbett steht der Reifen besser in der Felge und knickt in Kurven nicht ein. Die Felgen sind stabiler, leichter und ich kann sie mit 70Kg Fahrergewicht: vorne 1 bar und hinten mit 1,6 bar fahren (Tubless mit Dichtmilch) ohne das ich Durschläge bekomme. Mann kann sich auch fertige Laufräder bestellen. Zum abdichten habe ich das Tesaband benutzt, passt Perfekt in das 30mm Bett: http://www.tesa.de/industrie/produkte/tesa_strapping_4289,i.html.
Ich habe mir diese schicken lassen und habe sie selber eingespeicht.: http://www.light-bicycle.com/Hookle...-5-rims-tubeless-compatible.html#.VAnxYWMpzds


----------



## filiale (8. September 2014)

Dropi schrieb:


> @ radmodi, Hab mir einen Laufradsatz  für das Slide aufgebaut mit DtSwiss Straightpullnaben. Ca. 1560g mit Tape und Ventil.
> Weil mich in letzter Zeit einige Leute gefragt haben, wie ich mit meinen Carbonfelgen aus China zufrieden bin. Ja, ich bin sehr zufrieden! Durch das breite Felgenbett steht der Reifen besser in der Felge und knickt in Kurven nicht ein. Die Felgen sind stabiler, leichter und ich kann sie mit 70Kg Fahrergewicht: vorne 1 bar und hinten mit 1,6 bar fahren (Tubless mit Dichtmilch) ohne das ich Durschläge bekomme. Mann kann sich auch fertige Laufräder bestellen. Zum abdichten habe ich das Tesaband benutzt, passt Perfekt in das 30mm Bett: http://www.tesa.de/industrie/produkte/tesa_strapping_4289,i.html.
> Ich habe mir diese schicken lassen und habe sie selber eingespeicht.: http://www.light-bicycle.com/Hookle...-5-rims-tubeless-compatible.html#.VAnxYWMpzds



Sehr geil  Hoffe das bei Felsberührung die Felge nicht so leidet. Welche Speichen und welche Nabe hast Du genommen ?


----------



## Flitschbirne (8. September 2014)

Dropi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diese schicken lassen und habe sie selber eingespeicht.: http://www.light-bicycle.com/Hookle...-5-rims-tubeless-compatible.html#.VAnxYWMpzds



Was bedeutet denn das "Weave" wo man zwischen 12k, 3k und UD wählen kann?


----------



## Dropi (8. September 2014)

Hab mir für 200€ den Dt Swiss M1900 LRS gekauft um die Naben zu bekommen, hat auch schon alle Adapter/Tublessventile mit dabei.
Dt Swiss Speichen: https://www.bike-components.de/prod...&xtmcl=dtswiss%20competition%AE%20competition

Also Krazer bekommen sie schon bei Felsberührung und ich habe jetzt so zirka 80000 tiefenmeter in den Alpen dementsprechend sehen sie  aus. 12.1 Kg fahrfertig mit 2x10


----------



## Dropi (8. September 2014)

Das ist die Oberfläche UD ist matt, die anderen ist Gewebefinish.


----------



## Dropi (8. September 2014)

Hier kann man die Krazer am Hinterrad sehen, ist mir aber egal, Haubtsache die Performance stimmt.


----------



## dermute (8. September 2014)

Nach 2 Tagen Harz und unbekannten Steilen abstiegen bin ich nun doch stark am überlegen meinem mangelndem fahrerischem Können mit ner 200er Scheibe vorn auf die Sprünge zu helfen. ^^

Kann jemand eine zweiteilige 200er Scheibe empfehlen? 
Die guten günstigen Shimanos sind ja leider 203er :/ Zweiteilig hätte ich aber schon gern, bei einer langen Abfahrt mit viel schlechtem Bremsen roch es auf einmal sehr verbrannt... da gab es eine kurze Zwangspause.

Ist der Bremskraftunterschied zwischen 180 und 200mm eigentlich deutlich spürbar?


----------



## Dropi (8. September 2014)

Hab mir auch grade eine 200ter Scheibe montiert, aber noch nicht getestet. Nach 5t Tiefenmetern auf Trail machen der Bremsfinger doch schon schlapp, erhoffe mir dadurch mehr Entspannung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (9. September 2014)

Aus meiner Erfahrung wird das nicht funktionieren. Du musst trotz 200er Scheibe die selbe Kraft mit deinem Finger aufbringen um zu bremsen. Einzig bei extremer Belastung wird durch eine größere Scheibe das Fading etwas nach hinten verzögert.


----------



## kschnecker (9. September 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung wird das nicht funktionieren. Du musst trotz 200er Scheibe die selbe Kraft mit deinem Finger aufbringen um zu bremsen. Einzig bei extremer Belastung wird durch eine größere Scheibe das Fading etwas nach hinten verzögert.



*Das stimmt mal überhaupt nicht !!!!*


*Große Scheibe - hohe Bremskraft!*
Die Bedeutung der Hebelverhältnisse haben schon die alten Griechen erkannt. Die für die Funktion einer Scheibenbremse relevanten Hebel ergeben sich grob überschlagen aus dem Verhältnis zwischen Laufraddurchmesser und Scheibendurchmesser. Durch das Umrüsten einer 160er Scheibe auf eine mit 200 Millimeter Durchmesser verbessert sich der Hebel für die Bremse von ca. 1:4,25 auf 1:3,4. In der Praxis bedeutet das mit der gleichen Bremse bei identischer Handkraft ca. 25 Prozent mehr Bremspower. Der Aufstieg von 180 Millimetern zu 200 Millimetern bringt rein rechnerisch ca. 11 Prozent mehr Power. 

http://www.trickstuff.de/de/know-how/index.php


----------



## Flitschbirne (9. September 2014)

kschnecker schrieb:


> Das stimmt mal überhaupt nicht !!!!
> 
> Große Scheibe - hohe Bremskraft!
> Die Bedeutung der Hebelverhältnisse haben schon die alten Griechen erkannt. Die für die Funktion einer Scheibenbremse relevanten Hebel ergeben sich grob überschlagen aus dem Verhältnis zwischen Laufraddurchmesser und Scheibendurchmesser. Durch das Umrüsten einer 160er Scheibe auf eine mit 200 Millimeter Durchmesser verbessert sich der Hebel für die Bremse von ca. 1:4,25 auf 1:3,4. In der Praxis bedeutet das mit der gleichen Bremse bei identischer Handkraft ca. 25 Prozent mehr Bremspower. Der Aufstieg von 180 Millimetern zu 200 Millimetern bringt rein rechnerisch ca. 11 Prozent mehr Power.
> ...



Theorie und Praxis. Ich persönlich habe den Unterschied nie wirklich gemerkt (von 180mm auf 200mm). Aber ich werde hier nicht gegen die Physik bzw. die guten alten Griechen reden 

Von 160mm auf 200mm könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man den Unterschied gut merkt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2014)

.


----------



## Dusius (9. September 2014)

Also ob man nun den unterschied von 180 auf 200 merkt bezweifle ich auch, bin ganz zufrieden mit den 180ern. Wenn es mal bremsintensiv wird ist weniger bremsen glaub wirkungsvoller als größere Scheiben 

War heute auch mal bisschen unterwegs, war ne super schöne Tour mit einer traumhaften Abfahrt am ende 

    

Die Kühe die mir den Weg versperren wollten haben mir fast ein wenig Angst gemacht, haben mich aber dann durch gelassen 

Das Klackern war Gestern und auch Heute nicht mehr zu hören, ich hoffe es bleibt so!


----------



## fone (9. September 2014)

ravenride schrieb:


> Ja, genau, darauf kommt es gerade an! Wenn du bessere traktion im uphill (kräfteersparnis) bzw. sicherer in schnellen kurven biken willst. Für meine nobbys mit 2.25 zoll reichen 23mm im jeden fall, aber für 2.4 zoll reifen?


die mafia zum thema felgendbreite hat das forum erfolgreich total versaut. wahnsinn was so wenige leute erreichen können. ich bin beeindruckt.
wieso soll ein 2.4 zoll reifen nicht auf eine 23mm felge passen?

meint ihr die hersteller testen und optimieren die reifen auf 40mm felgen?


unterschied 200 zu 180 ist natürlich deutlich spürbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (9. September 2014)

Vielleicht mache ich mir vorne ne 200er drauf wenn die 180er fertig ist, den unterschied würde ich schon mal gerne testen.


----------



## radmodi (9. September 2014)

@Dropi 
@Rothaarsteiger 
Besten Dank für eure Informativen Beiträge zum Thema breite Felgen. Meine SRAM Naben und Speichen könnte ich in Kombination mit der Carbonfelge verwenden, oder?

...die 200er Bremscheibe bremst etwas besser und ich kann das Bremsen besser dosieren. Meine Meinung!


----------



## kschnecker (10. September 2014)

Es sagte niemand das 2.4 auf 23mm nicht geht !
Aber breitere felgen geben vor allem bei "niedrigem" luftdruck dem reifen bessere stabilität.
Also wenn man sich schon was neues anschafft dann sicher breiter als schmäler.


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. September 2014)

kschnecker schrieb:


> Es sagte niemand das 2.4 auf 23mm nicht geht !
> Aber breitere felgen geben vor allem bei "niedrigem" luftdruck dem reifen bessere stabilität.
> Also wenn man sich schon was neues anschafft dann sicher breiter als schmäler.


Also bei unseren Tests haben breite Felgen sehr wenig bis nix gebracht. 1,2-1,5 Bar ja da sind sie besser aber diese Drücke
können nur Biker mit 60-70kg die nicht sonderlich hart Fahren benützen bei meinen 100kg sind unter 1,8bar hinten auch bei
30mm nicht sinnvoll und der unterschied von 21mm zu 30mm nicht mehr messbar , im Gegenteil ich fahre einen Roam 60 und
hatte gleichzeitig einen breiten Syntace W35 im Vergleich der wir deutlich weniger gefallen hat ( weiche Alu Felge gegen Carbon
Felge mit nur 21mm ). Zum Tema Luftdruck unser bester DH Biker M. Gruber ist wahrlich leicht und die DH Reifen sind wahre
Panzer aber unter 1,8bar fährt da keiner.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## kschnecker (10. September 2014)

OK, das heißt also eine firma wie dt swiss produziert breite felgen nur aus spaß an der freude.
Wo zu gibts die dann, wenns eh nix bringt ?


----------



## Dusius (10. September 2014)

Weil du es kaufst


----------



## filiale (10. September 2014)

kschnecker schrieb:


> OK, das heißt also eine firma wie dt swiss produziert breite felgen nur aus spaß an der freude.
> Wo zu gibts die dann, wenns eh nix bringt ?



Weil es ein gutes Marketinginstrument ist um eine Firma am Leben zu erhalten. Es gibt viele Dinge die den Menschen als sinnvoll verkauft werden, siehe Umstieg von 9fach auf 10fach was mehr Überschneidungen gebracht hat aber an der Performance nichts geändert hat. Aber weil es Neu war und von den großen Herstellern kam, mußte es natürlich gut und wichtig sein.


----------



## rbrandt1967 (10. September 2014)

Ich geb mal kurz meinen persönlichen Senf zu dem Thema - ich denke erstmal das dies von jedem anders empfunden wird.
Jedoch finde ich persönlich das ich schon einen Unterschied 'erfahre' zwischen einem Easton Haven und einem ZTR Flow EX Laufradsatz - ich gehe jedoch nicht hin und reduziere radikal den Luftdruck bei dem Flow EX - sondern fahre fast den gleichen, vielleicht minimal reduziert und ich finde das der Reifen stabiler auf der Felge sitzt und man weniger walken in Kurven und bei Richtungswechsel hat.


----------



## reflux (10. September 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Der Kollege am Telefon sagte mir, dass ich das Slide auch nem Steuersatz fahren kann, welches den Lenkwinkel abflacht
> 
> wäre das dieser hier??
> @BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes
> ...




Eine antwort wäre weiterhin schön und nett @Radon-Bikes @BODOPROBST , da auf meine Anfrage via Mail auch niemand antwortet


----------



## Dusius (10. September 2014)

In der Zeit die du jetzt hier auf eine Antwort wartest, die du scheinbar nicht bekommst hättest du dir jegliches wissen über Steuersätze aneignen können das du brauchst um dir die Frage selbst zu beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (10. September 2014)

Ich denke, dass viele Hobby-Biker ( wie ich ) gerne mit weniger druck fahren um einfach die technischen "Defizite" etwas zu
kompensieren, was m.M. auch funktioniert. Bei einem Profi, auf hohen technischen Niveau und ganz anderer Dynamik ist das dann eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Dusius (10. September 2014)

Also ich finde es mit wenig Luftdruck eher unangenehm, gerade in Kurven. Unter 2 Bar fühlt es sich einfach schwammig an, beim Downhiller damals das selbe. Hab eigentlich immer 2 Bar oder ein bisschen mehr drin (+/- 90kg fahrfertig).

Gerade eben gab es neue Schuhe (endlich wieder auf HighRoller 2 unterwegs) und einen neuen Schaltzug. Ich muss schon sagen, dass die Schaltzughülle nicht durch den Rahmen geht macht die Sache schon mehr oder weniger aufwendig. 
Ich verfluche schon jetzt den Tag an dem ich das mal unterwegs machen muss. Werde mir gleich erstmal ne lange dünne Pinzette kaufen gehen für in den Rucksack.


----------



## rbrandt1967 (10. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also ich finde es mit wenig Luftdruck eher unangenehm, gerade in Kurven. Unter 2 Bar fühlt es sich einfach schwammig an, beim Downhiller damals das selbe. Hab eigentlich immer 2 Bar oder ein bisschen mehr drin (+/- 90kg fahrfertig).



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen .... ich bin in der Kampfpanzer-Fraktion mit guten 0,12t und ich kann keinen Luftdruck < 2 Bar fahren, das ist mir zu schwammig ..... oder mein Fahrkönnen reicht hier nicht aus, was absolut sein kann.


----------



## Dusius (10. September 2014)

Fahrkönnen und unangenehmes Gefühl sind zwei paar Schuhe


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. September 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Eine antwort wäre weiterhin schön und nett @Radon-Bikes @BODOPROBST , da auf meine Anfrage via Mail auch niemand antwortet


Entschuldige aber habe bei mehreren Firmen nachgefragt und noch keine Antwort . Das IS52 unten ist der Punkt. Gruß Bodo


----------



## rbrandt1967 (10. September 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Fahrkönnen und unangenehmes Gefühl sind zwei paar Schuhe


Da geb ich Dir eigentlich Recht - jedoch denke ich das ich bei einem besseren Fahrkönnen zwar immer noch das schwammige Gefühl hätte, jedoch dies mich nicht unsicher werden lässt.


----------



## dermute (10. September 2014)

Gut danke für die Antworten, dann spar ich mir das Geld für die 200er Scheiben lieber.

Was anderes: hat schon jemand nen kürzeren Vorbau verbaut? Manchmal hätte ich das Bike gern etwas agiler, mag aber mittlerweile den breiten Lenker im schwierigen Gelände sehr. Daher wollt ich mal nen 50er Vorbau holen.
Ein 35er ist sicher zu krass, da leidet ja dann auch die Uphill-Eigenschaft ganz schön?!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (11. September 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Gut danke für die Antworten, dann spar ich mir das Geld für die 200er Scheiben lieber.
> 
> Was anderes: hat schon jemand nen kürzeren Vorbau verbaut? Manchmal hätte ich das Bike gern etwas agiler, mag aber mittlerweile den breiten Lenker im schwierigen Gelände sehr. Daher wollt ich mal nen 50er Vorbau holen.
> Ein 35er ist sicher zu krass, da leidet ja dann auch die Uphill-Eigenschaft ganz schön?!
> ...



Ich habe den 65er sofort runtergeschmissen, passte irgendwie nicht zu mir und gegen einen 50er MF2 ersetzt. Dazu fahre ich noch einen 710mm breiten Vector 20 mit 12Grad backsweep, d.h. die effektive Vorbaulaenge ist dann etwa 40mm! Das Ding klettert nach wie vor wie eine Gemse und notfalls hat man ja noch eine Gabelabsenkung an Bord, benutze ich aber so gut wie nie...


----------



## ravenride (11. September 2014)

Das Thema Luftdruck bzw. maulweite schlägt hier hohe Wellen. Generell muss man zu dem Thema anmerken, dass unsere pumpen nicht kalibriert sind und die identischen werte die uns angezeigt werden bei der einer pumpe 0,2 bar mehr, bei anderen wiederum 0,2 weniger bedeuten. Das ist ein Unterschied von 0,4 bar, insofern kann man nicht sagen das oder dies ist der richtige Luftdruck.

Ein 100kg schwerer Fahrer kann keinen Luftdruck von 1,4 bar fahren wie einer mit 70kg, egal wie breit die maulweite der Felgen beträgt. Ist bei einer Federgabel genauso, zudem fließen Fahrkönnen, Material, Untergrund usw. mit in die Abstimmung.

Um den Luftdruck zu optimieren bzw. den Richtigen herauszukristallisieren, kann man vor der eigenen Haustür auf einer ruhigen asphaltierten Straße Slalom fahren, bzw. einen sehr engen Kreis, flott in eine 90° Kurve fahren. Natürlich mit etwas Tempo und Schräglage – das Knie muss dabei nicht unbedingt den Straßenbelag küssen! Wenn kein schwammiges Gefühl aufkommt, kann man den Luftdruck Schrittweise reduzieren. 

Von Schwalbe gibt es ein digitales Luftdruckmessgerät für ca. 14 euro glaube ich, dass ist logisch auch nicht kalibriert, aber es zeigt den Druck digital und vor allem gleichmäßig an. Ich weiß dann, dieser angezeigter Wert ist dann das Optimum für meine Fahrweise. Das Teil ist für Tubeless Fahrer sehr hilfreich, da man bereits nach 1 Tag leichten Luftverlust hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (11. September 2014)

Ich bekomme das schwammige fahrgefühl eher bei zu niedrigem luftdruck. Fahre bei meinen 90kg und den HD vorne 1.8 und hinten 2.0, für mich tip top.


----------



## ron101 (11. September 2014)

Hatte letzthin auch ein sehr sehr schwammiges gefühl.
Habe dieses Schwalbe pressure gauge, hatte noch 0.75 bar im Vorderrad 

Cheers
ron


----------



## dermute (11. September 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> gegen einen 50er MF2 ersetzt. Dazu fahre ich noch einen 710mm breiten Vector 20 mit 12Grad backsweep


Na das ist natürlich schon ne ganz schöne Anpassung, da fährt sich das ja total anders.

Ich hab den Spank Spike Race mit 50mm im Auge, weis aber nicht ob sich das überhaupt lohnt. 60€ für 15mm weniger Vorbau...
An der falschen Stelle soll nun nicht gespart werden, aber mir fehlt jegliche Erfahrung um vorher zu wissen, ob sich die Investition lohnt. Kann da vielleicht noch jemand berichten?
(hab leider auch keinen Bekannten mit solch kurzem Vorbau, ums mal zu testen)


----------



## Flitschbirne (11. September 2014)

Solange man sich auf dem Rad wohl fühlt sollte man nichts ändern und sich nicht von anderen rein quatschen lassen nur weil es in irgendeinem Artikel drin steht, dass es so besser sei...


----------



## dermute (11. September 2014)

Na das sollte selbstverständlich sein. Ich wünsch es mir ja ein Stückchen kürzer  Die Frage ist für mich nur ob die 15mm wirklich spürbar sind.


----------



## filiale (11. September 2014)

15mm sind deutlich spürbar wenn man nicht gerade die Sensibilität eines Ambos mitbringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (11. September 2014)

@dermute
Wenn Du Dein Bike eher grösser gewählt hast, würde ich es probieren mit dem kürzeren Vorbau.
Wenn Du es aber schon eher kleiner kompakter gewählt hast, würde ich es nicht probieren.

Cheers
ron


----------



## dermute (11. September 2014)

Alles klar danke, dann probier ich es mal. Ich stand auch zwischen 2 Größen und hab das größere genommen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## primus-anus (11. September 2014)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, einen 50 mm Vorbau zu verbauen. Spürbar wird das auf jeden fall sein, da ich auch eine Veränderung von 130mm zu 120mm an einem anderen Rad deutlich bemerkte. Ich hatte folgenden im Auge (als Inspiration @dermute ): http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=34354


----------



## dermute (12. September 2014)

Ach da fällt mir ein, ich hatte in meinen RS Monarchen 4 Spacer eingesetzt und wollt mal kurz berichten.
Während vorher der Monarch weit vor der Pike am Ende war, so kann ich nun bei beiden die Endprogression voll ausnutzen! Da haben die 4 Spacer also sehr geholfen.
Was weiter bestehen bleibt ist dass man sehr schnell in der Endprogression ankommt. Also auch bei kleinsten Anforderungen an den Dämpfer bin ich schnell bei 1-1.5cm vor Ende... (180psi bei ~90kg fahrbereit, 3 Klicks vor 'ganz schnell')
Aber solang jetzt die Endprogression und somit die Reserve hinhaut, kann man für 11,99€ mit dem Tuning zufrieden sein.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. September 2014)

rbrandt1967 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen .... ich bin in der Kampfpanzer-Fraktion mit guten 0,12t und ich kann keinen Luftdruck < 2 Bar fahren, das ist mir zu schwammig ..... oder mein Fahrkönnen reicht hier nicht aus, was absolut sein kann.


Hab mich ev. unklar Ausgedrückt hab nichts gegen breite Felgen , will nur Sagen das breite nicht alles ist und hier von einigen
zu einer heiligen Kuh hochgeredet wird . Der Reifen ist eines der Bauteile mit der stärksten wieder Entwicklungen in den letzten
Jahren und keiner von uns kann Sagen wo das hingeht . Aber gerade deswegen sollte man vorsichtig sein mit Aussagen die auf
3-4 Jahre alten Reifen getroffen wurden. So hat der 15er NN mit den 13er nur noch den Nahmen gemeinsam. Sorry er ist immer noch schwarz und rund. Gruß Bodo


----------



## surfpflock (12. September 2014)

Hallo Geländeradfahrer
noch ein Tipp zum Knacken beim Treten im Tretlagerbereich.
Bei der Suche an Meinem Slide SE bemerkte ich das die Lagerbohrung vom Tretleger,
Rechte Seite 0,07mm und Linke Seite 0,4mm Differenz zwischen Kurbelachse und Lagerbohrungen haben.
Frisch gefettet war das Knacken ca. 200 Km weg dann kam es wieder. Neues Tretlager ist schon unterwegs,
Danke Radon Service für die Unkomplizierte Hilfe.
Sonne in den Speichen
Surfpflock


----------



## RobG301 (12. September 2014)

Welche Bikes sind zum Testfahren im Megastore verfügbar? Dann würde ich morgen mal rumkommen! Gerade 22'' Rahmen wären interessant bei meinen 1,99m!


----------



## reflux (12. September 2014)

Vielleicht ein blöde Frage,hab aber keine Erfahrung mit Carbon bis jetzt
Ziehe ich dir Kurbel mit dem Drehmoment an,der auf der Kurbel steht oder muss ich da Materialbedingt weniger nehmen ?


----------



## Thiel (12. September 2014)

Kurbelangabe, weil die Achse immer noch aus stahl ist.


----------



## radmodi (13. September 2014)

Die Mafia für breite Felgen hat mich so beeinflusst, dass ich mir diese Felgen bestellen musste. Wenn schon breiter, dann richtig breit. 
http://www.nextie-bike.com/mtb/carb...ss-mtb-rim-40mm-width-clincher-tubeless-ready
Werde darüber berichten..., ich hoffe nur Positives.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC² (14. September 2014)

Servus die Slide Gemeinde,
habe heute auf der Tour am Karwendelhaus festgestellt, dass der Hans Dampf am Vorderrad nich mehr den allerbesten Eindruck macht.
Die Stollen aussen und die und die zweite Reihe sind alle an der Wurzel eingerissen, sodass ich schon bedenken hatte die Karwendelrunde noch fortzusetzten nach bisher 1900km und 35000hm. Wohlgemerkt nur am Vorderrad(Trail Starr, HR Pace Star). Bin dann die Runde noch fertig gefahren mit etwas flauem Gefühl, da ich nicht sicher war, wie sich der Riss fortfplanzen wird, und was beim abreissen eines Stollens passiert.

Bei bisher keinem Reifen (Marin (Cheng Shin Tire/ Panaracer/Ritchey/Conti/Onza/Maxxis) den ich die letzten 22 Jahre gefahren bin war dies jemals ein Thema, wenngleich ich den Eindruck habe, dass die Schwalbes eher zu Rissen in der Gummidecke neigen.

Wie sieht das bei euch aus, kann man den Reifen weiter fahren, oder sollte man den vorsichtshalber wechseln.


----------



## Dusius (15. September 2014)

Ich finde nicht das es besonders schlimm aussieht ;-)


----------



## piotty (15. September 2014)

ein slide 29" mit 140 -160 mm federweg, pike u debonair in orange-schwarz! leicht,steif! das würde mich sehr interessieren. mein jetziger in 27,5" ist echt ein sweet thing.
meinungen?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. September 2014)

Dar HansDampf schaut ganz "normal" aus, damit kannste locker weiterfahren, sorglos, des is bei Schwalbe leider so. Ich hab bisher immer nur kleine Risse festgestellt, komplett weggerissen hats mir noch keinen Seitenstollen, soll aber auch schon passiert sein.


----------



## Dropi (15. September 2014)

Typisch Schwalbe, brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen, wir noch viel schlimmer, macht aber nichts.


----------



## RobG301 (15. September 2014)

Samstag standen übrigens alle 160er bereit im Megastore! 

Das X01 ist echt das Schönste, gerade wegen der DT Swiss Laufräder und gegen das normale Slide 150 wirkt der Rahmen des 160er richtig massiv!


----------



## lordbritannia (15. September 2014)

piotty schrieb:


> ein slide 29" mit 140 -160 mm federweg, pike u debonair in orange-schwarz! leicht,steif! das würde mich sehr interessieren. mein jetziger in 27,5" ist echt ein sweet thing.
> meinungen?


guckst du hier....Slide 140 29" 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-pike-im-radon-slide-130-9-0-sl.716900/


----------



## lordbritannia (15. September 2014)

MC² schrieb:


> Servus die Slide Gemeinde,
> habe heute auf der Tour am Karwendelhaus festgestellt, dass der Hans Dampf am Vorderrad nich mehr den allerbesten Eindruck macht.
> Die Stollen aussen und die und die zweite Reihe sind alle an der Wurzel eingerissen, sodass ich schon bedenken hatte die Karwendelrunde noch fortzusetzten nach bisher 1900km und 35000hm. Wohlgemerkt nur am Vorderrad(Trail Starr, HR Pace Star). Bin dann die Runde noch fertig gefahren mit etwas flauem Gefühl, da ich nicht sicher war, wie sich der Riss fortfplanzen wird, und was beim abreissen eines Stollens passiert.
> 
> ...


weiterfahren bis erste Noppen fehlen....dann wirds böse....


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (15. September 2014)

Hallo Slide Gemeinde 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Monarch Debonair RT3 aus dem neuen Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 umzurüsten/ upzugraden auf den Monarch Debonair RT3 *PLUS* aus dem neuen Slide 160 Carbon X01?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. September 2014)

Gibt es bei Radon nicht optional. Mußt dir den dann dazu kaufen.


----------



## RobG301 (15. September 2014)

Oder bei der Bestellung anfragen, dann macht Radon da vielleicht nen gutes Angebot für die Umrüstung!

Wäre auch eine Option! Sind in jedem Fall stets sehr hilfsbereit was solche Umrüstungen angeht!


----------



## piotty (15. September 2014)

@lordbritannia,
nein, nein! 140 mm oranges carbon 29", mit pike u debon air PLUS! noch geiler, gibbet aber nich. ich meinte doch, leicht, steif, super.


----------



## help (15. September 2014)

piotty schrieb:


> @lordbritannia,
> nein, nein! 140 mm oranges carbon 29", mit pike u debon air PLUS! noch geiler, gibbet aber nich. ich meinte doch, leicht, steif, super.


 bis auf den "plus" gibts sowas:




kostet aber 6-7k


----------



## piotty (15. September 2014)

@help,
nein,nein zu teuer aber geil. ist das 29"? zu viel schrift,decals.


----------



## piotty (15. September 2014)

die slides in alu 29" sind ja schön und jetzt auch günstig aber alle haben 32iger gabeln. das ist mir zu dünn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (15. September 2014)

Bevor die nachgeben geben die Räder nach.


----------



## filiale (15. September 2014)

piotty schrieb:


> die slides in alu 29" sind ja schön und jetzt auch günstig aber alle haben 32iger gabeln. das ist mir zu dünn.



Dann solltest Du ein Downhill Rad kaufen für das was Du damit vor hast.


----------



## piotty (15. September 2014)

...aber meine herren, bei meinen 95kg fahrgewicht (austrainiert, versteht sich) ist doch eine 34, 35, 36 o 40 doch wirklich viel schöner. hab alle versucht und mein gefühl ist die referenz für mich. danke.
ps. wir sind doch hier bei enduros, oder?


----------



## Dusius (15. September 2014)

Die 32er hält trotzdem, wenn es dir nicht gefällt ist das eine andere Sache.


----------



## ron101 (15. September 2014)

Ansonsten gibt es einen anderen Thread betr. 29" Slide.
Hier geht es um das Slide 160 Carbon 650.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MC² (15. September 2014)

MC² schrieb:


> Servus die Slide Gemeinde,
> habe heute auf der Tour am Karwendelhaus festgestellt, dass der Hans Dampf am Vorderrad nich mehr den allerbesten Eindruck macht.
> Die Stollen aussen und die und die zweite Reihe sind alle an der Wurzel eingerissen, sodass ich schon bedenken hatte die Karwendelrunde noch fortzusetzten nach bisher 1900km und 35000hm. Wohlgemerkt nur am Vorderrad(Trail Starr, HR Pace Star). Bin dann die Runde noch fertig gefahren mit etwas flauem Gefühl, da ich nicht sicher war, wie sich der Riss fortfplanzen wird, und was beim abreissen eines Stollens passiert.
> 
> ...





Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dar HansDampf schaut ganz "normal" aus, damit kannste locker weiterfahren, sorglos, des is bei Schwalbe leider so. Ich hab bisher immer nur kleine Risse festgestellt, komplett weggerissen hats mir noch keinen Seitenstollen, soll aber auch schon passiert sein.



Hab' das Foto aktualisiert, auf dem ersten war es schlecht zu erkennen. Die Seitenstollen sind ziemlich eingerissen, gut ein drittel.
Ursache ist, dass durch die Belastung der Stollen bei Krafteinwirkung an der Innenseite Zugspannungskräfte auftreten, die die Festigkeit des Gummis übersteigen. Im Gegensatz dazu funktioniert dies bei der Pace Star Mischung noch, weil diese härter ist und somit auch eine höhere Festigkeit aufweist.

Somit Konstruktionsfehler von SCHWALBE, da die Wurzel des Stollens nicht ausreichend stabil ist für die auftretende Belastung, ist ja wohl ärgerlich.

Wer kann noch was zur Auswirkung bezüglich Pannensicherheit sagen, denke mal dass das ganze noch viel schlechter wird, da die Stollenwurzel jetzt nach Einriss ja noch kleiner ist.






mfg, Albert


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. September 2014)

Ist bei Schwalbe normal. Die Reifen sehen bereits nach relativ wenigen heftigen Kilometern aus wie Sau. Deswegen verbaut Canyon, wie mir einige von deren Schraubern beim Training mit der MTB-Academy verrieten, als Reifen fürs Grobe Maxxis und als "Standard" Conti.

Die Maxxis werde ich, nachdem ich meine Hans Dampf runtergefahren habe, auch mal probieren.


----------



## ron101 (15. September 2014)

Dafür sind die Schwalben halt leicht Gewichte, da hats dann halt auch nicht viel Gummi dran.
Mein Maxxis Mignion DHF für das Vorderrad liegt bereit, der wartet nur noch darauf bis ich ihn wechsle.

Cheers
ron


----------



## kschnecker (16. September 2014)

Was soll das heißen die 32 hält ?? 
Da gehts um die Spur treue, Verwindung der Gabel da ist 32 zuwenig vor allem bei einem 29er....abknicken oder brechen wird die 32er nicht.
Hab noch von keinem Hersteller eine 32er ENDURO Gabel gesehen.
PS: Und wir sprechen hier ja von Enduro oder nicht.


----------



## Dusius (16. September 2014)

Ne, wir sprechen da von einem All Mountain und zwar ohne ein + dahinter würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kschnecker (16. September 2014)

OK, auch für ein All Mountain ist eine 32er ab 140mm Federweg nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Bin mal eine zeit lang ein Rotwild R.X1 mit ner 32 Fox gefahren. Eine 34er solls auch bei einem All Mountain schon sein. ( Meine Erfahrung !!! )


----------



## Dusius (16. September 2014)

Es hat 130 mm denke ich


----------



## help (16. September 2014)

Bau dir ins 130er eine 140er Pike rein und fertig. Gibt auch einen eigenen Thread dafür


----------



## filiale (16. September 2014)

genau, einfach die Gabel tauschen und gut ist, spricht ja nix dagegen.


----------



## piotty (16. September 2014)

@kschnecker,
du verstehst mich. 
@die andern,
bauen? 130er dann zu 140er? hinten 130, vorne 140? ich hab doch nicht nach bauen gefragt, ich möchte ein bezahlbares carbonrad 29" mit 140mm, steif, leicht mit mind.34er gabel in orange mit schwarz. pike(35mm) u debonair plus hätte ich am liebsten. zur zeit! ich bin ja vom meinem slide 160 carbon se 27,5" sehr begeistert u möchte gerne ein rad in 29" ausprobieren. das wars! und tschö!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2014)

.


----------



## fone (16. September 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es wohl bei allen Herstellern mal, wobei bei Maxxis hab ich es noch nicht gesehen.


ich schon.


----------



## piotty (16. September 2014)

@fone,
aber eins ist fakt, gefi...wird nackt! 
schönen tag noch.


----------



## fone (16. September 2014)

siehste mal, so dumm bist du gar nicht! 
Alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1986 (16. September 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei Conti sieht es noch schlimmer aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber ist das auch ein BC aus Deutschland oder ein billiger? Kenn das nämlich von meinem Baron nur wenn er schon mehr als runtergefahren ist das die seitlichen Stollen in der mitte ne Riss haben aber ausgefallen ist noch kein einziger bei mir hab auch schon 5 Stück durch


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2014)

.


----------



## tomtom1986 (16. September 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> In Deutschland gekauft, das war so ein Aktionspaket von Conti bestehend aus 2 Reifen und 2 Schläuchen. Nach 600km Alpencross war der hintere hin.:'(
> 
> gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


Ich meinte eigentlich in Deutschland gefertig BlackChili Compound


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2014)

.


----------



## RobG301 (17. September 2014)

Naja Reifen ist immer ein Kompromiss aus Rollwiderstand und ner relativ weichen und Langlebigkeit und ner harten Mischung!

Fahr aktuell den MK 2.4 Protection und bisher keine Ausfälle von Stollen oder Haftung zu verzeichnen!


----------



## reflux (17. September 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Entschuldige aber habe bei mehreren Firmen nachgefragt und noch keine Antwort . Das IS52 unten ist der Punkt. Gruß Bodo


@BODOPROBST 
Die max einpresstiefe Für den unteren Teil des Steuersatzes wäre auch gut zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. September 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Die max einpresstiefe Für den unteren Teil des Steuersatzes wäre auch gut zu wissen



Mess doch selber nach. 
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUER...teil-IS52-30-40::1427.html?cPath=3_91_249_275

Bist dir auch hoffentlich klar, dass du dadurch die Garantie bei dem Bike/Rahmen verlierst!


----------



## reflux (17. September 2014)

am telefon wurde mir gesagt, dass die räder dafür freigegeben sind


----------



## Vincy (17. September 2014)

Das würde ich mir aber schriftlich geben lassen! Im Schadensfall kannst es dann nicht belegen.
Ich bezweifle stark, dass die da auch den Carbonrahmen gemeint haben.


----------



## Dusius (17. September 2014)

Ich kann eh nicht verstehen wozu das ganze gut sein soll, der Lenkwinkel ist flach genug.


----------



## dermute (18. September 2014)

Mein neuer Vorbau ist nun da, aber ich bin zu doof den zu montieren! Oo Hab erst mal wieder den originalen Atlas drauf... hat jemand nen Tipp?

Ich hab den Atlas korrekt demontiert. Also Lenker ab, seitliche Schraubklemmung ab und dann die Ahead-Kappe abgeschraubt. 
Während der Atlas eine 40er Klemmhöhe hat, hat mein neuer Spank Spike eine 35er. Deswegen hab ich einen 5mm Spacer von Syntace draufgesetzt und dann den Spike drauf. Von der Höhe des Gabelrohrs sieht es perfekt aus, wie beim Atlas vorher.
Danach schraube ich die Ahead-Kappe drauf und zieh sie leicht an. Das Gabelrohr/Steuerlager hat aber total viel Spiel, wie beim Atlas ohne verschraubung!
Die Schraube von der Kappe hab ich schon spürbar mehr angezogen, als es beim Atlas nötig war, trotzdem keine Veränderung! 

Als ich aus Frust erst mal wieder den Atlas montiert habe, ging alles ganz einfach und passte sofort mit ganz wenig Anzug an der Ahead-Kappe!
Weis jemand warum ich so viel Spiel beim Spike hab? Mit wie viel NM kann man da maximal anziehen? Die 1-2 NM die ich so gelesen habe reichen für den Atlas, aber beim Spike müsste ich viel mehr Kraft reinstecken... (wie gesagt, habs erst mal gelassen)


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (18. September 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Mein neuer Vorbau ist nun da, aber ich bin zu doof den zu montieren! Oo Hab erst mal wieder den originalen Atlas drauf... hat jemand nen Tipp?
> 
> Ich hab den Atlas korrekt demontiert. Also Lenker ab, seitliche Schraubklemmung ab und dann die Ahead-Kappe abgeschraubt.
> Während der Atlas eine 40er Klemmhöhe hat, hat mein neuer Spank Spike eine 35er. Deswegen hab ich einen 5mm Spacer von Syntace draufgesetzt und dann den Spike drauf. Von der Höhe des Gabelrohrs sieht es perfekt aus, wie beim Atlas vorher.
> ...




Stell' doch mal ein Foto ein - evtl. liegt die Headsetkappe auf dem Gabelschaft auf, da kannst Moment drauf geben soviel du willst und kriegst da das Lagerspiel nicht eingestellt...


----------



## filiale (18. September 2014)

Die Kappe scheint auf dem Gabelschaft aufzuliegen, da kannst Du so fest anziehen wie Du willst. Lösung -> Probiere mal ein 10mm Spacer nur zum Test drunter zu legen...


----------



## dermute (18. September 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! Der Verdacht von Hypermotard war vermutlich richtig.
Hab mich eben noch mal dran gesetzt und die Einbauanleitung zum Vorbau gefunden (ist versteckt unter einer Schaumstoffschicht).

Ich hatte ja einen 5mm Spacer drauf gelegt, weil ich einfach dachte das passt beim Wechsel von der 40mm Klemmhöhe auf 35mm. Nun konnte ich in der Anleitung Werte zur maximalen und minimalen Einbauhöhe finden habe dann den Atlas abmontiert und nachgemessen. Dabei musste feststellen, dass 5mm Spacer nicht reichen (damit war die maximale Einbautiefe überschritten). Noch mal 2mm drunter und es geht jetzt! Tja wer lesen kann und so....


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2014)

.


----------



## primus-anus (18. September 2014)

Halleluja!
Er ist da, er ist drin, er ist super... der Monarch plus debonair in meinem Slide! Es ist schon ein erheblicher Unterschied zum originalen Monarch! Fast nicht vergleichbar. Ich habe heute lediglich die Federhärte eingestellt und er fühlt sich schon wesentlich besser an. Da ich noch nicht wirklich die Zeit hatte, mit dem recht großen verstellbereich der Zugstufe zu experimentieren, meine Frage an die anderen M+ debonair-Nutzer, welche Zugstufeneinstellung ihr bei welchem Druck nutzt?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (19. September 2014)

Kleine Ursache! Große Wirkung!

Freu mich schon auf's Testival! Mal sehen ob die Änderungen zum neuen Modelljahr das Bike noch besser gemacht haben.


----------



## piotty (19. September 2014)

[email protected] die herren mit debonair plus,
ist das ding wirklich soooo gut? ich bin mit meinem monarchen im se sehr zufrieden u kann es mir kaum besser vorstellen. schreibt mal wie besser es sein soll. der debon plus sieht sehr gut aus und paßt farblich auch besser aber erfährt man WIRKLICH den unterschied? ich brauche mehr input, da mir 330 euronen, nur für den styl, doch zu viel sind.
danke.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (19. September 2014)

primus-anus schrieb:


> Halleluja!
> Er ist da, er ist drin, er ist super... der Monarch plus debonair in meinem Slide! Es ist schon ein erheblicher Unterschied zum originalen Monarch! Fast nicht vergleichbar. Ich habe heute lediglich die Federhärte eingestellt und er fühlt sich schon wesentlich besser an. Da ich noch nicht wirklich die Zeit hatte, mit dem recht großen verstellbereich der Zugstufe zu experimentieren, meine Frage an die anderen M+ debonair-Nutzer, welche Zugstufeneinstellung ihr bei welchem Druck nutzt?
> 
> Gruß


Leute, klärt mich mal auf, mit diesem "debonair" ?!
So wie ich das verstehe heißt das doch :  Debonair = größere Luftkammer / großere Luftkammer = weniger Endprogression / weniger 
Endprogression = weniger Reserve = härtere Grundeinstellung ...
vor 2 Jahren haben wir doch alle die Luftkammern mit Plastikstreifen verkleinert


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. September 2014)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Leute, klärt mich mal auf, mit diesem "debonair" ?!
> So wie ich das verstehe heißt das doch :  Debonair = größere Luftkammer / großere Luftkammer = weniger Endprogression / weniger
> Endprogression = weniger Reserve = härtere Grundeinstellung ...
> vor 2 Jahren haben wir doch alle die Luftkammern mit Plastikstreifen verkleinert


Hallo Grobi-Stollo, Debon Air ist eine neue Technologie von Rock Shox, die das Losbrechmoment des Dämpfers geringstmöglich halten soll. Der Dämpfer soll die ersten beiden Drittel des Federwegs sehr effektiv nutzen und zum Ende hin eine starke Progression aufweisen. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Vincy (19. September 2014)

Die Dämpfer Luftkammer (Standard- oder High Volume) hat zwei Bereiche: Positiv- und Negativ (Luft)kammer.
Beim DebonAir ist die Negativ Luftkammer jetzt dicker/größer und hat somit dort mehr Volumen. DebonAir gibt es auch nur bei High Volume.
An der (End)Progression ändert sich dadurch nichts, da die nur durch das Volumen der Plus Luftkammer bestimmt wird.
Mit den Air Volume Spacern (Ringe/Streifen) wird da nur das Volumen der Positiv Luftkammer bestimmt.
Beim DebonAir kann man auch mit Spacer zusätzlich das Volumen der Negativ Luftkammer dort bestimmen.

Hier ein Schnittbild vom Fox RP23.
Das Funktionsprinzip ist da aber identisch.








Monarch High Volume und DebonAir (rechts)






http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock...rhalten-fuer-monarch-und-monarch-plus.693640/
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-ride-rockshox-monarch-monarch-plus-debonair-2015/


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (19. September 2014)

...und welche Vorteile (mehr Abfahrtsperformance) genau bietet der Debonair Plus im Vergleich zum normalen Debonair und warum?


----------



## Dusius (19. September 2014)

Lies doch einfach mal die letzten 5 oder 10 posts dort wird es erklärt.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (19. September 2014)

Danke @Dusius, die posts habe ich natürlich gelesen 
Dort wird aber nur auf den Unterschied zwischen "Debonair" und "nicht-Debonair" eingegangen! 

Meine Frage war aber, welche Vorteile man von dem Plus-Modell des Debonair-Monarchen im Vergleich zum normalen Debonair-Monarch erwarten kann.


----------



## Dusius (19. September 2014)

Ich denke das liegt doch auf der Hand  

Mehr Luftvolumen, er wird "schluckfreudiger" sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## primus-anus (19. September 2014)

Der wichtigste Vorteil: es gibt ihn zu kaufen. Sowohl das Upgrade Kit als auch der Monarch debonair ohne plus sind nicht lieferbar, soweit ich weiß. Bzw. ist der Monarch debonair nicht/schlecht in den für das Slide passenden Maßen zu bekommen.
Ansonsten dient der zusätzliche Ausgleichbehälter des plus wohl einer möglichst gleichbleibenden (Abfahrt-)Performance da er die durch die ständige Reibung entstehende Hitze und die sich deswegen verändernden Federungs- und Dämpfungseigenschaften ausgleicht. Wie genau... kein Plan.
Für mich hat sich der Umstieg jedenfalls gelohnt. Der originale Monarch HV meines SE fuhr sich ungefähr so, wie es im Freeride-Test beschrieben wurde. Mag sein, dass mein Dämpfer auch einen Defekt hatte, doch das ist jetzt auch Wurscht.
Der neue M+debonair fühlt sich jedefalls wesentlich schluckfreudiger an als mein alter M und auch die drei Druckstufeneinstellungen finde ich sehr gelungen. Radon hat die 2015er Modelle zu Recht mit den debonairs ausgestattet.
Wer mit seinem Dämpfer zufrieden ist, braucht sicher nicht zu wechseln.

Gruß


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (19. September 2014)

Vielen Dank primus-anus für die ausführliche Erklärung


----------



## ron101 (19. September 2014)

Ein bischen straffer Hinter mit etwas Beinarbeit darf ja schon sein? Oder nich?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Boomslam (20. September 2014)

Eine Frage an Radon: Ich habe meinen Steuersatz zwecks Reinigung zerlegt und dabei festgestellt das die Lager vermutlich in den Rahmen geklebt waren. Trifft dies zu und wenn ja womit hab ihr das gemacht? Nach dem Entfernen der Klebereste kam mir die Passung recht weit vor. Gibt es auch Steuersätze mit eingepresstem Ring die in dieses Steuerrohr passen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. September 2014)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Eine Frage an Radon: Ich habe meinen Steuersatz zwecks Reinigung zerlegt und dabei festgestellt das die Lager vermutlich in den Rahmen geklebt waren. Trifft dies zu und wenn ja womit hab ihr das gemacht? Nach dem Entfernen der Klebereste kam mir die Passung recht weit vor. Gibt es auch Steuersätze mit eingepresstem Ring die in dieses Steuerrohr passen?


Dazu bitte mal das genaue Bike angeben.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Boomslam (20. September 2014)

Slide 160 Carbon 9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (20. September 2014)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Slide 160 Carbon 9.0


Oben ZS Ring sollte fest im Rahmen sitzen, unten IS trägt im Konus . Am besten mit einen guten Fett einsetzen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dusius (20. September 2014)

Gibt es diese kleinen kabelhalter die die Leitungen am Rahmen halten irgendwo zu kaufen? Bin heute wo hängen geblieben wie es scheint und eine ist ausgerissen.


----------



## filiale (20. September 2014)

Ja bei Bike-Discount...z.B.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-leitungsclips-double-schwarz-5-stk.-86681


----------



## Dusius (20. September 2014)

Hmmm ich meine diese Schlaufen die am Rahmen mit der Schraube befestigt sind (links am Unterrohr)


Edit: habe sie gefunden  Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch, brauche ich die 5mm oder 6mm? weiß das gerade jemand auswendig? 
Ich habe auch nur die für eine Leitung gefunden, die Doppelte gibt es bei BD scheinbar nicht.


----------



## ticris (21. September 2014)

"die Doppelte" besteht aus 2 von den Dingern, eine nach oben, eine nach unten. 
5mm müssten die Schaltzüge sein, 6mm die Bremsleitungen.


----------



## Dusius (21. September 2014)

Also bei mir sind die doppelten eine Schalufe die zwei Kabel aufnehmen


----------



## ticris (21. September 2014)

Oha, ist am Swoop dann wohl etwas anders gelöst als an den hier thematisierten Plastikbikes.


----------



## radmodi (21. September 2014)

@ticris 

Plastikbikes..., ganz schön mutig am Sonntagnachmittag.


----------



## Dusius (21. September 2014)

Er ist nur neidisch, das kanns schonmal geben


----------



## primus-anus (21. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Dämpfer Luftkammer (Standard- oder High Volume) hat zwei Bereiche: Positiv- und Negativ (Luft)kammer.
> Beim DebonAir ist die Negativ Luftkammer jetzt dicker/größer und hat somit dort mehr Volumen. DebonAir gibt es auch nur bei High Volume.
> An der (End)Progression ändert sich dadurch nichts, da die nur durch das Volumen der Plus Luftkammer bestimmt wird.
> Mit den Air Volume Spacern (Ringe/Streifen) wird da nur das Volumen der Positiv Luftkammer bestimmt.
> ...


leider nicht ganz richtig.
In dem von dir zitierten Artikel steht es folgendermaßen:
"Dennoch gab es Fahrer, die ein generell etwas lineareres und weicheres Ansprechverhalten wünschten, für diese gibt es nun als zusätzliche Option die „DebonAir“-Variante - komplett in schwarz. "It´s ok to be soft." SRAM Diese zeichnet sich durch größere Kammern aus: Sowohl die Positiv- wie auch die Negativkammern sind nun größer dimensioniert, was ein weicheres Ansprechverhalten ermöglichen soll."
Das es debonair nur bei HV ist so auch nicht richtig, da es sich bei der debonair-Luftkammer um ein neues Bauteil handelt, welches die HV-Luftkammer ersetzt. Das ist in den von dir angefügten Bildern gut zu sehen.

Sorry fürs klugscheißen, aber wir wollen hier doch niemanden in die Irre führen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. September 2014)

Nein, DebonAir ersetzt nicht High Volume (HV), sondern ergänzt es!
Denn es gibt auch Hinterbauten und Bikervorlieben, wo DebonAir nicht unbedingt erwünscht ist. Ebenso kann auch HV unerwünscht sein.

Der Dämpfer ist bei allen Varianten identisch, die Unterschiede liegen nur bei der Luftkammergröße.
Deswegen ist DebonAir auch einfach nachrüstbar (erst ab Modell 2013 bzw 2014), durch den Austausch der Luftkammer.
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/debonair-upgrade-kit




*


Standard Volume *(SV) = kleine Luftkammer, da gibt es kein DebonAir
*High Volume = *Große Luftkammer
*DebonAir = *High Volume mit größerer Negativ-Kammer

*Air Can Assembly Monarch Standard
Air Can Assembly Monarch High Volume
Air Can Assembly Monarch Debonair

Note:
All 2014+ Monarch shocks are compatible with Standard, DebonAir and High-Volume Air Can assemblies.
All 2014+ Air Can assemblies are compatible with Monarch R, RL, RT3, and XX.
All 2014+ Monarch Plus shocks are compatible with Standard, DebonAir and High-Volume Air Can assemblies.*
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/debonair-upgrade-kit




links *Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir*
rechts* Monarch RT3* mit *SV *Luftkammer




*Wer Lesen kann und das Gelesene auch richtig versteht, der ist klar im Vorteil! *


----------



## Nesium (22. September 2014)

DebonAir Lufthülse = vergrösserte Negativ-Kammer, Überströmbohrung weiter in den Federweg verlegt


----------



## teleblacky (22. September 2014)

Hallo Ihr,

ich hab ein Slide 160 650B Carbon und war am Wochenende am Gardasee. 
Es war super, aber ich hab mir auf den glitschig rutschigen Felsbrocken mein Schaltauge verbogen 
Leider kenn ich mich nicht soooo gut aus, daher meine Frage, könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen,
welches Schaltauge ich da genau benötige?

Danke schon mal im Voraus 
viele Grüsse Conny


----------



## primus-anus (22. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nein, DebonAir ersetzt nicht High Volume (HV), sondern ergänzt es!
> Denn es gibt auch Hinterbauten und Bikervorlieben, wo DebonAir nicht unbedingt erwünscht ist. Ebenso kann auch HV unerwünscht sein.
> 
> Der Dämpfer ist bei allen Varianten identisch, die Unterschiede liegen nur bei der Luftkammergröße.
> ...



So ist es schon besser beschrieben, danke für Deine Mühen. Auch was das Lesen angeht, kann ich Dir nur Recht geben.

Gruß


----------



## primus-anus (22. September 2014)

teleblacky schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> ich hab ein Slide 160 650B Carbon und war am Wochenende am Gardasee.
> Es war super, aber ich hab mir auf den glitschig rutschigen Felsbrocken mein Schaltauge verbogen
> ...



Ich denke, dieses sollte passen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553

Gruß


----------



## teleblacky (22. September 2014)

Ui das ging aber schnell  Dankeschön

was mach ich wenn das Kabel so blöd vor der Schraub vorbei läuft, dass man nicht in den Schraubenschacht
rein kommt zum aufschrauben? Egal in welche Richtung ich das Kabel zieh es geht nicht dran vorbei.

Und ich hab mir das auf youtube angeschaut und die reden dauernd von einer B-Schraube, die man nicht quetschen darf...
was ist bitte die B-Schraube?

Sorry für meine viele Fragen, aber ich versuche das irgendwie hinzubekommen.....


----------



## primus-anus (22. September 2014)

Ich kann mir das mit dem Kabel grad nicht vorstellen. Kannst du ein Bild posten?
B-Schraube sagt mir auch nix ...


----------



## Nezzar (22. September 2014)

Grob dargestellt, beeinflusst die B-Screw, wie weit das Schaltwerk von der Kassette entfernt ist. Falsch eingestellt, kann sie dazu führen, dass nur sehr unsauber oder gar nicht vernünftig geschaltet werden kann. Mehr zum Thema: http://sheldonbrown.com/german/derailer-adjustment.html unter 4. Winkeleinstellung.


----------



## teleblacky (22. September 2014)

ahhhh vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zo1d_berg (25. September 2014)

Da wir gerade beim Thema Schaltung sind... hier mal mein(e) Beitrag/Frage:

Beim Slide 160 Carbon ist ja das Schaltauge von unten an die Kettenstrebe angeschraubt. Dabei fixiert eine Alu-Schraube das Auge zusammen mit der Steckachsen-Klemmung und die vordere Nase des Schaltauges sitzt in einer Bohrung.
Leider scheint (nur bei mir?) die Bohrung viel zu groß zu sein für einen definierten Sitz der Nase, sodass ich das gesamte Schaltwerk ca. ±2° rotieren kann.
Klingt soweit nicht weiter schlimm, sollte ich aber mal auf aufs Schaltwerk fallen (soll ja vorkommen ), verbiegt sich das ganze Ding um den angesprochenen Winkel und die Kette fällt entweder ständig zwischen Speichen und Ritzel - oder der andere Extremfall - ich komme garnicht erst aufs große Ritzel.
Da mir das jetzt schon öfter passiert ist und die Einstellerei der Schaltung immer wieder zur Geduldsprobe wird, dachte ich, ich frage mal nach, ob das Problem noch jemand und dafür die passende Lösung parat hat.

Schaltauge mit Heißkleber fixieren wäre mir spontan eingefallen, weiß aber nicht, ob das dem Carbon-Finish so gut gefällt. Oder aber eine Zwischenbuchse auf die Schaltaugen-Nase. Da ich aber keine Drehmaschine besitze, wird mir das zu aufwändig 

Besten Dank vorab!


----------



## MC² (25. September 2014)

zo1d_berg schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim Thema Schaltung sind... hier mal mein(e) Beitrag/Frage:
> 
> Beim Slide 160 Carbon ist ja das Schaltauge von unten an die Kettenstrebe angeschraubt. Dabei fixiert eine Alu-Schraube das Auge zusammen mit der Steckachsen-Klemmung und die vordere Nase des Schaltauges sitzt in einer Bohrung.
> Leider scheint (nur bei mir?) die Bohrung viel zu groß zu sein für einen definierten Sitz der Nase, sodass ich das gesamte Schaltwerk ca. ±2° rotieren kann.
> ...


 

Das Problem hatte ich auch, war aber nicht so schlimm, lediglich nach Trailtouren hatte ich immer ein verstelltes Schaltwerk, die Einstellung passte nicht mehr, Comfortbiker hat die Bohrung mit Epoxydharz ausgegossen und dann Schaltauge montiert, sozusagen spielfrei. Ich hab dafür nen vorhandenen Silikonkleber benutzt, seitdem ists auch gut.

@Bodo
Gehört unter die Klemmschraube Schaltauge /Rahmen eigentlich eine Scheibe montiert, bei mir sitzt die Schraube direkt auf Carbon, und reibt dieses auf, bitte ändern.


----------



## zo1d_berg (25. September 2014)

MC² schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch, war aber nicht so schlimm, lediglich nach Trailtouren hatte ich immer ein verstelltes Schaltwerk, die Einstellung passte nicht mehr, Comfortbiker hat die Bohrung mit Epoxydharz ausgegossen und dann Schaltauge montiert, sozusagen spielfrei. Ich hab dafür nen vorhandenen Silikonkleber benutzt, seitdem ists auch gut.



Danke für den Hinweis, Silikonkleber wäre natürlich auch ne Lösung. Mit dem Vorteil, dass es ein wenig nachgibt und Stöße dämpft!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2014)

.


----------



## 7rob (26. September 2014)

Hallo Slide-Gemeinde,
bei mit hat sich die schwarze, markierte "Schraube" an den Schwinge gelöst und lässt sich nicht mehr festschrauben: die dreht einfach unendlich durch und fasst nicht. Auf der Gegenseite lässt sich "Schraube" nur unheimlich schwer drehen und zieht dann die Schwinge mit vom Rahmen weg, was natürlich aufgrund der U-Form der Schwinge nicht weit geht.
Weiß jemand, wie dieses Lager aufgebaut ist? Ist das eine durchgängige Achse?
Ich vermute, dass das eine Achse ist, die gebrochen ist und auf der Gegenseite so verbogen ist, dass ich sie nicht raus schrauben kann.
Was meint ihr, wie das zu reparieren ist?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## piotty (26. September 2014)

@7rob 
ah du scheibenkleister! das hört sich nicht gut an. wie hat es sich bemerkbar gemacht? hat es geknackt? war es schwammig beim fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7rob (26. September 2014)

piotty schrieb:


> @7rob
> ah du scheibenkleister! das hört sich nicht gut an. wie hat es sich bemerkbar gemacht? hat es geknackt? war es schwammig beim fahren?


ja, verdammt. Hatte beim Antreten irgendwie Spiel. Dann habe ich versucht, die "Schraube" festzuschrauben... Das war´s dann mit der Tour :-(


----------



## MC² (26. September 2014)

7rob schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 324649 Hallo Slide-Gemeinde,
> bei mit hat sich die schwarze, markierte "Schraube" an den Schwinge gelöst und lässt sich nicht mehr festschrauben: die dreht einfach unendlich durch und fasst nicht. Auf der Gegenseite lässt sich "Schraube" nur unheimlich schwer drehen und zieht dann die Schwinge mit vom Rahmen weg, was natürlich aufgrund der U-Form der Schwinge nicht weit geht.
> Weiß jemand, wie dieses Lager aufgebaut ist? Ist das eine durchgängige Achse?
> Ich vermute, dass das eine Achse ist, die gebrochen ist und auf der Gegenseite so verbogen ist, dass ich sie nicht raus schrauben kann.
> ...



Na dann viel Glück, diese Schraube war bei mir auch nach drei Monaten locker. Bemekrbar machte sich dies durch Geräusche beim einfedern. Hab diese jetzt mit Kleber gesichert, seitdem ist Ruhe! Schade um die Kleinigkeiten, sonst suppengeiles Bike!


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. September 2014)

7rob schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 324649 Hallo Slide-Gemeinde,
> bei mit hat sich die schwarze, markierte "Schraube" an den Schwinge gelöst und lässt sich nicht mehr festschrauben: die dreht einfach unendlich durch und fasst nicht. Auf der Gegenseite lässt sich "Schraube" nur unheimlich schwer drehen und zieht dann die Schwinge mit vom Rahmen weg, was natürlich aufgrund der U-Form der Schwinge nicht weit geht.
> Weiß jemand, wie dieses Lager aufgebaut ist? Ist das eine durchgängige Achse?
> Ich vermute, dass das eine Achse ist, die gebrochen ist und auf der Gegenseite so verbogen ist, dass ich sie nicht raus schrauben kann.
> ...


Das muss Repariert werden ( Schraube Gebrochen ) bitte mit Radon in Verbindung setzen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## 7rob (27. September 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das muss Repariert werden ( Schraube Gebrochen ) bitte mit Radon in Verbindung setzen . Gruß Bodo


Ok, Danke Bodo für die Antwort.


----------



## XLS (27. September 2014)

hallo! als neutraler rotwild-fahrer finde ich es toll wie der herr probst die radon-gemeinde hier betreut. sehr guter service. vielleicht wird deshalb mein nächstes rad auch ein radon,mal schauen.


----------



## Flitschbirne (28. September 2014)

War mit meinem neuen Slide 9.0 SE in Wales unterwegs. Unter anderem im Trailpark Coed-Y-Brenin, großartig was die da gebaut haben. Aber noch großartiger fand ich das Slide. So ein geiles Fahrwerk hatte ich noch nie! Top!


----------



## Nunni (1. Oktober 2014)

Habe heute mein neues Slide Carbon bekommen. Leider hat es ziemliche Flecken am Rahmen, die wohl von der Produktion stammen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Dusius (1. Oktober 2014)

Is normal es ist Carbon


----------



## bajcca (1. Oktober 2014)

Tja, habe mich sehr auf das neue Carbon Slide in petrol gefreut, leider wurde mir heute es in schwarz/ gelb geliefert.
Habe den Karton zusammen mit dem Postmann geöffnet und so gleich gesehen, das es das Falsche ist. Geht direkt zurück.
Sehr ärgerlich, ich fahre am Freitag in den Bikeurlaub und da sollte es eigentlich mit.


----------



## filiale (1. Oktober 2014)

...welches Modell soll das denn sein, ich finde es nicht in Petrol ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (1. Oktober 2014)

Slide Carbon 27,5 9.0, gibt es in zwei Farben


----------



## nuetz (2. Oktober 2014)

Tja, ich habe eins in schwarz/gelb bestellt und habe heute ein email bekommen, dass ich eine falsche Farbe geliefert bekomme. Dann also wahrscheinlich Deins.


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Oktober 2014)

Hab beim Reifenwechsel festgestell, dass das hintere Radlager sehr schwergängig ist und eine Rattermarke aufweisst.
Habt ihr das auch oder ist das ein Montagefehler?


----------



## Dusius (3. Oktober 2014)

Was genau verstehst du unter einer Rattermarke?


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Du die Radlageraufnahme drehst, rastet diese ca. alle 10-15° leicht ein.
So als hätte die Lagerschale eine Riefe, in der die Kugeln einhängen.


----------



## Dusius (3. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe das bei mir nicht zumindest ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## stromb6 (3. Oktober 2014)

Eine Frage an die Slide 8.0 SE Fahrer. Wie lange halten eure X1 Kettenblätter? 
Bei mir ist nun das zweite Kettenblatt verschlissen, je Kettenblatt nur 800-900km Laufleistung.
Antwort vom SRAM Support war: Die Haltbarkeit hängt stark von der Pflege und vom gefahrenen Gelände ab!
Seltsamer Weise hält das Kettenblatt der Raceface Next SL  am Cube bei selber Pflege und selbem Gelände nun schon 2000km und sieht bei weiten nicht so verschlissen aus wie das von Sram.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2014)

Hm, also ich denke auf Montage kauft man weder Auto noch Bike...


----------



## stromb6 (7. Oktober 2014)

Das mit den Sram Kettenblättern hat sich erledigt!!! Danke Raceface!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Oktober 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Das mit den Sram Kettenblättern hat sich erledigt!!! Danke Raceface!


Die neue Turbine Kurbel möchte ich für 16er Serie bei 1 Kettenblatt übernehmen ist leichter als dir Sram Carbon Kurbeln.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## fub (8. Oktober 2014)

@stromb6 was wiegst du denn und wie viel Schlamm hat der Antrieb schon gesehen? 
Habe bei mir nach über 1500km und ca. 30000hm noch das erste Blatt auf der X1 Kubel und die Kette ist noch weit von der Verschleißgrenze entfernt.  Wiege selber im Moment zwischen 90/95 Kg.
Wie oft musstet du denn die Kette wechseln?


----------



## stromb6 (8. Oktober 2014)

Als ich wiege 85 kg, das Bike hat ca. 1600km und 65.000 Höhenmeter durch. Fahre bei allen Bedingungen. Das Bike wird nach jeder Fahrt komplett gereinigt. Ich fahre gerne extreme Steigungen, Intervalltraining an 20-25% Rampen sind an der Tagesordnung. Das die Belastung auf das Kettenblatt dabei enorm ist ist mir schon klar. Nach 800 km habe ich das erste Mal die Kette gewechselt da diese schon stark verschlissen war. Da traten dann die Probleme mit dem Kettenblatt auf. Die neue Kette wurde vom alten Kettenlatt hinten mit hochgezogen, was zu extremen Geräuschen und Schaltproblemen geführt hat.
Nach dem Tausch des Kettenblattes war wieder alles paletti. Nun 800 km weiter selbes Spiel von vorne. Zur Zeit ist die dritte Kette in Verwendung.
Am Cube Stereo 160 SLT habe ich die Raceface next SL Kurbel verbaut. Das Kettenblatt sieht nach über 1500 km noch super aus und läuft astrein. Auch nach dem Kettenwechsel traten dort keine Probleme auf. Die Kurbeln sind leichter als die Sram Kurbeln und die Kettenblätter halten wesentlich länger.
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn Radon auf den 16er Modellen auf Raceface Kurbeln umsteigt.


----------



## Schiltrac (8. Oktober 2014)

Weiss jemand was mit dem neuen X01 los ist??
Hat Radon vergessen die Rahmen in S und XL zu ordern??
Ich habe eines in XL am ersten Tag bestellt und wurde von KW 39 auf 44 vertröstet und jetzt heisst es sogar 46. 
Und da sie gar nicht bestellbar sind habe ich das Gefühl, dass das bei mir auch nichts wird...


----------



## geq (8. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die neue Turbine Kurbel möchte ich für 16er Serie bei 1 Kettenblatt übernehmen ist leichter als dir Sram Carbon Kurbeln.
> Gruß Bodo



Aber bitte bitte nicht mehr in 175....


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Oktober 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Aber bitte bitte nicht mehr in 175....


Ich bin immer noch für 175mm.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (9. Oktober 2014)

Was spricht denn dagegen?


----------



## geq (9. Oktober 2014)

Dass hat in den Bereichen einfach nix mehr zu suchen, zudem ist das Tretlager eh schon tiefer und dann die lange Kurbel. Da gibt es oft schwierigkeiten zu treten.
Sobald es etwas ruppig ist oder sich noch in kurvenlage befindet kann man das Treten vergessen.
Sehr ärgerlich getade in Rennen und falls es einen doch verleitet tut es meist ordentlich weh.


----------



## Dusius (9. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt schon.


----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2014)

Wir sprechen doch über 5mm, korrekt ? Da würde ich eher versuchen die Fahrtechnik zu optimieren...


----------



## Dusius (9. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt natürlich auch ;-)


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Oktober 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Dass hat in den Bereichen einfach nix mehr zu suchen, zudem ist das Tretlager eh schon tiefer und dann die lange Kurbel. Da gibt es oft schwierigkeiten zu treten.
> Sobald es etwas ruppig ist oder sich noch in kurvenlage befindet kann man das Treten vergessen.
> Sehr ärgerlich getade in Rennen und falls es einen doch verleitet tut es meist ordentlich weh.


Also wir Hören uns gern alle Argumente an, wobei es so ist das die 175er selbst bei unseren Enduro Fahrern immer noch
sehr Beliebt ist da sie Bergauf klar angenehmer zu Treten geht. Also sagt eure Meinung dazu. Die 16er Bikes werden ende
November gespect .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2014)

bekannter hat seine slide n neuen dämpfer spendiert







ist damit deutlich zufriedener als mit dem float ctd


----------



## boarderking (9. Oktober 2014)

> Also wir Hören uns gern alle Argumente an, wobei es so ist das die 175er selbst bei unseren Enduro Fahrern immer noch
> sehr Beliebt ist da sie Bergauf klar angenehmer zu Treten geht. Also sagt eure Meinung dazu. Die 16er Bikes werden ende
> November gespect . Gruß Bodo


 
Definitiv 175 beibehalten! 5mm merk ich beim Fahren und ansonsten kann ich die Kurbel hochstellen. Wie ist es denn bei den kleinen Rahmen? Grösse XS und S könnte ich mir auch 170 vosrtellen


----------



## stromb6 (9. Oktober 2014)

Da ich das Bike auch für lange Touren nutze ist mir die 175er Kurbel klar lieber. 
Gabel und Dämpfer bin ich ganz klar für RockShox. Laufräder wieder die 1501 EX und nicht wie am 2015er Modell die XM wären wünschenswert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (9. Oktober 2014)

Einfach zu wenig leute hier die das Rad in ordentlicher manier bewegen.
Logisch das man die kurbel hochstellt, darum gehts ja nicht, sondern um treten außerhalb von Forstwegen. Z.b  direkt aus der kurve oder in leicht ruppigen passagen
175 er Kurbeln sind außer im cc ziemlich oldschool.
ich bin einer mit l und sage dazu nonsense, wer das Rad mal richtig als ebduro shrdden geht sollte das wissen.


----------



## Dusius (9. Oktober 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Einfach zu wenig leute hier die das Rad in ordentlicher manier bewegen.
> Logisch das man die kurbel hochstellt, darum gehts ja nicht, sondern um treten außerhalb von Forstwegen. Z.b  direkt aus der kurve oder in leicht ruppigen passagen
> 175 er Kurbeln sind außer im cc ziemlich oldschool.
> ich bin einer mit l und sage dazu nonsense, wer das Rad mal richtig als ebduro shrdden geht sollte das wissen.



Du lehnst dich da ganz schön weit aus dem Fenster....
Vielleicht fehlt dir einfach das Fahrerische können um mit dem Rad umzugehen.


----------



## stromb6 (9. Oktober 2014)

175er Kurbeln werden von Radon, Canyon, Cube, Haibike,Ghost, Norco uva. Hestellern im AM Segment und teilweise im Enduro Segment standardmäßig verbaut. Ausnahme die Rahmengrößen XS und S.
Und solche Bikes werden für die Bedürfnisse der breiten Masse und nicht nach deinen persönlichen Vorlieben bestückt. 
Wenn jemand glaubt dass er unbedingt eine 165er o 170er Kurbel benötigt soll er eine an seinem Bike zu montieren. 

@geg Mit solchen Meldungen würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein. Woher willst du wissen wie andere Mitglieder hier im Forum ihre Bikes bewegen.


----------



## geq (9. Oktober 2014)

Das war mir klar das die äußerungen kommen....
Aber ironie und selbsteibschätzung sind nicht jedermans sache.
Na klar weil es standard verbaut wird macht es sinn und muss nicht diskutiert werden.


----------



## Dusius (9. Oktober 2014)

Klar kann man das diskutieren, die angesprochenen 5mm kann man sich aber schenken und machen keinen unterschied.


----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt eben unterschiedliche Vorlieben. Für einen Großteil der Käufer paßt 175, offenbar kommen damit die Meisten sehr gut klar. Man kann es eh nie allen Recht machen...


----------



## geq (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja da hab ich den abderen wohl zuviel bergabkompetenz zugeschrieben....
Aber ich nutze das Rad in den segmenten die die meisten von am-dh zuordnen würden.
Aber ich behaupte ein großteil merkt es nicht mal, wenn sie eine 170er am rad haben. Wer von denen die hier gegen eibe 170er sind ist denn schonmal eine ausgiebig gefahren?
Ich schon und ich kann sagen, dass man die 5mm merkt und zwar positiv.
Aber wir wollen ja nicht zu viel neues....
Man fährt ja schon 650b und nicht den humor vergessen!


----------



## Dusius (9. Oktober 2014)

Du bist ja der Profi hier  ich sag dir, meine Trails sind so unendlich krass, da merkst gar nichts mehr


----------



## Aalex (9. Oktober 2014)

geg is die coolste sau von allen, echt jetzt

und weil seine garage voll nicolai ist muss er hier mitdiskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (9. Oktober 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Das war mir klar das die äußerungen kommen....
> Aber ironie und selbsteibschätzung sind nicht jedermans sache.
> Na klar weil es standard verbaut wird macht es sinn und muss nicht diskutiert werden.





geq schrieb:


> Ja da hab ich den abderen wohl zuviel bergabkompetenz zugeschrieben....
> Aber ich nutze das Rad in den segmenten die die meisten von am-dh zuordnen würden.
> Aber ich behaupte ein großteil merkt es nicht mal, wenn sie eine 170er am rad haben. Wer von denen die hier gegen eibe 170er sind ist denn schonmal eine ausgiebig gefahren?
> Ich schon und ich kann sagen, dass man die 5mm merkt und zwar positiv.
> ...



Auf jeden Fall zeigen deine Meldungen das dein IQ bei weitem nicht mal der Hälfte deiner Kurbellänge entspricht. 
Und als Sektionsleiter der Abteilung Liftfahren im Bikepark ist es halt schwer über die Bergaufqualität eines Bikes das du scheinbar nicht mal besitzt mitzureden.


----------



## geq (9. Oktober 2014)

Cool das ich nicolais besitze, wusste ich gar nicht

Ihr scheint einfach humorfrei zu sein.
Aber ja ich fahre das radon.
irgendwie scheinen sinnvolle beiträge nicht erwünscht.
warum man so unangebracht persönlich wird kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Dusius (9. Oktober 2014)

Liegt eventuell daran, dass du damit angefangen hast. Von sinnvollen Beiträgen kann man aber auch bei dir nicht sprechen.
Um das hier mal mehr oder weniger für mich abzuschließen, ich fahre Enduro und zwar auch auf richtigen Trails. Nein, ich glaube nicht dass du so krass bist wie du sagst.
Ja, ich hatte auch schon aufsetzer beim pedalieren in Technischem Gelände, aber 5mm weniger hätten daran auch nichts geändert.
Wenn die 5mm was ändern würden, dann wäre das reiner Zufall oder deine Trails sind halt wirklich nicht so krass lol.
Man muss sein Fahrverhalten halt dem Trail anpassen.


----------



## geq (9. Oktober 2014)

Oh man bitte zeig mir bitte den Teil wo ich behaupte besser oder sonstiges zu sein??? Den gibt es nicht! Soetwas liegt mir auch fern sicher war das ein oder andere eine Vorlage, aber immer mit humor und Ironie, die in deisem Fred wohl keiner kennt.
Und nur weil ich der Meinung bin, der ein oder andere nutzt das Potential des Rades nicht aus, heißt es ja nicht, dass ichz.B dich mein, aber gut wenn du/ihr euch angesprochen fühlt
Anscheinend ist Textverständniss und Interpretation wohl ein wenig vom aktuellen Wetter getrübt.
Und zu Kommentaren wie von Stromb6 gibt es ja wohl absolut nix zu sagen


----------



## Dusius (9. Oktober 2014)

Im großen und ganzen bin ich ja deiner Meinung, ich denke auch das viele das Potential nicht ausnutzen (wahrscheinlich sogar die Mehrheit). Es hat sich nur alles ein bisschen so angehört als wärest du eben der super schredderer  
Kam wohl einfach alles etwas falsch rüber, so ist das nunmal in Foren, hier muss jeder selber lesen und entscheiden wie es gemeint war.

Wegen mir können wir das hier gerne beenden und weiter über die Kurbel diskutieren 

Wobei ich da aber auch nur sagen kann was ich bereits gesagt habe. Man liest hier ja so einiges von einem zu tiefen tretlager usw. Persönlich habe ich damit aber keine Probleme, aufsetzer hatte ich bislang nur mit der Kurbel wie beschreiben in Situationen bei der eine Kürzere keinen Unterschied gemacht hätte. Wenn das mal passiert ist, war ich halt einfach selber dran schuld.


----------



## Triple-M (9. Oktober 2014)

Genau, bitte beendet das ganze hier. Der Thread hier hat sich jetzt sein Monaten durch hohe Qualität und extrem hilfreiche Tipps, Erfahrungen und Meinungen von vielen Postern ausgezeichnet - das ist der Grund, warum ich und viele andere hier gerne mitlesen und sich auch aktiv beteiligen! 

Danke dafür! 

Gruß und btt, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## geq (9. Oktober 2014)

ich fahr mit 20% und 3 volumespacer 
gerne machen wir mit nützlichem weiter.
Wie ich es sagte es stört eben überwiegend bei Rennen, da man dort eben mal an Stellen tritt, an denen man sonst gern mal rollt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke einen effektiven Vgl (um den tatsächlichen Unterschied zu spüren) zwischen 170 und 175, kann man nur erfahren, wenn man am gleichen Bike abwechselnd die Kurbel umschraubt und dann direkt eine Testfahrt macht. Hast Du das genau so getestet ? Oder waren es unterschiedliche Bikes ?


----------



## stromb6 (10. Oktober 2014)

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen. Radon produziert halt für die breite Masse, wie viele andere Hersteller auch.
Die große Mehrheit benützt das Bike sicher als Tourenbike, da es leichter ist als manche AM Bikes anderer Hersteller. 

Daher werden die die damit Rennen fahren wollen ihr Bike dementsprechend adaptieren müssen. Ich hab an meinem Demo eine 165er Kurbel in Verwendung, da das Tretlager des Demos extrem tief sitzt. Kann je nach Strecke auch mit der 165er nicht überall pedalieren da das Teil aufsetzt. Aber wie gesagt, dass ist abhängig von der Strecke. Am Radon mit dem 30er Ritzel vorne ist im Gelände bei 35 km/h Schluss mit pedalieren. Muss bergauf beim Radon auch aufpassen an welchen Stellen ich im technischen Gelände treten kann ohne mit der Kurbel Bodenkontakt zu haben. Aber eine 170er Kurbel würde daran nichts ändern. 
Um das zu verdeutlichen, das Tretlager meines alten Canyon Vertride war um 3 cm Höher als das der Radon und sogar mit dem Vertride war nicht an jeder Stelle ein pedalieren möglich.


----------



## geq (10. Oktober 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich denke einen effektiven Vgl (um den tatsächlichen Unterschied zu spüren) zwischen 170 und 175, kann man nur erfahren, wenn man am gleichen Bike abwechselnd die Kurbel umschraubt und dann direkt eine Testfahrt macht. Hast Du das genau so getestet ? Oder waren es unterschiedliche Bikes ?



ja ich habe die kurbel an ein und demselben bike getestet und ein wenig verbessert es sich.
Das oem die langen verkauft werden ist eher so ein relikt aus der vergangenheit... und dementsprechend setzen die hersteller diese gerne ab, da die 175er einfach in riesen mengen hergestellt werden.
Aber wenn anscheinend soviele damit zufrieden sind ist es ja ok.


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Oktober 2014)

geq schrieb:


> ja ich habe die kurbel an ein und demselben bike getestet und ein wenig verbessert es sich.
> Das oem die langen verkauft werden ist eher so ein relikt aus der vergangenheit... und dementsprechend setzen die hersteller diese gerne ab, da die 175er einfach in riesen mengen hergestellt werden.
> Aber wenn anscheinend soviele damit zufrieden sind ist es ja ok.


Es ist leider so das wir da es wohl nie schaffen alle unter Dach zu bringen , da wir keine Einzel Montage haben und wir bei der
Kurbel Ub vor Dh setzen. Ev. gelingt es uns in Zukunft sp. Sportliche Modelle zu Specen bisher ist das aber immer Gescheitert.
Übrigens am 210er ist eine 165er Kurbel dran . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Solarstromer (12. Oktober 2014)

Ja das mit der 170 bzw 175 Kurbel war bei mir auch schon Thema. Am Anfang tut's ziemlich weh, wenn man ein höheres Trettlager gewohnt ist und den trail wie immer fährt. Ich habe aber aktiv an meinem Fahrstil gearbeitet und freue mich bergauf über die 175er.


----------



## Nunni (12. Oktober 2014)

Habe mein Slide gerade mal seit 1 1/2 Wochen und schon ist der Rock Shox Monarch hinüber -> Ölverlust. Sehr ärgerlich


----------



## filiale (12. Oktober 2014)

Wo ist der Ölverlust ? Das die Kolbenstange feucht ist ist normal, auch bei Fox. Das dient zur Schmierung der Dichtungen. Daher sollte man ab und an einen Service machen und das Öl wieder auffüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nunni (12. Oktober 2014)

Am Gummiring sammelt sich richtig Öl an. Auch nach mehrmaligen Abwischen. Ist bereits beim Service. Dauert halt ca. 2 Wochen.


----------



## Dusius (12. Oktober 2014)

Das war vollkommen normal


----------



## Nesium (12. Oktober 2014)

Ist bei meinem nicht anders. Ab und zu Ventil raus, mit der Spritze paar ml rein und flutscht wieder.


----------



## Aalex (12. Oktober 2014)

völlig unnötig zum service geschickt


----------



## Dusius (12. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man erst hier Scheiben und dann handeln  dafür ist so ein forum unter anderem da.


----------



## filiale (12. Oktober 2014)

naja, hat er wieder was gelernt, aber egal, erstmal alarm machen, ist doch heutzutage üblich.


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Oktober 2014)

Nunni schrieb:


> Habe mein Slide gerade mal seit 1 1/2 Wochen und schon ist der Rock Shox Monarch hinüber -> Ölverlust. Sehr ärgerlich


Wie du hier schon Gelesen hast ganz normal, ist kein Dämpfer Öl ist Montage Fett kann länger etwas Öl austreten . Gruß Bodo


----------



## trophy (13. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit die untere Schale vom Steuersatz gegen ein höher bauende zu tauschen um den Lenkwinkel etwas abzuflachen? Wäre ganz cool.


----------



## Nunni (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Antworten und Hinweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teleblacky (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ich hab da ein kleines Problem....ich hab nen Riss im Rahmen entdeckt 
Bike hab ich im Juni diesen Jahres neu gekauft und bin mit 1,63 cm und 53 kg definitiv kein Schwergewicht und 
weiß nicht, wo der her kommt....ist der Riss schlimm oder eher nicht so dramatisch? 

Danke und Grüsse
Conny


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2014)

Der riss ist nicht schlimm aber der rahmen sollte getauscht werden da der schaltzug sonst ganz ausreißen könnte.
Hat auch nix mit deinem gewicht zu tun.

Ich habe keine Signatur


----------



## teleblacky (13. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort - das beruhigt mich jetzt doch ziemlich 
Gibt es ein Rahmentauschprogramm oder was kostet geschätzt so ein Rahmentausch?


----------



## Nesium (13. Oktober 2014)

Bike komplett einsenden, Garantie.


----------



## Silver-Racer (13. Oktober 2014)

trophy schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit die untere Schale vom Steuersatz gegen ein höher bauende zu tauschen um den Lenkwinkel etwas abzuflachen? Wäre ganz cool.



Das würde mich auch immer noch interessieren.


----------



## geq (14. Oktober 2014)

Leider sehr bescheidenes Steursatzmaß.. 
Verstehe auch nicht warum man nich einen standard genommen hat, bei dem ein anglest auch passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## primus-anus (14. Oktober 2014)

ich verstehe kein chinesisch


----------



## ~joe~ (14. Oktober 2014)

Versteh ich das richtig das man ggf. kein Winkelsteuersatz einbauen kann um den LW nen Stück flacher zubekommen?!
Das wäre ja bescheiden 
Was ist denn fürn Steuersatzmaß verbaut?


----------



## geq (15. Oktober 2014)

richtig verstanden wurde mal irgendwo hier geppostet, bin aber grad zu faul zum Suchen...


----------



## dermute (15. Oktober 2014)

Die Steuersatzmaße gibts auf der Radon-Seite: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/news/news-detail/news/steuersatzeinbaumasse/

Hat jemand von euch einen Getränkehalter verbaut? Welche Größe passt denn problemlos in einen XL Rahmen?


----------



## ~joe~ (15. Oktober 2014)

Die aufgeführten Maße helfen 0 weiter. Man braucht ja die für oben und unten dann noch ob sichs um EC, ZS, IS handelt...
Hab mal beim Meister nachgefragt ^^


----------



## Dusius (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte es das letzte mal schon wissen aber ich glaube es hat mir keiner beantwortet. 
Was willst du mit einem flacheren Winkel? der Winkel beträgt ohne dras du auf dem Rad bist 66.8° was doch für ein Endure definitiv ok ist.


----------



## trophy (15. Oktober 2014)

Was Enduro ist und was nicht ist mir egal, aber wenn ich das Rad kaufe, möchte ich gegebenenfalls mit der Geo spielen können.
Ich denke, dass die 66,8° in Kombination mit der relativ langen Kettenstrebe (Vergleich Strive CF & Capra!!) für ausreichend Laufruhe sorgen.

Mein Einsatzgebiet sind klassische Touren 600-1200 hm, wobei ich bergab schon ordentlich gas geben will. Der Laufradsatz müsste nach Kauf natürlich angepasst werden. Für Parkbesuche soll überwiegend das FRX dienen.

Thema Steuersatz: Meine Frage ist nur ob ich anstatt des integrierten unteren Lagers (ich nehme an IS52?) eine Semi-integirerte Schale einpressen kann um das Steuerrohr nach unten zu verlängern.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## Dusius (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du touren fahren willst dann mach ihn steiler und nicht flacher.


----------



## Vincy (15. Oktober 2014)

trophy schrieb:


> Thema Steuersatz: Meine Frage ist nur ob ich anstatt des integrierten unteren Lagers (ich nehme an IS52?) eine Semi-integirerte Schale einpressen kann um das Steuerrohr nach unten zu verlängern.



Nein, bei IS sind Unten d52mm. Bei EC und ZS sind d55 oder 56mm.
http://www.canecreek.com/tech-center/headsets/shis/overview
http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/headsets/PDFs/canecreek-shis-poster.pdf


----------



## trophy (15. Oktober 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wenn du touren fahren willst dann mach ihn steiler und nicht flacher.



Danke für diesen super Tip.

Der Begriff Tour sagt meiner Meinung nichts über die nötige Performance bergab aus.
Zur Zeit "toure" ich mit dem FRX. Umgebaut auf 1x10, abgespeckt auf <16 kg.
Das passt gut, ist mir mittlerweile aber zu träge.

Das Slide müsste zum Bleistift auch mal mit nach Malmedy oder Winterberg spätestens da würde ich gerne mit dem Lenkwinkel spielen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (15. Oktober 2014)

Mhh warum verdammt nochmal ist unten nen IS verbaut :\ 
So kann man ja das Thema Winkelsteuersatz vergessen oder!?
Welche Möglichkeit gibt es denn noch den LW flacher zu bekommen?
- Längere Gabel macht keinen Sinn
- Exzentrische Dämperbuchsen, hat denke ich zu viele andere negative Einflüsse 
Andere Ideen?


----------



## Thiel (15. Oktober 2014)

Weniger Luft in den Dampfer. Bei den Buchsen kommt dein Tretlager tiefer. Schau mal bei workscomponents nach Steuersätzen.


----------



## geq (15. Oktober 2014)

Und bei weniger luft kommt das tretlager nicht herunter?
Naja ist ja schon spät....
Kannst halt eine Gabel wie fox nehmen, die höher baut aber eigentl. no chance das ganze gescheit und ohne viel Geld/Aufwand zu bewerkstelligen.
Ps: in Winterberg ballern kann man schon ,aber eben mit anderem Lrs.


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Oktober 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Mhh warum verdammt nochmal ist unten nen IS verbaut :\
> So kann man ja das Thema Winkelsteuersatz vergessen oder!?
> Welche Möglichkeit gibt es denn noch den LW flacher zu bekommen?
> - Längere Gabel macht keinen Sinn
> ...


Steuersatz Works Components -1° geht . Längere Gabel 170mm mit neuer F36 oder Formula 35 geht aber im Uphill viel schlechter.  Ex. Buchsen gehen nicht kann die Sitzstrebe ab Sitzrohr anschlagen daher nicht möglich. Übrigens der Joost
Wichmann ist in Willingen beim DH Rennen den Slide 160 auf den 10 oder 11 Platz gefahren ohne den Steuerwinkel zu
verändern und das Enduro Team fährt auf den meisten Strecken das Bike ohne Winkelverä. nur in Whistler ist es nötig .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Matrox (16. Oktober 2014)

wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen so ganz allgemein mit "kürzeren Vorbauten" als der orig. verbaute ?
dachte bei dem doch vgl. steilen LW bekommt man da keinen Stress aber imho taugt der originale doch am besten; wie seht ihr das ?  (sofern man nicht Reach-mäßig das Bike eh viel zu lang gekauft hat klar, da braucht man dann was kürzeres...)


----------



## Dusius (16. Oktober 2014)

Mit welchen Winkeln vergleichst du denn?? Würde mich mal interessieren weil Steil ist er ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## trophy (16. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infos @BODOPROBST 
Super das es von Works Components einen Steuersatz gibt. Damit bin ich zufrieden und höre auf zu nörgeln 
Falls nicht alle den anderen Threat lesen hier die Bezeichnung des Steuersatzes: Works Components ZS 44- IS52 mit 1°

Super Support !


----------



## Vincy (16. Oktober 2014)

Nein, aus* IS52/40 *wird es da dann ein *EC52/40*. 
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp


----------



## MAster (16. Oktober 2014)

MC² schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch, war aber nicht so schlimm, lediglich nach Trailtouren hatte ich immer ein verstelltes Schaltwerk, die Einstellung passte nicht mehr, Comfortbiker hat die Bohrung mit Epoxydharz ausgegossen und dann Schaltauge montiert, sozusagen spielfrei. Ich hab dafür nen vorhandenen Silikonkleber benutzt, seitdem ists auch gut.
> 
> @Bodo
> Gehört unter die Klemmschraube Schaltauge /Rahmen eigentlich eine Scheibe montiert, bei mir sitzt die Schraube direkt auf Carbon, und reibt dieses auf, bitte ändern.




@radon-Team:
Ich wollte das Thema hier noch mal hochpushen, da die Lösung bei einem 3400 Euro Rad doch etwas gebastelt ist...
Ich hab euch schon mal telefonisch dazu angerufen und nur eine recht unfreundliche Antwort bekommen,
dass ich das Bike halt mal hinschicken soll und dann würdet Ihr mal schaun, ob und was man da machen kann…
Meines Erachtens ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler und wenn ich das Ding jetzt hier einklebe kann ich auch nicht
garantieren, dass das Achsparallel zur x12 Achse steht.
Wäre schön, wenn ihr für alle Betroffenen hier ein Lösung vorschlagt!

THX

MAster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple-M (16. Oktober 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen Getränkehalter verbaut? Welche Größe passt denn problemlos in einen XL Rahmen?



...wollte ich Dir schon lang raus suchen, ich hab den hier verbaut - bin voll zufrieden damit. Carbon, seitliche Öffnung (fahre selber nen L-Rahmen), Flasche hält bombenfest. Ist halt kein Super-Schnäppchen, aber mir war's das wert...

http://media1.roseversand.de/product/370/9/8/985123_1.jpg

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Oktober 2014)

MAster schrieb:


> @radon-Team:
> Ich wollte das Thema hier noch mal hochpushen, da die Lösung bei einem 3400 Euro Rad doch etwas gebastelt ist...
> Ich hab euch schon mal telefonisch dazu angerufen und nur eine recht unfreundliche Antwort bekommen,
> dass ich das Bike halt mal hinschicken soll und dann würdet Ihr mal schaun, ob und was man da machen kann…
> ...


Hallo MAster, 
ich kann nachvollziehen, dass Du nicht einfach an Deinem Slide rumbasteln willst. Das Problem ist offensichtlich kein Massenphänomen, und auch hier muss ich sagen, dass eine Ferndiagnose leider nicht möglich ist, und dass Du das Bike tatsächlich einsenden solltest, damit sich die Jungs aus der Werkstatt darum kümmern können. Wir werden sicherlich eine Lösung finden, wie Du Dein Schaltwerk nicht nach jeder Fahrt neu einstellen musst. 
Viele Grüße, 
Florian K.


----------



## MAster (16. Oktober 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo MAster,
> ich kann nachvollziehen, dass Du nicht einfach an Deinem Slide rumbasteln willst. Das Problem ist offensichtlich kein Massenphänomen, und auch hier muss ich sagen, dass eine Ferndiagnose leider nicht möglich ist, und dass Du das Bike tatsächlich einsenden solltest, damit sich die Jungs aus der Werkstatt darum kümmern können. Wir werden sicherlich eine Lösung finden, wie Du Dein Schaltwerk nicht nach jeder Fahrt neu einstellen musst.
> Viele Grüße,
> Florian K.



Hi,

danke für die Antwort, ich möchte halt ungern mein Fahrrad missen (besonders für ungewisse Zeit), wäre es nicht denkbar eine Austausch Strebe zu bekommen und ich schicke euch die mit der zur großen Bohrung zu. Wir können Sie dann auch gerne nach der Instandsetzung wieder tauschen?

Das wäre super!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Oktober 2014)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für die Antwort, ich möchte halt ungern mein Fahrrad missen (besonders für ungewisse Zeit), wäre es nicht denkbar eine Austausch Strebe zu bekommen und ich schicke euch die mit der zur großen Bohrung zu. Wir können Sie dann auch gerne nach der Instandsetzung wieder tauschen?
> 
> Das wäre super!


Hallo MAster, 
das kann ich verstehen. Um diese Frage zu klären, bitte ich Dich, den Weg über die Reklamationsabteilung oder über unsere Werkstatt in Bonn einzuschlagen. Dort wird dann darüber entschieden, wie das weitere Vorgehen sein kann. 
Viele Grüße, 
Florian K.


----------



## MAster (16. Oktober 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo MAster,
> das kann ich verstehen. Um diese Frage zu klären, bitte ich Dich, den Weg über die Reklamationsabteilung oder über unsere Werkstatt in Bonn einzuschlagen. Dort wird dann darüber entschieden, wie das weitere Vorgehen sein kann.
> Viele Grüße,
> Florian K.




Tja so weit war ich auch schon, hab dann aber nix mehr vom Service gehört…
Bin schon etwas frustriert mittlerweile...


----------



## Dusius (16. Oktober 2014)

Dann mach halt einfach was dir geraten wird, schick das bicke zu Radon, es wäre wohl schon lange wieder bei dir wenn du es einfach mal gemacht hättest.

Das ist halt der normale Ablauf bei so einer Geschichte, Extrawürste kosten Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (16. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem wurde doch auch schon mal hier thematisiert und die Lösung mit dem 2K Epoxikleber gestellt.
Müssten nur paar Seiten zurück sein.


----------



## Dusius (16. Oktober 2014)

Das hat er ja gelesen, will aber nicht dran rum basteln (verständlich)
einfach mal die letzten sieben posts lesen


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Dusius (16. Oktober 2014)

Also ich will nur mal anmerken, dass mein Bike keinerlei Probleme hat. Das Schaltwerk sitzt fest und verstellt sich auch nicht nach jeder fahrt.


----------



## piotty (16. Oktober 2014)

... und bei mir gibt es ein leises klicken bei jeder pedalumdrehung. das nervt tierisch! hab schon alles locker u wieder fest gemacht, kein unterschied. ick werd verrückt! ich möchte es ignorieren. im wald geht es aber auf der straße ist es echt ein nerventraining für mich. das schlimmste ist, ich weiß es nicht, was es ist.


----------



## Dusius (16. Oktober 2014)

piotty schrieb:


> ... und bei mir gibt es ein leises klicken bei jeder pedalumdrehung. das nervt tierisch! hab schon alles locker u wieder fest gemacht, kein unterschied. ick werd verrückt! ich möchte es ignorieren. im wald geht es aber auf der straße ist es echt ein nerventraining für mich. das schlimmste ist, ich weiß es nicht, was es ist.



Hatte ich auch, es kann vieles sein.

Sattel (auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag kann es der Sattel sein)
Sattelstange
Pedale
Tretlager
Ketteblätter

Bei mir war es wohl ein Kettenblatt, habe es auseinander genommen und um ein viertel gedreht, seither ist Ruhe. Habe aber noch immer bei jeder Ausfahrt Angst dass es wieder kommt ^^


----------



## ~joe~ (16. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Steuersatz Works Components -1° geht . Längere Gabel 170mm mit neuer F36 oder Formula 35 geht aber im Uphill viel schlechter.  Ex. Buchsen gehen nicht kann die Sitzstrebe ab Sitzrohr anschlagen daher nicht möglich. Übrigens der Joost
> Wichmann ist in Willingen beim DH Rennen den Slide 160 auf den 10 oder 11 Platz gefahren ohne den Steuerwinkel zu
> verändern und das Enduro Team fährt auf den meisten Strecken das Bike ohne Winkelverä. nur in Whistler ist es nötig .
> Gruß Bodo



Geht in erster Linie darum das ich für richtig steiles Gelände die Überschlagsgefühle verringern will und ich so die Möglichkeit habe nen bissel mit der Geo zu spielen. Das die "Profis" mit dem Rad so ziemlich alles runterkommen ist schon klar, nur sind das halt von Fahrtechnikniveau zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe ^^

Die neue Fox 36 hat in 170mm nur etwa 7mm mehr EBL. Was ja nur ca. 0,3° ergeben würde.
Der Steuersatz von WC funktioniert sicher nach dem selben Prinzip wie bei Canyon oder? Also ca. mehr 15mm "Einbauhöhe" (dafür Spacer raus) und nich 1,0° sondern sogar 1,5° flacher da unten IS verbaut ist!?



Vincy schrieb:


> Nein, aus* IS52/40 *wird es da dann ein *EC52/40*.
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp



Und spricht da was dagegen?
Man nimmt dann ja nur ca. 15mm Spacer überm Steuerrohr raus und packt sozusagen halt unten nen 13mm "Spacer" drunter was halt dann nich den LW um 1° abflacht sonder sogar um 1,5° (nach meinen Berechnungen ca. 1,22°).


----------



## TausG (16. Oktober 2014)

Hey,

hab auch das Problem mit dem leichten Spiel in der Bohrung für das Schaltauge. Werde das morgen mal mit dem Kleber ausprobieren. 

Danke für den Tip

VG Timo


----------



## kschnecker (17. Oktober 2014)

Das mit dem Schaltauge ist bei mir auch darum war auch werksseitig die schraube zugeknallt das beim öffnen der Innensechskant unbrauchbar wurde ! ( Neue Schraube von Syntace war fällig )


----------



## piotty (17. Oktober 2014)

@Dusius ,
danke mann! versuche es gleich mit der viertel drehung. die stütze ist es nicht!
schönen tag u ride euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Oktober 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu dem Loch zur Aufnahme des Schaltauges,.... wenn das Loch nicht durch eine einlaminierte, passgenaue Metallhülse (ideal aus Edelstahl ) verstärkt wird, kommt es mit der Zeit zu einem größeren Spiel an der  Stelle. In diesem Fall muss man sich jedenfalls selbst was einfallen lassen, also hab ich das Loch auch einfach spielfrei mit Kunstharz ausgefüllt. .... und gut is.
> Oder man gibt konsequent das Rad zurück und merkt, daß es beim nächsten Bike auch nicht anders ist.
> Eine kleine Anerkennung, der Selbsthilfegruppen für ihre Eigeninitiative, durch den Hersteller wäre ein feiner Zug.
> 
> gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


Hallo Comfortbiker, 
keine kleine, sondern eine große Anerkennung sei hiermit Kunde getan! Wir finden es großartig, wie die vielseitigen Erfahrungen hier im Forum geteilt werden. Das bedeutet für alle Beteiligten einen großen Gewinn - ob es sich nun um unkomplizierte Problemlösungen handelt oder wir auf Probleme und Fehler aufmerksam gemacht werden, auf die wir dann reagieren können. Aus diesem Grund sind wir auch täglich im Forum unterwegs und leisten Support. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Vincy (17. Oktober 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Und spricht da was dagegen?
> Man nimmt dann ja nur ca. 15mm Spacer überm Steuerrohr raus und packt sozusagen halt unten nen 13mm "Spacer" drunter was halt dann nich den LW um 1° abflacht sonder sogar um 1,5° (nach meinen Berechnungen ca. 1,22°).



Oberhalb des Steuerrohres wird dadurch nichts an den Winkeln (Lenk- und Sitzwinkel) verändert! Egal ob 1mm Spacer oder 1m Spacer, es verändert sich da nichts. 
Und wenn vorher schon EC Steuersatz und dann ein EC Winkel-Steuersatz verwendet wird, dann verändert sich dadurch nur der Lenkwinkel.
Bei höherer Gabel-Einbauhöhe (und auch höherer Steuersatz Unterteil) aber auch zusätzlich der Sitzwinkel.
Bei einem IS Steuersatz Unterteil hätte man dann weniger (Gabel-)Einbauhöhe, ist aber mit tapered Gabel nicht machbar.





http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## ~joe~ (17. Oktober 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Oberhalb des Steuerrohres wird dadurch nichts an den Winkeln (Lenk- und Sitzwinkel) verändert! Egal ob 1mm Spacer oder 1m Spacer, es verändert sich da nichts.
> Und wenn vorher schon EC Steuersatz und dann ein EC Winkel-Steuersatz verwendet wird, dann verändert sich dadurch nur der Lenkwinkel.
> Bei höherer Gabel-Einbauhöhe (und auch höherer Steuersatz Unterteil) aber auch zusätzlich der Sitzwinkel.
> Bei einem IS Steuersatz Unterteil hätte man dann weniger (Gabel-)Einbauhöhe, ist aber mit tapered Gabel nicht machbar.
> ...



??? Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht ob wir nur an aneinander vorbeireden oder ich einfach nicht verstehe worauf du hinaus willst 
Also der originale Steuersatz is ja oben ZS und unten IS, mit dem WC Steuersatz wirds nen ZS/EC drauß.
D.h. ja das unterm Steuerrohr nochmal 13mm "Lagerschale" dazu kommen, also ergibt sich sozusagen ne verlängerte Einbauhöhe der Gabel um 13mm. (Die muss man ausgleichen indem man überm Steuerrohr Spacer rausnimmt) Das allein ergibt schonmal ca. -0,59° beim LW.
Dann kommt nochmal die Wirkung des Winkelsteuersatz zum tragen also insg. ca. -1,58° LW, -0,38° SW etc.:


----------



## Vincy (17. Oktober 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Also der originale Steuersatz is ja oben ZS und unten IS, mit dem WC Steuersatz wirds nen ZS/EC drauß.
> D.h. ja das unterm Steuerrohr nochmal 13mm "Lagerschale" dazu kommen, also ergibt sich sozusagen ne verlängerte Einbauhöhe der Gabel um 13mm. *(Die muss man ausgleichen indem man überm Steuerrohr Spacer rausnimmt)*




Das kannst *nicht* Ausgleichen, indem du da oberhalb des Steuerrohres den Steuersatz*-*Spacer weglässt!
Was machst denn dann, wenn da kein "Spacer" ist? Es gibt doch auch flache Steuersatz Oberteile.
Was hat denn die Gabel-Einbauhöhe da mit der Steuersatz-Spacerhöhe zu tun? 
*Man verändert durch die Spacerhöhe nicht die Geometrie (Lenk- und Sitzwinkel)!*
Man hat auch nicht immer mit einem Winkel-Steuersatz zwangsläufig auch eine andere Gabel-Einbauhöhe.
Ist doch nur bei einem vorherigen IS oder ZS Unterteil, wenn es durch ein EC ersetzt wird. Bedingt durch eine tapered Gabel.* 
*


----------



## ~joe~ (17. Oktober 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das kannst *nicht* Ausgleichen, indem du da oberhalb des Steuerrohres den Spacer weglässt!
> Was hat denn die Gabel-Einbauhöhe da mit der Spacerhöhe zu tun?
> *Man verändert durch die Spacerhöhe nicht die Geometrie (Lenk- und Sitzwinkel)!*



Das die Spacer übern Steuerrohr nix an der Geo ändern ist klar aber die zusätzlichen 13mm unterm Steuerrohr ändert sie ja.

Ich glaub ich weiß wo es "hinkt" ich meine mit ausgleichen nicht das man die LW Veränderung der  zusätzlichen 13mm "lagerschale" ausgleicht. Also die die ersten ca. -0,59° auf 0° bringt, sondern ganz einfach halt die benötigten 13mm für die Lagerschale bereitstellt indem man übern Steuerrohr Spacer rausnimmt damit der Vorbau noch auf die Gabel passt.
Also wenn ich unten 13mm mehr draufpacke muss ich oben natürlich oben 13mm wegnehmen damit die Länge des Schaftes noch passt.


----------



## Vincy (17. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem Slide Carbon könnte es dann etwas knapp werden, weil da oft kein Spacer oder hohes Steuersatz Oberteil ist.


----------



## ~joe~ (17. Oktober 2014)

Joa das müsste man natürlich schaun ob sich das ausgeht.
Aber da würdes ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten geben z.b. "kürzerer" Vorbau oder so.
Aber scheinbar sind wir nun auf dem selben Kurs und das missverständnis bestand nur in der Wortwahl des Ausgleichens ^^


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab bei meinem frisch gelieferten x01 festgestellt, das am dämpfer hinten die zugstufe voll offen war .
Ich kann momentan aus gesundheitlichen gründen leider noch nicht damit fahren ob des so paßt, kann mir mal jemand die grundeinstellung für vorn und hinten mitteilen bitte ?


----------



## primus-anus (18. Oktober 2014)

Das hängt doch von deinem (Fahr-)Gewicht und den Vorlieben ab. Was wiegst du denn auf dem Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (18. Oktober 2014)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem frisch gelieferten x01 festgestellt, das am dämpfer hinten die zugstufe voll offen war .
> Ich kann momentan aus gesundheitlichen gründen leider noch nicht damit fahren ob des so paßt, kann mir mal jemand die grundeinstellung für vorn und hinten mitteilen bitte ?



Grundeinstellung (die völlig unpassend sein kann):

20 - 30 % Sag und alle anderen Einstellungen in der Mitte.


----------



## geq (18. Oktober 2014)

Apropos zugstufe, fahre bei 75kg und ca. 20%sag bei ung. 150-160 psi, die Zugstufe sehr weit geschlossen.
Aus dem kopf glaube von ganz zu 3-4clicks nach auf.
Ist das noch normal oder hat der Dämpfer einen service nötig?


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (18. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab Ca 85 kg...mich würde ja nur die werkseinstellung interessieren


----------



## Dusius (18. Oktober 2014)

So etwas gibt es nicht.

Es gibt jede Menge Videos auf YT zum Thema Dämpfer einstellen, auch Sram hat eigene Videos dazu.


----------



## primus-anus (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre bei ca 90 Kg
205 psi im Dämpfer (monarch +debonair) =25% sag im stehen. 6 Klicks zugedreht
97 psi in der Gabel =25% sag im stehen. Zugstufe 6 klicks zugedreht. Druckstufe 4 Klicks zugedreht.
Gruß


----------



## Nesium (18. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt keine Werkseinstellung für den Dämpfer. Der musst du für dein Wohlbefinden selber einstellen, irgendwo zwischen 20-30% sag, wie es dir dann auch genehm ist. Genau so auch der Rebound. Je nach Kinematik vom Bike und Gewicht des Fahrers ist es einfach Verschieden, darum gibt es da auch keine Druckangaben seitens Hersteller zum Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (18. Oktober 2014)

Naja wäre aber kein problem tabellen mit setups seitens des Herstellers zu machen, andere firmen haben sowas auf anfrage auch.
Aber ohne es falsch zu verstehen, bei Radon ist sowas nicht zu erwarten, was aber nicht weiter stört.


----------



## bullswildrush (18. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand auch sein slide in schwarz Gelb bestellt und schon erhalten? Hätte gerne mal ein Bild von gesehen wie es so in natura aussieht... Weil mein hd kommt ja auch in der Kombi allerdings muss ich noch drauf warten


----------



## Cubeamsrider (18. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem Carbonrahmen wirkt das Schwarz aber anders, ist da viel matter.


----------



## Dusius (18. Oktober 2014)

Wer es nicht schafft seinen Dämpfer zumindest halbwegs einzustellen soll doch beim HT bleiben.
Die Feineinstellungen macht an halt mit der Zeit.


----------



## geq (18. Oktober 2014)

oh man diese kommentare....
Viele schaffen es halt, aber manche Kunden eben nicht und die möchte Radon sicher nicht missen und es wäre ohne Probleme möglich gescheite Angaben zu machen.
Und nach deinem coolen Kommentar dürften wahrscheinlich gut über 80% nur noch Ht fahren.


----------



## Dusius (18. Oktober 2014)

Oder sie nehmen sich die 5 Minuten Zeit und schauen sich eines der 5000 Videos auf YT ab wie man es macht.
War jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint, denke aber es sollte für jeden der ein Dämpfer hat auch machbar sein ihn einzustellen.

Jetzt habe ich noch ne Frage, 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-x1-kurbel-1400-1x11-gxp-32t-175mm-rot-215130

Ist dashier die Kurbel die am 9.0 SE verbaut ist?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (18. Oktober 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Oder sie nehmen sich die 5 Minuten Zeit und schauen sich eines der 5000 Videos auf YT ab wie man es macht.
> War jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint, denke aber es sollte für jeden der ein Dämpfer hat auch machbar sein ihn einzustellen.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich noch ne Frage,
> ...



Ja


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (19. Oktober 2014)

Also natürlich muß es so was wie eine ab Werk eingestellte grundeinstellung der Druck und zugstufe geben, alles andere ist logischerweise quatsch .
Weil sonst wären ja die vorgegebenen Einstellungen der ctd Hebel an den dämpfer und gabeln ja auch quatsch !
Natürlich kann das nicht auf Anhieb für jeden passen vor allem nicht wenn die fahrergewichte extrem auseinander gehen.
Ich sprech ja auch nicht von den luftdrücken, die müßen natürlich individuell eingestellt werden...
Und natürlich kann ich mein Fahrwerk selber einstellen (kann man nicht von jedem erwarten müßen ! )...nur darf ich bei einem 3400.- Radl schon eine gewisse in etwa passende grundeinstellung erwarten mit der ich starten kann ohne erst mal ewig rumprobieren zu müßen !


----------



## Dusius (19. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt keine Werkseinstellungen für Dämpfer oder Gabel.


----------



## Thiel (19. Oktober 2014)

Klar, Luftdruck wie vom Hersteller für dein Gewicht empfohlen und die Druck- und Zugstufe auf einen mittleren Wert - fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (19. Oktober 2014)

Einfach mal etwas in das Thema einlesen. Wenn man mal halbwegs verstanden hat welche Einstellmöglichkeit was bewirkt ist es schon um einiges einfacher. Wenn man es in der Theorie dann doch nicht gleich versteht einfach mal nacheinander bei den Einstellmöglichkeiten von einem extrem ins andere drehen und "erfühlen" was sich verändert hat. Danach einfach mal nach Bauchgefühl eine Mitteleinstellung wählen und klick um klick der eigenen Wohlfühleinstellung annähern. Wenn man das vorher noch nie gemacht hat braucht man halt einfach etwas mehr Zeit. Also einfach probieren, probieren, probieren ... ist noch kein Fahrwerksmeister vom Himmel gefallen


----------



## Dusius (19. Oktober 2014)

So ist es, am Ende ist egal was in welcher Tabelle steht, wohlfühlen muss man sich.


----------



## piotty (19. Oktober 2014)

@Dusius 
es klickt weiterhin. hab sogar den dämpfer aus u wieder eingebaut. es hilft nichts. und es wird immer mehr. hab ein gefühl, dass das die kette ist.
@Alle
welche kette geht noch mit der 11er sram? ich meine gelesen zu haben, das bei rennrädern die sram/red/force, die hohlgliederkette nicht lange halten. wird eine dura ace kette gehen?
bis denne


----------



## piotty (19. Oktober 2014)

... bis jetzt war doch shimano u sram kompatibel, oder?


----------



## primus-anus (19. Oktober 2014)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Also natürlich muß es so was wie eine ab Werk eingestellte grundeinstellung der Druck und zugstufe geben, alles andere ist logischerweise quatsch .
> Weil sonst wären ja die vorgegebenen Einstellungen der ctd Hebel an den dämpfer und gabeln ja auch quatsch !
> Natürlich kann das nicht auf Anhieb für jeden passen vor allem nicht wenn die fahrergewichte extrem auseinander gehen.
> Ich sprech ja auch nicht von den luftdrücken, die müßen natürlich individuell eingestellt werden...
> Und natürlich kann ich mein Fahrwerk selber einstellen (kann man nicht von jedem erwarten müßen ! )...nur darf ich bei einem 3400.- Radl schon eine gewisse in etwa passende grundeinstellung erwarten mit der ich starten kann ohne erst mal ewig rumprobieren zu müßen !


Was Du vielleicht meinst ist der Tune. Der wird meist in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Federelementehersteller herausgefunden und die Dämpfer entsprechend über den Shimstack eingestellt. Ansonsten ist die Grundeinstellung der mittels Hebel und Rädchen einstellbaren Zug- und Druckstufe die des Auslieferungszustandes. Bei so relativ einfachen Dämpfern ist da nicht mehr drin. Bei Dämpfern, die komplizierter einzustellen sind, weil es mehr Möglichkeiten gibt (High- und Lowspeed Zug- und Druckstufe), wird in der Tat oft (bei Erstausrüstung) eine Grundeinstellung vorgegeben (z.B.: Cane creek db Air inline). Wie es weitergeht wurde hier ja schon entsprechend beschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## ron101 (19. Oktober 2014)

@dermute 

Habe disen Flaschenhalter an meinem Slide Grösse M
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ritchey-wcs-carbon-ud-flaschenhalter-161933/wg_id-52
Passt 0.75l Trinkflasche prima rein.

Cheers
ron


----------



## kschnecker (19. Oktober 2014)

Hab den in blau, bei einem M
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Elite/Cannibal-Flaschenhalter-p38952/


----------



## Dusius (19. Oktober 2014)

piotty schrieb:


> @Dusius
> es klickt weiterhin. hab sogar den dämpfer aus u wieder eingebaut. es hilft nichts. und es wird immer mehr. hab ein gefühl, dass das die kette ist.
> @Alle
> welche kette geht noch mit der 11er sram? ich meine gelesen zu haben, das bei rennrädern die sram/red/force, die hohlgliederkette nicht lange halten. wird eine dura ace kette gehen?
> bis denne


Wie alt bzw wie viel ist die Kette denn schon gelaufen?


----------



## piotty (19. Oktober 2014)

... ca.500km aber nur bei gutem wetter. sie hat nie schlamm gesehen, nur manchmal trocknen sand. wird nach jedem ausritt mit trockenschmierstoff gepflegt. kann man nun eine shimanokette benutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (20. Oktober 2014)

primus-anus schrieb:


> Was Du vielleicht meinst ist der Tune. Der wird meist in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Federelementehersteller herausgefunden und die Dämpfer entsprechend über den Shimstack eingestellt. Ansonsten ist die Grundeinstellung der mittels Hebel und Rädchen einstellbaren Zug- und Druckstufe die des Auslieferungszustandes. Bei so relativ einfachen Dämpfern ist da nicht mehr drin. Bei Dämpfern, die komplizierter einzustellen sind, weil es mehr Möglichkeiten gibt (High- und Lowspeed Zug- und Druckstufe), wird in der Tat oft (bei Erstausrüstung) eine Grundeinstellung
> 
> Gruß





primus-anus schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten ist die Grundeinstellung der mittels Hebel und Rädchen einstellbaren Zug- und Druckstufe die des Auslieferungszustandes. ...
> 
> Gruß



Genau um diesen Auslieferungszustand (von Radon) der Zugstufe am Dämpfer geht's mir ja...der ist bei mir voll aufgedreht. Kann ja nicht sein das das so absichtlich eingestellt ist.

Kann mir jetzt da keiner helfen und sagen wie da der korrekte Auslieferungszustand ist ?


----------



## primus-anus (20. Oktober 2014)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Genau um diesen Auslieferungszustand (von Radon) der Zugstufe am Dämpfer geht's mir ja...der ist bei mir voll aufgedreht. Kann ja nicht sein das das so absichtlich eingestellt ist.
> 
> Kann mir jetzt da keiner helfen und sagen wie da der korrekte Auslieferungszustand ist ?



Der Auslieferungszustand war auch bei mir voll aufgedreht.


----------



## Thiel (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

stell es einfach auf die Mitte ein. Meine Güte... es ist völlig egal!!!!!

Es spielt einfach keine Rolle, weil JEDER Rahmen unterschiedliche Einstellungen benötigt, auch wenn es der selbe Fahrer und der selbe Dämpfer sind.
Deswegen gibt es auch keine Tabelle mit Druckangaben für Dämpfer - schonmal aufgefallen ? Ich hoffe du wirst jetzt keinen Infarkt bekommen.
Auch die Druckangaben für Gabeln sind sehr grobe Anhaltspunkte, damit der Infarkt etwas gebremst wird - bei manchen Leuten habe ich den Eindruck. 
Es gibt doch tausende Videos auf Youtube, die das Einstellprozedere zeigen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Oktober 2014)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Genau um diesen Auslieferungszustand (von Radon) der Zugstufe am Dämpfer geht's mir ja...der ist bei mir voll aufgedreht. Kann ja nicht sein das das so absichtlich eingestellt ist.
> 
> Kann mir jetzt da keiner helfen und sagen wie da der korrekte Auslieferungszustand ist ?


Meine Empfehlung für alle Serien Dämpfer sind bei 3-4 Klicks ev. bei sehr geringer außen Temperatur etwas weniger.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (20. Oktober 2014)

Danke !


----------



## palexg (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
darf man so ein Schutz http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/zefal-deflector-rm29-steckschutzblech-75355 an einem Carbonrahmen, wie das Radon Slide Carbon 27,5 anbringen,  oder ist eher davon abzuraten, weil es den Rahmen zerstören könnte?

Gruß
Palexg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (20. Oktober 2014)

Bitte nicht


----------



## palexg (20. Oktober 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Bitte nicht



Ich weiß... an den Dingern scheiden sich die Geister...
Bekomme ich trotzdem eine sachliche Antwort?


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## ron101 (20. Oktober 2014)

Könnte mit der Montage auch knapp werden (Reifenfreiheit) je nach dem wo das ding befestigt wird.

Für die Front ein:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Zubehoer/Schutzbleche/Mud-Guard.html

und für den Sattel ein :
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Zubeho...zblech/Ass-Savers-Mud-Guard-Spritzschutz.html

Sollte an einem Enduro reichen ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## palexg (20. Oktober 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Könnte mit der Montage auch knapp werden (Reifenfreiheit) je nach dem wo das ding befestigt wird.
> 
> Für die Front ein:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Zubehoer/Schutzbleche/Mud-Guard.html
> ...



Mmh. Danke.
Habt ihr denn keine Angst um euer Carbonrad? (Steinschlag)


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## ron101 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke mal das Bike ist gemacht um im Freien zu verwenden, ob Alu oder Carbon macht da wohl kaum ein Unterschied.
Die Reifen sind zu dieser Jahreszeit auch oft voll verschlammt und der Dreck spritzt nur so in der Gegend rum.
Sowas sollte aber ein Mountain Bike auch aushalten.

Cheers
ron

PS: Habe mir vorne den Mignion DHF Tubeless montiert, der flutschte rein mit der normalen billigen Standpumpe, benötigte keine Pressluft wie beim dampfenden Hans.


----------



## kschnecker (21. Oktober 2014)

Hab vorne den Shorty in max grip montiert bis jetz perfekt für feuchten Untergrund. Super grip und das Profil bleibt immer schön offen !


----------



## MAster (21. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo habe einen Tune für den RT3 und den Plus gemacht und muss sagen der RT3 ist ganz nah Dran. Unsere Enduro Fahrer
> bevorzugen alle den RT3 wegen mehr platz für Trinkflasche .Wenn du einen 14er RT3 hast denn kann man Umbauen ich werde mich mal mit Gino von Flat Out auseinander setzen wie er das euch Anbieten kann. Das dann hier Veröffentlichen
> also ich Rede von einen Umbau auf Debon und den neuen Tun aber ohne schwarze Kolbenstange. Gruß Bodo



Hallo Liebe Slide 650b-Freunde,

ich wollte das Thema mal wieder nach oben bekommen, hat von euch jemand schon:
- das DebonAir CAN nachgerüstet? Woher bekommt man es?
- jemanden einen Monarch Plus Devon Air mit dem richtigen Tune (sollte ML3 sein) bestellen können?
- oder gar den CC DBinline als quasi frei konfigurierbare Variante im Slide getestet? Passt der? welche Buchsen braucht man?

Grüße

MAster


----------



## bully_s_mart (21. Oktober 2014)

-> Monarch Plus Devon Air mit dem richtigen Tune (sollte ML3 sein) <-

Interessiert mich auch...woher oder wo tunen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (22. Oktober 2014)

unter anderem bei lordhelmchen aus diesem forum


----------



## RobG301 (22. Oktober 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> unter anderem bei lordhelmchen aus diesem forum



Oder wie Bodo sagt bei Gino von Flat Out Suspension!


----------



## firevsh2o (24. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe gerade mein Slide Carbon 8.0 EX in XL aus dem Abverkauf bekommen. Schaut sehr geil aus das Ding und ist für einen Preis von 2900 Euro unschlagbar günstig wie ich finde. S und XL gibt es noch. 

Für alle die eventuell noch darüber nachdenken sich auch dieses Schnäppchen zu schießen, habe ich noch zwei vielleicht interessante Infos:
- der Dämpfer ist das 2015er Modell GANZ IN SCHWARZ was wie ich finde viel besser zum restlichen Bike passt!
- Das Kettenblatt ist entgegen der Beschreibung ein 32er. Da ich aber sowieso ein 28er Direct Mount aufbauen werde, ist mir das erstmal schnurz.


----------



## MAster (24. Oktober 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Oder wie Bodo sagt bei Gino von Flat Out Suspension!


 
Hi, lohnt aber kaum lt. Webpage kostet das 94 Euro + 315 Euro für den Dämpfer, der CC DBInline liegt bei ca 430.-
Ich hatte mal für mein ANT direkt einen beim Rock Shox Importeur in ML bestellen können,
leider habe ich keinen Händler hier mehr, der das machen kann. Hat da jemand einen Tipp?

Grüße

MAster


----------



## ~joe~ (25. Oktober 2014)

Is denn der große Spalt zwischen Steuerrohr und Gabelkonus normal? Also sieht das bei euch auch so aus?


----------



## Dusius (25. Oktober 2014)

ja


----------



## Cubeamsrider (25. Oktober 2014)

Evtl mit einem anderen Gabelkonus versuchen, brauchst da bei Acros aber einen mit *45°*! Ansonsten mit einem anderen kpl Steuersatz Unterteil.
Die Steuersätze haben teils unterschiedliche Einbauhöhen und die Steuerrohre teils andere Einpresstiefen.
Bei manchen Rahmen ist es da aber bewußt so hoch, damit das Steuerrohr nicht auf der Gabelkrone aufsetzt. Passiert es Öfteren mal bei der Pike.


----------



## Dusius (25. Oktober 2014)

Und wozu was ändern? das sieht weder schlecht aus noch hat es Nachteile ^^


----------



## Cubeamsrider (25. Oktober 2014)

Manchen gefällt es aber optisch nicht, zudem kann da auch eher Dreck dazwischen gelangen. 
Mir selber gefällt das so auch nicht.
Bei vielen anderen Modelle sieht es da viel eleganter aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (25. Oktober 2014)

Hast du das Bike zuhause oder siehst du jetzt nur das Bild das von nahem geschossen ist?
Es sieht viel besser aus als bei manch anderem Bike und Dreck kommt da keiner rein.


----------



## Vincy (26. Oktober 2014)

Dir mag es da gefallen, aber nicht unbedingt Anderen.
Ist ja von ihm nur ein Vorschlag, wie man es etwas anders gestalten kann.

Liegt vielleicht an dem Acros Steuersatz Unterteil, Cube hat da einen von FSA.
Evtl den Gabelkonus schwarz lackieren, dann fällt es auch etwas weniger auf. Wenn es jemandem stört. 

so sieht es da zB beim Cube Stereo aus.
Nein, es liegt da nicht an der etwas größeren Distanz und anderem Blickwinkel. 









Mit etwas mehr Distanz fällt der helle Gabelkonusring und der relativ große Spalt da beim Slide 160 dann auch auf.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-275/slide-carbon-275-80/


----------



## Nesium (26. Oktober 2014)

Der Vergleich mit heraus kopierten Bildern ist schwierig, bei mir sieht es je nach leicht verändertem Blickwinkel auch mal so oder so aus.


----------



## hergie (26. Oktober 2014)

Tach zusammen, 
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen das aktuelle 8.0 er Slide Carbon. 
Weiß jemand zufällig ob in der Pike bereits Token (Volumenspacer) in der Luftkammer verbaut sind?
Hat jemand schonmal solche Tokens verbaut? Falls ja, wieviele?


----------



## bullswildrush (26. Oktober 2014)

In die Pike mit absenkfunktion (Dual position) kann mal die Token nicht verbauen....


----------



## Dusius (26. Oktober 2014)

Haben die aktuellen Slides nicht eine andere Pike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (26. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab lagen bei der Auslieferung ja sogar die Spacer bei. Wäre ja schon etwas sinnfrei wenn man die dann nicht verbauen könnte.


----------



## radmodi (26. Oktober 2014)

Meine neuester Import! 
China Carbon Felgen von Nextie, 40mm außen/35mm Maulweite, Tune King/Kong Naben, 32 DT-Swiss Speichen (Mix aus Supercomp, u. Revolution) 1532gr. mit Fegenband. Decals von light bycycles.
Fazit nach 2 Wochen: Die Dinger sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben und ja, breiter ist besser und man spürt es gewaltig. Die´s nicht glauben sollen mal damit fahren! Man fährt wie auf Schienen, sicher in Spitzkehren, mehr Traktion und ein Fahrgefühl, ähnlich wie auf´m Motorrad. Kann´s nicht anders beschreiben. Und das mit 1,7 bar bei 75kg. Hammer Optik, beinahe ein Fat bike light  und zeitgemäß für ein Enduro, wie ich finde. Freue mich jetzt schon auf Procon 2015.
http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=kflzfcaY


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Oktober 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Meine neuester Import!
> China Carbon Felgen von Nextie, 40mm außen/35mm Maulweite, Tune King/Kong Naben, 32 DT-Swiss Speichen (Mix aus Supercomp, u. Revolution) 1532gr. mit Fegenband. Decals von light bycycles.
> Fazit nach 2 Wochen: Die Dinger sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben und ja, breiter ist besser und man spürt es gewaltig. Die´s nicht glauben sollen mal damit fahren! Man fährt wie auf Schienen, sicher in Spitzkehren, mehr Traktion und ein Fahrgefühl, ähnlich wie auf´m Motorrad. Kann´s nicht anders beschreiben. Und das mit 1,7 bar bei 75kg. Hammer Optik, beinahe ein Fat bike light  und zeitgemäß für ein Enduro, wie ich finde. Freue mich jetzt schon auf Procon 2015.
> http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=kflzfcaY



Haste n Link wo du die her hast? Danke


----------



## enno112 (26. Oktober 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> ... Die´s nicht glauben sollen mal damit fahren!...



Gerne, schick sie mir mal vorbei...
Sehen echt gut aus


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Oktober 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Meine neuester Import!
> China Carbon Felgen von Nextie, 40mm außen/35mm Maulweite, Tune King/Kong Naben, 32 DT-Swiss Speichen (Mix aus Supercomp, u. Revolution) 1532gr. mit Fegenband. Decals von light bycycles.
> Fazit nach 2 Wochen: Die Dinger sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben und ja, breiter ist besser und man spürt es gewaltig. Die´s nicht glauben sollen mal damit fahren! Man fährt wie auf Schienen, sicher in Spitzkehren, mehr Traktion und ein Fahrgefühl, ähnlich wie auf´m Motorrad. Kann´s nicht anders beschreiben. Und das mit 1,7 bar bei 75kg. Hammer Optik, beinahe ein Fat bike light  und zeitgemäß für ein Enduro, wie ich finde. Freue mich jetzt schon auf Procon 2015.
> http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=kflzfcaY



Fette Teile! Sehen gut aus. Und wenn das Fahrverhalten überzeugt, hast du doch alles richtig gemacht. 

Bin gespannt, wie haltbar die Dinger sind. Aber warum sollten sie nicht haltbar sein? Die meisten "Markenartikel" haben das selbe Herkunftsland.


----------



## radmodi (26. Oktober 2014)

Da gibts die fetten China Teile!
http://www.nextie-bike.com/
Wenn eure Decals mal hinüber sind, habe ich das hier entdeckt.
http://www.slikgraphics.com/


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Oktober 2014)

@radmodi Was hat der LRS denn am Ende gekostet? Und wo hast du ihn zusammenbauen lassen?


----------



## RobG301 (27. Oktober 2014)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade mein Slide Carbon 8.0 EX in XL aus dem Abverkauf bekommen. Schaut sehr geil aus das Ding und ist für einen Preis von 2900 Euro unschlagbar günstig wie ich finde. S und XL gibt es noch.
> 
> Für alle die eventuell noch darüber nachdenken sich auch dieses Schnäppchen zu schießen, habe ich noch zwei vielleicht interessante Infos:
> - der Dämpfer ist das 2015er Modell GANZ IN SCHWARZ was wie ich finde viel besser zum restlichen Bike passt!
> - Das Kettenblatt ist entgegen der Beschreibung ein 32er. Da ich aber sowieso ein 28er Direct Mount aufbauen werde, ist mir das erstmal schnurz.



Danke für den Tipp!
Über den Megastore oder Onlineshop?

Bin gestern beim Testival im Siebengebirge das 2013er 10.0 gefahren. Tolles Bike. Mega leicht und sauschnell bergab. Nur mit dem Fox CTD werd ich kein Freund mehr.


----------



## cemetery (27. Oktober 2014)

Würde die Bilder ja auch gerne bestaunen. Aber irgendwie scheitere ich am Passwot


----------



## radmodi (27. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, jetzt ohne Passwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (27. Oktober 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> @radmodi Was hat der LRS denn am Ende gekostet? Und wo hast du ihn zusammenbauen lassen?



Knapp 1.200,- EUR mit Zoll usw., alles neu, ohne Reifen. Montiert vom bike seppl aus Unterfranken. (Erfahrener Laufradbauer.)
Für mich ein Schnäppchen, wenn man weiß, wie viel schmälere Carbon LR, z.B. von Reynolds kosten und die Naben sind meistens nicht die Besten. Wie du schon gesagt hast, kommt das ganze Carbon Zeug meist aus China (Slide, glaube ich auch.) und dann wird kräftig beaufschlagt und so ein LRS liegt dann schnell mal bei 2.300,- EUR. 
Einige Wenige sind auf den China Carbon Dingern schon länger unterwegs und man hört nur Gutes darüber. Ich denke, der Trend zur Carbon Felge wird sich durchsetzen und immer breiter werden sie in den nächsten Jahren auch werden. Natürlich nur sehr langsam, damit sichs noch mehr lohnt. 
Pimp your Slide!  (...mehr Carbon geht kaum und man kann sein Geld auch für blödere Dinge ausgeben, Saufen, Jachten, Puff oder wie war der Spruch?
*Möchte jemand meine sram roam 50?* (Der LRS ist gut, keine Frage und Weihnachten steht schon vor der Türe!!!) Foto unter Fotos!


----------



## ron101 (27. Oktober 2014)

Geht es da nur um die Felgenbreite? oder halten die Carbonfelgen auch mehr aus?
Oder was ist daran genau der Vorteil?
Vom Gewicht her sind die ja nicht viel leichter als ein guter DT Swiss Laufradsatz.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Oktober 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Geht es da nur um die Felgenbreite? oder halten die Carbonfelgen auch mehr aus?
> Oder was ist daran genau der Vorteil?
> Vom Gewicht her sind die ja nicht viel leichter als ein guter DT Swiss Laufradsatz.



Dafür aber deutlich breiter - mit den oben genannten Vorteilen.


----------



## Nesium (27. Oktober 2014)

Sehen ja geil aus, aber Vorteile sehe ich nicht gerade viele ausser ich möchte durch Dünen hobeln.


----------



## Dusius (27. Oktober 2014)

Nehmt es mir nicht übel aber ich finde sie nicht schön  zu breit, mit dem Schwalbe Reifen sieht es auch wie ein Ballon.
Ich bin noch immer der Meinung, dass die breiten Felgen keinen Vorteil bringen habe da auch noch nie ein unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## malben (27. Oktober 2014)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> In die Pike mit absenkfunktion (Dual position) kann mal die Token nicht verbauen....


Die Tokens / Spacer können nur in der SA Variante verbaut werden.  Bei der PIKE (26") ist bei Auslieferung der SA Variante kein Token drin.
Ich hab mein 150er Slide auf die Pike (SA mit 150mm) umgerüstet.  Ich fahr sie aktuell mit 55 PSI bei 98 kg Systemgewicht (Bike, Biker & Rucksack) ohne Token. Durchschläge hatte ich bisher keine. Der rote Gummiring allerdings steht ca. 10mm vor der Gabelbrücke


----------



## bennson (28. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Sonderwünschen in Bonn? Ich finde das 9.0er lässt sich richtig geil bewegen aber wünsche mir eine Guide RSC und vorne eine 200er Scheibe. Praktisch wäre es, wenn man es verrechnen könnte. So muss ich nicht alles ummontieren und selbst verkaufen.

Grüße


----------



## Thiel (28. Oktober 2014)

Geht nicht.


----------



## riGooo (28. Oktober 2014)

geht schon, musste nur alles bezahlen und die altteile selbst veraufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (28. Oktober 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Nehmt es mir nicht übel aber ich finde sie nicht schön  zu breit, mit dem Schwalbe Reifen sieht es auch wie ein Ballon.
> Ich bin noch immer der Meinung, dass die breiten Felgen keinen Vorteil bringen habe da auch noch nie ein unterschied gemerkt.



Der Reifen steht eindeutig besser in der breiten Felge und das auch bei weniger Luftdruck. Die Reifenflanken sind eher gerade, bei schmalen Felgen haben sie eher eine V-Form. Weshalb sollte man einen breiten Gelände-Reifen auf einer schmalen Felge fahren? Schau dir Auto- oder Motorradreifen an, da sind die Flanken ebenfalls gerade und nicht V-förmig. Oder bei Rennradreifen, da ist die Felge beinah so breit wie der Reifen. Es fährt sich auch komfortabler, weils nicht so schlägt. Mit Procon fährst du 2015 mit 1bar Luftdruck in der äußeren Kammer, warum wohl? Schau dir mal die Videos dazu an. Ich muss dich/euch hier nicht überzeugen, ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Die die breiten Felgen fahren, wissen wovon ich Spreche und die Zukunft wird zeigen, wo der Trend hingeht. Schon mal 2015 Enduro LRS gegoogelt?
Wie gesagt, jedem das Seine...


----------



## Dusius (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin schon breitere Räder gefahren und ich merke keinen unterschied und daran wirst du nichts ändern ;-)
Wenn ich mal einen neuen Satz kaufe werde ich sie eventuell schon etwas breiter wählen. Allerdings werde ich sich nicht wegen der breite ersetzen.

Wenn wir aber beide mir unseren Rädern zufrieden sind ist doch alles wie es sein soll.


----------



## RobG301 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hat eigentlich wer schon sein neues 2015er Radon Slide 650B und mal nachgewogen?

22'' wird ja eh was schwerer sein als das angegebene Gewicht (wird ja meist M gewogen).


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Oktober 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> 22'' wird ja eh was schwerer sein als das angegebene Gewicht (wird ja meist M gewogen).



Kurze Korrektur: Die Gewichtsangaben bezieht sich bei Radon laut Website immer auf die kleinste Rahmengröße, also in der Regel S bzw. 16".


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2014)

Nur bei Canyon und Rose wird bei M gewogen, Radon wiegt immer die kleinste Größe (so wie die anderen Hersteller auch).


----------



## firevsh2o (30. Oktober 2014)

Also ich wollte jetzt gerade auf mein neues 8.0 SE eine Absolute Black 28-Zahn Kettenblatt auf die Kurbel montieren. Also so ein direkt Mount GXP-Kettenblatt. Nominal müsste da ja eine 49er Kettenlinie dabei rauskommen. Die Selbe wie zuvor. Irgendwas passt da aber nicht, weil die Kettenlinie doch zumindest 3mm weiter außen liegt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Was kann ich jetzt tun, bzw. passen dann alle GXP-direct-mount Kettenblätter nicht?

....

Ok. Da habe ich zu schnell geschossen. Die Kettenlinie ist tatsächlich nur 1mm weiter außen, nur bekomme ich die MRP-Kettenführung nicht so eingestellt, dass sich das Bike nicht anhört als wäre es ein Traktor aus den 50ern. Weiß jemand ob die verbaute Kettenführung überhaupt für 28er Kettenblätter geht. Mir kommt die Luft rundum recht knapp vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (30. Oktober 2014)

Das wäre eine sinnvolle Lösung für dein Problem 

http://www.mrpbike.com/amg

oder sowas

http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/2015-trs-chainguide/


----------



## Schiltrac (30. Oktober 2014)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Also ich wollte jetzt gerade auf mein neues 8.0 SE eine Absolute Black 28-Zahn Kettenblatt auf die Kurbel montieren. Also so ein direkt Mount GXP-Kettenblatt. Nominal müsste da ja eine 49er Kettenlinie dabei rauskommen. Die Selbe wie zuvor. Irgendwas passt da aber nicht, weil die Kettenlinie doch zumindest 3mm weiter außen liegt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Was kann ich jetzt tun, bzw. passen dann alle GXP-direct-mount Kettenblätter nicht?
> 
> ....
> 
> Ok. Da habe ich zu schnell geschossen. Die Kettenlinie ist tatsächlich nur 1mm weiter außen, nur bekomme ich die MRP-Kettenführung nicht so eingestellt, dass sich das Bike nicht anhört als wäre es ein Traktor aus den 50ern. Weiß jemand ob die verbaute Kettenführung überhaupt für 28er Kettenblätter geht. Mir kommt die Luft rundum recht knapp vor.



Ich hatte sowas ähnliches für X01 auch gefragt. Bodo meinte, dass es mit der verbauten MRP Kefü und einem 28er KB Probleme geben könnte.
Also scheint es wirklich nicht zu passen...


----------



## firevsh2o (30. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe auf der MRP Seite noch mal geschaut, nominal müsste die Führung für 28 Zähne gehen. Ich muss mich wohl ganz einfach bei Tageslicht und in Ruhe nochmals mit dem Thema befassen. Irritiert hat mich auch, dass auf der hibike Seite 49mm Kettenlinie steht und das Kettenblatt dann nicht 1:1 passt. Auf der Absoluteblack Seite steht dann aber eh 50mm. Ich habe die Führung auch gleich um eben den einen mm rausgespacert, aber am 10er schleift es dann noch immer, und am 42er schleift es ganz gewaltig. Mal schauen. 

Jetzt fahre ich erst einmal ohne Führung. Vielleicht warte ich einfach bis es die Kette das erste mal abwirft. 

@stromb
Also das obere Teil der Führung bleibt beim MRP immer gleich. Ich denke das passt immer gleich gut/schlecht, egal ob da noch ein Bashguard dran hängt oder nicht. Einen Bash brauche ich an dem Rad aber nicht, das ist leicht genug damit kann ich überall drüberspringen.


----------



## Dusius (30. Oktober 2014)

Wieso kein X-Sync bzw. Narrow Wide Kettenblatt und auf die KEttenführung verzichten?

Habe meins nun mit dem X-Sync schon ordentlich ran genommen und noch kein Abwurf gehabt.


----------



## RobG301 (31. Oktober 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Kurze Korrektur: Die Gewichtsangaben bezieht sich bei Radon laut Website immer auf die kleinste Rahmengröße, also in der Regel S bzw. 16".



Gut zu wissen, soviel mehr wird der 22'' Rahmen ja nicht wiegen oder doch? 400g? Oder was wiegt der dann mehr?


----------



## rallleb (31. Oktober 2014)

Mein rot lackierter wiegt incl steckachse, innenlager, Steuersatz, sattelklemme, 2350gr aber ohne Dämpfer


----------



## RobG301 (31. Oktober 2014)

rallleb schrieb:


> Mein rot lackierter wiegt incl steckachse, innenlager, Steuersatz, sattelklemme, 2350gr aber ohne Dämpfer



Und Gesamtgewicht?


----------



## stromb6 (31. Oktober 2014)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> @stromb
> Also das obere Teil der Führung bleibt beim MRP immer gleich. Ich denke das passt immer gleich gut/schlecht, egal ob da noch ein Bashguard dran hängt oder nicht. Einen Bash brauche ich an dem Rad aber nicht, das ist leicht genug damit kann ich überall drüberspringen.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Die MRP die am Slide montiert ist bewegt sich mit der Schwinge mit (da sie an der Umweferaufnahme montiert ist). Bei den teilen kann man nie genau sagen ob sie wirklich für die angegebene Zahl brauchbar sind, da je nach Bikehersteller die Aufnahme für den Umwerfer an unterschiedlichen Positionen angebracht ist.

Dies ist auch der Grund warum viele Hersteller extra eine Shimano D-Type Aufnahme am Sattelrohr haben und dort die Kettenführungen montieren. z.B https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/XCX-Kettenfuehrung-Shimano-D-Type-p30806/

Das Teil mit dem Bash ist an der ISCG05 Aufnahme befestigt (also starr) und für 28 Zähne geeignet. Außerdem ist die Kefü oben net wirklich von belang, bei meinem RaceFace Kettenblatt geht die Kette auf keinen Fall runter, aber der Bash ist Gold wert. In steilem verbockten Gelände kannst meistens nirgends drüber springen, dafür ist der Bash da.

Sobald die e-thirteen lieferbar ist schraub ich mir die ans Bike.


----------



## rallleb (31. Oktober 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Und Gesamtgewicht?


Auslieferungszustand war 12,8 mit den Yps Pedalen
Nachgewogen, Pedale wiegen 430g


----------



## Flitschbirne (1. November 2014)

Weiß einer das maximal zugelassene Fahrer-Gewicht für das Slide Carbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (1. November 2014)

Das geben oft die Laufräder vor. Schau mal nach, ob du beim Hersteller eine Angabe dazu findest.


----------



## firevsh2o (1. November 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Die MRP die am Slide montiert ist bewegt sich mit der Schwinge mit (da sie an der Umweferaufnahme montiert ist). Bei den teilen kann man nie genau sagen ob sie wirklich für die angegebene Zahl brauchbar sind, da je nach Bikehersteller die Aufnahme für den Umwerfer an unterschiedlichen Positionen angebracht ist.
> 
> Dies ist auch der Grund warum viele Hersteller extra eine Shimano D-Type Aufnahme am Sattelrohr haben und dort die Kettenführungen montieren. z.B https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/XCX-Kettenfuehrung-Shimano-D-Type-p30806/



Also das mit der D-Type Aufnahme war mir neu. Klingt aber logisch. Danke! An meinem Torque FRX ist eine 1x10 Schaltung mit Mirfe Ritzel hinten und Wolftooth Kettenblatt vorne montiert. Da hatte ich doch ab und an Abwürfe ohne Führung. Zumeist in den blödesten Situationen wo man sich wirklich auf die Strecke konzentrieren sollte. 

Ich gebe dem Absolute Black Kettenblatt erst mal eine Chance. Die Hausrunde hat es heute ohne Probleme ohne Führung überstanden.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. November 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Weiß einer das maximal zugelassene Fahrer-Gewicht für das Slide Carbon?


Hallo Flitschbirne, 
das Thema Maximalgewicht ist ein recht komplexes. Ich habe gerade lange mit Bodo darüber gesprochen, sowohl für Alu- als auch für Carbonrahmen würde er das Maximalgewicht auf ca. 120kg (inkl. Ausrüstung) festlegen. Nicht primär wegen der Rahmenstabilität, sondern eher der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die Feder- und Dämpferelemente aller Hersteller ab diesem Gewicht an ihre Grenzen kommen und die Einstellbarkeit bei höherem Gewicht nicht mehr gegeben ist. 
Oft geben auch die Laufräder und / oder die Reifen das Maximalgewicht vor, die Hersteller geben die Belastbarkeit pro Laufrad / pro Reifen an. Welche Belastung dabei jedoch tatsächlich auf das vordere bzw. hintere Rad kommt, ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten, weil man dabei die Fahrerposition, die Fahrweise und die Spitzenbelastungen in die Überlegung miteinbeziehen müsste. 
Ich hoffe, diese Antwort hilft weiter. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## RobG301 (3. November 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Weiß einer das maximal zugelassene Fahrer-Gewicht für das Slide Carbon?



Die XM1501 Spline sind mit max. 110kg Systemgewicht angegeben.

Die Crossmax XL mit max. 100 kg Systemgewicht.

Bei den M1700 sind es auch max. 110kg.


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Flitschbirne,
> das Thema Maximalgewicht ist ein recht komplexes. Ich habe gerade lange mit Bodo darüber gesprochen, sowohl für Alu- als auch für Carbonrahmen würde er das Maximalgewicht auf ca. 120kg (inkl. Ausrüstung) festlegen. Nicht primär wegen der Rahmenstabilität, sondern eher der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die Feder- und Dämpferelemente aller Hersteller ab diesem Gewicht an ihre Grenzen kommen und die Einstellbarkeit bei höherem Gewicht nicht mehr gegeben ist.
> Oft geben auch die Laufräder und / oder die Reifen das Maximalgewicht vor, die Hersteller geben die Belastbarkeit pro Laufrad / pro Reifen an. Welche Belastung dabei jedoch tatsächlich auf das vordere bzw. hintere Rad kommt, ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten, weil man dabei die Fahrerposition, die Fahrweise und die Spitzenbelastungen in die Überlegung miteinbeziehen müsste.
> Ich hoffe, diese Antwort hilft weiter.
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.



Ich werde es an einen Kumpel weiter geben. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr einen Käufer mehr dann


----------



## yeti25 (3. November 2014)

Welche Schock würde am besten funktionieren in einem Slide 160 carbon ?   Ein Monarch Plus Debonair MM tune (einfach zu finden) oder ML tune (schwierig zu finden).  Dies ist für eine Person von 80 kg .

Welche tune hat die Monarch Plus in der Slide 160 XO1 ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. November 2014)

yeti25 schrieb:


> Welche Schock würde am besten funktionieren in einem Slide 160 carbon ?   Ein Monarch Plus Debonair MM tune (einfach zu finden) oder ML tune (schwierig zu finden).  Dies ist für eine Person von 80 kg .
> 
> Welche tune hat die Monarch Plus in der Slide 160 XO1 ?


Der Serien Dämpfer hat ML3 tune mit 4 Spacer in der Luftkammer aber MM geht auch , Nachteil bei sehr geringen Temperaturen gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Rebound noch deutlich runder zu Regeln .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dusius (3. November 2014)

Fahre nun schon ne ganze weile den MM bei einem Gewicht um die 90 Kg, bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Nesium (3. November 2014)

@Dusius 
Hast du bei deinem Spacer verbaut? Ich fahre meinen ohne und finde das Teil Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (3. November 2014)

Ne, nichts gemacht


----------



## kschnecker (4. November 2014)

Was ist der unterschied zum Standard Dämpfer ? Hat er eine höher Endprogression ? Der Debonair soll ja eigendlich linearer sein.


----------



## Dusius (4. November 2014)

Das wurde hier schon mehrfach beschrieben, einfach mal kurz in der Suche eingeben.


----------



## bennson (4. November 2014)

Tune MM? Ist das Mid?

Sind die Preise der 15er Carbons zZ in Bonn fix? Wollt zusätzlich das 9.0er Upgraden. Wie sind eure aktuellen Erfahrungen?

//Edit: Ahhh M - Mid Rebound + Mid Comp(ression) ?


----------



## Ole673 (5. November 2014)

Wäre das der passende Dämpfer?

http://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Daempf...Air-2015-mit-speziellen-Abstimmungen-ab-325-g


----------



## Dusius (5. November 2014)

Lies doch mal was da so alles steht, dann kannst du dir die Frage selbst beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole673 (5. November 2014)

Das steht 
216 mm x 63 mm | Tune Mid Reb / Low Comp

Was ich mich frage ist, ob "für Specialized Enduro 26" " noch irgendeine Änderung beinhaltet.


----------



## Dusius (5. November 2014)

Ja, die Dämpferaufnahme ist dort anders.
Soll heißen du kannst den bei dir nicht montieren. Deshalb steht das auch dabei.


----------



## Hades121 (6. November 2014)

Hi,
im Mountain Bike Magazin 12/2014 ist das Radon Carbon getestet.
Unabhängig davon, dass es als 9.0 bezeichnet wird, aber das X01 abgebildet ist und wohl auch getestet wurde, sind die Geometrie Daten stark von der Radon Homepage abweichend. Der Reach weicht fast um 1cm ab, was eine Menge ist.
Welche Daten stimmen denn nun?


----------



## ~joe~ (6. November 2014)

Magst du den Bericht mal einscannen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. November 2014)

Hades121 schrieb:


> Hi,
> im Mountain Bike Magazin 12/2014 ist das Radon Carbon getestet.
> Unabhängig davon, dass es als 9.0 bezeichnet wird, aber das X01 abgebildet ist und wohl auch getestet wurde, sind die Geometrie Daten stark von der Radon Homepage abweichend. Der Reach weicht fast um 1cm ab, was eine Menge ist.
> Welche Daten stimmen denn nun?



Hi,

es wurde tatsächlich das Slide Carbon X01 getestet und fälschlicherweise mit der 9.0 Bezeichnung versehen - diesen Fehler haben wir bereits der Redaktion weitergeleitet.

Bzgl. der abweichenden Werte können wir derzeit nur vermuten, dass die Unterschiede daraus resultieren, dass es unterschiedliche Messmethoden gibt und sich bis dato noch keine "definierte" Lösung durchgesetzt hat. Faktoren wie Reifendruck oder Reifenmodell können z.B. den Lenkwinkel bereits gering verändern, unterschiedliche Messmethoden z.B. von Rohrmitte zu Rohrmitte oder Rohrwand zu Rohrwand können ebenfalls zu Differenzen führen. Wir messen unsere Bikes einheitlich, die Modelle aus unserer Palette können de facto also untereinander verglichen werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. November 2014)

Hades121 schrieb:


> Hi,
> im Mountain Bike Magazin 12/2014 ist das Radon Carbon getestet.
> Unabhängig davon, dass es als 9.0 bezeichnet wird, aber das X01 abgebildet ist und wohl auch getestet wurde, sind die Geometrie Daten stark von der Radon Homepage abweichend. Der Reach weicht fast um 1cm ab, was eine Menge ist.
> Welche Daten stimmen denn nun?


Unsere Werte kommen aus der 3D des Rahmens. Reach weicht 9mm Oberrohrl. 2mm Steuerrohr 1mm Abweichung also darüber sollten wir einfach drüber stehen . Das was rauskommt ist ja nicht so schlecht.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. November 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Magst du den Bericht mal einscannen?


Hi Joe, 
den Bericht gibt es auf unserer Homepage: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif...ragend-und-testsieger-in-mountainbike-122014/
Viele Grüße, 
Florian K.


----------



## ~joe~ (6. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Joe,
> den Bericht gibt es auf unserer Homepage: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif...ragend-und-testsieger-in-mountainbike-122014/
> Viele Grüße,
> Florian K.



Danke habe ich schon gesehen, nur sind bei dem Ausschnitt keine Geodaten angegeben...


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Joe,
> den Bericht gibt es auf unserer Homepage: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif...ragend-und-testsieger-in-mountainbike-122014/
> Viele Grüße,
> Florian K.


Glückwunsch zum Test-Sieg. Das macht den Scheiß mit dem Dämpfer aus dem letzten Jahr doch wieder wett!


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (7. November 2014)

Glückwunsch auch an uns - es ist geil den Testsieger zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (7. November 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Test-Sieg. Das macht den Scheiß mit dem Dämpfer aus dem letzten Jahr doch wieder wett!


Ja Danke aber ich glaube auch für unsere Kunden ein Super Signal da ja viele Händler oder auch Kunden von sog. Edelmarken immer noch auf den Versender usw. rum Reiten. und so bei euch auch gut fürs Selbstbewusstsein.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja Danke aber ich glaube auch für unsere Kunden ein Super Signal da ja viele Händler oder auch Kunden von sog. Edelmarken immer noch auf den Versender usw. rum Reiten. und so bei euch auch gut fürs Selbstbewusstsein.   Gruß Bodo



Oh ja das kenne ich. Im Freundeskreis fahren fast alle Specialized und hacken natürlich immer auf dem "Versender-Bike" rum. Aber wenn man dann zeitgleich oder manchmal schneller unten an kommt können die von mir aus soviel stenkern wie sie wollen...


----------



## enno112 (8. November 2014)

Eben, die Wahrheit liegt auf dem Trail....
Radon-Team: ....good Job


----------



## Hades121 (8. November 2014)

Hi Radon Team,

eine Frage zur Farbe des Slide Carbon 9: Ist die Farbe in der Serie so wie auf der Eurobike ausgestellt, oder eher so wie auf den Bildern der Homepage? Die Bilder im Internet sehen eher blass aus, während das "Petrol" auf der Eurobike sehr kräftig war.

Bild von der Eurobike:




 

Dagegen von Eurer Homepage:



 

grüße


----------



## cemetery (8. November 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Oh ja das kenne ich. Im Freundeskreis fahren fast alle Specialized und hacken natürlich immer auf dem "Versender-Bike" rum. Aber wenn man dann zeitgleich oder manchmal schneller unten an kommt können die von mir aus soviel stenkern wie sie wollen...



Das kenn ich  

Radon  Ach, so ein Versenderbike...   ... und dann auch noch mit dem trägen neumodischen 27,5" Mist 

Unten angekommen werden dann erst mal verzweifelt Ausreden gesucht warum sie mit dem 2000€ teureren Bike jetzt irgendwie doch nicht besser oder gar schneller den Berg runter gekommen sind 

Super Job von Bodo und natürlich allen anderen die an der Entwicklung und Herstellung mitgewirkt haben  Das Bike macht immer noch Spaß wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## stromb6 (8. November 2014)

Aber es gibt noch Spielraum nach oben. Eine Solo Air Pike, eine RaceFace Kurbel und bitte wieder 1501er EX Laufräder  an der Xo1 Version.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. November 2014)

Hades121 schrieb:


> Hi Radon Team,
> 
> eine Frage zur Farbe des Slide Carbon 9: Ist die Farbe in der Serie so wie auf der Eurobike ausgestellt, oder eher so wie auf den Bildern der Homepage? Die Bilder im Internet sehen eher blass aus, während das "Petrol" auf der Eurobike sehr kräftig war.
> 
> ...


Hallo Hades121, 
die Farbdarstellung ist immer vom Endgerät und vom Fotogerät und diversen Einstellungen abhängig. Während Dein Eurobike-Bild etwas zu blau ist, ist das andere Bild, wie soll ich das sagen, nicht "saftig" genug. Du hast das Bike ja offensichtlich in echt gesehen, allerdings unter Kunstlicht. Die Farbe des Serienbike ist genau so, wie das Modell auf der Eurobike. Wenn Du nicht allzuweit von Bonn entfernt wohnst, dann komm vorbei, bei uns stehen einige der Räder im Megastore! 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. November 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt noch Spielraum nach oben. Eine Solo Air Pike, eine RaceFace Kurbel und bitte wieder 1501er EX Laufräder  an der Xo1 Version.


Mir geben uns Mühe, eine Solo Air mit 2 Spacer ist Top und eine Turbine oder Next SL mit Einzelblatt ist Gewichtsm. super
möchte 16 ein XX1SL mit 11,4Kg. bringen. Möchte gern die Kurbel auf 32 Z. umstellen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Hades121 (10. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Hades121,
> die Farbdarstellung ist immer vom Endgerät und vom Fotogerät und diversen Einstellungen abhängig. Während Dein Eurobike-Bild etwas zu blau ist, ist das andere Bild, wie soll ich das sagen, nicht "saftig" genug. Du hast das Bike ja offensichtlich in echt gesehen, allerdings unter Kunstlicht. Die Farbe des Serienbike ist genau so, wie das Modell auf der Eurobike. Wenn Du nicht allzuweit von Bonn entfernt wohnst, dann komm vorbei, bei uns stehen einige der Räder im Megastore!
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.



OK. Das Original auf der Eurobike war farblich top. Hatte nur bedenken, dass die Serie davon abweicht.
Das mit "nicht allzuweit entfernt" ist leider ein Problem. Von München sind es 560km...

Danke
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (10. November 2014)

Es wurden doch schon Bilder von dem Model veröffentlicht, müsste ein paar Seiten zurück liegen, sau doch einfach mal durch


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (10. November 2014)

Bitteschön


----------



## fone (10. November 2014)

da kann man die farbe aber auch nur raten


----------



## Cubeamsrider (10. November 2014)

Ja, so unterschiedlich ist die Lichteinwirkung. Zudem auch die Bildqualität der Fotogeräte bzw deren Einstellungen.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (10. November 2014)

Die Farbe sieht aber auch auf jedem Bild - je nach Licht und Gerätschaft - anders aus  In Natura ist die Farbe der absolute Wahnsinn!


----------



## Hades121 (10. November 2014)

fone schrieb:


> da kann man die farbe aber auch nur raten



Genau deshalb hab ich nochmal gefragt, bevor ich auf den "Bestellen" Button drücke.
Das Modell auf der Eurobike war genial. In der Serie unterscheidet sich das ja manchmal noch...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (10. November 2014)

Die Streuung der Anzeigegeräte ist da meist das geringste übel. In den meisten Fällen kommt das vom automatischen Weißabgleich den die Mehrheit entweder aus Bequemlichkeit benutzt oder weil die Kamera keinen manuellen Weißabgleich erlaubt. Aber das kann mittlerweile jede Einsteiger DSLR und auch so manche Kompakte. Eine Graukarte ist da dann schon die halbe Miete. Weißabgleich auf die weiße Seite und Belichtungsmessung auf die graue Seite. That's it.

Zur Not tut es aber auch ein weißes Blatt Papier. Dann muss man nur noch nach Bauchgefühl die richtige Belichtung treffen.


----------



## piotty (12. November 2014)

hallo leute,
mir ist heute die re. achse, bzw. hauptschraube der schwinge/kettenstrebe gebrochen. das abgebrochene stück steckt im rahmen/sitzrohr. wie bekomme ich die heraus? wie passiert sowas, bin nicht mal enduro gefahren, nur crosscountry. hab keine lust das bike einzuschicken. was meint ihr, werden sie mir die schraube einfach u unbürokratisch zuschiken?
hab schon hier gelesen, dass es jemanden auch passiert ist. laßt mal was hören. danke.


----------



## Vincy (12. November 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-schraubensatz-hauptschwinge-220913/wg_id-276

Bei dem festsitzendem Reststück mittig anbohren und mit einem Schraubenausdreher (mit Linksdrall) rausdrehen.
Den gibt es im Baumarkt zu kaufen. Ebenso ein Windeisen.
http://www.befestigungsfuchs.de/wer...ausdreher/5tlg-schraubenausdreher-satz-gr-1-5


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. November 2014)

> hallo leute,
> mir ist heute die re. achse, bzw. hauptschraube der schwinge/kettenstrebe gebrochen. das abgebrochene stück steckt im rahmen/sitzrohr. wie bekomme ich die heraus? wie passiert sowas, bin nicht mal enduro gefahren, nur crosscountry. hab keine lust das bike einzuschicken. was meint ihr, werden sie mir die schraube einfach u unbürokratisch zuschiken?
> hab schon hier gelesen, dass es jemanden auch passiert ist. laßt mal was hören. danke.



Ein (sehr wahscheinlicher) Grund ist: Schraube löst sich, man merkt es nicht, Biegung auf der Schraube und tschüss.
Das Lösen der Schraube ist bei Slides und Swoopes dutzendfach hier beschrieben. Wäre also eine nicht ganz unwahrscheinliche Ursache bei dir.

Schraubenreste bekommt man mit diversen Techniken raus (Linksausdreher z.B.). Wenn du sowas noch nicht gemacht hast -> ab zu Radon mit dem Rad, bevor noch mehr kaput geht.


----------



## piotty (12. November 2014)

@Vincy 
alta falta, perfekt. so was nenn ich ne kompetente antwort. ich hoffe nur, dass die kolegen bei HS auch so cool sind. danke noch mal.


----------



## ratze (12. November 2014)

Puh , dass Slide Carbon 27,5 9.0 hat es mir angetan , super Optik ! Das einzige was mich ein wenig stört ist die Sram Schaltung+Bremsen .
Frage : Kann man sowas ändern ? Hätte gerne die neue XTR Schaltung + Bremse ! 
Komme am Samstag mal zum Probesitzen nach Bonn .


----------



## Dusius (12. November 2014)

Wurde schon mehrfach gefragt und schon mehrfach mit nein beantwortet, kannst es aber selber tauschen, musst die Teile nur kaufen.

Was soll denn an den SRAM sachen nicht gut sein? Die Bremse ist erstklassig und die Schaltung auch.


----------



## ratze (12. November 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wurde schon mehrfach gefragt und schon mehrfach mit nein beantwortet, kannst es aber selber tauschen, musst die Teile nur kaufen.
> 
> Was soll denn an den SRAM sachen nicht gut sein? Die Bremse ist erstklassig und die Schaltung auch.



Habe ja nicht gesagt das Schaltung und Bremse schlecht sind ! Habe nur nach der Option gefragt , diese tauschen zu können !


----------



## cemetery (12. November 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Was soll denn an den SRAM sachen nicht gut sein?



Bei der Bremse fällt mir ganz spontan die Bremsflüssigkeit ein. Man liest und hört auch relativ oft das gerade bei Avids aus anfänglicher Begeisterung nach 1-2 Jahren Frust geworden ist weil immer mehr Problemchen bekommen.

War neben der Bremsflüssigkeit auch einer der Hauptgründe warum ich meine gleich getauscht hab.


----------



## Dusius (12. November 2014)

Also ich kann nichts negatives sagen, wenn sie mal wirklich perfekt entlüftet ist (muss man selber machen) ist sie super. 
Druckpunkt immer an der selben stelle, gut zu dosieren, ich bin mehr mit der Trail 9 zufrieden wie ich es mit der Shimano Zee war.

Ist aber eventuell auch geschmacksache, muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich davor überzeugter Shimano-Bremsen-Fanboy war 
Die Avid muss einfach perfekt entlüftet werden, dies in am Ende nicht ganz so einfach wie man es sich zuerst denkt.

Naja und DOT ist biologisch abbaubar, was will man mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (12. November 2014)

Kann ich nur bestätigen!
Trail Bremse von Anfang an selbst entlüften und der Unterschied ist riesig zur werksseitigen Entlüftung. (Unbedingt den teuren Entlüftungskit kaufen.)


----------



## cemetery (12. November 2014)

Ich würde die Trail 9 jetzt auch niemandem ausreden oder gar schlecht reden. Ist sicher auch eine gute Bremse. 

Ich hatte im Bekanntenkreis einige die mit Avid Anfangs mehr als zufrieden waren und ein Jahr später nur noch am fluchen.

Deshalb bin ich dann auch wieder bei Shimano gelandet. Ich bin mit der Saint bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## bartschipro (12. November 2014)

Sorry, finde es hier nicht mehr: Welche Einbaulänge muss ich genau bestellen wenn ich auf einen Monarch plus umrüsten will? Danke!


----------



## Schrender (12. November 2014)

Sorry mein Handy hing und postete es im falschen Thread


----------



## cemetery (12. November 2014)

Was genau willst du uns jetzt damit im "Slide 160" Thread sagen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. November 2014)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Sorry, finde es hier nicht mehr: Welche Einbaulänge muss ich genau bestellen wenn ich auf einen Monarch plus umrüsten will? Danke!


Hallo bartschipro, 
der Dämpfer am Slide Carbon hat 216mm Einbaulänge, wie auf unserer Homepage angegeben. http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-275/slide-carbon-275-x01/
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo bartschipro,
> der Dämpfer am Slide Carbon hat 216mm Einbaulänge, wie auf unserer Homepage angegeben. http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-275/slide-carbon-275-x01/
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.


Wichtig auf Buchsenset mit 22,2mm achten keine 22,0 ist beim Carbon wichtig. Gruß Bodo


----------



## sgclimber (13. November 2014)

Hat das Slide 160 Carbon eigentlich die selben Lager wie das Slide 150 (6x 688 2RS + 4x 6902 2RS)? Oder sind das andere Lager? Hab dazu nirgendwo eine genaue Aussage gefunden...

Danke,
Gruß Stefan


----------



## TausG (13. November 2014)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ne blöde Frage aber ich raff es einfach nicht. Wenn ich die vordere Steckachse eindrehe und den Schnellspanner so schließe das er er fest sitzt, dann zeigt er genau in Fahrtrichtung. Hab nen bisschen schiss da mal an irgendwelchen Ästen hängen zu bleiben. Kann man den irgendwie einstellen??? 

Danke und Gruß,

Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (13. November 2014)

Anleitung vom Hersteller gecheckt ? Fox oder Rock Shox ? Viele Infos gibst du ja nicht gerade.


----------



## ibislover (13. November 2014)

kann man natürlich! 
wenn die anleitung nicht dabei ist, gibt es sie auf sram.com.


----------



## bartschipro (13. November 2014)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Hat das Slide 160 Carbon eigentlich die selben Lager wie das Slide 150 (6x 688 2RS + 4x 6902 2RS)? Oder sind das andere Lager? Hab dazu nirgendwo eine genaue Aussage gefunden...
> 
> Danke,
> Gruß Stefan


Florian, Bodo: Danke! 
Und ein mid rebound / mid compression wäre gut für das Bike? Oder was ist be idem Thema rausgekommen?


----------



## TausG (13. November 2014)

alles klar, habs auf der Sram Seite gefunden...


----------



## MAster (14. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo bartschipro,
> der Dämpfer am Slide Carbon hat 216mm Einbaulänge, wie auf unserer Homepage angegeben. http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-275/slide-carbon-275-x01/
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.


 
Und 63mm FW oder (beim Monarch Plus)? Nur noch mal zur Bestätigung der original Monarch Plus ist M Rebound und L3 Compression + 4 Volumn Spacer in der Luftkammer?

Danke

MAster


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. November 2014)

MAster schrieb:


> Und 63mm FW oder (beim Monarch Plus)? Nur noch mal zur Bestätigung der original Monarch Plus ist M Rebound und L3 Compression + 4 Volumn Spacer in der Luftkammer?
> 
> Danke
> 
> MAster


Rebound 3L und Comp. M ist richtig aber im Verkauf nicht erhältlich da M  / M ohne Spacer 
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (15. November 2014)

@BODOPROBST ist das eig normal das die Tauchrohre bei der 160er Pike 165mm lang sind und der Kolben des Monarch RT3 216x63 68mm lang is? Dachte die Tauchrohre entsprechen immer den FW (also 160mm) und die Kolbenlänge dem Hub (63mm)...


----------



## Dropi (15. November 2014)




----------



## BODOPROBST (15. November 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST ist das eig normal das die Tauchrohre bei der 160er Pike 165mm lang sind und der Kolben des Monarch RT3 216x63 68mm lang is? Dachte die Tauchrohre entsprechen immer den FW (also 160mm) und die Kolbenlänge dem Hub (63mm)...


Da gibt es keine Vorschriften das kann jeder Hersteller so handhaben wie er will.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## hball (15. November 2014)

hallo zusammen,

gibt es jemanden aus dem raum stuttgart mit einem einem 22" slide carbon bei dem ich mal probesitzen könnte?
freue mich auf nachricht.

vielen dank und gruß,
daniel


----------



## Vincy (15. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Rebound 3L und Comp. M ist richtig aber im Verkauf nicht erhältlich da M  / M ohne Spacer
> Gruß Bodo



*Compression L3*
*Rebound M*


----------



## Hades121 (16. November 2014)

Hallo Radon Team,

mein Slide ist nach Bestellung in nur 3 Tagen angekommen. Da können sich andere Versender eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Auf eurer Homepage ist der Sattel mit Flanken in Design Farbe (bei mir orange) dargestellt. Mein gelieferter Sattel hat aber weiße Flanken (siehe Bild). Ist das ein Ausstattungsfehler, oder habt ihr keine farblich passenden Sättel?
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, warum die Leitung der Sattelstütze nicht passend gekürzt wird. Muss das der Käufer selbst machen?



 grüße


----------



## Dusius (16. November 2014)

Woher sollen die bei Radon wissen wie weit du die Sattelstütze raus ziehen willst? klar muss man das selber machen.
Ist aber unglaublich einfach  
Am Hebel abdrehen (nach oben halten das nichts raus läuft) abschneiden und wieder drauf drehen.


----------



## filiale (16. November 2014)

Es gibt ne Tauschaktion wenn Dir das weiße am Sattel nicht gefällt (gegen einen komplett schwarzen Sattel). Haben hier schon mind. 2 im Forum gemacht.


----------



## bajcca (17. November 2014)

Habe den Sattel im Austausch letzte Woche bekommen, ist ein schwarzer Flite mit orangen Seiten wie auf dem Bild auf der Homepage.


----------



## amarone70 (17. November 2014)

Bin seit dem WE nun endlich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Slide Carbon. 
Habe bei der Montage die Sattelstütze, wie bei 
meinen Alurahmen üblich mit Fett montiert. Erinnere gerade, dass man Carbonverbindungen gar nicht fetten sollte, oder spezielle Montagepaste verwenden sollte. Seht ihr da ein Problem oder kann ich mit meiner leicht gefetteten Sattelstütze auf Probefahrt gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. November 2014)

amarone70 schrieb:


> Bin seit dem WE nun endlich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Slide Carbon.
> Habe bei der Montage die Sattelstütze, wie bei
> meinen Alurahmen üblich mit Fett montiert. Erinnere gerade, dass man Carbonverbindungen gar nicht fetten sollte, oder spezielle Montagepaste verwenden sollte. Seht ihr da ein Problem oder kann ich mit meiner leicht gefetteten Sattelstütze auf Probefahrt gehen?


Hallo amarone70, 
meines Erachtens solltest Du Dir die Arbeit machen, alles wieder zu entfetten und Montagepaste benutzen. Das Problem ist, dass beim Carbon-Rahmen bestimmte Drehmomente bei der Sattelklemme nicht überschritten werden dürfen. Die Montagepaste ist wie eine Art Haftcreme, die dafür sorgt, dass alles an Ort und Stelle bleibt, auch wenn die Klemmkräfte nicht so hoch sind, wie etwa bei Alu-Rahmen. Fett bewirkt jedoch genau das Gegenteil der Klemmpaste. Bei Deiner eingefetteten Sattelstütze besteht also die Gefahr, dass sie rutscht, und dass Du ggf. auf die Idee kommen könntest, die Klemme mit mehr als dem zugelassenen Drehmoment fest zu schrauben und dabei den Rahmen zu schädigen. 
Viele Grüße, 
Florian K.


----------



## amarone70 (17. November 2014)

Hallo Florian,
vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Habe die Stütze und das Sitzrohr mit einem Lappen weitestgehend entfettet, und die Sattelklemme mit 
Drehmomentschlüssel und 6 NM angezogen. Hoffe, dass passt jetzt erst einmal.
Bis zu wie viel NM kann ich denn die Sattelklemme nach Eurer Empfehlung anziehen, ohne eine
Beschädigung zu riskieren?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. November 2014)

amarone70 schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
> Habe die Stütze und das Sitzrohr mit einem Lappen weitestgehend entfettet, und die Sattelklemme mit
> Drehmomentschlüssel und 6 NM angezogen. Hoffe, dass passt jetzt erst einmal.
> ...


Hallo amarone70, 
auf der Sattelklemme des Slide Carbon ist eine Drehmoment-Angabe von max. 6Nm angegeben. Und ruhig reichlich Montagepaste. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## MAster (17. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Rebound 3L und Comp. M ist richtig aber im Verkauf nicht erhältlich da M  / M ohne Spacer
> Gruß Bodo


 
Hi, jetzt hast du's verdreht oder? Die Spec. ist doch:

Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid/Comp-Low 3 (CF-60 lbs), LF-320, B1

Mein Händler kann mir ihn so bestellen .

Kann ich die Buchsen vom 2014 Monarch aus dem Slide 8.0se einfach zum 2015 Monarch Plus übernehmen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. November 2014)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt hast du's verdreht oder? Die Spec. ist doch:
> 
> Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid/Comp-Low 3 (CF-60 lbs), LF-320, B1
> 
> ...


Ist ok kannst du so machen Sorry . Gruß Bodo


----------



## reflux (17. November 2014)

Hier mal mein slide - frisch aufgebaut
Getauscht wurden lenker(kore ocd 20),vorbau(Syntace f109 60mm), kurbel (sram x0 mit 30er works components kb),Bremse (shimano zee),lrs (Bitex Naben mit ex471felge und cx Ray)

@BODOPROBST , was für Schrauben benötige ich denn für den Flaschenhalter ? Die wurden geplant oder ungeplant nicht mitgeliefert


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. November 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Hier mal mein slide - frisch aufgebaut
> Getauscht wurden lenker(kore ocd 20),vorbau(Syntace f109 60mm), kurbel (sram x0 mit 30er works components kb),Bremse (shimano zee),lrs (Bitex Naben mit ex471felge und cx Ray)
> 
> @BODOPROBST , was für Schrauben benötige ich denn für den Flaschenhalter ? Die wurden geplant oder ungeplant nicht mitgeliefert


M5 x 15-25mm je nach Flaschenhalter .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## reflux (17. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> M5 x 15-25mm je nach Flaschenhalter .  Gruß Bodo


M5 x 15 dann für ohne falschenhalter oder ?
grüße
david


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. November 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> M5 x 15 dann für ohne falschenhalter oder ?
> grüße
> david


Wieso Serie ist M5x15 aber ist nur für Flaschenhalter von 2-3 mm Dicke immer Flaschenhalter plus
12-13mm .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piotty (17. November 2014)

@die leute die ihr rad zurück an radon/HS schicken mussten.

radon bzw. HS hat dhl beauftragt das rad im karton bei mir abzuholen, das geschah auch. ich habe aber keinen beleg bekommen. der laster kam, das paket habe ich aufgeladen, handschlag und tschüß. der dhl mann meinete, ist schon alles geklärt, ich soll vertrauen haben und fuhr weg. ist das normal?


----------



## cemetery (17. November 2014)

Es ist wohl nicht zuletzt auf Grund der schlecht bezahlten Zusteller zur Normalität geworden. Richtig wäre aber das er dir einen Beleg ausdruckt bzw. schon einen fertigen dabei hat auf dem er den Empfang der Ware quittiert. Aber die Jungs sind um jede Minute die sie sparen können froh. Deshalb läuft es meist so ab wie bei dir.


----------



## Dusius (17. November 2014)

Die sagen viel, trotzdem gibt mal ein Rad nicht ohne unterschrift weg!


----------



## bartschipro (17. November 2014)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt hast du's verdreht oder? Die Spec. ist doch:
> 
> Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid/Comp-Low 3 (CF-60 lbs), LF-320, B1
> 
> ...


Hi master
wo kannst du den so bestellen und was soll das teil kosten? Danke und gruss


----------



## termaltake (18. November 2014)

hi

someone takes the cane creek line, the new in radon?

I'm looking at is that if you go and what position that looks just right

thank you


----------



## Flitschbirne (18. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mir geben uns Mühe, eine Solo Air mit 2 Spacer ist Top und eine Turbine oder Next SL mit Einzelblatt ist Gewichtsm. super
> möchte 16 ein XX1SL mit 11,4Kg. bringen. Möchte gern die Kurbel auf 32 Z. umstellen.  Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo.
Warum 32 Zähne? Du meinst bestimmt die neue hier gell?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ch-30-kurbel-1x10-11-32z-175mm-schwarz-266160


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (18. November 2014)

termaltake schrieb:


> hi
> 
> someone takes the cane creek line, the new in radon?
> 
> ...



Just to be clear. You want to use this rear damper in your Slide Carbon?
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/features


----------



## termaltake (18. November 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Just to be clear. You want to use this rear damper in your Slide Carbon?
> http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/features



yes ja oui 

cane crek dbinline  "cane line for friends


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (19. November 2014)

marv-d schrieb:


> Und passt das Kettenblatt? bin auch am überlegen.



Hab übrigens inzwischen das 22er Kettenblatt montiert. Umwerfer ein wenig nachgestellt, läuft wunderbar. Das Umschaltverhalten von klein auf groß ist kaum schlechter geworden. 

Das Problem mit dem schwergängigen Trigger rechts habe ich durch eine neue Schaltzuhülle an der Kettenstrebe + Fett auf dem Schaltzug lösen können.

Leider habe ich immernoch das Problem, dass sich die Schaltung hinten ziemlich oft verstellt, fast nach jeder Fahrt. Nervt ziemlich das Ganze. Ob ich mal ein neues Schaltauge probieren soll? Aber eigentlich sieht das sehr gerade aus (nicht wie hier beschrieben) und es sitzt auch bombenfest (also kein Spiel wegen der großen Nut, wie es hier schon beschrieben wurde).


----------



## ron101 (19. November 2014)

Meine Schaltung fängt sich nun auch an zu verstellen, ohne dass ich da irgend etwas dubioses an dem Schaltauge feststellen könnte.
Meine X9 früher am Alu Rad hatte sich in 5 Jahren nicht einmal verstellt, ausser das Schaltauge hats verbogen.

An die Uhu Kleber Schaltauge Loch ausgiesser, da geht es um das Loch in welches lediglich der gewindelose Stift rein kommt?
Reicht das aus, den Stift vorher einzufetten, kriegt man das Schaltauge den nachher jemals wieder raus falls es mal ersetz werden muss?
Lohnt es sich, da gleich das Syntace X12 einzukleben, wenn man schon dran ist?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2014)

.


----------



## Peepe (20. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Ron,
> ich habe das Loch im Rahmen bis ungefähr zur Hälfte mit UHU PLUS 2-K-Epoxidkleber gefüllt.(es sollte möglichst kein Kleber bei der Montage überquellen)
> Den Zapfen vom Schaltauge ( Syntace ) leicht einfetten und mit der Befestigungsschraube ohne Schraubenfest das Schaltauge festschrauben.... mit Schraubenfest hatte ich es nicht mehr ohne Zerstörung auseinander bekommen.
> Bei mir macht die Schaltung keine Probleme, auch der Rest funktioniert noch einwandfrei.
> ...


----------



## MAster (21. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Ron,
> ich habe das Loch im Rahmen bis ungefähr zur Hälfte mit UHU PLUS 2-K-Epoxidkleber gefüllt.(es sollte möglichst kein Kleber bei der Montage überquellen)
> Den Zapfen vom Schaltauge ( Syntace ) leicht einfetten und mit der Befestigungsschraube ohne Schraubenfest das Schaltauge festschrauben.... mit Schraubenfest hatte ich es nicht mehr ohne Zerstörung auseinander bekommen.
> Bei mir macht die Schaltung keine Probleme, auch der Rest funktioniert noch einwandfrei.
> ...


 
Hi,

und wie hast du die achsparallele Ausrichtung beim einkleben zur X12-Achse gemacht ?
Der Radon-Support schickt mir jetzt eine neue "zauber" Schraube die ein höheres Klemmmoment erzeugen soll,
dann wird das aber dennoch ein gerfriemel das ganz gerade auszurichten...

THX

MAster


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2014)

.


----------



## MAster (22. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So viel Spielraum hat man da nicht,   einfach zentral ins Loch und fertig.
> Die geringe Abweichung spürt man zum Schluß nicht, nur das leichte Verdrehen während des Betriebs ist durch Schaltprobleme spürbar.
> 
> gesendet vom Smardföhn



Hey,

welches Modell hast du denn, auch das 8.0se? Bei mir ist da einfach gehörig Spiel drin (siehe Bild 2),
daher ist es schwer die Mitte schwer zu treffen. Ich habe gemerkt, dass kleine Fehlstellungen
besonders das saubere Schalten vom 10 in den 11 und umgekehrt schwierig gestalten.
Ich vermute auch mal, dass das vom roten Lack herrührt, der Reibwert ist
deutlich geringer, als bei den ganzen anderen Modellen in der Mattoptik, daher 
ist wohl der Reibschluß einfach überfordert und der Zentrierbolzen schafft sich immer mehr
Platz im Carbon.
Ich hab auch noch ein zweites Problem,  der Schaltwerksanschlag hat nur eine knappe
Überlappung mit dem Schaltauge und wird daher immer weiter weggedrückt (siehe Bild-
das neue Silberne hat auch das gleiche Problem), ist das auch so bei dir?

Grüße

MAster


----------



## radmodi (22. November 2014)

Hey MAster,
hast du immer noch das Serien-Schaltauge dran??? Sieht mir ganz danach aus. Das Teil, inklu. der Schraube ist der absolute Bockmist, passt nicht richtig und macht auf Dauer alles kaputt. Kauf dir für ein paar Euro das Syntace Auge und Schraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (22. November 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Hey MAster,
> hast du immer noch das Serien-Schaltauge dran??? Sieht mir ganz danach aus. Das Teil, inklu. der Schraube ist der absolute Bockmist, passt nicht richtig und macht auf Dauer alles kaputt. Kauf dir für ein paar Euro das Syntace Auge und Schraube.


Hi,

das habe ich schon lang getauscht, das war ein altes Foto um das Problem mit dem ausgeschlagenen Anschlag zu zeigen. Hab jetzt eins von Cube (das selbe hat mir Radon jetzt auch geschickt) - leider löst das keine Probleme.

Wie sieht das Syntace aus?

Grüße

MAster


----------



## Dusius (22. November 2014)

Habt ihr diese Kombination hier?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2014)

.


----------



## Dusius (22. November 2014)

Danke, habe zwar keine größeren Probleme aber will mal was in Rucksack haben für den Notfall ;-)


----------



## radmodi (23. November 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Habt ihr diese Kombination hier?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555



Richtige Kombination! Sehr empfehlenswert. (Die Schaltung wirst du neu justieren müssen, wenns mal so weit ist oder besser gleich tauschen und ein zweite Kombi in den Rucksack.) Das Serienteil ist billig nachgemacht und der Qualitätsunterschied/Passgenauigkeit ist sofort zu sehen.


----------



## Dusius (23. November 2014)

Habe mir gestern zwei geordert, werde berichten wenn es montiert ist ;-)

Ich habe auch einen 50mm Vorbau geordert, hatte gestern einen geliehenen zum testen montiert und war begeistert.


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. November 2014)

radmodi schrieb:


> Richtige Kombination! Sehr empfehlenswert. (Die Schaltung wirst du neu justieren müssen, wenns mal so weit ist oder besser gleich tauschen und ein zweite Kombi in den Rucksack.) Das Serienteil ist billig nachgemacht und der Qualitätsunterschied/Passgenauigkeit ist sofort zu sehen.



Wie justiert man denn eine X1 so?  Ich hab auch die beiden Syntace Teile montiert aber neu justiert habe ich noch nix...


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. November 2014)

termaltake schrieb:


> yes ja oui
> 
> cane crek dbinline  "cane line for friends



I am pretty sure that no one in this thread uses the "DB Inline". The preinstalled Rock Shox or Fox dampers work just fine...


----------



## radmodi (24. November 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Wie justiert man denn eine X1 so?  Ich hab auch die beiden Syntace Teile montiert aber neu justiert habe ich noch nix...


Wenn du problemlos Rauf- und Runterschalten kannst, dann brauchst du auch nix einstellen (Justieren). Ich hab zwar keine X1, aber Endanschläge und ne Schraube zum Einstellen der Spannung könnte es auch bei deiner X1 geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## termaltake (24. November 2014)

[Quote = "post Flitschbirne: 12492945, miembro: 76567"] Estoy bastante seguro lo hizo nadie en este hilo utiliza el "DB inline". Los amortiguadores preinstalados o Rock Shox Fox funcionan bien ... [/ quote]

Gracias


----------



## marci85 (25. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin 164 cm klein/groß, SL 74. Gibt es hier Leute mit ähnlichen Maßen die ein Slide Carbon in 16'' besitzen oder muss ich bei anderen Herstellern umschauen die kleinere Rahmen produzieren?


----------



## Flitschbirne (25. November 2014)

Das wird auf jeden Fall sehr knapp. Meine Frau ist 160cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 72cm und wir haben jetzt monatelang ein Fully gesucht was ihr passt. Sind jetzt bei einem alten Cube Stereo WLS fündig geworden. Generell 27,5 Zoll Fahrräder gingen bei ihr gar nicht. Wenn du ein Enduro suchst wird es nochmal schwerer. Das Propain Tyee Flo wird z.B. in XS gebaut und noch auf 26 Zoll Räder gestellt.


----------



## Dusius (25. November 2014)

Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass der Monarch + Debon Air wenn er komplett einfedert also durchschlägt am Rahmen ankommt?

Was ich dann auch noch gemerkt habe ist, dass die Schaltzughülle dei zum Schaltwerk führt bei mir nen cm zu kurz gemacht wurde. Nun weiß ich auch wieso ich nachdem ich mal gut eingefedert habe ab und an geschaltet habe -.-


----------



## slowlifter (25. November 2014)

@Dusius 

Am Rahmen ankommen = beruehrt den Rahmen? Werde wenn ich Zeit habe mal Luft ablassen und testen (2015er X01 in M). Duerfte ja nicht ganz ungefaehrlich sein.


----------



## Dusius (26. November 2014)

Joa, also ich habe eine kleine Macke im Lack, ist wirklich nur minimal aber ich denke die kommt davon, dass er da angekommen ist. 
Auf dauer sollte der ja eh nicht ankommen, wenn du viele durchschläge hast hast was falsch eingestellt  

Noch eine Frage: Schaltzüge kommen ja unten aus dem Rahmen wieder raus, also ich noch zwei Züge hatte gab es da zwei so Hülsen die man da nebeneinander in das breite Loch steckte. Nun habe ich nur noch einen und auch nur noch eine Hülse, das Loch ist aber noch immer genau so breit wie vorher ^^
Gibt es dort eine spezielle Hülst für nur einen Zug oder habt ihr auch nur die normale einzelne im doppelten Loch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. November 2014)

Bei meinem SE ist auch nur eine kleine Zuganschlaghuelse verbaut gewesen. Das relativ grosse Loch daneben habe ich mit Moosgummi verschlossen, sonst laeuft bei Regenfahrten oder beim Waschen zuviel Wasser in den Rahmen...


----------



## slowlifter (26. November 2014)

Bisher keine Durchschlaege  Unabhaengig davon sollten Rahmen und Daempfer miteinander kompatibel sein, wenn sie in Serie in den Verkauf gehen. Welche Rahmengroesse faehrst du?


----------



## ron101 (26. November 2014)

@dusi 
Bei meinem 8SE hat es auch nur eine der normalen Zuganschlaghülsen verbaut. Das Loch ist bei mir offen und da kommt Wasser rein und läuft halt dort unten auch wieder raus, nehm ich mal an, habe jedenfalls nicht das Gefühl, dass mein Rahmen sich mit Wasser gefüllt hätte.

Ist den der "Monarch + Debon Air" von den Massen her grösser als der normal verbaute Monarch?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (26. November 2014)

Joa, also ich denke auch nicht das es schlimm ist wenn das Loch da unten ist, es ist ja nach hinten gerichtet und wenn man nicht rückwärts fährt sollte da nicht viel rein kommen 

Ich denke mal die Luftkammer ist größer da ja auch das Luftvolumen größer ist. 
Es ist aber wirklich ne minimale Angelegenheit und ich denke man muss sich keine Sorgen machen. Werde heute Abend mal ein Bild davon machen, es ist aber wirklich nur eine kleine Schramme im Lack.


----------



## ron101 (26. November 2014)

Lack abplatzer habe ich schon so einige ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Monsterwade (26. November 2014)

Hi Radon-Members,

die Welle meines Hinterrad Sram Roam 50 650B QR15/X12 lässt sich nur schwer drehen
und beim Drehen ist eine Kerbe/Raste innerhalb des Lagers fühlbar.

Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Gruss
Monster


----------



## Vincy (26. November 2014)

Service manual Sram ROAM/RAIL 50/60 https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...oam_60_50_and_rail_50_service_manual_de_0.pdf
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...oam_60_50_and_rail_50_service_manual_de_0.pdf


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (27. November 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Was ich dann auch noch gemerkt habe ist, dass die Schaltzughülle dei zum Schaltwerk führt bei mir nen cm zu kurz gemacht wurde. Nun weiß ich auch wieso ich nachdem ich mal gut eingefedert habe ab und an geschaltet habe -.-



War bei meinem 9.0 auch. Dadurch hat sich an der Unterseite des Tretlagers der Lack abgerieben. Radon hat gesagt dass das dem Carbon nix ausmacht. Hab trotzdem die Schaltzughülle nen cm länger gemacht, jetzt passts.


----------



## Monsterwade (27. November 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Service manual Sram ROAM/RAIL 50/60



Danke Vincy für den Link. Das sind gekapselte Industrielager, da kann man eh nichts machen. 
Werde das Rad wohl an Radon einschicken müssen :-(

Gruss
Monster


----------



## Dusius (28. November 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass der Monarch + Debon Air wenn er komplett einfedert also durchschlägt am Rahmen ankommt?



Muss diese Aussage zurücknehmen! 
Habe eben mal die Luft abgelassen und geschaut, es ist noch ein minimaler Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Dämpfer, keine Ahnung, eventuell hatte ich mal ein wenig Dreck dran oder ka woher die mini Schramme im Lack kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaghombre (30. November 2014)

leider hab ich im support nie eine antwort bekommen!!!
darum frag ich hier...
kann mir jemand sagen,wie tief man die sattelstütze (konventionell einstecktiefe) versenken kann bei grösse L??


----------



## Dusius (30. November 2014)

Wie genau meinst du das? du kannst sie bis zum Anschlag versenken.


----------



## zaghombre (30. November 2014)

möchte eine vecnum 200 einbauen und die braucht 28cm einstecktiefe!?


----------



## firevsh2o (30. November 2014)

Hallo Slide Carbon Fangemeinde,

ich habe hier monatelang mitgelesen und bin dann bei der Abverkaufsaktion schwach geworden und habe mir ein 8.0 SE bestellt. Zum Preis von 2900 Euro war es einfach unschlagbar vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her. Ich war ja zwischen dem Silde oder dem Spectral AL 7.0 von Canyon hin und her gerissen. Wenn ich das Canyon aber so umgebaut hätte, dass es für mich überhaupt fahrbar wird, hätte es mich auch schon 2700 Euro gekostet. Und das ohne Carbon, DT-Laufräder ....

Im Folgenden habe ich ein paar Gedanken zum Rad zusammengeschrieben, die ja vielleicht dem ein oder anderen weiterhelfen.

*Zuerst das Wichtigste: Der Rahmen*
Ich bin 189,5cm, SL 90,5cm und mir passt das XL perfekt. Die 150mm Reverb ist - je nach Schuhwerk - 5-15mm ausgezogen.
Ich bin bislang immer Rahmen mit Reach um die 435mm gefahren. Jetzt kann ich sagen: Die waren allesamt zu klein! Das Slide passt mir perfekt und ich muss nicht mit soviel Körpereinsatz fahren um sicher unterwegs zu sein. Ich merke jetzt schon, dass ich schneller unterwegs bin als mit meinem Nukeproof Mega obwohl es immer nass und rutschig war.

Den Lenkwinkel empfinde ich - wider Erwarten - nicht als zu steil. Ich bin in der Vergangenheit auch Bikes mit 63 Grad Lenkwinkel bergauf gefahren. Kein Problem. Runter empfand ich flach auch immer als gut. Wenn es wirklich schnell wird, dürfte ich den Unterschied dann wohl bemerken. Wirkliche Vollgas-Strecken habe ich aber kaum in der Umgebung.

Das Vorderrad steigt allerdings früher als beim Mega. Die dort längeren Kettenstreben und der 75 Grad Sitzwinkel machten das 2012er Mega zur Berggämse. Das Slide geht aber durch das geringere Gewicht natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Das Gewicht muss man aber aktiver nach vorne verlagern.

Die Zugverlegung ist der einzige Kritikpunkt den ich bislang anbringen kann. Warum laufen die Leitungen zuerst am oder im Oberrohr um dann unter dem Tretlager ein Chaos zu verursachen. Sie könnten doch viel einfacher und besser auf oder in den Kettenstreben verlaufen.

*Jetzt noch die Teile die ich gleich getauscht habe:*
Spyder und 32er Kettenblatt runter - 28er Absolute Black Directmount Blatt drauf, die Kettenlinie ist dann ca. 2 mm weiter
außen und die Kettenführung funktioniert ohne Modifikation nicht mehr. Bislang hat es die Kette aber noch nie abgeworfen, solange
das so bleibt fahre ich ohne. Dann werd ich aus der MRP was hübsches zurechtfeilen.

Vorbau: Syntace 50mm aufgebaut. Passt perfekt. Auch wenn der originale 65er sicher nicht unfahrbar war, so gehört auf
ein Enduro einfach ein 50 mm Vorbau.

Der Sattel war ein "Pain in the Ass", der musste meinem ausgelutschten Specialized Gestühl weichen. Da kommt wohl bald noch was Neues.

Die Gabel hab ich auch getauscht. RC DP raus und RCT3 ohne Dualposition rein. Was ich nicht habe, kann nicht hin werden und was ich nicht brauche will ich gleich gar nicht haben.

Eine 200mm Bremsscheibe vorne. Warum die nicht gleich verbaut war ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich hinten auch noch eine 200er aufbauen. Ich habe die Bremspower bislang zwar noch nicht vermisst. Wenn es aber sehr lang und steil bergab geht und man die Bremse fast nie entlasten kann, dann gilt nur: Viel hilft viel!

*Jetzt noch die Teile die geblieben sind: *
Das gleiche gilt auch für die Reverb mit 150mm Verstellweg. Das ist jetzt meine dritte Stütze mit diesem Verstellbereich und ich kann mir nichts anderes mehr vorstellen. Mit meiner Körpergröße ist das wirklich die perfekte Lösung. Schade, dass das 2015er Modell diese Stütze nicht mehr hat.

Zu den Hans Dampf Reifen kann ich auch noch meinen Senf abgeben: Derzeit ist es ja nass und rutschig. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt ein Gefühl als wäre ich auf einem Eislaufplatz unterwegs. Der Pacestar Hinterreifen war mir ein Dorn im Auge. Auch weil ich in letzter Zeit auch hinten immer Trailstar oder ähnliches gefahren bin. Komischerweise habe ich mich aber jetzt dran gewöhnt. Auf nassen Wurzeln ist es halt immer rutschig, das Bike vermittelt mir aber soviel Sicherheit, dass ich jetzt eher laufen lasse als über nasse Wurzeln oder Steine nachzudenken. Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.

Die Alukurbel wollte ich zuerst auch gegen Carbon tauschen. Ich habe die Gewichte Datenbank studiert und bin draufgekommen, dass
im Endeffekt nur 65 Gramm Differenz übrig bleiben würden wenn ich die unerlässlichen Race Face Verhüterli montiere. Das war es mir dann nicht wert. Die Kurbeln hab ich mit einer Folie, die eigentlich für die Kettenstreben gedacht ist, abgeklebt. Das sieht professionell aus und verhindert hoffentlich, dass die Kurbeln schon nach nem halben Jahr aussehen als wären sie aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert.

X01 na klar. Das war einer der Gründe warum ich mir das Bike überhaupt gekauft habe. Die perfekte Einstellung habe ich allerdings noch nicht gefunden und ich bin was Schaltungen angeht Perfektionist. Ein Fehler war, dass ich zuerst das Kettenschloss verkehrt rum montiert hatte. Das klackt dann bei jeder Umdrehung. Jetzt habe ich immer noch Probleme die Schaltung so hinzubekommen, dass wirklich alle Gänge einwandfrei laufen. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich das hinbekomme. Eines ist mir aber schon aufgefallen: Dreck in rauen Mengen hat meine 9fach Schaltung weit besser vertragen.

Zum Dämpfer kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, und zur Gabel muss ich nicht viel sagen. Der Monarch ist halt eher holzig, das war der auf meinem Mega auch schon. Für ein Tourenbike ist er aber ok. Wenn er mich doch mal stören sollte, kommt ein CCDB Inline dran.

Ich hoffe ich habe euch nicht zu sehr gelangweilt, aber mir war nach der heutigen Schlammfahrt einfach danach meine Meinung zu dem Bike kundzutun.

Happy Trails!

firevsh2o


----------



## Nesium (30. November 2014)

CCDB Inline passt nicht rein, gar nicht erst mal probieren.


----------



## firevsh2o (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja, hast Recht ist zu dick.


----------



## ron101 (2. Dezember 2014)

Das Drehmoment um das Schaltauge am Rahmen zu befestigen liegt bei 10Nm.
Mit welchem Drehmoment wird der Wechsel an dem Schaltauge angezogen?

Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (2. Dezember 2014)

8 - 10 Nm


----------



## ron101 (2. Dezember 2014)

@Dusius 
Danke, das Bild konnte ich mit der Suchfunktion nicht finden ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (2. Dezember 2014)

Hab es auf dem Handy, kann man immer mal gebrauchen ;-)


----------



## ron101 (2. Dezember 2014)

Habe nun das Schaltauge ersetzt.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung bei der X01 sollte da der Abstand auch vom oberen Schaltröllchen zum grossen Ritzel 1.5 Kettenglieder betragen?
Falls ja wie ist dies gemeint, Luftlinie zwischen den am nächsten liegenden Zacken, oder vom Aufliegepunkt der Kette bis zum anderen Auflegepunkt?
Habe es nun mal so eingestellt:





Eigentlich schaltet es ganz nett, nur das zweit und dritt kleinste Ritzel da schaltet es nicht sauber resp. überspringt teilweise ein Ritzel.
Hat da jemand eine Ahnung dazu? Erhöhe ich die Zugspannung wird es bei den grösseren Ritzel schlechter, nehme ich die Zugspannung etwas zurück wird es im kleinesten schlechter.
Na ja vieleicht sollte ich besser zum Mech gehen  

Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## Hades121 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
hab ein Slide mit 2x10 gekauft. Ist soweit auch alles gut, aber die Kette schleift im kleinsten Gang ziemlich stark innen am Umwerfer.
Der Bike Händler (Service Point) über den ich es liefern lies, meinte die Einstellschraube vom Umwerfer wäre schon am Anschlag. Weiter rein geht nicht. Das Schleifen nervt aber extrem. 
Abhilfe?


----------



## Dusius (2. Dezember 2014)

Schaltzug lösen und neu befestigen (mit richtiger Länge) vorher die Schraube natürlich etwas raus drehen. Sollte kein Problem darstellen für einen Fahrradhändler Kostenpunkt Trinkgeldkasse oder neuer Schaltzug für 2 Euro

Für dich selbst sollte das eigentlich auch kein Problem darstellen ;-)


----------



## cemetery (2. Dezember 2014)

@ron101


----------



## ron101 (3. Dezember 2014)

@cemetery 
Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (3. Dezember 2014)

Mal ein anderes Thema: Unterrohrschutz
Weiss jemand inwiefern diese Matte von Radon getestet wurde?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die den Rahmen zuverlässig schützt (speziell wenn ich mir die Dellen im Unterrohr meiner ALU-Bikes anschauen). Da kommt mit Pech schon mal ein Faustgrosser spitzer Stein mit ein paar km/h angeflogen.

Ich wollte mir jetzt selbst einen Carbon-Unterrohrschutz laminieren mit ca. 3 bis 4 Gewebelagen. Aber der Schaltzug, der genau dort in den Rahmen geht, ist nicht gerade Vorteilhaft...
Nun ist das Hauptproblem, dass ich eine Form des Unterrohes brauche. Habe mir dabei überlegt einen Negativabdruck mit Lehm zu fertigen und diesen dann mit Gips oder Zement auszugiessen. Aber ich weiss nicht ob das klappt. Hat ihr sonst noch andere Ideen?
Ausserdem bin ich mir immer noch am überlegen, wie ich den am gescheitesten am Rahmen anbringen könnte. Bis jetzt habe ich an Kabelbinder oder Kleber gedacht...


Grüsse schiltrac


----------



## ron101 (3. Dezember 2014)

Gibt doch so universal Unterrohrschützer die man mit Kabelbinder befestigen kann.
Ansonsten würde mir ein Aluminiumblech in den Sinn kommen, welches man auch mit Kablebinder befestigen täte.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (3. Dezember 2014)

So ein bisschen was hält der Rahmen schon aus und die Matte schützt gut, finde ich zumindest. Mir sind schon einige Steine dagegen geflogen.


----------



## filiale (3. Dezember 2014)

Gips (bei gebrochenem Arm) ist ganz gut. Vorher den Rahmen abkleben oder einfetten damit es sich leichter löst.. Google mal nach Gips. Viele machen davon gute Abdrücke für Allerlei.


----------



## filiale (3. Dezember 2014)

Achso, wenn Du ne Brennkammer hast, mach gleich mal 20 Stück, ich bin mir sicher die gehen hier weg wie warme Semmel...könnte schon fast ne Martklücke sein 

Und da wo die Züge rauskommen, kannste ne "Kuppel" formen...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2014)

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die den Rahmen zuverlässig schützt (speziell wenn ich mir die Dellen im Unterrohr meiner ALU-Bikes anschauen). Da kommt mit Pech schon mal ein Faustgrosser spitzer Stein mit ein paar km/h angeflogen.



Die Sorge ist nicht unbegründet.
Frag mal meinen Kumpel mit seine 160er SE. Auf unserer Letzten Tour hat er nen fetten Steindurchlag bis in Carbon des Unterrohres gehabt. Gar nicht sooo lustig.


----------



## tapfererkrieger (3. Dezember 2014)

Hei Leute
Seit Heut gehöre ich auch zu euch (sorry fürs miese handypic, bessere werden irgendwan folgen):





Ich konnte Vorletzte Woche mein 2010er Rose Uncle Jimbo unerwartet verkaufen  Der Verkauf war eigentlich nicht geplant, aber ein Arbeitskollege will mit dem Enduro/Downhill fahren anfangen und er hat mir den Betrag bezahlt, den ich noch wollte für meinen Uncle. Ich war 5 Saisons sehr zufrieden mit dem Jimbo, aber nun musste schnell ein Ersatz her!
Da hab ich mich erinnert, dass ich vor ein paar Wochen mal auf der Radon Seite zufällig über das Slide Carbon gestolpert bin.
Also nach dem ich alle zu findenden Tests und Erfahrungen gelesen hatte, war die Bestellung raus.
Am 25.11.14 hab ich das Bike bestellt und auch gleich ne Versandbestätigung erhalten am Abend.
Nachdem ich bis Donnerstag keine Sendungsverfolgung machen konnte, hatte ich schon leicht bedenken, aber da ich ja hier gelesen habe, dass die Bikes zum Teil da waren bevor die Sendung verfolgt werden konnte, machte ich mir keine Sorgen mehr... 
Ab Freitag war die Verfolgung dann auch möglich, da das Bike abgeholt wurde.
Und heute Mittag ist dann ein Riesenkarton angekommen.. :-D
Also schnell ausgepackt, alles zusammengebaut, Pedale angeschraubt, Sattelhöhe und Sag eingestellt und zum Schluss noch die Bremsehebel, die Schalttrigger und den Poploc an die richtigen Stellen gemacht und fertig!
Da ich im Moment Krank bin, konnte ich noch keine Testrunde drehen, aber es Sitzt sich schon sehr Geil auf dem Slide.
Am Wochenende wirds aber dann auf der Funcrosstrecke am Gurten eingefahren!!!!! Ich freu mich schon riesig drauf.

Ach, für die, dies interessiert: ist ein S und ich bin 175cm SL 77cm
Wollte zuerst ein M, hatte aber Bedenken wegen der Sattelstütze, aber das wäre gegangen, wenn ich sehe wie viel sie jetzt beim S drausen ist.
Aber ich denke ich werde mit dem S auch sehr zufrieden sein, da ich das Jimbo auch in S hatte und dieses noch ne Nummer kleiner war von den Abmessungen her, also hab ich jetzt eigentlich ein M im Vergleich zum Rose.


----------



## hermichut (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wird eine Fox 36 2015 170mm float beim Slide gut passen ??.  Ich ueberlege es mir fuer meinen neuen Rahmen.

MfG,
Hermichut.


----------



## stromb6 (6. Dezember 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Die Sorge ist nicht unbegründet.
> Frag mal meinen Kumpel mit seine 160er SE. Auf unserer Letzten Tour hat er nen fetten Steindurchlag bis in Carbon des Unterrohres gehabt. Gar nicht sooo lustig.







Danach brauchst du dir keine Sorgen mehr um den Carbonrahmen zu machen. Der hält wesentlich mehr aus als das Alugerümpel!!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab kein Bock auf ne Diskussion. Ich kenne die Videos, da ist nix überraschendes drin. Ich kenn mich schon son bisken damit aus, was so ein Material in welcher Belastungsrichtung und Art abkann und was eher nicht. (bin Ingenieur, laminiere u.a. auch selber CFK Bauteile)
Beschuss senkrecht zur Rohrwandung durch Steine gehört nicht zu den Stärken von Carbon. Die Beurteiliung, ob der Schaden die weitere Nutzung einschränkt oder nicht ist bei CFK/GFK äußerlich schon etwas diffiziler, als bei Metallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanneswieser87 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hei tapfererkrieger

ich stehe ebenfalls vor der Wahl zwischen 16" und 18" meines zukünftigen Slides .
ich habe ebenfalls die Sorge dass ich bei einem 18" Zoll die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug hineinstecke kann.
So wie es auf deinem Foto aussieht hast du die Sattelstütze aber schon verdammt weit rausgezogen für SL 77
Wieviele cm hast du von mitte Tretlager bis Satteloberkante und wie weit ist die Sattelstütze ausgezogen.

Ich habe 175 SL80 und würde eher zu 18" tendieren glaubst du das würde funktionieren.

Dank Hannes


----------



## Dusius (6. Dezember 2014)

Diese drecks Reverb Knopf.... gerade eben mit der Hose dran hängen geblieben als ich ne kleine Steigung recht fix hoch wollte.. Schön auf den Asphalt geschmissen, zum Glück mit Helm sonst hätte ich nun Rührei auf dem Hals 
Die sollen da mal was anderes machen, andere Hersteller haben da auch besseres.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja, die Ergonomie der Reverb-Fernbedienung ist murks und zudem Anfällig für "hängenbleiben" und auch je nach Montageart recht exponiert bei Stürzen. Mit meiner LEV am anderen Rad komm ich viel besser zurecht.


----------



## Dusius (6. Dezember 2014)

Der von KS ist wirklich um Welten besser.


----------



## cemetery (6. Dezember 2014)

Ähm, wie schafft man es denn daran hängen zu bleiben  Mir fällt gerade echt keine Position ein bei der ich das schaffen könnte, trotz der weiten Freeride/Downhill Hosen. Zumindest keine bei der ich noch fahren könnte.


----------



## Dusius (6. Dezember 2014)

Im stehen den Berg hoch?


----------



## ron101 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ist mir bisher auch noch nie passiert, haste den Knopf links gegen unten oder rechts nach oben?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (6. Dezember 2014)

Habe ihn links unten, ist mir Heute auch das erste mal passiert. Wenn man halt mal kurz kräftig rein treten will und es bergauf geht nicht aufpasst und noch ne recht weite und lange Shorts trägt (alte DH hose)..


----------



## bartschipro (7. Dezember 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Joa, also ich habe eine kleine Macke im Lack, ist wirklich nur minimal aber ich denke die kommt davon, dass er da angekommen ist.
> Auf dauer sollte der ja eh nicht ankommen, wenn du viele durchschläge hast hast was falsch eingestellt
> 
> Noch eine Frage: Schaltzüge kommen ja unten aus dem Rahmen wieder raus, also ich noch zwei Züge hatte gab es da zwei so Hülsen die man da nebeneinander in das breite Loch steckte. Nun habe ich nur noch einen und auch nur noch eine Hülse, das Loch ist aber noch immer genau so breit wie vorher ^^
> Gibt es dort eine spezielle Hülst für nur einen Zug oder habt ihr auch nur die normale einzelne im doppelten Loch?


Genau diese Hülse für Einfachschaltungen hatte ich auch schon mal angefragt und Bodo wollte diese besorgen, ist aber leider schon ein Jahr her etwa. Gibts da Neuigkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czar (7. Dezember 2014)

So,
Ich habe mir ein Slide Carbon 650b 2014 8.0 SE in XL gekauft.
Vergleichen kann ich das Rad mit einem Torque EX 2011 und einem Nerve AM 2012 von Canyon, das Radon liegt von der Orientierung her wohl irgendwo dazwischen.
Normal fahre ich damit 2-3 Mal wöchentlich Touren im Odenwald, wobei auf diesem Weg meistens auch eine der Lines am Frankenstein liegt, die schon ein paar ordentliche Hindernisse haben. Das Nerve war dazu bei meinen 90Kg zu klapprig, deshalb habe ich es meinem Vater verkauft. Ich musste ständig Kugellager und Buchsen tauschen und die Fox32 war wahrscheinlich ein bisschen unterdimensioniert. Außerdem ist das Schaltauge so dünn, dass es mir ständig beim kleinsten Kontakt irgendwo abgerissen ist. Die Dinger gingen irgendwann in´s Geld. Das Torque ist schwer hochzutreten und das hat dazu geführt, das man sich meistens doch auf kurze Strecken mit instensiven Abfahrten beschränkt.
Erstmal fiel mir auf, dass die Laufräder sehr filigran gearbeitet aussehen, als ob sie nicht lange halten würden. Dafür hatte ich DT Swiss EX 1750, auch bei denen musste ich ab und zu Speichen und Felgen ersetzen.

Eigentlich haben mir weder Carbon noch 650B zugesagt, aber ein Kumpel von mir ist Materialwissenschaftler und hat mir versichert, dass ich eine Handgranate bräuchte, um diesen Rahmen kaputt zu bekommen.
Als ich im Zuge des Wasserschadens bei Bike Discount das Angebot sah, dachte ich ich fahre mal hin und probiere es aus. Dann sagten sie mir im Laden, ich könne es heute nicht probefahren. Also kaufte ich es, um es auf dem Parkplatz zu testen und eventuell direkt wieder umzutauschen.

Ich war sehr skeptisch wegen des niedrigen Gewichts. Als ich dann aufsaß und versuchte im Wheelie auf dem Hinterrad vom Laden zum Parkplatz zu fahren, war ich erstaunt. Bisher konnte ich das immer nur 10 Meter weit, aber aus irgendeinem Grund geht es mit diesem Rad super einfach, ich kam in einem Rutsch komplett bis zum Auto und sogar den Bürgersteig hoch auf dem Hinterrad, beim ersten aufsitzen. Nach meinem Parkplatztest war ich weit davon entfernt, das Rad direkt zurückzugeben. Auch die Sitzposition ist eher gestreckt und nicht so Hollandrad-aufrecht wie bei Norco und co., was mir als altem Rennrad Fahrer irgendwie effizienter und angenehmer vorkommt.

Zuhause angekommen passte ich noch Lenker, Laufräder, Federteile und Pedale an meine Bedürfnisse an. Ich wollte mit der ersten Ausfahrt noch auf eine Antwort von DT-Swiss warten, ob die Laufräder meinen Belastungen eventuell genügen, um sie sonst noch im Neuzustand verkaufen zu können. Die Bestätigung, dass die Räder trotz größerer Größe und geringerem Gewicht eben so robust sind wie meine Ex 1750 kam ziemlich bald. Also blieben sie drin. Die neue Generation von DT Laufrädern lässt sich in 5 Minuten auf tubeless umbauen und hält super dicht, das ist ein Fortschritt.
-Was mich ein bisschen nervt ist, dass ich bei meiner Größe von 1,93 die Reverb (trotz 150mm) so weit draußen montieren musste, dass der Sattel beim Abfahren von Steilstücken immer noch zu hoch ist, aber das ist bei kleinen Kompromissen des Tretkomfort und der Abfahrtsposition hinnehmbar. Irgendwann kommt die Vecnum Moveloc mit 170 rein, dann ist das Problem behoben.
-Ich hatte bisher Fox Federteile (RP23 und DHX Air als Dämpfer, Talas 32 und RS Lyrik als Gabel) und hatte mich deshalb bewusst für ein RS Fahrwerk entschieden. Die Plattformen meiner beiden Fox Dämpfer brauchten bei meinem Gewicht genau garnichts, nicht so die des Monarch RT3. Wenn man den Hebel nach oben stellt, gibt er nur etwa 2 CM Federweg frei, dann macht er zu. Das ist ganz angenehm für das lange Straßenstück, dass ich in der Stadt zu fahren habe.
Bei der Gabel ist es leider andersherum. Während die Talas komplett dicht zu machen war, ist der Unterschied bei der Pike nur marginal, wenn die Plattform an ist.
Wichtiger war mir allerdings das fahren im Gelände. Die Wendigkeit ist geringer als bei meinem Torque (vllt. auf Grund der großen Laufräder), aber die Balance irgendwie besser. Vielleicht bekommen ich jetzt das Umsetzen in Spitzkehren hin, dann sind alle Nachteile in Vorteile umgewandelt.
Ich bin einmal einen der mittelgroßen Doubles mit etwa 3 - 4 Metern zwischen Absprung und Landung gesprungen, ich fühlte mich abgesehen von dem zu hohen Sattel sehr sicher.
Problem waren allerdings die ständigen Durchschläge des Monarch bei meinem Gewicht trotz nur 25% SAG. Hier muss wohl ein Monarch Plus mit M/M Tune rein. Bei langen Abfahrten mit hoher Geschwindigkeit im oberen Federwegsbereich hat das Hinterrad aber am Boden geklebt und ich habe mich sehr sicher gefühlt.
Ich hatte die Befürchtung, dass ich mit der X1/X01 Schaltung (bzw. dem 32er Kettenblatt) steile Stücke nicht hochkomme, aber durch das leichte Gewicht ging dies mindestens so gut wie beim Nerve mit X0 2-fach (22er Blatt). Auch bei steilsten Stücken hebt das Vorderrad nicht ab wenn man sich weit nach vorne setzt, davor versagt meine Tretkraft.
Auch die Avid Bremsen, die ich nie haben wollte, sind gerade für technische Spielereien super angenehm. Ich bin bisher an beiden Rädern Saint 810 gefahren, weil ich schwer bin und schnell fahre und maximale Bremskraft haben wollte. Die Elixier Trail sprechen aber viel filigraner an. So kann man zum Beispiel bei Stoppies viel besser dosieren, ohne gleich vorne über zu fallen. Die Bremskraft ist aber gerade am Vorderrad wirklich geringer. Bei der Bremsscheibe am Vorderrad hat irgendwer gepennt, die hat nur 1800mm Durchmesser, was die Bremskraft für einen von meinem Gewicht zu gering macht und wahrscheinlich gerade bei Alpentouren auch für Hitzeporobleme sorgt.

Zusätzlich zum rad habe ich jetzt besorgt.
-Tubeless Ventile (Tubeless band ist entgegen der Angabe von Radon schon drauf).
-gebrauchter Monarch Plus M/M Tune.
-Meinen alten Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker, um den anderen verkaufen zu können.
-200 mm Bremsscheibe mit passendem Adapter
-Bashguard für die ISCG Aufnahme, um Kette/Kettenblatt bei Aufsätzern am Boden zu schützen.

Dadurch habe ich für mich ein Enduro für unter 3000€, dass besser läuft als andere für den doppelten Preis. Es vereint meine beiden vorigen Bikes in einem und spielt auf jeden Fall in einer Liga mit dem Santa Cruz Nomad, Norco Range, Specialized Enduro, Cannondale Jekyll und was die Jungs hier sonst so fahren. Ich bin super zu Frieden und würde das Rad sofort wieder kaufen.
Auf diesem Foto ist das Bike allerdings noch fast im Auslieferungszustand.


----------



## cemetery (7. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hab die Stütze auf Grund meiner langen Stelzen auch ziemlich weit ausgezogen. Aber abgesenkt passt das dann trotzdem ganz gut. Wenn ich mit meinem Hardtail (fixe Sattelstütze) an einen technischen Abschnitt komme habe und mich genötigt sehe den Sattel abzusenken waren das ganz sicher noch nie 150mm. Ich finde den Verstellbereich deshalb eigentlich schon überdimensioniert. Aber ich denke mal das ist auch viel Gewohnheit die du von den anderen Bikes mitbringst.


----------



## Dusius (7. Dezember 2014)

Die Sache mit dem Loch unten habe ich mittels ausgeschnittenem Teelichtalu umhüllt mit Klebeband gelöst. Habe einfach die eine Hülle ausgeschnitten und es dann rein gedrückt, hält bestens ;-)


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (7. Dezember 2014)

czar schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel ist es leider andersherum. Während die Talas komplett dicht zu machen war, ist der Unterschied bei der Pike nur marginal, wenn die Plattform an ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 341214




Das ist aber nicht normal. Die Pike ist auf der 3. Stufe fast star. Evtl nicht bis auf die 3. Stufe gedreht?


----------



## bartschipro (7. Dezember 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Loch unten habe ich mittels ausgeschnittenem Teelichtalu umhüllt mit Klebeband gelöst. Habe einfach die eine Hülle ausgeschnitten und es dann rein gedrückt, hält bestens ;-)


Hatte mir damals auch was ähnliches gebastelt. Aber ich finde Radon sollte hier eine professionelle Lösung haben.


----------



## czar (7. Dezember 2014)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht normal. Die Pike ist auf der 3. Stufe fast star. Evtl nicht bis auf die 3. Stufe gedreht?


Was heißt auf der dritten Stufe. Das ist doch ein Ratschenrad, was bei etwa 11 Uhr offen ist und sich mit etwa 10-15 Klicks Richtung Schloss drehen lässt, was bei etwa 5 Uhr ist. Selbst auf 5 Uhr reagiert sie nur minimal. Meinst du sicher auch die DPA, die da verbaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tapfererkrieger (7. Dezember 2014)

das s.e. hat "nur" die rc pike und nicht die rt3.
bei der rt3 kann man neben der druckstufe am rädchen die 3 stufen einstellen und da ist sie in der 3. fast zu.


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (7. Dezember 2014)

du kannst den ganzen Aussenring drehen, der hat drei Stufen und die dritte ist wie Lockout. Zumindest bei meiner 160er DPA.



tapfererkrieger schrieb:


> das s.e. hat "nur" die rc pike und nicht die rt3.
> bei der rt3 kann man neben der druckstufe am rädchen die 3 stufen einstellen und da ist sie in der 3. fast zu.



OK, sorry, das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## czar (7. Dezember 2014)

hier sitzt der Unterschied, die andere Dämpfung kostet 200€, das ist sie mir nicht wert. Aber es ist dreist, an die RC auch ein Compression Rädchen ranzumachen, was so gut wie keine Veränderung hervorruft.
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...m0/c3VjaHN0cmluZz1yY3QzJnNlYXJjaD0x&pnr=24972


----------



## Dusius (7. Dezember 2014)

Naja, so ein lockout is schon was schönes, an der Gabel habe ich den aber noch nie vermisst, ich verwende eigentlich nicht einmal die Absenkung.


----------



## czar (10. Dezember 2014)

das kommt auf die Strecke an. Wenn man erstmal ein paar KM auf Asphalt aus der Stadt herausfahren muss, lohnt es sich immer. Generell ist die Druckstufe an meinem/ unserem Teil nichts dolles. Alles was man einstellen kann ist die Low-Speed Druckstufe und dass auch nur in einem relativ geringen Bereich. Naja erstmal intensiv ausprobieren, dann kann man vllt. immer noch etwas austauschen.


----------



## Aalex (10. Dezember 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Bock auf ne Diskussion. Ich kenne die Videos, da ist nix überraschendes drin. Ich kenn mich schon son bisken damit aus, was so ein Material in welcher Belastungsrichtung und Art abkann und was eher nicht. (bin Ingenieur, laminiere u.a. auch selber CFK Bauteile)
> Beschuss senkrecht zur Rohrwandung durch Steine gehört nicht zu den Stärken von Carbon. Die Beurteiliung, ob der Schaden die weitere Nutzung einschränkt oder nicht ist bei CFK/GFK äußerlich schon etwas diffiziler, als bei Metallen.



dafür kann man steinschläge im carbon herrlich reparieren.

zB. bei wingsandmore.

das geht bei alu för gewöhnlich nicht


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja, vollkommen klar und auch richtig.
Ich sagte ja, ich wollte keine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen. Das Thema ist nicht mit 2 einfachen Sätzen umfassend zu erschlagen.
(Die weitreichenden Reparaturmöglichkeiten sind mir bekannt, man braucht z.B. nur die Friday Night Lights im Velocipede mitverfolgen. Da Kann man komplett gebrochene Rahmen in neuem Glanz erstrahlen sehen.)

Es ist halt nach meiner Erfahrung so, dass es bei kleineren bis mittleren Carbon-Schäden für den Laien nahezu unmöglich zu beurteilen ist, ob er/sie damit weiterfahren kann, oder nicht. Da muss dann nen Profi begutachten. Bei Alu haben die meisten ein besseres "Gespür" dafür, ob man mit der Beule / dem Steineinschlag noch Ewigkeiten weiterfahren kann oder besser nicht.


----------



## slowlifter (10. Dezember 2014)

Habe es heute geschafft beim sitzenden Durchschieben durch eine Fussgaengersperre mit der Kettenstrebe an Beton entlang zu schleifen. Da es meine erstes Carbon Slide ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr auf den folgenden Bildern auch nur einen Lackschaden seht? Carbon duerfte ja selber dunkel sein. Ist zwischen dem dunklen Lack und dem Carbon noch eine weisse Grundierung?


----------



## Thiel (10. Dezember 2014)

Es hat null Einfluss auf die Stabilität. Weiterfahren.


----------



## cemetery (10. Dezember 2014)

Selbst kleinere Schleifspuren die bis auf die äußeren Lagen der Carbonschicht reichen und die ohne einen richten Aufprall/Aufschlag entstanden sind kann man in der Regel getrost vernachlässigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (11. Dezember 2014)

Danke fuer die Rueckmeldung, deckt sich mit meiner unbedarften Vermutung als Carbon Neuling. Macht es Sinn ein wenig Klarlack drauf zu knallen? Fahre auch im Winter und will das Material bzgl. Witterung und Salz schonen.


----------



## Dusius (11. Dezember 2014)

Sinn hätte es gemacht vorher ein wenig Folie drauf zu machen ;-)


----------



## slowlifter (11. Dezember 2014)

;-)


----------



## czar (11. Dezember 2014)

ich würde aus optischen Gründen und zum Materialschutz ein bisschen Nagellack draufmachen. Ich habe immer ein Fläschchen ganz günstigen von DM (~2€), damit lassen sich Kratzer super ausbessern. Davor sollte die Stelle allerdings sauber sein, sonst hält er nicht.
ciao


----------



## fone (11. Dezember 2014)

der kratzer ist total uninteressant. nix machen.
aber ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich bedenken, ob der nagellack dem carbon was anhaben könnte... keine ahnung was in dem zeug drin ist.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (11. Dezember 2014)

Mal zu einem Autolackierer gehn, welcher Lack da geeignet ist. Lösungsmittel im Lack können da ggfls Schaden anrichten.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (11. Dezember 2014)

Nix machen! Weniger Lack, weniger Gewicht


----------



## Aalex (12. Dezember 2014)

solange der kratzer weiß ist ist es nur lack, also vollkommen latte. 

was du machen kannst: Kratzerentfernungsset von ATU kaufen und mit Schleifpaste aufpolieren. Dann ist das weg. 

oder so lassen und gepflegt drauf ****** ;-)


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Dezember 2014)

czar schrieb:


> ich würde aus optischen Gründen und zum Materialschutz ein bisschen Nagellack draufmachen. Ich habe immer ein Fläschchen ganz günstigen von DM (~2€), damit lassen sich Kratzer super ausbessern. Davor sollte die Stelle allerdings sauber sein, sonst hält er nicht.
> ciao


Besser ist einfach mit eine schwarzen Eding ausbessern.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke fuer die vielen Ideen. Habe mir 2 Neopren Kettenstreben Schoner von Radon bestellt. Dann sind beide Streben fuer kuenftige Kontakte geschuetzt und der Kratzer auch nicht mehr sichtbar


----------



## A3.W. (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Ist bei euch das Tretlager auch so stark asmmetrisch, dass die Kurbel nicht mittig im Rahmen sitzt?
Ich hatte da bei Bike-Discount angefragt und mein Rahmen hingeschickt, allerdings sagten die, das wäre normal. Ich habe das so extrem noch nie gesehen und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das zu einem guten Handling beiträgt. Ansonsten finde ich das Rad natürlich supergeil. Vielleicht hat einer von euch das auch mal gemessen?


----------



## Dusius (12. Dezember 2014)

jo normal oder? ^^


----------



## A3.W. (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Allerdings bin ich Ingenieur und bevorzuge eine technisch durchsichtige Antwort ;-)


----------



## Dusius (12. Dezember 2014)

Also, ist dir denn mal aufgefallen, dass der Rahmen rechts Breiter ist als links (Innenlager) und das auf der rechten Seite das Kettenblatt noch Platz haben muss?
Mir scheint das logisch


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Dezember 2014)

A3.W. schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage: Ist bei euch das Tretlager auch so stark asmmetrisch, dass die Kurbel nicht mittig im Rahmen sitzt?
> Ich hatte da bei Bike-Discount angefragt und mein Rahmen hingeschickt, allerdings sagten die, das wäre normal. Ich habe das so extrem noch nie gesehen und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das zu einem guten Handling beiträgt. Ansonsten finde ich das Rad natürlich supergeil. Vielleicht hat einer von euch das auch mal gemessen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342469


Die Kurbel ist mittig im Rahmen nur das Sitzrohr darüber ist nicht mittig. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A3.W. (12. Dezember 2014)

Und das Unterrohr auch nicht? Meine "Messung" betrifft das Unterrohr (auf den Bildern steht das falsch).
Wieso wurde mir dann von Bike-Discount geschrieben dass das Tretlager üblicherweise asymetrisch (außermittig) sein soll? Ich bin jetzt völlig verwirrt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Dezember 2014)

A3.W. schrieb:


> Und das Unterrohr auch nicht? Meine "Messung" betrifft das Unterrohr (auf den Bildern steht das falsch).
> Wieso wurde mir dann von Bike-Discount geschrieben dass das Tretlager üblicherweise asymetrisch (außermittig) sein soll? Ich bin jetzt völlig verwirrt.


Das Unterrohr geht an nach links versetzte Sitzrohr es gibt da bei Carbon keine Vorschriften und Grenzen als Ingenieur sollte
dir klar sein das bei einen Rahmen 3 feste Punkte gibt die stimmen müssen Steuerrohr Sitzrohr da wo du Sitzt und Tretlager das ist sehr vereinfacht aber bitte hab Verständnis das ich hier nicht alle Details erläutern kann . Mit den asymetrisch sind alle Lagerungen
und Halterung um das BB gemeint die sind alle aus der mitte nicht aber das BB selbst einfach wegen Kettenrad und Umwerfer.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## A3.W. (13. Dezember 2014)

Okay, danke für die aufklärenden Worte. Ein Ingenieur weiß nicht unbedingt jedes Detail zu jeder Problematik. Ich weiß nichts von Rahmentoleranzen - sagte ich auch nicht. Nach deiner Erklärung verstehe ich es aber ;-)


----------



## G.Heim (13. Dezember 2014)

zaghombre schrieb:


> leider hab ich im support nie eine antwort bekommen!!!
> darum frag ich hier...
> kann mir jemand sagen,wie tief man die sattelstütze (konventionell einstecktiefe) versenken kann bei grösse L??


Kann da mal einer die maximale Einstecktiefe messen?


----------



## A3.W. (13. Dezember 2014)

Bei meinem "M" Rahmen sind es knapp 300mm bis zum Anschlag. Ist zwar kein "L", aber mal ein Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## G.Heim (13. Dezember 2014)

A3.W. schrieb:


> Bei meinem "M" Rahmen sind es knapp 300mm bis zum Anschlag. Ist zwar kein "L", aber mal ein Anhaltspunkt.


Sorry, aber das kann nicht sein.
Einstecktiefe ist das Maß von der Sattelklemme bis zum unteren Anschlag beim Einschieben einer festen Sattelstütze.


----------



## A3.W. (13. Dezember 2014)

Ja genau - sozusagen der versenkte Anteil der Saztelstütze. Ich habe eine 350mm feste Sattelstütze und die geht überraschend weit rein. Oder meinst du das sei zu wenig?


----------



## zaghombre (14. Dezember 2014)

zu viel...

sind es wirklich 30 cm???das wäre genial...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-carbon-27-5-in-l-mit-moveloc-200.738975/

nach den fotos vom bike http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-27,5-8.0-239729 müsste es weniger sein....


----------



## czar (14. Dezember 2014)

nein....

Mein Rahmen ist XL, also 22´´ und es sind etwa 26cm. Man kann die Reverb Stealth nicht so leicht herausziehen, da das Kabel recht eng gekürzt wurde. Deshalb habe ich den Meter seitlich am Sitzrohr angelegt. Den Knick im Rohr kann man aus der Perspektive des Fotos nicht erkennen, weil er hinter der Wippe ist. Von oben bis zum Knick im Rohr sind es bei Rahmengröße XL 26 cm, bei L dann wohl 1-2 cm weniger.





Da die geschätzten 25cm Einstecktiefe bei der Rahmengröße L eben weniger sind als die 
*Einbaumaße*
*A [mm]*  140 Hub: 223mm 170 Hub: 253mm 200 Hub: 283mm

Die 170er wirst du bis auf eventuell einen halben Zentimeter versenken können, aber auf keinen Fall die 200er, die wird etwa 3cm weit herausgucken.
Aber diese Typen schreiben eh seit einem Dreiviertel Jahr, dass die Stütze ausverkauft ist, wer weiß ob da nochmal was nachkommt.


----------



## A3.W. (14. Dezember 2014)

So, ich habe es nun genau gemessen: 280mm.
Meine Stütze hat 340mm und geht bis 60mm rein.
Allerdings ist sie an der Spitze Schräg gesägt im 45grad Winkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tapfererkrieger (14. Dezember 2014)

So Leute, Gestern hab ich das Slide mal Artgerecht bewegt am meinem Homespot.





Die erste Abfahrt habe ich mir selber erarbeitet mit hochfahren. Das Slide geht also wirklich saumässig gut berghoch... ganz im gegensatz zu mir... 

Danach gabs noch ein paar Abfahrten die mir mit hilfe der Gurtenbahn geschenkt wurden. 
Auch Bergab geht das Slide einfach Klasse!
In der 3. Abfahrt hab ich schon alle Sprünge, die ich mit dem Demo mache, geschaft und in der 5. Abfahrt war ich auch etwa gleich schnell wie mit dem Demo!

Also war eigentlich alles, bis auf einen Platten in der ersten Abfahrt, sehr spassig...

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass das Bike in der 3. Abfahrt angefangen hat aus der Umlenkung zu Quitschen...
Hab also heute mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und den Umlenkhebel auch gleich. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass nirgens auch nur ein Bisschen Fett zur Montage benutzt wurde... also alles gereinigt, gefettet und zusammengebaut, mit dem Reslutat, dass die Umlenkung absolut geräuschfrei arbeitet!
Ich hab dann zur Kontrolle schnell die Gabel ausgebaut, und siehe da, der Steuersatz war trocken....
also den auch gereinigt, gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Auch der Steuersatz ist jetzt viel ruhiger!!

Ich finde es ein Bisschen schade, dass ich bei einem neuen Bike die Lagerstellen auseinander bauen und fetten muss, damit sie nicht Quitschen.

Aber abgesehen davon wars ein super geiler Tag, bei dem das Slide würdig eingefahren (und eingeflogen) wurde.


----------



## cemetery (14. Dezember 2014)

tapfererkrieger schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass nirgens auch nur ein Bisschen Fett zur Montage benutzt wurde...



Das liegt wohl daran das es Gleitlager sind die auf Festkörperreibung ausgelegt werden. Die sind dementsprechend dann auch trocken montiert und sollten eigentlich auch nicht befettet werden.

Das ein Hersteller das dann bei der Montage nicht befettet ist verständlich. Davon abgesehen würde ich persönlich aber auch zum Fett/Montagepaste greifen wenn es irgendwo anfängt zu quietschen.


----------



## Nesium (14. Dezember 2014)

@tapfererkrieger 
Ich muss meines auch mal den "Güschä" runter jagen, noch gar nicht gefahren mit dem Slide.


----------



## Dusius (14. Dezember 2014)

Da wollte ich auch schon lange mal hin^^ Gurten bei Zürich oder? sollten uns mal da treffen


----------



## Nesium (14. Dezember 2014)

Ne, Bern


----------



## Dusius (14. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt


----------



## Nesium (14. Dezember 2014)

Ist eine sehr kurze Strecke eigentlich zu kurz. Aber das Wallis ist Super http://www.crans-montana.ch/ete/de/bike


----------



## Dusius (14. Dezember 2014)

Im Wallis war ich mal Enduro fahren


----------



## Nunni (15. Dezember 2014)

An meinen Slide rasselt ständig die Kette an der Kettenführung. Bisher konnte keine Abhilfe geschaffen werden.  In 2 Bikeläden wurde mir gesagt, dass man da nichts machen könne? Ist dem so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (15. Dezember 2014)

Was für eine Kettenführung? Das kann schon mal sein, dass die Geräusche macht, Kette rollt ja ständig drüber bzw. Kommt mal dran je nach Gang.


----------



## czar (15. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du die selbe Kettenführung hast wie wir, setze sie doch erstmal weiter nach oben. Ich habe gerade nur so halb in Erinnerung, wie die befestigt ist. Ich glaube an einem oder zwei Punkten der ISCG Aufnahme. Sollte sie nach innen, also Richtung Rahmen hin, berühren, nimmste an jeder Schraube die Unterlagscheibe heraus. Sollte sie in die Richtung vom Rahmen weg schleifen, setze eine zweite Unterlegscheibe an der Befestigungsschraube ein.

Mal eine andere Frage dazu: Wegen des tiefen Tretlagers und weil ich gerne in 2 Schritten über große Baumstämme hüpfe, sodass ich in der Zwischenposition kurz auf dem Baumstamm balanciere, hätte ich gerne irgendeinen Bashguard/ Schlagschutz für Kette/ Kettenblatt. Die obere Kettenführung ist aber wie bereits erwähnt komisch befestigt, und zwar nur an einem oder 2 Punkten der ISCG Aufnahme. Hat schon jemand einen Bashguard nachgerüstet und wenn ja, wie sieht der aus? Habt ihr einen Ring um das Kettenblatt mit längeren Kettenblattschrauben (bitte mit Produktname oder Link) oder habt ihr an die vorhandene obere Kettenführung den Teil der unteren Führung montiert?


Ich muss mich korrigieren, die Kettenführung scheint am Tretlager befestigt zu sein.


----------



## ron101 (15. Dezember 2014)

@czar Habe mir mal überlegt diesen da zu montieren :
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Bashguard/X01-All-Mountain-Guard-Bashguard.html
Habe es aber bis heute nicht gemacht.

@Dusius 
Der Trail bei Zürich ist auf dem Uetliberg und heisst Antennentrail.

Cheers
ron


----------



## czar (15. Dezember 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> @czar Habe mir mal überlegt diesen da zu montieren :
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Bashguard/X01-All-Mountain-Guard-Bashguard.html
> Habe es aber bis heute nicht gemacht.
> 
> ...



weißt du sicher, ob der passt? Wir haben ja die X1 Kurbel dran und nicht X01.
Und falls ja, brauch ich dann längere Kettenblattschrauben?


----------



## czar (15. Dezember 2014)

oder besser sowas hier?!?
http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/REVERSE-Ersatzteil-Bashguard-X1-Alloy-Red?rg=5


----------



## ron101 (15. Dezember 2014)

Weiss natürlich nicht was Du an Deinem Bike für eine Kurbel hast ;-)
Bei meinem Slide 160 8Se ist eine X01 Kurbel dran, und da würde der 94mm Lochkreis passen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czar (15. Dezember 2014)

bei mir ist soweit ich das erkenne eine X1 Kurbel dran, also die hier aus dem Link. Der Abstand von der Mitte einer Kettenblarttschraube zu der gegenüber beträgt 88mm.
In diesem Bild sieht man die Kurbel: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif...-testbericht-skeen-29-100-in-der-bike-102014/


----------



## ron101 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ja stimmt im Beschrieb meines Bikes steht auch X1 Kurbel, aber ich könnt wetten die hat einen 94mm Lochkreis.

Cheers
ron


----------



## czar (15. Dezember 2014)

wie misst man den denn? Mitte Kettenblattschraube bis Mitte gegenüberliegende Kettenblattschraube oder?


----------



## cemetery (16. Dezember 2014)

czar schrieb:


> weißt du sicher, ob der passt? Wir haben ja die X1 Kurbel dran und nicht X01



X1 und X01 haben den gleichen Lochkreis von 94mm. XX1 hat 76mm.



czar schrieb:


> wie misst man den denn? Mitte Kettenblattschraube bis Mitte gegenüberliegende Kettenblattschraube oder?



Vereinfacht gesagt ja. Die vier Bohrungen sind untereinander allerdings etwas versetzt (nicht genau 90°). Du bekommst beim nachmessen einen Wert der wenige Millimeter von den 76 bzw. 94mm abweichen wird. Also nicht wundern.


----------



## ron101 (17. Dezember 2014)

Im Beschrieb vom 8SE steht die Bremsen sind Avid Elixir 9 Trail.
Hatte mir neue Bremsbeläge bestellt von Trickstuff für Avid Elixir Bremsen.
Wollte die nun vorher ersetzen aber die passen nicht, sind zu klein.
Ist es möglich, dass man die Beläge für Avid X0 Trail nehmen muss?
Würden diese da passen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/tr-ckstuff-ts850ng-performance-ng-137757

Danke für rasche info.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (17. Dezember 2014)

Elixir und Elixir Trail ist nicht das selbe, nur die Trail haben vier Kolben


----------



## ron101 (17. Dezember 2014)

Shi....., aslo würden die für X.0 Trail passen, da sie auch Trail resp. 4 Kolben sind ?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Dezember 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Shi....., aslo würden die für X.0 Trail passen, da sie auch Trail resp. 4 Kolben sind ?
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Ja, sattel is bei den Trail immer der selbe


----------



## ron101 (17. Dezember 2014)

Danke


----------



## czar (18. Dezember 2014)

so, ich habe auch noch eine Frage. Ich bin auf dem Radon Slide irgendwie sehr weit nach hinten orientiert und bekomme wenig Druck auf die Gabel. Das führt dazu, dass ich den Dämpfer bockhart pumpen muss und in der Gabel kaum Luft drin ist, dass sie auch anspruchsvollen Stücken geradeso nicht durchschlagen. Wie bekomme ich mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad? Hilft da ein Lenker mit mehr Rise= Ich lehne mich schon künstlich nach vorne über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (18. Dezember 2014)

Wenn dann ein Lenker ohne Rise, aber den hast du ja eh schon. 
Ist dein Bike denn zu groß? 
Hast du Spacer zwischen Steuersatz und Vorbau? Die raus nehmen würde z.B. was bringen.


----------



## boarderking (19. Dezember 2014)

steilere Abfahrten fahren..... 

ne im Ernst, mach doch mal ein Foto bei richtig eingestellter Sattelhöhe, bzw. geb mal deine Maße an.


----------



## czar (19. Dezember 2014)

ich habe XL Rahmengröße bei 1,94, das sollte ganz gut passen. Dadurch, dass das Tretlager bei dem Rad ungewohnt tief ist, bin ich in einer so aufrechten Position, dass ein (zu) großer Teil des Gewichtes auf den Füßen liegt und damit über dem Dämpfer. Unter dem Steuersatz ist ein Spacer von wahrscheinlich einem Zentimeter, den könnte ich höchstens herausnehmen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Dezember 2014)

czar schrieb:


> ich habe XL Rahmengröße bei 1,94, das sollte ganz gut passen. Dadurch, dass das Tretlager bei dem Rad ungewohnt tief ist, bin ich in einer so aufrechten Position, dass ein (zu) großer Teil des Gewichtes auf den Füßen liegt und damit über dem Dämpfer. Unter dem Steuersatz ist ein Spacer von wahrscheinlich einem Zentimeter, den könnte ich höchstens herausnehmen.


Hallo Prüfe doch mal den Todfederweg am Dämpfer sollte so 12-15mm sein nicht mehr. Gruß Bodo


----------



## boarderking (19. Dezember 2014)

bei 194 und langem Oberkörper könnte auch ein längerer Vorbau helfe.
den spacer mal obengrauf kostet erst mal auch nix.
ansonste.: was bist du vorher gefahren? die geometrie hat sich zu älteren Rädern schon etwas nach hinten verlagert oder zu zb harttail


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Dezember 2014)

So, ich bin seit heute auch stolzer Slide-Carbon-Besitzer.  Habe ein 2015er 8.0 in 20" (183 cm, SL 87 cm) in Bonn mitgenommen, war um 20 % reduziert wegen des Wasserschadens. Da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen. 

Vorher war ich in Koblenz. Bin das Spectral 8.0 EX in M gegen das 7.0 EX in L gefahren, danach das Strive AL 7.0 in L gegen das Race 7.0 in M, inkl. Saint-Pedalen 14,7 zu 14,15 kg. 

Hatte mich schon für das Strive AL 7.0 entschieden. Hat mehr Federweg und mehr Abstand zu meinem Trail-/Tourenfully als das Spectral. Das Slide passte aber noch besser, war leichter und steht jetzt schon in meiner Garage.


----------



## mm_bike (22. Dezember 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> So, ich bin seit heute auch stolzer Slide-Carbon-Besitzer.  Habe ein 2015er 8.0 in 20" (183 cm, SL 87 cm) in Bonn mitgenommen, war um 20 % reduziert wegen des Wasserschadens. Da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen.
> 
> Vorher war ich in Koblenz. Bin das Spectral 8.0 EX in M gegen das 7.0 EX in L gefahren, danach das Strive AL 7.0 in L gegen das Race 7.0 in M, inkl. Saint-Pedalen 14,7 zu 14,15 kg.
> 
> Hatte mich schon für das Strive AL 7.0 entschieden. Hat mehr Federweg und mehr Abstand zu meinem Trail-/Tourenfully als das Spectral. Das Slide passte aber noch besser, war leichter und steht jetzt schon in meiner Garage.


 
Hört sich ja nach tollem Weihnachtsgeschenk an 

Bin auch am überlegen zwischen Slide Carbon und Spectral EX. Bin mir nicht sicher ob das Slide nicht doch zu viel Federweg hat zum Trailtouren fahren.
Wie würdest Du das "Sitz-/Fahrgefühl" zwischen beiden Bikes beschreiben (Länge, Höhe, Federung etc.) - gehe mal davon aus dass Du bei beiden Händlern ein bisschen Probegefahren bist?
Hatten die reduzierten Bikes bei Radon wirkliche einen "Schaden" oder nur eine "Verkaufsaktion"?
Weißt Du wie viele von den 8.0er die noch da hatten (18")? Gabs da auch das X01 reduziert - oder zumindest  zum probefahren?

Danke schon mal für die Infos und viel Spass beim Biken - Wetter passt ja.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Dezember 2014)

mm_bike schrieb:


> Hört sich ja nach tollem Weihnachtsgeschenk an
> 
> Bin auch am überlegen zwischen Slide Carbon und Spectral EX. Bin mir nicht sicher ob das Slide nicht doch zu viel Federweg hat zum Trailtouren fahren.
> Wie würdest Du das "Sitz-/Fahrgefühl" zwischen beiden Bikes beschreiben (Länge, Höhe, Federung etc.) - gehe mal davon aus dass Du bei beiden Händlern ein bisschen Probegefahren bist?
> ...



Wenn du reine Trailtouren fahren willst, ist das Spectral vermutlich eher was für dich. Ich habe schon ein Trailbike, wollte mehr Federweg, wollte mehr in Richtung Enduro.

Sitz-/Fahrgefühl: Hm, da ist das Slide schon sehr nah an dem durch das Weniger an Federweg begründeten direkten Ansprechverhaltens und Kontakts des Spectrals dran, mehr als das Strive. Vor allem macht sich hier das geringere Gewicht des Slides im direkten Vergleich zum Strive bemerkbar. Das Slide dürfte in etwa das Gewicht des Spectrals 7.0 EX haben, habe das Slide noch nicht gewogen. Das 7.0 EX hatte inkl. Saint-Pedalen 13,4 kg. Ansonsten passt mir das Slide von der Geo her mindestens so gut wie das Spectral in L oder das Standard-Strive in L, eher noch einen Tick besser.

Nicht die Bikes haben einen Schaden, der Neubau hat einen Schaden, einen Wasserschaden. Für die anstehenden Sanierungsarbeiten muss alles raus. Deswegen die Rabatte. Immer diese Gerüchte...

Was sonst noch da ist, weiß ich nicht. Zwei 8.0 in 22" sind mir noch aufgefallen. Ruf einfach an. Mir wurde jedenfalls bisher bei jedem Kontakt freundlich und kompetent geholfen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Dezember 2014)

Noch eine Ergänzung: Ich habe mein Slide 8.0 in 20" heute mal gewogen. Ohne Pedale exakt 13,0 kg. Ein guter Wert, wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czar (23. Dezember 2014)

2014er oder 2015er Modell?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Dezember 2014)

2015


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (24. Dezember 2014)

wünsche allen slide ridern ein frohes fest! danke an radon und bodo für das geile bike! ride on!


----------



## Nunni (24. Dezember 2014)

Mein Slide Carbon knackt beim Komprimieren des Dämpfers, wo genau lässt sich nicht richtig lokalisieren; außerdem ist die Kettenführung ständig am Schleifen und die Schaltung lässt sich nicht wirklich dauerhaft funktionierend einstellen, ohne dass es knackt und knattert. War deswegen auch schon mehrmals in der Werkstatt; aber ohne dauerhaften Erfolg. Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## Dusius (24. Dezember 2014)

Das knacken kann alles mögliche sein, vom Sattel bis zu einer nicht festen Schraube, sollte sich schon lokalisieren lassen. Das mit dem Schaltwerk liegt wohl an dem zu großen Loch in dem die Nase des schaltauges sitzt. Die Nase vergrößern oder das Loch verkleinern ;-)


----------



## palexg (24. Dezember 2014)

Nunni schrieb:


> Mein Slide Carbon knackt beim Komprimieren des Dämpfers, wo genau lässt sich nicht richtig lokalisieren; außerdem ist die Kettenführung ständig am Schleifen und die Schaltung lässt sich nicht wirklich dauerhaft funktionierend einstellen, ohne dass es knackt und knattert. War deswegen auch schon mehrmals in der Werkstatt; aber ohne dauerhaften Erfolg. Wer weiß Rat?


Hatte ich bei meinem X01 auch. Das knacken war aber nach der dritten Tour vollständig weg. Das Problem mit der schleifenden Kettenfùhrung hat meine Feile erledigt. Alles bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (24. Dezember 2014)

Hast du ein Slide mit 1x11? ich würde die Kettenführung einfach runter werfen. Habe bei mir ein original Sram Blatt drauf und die Kette ist noch nie abgesprungen.


----------



## palexg (24. Dezember 2014)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> wünsche allen slide ridern ein frohes fest! danke an radon und bodo für das geile bike! ride on!


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das X01 ist für mich die Erfüllung eines Traumes. Danke Bodo. Frohes Fest euch Allen


----------



## Nunni (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe keine 1x11 sondern XT 2-fach (Slide 8.0). Empfiehlt es sich hier auch die Kettenführung zu demontieren? Was genau muss mit der Feile abgeschliffen werden?


----------



## palexg (25. Dezember 2014)

Nunni schrieb:


> Ich habe keine 1x11 sondern XT 2-fach (Slide 8.0). Empfiehlt es sich hier auch die Kettenführung zu demontieren? Was genau muss mit der Feile abgeschliffen werden?


Sorry die Feile ist allenfalls was für die x01 Kettenführung. Dein Umwerfer muss einfach richtig eingestellt werden. Schleifen  bei groß-groß oder klein-klein kann normal sein.


----------



## Mr.Gregor (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Slide - Freunde, möchte mir ein Slide Carbon 8.0 demnächst bestellen... habe nur ein kleines Dilemma :die richtige Größe : M oder L.  Bin selber 181 cm gross und die Schrittlänge beträgt 86 cm. Fahre Trail Touren auch im härterem Gelände mit gelegentlichen Bike Park Besuchen (Geisskopf und Schladming als Beispiel ) Bin bis jetzt einen Cube Stereo in 18.5 gefahren. Könnt Ihr mich da bisschen geistig unterstützen, Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Dusius (26. Dezember 2014)

Also ich würde ein M nehmen an deiner Stelle, ich selber fahre ein L mit 50er Vorbau bei 192 und 92er Schritt. Da scheiden sich aber die Geister, viele hier fahren eher ein größeres Bike.
Ich fahre meins eigentlich ausschließlich berghoch um dann runder zu schreddern 
Prinzipiell hätte ich nichts gegen einen cm mehr Reach, der Unterschied zum XL wäre mir dann aber doch zu viel gewesen.


----------



## ron101 (26. Dezember 2014)

Fahre mit 183cm und ca. 88cm Schritt ein M mag es lieber etwas kompakt und verspielt, da ein Sprünglein dort ein Dröpchen.
L würde wohl auch gehen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## firevsh2o (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Hat hier irgendjemand eine 200er Scheibe hinten montiert? Ist das von Radon freigegeben? 

Ich konnte dazu leider keine Angaben finden.


----------



## firevsh2o (26. Dezember 2014)

Mr.Gregor schrieb:


> Hallo Slide - Freunde, möchte mir ein Slide Carbon 8.0 demnächst bestellen... habe nur ein kleines Dilemma :die richtige Größe : M oder L.  Bin selber 181 cm gross und die Schrittlänge beträgt 86 cm. Fahre Trail Touren auch im härterem Gelände mit gelegentlichen Bike Park Besuchen (Geisskopf und Schladming als Beispiel ) Bin bis jetzt einen Cube Stereo in 18.5 gefahren. Könnt Ihr mich da bisschen geistig unterstützen, Danke im Voraus.



Ich würde prinzipiell immer den größeren Rahmen mit dann kürzerem Vorbau fahren. Sofern es sich mit der Sattelstützenversenkbarkeit ausgeht zumindest. Gerade beim Slide mit seinem tendenziell eher steilen Lenkwinkel würde ich das so machen (bzw. habe ich so gemacht mit XL bei knapp 190cm).


----------



## Dusius (26. Dezember 2014)

Wurde hier schonmal besprochen ich glaube es ist ok bin mir aber nicht sicher, mit der Suchfunktion solltest du eventuell fündig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (26. Dezember 2014)

Wenn, dann würd ich eher vorne eine grössere Scheibe montieren als hinten.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (26. Dezember 2014)

Jo, hinten macht eigentlich rein gar keinen Sinn ;-)


----------



## th_philipp (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand (evtl. sogar ein Radon-Mitarbeiter direkt) ob das Slide Carbon 27,5 X01 für mein Gewicht (110KG Abtropfgewicht, ca. max 120KG mit Ausrüstung) passend ist?
Speziell würde mich interessieren, ob der Monarch Plus RC3 für mein Gewicht geeignet ist.

Ich weiß, dass ein Dämpfer bei einem 70KG Menschen besser funktionieren wird, aber bspw. der CaneCreek DB Inline am Canyon Spectral konnte nicht annnähernd auf einen sinnvollen SAG eingestellt werden.

Also kann ich mit dem Monarch RC3 bei meinem Gewicht glücklich werden?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Dezember 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand (evtl. sogar ein Radon-Mitarbeiter direkt) ob das Slide Carbon 27,5 X01 für mein Gewicht (110KG Abtropfgewicht, ca. max 120KG mit Ausrüstung) passend ist?
> Speziell würde mich interessieren, ob der Monarch Plus RC3 für mein Gewicht geeignet ist.
> ...


Kann ich glaub ich halbwegs Mittreden ( 100-104 kg ) geht ohne große Verluste der Druck ist sehr hoch 18-19 bar aber noch
ok. Mein Slide 160 wiegt ohne Pedale 11,6 kg. und hält ohne Probleme bisher 4800km. Habe bei 3500 km die Kette gewechselt
und in der XO Trail viele Beläge getestet , die Min. BBB sind mein Liebling.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## czar (27. Dezember 2014)

ich bin allerdings genau am oberen Luftdrucklimit des Monarch Plus DebonAir, damit er nur noch selten durchschlägt. Sollte ich das einhalten oder kann ich ihn auch ein Stück darüber hinaus aufpumpen?
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Dusius (27. Dezember 2014)

Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach 10kg ab? mit der richtigen Ernährung und Bewegung geht das in einigen Tagen


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (27. Dezember 2014)

Nabend zusammen. Nun da hier die nächsten tage Schneematsch liegt, wird das rad mal zerlegt und ordentlich sauber gemacht. fragen dazu (wurde hier teilweise schon mal angesprochen): 

1. die gleitlager der dämpferaufnahme ohne fett einbauen, richtig?

2. Was ist mit den lagern am hauptlager der umlenkwippe und des horstlinks? Fett or no fett?
Danke euch!


----------



## czar (27. Dezember 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach 10kg ab? mit der richtigen Ernährung und Bewegung geht das in einigen Tagen



ich wiege auch nichtmal soviel wie die beiden Jungs über mir, sondern nur 92 KG ohne Ausrüstung auf 1,94.
Der Sag ist auch niedrig genug (ich probiere gerade so 20%). Der Hinterbau fühlt sich erstmal bockhart an. Bei mittleren Schlägen schlägt er aber immer mal wieder durch. Die Strecke bei uns vom Melibokus herunter hat keine künstlichen Sprünge und ich pumpe bei jeder Abfahrt mehr Luft drauf, bin jetzt schon bei 320 PSI.


----------



## Dusius (27. Dezember 2014)

Also ich fahre bei auch ca 92 kg fahrfertig mit 220 PSI hab eigentlich nie Durchschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czar (27. Dezember 2014)

mit welchem Dämpfer?


----------



## Dusius (27. Dezember 2014)

Monarch plus DA


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Dezember 2014)

czar schrieb:


> ich wiege auch nichtmal soviel wie die beiden Jungs über mir, sondern nur 92 KG ohne Ausrüstung auf 1,94.
> Der Sag ist auch niedrig genug (ich probiere gerade so 20%). Der Hinterbau fühlt sich erstmal bockhart an. Bei mittleren Schlägen schlägt er aber immer mal wieder durch. Die Strecke bei uns vom Melibokus herunter hat keine künstlichen Sprünge und ich pumpe bei jeder Abfahrt mehr Luft drauf, bin jetzt schon bei 320 PSI.


Was für ein Dämpfer, zur Not schreib mich an sind ja nicht weit auseinander.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## barnsi79 (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute!
Muss euch leider mit dem Thema Rahmengröße nerven
Bin 1,87 gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89-90cm.
Würde mit dem Bike gerne Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern bei mir in den Salzburger Hohen Tauern fahren
Wäre das Bike in L mit längern Vorbau
oder das Xl mit kürzern Vorbau geeignet? Oder ist das Xl sowieso zu gross?
Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## th_philipp (27. Dezember 2014)

Mein Hausberg ist auch der Frankenstein und der Melibokus. Wohne da wo das lokale Bier mit dem Hufeisen herkommt 

@czar @BODOPROBST 
Das hört sich bei Euch unterschiedlich an. Fahrt Ihr beide den von Radon verbauten Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair?
Habt Ihr Spacer zur Verkleinerung der Luftkammer drin?

Gibt es eigentlich im Großraum Darmstadt Servicepartner wo man sich ein Slide für ein paar Stunden oder ein WE leihen kann?

VG,
Thorsten


----------



## Dusius (27. Dezember 2014)

Wieso sollte man einen debonair im Bike haben und dann die Luftkammer verkleinern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (27. Dezember 2014)

Evtl. weil der Dämpfer orginal verbaut war und man im Nachhinein feststellte, dass man für sein Körpergewicht mehr Progression benötigt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Dezember 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man einen debonair im Bike haben und dann die Luftkammer verkleinern?


Die Serie hat beim RT3 keine Plus 4 Spacer .


----------



## Dusius (28. Dezember 2014)

Aber ist das tolle am Debon Air nicht unter anderem auch die vergrößerte Luftkammer? Wenn man die dann wieder durch Spacer verkleinert hat man doch gar nichts davon oder?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Dezember 2014)

barnsi79 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Muss euch leider mit dem Thema Rahmengröße nerven
> Bin 1,87 gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89-90cm.
> Würde mit dem Bike gerne Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern bei mir in den Salzburger Hohen Tauern fahren
> ...



Ich würde auf jeden Fall 20" nehmen. Ich habe mich bei 183 cm und 87 cm SL für 20" entschieden. Der Reach passt mir sehr gut. Überlege noch, den 65er Atlas-Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren zu tauschen. Hier hättest du also noch Luft. Und die Sattelstütze ist bei mir auch nur sehr wenig ausgezogen. 22" dürfte dir zu groß sein.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Dezember 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Aber ist das tolle am Debon Air nicht unter anderem auch die vergrößerte Luftkammer? Wenn man die dann wieder durch Spacer verkleinert hat man doch gar nichts davon oder?


der große Vorteil ist die große Negativkammer, wird ab 2016 bei RS und Fox auch Umgesetzt.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Dezember 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Mein Hausberg ist auch der Frankenstein und der Melibokus. Wohne da wo das lokale Bier mit dem Hufeisen herkommt
> 
> @czar @BODOPROBST
> Das hört sich bei Euch unterschiedlich an. Fahrt Ihr beide den von Radon verbauten Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair?
> ...


Bin mehr 20km Östlich unterwegs, aber auch gerne am Frankenstein am Melibokus kenne ich mich schon weniger gut aus.
Du bist der mit 110kg wie groß bist du.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## th_philipp (28. Dezember 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bin mehr 20km Östlich unterwegs, aber auch gerne am Frankenstein am Melibokus kenne ich mich schon weniger gut aus.
> Du bist der mit 110kg wie groß bist du.  Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo,

ich bin 1,86cm groß bei 110kg.

Wie findest Du die Bergauf-Performance? Im Odenwald geht es ja viel hoch und runter.
Momentan fahre ich noch ein 15 Jahre altes NoPogo 
VG,
Thorsten


----------



## Nesium (28. Dezember 2014)

Bodo muss die Bergaufperformance als Radon-Konstrukteur auch gut finden, sonst wäre wohl ein anderes Bike entstanden 
Und es ist im Uphill definitiv eines der besten auf dem Markt.


----------



## A3.W. (28. Dezember 2014)

Hier findet ihr meinen superleichten Aufbau des Slide. Mit Sicherheit gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber für meinen Anwendungsbereich perfekt. Scaled Sizing, 6 Gänge, 9,9kg. Mal etwas anderes. Gabel und Bereifung werden noch geändert.


----------



## filiale (28. Dezember 2014)

@A3.W. kannst du mal bitte eine Teileliste aufzeigen, Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Dezember 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Bodo muss die Bergaufperformance als Radon-Konstrukteur auch gut finden, sonst wäre wohl ein anderes Bike entstanden
> Und es ist im Uphill definitiv eines der besten auf dem Markt.


Aber wenn nicht wer es nicht so Entstanden, da mir wichtig ist das beides gut ist. Fast alle Biker fahren mit Freunden und es ist
meiner Ansicht nach furchtbar wenn man sich dann mit seinen Bike rumärgert . Aber von einen No Pogo das ist schon ein
riesen Sprung ( bin ich das letzte mal vor 15 Jahren gefahren habe da die Cyele Craft Gemacht und mit den CSP verglichen )
Gruß Bodo


----------



## th_philipp (28. Dezember 2014)

Das 1999er Pogo mit Thermoshape ist mir mittlerweile zu sehr gestreckt. Die neuen Geometrien kommen mir dann immer sehr kompakt vor weil ich halt 15 Jahre auf das Pogo geeicht bin.
Das Slide hat eigentlich sehr viel Federweg für Touren - jedoch finde ich Ausstattung und Gewicht interessant. Auf dem Eurobike Demoday habe ich dann festgestellt,dass mehr Federweg aber auch Laune machen kann. Obwohl bei uns schon ein Radon Stage Diva im Keller steht, hatte ich das Slide Carbon damals aber noch nicht auf dem Zettel stehen.

Daher sind meine Überlegungen bei den Fragen ob die Geo passt und ob das Fahrwerk für meine 110kg passt.

Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit ein Slide Carbon in L bzw. 20" in Darmstadt im Gelände zu fahren? Vielleicht über Radon Servicepartner? Gibt es geplante Radon Demodays irgendwann hier in der Nähe?


----------



## A3.W. (28. Dezember 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> @A3.W. kannst du mal bitte eine Teileliste aufzeigen, Danke.



Hier eine grobe Teileliste:
Gabel: Fox 34 CTD Fit mit Tune Steckachse (läuft geschmeidig durch Bettbahnöl)
Dämpfer: RS Monarch RT3
VR: Ryde Trace Trail29 25mm (Innenweite), Tune King 15, Sapim Laser, Rocket Ron Evo Lite (Tubeless mit Alu-Ventil)
HR: Ryde Trace Trail27,5 25mm (Innenweite), Tune Kong 142 X-12, Sapim Laser, Thunder Burt Evo Snakeskin (Tubeless mit Alu-Ventil)
Bremsen: XTR mit zahlreichen Al/Ti-Tuning Schrauben (z.T selbst gebaut), Ashima AiNeon2 180 Vr/Hr
Antrieb: XX1 Kurbel Q156, Absolute Black Direct Mount Kettenblatt 30t, X.0 Schaltwerk, XTR/Dura Ace Kassette 6-Fach, Custom Carbon-KeFü, Nukeproof Electron Pedale mit Titan Achse
Cockpit: Point Split Second Ti 50mm, MT Carbon Flat-Lenker 740mm
Sitzone: Tune Speedneedle, Volcar Carbon Stütze 340mm, KCNC Klemme

In Zukunft soll noch eine Pike dran, ein neuer Nobby Nic Lite ans VR und ein Racing Ralph Snakeskin oder sowas an das HR. Sollte gewichtsmäßig ähnlich bleiben.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2014)

A3.W. schrieb:


> Hier eine grobe Teileliste:
> Gabel: Fox 34 CTD Fit mit Tune Steckachse (läuft geschmeidig durch Bettbahnöl)
> Dämpfer: RS Monarch RT3
> VR: Ryde Trace Trail29 25mm (Innenweite), Tune King 15, Sapim Laser, Rocket Ron Evo Lite (Tubeless mit Alu-Ventil)
> ...


Super aber natürlich nicht für Jedermann . Ein Tipp für 16 kommt eine F34 mit unter 1700gr.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Das 1999er Pogo mit Thermoshape ist mir mittlerweile zu sehr gestreckt. Die neuen Geometrien kommen mir dann immer sehr kompakt vor weil ich halt 15 Jahre auf das Pogo geeicht bin.
> Das Slide hat eigentlich sehr viel Federweg für Touren - jedoch finde ich Ausstattung und Gewicht interessant. Auf dem Eurobike Demoday habe ich dann festgestellt,dass mehr Federweg aber auch Laune machen kann. Obwohl bei uns schon ein Radon Stage Diva im Keller steht, hatte ich das Slide Carbon damals aber noch nicht auf dem Zettel stehen.
> 
> Daher sind meine Überlegungen bei den Fragen ob die Geo passt und ob das Fahrwerk für meine 110kg passt.
> ...


Das Bike kannst an Centurion Verkaufen das ein Termoshape überlebt hat und dann auch noch bei deinen Gewicht Wahnsinn .
Sende wir einfach eine Mail ich schau mal das ich ein Testrad bekomme.									 Gruß Bodo


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (29. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## reflux (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab gestern im Thread gelesen, dass die Pike im Slide SE 8.0 2014 keine Volumenspacer hat, finde diese Info aber nicht wieder.
Sind in der DPA Pike jetzt Spacer drin (wieviele) oder nicht ?


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (29. Dezember 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern im Thread gelesen, dass die Pike im Slide SE 8.0 2014 keine Volumenspacer hat, finde diese Info aber nicht wieder.
> Sind in der DPA Pike jetzt Spacer drin (wieviele) oder nicht ?



Nein sind keine drin. Kein Platz wegen DPA - bisher.


----------



## Chillout_KA (29. Dezember 2014)

die Luftkammerspacer/Tokens gibt es nur für die SoloAir Pike, für die DPA Pike gibt es die Möglichkeit der Tokens nicht, leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2014)

A3.W. schrieb:


> Hier eine grobe Teileliste:
> Gabel: Fox 34 CTD Fit mit Tune Steckachse (läuft geschmeidig durch Bettbahnöl)
> Dämpfer: RS Monarch RT3
> VR: Ryde Trace Trail29 25mm (Innenweite), Tune King 15, Sapim Laser, Rocket Ron Evo Lite (Tubeless mit Alu-Ventil)
> ...




Sehr geil ! Besonders vorne 29" und hinten 27,5", das muß sich genial fahren


----------



## th_philipp (29. Dezember 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Bike kannst an Centurion Verkaufen das ein Termoshape überlebt hat und dann auch noch bei deinen Gewicht Wahnsinn .
> Sende wir einfach eine Mail ich schau mal das ich ein Testrad bekomme. Gruß Bodo



Ich weiß gar nicht warum die Thermoshapes so einen schlechten Ruf haben. Fast immer wenn ich auf dem Melibokus bin wird das interessiert angeschaut. Aber ich glaube das liegt daran, dass die Leute sich wundern, warum noch jemand mit so einem alten Rad fährt und am Leben ist 
80mm vorne und 120mm hinten mit Felgenbremsen geht halt auch wenn man nicht weiß, dass das allgemein für unfahrbar gehalten wird. Aber früher war das halt so  Da gab es noch eine Judy DH mit 80mm Federweg, und die coolen Leute fuhren ne Judy XL oder ne Z1 mit 100mm als reine Downhill/Freeride Gabel und die Gummistiefel waren aus Holz.

Ich fahre spontan morgen mal nach Bonn und schau mir das Slide Carbon erstmal live an.

VG,
Thorsten


----------



## reflux (29. Dezember 2014)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Nein sind keine drin. Kein Platz wegen DPA - bisher.





Chillout2013 schrieb:


> die Luftkammerspacer/Tokens gibt es nur für die SoloAir Pike, für die DPA Pike gibt es die Möglichkeit der Tokens nicht, leider...



und täuscht das oder kriegt man die Pike so nicht bis zum Federwegsanschlag ? fahre mit 30% sag (alles komplett offen) und im oberen bereich den bereich des sag nochmal als nicht nutzbaren federweg - ist das verstädnlich  ?


----------



## Brausa (29. Dezember 2014)

A3.W. schrieb:


> Hier findet ihr meinen superleichten Aufbau des Slide. Mit Sicherheit gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber für meinen Anwendungsbereich perfekt. Scaled Sizing, 6 Gänge, 9,9kg. Mal etwas anderes. Gabel und Bereifung werden noch geändert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345793



Hi,
danke für deinen Post! Ich find das Slide X01 recht interessant. Allerdings würd ich mir einen Lenkwinkel mit 65,x ° wünschen. Zuerst dachte ich an ein Angle set. Evtl. noch interessanter wäre es aber die Pike gegen eine 29er samt Laufrad zu tauschen. Ich denke mal Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe sollten noch passen.

-> Passt eine 160er 29er Gabel samt 29er Vorderrad mit dickem Reifen (z.B. Magic Mary) kollisionsfrei?
-> Alternativ: Passt ein Winkelsteuersatz?


----------



## ron101 (29. Dezember 2014)

@reflux 
Habe meine Pike auch schon durchgeschlagen als ich etwas zu weit gekommen bin und über die Landung gesprungen bin.
Sollte die die aber auch mal aushalten wenns nicht dauernd ist.

Cheers
ron


----------



## reflux (30. Dezember 2014)

schlägt


ron101 schrieb:


> @reflux
> Habe meine Pike auch schon durchgeschlagen als ich etwas zu weit gekommen bin und über die Landung gesprungen bin.
> Sollte die die aber auch mal aushalten wenns nicht dauernd ist.
> 
> ...


sie schlägt aber eben nicht durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie hast du das denn versucht? lass halt mal die Luft ab und schau ob sie ganz zusammen geht.


----------



## bullswildrush (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab auch immer noch nen guten cm Luft bis sie durchschlägt... Bei 30 % SAG bekomm sie auch nicht an ihre Grenzen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Dezember 2014)

Eine kurze Frage: Vor einigen Monaten war hier mal die Rede davon, dass der eine oder andere den Hinterbau von innen mit 3M-Scotchgard-Folie beklebt hat. Ich habe die entsprechenden Stellen aus dem Juli auch gefunden. Nur: Kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen, um welche Folie es sich konkret handelt und wie sie reingeklebt wird.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tapfererkrieger (30. Dezember 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> schlägt
> 
> sie schlägt aber eben nicht durch


 
Ich fahre meine mit ca 20% Sag. Bei normalen Waldtouren schlägt meine auch bei weitem nicht durch, aber letztens war ich an meinem Homespot ein bisschen Freeriden und da war der Gummiring auch ganz zu oberst, als ich unten ankam.

Versuchs wirklich mal mit luftablassen! Wenn du sie so nicht ganz rein bringst, könnte evtl zuviel Öl in der Chargerkartusche sein.
Bei der ersten Kartusche in meiner Boxxer wars so. Ich konnte sie nicht weiter als 16cm einfedern ohne die Stahlfeder. Es ging dann auch nicht lange, und er Bladder hatte einen Riss... Die 2. Kartusche, welche ich auf Garantie erhalten habe, funktioniert so wie sie soll. Ich kann diese auch komplet einfedern ohne die Feder. Und den Federweg beim Fahren nutze ich jetzt auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## dahinroller (30. Dezember 2014)

Zugführungen am Rahmen....
Hallo habe seit einigen Wochen auch ein Radon Slide Carbon 160 9.0. 
Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass bereits eine der Kunststoffzugführungen am Rahmen rissen ist.
Es handelt sich um so ein Teil, aber für zwei Züge. Hat also ne Form wie ne 8. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich so etwas bestellen kann?
Habe im Netz außer dieser Einfachausführung nichts gefunden.
Schon mal Danke!

PS: das Rad ist mega!!! Bin echt begeistert...

Gruß Holger


----------



## reflux (30. Dezember 2014)

tapfererkrieger schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine mit ca 20% Sag. Bei normalen Waldtouren schlägt meine auch bei weitem nicht durch, aber letztens war ich an meinem Homespot ein bisschen Freeriden und da war der Gummiring auch ganz zu oberst, als ich unten ankam.
> 
> Versuchs wirklich mal mit luftablassen! Wenn du sie so nicht ganz rein bringst, könnte evtl zuviel Öl in der Chargerkartusche sein.
> Bei der ersten Kartusche in meiner Boxxer wars so. Ich konnte sie nicht weiter als 16cm einfedern ohne die Stahlfeder. Es ging dann auch nicht lange, und er Bladder hatte einen Riss... Die 2. Kartusche, welche ich auf Garantie erhalten habe, funktioniert so wie sie soll. Ich kann diese auch komplet einfedern ohne die Feder. Und den Federweg beim Fahren nutze ich jetzt auch sehr gut aus.


ich kann sie ganz eindrücken ohne luft, vlt. muss ich einfacher etwas ruppiger fahren 
ich werde berichten


----------



## Hades121 (30. Dezember 2014)

Nunni schrieb:


> ...außerdem ist die Kettenführung ständig am Schleifen...
> Ich habe keine 1x11 sondern XT 2-fach (Slide 8.0).


Hatte ich anfangs auch, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass Radon eine Schraube mit zu großem Kopf verbaut hat (siehe Bild). Dadurch konnte der Umwerfer nicht in seine Grundposition und die Kette war auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt ständig am schleifen.
Schraube getauscht, seitdem ist Ruhe...


----------



## A3.W. (31. Dezember 2014)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für deinen Post! Ich find das Slide X01 recht interessant. Allerdings würd ich mir einen Lenkwinkel mit 65,x ° wünschen. Zuerst dachte ich an ein Angle set. Evtl. noch interessanter wäre es aber die Pike gegen eine 29er samt Laufrad zu tauschen. Ich denke mal Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe sollten noch passen.
> 
> -> Passt eine 160er 29er Gabel samt 29er Vorderrad mit dickem Reifen (z.B. Magic Mary) kollisionsfrei?
> -> Alternativ: Passt ein Winkelsteuersatz?



Ich habe eine 150mm 29er Gabel verbaut und würde (für mich) auch keine 160er samt 29er Laufrad verbauen. Die Geo ändert sich dann zu stark. Das 29er VR baut die Front um 19mm höher als 27,5 zoll. Das ist schon eine Menge. Um das zu kompensieren habe ich die 150mm Gabel verbaut. Macht dennoch eine 9mm höhere Front als üblich (mal unabhängig von der EBL der Gabel). Dafür habe ich auch alle Steuerrohr-Spacer rausgeschmissen und fahre einen Flatbar. Das Rad bügelt so über alles drüber, was sich mir in den Weg stellt.

Kollisionen mit dem 29er am Rahmen oder sonstwie gibt es keine. Ist auch noch viel Platz. (Bild)


----------



## Brausa (31. Dezember 2014)

super, danke! 10mm Erhöhung find ich jetzt nicht tragisch, das sind ja unter 5mm am Tretlager. Das wäre also schonmal eine Option zum Testen.

Wie schauts mit Angle-Set aus. Keiner Erfahrungen ob es hier was passendes gibt?


----------



## A3.W. (31. Dezember 2014)

Bei einer 160mm Gabel hast du 19mm Erhöhung (7,8mm am Tretlager) mit 29zoll - Lenkwinkel kommt auf 65,5 Grad. Das ist eine ganze Menge finde ich. Das Rad neigt dann zum Überkippen.

Bei einer 150mm Gabel hast du entsprechend 9mm Erhöhung mit 29zoll (3,3mm am Tretlager)(wie bei mir) - Lenkwinkel kommt auf 66,5 Grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (31. Dezember 2014)

Brausa schrieb:


> super, danke! 10mm Erhöhung find ich jetzt nicht tragisch, das sind ja unter 5mm am Tretlager. Das wäre also schonmal eine Option zum Testen.
> 
> Wie schauts mit Angle-Set aus. Keiner Erfahrungen ob es hier was passendes gibt?


bei works components angle-set ist das problem, dass der schafft der verbauten pike zu kurz ist - sonst hätte ich das bereits


----------



## Brausa (31. Dezember 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> bei works components angle-set ist das problem, dass der schafft der verbauten pike zu kurz ist - sonst hätte ich das bereits


Das passt? Dann bestell ich den Hobel und Spiel mich mit dem 29er Vorderrad. Wenns nix is eben den Steuersatz und zur Not andere Gabel. Bei dem Preis ist ja bissl Tunimg Geld drin


----------



## Brausa (31. Dezember 2014)

A3.W. schrieb:


> Bei einer 160mm Gabel hast du 19mm Erhöhung (7,8mm am Tretlager) mit 29zoll - Lenkwinkel kommt auf 65,5 Grad. Das ist eine ganze Menge finde ich. Das Rad neigt dann zum Überkippen.
> 
> Bei einer 150mm Gabel hast du entsprechend 9mm Erhöhung mit 29zoll (3,3mm am Tretlager)(wie bei mir) - Lenkwinkel kommt auf 66,5 Grad.



65,5°, exzellent  Lediglich auf die Tretlagererhöhung könnte ich verzichten, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
Aber ich denke du hast die längere Einbaulänge der Gabel vergessen, oder? Was ich gefunden habe ist die 160er 29er Pike fast 20mm länger als die 650b Version.


----------



## A3.W. (31. Dezember 2014)

Die 20mm EBL der Gabel decken sich mit dem 19mm größeren Radius des 29ers gegenüber dem 27,5.


----------



## Brausa (1. Januar 2015)

Ah, Gedankenfehler. Danke dir!


----------



## reflux (1. Januar 2015)

Brausa schrieb:


> Das passt? Dann bestell ich den Hobel und Spiel mich mit dem 29er Vorderrad. Wenns nix is eben den Steuersatz und zur Not andere Gabel. Bei dem Preis ist ja bissl Tunimg Geld drin


Laut Works components passt es-aber der gabelschaft müsste zum einbaue etwas länger sein


----------



## reflux (1. Januar 2015)

A3.W. schrieb:


> Bei einer 160mm Gabel hast du 19mm Erhöhung (7,8mm am Tretlager) mit 29zoll - Lenkwinkel kommt auf 65,5 Grad. Das ist eine ganze Menge finde ich. Das Rad neigt dann zum Überkippen.
> 
> Bei einer 150mm Gabel hast du entsprechend 9mm Erhöhung mit 29zoll (3,3mm am Tretlager)(wie bei mir) - Lenkwinkel kommt auf 66,5 Grad.


Und wie wäre es mit 29" 160mm Gabel und 27,5 VR ?


----------



## Brausa (1. Januar 2015)

A3.W. schrieb:


> Die 20mm EBL der Gabel decken sich mit dem 19mm größeren Radius des 29ers gegenüber dem 27,5.



Nochmal nachgedacht bin ich nicht dabei. Die Achse hebt sich um den größeren Radius vom Boden. Also 19mm lt. deinen Angaben. Dann kommt die längere Gabel die das ganze um den Lenkwinkel korrigiert weiter anhebt. Bei einer 160er Pike reden wir in Summe von ca 35mm. Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## A3.W. (2. Januar 2015)

Ja richtig. Da hatte ich einen Denkfehler. Radius + Anteil der verlängerten EBL der Gabel. Bei meinem Rad habe ich noch mit den Reifenhöhen nachgebessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Januar 2015)

Eine Frage zum Kettenstrebenschutz: Reicht euch der auf der oberen Seite der Kettenstrebe aufgeklebte Schutz aus oder habt ihr noch einen zusätzlichen Kettenstrebenschutz um die Strebe gewickelt, weil die Kette auch von unten an die Strebe schlägt?


----------



## ron101 (3. Januar 2015)

Habe nur den aufgeklebten, dafür habe ich einige Lackplatzer unten wo die Kette hingeschlagen hat.
Ebenfalls ist der Lack auch ab, da wo meine Five Ten hie und da mal an der Strebe streifen.
Das war jedoch auch bei meinem vorigen Alu Frame so.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Brausa (3. Januar 2015)

A3.W. schrieb:


> Ja richtig. Da hatte ich einen Denkfehler. Radius + Anteil der verlängerten EBL der Gabel. Bei meinem Rad habe ich noch mit den Reifenhöhen nachgebessert.



Wie hoch ist dein Tretlager jetzt gemessen mit der 140er Gabel?


----------



## Dusius (3. Januar 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Kettenstrebenschutz: Reicht euch der auf der oberen Seite der Kettenstrebe aufgeklebte Schutz aus oder habt ihr noch einen zusätzlichen Kettenstrebenschutz um die Strebe gewickelt, weil die Kette auch von unten an die Strebe schlägt?



Habe noch zwei Schichten Slapper Tape drüber geklebt, unter die Sitzstreben auch ein kleines Stück (hinten).


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Januar 2015)

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. So etwas hatte ich mir gedacht. Werde dann noch die Kettenstrebe mit einem alten Schlauch oder einem Neoprenteil umwickeln.

Der gesamte Hinterbau sowie die Sitzstrebe werden ohnehin noch mit 3M-Lackschutzfolie beklebt. Ich habe ja noch Zeit, werde mir noch einen selbstgebastelten LRS gönnen und die originalen DT Swiss M1700 Spline 2 jungfräulich verticken.


----------



## A3.W. (3. Januar 2015)

Brausa schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist dein Tretlager jetzt gemessen mit der 140er Gabel?



Ich bin jetzt mal weg vom Herumrechnen auf dem Papier und habe an meinem Rad Maß angelegt. Die Tretlagerhöhe beträgt bei meinem Aufbau (29er VR mit 150mm Fox Gabel) 336mm (also nur 2mm mehr als die Herstellerangabe mit 650b). Der Lenkwinkel liegt bei 62°.



Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Kettenstrebenschutz: Reicht euch der auf der oberen Seite der Kettenstrebe aufgeklebte Schutz aus oder habt ihr noch einen zusätzlichen Kettenstrebenschutz um die Strebe gewickelt, weil die Kette auch von unten an die Strebe schlägt?



Ich habe noch etwas Seitenwand eines alten Schwalbe RoRo als zusätzlichen Schutz benutzt. War ein ziemliches Gefimmel, aber Hauer gibts in meiner Kettenstrebe dadurch kaum. (siehe Bilder)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (3. Januar 2015)

Das geht aber auch schöner


----------



## ron101 (4. Januar 2015)

So schaut halt mit der Zeit das gute Strebchen aus wenn man nix macht.






Cheers
ron


----------



## radmodi (4. Januar 2015)

Sorry, aber du stattest dein schönes bike mit feinsten und leichtesten Komponenten (9,9kg) aus und tackerst dir dann krum und schief einen alten Fahrradschlauch an die Kettenstrebe? Dafür gibt es für ein paar Euro, hunderte bessere und schönere Varianten. Gut, ist dein bike und du kannst damit machen was du willst...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Januar 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> So schaut halt mit der Zeit das gute Strebchen aus wenn man nix macht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oha!  Das ist aber nicht schön. Vor allem, wenn es sich um einen lackierten Rahmen handelt. 

Ich werde es zunächst mit einem alten Schlauch versuchen, den ich schon zurechtgeschnitten habe. Notfalls muss ich noch einen Neoprenschutz des Radherstellers bestellen.


----------



## Aalex (4. Januar 2015)

da haben min. zwei lagen scho n gelitten

herzlichen glückwunsch.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (4. Januar 2015)

Das hätte man für sehr kleines Geld verhindern können...


----------



## slowlifter (4. Januar 2015)

die Schäden kommen aber doch nicht durch die Kette, oder?


----------



## ron101 (5. Januar 2015)

Das rechts ist von der Kette, das links vom Schuh.
Falls es mich mal stören sollte, werde ich auch so was hässliches drum kleben ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Aalex (5. Januar 2015)

das solltest du. 2-3 lagen kann aber muss nicht kritisch sein und mehr sollten es auf keinen fall werden.

beim rechten sieht man nicht wirklich wie tief die eine macke da drin ist, aber das solltest du beobachten.

würde da dringlich zu einem schutz raten. die kettenstrebe an dem rad ist mit am meisten belastet und da kann sowas ganz schnell ins auge gehen.

ich frag mich gerade eher wie du es soweit hast kommen lassen. man merkt doch wenn man mit dem schuh irgendwo dran reibt? spätestens wenn nur noch grundierung da is macht man sich doch mal gedanken..


----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Falls es mich mal stören sollte, werde ich auch so was hässliches drum kleben ;-)



Es geht mehr darum daß Du Material abnimmst (mit dem Schuh) was im Laufe der Zeit zu einem Ermüdungsbruch führen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (5. Januar 2015)

Ja werde auch mal was hässliches rankleben 
Obschon die Streben brechen in der Regel auf der Bremsscheiben Seite und nicht auf der Antriebseite.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (5. Januar 2015)

Man kann auch was machen ohne das es schlecht aussieht.


----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Obschon die Streben brechen in der Regel auf der Bremsscheiben Seite und nicht auf der Antriebseite.



Stimmt, aber nur, wenn nicht auf der Antriebsseite, so wie bei Dir, Material abgetragen wird.


----------



## czar (6. Januar 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Das 1999er Pogo mit Thermoshape ist mir mittlerweile zu sehr gestreckt. Die neuen Geometrien kommen mir dann immer sehr kompakt vor weil ich halt 15 Jahre auf das Pogo geeicht bin.
> Das Slide hat eigentlich sehr viel Federweg für Touren - jedoch finde ich Ausstattung und Gewicht interessant. Auf dem Eurobike Demoday habe ich dann festgestellt,dass mehr Federweg aber auch Laune machen kann. Obwohl bei uns schon ein Radon Stage Diva im Keller steht, hatte ich das Slide Carbon damals aber noch nicht auf dem Zettel stehen.
> 
> Daher sind meine Überlegungen bei den Fragen ob die Geo passt und ob das Fahrwerk für meine 110kg passt.
> ...




Hallo Phillip,
Ich wohne in Darmstadt und arbeite in Pfungstadt, wir könnten uns gerne treffen um mal eine Runde zu heizen. Habe aber eben das 22´´  8.0 SE und auch nur das eine, weil ich kein Servicepartner bin


----------



## Aalex (7. Januar 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ja werde auch mal was hässliches rankleben
> Obschon die Streben brechen in der Regel auf der Bremsscheiben Seite und nicht auf der Antriebseite.
> 
> Cheers
> ron




das ist quatsch

bremsscheibenseitig ist die sitzstrebe die stärker belastete strebe aufgrund des bremsmoments. 

damit haben die kettenstreben aber nix zu schaffen. auf deiner zerschrabbelten kettenstrebe ist immerhin der kettenzug drauf. geringer werdende wanddicke ist hier sehr ungünstig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Doomassen (9. Januar 2015)

XColi schrieb:


> Hallo Slide Gemeinde
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Monarch Debonair RT3 aus dem neuen Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 umzurüsten/ upzugraden auf den Monarch Debonair RT3 *PLUS* aus dem neuen Slide 160 Carbon X01?
> 
> Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe


Wie ist die Sache ausgegangen ? Hast du hier Hilfe von Radon bekommen?
Ich habe auch vor den Dämpfer zu tauschen.


----------



## Dusius (9. Januar 2015)

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen?

Sicher geht das.
Nur musst du es hakt selber machen oder irgendwo machen lassen, direkt beim Kauf geht das nicht.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (10. Januar 2015)

@Doomassen:

Umrüstung musst du selbst machen, ist aber kein großer Akt  VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doomassen (11. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich für das Slide einen passenden Foliensatz bekomme. Möchte mein neues Radl erst bekleben bevor wir in den Dreck gehen ;-)


----------



## czar (11. Januar 2015)

das ist doch schon komplett mit so grauer Folie abgeklebt überall wo der Lack gefährdet ist (Unterrohr, Kettenstrebe).


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Januar 2015)

Mir wurde diese Folie empfohlen. Nächste Wochenende klebt sie mir ein befreundeter professioneller Folierer ein.


----------



## Doomassen (11. Januar 2015)

czar schrieb:


> das ist doch schon komplett mit so grauer Folie abgeklebt überall wo der Lack gefährdet ist (Unterrohr, Kettenstrebe).


Ja es gibt aber noch andere Stellen wo es Sinn macht Folie zu bekleben ( meine Meinung)


----------



## Doomassen (11. Januar 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Mir wurde diese Folie empfohlen. Nächste Wochenende klebt sie mir ein befreundeter professioneller Folierer ein.


Danke !!


----------



## Dusius (11. Januar 2015)

Also so Folie bekommt man auch noch alleine drauf geklebt, dafür muss man kein professioneller Folienbekleber sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Januar 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also so Folie bekommt man auch noch alleine drauf geklebt, dafür muss man kein professioneller Folienbekleber sein



Das ist richtig. Mir fehlt aber die Zeit für derlei Spielereien. Der Job geht vor.


----------



## czar (12. Januar 2015)

und wo außer an den Stellen an denen eh schon welche ist soll man noch Folie verkleben?


----------



## ron101 (12. Januar 2015)

Weiss nicht genau wie man die Stelle nennt, aber da wo beim Hinterrad die Steinchen welche in den matschigen Reifen stecken bleiben streifen, dieser Bügel oben und der Bogen unten wo das Rad durchläuft. Dort habe ich mir ne hässliche 3M Folie geklebt. Die ist aber mittlerweile durchgescheuert und sollte ich mal wieder erneuern.
Ansonsten ist so nen Bike ja zum benutzen da, und da gibt es über die Jahre automatisch auch abnutzungserscheinungen das passiert halt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (12. Januar 2015)

Muss natürlich jeder selber wissen wie und ob er sein Bike abkleben will. Müssen tut man das nicht aber eventuell will man es ja.


----------



## ron101 (12. Januar 2015)

Werde nun mal das von Dusius empfohlene Slappertape ausprobieren. Hoffe das ist etwas beständiger als die 3M Folie.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Beach90 (12. Januar 2015)

Dank 27,5 rollt es sehr angenehm in der Ebene. Bergab hats nen rassigen Spieltrieb. Ich denke da wird mit dem Bike so einiges mehr möglich sein. An das tiefe Tretlager muss ich mich aber erst noch gewöhnen. Da ich dieses Jahr 8 Transalpes guiden werde, war mir eine 2 Fach Kurbel wichtig. Zusammen mit der absenkbaren Pike kann ich damit auch beruhig die Alpenpässe hochkurbeln.







Und in Action:


----------



## Deleted 329269 (12. Januar 2015)

Hi,
hab mir Slide carbon xo in M  2015 bestellt.
Bin mir aber wegen Rahmengröße nicht sicher.
Bin 176 cm groß Schrittlänge 84,5  67kg Schulter 46cm Torso 65 und Armlänge 60 cm.
Was denkt ihr oder wer fährt L mit meinen Maßen
Bin heute Giant Trance in L gefahren , deren Geometrie fast Slide L entspricht.
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gsi


----------



## biking-wc (12. Januar 2015)

@gsi Da bist du meiner Meinung nach noch eher an S dran als an L - denke aber M wird gut passen.
Ich habe bei 176 und SL 82 (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) ein M. 
Bei mit ist die Sattelstütze fast komplett versenkt - größer wäre für mich nicht möglich!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Januar 2015)

gsi schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mir Slide carbon xo in M  2015 bestellt.
> Bin mir aber wegen Rahmengröße nicht sicher.
> Bin 176 cm groß Schrittlänge 84,5  67kg Schulter 46cm Torso 65 und Armlänge 60 cm.
> ...


Wir würden auch eher auf 18" (M) hin beraten. Bei Unsicherheiten gerne nochmal persönlich mit unserern Beratern Kontakt aufnehmen. Die können anhand der Fahrgewohnheiten und persönlichen Vorlieben auch noch wertvolle Tipps geben:
02225-8888222


----------



## mohlo (12. Januar 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich für das Slide einen passenden Foliensatz bekomme. Möchte mein neues Radl erst bekleben bevor wir in den Dreck gehen ;-)


 
Ich habe mir bei meinen Bikes immer *diese hier* gegönnt. Da oftmals vom Hersteller bereits ein Schutz am Unterrohr verklebt ist, kann man den großen Aufkleber für andere Stellen zurechtschneiden. Die Folie klebt wie die Pest und lässt sich auch wunderbar auf unebenen Schweißnähten anbringen. Das Anbringen dauert keine 5 Minuten - da braucht meinen keinen Folierer, der einem das ganze Rad mit 3M-Folie einpackt?! Einfach vor der ersten Ausfahrt/nach dem Putzen an den exponierten Stellen (meist dort, wo die Züge scheuern) Aufkleber anbringen. Zusätzlich an der Sitzstrebe und am Sitzrohr einen langen Streifen anbringen. Die Kettenstrebe würde ich eher *hiermit schützen*. Für mein neues Bike (Strive AL) liegt auch schon Satz Klebefolie bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bei meinen Bikes immer *diese hier* gegönnt. Da oftmals vom Hersteller bereits ein Schutz am Unterrohr verklebt ist, kann man den großen Aufkleber für andere Stellen zurechtschneiden. Die Folie klebt wie die Pest und lässt sich auch wunderbar auf unebenen Schweißnähten anbringen. Das Anbringen dauert keine 5 Minuten - da braucht meinen keinen Folierer, der einem das ganze Rad mit 3M-Folie einpackt?! Einfach vor der ersten Ausfahrt/nach dem Putzen an den exponierten Stellen (meist dort, wo die Züge scheuern) Aufkleber anbringen. Zusätzlich an der Sitzstrebe und am Sitzrohr einen langen Streifen anbringen. Die Kettenstrebe würde ich eher *hiermit schützen*. Für mein neues Bike (Strive AL) liegt auch schon Satz Klebefolie bereit.


Besser hätten wir nicht antworten können! Danke.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Januar 2015)

czar schrieb:


> das ist doch schon komplett mit so grauer Folie abgeklebt überall wo der Lack gefährdet ist (Unterrohr, Kettenstrebe).


Hallo,

unsere Carbon Bikes sind mit gepolsteter Spezialfolie am Unterrohr und an der Kettenstrebe geschützt und mit Blechen im Tretlagerbereich (Chainsuck). Dennoch ist es ein egute Idee bei allen Bikes nach der Anpassung von Vorbau, Lenker, Griffen etc. die Berührungsstellen zwischen Rahmen und Zughülle zusätzlich mit Schutzfolie zu bekleben. Das lässt den Rahmen auch nach der Saison noch taufrisch aussehen. Welche Folien in Fragen kommen, ist ja schon in diesem Forum hinlänglich dargestellt worden.

Grüsse, Karsten


----------



## SeppmitS (12. Januar 2015)

Tip: selbstverschweißendes Klebe/Montageband. Ist dicker, daher wiederstandsfähiger als dünne Folie und klebt nicht auf dem Rahmenteilen. Habe damit Kettenstrebe ummantelt und jeweils mit Kabelbinder vo/hi fixiert.

Edit: aus Bild ausgeschnitten...


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (12. Januar 2015)

biking-wc schrieb:


> @gsi Da bist du meiner Meinung nach noch eher an S dran als an L - denke aber M wird gut passen.
> Ich habe bei 176 und SL 82 (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) ein M.
> Bei mit ist die Sattelstütze fast komplett versenkt - größer wäre für mich nicht möglich!



Ich bin 173 und habe glaub ich SL 83 und meine Sattelstütze ist kpl drin bei meinem x01 in M...


----------



## Deleted 329269 (13. Januar 2015)

Das heist wenn du Stütze ausfährst hast du 15 cm plus etwa 10 nicht ausfahrbar bei 82 cm schritt. rechne ich meine 4,5 cm dazu dann wird l knapp.
danke gsi


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Januar 2015)

gsi schrieb:


> Das heist wenn du Stütze ausfährst hast du 15 cm plus etwa 10 nicht ausfahrbar bei 82 cm schritt. rechne ich meine 4,5 cm dazu dann wird l knapp.
> danke gsi



Ich glaube, hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor. @BoehserOnkel69 meint, er hat die Reverb zwar ausgefahren, sie steckt aber im ausgefahrenen Zustand komplett im Rahmen.

Zum Vergleich: Ich fahre den 20"-Rahmen, also L. Bei meinen 87 cm SL guckt der Schaft noch ca. 25 mm aus dem Rahmen raus.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (13. Januar 2015)

Bingo


----------



## czar (13. Januar 2015)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Tip: selbstverschweißendes Klebe/Montageband. Ist dicker, daher wiederstandsfähiger als dünne Folie und klebt nicht auf dem Rahmenteilen. Habe damit Kettenstrebe ummantelt und jeweils mit Kabelbinder vo/hi fixiert.
> 
> Edit: aus Bild ausgeschnitten...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350115



Hi,
Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Foto von deinem Slide, was du hier geposted hast. Du hast da ja einen Bashguard auf dem Kettenblatt. War der von Werk ab drauf oder hast du ihn draufgezogen? Falls du ihn draufgezogen hast, kannst du mir sagen, ob du die Kettenblattschrauben behalten konntest oder sie gegen längere tauschen musstest?
Falls du sie getauscht hast, wie sahen die längeren genau aus bzw. hast du einen Link dazu. Ich finde nämlich keine passenden Kettenblattschrauben für meinen Bashguard, allerdings bei X1


----------



## SeppmitS (13. Januar 2015)

Is original so. Bei der Kurbel Standart.

Bsp.link: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...8-24-z.-175mm-inkl.-am-guard-56535/wg_id-4924


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (13. Januar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Besser hätten wir nicht antworten können! Danke.


Hallo Radon-bikes und hallo Bodo!
Habe das 8.0 2014 Modell und bin weiterhin begeistern von dem bike, dass ich mir nun für das kommende Jahr das X01 bestellt habe. Der einzige Punkt ist, ich finde die Front minimal zu tief, Steuerrohr ist ja eher kurz. Denkt ihr, es ist möglich einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau montiert zu lassen? Wäre super, denn dann kann man wählen ob man den über oder unter dem Vorbau fährt. Wenn der Schafft aber ab ist, dann isser ab ;-)

p.s. verkaufe hier mein 8.0 von 2014 mit Neu- Ersatzteilen im Bikemarkt!


----------



## daproblem (13. Januar 2015)

Tag Zusammen,
ich suche einen Rock Shox Monarch RT3, DebonAir,  in der 216x63mm Ausführung.
Dieser ist unter anderem im Radon Slide verbaut.
Falls jemand seinen abgeben möchte kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## d2x130 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Flaschenhalter für das Slide Carbon - sollte auch Flaschen mit 750ml halten.
Was habt ihr so montiert?


----------



## ron101 (13. Januar 2015)

@d2x130 
Habe diesen montiert und passt mit 750ml Flaschen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ritchey-wcs-carbon-ud-flaschenhalter-161933/wg_id-2395
Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (13. Januar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-bikes und hallo Bodo!
> Habe das 8.0 2014 Modell und bin weiterhin begeistern von dem bike, dass ich mir nun für das kommende Jahr das X01 bestellt habe. Der einzige Punkt ist, ich finde die Front minimal zu tief, Steuerrohr ist ja eher kurz. Denkt ihr, es ist möglich einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau montiert zu lassen? Wäre super, denn dann kann man wählen ob man den über oder unter dem Vorbau fährt. Wenn der Schafft aber ab ist, dann isser ab ;-)
> 
> p.s. verkaufe hier mein 8.0 von 2014 mit Neu- Ersatzteilen im Bikemarkt!


Ich glaube sie wollte das Jahr einen drunter machen, wenn nicht kannst du auch keinen drunter machen lassen. Die Bikes werden nicht bei Radon selber montiert sondern kommen dort schon montiert an. Extrawünsche daher nicht möglich.


----------



## Schiltrac (13. Januar 2015)

Mein X01 in XL hat einen Spacer verbaut, entgegen der Abbildung auf der Radon-Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. Januar 2015)

Hoi zäme,
Mein Favorit ist das Radon Slide  Carbon 650B 10.0. Ich würde es gleich von Anfang an weiter modifizieren wollen, sprich Carbon Lenker statt Alu und 203mm Scheibe vorne. Welchen Adapter benötige ich für die 203mm Scheibe?

Ich werde es demnächst testen bei einem Händler in der CH. Der hat ein 10.0 in 650B und 29", wobei mir optisch ein 29er nicht zusagt. Ich bin aber bisher noch keines gefahren.

Merci und Gruss
Ronald

PS: Warum Carbonlenker? Ganz einfach, Gewichtsersparnis und ich nutze das Bike für Touren, quasi als Allmountain Plus und nicht als Superenduro für Bikeparks etc. Carbon Lenker passt besser zum Rahmen.


----------



## Flohman (14. Januar 2015)

X01 gestern bestellt...


----------



## Deleted 329269 (14. Januar 2015)

Super, habe meins storniert und mir Cannondale Jekyll Carbon 2 2015 gekauft, wollte nicht bis Februar warten.
Bereue es nicht 13 kg mit Pedalen in M, ein Hammerteil, war mir der Mehrpreis wert und ich hab Händler Vorort .
Gruß GSI


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Januar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-bikes und hallo Bodo!
> Habe das 8.0 2014 Modell und bin weiterhin begeistern von dem bike, dass ich mir nun für das kommende Jahr das X01 bestellt habe. Der einzige Punkt ist, ich finde die Front minimal zu tief, Steuerrohr ist ja eher kurz. Denkt ihr, es ist möglich einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau montiert zu lassen? Wäre super, denn dann kann man wählen ob man den über oder unter dem Vorbau fährt. Wenn der Schafft aber ab ist, dann isser ab ;-)



Hm, darüber habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Man hätte ja notfalls noch (zumindest bei meinem 2015er 8.0) die Möglichkeit den 0°-Vorbau (Race Face Atlas) durch einen mit 6° Steigung (z.B. Syntace Megaforce 2) zu ersetzen bzw. einen höheren Lenker.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. Januar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-bikes und hallo Bodo!
> Habe das 8.0 2014 Modell und bin weiterhin begeistern von dem bike, dass ich mir nun für das kommende Jahr das X01 bestellt habe. Der einzige Punkt ist, ich finde die Front minimal zu tief, Steuerrohr ist ja eher kurz. Denkt ihr, es ist möglich einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau montiert zu lassen? Wäre super, denn dann kann man wählen ob man den über oder unter dem Vorbau fährt. Wenn der Schafft aber ab ist, dann isser ab ;-)
> 
> p.s. verkaufe hier mein 8.0 von 2014 mit Neu- Ersatzteilen im Bikemarkt!




Montiere doch einen Syntace MF2 habe ich auch gemacht (50mm) finde ich sehr viel angenehmen. Der Syntace ist außerdem im Bereich der Schaftklemmung nicht so hoch (6mm) wie der hässliche Atlas und benötigt auch weniger Mindesteinstecktiefe (30mm), d.h. da sollte noch ein zusätzlicher 10mm Spacer drunter passen. Alternativ kannst du auch einfach einen höheren Lenker (z.B. Vector High35 - recht teuer) montieren...


----------



## Freerider_13131 (14. Januar 2015)

daproblem schrieb:


> Tag Zusammen,
> ich suche einen Rock Shox Monarch RT3, DebonAir,  in der 216x63mm Ausführung.
> Dieser ist unter anderem im Radon Slide verbaut.
> Falls jemand seinen abgeben möchte kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.



Hi, habe noch einen Monarch plus, aus einem Swoop. Ist die gleiche Größe und noch neu. Habe ihn nach Kauf ausgebaut und gegen Coil getauscht. Jahrgang 2014. Wenn Interesse besteht kannst du dich mal melden. Lg


----------



## Freerider_13131 (14. Januar 2015)

Tach zusammen, mal eine blöde Frage. Wo ist der Button für Privatnachrichten? Danke


----------



## Dusius (14. Januar 2015)

Auf den Namen klicken und dann "Unterhaltung Beginnen"


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> ...und 203mm Scheibe vorne. Welchen Adapter benötige ich für die 203mm Scheibe?..



Ich würde gerne alles in einer Bestellung machen. Daher wüsste ich gerne, welchen Adapter ich brauche für das Slide 650B Carbon 10.0, um vorne von 180 auf 200mm Scheibengrösse zu wechseln.

Merci im Voraus.


----------



## SeppmitS (15. Januar 2015)

Kommt auf deine Gabel und Bremse an.

Du müsstest jetzt einen 20P-Adapter schon am Rad haben, wenn du die X.0 Trail mit 180mm fährst. Demnach muss ein 40P-Adapter ran und dann ohne die konkaven/konvexen Scheiben montieren.

Vgl. angehängtes Datei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte, es wäre klar. Ich will das Radon Slide Carbon 10.0 2015 bestellen:

Gabel: Fox 34 Talas, CTD, Adjust, Fit, Kashima, taper, QR15
Bremse: Shimano XTR K-M9020
Bremsscheibe: Shimano XT SM-RT86M 180mm, 6-bolt
Und jetzt will ich folgende Scheibe vorne fahren: Shimano Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT86*L 203mm* 6-Loch


----------



## SeppmitS (15. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> um vorne von 180 auf 200mm Scheibengrösse zu wechseln.
> 
> Merci im Voraus.


 
200 oder 203 ¿¿¿

Beim Modell habe ich mich geirrt. Sry. Zu Shimano kann ich keine Angabe machen


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Januar 2015)

Sorry für die Verwirrung, 203mm wie in meinem letzten Post geschrieben.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt86l-203mm-6-loch-66405

Gibt es eigentlich noch die Probleme mit den Ice-Tech Scheiben, dass der Kern schmilzt, wenn die Bremse zu heiss wird? Ich wiege netto 83kg. Kündigt sich dann vorher mit Fading an, sprich ich kann dann der Bremse eine Abkühlung verordnen?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Sorry für die Verwirrung, 203mm wie in meinem letzten Post geschrieben.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt86l-203mm-6-loch-66405
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich noch die Probleme mit den Ice-Tech Scheiben, dass der Kern schmilzt, wenn die Bremse zu heiss wird? Ich wiege netto 83kg. Kündigt sich dann vorher mit Fading an, sprich ich kann dann der Bremse eine Abkühlung verordnen?



Ja gibts noch, wenn man die "richtigen" Strecken fährt

aus der aktuellen Bike Magazin, auf der Teststrecke Jenesien-Bozen ist der Kern wieder gschmolzen.


----------



## SeppmitS (15. Januar 2015)

Dieser müsste m.M.n. verwendet werden

Bitte aber selbst nochmal prüfen.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Januar 2015)

Merci


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Januar 2015)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Dieser müsste m.M.n. verwendet werden
> 
> Bitte aber selbst nochmal prüfen.



Ist der Richtige

hier n bissl günstiger, Version VR Postmount auf Postmount

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-p6638/

und alternative Scheiben zu den IceTech, die 76er

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-6-Loch-fuer-XT-p23284/

fahre die 76er mit der Saint und bin öfters schon die Teststrecke des BikeMagazins runtergefahren (is ja vor meiner Hasutür) und hab damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Januar 2015)

Auch Dir ein Dankeschön-


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Januar 2015)

Das geht dann mit den bestehenden Schrauben oder brauche ich noch längere dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (15. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Das geht dann mit den bestehenden Schrauben oder brauche ich noch längere dazu?



Geht mit den bestehenden Schrauben, die Schrauben die beim Adapter dabei sind verwendest um den Adapter an die Gabel zu montieren, die der Bremse um die Bremse an den Adapter zu schrauben


----------



## Freerider_13131 (15. Januar 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Auf den Namen klicken und dann "Unterhaltung Beginnen"


Danke!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte mir ein Bike mit XTR Trail Bremse (Radon Slide Carbon 650B 10.0) bestellen (gerade jetzt bei dem CHF/EUR Kurs). In einer aktuellen Bikebravo ist sie im Bremsvergleichstest gelistet. Da schneidet sie deutlich schlechter ab von der Bremsleistung als die Magura MT7 4 Kolben Bremse. Ist die Bremsleistung der XTR trotzdem mehr als ausreichend oder soll ich mir die MT7 gleich dazu bestellen und die XTR Trail neu verkloppen?


----------



## reflux (18. Januar 2015)

Wieviele sag Fahrt ihr an Gabel und Dämpfer ?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (18. Januar 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Wieviele sag Fahrt ihr an Gabel und Dämpfer ?



20%


----------



## mohlo (18. Januar 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Wieviele sag Fahrt ihr an Gabel und Dämpfer ?


Es werden 25% an Gabel und Dämpfer als Richtwert empfohlen. Je nach Fahrergewicht kann man noch Spacer/Token verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (18. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Es werden 25% an Gabel und Dämpfer als Richtwert empfohlen. Je nach Fahrergewicht kann man noch Spacer/Token verbauen.


Bei der dpa Gabel passen keine Token rein :/


----------



## mohlo (18. Januar 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Bei der dpa Gabel passen keine Token rein :/


Doch, wenn auch nicht direkt von Rock Shox: http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/pike-dual-air-bottomless-tokens-modifications


----------



## Thiel (18. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir ein Bike mit XTR Trail Bremse (Radon Slide Carbon 650B 10.0) bestellen (gerade jetzt bei dem CHF/EUR Kurs). In einer aktuellen Bikebravo ist sie im Bremsvergleichstest gelistet. Da schneidet sie deutlich schlechter ab von der Bremsleistung als die Magura MT7 4 Kolben Bremse. Ist die Bremsleistung der XTR trotzdem mehr als ausreichend oder soll ich mir die MT7 gleich dazu bestellen und die XTR Trail neu verkloppen?



Eine 4 Kolben Bremse ist standfester aber nicht bissiger als wie eine gute 2 Kolben Bremse. Die Scheibe ist außerdem maßgeblich an einer guten Standfestigkeit beteiligt. 
Dicke Stahlscheiben ohne Schnickschnack sollten die erste Wahl sein, wenn man Bedenken hat, ob die Bremse reicht. zB Trickstuff oder Magura Storm (ohne SL). 

Wenn du ein normales Gewicht hast (keine Riese mit 120kg) und keine extrem langen Alpinen Abfahrten machst, reicht dir eine SLX,XT oder XTR Bremse immer aus.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Januar 2015)

83kg, also moderat. Ok dann bleibt es erst einmal bei der XTR aber sicher mit 203mm Scheibe.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Januar 2015)

Radon Slide Carbon 650B 10.0, Gr. 18"
Shimano XT Bremsscheibe 6-Loch 203mm
Adapter
Easton Haven Carbon Low Riser Lenker
Macht 4300 EUR; abzüglich 19% MWST DE = 3613 EUR (Netto); zuzüglich 8% MWST CH = 3900 EUR *= 3848 CHF (aktuell)*Da bekäme ich aktuell gerade mal ein Trek Remedy 8 in der CH
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-27,5-10.0-239804/wg_id-2
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt86l-203mm-6-loch-66405/wg_id-283
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-auf-203mm-sm-ma-f203p-p-26819/wg_id-284
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/easton-haven-carbon-low-riser-lenker-750mm-35,0mm-schwarz-268962/wg_id-8837


----------



## ron101 (18. Januar 2015)

@Nicki-Nitro 
Bei Lieferung in CH noch ein wenig DHL Verzollungsgebühren, Kapitalvorschuss etc. mit einberechnen rund CHF 150.-
Ausser Du holst es selber ab und machst die Verzollung, dann passts mit 8% CH MwSt.
Aber voll easy sowiso ein Schäppchen ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Januar 2015)

Ich habe ne Deutsche Lieferadresse und wohne direkt 100m Luftlinie nach DE.


----------



## ron101 (18. Januar 2015)

@Nicki-Nitro 
Habe ich auch, habe es mir aber wegen der Grösse des Packetes nachause liefern lassen.
Hätte kein Platz in meinem Kombi gehabt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## hermichut (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Weisst jemand was fuer eine Schmierstoff Ich fuer das Trettlager einbauen nutzen soll ???? hab gelesen es kann beim Carbonrahmen problematisch sein....

Gruss ,

hermichut.


----------



## knoerrli (19. Januar 2015)

Ich verwende das Shimano Fett http://www.futurumshop.de/shimano-l...zbDxiU37wF9IL3OuOmXqJRIu9tldvda2QsxoCX5_w_wcB

Ich weiss ja nicht welches Innenlager du hast aber bei meinem(BB90) berührt das Fett nicht den Rahmen weil da noch eine Art Hülse dazwischen ist. Hier auf dem Bild ist das beispielhaft zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hermichut (19. Januar 2015)

Ich habe einen GXP. Kann mann die Hülse trocken einbauen ??.   Bei meinem alten Alurahmen , hatte Ich groesse schwierigkeiten beim Pressfit trettlager auszubauen und habe mir versprochen das Ich die immer ordentlich einfetten beim einbauen werde. Aber beim Slide ist der Trettlager ganz easy loese geworden, vielleicht braucht er dann keine schmierstoff.

MfG,
Phillip.


----------



## knoerrli (19. Januar 2015)

So wie ich das sehe werden die Lager beim GXP in den Rahmen eingeschraubt. Da muss bzw. sollte also nichts geschmiert werden.
Das Fett kommt dann nur auf die Kurbelachse und die Lagerinnenseite.


----------



## hermichut (19. Januar 2015)

Hmmm,  Ich verstehe etwas nicht....

Ich habe das Tretlager gestern ausgebaut und da gibt's nirgendwo eine Gewinde...	Das tretlager sieht so aus.   http://www.bike24.com/i/p/7/5/13257_00_d.jpg

Gruss,
Phillip.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Januar 2015)

hermichut schrieb:


> Hmmm,  Ich verstehe etwas nicht....
> 
> Ich habe das Tretlager gestern ausgebaut und da gibt's nirgendwo eine Gewinde...	Das tretlager sieht so aus.   http://www.bike24.com/i/p/7/5/13257_00_d.jpg
> 
> ...



Hi,

hierbei handelt es sich um ein Pressfit Innenlager. Diese werden mit einem speziellen Werkzeug in den Rahmen gepresst und nicht wie andere Innenlager eingeschraubt. Der Einbau ist mit passendem Werkzeug schnell und einfach erledigt.

Gruß,

Andi


----------



## knoerrli (19. Januar 2015)

Nun da steht ja nun Pressfit drauf also sind die Lagerschalen in den Rahmen gepresst.
Ein schönes Video zu dem Thema findest du hier.


----------



## hermichut (19. Januar 2015)

Danke fuer die Antwort 

Ich habe die Werkzeuge  beide fuer das einpressen und ausbauen, Meine frage ist , Soll man den Rahmen einfetten beim einpressen? 

MfG,
Phillip.


----------



## hermichut (19. Januar 2015)

@knoerrli,

Ich glaube wir reden einanander vorbei  , Ich habe relative viele erfahrung mit den Pressfit lagern aber nur beim Alurahmen , meine Frage ging um das einfetten eines carbonrahmens. 

Grus,
Phillip.


----------



## knoerrli (19. Januar 2015)

War denn auf den ausgebauten Lagerschalen irgendein Fett zu sehen? Im Video ist sehr schön zu sehen das die Montagepaste auf den Verbindungsteil schmieren. Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst nimm eine spezielle für Carbon. Sorry deine Eingangsfrage war nicht sehr deutlich.


----------



## hermichut (19. Januar 2015)

OK, aber der Rahmen im Video ist ein Alurahmen.....	meine Frage ging um das einfetten eines carbonrahmens. 

Sorry wenn meine aussagen nicht deutlich sind , aber Deutsch ist nicht meiner Muttersprache.

Gruss,
Phillip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Januar 2015)

Auf dem FB Account von Radon wurde ein Testbericht von Pinkbike vom Slide Carbon 650 9.0 publiziert. Der war positiv wie alle Testberichte. Die haben nur mokiert, dass der Lenkwenkel a bisserl steil ist und empfehlen einen Angelset Steuersatz. Gibt es sowas passendes fürs Slide 10.0?

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/radon-slide-carbon-90-review.html


----------



## Aalex (20. Januar 2015)

das lager is voll integriert. ich wüsste nicht wie das gehen soll.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Januar 2015)

Na super, zu spät bestellt. Bei Bike Discount gab es bis gestern noch die RADON Bikes mit 10% Rabatt. Heute kosten sie wieder nach RADON Homepage. Verdammte Kacke.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Januar 2015)

Ok war ein Versehen meinerseits. Die 4083 EUR sind MWST bereinigt. 4500/1.19×1.08. Bike kostete immer schon 4500 EUR.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Januar 2015)

Wie zufrieden sind die Slide Carbon 9.0 Fahrer mit Ihren Bikes? 9.0 versus 10.0 ist jetzt meine Frage, habe mich in den Preisen geirrt.

Fox gegen Rock Shox
Shimano gegen Sram
XTR 2 Kolben Bremse gegen Guide RS 4 Kolben
12.35 gegen 12.5kg
Schwarz gegen Blau
10.0 gegen 9.0
4500 EUR gegen 3600 EUR

Mit Carbonlenker und XX Kassette liege ich auch bei 12.3kg.

Mein jetziger Trek Dealer meint, Sram wäre aktuell so windig, gefällt ihm von der Qualität garnicht und Fox Gabeln müsse er aktuell nicht tunen, dass sie ihren Federweg freigeben.


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden sind die Slide Carbon 9.0 Fahrer mit Ihren Bikes? 9.0 versus 10.0 ist jetzt meine Frage, habe mich in den Preisen geirrt.
> 
> Fox gegen Rock Shox
> Shimano gegen Sram
> ...


Warum die Änderungen: Die Bremse ist Super , die Gabel sehr gut ( nicht zu vergleichen mit den 13+14.)und wenn du Gewicht Machen willst mit der Next SL Kurbel geht richtig was besonders mit einen Blatt .			 Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shane45 (21. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Auf dem FB Account von Radon wurde ein Testbericht von Pinkbike vom Slide Carbon 650 9.0 publiziert. Der war positiv wie alle Testberichte. Die haben nur mokiert, dass der Lenkwenkel a bisserl steil ist und empfehlen einen Angelset Steuersatz. Gibt es sowas passendes fürs Slide 10.0?
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/radon-slide-carbon-90-review.html



Ich habe schon gedacht, dass ein Angle Headset unmöglich War.  Ist der Journalist ignorant oder weißt er etwas mehr als ich? Hast jemand mehr imformation?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Vincy (21. Januar 2015)

works components hat einen für IS52. http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ 
Mußt Bodo fragen, ob der für das Slide Carbon freigegeben ist.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Januar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Warum die Änderungen: Die Bremse ist Super , die Gabel sehr gut ( nicht zu vergleichen mit den 13+14.)und wenn du Gewicht Machen willst mit der Next SL Kurbel geht richtig was besonders mit einen Blatt .			 Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo,

ich kann Dir nicht ganz folgen, was Du mir sagen willst. Was meinst Du mit _"Warum die Änderungen: Die Bremse ist Super , die Gabel sehr gut (nicht zu vergleichen mit den 13+14.)"_

_Was meinst Du mit 13 und 14?_
_Welche Änderungen meinst Du? Beim 10.0 kein Umbau auf Carbon Lenker und keine 203mm Bremsscheibe vorne?_
_Oder beim 9.0er kein Umbau auf XX Kassette?_
_Ich bin etwas hin und hergerissen, ob 150g Gewicht fast 1000 EUR Aufpreis rechtfertigen? Mein Trek Händler hat mich halt bezüglich Rock Shox und Sram etwas verunsichert. Rein von der Farbe wäre natürlich das 9.0er geil und nicht so langweilig wie ein schwarzes Bike. Ich habe mich beim 10.0er um 500 EUR verkalkuliert und muss deswegen vielleicht umdisponieren. Langt mir das 9er oder doch in den sauren Apfel beissen und ins 10er investieren weil XTR doch besser ist als X0???

Mit wem bei Radon kann ich das denn telefonisch diskutieren?

PS: Mit der Race Face Next SL Kurbel "Race Face Next SL Kurbel 2x10-fach 175mm schwarz" spare ich ca. 200g, muss aber dafür 450 EUR hinblättern. Weitere 100g spare ich mit der XX Kassette für 150 EUR, macht dann 300g aus. Die Reifen fliegen sowieso runter gegen was mit weniger Rollwiderstand (Nobby Nic, oder Conti Mountain King etc.). Mit meinen XTR-Pedalen ist das Gewicht dann schön leicht. Einen orangefarbenen Carbon Lenker gibt es leider nicht. Der passt so gut zum blauen Rahmen und dem Rest der orangefarbenen Applikationen. Aber da bin ich dann wieder beim Leichtbau und Tuningwahn, dem ich eigentlich nicht mehr verfallen wollte._


----------



## Thiel (21. Januar 2015)

x0 oder xtr nehmen sich nichts. Ergonomisch muss es einem gefallen. Die Schalthebel sind ja unterschiedlich.
2015 fox Gabeln sind besser als wie die Jahrgänge davor.


----------



## Nesium (21. Januar 2015)

"Fox Gabeln müsse er aktuell nicht tunen, dass sie ihren Federweg freigeben."
Im Test (siehe Link) wurde gerade mal 1mm Federweg nicht genutzt.
Ein Bikehändler hat eh ne Allergie gegen Versender-Bikes 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/26/rock-shox-pike-rct3-solo-air-test/


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Januar 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-27,5-9.0-239739
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-next-sl-kurbel-2x10-fach-175mm-schwarz-137511
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-xg-1080-x-glide-kassette-11-36-77237
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/renthal-fatbar-lite-carbon-riser-lenker-740-mm-129589

Damit spare ich ca. 400g ein bezahle aber genauso viel, wie für das Slide Carbon 650B 10.0 und bin dann mit Pedalen bei ca. 12.5kg und mit anderen Reifen zwischen 12.0 - 12.5kg.

Oh je, wo soll das nur wieder enden...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Januar 2015)

Nesium schrieb:


> "Fox Gabeln müsse er aktuell nicht tunen, dass sie ihren Federweg freigeben."
> Im Test (siehe Link) wurde gerade mal 1mm Federweg nicht genutzt.
> Ein Bikehändler hat eh ne Allergie gegen Versender-Bikes
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/26/rock-shox-pike-rct3-solo-air-test/



Du ich habe meinem Händler noch nichts gesagt, dass ich kein Remedy sondern ein Radon will.


----------



## bullswildrush (21. Januar 2015)

Ich würde persönlich das 9 er nehmen, die paar Gramm merkt man nicht, ich hab mir das slide 9.0 hd ( kein Carbon) gegönnt und ist mit der Ausstattung dem 9 er sehr ähnlich, wiegt aber knapp über 14 kg und ich merk keinen großen Unterschied zu meinem alten leichteren race Fulli...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Januar 2015)

Wie bist Du mit der Sram Guide RS Bremse zufrieden? Downhill Stopper oder eher nicht?

Wenigstens sind beim Carbon 9.0 und 10.0 die selben Laufräder verbaut. Da gibt es wenigstens keinen Unterschied.


----------



## bullswildrush (21. Januar 2015)

Bin vollkommen überzeugt von der Bremse, gute dosierbarkeit und gute bremsleistung bei geringem Kraftaufwand, kein Vergleich zu meiner alten xt Bremse die ist der Horror


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (21. Januar 2015)

Manchmal kann man auch am Körper noch 600g reduzieren oder so 

Cheers
ron


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Januar 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Manchmal kann man auch am Körper noch 600g reduzieren oder so
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Sag das mal den Leichtbaufreaks...
Ich habe schon 33kg "reduziert". Ich darf mir ein leichtes Bike leisten.


----------



## ron101 (21. Januar 2015)

Ich meine da ja mehr was man alles im Rucksack noch mit sich führt, für alle Fälle, da lässt sich oft günstiger mehr Gewicht einsparren als am Bike. Den 3l Camelbag nur mit 1l füllen und halt mal an einem Brunnen stoppen um nachzufüllen oder so ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## ejfernandezc (22. Januar 2015)

Bite helfen

Ich kaufe eine Radon 160 carbon, und jetzt habe ich einen Fehler in den Rahmen gefunden.
Ich sprach mit dem Bike-discount und sagen, es ist kein Garantiefall.

Im Bild können Sie sehen, es ist nicht ein Coup. Riss ging allein und wuchs.

Ich lebe in Spanien. Ich tun kann?

Danke


----------



## Shane45 (22. Januar 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> works components hat einen für IS52. http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/
> Mußt Bodo fragen, ob der für das Slide Carbon freigegeben ist.



Ich habe ein emailantwort von workscomponents bekommen. Sie haben keine headset, der mit der Slide Rahmen passt.


----------



## Vincy (22. Januar 2015)

ejfernandezc schrieb:


> Bite helfen
> 
> Ich kaufe eine Radon 160 carbon, und jetzt habe ich einen Fehler in den Rahmen gefunden.
> Ich sprach mit dem Bike-discount und sagen, es ist kein Garantiefall.
> ...



Ist das beim Versand passiert? Dann beim Versender und Verkäufer es beanstanden.
Wenn selbstverschuldet, dann ist es von der Garantie ausgeschlossen!

Bei Spezialwerkstätten kannst es reparieren lassen.
http://www.carbonform.de/reparaturen.html
http://www.jostec.com/deutsch/reparatur_deutsch.htm
http://www.carborep.de/


----------



## Cubeamsrider (22. Januar 2015)

Die 2015er Enduro Team Version




https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...0.1421964392./927136693998242/?type=1&theater


----------



## Aalex (23. Januar 2015)

ejfernandezc schrieb:


> Bite helfen
> 
> Ich kaufe eine Radon 160 carbon, und jetzt habe ich einen Fehler in den Rahmen gefunden.
> Ich sprach mit dem Bike-discount und sagen, es ist kein Garantiefall.
> ...




the carbon frame is damaged here and either needs to be replaced, or repaired.

as the crack looks like it has been caused by an impact, so it's definitely not a case of warranty.

This kind of impact/crack usually happens if the handlebar hits the top tube or the bike just flips and falls against a solid obstacle (rock, metal etc)

for example, please take a look at this picture






almost the same. The bike fell against a metal door frame.

IT has been repaired at wingsandmore. it cost me like 240 euros and since then i've put like 1000 km on it without having any issues.


----------



## mtintel (23. Januar 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Die 2015er Enduro Team Version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht sehr schick aus. Ist bekannt, ob es diese Version/ Lackierung auch zu kaufen gibt z.B. in einer LE Version oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2015)

Im anderen Thread hieß es, die käme im Modelljahr 2016.

Aber ohne Gewähr...

Grüsse


----------



## mtintel (23. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Im anderen Thread hieß es, die käme im Modelljahr 2016.
> 
> Aber ohne Gewähr...
> 
> Grüsse


 Ja danke, sah ich, nur ist das eine Team Lackierung und deswegen ist fraglich, ob diese Version auch regulär in den Handel kommt und wenn ja wann, weil es ja eigentlich für 2015 ist (und die 2015 Modelle sind schon erhältlich, dort ist es aber nicht dabei)


----------



## Vincy (23. Januar 2015)

Es soll auch eine Slide Carbon Team replica kommen.


----------



## radmodi (23. Januar 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Die 2015er Enduro Team Version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, toll! Dagegen sieht die 2014 Rahmenmalerei echt alt aus. Warum nicht gleich so, schade!


----------



## reflux (23. Januar 2015)

Shane45 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein emailantwort von workscomponents bekommen. Sie haben keine headset, der mit der Slide Rahmen passt.


wir haben sie gesagt, dass es passt


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (23. Januar 2015)

Die schwarzen Slide sehen langweilig aus. Deswegen werde ich mir vermutlich doch das 9.0 holen in blau/orange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. Januar 2015)

Hoi zäme,
ich habe mal ein wenig rumgespielt mit Ritzelrechner und mein Remedy 3x9 mit Radon 2x10, 2x11 und 1x11 verglichen. Wo fehlt mir welcher Gang. Was meint Ihr dazu? Langt vielleicht sogar 1x11 mit vorne aber einen 28er Kettenblatt, statt des 30er Kettenblatts, wie es Radon aktuell anbietet?

Beim 9er fehlt mir oben raus der dickste Gang (verglichen mit meinem 3x9 und 11-34 Kassette)
Beim 10er fehlt mir oben und unten der dickste und leichteste Gang (verglichen mit meinem 3x9 und 11-34 Kassette)
Beim 1x11er X01 fehlt mir mit dem 30er Kettenblatt fehlen mir unten 2 leichte Gänge und oben 2 dicke Gänge. Das ginge garnicht auf Touren
Beim 1x11er X01 fehlt mir mit einem nachgerüsteten 28er Kettenblatt unten 1 leichter Gang und oben 2 dicke Gänge verglichen mit meiner 3x9 XTR. Unten entspräche das meiner 3x9 mit 22 vorne und 32 Kassette hinten. Das wäre noch akzeptabel und oben raus müsste ich schneller trampen.
Also meine Präferenz geht klar Richtung Radon Slide 650B 9.0 (weil sehr ähnlich zu meiner jetzigen Übersetzung) oder alternativ X01 aber mit 28er Kettenblatt (sehr leicht).

Was meint Ihr dazu? Mein Einsatz sind Touren mit 30-60km und 500-1500hm, sozusagen Allmountain und kein Bikepark oder Shuttle Touren.


----------



## czar (24. Januar 2015)

@ Nicky Nitro: Ob Fox oder Rockshox, ob X0 oder XTR, das ist alles Geschmackssache. Sowohl vom Aussehen her als auch von der Funktion her. Da macht nicht ein Hersteller regelmäßig bessere Produkte als der andere. Frag 10 verschiedene Leute und die werden dir 10 verschiedene Dinge sagen. Kauf erstmal das Rad und überlege dir dann, ob du mehrere 100€ ausgeben willst, damit es noch leichter wird. Ich war erstmal erstaunt wie leicht so ein Fully sein kann, als ich meins in der Hand hatte. Die paarhundert Gramm weniger merkst du nur im Portemonaille. Lese dir doch die aktuellen Tests beider Gabeln hier durch, die wurden hier miteinander verglichen.

Ich sage:

Fox Gabeln: Teurer, Talas ist besser als die RS- Absenk- und Blockierfunktion, besser verarbeitet, schwerer und teurer zu servicen, schmiert sich kaum von selbst (muss man auf den Kopf drehen und dazu die Bremsen verschließen. Laut diverser Tests soll die alte FOX 34 (von den Jahrgängen 2013 und 2014) Probleme gehabt haben, die sie jetzt aber größtenteils im Griff haben. Das kann ich aber nur so wie ich es gelesen habe, weitergeben.

RS Gabeln: Billiger, Einzelteile besser und günstiger erhältlich, sehr gute Anleitungen zum selbst servicen, Bessere Selbstschmierung, bei meinem Gewicht hilft die Blockierfunktion so gut wie nichts, die Gabel arbeitet aber viel softer.

Shimano XTR: Gut kombinierbar 1,2,3 fach, Ersatzteile passen oft nur die von XTR und die sind schweineteuer (80€ großes Kettenblatt), du kannst den rechten Raufschalthebel ziehen und Drücken, soweit ich es erinnere auch 3 Gänge rauf und 2 herunterschalten, der Hebelweg des Hebels ist länger als bei Sram bevor es schaltet.

Sram X.0 2 fach: funktioniert genausp gut, meistens 2-fach mit und ohne Bash, schaltet nur 1 Gang rauf, soweit ich erinnere bis zu 2 herunter, man brauch aber nur einen minimalen Finger"Klick" um zu schalten --> viele beschreiben das als knackiger, Sram Bremsen, Sattelstützen und Schalthebel sind alle zusammen an einer Klemmschelle am Lenker, was Gewicht spart und gut aussieht.


----------



## Flohman (24. Januar 2015)

@Nicki-Nitro: Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung und habe mich für das X01 entschieden. Ich probiere das 30er einfach mal aus. Zur Not mache ich das 28er drauf. Ich habe die letzten Touren auf meine Gänge geachtet und bemerkt, dass ich die größten 2-3 Gänge nicht benötige bei 22/36 vorne...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. Januar 2015)

@Flo/czar, merci für Euer Feedback.

Sonst noch Feedback von X01 Fahrern/Besitzer?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## SeppmitS (24. Januar 2015)

Am Ende musst aber auch mal kaufen. Denn in der Theorie kann man noch kein Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. Januar 2015)

Jetzt habe ich mir gerade das Slide Carbon 659B 10.0 angeschaut, probegesessen und probegefahren und im Vergleich dazu das 29er Slide 10.0. Werde nachher noch meine Eindrücke posten. 

- XTR neu schaltet wie XTR alt
- Sram X0 schaltet schön knackig
- sitzt man auf dem Stuhl fallen die 29" Räder nicht auf.
- 18" 650B Slide Carbon 10.0 ca. 12.5kg.
- 18" 29er Slide 10.0 wiegt  ca. 13.5kg

Werde wiederkommen um beide 1:1 im Gelände zu vergleichen.


----------



## Doomassen (24. Januar 2015)

Meine erste Modifikation wird ein 2/3fach Spider sein, an dem ich ein 28 und 32 o. 34 NarrowWide Kettenblatt montiere. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein 30er, da merke ich das bei längeren Anstiegen ein leichter Gang fehlt und in Flachstücken auch mal ein Schwerer.
Mein Plan ist, das Kettenblatt je nach Gelände einfach per Hand umzulegen. Eine Kettenführung ist ja nicht notwendig. Also wenn ich weiß, es geht jetzt Stundenlang bergauf kommt die Kette aufs kleine Blatt auch wenn es zwischendurch auch mal eine Weile bergab geht.



Hast du einen Link für den Spider 2 Fach ???? Bzw. wo bekommt man das ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Nesium (24. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mir gerade das Slide Carbon 659B 10.0 angeschaut, probegesessen und probegefahren und im Vergleich dazu das 29er Slide 10.0. Werde nachher noch meine Eindrücke posten.
> 
> - XTR neu schaltet wie XTR alt
> - Sram X0 schaltet schön knackig
> ...



Du bist jetzt aus der Schweiz nach Bonn gefahren um mal Probesitzen und machst das nochmal um es im Gelände zu testen?
Respekt Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (24. Januar 2015)

Nesium schrieb:


> Du bist jetzt aus der Schweiz nach Bonn gefahren um mal Probesitzen und machst das nochmal um es im Gelände zu testen?
> Respekt Mann



Nö, ich war in der CH bei einem Radon Stützpunkthändler http://www.bike-solution.ch/ . Das waren nur 100km. Der hatte beide Bikes da zum testen. Ich war damit in der Tiefgarage unterwegs. Rauf auf den Berg wollte ich noch nicht wegen Erkältung. Habe den Unterschied zwischen XTR und X0 getestet. Die XTR neu schaltet halt genau gleich wie die alte. Ist irgendwie langweilig. Nix neues. Die Sram schaltet auch cool, richtig knackig. Wäre mal was anderes. Bremsen (XTR Trail und Guide RS) konnte ich in der Tiefgarage halt nicht testen.

Wobei ich vielleicht nicht nochmal hinfahre. Wenn ich alleine nach der Optik entscheide, dann bleibt es eh beim 9.0er. Das 29er hat nur Alu Rahmen und ist damit wieder schwerer. Ich will halt ein leichtes Bike.


----------



## Mr.Gregor (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo Slide Biker,
mein Slide Carbon 8.0 ist da !!! Ein super tolles Gerät !!!
Habe nur eine Frage: laut der Beschreibung sollten 6 Loch Scheiben verbaut sein, an meinem Bike sind aber Centerlock Scheiben dran. Werden unterschiedliche Varianten verbaut ? 
Ist nicht schlimm,will nur Wissen ob das OK ist.
Viele Grüsse
Gregor


----------



## palexg (24. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> @Flo/czar, merci für Euer Feedback.
> 
> Sonst noch Feedback von X01 Fahrern/Besitzer?



Ich fahre ein ähnliches Streckenprofil und habe mich ganz bewußt für das X01 entschieden. War zwar auch erst skeptisch.  Es lief aber von Anfang  an super. Mittlerweile haben sich meine Oberschenkel an das 30er Blatt gewöhnt. Es ist manchmal unfassbar das der Gang, trotz der größeren Übersetzung, so genau passt. 
Ich fahre im Sommer einen Alpencross von Garmisch zum Gardasee. Dafür verwende ich dann dann allerdings ein 28er Blatt. Quasi als Reserve.
Gruss PalexG


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mich entschieden. Ich lasse die Probefahrt sein. Ich will kein 130mm 29" ALU Bike, egal wie es fährt. Ich will es garnicht erst wissen. Ich nehme das Radon Slide 650B Carbon 9.0 in blau. Optisch einfach nicht so langweilig, wie die anderen Bikes. Schwarz ist so einfallslos. Die Ausstattung passt, die Übersetzung auch. Preis/Leistung im Gegensatz zum 10.0 perfekt zwar 150g schwerer aber 900EUR günstiger. Um meinen Leichtbauvirus zu befriedigen, werde ich auf die XX Kassette wechseln, damit spare ich mir 150g und bin auf dem Niveau vom 10.0er bei deutlich geringeren Kosten. Dann werde ich vorne noch auf 200er Scheiben wechseln und damit hat es sich dann. Das ganze kombiniere ich mit XTR Pedalen (ohne Käfig) und ein paar Schutzblechen im "Riesel"Design für Gabel, Dämpfer und den Sattel für nasse Bedingungen, vermutlich die "Stickerbombing" Variante.
http://r2-bike.com/riesel-design-rie-sel-Schutzblech-schlamm-PE-farbig-23g
http://r2-bike.com/riesel-design-rie-sel-Schutzblech-hinten-rit-ze-farbig-18g

Zu den Hand Dampf Trail-/Pacestar in 2.35" werde ich mir noch folgende Reifen dazukaufen, um für entsprechende Strecken gerüstet zu sein. Ich kann dann vorne/hinten entsprechend kombinieren:

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27,5 | 650B x 2,35 PaceStar EVO SnakeSkin TL Easy 685g (für Sommer)
Schwalbe Rock Razor 27,5 | 650B x 2,35 PaceStar EVO SnakeSkin TL Easy 700g (für Sommer)
MAXXIS Reifen Highroller II 27,5 x 2,4 MaxxPro EXO 875g (für Frühling/Herbst/Winter)
Ich kann dann vorne/hinten entsprechend kombinieren:

Hans Dampf Trail-/Pacestar (v/h)
Hans Dampf Pacestar / Nobby Nic Pacestar (v/h)
Nobby Nic / Rock Razor (v/h)
Hans Dampf /Rock Razor (v/h)
High Roller / Hans Dampf (v/h)


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich habe mich entschieden. Ich lasse die Probefahrt sein. Ich will kein 130mm 29" ALU Bike, egal wie es fährt. Ich will es garnicht erst wissen. Ich nehme das Radon Slide 650B Carbon 9.0 in blau. Optisch einfach nicht so langweilig, wie die anderen Bikes. Schwarz ist so einfallslos. Die Ausstattung passt, die Übersetzung auch. Preis/Leistung im Gegensatz zum 10.0 perfekt zwar 150g schwerer aber 900EUR günstiger. Um meinen Leichtbauvirus zu befriedigen, werde ich auf die XX Kassette wechseln, damit spare ich mir 150g und bin auf dem Niveau vom 10.0er bei deutlich geringeren Kosten. Dann werde ich vorne noch auf 200er Scheiben wechseln und damit hat es sich dann. Das ganze kombiniere ich mit XTR Pedalen (ohne Käfig) und ein paar Schutzblechen im "Riesel"Design für Gabel, Dämpfer und den Sattel für nasse Bedingungen, vermutlich die "Stickerbombing" Variante.
> http://r2-bike.com/riesel-design-rie-sel-Schutzblech-schlamm-PE-farbig-23g
> http://r2-bike.com/riesel-design-rie-sel-Schutzblech-hinten-rit-ze-farbig-18g
> 
> ...


Dann würde ich mir die Reifen auch in verschiedenen Gummimischungen besorgen, dann kannst du auch noch auf leichte Temperaturunterschiede reagieren.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Januar 2015)

Spassvogel


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Januar 2015)

Teste mal den Rock mit Magic Mary S S  Trail vor geht für fast alles , wen Tl dann will man nicht so schnell Wechseln.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Januar 2015)

bestellt...


----------



## Aalex (25. Januar 2015)

da brauchts keine xx kassette

leichtere griffe, leichterer sattel und du hast deine 150 gramm. 

wobei die xx kassette top is. die hält echt ewig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Januar 2015)

Carbon Sattel ist mitbestellt. Ergon SM3-L Monolink MTB-Sattel. Der hat nicht viel gekostet. Ich kenne "Mono-Link" nicht. ich hoffe, das passt mit der normalen Sattelaufnahme der Reverb Stütze.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ergon-sm3-l-monolink-mtb-sattel-159363/wg_id-8904
Die restlichen Verdächtigen Carbon Sättel sind mir mit 120 oder 130mm zu schmal. Ich brauche mind. 140/145mm Breite für meine Sitzknochen.

Mossgrummigriffe hatte ich früher mit ca. 20g, aber die waren auf Dauer auch nicht wirklich super bequem. Ich kam so langsam wieder davon ab. Deswegen hätte ich die Griffe jetzt mal gelassen. oder hast Du einen guten Kompromiss?

Bei der XX Kassette habe ich mir die 11-36 bestellt mit 208g. Die 11-32 hätte es vermutlich auch getan mit 185g. Ich habe gerade bei meinem Bike nachgeschaut. Ich bin aktuell mit 11-32 Kassette unterwegs:

60/559 (26"): 22/34: 1.40m
60/559 (26"): 22/32: 1.49m
60/584 (26"): 22/36: 1.37m
60/584 (26"): 22/32: 1.54m
Ob ich den Unterschied gespürt hätte, dass es jetzt mit 27.5" etwas schwerer ist mit 32er Ritzel? Die 1.37 zu 1.49 werde ich vermutlich spüren, dass der leichteste Gang leichter ist, als bei meinem Remedy. Da könnte ich mir nochmal ca. 23g sparen. Aber da sind wir jetzt wieder im Leichtbauwahn...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Januar 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> ... leichtere griffe, ....



Die hier hatte ich mal. Aber die haben sich mit der Zeit immer verdreht, trotz klebrigen Haarspray oder Haarlack. Vielleicht probiere ich die nochmal aus. http://r2-bike.com/RITCHEY-Griffe-WCS-Ergo-True-Grip

Sattel ca. -100g
Griffe ca. -100g
Kassette ca. -150g
200er Scheibe vorne ca. + 50g
Bleibt ein Minus von ca. 300g

Bei den Reifen werde ich auch noch 100-200g einsparen (im Sommer zumindestens).

Carbonlenker ist noch ne Option (-100g), aber nur, wenn der orangefarbene nicht passt von der Höhe, falls mir die Front zu tief ist. Dann würde ich einen etwas schmäleren nehmen mit mehr Rize.

Oh Jesus, jetzt bin ich doch wieder am grammfeilschen...


----------



## Aalex (25. Januar 2015)

würde reifenkleber nehmen..



> Carbon Sattel ist mitbestellt. Ergon SM3-L Monolink MTB-Sattel. Der hat nicht viel gekostet. Ich kenne "Mono-Link" nicht. ich hoffe, das passt mit der normalen Sattelaufnahme der Reverb Stütze.



kannst du direkt wieder abbestellen. monolink passt in die reverb nicht.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Januar 2015)

Gibt es einen leichten Carbonsattel mit < 200g, der mit der Reverbstütze kompatibel ist? Wie gesagt, Breite muss mind. 145mm betragen, sonst klappt es mit dem Sitzknochenabstand nicht.

Das Problem sind ja meistens die ovalen Sitzstreben.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Januar 2015)

Jesus, wiegen die GE1 von Ergon wirklich 164g??? Wenn ja, dann fliegen die gleich runter. Jeder andere Griff ist ja schon eine Ersparnis.

Selbst mit diesen hier inkl. Lockring gegen verdrehen, spare ich mir 100g.
http://r2-bike.com/CANNONDALE-Griffe-Superlight-Team-mit-Lockring-SCHWARZ-68g

Ich habe aktuell diese hier: http://r2-bike.com/ESI-Griffe-Soft-Grip-Chunky-60g Die gibt es auch in Orange. Bei mir verdrehen die sich aktuell nicht. In Orange könnte ich sie mit einem schwarzen Carbon Lenker kombinieren, wie z.B. die hier:
http://r2-bike.com/EASTON-Lenker-HAVEN-Carbon-Riser-9-318-x-740-mm-200g (200g, 20mm Rize und 740mm breit)
http://r2-bike.com/RITCHEY-Lenker-WCS-Carbon-Trail-Low-Rizer-318-x-740-mm (193g, 15mm Rize und 740mm breit)
Mein Favorit (optisch und von seinen Eigenschaften):
http://r2-bike.com/ENVE-Lenker-MTB-Riser-Bar-RSR-Carbon-318-x-740-mm-9 (191g, 23mm Rize und 740mm breit)

Mit Enve Lenker und andere Griffe Spare ich mir auch wieder 180g.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Januar 2015)

Oh Mann mir wird schon ganz Schwindelig. Der Tune Lenker wiegt sogar nur 120g.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/tune/Turnstange-Lowriser-Lenker-p32846/
750mm breit, 15mm Rize und 120 +/- 5g

Da behalte ich doch meinen Sattel und tausche lieber Tune Lenker mit orangefarbenen Mossgummigriffen. Dann passt es wieder von der Optik. Mein Bontrager Evoke RL Sattel mit Titanrails wiegt auch nur 240g. Ich habe noch den Evoke RXL im Keller liegen mit Carbonrails, aber der hat auch andere/ovale Aufnahmen. Das passt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (25. Januar 2015)

Man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Januar 2015)

Ja ich weiss, ich poste zu viel...


----------



## Nesium (25. Januar 2015)

Die Euphorie ist riiiieeeesig


----------



## filiale (25. Januar 2015)

Suche mal nach MT Zoom Lenkern...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Januar 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Suche mal nach MT Zoom Lenkern...


http://mtzoom.com/handlebars/lightweight-low-riser-xl-740mm-165g/


----------



## Dusius (25. Januar 2015)

Geh lieber mal aufs Klo bevor du aufs Rad steigst... als ob du die paar gramm merkst. Glaub du hast zu viel in Foren gelesen.


----------



## czar (25. Januar 2015)

keiner hat Lust an deinen Kaufergüssen teilzuhaben, Nicki Nitro. Ich bekomme jedes Mal eine Email, wenn du hier irgendeinen Schwachsinn schreibst. Geh mal lieber Mountainbiken als hier so große Einkaufslisten zu posten und ständig neuen Schwachsinn zu verzapfen, was du dir noch alles kaufen willst. Oder informiere dich auf den gängigen Seiten über die Produkte selbst bzw. noch besser teste sie, anstatt hier 30 Leute täglich dazu zu bringen, sich anzugucken was du dir heute wieder schönes kaufen willst um Gewicht am Rad einzusparen.
Ich bin raus, habe den Thread abbestellt. ciao


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. Januar 2015)

Falls dich das etwas beruhigt, die GE1 wiegen ziemlich genau 120g!


----------



## SeppmitS (26. Januar 2015)

Jap, ein eigenes Thema wäre sinnvoller.


----------



## Doomassen (26. Januar 2015)

Jetzt dachte ich das Rad hat er bestellt und es herrscht Stille aber weit gefehlt !! Es wird immer schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Januar 2015)

Bin ja schon ruhig


----------



## ron101 (26. Januar 2015)

@Nicki-Nitro 
Poste uns doch einfach am Schluss das finale Ergebnis, am besten noch ein Foto vom bike dazu.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Aalex (26. Januar 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Geh lieber mal aufs Klo bevor du aufs Rad steigst... als ob du die paar gramm merkst. Glaub du hast zu viel in Foren gelesen.



standardsatz eines ignoranten, der nie in seinem leben leichtes material gefahren is.


----------



## radmodi (27. Januar 2015)

Das Riesel Design "Schutzblech" ist der totale Müll, habs mir in carbon Optik schicken lassen. Geht gar nicht und stimmt noch nicht einmal mit der Darstellung auf der Shop Seite überein! Habe mich darauf hin für etwas Besseres entschieden. 
Nix für Nicki Nitro, wiegt satte 100gr!  Kauf du dir das Riesel Teil, nichts für ungut!

http://www.rockguardz.com/mudguardz/rockguardz-mudguardz-cg330-evo2.html?___SID=U

Schei... Jahreszeit, hoffentlich geht bald wieder was.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Januar 2015)

Kennt jemand einen Radon Servicepartner mit Slide Carbon 650B 9.0 in Blau und 18"? Ich würde es selber abholen.


----------



## Nesium (31. Januar 2015)

Das wird wohl schwierig, aber hast du nicht eines bestellt?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Februar 2015)

Ja beim Servicepartner.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Februar 2015)

Ich bestelle bei ihm, bekomme die Rechnung, muss das Geld überweisen, erst dann bestellt er bei Bike Discount und ich bekomme das Bike dann wenn Radon liefert. Gibt es Verzögerungen kann ich weder stornieren noch umbuchen.

Ich habe letztes WE bestellt, aber erst heute die Rechnung bekommen, weil die bei Freenet im Spamfilter hing. Jetzt ist die Lieferzeit von KW 7 auf KW8 angestiegen. Dann nochmal 2-3 Wochen, das geht mir zu lange. Das langweilige schwarze ist sofort lieferbar.


----------



## Nesium (1. Februar 2015)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude! Diese Lieferzeiten sind aber recht Human, habe letztes Jahr fürs 8.0SE bis in den April gewartet. Bei Canyon hatte ich auch einige Wochen zu warten auf mein Strive. Und nun ist doch eh nicht gerade das beste Bikewetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanner (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo, kurze Frage an Radon oder auch die Community; Ich besitze einen Slide Carbon Rahmen und möchte am Sitzrohr ein Rücklicht anbringen (siehe Bild).



 
Ich denke mal, dass es kein Problem sein wird, wollte mich hier nur nochmal rückversichern, da ja Klemmkräfte und Carbonrahmen nicht unbedingt die besten Freunde sind ;-)
Die Schelle ist aus Plastik und handfest angezogen - gibt das auf Dauer Probleme oder hält der Rahmen das ab? (sollte er ja eigentlich, da die Sattelstütze mit 5-6 NM angezogen ist (?) )
Beste Grüße
Fanner


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe das nicht als Problem, würde ich auch so machen wenn es handfest ist ! Das bedeutet keine 5-6 Nm. Denn Du hast eine Punktbelastung und keine flächige Auflage so wie bei der Sattelschelle. Daher -> handfest sehe ich nicht als Problem.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. Februar 2015)

Mal ne dumme Frage, wieso dann nicht gleich mit Umwerfer? So ist es doch umständlich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. Februar 2015)

Du kannst ja ein kleines Video machen und posten, wie einfach die Kette umzuhängen ist.

Bike wäre aber eh keine Alternative für mich. Ist erst ab KW 20 lieferbar. Das ist für mich zu lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (4. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zum ständigen "schalten" gedacht.
> z.B. in den Alpen oder im anspruchsvollem Gelände fahre ich den ganzen Tag auf dem 28er rum ohne das Bedürfnis auf ein größeres Blatt.
> Toure ich aber nur so in der Gegend rum, ist ein 32er oder 34 Blatt für den Tag besser.
> 
> ...


Ich fürchte du wirst auf einem Blatt Probleme mit der Kettenlinie (Geräuschentwicklung) kriegen. Umhängen dürfte einfach sein, SRAM-Schaltwerke lassen sich ja arretieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## ron101 (4. Februar 2015)

Also bei meiner X01 muss ich die Kurbel nicht abbauen um vom 32 auf das 30er KEB zu wechseln.
Aber ein 28er hätte ich mir diesen Winter öfters auch mal gewünscht.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## ron101 (5. Februar 2015)

@Comfortbiker 
Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen ohne MRP Kettenführung?
Keine Abwürfe gehabt auf gröberen Wurzeltepichen oder bei grösseren Sprüngen?
Das dingt regt mich auf, zu dieser Jahrezeit wo die Kette oft voll Schnee und sonstigem Matsch ist rattert es die ganze Zeit.
Habe mir eben auch schon überlegt das ding abzumontieren.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## troy_lee_666 (5. Februar 2015)

Was für Kurbellängen sind beim 16" bzw. beim 18" verbaut? 
Was ist euer Favourit?


----------



## Dusius (5. Februar 2015)

Also ich fahre ein original Sram 32er Blatt ohne irgend eine Führung, hatte noch nie einen Abwurf und ich habe es schon gut rangenommen würde ich mal behaupten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. Februar 2015)

*Slide 160 Carbon Team Replica 2015* ab August lieferbar
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...5779413133978/935366116508633/?type=1&theater


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. Februar 2015)

In Bonn hat es das 2014er Modell Radon Slide Carbon 10.0 für 2999 statt 3999 EUR im WSV. Taugt das was?

Sram Roam LRS etwas arg leicht. Spezifikation mehr XC und Trailriding statt Allmountain
Avid Bremse X0 Trail. Ist die genausogut wie die aktuelle Sram Guide RS?
Aber MWST Bereinigt für 2700 EUR ist es natürlich der Knaller.


----------



## Nesium (5. Februar 2015)

Ist ja ein Schnäpchen und die X0 Trail ist auch super, unbedingt Kaufen! Tu es... Tu es... Tu es...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. Februar 2015)

Ja morgen fährt ein Kölner Kollege hin, um zu schauen, ob 18" da ist.


----------



## ASt (6. Februar 2015)

Auf 2014 ist ja kein DebonAir und keine Pike.

Ich bin seit gestern Besitzer einer 8.0. Habe in der Nacht mit dem Umbau begonnen. 
Die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist perfekt. Dafür sind (mindestens einige) Schrauben von der miserablen Qualität. Beim Versuch dem Umwerfer abzuschrauben (mit einem ordentlichen Chrom-Vanadium) war eine Schraube sofort kaputt. 
Auch war die Kassette sehr locker angezogen. Also aufpassen!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Februar 2015)

Merci für die Warnung. Das Bike geht sowieso erst einmal zu meinem Bikehändler zwecks Umbauten und Kontrolle/Service. Ich lasse Schrauben, Lager und Laufräder checken...


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Auf 2014 ist ja kein DebonAir und keine Pike.
> 
> Ich bin seit gestern Besitzer einer 8.0. Habe in der Nacht mit dem Umbau begonnen.
> Die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist perfekt. Dafür sind (mindestens einige) Schrauben von der miserablen Qualität. Beim Versuch dem Umwerfer abzuschrauben (mit einem ordentlichen Chrom-Vanadium) war eine Schraube sofort kaputt.
> Auch war die Kassette sehr locker angezogen. Also aufpassen!


Die Schrauben am Umwerfer kommen mit den Werfer direkt vom Hersteller auf die haben wir keinen direkten Einfluss .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Februar 2015)

Le


Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> In Bonn hat es das 2014er Modell Radon Slide Carbon 10.0 für 2999 statt 3999 EUR im WSV. Taugt das was?





Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Sram Roam LRS etwas arg leicht. Spezifikation mehr XC und Trailriding statt Allmountain
> Avid Bremse X0 Trail. Ist die genausogut wie die aktuelle Sram Guide RS?
> Aber MWST Bereinigt für 2700 EUR ist es natürlich der Knaller.


Leider nur 16 und 22"


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Februar 2015)

So das Radon Slide Carbon 650B 9.0 in Petrol/Orange in 18" ist bestellt. Nachdem es mit dem Schnäppchen in Bonn nichts geworden ist, weil ich kein Zwerg oder Riese bin und der Verkäufer hier im Bikemarkt auch den Schwanz eingezogen hat, habe ich doch ein neues aus 2015 bestellt.

Nur noch eine Frage. Der Typ aus dem Bikemarkt hat sein 9.0er mit dem Monarch+ RC3 Debon Air Mid Reb / Mid Comp 216x63mm aufgerüstet. Beim X01 ist der ja auch verbaut. Der Dämpfer wiegt "kaum" mehr als der normale. Bringt der soviel mehr an Performance, dass sich der Aufpreis lohnt? Hat den Unterschied schon jemand getestet?

_"DebonAir™ Eine Vergrößerung des Volumens der Positiv- und Negativluftkammer bewirken ein lineareres, softeres Ansprechverhalten und ein um 30% geringeres Losbrechmoment gegenüber dem Vorgänger."_
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...c3-debon-air-mid-reb-mid-comp-216x63mm-213220


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo Radon-Besitzer, 
ich habe bei meinem Monarch rt3 gemerkt, dass er nur 60 mm Hub hat. Auch vom Rahmen abgebaut. Ist es bei euch auch so oder stimmt mit meinem was nicht?


----------



## ASt (6. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Schrauben am Umwerfer kommen mit den Werfer direkt vom Hersteller auf die haben wir keinen direkten Einfluss .
> Gruß Bodo


Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Rahmen auseinander gebaut und muss mich wirklich korrigieren: die Qualität aller Schrauben bis auf die zwei vom Umwerfer ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Senecca (7. Februar 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Slide 160 Carbon Team Replica 2015 ab August lieferbar
> https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...5779413133978/935366116508633/?type=1&theater



Habe ich auch schon gesehen und bin schon seeeehr gespannt darauf. Irgendeine Idee welche Komponenten verbaut sein könnten? XT? SRAM?
Vermute mal, dass man den Rahmen nicht einzeln bestellen kann.


----------



## Dusius (7. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Besitzer,
> ich habe bei meinem Monarch rt3 gemerkt, dass er nur 60 mm Hub hat. Auch vom Rahmen abgebaut. Ist es bei euch auch so oder stimmt mit meinem was nicht?


Wie hast du das denn "gemerkt"? 216x63 hat der, steht auch so drauf.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. Februar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> ...Nur noch eine Frage. Der Typ aus dem Bikemarkt hat sein 9.0er mit dem Monarch+ RC3 Debon Air Mid Reb / Mid Comp 216x63mm aufgerüstet. Beim X01 ist der ja auch verbaut. Der Dämpfer wiegt "kaum" mehr als der normale. Bringt der soviel mehr an Performance, dass sich der Aufpreis lohnt? Hat den Unterschied schon jemand getestet?



Ich habe mich nochmal eingelesen:
Slide 9.0: Rock Shox Monarch RT3, Debon Air
Slide X01: Rock Shox Monarch *Plus* RC3 Debon Air

Debon Air haben beide Dämpfer, aber was macht das "*Plus*" aus?


----------



## ASt (7. Februar 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn "gemerkt"? 216x63 hat der, steht auch so drauf.


Habe den Abstand zwischen ein- und ausgefedert am Stock gemessen.
Inzwischen habe ich die Luftkammer abgebaut und bin beruhigt: wahrscheinlich sind letzte 3mm wegen Durchschlagschutz nicht einfederbar. 
Wollte sowieso mich überzeugen, dass die Kammer genug geölt ist. War sie. Bei CCDB inline ist es z.B. nicht der Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2015)

wegen 3mm machst Du Dir Gedanken ?...ts ts ts...


----------



## rallleb (7. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Besitzer,
> ich habe bei meinem Monarch rt3 gemerkt, dass er nur 60 mm Hub hat. Auch vom Rahmen abgebaut. Ist es bei euch auch so oder stimmt mit meinem was nicht?



Die letzten 3mm brauchst Du nur beim 8m Drop vertrau mir.....


----------



## ASt (7. Februar 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> wegen 3mm machst Du Dir Gedanken ?...ts ts ts...


Da der Rahmen am Ende regressiv ist, sind diese 3 mm ca. 7.5 mm Federweg. Ist doch schon etwas, oder? Insbesondere wenn mid dem Dämpfer etwas nicht stimmen würde; darauf war die Frage bezogen.


----------



## VuffiRaa (8. Februar 2015)

Servus,

ich fahre ein Radon Slide 8.0 SE von 2014 und habe ein Problem mit dem Steuersatz, dieser war nach 2 monatigem Stillstand im Keller keinen Millimeter mehr zu bewegen. Gibt es noch jemanden der ähnliche Probleme damit hatte? Normal merkt man ein Mahlen oder er geht etwas schwerer und dann verabschiedet sich sowas, aber das Rad ist nun noch kein Jahr alt. 

Bin top zufrieden mit dem Support und der Geschwindigkeit von BikeDiscount, würde gerne nur wissen ob der verbaute Steuersatz ohne zutun von Radon das Problem generell macht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Februar 2015)

VuffiRaa schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich fahre ein Radon Slide 8.0 SE von 2014 und habe ein Problem mit dem Steuersatz, dieser war nach 2 monatigem Stillstand im Keller keinen Millimeter mehr zu bewegen. Gibt es noch jemanden der ähnliche Probleme damit hatte? Normal merkt man ein Mahlen oder er geht etwas schwerer und dann verabschiedet sich sowas, aber das Rad ist nun noch kein Jahr alt.
> 
> Bin top zufrieden mit dem Support und der Geschwindigkeit von BikeDiscount, würde gerne nur wissen ob der verbaute Steuersatz ohne zutun von Radon das Problem generell macht.


Der Verbaute Steuersatz von Acros ist eigentlich sehr gut Gedichtet.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Doomassen (8. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Bild vom Lager?
> Entweder war es im Rahmen nass, vielleicht sogar Salzwasser, und ist dann eingerostet.
> Im Stillstand geht eigentlich nichts kaputt.
> 
> ...


Und wie ist deine Antrieb-Probefahrt verlaufen ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Aalex (9. Februar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nochmal eingelesen:
> Slide 9.0: Rock Shox Monarch RT3, Debon Air
> Slide X01: Rock Shox Monarch *Plus* RC3 Debon Air
> 
> Debon Air haben beide Dämpfer, aber was macht das "*Plus*" aus?



das plus ist die externe kammer am dämpfer. 

in der theorie etwas schluckfreudiger.


----------



## Dusius (9. Februar 2015)

In der Praxis sogar auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (9. Februar 2015)

Der kleine carbon fender mit hoffentlich gutem Rahmenschutz. (...und gar nicht mal so hässlich!)


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## radmodi (9. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber da der Dämpfer eh geschützt verbaut ist und der Hintern so auch noch nass wird hab ich es gelassen.
> Zumal das Hauptlager auch so noch genügend Schlamm abbekommt, vielleicht sogar noch mehr durch die Kanalwirkung.
> 
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Da könntest du Recht haben, mir gings auch mehr um den unmittelbaren Schutz am Bügel und seitlich davon, wo der Reifen ganz knapp vorbei läuft. Mal testen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## ASt (9. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da warte ich ab wie stark die Abnutzung ist. Wenn es dann an die Substanz geht wird einfach eine dünne Schicht Kunstharz als neue Verschleißschicht drüber gepinselt.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Ich habe es wie auch alle Streben mit der Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt. Bei den anderen Bikes hats schon geholfen. An Kettenstreben wo der Reifen am nähsten ist habe ich sogar zwei Stück Schlauch geschnitten und über die Streben gezogen.

Der Vorteil ist: du kannst es abziehen und hast wieder einen schönen Rahmen. Bei Kunstharz ist es anders (habe einmal schon probiert)


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (9. Februar 2015)

radmodi schrieb:


> (...und gar nicht mal so hässlich!)



Oh doch, sogar super hässlich!


----------



## mohlo (9. Februar 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Oh doch, sogar super hässlich!


Ich finde den Lock auch unfassbar suboptimal. Erinnert mich an diese billigen Carbonaufkleber, die man sich auf den Tankdeckel seines Polo GTI in den 90ern geklebt hat.


----------



## ron101 (9. Februar 2015)

Bin mal gespannt wie gut der geht, wenns dann in den Schlamm geht ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (9. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich finde den Lock auch unfassbar suboptimal. Erinnert mich an diese billigen Carbonaufkleber, die man sich auf den Tankdeckel seines Polo GTI in den 90ern geklebt hat.



Aufkleber??? Nur zur Info, das ist 100% Carbon-Gewebe eingeschweißt in zwei dünne Folien, 0.3mm dick. Mit nem Laser ausgeschnitten. Erst informieren, dann könnt ihr blöd labern, Jungs. Ts, ts,ts...


----------



## sebsupertramp (9. Februar 2015)

Ich hab das Ding auch mal an ähnlicher Stelle an meinen Freerider gebaut. Willingen hat noch überstanden, obwohl ein paar Steine mit durchgeschliffen wurden. In Winterberg ist es im Downhill dann nur noch in Fetzen unten am Lift angekommen. Ich hab keine Ahnung was es war, vielleicht hat sich ein Zweig dadurch gezogen, aber es hat sich auf einer Seite gelöst und ist dann vom Reifen ist Stücke gerissen worden. Vielleicht hast du mehr Glück, immerhin kann man es am Slide ja gut befestigen. Über Optik lässt sich ja immer streiten.


----------



## mohlo (9. Februar 2015)

radmodi schrieb:


> Aufkleber??? Nur zur Info, das ist 100% Carbon-Gewebe eingeschweißt in zwei dünne Folien, 0.3mm dick. Mit nem Laser ausgeschnitten. Erst informieren, dann könnt ihr blöd labern, Jungs. Ts, ts,ts...


Du hast meine Kritik nicht verstanden. Ich meinte damit lediglich, dass man so einen schönen dezenten Rahmen mit einem Carbonteil, das dazu in keinster Weise optisch passt, ruckzuck verschandeln kann. Ich würde zudem generell auf einen Spritzschutz verzichten, da dieser bei der Position der Dämpfers (horizontal hinter dem Sitzrohr) keinen nennenswerten Nutzen hat. Ein Abkleben der Sitzstreben mit 3M-Folie hätte auch gereicht.
Weniger ist oft mehr!


----------



## radmodi (9. Februar 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie gut der geht, wenns dann in den Schlamm geht ;-)
> Cheers
> ron



Schlammfahrten überlasse ich den Hitzköpfen im Forum, die ne Abkühlung brauchen. Nichts für ungut, dafür ist mir das schöne teure bike zu Schade.
Das kleine Teil soll nur gegen Steinschläge und etwas gegen Nässe schützen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Hardcore gerne für euch, nicht für mich...,danke!


----------



## mohlo (9. Februar 2015)

radmodi schrieb:


> Schlammfahrten überlasse ich den Hitzköpfen im Forum, die ne Abkühlung brauchen. Nichts für ungut, dafür ist mir das schöne teure bike zu Schade.
> Das kleine Teil soll nur gegen Steinschläge und etwas gegen Nässe schützen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Hardcore gerne für euch, nicht für mich...,danke!


Mit ausreichend Schlamm auf dem Rahmen hast Du den kostenlosen Rahmenschutz immer am Rad. Der erste Katzer am neuen Bike tut immer weh, aber das liegt halt in der Natur der Dinge bei so einem Sportgerät! ;-)


----------



## radmodi (9. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Du hast meine Kritik nicht verstanden. Ich meinte damit lediglich, dass man so einen schönen dezenten Rahmen mit einem Carbonteil, das dazu in keinster Weise optisch passt, ruckzuck verschandeln kann. Ich würde zudem generell auf einen Spritzschutz verzichten, da dieser bei der Position der Dämpfers (horizontal hinter dem Sitzrohr) keinen nennenswerten Nutzen hat. Ein Abkleben der Sitzstreben mit 3M-Folie hätte auch gereicht.
> Weniger ist oft mehr!


3M-Folie habe ich vorne an der pike solo air, war ne ziemliche fi..., die Folie um die 3-D Formen zu ziehen und zu zuschneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (9. Februar 2015)

radmodi schrieb:


> 3M-Folie habe ich vorne an der pike solo air, war ne ziemliche fi..., die Folie um die 3-D Formen zu ziehen und zu zuschneiden.


Junge, junge... Fahr das Ding und hör auf das Rad in Folie einzupacken. Das muss artgerecht bewegt werden!


----------



## ron101 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich finde immer das Gewichtstuning nach der Schlammfahrt cool. 
Nach der gründlichen Reinigung ist das Bike jeweils glatt 3kg leichter ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## radmodi (9. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Junge, junge... Fahr das Ding und hör auf das Rad in Folie einzupacken. Das muss artgerecht bewegt werden!


Amen!


----------



## mohlo (9. Februar 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ich finde immer das Gewichtstuning nach der Schlammfahrt cool.
> Nach der gründlichen Reinigung ist das Bike jeweils glatt 3kg leichter ;-)
> Cheers
> ron


Wenn ich Gewichtstuning betreiben möchte, gehe ich vor dem Ausritt noch mal auf den Pott! ;-)


----------



## radmodi (9. Februar 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ich finde immer das Gewichtstuning nach der Schlammfahrt cool.
> Nach der gründlichen Reinigung ist das Bike jeweils glatt 3kg leichter ;-)
> Cheers
> ron


Minus 1kg Schlamm an deinen bike-Klamotten. Das nen ich mal Gewichtstuning! Respekt, Respekt! Habt euren Spaß, aber ohne mich...


----------



## mohlo (9. Februar 2015)

Wie sagt man hier bei uns in Köln: Jeder jeck is anders!


----------



## radmodi (9. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wenn ich Gewichtstuning betreiben möchte, gehe ich vor dem Ausritt noch mal auf den Pott! ;-)


Das machen wir doch alle, weil am Berg .... doof ist. Aber manchmal, überall ist Schlamm, kein Tempo dabei, shit... Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Aalex (9. Februar 2015)

* Bilder anderer einzustellen und dann Lästern? Bitte Knigge lesen und Zusammenfassung schreiben! Ikosa *

ist das hundekot tuning am reifen? sehr orginell tät ich meinen


----------



## radmodi (11. Februar 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> ist das hundekot tuning am reifen? sehr orginell tät ich meinen



Könnte man meinen, ist aber nicht so. 
Fotos von meinem bike setze nur ich ins Forum, also Finger weg!!!


----------



## rallleb (11. Februar 2015)

uuuhhuu, pöser pursche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (11. Februar 2015)

radmodi schrieb:


> Könnte man meinen, ist aber nicht so.
> Fotos von meinem bike setze nur ich ins Forum, also Finger weg!!!



du gehst zum lachen auch in den keller oder?

und du hast die bilder bereits selbst ins forum hochgeladen, indem du es deinem fotoalbum hinzugefügt hast


----------



## Dusius (11. Februar 2015)

Die Rechte an den Bildern hast du doch sicher eh abgetreten


----------



## ASt (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gerade meine erste Testfahrt auf dem neuen 8.0 absolviert. Alles wunderbar, das einzige, was mich gestört hat, ist die Empfindlichkeit des Dämpfers RT3 vom Sag bis Mitte Federweg bei mäßider Geschwindigkeit. Ich habe das Gefühl, weniger LSC würde helfen. Hilft der Umstieg auf RC3 plus dieses Verhalten zu ändern?


----------



## knoerrli (12. Februar 2015)

radmodi schrieb:


> Schlammfahrten überlasse ich den Hitzköpfen im Forum, die ne Abkühlung brauchen. Nichts für ungut, dafür ist mir das schöne teure bike zu Schade.



Oh mein Gott dann stell dein "schönes teures bike" in eine Glasvitrine und nicht hier ins Forum!


----------



## mohlo (12. Februar 2015)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott dann stell dein "schönes teures bike" in eine Glasvitrine und nicht hier ins Forum!


Für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele/zum Bäcker wird's wohl reichen!?


----------



## Dusius (12. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine erste Testfahrt auf dem neuen 8.0 absolviert. Alles wunderbar, das einzige, was mich gestört hat, ist die Empfindlichkeit des Dämpfers RT3 vom Sag bis Mitte Federweg bei mäßider Geschwindigkeit. Ich habe das Gefühl, weniger LSC würde helfen. Hilft der Umstieg auf RC3 plus dieses Verhalten zu ändern?


nein


----------



## ASt (12. Februar 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> nein


Was kann dann helfen? RT3 tunen lassen? Getuntes RC3 + holen?


----------



## Dusius (12. Februar 2015)

Ich meine die Druckstufe ist doch eh auf offen gestellt und es ist ganz normal das er sehr schnell im mittleren Federwegsbereich ist, soll doch auch so sein.
Du kannst mehr Luft rein pumpen, Spacer verbauen oder ka. Aber was stört den daran?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine erste Testfahrt auf dem neuen 8.0 absolviert. Alles wunderbar, das einzige, was mich gestört hat, ist die Empfindlichkeit des Dämpfers RT3 vom Sag bis Mitte Federweg bei mäßider Geschwindigkeit. Ich habe das Gefühl, weniger LSC würde helfen. Hilft der Umstieg auf RC3 plus dieses Verhalten zu ändern?[/QUOTE
> Bei den Dämpfern sollte man so 200-300km Fahren bis man ein sicheres Urteil abgeben kann.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (12. Februar 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich meine die Druckstufe ist doch eh auf offen gestellt und es ist ganz normal das er sehr schnell im mittleren Federwegsbereich ist, soll doch auch so sein.
> Du kannst mehr Luft rein pumpen, Spacer verbauen oder ka. Aber was stört den daran?


Ja er war offen. Reicht aber nicht, LSC scheint zu gross. Das hat mit der Progression (Luftkammergröße), Sag (Luftdruck) nichts gemeinsam.


----------



## ASt (12. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bei den Dämpfern sollte man so 200-300km Fahren bis man ein sicheres Urteil abgeben kann. Gruß Bodo


Danke, ich sehe mal wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Danke, ich sehe mal wie es sich entwickelt.


Haben wir bei neuen Dämpfern besonders bei RS oft sollte verschwinden, auch bedarf der Dämpfer am Anfang einige Fahrten
bis der Druck in der Negativ Kammer sich Ausgeglichen hat.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ASt (12. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Haben wir bei neuen Dämpfern besonders bei RS oft sollte verschwinden, auch bedarf der Dämpfer am Anfang einige Fahrten
> bis der Druck in der Negativ Kammer sich Ausgeglichen hat.  Gruß Bodo


An dem Druck in der Negativkammer lag es definitiv nicht, den habe ich ausgeglichen, indem ich beim Aufpumpen von Zeit zu Zeit den Dämpfer bis die Hälfte des Federweges komprimiert habe.
Auch während meiner Testfahrt war nach einigen Drops der Gummiring ca. 1mm vor Durchschagschutz. Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich mir ein paar Volumenspacer erwünscht.


----------



## Dusius (12. Februar 2015)

Dann mach welche rein, is doch logisch das das Bike nicht auf dich persönlich abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Aalex (12. Februar 2015)

das sind persönliche einstellungen, die du selber übernehmen musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (12. Februar 2015)

Leute, hört bitte auf Selbstverständlichkeiten zu erklären.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Leute, hört bitte auf Selbstverständlichkeiten zu erklären.


Bitte mach doch bitte Set Ups nicht nach der ersten Fahrt fest . Der Dämpfer ist ohne HV Kammer also keine Spacer möglich.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## ASt (12. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bitte mach doch bitte Set Ups nicht nach der ersten Fahrt fest . Der Dämpfer ist ohne HV Kammer also keine Spacer möglich.
> Gruß Bodo


Ok, vielen Dank für den Tipp! Ich bleibe entspannt und fahre weiter.


----------



## Uvelo (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo, habe Grade meine erste fahrt mit dem Slide Kohle 8.0 absolviert. 36km 430hm.Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Nach einigen Jahren mit  Fox ist es das erste mit Rock Shox  Fahrwerk! Mit 186cm 95kg, hab ich den 20 " Rahmen genommen und der passt perfekt. Was sofort auffiel  war das Super weiche ansprechen der Federelemente, die auf jede Unebenheit des Untergrundes ansprechen und für genug Traktion sorgen. Die 2 Fach Kurbel war für  mich die richtige Entscheidung. Die gesamt  Ausstattung, von den Griffen, Schaltung, Top Bremsen die nicht  quitschen, das Fahrwerk und der Carbonrahmen mit seiner Geometrie haben mich nicht enttäuscht. Das Fahrrad habe ich direkt in Bonn gekauft. Ich kann den Service und den Verkäufer  nur loben.


----------



## ASt (15. Februar 2015)

Nach der Neuabstimmung des Setups meines eine Woche alten 8.0 (Druck höher, Pike mit einem Token, ja, es geht auch bei dpa, wenn auch nicht ohne Trick) und heutiger Tour in Siebengebirge (25 km, 1100 hm) kann ich sagen: es ist ein stimmiger Bike, der alles mitmacht, vom steilen Anstieg über Wurzelfelder bis Kickers und Drops.
Vielen Dank an Radon und Bodo Probst persönlich für dieses Superbike!

Nur eins ist da nicht perfekt: ich musste für die Umlage vom Reverb-Remote nach links etwas improvisieren.


----------



## Schelle (16. Februar 2015)

Uvelo schrieb:


> Hallo, ... Mit 186cm 95kg, hab ich den 20 " Rahmen genommen und der passt perfekt...


Könntest Du mir bitte Deine Schrittgröße verraten? Bin selber nur 1,84m bei einer SL von 85cm und schwanke zwischen 18" und 20". Mein derzeitiges 2010er Cube Stereo ist ein 18" und könnte ein wenig größer sein...


----------



## Flohman (16. Februar 2015)

Schelle schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir bitte Deine Schrittgröße verraten? Bin selber nur 1,84m bei einer SL von 85cm und schwanke zwischen 18" und 20". Mein derzeitiges 2010er Cube Stereo ist ein 18" und könnte ein wenig größer sein...



Ich habe in etwa deine Maße zumindest was Größe und Schrittlänge angeht  Ich bin 1,84 die Schrittlänge ist meine ich 88cm. Ich habe ein 20" und das passt perfekt. Das 18" wäre mir zu kurz.


----------



## ASt (16. Februar 2015)

Schelle schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir bitte Deine Schrittgröße verraten? Bin selber nur 1,84m bei einer SL von 85cm und schwanke zwischen 18" und 20". Mein derzeitiges 2010er Cube Stereo ist ein 18" und könnte ein wenig größer sein...


Pass auf, ob es bei Sattelrohrlänge nicht zu knapp ist. Wenns passt, wird die 20 Deine Größe sein, alleine wg. des langen Oberkörpers.

Ich habe ebenfalls 85 SL, bin aber 180 hoch, also ehe kürzer Oberkörper. Dabei passt der 18 perfekt, ich musste nur den höheren Lenker (Rise 30)einbauen.


----------



## Uvelo (16. Februar 2015)

Meine Sl ist 89cm.


----------



## Flohman (16. Februar 2015)

So, da ich jetzt die ersten Touren mit meinem X01 absolviert habe mal ein kurzes Review von mir.

Zu meinem Hintergrund:
Ich hatte bisher ein Nerve(2012er) und ein Torque(2013er). Da ich es aber zeitlich nicht so oft in den Bikepark schaffe, war mir das Torque für Touren (besonders up-hill)einfach etwas zu dick. Wenn ich mit dem Nerve unterwegs war hätte ich mir bei den Abfahrten gerne etwas mehr gewünscht. So bin ich dann auf das Slide 160 X01 gestoßen. Was bei dickerem Fahrwerk sogar noch 700g leichter als das Nerve ist.

Skeptisch war ich mit dem 30er Kettenblatt, da ich mit meinen 65kg bei 1,84m mehr über Top-Model-Beine verfüge (nur eben etwas Haariger)...  Bis jetzt konnte ich hier im Mittelgebirge alle Hügel erklimmen. Es hieß ja immer, dass das Slide gut klettern kann aber ich bin oben angekommen und war so platt wie eh und je...  Doch dann als ich meine GPS Tracks zu Strava hochgeladen hatte, stand da ein Persönlicher Rekord nach dem anderen bei den Climbs (und das obwohl ich stellenweise Schnee hatte)...  Das Problem was ich im Moment noch im Kopf habe ist, dass ich mir ständig sage:"jetzt nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel" daran muss ich mich wohl noch gewöhnen. 

So, genug über Klettern geredet ich will ja biken...  Bergab habe ich die Reserven, die mir beim Nerve gefehlt haben. An die Zeiten vom Torque komme ich im Moment noch nicht ran was aber auch den Witterungsbedingungen geschuldet ist. Dazu kann ich erst etwas sagen, wenn die Trails endlich wieder trocken sind. Ich bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit dem Setup des Fahrwerks aber ich merke jetzt schon, dass das Bike satt auf den Trails liegt. Im Moment habe ich an dem Bike einfach nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Februar 2015)

Schelle schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir bitte Deine Schrittgröße verraten? Bin selber nur 1,84m bei einer SL von 85cm und schwanke zwischen 18" und 20". Mein derzeitiges 2010er Cube Stereo ist ein 18" und könnte ein wenig größer sein...



Wie @ASt schon sagte, 20" könnte knapp werden. Ich habe 20" bei einer SL von 87 mm. Und bei mir schaut der Reverb-Schaft etwa 20-25 mm aus dem Sattelrohr raus.


----------



## hergie (16. Februar 2015)

SL 91, 1,83 groß, ich habe das 20 Zoll gewählt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Schelle (17. Februar 2015)

Danke Euch allen, wird´s wohl doch wieder ein 18" oder eine 125er Reverb verbauen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## enno112 (17. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...Ich ziehe mir im stehen ein 5cm breiten Ordner in den Schritt, ...(*Glieder*maßstab) ...


  .....


----------



## Schelle (17. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Kann es sein, das du sehr kurze Beine hast ...


Nur die beiden Äußeren 
Die Messmethode mit Buch oder Ähnlichem nutze ich auch. Liegt immer zwischen 85 und 86 cm


----------



## greifswald (17. Februar 2015)

Ich habs spontan bestellt. Nach euren Infos könnte es passen: 1,92 , SL 91cm (evtl vermessen?). Bestellt in 22".

Oder liege ich da falsch?

Fahre aktuell: Cannondale SV600 in XL mit 140mm 5° Vorbau


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (17. Februar 2015)

Schelle schrieb:


> Nur die beiden Äußeren
> Die Messmethode mit Buch oder Ähnlichem nutze ich auch. Liegt immer zwischen 85 und 86 cm


Ich bin genau wie du 1,84 m und Schrittlänge zwischen 85 und 86, abhängig davon welche Hose ich an habe, wie ich die cm auf- oder abrunde und so weiter  Werde mir auch ein 20er bestellen, so mein Plan  Konnte aber noch nicht Probesitzen, da ich aus Österreich bin


----------



## BassT-73 (17. Februar 2015)

Soooooooo, bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Slide 160 Carbon 9.0. 




 

Gleich ausgepackt und aufgebaut.....



 

....und natürlich auch gleich ausgeführt 



 





Meine Kinder hatten auch ihren Spass!






Erstes fazit:  für mich ein Super bike!
Hatte bisher ein Ghost AMR 7700 Tourenfully - da liegt Bergab schon eine Welt dazwischen.

Uphill gehts fast genauso gut wie das Ghost und im Downhill ist es erste Sahne.


----------



## rider1970 (18. Februar 2015)

Servus, 
habe mal eine frage hier in die Runde bzgl des Monarch RT3. Habe kürzlich einen solchen für meinen Hobel erworben, der Verkäufer fuhr ihn wohl kurzzeitig in seinem Slide carbon und hat dann aufgerüstet auf einen debon air. Problem ist, das der Dämpfer in meinem Rad zu progressiv ist. Eigentlich kein Ding dachte ich mir, ist ja ein M/L3 lt. Aufkleber also Luftkammer geöffnet um ein oder zwei Volumenspacer zu entfernen--sind aber keine verbaut! Ist das so Standard von Radon aus oder liege ich hier ganz falsch?


----------



## ASt (19. Februar 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe mal eine frage hier in die Runde bzgl des Monarch RT3. Habe kürzlich einen solchen für meinen Hobel erworben, der Verkäufer fuhr ihn wohl kurzzeitig in seinem Slide carbon und hat dann aufgerüstet auf einen debon air. Problem ist, das der Dämpfer in meinem Rad zu progressiv ist. Eigentlich kein Ding dachte ich mir, ist ja ein M/L3 lt. Aufkleber also Luftkammer geöffnet um ein oder zwei Volumenspacer zu entfernen--sind aber keine verbaut! Ist das so Standard von Radon aus oder liege ich hier ganz falsch?


In meinem RT3 waren keine Spacer. Allerdings debonair, 2015.


----------



## rider1970 (20. Februar 2015)

Der hat dann auch vermutlich einen anderen tune?  Oder ist das ebenfalls ein ml3?


----------



## ASt (20. Februar 2015)

Ja au


rider1970 schrieb:


> Der hat dann auch vermutlich einen anderen tune?  Oder ist das ebenfalls ein ml3?


ch ml3. Der Tune hat aber mit Luftkammervolumen und Spacer nichts direkt gemeinsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> In meinem RT3 waren keine Spacer. Allerdings debonair, 2015.


Sorry habe wohl das falsche Bike angenommen Slide 150-9.0HD Monarch + mit kleiner Luftkammer  Slide 160 Monarch RT3
Debon ohne Sp. Xo1 Monarch + mit Debon und 4Sp. so ist es Serie bei den 15ern.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Februar 2015)

BassT-73 schrieb:


> Soooooooo, bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Slide 160 Carbon 9.0.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361072
> ...




Gratuliere zum Bike. Ich muss auf mein blaues noch eine Weile länger warten. Diese Woche wurde aus KW 8 zuerst KW 10 und dann am Donnerstag KW 11. Macht aber nichts, ich lasse mir parallel dazu einen passenden LRS aus Carbon aufbauen, wurde schon bestellt (30mm Maulweite innen, Tune King/Kong Naben und DT Aerolite Speichen, Zielgewicht +/-1450g). Das geht auch 4-5 Wochen bis Felgen da sind und LRS aufgebaut wird. Das ganze dann Tubeless, um die rotierenden Massen weiter zu reduzieren und die Pannensicherheit zu erhöhen. Der Crossmax XL wird entweder verkauft oder als Alternative für Winter aufgehoben.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Frage:

Wie breit ist der Hinterbau vom Slide Carbon? Welche Reifenbreite passt noch durch auf 30mm Maulweite der Felge ohne dass es permanent schleift (klar ist abhängig vom Modell/Seitenstollen etc)?


----------



## Nesium (22. Februar 2015)

Kiste öffnen und selber messen. Hat wohl keiner einfach so im Kopf.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. Februar 2015)

Nesium schrieb:


> Kiste öffnen und selber messen. Hat wohl keiner einfach so im Kopf.



Die Frage ging an die, die schon eines haben. Hätte ich meins schon, könnte ich selber nachmessen. ABER ich habe weder Bike noch LRS. Beide sind in der Mache. Das Bike kommt erst ab KW 11 oder KW 12. Der LRS dann noch 1-2 Wochen später.

Sollten 2.35" Reifen hinten nicht mehr passen, auf der breiten Felge, dann muss halt ein 2.25" Reifen reichen. So wie ich die Leute verstanden habe, würd der durch die breite Maulweite eh breiter als ein breiterer Reifen auf einer schmalen Felge (also angeblich).


----------



## ASt (22. Februar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Die Frage ging an die, die schon eines haben. Hätte ich meins schon, könnte ich selber nachmessen. ABER ich habe weder Bike noch LRS. Beide sind in der Mache. Das Bike kommt erst ab KW 11 oder KW 12. Der LRS dann noch 1-2 Wochen später.
> 
> Sollten 2.35" Reifen hinten nicht mehr passen, auf der breiten Felge, dann muss halt ein 2.25" Reifen reichen. So wie ich die Leute verstanden habe, würd der durch die breite Maulweite eh breiter als ein breiterer Reifen auf einer schmalen Felge (also angeblich).


kann man schnell nachrechnen. Von 22 auf 30 Maulweite macht den Reifen ca. 2 mm dicker. Von 2.25 auf 2.35 ist theoretisch 2.54mm.
Also ungefähr dasselbe.
Zu der eigentlichen Frage: auf 2.35 und 22.5 Maulweite ist der Abstand zu den Streben ca. 7-8 mm. 30 Maulweite Felge ist schon bestellt und auf 2.35 verzichten werde ich auf keinen Fall.
Allerdings für den Schutz habe ich an unteren Streben, wo der Abstand geringer ist,  zwei Stück Schlauch darauf gezogen.


----------



## radmodi (22. Februar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Die Frage ging an die, die schon eines haben. Hätte ich meins schon, könnte ich selber nachmessen. ABER ich habe weder Bike noch LRS. Beide sind in der Mache. Das Bike kommt erst ab KW 11 oder KW 12. Der LRS dann noch 1-2 Wochen später.
> 
> Sollten 2.35" Reifen hinten nicht mehr passen, auf der breiten Felge, dann muss halt ein 2.25" Reifen reichen. So wie ich die Leute verstanden habe, würd der durch die breite Maulweite eh breiter als ein breiterer Reifen auf einer schmalen Felge (also angeblich).



Schau mal hier! http://abload.de/browseGallery.php?gal=kflzfcaY&img=20141026_1417045yse4.jpg
Maulweite 35mm
Hinten: Schwalbe Rock Razor 2.35
Vorne: Conti Trial King 2.4 

Da geht auch noch mehr, wenn man möchte...

Wobei ich gestern hinten auf einen Trial King 2.2 gewechselt habe. (Testsiegerkombi bei Enduro bikes)


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. Februar 2015)

Supi, merci.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (23. Februar 2015)

radmodi schrieb:


> Schau mal hier! http://abload.de/browseGallery.php?gal=kflzfcaY&img=20141026_1417045yse4.jpg
> Maulweite 35mm
> Hinten: Schwalbe Rock Razor 2.35
> Vorne: Conti Trial King 2.4
> ...



Krasse Optik. Das sieht mit den Felgen aus wie ein Fatbike.   Ich freue mich schon auf meine.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (23. Februar 2015)

In der Winterpause habe ich einige Details an meinem SE verändert, die mir in der letzten Saison negativ aufgefallen sind.




Mit einem zweiten Zuhalter ergibt sich ein deutlich schönerer Verlauf der Leitung und die Leitung scheuert auch nicht mehr an der Schwinge.





Weil mir der Zuggegenhalter auf Grund zu geringer Überdeckung mit der Rahmenöffnung zu viel Spiel hatte und sich der der Bund schon in den Rahmen eingearbeitet hat, habe ich eine kleine Carbonplatte zur Stabilisierung und besseren Abdichtung eingesetzt. Desweiteren musste ich einen neuen Schaltzug einbauen, weil sich die Aussenhülle durch häufigen Kontakt mit der Kette im Bereich des Kettenblattes bis auf die Draht-Armierung runtergeschliffen hatte. Der neue Zug (Jagwire Sealed MTB) verläuft komplett im Liner geschützt vom Shifter durch den Rahmen zum Schaltwerk. Gleiches Prinzip wie bei den Rohloff-Zügen, nur etwas leichter und doppelt so teuer...





Aus rein optischen Gründen habe ich eine andere Halterung für die Kettenführung gebaut...





50ml Dichtmittel pro Reifen müssen fairerweise noch addiert werden, trotzdem ein sehr guter Wert, wie ich finde (Rh. M)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Februar 2015)

Klasse Gewicht ! Hast Du auch eine Teilelliste (was verändert wurde ) ? Dann muß man nicht diesen langen Thread nach Einzelteilen durchsuchen.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (23. Februar 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Klasse Gewicht ! Hast Du auch eine Teilelliste (was verändert wurde ) ? Dann muß man nicht diesen langen Thread nach Einzelteilen durchsuchen.



Ich habe nicht viel verändert, aber bitte:

- Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon high 20
- Vorbau Syntace MF2, 50mm
- Pedale Sixpack Skywalker2
- Sattel SelleItalia SLR
- Reifen tubeless, VR MagicMary
- div. Titan- und Aluschrauben
- Bremse Carbonbremshebel


----------



## Doomassen (23. Februar 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> In der Winterpause habe ich einige Details an meinem SE verändert, die mir in der letzten Saison negativ aufgefallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aalex (24. Februar 2015)

dürfte neopren mit klett sein. 

klettladen24.de oder so heißt nen onlineshop für sowas


----------



## Etri (24. Februar 2015)

genau aus was ist das gebaut neopren? hält das direkt am klettband?


----------



## greifswald (24. Februar 2015)

Moin!

Mein Radon Slide Carbon X01 wurde soeben geliefert! Das Tracking bei DHL freight könnte besser sein, aber wenn man zum Hörer greift, klappt es dann doch ;-) H & S war sehr fix und hat es gut verpackt, ohne zu viel Müll zu produzieren. Der Karton hatte bei Anlieferung ein Loch und des kam auf der Ladefläche liegend an....

Technisch ein wunderbares Bike! Unglaublich leicht und in der Teilezusammenstellung auch sehr stimmig und zu dem Preis unschlagbar! Ein großes Lob an den Bodo Probst & Kollegen!

Unsicher bin ich noch bei der Rahmengröße: 1,92cm , Schrittlänge ca. 92cm (inkl Messfehler...). Bestellt habe ich es in 22", u.a. da es in dieser Größe gerade lieferbar war, ich laut Rechner genau zwischen 21+22" liege, gerne ab und an auch mal km schrubbe + bergauf klettere.
Fahrposition des Sattels ist etwas über Lenkerhöhe.

Bisher war nur ein Wohnzimmertest möglich. Es fühlt sich schon  sehr anders an. Sehr ungewohnt ist, hinter und nicht mehr über dem Vorderrad zu sitzen. Das Rad fühlt sich auch relativ groß an, was vermutlich durch das weit vorne stehende Vorderrad bedingt ist.

Allerdings habe ich 15 Jahre auf einem Cannondale SV600 mit 100mm + 145er Vorbau und 580mm Lenker gesessen, so dass vermutlich jedes moderne MTB ungewohnt sein dürfte. Nach langer Pause auf dem Cannondale fühlt sich dieses ja auch fremd und unfahrbar an...

Was sagen die Experten? Spielt sich das ein, oder ist das Rad zu groß?


----------



## reflux (24. Februar 2015)

Ich fahr mit 189cm den 22" Rahmen mit 60mm vorbau und bin sehr zufrieden - ggf würd ich den vorbau nochmal kürzer aber ansonsten glaube ich,dass das bei dir passen sollte


----------



## greifswald (24. Februar 2015)

Danke reflux! Dann kann ich ja beruhigt das Rad komplett montieren.

Ich bin jetzt mal im stehen rumgehüpft und da fühlt es sich gleich besser an. Tja 15 Jahre Rahmenentwicklung...


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Februar 2015)

Bin auch der Meinung das ist richtig bin 190 bei 91 und kann beide Größen fahren. Fahre zwar ein 20" aber das ist denn Job
wegen da muß ich oft auch ein 18" Testen sonst auch 22". Hoffe du kannst dich über die 15 Jahre Entwicklung freuen bin
jetzt 22 Jahre dabei . 93 das Cycle Craft CSP mei erstes Fully.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (24. Februar 2015)

Etri schrieb:


> genau aus was ist das gebaut neopren? hält das direkt am klettband?



Ja ist Neopren, mit Klettverschluss am Rahmen befestigt. Letztes Jahr hatte sich ein Stein zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen verklemmt. Hatte ihn glücklicherweise entdeckt, bevor größerer Schaden entstanden ist. Sieht sicherlich nicht wunderschön aus aber mit dieser Schutzmaßnahme kann das nicht mehr passieren!


----------



## cemetery (24. Februar 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Unsicher bin ich noch bei der Rahmengröße: 1,92cm , Schrittlänge ca. 92cm (inkl Messfehler...). Bestellt habe ich es in 22", u.a. da es in dieser Größe gerade lieferbar war, ich laut Rechner genau zwischen 21+22" liege, gerne ab und an auch mal km schrubbe + bergauf klettere.
> Fahrposition des Sattels ist etwas über Lenkerhöhe.



Da beantwortest du dir die Frage ja schon selbst. Bei 20" hättest du noch mehr Sattelüberhöhung, kann man mögen oder halt auch nicht. Ich hab mich bei 1,90m und SL von ca. 93/94 auch für 22" entschieden. Das hat dann schon ganz gut gepasst. Mit 50mm Vorbau und einem Lenker mit etwas mehr Rise war es dann für mich perfekt. Sitzposition weniger gestreckt, dazu noch etwas aufrechter und gefühlt eine sehr ausgeglichene Bike Kontrolle.


----------



## mamu89 (25. Februar 2015)

ist jemand ca. 172 groß (SL80). welche größe fahrt ihr?
Danke


----------



## Nukem49 (25. Februar 2015)

mamu89 schrieb:


> ist jemand ca. 172 groß (SL80). welche größe fahrt ihr?
> Danke



Ich bin genau 172 groß. Allerdings weiß ich meine Schrittlänge jetzt nicht. Sorry.
Ich fahre einen 16" Rahmen.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 1,73 und SL ist ungefähr 83 ...
Ich fahr 20"


----------



## enno112 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich 177 cm klein und SL 86.
Fahre 18" und bin sehr zufrieden damit!



BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,73 und SL ist ungefähr 83 ...
> Ich fahr 20"


Uiii, hätte gedacht das wäre zu groß. Mir war es jedenfalls bei der Probefahrt in Bonn viel zu groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (25. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe im Laufe der Zeit festegestellt, dass mir kleinere Rahmen besser liegen. Vielleicht hilft es dir die Geodaten deines aktuellen Bikes mit denen des Slide zu vergleichen.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (25. Februar 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,73 und SL ist ungefähr 83 ...
> Ich fahr 20"


...und meine reverb steckt ganz im Rahmen ...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (25. Februar 2015)

173cm mit 18" Rahmen


----------



## Doomassen (26. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dadurch das die neuen Kettenblätter minimal links und rechts neben der ursprünglichen Kettenlinie des Einfachblattes liegen, war der Kettenlauf sauber und leise. Die Schaltung funktioniert genauso super wie man es von 1x11 kennt. Durch die 2 NarrowWide Blätter liegt die Kette satt auf und neigt auch nicht zum hochziehen.
> Die 4 Zähne Differenz reichen aus um entspannt fahren zu können und das Schaltwerk schafft den Sprung über alle 11 Gänge auf beiden Blättern ohne Probleme.
> In meinen Breiten werde ich auf dem 32er fahren, nur wenn ich mal entspannt im Gelände spielen will oder in den Alpen für längere Anstiege lege ich die Kette aufs 28er Blatt.
> Also bis jetzt alles bestens.
> ...




Hast du für mich eine Teileliste ?
Ich würde gern 32/28 fahren .
Wo kann ich die Teile kaufen ?
Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Doomassen (26. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo.
> klicke bitte mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur.... Notaus-Gang........
> Den Spider haben ich hier aus dem Bikemarkt.... Siehe meine Käufe. Müsste noch drinstehen.
> 
> ...


Spider ist klar aber ich finde nicht den Link


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (26. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (26. Februar 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> ...und meine reverb steckt ganz im Rahmen ...



Zitat von BoehserOnkel69: ↑
Ich bin 1,73 und SL ist ungefähr 83 ...
Ich fahr 20"


Ist natürlich Quatsch ich hab ein 18" ...


----------



## greifswald (26. Februar 2015)

Moin!

Heute die erste Testfahrt auf dem Hometrail. Fantastisches Rad! Bei Sprüngen wie erwartet erheblich sicherer als mit dem alten Cannondale, aber auch in Kurven ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl. Trotz rutschigem Boden fühlte ich mich sicher, das Rad in die Kurve zu drücken.

Bergauf (dass war meine größte Unsicherheit vor dem Kauf) geht das Rad trotz des Federweges super. 

Die Vormontage hätte bei H&S/Radon etwas pfleglicher sein können.

Der Vorbau war nicht 100% richtig ausgerichtet.
Ich habe dass Gefühl, dass der Hebelweg der VR-Bremse etwas zu groß ist - zumindest ist er größer als bei der HR-Bremse. Allerdings bin ich evtl. durch meine manuell eng eingestellte AVID BB verwöhnt. Das muss noch jmd unvoreingenommenes ansehen.

Was jedoch gar nicht geht: Der Bremsschlauch wird von den Speichen des Hinterrades berührt. Das war schon bei Lieferung so. Ich habe dann versucht den Schlauch so durch die Halterungen zu ziehen, dass er von den Speichen weg kommt. Nach den ersten Hüpfern ratterte es aber wieder am Hinterrad....

Ich nehme an, dass der Schlauch verdreht eingeschraubt wurde und daher die Schlaufe Richtung Speichen geht. Kann man dass ohne "Bleeding-Kit" beheben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC² (26. Februar 2015)

Alternativer Dämpfer möglich?
Hab schon gesucht, bin aber bis dato nicht fündig geworden, hat jemand schon den VIVID Air montiert, ist der jetzt möglich oder nicht?
Bodo hat letztes Jahr schon geschrieben, dass es sehr eng wird, heisst das Ja oder Nein. 
Ist es ein Unterschied , bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen, ich hab das Slide in S.


----------



## enno112 (26. Februar 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass der Schlauch verdreht eingeschraubt wurde und daher die Schlaufe Richtung Speichen geht. Kann man dass ohne "Bleeding-Kit" beheben?


Ja, Sechskantschraube am Bremssattel ein wenig "vorsichtig" lösen und den Drall der Leitung rausdrehen.
Aber bitte nur ein klein wenig lösen damit das System keine Luft zieht!
Lösungsbeispiel von Bodo! Stand gestern schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag, ich glaube war beim Swoop, musst mal selbst schauen.
Edit:
Nee, war nicht Swoop war hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-carbon-27-5-lieferzeiten.739230/page-4#post-12728779


----------



## greifswald (26. Februar 2015)

Danke! Ich musste die Leitungsaufnahme sogar einen Tick nach unten zeigen lassen, damit die Schlaufe von den Speichen weg kommt. Ich hoffe, dass bleibt auch so nach dem  ersten Sprung.

Was mich gewundert hat, ist dass die Sechskantschraube sehr fest angezogen ist. So fest sind die weder bei meinen Autos noch war es bei meinem Motorrad so. Da konnte wohl jemand die Finger nicht vom Druckluftschrauber lassen....


----------



## bartschipro (28. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zum ständigen "schalten" gedacht.
> z.B. in den Alpen oder im anspruchsvollem Gelände fahre ich den ganzen Tag auf dem 28er rum ohne das Bedürfnis auf ein größeres Blatt.
> Toure ich aber nur so in der Gegend rum, ist ein 32er oder 34 Blatt für den Tag besser.
> 
> Da das umbauen der Kettenblätter aber ohne Demontage der Kurbel nicht möglich ist 30 auf 32 z.B. , bin ich am probieren ob es so auch funktioniert.


... ist in 3 minuten möglich, nimmst du einen XX1 Spider! Integrietes Gewinde in den Kettenblättern, kein Gefummel mit den Mutern und die Kettenblätter gehen bei mir über den Kurbelarm.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. Februar 2015)

Habe wieder ne Nachricht von Bike Discount bekommen. Aus KW8 und KW10 wurde über KW11 jetzt KW12 als Lieferzeit genannt. Ich hoffe es geht nicht so im Wochenrythmus weiter... Jede Woche weiter vertröstet zu werden ist echt nervig.


----------



## tapfererkrieger (28. Februar 2015)

Heut mal n bisschen in 20cm tiefer schmierseife fahren gewesen... fazit: ist nicht wirklich boden für den hans dampf... war aber trotzdem geil!! binn halt n bisschen viel am boden gelegen :-D


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. März 2015)

In der neuen Ausgabe des Mountainbike-Magazins ist auf S. 80 ein Langstreckentest des Radon Slide Carbon 160 9.0 (2014) zu lesen. Redakteur Chris Pauls absolvierte auf dem Bike 2.657 km, 25.121 hm, aber auch fast 50.000 Tiefenmeter. Er war nach dem Test voll des Lobes: "out of box ready to race", Bike blieb von Defekten verschont, "Bike macht extrem viel Spaß"...

Nur die MB-Werkstatt goss am Testende Wasser in den Wein: "defekte Vorder- und Hinterradnaben an den DT-Swiss-Laufrädern, ein rau laufendes Shimano-Innenlager, vergammelter FSA-Steuersatz". Schlimmer aber wogen die "teils schlecht gedichteten, zumeist unterdimensionierten Lager des Viergelenker-Hinterbaus", "Wippenlager alle trockengelaufen, haken", "Horst-Link-Lager laufen rau, ein Hauptlager der Schwinge ist blockiert". Auch die Fox-34-Gabel ist trockengelaufen, die Luftkammer undicht. Letzteres ist mir fast egal, da ich um Fuchs-Gabeln versuche, einen großen Bogen zu machen.

@BODOPROBST und @Radon-Bikes : Könnt ihr die Kritik nachvollziehen? Sind die Lager bei den 2015er Carbon-Slides noch immer die gleichen, wie bei dem getesteten 2014er Slide. Worauf sollte man achten, um derlei Lagerschäden vorzubeugen?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. März 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> In der neuen Ausgabe des Mountainbike-Magazins ist auf S. 80 ein Langstreckentest des Radon Slide Carbon 160 9.0 (2014) zu lesen. Redakteur Chris Pauls absolvierte auf dem Bike 2.657 km, 25.121 hm, aber auch fast 50.000 Tiefenmeter. Er war nach dem Test voll des Lobes: "out of box ready to race", Bike blieb von Defekten verschont, "Bike macht extrem viel Spaß"...
> 
> Nur die MB-Werkstatt goss am Testende Wasser in den Wein: "defekte Vorder- und Hinterradnaben an den DT-Swiss-Laufrädern, ein rau laufendes Shimano-Innenlager, vergammelter FSA-Steuersatz". Schlimmer aber wogen die "teils schlecht gedichteten, zumeist unterdimensionierten Lager des Viergelenker-Hinterbaus", "Wippenlager alle trockengelaufen, haken", "Horst-Link-Lager laufen rau, ein Hauptlager der Schwinge ist blockiert". Auch die Fox-34-Gabel ist trockengelaufen, die Luftkammer undicht. Letzteres ist mir fast egal, da ich um Fuchs-Gabeln versuche, einen großen Bogen zu machen.
> 
> ...


Nein auf keinen Fall, ich werde die Leute aus der M B Werkstatt morgen auch mal fragen was dieser Scheiß soll. ich würde
Sagen da ist der Dampfstrahler einfach als Waffe Benutzt worden. Aber das sollte ein Erfahrener Werkstattmann aber sehen
und schlechtere DT Teile und Fox Gabeln bekommen wir auch nicht. Und Fox ist in der Richtung nicht schlechter als die Pike
und sonstige Teile auf den Markt . Und im Dauertest sollte man keine Diskussion über Haltbarkeit von Bikeparts im allgemeinen Aufmachen , wenn man Haltbarkeiten vom Auto annimmt sollt man aber auch klar feststellen das die Teile
dann auch das 2-3 fache Wiegen würden .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein auf keinen Fall, ich werde die Leute aus der M B Werkstatt morgen auch mal fragen was dieser Scheiß soll. ich würde
> Sagen da ist der Dampfstrahler einfach als Waffe Benutzt worden. Aber das sollte ein Erfahrener Werkstattmann aber sehen
> und schlechtere DT Teile und Fox Gabeln bekommen wir auch nicht. Und Fox ist in der Richtung nicht schlechter als die Pike
> und sonstige Teile auf den Markt . Und im Dauertest sollte man keine Diskussion über Haltbarkeit von Bikeparts im allgemeinen Aufmachen , wenn man Haltbarkeiten vom Auto annimmt sollt man aber auch klar feststellen das die Teile
> dann auch das 2-3 fache Wiegen würden .   Gruß Bodo



Danke, Bodo! Klare Aussage. 

Aber ich glaube kaum, dass die Bikes anderer Hersteller weniger "gequält" werden. Verbauen die dann andere, höherwertige Lager, wenn nicht explizit über die Quaität deren Lager geschimpft wird? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ihr macht so super Preise, da könnte ich verstehen, dass ihr billigere Lager verbaut. Bei den Preisen würde ich sogar in Kauf nehmen, nach 2.500 km auf höherwertigere Lager umzurüsten.


----------



## ASt (1. März 2015)

Dass die Lager nach 2.5 tkm kaputt sind, finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Andererseits kann man das als Besitzer bekämpfen, indem man die Lager zusätzlich schmiert. Vom Lagerhersteller kommen die mit wenig Schmierstoff, so dass das Wasser gut durchdringen kann. Als Radhersteller kan Radon nichts dagegen,  ich als Besitzer schon. Bei dem Lagerwechsel, der bei mir hoffentlich viel später als bei anderen fällig ist, kommen dann manuell mit Bootsfett geschmierte Lager zum Einsatz.
http://www.liqui-moly.de/liqui-moly...cument&land=DE&vcmstemplate=mobile&redirect=1


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. März 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Dass die Lager nach 2.5 tkm kaputt sind, finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Andererseits kann man das als Besitzer bekämpfen, indem man die Lager zusätzlich schmiert. Vom Lagerhersteller kommen die mit wenig Schmierstoff, so dass das Wasser gut durchdringen kann. Als Radhersteller kan Radon nichts dagegen,  ich als Besitzer schon. Bei dem Lagerwechsel, der bei mir hoffentlich viel später als bei anderen fällig ist, kommen dann manuell mit Bootsfett geschmierte Lager zum Einsatz.
> http://www.liqui-moly.de/liqui-moly...cument&land=DE&vcmstemplate=mobile&redirect=1


Was mir da Stinkt und das wert ich da auch deutlich zum Ausdruck bringen . Ein paar Seiden vorher ist ein Bike das Zufällig
baugleich Lager hat und auch fast gleich Montiert und seine Lager bei SS Kauft ( wir bei Seiki doppelt so Teuer ) der kommt
ohne Kritik davon . Unsere Bikes werden hier in Deutschland montiert aber die Rahmen werden in China montiert geht nicht
anders da unser Montage keine Rahmen mehr Montiert.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (1. März 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass fast jedes Lager nach 2.500 Km und 50.000 Tiefenmetern hartes Geballer an seine Grenzen kommen wird. Gerade wenn nicht regelmäßig nachgeschmiert wird. Hab jetzt ca. 1.500 Km runter und vor kurzem den gesamten Hinterbau demontiert. Lager waren alle noch ok, im Horstlink war beidseitig ein leichtes Kratzen. Hab jetzt mal die Hülsen neu geschmiert und irgendwann gibts halt neue Lager. Apropos...hat jemand eine Liste aller verbauten Lager am Hinterbau für das Slide 160 und könnt ihr einen Hersteller empfehlen?


----------



## ron101 (1. März 2015)

Vermutlich sind es diese hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-lager-schraubensatz-horstlink-220887

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-lager-schraubensatz-rock-mount-220915

cheers
ron


----------



## ASt (1. März 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind es diese hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-lager-schraubensatz-horstlink-220887
> 
> ...


Die Frage hast du nicht verstanden. Es ging darum, welche Lager vom Typ her installiert sind. Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (1. März 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Die Frage hast du nicht verstanden. Es ging darum, welche Lager vom Typ her installiert sind. Würde mich auch interessieren


6000 RS2 4x   698 RS2 2x  688 RS2  4x


----------



## ASt (1. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> 6000 RS2 4x   698 RS2 2x  688 RS2  4x


Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (1. März 2015)

Super Bodo, danke!


----------



## 0815-biker (1. März 2015)

Verbaut Radon beim Slide Carbon 160 (8.0) für die Rahmengrößen M und L unterschiedliche Vorbaulängen bzw. Längen der Sattelstütze??? Bei der Sattelstütze hätte ich gerne 150mm Verstellbereich.

Danke für Euere Hilfe!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. März 2015)

Ist das hier ein Wunschkonzert? Die Bikes werden so ausgeliefert, wie sie auf der HP stehen. Es gibt keine Extrawünsche. Willst Du was anders haben, musst Du selber ran.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. März 2015)

@0815-biker: in Größe M verbauen wir beim Slide Carbon 50mm Länge beim Vorbau, in Größe L sind es 65mm. Die Reverb hat in bei allen Größen 150mm Hub.

RADON Team


----------



## 0815-biker (2. März 2015)

Herzlichen Dank ans Radon Team. Ist eine sehr hilfreiche Information für mich, liege nämlich mit meinen 183cm und 88cm Schrittlänge genau zwischen den Größen M und L.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. März 2015)

Dann hast Du die Qual der Wahl, am besten wäre da eine Probefahrt um die perfekte Größe für Dich zu finden. Richtige oder falsche Größe wird es hier nicht geben, es ist eher Geschmackssache ob das Bike aufgrund der kleineren Rahmengröße ein wenig verspielter und wendiger sein soll oder aufgrund der größeren Rahmenhöhe laufruhiger und tourenfreundlicher sein soll. 

Gruß aus Bonn,

Andi


----------



## MC² (2. März 2015)

MC² schrieb:


> Alternativer Dämpfer möglich?
> Hab schon gesucht, bin aber bis dato nicht fündig geworden, hat jemand schon den VIVID Air montiert, ist der jetzt möglich oder nicht?
> Bodo hat letztes Jahr schon geschrieben, dass es sehr eng wird, heisst das Ja oder Nein.
> Ist es ein Unterschied , bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen, ich hab das Slide in S.


 
Weiß hier keiner was,
@radon, hier müsste es doch eine Info geben, es sind bestimmt noch mehr Slide Besitzer, die eventuell auf einen anderen Dämpfer mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten umrüsten möchten.


----------



## bartos0815 (2. März 2015)

MC² schrieb:


> Weiß hier keiner was,
> @radon, hier müsste es doch eine Info geben, es sind bestimmt noch mehr Slide Besitzer, die eventuell auf einen anderen Dämpfer mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten umrüsten möchten.


der rs rc3+ passt, da ja auch originalausstattung erhältlich. ob ein rs vivid air oder ein cc db mit ihrer großen linearen luftkammer sinn machen in dem degressiven hinterbau? 
wär ein sehr kostspieliger versuch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (2. März 2015)

der cc db inline passt mal sicher nicht, musste diesen versuch selber für gescheitert erklären.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. März 2015)

0815-biker schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank ans Radon Team. Ist eine sehr hilfreiche Information für mich, liege nämlich mit meinen 183cm und 88cm Schrittlänge genau zwischen den Größen M und L.



Ich habe mich mit 183 cm und 87 SL für 20", also L entschieden. Ist nach den ersten Fahrversuchen, die ich vor allem dank des Radon Testivals VOR dem Kauf haben durfte, spürbar laufruhiger und kaum weniger verspielt als das 18". Vor allem der längere Reach hat mich das 20" nehmen lassen.

Wenn ich endlich mal dazu komme, das Slide auch auf den dafür vorgesehenen Strecken zu testen, würde ich ggfs. noch den 65er Vorbau gegen einen 50er tauschen.


----------



## boarderking (2. März 2015)

0815-biker schrieb:


> meinen 183cm und 88cm Schrittlänge



denke doch mal eher "L" oder?


----------



## ron101 (3. März 2015)

Ich mit meinen 183cm fahre eine 18". Mir gefällt die Kompaktheit und das verspielte Handeling.

Cheers
ron


----------



## bartschipro (3. März 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @0815-biker: in Größe M verbauen wir beim Slide Carbon 50mm Länge beim Vorbau, in Größe L sind es 65mm. Die Reverb hat in bei allen Größen 150mm Hub.
> 
> RADON Team


Das wäre super  und besser als letztes Jahr und die Antwort die ich schon ewig versucht habe rauszufinden. Wusste nicht, dass es diesen Vorbau bei der Klemmung auch in 50mm gibt.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (3. März 2015)

ich bin 185 sl89 und bin sehr glücklich mit L


----------



## troy_lee_666 (5. März 2015)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich bin kurz vor der Bestellung eines Slide Carbon 8.0 wird wohl "S" werden mit 171cm & 79cm SL (oder doch M?). Ich möcht es gleich mit Race Face Chinch Kurbeln ausstatten. Was denkt Ihr bei meiner Größe eher 170er oder doch 175er Kurbellänge.
Was für ein Innenlager benötige ich da? Das verbaute sollte eher nicht passen da die Kurbeln eine 30er Welle besitzen. 

THX für eure Antworten


----------



## Cubeamsrider (5. März 2015)

Race Face PressFit Cinch BB92
http://www.raceface.com/components/bottom-brackets/cinch-bb/cinch-bb92/

RH kannst beide Größen verwenden. Bei S (16") würde ich lieber eine 170mm Kurbel nehmen.


----------



## Doomassen (5. März 2015)

Erste Fahrt. Ich sage nur Hammermäßig !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. März 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 366317Erste Fahrt. Ich sage nur Hammermäßig !!!



Gefällt mir richtig gut in der Farbe. Ich hätte vielleicht die Griffe in Schwarz gelassen. Aber auch nur vielleicht...  Die 600 € Aufpreis zum 8.0 war mir die Farbe nicht wert. Ach ja, und ich wollte die 24-Speichen-Laufräder nicht.

Nächste Woche bekomme ich meine neuen Laufräder, dann stelle ich mein 8.0 hier auch mal ein. Noch ist es serienmäßig.


----------



## tapfererkrieger (5. März 2015)

die farbe ist einfach hammer!!! wenn noch die pike diese hätte...!!! 
bei mir ist es aus finanzieller sicht auch "nur" das 8.0 geworden, aber ich bin jedesmal am dauergrinsen wenn ich ne tour damit mache! es ist einfach ein GEILES bike!!!


----------



## ron101 (6. März 2015)

Haben die welche Ihre Kettenführung abmontiert haben, anschliessend am Rahmen etwas in die für ISCG halterhung vorgesehenen Innengewinde geschraubt?
Oder lässt Ihr das einfach mal so offen?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2015)

.


----------



## ron101 (6. März 2015)

@Comfortbiker 
Wüsstest Du zufälligerweise noch die Grösse der Schrauben?
Dann könnte ich das in einem Arbeitsgang erledigen, muss um an die Dinger zu kommen das Kettenblatt abschrauben.
Thanx and Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (6. März 2015)

Danke viel mals für die Infos.
Cheers and nice Weeky
ron


----------



## ghostbiker1 (6. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe mein nagelneues slide carbon 9.0 türkis, erst eine kurze probefahrt gemacht.
Für 3350,-

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. März 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verkaufe mein nagelneues slide carbon 9.0 türkis, erst eine kurze probefahrt gemacht.
> Für 3350,-
> ...



Darf ich fragen, warum?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. März 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verkaufe mein nagelneues slide carbon 9.0 türkis, erst eine kurze probefahrt gemacht.
> Für 3350,-
> ...



Grösse wäre auch noch hilfreich.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (7. März 2015)

war ein Fehlkauf hinsichtlich Farbe und Einsatzbereich.

Es handelt sich um 18"


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. März 2015)

Schade, leider zu spät. Habe meines leider schon bestellt in 18" in blau. Werde leider von Woche zu Woche vertröstet...


----------



## filiale (7. März 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Schade, leider zu spät. Habe meines leider schon bestellt in 18" in blau. Werde leider von Woche zu Woche vertröstet...



Abbestellen. Kostet nix. Und dann nimmste seines. Erstens haste es dann gleich und zweitens sparste noch Geld.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. März 2015)

Ne ich spare nix. Führe es doch in die CH aus. Das kommt noch ein wenig günstiger.

@ ghostbiker1, wo kommst Du her?


----------



## XLS (8. März 2015)

hallo! ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon behandelt wurde, aber im dauertest eines slide carb 160 vom mountainbike-magazin wurde bemängelt ,das die hinterbaulager unterdimensioniert seien. was soll man mit dieser aussage anfangen?!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (8. März 2015)

Bodo hat sich dazu schon ein paar Seiten weiter vorher dazu geäussert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (8. März 2015)

ahh..! ok habs gefunden. dank dir


----------



## Vincy (10. März 2015)

*Slide 160 Carbon "Radon Flow Team"*







https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...5779413133978/954261191285792/?type=1&theater
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/radon-factory-ews-team-2015.html


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. März 2015)

So, gestern sind die neuen Laufräder von German Lightness gekommen, heute wurden sie eingebaut. Naben Acros .74 32-Loch, Felgen Spank Oozy Trail 295, Speichen Sapim Laser/D-Light, Sapim Polyax Nippel - hier hat der Thomas ein kleines Kunstwerk gebaut!  Gewicht deutlich unter 1700 g. 

Da die Nabe 6-Loch- statt Centerlock-Scheibenbefestigung haben, habe ich gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt, um die vordere Bremsscheibe auf 203 mm umzurüsten. Die hintere musste zwar auch umgerüstet werden, blieb aber bei 180 mm.

Am Nachmittag dann die erste Tour, 33 km, 950 hm: der Wahnsinn! Das Slide bügelt einfach alles weg, hat eine perfekte, ausgeglichene Geometrie, die einen permanent zum Hüpfen animiert und geht auch noch gut bergauf.

@BODOPROBST  Eines musst du mir aber noch verraten: Warum hat das Bike eine Plattform? Du hast an das Bike einen perfekten Hinterbau gebaut, da wippt nichts bergauf, dämpft und federt gleichwohl auf dem Trail, wie es nicht besser sein kann. Eine Einstellung reicht für alles. Ganz großes Kino! Muss auch mal gesagt werden. 

Ach so, Fotos:

Anhang anzeigen 368339

Vor der Tour.






Nach der Tour, andere Seite.


----------



## sdeluxe (12. März 2015)

So hier mein slide carbon 9.0, gestern bekommen heute der erste Ausritt. .. was ein Geiles Fahrwerk


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. März 2015)

Gratuliere. Meines ist auch unterwegs. Habe heute die frohe Nachricht bekommen.


----------



## T-Bone606 (12. März 2015)

Hallo,
könnte vielleicht mal ein Besitzer eines Slide Carbon in 22" ein Bild von der Seite (also Komplettbike) posten? Mich interessiert die Seitenansicht... Sattelüberhöhung zu Lenker etc. Angabe von Körpergröße bzw. Schrittlänge wäre natürlich auch noch interessant. 
Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## Brausa (13. März 2015)

Das Teambike oben müsste ein 22" sein, oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2015)

Bezüglich Lenkwinkeländerung, hat da jemand was gemacht bzw. gefunden?


----------



## T-Bone606 (13. März 2015)

Hmm... ist echt schwer einzuschätzen. Deswegen wäre es ja auch gut, wenn es ein Besitzer fotografieren könnte... und wenn möglich mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze (normale Sitzposition). Der Lenkwinkel bei dem Teambike oben sieht wirklich flacher aus, kann aber auch täuschen. Soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es für IS-Steuersätze keine Verstellmöglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (13. März 2015)

Bodo hatte ein paar Seiten zuvor mal das hier geschrieben:

Der Steuersatz von Works Components ZS 44- IS52 mit 1° Veränderung geht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. März 2015)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Bodo hatte ein paar Seiten zuvor mal das hier geschrieben:
> 
> Der Steuersatz von Works Components ZS 44- IS52 mit 1° Veränderung geht.


Geht leider nicht. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dusius (14. März 2015)

erledigt


----------



## hw_doc (15. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne noch mal das Thema "Hinterbau-Tuning" aufgreifen:

Ich habe ein 2014er 8.0 SE mit Monarch, lt. Aufkleber High Volume/ML3.
Beim Fahren habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Bike am Heck recht schnell viel Federweg preisgibt.
Hat sich das Setup der 2015er Modelle etwas geändert?

Ich gebe den Dämpfer in der nächsten Zeit zum Service bei Flatout und würde die Gelegenheit nutzen, daran etwas zu ändern.
@BODOPROBST:
Du hattest an dieser Stelle und auf der Eurobike mal angekündigt, dass Du zusammen mit Gino von Flatout einen Vorschlag für ein Tuning-Setup für den Monarch an den 2014er Modellen entwickeln willst. Hättest Du vielleicht ein paar Infos für uns, was beim Dämpfer aus Deiner Sicht anzupassen wäre, damit das Heck etwas mehr Progression hat?


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2015)

.


----------



## DeadMeat (15. März 2015)

Die Korallen kenn ich 
Die 2015er Modelle haben einen Debonair-Dämpfer. Die 2014er noch nicht, oder?
Wenn es daran liegen sollte, gibt es ja DebonAir Upgrade-Kits für die Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brevilo (15. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich in den letzten sechs Monaten hier (und anderswo) eifrig gelesen habe, soll es nun endlich soweit sein: das Slide 9.0 muss her! Zur Info, ich fahre bislang ein ca. 15 Jahre altes Custom-Hardtail, das man eher im Bereich Cross-Country oder All-Mountain ansiedeln kann - nicht wirklich der Rede wert. Von daher ist der Schritt in Richtung leichtes Enduro (und Fully) für mich durchaus ein neuer. Ich hoffe, ich werde euch nicht mit allzu vielen Newbie-Fragen quälen…

Das geplante Haupteinsatzgebiet für das Slide wird der Harz sein. Ich fahre dort gerne Touren zwischen 10-50 km Länge, wobei auch gerne bis zu 1.000 Höhenmeter überwunden werden. Abwärts fahre ich am liebsten Singletrails, auch mal verblockt. Wurzelteppiche oder kleinere Stufen (~50 cm Höhe) sind auch mit dabei. Rennen will ich in der Regel keine gewinnen und Bike-Parks sollten in der näheren Zukunft die Ausnahme darstellen 

Meine Kernfrage, ihr ahnt es schon, ist die der richtigen Rahmengröße. Ich bin 178 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84,5 cm. Somit liege ich zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll. Es scheint ja so zu sein, dass technisch- oder bergab-orientierte Fahrer zur kleineren Version greifen weil wendiger; Touren-orientierte dagegen eher zur größeren Variante. Leider kann ich weder sinnvoll von der Geometrie meines aktuellen Bikes auf die neue schließen, noch habe ich große Erfahrungswerte und somit keine wirklichen Präferenzen. Darüber hinaus bin ich auch etwas zu weit von Bonn entfernt, so dass ein Probesitzen schwierig werden dürfte. Daher meine Fragen an euch, die Community, und gerne auch an den Meister @BODOPROBST persönlich:


Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für die Rahmengröße, bezogen auf mein Profil?
Wieso bevorzugen Tourenfahrer größere Rahmen? Führt die größere Streckung nicht eher zu stärkerer Rücken- und/oder Handgelenksbelastung? Oder bedeutet die stärkere (?) Rückenkrümmung auf einem kleineren Rahmen eine stärkere Belastung? Auf meinem aktuellen Bike muss ich mich zumindest immer mal wieder aufrichten um Rücken und Handgelenke zu entspannen.
Fällt mein Tourenprofil (Länge und Art) überhaupt in die Kategorie der Touren, die einen größeren Rahmen sinnvoll erscheinen lassen?

Ich denke das reicht für den Start erstmal. Aber keine Sorge, ich werde in den nächsten Wochen sicherlich noch weitere, wenn auch kleinere, Fragen an euch haben 


Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. März 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nachdem ich in den letzten sechs Monaten hier (und anderswo) eifrig gelesen habe, soll es nun endlich soweit sein: das Slide 9.0 muss her! Zur Info, ich fahre bislang ein ca. 15 Jahre altes Custom-Hardtail, das man eher im Bereich Cross-Country oder All-Mountain ansiedeln kann - nicht wirklich der Rede wert. Von daher ist der Schritt in Richtung leichtes Enduro (und Fully) für mich durchaus ein neuer. Ich hoffe, ich werde euch nicht mit allzu vielen Newbie-Fragen quälen…
> 
> ...



Rahmengröße ganz klar M. Bei mir (183/87, Größe 20") guckt die Reverb nur ca 25 mm raus. 20" wird dir ergo zu groß sein.


----------



## boarderking (15. März 2015)

selbe Schrittlänge (ich hab das Sliode 9 HD) -- ganz klar 18 zoll!


----------



## brevilo (16. März 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Rahmengröße ganz klar M. Bei mir (183/87, Größe 20") guckt die Reverb nur ca 25 mm raus. 20" wird dir ergo zu groß sein.



Danke für dein Feedback. Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass ich dich richtig verstehe: der Grund dafür ist, dass 87 cm - 2,5 cm = 84,5 cm und somit bei mir Null Spielraum zum Einstellen der Sattelstütze bliebe?


----------



## bajcca (16. März 2015)

Wir haben das Slide Carbon in 18 und in 20Zoll zuhause. Ich bin 1,80 mit Schrittlänge zwischen 84 und 85cm und bin mit dem 18er sehr zufrieden. Mein Freund fährt das 20er bei 1,89m und Schrittlänge 88,8 cm.
Mit dem größeren Bike fühle ich mich absolut unwohl, ist richtig sperrig, einfach zu groß. Da ich beide Bikes direkt nebeneinander vergleichen kann, sage ich klar Größe M, L ist zu groß, unabhängig von der Reverb, die knapp zu lang ist.


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. März 2015)

bajcca schrieb:


> Wir haben das Slide Carbon in 18 und in 20Zoll zuhause. Ich bin 1,80 mit Schrittlänge zwischen 84 und 85cm und bin mit dem 18er sehr zufrieden. Mein Freund fährt das 20er bei 1,89m und Schrittlänge 88,8 cm.
> Mit dem größeren Bike fühle ich mich absolut unwohl, ist richtig sperrig, einfach zu groß. Da ich beide Bikes direkt nebeneinander vergleichen kann, sage ich klar Größe M, L ist zu groß, unabhängig von der Reverb, die knapp zu lang ist.


Also ich würde dich auch bei M aber es ist durch aus Möglich auch L zu fahren ev. mit 125mm Reverb . Ich fahre L mit der 125er Reverb weil mir die 125mm mehr taugen ( 91er Schrittl. ) .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. März 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Danke für dein Feedback. Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass ich dich richtig verstehe: der Grund dafür ist, dass 87 cm - 2,5 cm = 84,5 cm und somit bei mir Null Spielraum zum Einstellen der Sattelstütze bliebe?



So ist es. Bodo sieht es ja ähnlich (s.u.). Zumal deine Körperlänge noch 5 cm kürzer ist als meine. Das könnte zu gestreckt werden. 



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also ich würde dich auch bei M aber es ist durch aus Möglich auch L zu fahren ev. mit 125mm Reverb . Ich fahre L mit der 125er Reverb weil mir die 125mm mehr taugen ( 91er Schrittl. ) .  Gruß Bodo



Hm, die Überlegung hatte ich nach meiner ersten Fahrt am Mittwoch auch. Mir fehlt im Gegensatz zu meinem Touren- und Trailfully mit 125er Reverb so'n bisschen die Möglichkeit, mich bei voll versenkter 150er Reverb mit dem Bein an den Sattel für mehr Bikekontakt anzulehnen. Ist vielleicht auch nur Gewohnheitssache. Ich werde zunächst mal üben, die 150er Reverb nicht voll zu versenken. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. März 2015)

Ich habe mein Slide Carbon 9.0 heute abgeholt und montiert. 18" Ich bin 1.73m gross mit 78cm Schritt. Die 150mm Reverb ist ganz drin und es passt für mich ideal. 1cm raus geht auch noch ohne dass mein Bein zu gestreckt wäre.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. März 2015)

Wieviele Token sind bei Auslieferung in der Pike? 2 sind noch im Karton.


----------



## brevilo (16. März 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> So ist es. Bodo sieht es ja ähnlich (s.u.). Zumal deine Körperlänge noch 5 cm kürzer ist als meine. Das könnte zu gestreckt werden.



Ok, alles klar. Das mit der Streckung hatte ich oben in meiner 2. bzw. 3. Frage ja bereits selbst angeschnitten. Kannst du dazu etwas sagen? Andere dürfen sich natürlich auch gerne beteiligen .

Das bisherige Feedback bzgl. der Größe fiel ja recht eindeutig aus, so dass ich wohl zu M/18" greifen werde. Könnte es sinnvoll sein den Vorbau zu verlängern um die Geo etwas trourenfreundlicher zu machen, oder denke ich da falsch? Wie gesagt, das hängt wohl eh davon ab, ob man meine Touren (s.o.) überhaupt als solche bezeichnen kann, bzw. ob solche Modifikationen dafür bereits sinnvoll sein könnten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (16. März 2015)

Erst mal mit den vebauten Vorbau fahren und dann entscheiden!
Länger oder kürzer geht doch immer noch...
Ist doch eh davon abhängig wie "DU" dich auf dem Bike fühlst.
Und ja, mit 18" sollte das passen, bei mir mit 177cm und SL ?86cm? (habs jetzt nicht genau im Kopf) ist es genau richtig


----------



## brevilo (16. März 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Erst mal mit dem vebauten Vorbau fahren und dann entscheiden!



Jupp, das versteht sich von selbst. Die Frage drehte sich mehr ums Prinzip, von wegen Touren-Geo. Das Bike wird vermutlich eh die reinste Erleuchtung für mich - quasi Perlen vor die Säue


----------



## bullswildrush (16. März 2015)

"Nicki-Nitro, post: 12784440, member: 78444"]Wieviele Token sind bei Auslieferung in der Pike? 2 sind noch im Karton.

In der Dual position sind vom Werk her keine verbraut, da sie von Haus auch etwas progressiver ist, und es ist auch nicht so einfach da welche rein zu bauen, aber Anleitungen gibt es im Pike forum...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. März 2015)

Merci.


----------



## ASt (16. März 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> "Nicki-Nitro, post: 12784440, member: 78444"]Wieviele Token sind bei Auslieferung in der Pike? 2 sind noch im Karton.
> 
> In der Dual position sind vom Werk her keine verbraut, da sie von Haus auch etwas progressiver ist, und es ist auch nicht so einfach da welche rein zu bauen, aber Anleitungen gibt es im Pike forum...


[/QUOTE]
Das mit dem progressiver habe ich anders gelesen und auch aus eigener Erfahrung nachvollzogen. Die SA fuhr ich ohne, in dpa habe ich ein Token eingebaut und bin damit zufrieden


----------



## filiale (17. März 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Jupp, das versteht sich von selbst. Die Frage drehte sich mehr ums Prinzip, von wegen Touren-Geo. Das Bike wird vermutlich eh die reinste Erleuchtung für mich - quasi Perlen vor die Säue



Ich weiß nicht so recht warum Du in immer von gestreckt sprichts wenn es um Touren Geo geht. Touren Geo = gemütlich = aufrechter. Rennen = gestreckt.
Ich bin auch der Meinung Du solltest M nehmen.
Und erstmal alles Werkseitige testen, umbauen geht dann immer noch.


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (17. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum, verzeiht mir deshalb eventuelle Fehler. Ich lese hier im Forum schon länger mit und habe mich nun registriert weil ich auch mal etwas los werden wollte bzw. euren Rat suche. 

Zu meiner Person, bin 28 Jahre alt und komme aus dem nördlichen Saarland. Meine Größe 1,78 und SL 83 cm. Ich war Mitte Februar in Bonn im Megastore mit dem Ziel die richtige Rahmengröße für mein neues Fully zu ermitteln. Es stand schon fest welches es werden sollte und zwar das Slide Carbon 8.0. 

Ich wurde dort von einer Dame um die 40 Jahre mit schulterlangen blonden Haaren beraten. Sie kam zu dem Schluss dass ein 20" Rahmen für mich optimal sei. Ich möchte noch kurz erwähnen, dass dies mein erstes Fully ist und ich auch noch nicht mit der Funktion einer hydraulischen Sattelstütze vertraut war. Leider war zu dem Zeitpunkt auch kein 18" Rahmen und kein 20" Rahmen vom Slide Carbon 8.0 dort zum testen. Nur ein 20er vom Carbon 10.0. Ich fühlte mich wohl auf dem bike, wusste aber nicht dass die Sattelstütze runtergedreht war, wurde auch dahingehend nicht beraten. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, da mein gewünschtes bike dort nicht auf Lager war habe ich es am gleichen Tag von zu Hause online bestellt. Es kam auch schon wenige Tage später an. Aufgebaut und draufgesetzt. Da habe ich gleich gemerkt dass es viel zu hoch ist von der Sattelstütze her. Gut, kein Problem, die Sattelstütze habe ich dann komplett im Rahmen versenkt. Die erste Tour mit Freunden hat dann gezeigt dass die Stütze, wenn komplett ausgefahren immer noch minimal zu hoch ist. Ich fühle mich trotzdem wohl auf dem bike wenn ich die Stütze etwas tiefer belasse. 

Was ich nun wissen will, ist der Rahmen zu groß für mich, weil wenn ich mir hier im Forum die anderen Beiträge mit der Rahmengröße durchlese, dann haben die meisten mit meinen Proportionen einen 18er Rahmen? 

Ist es sinnvoll die reverb gegen eine reverb mit 125mm Hub zu tauschen?

Oder ist es besser gegen einen 18" Rahmen zu tauschen? Wenn dies bei Radon irgendwie nach Gebrauch möglich ist.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu viel und ihr bzw. auch Radon oder der Bodo kann mir irgendwelche Tipps geben wie ich mich verhalten soll.


----------



## ASt (17. März 2015)

_SchuhTown07_ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum, verzeiht mir deshalb eventuelle Fehler. Ich lese hier im Forum schon länger mit und habe mich nun registriert weil ich auch mal etwas los werden wollte bzw. euren Rat suche.
> 
> ...


Nimm 18. Ohne Zweifel.
Ich bin 179 mit 85 SL und mit 18 8.0 superzufrieden.
Ah, ich sehe gerade, schon den 20 bestellt... Weiss nicht, ob der Tausch möglich ist.
Ich kann aber nicht verstehen, wie 20 bei Dir passen konnte. Ich hätte bei SL 85 die Stütze komplett versenken müssen, wahrscheinlich hätten paar MM gefehlt. Bei 83? Wie?


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (17. März 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Nimm 18. Ohne Zweifel.
> Ich bin 179 mit 85 SL und mit 18 8.0 superzufrieden.
> Ah, ich sehe gerade, schon den 20 bestellt... Weiss nicht, ob der Tausch möglich ist.
> Ich kann aber nicht verstehen, wie 20 bei Dir passen konnte. Ich hätte bei SL 85 die Stütze komplett versenken müssen, wahrscheinlich hätten paar MM gefehlt. Bei 83? Wie?



Die Sattelstütze is auch komplett drin, wenn die 150 Hub voll ausgefahren sind, dann is es minimal zu hoch für mich. Rein vom Gefühl her und vom Reach ist's ok. Ich frage mich mittlerweile auch wie diese Frau im Store auf 20 kommt. Ich will niemandem etwas böses aber nun bereue ich dass ich zu ihr und nicht zu einem anderen Berater gegangen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2015)

.


----------



## ASt (17. März 2015)

_SchuhTown07_ schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze is auch komplett drin, wenn die 150 Hub voll ausgefahren sind, dann is es minimal zu hoch für mich. Rein vom Gefühl her und vom Reach ist's ok. Ich frage mich mittlerweile auch wie diese Frau im Store auf 20 kommt. Ich will niemandem etwas böses aber nun bereue ich dass ich zu ihr und nicht zu einem anderen Berater gegangen bin


Du kannst auch mit 20 glücklich werden, wenn der Tausch nicht geht. Wahrscheinlich wird es nötig sein den Reverb gegen 125 auszutauchen und einen kürzeren Vorbau (35?) installieren. Dann kannst Du von der Laufruhe und Stabilität profitieren. Mir waren die Wendigkeit und Spielfreudigkeit vom 18 wichtiger.


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (17. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....und das du nicht vorher hier nachgelesen hast....es gibt hier reichlich Größenangaben und Empfehlungen
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn



ja klar hab ich hier nachgelesen, aber man sollte doch als Verkäuferin bei Radon im Store in der Lage sein anhand einer Person, die vor einem steht, eine Rahmengröße zu bestimmen. Genau deshalb war ich doch da. Sie war anfangs ja noch nichtmal gewillt ins Lager zu gehen um nach zu sehen ob ein 18er Rahmen da ist. Erst als ich später sagte, dass ich das Bike gerne heute bezahlen und mitnehmen möchte.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (17. März 2015)

Auch hier sagt Dir jeder was anderes. Bei meiner Grösse würden sehr viele 16" empfehlen. Mir passt aber 18"besser. Einfach vorher probefahren...

Oder jetzt hier tauschen oder anbieten. Mit 10% Abschlag bekommst Du es wieder los.


----------



## Nesium (17. März 2015)

Mir wurde bei meinem 8.0SE von bike-discount bei "nicht passen" ein kostenloser umtausch angeboten.


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (17. März 2015)

Jop ok, wie gesagt die Geometrie passt ja sonst, Arme, Sitzwinkel usw. Lediglich die etwas zu hohe Sattelstütze irritiert. Werde heute nach Feierabend nochmal ausgiebig testen.

Die einfachste Lösung wäre wohl auf eine reverb mit 125mm zu wechseln. Wenn alle Stricke reißen werd ich das bike hier zum Tausch oder zum Verkauf anbieten. Werde auch nochmal Radon kontaktieren wie es mit einem Widerruf mit Wertminderung aussieht und dann abwägen. 

An alle vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. Wenn noch jemand ne Idee hat, immer her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (17. März 2015)

Wenn es nur um Millimeter geht, fallen mir noch folgende Möglichkeiten ein:
1. Ein Sattel der flacher baut
2. Bei Flats, dickere Pedale evtl. in Kombination mit Schuhen mit dickerer Sohle.

Eine 125er Sattelstütze scheint mir aber die sinnvollere Lösung zu sein.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (17. März 2015)

Welche Pedale hast du denn montiert? Die Dinger die mitgeliefert werden sind sehr dick und völlig ungeeignet. Andere Schuhe und Pedale können schon mal einen Zentimeter in die ein oder andere Richtung ausmachen. Ich halte den Rahmen für zu gross, habe selber 84er SL und fahre 18Zoll.
Warscheinlich könnte man die Reverb auch intern begrenzen...


----------



## wayne88 (17. März 2015)

_SchuhTown07_ schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze is auch komplett drin, wenn die 150 Hub voll ausgefahren sind, dann is es minimal zu hoch für mich. Rein vom Gefühl her und vom Reach ist's ok. Ich frage mich mittlerweile auch wie diese Frau im Store auf 20 kommt. Ich will niemandem etwas böses aber nun bereue ich dass ich zu ihr und nicht zu einem anderen Berater gegangen bin



Meine Freundin hat seit kurzem auch das Slide 8.0 in 18" und das selbe Problem, Rahmengröße passt perfekt nur die Sattelstütze ist zu lang.
Habe auch schon nachgefragt ob man die 150mm gegen eine 125mm tauschen kann aber das geht natürlich nicht, ist ja alles schon vorher kalkuliert.
Wie gesagt top Bike nur meiner Meinung nach wäre es mit einer 125mm besser ausgestattet!


----------



## ASt (17. März 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat seit kurzem auch das Slide 8.0 in 18" und das selbe Problem, Rahmengröße passt perfekt nur die Sattelstütze ist zu lang.
> Habe auch schon nachgefragt ob man die 150mm gegen eine 125mm tauschen kann aber das geht natürlich nicht, ist ja alles schon vorher kalkuliert.
> Wie gesagt top Bike nur meiner Meinung nach wäre es mit einer 125mm besser ausgestattet!


Für mich war deutlich ein der Hauptkaufargumente die 150 Sattelstütze.
Wie oben erwähnt, kann man relativ leicht auf 125 beschränken. Und noch besser: wenn man es über die Beschränkung im Luftkammer macht, kann man zB 140 oder 135 daraus machen.

Zur Klarheit: ich weiss 100% nicht, ob es geht, habe aber vor kurzem einen Vollservice von Reverb selber gemacht, und ich glaube, so eine Beschränkung lässt sich relativ einfach implementieren


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (17. März 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Welche Pedale hast du denn montiert? Die Dinger die mitgeliefert werden sind sehr dick und völlig ungeeignet. Andere Schuhe und Pedale können schon mal einen Zentimeter in die ein oder andere Richtung ausmachen. Ich halte den Rahmen für zu gross, habe selber 84er SL und fahre 18Zoll.
> Warscheinlich könnte man die Reverb auch intern begrenzen...



Als Pedale sind die Reverse Escape montiert.


----------



## DeadMeat (17. März 2015)

Ach Leute, über sowas informiert man sich doch vorher...
Die Geometriedaten bzw. Sitzrohrlänge steht doch online und die Maße der Reverb sind doch auch kein Geheimnis.
Ich weiß z.B. dass das Sitzrohr 2cm länger ist wie bei meinem Torque und dort habe ich die Reverb 5cm herausgezogen.
Somit habe ich am betellten 18" Slide X01 noch 0,5cm Luft zwischen Reverb-Anschlag und Rahmen.

Es gibt aber mit Sicherheit viele Leute die gerne eine 125er gegen eine 150er tauschen würden. Zur Not verkaufen und 125er kaufen.


----------



## brevilo (17. März 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht warum Du in immer von gestreckt sprichts wenn es um Touren Geo geht. Touren Geo = gemütlich = aufrechter. Rennen = gestreckt.



Öhm, ich selber würde das intuitiv erstmal so sehen wie du - genau deswegen habe ich das ja als Frage formuliert und nicht als Aussage.

Während des Einlesens über die letzten Monate meine ich irgendwo mitbekommen zu haben, dass Tourenfahrer eher auf größere Rahmen bzw. auf eine gestrecktere Haltung setzen, als auf eine kompakte. Ich wollte lediglich verstehen, ob und wieso das so ist. Leider habe ich mir damals keine Quellen notiert, so dass ich sie jetzt nicht zitieren kann.


----------



## JayPo (17. März 2015)

Ich bin leider mittlerweile komplett verwirrt was die Rahmenhöhe für ein Slide Carbon X01 bei 1,89m Grösse und 93cm SL anbelangt. Bin eines in L probegefahren bei einem Radon-Partner und fand die Sattelüberhöhung etwas zu krass und hatte auch das Gefühl, dass der Abstand meiner Knie zum Lenker in engen Kurven sehr knapp ist (was mir allerdings angesicht der Geodaten etwas seltsam vorkommt). Der Radon-Partner hatte mir vor Ort auch zu eine XL geraten. Wollte dazu zweite Meinung einholen und habe bei Radon angerufen. Dort wurde mir ziemlich deutlich zu einem L geraten. Habe leider keine wirklichen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten da mein altes Rad noch aus der Steinzeit stammt. Ich will mit dem Bike gut alle Steigungen hochkommen, bin aber klar abfahrtsorientiert auf Singletrails unterwegs. Tendiere trotz der weniger starken Verspieltheit nach wie vor zu einem XL - allerdings mit 35mm Vorbau. Bin für jegliche Hinweise / Erfahrungen / Gedanken zu dem Thema dankbar. Ich wohne im Raum Zürich, falls hier jmd. zufällig ein Slide Carbon in XL zum Probesitzen hat...


----------



## reflux (17. März 2015)

[ahrQUOTE="JayPo, post: 12787457, member: 313790"]Ich bin leider mittlerweile komplett verwirrt was die Rahmenhöhe für ein Slide Carbon X01 bei 1,89m Grösse und 93cm SL anbelangt. Bin eines in L probegefahren bei einem Radon-Partner und fand die Sattelüberhöhung etwas zu krass und hatte auch das Gefühl, dass der Abstand meiner Knie zum Lenker in engen Kurven sehr knapp ist (was mir allerdings angesicht der Geodaten etwas seltsam vorkommt). Der Radon-Partner hatte mir vor Ort auch zu eine XL geraten. Wollte dazu zweite Meinung einholen und habe bei Radon angerufen. Dort wurde mir ziemlich deutlich zu einem L geraten. Habe leider keine wirklichen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten da mein altes Rad noch aus der Steinzeit stammt. Ich will mit dem Bike gut alle Steigungen hochkommen, bin aber klar abfahrtsorientiert auf Singletrails unterwegs. Tendiere trotz der weniger starken Verspieltheit nach wie vor zu einem XL - allerdings mit 35mm Vorbau. Bin für jegliche Hinweise / Erfahrungen / Gedanken zu dem Thema dankbar. Ich wohne im Raum Zürich, falls hier jmd. zufällig ein Slide Carbon in XL zum Probesitzen hat...[/QUOTE]
Fahre bei gleicher Größe und SL 92 den 22" Rahmen - aktuell noch mit 60er vorbau und selbst das passt.werde da zwar auf 35 oder 45 umsteigen, würde dir aber auch zu xl Raten


----------



## brevilo (17. März 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Während des Einlesens über die letzten Monate meine ich irgendwo mitbekommen zu haben, dass Tourenfahrer eher auf größere Rahmen bzw. auf eine gestrecktere Haltung setzen, als auf eine kompakte. Ich wollte lediglich verstehen, ob und wieso das so ist. Leider habe ich mir damals keine Quellen notiert, so dass ich sie jetzt nicht zitieren kann.



@filiale

Nachtrag: Radon selbst gibt diesen Tipp als "Faustregel". Deshalb noch einmal zu meiner Frage: kann man mein Profil in diesem Sinne als "tourenorientiert" bezeichnen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayPo (17. März 2015)

Besten Dank, @reflux, das ist sehr hilfreich!


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. März 2015)

JayPo schrieb:


> Besten Dank, @reflux, das ist sehr hilfreich!


Das ist Entscheidung für die du in dich gehen must. Weil da passen beide, und nach Einfahrzeit wohl auch mit beiden voll Zufrieden 20" Verspielter 22" einfach noch ein stück größer . Bei mir 190/ 91 ist ein 20" mit 50mm Vorbau Next Lenker 35mm
mit 20mm Reise und eine Reverb 125mm und ich bin sehr-----.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2015)

@BODOPROBST:

Hallo Bodo,
könntest Du bitte in meinen Beitrag
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-159#post-12781137
schauen und eine Einschätzung abgeben?


----------



## cemetery (19. März 2015)

JayPo schrieb:


> Ich bin leider mittlerweile komplett verwirrt was die Rahmenhöhe für ein Slide Carbon X01 bei 1,89m Grösse und 93cm SL anbelangt...



Also ich hab 1,90m und 94cm SL. Wenn man so lange Stelzen hat wie wir ist die Sattelstütze beim L wirklich sehr weit draußen. Deshalb hab ich mich auch für den XL Rahmen entschieden. Das hat dann out of the Box schon mal ganz gut gepasst. Nach einigem probieren hab ich dann noch den Vorbau auf 50mm geändert. Hat mir besser gefallen, aber war immer noch nicht perfekt. Nachdem ich den Original Lenker mit 0.5 Rise gegen einen mit 1.25 Rise getauscht habe war ich dann wunschlos glücklich 

Bild vom Auszug beim XL Rahmen (Vorbau 50mm, Lenker ist noch der 0.5er)


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. März 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST:
> 
> Hallo Bodo,
> könntest Du bitte in meinen Beitrag
> ...


Sorry hatte den Beitrag übersehen: Die einfachste Lösung sind 4-6 Spacer aber auch die Debon Luftkammer ergibt da einen Vorteil. Der Gino kann so einen Umbau vornehmen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. März 2015)

So ich habe heute meine erste Tour mit dem Slide Carbon 9.0 gemacht. Am Morgen zur Arbeit hin und am Abend mit Umwegen, über verschiedene Berge und Trails zurück. 2/3 waren Asphalt und der Rest Forstwege und ein paar Singletrails. 3h, 46km und 820hm.
Die Farbe ist der Hammer. Sie sieht live ganz anders und besser aus, als im Internet. Das ist ein 18" Rahmen. Ich bin 1.73m gross mit 78cm Schrittlänge. Die Sattelstütze ist ganz unten aber so passt es ideal für mich. Die Knie sind genau richtig und nicht ganz durchgestreckt am unteren Totpunkt.

Gestern habe ich noch etwas mit Sag an Gabel und Dämpfer gespielt. Aber auch so habe ich nicht den ganzen Federweg ausgenützt. Vorne waren es 135mm und hinten habe ich noch gut 1cm Restfederweg am Dämpfer (durch die Übersetzung habe ich auch da noch viel Potential verschenkt). Sieht man gut auf den Fotos.

Was viel mir auf:

Hinten ist die Zugstufe ganz offen und ich finde den Dämpfer nicht wirklich sensibel.
Vorne war es auch sehr holprig. Zwischendrinn habe ich dann die Lowspeed Druckstufe komplett rausgedreht. Dann wurde es besser. Die war 10 Klicks geschlossen.
Jetzt werde ich den Luftdruck in Gabel und Dämpfer noch weiter absenken, dass ich den Federweg komplett oder nahezu komplett ausnutze.
Die Gabelabsenkung kann man sich sparen. Die braucht es nicht, selbst wenn es steil wird.
Die Sitzposition ist genial.
Der Lenker ist mir zu breit. Ich werde den vielleicht noch 1-1.5cm je Seite einkürzen.
Es wippt eigentlich so gut wie nichts. Die zwei weiteren Positionen der Druckstufe (Trail und fast geschlossen) braucht es mMn nicht oder nur wenn man im Wiegetritt fährt. Selbst auf Asphalt bleibt das Fahrwerk ruhig.
Die Hans Dampf Reifen haben ordentlich Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt. Ich weiss nicht, ob das am Profil liegt oder an der TS Mischung vorne. Im Gelände geht es, aber auf Asphalt zieht es.
Am Samstag werde ich bei meinem lokalen Trek Händler das Bike durchchecken lassen. Die Schaltung muss nachjustiert werden. Mir hat es heute mehrmals die Kette runtergeworfen und selbst aus der KeFü raus.
Was wurde modifiziert:

Bontrager Evoke RXL Sattel mit Carbonrails montiert. Der ist super bequem.
Carbon Flaschenhalter montiert
elektrische Klingel (blauer Knopf am Lenker) montiert und GPS Halterung
Abkleben von Scheuerstellen der Züge am Rahmen mit Folie
Kettenstrebenschutz montiert
Was wird noch modifiziert:

Leichtere Griffe (ESI)
200er Bremsscheibe vorne
Leichter LRS mit Carbon Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite innen, Tune King/Kong Naben (blau eloxiert), schwarzen DT Aerolite Speichen (je 32) und blaue Nippel, tubeless mit leichteren Reifen (NN TS/PS oder NN TS und Rock Razor jeweils 2.35"). Der ist aber noch nicht fertig.
Sonst: Einfach ein geiles Bike.


----------



## ron101 (19. März 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Die Gabelabsenkung kann man sich sparen. Die braucht es nicht, selbst wenn es steil wird.



Dann bist Du eben noch gar nie steil hochgefahren ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Schiltrac (19. März 2015)

JayPo schrieb:


> Ich bin leider mittlerweile komplett verwirrt was die Rahmenhöhe für ein Slide Carbon X01 bei 1,89m Grösse und 93cm SL anbelangt. Bin eines in L probegefahren bei einem Radon-Partner und fand die Sattelüberhöhung etwas zu krass und hatte auch das Gefühl, dass der Abstand meiner Knie zum Lenker in engen Kurven sehr knapp ist (was mir allerdings angesicht der Geodaten etwas seltsam vorkommt). Der Radon-Partner hatte mir vor Ort auch zu eine XL geraten. Wollte dazu zweite Meinung einholen und habe bei Radon angerufen. Dort wurde mir ziemlich deutlich zu einem L geraten. Habe leider keine wirklichen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten da mein altes Rad noch aus der Steinzeit stammt. Ich will mit dem Bike gut alle Steigungen hochkommen, bin aber klar abfahrtsorientiert auf Singletrails unterwegs. Tendiere trotz der weniger starken Verspieltheit nach wie vor zu einem XL - allerdings mit 35mm Vorbau. Bin für jegliche Hinweise / Erfahrungen / Gedanken zu dem Thema dankbar. Ich wohne im Raum Zürich, falls hier jmd. zufällig ein Slide Carbon in XL zum Probesitzen hat...




Bin 190 mit SL 92. Fahre das XO1 in XL. Hatte gerade eben mein altes Votec SX in L und das Radon zusammen auf dem Trail. Radon mit Originalvorbau/Lenker. Votec mit 740er Lenker und 90er Vorbau. Im direkten Vergleich war das Votec unangenehm nervös auf dem Trail. Das war beim Radon viel entspannter (klar Lenker ist auch breiter und Vorbau kürzer). Man sitzt beim Radon aber auch extrem im Rad und nicht auf dem Rad wie beim Votec. Viel angenehmer. Ich frage mich gerade wie ich drei Jahre lang das Votec überhaupt fahren konnte beim direkten Vergleich mit dem Radon 

Mein Rad steht in Luzern, da kannst gerne mal probesitzen kommen.

Den Vorbau will ich aber evtl. auch noch auswechseln. Was kann man dazu mit 35 oder 40mm empfehlen? (am besten auf CRC erhältlich)

Gruss Schiltrac


----------



## hw_doc (19. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sorry hatte den Beitrag übersehen: Die einfachste Lösung sind 4-6 Spacer aber auch die Debon Luftkammer ergibt da einen Vorteil. Der Gino kann so einen Umbau vornehmen.   Gruß Bodo



Merci für den Tipp, das mit den Spacern werden wir versuchen.
Mal hören, was der DebonAir-Umbau kosten würde...

Hast Du Erfahrungen mit Tuning-Dämpferbuchsen vom Huber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. März 2015)

Huber Dämpferbuchsen habe ich gefunden. Aber wer ist "Gino"?


----------



## ibislover (20. März 2015)

der is von flatout suspension.


----------



## ASt (20. März 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Dann bist Du eben noch gar nie steil hochgefahren ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Ich habe aber auch den Eindruck bei meinem 8.0, dass auf DPA auch bei steilsten Anstiegen (bis 25% konstant, stellenweise mehr bin ich gefahren) verzichtet werden kann. Meine habe ich bis jetzt nicht gebraucht.


----------



## ron101 (20. März 2015)

Brauche die Absenkfunktion auch nicht häufig.
Habe aber ein par steile Rampen auf meinem Hausberg, die ich ohne Absenkung nicht hoch komme.
Die könnt ich natürlich auch hochschieben, gieng vermutlich noch schneller 
Cheers
ron


----------



## bartos0815 (20. März 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Was viel mir auf:
> 
> Hinten ist die Zugstufe ganz offen und ich finde den Dämpfer nicht wirklich sensibel.
> Vorne war es auch sehr holprig. Zwischendrinn habe ich dann die Lowspeed Druckstufe komplett rausgedreht. Dann wurde es besser. Die war 10 Klicks geschlossen.
> ...



fahr das teil mal ein, federelemente brauchen schon ein paar km bis sie ordentlich laufen.... dann kannst immernoch den schmierölcheck in der gabel machen. wieviel sag fährst du am dämpfer??


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. März 2015)

Ich meine ich hätte so 35% eingestellt. Muss das morgen mal checken und weiter Druck ablassen. ABER mit der Zugstufe bin ich schon am Ende, die kann ich nicht weiter rausdrehen und es ist so schon unsensibel. Ich weiss nicht, ob da nicht doch der Monarch Plus eine Idee wäre. Mehr Volumen bringt doch besseres ansprechen, oder? Wenn ich bei meinem Remedy die Zugstufe komplett rausdrehe, dann katapultiert es mich fast aus dem Sattel. Beim Slide tut sich zu wenig.

Bei der Gabel waren es gute 25% Sag. Werde das Morgen auch nochmal checken und weiter Druck ablassen. Nachdem die Lowspeed Druckstufe komplett rausgedreht war, wurde es besser. Bei der Gabel habe ich ja noch die Möglichkeit, anderes Öl zu verwenden, was besser fliest und weniger viskos ist. Hinten am Dämpfer bin ich limitiert.

Habe heute schon mit meinem Trek Dealer gesprochen und werde morgen weiter diskutieren. Er meinte, sein Partner hätte schon Monarch Dämpfer "getunt", sprich modifiziert.

Hier hat doch schon mal einer davon berichtet, dass der Dämpfer wenig sensibel ist. Hat sich das bei dem in der Zwischenzeit gelegt?

Wie schon mal geschrieben. Ich nutze das Bike zum Touren fahren und nicht für Bikepark Action. Es muss keine Jumps mitmachen, sondern soll sensibel im Downhill jeden Kiesel aufsaugen, dass ich Vollgas bergabfräsen kann und ich nicht bremsen muss, weil die Schläge zu heftig werden.


Pressetext zum Monarch Plus:
_"Die enorme Geschmeidigkeit der Monarch Plus erhöht die Bodenhaftung und verleiht dir mehr Kontrolle auf jedem Terrain – und das alles in einem äusserst leichten, aber bombenfesten Paket. Die bewährten ... Rapid Recovery-, DebonAir- und Solo Air-Technologien gehören bei diesem Leichtgewicht mit grosser Durchschlagskraft zur Standardausstattung. *Die Monarch Plus verfügt nun über einen doppelt so grossen Zugstufenbereich und ermöglicht dir dadurch, auf Terrains zu fahren, die mit einer Luftfeder mit kurzem und mittlerem Federweg bislang noch unüberwindbar schienen.* "
Könnte das die Lösung für mich sein oder muss ich doch besser den Weg über das "Shim Stack Tuning" gehen?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (20. März 2015)

bei so manchen punkten musste ich echt lachen 




> Die Hans Dampf Reifen haben ordentlich Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt. Ich weiss nicht, ob das am Profil liegt oder an der TS Mischung vorne. Im Gelände geht es, aber auf Asphalt zieht es.



Dir ist schon bewusst was du da gekauft hast? Das ist ja auch kein Rennrad. 



> 2/3 waren Asphalt und der Rest Forstwege und ein paar Singletrails.



was auch nicht unbedingt das streckenprofil ist um sich eine meinung über ein fahrwerk zu bilden. 

nach der ersten tour so ein fass aufzumachen ist halt auch vollkommen logikfern. das muss man schon sagen. 

fahr die schüssel mal erstmal 4-5 touren ein, bevor du da groß dran rumdoktorst. fahrwerkssag grob einstellen und fahren fahren fahren. 

dann kannst du da immer noch dran rumstricken. 

ab und an sind RS Federelemente etwas dürftig geölt und gefettet. wenn sich nach der einfahrzeit also nix ändert kann man da noch ansetzen, aber generell is ne pike schon recht sensibel. der dämpfer auch. 



> sondern soll sensibel im Downhill jeden Kiesel aufsaugen



das macht zb nicht dein rad, sondern dein reifen. Wahrscheinlich noch Schläuche drin und zuviel Reifendruck. 

Fahrwerksmodifikationen würde ich erst NACH der Einfahrzeit machen. 

nicht böse gemeint, aber bei manchen sachen musste ich echt schmunzeln


----------



## bartos0815 (20. März 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ich meine ich hätte so 35% eingestellt. Muss das morgen mal checken und weiter Druck ablassen. ABER mit der Zugstufe bin ich schon am Ende, die kann ich nicht weiter rausdrehen und es ist so schon unsensibel. Ich weiss nicht, ob da nicht doch der Monarch Plus eine Idee wäre. Mehr Volumen bringt doch besseres ansprechen, oder? Wenn ich bei meinem Remedy die Zugstufe komplett rausdrehe, dann katapultiert es mich fast aus dem Sattel. Beim Slide tut sich zu wenig.
> 
> Bei der Gabel waren es gute 25% Sag. Werde das Morgen auch nochmal checken und weiter Druck ablassen. Nachdem die Lowspeed Druckstufe komplett rausgedreht war, wurde es besser. Bei der Gabel habe ich ja noch die Möglichkeit, anderes Öl zu verwenden, was besser fliest und weniger viskos ist. Hinten am Dämpfer bin ich limitiert.
> 
> ...


Probiers mal mit 20% sag am dämpfer. Mehr luftdruck erhöht auch die ausfedergeschwindigkeit. Welches gewicht hast du. Normalerweise sollte der debon air monarch in der zugstufe nicht überdämpft sein, ausser du wärst sehr leicht. 
Und fahr den dämpfer richtig ein. Kann schonsein dass es einwenig dauert bis er ideal läuft. Dazu kommt, dass die temperaturen zur zeit auch noch nicht die höchsten sind und damit eine zähere dämpfung einhergeht.


----------



## Nesium (20. März 2015)

Erst mal ordentlich einfahren bevor du zuviel ändern willst, so 500km trails dürfens schon werden. Unbedingt.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. März 2015)

ALSO ich mache kein Fass auf. Ich bin ganz ruhig und entspannt. Bitte nichts falsch interpretieren. 

Mehr Druck im Dämpfer kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Das würde zwar der Zugstufe helfen, aber da würde ich ja noch weniger Federweg ausnützen. Das will ich ja gerade nicht. Ich beurteile das Fahrwerk nicht auf der Strasse sondern im Downhill wo ich Vollgas bergab bin und das war nicht komfortabel. Zuviel Druck war auch nicht im Reifen. Schlauch ist noch drin. Auf tubeless wird umgerüstet, aber erst beim zweiten LRS. Der Crossmax bleibt mit Schlauch.

Ok, ich werde weiter fahren und testen. Also ganz ruhig. Ich habe nur ein paar Fragen gestellt. 

PS. Ich wiege 80kg. Das sollte eigentlich nicht zu leicht sein.


----------



## Aalex (20. März 2015)

was für drücke fährst du denn in reifen und dämpferelementen?

generell is die DPA pike progressiver als die solo air weil die luftkammer kleiner is. aber das isses eig nicht. 

wird zu 90% am buchsenspiel liegen, welches die dämpfung verfälscht. das is völlig normal. das slide 9.0 was ich letztes jahr fahren durfte bedurfte 4-5 touren bis das mal ordentlich funktioniert hat.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. März 2015)

@Nicki-Nitro Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber du machst ein Fass auf - jeden Tag ein neues. Erst überlegst du seitenlang, was du an dem Slide alles umbauen und erleichtern willst, ohne das Bike überhaupt schon zu haben. Jetzt ist es das Fahrwerk.

Hör auf zu texten, setz dich auf dein Slide (ein Enduro, kein Tourer!) und fahr die Kiste ein! Dann wirst du schnell merken, dass das Fahrwerk deutlich sensibler ist, als du es dir jemals vorstellen konntest. Wenn es dann noch immer nicht passt, beherzige die soeben genannten Tipps und fahr wieder. Und wenn es dann immer noch nicht passen sollte, kannst du ja mal wieder schreiben. Just my 5 Cents.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. März 2015)

Sorry ich bereue, falls ich Euch genervt habe.


----------



## ASt (20. März 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> was für drücke fährst du denn in reifen und dämpferelementen?
> 
> generell is die DPA pike progressiver als die solo air weil die luftkammer kleiner is. aber das isses eig nicht.
> 
> wird zu 90% am buchsenspiel liegen, welches die dämpfung verfälscht. das is völlig normal. das slide 9.0 was ich letztes jahr fahren durfte bedurfte 4-5 touren bis das mal ordentlich funktioniert hat.


Dpa isd definitiv weniger progressiv. Habe beide Versionen kurz nacheinander gleiche Strecke gefahren. Danach musste dpa mit einem token versehen werden, um nicht durchzuschlagen


----------



## Aalex (20. März 2015)

da musst du dich irren bzw verwechselst du glaube ich gerade dpa mit solo air. 

a) kann in eine dpa pike ohne gebastel gar kein token verbaut werden und
b) ist die dpa pike definitiv progressiver, weil luftkammer kleiner. die DPA geschichte verkleinert die luftkammer. 

ist so.



> Keep in mind that the Bottomless Tokens are for the  Solo Air version of the pike only. Dual Position Air models, like the one we have on review, have an air shaft connected to the DPA top cap the prevents the use of Bottomless Tokens.


----------



## ASt (20. März 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> da musst du dich irren bzw verwechselst du glaube ich gerade dpa mit solo air.
> 
> a) kann in eine dpa pike ohne gebastel gar kein token verbaut werden und
> b) ist die dpa pike definitiv progressiver, weil luftkammer kleiner. die DPA geschichte verkleinert die luftkammer.
> ...


Ich verwechsle nichts. natürlich kannst du ohne gebastel keine tokens einbauen. Ich habe die angepasst und eingebaut.
die Progression wird nicht alleine über volumen bestimmt, sondern durch das Verhältnis vom Gesamtwolumen zu dem restlichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (20. März 2015)

nö, stimmt halt einfach nicht.

die endprogression wird einzig und allein von der luftkammergröße bestimmt. bei der solo air einstellbar, bei der DPA eben nicht ohne weiteres. ok mag gyver des federgabeltunings, dann zeig dein gebastel doch mal her ;-) da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 

die DPA Option verkleinert die luftkammer automatisch, da die luftkammern beider gabeln identisch sind, bis auf die DPA Einheit. Da die links sitzt, da wo normal die tokens bei der SA sind wird die Kammer automatisch kleiner

ich bin raus. mir ist das beharrliche halbwissen hier zu doof. einfach mal was sinnbefreites geschwätzt.


----------



## ASt (20. März 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> nö, stimmt halt einfach nicht.
> 
> die endprogression wird einzig und allein von der luftkammergröße bestimmt. bei der solo air einstellbar, bei der DPA eben nicht ohne weiteres. ok mag gyver des federgabeltunings, dann zeig dein gebastel doch mal her ;-) da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
> 
> ...


Hier



Wg. der Progression weiss ich ganz genau, wovon ich rede.
Mag sein, dass dpa progressiver ist,  das empfinde ich aber anders. Dass die Progression nicht alleine durch das Volumen, sondern auch durch die Form der Luftkammer bestimmt wird, ist für mich selbstverständlich.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. März 2015)

@BODOPROBST Hi Bodo!

Du hattest doch vor drei Wochen angekündigt, die Redakteure der MOUNTAINBIKE mal wegen des Langzeittests des Slide 160 und den angeblich unterdimensionierten Lagern ins Gebet zu nehmen. Was ist dabei rausgekommen?


----------



## JayPo (21. März 2015)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Bin 190 mit SL 92. Fahre das XO1 in XL. Hatte gerade eben mein altes Votec SX in L und das Radon zusammen auf dem Trail. Radon mit Originalvorbau/Lenker. Votec mit 740er Lenker und 90er Vorbau. Im direkten Vergleich war das Votec unangenehm nervös auf dem Trail. Das war beim Radon viel entspannter (klar Lenker ist auch breiter und Vorbau kürzer). Man sitzt beim Radon aber auch extrem im Rad und nicht auf dem Rad wie beim Votec. Viel angenehmer. Ich frage mich gerade wie ich drei Jahre lang das Votec überhaupt fahren konnte beim direkten Vergleich mit dem Radon
> 
> Mein Rad steht in Luzern, da kannst gerne mal probesitzen kommen.
> 
> ...




Danke, ebenfalls sehr hilfreich! Komme gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück. Bin jetzt aber erstmal zwei Wochen unterwegs... Gruss, Jay!


----------



## brevilo (22. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Juhu, das Slide 9.0 (18") ist bestellt! Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Tipps bis hierher! 

Als nächstes geht es also darum das Bike nach seiner Ankunft (optimal) fahrbereit zu machen - es geht also nicht ums anschließende Tuning. Ich habe eine Liste von Dingen erstellt, die, nach meinem Wissen, dafür nötig oder zumindest sinnvoll zu sein scheinen. Da vermutlich auch andere zukünftig diese Fragen haben werden, möchte ich die Liste hier veröffentlichen und mit euch gemeinsam korrigieren bzw. ausbauen. Eure Kommentare und Vorschläge werde ich dann in diesen Post einarbeiten. Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Notwendig:

Drehmomentschlüssel (2-25 Nm)
Dämpferpumpe (Schrader-Ventil, bis 20 bar)
Empfohlen:

Montagepaste (z.B. für Sattelstützenmontage)
Hydraulic Brake Line Cutter (Kürzen des Reverb-Hydraulikschlauches)

Hartwachs (Versiegelung von Carbon/Metall-Laminatstellen nach Reinigung)
Sinnvoll:

Kettenstrebenschutz (z.B. aus Neopren)

2x Syntace X12 Schaltauge + Schraube (Originalteil z.T. minderwertig, 1x Ersatz mit auf Touren nehmen)

Lackschutzfolie (wg. Steinschlag oder an Scheuerstellen)
Mudguard (vorne)
Crank Boots
Später:

Bleed Kit für Bremsen (SRAM -> Avid)
Bremsbelege sollten sich auch ohne wechseln lassen

Bleed Kit für Reverb
Sollte mitgeliefert werden und zunächst nicht zwingend nötig sein (s. Cutter oben)

Montagefett (Anti-Seize) für alle Schraubverbindungen
Lagerfett

Danke!


FYI, als erstes Tuning wird's wohl ein paar DMR Vault Pedale geben... Falls ihr eine Meinung (nicht Flat vs Click) dazu habt...


----------



## PatrickCUX (22. März 2015)

Warum sollte das verbaute Schaltauge mindertwertig sein?


----------



## brevilo (22. März 2015)

PatrickCUX schrieb:


> Warum sollte das verbaute Schaltauge mindertwertig sein?


Such mal hier im Faden. War bei einigen scheinbar nicht passgenau was die Stiftaufname in Mitleidenschaft zog, und die Schraube hatte ein minderwertiges Gewinde. Das führte zu Schaltproblemen, die durch den Tausch gegen das X-12 vermieden/behoben werden konnten. Der Begriff "minderwertig" ist immer auch ein wenig subjektiv und soll kein Vorwurf an Radon darstellen. Wir können uns auch gerne auf "suboptimal" einigen...


----------



## ron101 (22. März 2015)

Das Schaltauge hatte ich auch mal ersetzt, die xo1 schaltet seither gefühlsmässig besser.
Die DMR Vault sind tolle Pedalen aber relativ gross.
Bin mit meinen NC-17 Superpin III sehr zu frieden, da die auch sehr flach sind sind, nur so um die 1.5cm dick.

Bremsbeläge an Scheiben Bremsen kann man in der Regel ohne Bleed Kit ersetzen.

Für die Reverb war bei mir bereits ein Kit mit im Lieferumfang.

Ein Krazer an der Kurbel ist ja auch kein Weltuntergang ;-) aber jedem seine Protektoren 

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (23. März 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Bleed Kit für Reverb (z.B. für's Kürzen der Leitung bei Erstmontage?)



Ich hab mich an diese Anleitung gehalten 






Ging problemlos ohne Bleed Kit. Ist jetzt schon einige Monate her das ich die Leitung gekürzt habe und bis jetzt keine Probleme. Einfach darauf achten das beim Abschneiden die Leitung nicht zu sehr gequetscht wird. 



brevilo schrieb:


> Crank Boots (für Carbon-Kurbeln, können die wirklich anschlagen? Treffen die Pedale nicht zuerst auf?)



Also meine Crank Boots haben mittlerweile schon einige tiefe Kratzer. Also würde ich sagen die haben ihren Zweck schon mehr als einmal erfüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VuffiRaa (23. März 2015)

Habe am Freitag meinen defekten Steuersatz meines Slide 2014 SE ersetzt bekommen. Muss echt sagen, dass der Support von Bike-Discount/Radon wirklich gut funktioniert. Das war jetzt das zweite Mal, das ich deren Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen musste und immer waren die Entscheidungen nachvollziehbar. 

Macht weiter so und bitte nicht mehr so viele Aluschrauben verwenden


----------



## knoerrli (23. März 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> 2x Syntace X12 Schaltauge + Schraube (Originalteil minderwertig, 1x Ersatz mit auf Touren nehmen)


Ich glaub das waren Einzelfälle. Ich hab mir das X12 zwar auch bestellt aber habe immernoch das original am Rad. Und null Probleme mit der Schaltung bzw. Schaltauge.





brevilo schrieb:


> Hartwachs (Versiegelung von Carbon/Metall-Laminatstellen nach Reinigung)



Das kannst Du dir sparen. Ordentlich reinigen reicht, es sei denn Du stellst es nach dem biken in einen Glaskasten. 



brevilo schrieb:


> Mudguards (auch hinten sinnvoll?)


Bringt nix ausser mehr Gewicht.




brevilo schrieb:


> Bleed Kit für Reverb (z.B. für's Kürzen der Leitung bei Erstmontage?)


 War bei meinem bike dabei aber wenn Du dich geschickt anstellst brauchst du das beim Kürzen der Reverb Leitung nicht.





brevilo schrieb:


> Bleed Kit für Bremsen (SRAM -> Avid, Tausch der Bremsbelege auch ohne möglich?)


 Ist sicherlich sinnvoll aber zum Wechseln der Beläge nicht notwendig.






brevilo schrieb:


> Crank Boots (für Carbon-Kurbeln, können die wirklich anschlagen? Treffen die Pedale nicht zuerst auf?)


 Ist auch eher was fürs Schaufenster. Natürlich schlagen auch die Pedalarme mal auf aber wenn ein MTB artgerecht bewegt wird sind das die kleinsten Kratzer.


----------



## souldriver (23. März 2015)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Ist auch eher was fürs Schaufenster. Natürlich schlagen auch die Pedalarme mal auf aber wenn ein MTB artgerecht bewegt wird sind das die kleinsten Kratzer.


Bei meiner XX1-Kurbel sind die "Kratzer" erheblich und ich fahr nicht mal Enduro. Werde die Boots demnächst nachrüsten wenn ich ohnehin was bestelle.


----------



## Dusius (23. März 2015)

Ich habe nen Problem mit meinem Steuersatz, habe immer ein knacken wenn ich die Gabel belaste. 
Habe schon alles mögliche gemacht, Vorbau zerlegt und mit Montagepaste wieder montiert. Gabel zerlegt sauber gemacht und mit neuem Öl befüllt. Alles schrauben richtig angezogen usw.
Hatte auch schon die Lager vom Steuersatz draußen, habe sie sauber gemacht. Die Nut im Rahmen war recht verdreckt und nachdem ich die sauber gemacht hatte war es auch besser, aber nicht ganz weg. 
Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, das es irgendwo von dort kommen muss, hat jemand eine Idee? 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal einen neuen Steuersatz einbauen? (Geht das auf Garantie?)

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Schiltrac (23. März 2015)

Evtl liegt es auch an der Pressung zwischen Gabelschaft und Gabelkrone. Einfach den Gabelschaft in einen Schraubstock einspannen und die Gabel dann belasten. Dann wäre das auch überprüft (Hatte ich mal bei einer DT Swiss XM Gabel)

Gruss


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. März 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST Hi Bodo!
> 
> Du hattest doch vor drei Wochen angekündigt, die Redakteure der MOUNTAINBIKE mal wegen des Langzeittests des Slide 160 und den angeblich unterdimensionierten Lagern ins Gebet zu nehmen. Was ist dabei rausgekommen?


Wir konnten die Fehleinschätzungen aufklären , bei uns sind keine Dünnringlager sondern 6000RS2 Verbaut was den Innendurchmesser reduziert aber die Tragkraft erhöht zudem haben wir C2 Lager Verbaut was für den vordergründigen leichten
Lauf von Nachteil aber bei so geringen Bewegungen von Vorteil ist. Das alles hat Oberflächlich zu einer Fehleinschätzung geführt soll nicht mehr Vorkommen, schau merr mal.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (24. März 2015)

*ironie on* kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass in den mags nur oberflächlich getestet wird? zum schluß kommt raus, dass die testbikes nur auf der homepage der hersteller probegefahren werden... *ironie off*


----------



## Dusius (24. März 2015)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Evtl liegt es auch an der Pressung zwischen Gabelschaft und Gabelkrone. Einfach den Gabelschaft in einen Schraubstock einspannen und die Gabel dann belasten. Dann wäre das auch überprüft (Hatte ich mal bei einer DT Swiss XM Gabel)
> 
> Gruss



Habe soeben die Gabel raus gebaut und mal auf dem Bodel also umgekehrt belastet in alle möglichen richtungen und es war nichts zu hören, denke die Gabel ist es nicht.

Werden die Lager vom Steuersatz

komplett trocken in den Rahmen gesteckt?

oder sollte ich noch etwas Montagepaste reinschmieren?

oder irgend was anderes? Hätte auch noch normales Lagerfett da.

Grüße


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (24. März 2015)

Ich habe meiner Steuersatzlagerung beim Wiedereinbau eine ordentliche Fettpackung verpasst, normales Lagerfett keine Montagepaste mit abrasiv Stoffen, die möchte ich nicht in meinen Wälzlagern haben. Das war auch der Zustand den ich vor dem Ausbau vorgefunden habe...


----------



## filiale (24. März 2015)

Die werden nicht trocken verbaut. 
Und das Lager selbst gehört auch innen nochmal geschmiert (blauer Plastikring mit Stecknadel abhebeln (dabei den blauen Ring NICHT verbiegen !). Fett reinpressen und blauer Metalldichtungsrings wieder drauf. Dann hälts Jahre.


----------



## Dusius (24. März 2015)

Ok, werde das mal machen, ansonsten weiß ich echt nimmer weiter, eventuell noch den Vorbau tauschen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wir konnten die Fehleinschätzungen aufklären , bei uns sind keine Dünnringlager sondern 6000RS2 Verbaut was den Innendurchmesser reduziert aber die Tragkraft erhöht zudem haben wir C2 Lager Verbaut was für den vordergründigen leichten
> Lauf von Nachteil aber bei so geringen Bewegungen von Vorteil ist. Das alles hat Oberflächlich zu einer Fehleinschätzung geführt soll nicht mehr Vorkommen, schau merr mal.  Gruß Bodo



Vielen Dank, Bodo! 

Trotzdem ist mir schleierhaft, wie ein Fachmagazin, das sich selbst immer einer hochgenauen Vermessung etc. lobt, so danebenhauen kann. Fehleinschätzung? Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## boarderking (24. März 2015)

Gegegndarstellung im nächsten Heft?


----------



## Dusius (24. März 2015)

So, komme nun wieder aus dem Keller und ich bin nun davon übezeugt, dass es doch die Gabel ist. 
Ich denke es ist die Verbindung von Standrohren und Gabelkrone oder des Schafts.
Habe wirklich alles pikobello sauber mit ordentlich Fett verbaut und es hat rein gar nichts gebracht. Habe nun auch mal alles gelockert, Lenker und vorbau. Wenn ich dann druch auf die Gabelkrone ausübe ist das Geräusch auch da, also kann es daran auch nicht liegen.
Habe eben ne Mail an den Support geschickt und werde die Gabel wohl einschicken müssen


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. März 2015)

Mal blöd gefragt, das X01 vs das 9.0.
Merkt man den Monarch plus Debon gegen den RT3 Debon Air?
So insgesamt scheint das 9.0er das tourenfreundlichere Rad zu sein von der Kurbel her, oder irre ich ?

Der Crossmax XL LRS geht TL mit Felgenband und TL Ventilen samt Milch zu fahren?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. März 2015)

Die Bandbreite beim 11fach Antrieb ist einfach nochmal kleiner als bei 2x10. Entweder es fehlt Dir stark obenraus oder stark untenraus oder beides je nach Kettenblatt. 

Am besten mit Ritzelrechner durchspielen und im Alltag mal genau so fahren, dann weisst Du ob Du mit der Bandbreite zurechtkommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (26. März 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Mal blöd gefragt, das X01 vs das 9.0.
> Merkt man den Monarch plus Debon gegen den RT3 Debon Air?
> So insgesamt scheint das 9.0er das tourenfreundlichere Rad zu sein von der Kurbel her, oder irre ich ?
> 
> Der Crossmax XL LRS geht TL mit Felgenband und TL Ventilen samt Milch zu fahren?



Bei den Crossmax brauchst du keine Felgenbänder...
Sind UST Felgen! Ventile rein, festschrauben, Reifen drauf, aufpumpen, Milch drauf und ab geht der Peter...

Edit: natürlich bevor du befüllst, die Luft aus'm Reifen lassen...


----------



## Schiltrac (26. März 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Habe soeben die Gabel raus gebaut und mal auf dem Bodel also umgekehrt belastet in alle möglichen richtungen und es war nichts zu hören, denke die Gabel ist es nicht.




Das reicht aber nicht um die Belastung im Betrieb zu simulieren. Lappen um Schaft, in den Schraubstock und dann mal kräftig in alle Richtungen Drücken.


----------



## BikePunisher (26. März 2015)

Hab heute die erste Ausfahrt mit einem 28er Oval Kettenblatt Directmount gemacht...bin stark beeindruckt


----------



## Flohman (26. März 2015)

BikePunisher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 372874
> Hab heute die erste Ausfahrt mit einem 28er Oval Kettenblatt Directmount gemacht...bin stark beeindruckt


Geht das auch genauer?


----------



## RobG301 (27. März 2015)

Flohman schrieb:


> Geht das auch genauer?



Ja bitte mehr Infos! 

Fabien Barel schwört ja auch auf die Dinger und hat irgendeins dran was noch relativ unbekannt ist! Gestern beim Bikecheck des Strive CF auf Pinkbike gesehen!


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. März 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Mal blöd gefragt, das X01 vs das 9.0.
> Merkt man den Monarch plus Debon gegen den RT3 Debon Air?
> So insgesamt scheint das 9.0er das tourenfreundlichere Rad zu sein von der Kurbel her, oder irre ich ?
> 
> Der Crossmax XL LRS geht TL mit Felgenband und TL Ventilen samt Milch zu fahren?


Merkt man den Unterschied + zu RT3 . Ja aber nur wenn man an die Grenzen des Fahrwerk geht, der RT3 hat Co. und Rep.
gleiche Grundeinstellung aber in der Debon keine Spacer der+ hat 4 davon und ist insgesamt auf härtere Gangart ausgelegt.
Also würde es auf folgenden Nenner bringen 9.0 für Biker die gerne Touren fahren aber auch Spaß an DH Gelände haben, das
XO1 für den der es auch gern mal Enduro race mag.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## BikePunisher (27. März 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja bitte mehr Infos!
> 
> Fabien Barel schwört ja auch auf die Dinger und hat irgendeins dran was noch relativ unbekannt ist! Gestern beim Bikecheck des Strive CF auf Pinkbike gesehen!



Habe mir das 28er Bionicon von B-LABS zugelegt: https://www.bike-components.de/de/B...ing-OVAL-GXP-Direct-Mount-Modell-2015-p42208/

Kurbel raus, Spider ab usw...Montage brauch ich wohl nicht erklären denke ich, dazu ein Kettenglied entfernen, sonst schlabbert die Kette auf dem 10er Ritzel. Endanschlag kontrollieren. Das wars schon. Hat bei mir alles auf Anhieb gepaßt. MRP Kettenführung macht keine Probs, alles im grünen Bereich.
Am Anfang siehts ein wenig eirig aus wenn man drauf schaut, aber Berg hoch ist es nach meinem Empfinden alles entspannter zu treten als vorher. Man nimmt die ovale Form beim treten nicht wahr, aber es geht definitiv entspannter und irgendwie effektiver. Ich wohne im Bergischem und bin direkt mal unseren steilsten Berg hoch und war nicht so fertig wie sonst immer. Für meinen Bereich, wo es im Intervall immer 10 Minuten Berg hoch und dann 2 runter geht ist das genau das Richtige.


----------



## brevilo (27. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,



brevilo schrieb:


> Als nächstes geht es also darum das Bike nach seiner Ankunft (optimal) fahrbereit zu machen - es geht also nicht ums anschließende Tuning. Ich habe eine Liste von Dingen erstellt, die, nach meinem Wissen, dafür nötig oder zumindest sinnvoll zu sein scheinen. Da vermutlich auch andere zukünftig diese Fragen haben werden, möchte ich die Liste hier veröffentlichen und mit euch gemeinsam korrigieren bzw. ausbauen. Eure Kommentare und Vorschläge werde ich dann in diesen Post einarbeiten. Vielen Dank im Voraus!



Besten Dank für eure Beiträge bislang. Ich habe die Liste auf Basis eurer Kommentare überarbeitet und ein wenig erweitert. Ich hoffe es hilft dem einen oder anderen Neuling.


----------



## brevilo (27. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also würde es auf folgenden Nenner bringen 9.0 für Biker die gerne Touren fahren aber auch Spaß an DH Gelände haben, das XO1 für den der es auch gern mal Enduro race mag.



Na dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht  Den Monarch Plus Debon Air kann man ja immer noch nachrüsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (28. März 2015)

@ Radon: Bitte um Aufklärung bzgl. Winkelsteuersatz:
Es gibt hier die Aussage dass das works components angle-set passt, angeblich von Bodo bestätigt. Andererseits habe ich von Radon auf meine Anfrage die Antwort erhalten dass kein Winkelsteuersatz passt. Was stimmt nun? Danke!


----------



## T-Bone606 (28. März 2015)

Wurde ein paar Seiten vorher schon von Bodo beantwortet. Passt nicht.


----------



## bartschipro (28. März 2015)

Hallo Radon und Bodo,
Habe innerhalb von 14 Monaten DREI Slide Carbon gekauft. Davon eins klauen lassen und eins weiterverkauft und jetzt fahr ich das X01. Super bike! Leider ist zum dritten Mal, also kein Zufall, die Montagequalität ziemlich mittelmässig. Mir ist klar, dass die bikes nicht von Zweiradmeistern zusammengeschraubt werden aber dennoch ist einiges unschönes aufgefallen. Also an alle mit Neurädern, prüft alle Schrauben, Steuersatz, Kettenlänge und Endanschläge bevor ihr Gas gebt!
Hier zwei Beispiele:
1) Schraube vom rechten Kettenstrebenlager nach EINER Abfahrt komplett rausgedreht. Ich weiss nicht was da nicht gepasst hat, aber dies sollte nach einer Abfahrt nicht passieren. Zum Glück habe ich es gemerkt und bin nicht mehr weitergefahren... Die komplette Belastung unsymmetrisch nur auf der linken Seite, hoffe es kam zu keiner Überbelastung. 



2) Unvorsichtige Montage des Steuersatzes: Dichtungsgummi eingeklemmt. Muss auch nicht sein. Vielleicht könnt ihr eure Montagefirma zu etwas mehr Achtsamkeit aufrufen.


 Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden! Und das Grün ins live deutlich besser als auf den Radon Fotos.


----------



## RobG301 (29. März 2015)

Hoffe das ist eher die Ausnahme statt die Regel!


----------



## VuffiRaa (29. März 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hallo Radon und Bodo,
> Habe innerhalb von 14 Monaten DREI Slide Carbon gekauft. Davon eins klauen lassen und eins weiterverkauft und jetzt fahr ich das X01. Super bike! Leider ist zum dritten Mal, also kein Zufall, die Montagequalität ziemlich mittelmässig. Mir ist klar, dass die bikes nicht von Zweiradmeistern zusammengeschraubt werden aber dennoch ist einiges unschönes aufgefallen. Also an alle mit Neurädern, prüft alle Schrauben, Steuersatz, Kettenlänge und Endanschläge bevor ihr Gas gebt!
> Hier zwei Beispiele:
> 1) Schraube vom rechten Kettenstrebenlager nach EINER Abfahrt komplett rausgedreht. Ich weiss nicht was da nicht gepasst hat, aber dies sollte nach einer Abfahrt nicht passieren. Zum Glück habe ich es gemerkt und bin nicht mehr weitergefahren... Die komplette Belastung unsymmetrisch nur auf der linken Seite, hoffe es kam zu keiner Überbelastung.
> [



Das mit der Schraube ist mir schon dreimal passiert, obwohl ich zum Schluss mit roter Schraubensicherung gearbeitet habe. Nachdem die Schraube dann abgebrochen ist, hat mir BikeDiscount eine aus Stahl geschickt. Die erste war aus Alu und die jetzige zeigt das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (30. März 2015)

Das Problem ist altbekannt, gibt zig dokumentierte Fälle bei den Slides und Swoops und reichlich Diskussionen dazu.

Nachdem ich vor einem Jahr auch auf Stahlschrauben umgestellt habe ist endlich Ruhe.
(Habe mir eine Indexmarkierung in den Schruabenkpf graviert und werfe regelmäßig einen prüfenden Blick drauf.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2015)

.


----------



## DeadMeat (30. März 2015)

Hört sich ja nicht gut an. Sind das spezielle Schrauben? Dann würde ich auch gerne eine Stahlschraube von BikeDiscount bekommen.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (30. März 2015)

Ich wollte keine Panik verbreiten. Würde aber dazu raten, die Schraube einfach sehr regelmäßig im Auge zu behalten.
Wie auch oben bei bartschipro hat die Schraube sich bei mir (swoop 2014) innerhalb weniger km komplett gelöst. Also vor und nach jeder Runde gucken. Zwischendurch schadat auch nicht. 

Bodo und auch Radon hatten damals (Sommer 14) geschrieben, dass sie die Montage auf dieses Thema hingewiesen hätten und sich drum kümmern.
Siehe hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-25#post-12268059

und hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-25#post-12268934


Vielleicht sind das jetzt nur noch sehr vereinzelte Ausreisser.
(am 14er Slide160carbon meines Kumpels war sehr reichlich Schruabensicherung, hatten wir sofort kontrolliert)


----------



## zwergy (30. März 2015)

Stahlschrauben kann man sich kostenlos über die Storno Abteilung zuschicken lassen. Die Aluschrauben halten nachweislich nicht. Ist bei der Legierung der Aluschrauben aber auch kein Wunder.


----------



## DeadMeat (30. März 2015)

Okay, danke. Jetzt warte ich erst mal die neue Charge der Slide Carbon X01 ab und behalte die Schraube im Auge. Wird wohl KW15 geliefert. Vielleicht haben sie das Problem ja inzwischen behoben.


----------



## Nukem49 (30. März 2015)

Ich hatte das Problem mit der Schraube bei den ersten Ausfahrten auch. Hab sie dann mit Schraubensicherung angezogen - seit dem hält sie wie sie soll. Es schadet bestimmt nicht die Schrauben gleich mal zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. März 2015)

Hi,

ein kurzer Hinweis bzgl. der Schraubenthematik. Wir verbauen bei unseren Bikes nun Stahlschrauben, auch wenn diese ein paar Gramm mehr wiegen und evtl. nicht ganz so schön sind. Bei den Alu-Schrauben gab es vereinzelt Probleme aufgrund zu großer Toleranzen.

Falls bei euch genau dieses Problem auftreten sollte, bitte Kontakt (am besten per PN) zu uns aufnehmen, wir kümmern uns dann um adäquaten Ersatz  

Gruß aus Bonn,

Andi


----------



## boarderking (30. März 2015)

Seit wann sind es Stahlschrauben?


----------



## Flozo (31. März 2015)

Morgen! 

Slide Carbon 9.0 (Januar 2015)
Gleiches Problem mit herausgedrehter Schraube. Laut Audi muss sie ja aus Stahl sein. Ich konnte es noch nicht verifizieren und werde die nächsten Tage leider auch nicht dazu kommen. Aber anscheinend (siehe auch bartschipro) tritt das Problem auch noch bei 2015er Bikes auf. 

Gruss, 
Flo


----------



## DeadMeat (31. März 2015)

Flozo schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Slide Carbon 9.0 (Januar 2015)
> Gleiches Problem mit herausgedrehter Schraube. Laut Audi muss sie ja aus Stahl sein. Ich konnte es noch nicht verifizieren und werde die nächsten Tage leider auch nicht dazu kommen. Aber anscheinend (siehe auch bartschipro) tritt das Problem auch noch bei 2015er Bikes auf.
> ...


Aber die Schraube war fest? Generell ziehe ich alle Schrauben an einem neuen Bike mit dem richtigen Drehmoment nach. Ich verlass mich da auf keine Monteure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flozo (31. März 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Aber die Schraube war fest? Generell ziehe ich alle Schrauben an einem neuen Bike mit dem richtigen Drehmoment nach. Ich verlass mich da auf keine Monteure


Das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, die Zeit alles zu kontrollieren hatte ich leider nicht. Ich verlass mich da auf die Monteure


----------



## Aalex (31. März 2015)

Schrauben müssen nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit immer nachgezogen werden.. bzw sollten. 

Mach ich immer seitdem ich mal während einer Tour 3 Kettenblattschrauben im Wald verteilt hab


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2015)

.


----------



## Flozo (31. März 2015)

Radon hat wie versprochen superschnell auf meine PN reagiert. Ich bekomme Stahlschrauben per Post.


----------



## Dusius (31. März 2015)

So schlecht sind die schrauben nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Flitschbirne (31. März 2015)

Welche Kurbelarme würdet ihr statt den Sram X1 kaufen welche ordentlich Gewicht sparen und bezahlbar sind?

Sowas hier?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...l-1x10-11-30z-175mm-schwarz-265549/wg_id-5255


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (31. März 2015)

Bau' doch auf spideless um, sollte 50g bringen...


----------



## Flitschbirne (31. März 2015)

Die Kurbel bringt aber über 200g...


----------



## DeadMeat (31. März 2015)

Bau ruhig um und tausche das leichte Carbon durch schweres Alu 

560g Turbince Cinch http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-9753/race-face-kurbel-turbine-cinch
472g X01 http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-9750/sram-kurbel-x01

Wie oben bereits geschrieben kannst du einfach auf Spiderless wechseln. Kannst die auch mal die Bionicon Kettenblätter anschauen:
http://bionicon.com/parts/spareparts/b-ring-oval.html#main


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (31. März 2015)

Moment mal. Die X1 ist a) aus Alu und b) wiegt die 8xxg. Oder verwechsle ich gerade was?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (31. März 2015)

Stimmt, das 2014er SE hatte eine X1 - Alu ca. 800g in der GPX-Version (Herstellerangabe)

Das 2015er X01 hat eine X01 - Carbon ca. 740g mit BB30 (Herstellerangabe)

Das GPX-Lager wiegt laut Sram ca. 94g, d.h. der Gewichtsvorteil der X01-Kurbel liegt bei ca. 154g aber ich hab's natürlich nicht nachgewogen!


----------



## BikePunisher (31. März 2015)

hast Recht, die X1 liegt bei 800 Gr. aber einmal durch Hundekacke, und der 250€ teure Gewichtsvorteil der Raceface ist hin...


----------



## Flitschbirne (31. März 2015)

Hehe stimmt. Aber sonst kann nicht wirklich noch viel Gewicht sparen beim 8.0 SE aus 2014...


----------



## DeadMeat (31. März 2015)

Sorry mein Fehler. Dachte du hast die X01.
Was brauchst du denn nun GXP oder BB30?
Also wenn du die Kurbel wechseln möchtest, würde ich dann auf Spiderless-X01 gehen anstatt auf die Alu-Turbine.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CM2Tt6Cc08QCFTHLtAodrl4Alw
+Kettenblatt


----------



## Flitschbirne (1. April 2015)

Ich habe ein Pressfit Lager, ist das dann BB30? "Spiderless" heißt, dass einfach kein Kettenblatt mit dabei ist?

Bei der XX1 "Spiderless" passen nur Sram Kettenblätter dran oder wegen dem komischen Lochabstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (1. April 2015)

die kurbel kriegst du gar nicht in den rahmen

eine 30er welle passt nicht in den bb86 rahmen..

leichter wäre wohl eine Sram x0 als GXP Kurbel mit DM Blatt.

directmount oder spiderless heißt nichts anderes als dass das kettenblatt direkt an der kurbel verschraubt wird, ohne spider.

das muss die kurbel aber auch können.


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. April 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Pressfit Lager, ist das dann BB30? "Spiderless" heißt, dass einfach kein Kettenblatt mit dabei ist?
> 
> Bei der XX1 "Spiderless" passen nur Sram Kettenblätter dran oder wegen dem komischen Lochabstand?


Ist BB 92 und hat normale GPX Achse 30mm geht auch mit Innenlager von Race Face oder E13 also wie BB30 wird meist
leichter wegen Alu Achse . Leicht ist die Next SL mein wiegt mit 30er Blatt 448 Gr. und geht mit meinen 100 Kg. einwandfrei
ist ohne Innenlager.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Flitschbirne (1. April 2015)

Ich blicke nicht mehr durch -> BB30, BB92, BB86, GXP   Soviele Standards. Da soll eine Sau durch blicken 
Ich werde mich in der Mittagspause mal weiterbilden:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/to-the-point-bottom-brackets-2014.html

@BODOPROBST  : Die Next SL ist aber nicht mehr wirklich im "bezahlbaren" Rahmen für mich


----------



## DeadMeat (1. April 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/573150-sram-gxp-carbon-kurbel-175-mm
Baugleich mit der X0 bzw. X01 Kurbel. Nenn sich S2200. Kannst also auch Spiderless fahren.


----------



## alex-j (1. April 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> So, ich bin seit heute auch stolzer Slide-Carbon-Besitzer.  Habe ein 2015er 8.0 in 20" (183 cm, SL 87 cm) in Bonn mitgenommen, war um 20 % reduziert wegen des Wasserschadens. Da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen.
> 
> Vorher war ich in Koblenz. Bin das Spectral 8.0 EX in M gegen das 7.0 EX in L gefahren, danach das Strive AL 7.0 in L gegen das Race 7.0 in M, inkl. Saint-Pedalen 14,7 zu 14,15 kg.
> 
> Hatte mich schon für das Strive AL 7.0 entschieden. Hat mehr Federweg und mehr Abstand zu meinem Trail-/Tourenfully als das Spectral. Das Slide passte aber noch besser, war leichter und steht jetzt schon in meiner Garage.




Hallo 
Ich lese mich grad noch ein und bin nun neben dem YT capra über das Slide gestolpert. Leider konnte ich kein Gewicht zum Slide 27,5 Carbon 8.0 (2015) mit der Rahmengrösse 20" finden. Könnt ihr mir helfen? 

Ich denke mit 183cm und einer SL von 88cm sollte ein 20" passen.
Was denkt ihr?

Seid ihr zufrieden? 

Vielen Dank
Beste Grüße 
Alex


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. April 2015)

alex-j schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich lese mich grad noch ein und bin nun neben dem YT capra über das Slide gestolpert. Leider konnte ich kein Gewicht zum Slide 27,5 Carbon 8.0 (2015) mit der Rahmengrösse 20" finden. Könnt ihr mir helfen?
> 
> Ich denke mit 183cm und einer SL von 88cm sollte ein 20" passen.
> ...



Hi Alex,

da du mich zitierst, antworte ich mal direkt. 

Ich habe fast die gleichen Maße wie du, nur meine Beine sind 1 cm kürzer. Mit passt das Slide 160 in 20" perfekt. Im Ausgangsszustand wog es ohne Pedale exakt 13,0 kg. Jetzt dürfte es wg. anderer Laufräder und tubeless ca. 250 g leichter sein.

Zum Fahrverhalten habe ich ein paar Seiten vorher was geschrieben. Kurz: perfekt! Ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Wenn du noch mehr Fragen hast, frag.


----------



## alex-j (1. April 2015)

Hello Hello!

Vielen Dank Rothaarsteiger für die Info, das Gewicht könnte ich so nirgends finden.
Ich hab nun auch alle Beiträge durch puh - und bin auf dem neuesten Stand . 
Aktuell ist es sehr schwierig ein passendes Bike zu finden - es gibt einfach zu viel Auswahl .... Ich denke aber, ich bin auf dem richtigen Weg. 

Ich hoffe ihr steinigt mich nicht aber ich hab noch ein paar Fragen.
- Könnte ich wenn ich wollte auch eine Trinkflasche montieren?(20")
- Wie kommt ihr mit den Bremsen aus? Gewicht (>90kg) auch auf langen Abfahrten?
- Wie seht ihr das Einsatzgebiet in Prozent euerer Erfahrung nach? (Bikepark/Tour AllM/ Trails). 

Gibt es im Raum Nürnberg jemanden der ein Radon Slide 27,5 Carbon 8.0 hat? Ich würde gerne mal Probesitzen - natürlich nur wenn ich darf 

Bin schon sehr gespannt.
Viele Grüße 
Alex


----------



## DeadMeat (2. April 2015)

alex-j schrieb:


> - Wie kommt ihr mit den Bremsen aus? Gewicht (>90kg) auch auf langen Abfahrten?


Ich würde die 180er Bremsscheibe vorne durch eine 203er ersetzen. Natürlich dann auch den Adapter. Mach ca. 20-25€ bei einer SLX Scheibe.


----------



## bajcca (2. April 2015)

@alex-j 

Ich komme aus Zirndorf und fahre das 2015er Slide Carbon 9.0 in 18 Zoll, mein Freund das 2014 9.0 in 20 Zoll. Wenn Du magst können wir uns zum Probesitzen treffen.
Übrigens ist der Bikeladen "Bikedevilz" in Zirndorf seit ca. 2 Wochen Servicepartner in Zirndorf, die sind wirklich super und damit gibt es nun auch im Fränkischen Raum einen Topansprechpartner für Radonbikes.


----------



## Dusius (2. April 2015)

kannst auch erstmal die 180er fahen, fahre nun schon ein jahr die 180er bei ca 90 kg werde aber wenn ich ne neue kaufe die große nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. April 2015)

alex-j schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr steinigt mich nicht aber ich hab noch ein paar Fragen.
> - Könnte ich wenn ich wollte auch eine Trinkflasche montieren?(20")
> - Wie kommt ihr mit den Bremsen aus? Gewicht (>90kg) auch auf langen Abfahrten?
> - Wie seht ihr das Einsatzgebiet in Prozent euerer Erfahrung nach? (Bikepark/Tour AllM/ Trails).



Hi Alex,

Trinkflasche sollte passen, evtl. einen Träger mit seitlicher Öffnung verwenden. Ich meine, ich hätte hier irgendwo auch schon mal eine Empfehlung dazu gelesen. Ich selbst verzichte drauf, da ich das Bike nicht für ausgedehnte Touren nehme (dafür habe ich noch ein anderes Fully), sondern in erster Linie, um gröbere Trails zu shredden. Dafür genügt mir die Trinkblase im Rucksack.

Die vordere Scheibe habe ich (81 kg netto) nur deshalb, gewissermaßen vorsorglich gegen 203er Scheiben getauscht, da ich wegen der neuen Laufräder von Centerlock- (original) auf 6-Loch-Befestigung umrüsten musste. Die 180er Scheibe vorn sollte aber m.E. zunächst genügen.

Das Slide hat ein sehr breites Einsatzgebiet. Die Federung ist Enduro-like, vom Gewicht und vom absolut antriebsneutralen Hinterbau her kannst du damit auch locker Touren fahren. Wie gesagt, so richtig auf den Zahn fühlen werde ich meinem "Mopped" erst im Sommerurlaub in Finale Ligure. Alles andere bei uns im Rothaargebirge unterfordert das Slide 160.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2015)

.


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. April 2015)

Wat habt ihr alle gegen Trink Rucksäcke?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2015)

.


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. April 2015)

Du sollst ja auch keine Cola in die Trinkblase schütten


----------



## ron101 (2. April 2015)

In meinem Backyard hat es immer mal wieder einen Brunnen an welchem ich meine 0.75l Trinkflasche mit aller feinstem Quellwasser befüllen kann.
Wieso sollte ich mir dann auf meinen Rücken einen 3l Bag schnallen? Sind dann ja ca. 2kg Zusatzgewicht am Bike )

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (2. April 2015)

kommt halt drauf an was man so macht, ich fahre enduro und finde flaschen am Rad nicht nur unschön sondern auch unpraktisch^^ Habe eh immer einen Rucksack an wegen protektor.
Aber da muss jeder selber wissen was er will. Soll ja sogar leute geben die mit dem slide touren fahren


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. April 2015)

Jea, oder sogar 20km auf Asphalt in die Arbeit. ;-)


----------



## Nesium (2. April 2015)

"Soll ja sogar leute geben die mit dem slide touren fahren"
Das stimmt, fahre sehr viele Endurotouren und dafür ist das Slide doch bestens geeignet
Und das sogar mit Bidon, ich mag die Bags gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully_s_mart (2. April 2015)

Nesium schrieb:


> "Soll ja sogar leute geben die mit dem slide touren fahren"
> Das stimmt, fahre sehr viele Endurotouren und dafür ist das Slide doch bestens geeignet
> Und das sogar mit Bidon, ich mag die Bags gar nicht.



Stimmt. Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Das ist doch das besondere an dem Rad. Nutze es für den BikePark ebenso wie für die Alpenüberquerung und auch 25 km zur Arbeit (allerdings davon 20km unbefestigte Waldwege).
Also was ist das Problem Nicki- Nitro? Zu wenig Schmackes in den Schenkeln?


----------



## alex-j (2. April 2015)

Klasse! Danke EUCH für das Feedback! 
Ich habe vor mein neues Bike vorzüglich auf unseren Hausbergen/Trails und auf Tagestouren zu verwenden. Ab und an in den BP und ordentlich auf die Tube drücken, ohne Bedenken! Vielleicht auch mal ne Alpenüberquerung. 
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen damit in die Arbeit zu reiten und Abends den halben Hometrail zu rocken. 
Ich denke das würde gehen! 
Beste Grüsse
Alex


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex-j (2. April 2015)

.... Ich mag keine 29", keine trägen Tanker, lieber verspielt und fordernd. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ron101 (3. April 2015)

War mit meinem auch schon in Bikeparks unterwegs, das geht ganz gut. 
Aber es ist kein Freerider oder Downhiller, das sollte man doch bedenken ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. April 2015)

Das stimmt. Es ist, wenn man es z.B. mit dem Strive vergleicht, etwas softer. Um das derzeit vorherrschende Schubladendenken zu bemühen: ein Enduro mit Tendenz zum All Mountain.


----------



## Nesium (3. April 2015)

Genau und für regelmässigen Downhill und Bikeparkeinsatz definitiv eher weniger gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (3. April 2015)

@Radon-Bikes und alle anderen:
Wo bekommt man denn ein paar Volume Spacer für den Monarch her?

Auf dem freien Markt scheint man die nicht zu bekommen...


----------



## Blades (3. April 2015)

@ hw_doc:
Genau das hatte ich mich auch gefragt.
Habe vor 4 Wochen bei H&S direkt in Bonn bestellt, bis heute ist dort immer noch nichts eingetroffen.
Da am Montag die Parksaison für mich startet habe ich heute aus einem alten Schlauch O-Ringe herausgeschnitten und als Spacer eingesetzt. Passt auf jeden Fall perfekt. Wie gut sie wirken kann ich dann am Montag Abend gerne berichten.


----------



## radmodi (3. April 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes und alle anderen:
> Wo bekommt man denn ein paar Volume Spacer für den Monarch her?
> 
> Auf dem freien Markt scheint man die nicht zu bekommen...



Meinst du die?
http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/E...ml?listtype=search&searchparam=Bottomles ring


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. April 2015)

Ich würde die Luftkammer des Monarch Debon Air gerne vergrössern für besseres ausnutzen des Federweges, aber leider sind keine Spacer drin zum rausnehmen. Mein Händler hatte ihn schon offen.


----------



## Blades (3. April 2015)

Wieviel SAG fährst du denn ?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. April 2015)

Hinten 30%

Ich hatte auch schon 40-45% aber da bin ich ausserhalb der Zugstufenregelung. Die ist dann viel zu langsam.

Hat der Fox Dämpfer vom Slide Carbon 10.0 ne grössere Luftkammer als der Monarch Debon Air?


----------



## Nesium (3. April 2015)

Fährst du mit dem Bike bereits richtige Enduro-Trails? Sonst ist es auch schwierig den Dämfer voll ans Limit zu bringen. Ich selber schaffe Jahreszeit bedingt noch nicht die richtigen Trails zu rocken.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. April 2015)

Nix Enduro, nur Touren mit Singletrails S1 bis max. S2. Keine Monsterjumps oder -drops, kein Bikepark.


----------



## Dusius (3. April 2015)

logisch dass du das ding nicht ausreizt wenn du nur touren fährst, wäre doch schlimm wenn es anders wäre.


----------



## Nesium (3. April 2015)

Ok, du könntest noch den DebonAir RC3 Plus probieren hat noch etwas die grössere Luftkammer. Ich fahre auch diesen, aber mit 4 Volumen-Spacern. Ansonsten darf man auch sagen, dass das Bike für etwas mehr ausgelegt ist. Oder frag mal Joachim Eschler von FlowControl, vielleicht hat der eine Lösung für dein SetUp.

http://www.flowcontrol.ch/

http://bike-import.ch/shop/product/8843/298/Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir Dämpfer/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. April 2015)

Soweit ich verstanden habe, ich kann auch falsch liegen, hat der Plus die gleich grosse Luftkammer, nur dass er 4 Spacer hat. Die verkleinern das Volumen für mehr Endprogression für Downhillaktion und Sprünge etc. Also genau das was ich nicht brauche. Ich brauche "nur" einen Dämpfer mit mehr Volumen, wie z.B. bei Trek, mit den beiden Luftkammern, aber die passen nicht. Die Frage ist also, welcher alternativer Dämpfer hat MEHR Volumen als der Monarch Debon Air, der ja schon ein grösseres Volumen hat. So weit mir mein Trek Dealer zu verstehen gegeben hat, ist genau das das schwierige. Kein Hersteller gibt das Volumen an.

Aber merci für die Info bezüglich "Flowcontrol". Ich frage da mal nach.


----------



## sdeluxe (4. April 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Soweit ich verstanden habe, ich kann auch falsch liegen, hat der Plus die gleich grosse Luftkammer, nur dass er 4 Spacer hat. Die verkleinern das Volumen für mehr Endprogression für Downhillaktion und Sprünge etc. Also genau das was ich nicht brauche. Ich brauche "nur" einen Dämpfer mit mehr Volumen, wie z.B. bei Trek, mit den beiden Luftkammern, aber die passen nicht. Die Frage ist also, welcher alternativer Dämpfer hat MEHR Volumen als der Monarch Debon Air, der ja schon ein grösseres Volumen hat. So weit mir mein Trek Dealer zu verstehen gegeben hat, ist genau das das schwierige. Kein Hersteller gibt das Volumen an.
> 
> Aber merci für die Info bezüglich "Flowcontrol". Ich frage da mal nach.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


ich frage mich echt warum und wofür du, du dir eigentlich das 160er slide gekauft hast ?!das teil ist zum ballern da


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. April 2015)

Auf die Frage habe ich gewartet. Weil mir das Allmountain Slide 150mm Alu zu schwer war. Sonst bin ich ja auch zufrieden. Es fährt sich ja nicht schlecht,  ist leicht und liegt satt im Downhill. Ich kann voll draufhalten. Vorne nutze ich den Federweg aus,nur hinten halt etwas schwer. Mehr Sag funktioniert nicht, dann kann ich mit der Zugstufe nicht mehr regeln, weil zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer ist.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (4. April 2015)

Wieviel wiegst du denn?


----------



## bullswildrush (4. April 2015)

Das slide aus alu ist doch nicht schwer.... Ist es zu schwer bist du zu schwach


----------



## bullswildrush (4. April 2015)

Das slide aus alu ist doch nicht schwer.... Ist es zu schwer bist du zu schwach


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. April 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegst du denn?


82kg netto


----------



## alex-j (6. April 2015)

bajcca schrieb:


> @alex-j
> 
> Ich komme aus Zirndorf und fahre das 2015er Slide Carbon 9.0 in 18 Zoll, mein Freund das 2014 9.0 in 20 Zoll. Wenn Du magst können wir uns zum Probesitzen treffen.
> Übrigens ist der Bikeladen "Bikedevilz" in Zirndorf seit ca. 2 Wochen Servicepartner in Zirndorf, die sind wirklich super und damit gibt es nun auch im Fränkischen Raum einen Topansprechpartner für Radonbikes.




@bajcca
Vielen Dank für dein Angebot.
Ich hab mir nun ein Slide 27,5 9.0 XM in 18" bestellt. 
Ich hatte früher ein CUBE Stereo in 18" und es war schön "handlich".
Im Zweifel für den kleineren Rahmen - bin schon sehr gespannt.
Beste Grüße 
Alex


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. April 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> 82kg netto


Bitte Rock Shox erst nach 200-300km endgültig Beurteilen .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (7. April 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Soweit ich verstanden habe, ich kann auch falsch liegen, hat der Plus die gleich grosse Luftkammer, nur dass er 4 Spacer hat. Die verkleinern das Volumen für mehr Endprogression für Downhillaktion und Sprünge etc. Also genau das was ich nicht brauche. Ich brauche "nur" einen Dämpfer mit mehr Volumen, wie z.B. bei Trek, mit den beiden Luftkammern, aber die passen nicht. Die Frage ist also, welcher alternativer Dämpfer hat MEHR Volumen als der Monarch Debon Air, der ja schon ein grösseres Volumen hat. So weit mir mein Trek Dealer zu verstehen gegeben hat, ist genau das das schwierige. Kein Hersteller gibt das Volumen an.
> 
> Aber merci für die Info bezüglich "Flowcontrol". Ich frage da mal nach.




wozu brauchst du mehr volumen? nimm halt spacer raus?


----------



## reflux (7. April 2015)

Radon slide 8.0 se 2014 - die Positionen vom floodgate Hebel Sind doch (von oben gesehen) links - ganz offen
Rechts "halb" offen und oben mehr oder weniger zu oder ? Natürlich ist das von der Formulierung nicht korrekt ausgedrückt aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine


----------



## ron101 (7. April 2015)

@redflux

Ja das ist bei dem RS Monarch so.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. April 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> wozu brauchst du mehr volumen? nimm halt spacer raus?



Sind keine Spacer drin. Wir haben den Dämpfer schon aufgemacht. Hat Bodo auch schon so in einem anderem Post bestätigt:

Monarch RT3 Debonair: 0 Spacer
Monarch PLUS RT3 Debonair: 4 Spacer
Ich belasse es vorerst damit und fahre weiter. Vielleicht muss ich einfach eine "härtere" Gangart einlegen, sprich schneller fahren und höher gumpen.


----------



## Nesium (7. April 2015)

Härter rannehmen und ordentlich einfahren, ne weise Entscheidung


----------



## sdeluxe (7. April 2015)

Dafür ist das dingen schließlich gebaut..zum hart ran nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. April 2015)

Mein Slide zickt zzt. ein wenig, genauer gesagt die Reverb und die Kettenblätter.

Die Reverb sackt, wenn ich mich drauf setze, ca. 25 bis 30 mm ein. Entlüften hat nichts gebracht. Habe nach 3 Monaten und rund 95 km einen Servicetermin vereinbart. Hat jemand eine Vermutung, was das Problem sein könnte.

Dann soll die Werkstatt auch nach den Kettenblättern schauen, die ich heute fast verloren hätte. Ein metallisches Klingeln ließ mich aufhorchen. Nach einem längeren Trail angehalten und siehe da, alle vier Torx-Schrauben waren los. Glücklicherweise hatte ich einen entsprechenden Torx-Schlüssel dabei. Muss wohl Loctite drauf.

Ansonsten: nach wie vor ein Hammerbike!


----------



## DeadMeat (7. April 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Habe nach 3 Monaten und rund 95 km einen Servicetermin vereinbart. Hat jemand eine Vermutung, was das Problem sein könnte.


Ja da ist ein Service nötig. Da ist Luft in der Ölkammer und die lässt sich im vergleich zu Öl mehr komprimieren und deswegen sackt der Sattel beim drauzf sitzen ein. Ist wie wenn du Luft in der Bremse hast.
Das Entlüften bringt in dem Fall nichts. Da hast du recht. Mit dem Entlüften entlüftest du nur die Remote-Leitung, die für das Öffen des Ventils bzw das Ein- und Ausfahren ist. Auch ohne "Remote" muss die Stütze den Druck halten.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. April 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ja da ist ein Service nötig. Da ist Luft in der Ölkammer und die lässt sich im vergleich zu Öl mehr komprimieren und deswegen sackt der Sattel beim drauzf sitzen ein. Ist wie wenn du Luft in der Bremse hast.
> Das Entlüften bringt in dem Fall nichts. Da hast du recht. Mit dem Entlüften entlüftest du nur die Remote-Leitung, die für das Öffen des Ventils bzw das Ein- und Ausfahren ist. Auch ohne "Remote" muss die Stütze den Druck halten.



Danke!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. April 2015)

Gestern Werkstatttermin bei Radon in Bonn: Ich habe eine neue Reverb bekommen. Zugleich habe ich die Gelegenheit zur Erstinspektion genutzt. Wie immer waren die Jungs in der Werkstatt freundlich, zügig und kompetent. 

Und während das Slide behandelt wurde, habe ich die Zeit genutzt, um einige Trails im Siebengebirge mit dem Hardtail zu fahren - ging auch.  Am Ende standen rund 30 km und etwas mehr als 1000 hm auf dem Tacho. Ein schöner Urlaubstag!


----------



## Lukanier (10. April 2015)

Hallo!

Ich interessiere mich stark für das Radon X01 und würde mich freuen wenn ihr erzählt wie es sich im Downhill verhält. Ist es verspielt? Wie verhält es sich in harten, rauen Gelände und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten? Wie verhält es sich im steilen Gelände?

Ist es trotz des geringen Gewichts spurtrei und auch für den harten Enduroeinsatz geeignet??

Danke im Vorhinein für eure Antworten.

PS: Mein Zweitwunschbike is das Canyon Strive Race Variante. Hat jemand eventuell schon einen Vergleich dieser Bikes durch Ausprobieren oder Hörensagen?
PPS: Sind die Preise bei Bikediscount gerade reduziert worden von 3399 auf 2865 €? Ist das ein Fehler oder geplant? Falls ja finde ich das ne super Aktion von Radon


----------



## r3ddi (10. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch ein Slide Carbon 9.0 2015 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Leider bekomme ich jedoch den Umwerfer nicht korrekt eingestellt. Der Umwerfer lässt sich nicht weit genug nach außen begrenzen/schwenken. Wenn ich den Trigger durchdrücke geht er weit genug nach außen, lasse ich den Trigger jedoch los schwenkt er einen millimeter zurück, sodass die Kette wieder schleift.

Hat einer von euch ne Idee??

Gruß, Philip


----------



## sgclimber (10. April 2015)

r3ddi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe auch ein Slide Carbon 9.0 2015 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du schon versucht die Zugspannung am Drehrädchen vom Trigger zu erhöhen?


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. April 2015)

wie lange dauert es denn ca von bestellung bis auslieferung? und kommt ein slide mit post dhl oder anderem?

will die zustellung möglichst nahe um meinen geburtstag timen und dhl hätte abstellvollmacht nur die anderen nicht. 

thanxs


----------



## r3ddi (10. April 2015)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Hast du schon versucht die Zugspannung am Drehrädchen vom Trigger zu erhöhen?


das habe ich bereits. sollte die Zugspannung den Umwerfer halten oder die Rastung des Triggers?


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. April 2015)

zug am umwerfer lösen den umwerfer dann etwas von der grundposition uber kleinem ritzel nach außen fixieren und den zug wieder straff gespannt festziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. April 2015)

> wie lange dauert es denn ca von bestellung bis auslieferung? und kommt ein slide mit post dhl oder anderem?
> will die zustellung möglichst nahe um meinen geburtstag timen und dhl hätte abstellvollmacht nur die anderen nicht.



Das kommt mit DHL freigth.
Das ist anders als normales DHL.
Da ist nix mit Abstellen (würd ich bei dem Wert eh als kritisch ansehen). Die vereinbaren einen Termin.

Bei mir (Rad war verfügbar) dauerte die Montage bei Radon so ne knappe Woche (4-5Tage) und DHL freight hat das Ding dann nochmal 5 Tage quer durch Deutschland gekarrt.
manchmal geht´s schneller, manchmal auch nicht.
Ich würde da jetzt nicht haarscharf auf einen Wunschtermin kalkulieren.


----------



## ron101 (10. April 2015)

@Lukanier

Ev. inkl./exkl. 19% Deutscher MwSt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (10. April 2015)

Wenn es lieferbar ist so drei bis 5 Tage glaub, kommt mit DHL aber nicht mit dem normalen sondern mit Spedition. Die rufen dich nen Tag vorher an und machen nen Termin mit dir aus.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (10. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe bei meinem neuen Slide Carbon 9.0 das Problem, dass die hintere Bremsleitung während der Fahrt immer Richtung Speichen wandert und diese sogar berührt. An der Leitungsverlegung ist nichts verändert worden - alles wie von Radon ausgeliefert. Die Kabelbinder sind stramm montiert - fester geht's nicht. Ich kann zwar die Bremsleitung entlang der Befestigungspunkte so stramm ziehen, dass sie ordentlich sitzt - während der Fahrt rutscht die Leitung aber wieder Richtung Speichen raus. Zu lang ist die Leitung nicht, das passt ziemlich genau. 

Hat einer von euch dieses Problem gehabt? 

Über einen Lösungsvorschlag wäre DANKBAR 

Danke euch im voraus


----------



## bully_s_mart (10. April 2015)

Definitiv kürzen!
Ist aber auch in ein paar Minuten gemacht, vorausgesetzt Du hast eine entsprechende Zange. Und ein Entlüftungskir.


----------



## Dusius (10. April 2015)

Sonst einfach nach vorne ziehen, dann is es halt am Lenker länger aber hinten nicht ;-)

Eigentlich sollte sie nicht mehr zurück rutschen


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (10. April 2015)

@Dusius: Ich ziehe die Leitung immer stramm nach vorne Richtung Lenker - sie rutscht spätestens auf dem Trail trotzdem immer wieder nach hinten, keine Chance.

@bully_s_mart: kürzen geht nicht, dann wird die Leitung am Lenker wohl zu kurz - das ist so von der Länge her schon richtig - mit einer kürzeren Leitung wird es knapp am Lenker. Entsprechendes Werkzeug zum Kürzen besitze ich auch nicht.

Trotzdem danke ihr Zwei


----------



## Lantern (10. April 2015)

Ich finde es sieht so aus als sei die Leitung in sich verdreht. Kann man evtl. am Bremssattel ein wenig lösen und die Leitung dann drehen?
Oder die Leitung inkl. Bremshebel komplett vom Fahrrad lösen und einmal drehen.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (10. April 2015)

@Lantern: Danke, gute Idee! Das werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (10. April 2015)

Obacht! Die Ketten und die Sitzstrebe bewegen sich beim Einfedern voneinander weg. Deswegen zieht es dir die Bremsleitung immer nach hinten. 
Wenn du die Leitung richtig stramm amcht reisst es evtl.
Schau es dir einfach mal an wenn du die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lässt. 
Ich würde den Bremssattel auch drehen damit die Leitung nicht nach innen sondern eher nach außen zeigt.


----------



## boarderking (10. April 2015)

schau mal hier ab  Beitrag 83:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-carbon-27-5-lieferzeiten.739230/page-4#post-12727922




BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Genau das müsste es sein. Den Sechskant vorn Vorsichtig lösen bis man die Leitung drehen kann (Achtung nicht zu weit
> sonst kann die Bremse Luft ziehen).  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. April 2015)

Lantern schrieb:


> Ich finde es sieht so aus als sei die Leitung in sich verdreht. Kann man evtl. am Bremssattel ein wenig lösen und die Leitung dann drehen?
> Oder die Leitung inkl. Bremshebel komplett vom Fahrrad lösen und einmal drehen.



Würde auch sagen,verdrehte Leitung,Sattel ab und 1-2mal um die Leitung gedreht wieder montieren und das dürfts schon sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2015)

.


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (11. April 2015)

@all:
vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen und die schnelle, kompetente Hilfe 

Ich habe den Bremssattel gelöst und 1x gedreht, dadurch hat sich die Leitung entwirrt, richtig gelegt und zeigt nun eher von den Speichen weg - so wie es sein soll.

Zusätzlich habe ich den Klebebandtrick von Comfortbiker angewendet - durch den Fixpunkt liegt die Leitung nun 110%ig - hat aber noch genügend Spielraum beim Einfedern.

Danke und euch ein schönes Wochenende ;-)


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. April 2015)

Wieso sind so wenig Bilder vom Slide Carbon zu finden?
Das rote 2014er sieht man öfter,das 9.0 in dem petrol/orange sieht man ein paar mal,hat keiner das UD-black/anthracite/yellow?
Würde mich farblich mal interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brevilo (11. April 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> hat keiner das UD-black/anthracite/yellow?



Hier! Naja... fast... es ist so gut wie auf dem Weg zu mir. Kann gerne mal ein paar Bilder posten sobald es fertig ist. Hab's bereits kurz in Natura gesehen, und es hat mich schwer beeindruckt - einfach ein geiles Teil!


----------



## flofree2go (12. April 2015)

Hier ist ein Bild für dich!


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. April 2015)

Na dann gib mal Gasmit den Bildern...ich bin hin und her gerissen

@flofree2go
Gibts das auch ohne Fahrer in sauber von der Seite 
Nicht das ich anspruchsvoll wäre


----------



## Mike911930 (13. April 2015)

Hi

Ich habe hier mal eine Frage an die grossen, bzw. XL Fahrer.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Slide über ein sehr kurzes Steuerrohr verfügt.
Wie kommt Ihr damit zurecht ?
Mein Spezialized Enduro hat ein Steuerrohr von 170mm, das Slide 130mm.
Ist die Sitzposition nicht zu sehr "frontlastig" ?

Ich bin 193cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 92cm.

Gruss
Mike


----------



## Dusius (13. April 2015)

Bin nen cm kleiner und fahre L geht super ;-)


----------



## r3ddi (13. April 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Na dann gib mal Gasmit den Bildern...ich bin hin und her gerissen
> 
> @flofree2go
> Gibts das auch ohne Fahrer in sauber von der Seite
> Nicht das ich anspruchsvoll wäre


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (13. April 2015)

_SchuhTown07_ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum, verzeiht mir deshalb eventuelle Fehler. Ich lese hier im Forum schon länger mit und habe mich nun registriert weil ich auch mal etwas los werden wollte bzw. euren Rat suche.
> 
> ...



Hallo nochmal,

nach vielem hin und her habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mein Slide Carbon 8.0 zu verkaufen. Falls jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Es handelt sich um einen 20" Rahmen. Das Slide hat erst wenige km auf dem Buckel mit minimalsten Gebrauchsspuren. Alle Schrauben sind per Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen und Dämpfer und Gabel sind eingefahren. Es wurde nicht im bikepark bewegt und ist fast wie neu. Preislich stelle ich mir etwa 2700€ vor, wobei Reverse Escape Plattformpedale inklusive wären. Die kommenden Tage werde ich es auch noch in den bikemarkt stellen. Mein Wohnort liegt im nördlichen Saarland.

Gruß Mathias


----------



## ASt (13. April 2015)

So, der erste Bikeurlaub mit meinem vor dem Urlaub fast neuen 8.0 ist leider jetzt zu Ende. Das war eine sehr geile Zeit in Sürdrankreich, das Wetter war perfekt und die Trails super!

Das Rad fährt sich sehr gut. Allerdings zwei kleinere Sachen:
- das Problem mit der rechten Rahmenschraube hinter dem Kettenblatt habe ich jetzt zweimal gehabt, auch mit der Stahlschraube. Sie war mal locker. Habe sie mit Locktite behandelt, nach paar Tagen Trails wieder locker.

- Die Aussparung für X12-Schaltauge ist etwas breiter, als ich mir wünsche. So kann das Schaltauge sich verdrehen, was zu der schlechteren Schaltung führt. Um das Schaltauge wieder auf die Position zu bringen, braucht man etwas Fingergefühl: es verdreht sich mit der Schraube zusammen in eine der Endpositionen. 
Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass so eine kleine Aussparung aus Carbon präzise zu fertigen ist kaum möglich. An dieser Stelle wäre wahrscheinlich im Rahmen eine Einlage aus Stahl sinnvoll. Alu wird bei der entsprechenden Außeneinwirkung zu schnell verformt.


----------



## kuwap (13. April 2015)

Habe am Freitag mal mein neues Slide über den Ho Chi Minh Pfad getreten. Geiles Ding! Und die Pike ist echt über jeden Zweifel erhaben....




Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/mtbweilerswist?ref=hl


----------



## Dusius (13. April 2015)

Was das Problem mit dem Schaltauge angeht, geh hin und mach nen tropfen Heißkleber rein, dann drück schnell das Schaltauge hinterher (achtung, du musst wirklich schnell sein  der Kleber wird schnell hart) Wenn es mal passt passt es. Der Kleber wird hart genug um ein verstellen zu verhindern und wenn es mal nicht passt, einfach raus pulen und neu machen.

Das kannst du so oft versuchen wie du brauchst ohne was kaputt zu machen. Andere haben es ja mit Epoxidharz gemacht nur da weiß ich nicht wie viele Versuche du hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brevilo (13. April 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Die Aussparung für X12-Schaltauge ist etwas breiter, als ich mir wünsche. So kann das Schaltauge sich verdrehen, was zu der schlechteren Schaltung führt.



Geht es hier um das Originalschaltauge, oder hast du es bereits gegen das Syntace X12 Schaltauge getauscht?

Danke


----------



## Dusius (13. April 2015)

Ist bei beiden der Fall


----------



## brevilo (13. April 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wenn es mal passt passt es



Anfängerfrage: woran machst du fest, dass es "passt"? Ich habe vor das Syntace zu verbauen und würde deinen Tipp beim Umbau gerne umsetzen...


----------



## greifswald (13. April 2015)

Do it in the Dirt schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bremssattel gelöst und 1x gedreht, dadurch hat sich die Leitung entwirrt, richtig gelegt und zeigt nun eher von den Speichen weg - so wie es sein soll.



Vielen Dank! Andere Maßnahmen haben zwar auch funktioniert, aber so richtig zufrieden war ich bisher nicht. Das Drehen des Bremssattels hat die Lösung gebracht.

Ich denke da sollte Radon noch mal mit dem Montagepartner reden....


----------



## Dusius (13. April 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Anfängerfrage: woran machst du fest, dass es "passt"? Ich habe vor das Syntace zu verbauen und würde deinen Tipp beim Umbau gerne umsetzen...



Damit meine ich, wenn es gerade sitztz, bei dem zu großen Loch verdreht es sich ja immer ein bisschen


----------



## brevilo (13. April 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Damit meine ich, wenn es gerade sitztz, bei dem zu großen Loch verdreht es sich ja immer ein bisschen


Schon klar, ich frag mich nur wie ich das erkennen kann, wenn das Loch schon mit Heißkleber gefüllt ist, und das Schaltauge es ja ohnehin verdeckt. Sind die Toleranzen denn so groß, dass man die Schieflage des Auges so eindeutig sieht? Hast du eine Orientierungshilfe?


----------



## DeadMeat (13. April 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Ich denke da sollte Radon noch mal mit dem Montagepartner reden....


Du meinst mit Cube


----------



## Etri (13. April 2015)

Hallo,

Ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem sich verdrehenden Schaltauge.. habs mit Epoxy ausgegossen .. jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei ..

1. Bike auf die Seite legen
2. Loch zur Hälfte abkleben ..
3. bissle Epoxy auf der Aussenseite rein
4. aushärten lassen (24h)

5. Loch vorsichtig wieder mit dem Dremel aufweiten bis das (original) Schaltauge innen bündig sitzt ..

PS: mit dem Syntace Schaltauge büsst Ihr bissle was an Umschlingung der Kasette ein ansonsten funzt das auch

und noch die Masse vom Schaltaugenpin der im Rahmen steckt .. 
Radon Schaltauge 4,63 mm
Syntace Schaltauge 4,89mm

hoffe das hilft weiter .. CU


----------



## Flozo (13. April 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> - das Problem mit der rechten Rahmenschraube hinter dem Kettenblatt habe ich jetzt zweimal gehabt, auch mit der Stahlschraube. Sie war mal locker. Habe sie mit Locktite behandelt, nach paar Tagen Trails wieder locker.



Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum Lagerschrauben-wiederreinschrauben: sehe ich das richtig, dass ich um an die Lagerschraube der rechten Kettenstrebe ran zu kommen die Kurbeln und die Kettenführung abbauen muss oder übersehe ich da eine einfachere Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. April 2015)

Ja, muss leider ab.


----------



## h.jay (13. April 2015)

Hallo,
habe es jetzt nicht gefunden, deswegen die Frage. 
Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen dem 2014 und 2015er Rahmen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dusius (13. April 2015)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe es jetzt nicht gefunden, deswegen die Frage.
> Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen dem 2014 und 2015er Rahmen?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Nein ( abgesehen von der Farbe  )



brevilo schrieb:


> Schon klar, ich frag mich nur wie ich das erkennen kann, wenn das Loch schon mit Heißkleber gefüllt ist, und das Schaltauge es ja ohnehin verdeckt. Sind die Toleranzen denn so groß, dass man die Schieflage des Auges so eindeutig sieht? Hast du eine Orientierungshilfe?



Also man kann schon sehen, wenn das Schaltauge gerade sitzt.


----------



## brevilo (13. April 2015)

Etri schrieb:


> Umschlingung der Kasette


Öhm, was meinst du damit?



> und noch die Masse vom Schaltaugenpin der im Rahmen steckt ..
> Radon Schaltauge 4,63 mm
> Syntace Schaltauge 4,89mm


"Masse"? Sprichst du von der Einbautiefe in mm, so dass der Syntace-Pin länger ist als der vom Original? Hab gerade keine hier und kann deswegen dein Statement nicht nachvollziehen...

Dank dir


----------



## r3ddi (13. April 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Nein ( abgesehen von der Farbe  )



doch, der 2015er rahmen ist etwas eckiger. habe im laden zwischen 2014 10.0 und 2015 9.0 entscheiden müssen und diese frage dem verkäufer gestellt. er hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht und ich habe genau das dann festgestellt. soweit ich weiss sind die 2014 decals geklebt, die 2015 lackiert


----------



## meg-71 (13. April 2015)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe es jetzt nicht gefunden, deswegen die Frage.
> Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen dem 2014 und 2015er Rahmen?
> 
> Viele Grüße





Doch giebt es, bei den 2015er werden ander Schrauben beim Hauptlager verwendet




Alu Version von 2014






Zeiteilige Stahl Version von 2015.

Ausserdem habe ich von Radon noch eine weitere Version, eine einteiliege Stahlschraube bekommen diese aber bis jetzt noch nicht verbaut weil bei mir die Aluschrauben halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (13. April 2015)

Das nennt ihr also Veränderung :-D


----------



## brevilo (13. April 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ja, muss leider ab.


Soll heißen man kann den Sitz der Schraube nur auf Sicht prüfen? Sprich: keine Chance mal eben vor der Ausfahrt den DrehMo anzusetzen...


----------



## Dusius (13. April 2015)

Wenn du nur ein Kettenblatt hast geht das


----------



## h.jay (14. April 2015)

Vielen Dank. Mir ging es hauptsächlich nur um die Geometrie


----------



## Etri (14. April 2015)

↑
Umschlingung der Kasette
Öhm, was meinst du damit?

---> http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...ung-und-umwerfer-richtig-einstellen/a564.html

Soll heissen das Syntace Schaltauge hat den Drehpunkt ein bisschen weiter hinten als das originale ergo kann mann die Umschlingung nicht soweit "vor" stellen wie beim originalen.ist aber nicht soooo schlimm funktioniert auch . hab beides getestet.

und noch die Masse vom Schaltaugenpin der im Rahmen steckt ..
Radon Schaltauge 4,63 mm
Syntace Schaltauge 4,89mm

"Masse"? Sprichst du von der Einbautiefe in mm, so dass der Syntace-Pin länger ist als der vom Original? Hab gerade keine hier und kann deswegen dein Statement nicht nachvollziehen...

Dank dir

Ich spreche hier vom Durchmesser des PIN's


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (14. April 2015)

> Soll heißen man kann den Sitz der Schraube nur auf Sicht prüfen? Sprich: keine Chance mal eben vor der Ausfahrt den DrehMo anzusetzen...



Probiers doch einfach bei dir aus.
Bei 2fach ist es imho einfach zu verbaut. Bei 1fach geht es je nach Größe und Art des vorhandenen Werkzeuges.

Ich hab mir (Swoop, 1x10) ne Indexmarkierung am Schraubenkopf graviert, da reicht ein Blick und ich sehe ob die sich bewegt hat.


----------



## bartschipro (14. April 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Doch giebt es, bei den 2015er werden ander Schrauben beim Hauptlager verwendet
> 
> Alu Version von 2014
> 
> ...



Wie sieht denn so ne zweiteile Schraube aus?
Gruss


----------



## meg-71 (14. April 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn so ne zweiteile Schraube aus?
> Gruss


Wie auf dem Foto zu sehen große schwarze Aluscheibe und Stahlschraube in der mitte.


MfG der meg


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2015)

.


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (15. April 2015)

Mein Slide Carbon 8.0 ist jetzt auch im Bikemarkt, bei Interesse könnt ihr euch gerne melden.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...5-27-5-neuwertig-grosse-20-zoll-kaum-gefahren

Gruß Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (15. April 2015)

Du wurdest HIER also schlecht beraten 

Glaube das Thema Größe wurde hier mehr als oft genug besprochen... Es gibt sowohl leute die gerne größere und auch kleinere Rahmen fahren. Ein bisschen schauen muss man halt schon auch selber.


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (15. April 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Du wurdest HIER also schlecht beraten



Nein natürlich nicht, ist vlt etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, damit meinte ich im Store in Bonn. Sorry wenn's falsch rüber gekommen ist aber ihr habt mir ja sehr geholfen und einige Tipps gegeben. Ich find das Forum hier mega, war alles etwas unglücklich gelaufen bei mir und werde in Zukunft weiter berichten.


----------



## Dusius (15. April 2015)

Ahso  

Aber andere Frage, merkt man das nicht gleich zu beginn wenn was nicht passt bzw was passt dir nicht ?? eventuell kann man ja auch was machen mit anderem vorbau oder lenker.


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (15. April 2015)

Gute Frage, muss dazu etwas ausholen. Vorher fuhr ich immer ein Hardtail von Cube in 19", das hier ist mein erstes Fully. Also dachte ich mir fährst zu Radon nach Bonn und lässt dich dort beraten. Dort hatte die Dame dann gleich festgestellt dass ich ein "typischer 20Zoll" Typ bin (1,78m / 83 SL). Also gleich eines Probe gefahren und ja ich fühlte mich wohl. Ich kannte bis dahin auch nicht die Funktion einer hydraulischen Sattelstütze bzw. dass diese mit voll ausgefahrenem Hub die optimale Sitzposition darstellen soll. Bei meinem Probebike war sie dann nur 3/4 ausgefahren. Deshalb fühlte ich mich auch wohl und wurde auch nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht diese komplett auszufahren, hört sich doof an ich weiß. Ein 18er war auch nicht auf Lager um zu vergleichen, ich verließ mich also auf die Aussage der Frau.

Also ganz konkret passt die Sitzhöhe bei voll ausgefahrenem Hub der Stealth nicht, es fühlt sich einfach irgendwann nicht richtig an. Von der Armlänge und Körperhaltung passts komischer Weise nahezu perfekt. Ich dachte zunächst, fährst ein paar Touren und dann gewöhnste dich dran. Dies ist aber leider nicht eingetroffen, sodass ich mich zu diesem Schritt entschlossen habe. Für eingefleischte Mountainbiker hört sich das ganze vlt lächerlich an, es ist mir aber so passiert und ich muss nun das beste draus machen. Natürlich bin ich teilweise auch Schuld an meiner Situation


----------



## bullswildrush (15. April 2015)

Welchem doch einfach die reverb, von 150 auf 125 mm da kannst du es behalten und musst dir kein neues kaufen


----------



## Dusius (15. April 2015)

Also ich glaube es ist recht einfach jemanden mit einer kurzen reverb zu finden der gerne die lange hätte  
Ubgebaut ist das doch recht schnell.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2015)

.


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (15. April 2015)

ich werds versuchen, danke. Von den Geometriedaten des Slide ist das Sitzrohr des 18" um 25mm kürzer, also praktisch bin ich dann genau so hoch wie beim 20" mit ner 125mm Reverb. Vorrausgesetzt die Reverb steckt ganz im Rahmen. Da die Oberrohrlänge beim 20" für mich kein Problem darstellt würde ich mit 18" also keine bessere Wahl treffen, ich hab relativ lange Arme. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (15. April 2015)

Sorry, aber ich finde er ist mit 178 und 83 er Schritthoehe ganz klar 18 Zoll und daher würde ich auch versuchen es zu verkaufen und mir ein neues passendes holen. Sonst aergert es dich noch in 2 Jahren. Das ist schon fies. Da ja sogar extra hin gefahren....


----------



## Dusius (16. April 2015)

Er sagt doch, ansonsten passt es nahezu perfekt. Wenn es für ihn passt, dann passt es für ihn.


----------



## DeadMeat (16. April 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde er ist mit 178 und 83 er Schritthoehe ganz klar 18 Zoll und daher würde ich auch versuchen es zu verkaufen und mir ein neues passendes holen. Sonst aergert es dich noch in 2 Jahren. Das ist schon dies. Da ja sogar extra hin gefahren....


Ich habe genau die gleichen Maße. 18" ist perfekt. Die 150er Reverb ist mit den hohen 5.10 Impact genau einen halben cm herausgezogen. Also perfekt ausgenutzt


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (16. April 2015)

Kurzer Statusbericht: ich habe gestern und heute mit dem netten Herrn Hentschel von Bike-discount telefoniert und ihm meine Situation geschildert. Er bat mich daraufhin ihm Bilder vom Zustand meines Slides zuzusenden. Dies tat ich dann auch, und jetzt kommt es, er hat mir angeboten das Bike zurück zu nehmen mit einer kleinen Wertminderung natürlich. 

Ich habe noch nie einen solch tollen Kundensupport erlebt und möchte mich nochmal vielmals für dieses Entgegenkommen bedanken. Dies muss man einfach erwähnen! 

Nach Absprache mit Herrn Hentschel und Herrn Nelles von der Retourenabteilung sende ich das Bike die kommenden Tage zurück. Übrigens habe ich mich nun für das X01 entschieden in 18", muss leider aber noch bis Anfang Mai darauf warten.

Ich werde weiter berichten. Vielen Dank auch für eure Tipps und Ratschläge


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. April 2015)

Glückwunsch !

Ich habe bisher auch immer die Erfahrung gemacht dass das alte Sprichwort "Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es auch heraus." nach wie vor gültig ist.
Wenn man mit Bike-Discount/Radon fair und sachlich redet, sind die stets um eine gute gute Lösung bemüht und bieten tollen Service.

Mit 178cm und 20" wurdest du imho falsch beraten. Der jetzt angebotene Tausch ist aber so oder so eine feiner Zug, der von guter Kulanz zeugt.


----------



## boarderking (16. April 2015)

_SchuhTown07_ schrieb:


> das X01 entschieden in 18"


 
Suuper! Ich hatte vo vielen Jahren mal ein Scott Windriver mit nem 20 zoll rahmen, nach 3 Monaten auch wieder verkauft und auf was passenden gewechselt.... und das war gut so. Natürlich kann auch ein 178 er ein 20 Zoll fahren--aber mal ehrlich-dann kauft er doch eher ein Skeen und kein Enduro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2015)

.


----------



## brevilo (16. April 2015)

Etri schrieb:


> ↑
> Soll heissen das Syntace Schaltauge hat den Drehpunkt ein bisschen weiter hinten als das originale ergo kann mann die Umschlingung nicht soweit "vor" stellen wie beim originalen.ist aber nicht soooo schlimm funktioniert auch . hab beides getestet.


Verstehe. Danke für den Link.



Etri schrieb:


> ↑
> und noch die Masse vom Schaltaugenpin der im Rahmen steckt ..
> Radon Schaltauge 4,63 mm
> Syntace Schaltauge 4,89mm
> ...


Aha, du meinst die _Maße_! Ist doch gut wenn der Durchmesser größer ist. Damit sollte doch das Verdrehpotential vermindert werden - je nach Fertigungstoleranz des Rahmens vielleicht sogar ganz...? Das erklärt ja auch, warum hier diverse Leute auf das Syntace gewechselt haben.


----------



## brevilo (16. April 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Doch giebt es, bei den 2015er werden ander Schrauben beim Hauptlager verwendet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@meg-71: wie sicher bist du, dass das eine Stahlschraube ist? Leider ist die Aufnahme oben direkt frontal gemacht worden und durch die Blitzreflexion nicht richtig deutlich erkennbar, aber im Vergleich zur Schraube links (unten am Dämpfer) sieht die Gelenkschraube matt und weißlich/bläulich aus - genau so wie ich eine Aluschraube vom Aussehen her erwarten würde. Auf den Produktfotos ist dieser Unterschied zwischen den kleinen (8 Nm) und großen (12 Nm) Gelenkschrauben ebenfalls zu sehen:

Anhang anzeigen 378569

Ist das in der Mitte wirklich eine Stahlschraube?


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. April 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> @meg-71: wie sicher bist du, dass das eine Stahlschraube ist? Leider ist die Aufnahme oben direkt frontal gemacht worden und durch die Blitzreflexion nicht richtig deutlich erkennbar, aber im Vergleich zur Schraube links (unten am Dämpfer) sieht die Gelenkschraube matt und weißlich/bläulich aus - genau so wie ich eine Aluschraube vom Aussehen her erwarten würde. Auf den Produktfotos ist dieser Unterschied zwischen den kleinen (8 Nm) und großen (12 Nm) Gelenkschrauben ebenfalls zu sehen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378569
> 
> Ist das in der Mitte wirklich eine Stahlschraube?


Ja ist eine Stahlschraube in 10.9 Festigkeit würde auch keine Edelstahl in Handelsüblicher Festigkeit nehmen ( 6.9 ).
Gruß Bodo


----------



## meg-71 (16. April 2015)

Bodo hat ja schon bezüglich der Materialsorte geantwortet was die Schwingen- und Dämperhauptlager betrifft. Die anderen Schrauben müßten sogar Titanschrauben sein( Bodo bitte korregiere mich da wenn ich flasch liege) . So wurde das zumindest für den 2014 Rahmen beworben.

So nun noch zwei Bilder von der Stahlschraube die ich anstatt der Aluschraube montieren sollte..


----------



## brevilo (16. April 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja ist eine Stahlschraube in 10.9 Festigkeit würde auch keine Edelstahl in Handelsüblicher Festigkeit nehmen ( 6.9 ).
> Gruß Bodo



Danke @BODOPROBST für die "offizielle" Klärung 

Nur der Vollständigkeit bzw. der Neugierde halber: aus welchem Material ist denn dann die 8 Nm Gelenkschraube der Sitzstrebe links auf dem von mir gezeigtem Produktbildausschnitt bzw. warum sieht die so anders (glänzend, gelblicher) aus? Ich hätte dort eine vergleichbare Legierung erwartet. Anders gefragt: sollten die 8 Nm und 12 Nm Schrauben von der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit her gleich aussehen?

Die Lage der Lagerschraube der rechten Kettenstrebe ist ja leider sehr unvorteilhaft bei den 2x10 Modellen. Wie siehst du das? Verbaut ihr die Schrauben mit Schraubensicherung, da sicherheitsrelevant? Werden die 2016er Rahmen dort eine Verbesserung bekommen?

Gruß


----------



## brevilo (16. April 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> So nun noch zwei Bilder von der Stahlschraube die ich anstatt der Aluschraube montieren sollte..


Hm, auf diesem zweiten Bild sieht die Schraube eben *nicht* aus wie die Schraube aus deinem ersten Bild oder wie auf dem Produktbild. Diese Schraube hier sieht glänzend und gelblich aus - eben wie eine Stahlschraube, ganz und gar nicht matt und bläulich.

Bei deinem Bild (vom Bike) kann das ja noch am Foto/Blitz liegen, aber auf dem Produktbild ist doch deutlich ein anderes Material zu sehen, oder nicht?


----------



## meg-71 (16. April 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Hm, auf diesem zweiten Bild sieht die Schraube eben *nicht* aus wie die Schraube aus deinem ersten Bild (am Bike) oder wie auf dem Produktbild. Diese Schraube hier sieht glänzend und gelblich aus - eben wie eine Stahlschraube, ganz und gar nicht matt und bläulich.
> 
> Bei deinem Bild kann das ja noch am Foto/Blitz liegen, aber auf dem Produktiv ist doch deutlich ein anderes Material zu sehen, oder nicht?



An meinem Slide von 2014 sind noch die Aluschrauben verbaut welche schwar Eloxiert sind (geht auch in einer Menge anderer Farben). An dem 2015er Slide von meinem Kumpel sind Stahlschrauben verbaut. Nimm einfach mal einem Magnet -> Stahl / Eisen magnetisch Alu / Titan nicht.
Mit den Bilder von der Schraube oben wollte ich lediglich noch die dritte Version zeigen di ich in meinem ersten Post erwähnt hatte.
Lass Dich von dem farblichen aussehen auf den Fotos nicht täuschen, können verzinkt vernickelt und was weiß ich nicht alles sein, Stahl bleibt Stahl und ist magnetisch.

MfG dermeg


----------



## brevilo (16. April 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Nimm einfach mal einem Magnet -> Stahl / Eisen magnetisch Alu / Titan nicht.



Duh, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können 

Danke!


----------



## meg-71 (16. April 2015)

Nu dafür ist das Forum doch da, hat mir auch schon in vielen kleinigkeiten geholfen

MfG der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2015)

.


----------



## brevilo (16. April 2015)

Und die Anzugsmomente sind bei beiden Materialien identisch, also weiterhin 8 bzw. 12 Nm...?


----------



## flofree2go (17. April 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> So, der erste Bikeurlaub mit meinem vor dem Urlaub fast neuen 8.0 ist leider jetzt zu Ende. Das war eine sehr geile Zeit in Sürdrankreich, das Wetter war perfekt und die Trails super!
> 
> Das Rad fährt sich sehr gut. Allerdings zwei kleinere Sachen:
> - das Problem mit der rechten Rahmenschraube hinter dem Kettenblatt habe ich jetzt zweimal gehabt, auch mit der Stahlschraube. Sie war mal locker. Habe sie mit Locktite behandelt, nach paar Tagen Trails wieder locker.
> ...


Durch dein Beitrag habe ich jetzt auch mal auf die Schraube geschaut! Siehe da bei mir das gleiche, schraube fast komplett raus, bin froh das noch gesehen zu haben. Probiere es jetzt auch mal mit locktide...hoffe das hilft,  wäre sonst wirklich ziemlich ärgerlich und nervend! Hat vielleicht schon jemand ne andere Lösung?


----------



## meg-71 (17. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, bei Stahl wird eine Festigkeit von 10.9 empfohlen... was hat denn dann die Aluschraube für eine Festigkeit, die muss doch wesentlich niedriger sein?
> Auch noch niedriger als 6.9 oder irre ich da.
> Alu 5.8 ?
> 
> ...




Das Anzugsmoment bezieht sich ja auf das Einstellen des Lagerspiels und nicht auf die maximale Festigkeit der Schraube.

MfG der meg


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (17. April 2015)

Das halte ich für Unsinn, da sind Rillenkugellager verbaut und keine Kegellager. Der Druck wird nur auf den Innenring gegeben, somit wir über das Anzugsmoment kein Einfluss auf die Lagervorspannung genommen, im Gegensatz zu beispielsweise dem Steuersatzlager!
Die Verwendung von z.B. Loctite mittelfest ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, ich kenne dieses Problem glücklicherweise nicht aus eigener Erfahrung...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2015)

.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, bei Stahl wird eine Festigkeit von 10.9 empfohlen... was hat denn dann die Aluschraube für eine Festigkeit, die muss doch wesentlich niedriger sein?
> Auch noch niedriger als 6.9 oder irre ich da.
> Alu 5.8 ?
> 
> ...


Was ich Sagen wollte VA Schrauben sind meist sehr weich, Handelsüblich sind 50er Schrauben es gibt zwar auch 70 + 80er
aber sind meist nur als Sonderschrauben verfügbar . Also 450 N bei unseren Alu 600 N geht auch nicht ums Abscheren sondern
Verbiegen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Zachi07 (17. April 2015)

Hallo an Alle,

mein X01 ist seit Mittwoch da, jedoch mit folgendem gravierenden Mangel...
Das hintere Laufrad macht massive Geräusche beim Treten. Bin bis jetzt nur 5 mal vorm Haus auf und ab gefahren damit...
Habe H&S schon kontaktiert, leider noch ohne wirklich Antwort...

Was meint ihr dazu ? Laufradlager ? 

Hier die Links zu den Videos:











Gruß
Markus


----------



## greifswald (17. April 2015)

Siehe mein Posting im anderen Thema ;-) Aus dem Film kann man es schwer raushören. Ist es ohne WIndgeräusche auf dem Montageständer reproduzierbar? Ist es nicht das kettenschleifen am Rahmen? Ich habe ja leider auch noch ein Ratter, welches sich nach schlecht eingestellter Schaltugn anhört, aber nur unter Last auftritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi07 (17. April 2015)

Nein, das ist defintiv nicht die Kette Und s ch nicht die Schaltung bei mir. Das ist was am Laufrad / Lager etc. Tritt bei mir auch nur unter Last auf Und ist extrem laut.


----------



## zeandre21 (17. April 2015)




----------



## zeandre21 (17. April 2015)

Nach 2 1/2 Stunden schneiden, messen, kleben


----------



## zeandre21 (17. April 2015)

achja das Canyon Mudguard ist Absicht bzw. Überbleibsel einer wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten stornierten Bestellungen..


----------



## Vincy (17. April 2015)

@Zachi07
Bau mal das Laufrad aus und überprüf die Kassette, ob die mit 40Nm festgezogen ist. Schleift evtl die Bremsleitung an den Speichen?


----------



## Boardi05 (17. April 2015)

schaut super aus das Bike, gratulation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. April 2015)

Etwas dezentere weiße Streifen, fänd ich da besser. Mir sind die da zu stark betont. Erinnert mich zu sehr an Leuchtreflexstreifen.


----------



## Zachi07 (17. April 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> @Zachi07
> Bau mal das Laufrad aus und überprüf die Kassette, ob die mit 40Nm festgezogen ist. Schleift evtl die Bremsleitung an den Speichen?


Hatte das Laufrad grade raus, kassette ist fest, sehr fest. Kann nicht sagen ob mit 40nm weil ich nur nen normalen 
Kassettenschlüssel habe, ohne drehmoment...
Könnte höchsten die Kassette mal runter machen, neu einfetten und dann wieder drauf...
Aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht da nicht so wirklich dran...


----------



## Nunni (18. April 2015)

Bei meinem 8.0 lässt sich seit Beginn an die Schaltung nicht richtig einstellen. Ständiges Knacken und Knarzen. Nach max. einem Einsatz sind alle Gänge wieder verstellt und es lässt sich nicht mehr richtig schalten.

Noch schlimmer: Zieht man im Stand die Bremse und tritt leicht in die Pedale, sieht man wie sich der Hinterbau verwindet bzw. sich im Tretlagerbereich horizontal deutlich hin und her bewegt. Dabei versetzt sich das Hinterrad nahezu um 2 cm. Die Rahmenschraube hinter dem Kettenblatt ist bereits nachgezogen worden.

Hat das Problem noch jemand? Lösungsvorschläge?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Dusius (18. April 2015)

Das mit der Schaltung zumindest wurde hier schon ca. 1000x mit Lösung besprochen.
Hast du alle schrauben kontrolliert oder nur eine? Kannst mal ein Bild bzw Video machen?

Lies Beitrag 4177


----------



## Nesium (19. April 2015)

Habe mir auch ein Bionicon B-Ring Oval Kettenblatt mit 30 Zähnen montiert und musste feststellen, man fährt gegenüber dem Original Blatt wirklich entspannter den Berg rauf.
Dazu habe ich noch gleich vorne die Bremse von 180mm auf 203mm upgradet


----------



## Chrisdacross (19. April 2015)

Sagt mal, kann sich denn so ein Schaltauge verdrehen? Heute nach einer Ausfahrt mit dem X01 hat die Schaltung am Heck auf einen Schlag angefangen zu schnattern!  Habe alle Schrauben überprüft und sie sind mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen...


----------



## Chrisdacross (19. April 2015)

Grad nochmal geschaut, das Schaltwerk steht nicht parallel zu der Kassette...

Könnte das der Grund sein?


----------



## greifswald (19. April 2015)

Ja, schon beschrieben worden: Der Pin des Schaltauges hat Spielen im Rahmen. Ich habe Knetepoxy genommen, andere Heisskkeber


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2015)

.


----------



## flofree2go (20. April 2015)

Und du kannst es bei bedarf noch wechseln oder hast du da noch eine Folie oder sowas zwischen. Soll ja passieren das das Ding mal flöten geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully_s_mart (20. April 2015)

Tja, soviel zum original Schaltauge. Gestern Abend bei einer normalen Tour. Kein Sprung, kein Ast, einfach mal ab. Schaltwerk abgerissen und völlig hinüber, zwei Speichen komplett ab, zwei weitere locker, Kette verbogen, Rahmen eine fetten tiefen Kratzer auf Grund der Speiche die herausstand.
Also liebe Radon Fahrer. Ich bin ja zufrieden und da mir aber bei Radon eh keiner glauben wird, kaufe ich mir einfach die Teile neu. Aber Euch allen lege ich nahe, sich ein anderes Schaltauge zu besorgen. Leider ist dies wohl ein richtiges Manko bei dem sonst echt genialen Slide Carbon.
Grüße


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2015)

.


----------



## radmodi (20. April 2015)

bully_s_mart schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379757 Anhang anzeigen 379758 Anhang anzeigen 379758
> 
> Tja, soviel zum original Schaltauge. Gestern Abend bei einer normalen Tour. Kein Sprung, kein Ast, einfach mal ab. Schaltwerk abgerissen und völlig hinüber, zwei Speichen komplett ab, zwei weitere locker, Kette verbogen, Rahmen eine fetten tiefen Kratzer auf Grund der Speiche die herausstand.
> Also liebe Radon Fahrer. Ich bin ja zufrieden und da mir aber bei Radon eh keiner glauben wird, kaufe ich mir einfach die Teile neu. Aber Euch allen lege ich nahe, sich ein anderes Schaltauge zu besorgen. Leider ist dies wohl ein richtiges Manko bei dem sonst echt genialen Slide Carbon.
> Grüße



...und natürlich die Schaltaugenschraube erneuern. War bei mir 2014 aus sehr weichem Alu, minderwertig angefertigt worden, Gewinde schief geschnitten, vermutlich Made in China.


----------



## Chrisdacross (20. April 2015)

Also das Original Syntace oder was?
Kann ich mir den Trödel mit dem Epoxi-Kleber dann sparen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2015)

.


----------



## Chrisdacross (20. April 2015)

Hab das Syntace aber zur Vorsicht mal bestellt, mit Schraube...
Das Alte kommt dann in den Rucksack...
Hatte das Schaltwerk eben mal demontiert. Von wieviel Spiel ist denn die Rede? 0,5 mm nach meinem Gefühl, wie soll ich das denn mit Klebedingensepoxiwasweißich auffüllen?


----------



## abhouser (20. April 2015)

Hallo Slide-Fahrer,
ich verfolge eure Gespräche und bin nun verunsichert was das Schaltauge betrifft. Ich fahre das carbon 9.0 vom 2015. Trifft das Problem des schlechten Schaltauges hier ebenfalls zu? Falls ja; um welches Schaltauge (Nr.? oder Artikelnr.) handelt es sich? 
Würde mir eines zulegen wollen. 
Besten Dank für Eure Antworten.
GREETZ


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. April 2015)

abhouser schrieb:


> Hallo Slide-Fahrer,
> ich verfolge eure Gespräche und bin nun verunsichert was das Schaltauge betrifft. Ich fahre das carbon 9.0 vom 2015. Trifft das Problem des schlechten Schaltauges hier ebenfalls zu? Falls ja; um welches Schaltauge (Nr.? oder Artikelnr.) handelt es sich?
> Würde mir eines zulegen wollen.
> Besten Dank für Eure Antworten.
> GREETZ



Laß' dich nicht verunsichern, bei meinem 2014er SE ist alles bestens kein übermäßiges Spiel und auch keine Probleme mit den org. Schaltauge bzw. der Schraube (ich fahre trotzdem mittlerweile Syntace, weil's schöner aussieht, bringt aber keinen Schaltvorteil). Ich denke wir reden hier von Einzelfällen, genauso wie mit den sich lösenden Schrauben am Hauptlager...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abhouser (20. April 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Laß' dich nicht verunsichern, bei meinem 2014er SE ist alles bestens kein übermäßiges Spiel und auch keine Probleme mit den org. Schaltauge bzw. der Schraube (ich fahre trotzdem mittlerweile Syntace, weil's schöner aussieht, bringt aber keinen Schaltvorteil). Ich denke wir reden hier von Einzelfällen, genauso wie mit den sich lösenden Schrauben am Hauptlager...


Thanx, welches Schaltauge ist es? Schöneres Aussehen ist es mir u.U auch schon Wert


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. April 2015)

...es gibt nur dieses:

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1743


----------



## ron101 (20. April 2015)

Habe mir diese zwei montiert:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555

Hatte das Loch mit 2 Komponenten Kleber befüllt.
Den Zapefen beim Schaltauge richtig gut eingefettet und reingesteckt.
Als der Kleber trocken war konnte ich es dank des Fettes mühelos weider rausnehmen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## zwergy (20. April 2015)

Zwingend Schaltauge mit Schraube kaufen, die Teile sind untereinander nicht kombinierbar.


----------



## ViperC4 (21. April 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> ...es gibt nur dieses:
> 
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1743




Das ist das Typ 1 Standard.

Nicht passen: Typ 1 Direct Mount, Typ 2 Standard, Typ 2 Direct Mount.


----------



## Beach90 (21. April 2015)

Ein Rudel Slides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (21. April 2015)

bully_s_mart schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379757 Anhang anzeigen 379758 Anhang anzeigen 379758
> 
> Tja, soviel zum original Schaltauge. Gestern Abend bei einer normalen Tour. Kein Sprung, kein Ast, einfach mal ab. Schaltwerk abgerissen und völlig hinüber, zwei Speichen komplett ab, zwei weitere locker, Kette verbogen, Rahmen eine fetten tiefen Kratzer auf Grund der Speiche die herausstand.
> Also liebe Radon Fahrer. Ich bin ja zufrieden und da mir aber bei Radon eh keiner glauben wird, kaufe ich mir einfach die Teile neu. Aber Euch allen lege ich nahe, sich ein anderes Schaltauge zu besorgen. Leider ist dies wohl ein richtiges Manko bei dem sonst echt genialen Slide Carbon.
> Grüße



Ein Schaltauge reißt nicht einfach so ohne Vorschädigung. Nie.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. April 2015)

.


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> Ein Schaltauge reißt nicht einfach so ohne Vorschädigung. Nie.



Doch, bei Überbelastung (zB durch schlechte Alulegierung, Fertigungsfehler). Erstrecht, wenn mit einer Stahlschraube fixiert. Die Syntace Alu Schraube hat eine Sollbruchstelle, dann reißt eher die Schraube ab.


----------



## Aalex (21. April 2015)

mir brauchst du das prinzip der syntaceschraube nicht erklären. 

ich habe ja auch geschrieben "einfach so", d.h. ohne vorschädigung und ohne überbelastung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. April 2015)

.


----------



## ASt (21. April 2015)

bully_s_mart schrieb:


> Tja, soviel zum original Schaltauge. Gestern Abend bei einer normalen Tour. Kein Sprung, kein Ast, einfach mal ab. Schaltwerk abgerissen und völlig hinüber, zwei Speichen komplett ab, zwei weitere locker, Kette verbogen, Rahmen eine fetten tiefen Kratzer auf Grund der Speiche die herausstand.
> Also liebe Radon Fahrer. Ich bin ja zufrieden und da mir aber bei Radon eh keiner glauben wird, kaufe ich mir einfach die Teile neu. Aber Euch allen lege ich nahe, sich ein anderes Schaltauge zu besorgen. Leider ist dies wohl ein richtiges Manko bei dem sonst echt genialen Slide Carbon.
> Grüße


Mir ist vor einer Woche beinahe dasselbe passiert. Da habe ich noch Originalschaltauge am Rahmen gehabt. Beim Anstieg hat sich offenbar das Schaltauge verdreht, die Kette war auf dem letzten Ritzel, und siehe da, der Käfig ist schon in den Speichen. Ich konnte noch rechtzeitig stoppen (beim steilen Anstieg hat man damit kein Problem), eine Speiche war minimal verbogen.
Danach Syntace-Schaltauge eingebaut, es kann aber auch verdrehen, wenn man den Rahmen mit Epoxy oder wie auch sonst nicht bearbeitet hat.


----------



## Aalex (21. April 2015)

Wer eine Stahlschraube hier verbaut nimmt dem ganzen System seine Daseinsberechtigung und handelt grob fahrlässig.

Die Schraube soll abscheren können, da die Energie sonst in den Rahmen eingeleitet wird und den zerstören kann. Da ist im speziellen beim Slide dann direkt ganze Strebe hinüber.

deswegen: finger weg von stahlschrauben


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. April 2015)

.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. April 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> Wer eine Stahlschraube hier verbaut nimmt dem ganzen System seine Daseinsberechtigung und handelt grob fahrlässig.
> 
> Die Schraube soll abscheren können, da die Energie sonst in den Rahmen eingeleitet wird und den zerstören kann. Da ist im speziellen beim Slide dann direkt ganze Strebe hinüber.
> 
> deswegen: finger weg von stahlschrauben



Wieso eigentlich Stahlschraube? Die org. Schraube ist auch aus Aluminium, nur eben nicht hohlgebohrt wie das Syntace-Modell...


----------



## Aalex (21. April 2015)

wie meinst du das "wieso eigentlich stahlschraube?"

man soll halt keine stahl verbauen. meinte hier doch jemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (21. April 2015)

Hi,

Hat jemand zufälligerweise die Maße der Däpferbuchsen für den Monarch (Lagerdurchmesser sowie Einbaubreiten) parat?
Meine sind schon durch -.-

Danke schonmal !


----------



## Dusius (21. April 2015)

22,2mm


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. April 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> wie meinst du das "wieso eigentlich stahlschraube?"
> 
> man soll halt keine stahl verbauen. meinte hier doch jemand.



Na weils totaler Blödsinn ist, kein Slide Carbon wurde jemals mit Stahlschrauben ausgeliefert!


----------



## Upgrayedd (21. April 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> 22,2mm


Vielen Dank!


----------



## TrailProf (22. April 2015)

Hallo Slider,
ich überlege mir sehr konkret ein Endurobike zuzulegen und das Slide 160 Carbon käme da gerade recht! Da ich unbedingt eine 2-fach Kurbel möchte und Shimano Fan bin sollte es das 10.0 werden, wenn da nicht .....
die FOX 34iger Gabel wäre. Daher meine Frage: Individualisiert Radon die Bikes auch? In meinem Fall eine RS-Pike DPA anstelle Fox, und verrechnet den Minderbetrag? In meinem Fall ist es -zumindest preislich- ja ein downgrade.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung, schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## ViperC4 (22. April 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo Slider,
> ich überlege mir sehr konkret ein Endurobike zuzulegen und das Slide 160 Carbon käme da gerade recht! Da ich unbedingt eine 2-fach Kurbel möchte und Shimano Fan bin sollte es das 10.0 werden, wenn da nicht .....
> die FOX 34iger Gabel wäre. Daher meine Frage: Individualisiert Radon die Bikes auch? In meinem Fall eine RS-Pike DPA anstelle Fox, und verrechnet den Minderbetrag? In meinem Fall ist es -zumindest preislich- ja ein downgrade.
> Hat da jemand Erfahrung, schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.


Leider nein, individualisieren geht nicht! Ich habe nach einer Shimano XT 3-fach jetzt die SRAM X0 2-fach am Slide. Schaltet super, machst nix verkehrt damit.
Was spricht allerdings gegen das Slide Carbon 8.0?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. April 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo Slider,
> ich überlege mir sehr konkret ein Endurobike zuzulegen und das Slide 160 Carbon käme da gerade recht! Da ich unbedingt eine 2-fach Kurbel möchte und Shimano Fan bin sollte es das 10.0 werden, wenn da nicht .....
> die FOX 34iger Gabel wäre. Daher meine Frage: Individualisiert Radon die Bikes auch? In meinem Fall eine RS-Pike DPA anstelle Fox, und verrechnet den Minderbetrag? In meinem Fall ist es -zumindest preislich- ja ein downgrade.
> Hat da jemand Erfahrung, schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.



Hi,

Anpassungen müssen später privat durchgeführt werden. Nur so können wir das P./L.-Verhältnis halten bzw. anbieten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ghostbiker1 (22. April 2015)

Hallo Radon-Team,

habt ihr mittlerweile eine Lösung für die sich lockernde rechte Hauptlagerschraube? Bei mir ist ne Stahlschraube verbaut und sie lockert sich permanent!! Loctite scheint ja auch nichts zu helfen wie hier berichtet.

Es ist extrem nervig und evtl sicherheitskritisch bei Nichtbemerken! Bitte ein statement zur Lösung!
Danke!


----------



## boarderking (22. April 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Team,
> 
> habt ihr mittlerweile eine Lösung für die sich lockernde rechte Hauptlagerschraube? Bei mir ist ne Stahlschraube verbaut und sie lockert sich permanent!! Loctite scheint ja auch nichts zu helfen wie hier berichtet.
> 
> ...



Welches Loctite hast du versucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (22. April 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Anpassungen müssen später privat durchgeführt werden. Nur so können wir das P./L.-Verhältnis halten bzw. anbieten.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Superschnelle Antwort, direkt vom Hersteller. Hatte ich mir fast schon gedacht, ist aber auch verständlich und wird meine Entscheidung Pro/Contra nicht negativ beeinflussen, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## TrailProf (22. April 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> Leider nein, individualisieren geht nicht! Ich habe nach einer Shimano XT 3-fach jetzt die SRAM X0 2-fach am Slide. Schaltet super, machst nix verkehrt damit.
> Was spricht allerdings gegen das Slide Carbon 8.0?


Guter Ansatz, vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich hatte irgendwie -keine Ahnung warum- auf dem Schirm, dass das 8.0 einen anderen Dämpfer hätte, also nicht den Debon Air. Aber das ist ja gar nicht der Fall. Somit hätte ich beim 8.0 noch Budget für einen zusätzlichen (leichteren) Laufradsatz, Karbonlenker etc....
Das gefällt mir doch sehr gut ..


----------



## Dusius (23. April 2015)

Hey, bin gerade etwas verwirrt, will einen Adapter für mein Slide Bestellen (Elixir 9 Trail) um vorne von der 180er auf ne 200er Scheibe zu wechseln.

Ist der hier der Richtige?? http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/avid-pm40-adapter/aid:711583 in der Beschreibung steht er ist von 160 auf 180 ?!

Die neuen Bremsscheiben http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sram-centerline-bremsscheibe/aid:794290 lassen sich ja problemlos mit der Trail fahren oder?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. April 2015)

> in der Beschreibung steht er ist von 160 auf 180 ?!



Nein, das steht da nicht.
Das ist ein +40mm Adapter.




> · adaptiert vorne von 160 mm auf 200 mm
> · adaptiert hinten von 140 mm auf 180 mm oder von 160 mm auf 200 mm




Was für eien PM hat deine Gabel denn ?

Wenn du PM6 hast / jetzt für 180mm nen +20 dran hast, wäre der verlinkte 40er richtig.
Wenn du ne PM7 an der Gabel hast (also jetzt ohne Adapter), dann brauchst du nen +20


----------



## Dusius (23. April 2015)

Stimmt  da habe ich mich wohl verschaut, aber meine Frage hat das am Ende noch nicht beantwortet^^
Ist es nun der richtige oder nicht? Für ne Pike und die Avid Trail


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. April 2015)

Ne Pike hat meines Wissen (zumindest meine 29er Pike) ne PM6.

Also passt der +40 für 200mm Scheiben.
Du müsstest jetzt einen +20 verbaut haben aktuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker1 (23. April 2015)

Hi Bodo,

könntest Du dich bitte zu der Hauptlagerproblematik auf der Kettenseite äußern?

Das Problem mit der sich lcokernden Schraube tritt wohl auch trotz loctite und Stahlschraube auf.

Die Lackqualität am Hauptlager scheint mäßig zu sein, kann es sein dass dadurch bei Kettenzug die obere Lagerschale die Schraube lockert??

Kein offizielle Antwort durch die Radon email bisher bekommen. Bin schwer enttäuscht vom service und der Lack(bzw Montagequalität


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. April 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> könntest Du dich bitte zu der Hauptlagerproblematik auf der Kettenseite äußern?
> 
> ...


Ob Stahl oder Alu ist beim Slide 130-150 ohne Belang. Was ev. ist das Gewinde im Rahmen nicht Fettfrei so kann die
Schraubensicherung nicht wirksam sein. Diese wird aber bei den beiden rechten Schrauben unbedingt benötigt .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dusius (23. April 2015)

Ich fahre das Slide nun schon ein Jahr, bei mir hat sich bislang noch keine einzige Schraube auch nur ein bisschen gelöst. (Ich kontrolliere sie immer mal wieder)


----------



## bartos0815 (23. April 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ob Stahl oder Alu ist beim Slide 130-150 ohne Belang. Was ev. ist das Gewinde im Rahmen nicht Fettfrei so kann die
> Schraubensicherung nicht wirksam sein. Diese wird aber bei den beiden rechten Schrauben unbedingt benötigt .
> Gruß Bodo


und wie siehts beim 160er slide aus??


----------



## Ma4ik (23. April 2015)

Weis einer von euch ob @radon auf dem BIKE Festival Riva del Garda die neuen Bikes schon zeigt? Am meisten Interessiert mich das neue 27,5 Carbon


----------



## TrailProf (23. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe doch nochmal eine Frage zum 8.0, bzgl. des Dämpfers.
Auf der Radon Homepage ist ein RT3 Debon Air angegeben, im Shop allerdings nur RT3, also *kein* Debon Air.
Kann mich jemand aufklären?


----------



## Traillurchi (23. April 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe doch nochmal eine Frage zum 8.0, bzgl. des Dämpfers.
> Auf der Radon Homepage ist ein RT3 Debon Air angegeben, im Shop allerdings nur RT3, also *kein* Debon Air.
> Kann mich jemand aufklären?


 

Bei mir war der DebonAir verbaut. Foto auf der Shopseite ist auch richtig, nur der Text nicht angepasst. 
Gruß


----------



## bartschipro (23. April 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ob Stahl oder Alu ist beim Slide 130-150 ohne Belang. Was ev. ist das Gewinde im Rahmen nicht Fettfrei so kann die
> Schraubensicherung nicht wirksam sein. Diese wird aber bei den beiden rechten Schrauben unbedingt benötigt .
> Gruß Bodo


Bei mir das selbe Problem. Der Radon Service meinte ich soll mein bike einschicken und sie setzten eine neues Helicoil Gewinde in den Rahmen ein. Leider hat der Service gerade selber keine Schrauben an Lager daher ist das einsenden evt. mit warten verbunden. Bodo, liegt es nach deiner Erfahrung her nur an Fettrückständen im Gewinde im Rahmen? 
Danke...


----------



## ghostbiker1 (24. April 2015)

Hi Bodo,

danke für deine Infos!!

Also ich habe das 160 carbon. D.h. man MUSS loctite auf der rechten Seite verwenden? Ist werksseitig schon welches drin?

Bei einigen hier scheint es sich trotz loctite noch zu lockern. Woher kommt denn das Fett im Gewinde? Wird das werksseitig verwendet?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. April 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> danke für deine Infos!!
> 
> ...


Das kann ev. bei der Montage oder wenn unser Montage Partner nicht sauber Arbeitet ( Was eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen
sollte ) Öl von der Bearbeitung des Gewindes .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2015)

.


----------



## ASt (24. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> In dem Beitrag wird das Schaltauge auch verklebt, damit es sich nicht verdrehen kann.
> 
> Die Schraube ist eine Notlösung... keine Neuerung!
> http://www.mtb-mag.com/en/ees-punta-ala-james-shirleys-radon-bike-check/#
> ...


Ein factory racer kann es sich leisten, statt Schaltauge und paar Speichen den Rahmen zu brechen. Mir passt es nicht ))


----------



## Nukem49 (24. April 2015)

Ich hab den englischen Text besser verstanden als die Übersetzung


----------



## ASt (24. April 2015)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Ich hab den englischen Text besser verstanden als die Übersetzung


War irgendwo eine Übersetzung zu sehen? ))


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2015)

.


----------



## hergie (24. April 2015)

Ich melde mich hier auch mal zum Thema lockere Schraube am rechten Hauptlager.

Ich habe mein Slide Carbon 8.0 (2014er) seit einem halben Jahr. Seit der letzten Ausfahrt hatte ich massice "Knack"-Geräusche beim einfedern. Habe dann die angesprochene Schraube kontroliert. Diese war komplett lose, wurde nur noch durch den Umwerfer gehalten.

Habe die Schraube heute mal ausgebaut, alles gereinigt und wieder eingebaut, mal sehen. Bei mir waren definitiv Fettrückstände auf der Schraube und in der Schale.

Komisch, dass das erst jetzt passiert, nach einem halben Jahr intensiver Nutzung.


----------



## flofree2go (24. April 2015)

Habe ein 2015 er Slide Carbon. Bei mir war es sowohl das Problem mit dem Schaltwerk wie auch das mit dem Lager! Habe auf die Lagerschraube  blauen Loktide drauf und hoffe jetzt das es hält. Schraube war komplett gelöst,  bin froh das ich es noch gesehen habe. Sind natürlich 2 Dinge die eigentlich nicht sein sollen,  bei einem Neurad dieser Kategorie.
Vom Fahren her ist es traumhaft,  sowohl Uphill, wie auch im Downhill. Geometrie ist einfach Klasse. Hoffe Radon bekommt diese Problematiken in den Griff und hat auch für Bestandskunden offizielle Lösungen.


----------



## Upgrayedd (24. April 2015)

Hi,

"Lustig"... habe heute ebenfalls festgestellt, dass die Schraube am Hauptlager komplett draußen war, nachdem sich Knackgeräusche entwickelt haben. Ärgerliche Sache! Hoffe, dass die Lager keinen Schaden genommen haben, da ich das Knacken erst auf die Dämpferbuchsen geschoben habe (die in der Tat durch sind) und heute nochmal ne Runde gefahren bin, da das Knacken erst weg war. Das mit der Schraube scheint sich echt zu einem Problem bei Einigen zu entwickeln. Wer hat schon Lust nach jeder zweiten Ausfahrt die Kurbel samt Kefü und Umwerfer abzuschrauben und das Anzugsmoment zu kontrollieren. Werde jetzt mal loctite draufknallen dann mal sehen. Ansonsten bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike fährt sich toll.



Grüße


ps. handelt sich um ein 2015er Slide 8.0 Carbon


----------



## flofree2go (24. April 2015)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> 
> ps. handelt sich um ein 2015er Slide 8.0



Nein ist das 2015 er Slide 9.0 Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2015)

.


----------



## Upgrayedd (24. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das 8.0 war keine Frage, nur eine Feststellung.
> 
> 
> Genau


----------



## ghostbiker1 (24. April 2015)

Heute nach 20 km leichtem Gelände, die rechte Hauptlagerschraube schaut einen halben cm raus! Das ist nun das 4mal!

Radon will mir Stahlschrauben schicken. Sind aber schon welche drin! Langsam nervts!

Bodo, also reinigen und welches loctite schlägst Du genau vor?


----------



## PatrickCUX (24. April 2015)

Bei mir hat sich die rechte Hauptlagerschraube auch gelöst. Werde sie morgen fettfrei reinigen und mit Loctite einsetzen und hoffe dann einfach, dass ich Ruhe habe. Auf ein Dauerproblem an dieser Stelle hab ich wirklich keine Lust.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (24. April 2015)

haben die, die schon loctite verwendet haben vorher gereinigt und hält es damit ??oder ist das ein systematisches Problem durch den Kettenzug? habe keine lust, versuchskaninchen zu spielen...


----------



## Upgrayedd (24. April 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> haben die, die schon loctite verwendet haben vorher gereinigt und hält es damit ??oder ist das ein systematisches Problem durch den Kettenzug? habe keine lust, versuchskaninchen zu spielen...



Ich frage mich auch, wie man sinnvollerweise die Schrauben/Gewinde reinigen sollte, bevor man sie wieder einsetzt?  

Da das Problem bei Dir schon mehrfach aufgetreten ist, würde ich gern wissen, ob du werkseitiges loctite an der Schraube erkennen kannst (weiß- hellblaue krümel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma4ik (25. April 2015)

Hoffe das @radon reagiert und da was von sich hören lässt, so oft wie das nun hier berichtet wird ist das kein Einzelfall mehr. Da muss eine LÖSUNG her, das kann ganz schön das Image beschädigen von Radon, bin echt gespannt wie das nun weiter geht.

Edit: Wenn man mal ein bisschen im Netz danach sucht ist das kein Einzelfall mehr, es wird auf anderen Plattformen ebenso das Problem beschrieben bei Radon Bikes.....


----------



## sdeluxe (25. April 2015)

Super ,habe aufgrund der hier so oft geschilderten Problematik gerade alle Schrauben kontrolliert und siehe da,die schraube am Hauptlager hat sich auch gelöst...alter beim 3600 euro bike darf das in so einer Häufigkeit nicht sein..


----------



## filiale (25. April 2015)

Das Problem liegt in der Fertigung beim Zusammenschrauben, man muß den Schraubern nur erklären wie sie es richtig machen sollen, nämlich ohne Fett, und somit den Prozessschritt ändern, dann klappt das auch mit der Schraube.

Eine Lösung für diejenigen die das Slide bereits haben...habt ihr mal versucht einen Sprengring unterzulegen um zusätzlich zum Loctite die Spannung zu erhöhen ? Und ein Feedback von denjenigen die bereits mit Loctite gearbeitet haben gibt es auch noch nicht bzgl. Haltbarkeit / Verbesserung. Wäre mal Interessant zu erfahren. Meldet Euch doch mal bitte.

Beim Canyon Nerve 26" eines Kumpels haben wir vor Monaten auch die Hauptlagerschraube für die Kettenstrebe auf der rechten Seite mit Loctite befestigt. Zuvor mit Bremsenreiniger ins Loch reingesprüht um alles fettfrei zu bekommen und auszuspülen, dann lange trocknen lassen, Schraube wieder rein, seither ist die Schraube fest. Da hat es also geklappt.


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2015)

Ich denke hier kann man jetzt noch nicht von einer extremen Häufigkeit sprechen, bedenke, dass die Leute sich in der Regel erst melden wenn was nicht gut ist. Von denen, die keine Probleme hanen hört man in der Regel nichts.

Radon hatte ja bereits gesagt, er liegt an der Fertigung und sollte bei jetztigen nicht mehr vorkommen!
Wenn ihr nun noch Modelle habt die gefertigt wurden bevor das geändert wurde is das nunmal so.
Bedenkt, dass die bikes nicht zusammengeaut werden wenn ihr sie bestellt, die liegen schon so bei Radon auf Lager.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2015)

.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (25. April 2015)

Bei aller Euphorie über das Fahrverhalten, es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ich bei einem Rad für 3600Eur erstmal alle Hinterbauschrauben vom Fett befreien muss! Wenns überhaupt die Ursache war! Ich komme mir von Radon verarscht vor!! Verbessert mal eure Qualitäts/Montageprozesse! es nervt!!


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2015)

Ich habe noch nie behauptet, dass es bei allen alten bikes so ist. Bei meinem, welches nun ein Jahr alt ist hat sich die Schraube auch noch nie gelößt.

@ghostbiker1 Doch, sowas kann vorkommen, sowas kommt überall vor. Du kannst dir auch ein Bike für 10000 Euro kaufen und sowas kommt vor. Willkommen in der Realität


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2015)

.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (25. April 2015)

Ich kann Comfortbiker nur recht geben: Die Schraube sollte auch OHNE loctite halten, wenn der Drehpunkt von den Querkräften her richtuig ausgelegt ist! Ich habe jedenfalls bisher kein loctite benötigt bei meinen fullies vorher..schon komisch! Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es wirklich an den fettrückständen der stümperhaften Montage liegt! bin mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (25. April 2015)

Ja aber das ist doch so, zumindest ein Großteil derer, bei denen es keine Probleme gibt publiziert das nicht, wel es eben alles so ist wie es sein sollte 
Will nur sagen, wenn es 10 Leute mit einem Problem gibt aber 1000 Bikes verkauft wurden dann ist das einfach nicht soooooooo häufig ^^

Wenn es an was anderem liegen würde, wären ja auch alle betroffen, ein Konstruktionsfehler kann es also definitiv nicht sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2015)

.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. April 2015)

Glücklicherweise kennen ich die von euch geschilderte Problematik nicht. Aber im Winter habe ich mein SE mal komplett zerlegt um die Lager zu checken (habe das Bike seit 04/14), dabei hatte ich natürlich auch die Hinterbauschrauben raus. Alles war fest und es war eindeutig Schraubensicherungslack auf den Gewinde zu sehen! Auch das Schaltauge und die dazugehörige Bohrung waren völlig spielfrei. Leide habe ich eine Delle im Oberrohr aber das ist ein anderes Thema...
Was mich interessieren würde, ist bei den Schrauben die sich lösen eine Schleifspur an der Aluscheibe zu sehen? Kann sich doch eigentlich nur lösen, wenn ein Kontakt zum Aussenring des Kugellagers vorhanden ist. Ist die Stahlschraube, bei mir ist sie aus Alu deshalb kenne ich den Aufbau nicht, eine Zylinderschraube oder eine Senkschraube? Sollte es eine Zylinderschraube sein, würde ich die Alu Scheibe mal komplett weglassen, das Lager ist sowieso gedichtet. Dann sollte sich bei korrektem Anzugsmoment nichts mehr lösen können.


----------



## Ma4ik (25. April 2015)

@Dusius Redest ein bisschen Schwachsinn, natürlich jeder wo den Fehler bei seinem @radon Slide hat, mit dem Hauptlager meldet sich natürlich nicht hier im Forum oder was glaubst denn du! Es gibt weitaus mehr mit dem Fehler die weder berichten noch selber es festellen oder eben in anderen Foren das ganze publizieren, wenn du mal im Internet ein bisschen nach dem @radon Problem mit dem Hauptlager suchst, dann wirst du mehr Seiten als nur die MTB-NEWS Seite finden.


----------



## radmodi (25. April 2015)

Bin einer von 1000 bei dem sich keine Schrauben lösen und das seit einem Jahr...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2015)

.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (25. April 2015)

so also eben ausgebaut..

keine Schleifspuren zu sehen.

linke Seite hat loctite - hell blaue krümel.. passt!

Rechte Seite - KEIN loctite sondern rabenschwarz, scheinbar öl/fett! habe ewig geputzt!

Wurde scheinbar loctite vergessen ab Werk.

Wieso sich die Schraube ohne sichtbare Schleifspuren lockert ist mir unklar, scheinbar reichen mit dem öl die Vibrationen, ums zu lösen.

Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit der sauberen Schraube OHNE loctite. Habe nämlich keine Lust das Gewinde beim Rausdrehen zu beschädigen.

Die linke Seite mit loctite ging extrem schwergängig ab! Hatte das Gefühl gleich schert die Schraube ab!

Alles in allem verdammt ärgerlicher unnötiger Aufwand!


----------



## rallleb (25. April 2015)

Och Leute regt euch nicht so auf, die Santa Cruz Fahrer haben noch mehr Probleme mit losen Schrauben, ausgeschlagenen Gewinde, lose Steuersätze im Rahmen und die haben 3600€ nur für den Rahmen bezahlt


----------



## Ma4ik (25. April 2015)

Wer kauft sich auch schon Santa Cruz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (25. April 2015)

Wer es sich halt leisten kann, eins will und die neidischen blicke von z.b dir gerne hat  ich hätte gerne sein, is aber sicher Schwachsinn :-D les mal was ich schreibe dann Versuch es zu verstehen dann denk ein wenig nach ind dann melde dich hier


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. April 2015)

Ich denke mal wer ein Versenderbike kauft sollte ein bisschen schrauben können. Schraubt doch einfach die Schraube wenn sie denn schon locker ist komplett raus, reinigt das Gewinde von Rahmen und Schraube mit z.B. Kettenreinigungsspray (nix rückfettendes!) und zieht die mit Loctite 243 (mittelfest) präparierte Schraube mit 12Nm wieder an. Wenn sich dann wieder was löst haben wir ein Problem, bis jetzt würde ich von einem Montagefehler ausgehen. Wenn ihr mit Mittelfest arbeitet kann den Alugewinden auch nichts passieren beim rausdrehen, nehmt ihr Hochfest ist alles vorbei...


----------



## abhouser (25. April 2015)

So nun hat mich das Schrauben-Problem gestern auch getroffen.
Bemerkt durch Knacken, da die Schraube bereits an der Kettenführung war und dort "angedockt" ist.
Fakten: Slide carbon 160 9.0 2015
Fahrleistung: 250 km mittelschweres Gelände
Abilfe: Sauber gemacht (fettfrei) und Loctide 2701 am Gewinde angebracht
Morgen die erste Ausfahrt nach der Aktion. Berichte ob es hält.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. April 2015)

Na dann halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## boarderking (25. April 2015)

abhouser schrieb:


> Sauber gemacht (fettfrei) und Loctide 2701 am Gewinde angebracht



OHA !! : "lässt sich demontieren nach Erwärmen auf ca. +250 °C"
Ich hoffe dein Rahmen passt bei Lagerwechsel in den Backofen, halten tuts vermutlich....

Der richtige Loctide ist sicher 243 mittelfest- sonst kann man ja gleich Epoxykleber nehmen


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. April 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> so also eben ausgebaut..
> 
> keine Schleifspuren zu sehen.
> 
> ...


Da gebe ich dir Recht ist aber mach mal leider Schwierig bis nach China vorzudringen, und dieses Problem hat die ganze
Branche nicht nur wir. Schraubensicherung auf der rechten Seite unbedingt anbringen , mittelfest und wenn beim Lössen
sehr fest hilft zur Not ein Haushalsföhn bei 50-60° geht's gleich leichter.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (26. April 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> OHA !! : "lässt sich demontieren nach Erwärmen auf ca. +250 °C"
> Ich hoffe dein Rahmen passt bei Lagerwechsel in den Backofen, halten tuts vermutlich....
> 
> Der richtige Loctide ist sicher 243 mittelfest- sonst kann man ja gleich Epoxykleber nehmen


Kann ich dir nur recht geben aber um 90° löst sich auch das leichter. Übrigens Carbon soll möglichst nicht über 90° Erhitzt
werden . Weswegen sich bei Carbonrahmen auch das bei Alu oft Verwendete Pulvern nicht geht da Pulver mit zirka 200°
Erhitzt wird.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## sdeluxe (26. April 2015)

Morgen zusammen..gestern festgestellt das meine Schraube am Hauptlager sich auch gelöst hat:
Also alles demontiert , Schraube und gewinde  gereinigt ( war natürlich keine Rückstände von einer Schraubensicherung zu sehen)  alles wieder zusammen gebaut Loctite mittelfest druff und hoffentlich ruhe jetzt..
Natürlich ist mir klar das wenn ich mir ein Versender bike kaufe , das ich dann höchstwahrscheinlich selber mal schrauben muss, will und vor allem auch etwas können muss! Aber die Problematik mit der schraube am Hauptlager ist schon ziemlich scheiße auf deutsch gesagt 
Aber andere Hersteller haben sicherlich die gleichen oder andere Probleme...
Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache das das slide carbon 9.0 aus 2015 ein absolut Hammer geiles bike ist und ich es (momentan)gegen kein anderes bike der welt tauschen will...


----------



## zeandre21 (26. April 2015)

Mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt:
- Slide Carbon 160 9.0 2015 - 2 Wochen alt
- 100km Laufleistung

Nach Knack-Geräuschen auf den letzten km hab ich folgendes festgestellt:


----------



## abhouser (26. April 2015)

abhouser schrieb:


> So nun hat mich das Schrauben-Problem gestern auch getroffen.
> Bemerkt durch Knacken, da die Schraube bereits an der Kettenführung war und dort "angedockt" ist.
> Fakten: Slide carbon 160 9.0 2015
> Fahrleistung: 250 km mittelschweres Gelände
> ...



Stand nach 40 km mittelschweren Gelände: Loctide 2701 hält


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. April 2015)

...dieses Phänomen der sich ablösenden Schraube hatte mein Canyon Nerve AM übrigens auch nach ca. 100km....also kein reines Radon-Problem! Muss man übrigens nicht nur bei einem Versenderbike in Kauf nehmen ;-)


----------



## Flozo (26. April 2015)

Ich hatte von dem Lagerschrauben-Problem an meinem Slide Carbon 27,5 9.0 (2015) berichtet vor ein paar Wochen. Die Stahlschrauben sind noch nicht angekommen aber vielleicht brauche ich sie auch nicht mehr. 
Ich habe die Aluschraube mit reichlich Schraubensicherungslack (mittelfest, Uhu) und dem richtigen Drehmoment von 12Nm wieder eingebaut. Vorher hatte ich sie noch von den alten Locktite-Rückständen gereinigt. Da war gefühlsmäßig eher eine Sparmenge drin. Fett konnte ich keines sehen, auch keine Kratzspuren oder irgendwas verdächtiges. Ich habe noch eine Markierung auf die Schraube gemacht, wie hier vorgeschlagen, um sie immer kontrollieren zu können. 
Seitdem hat sie sich nicht mehr bewegt obwohl ich schon einige wunderbare Trails damit runtergehobelt bin. Ich hoffe das bleibt so. Klopfen wir auf Carbon!


----------



## brevilo (26. April 2015)

zeandre21 schrieb:


> Mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt:
> - Slide Carbon 160 9.0 2015 - 2 Wochen alt
> - 100km Laufleistung
> 
> ...



Eine paar Fragen an @BODOPROBST und @Radon-Bikes bzgl. dieser Bilder des Slide 9.0: die Schraube scheint bei der 2x10 Schaltung ja nicht komplett rausfallen und sich max. um ca. 1/3 ihrer Länge rausdrehen zu können (wg. Kettenführung/Bashguard).

Sehe ich das richtig?
Besteht dann noch eine Verbindung zwischen den Rahmenteilen?
Viel wichtiger: wie *sicherheitsrelevant* ist dieses Problem? Wie groß ist die *Gefahr für Fahrer und Bike*, sollte man die lose Schraube nicht (rechtzeitig) bemerken???
Kann ich damit z.B. noch vorsichtig ein paar Kilometer nach Hause fahren? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...

Danke


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. April 2015)

Moin brauche bei den Crossmax xl nur irgendwelche TL Ventile nebst Milch oder müssen es Original Mavic rounded Ventile sein?  


Geht der Hans Dampf Tubeless besser als ein Conti Mk2 Protection com Pannenschutz her?
Oder ist ein Mk2 Protektion 2.4 widerstandsfähiger?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. April 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Eine paar Fragen an @BODOPROBST und @Radon-Bikes bzgl. dieser Bilder des Slide 9.0: die Schraube scheint bei der 2x10 Schaltung ja nicht komplett rausfallen und sich max. um ca. 1/3 ihrer Länge rausdrehen zu können (wg. Kettenführung/Bashguard).
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig?
> Besteht dann noch eine Verbindung zwischen den Rahmenteilen?
> ...


Es gibt am Bike wohl kein teil was völlig ohne sicherheitsrelevants ist . Aber eine direkte Gefahr ist nicht da, es sollte aber
nicht wieder als nötig und langsam Gefahren werden. Ein lösen der Schraube sollte nicht Vorkommen wir werden mit unseren
Lieferant nachdem es in den Rahmen die von 6-9.14 Geliefert wurden keine Probleme mehr gab bei den Carbon Rahmen jetzt
doch sehr Aktuell schon bis zu 10x dieser Fehler entstanden.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. April 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Moin brauche bei den Crossmax xl nur irgendwelche TL Ventile nebst Milch oder müssen es Original Mavic rounded Ventile sein?
> 
> 
> Geht der Hans Dampf Tubeless besser als ein Conti Mk2 Protection com Pannenschutz her?
> Oder ist ein Mk2 Protektion 2.4 widerstandsfähiger?


Mavic wird sagen es sollen M. V. sein aber es ist e. der H. D. ist besser Tubeless zu fahren weil er leichter Dicht wird wer von
den 2en widerstandsfähiger ist (Glaubensfrage ) geben sich nicht viel.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker1 (27. April 2015)

Hi Bodo,

wenn eure Lieferanten noch nichtmal Schrauben beherrschen, muss ich mir Gedanken wegen der Qualität des Carbon Rahmens an sich machen?

Habe wirklich keine Lust, dass da was bricht und dann heisst es auch, wir müssen mit dem Lieferanten reden???

Die Schraubenproblematik hat das Vertrauen in den Carbonrahmen etwas geschwächt muss ich leider sagen..


----------



## Dusius (27. April 2015)

Alter bist du ein Vogel... Die Rahmen werden sicher von einem der großen Hersteller für carbonrahmen produziert. Dann gehen sie zu einer Montage Firma. 

Wurde hier alles schon mehrfach besprochen


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. April 2015)

Geht den der Kieselstein auf dem Trail noch als Carbonrahmenvertrauenserschuetterer durch?  bitte bitte....

Nur Spass....


----------



## Dusius (27. April 2015)

Carbon nur für Eisdiele!!


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. April 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> wenn eure Lieferanten noch nichtmal Schrauben beherrschen, muss ich mir Gedanken wegen der Qualität des Carbon Rahmens an sich machen?
> 
> ...


Also glaub ich das einzige Argument für dich der Preis ist der für Radon spricht. Solltest doch 3000.-€ für deinen Rahmen
ausgeben dann wird alles besser.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. April 2015)

Hi,

bzgl. der Schraubenproblematik würden wir gerne den aktuellen Stand mitteilen:

Nachdem wir uns am Anfang das Problem mit der sich lösenden, rechten Hauptlagerschraube nicht 100%ig erklären konnten - haben wir mittlerweile ein Montagefehler als Fehlerquelle identifizieren können.

Wie von Bodo und uns bereits kommuniziert, wurde bei einer kleinen Stückzahl fälschlicherweise kein Locktide (blau/mittelfest) verwendet, stattdessen wurde das Gewinde teilweise mit Öl/Fett versehen. Dies hat zur Folge, dass sich die Schraube trotz richtiger Passung sowie Legierung/Material durch die Rotationsbewegung beim Ein-/Ausfedern lösen kann. Dies betrifft (Stand heute) *NUR* die rechte Hauptlagerschraube und sollte bitte schnellstmöglich überprüft werden.

Falls bei euren Bikes auch das Problem auftreten sollte, bitte folgende Schritte durchführen:

- Schraube/Gewinde säubern und komplett entfetten (z.B. mit Bremsenreiniger)
- Schraube/Gewinde auf mögliche Schäden prüfen
- Schraube *NUR* mit blauem, mittelfesten Locktide versehen und mit 12Nm anziehen

Falls ihr euch unsicher sein solltet oder kein entsprechendes Werkzeug verfügbar ist, bitten wir, betroffene Bikes durch unsere Werkstatt in Bonn (*bei Kauf im Megastore Bonn*) checken zu lassen. Bei *Online Kauf* wäre folgende Abwicklung am komfortabelsten, da hierdurch ein Rücktransport/Rückversand entfallen würde: 

Über www.radon-bikes.de/service/service-partner/ einen Servicpartner in Deiner Nähe suchen. Hier kann *nach Absprache* mit uns eine Reparatur durchgeführt werden, die Kosten werden selbstverständlich durch uns übernommen.

Wir können uns für diese Unannehmlichkeiten derzeit nur in aller Form entschuldigen und hoffen, dass alle Besitzer trotz dieser Geschichte weiterhin dem Bike treu bleiben und damit noch viele gute Abfahrten genießen werden.

Wir haben selbstverständlich direkte Maßnahmen im QM unserer Zulieferer eingeleitet und werden zukünftig den Montageprozess noch genauer überprüfen. Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass durch einen groben Patzer im Montageprozess ein solcher Mängel entsteht - das ist uns vollkommen bewusst und wirft auch kein gutes Licht auf unsere Marke. Wir sind selbstverständlich nach wie vor von der Qualität unserer Bikes überzeugt, dies beweisen viele Tests, Feedback von Kunden sowie Top-Ergebnissen unserer vielen Teamfahrer. Da unsere Rahmen in Asien produziert und vormontiert werden, ist es für uns nicht möglich, jeden Rahmen "auf Verdacht" in Deutschland noch einmal zu überprüfen - wir müssen uns (wie andere Hersteller auch) auf die Qualität unserer Zulieferer verlassen. Und genau da müssen wir sprichwörtlich sofort auf die Pauke hauen!

Bei Fragen bitte (per PN, Hotline oder Mail) melden!

Gruß,

Andi


----------



## ghostbiker1 (27. April 2015)

wo wir schon dabei sind, was bei mir (carbon 9.0) noch war:

Die Aussenhülle für den Umwerferzug unterm Tretlager war viel zu kurz, so dass sie scheinbar beim Einfedern am Rahmen gescheuert hat so dass an dieser Stelle Farbe/Grundierung ab ist und er jetzt am Carbon schleifen würde, Die Aussenhülle war auch geborsten und die Drähte haben sich schon in den Rahmen gebohrt. Hätte ich es nicht durch Schalteinbußen gemerkt würde es heute schön das carbon durchscheuern.

Sollte jeder mal kontrollieren..


----------



## ghostbiker1 (27. April 2015)

ach und Bodo fühl dich bitte nicht angegriffen, du kannst ja nix für die Montage. Machst das schon super!


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. April 2015)

Also werden die Räder vor Auslieferung bei aktuellen Bestellungen nicht nochmal kurz gecheckt sondern try and error beibehalten. Schade.

Kurbelarm ab und die gefetteten Schrauben sollten ja sofort auffällig leicht drehbar sein.

Meine Order ist heute Morgen gegen 7 Uhr raus für das 9.0 schwarz gelb in 18"

Bin mal gespannt ob es die Woche noch klappt ist mein Geburtstagsgeschenk an mich selbst für letzten Sonntag. 

Freu mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. April 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> wenn eure Lieferanten noch nichtmal Schrauben beherrschen, muss ich mir Gedanken wegen der Qualität des Carbon Rahmens an sich machen?
> 
> ...



Carbonrahmen Herstellung und Endmontage der Teile geschieht in unterschiedlichen Werken. Ergo sind das unterschiedliche Prozesse, Firmen und Mitarbeiter.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (27. April 2015)

jo ach ne was ganz neues..

meine vermutung war nur, wenn in dem einen Teil der Produktkette geschlampt wird, wer garantiert mir, dass bei dem heikleren Carbonpart nicht genauso fachfremde am werk sind? jedenfalls fährt bei mir ein ungutes gefühl mit nach den zwei krassen montagepatzern.. jo bodo du kannst nix dafür...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. April 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> jo ach ne was ganz neues..
> 
> meine vermutung war nur, wenn in dem einen Teil der Produktkette geschlampt wird, wer garantiert mir, dass bei dem heikleren Carbonpart nicht genauso fachfremde am werk sind? jedenfalls fährt bei mir ein ungutes gefühl mit nach den zwei krassen montagepatzern.. jo bodo du kannst nix dafür...



Hi,

bzgl. der Carbonparts solltest Du dir keine unnötigen Gedanken machen. Die Carbon Rahmen/Teile haben striktere Prüfprozesse und werden sorgfältigste getestet und auch produziert. Bei jedem Rahmen kann die Produktionskette nachvollzogen werden, dies ist bei der letztendlichen Montagekette in unterschiedlichen Stationen/Ländern (derzeit) noch nicht möglich. Aber wie gesagt: wir prüfen gerade die Abläufe um solche (unnötigen) Fehler zukünftig vermeiden zu können. Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass uns diese Geschichte auch echt wurmt!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ghostbiker1 (27. April 2015)

"Die Carbon Rahmen/Teile haben striktere Prüfprozesse und werden sorgfältigste getestet"

Das ist gut zu hören! Ihr solltest auch bedenken, dass herausfallende Schrauben oder durchgescheuerte Carbonstellen auch Stürze mit schweren Folgen hervorrufen können, also sollten diese Teile der Montage genauso kritisch geprüft werden wie die Carbonrahmenherstellung selbst...

Manchen Käufern werden solche MontageM
mängel nämlich garnicht oder zu spät auffallen, nicht alle sind hier im Forum!

Aber Ihr macht das schon!


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. April 2015)

Du redest von Produkthaftung.....


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. April 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> "Die Carbon Rahmen/Teile haben striktere Prüfprozesse und werden sorgfältigste getestet"
> 
> Das ist gut zu hören! Ihr solltest auch bedenken, dass herausfallende Schrauben oder durchgescheuerte Carbonstellen auch Stürze mit schweren Folgen hervorrufen können, also sollten diese Teile der Montage genauso kritisch geprüft werden wie die Carbonrahmenherstellung selbst...
> 
> ...



Also ich würde das Bike an Deiner Stelle verkaufen, sonst kannst Du gar nicht mehr mit freiem Kopf fahren, das wollen wir doch nicht


----------



## reflux (27. April 2015)

Wie genau funktionieren die zugführungen für das interne Kabel vom Schlagwerk ? Ich will das Kabel weiter in den Rahmen stecken (vom schaltwerk aus gesehen) , da das Kabel am KB schleift . Muss ich da was beachten ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2015)

.


----------



## reflux (27. April 2015)

Gute Idee - Danke !


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2015)

.


----------



## reflux (28. April 2015)

Dann los  dachte , dass das die Alternative ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2015)

.


----------



## JEUS (28. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Im Freundeskreis tummeln sich mittlerweile schon 4 Slide 160 Carbon aus 2015.
2x X01
2x 9.0

Bisher sind folgende Dinge aufgefallen:

- Schaltauge dreht sich bei 3 von 4 Bikes <- (Lösung mit Heißkleber läuft)
- Kassette beim X01 Zahn raus gebrochen
- Lagerschraube raus gedreht (2 von 4) <- (Lösung mit Loctite läuft)
- Steuersatz nachgezogen <- (Ich kontrolliere ständig alle Schrauben, erst Recht wenn ein Bike neu ist)

Aus dem Freundeskreis sind alle mit ihrem Bike maximal zufrieden!
Hier im Forum wurden schon viele Lösungswege aufgezeigt, die angefallenen Fehler zu beheben.
Das RADON Team ist immer hilfsbereit. Der Service ist für einen Versender gut.

Das Fahrwerk ist der Hammer!
Ich selber fahre das X01 und bin glücklich.
Ich hatte vorher eine Solo Air Pike und habe meine Pike am Slide jetzt mit Token aufgemotzt.
Der Hammer was diese Gabel leistet. Der Dämpfer kommt jetzt auch noch dran.


----------



## ron101 (28. April 2015)

Hallo

Habe bei meiner X01 am Slide 8SE so ein Rattern beim Pedalieren unter starker Last auf den ca. grössten 3 Ritzeln (also in den 3 kleinsten Gängen).
Wenn der Antrieb frisch geputzt ist und die Kette prima frisch geschmiert, dann ist es nicht vorhanden.
So nach 3 Ausfahrten auch bei den in der letzten Zeit trockenen Bedingungen fängt es wieder an.
Ich reinige das Bike nicht nach jeder Fahrt bei trockenem schönen Wetter.

Die Kette habe ich mal mit der normalen Kettenlehre nachgemessen, die scheint noch in Ordnung zu sein. Nehme mal an man kann die 11fach Ketten mit der normalen Kettenlehre testen.
Schalten tut es eigentlich auch prima.

Hat da wer eine Idee?

PS: Die Hauptlagerschraube sitzt seit 1 Jahr fest und hat sich bisher noch nicht gelöst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (28. April 2015)

@Comfortbiker
Danke, gute Idee hatte letzthin einen Ast dazwischen gekriegt, könnte gut sein dass sich da was verstellt hatte.

Cheers
ron


----------



## boarderking (28. April 2015)

JEUS schrieb:


> meine Pike am Slide jetzt mit Token


wie?


----------



## brevilo (28. April 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Falls bei euren Bikes auch das Problem auftreten sollte, bitte folgende Schritte durchführen:
> 
> - Schraube/Gewinde säubern und komplett entfetten (z.B. mit Bremsenreiniger)
> - Schraube/Gewinde auf mögliche Schäden prüfen
> - Schraube *NUR* mit blauem, mittelfesten Locktide versehen und mit 12Nm anziehen



Danke @Radon-Bikes für das klare Statement. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass die selbstständige Durchführung der obigen Schritte (beim 9.0 inkl. Kurbeldemontage!) nicht zu irgendeinem Garantieverlust führt? Ich weiß, MTBs sind auch zum Schrauben da, aber ich würde gerne sicher gehen.

Eine Frage dann noch zum Loctite (bzw. UHU Schraubensicher mittelfest): gibt's ne Faustregel wie viel man nehmen sollte? Einen Punkt, einen Ring um's Gewinde (am Ende oder am Kopf?), komplett eintauchen?

Danke


----------



## ron101 (28. April 2015)

Das Rattern geht auch nicht weg wenn ich an der Stellschraube am Schalthebel drehe.

Cheers
ron


----------



## boarderking (28. April 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wenn der Antrieb frisch geputzt ist und die Kette prima frisch geschmiert, dann ist es nicht vorhanden



dann würde ich putzen.....

oder: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...n-sie-ihre-schaltung-perfekt-ein.253209.2.htm

oder das Schaltauge kontrollieren, soll sich ja an den Carbonrahmen gelegentlich drehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2015)

.


----------



## ron101 (28. April 2015)

Ja putze meine Karre ja eigentlich häufig aber auch nicht gerade nach jeder Fahrt ;-)
Das Schaltauge hatte ich mal eingeklebt resp. das zu grosse Loch aufgegossen, drehen kann man es nicht, das sitzt fest.
Also ich meine wenn die Schraube auch festgezogen ist.
Hmm schalten tut es eigentlich auch prima, wüsste nicht was ich da anderst einstellen sollte/könnte.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (28. April 2015)

Habe etwa 1.5 Kettenglieder abstand vom Schaltröllchen zum grössten Ritzel, entspricht ca. 1cm Vertikaler Abstand.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (28. April 2015)

Hatte mich beim einstellen eher an den etwas grösseren Abstand gehalten:







Vieleicht mach ich halt mal eine neue Kette drauf.

Messt Ihr die 11fach Ketten auch mit der normalen Messlehre, wie die anderen z.B. 9fach Ketten?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (28. April 2015)

Alos öl hast du mehr als genug auf der kette ^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2015)

.


----------



## Dusius (28. April 2015)

We alt ist die Kette denn?
Ich messe meine eigentlich nie nach und tausche sie einfach alle ca. 6 monate. 
Wie sehen denn die kleinen rädchen aus? sind sie abgenutzt ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2015)

.


----------



## Dusius (28. April 2015)

Ja ^^ aber schaut aus wie dreck der sich an zu viel öl festgesetzt hat ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2015)

.


----------



## boarderking (29. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Oder schleift die Kette an der Kettenführung




klar auch ne Möglichkeit, sollte man aber sehen....


----------



## ron101 (29. April 2015)

Streifen tut nix, die Kefü habe ich abmontiert. Werde die aber vermutlich wieder montiren.
Rattern tut es nur unter vollast, aber dies ist bei mir die ersten 500 hm der Fall.

Kette ist ca. 1 Jahr alt. Früher die Shimano Ketten musste ich meistens auch Jährlich wechseln.
Werde mir mal eine neue besorgen, obschon der Parktool Kettenprüfer meint sie sei noch in Ordnung.
Vieleicht stimmt das bei 11fach nicht.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (29. April 2015)

Die 11 Fach ist ja einfach nur schmaler denke ich


----------



## ron101 (29. April 2015)

Ja das denk ich auch, nur erstaunt es mich, dass die immer noch gut angezeigt wird mit der Lehre.
Die Shimano XT Ketten waren früher bei mir nach ca. 10 Monaten durch.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2015)

.


----------



## Dusius (29. April 2015)

Ich würde im Zweifel dem Ding nicht trauen und ne neue kaufen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2015)

.


----------



## baumfreund (29. April 2015)

hi leute hab mich hier noch nicht zu wort gemeldet, aber still mitgelesen hab ein sc8 2015 gekauft im hab das mit der lagerschraube gestern kontrolliert: kein fett und sicherung war auch drauf. 
schalt auge hab ich ersetzt was bis zu dem zeitpunkt aber fest und das syntace schaltauge war auch sehr fumelig einzupassen. sonst alles soweit ok


----------



## JEUS (29. April 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> wie?



Ich habe wie in einem anderen Beitrag hier im Forum, die original Token aufgebohrt und dann eingebaut. Die Gabel ist dadurch wesentlich besser geworden. 
Viele meinen dass man die Gabeln dann mit gleichem Druck vergleichen muss. 
Man sollte die gleiche SAG einstellen, dann läuft es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3ddi (29. April 2015)

wie hoch ist das Anzugsdrehmoment der Bremssattelschrauben am Hinterbau?


----------



## brevilo (29. April 2015)

r3ddi schrieb:


> wie hoch ist das Anzugsdrehmoment der Bremssattelschrauben am Hinterbau?



Hilft das Handbuch? Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann 9-10 Nm.


----------



## brevilo (29. April 2015)

Gerne nochmal an alle:



brevilo schrieb:


> Eine Frage dann noch zum Loctite (bzw. UHU Schraubensicher mittelfest): gibt's ne Faustregel wie viel man nehmen sollte? Einen Punkt (wo genau?), einen Ring um's Gewinde (am Fuß oder am Kopf?), einen Streifen längs am Gewinde, Gewinde komplett eintauchen?



Danke


----------



## ASt (29. April 2015)

Ich habe mich jetzt mit dem Problem des lockeren Schaltauges auseinandergesetzt.
Nach der näheren Betrachtung liegt das Problem nicht alleine an dem vorderen kleinen Loch, sondern auch an dem für die Schraube. Die Schraube sitzt da zu locker, so wackelt das ganze sowohl vorne als auch hinten.

Ich wollte das Loch nicht permanent mit Kleber oder Epoxy kleiner machen, dadurch wäre die Kompatibilität mit anderen Schaltaugen womöglich verloren. Stattdessen habe ich mich für die Abstandshalter an dem Schaltauge und um die Schraube entschieden.
Dafür habe ich ein Stück der Aludose sowie Aluklebeband (Alu mit Klebeschicht) verwendet. Aus der Dose habe ich ein Ring für den Rahmen gefertigt und an die notwendige Dicke mit Aluband gebracht; um den Pin am Schaltauge habe ich auch ein Stück Band gewickelt.

Das ganze hat gut funktioniert und jetzt wackelt das Schaltauge auch bei der nicht zu fest gezogenen Schraube nicht.


----------



## radmodi (30. April 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt mit dem Problem des lockeren Schaltauges auseinandergesetzt.
> Nach der näheren Betrachtung liegt das Problem nicht alleine an dem vorderen kleinen Loch, sondern auch an dem für die Schraube. Die Schraube sitzt da zu locker, so wackelt das ganze sowohl vorne als auch hinten.
> 
> Ich wollte das Loch nicht permanent mit Kleber oder Epoxy kleiner machen, dadurch wäre die Kompatibilität mit anderen Schaltaugen womöglich verloren. Stattdessen habe ich mich für die Abstandshalter an dem Schaltauge und um die Schraube entschieden.
> ...


Servus,
hättest du bitte ein Foto für uns?
Danke!


----------



## brevilo (30. April 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Aus der Dose habe ich ein Ring für den Rahmen gefertigt und an die notwendige Dicke mit Aluband gebracht; um den Pin am Schaltauge habe ich auch ein Stück Band gewickelt.



Sehr schön! Genau so etwas hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen, aber die konkrete Idee mit der Dose als Material fehlte mir noch, bzw. ist deutlich günstiger als mein Ansatz mit einer CNC-Fräse


----------



## r3ddi (30. April 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Hilft das Handbuch? Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann 9-10 Nm.


Fragt sich, ob der Rahmen das mitmacht?


----------



## Dusius (30. April 2015)

Mach 5 das hält und macht er auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## Ma4ik (30. April 2015)

Ist doch schön, man kauft sich ein Bike für 3500-3800 Euro und dann muss man noch ein "workarround" am Bike vornehmen damit es förmlich hält. Das finde ich super, wieso kann man das Bike nicht gleich als "Kit" anbieten und jeder Käufer schraubt sich das Bike nach belieben zusammen, sehr sehr absurd was @radon da abliefert, die Probleme mit dem Hauptlager sowas ist die Spitze des Eisberges. Ich bin bin gespannt bis die erste Klage gegen den Hersteller eingereicht wird, ist ja wie bei GM in den USA. Der Kunde hat eben bei dem Preis eben auch eine Qualität verdient, diese wird leider nicht geliefert und darum MUSS der Hersteller das nachbessern ggf. am besten eine Rückruf Aktion starten und die Käufer zu schützen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (30. April 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, man kauft sich ein Bike für 3500-3800 Euro und dann muss man noch ein "workarround" am Bike vornehmen damit es förmlich hält. Das finde ich super, wieso kann man das Bike nicht gleich als "Kit" anbieten und jeder Käufer schraubt sich das Bike nach belieben zusammen, sehr sehr absurd was @radon da abliefert, die Probleme mit dem Hauptlager sowas ist die Spitze des Eisberges. Ich bin bin gespannt bis die erste Klage gegen den Hersteller eingereicht wird, ist ja wie bei GM in den USA. Der Kunde hat eben bei dem Preis eben auch eine Qualität verdient, diese wird leider nicht geliefert und darum MUSS der Hersteller das nachbessern ggf. am besten eine Rückruf Aktion starten und die Käufer zu schützen!


Ich muss ehrlich sagen, verglichen mit anderen, teilweise viel teuereren Bikes hat Radon wesentlich weniger Probleme, und diese sind gut lösbar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (30. April 2015)

Ich bin auch etwas zwiegepalten. Wenn auch im Vergleich zu andren Anbietern sehr günstig sind 3600Eur für ein "Fahrrad" immer noch verdammt viel Geld! Da kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht akzeptiert werden, dass das Schaltauge nur mit einer Bastellösung hält! Ich werde da jedenfalls nix rum-oder reinschmieren, wenn Folgeschäden entstehen wende ich mich an Radon!

Die Sache mit dem Hauptlager ist zwar auch selten dumm aber kann halbwegs ok selbst behoben werden, jedoch wird es auch Käufer geben, die es nicht bemerken oder für Abhilfe sorgen. Legt sich von denen dann einer im downhill ab, weil die Schraube in die Kettenblätter rutscht(ja es gibt auch welche, die die Kefü abmontieren) viel Spaß! Hier sollte man die Kunden ALLE offiziell benachrichtigen nicht nur hier im Forum.


----------



## Dusius (30. April 2015)

Ich denke ihr seid eher die Leute für einen shop, dort zahlt ihr dann halt könnt euch dann aber gleich dort ausheulen.
Immer mal die schrauben zu kontrollieren sollte eh klar sein, glaube das steht sogar irgendwo.
Um so Dinge muss man sich einfach kümmern.

Edit:
Und was die Sache mit dem Benachrichtigen angeht, wieso sollte das gemacht werden? und vor allem wie?
Schau dir mal die Automobiel Industrie an, wenn da im Nachhinein ein Fehler entdeckt wird, wird auch nicht gleich jeder benachrichtigt.
Es wird geschaut was passieren kann und wie wahrscheinlich es is dass es passiert, dann wird verglichen welcher schaden höher ist, der, dass halt mal jemand stirbt oder eben eine Information an alle Kunden, die enorme Kosten mit Rückrufaktionen usw. mit sich bringt.
Hier geht es wie überall um Geld.

Langsam nervt es einfach hier immer diese Diskussion und immer dieses Gejammer, man könnte ja fast schon meinen das Rad hat ein ernsthaftes Problem. Die letzten 10 oder 20 Seiten immer das selbe..
Bitte kauft euch einfach ein anderes bike.


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. April 2015)

Sehe ich nicht so.
Mängelfreiheit bzw Qualität ist eine Produkteigenschaft und keine Frage des Vertriebsweges.


----------



## ASt (30. April 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Langsam nervt es einfach hier immer diese Diskussion und immer dieses Gejammer, man könnte ja fast schon meinen das Rad hat ein ernsthaftes Problem. Die letzten 10 oder 20 Seiten immer das selbe..
> Bitte kauft euch einfach ein anderes bike.


Die Probleme, vor allem mit dem Schaltauge, gibt es aber wirklich. Und sie sind nicht so harmlos, wenn sie nicht behoben sind. Ich habe bereits wegen des verdrehten Schaltauges das Schaltwerk in die Speichen bekommen. Mein Glück, dass es beim Anstieg passiert ist.

Um so wichtiger ist es, dass hier über alle bekannten Probleme gesprochen wird. Leute, weiter so! Aber nicht jammern, sondern bitte sachlich berichten. Und hoffentlich werden die Probleme, wie das von der Schraube, von Radon erkannt und treten in Zukunft nicht mehr auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi07 (30. April 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Die Probleme, vor allem mit dem Schaltauge, gibt es aber wirklich. Und sie sind nicht so harmlos, wenn sie nicht behoben sind. Ich habe bereits wegen des verdrehten Schaltauges das Schaltwerk in die Speichen bekommen. Mein Glück, dass es beim Anstieg passiert ist.
> 
> Um so wichtiger ist es, dass hier über alle bekannten Probleme gesprochen wird. Leute, weiter so! Aber nicht jammern, sondern bitte sachlich berichten. Und hoffentlich werden die Probleme, wie das von der Schraube, von Radon erkannt und treten in Zukunft nicht mehr auf.



Das was du schreibst ist schon richtig. Aber wenn RADON schon von mehreren Käufern hingewiesen wird und die das auch aktuell wissen, dann sollten - wie auch schon oben erwähnt - die Käufer offiziell von RADON angeschrieben werden, auf die Fehlkonstruktion hingewiesen werden und auch Wege aufzeigen den Fehler selber zu beheben oder beheben zu lassen. (evtl. vom Radon-Partner)

Sowas nennt man dann wohl Kundennähe...

Ich denke nicht jeder hier ist der ultimative Schrauber. Gerade darum sollte ein Käufer eines Versender-Bikes davon ausgehen können, dass technisch am Bike alles in Ordnung ist. Klar sollte sein, dass jeder sein Schrauben auf Festigkeit überprüft, oder seine Reifen aufpumpen kann...

Grundsätzliche Konstruktionsfehler durch die Käufer beheben zu lassen kann aber nicht im Sinne von RADON sein - SORRY...

Ich werde mein X01 beobachten und sollte irgendetwas sein, das ich mit meinen Mitteln nicht leicht beheben kann, wird das Bike in den Karton gepackt und wieder zurückgeschickt.

[meine Meinung]


----------



## Nesium (30. April 2015)

Mein 8.0 SE ist super, auch mit abmontierter Kefü nichts von Lebensgefährlich. Panikmache brauchts mal gar nicht! Da habe von anderen Herstellern schon viel schlimmeres gesehen, was dann wirklich Angst macht!


----------



## Ma4ik (30. April 2015)

Zachi07 richtig erkannt, ich mein wieviel Leute kaufen sich ein Top Bike und wollen damit fahren und geben es vielleicht 1 x im Jahr zum Service Check ab und Schrauben nie selber, nicht jeder der ein Bike kauft ist gleich ein Zweiradmechaniker. @radon sollte zumindest jeden Käufer eben daraufhin anschreiben wie du schon sagst und den Käufer sagen was passieren kann und was genau zu tun ist, bzgl. Rückabwicklung und Behebung, denn sicher von denn ganzen Radon Käufer ist im Forum keine 5% davon hier angemeldet. Da muss einfach mehr kommen und man kann keinem Käufer vorwerfen er muss sich ständig im Internet umhören was mit dem Rad so an Probleme aufkommt mit der Zeit, da muss der Hersteller sich ganz klar an die Käufer wenden, das ist dann auch SERVICE! Per Post, Brief aber nicht im Internet in einem Forum sich dazu äußern!


----------



## Nesium (30. April 2015)

Er muss sich ja auch nicht nur im Internet umhören. Der Käufer wo Probs mit seinem Bike hat darf sich ja auch telefonisch beim Service melden und Servicepartner gibts ja auch immer wie mehr. Radon ist da sicher breiter vertreten als andere Versender.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (30. April 2015)

Also das Problem mit der Schraube ist ganz sicher kein Konstruktionsfehler, denke ich.
Die Erklärung von Radeon aus ist sehr nachvollziehbar ...

Ich hab bei meinem x01 im Winter Gaudi halber, die Lager nachgefettet, wäre nicht wirklich nötig gewesen, dabei war unsere “Problemschraube“ schön fest drin in cm. Schraubensicherung.
Nur hab ich leichtsinnigerweise keine neue draufgemacht und siehe da nach einiger Zeit ist sie langsam rausgewandert, hab ich aber rechtzeitig gemerkt und mit Loctite wieder eingebaut .
Jetzt war ich sogar mal damit in Osternohe und alles hält.

Ergo ohne schraubensicherung hält nicht.

 Mit Sicherung funktioniert


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (30. April 2015)

DUSIUS ist woohl noch etwas unerfahren, was schwere Stürze durch Material/Montagefehler angeht. Ist ja schön für ihn dass er bisher Glück gehabt hat. Wenn einem aber schonmal rahmen, sattelstützen und innenlager(vierkant) während voller Fahrt gebrochen sind, hat man irgendwann keine Lust mehr Versuchskaninchen für nicht ausgereifte Teile oder eben auch fehlerhafte Monatge zu spielen!

Das hat nichts mit Panikmache zu tun sondern soll die Hersteller in ihrer Verantwortung sensibilisieren. Bei Stürzen mit Personenschäden können auch einzelne Personen verknackt werden, wenn hier nicht prozessgemäß gearbeitet wird. Ist aber kein alleiniges Radonproblem.

Über solche Seiten wie hier haben wir Endverbraucher die Möglichkeit, Druck zu machen und uns nicht alles bieten zu lassen.


----------



## Nesium (30. April 2015)

In der Endmontage dürfte definitiv sorgfältiger gearbeitet werden. Aber eben, bessere Leute + mehr Zeitaufwand = Bike teurer


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

.


----------



## Dusius (30. April 2015)

Also sicher will ich nicht das jemandem was passiert oder das man alles auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte, bin aber der Meinung so sachen wie die Schreiben und gerade DIE DIE SICH LÖST sollte JEDER selber immer mal wieder kontrollieren und gerade am ANFANG mehr als einmal und vielleicht auch immer mal zwischendurch bei den ersten ausfahrten.
Kein Mensch egal wo und bei was kann dir garantieren das sich eine Schraube nicht lößt, es sind nunmal Schrauben.

Und sicher kann man hier über Probleme reden und is auch gut das sie angesprochen werden...

Mich nervt es einfach wenn ich seit Wochen nur noch dies und das von der Schraube höre und wie scheisse Radon doch ist und sowas geht doch nicht blablabla..
Sie kennen das Problem und haben sogar schon gesagt in welchen Zeitraum das so verarbeitet wurde und es ist abgestellt (sollte zumindest sein) Ich denke Radon hat genug getan, jeder hier weiß mittlerweile was er zu tun hat wenn er das Problem hat.

Wer nicht selbst immer mal einen Blick auf sein Bike wirft is selber schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealTobiTobsen (30. April 2015)

@Dusius & comfortbiker: Danke! und jetzt alle high in den mai!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

.


----------



## ron101 (30. April 2015)

Habe an meinem 8Se vor einiger Zeit die kefü demontiert, da sie ja gemäss Sram nicht benötigt wird.
Die Kette ist mir seither schon 3 mal rausgesprungen, bei Treppenabfahrten und halt nicht im grössten Ritzel.
Werde mir das Ding wohl mal bei Gelegenheit wieder montieren.

cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (30. April 2015)

Hmmm also habe die selbe Kurbel bei mir montiert wie auf dem 8se is und habe die Kette noch nie verloren egal was ich mache


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

.


----------



## enno112 (30. April 2015)

Ich hab meine Bikes in Bonn abgeholt und musste jedesmal, soweit ich mich erinnere, keine Adresse hinterlassen!
Daher würde ich von einer Rückrufaktion o.ä. von der ihr sprecht also nichts erfahren.
Aber, das Bike ist ein Sportgerät und kein Baumarktrad/Freizeitrad und daher ist es doch wohl selbstverständlich das ich ab und an alles kontrolliere. Erst recht wenn ich hier höre was einige alles damit fahren...
Beim Fußball spielt doch auch keiner mit einem Ball ohne richtigen Luftdruck, beim Klettern kontrolliert doch auch jeder selbst sein Seil,...!
Wenn ich einen Mangel feststelle rufe ich an und frag nach, wie im richtigen Leben halt.
Ich jedenfalls finde es mehr als löblich, dass Radon/H&S, der Chefentwickler Bodo,... sich hier äußern und Lösungsvorschläge unterbreiten
Ist nicht die Tagesordnung in dem Geschäft!
Natürlich ist ein Mangel sehr ärgerlich, aber es gab immer Lösungsvorschläge seitens Radon!
Also, kommt wieder runter, setzt euch aufs Bike und sucht den nächsten schönen Trail...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Mai 2015)

Nach der ganzen Problemwälzerei habe ich mal eine Frage: Wieviel Sattelüberhöhung fahrt ihr so an euren Slides? [dämliche-Frage-Modus an: Und wo misst man diese?] Bei mir sind es jedenfalls zwischen Sattel und Oberkante Vorbau am Lenkkopf ca. 70 mm. Finde ich für ein Enduro ein bisschen viel, oder nicht? Dabei habe ich meine Reverb nur da 25 mm aus dem Sattelrohr ausgezogen.

Dummerweise hat man auf das Kürzen des Gabelschafts leider keinen Einfluss, so dass man gezwungen ist, über einen Vorbau mit Rise bzw. einen Lenker mit mehr Rise entgegenzusteuern.


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2015)

Die Sattelüberhöhung wird gemessen von Oberkante Sattel (wo man drauf sitzt) bis zur Mitte des Lenkergriffes rechts oder links. Denn wenn Du ein Lenker mit rise fährst bringt das Maß am Vorbau rein gar nichts. Ein Lenker mit 40mm rise aber nur 6° Vorbau könnte schon den Sattel auf gleiche Höhe bringen wie die Lenkerenden, und nur daran hält man sich auch fest, daher ist der Vorbau uninteressant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Sattelüberhöhung wird gemessen von Oberkante Sattel (wo man drauf sitzt) bis zur Mitte des Lenkergriffes rechts oder links. Denn wenn Du ein Lenker mit rise fährst bringt das Maß am Vorbau rein gar nichts. Ein Lenker mit 40mm rise aber nur 6° Vorbau könnte schon den Sattel auf gleiche Höhe bringen wie die Lenkerenden, und nur daran hält man sich auch fest, daher ist der Vorbau uninteressant.



Okay, das habe ich mir so ähnlich gedacht. Macht Sinn. Und wieviel Sattelüberhöhung sollte es idealerweise beim Slide sein?


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Okay, das habe ich mir so ähnlich gedacht. Macht Sinn. Und wieviel Sattelüberhöhung sollte es idealerweise beim Slide sein?



Die ideale Sattelüberhöhung ist beim Slide genauso wie bei jedem anderen Bike -> ....	   genau, es gibt KEIN Mass, es muß DIR passen, DU darfst keine Nackenschmerzen und Handgelenkschmerzen bekommen, DU mußt Dich sicher fühlen und für DICH ausreichend Druck auf dem Vorderrad sein. Dann ist es optimal. Es ist egal was andere sagen oder denken oder glauben zu wissen...

Ich fahre mein Bike mit 0mm Sattelüberhöhung und es ist als Marathon- und Tourenbike für mich ideal. Andere sagen das geht gar nicht, der Lenker muß runter. Was ein Unfug.


----------



## Saabway (1. Mai 2015)

Ds ist ja Geschmackssache. Oder wie weit man den Kopf auf die Dauer nach hinten nehmen möchte (je tiefer der Lenker umso sportlicher, mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad, nicht bequem).
Aber zuerst stellt man sich doch eigentlich die Sattelhöhe so ein daß man maximal gut treten kann. Der Rest ergibt sich aus der Geo des Rades, mit den Spacern, falls vorhanden, hat man eine Einstellmöglichkeit die man probieren könnte, oder man tauscht Lenker oder Vorbau oder beides aus.


----------



## brevilo (1. Mai 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> sollte JEDER selber immer mal wieder kontrollieren und gerade am ANFANG mehr als einmal und vielleicht auch immer mal zwischendurch bei den ersten ausfahrten.



Sehe ich auch so. Dazu aber eine Frage an @Radon-Bikes und die versierten Schrauber hier: welche Schrauben sind am Slide denn, neben der rechten Hauptlagerschraube, mit Loctite versehen? Ich würde gerne sicherstellen, dass ich durch die Überprüfung des korrekten Anzugs aller Schrauben nicht unabsichtlich/unwissend deren Schraubensicherung löse...

Danke


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (1. Mai 2015)

...Alle...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Die ideale Sattelüberhöhung ist beim Slide genauso wie bei jedem anderen Bike -> ....	   genau, es gibt KEIN Mass, es muß DIR passen, DU darfst keine Nackenschmerzen und Handgelenkschmerzen bekommen, DU mußt Dich sicher fühlen und für DICH ausreichend Druck auf dem Vorderrad sein. Dann ist es optimal. Es ist egal was andere sagen oder denken oder glauben zu wissen...
> 
> Ich fahre mein Bike mit 0mm Sattelüberhöhung und es ist als Marathon- und Tourenbike für mich ideal. Andere sagen das geht gar nicht, der Lenker muß runter. Was ein Unfug.





Saabway schrieb:


> Ds ist ja Geschmackssache. Oder wie weit man den Kopf auf die Dauer nach hinten nehmen möchte (je tiefer der Lenker umso sportlicher, mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad, nicht bequem).
> Aber zuerst stellt man sich doch eigentlich die Sattelhöhe so ein daß man maximal gut treten kann. Der Rest ergibt sich aus der Geo des Rades, mit den Spacern, falls vorhanden, hat man eine Einstellmöglichkeit die man probieren könnte, oder man tauscht Lenker oder Vorbau oder beides aus.



Das ist mir schon klar. An den Vorbau dachte ich deswegen, weil der originale Raceface Atlas 0 Grad Rise hat. 

Werde zunächst mal ein bisschen mit einem höheren Lenker rumprobieren. 

Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Mai 2015)

Ich habe es so an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst:

Der 780mm breite Lenker war mir viel zu breit. Zuerst also die ganzen Armaturen jeweils um 2cm nach innen verschoben. Somit bin ich weiter gefahren, um zu schauen, ob mir das langt, bevor ich den Lenker kürze. Ich wollte den orangefarbenen Lenker eigentlich trotz Mehrgewicht behalten, wegen der Optik. Fährst Du weniger breit, bist Du von der Haltung weniger tief unten.
Den Vorbau getauscht. Bergauf war es top aber bergab etwas zu gestreckt nach unten. Deswegen den 65mm Raceface 0° Vorbau gegen Bontrager Rythm Pro 50mm 6° Vorbau getauscht. Das fährt sich immer noch super bergauf und weniger getreckt bergab.
So fahre ich jetzt noch ne Weile rum. Passt es dann immer noch nicht, dann würde ich auf einen Lenker mit mehr Rize gehen. Wobei ich kaum Sattelüberhöhung fahre. Die Reverb ist komplett im Rahmen bei mir. Ich denke Schritt 3 kann ich mir sparen und muss nur noch den Lenker kürzen lassen, weil der 2cm jeweils aus den Griffen rausschaut. 740mm Lenkerbreite reicht mir bei meiner Grösse locker aus (ich hatte vorher 685mm am Remedy).


----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. An den Vorbau dachte ich deswegen, weil der originale Raceface Atlas 0 Grad Rise hat.
> 
> Werde zunächst mal ein bisschen mit einem höheren Lenker rumprobieren.
> 
> Danke euch!



Die 6 Grad merkst Du erst ab einer bestimmten Vorbaulänge weil das so wenig Steigung ist...
bei 6° und Lenkerklemmung nach 40mm sind es 4mm
bei 6° und Lenkerklemmung nach 60mm sind es 7mm
bei 6° und Lenkerklemmung nach 80mm sind es 9mm

Das ist so wenig damit kannst Du keine Sattelüberhöhung kompensieren. 5mm sind praktisch nicht spürbar, außer im Kopf, weil Du weißt dass es anders ist, aber beim blinden Draufsetzten würdest Du es nicht merken.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Mai 2015)

Ist mir klar. Ich habe ja auch keine Sattelüberhöhung und brauch auch keinen steileren Vorbau. Für mich taugt es so. Der Vorbau ist halt günstiger, als ein Carbonlenker. Das ist schneller getestet. Beim Lenker gibt es wieder mehrere Parameter: Breite, Rize, Backsweep, ...


----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ist mir klar. Ich habe ja auch keine Sattelüberhöhung und brauch auch keinen steileren Vorbau. Für mich taugt es so. Der Vorbau ist halt günstiger, als ein Carbonlenker. Das ist schneller getestet. Beim Lenker gibt es wieder mehrere Parameter: Breite, Rize, Backsweep, ...



Ich wollte dem anderen Kollegen Rothaarsteiger unter die Arme greifen


----------



## brevilo (2. Mai 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> ...Alle...



Ist das ein Antwort auf meine Frage? Falls ja, wieso das? Z.B. Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Pedale... alles ohne Loctite, sondern normalerweise mit Montagefett...


----------



## boarderking (2. Mai 2015)

brevilo schrieb:


> Ist das ein Antwort auf meine Frage? Falls ja, wieso das? Z.B. Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Pedale... alles ohne Loctite, sondern normalerweise mit Montagefett...



ich denke er wollte damit sagen "alle Lagerschrauben"-- ansonsten scheinst du die Antwort ja bereits zu kennen....

Loctite sollte sonst noch auf die Befestigungen der Bremssattel!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> ich denke er wollte damit sagen "alle Lagerschrauben"-- ansonsten scheinst du die Antwort ja bereits zu kennen....
> 
> Loctite sollte sonst noch auf die Befestigungen der Bremssattel!


...und den Schrauben der Bremsscheiben 

tapatapadu


----------



## brevilo (3. Mai 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> ansonsten scheinst du die Antwort ja bereits zu kennen....



Nö, nicht wirklich. Ich habe nur die aufgelistet, die ich bei der Erstmontage ohnehin anfassen musste...

Ich starte hier mal wieder eine Liste dafür, da diese Frage bestimmt auch noch andere haben (werden):

Mit Schraubensicherung (Loctite/UHU mittelfest)
Lagerschrauben
Bremssättel
Bremsscheiben

Mit Montagefett (wann/wo Anti-Seize Montagepaste?)
Pedale
Sattelstütze
Lenkerklemmung
Lenkeranbauteile
Schaltwerkbefestigung
Steckachsengewinde
Innenlagerverschraubung

Noch zu klären!
Vorbauklemmung
Tretkurbel (links)

Schaultaugenschraube
Was fehlt noch?

Bitte helft mit die offenen/fehlenden Dinge nachzutragen oder vorhandene zu korrigieren. Wie gesagt, @Radon-Bikes ist ausdrücklich eingeladen sich zu beteiligen. Vielleicht bekommen wir hier ja eine Referenzliste zusammen.

Danke


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. Mai 2015)

Mit "Alle" meinte ich selbstverständlich nur die Lagerpunkte, so hatte ich die Frage verstanden! Fett würde ICH abgesehen von Sonderfallen wie z.B. Steckeckachsgewinde, Pedalgewinde, "Kurbelzentralschraube" (Sram) nie auf irgendwelche Gewinde schmieren, weil es das Anzugmoment total verfälscht. D.h. du ziehst die Schraube zu fest an, weil die Reibung herabgesetzt ist - kann dazu führen das das empfindliche Alugewinde geschrottet wird! 
Mach' dir einfach nicht so viel Stress, check' doch einfach mit einem geeigneten Inbuschlüssel ob alles fest ist und fahr' das verdammte Ding - macht nämlich echt Laune!


----------



## boarderking (3. Mai 2015)

Teilweise wird aber auch das Drehmoment schon in Bezug azf ein gefettetes Gewinde angegeben.
Z.B. bei der Schaltwerkbefestigung (SRAM):







Google hilf eigentlich in fast allen Fällen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czar (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo, weiß jemand auswendig, welche Breite das Hinterrad vom Slide 160 Carbon und dementsprechend die Steckachse hat. Der Griffhebel ist mir hängengeblieben und abgebrochen und ich will eine neue besorgen, weiß aber nicht ob 135, 142 oder 150  *12.
Vielen Dank


----------



## PatrickCUX (3. Mai 2015)

X12-Achse, 142*12mm


----------



## brevilo (3. Mai 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> check' doch einfach mit einem geeigneten Inbuschlüssel ob alles fest ist



Genau hier liegt das ursprüngliche Problem, denn einfaches Probieren/Nachziehen macht doch im Zweifel das Loctite "auf", oder nicht? Deswegen würde ich ja gerne wissen, wo überall Loctite verwendet wird, damit ich die Schrauben ggf. auch wieder ordentlich sichere.

Andererseits möchte ich gerne alle anderen Schrauben sicher festziehen, und sie trotzdem leicht wieder lösen können, also ein Festfressen verhindern. Aber ich weiß, das scheint leider ein endloses Thema zu sein - gerade für die Rookies unter den Hobbyschraubern...



Hypermotard schrieb:


> Mach' dir einfach nicht so viel Stress ... und fahr' das verdammte Ding - macht nämlich echt Laune!


Tu' ich nicht. Ich weiß nur gerne genau was/warum/wie ich etwas tue. Spaß haben kann ich "trotzdem"


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. Mai 2015)

In Anzugsrichtung nachziehen, von mir aus mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel, dann merkt man doch ob's fest ist...


----------



## bullswildrush (3. Mai 2015)

Wenn du die Schrauben mit dem Drehmoment Schlüssel anziehst und die Schrauben schon fest sind bewegt sich die Schraube im Normalfall nicht mehr, denn der drehmomentschlüssel gibt dieses knacken von sich wenn der Wert erreicht ist... Also einfach überprüfen, wenn fest dann fest und gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2015)

Eine verklebte Schraube ist beim Prüfen mit dem Drehmo auch fest obwohl sie eventuell nicht so fest ist, wie sie sein sollte. 
Besser  ist, wenn man sicher gehen will, Schraube raus und kontrollieren und mit Sicherungslack und Drehmo neu einsetzen. 
Oder wie ich,  die verkleben Schrauben einfach lassen wie sie sind. Sei denn, der Rahmen macht unübliche Geräusche. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## JEUS (4. Mai 2015)

Sooo,
heute hat sich meine Schraube dann auch verabschiedet!
Bei mir hat es aber wesentlich länger gedauert a


JEUS schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Im Freundeskreis tummeln sich mittlerweile schon 4 Slide 160 Carbon aus 2015.
> 2x X01
> ...




Meine Lagerschraube hat zwar wesentlich länger gehalten, ist jetzt aber auch raus!
Abgesehen davon, hat das Bike heute in Winterberg eine Hammer Performance abgelegt.
Richtig geiles Bike!
Abgesehen vom Road Gap kann man mit dem Bike dort alles mit nehmen.
Auch die Pike ist jetzt mal weiter rein gekommen. Die Token bringen einiges!


----------



## Ma4ik (4. Mai 2015)

JEUS schrieb:


> Sooo,
> heute hat sich meine Schraube dann auch verabschiedet!
> Bei mir hat es aber wesentlich länger gedauert
> 
> Meine Lagerschraube hat zwar wesentlich länger gehalten, ist jetzt aber auch raus!




Wie lange hat es genau gedauert? Bzw. wie viel km hat dein Bike nun runter? Bin erstaunt das es so schnell mit der Schraube... beängstigend.


----------



## Tobias Maul (4. Mai 2015)

So, jetzt habe ich mir auch ein Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 in S bestellt. Ich bin 168 und habe Schrittlänge 78. Sollte passen, ansonsten werden Vorbau und/oder Lenker angepasst. Ich habe mich trotz den Schwachpunkten Lagerschrauben und Schaltauge, wie hier zu lesen ist, gegen ein Cube Stereo (war mein altes und wurde leider gestohlen) und für das Radon entschieden. Und Loctite habe ich auch gleich mitbestellt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdeluxe (4. Mai 2015)

Tobias Maul schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mir auch ein Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 in S bestellt. Ich bin 168 und habe Schrittlänge 78. Sollte passen, ansonsten werden Vorbau und/oder Lenker angepasst. Ich habe mich trotz den Schwachpunkten Lagerschrauben und Schaltauge, wie hier zu lesen ist, gegen ein Cube Stereo (war mein altes und wurde leider gestohlen) und für das Radon entschieden. Und Loctite habe ich auch gleich mitbestellt .


Du wirst es nicht bereuen ! Es ist ein Hammer geiles Bike!!!


----------



## abhouser (5. Mai 2015)

Tobias Maul schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mir auch ein Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 in S bestellt. Ich bin 168 und habe Schrittlänge 78. Sollte passen, ansonsten werden Vorbau und/oder Lenker angepasst. Ich habe mich trotz den Schwachpunkten Lagerschrauben und Schaltauge, wie hier zu lesen ist, gegen ein Cube Stereo (war mein altes und wurde leider gestohlen) und für das Radon entschieden. Und Loctite habe ich auch gleich mitbestellt .



Hast Du es schon Probe gefahren? Bei mir (165cm und 74cm Schrittl.) ist die Originalsattelstütze definitiv zu hoch gewesen...Wurde dann vor Ort getauscht auf eine mit 100mm hub. 

GREETZ


----------



## VuffiRaa (5. Mai 2015)

Mittlerweile sind sich ja die meisten einig, dass es am Fett im Gewinde oder auf der Schraube liegt. Ich frage mich nur, warum passiert es immer nur rechts und nie links. Falls es ein Montagefehler ist, dann ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass es links und rechts verschieden gemacht wird.

Ich möchte das Rad länger als 2 Jahre fahren und wie stellt sich Radon zu der Problematik nach diesen 2 Jahren?


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2015)

VuffiRaa schrieb:


> Falls es ein Montagefehler ist, dann ist es höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass es links und rechts verschieden gemacht wird.



Am Band wo das Rad in Einzelschritten zusammengebaut wird, gibt es mehrere Stationen, es ist nicht so daß ein Mitarbeiter alles zusammenbaut. Das ständige Herumlaufen um das Rad dauert zu lange, die schrauben immerhin tausende von Rädern im Jahr zusammen. Einer von rechts, einer von links, der nächste macht wieder etwas anderes, wie beim Autobau. Fehler sind dort schwer zu vermitteln, denn bei einem rotierenden System ohne Übergabe macht der eine es richtig, der andere hat es nicht mitbekommen und macht es nach alter Gewohnheit falsch...Du kannst nicht alle Mitarbeiter gleichzeitig erreichen, es ist schwieriger als wir uns das vorstellen.


----------



## czar (5. Mai 2015)

stresst euch nicht so. Ich wiege mit Klamotten 100 Kg, rödel das Rad dreimal die Woche 30 KM über teilweise schon nicht mehr endurogemäße Strecken mit Doubles etc. bei mir ist seit 8 Monaten noch keine einzige Schraube locker geworden.


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2015)

VuffiRaa schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Rad länger als 2 Jahre fahren und wie stellt sich Radon zu der Problematik nach diesen 2 Jahren?



Du schickst das Rad ein und Sie machen es für Dich oder Du kannst die Schraube selbst wieder mit entsprechender Empfehlung bzgl. Loctite reindrehen. Wo ist da das Problem ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3ddi (5. Mai 2015)

Womit? und Wie? reinige ich dieses Gewinde zuverlässig, sodass ich Sie anschließend mit Loctite vernünftig fest bekomme. 

Ich finde es halt sehr ärgerlich, da ich natürlich keine Lust habe auf jeder Tour nen großen Dremo mitzunehmen um die Kurbel ab und wieder anzuschrauben.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Mai 2015)

r3ddi schrieb:


> Womit? und Wie? reinige ich dieses Gewinde zuverlässig, sodass ich Sie anschließend mit Loctite vernünftig fest bekomme.
> 
> Ich finde es halt sehr ärgerlich, da ich natürlich keine Lust habe auf jeder Tour nen großen Dremo mitzunehmen um die Kurbel ab und wieder anzuschrauben.



Hi,

hier findest Du eine ausführliche Beschreibung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-175#post-12892473

Bei Fragen, am besten per PN direkt an uns.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2015)

r3ddi schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt sehr ärgerlich, da ich natürlich keine Lust habe auf jeder Tour nen großen Dremo mitzunehmen um die Kurbel ab und wieder anzuschrauben.



Mußt Du doch auch gar nicht...einmal fest mit Loctite ist das Problem gelöst. Ferdisch.


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Mai 2015)

Meins wird morgen geliefert. 9.0 schwarz gelb *hüpf*


----------



## troy_lee_666 (6. Mai 2015)

Tobias Maul schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mir auch ein Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 in S bestellt. Ich bin 168 und habe Schrittlänge 78. Sollte passen, ansonsten werden Vorbau und/oder Lenker angepasst. Ich habe mich trotz den Schwachpunkten Lagerschrauben und Schaltauge, wie hier zu lesen ist, gegen ein Cube Stereo (war mein altes und wurde leider gestohlen) und für das Radon entschieden. Und Loctite habe ich auch gleich mitbestellt .



171 mit 78SL in S passt bei mir super. Nur den Vorbau habe ich gegen einen 65mm statt 50mm getauscht. Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## r3ddi (6. Mai 2015)

troy_lee_666 schrieb:


> 1701 mit 78SL in S passt bei mir super. Nur den Vorbau habe ich gegen einen 65mm statt 50mm getauscht. Viel Spaß damit!!!


Fahre bei 178 und 78 SL auch in S. Werde jetzt noch nen Lenker mit mehr Rise verbauen und dann passt der Hobel. Fühle mich auf dem kleineren Rahmen wohler ;-)


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2015)

r3ddi schrieb:


> Fahre bei 178 und 78 SL auch in S. Werde jetzt noch nen Lenker mit mehr Rise verbauen und dann passt der Hobel. Fühle mich auf dem kleineren Rahmen wohler ;-)



Du bist ja auch ein Sitzriese, da ist es klar dass der S Rahmen Dir entgegen kommt, weil wesentlich handlicher, aber M würde auch noch passen, dann braucht es auch keinen höheren Lenker.


----------



## r3ddi (6. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch ein Sitzriese, da ist es klar dass der S Rahmen Dir entgegen kommt, weil wesentlich handlicher, aber M würde auch noch passen, dann braucht es auch keinen höheren Lenker.


M hab ich im Laden auch probiert. Wäre auch gegangen, aber dann kam ich mit dem Schritt schon ans Oberrohr 

Vielleicht sollte ich eigentlich ein Dackel werden


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2015)

Brauchste ein Mädchenrahmen mit tiefem Einstieg  Sonst haste ständig ne Stange zwischen den Beinen


----------



## r3ddi (6. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Brauchste ein Mädchenrahmen mit tiefem Einstieg  Sonst haste ständig ne Stange zwischen den Beinen


hab das Oberrohr einfach rausgeschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (6. Mai 2015)

Ich hab nochmal ne wahrscheinlich simple Frage zu den verschiedenen Kettenblättern bei der Sram X01. Ich hab ein 32er Blatt drauf. Wenn ich jetzt einen noch kleineren kleinsten Gang für steile Tretpassagen haben will kauf ich mir ein 30er Blatt oder?


----------



## Nukem49 (6. Mai 2015)

Ja


----------



## r3ddi (6. Mai 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne wahrscheinlich simple Frage zu den verschiedenen Kettenblättern bei der Sram X01. Ich hab ein 32er Blatt drauf. Wenn ich jetzt einen noch kleineren kleinsten Gang für steile Tretpassagen haben will kauf ich mir ein 30er Blatt oder?



nicht zu vergessen, dass dir dann vielleicht am Ende was fehlt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne wahrscheinlich simple Frage zu den verschiedenen Kettenblättern bei der Sram X01. Ich hab ein 32er Blatt drauf. Wenn ich jetzt einen noch kleineren kleinsten Gang für steile Tretpassagen haben will kauf ich mir ein 30er Blatt oder?


Ich hab es so gelöst. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12706970


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Flitschbirne (6. Mai 2015)

r3ddi schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen, dass dir dann vielleicht am Ende was fehlt!



Ich weiß aber ich verwende den größten Gang so selten. Andersrum wäre es mir lieber...


----------



## abhouser (6. Mai 2015)

abhouser schrieb:


> Stand nach 40 km mittelschweren Gelände: Loctide 2701 hält


Stand nach 120 km mittelschweren Gelände: hält immer noch


----------



## r3ddi (6. Mai 2015)

abhouser schrieb:


> Stand nach 120 km mittelschweren Gelände: hält immer noch


Ich denke die Schraube hält mit 2701 bei dir auch noch, wenn in 100 Jahren Carbon das schwerste Material an Fahrrädern ist


----------



## abhouser (6. Mai 2015)

r3ddi schrieb:


> Ich denke die Schraube hält mit 2701 bei dir auch noch, wenn in 100 Jahren Carbon das schwerste Material an Fahrrädern ist


----------



## boarderking (6. Mai 2015)

Viel interessanter wird es beim Lagerwechsel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias Maul (6. Mai 2015)

troy_lee_666 schrieb:


> 171 mit 78SL in S passt bei mir super. Nur den Vorbau habe ich gegen einen 65mm statt 50mm getauscht. Viel Spaß damit!!!


So ähnlich habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Mein vorheriges Cube Stereo in S hat eine ähnliche Geometrie, an dem habe ich den originalen Vorbau (0 Grad 50mm) gegen 6 Grad 65mm getauscht und alles war gut. Das Slide habe ich vor 2 Jahren in Grösse M in Brixen probegefahren und es hat einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen. S wird aber besser passen. Optimal wäre für mich ein 17" Rahmen, aber die sind rar.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (7. Mai 2015)

gesäuberte Schraube hält bei mir nun auch ohne loctite. RADON hat mir immer noch keins geschickt...


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. Mai 2015)

ich hab bei 1.76m und sl 82 m genommen.
Freu mich heute besonders auf Feierabend und dann Bike auspacken .


----------



## Doomassen (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe heute an meinem neuen Slide Carbon 160 festgestellt das ich den Umwerfer nicht schalten kann. Am Schaltzug liegt es nicht. Der lässt sich nicht bewegen. Bevor ich was kaputt mache Frage ich doch hier.kennt das Problem einer ?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Doomassen (7. Mai 2015)

Fahrrad hat ca . 300 km runter


----------



## boarderking (7. Mai 2015)

dass soll heissen, dass du 300 km vorne nicht geschaltet hast??

schau ansonsten mal, ob vieleicht die schraube zum Klemmen des Zuges am Umwerfer sich gelöst hat. Bei mir war das am Schaltwerk der Fall und er war bis zum Anschlag durchgerutscht (und somit kurzzeitig auch nicht schaltbar), und bei Kontrolle war die am Umwerfer auch recht locker.

Sonst mal Umwerfer / Schaltung einstellen googeln und Schritt für Schritt durchgehen und lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (7. Mai 2015)

bei mir hing mal ein kleiner kiesel dazwischen,hat man kaum gesehen und es schaltete auch nicht.....


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Mai 2015)

Macht es Sinn das erstsetup mit 25% Sag anzugehen oder gleich die 30 beim slide carbon? ich weiss alles geschnackssache.
sind 25 schon plusch wegen der geringen progression oder doch eher 30%?


----------



## r3ddi (8. Mai 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn das erstsetup mit 25% Sag anzugehen oder gleich die 30 beim slide carbon? ich weiss alles geschnackssache.
> sind 25 schon plusch wegen der geringen progression oder doch eher 30%?


Fahre hinten 25%, vorne mittlerweile 30% und hab an der Pike immernoch 2-3cm Luft


----------



## Doomassen (8. Mai 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> dass soll heissen, dass du 300 km vorne nicht geschaltet hast??
> 
> schau ansonsten mal, ob vieleicht die schraube zum Klemmen des Zuges am Umwerfer sich gelöst hat. Bei mir war das am Schaltwerk der Fall und er war bis zum Anschlag durchgerutscht (und somit kurzzeitig auch nicht schaltbar), und bei Kontrolle war die am Umwerfer auch recht locker.
> 
> Sonst mal Umwerfer / Schaltung einstellen googeln und Schritt für Schritt durchgehen und lernen




Ich habe den Zug komplett gelöst .Man kann den Umwerfer auch nicht mit der Hand bewegen.


----------



## r3ddi (8. Mai 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Ich habe den Zug komplett gelöst .Man kann den Umwerfer auch nicht mit der Hand bewegen.


dann kann er ja nur fest sein. Schlage vor den Umwerfer abzuschrauben und mit WD40 wieder gangbar zu machen.


----------



## Doomassen (8. Mai 2015)

r3ddi schrieb:


> dann kann er ja nur fest sein. Schlage vor den Umwerfer abzuschrauben und mit WD40 wieder gangbar zu machen.




Als erstes , ich hasse WD 40 weil sowas nicht am Fahrrad verwendet werden sollte. Aber um den Umwerfer zu demontieren muss ich ja die Kurbel abbauen usw.
Ich meine ja wegen der Garantie wollte ich nicht gleich rumschrauben.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (8. Mai 2015)

...Hast du vielleicht das X01 ? .... )


----------



## r3ddi (8. Mai 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> ...Hast du vielleicht das X01 ? .... )


 



Doomassen schrieb:


> Als erstes , ich hasse WD 40 weil sowas nicht am Fahrrad verwendet werden sollte. Aber um den Umwerfer zu demontieren muss ich ja die Kurbel abbauen usw.
> Ich meine ja wegen der Garantie wollte ich nicht gleich rumschrauben.


Denke doch, dass die Technik an einem Umwerfer so einfach ist, dass WD40 nicht schadet. Kurbel muss natürlich ab. Im Sinne der Garantie müsstest du dich natürlich an einen Servicepartner oder Radon direkt wenden.

Andere Frage: sind vielleicht die Begrenzungsschrauben beide komplett reingedreht oder vielleicht auch nur eine.


----------



## Flitschbirne (8. Mai 2015)

Nur zur Info. Ein Bekannter hatte auch das Problem mit der rechten Schrauben und war vorgestern beim Mega-Store in Bonn und da hat man es ihm sofort ohne Termin umsonst repariert. Das nenne ich guten Service!


----------



## ghostbiker1 (8. Mai 2015)

ja super service...warte schon 3 wochen aufs loctite das mir RADON megastore zuschicken wollte...nis tut sich!
zum glück hält de Schraube auch ohne...fragt sich wielange, aber evtl schafft es der store ja mal loctite zu schicken--wäre MEGA (store) haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Mai 2015)

Mein Gott, was manche für eine Energie darauf verwenden hier lang und breit kund zu tun, dass sie auf Schraubensicherung warten.... 

Ich hätte mir die Zeit zum tippen gespart, für 4,30€ incl. Versand bei ebay mittelfeste Schraubensicherung bestellt und 2 Tage später wäre die Schraube gesichert gewesen.
Aber gut, ich muss ja auch nicht alles verstehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was manche für eine Energie darauf verwenden hier lang und breit kund zu tun, dass sie auf Schraubensicherung warten....
> 
> Ich hätte mir die Zeit zum tippen gespart, für 4,30€ incl. Versand bei ebay mittelfeste Schraubensicherung bestellt und 2 Tage später wäre die Schraube gesichert gewesen.
> Aber gut, ich muss ja auch nicht alles verstehen.


Du bist ja auch reich. 

...meine ist immer noch fest 

...so sieht es aus wenn mein Rad auf die Feierabendrunde wartet...der Parkplatz auf Arbeit


----------



## ghostbiker1 (8. Mai 2015)

wer für die kiste 3600 bezahlt erwartet, dass Mängel schnellstmöglich und kostenfrei abgestellt werden..

Das darf man ja wohl noch erwarten können!! wenns so weiter geht war das mein erstes und letztes radon, andre bikes fahren auch gut


----------



## Doomassen (8. Mai 2015)




----------



## r3ddi (8. Mai 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 384704 Anhang anzeigen 384701 Anhang anzeigen 384701 Anhang anzeigen 384701



was sollen uns diese Bilder zeigen?


----------



## Doomassen (8. Mai 2015)

Habe den Fehler gefunden. Die Schraube hat sich gelockert. Dadurch hat sie das Blech blockiert und somit den Umwerfer außer Gefecht gesetzt. Habe mir extra ein Imbussschlüssel passend gemacht und mit Schraubensicherung fixiert. Kante vom Blech etwas abgefeilt.
Jetzt funzt es wieder


----------



## ghostbiker1 (8. Mai 2015)

die kiste wird ja zur richtigen Bastelbude, überall muss man rumfeilen oder kleben, damit es hält...manman


----------



## r3ddi (8. Mai 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Habe den Fehler gefunden. Die Schraube hat sich gelockert. Dadurch hat sie das Blech blockiert und somit den Umwerfer außer Gefecht gesetzt. Habe mir extra ein Imbussschlüssel passend gemacht und mit Schraubensicherung fixiert. Kante vom Blech etwas abgefeilt.
> Jetzt funzt es wieder



TOP. Endlich wieder eine lose Schraube. Scheint als ob wir das Mindergewicht des Bikes bald an Werkzeug auf Tour wieder mitschleppen dürfen?!


----------



## Doomassen (8. Mai 2015)

r3ddi schrieb:


> TOP. Endlich wieder eine lose Schraube. Scheint als ob wir das Mindergewicht des Bikes bald an Werkzeug auf Tour wieder mitschleppen dürfen?!


Ich frage mich nur warum dort keine Schraubensicherung war? 
Randon sollte allen vorsorglich 
3 Liter schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma4ik (8. Mai 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur warum dort keine Schraubensicherung war?
> Randon sollte allen vorsorglich
> 3 Liter schicken



Nun weis ich auch wieso Radon die Bikes zu so kampfpreisen anbieten kann, es wird gespart bei der Schraubensicherung / Loctite 

Gespannt wann die erste Sammleklage anläuft wie bei GM in den USA.


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Mai 2015)

Hab meins gestern auch gleich vor der ersten Ausfahrt gesichert. irgendwas war zwar am gewinde aber ich glaub es war zu wenig.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Mai 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> die kiste wird ja zur richtigen Bastelbude, überall muss man rumfeilen oder kleben, damit es hält...manman





r3ddi schrieb:


> TOP. Endlich wieder eine lose Schraube. Scheint als ob wir das Mindergewicht des Bikes bald an Werkzeug auf Tour wieder mitschleppen dürfen?!





Ma4ik schrieb:


> Nun weis ich auch wieso Radon die Bikes zu so kampfpreisen anbieten kann, es wird gespart bei der Schraubensicherung / Loctite
> 
> Gespannt wann die erste Sammleklage anläuft wie bei GM in den USA.



Hi,

wie schon hier ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-175#post-12892473 ) beschrieben, gab es bei einer kleinen Charge Probleme bei der Montagequalität seitens der Zulieferer. Wie auch schon beschrieben, sind wir mit dieser Situation auch extremst unzufrieden, da durch offensichtlich mangelhafter Montage einzelner Schrauben der Qualitätseindruck eines ganzen Bikes zunichte gemacht wird!

Das Bike ist nun seit 2 Jahren auf dem Markt und hat in vielen Tests überzeugt, unsere Teamfahrer fahren es im Worldcup und gehen dort sicherlich auch nicht zimperlich mit dem Bike um. Wir sind von der Qualität des Bikes überzeugt und haben bereits Strukturänderungen in der Montage eingeleitet, damit solche Fehler nicht mehr passieren!

Allerdings wäre es auch fair, wenn wir uns mit gewissen Kommentaren ein wenig zurückhalten können. Nicht, weil wir mit (berechtigter) Kritik nicht umgehen können/wollen - vielmehr leidet die Übersichtlichkeit aufgrund der vielen Posts.

Trotz aller Probleme: auf viele gute Abfahrten in dieser Saison!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## JEUS (8. Mai 2015)

Das Bike ist wirklich sehr gut.
Für den Fehler in der Produktion könnt ihr sicherlich nichts.
Daher die Bikes nicht registriert werden bei euch, habt ihr auch keine Möglichkeit, die betroffenen Chargen kundenseitig an zu schreiben.
Vielleicht sollte man hier ansetzen.
Überhaupt fände ich das Thema Kundenkarte interessant.
Eine Kundenkarte mit Kundennummer. Dann könnte man hier ab einem gewissen Umsatz Rabatte verteilen.
Ähnliches System wie bei Globetrotter.

Ansonsten weiter so.
Daumen hoch!
Nicht immer nur meckern!


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Mai 2015)

Kundenkarten und deren Lebenszyklus treiben nur die Kosten.
Lieber dauerhaft günstig ohne die Kundenkarte und das drumrum mit zahlen zu müssen.
Verstehen nur viele nicht. Sonst wäre z.B. payback nicht so erfolgreich.

zumal die h&s preise eh meist günstig sind.


----------



## reflux (8. Mai 2015)

Mein erster kleiner Bericht nach cirka 6monaten Besitz bzw Fahrzeit des slide Carbon 8.0 se 2015.
Komme gerade aus Finale Ligure und das Rad musste einiges aushalten und hat einiges ausgehalten.2 größere Stürze und ansonsten ruppiges fahren mit 85kg nackt.
Bei 189cm und sl von 92cm ist der 22" Rahmen mit 45mm Vorbau perfekt. Mein Vorschlag wäre die slides mit kürzerem Vorbauten auszuliefern. Hab während den 2 Wochen nicht einmal die absenkfunktion gebraucht und wäre rückblickend glücklicher eine Pike ohne zu haben und dafür variabel mit den tokens umgehen zu können. Nach 2 Wochen Finale waren die Schwalbe Reifen leider auch runter...bei mir haben sich keine Schrauben gelöst auch wenn alle Schrauben nicht mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment angezogen waren.der Steuersatz war bei Auslieferung leider auch staubtrocken und das schaltwerk so eingestellt,dass die Kette am Rahmen geschliffen hat + die Verlegung das schaltzugs vom schaltwerk war so,dass der Zug an der Kette geschliffen hat - sprich zu lang 
Bereue den Kauf weiterhin nicht und als einzig wirkliches Manko würde ich den lenkwinkel angeben,der könnte gerne etwas flacher sein oder ein steuerrohr,welches einen winkelsteuersatz zulässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flozo (8. Mai 2015)

Und ich wäre einfach nur traurig um die geringste Veränderung. Ich wollte das Bike genau so wie angeboten und hab mir darum auch genau dieses Bike gekauft. Ich fahre es so wie's aus dem Karton kam und llllllliebe es! Das Teil kommt einer eierlegenden Wollmilchsau so nahe wie nur was. Klettert besser rauf und bügelt besser runter als alles was ich bisher gefahren bin. Auf Alpentouren oder in Finale, nie hatte ich das Gefühl etwas ändern zu wollen.
Dass ich die eine Lagerschraube mit Schraubensicherungslack versorgen musste hat mich nur deswegen geärgert, weil ich während der Aushärtephase nicht fahren konnte


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Mai 2015)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum sich manche so aufregen. Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn sich eine elementar wichtige Schraube löst, die nur mit Aufwand wieder zu befestigen ist. Aber das Bike entschädigt für alles. Abgesehen davon habe ich noch keine einzige Schraube locker. 

Außerdem haben andere Hersteller auch Probleme mit sich lösenden Schrauben. Und dass sich absolut lobenswerterweise Radon-Mitarbeiter hier umgehend melden und ihr Bestes geben, um eine Lösung des Problems herbeizuführen, findet man im Forum auch nicht so häufig. Insofern: Ball flach halten, lieber höher springen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> lieber höher springen.


...noch höher, weiter.... wo ist Schluß?


...ein wenig gehüpft 

http://1drv.ms/1ImV7cl


----------



## Davedr (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage zur Schaltgruppe bzw. zur 1 Fach Schaltung bei dem Radon X01. Bis jetzt habe ich immer 3 Fach Schaltung gehabt und weis jetzt nicht, was mir alles genau fehlen würde, wenn ich zu einer 1 Fach Schaltung wechseln würde? Ich bin was das angeht ein "Neuling" daher würde ich mich über eine einfach Erklärung sehr freuen. Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem Carbon X01 Radon und der 1 Fach Schaltung? Ich fahre viel auch Uphill (und natürlich auch viel Downhill ), gut und gerne am Stück mal 1000 hm Uphill, daher ist es für mich wichtig ein ganz kleinen gang zu haben mit dem ich Problemlos auch auf dem Berg komme, mit meiner 3 Fach Schaltung von Shimano XT konnte ich problemlos uphill fahren. Möchte nicht noch groß das Bike umbauen müssen oder andere Teile zu kaufen damit ich problemlos auf den Berg komme


----------



## boarderking (9. Mai 2015)

Dann Kauf dir nicht Einfach. Gibt es ja genügend alternativen des selben Rades....
Die Diskussion sollten wir aber nicht hier erneut starten, da es sich ja nicht um eine Diskusion bzgl. diese Models handelt. Suchfunktion und in entsprechend treat diskutieren!


----------



## Davedr (9. Mai 2015)

Eine kurze Info bzgl. Besitzer von X01 Slide Carbon wäre hilfreich. @boarderking du hast wohl nicht das Bike, dann bitte nichts unnötiges dazu beitragen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Mai 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> Eine kurze Info bzgl. Besitzer von X01 Slide Carbon wäre hilfreich. @boarderking du hast wohl nicht das Bike, dann bitte nichts unnötiges dazu beitragen.


Hier meine Erfahrungen... 


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hier ist die Zusammenfassung meiner Bastelei an einer Sram  Einfachkurbel mit ursprünglich 30T NW an einem Spider mit LK94.  (Kassette ist 10-42 11fach)
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/02/sram-x1-1x11-fuer-kleineres-geld/
> 
> ...


----------



## Davedr (9. Mai 2015)

@Comfortbiker Bestendank für deine Hilfe und deine Erfahrung, werde es mir in Ruhe durchlesen


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Mai 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker Bestendank für deine Hilfe und deine Erfahrung, werde es mir in Ruhe durchlesen


Ich bin nach wie vor zufrieden und möchte keinen Umwerfer... auch nach mehreren anstrengenden Touren mit Umwerferfahrern. Zum Ende der Tour, wo bei allen die Kräfte nachlassen, lege ich die Kette unbemerkt  auf das kleine Blatt.


----------



## troy_lee_666 (11. Mai 2015)

Dann will ich nachdem ich jetzt fertig mit Schrauben bin und die ersten Fahrten hinter mir habe mein Slide auch mal zeigen.
Vorweg: Wie geil ist das Teil eigentlich!!!

Was habe ich geändert/getauscht/verbaut:
Sattel: Selle Flite Ti Gel Flow (statt Flite)
Bremsscheiben: XT ICE TECH (statt SLX)
Bremsen: Shimano Saint (statt XT)
Kasette: XT mit HOPE T-Rex 40T Expander (statt SLX)
Schaltauge: Syntace (statt original)
Kurbeln: Race Face Chinch Turbine 24-38(tuned) (statt XT)
Innenlager: Race Face Pressfit 30 (statt Deore)
Laufräder: DT-Swiss XM 1501 tubeless (statt DT-Swiss M1700)
Eloxierte Tune Ventile und diverse orange eloxierte Schrauben
Exustar (tuned) Pedale
Specialized ZEE CAGE Flaschenhalter
Ritchey Carbon Spacer
Acros Aheadset Cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Mai 2015)

Mir fehlt die Erklärung zum Fox Sticker am Rahmen mit RS Fahrwerk ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2015)

Das Eine sind die Klamotten zum gut aussehen und das Andere SOLL gut federn.


----------



## troy_lee_666 (11. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das Eine sind die Klamotten zum gut aussehen und das Andere SOLL gut federn.


Genau so


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Mai 2015)

Again what learned ;-)


----------



## Ma4ik (11. Mai 2015)

Der Sticker würde ich sofort entfernen  das ist auch nicht meins, sieht nicht gut aus.. bäää das schöne Bike und der Sticker ein NO GO!
Sieht sehr klein aus das Bike ist das 16"? Slide in Mini Ausführung wie ich den Fotos entnehmen kann, echt niedlich


----------



## radmodi (11. Mai 2015)

Der Fox Sticker verschandelt das bike total...


----------



## r3ddi (11. Mai 2015)

WORTLOS: bitte kontrolliert eure Zuglängen nach dem Erhalten, mein Bike habe ich beim Megastore in Bonn gekauft und musste auf die Endkontrolle/-Montage warten. Dabei hätte DAS auffallen müssen.



 

 



@Radon-Bikes: bitte um unkomplizierte SCHNELLE hilfe, ich möchte am Freitag, den 22.05.2015 mit dem Bike in den Bike-Urlaub und weiß nicht, ob die Stabilität des Rahmens gewährleistet ist. Ich habe Parallel eine Mail geschrieben und hoffe auf Eure Kundennähe.

PS: gekauft am 07.03.2015, max. 250 km


----------



## troy_lee_666 (11. Mai 2015)

Mir gefällt das so. Alte Schule. Ja ist ein 16er. Passt mir super mit 171 und 78sl.
DAS TEIL ROCKT


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Mai 2015)

r3ddi schrieb:


> WORTLOS: bitte kontrolliert eure Zuglängen nach dem Erhalten, mein Bike habe ich beim Megastore in Bonn gekauft und musste auf die Endkontrolle/-Montage warten. Dabei hätte DAS auffallen müssen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385609 Anhang anzeigen 385610 Anhang anzeigen 385611
> 
> ...


Einen Schaden an dieser Stelle hat auf die Rahmen Stabilität keinen großen Einfluss kannst du Fahren bis ein Austausch Rahmen und ein Wechsel Termin da ist.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3ddi (11. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Einen Schaden an dieser Stelle hat auf die Rahmen Stabilität keinen großen Einfluss kannst du Fahren bis ein Austausch Rahmen und ein Wechsel Termin da ist.  Gruß Bodo



Top, danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Dann schau ich morgen mal schnell vorbei und gucke, ob die jungs in der werkstatt mir schnell vorerst nen neuen Zug einziehen


----------



## stebbit (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

ich interessiere mich für das Radon Slide Carbon 27,5 9.0, schwanke jedoch noch zwischen dem "normalen" 9.0 (2x10) und dem X01 (1x11). 
Stand noch jemand vor dieser Entscheidung, und wenn ja, wie habt ihr entschieden?
Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe: Warum ist das 9.0 200 Euro teurer als das X01, wo letzteres doch eigentlich die hochwertigere Ausstattung hat (z.B. Monarch Plus Dämpfer mit Piggyback) und auch noch etwas leichter ist? Oder habe ich hier etwas übersehen? 

Was denkt ihr als Slide Besitzer, welche Größe ich brauche? Ich bin 1,90m groß und habe 91 cm Schrittlänge. 

@Radon-Bikes wann wird das X01 in L vor. wieder lieferbar sein? Aktuell ist ja es bei Bike Discount leider nichtmal bestellbar :/


----------



## ghostbiker1 (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo Bodo und Radon-bikes,

ich habe ja bereits erwähnt, dass ich das gleiche Problem mit dem viel zu kurzen Umwerferzug unterm Tretlager auch hatte, das ist schon bis aufs carbon durchgescheuert. Wohin muss ich mich zwecks Austauschrahmen wenden? kann ich noch damit fahren? Bei mir ist es noch tiefer durchgescheuert...

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. Mai 2015)

@stebbit
Das x01 war kaum lieferbar und das 9.0er ist das Tourenfreunslichere und komfortablere rad.
daher wars fur mich einfacher da ich ein sofa zum touren wollte und kein (minimal) strafferes enduro race fully.


----------



## jokernthief (12. Mai 2015)

stebbit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Was denkt ihr als Slide Besitzer, welche Größe ich brauche? Ich bin 1,90m groß und habe 91 cm Schrittlänge.


Ich fahre zwar ein Alu 9.0 HD, aber die Geo ist ja ähnlich... ich bin auch 1,90 bei 90cm SL und mir taugt das 20" absolut!


----------



## stebbit (12. Mai 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @stebbit
> Das x01 war kaum lieferbar und das 9.0er ist das Tourenfreunslichere und komfortablere rad.
> daher wars fur mich einfacher da ich ein sofa zum touren wollte und kein (minimal) strafferes enduro race fully.


Hi, 

danke für den Reply. Inwiefern denn "komfortabler" - ist doch nur die Schaltung (2x10), oder gibt es sonst noch Unterschiede? Ist die Monach + straffer?

VG Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (12. Mai 2015)

@steppit

ja laut Bodo hat der Monarch Plus schon Token drinn daher progressiver und er meinte das X01 sei mehr fur Enduro Race.


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. Mai 2015)

Ich habe noch ein paar Parts rumliegen,bzw am Altrad.

1. Überlege den Crossmax XL gegen meine Flow Ex 4Way Laufräder zu tauschen, ist breiter, 32 Speichen, zustimmung oder spricht was eher für den Crossmax XL?

2. Weiter:MK2 2,4 Protection oder lieber den Hans Dampf mit Tubeless fahren?

Eure Meinung?


----------



## ron101 (14. Mai 2015)

Kenne denn MK nicht aber den dampfenden Hans kanst Du mit oder ohne Tube rauchen ;-)
Jedenfalls die welche Version die ausgeliefert wurde, vieleicht sind jedoch die Super Gravity besser.

Cheers
ron


----------



## stebbit (14. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man am Slide Carbon 27,5 9.0 X01 ggf. nachträglich einen Umwerfer montieren kann, also Umrüstung auf 2x10 theoretisch möglich wäre?


----------



## Ma4ik (14. Mai 2015)

In der Theorie ist es möglich, mit dem nötigen Kleingeld kannst du alles umbauen, aber wozu denn umbauen? Radon bietet auch ein Rad an mit 2 x 10 an, wieso nimmst nicht einfach das


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. Mai 2015)

Selbst wenn:
Umwerfer,plus Kurbel plus längere Kette,plus Hebel,Zugmontage...sorry Zeit&Teilegeld ist mehr als gleich das 2x10 zu nehmen.

Noch andere Meinungen,speziell zum LRS?


----------



## _mike_ (14. Mai 2015)

stebbit schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob man am Slide Carbon 27,5 9.0 X01 ggf. nachträglich einen Umwerfer montieren kann, also Umrüstung auf 2x10 theoretisch möglich wäre?


Ich finde das ist eine valide Frage! 
Meine Frau möchte auch lieber 2x10, aber  das 8er ist im blau leider ausverkauft. 
Jetzt überleg ich das X01 zu kaufen und auf 2x11 umzurüsten wenn die GX verfügbar wird. Mal sehen


----------



## Dusius (15. Mai 2015)

Klar kann man das umbauen, sind ja die identischen Rahmen.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Radon-bikes,

gibt es mittlerweile eine offizielle Stellungnahme bezüglich des Problems mit dem zu kurzen Umwerferzug und daher durchgescheuerten Rahmen unterm Tretlager?

Auf die offizielle email hin bekomme ich leider keine Rückmeldung!! Bin echt genervt vom SERVICE wellcher leider keiner ist!! Mitten in der sasion eine Sauerei am Kunden!

r3ddi, ist Dein Rahmen getauscht bzw hast Du eine Antwort bekommen??


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Mai 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-bikes,
> 
> gibt es mittlerweile eine offizielle Stellungnahme bezüglich des Problems mit dem zu kurzen Umwerferzug und daher durchgescheuerten Rahmen unterm Tretlager?
> 
> ...



Hi,

eine Ferndiagnose ist bei solchen Problemen immer schwer, daher können wir derzeit keine pauschale Antwort für dieses Problem geben. Bitte setzt euch mit unserer Werkstatt in Bonn (bei Kauf im Megastore Bonn) bzw. der Servicehotline (bei Kauf über www.bike-discount.de) in Verbindung um die Sache zu klären.

@ghostbiker1 : Bodo hat (eine Seite vor dieser) bereits geschrieben, dass man bis zur Reparatur noch weiterfahren kann, da es keine große Auswirkung auf die Stabilität des Rahmens hat.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker1 (15. Mai 2015)

Danke für das feedback!

Leider habe ich weder telefonisch noch per mail eine Rückmeldung vom Megastore bekommen! Haben Sie eine Kontaktnr per PN für mich, wo auch jemand abhebt??

Ich denke ob es stabilitätskritisch ist hängt davon ab, wie lange der Zug schon am Carbon scheuert, nicht jeder wird es bemerken können...und irgendwann ist es durchgescheuert oder irre ich da?


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Mai 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Danke für das feedback!
> 
> Leider habe ich weder telefonisch noch per mail eine Rückmeldung vom Megastore bekommen! Haben Sie eine Kontaktnr per PN für mich, wo auch jemand abhebt??
> 
> Ich denke ob es stabilitätskritisch ist hängt davon ab, wie lange der Zug schon am Carbon scheuert, nicht jeder wird es bemerken können...und irgendwann ist es durchgescheuert oder irre ich da?


Also der tausch des Rahmen erfolgt wegen einen optischen Mangel . Von Stabilität geschieht so schnell nix.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Mai 2015)

ghostbiker1 schrieb:


> Danke für das feedback!
> 
> Leider habe ich weder telefonisch noch per mail eine Rückmeldung vom Megastore bekommen! Haben Sie eine Kontaktnr per PN für mich, wo auch jemand abhebt??
> 
> Ich denke ob es stabilitätskritisch ist hängt davon ab, wie lange der Zug schon am Carbon scheuert, nicht jeder wird es bemerken können...und irgendwann ist es durchgescheuert oder irre ich da?



PN ist raus...


----------



## Vogelsberger (17. Mai 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 
Ist das normal, bzw hat einen Grund das kein Fett an der oberen Lagerschale vom Steuersatz ist ?

Nach dem ersten sanften Reinigen mit Gartenschlauch quietschte es bei jeder Lenkbewegung. 
Nun ist Ruhe mit etwas Fett.


----------



## Dusius (17. Mai 2015)

Steuersatz wird trocken verbaut.


----------



## ibislover (17. Mai 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Steuersatz wird trocken verbaut.


er hat nicht von den schalen im rahmen gesprochen...


----------



## Dusius (17. Mai 2015)

ibislover schrieb:


> er hat nicht von den schalen im rahmen gesprochen...



Er will sissen, ob AN der Lagerschale Fett sein soll --> ich würde sagen nein.
Das Lager selbst sollte gefettet sein, das steht ja außer Frage.


----------



## ron101 (18. Mai 2015)

Mal eine Frage zum Bremsbelag ersetzen, ist zwar nicht gerade Radonspezifisch 
Sollte man zuvor den Kontaktpunkt Einsteller ganz auf auf (Richtung+) oder zu drehen?
Oder spielt das keine Rolle? In der Anleitung steht nichts darüber.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Doomassen (18. Mai 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Er will sissen, ob AN der Lagerschale Fett sein soll --> ich würde sagen nein.
> Das Lager selbst sollte gefettet sein, das steht ja außer Frage.


Meine Meinung ist das ein wenig Wasserabweisendes Fett ein abdichtende Wirkung auf das Lager hat und somit Wassereintritt verhindert .ich habe alle Lagerstellen gefettet mit Lagermeister Whs 2002.
Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (18. Mai 2015)

@BODOPROBST
Ist der Dämpfer im slide se 8.0 auf debon air umrüstbar?
Hat das jemand gemacht (oder den ganzen Dämpfer getauscht) und kann berichten

@Radon-Bikes


----------



## Dusius (18. Mai 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Bremsbelag ersetzen, ist zwar nicht gerade Radonspezifisch
> Sollte man zuvor den Kontaktpunkt Einsteller ganz auf auf (Richtung+) oder zu drehen?
> Oder spielt das keine Rolle? In der Anleitung steht nichts darüber.
> 
> ...



Ich stelle da nichts um, einfach die Kolben vorsichtig ganz zurück drücken. Kannst theoretisch schon zurück drehen, weil du wahrscheinlich den Hebel eh neu einstellen wirst wenn die neuen Beläge drin sind.


----------



## ron101 (18. Mai 2015)

Denke eben das Kolben zurückdrücken beeinflusst auch den Kontaktpunkteinsteller.
Kriege den nun nach dem Wechsel nicht mehr so nah an den Lenker wie ich das gerne habe.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Mai 2015)

JEUS schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Im Freundeskreis tummeln sich mittlerweile schon 4 Slide 160 Carbon aus 2015.
> 2x X01
> ...



Danke für Dein Feedback - stören nur noch die unnötigen Kleinigkeiten. Wir arbeiten dran, versprochen 

Viel Spaß mit euren Bikes - von dem Fuhrpark her hört es sich sehr interessant an 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## abhouser (21. Mai 2015)

Hi,
ich möchte mir die "Problemschraube" an der rechten Schwinge und das dazugehörige Lager kaufen. 
Konnte im Onlineshop keinen Artikel von der Sorte eindeutig identifizieren. 

Kann mir jemand die Artikelnummer der beiden Teile (oder einem Teile-Set) beim Bike-Discount nennen? 

Thanx im Voraus.


----------



## ron101 (21. Mai 2015)

Vermutliche einer von diesen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-lager-schraubensatz-hauptlager-2-58333

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-lager-schraubensatz-umlenkhebel-sitzstrebe-2-58337

cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abhouser (21. Mai 2015)

@ ron101: Thanx.
Es wäre für das Slide carbon... (Ich habe es vergessen zu erwähnen). Passen diese? Das Carbon ist nicht aufgeführt bei den beiden Artikel.


----------



## ron101 (21. Mai 2015)

Bin mir da jetzt plötzlich auch gerade nicht so sicher, dachte 160er gibt es nur das carbon.
Wird bestimmt wer genauer wissen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## JEUS (22. Mai 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Vermutliche einer von diesen:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-lager-schraubensatz-hauptlager-2-58333
> 
> ...



Der untere Link ist für das alte Slide AM140/ED160. Die Aluversionen mit den geraden Rohren.


----------



## ron101 (22. Mai 2015)

Könnten in dem Fall diese hier sein:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-linkage-220967

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-lager-schraubensatz-horstlink-220887

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...650b-lager-schraubensatz-hauptschwinge-220913

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-lager-schraubensatz-rock-mount-220915

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-daempfer-220917

Das sind wohl so alle Lager und Schraubensätze die es als ersatzteil gibt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## abhouser (22. Mai 2015)

@Ron... so weit habe ich mir die Teile auch angeschaut... Bin daraus nicht schlauer geworden


----------



## reflux (22. Mai 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Ist der Dämpfer im slide se 8.0 auf debon air umrüstbar?
> Hat das jemand gemacht (oder den ganzen Dämpfer getauscht) und kann berichten
> 
> @Radon-Bikes


 Keiner Erfahrung damit gemacht


----------



## Nesium (22. Mai 2015)

Ist umrüstbar, aber obs jemand hier selber gemacht hat...? Bring ihn besser zum Profi


----------



## reflux (22. Mai 2015)

Nesium schrieb:


> Ist umrüstbar, aber obs jemand hier selber gemacht hat...? Bring ihn besser zum Profi


Achso,es ging mir ums Fahrverhalten bzw das Verhalten des Dämpfers


----------



## Dusius (22. Mai 2015)

Frag entweder bei z.B Flatout suspension oder verkaufe deinen und kaufe den debon air


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Mai 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Achso,es ging mir ums Fahrverhalten bzw das Verhalten des Dämpfers


Der Dämpfer ist Umrüstbar, aber erreicht nicht ganz das Ansprechverhalten des neuen Dämpfers. Beim neuen Slide 150 verwenden wir keine debon Kammer da so die Abstimmung optimal ist , kann man auch mit debon und 4 spacer erreichen .
so kann man das Ansprechen noch ein leicht Verbessern durch die große Negativkammer.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Mai 2015)

Noch mal was zum Thema Vorbau: Ich habe diese Woche mein Slide in 20" umgerüstet auf einen 50er Vorbau, ebenfalls Race Face Atlas. 

Gestern Premiere im Trailground Brilon. Endlich habe ich (183 cm/87 cm SL) mit dem kürzeren Vorbau den nötigen Druck auf dem Vorderrad, die Pike spricht nach meinem Empfinden auch besser an. Trotzdem kann man noch immer bequem bergauf trampeln. Wahnsinn, was 15 mm ausmachen können.

@Dusius: Du hattest völlig recht. Danke für die Beratung! 

@Radon-Bikes und @BODOPROBST : Vielleicht solltet ihr mal überlegen, an das 2016er Slide kürzere Vorbauten zu verbauen. 65 mm sind für ein Bike dieser Gattung einen Tick zu viel.


----------



## reflux (23. Mai 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Noch mal was zum Thema Vorbau: Ich habe diese Woche mein Slide in 20" umgerüstet auf einen 50er Vorbau, ebenfalls Race Face Atlas.
> 
> Gestern Premiere im Trailground Brilon. Endlich habe ich (183 cm/87 cm SL) mit dem kürzeren Vorbau den nötigen Druck auf dem Vorderrad, die Pike spricht nach meinem Empfinden auch besser an. Trotzdem kann man noch immer bequem bergauf trampeln. Wahnsinn, was 15 mm ausmachen können.
> 
> ...


Hab das bezüglich der Vorbaulänge auch mal angemerkt.bin bei 22" auf 45mm gegangen


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal kann das sein das die Trailstar Mischung vorne wirkt wie ein Keil unterm Vorderrad?

Ich war gestern on Tour und bergauf kams mir vor als hätte ich einen Keil vorm Rad.

Ich bin lange von Schwalbe weg gewesen und hatte max das 3C Kompound aber nie Trail und Pacestar.
Bin eher 60a Maxxis oder BC von der RQ oder dem MK2 gewohnt.

Heftig war das mein Bekannter trotz 15 Jahren unterschied und einem 301 mit Stahlfeder Lyrik in XL, 26" aber 29kmTouren noch mehr Dampf in den Beinen hatte als ich auf 650b.Und nein,der fährt nicht oft,geschweige den 45km runden wie gestern.

Irgendwie dacht ich ichbin im falschen Film.

Aber:
Wie immer das Lob aufs Fahrwerk,erste Sahne.
Und natürlich fürs Rad an sich


----------



## bullswildrush (24. Mai 2015)

Eher ist es der Hans Dampf am Hinterrad, ich hab beide runter geschmissen weil sie mir zu viel rollwiederstand hatten


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (24. Mai 2015)

...vieleicht einfach nur schlechter Trainigszustand...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Mai 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann das sein das die Trailstar Mischung vorne wirkt wie ein Keil unterm Vorderrad?
> 
> Ich war gestern on Tour und bergauf kams mir vor als hätte ich einen Keil vorm Rad.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe heute im Trailground Brilon mit Trailstar vorn und Pacestar hinten noch etliche Biker bergauf gnadenlos versägt. Du solltest vielleicht wirklich mal deine Form hinterfragen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Mai 2015)

Ach so, Stichwort Trailground Brilon: Ich habe festgestellt, dass die 175-mm-Kurbel im Trailgeballer doch ein wenig zu lang ist. Ich setze immer wieder auf, muss wohl mal eine 170er Kurbel probieren.

Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Kriesel (24. Mai 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann das sein das die Trailstar Mischung vorne wirkt wie ein Keil unterm Vorderrad?



Entspricht meiner Erfahrung. Die Trailstar Mischung ist extrem zäh. Als ich vorne einen Trailstar draufgezogen habe, hat sich meine Tochter gewundert, wieso sie mir auf einmal bergab davon rollt. War für sie eine ganz neue Erfahrung ;-)

Mit Pace/Pace sieht die Welt anders aus.


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2015)

Das is doch lachhaft was ihr hier erzählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Mai 2015)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Entspricht meiner Erfahrung. Die Trailstar Mischung ist extrem zäh. Als ich vorne einen Trailstar draufgezogen habe, hat sich meine Tochter gewundert, wieso sie mir auf einmal bergab davon rollt. War für sie eine ganz neue Erfahrung ;-)
> 
> Mit Pace/Pace sieht die Welt anders aus.



Und das sind dann genau diejenigen, die verbreiten, dass der Hans Dampf ein ach so schlechter Reifen ist, weil sie damit bei jeder angefeuchteten Wurzel auf der Schnauze liegen. Pacestar am Voderrad macht's möglich. 

So ein Unsinn!!!


----------



## boarderking (24. Mai 2015)

fahrt ihr alle auf der Straße?
Ich finde der Hans Dampf geht bergauf recht gut , dafür dass er bergab auch im Groben ordentlich reingreift!

Eventuell würde ich aber gerne mal hinten den RockRazer testen als 'Sommerreifen'


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Mai 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 
Schaut doch mal welcher Witzbold in eurer Montage die Bremsscheibenschrauben mit dem Pressluftschrauber in die Naben reindreht..da ist nur rote Schraubensicherung drauf und ich habe mir schon 2 SRAM schlüssel gehimmelt beim versuch die Schrauben auch nur zu lösen.
Bei 6,5NM sollte das anders sein.

Das Hinterrad versuche ich jetzt mal mit Föhn, da bewegt sich gar nichts.


----------



## ghostbiker1 (25. Mai 2015)

Reifen sind super, einfach mal mehr trainieren


----------



## JEUS (25. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit zusammen.
Im Dämpfer des Slide 160 X01 sind übrigens keine Rings verbaut.
Nachdem die Pike nun deutlich besser ist, konnte auch aus dem Dämpfer einiges mehr raus geholt werden.
Ein Traum!
Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach den Schrauben des Hinterbaus in Eloxiert. Ich möchte alle Silbernen Schrauben los werden.
Kann mir da einer von euch helfen?
Zum Thema kürzerer Vorbau, ich habe meinen auch gegen einen 45er getauscht.


----------



## Kriesel (25. Mai 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Und das sind dann genau diejenigen, die verbreiten, dass der Hans Dampf ein ach so schlechter Reifen ist, weil sie damit bei jeder angefeuchteten Wurzel auf der Schnauze liegen.



Habe ich nie behauptet und falls das so wäre, würde ich ihn auch nicht fahren. 
Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass man den Unterschied Pacestar und Trailstar deutlich merkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. Mai 2015)

JEUS schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach den Schrauben des Hinterbaus in Eloxiert. Ich möchte alle Silbernen Schrauben los werden.
> Kann mir da einer von euch helfen?



Das sind Stahlschrauben, die kann man nicht eloxieren! Wenn du die schwarz (gehe ich mal von aus) haben möchtest, kannst du sie evtl. brünieren oder phosphatieren lassen. Oder du musst sie dir aus Titan anfertigen lassen, da geht auch was mit Farbe aber der Preis...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Mai 2015)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Habe ich nie behauptet und falls das so wäre, würde ich ihn auch nicht fahren.
> Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass man den Unterschied Pacestar und Trailstar deutlich merkt.



Natürlich merkt man den Unterschied. Das Bike ist nun mal zu 60 % für die Abfahrt gemacht. Wenn du also einen besseren Kletterer willst, musst du dir wohl oder übel ein anderes Bike kaufen.


----------



## tailfish (25. Mai 2015)

Suche die passende Kurbel mit 26 Zähnen. Nach einigen Recherchen gehe ich davon aus, dass mit folgender Kurbel und zusätzlichem Kettenblatt die Umrüstung runter von 30 auf 26 "Zähnchen" funktionieren müsste. Die Kettenführung wäre vermutlich zu entfernen, die scheint bei 28 Zähnen ihr Limit zu erreichen, das würde mich aber nicht stören.
Kurbel: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...015-p42470/black-175-0-mm-32-Zaehne-o6942170/
Kettenblatt: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...X01-X1-X0-X9-p42415/black-26-Zaehne-o6940754/

PASST DAS???

Der Umbau mir sicher in den steilen Aufstiegen helfen... Mir fehlt da manchmal etwas die "Luft"...

Nach Pike Solo, 45er Vorbau, Carbon Lenker und Debon Air wäre das dann mal vorerst das letzte was an meinem 2014 8.0 SE zu tun ist.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. Mai 2015)

Wozu die neue Kurbel, du kannst das Kettenblatt doch direkt auf der X1 - Kurbel montieren, nur ohne Spider...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2015)

tailfish schrieb:


> Suche die passende Kurbel mit 26 Zähnen. Nach einigen Recherchen gehe ich davon aus, dass mit folgender Kurbel und zusätzlichem Kettenblatt die Umrüstung runter von 30 auf 26 "Zähnchen" funktionieren müsste. Die Kettenführung wäre vermutlich zu entfernen, die scheint bei 28 Zähnen ihr Limit zu erreichen, das würde mich aber nicht stören.
> Kurbel: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...015-p42470/black-175-0-mm-32-Zaehne-o6942170/
> Kettenblatt: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...X01-X1-X0-X9-p42415/black-26-Zaehne-o6940754/
> 
> ...


Ich denke das die passen wird. 

Allerdings kommen mir 26 Zähne zu wenig vor. Damit kommst du selbst in der Ebene nicht auf Tempo. 
Mit 28 Zähnen komme ich auch überall hoch und wenn nicht, kann man auch schieben.


----------



## knoerrli (26. Mai 2015)

Aufgrund einiger Hinweise habe ich mal genauer unters Tretlager gesehen. Und siehe da auch bei mir ist der Schaltzug zu kurz und wird vom Tretlager aufgerieben. Bisher konnte ich das schlecht erkennen weil die Leitungen kurz vorm Tretlager mit einem Kabelbinder zusammen fixiert waren. Der hat an dieser Stelle aber eh keinen Sinn gemacht. Ganz im Gegenteil, es klemmten sich immer wieder Gras und Äste darin ein.
Eine wirklich gute Lösung gibt es scheinbar nicht. Klar lässt sich der Zug verlängern, hängt dann aber ziemlich weit unterm Tretlager und fängt ggf. herumfliegende Äste ein.


----------



## Dusius (26. Mai 2015)

Also meine Leitung ist deutlich länger und da hat sich noch nie was verfangen.


----------



## knoerrli (26. Mai 2015)

Kannst Du mir mal ein Bild davon machen? Da ich die leitung demnächst ersetze hätte ich gern ein Bild von der "optimalen" Länge.


----------



## Dusius (26. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir schaut es so aus 
  am anfang war der Schaltzug auch kürzer, allerdings beim kompltt einfedern war er dann zu kurz und es hat mir immer den Gang verstellt.

Ich muss das glaub heute noch sauber machen


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2015)

Die optimale Länge kannst du leicht mit einem luftleerem Dämpfer überprüfen. 
Das Rad auf den Kopf stellen, das Hinterrad voll einfedern und so die Länge der Hülle anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoerrli (26. Mai 2015)

Sorry ihr habt ja beide keinen Umwerfer. Der Zug fürs Schaltwerk und die Bremsleitung sind bei mir von dem Problem auch nicht betroffen.
Es ist einzig die Schaltzug für den Umwerfer. Der macht einen steilen Bogen und wird dann durch die Schwinge geführt.
Dämpfer komplett ablassen ist aber eine gute Idee. Dann hab ich zumindest die Maximallänge.


----------



## Dusius (26. Mai 2015)

Naja, der Zug für den Umwerfer liegt doch en nur am Hauptrahmen und somit is dem das egal wie weit du einfederst.


----------



## knoerrli (26. Mai 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Naja, der Zug für den Umwerfer liegt doch en nur am Hauptrahmen und somit is dem das egal wie weit du einfederst.


Ist es leider nicht. Wie auf meinem Bild zu erkennen wird der Zug vom Kurbelgehäuse aufgerieben. Für den Zug ist mir das ziemlich egal aber der Rahmen leidet ja letztlich auch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Naja, der Zug für den Umwerfer liegt doch en nur am Hauptrahmen und somit is dem das egal wie weit du einfederst.


Der Zug für den Umwerfer läuft  meines Wissens auch durch die Schwinge, und die federt doch mit ein und strafft den Zug im eingefederten Zustand.

Edit, 
der Umwerfer selber sitzt auch direkt an der Schwinge und federt mit.


----------



## Dusius (26. Mai 2015)

Ah stimmt, der Umwerfer klammert sich ja an die Kettenstrebe, hatte ich ganz vergessen


----------



## jbecki (26. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal bzw. @radon ist in 2015 noch eine SE vom Slide 160 geplant? Ich fand das candyrot aus dem letzten Jahr nämlich ganz OK. Die neue Linienführung ist leider nicht so meins...setzte daher auf das Jahr 2016 oder SE. Weiss wer was?


----------



## Kriesel (26. Mai 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Natürlich merkt man den Unterschied.



Dann sind wir uns ja einig 




Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das Bike ist nun mal zu 60 % für die Abfahrt gemacht. Wenn du also einen besseren Kletterer willst, musst du dir wohl oder übel ein anderes Bike kaufen.



Ich bin happy hoch wie runter


----------



## tailfish (26. Mai 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Wozu die neue Kurbel, du kannst das Kettenblatt doch direkt auf der X1 - Kurbel montieren, nur ohne Spider...



Einfacher ist besser. Ich hab grad mal die Kurbel abmontiert und das sieht ja vielversprechend aus. Nur um sicher zu gehen, das heisst, dass das "Sram Kettenblatt X-Sync™ Direct Mount GXP mit 6mm Offset" auf die gelieferte X1 Kurbel passt...? Optisch und vom Offset her müsste es eigentlich hinkommen.


----------



## bartos0815 (26. Mai 2015)

tailfish schrieb:


> Einfacher ist besser. Ich hab grad mal die Kurbel abmontiert und das sieht ja vielversprechend aus. Nur um sicher zu gehen, das heisst, dass das "Sram Kettenblatt X-Sync™ Direct Mount GXP mit 6mm Offset" auf die gelieferte X1 Kurbel passt...? Optisch und vom Offset her müsste es eigentlich hinkommen.


Ja passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tailfish (26. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke das die passen wird.
> Allerdings kommen mir 26 Zähne zu wenig vor. Damit kommst du selbst in der Ebene nicht auf Tempo.  Mit 28 Zähnen komme ich auch überall hoch und wenn nicht, kann man auch schieben.



Ich muss das ausprobieren, ich möchte eigentlich überall wo es technisch noch gehen könnte probieren hoch zu fahren. Runter ist es auf meinen Home Trails oft so steil, dass die Bremsen selten länger als ein paar Sekunden offen sind. Aber könnte schon sein, dass es mit einem 26er Kettenblatt in der Ebene etwas hochtourig wird. Bei 85 Umdrehungen und 2.12 m Radumfang komme ich bei 26 Zähnen noch auf 28 kmh...

Kurbel Ritzel   U/min   km/h
32		10		 85	 34.7
30		10		 85	 32.5
28		10		 85	 30.3
26		10		 85	 28.2

aber wenn ich nur die Kettenblätter kaufen muss, ist's ein Versuch wert...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2015)

tailfish schrieb:


> Ich muss das ausprobieren, ich möchte eigentlich überall wo es technisch noch gehen könnte probieren hoch zu fahren. Runter ist es auf meinen Home Trails oft so steil, dass die Bremsen selten länger als ein paar Sekunden offen sind. Aber könnte schon sein, dass es mit einem 26er Kettenblatt in der Ebene etwas hochtourig wird. Bei 85 Umdrehungen und 2.12 m Radumfang komme ich bei 26 Zähnen noch auf 28 kmh...
> 
> Kurbel Ritzel   U/min   km/h
> 32		10		 85	 34.7
> ...


Dann probiere es erst mit 28 Zähnen... wenn dir das nicht reicht lässt sich das 28er leichter verkaufen. 

Ich hab es auf die Art gelöst 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12706970


----------



## tailfish (26. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dann probiere es erst mit 28 Zähnen... wenn dir das nicht reicht lässt sich das 28er leichter verkaufen.
> 
> Ich hab es auf die Art gelöst
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12706970



Deine Konstruktion habe ich mir vor ein paar Tagen angesehen und finde sie OK, einfach und für dich effizient. Für mich kommt das nicht in Frage, weil mein Bike muss eher puristisch und sauber daherkommen, sonst passt mir das nicht. 
Ich habe mir grad vorhin die zwei Kettenblätter (26/28) bestellt, dann kann ich nach Bedarf wechseln. Vermutlich hätte ich mit dem 26er am Swiss Epic Flow (6 Tage /  8000 hm) nicht die optimale Bestückung...

Danke allen für die Tips...!


----------



## ron101 (26. Mai 2015)

Hmm also wie geht das genau? Kann man beim 8SE die Kurbel ausbauen und deren Spider demontieren/entfernen und anstelle disem ein DirectMount Kettenblatt rein machen?
Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Nesium (26. Mai 2015)

Genau, z.B. diesen hier habe ich auf meinem Bike
https://www.bike-components.de/de/B...-Modell-2015-p42208/black-30-Zaehne-o6941082/


----------



## stromb6 (26. Mai 2015)

Heute gekommen und gleich umgebaut.






Leider waren beide Hauptlagerschrauben locker und ohne Schraubensicherung!!!
Die Bremsleitung für die Hinterbremse ist so wie sie von Radon verlegt wurde gute 4cm zu kurz.
Ich leg gerne beim nächsten Bike 5 Euro für Schraubensicherung und längere Bremsleitung drauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2015)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Heute gekommen und gleich umgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!
 Die 4cm der Bremsleitung kannst du hier wieder zurück holen. 
Einfach nach dem Bremssattel die erste Befestigung umgehen und etwas gestreckter verlegen. Außerdem habe ich die Leitung an der Stelle, wo sie an der Kettenstrebe befestigt wird, mit Klebeband umwickelt und mit dem Kabelbinder schön fest gezogen. 
So kann sie nicht mehr hin und her rutschen.


----------



## stromb6 (27. Mai 2015)

Ja hab ich schon gemacht. Diesmal ist der Bogen der Bremsleitung noch weiter rauf und an der Sitzstrebe befestigt. Wenn man die Leitung richtig verlegt ist sie ja lang genug. Nur wenn jemand so die erste Ausfahrt macht und einen Drop nimmt ist die Leitung ab. Konnte mit ausgelassener Luft nicht mal den halben Federweg nutzen. Die Bremsleitung hielt das Bike bei 50% Federweg. Das sollte den Leuten die die Bikes montieren schon auffallen. Und Schraubensicherung und ein Drehmomentschlüssel sind auch keine Geheimnisse.


----------



## Matthias3977 (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Slide-Gemeinde,
jetzt muss ich mich mit meinem Problem doch mal hierhin wenden… ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Thema wird den ein oder anderen mit Sicherheit schon aus dem Hals raushängen, aber ich bin, wie man so schön sagt, mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Also worum geht es… ich habe seit letztem Jahr das Slide Carbon 160 650b 8.0 SE und eigentlich von Beginn an ein knarzen und knacken. Anfangs nur im Wiegetritt mittlerweile aber ständig und immer!
Nachdem ich jetzt schon einiges probiert habe,  alle Schraubverbindungen auf korrekten Anzug geprüft, Tretlager gefettet, Steuersatz ein wenig in Fett eingepackt, Kassette überprüft, Schaltauge und Schaltwerk geprüft usw.
Konnte ich das Problem „vermutlich“ an der Sattelstütze / Sitzrohr eingrenzen… ich hatte die Sattelstütze jetzt schon mehrfach mal mit Montagepaste, oder Fett verbaut… danach war es dann kurzzeitig besser, kam aber nach ein, zwei Touren immer wieder. Jetzt habe ich gestern mal die Reverb ausgebaut und durch eine normale Thomson-Sattelstütze ersetzt. Nach der Veränderung ist jetzt momentan erst einmal wieder Ruhe. Eine Endgültige Lösung ist das natürlich nicht!!! Was für Ideen, oder Vorschläge habt Ihr um das Problem dauerhaft in den Griff zu bekommen??? Kann es sein, dass vielleicht sogar die Leitung der Reverb dieses Knarzen verursacht?
Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen woher das knacken noch kommen kann? Falls es nicht die Sattelstütze ist…
Danke, ja und ich weiß, dass Thema gab es bestimmt schon öfter ;-)


----------



## ron101 (28. Mai 2015)

Hat das schon jemand der Monarch RT3 fahrenden ausprobiert?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...rade-kit-monarch-216-x-63mm-449013/wg_id-6884

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Mai 2015)

Matthias3977 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Slide-Gemeinde,
> jetzt muss ich mich mit meinem Problem doch mal hierhin wenden… ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Thema wird den ein oder anderen mit Sicherheit schon aus dem Hals raushängen, aber ich bin, wie man so schön sagt, mit meinem Latein am Ende.
> Also worum geht es… ich habe seit letztem Jahr das Slide Carbon 160 650b 8.0 SE und eigentlich von Beginn an ein knarzen und knacken. Anfangs nur im Wiegetritt mittlerweile aber ständig und immer!
> Nachdem ich jetzt schon einiges probiert habe,  alle Schraubverbindungen auf korrekten Anzug geprüft, Tretlager gefettet, Steuersatz ein wenig in Fett eingepackt, Kassette überprüft, Schaltauge und Schaltwerk geprüft usw.
> ...



Mein SE läuft total unauffällig, nur der Sattel hat mal an sich geknarzt. 


Die Leitung dürfte es aber nicht sein. 
Ist Ruhe wenn du im Stehen fährst? 

Der Vorbau/Lenker könnte auch Geräusche machen.


----------



## enno112 (28. Mai 2015)

Schrauben der Kettenblätter gefettet und festgezogen?


----------



## Matthias3977 (28. Mai 2015)

Schonmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten...
Ich bin heute Vormittag wieder eine Tour gefahren, und es ist wieder da und liegt scheinbar doch nicht an der Sattelstütze. Ich hatte heute ja mal die Möglichkeit die Stütze zu entfernen und dann zu probieren und auch dann knarzt es. Kettenblätter habe ich schon festgezogen und würde ich nach dem heutigen test auch ausschließen. Ich habe heute mal neben dem Rad stehend auf den Rahmen gedrück / eingefedert habe und auch dabei ist dieses knacken zu hören. Gabel hatte ich gestern ach ausgebaut und die Steuerlager mit Fett wieder eingebaut.
Lenker und Vorbau kann ich heute ja mal testen... sollte man die trocken, mit Montagepaste, oder Fett verbauen.
Kann es viellicht auch den Lagern des Hinterbau liegen???
Was ich noch probieren werde, heute mal alle Schrauben, Zugbefestigungen, und alles was unnötig ist zu demonitieren und dann zu schauen.

Danke
Matthias


----------



## Matthias3977 (28. Mai 2015)

Was halt komisch ist, immer wenn ich irgendwas teste ist erstmal kurz Ruhe ;-)


----------



## reflux (28. Mai 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hat das schon jemand der Monarch RT3 fahrenden ausprobiert?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...rade-kit-monarch-216-x-63mm-449013/wg_id-6884
> 
> ...


Nein,ich hab auch schon gefragt  
Mich interessiert es aber auch
Vlt bestelle ich das nächsten Monat,wenn wieder Geld da ist


----------



## JEUS (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo.
meins macht auch keine Probleme.
bei einem Kumpel kam dass Knacken aus den Dt Swiss Laufrädern. Der Freilauf wurde immer lauter. Es hatte sich sogar etwas abgelöst. Freilauf gereinigt und geschmiert. Danach war alles wieder top.
hält schon länger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (28. Mai 2015)

Matthias3977 schrieb:


> Schonmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten...
> Ich bin heute Vormittag wieder eine Tour gefahren, und es ist wieder da und liegt scheinbar doch nicht an der Sattelstütze. Ich hatte heute ja mal die Möglichkeit die Stütze zu entfernen und dann zu probieren und auch dann knarzt es. Kettenblätter habe ich schon festgezogen und würde ich nach dem heutigen test auch ausschließen. Ich habe heute mal neben dem Rad stehend auf den Rahmen gedrück / eingefedert habe und auch dabei ist dieses knacken zu hören. Gabel hatte ich gestern ach ausgebaut und die Steuerlager mit Fett wieder eingebaut.
> Lenker und Vorbau kann ich heute ja mal testen... sollte man die trocken, mit Montagepaste, oder Fett verbauen.
> Kann es viellicht auch den Lagern des Hinterbau liegen???
> ...


Bau mal die Gabel aus, spann den schaft ein und rüttel dran bzw belaste sie. Eventuell ist es die Verbindung schaft Krone


----------



## Matthias3977 (28. Mai 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Bau mal die Gabel aus, spann den schaft ein und rüttel dran bzw belaste sie. Eventuell ist es die Verbindung schaft Krone


 
Den Gedanken habe ich auch schon gehabt und werde es heute, oder di Tage mal testen... ich werde heute mal damit beginnen einfach nach und nach alles vom Rad wegzuschrauben und zwischendrin immer zu testen.
Mal schauen woran es liegt ;-)


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (28. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem SE hatte sich nach der Winterpause auch plötzlich ein Knacken eingestellt - hat mich fast wahnsinnig gemacht, ich hasse sowas...
Nach der üblichen Sucherrei konnte ich die Kassette als den Übeltäter entlarven. Über diese dx-Dinger findet man so einiges im Netz... Naja, übertrieben gefettet und wieder eingebaut, bis jetzt ist Ruhe!
Aber wenn das bei dir von Anfang an knackt, würde ich die Kassette fast ausschliessen.


----------



## Upgrayedd (28. Mai 2015)

Wie siehts mit Deinen Dämpferbuchsen aus. Die haben gern mal Spiel.


----------



## Matthias3977 (29. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,
also ich habe das Bike gestern Schritt für Schritt bis zur letzten Schraube zerlegt... naja die Hinterbaulager habe ich jetzt nicht ausgebaut, da der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer völlig unauffällig war... also total leichtgängig und sich für mich total problemlos angehört hat. Festgestellt habe ich, dass selbst der blanke Rahmen (incl. Dämpfer) mit Gabel und Laufrädern die Geräusche macht. Ich habe dann die Gabel wie von Dusius beschrieben getestet und konnte noch zig maligem belasten nur ein, zwei mal ein kleines Knacken hören (vielleicht auch eingebildet).
Wieviel Kraft muss man da aufbringen um was zu hören? Würde man es beim testen sofort merken wenn das Knacken von der Gabel kommt???
Zwei vielleicht Gründe habe ich jetzt noch übrig... beim oberen Steuersatzlager merkt man an einer Stelle ein kleines knacken, so als wäre ein Sandkorn, oder sowas im Lager... es springt über einen kleinen Wiederstand. Mit eingebauter Gabel merkt man davon aber nichts mehr.
Und als zweiten Grund hätte ich noch die von Upgrayedd angesprochenen Dämpferbuchsen... von Spiel habe ich jetzt zwar beim ein und ausbauen nichts gemerkt, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie est man die beiden Bolzen ziehen sollte. Wenn man die zu fest zieht können die ja den Dämpfer verspannen und er geht recht schwergängig... wenn man sie dagegen zu lose macht, habe ich die Angst sie lösen sich während der Fahrt. Ich weiß, hier gab es man eine Skizze von Bodo mit den Drehmomenten, die werde ich mal Suchen. Wenn die natürlich jemand parat hat, darf er sie gerne nochmal posten ;-)

Achso und Resultat der gestriegen Bastelstunde... auf dem Weg heute morgen zur Arbeit war bis auf ein, zwei (vielleicht auch wieder eingebildete) Knachser alles ruhig... aber das war ja schon so oft so ;-)

Und wenn das jetzt auch alles nichts geholfen hat, dann muss ich das Rad wohl mal einschicken... denn diese Geräuschbelästigung macht mich einfach verrückt... das Rad stand die letzte Zeit einfach nur noch rum, weil ich deswegen keine Lust hatte damit zu fahren und ich dann immer lieber auf meine anderen ausgewichen bin.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Upgrayedd (29. Mai 2015)

Hier die Drehmomente:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/

Es ist sehr wichtig die Schrauben des Hinterbaus mit den richtigen Drehmomenten anzuziehen. Ist beispielsweise eine Schraube etwas lockerer/fester kann das zu Knackgeräuschen führen. 

Wenn du mit den Buchsen sicher gehen willst, kann ich dir das empfehlen:

http://huber-bushings.com


----------



## Matthias3977 (29. Mai 2015)

Danke... 8NM ist aber doch ganz ordentlich, so fest hbeich sie momentan nicht!
Teste ich heute Abend natürlich gleich mal.


----------



## Matthias3977 (29. Mai 2015)

Achso, Danke für den Link!


----------



## Dusius (29. Mai 2015)

Also wenn du den schaft eingespannt hast und an der Gabel rüttelt wäre es schon zu hören denke ich, zumindest war das bei mir so. Das mit sen Drehmomenten ist so, noch angezogene schrauben können knacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (29. Mai 2015)

Matthias3977 schrieb:


> Achso, Danke für den Link!



Ich weiss ja nicht wo du wohnst aber wenn's passt und das Knacken bis dahin nicht beseitigt ist, dann fahr' doch zum BikeFestival nach Willingen. Einschicken ist doch immer blöd, dann bekommst du es evtl. "ohne Befund" wieder zurück.
Oder du schaust mal nach einem Radon Servicecenter in deiner Nähe. Kann ja so nicht weitergehen!
Nochmal zusammengefasst - das Ding knackt noch nur mit verbauter Gabel und Dämpfer und Laufrädern ohne Kette!


----------



## Matthias3977 (29. Mai 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wo du wohnst aber wenn's passt und das Knacken bis dahin nicht beseitigt ist, dann fahr' doch zum BikeFestival nach Willingen. Einschicken ist doch immer blöd, dann bekommst du es evtl. "ohne Befund" wieder zurück.
> Oder du schaust mal nach einem Radon Servicecenter in deiner Nähe. Kann ja so nicht weitergehen!
> Nochmal zusammengefasst - das Ding knackt noch nur mit verbauter Gabel und Dämpfer und Laufrädern ohne Kette!


 
Genau nur noch Gabel, inclusive Vorbau, Dämpfer und Laufräder alles andere ist demontiert gewesen... naja die Lager vom Tretlager waren auch noch eingepresst. Sogar alle Schrauben Zugführung, Flaschenhalter usw. waren entfernt. Wenn ich dann eingefedert habe hat es trotzdem noch geknackt.
Klar wäre einschicken die letzte Wahl, da ich mit dem Rad was das Fahrverhalten angeht wirklich super zufrieden bin, aber mich nervt es so wenn es die ganze Zeit knackst und selbst die Mitfahrer fühlen sich schon gestört. Und ohne Befund zurück, würde nicht gehen... es ist ja nicht nur ein vereinzeltes knacken sondern ständig und vor allem auch für jederman hörbar ;-)

Vielleicht hat es sich nach der gestrigen Schrauberei ja jetzt doch erledigt *ich hoffe es*


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem Epic hatte ich auch ein knacken im Bike. Nach langem suchen waren es lose Carbonschichten im Inneren des Rahmens im Steuerrohrbereich. Durch die leichten Verformungen beim Fahren rieben die Fasern und erzeugten das Geräusch. 
Habe ich dann einfach mit Sekundenkleber verklebt und Ruhe war. 
Der Rahmen ist jetzt im 6ten Jahr und fährt immer noch Rennen... ganz ruhig


----------



## reflux (29. Mai 2015)

Bei mir hat es ne Zeit lang auch geknackt.behoben wurde es durch das anziehen der Kettenblattschrauben (direkt Mount) mit 10nm und entfernen und neu montieren der Pedale


----------



## Matthias3977 (29. Mai 2015)

Ich muss mich jetzt schon mal bedanken für die vielen Tipps... ich werde euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten


----------



## kuwap (31. Mai 2015)

Gestern sind wir zum ersten mal mit unseren Radon Slide Carbon 2014 & 2015 über den Wildhogtrail in Stromberg gefahren. Endlich hält auch die Hinterbauschraube  .... Unglaublich, wie gut das Slide geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (1. Juni 2015)

Moin. Wie ist den euer Hebelleerweg bei der RS? Bei mir sind es ca 1.5 cm bis sie bremst. Normal oder entlüften?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Juni 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Moin. Wie ist den euer Hebelleerweg bei der RS? Bei mir sind es ca 1.5 cm bis sie bremst. Normal oder entlüften?



Der Hebelweg ist kein Indikator für Luft in der Leitung, sondern ein schwammiger Druckpunkt!


----------



## Vogelsberger (5. Juni 2015)

Jein, bei meiner Trail X0 war dann meist zu wenig Bremsflüssigkeit drinn und durch das Entlüften war der Druckpunkt eher da und härter sowieso.
Allerdings mit der Sharky Methode die da lautete das Ausgleichsbehältnis vor dem Zuschrauben randvoll mit DOT machen und dann erst die Schraube rein und nicht nur Spritze ab und Schraube rein.

Ich finde die 2-3cm leerweg ein bissl viel und frage mich halt ob das normal ist.


----------



## Dusius (5. Juni 2015)

Wie alt sind denn die Bremsbeläge? Wenn sie runter gefahren sind kann das schon sein das der weg länger wird.
Wenn sie neu sind is es auf jeden Fall zu viel und ich würde sie mal entlüften.


----------



## ~joe~ (5. Juni 2015)

servus 

die schaltzüge sind beim slide carbon ja innenverlegt.
gibt es da im rahmen ne zughülle?
weil ich muss nen schaltzug wechseln und hab keine lust da blind durch den rahmen durchzufädeln.
bzw bekomm ich nen einfchen strick oder so an den alten zug befestigt, so dass ich den beim durchziehen mit ziehen kann?

lg


----------



## Dusius (5. Juni 2015)

Gibt keine Hülse im Rahmen is bisschen ein gefummel


----------



## ~joe~ (5. Juni 2015)

also lediglich die hüllen die vom lenker zum rahmen und vom rahmen zum umwerfer gehen?
also im rahmen sind nur die blanken züge?
wie habt ihr sie gewechselt?


----------



## Dusius (5. Juni 2015)

Ja, rein stecken und mit Pinzette unten raus ziehen


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. Juni 2015)

~joe~ schrieb:


> also lediglich die hüllen die vom lenker zum rahmen und vom rahmen zum umwerfer gehen?
> also im rahmen sind nur die blanken züge?
> wie habt ihr sie gewechselt?



Die Öffnug ist so groß, ist echt kein Problem einen Zug da durchzuführen...


----------



## gandergr (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
bei mir ist es soweit. Die grossen Lager an der Wippe drehen kaum noch. Jedioh kann ich mein Demontage-Werkzeug niergends ansetzen, da die Oberfläche nicht gerade ist. Ausschlagen hat auch nicht funktioniert. Hat Jemand ein Idee wie ich diese entfernen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2015)

Hast Du mal die Lager geöffnet ? D.h. mit einer kleinen Stecknadel oder der Spitze eines Teppichmesser ganz vorsichtig den Messing / Kunststoffschutz abhebeln und damit Du direkt auf die Kugeln schauen kannst. Dann beurteilen warum diese nicht mehr drehen (Dreck oder Rost). ggfs. mit Bremsenreiniger oder Petroleum durchspülen, trocknen lassen, neu fetten, Abdeckung drauf, neuwertig.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (6. Juni 2015)

Schönes Werkzeug, da wirst du wohl was unterlegen müssen Holzleisen oder Kunstoffstreifen in unterschiedlicher Höhe mit etwas Tapeten am Rahmen befestigt. Wird bestimmt eswas fummelig, sollte aber funktionieren. Hast du die Dichtungen mal von den Lagern runtergemacht? Mit etwas Schmierstoff lassen die sich bestimmt reanimieren und müssen noch garnnicht gewechselt werden nach der kurzen Zeit!


----------



## Dusius (7. Juni 2015)

Ich habe so ein kleines Problem, wenn ich das Slide ordentlich ran nehme, also wurzeln oder einfach ordentliches Gelände. Dann verstellt sich hinten der Gang, wenn ich dann wieder trete schaltet er wieder in den eingestellten Gang zurück, die Schaltung is auch nicht verstellt oder so. 
Hat das Problem noch wer? is sicher kein Radon Problem eher so was allgemeines^^ Der Schaltzug is auch nicht zu kurz oder so da sollte genug Luft sein.


----------



## radmodi (7. Juni 2015)

...da verspringt wohl die Kette auf ein anderes Ritzel, passiert bei mir auch manchmal bei Highspeed und Wurzelteppich. Vielleicht die Kette um ein Glied kürzen oder auf einem größeren Ritzel drüberfahren...?


----------



## Dusius (7. Juni 2015)

Hmm mhat eigentlich genug spannung, hab erst eins raus genommen Größeres Ritzen is eigentlich keine Option, brauche ja Thempo


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2015)

Mit einem 32er Blatt  bekommst du noch mehr Speed mit der Kette auf dem Kleinsten.... 




...bau dir noch so eine Kefü dran und die Kette springt nicht mehr.


----------



## Dusius (7. Juni 2015)

hatte das schon überlegt, aber bringt das für hinten wirklich was?


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2015)

Das kleine Ding an der Kettenstrebe verhindert deutlich das schwingen der Kette. 
Wurzeln, Sprünge... alles kein Problem, die Kette bleibt wo sie hingehört. 
Wurde erst neulich wieder ausgiebig in Schöneck getestet. 
Das Bike geht wie Hanne, man wird automatisch zu immer mehr verleitet.


----------



## Dusius (7. Juni 2015)

Ok, ich denke ich werde es mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (7. Juni 2015)

~joe~ schrieb:


> also lediglich die hüllen die vom lenker zum rahmen und vom rahmen zum umwerfer gehen?
> also im rahmen sind nur die blanken züge?
> wie habt ihr sie gewechselt?



oder einfach mit einem  liner arbeiten!


----------



## gandergr (8. Juni 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Schönes Werkzeug, da wirst du wohl was unterlegen müssen Holzleisen oder Kunstoffstreifen in unterschiedlicher Höhe mit etwas Tapeten am Rahmen befestigt. Wird bestimmt eswas fummelig, sollte aber funktionieren. Hast du die Dichtungen mal von den Lagern runtergemacht? Mit etwas Schmierstoff lassen die sich bestimmt reanimieren und müssen noch garnnicht gewechselt werden nach der kurzen Zeit!


Hallo,

Danke für deine Antwort. Das Unterlegen hat nur Abdrücke hinterlassen. Das Lager sitzt wirklich fest. Ich denke ich brauche etwas grossflächiges.....
Habe die Dichting entfernt, gereinigt und neu gefettet. Die Dichtung konnte aber leider nur auf einer Seite entfernt werden. Das Lager läuft besser, aber immer noch mit 'Schlägen'.


----------



## Dusius (8. Juni 2015)

Also meine sind nun schon über ein Jahr alt und laufen noch wie am ersten Tag. Hast mit Dampfstrahler gewaschen?


----------



## gandergr (8. Juni 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also meine sind nun schon über ein Jahr alt und laufen noch wie am ersten Tag. Hast mit Dampfstrahler gewaschen?


nein. haben aber schon ca. 2500km und 40'000Hm


----------



## Dusius (9. Juni 2015)

Jo ich auch
Hast mal versucht etwas zu ölen bevor du versuchst es raus zu drücken?


----------



## daiko (9. Juni 2015)

Moin, leider musste ich gerade am 5 Tage alten Bike am rechten Arm der Pike direkt unter dem RCT3 Rädchen einen Lackplatzer festellen. Da dieser nach hinten weg geht und sonst gar nichts ist kann es kein Steinschlag sein.

Wegen sowas das Ding einschicken lohnt nicht und wäre auch pingelig, Frage daher: Was tut man da am besten drauf, damit das nicht größer wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (9. Juni 2015)

Folie? Die Lackierung der Pike is von der Qualität her eh schäbig.,
Ah, nun sehe ich das Bild erst, das kommt von dem Rädchen an dem du drehen kannst. ka ich denke das kannst halt mit irgend nem Lack flicken oder halt lassen. Das Rädchen kommt ja da an oder nicht?


----------



## EddyAC (9. Juni 2015)

Da stimme ich zu, die Lackqualität ist echt mies. Schön leicht, top Performance, aber der Lack.....bei meiner siehts um die Steckachse nach n paar mal lösen ähnlich aus. Die 34er Fox Evo aus meinem 2013er Slide....TOP hingegen.....


----------



## Doomassen (9. Juni 2015)

daiko schrieb:


> Moin, leider musste ich gerade am 5 Tage alten Bike am rechten Arm der Pike direkt unter dem RCT3 Rädchen einen Lackplatzer festellen. Da dieser nach hinten weg geht und sonst gar nichts ist kann es kein Steinschlag sein.
> 
> Wegen sowas das Ding einschicken lohnt nicht und wäre auch pingelig, Frage daher: Was tut man da am besten drauf, damit das nicht größer wird?



Nimm einen Edding , am besten in schwarz


----------



## bully_s_mart (9. Juni 2015)

Leute,

meine Elixir 9 Trail von 2014 lässt sich nicht entlüften. Beides VR+HR. Auf alles wie Hebeleinstellung etc habe ich geachtet und einfach durchgescannt. Ist nicht meine erste Avid Bremse und habe dies schon häufig gemacht.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Und falls ja, gab es eine Lösung außer zum Händler zu gehen.
Thanks!


----------



## bully_s_mart (9. Juni 2015)

...übrigens lässt sich nicht entlüften heisst, dass ich den Kolben der Bremssattelstütze keinen mm gedrückt bekomme und bei zu hohem Druck mir der Schlauch abfällt.


----------



## bully_s_mart (10. Juni 2015)

Solved!
Es war doch der Reach des Hebels. Man muss wirklich die genauen 75mm zwischen äußersten Punkt des Hebels und senkrecht gemessen zur Mitte des Lenkers einhalten...

Cheers


----------



## baumfreund (13. Juni 2015)

hallo leute habe heute an meinem 2015 8.0  entdeckt das von der zu kurzen umwerfer zug aussenhülle schon eine schöne kerbe in denn rahmen gescheuert ist. das ist hier wohl auch schon mehreren passiert... wielange hat der umtausch des rahmens gedauert und wurde das rad komplett oder nur der beschädigte rahmen eingeschickt?


----------



## Dusius (14. Juni 2015)

Was wollt ihr wegen dem bisschen eigentlich alle eure Rahmen tauschen? Das macht doch nichts, Zug tauschen und fertig. Ich würde euch das ding nicht tauschen.


----------



## baumfreund (14. Juni 2015)

wenn die mir en neuen zug schicken solls mir auch recht sein solange die Stabilität darunter nicht leidet... die frage war mehr wir lange das dauert an der sattelstütze stimmt nämlich auch was nicht. ich hab B-D bezüglich der stütze auf die dauer der rep/tausch angeschrieben aber da kamm nur sone vorgeschriebene standart mail.


----------



## Dusius (14. Juni 2015)

Jo die können dir das auch nicht sagen, sie schicken die ja dann weiter und dann kommt sie wieder zu Bd und die schicken sie zu dir. Alles in allem wird das sicher 4 Wochen dauern. So nen Zug kostet 2 Euro mit Hülle vielleicht 10, wenn du dir das einfach selber kaufen tust ist es wohl am einfachsten. 

Was stimmt denn mit der Sattelstütze nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumfreund (14. Juni 2015)

zum einen senkt sie sich beim draufsetzen um 1-2 cm ohne betätigen des hebels. zum anderen was mich mehr stört: wenn ich die absenkung brauch und drücke auf den hebel passiert erst mal nichts, das dauert dann manchmal 2,3 sek bis sie runterfährt auch mit wippen auf dem sattel und so. dann funktioniert das erst mal wieder normal, wenn sie dan ein par km nicht benutzt wurde ist is wieder so. hab schon etwas geschmiert und entüftet aber is wieder so das nervt! hatte vor her ne LEV die war super...


----------



## Dusius (14. Juni 2015)

Also das hört sich so an als ob du zum einen Luft im Hebel hast und zum anderen etwas zu wenig Luft in der stütze selber. Ich würde sie nochmal (nach Anleitung) entlüften und den Druck in der stütze selber kontrollieren die verliert eh nach der Weile immer mal wieder ein wenig Luft.


----------



## Dolomites (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo, mein neues Slide Carbon hat ein komisches Knacksen im Steuerrohr. Es klingt leider nicht so wie im Video, sondern eher als ob der Carbon-Rahmen knacksen würden. Ich habe nun mal die Lagerschalen kontrolliert und diese fallen fast von alleine raus. Die untere hat teilweise sogar etwas Spiel. Müssten die nicht hinein gepresst sein? Ausserdem hat der obere Plastikring eienen Riss. Ist das normal oder muss sogar der Rahmen getauscht werden?


----------



## Dusius (14. Juni 2015)

Die Lager werden beim Carbon Rahmen sicher nicht rein gepresst minimal Spiel ist OK. Der ring muss offen sein. Is also nichts kaputt. Nimm die Gabel mal raus und schau ob es der schaft ist. Einspannen und rütteln bzw belasten. Kann auch sein, das die schrauben irgendwo nicht richtig angezogen sind.

Mein Gott... Alle wollen bei der kleinsten Kleinigkeit den Rahmen tauschen... Wo soll das nur hin führen...


----------



## Dolomites (14. Juni 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Lager werden beim Carbon Rahmen sicher nicht rein gepresst minimal Spiel ist OK. Der ring muss offen sein. Is also nichts kaputt. Nimm die Gabel mal raus und schau ob es der schaft ist. Einspannen und rütteln bzw belasten. Kann auch sein, das die schrauben irgendwo nicht richtig angezogen sind.
> 
> Mein Gott... Alle wollen bei der kleinsten Kleinigkeit den Rahmen tauschen... Wo soll das nur hin führen...



Danke für die rasche Antwort. Mir wäre natürlich auch lieber wenn ich den Rahmen nicht tauschen müsste. Leider kann ich das Geräsuch nicht genau lokalisieren. Es klingt aber wie wenn das Carbon knirschen/knacksen würde. Gabelschaft scheint soweit ok zu sein. Welche Schrauben soll in kontrollieren?


----------



## Dusius (14. Juni 2015)

Wenn das Geräusch von dort kommt dann alle am Vorbau. Hat du die gaben ausgebaut und wie von mir beschrieben belastet?


----------



## Dolomites (14. Juni 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wenn das Geräusch von dort kommt dann alle am Vorbau. Hat du die gaben ausgebaut und wie von mir beschrieben belastet?


Ich habe die Gabel nun noch mal augebaut. Leider habe ich keinen Schraubstock um wirklich viel Druck drauf zu bringen. Aber soweit es scheint kommt das Knacksen nicht von der Gabel. Ahead und Vorbau sind richtig angezogen. Kann ich sonst noch was kontrollieren?


----------



## Dusius (14. Juni 2015)

Kann natürlich auch die Verbindung schaft - Vorbau oder Vorbau - Lenker sein. Eventuell mal montagepaste verwenden.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich kannst du nur mal 'ne ordentliche Packung Fett an die Lager machen, Lenker und Vorbau wieder drauf, Lenkungsspiel einstellen und den Vorbau wieder mit dem max. Moment anziehen. Wenn's immernoch knackt die Lenkerklemmung lösen, ist vieleicht verspannt und in der korrekten Schraubfolge wieder mit max. Anzugsmoment anziehen. Kannst das Rad auch mal auf das Hinterrad stellen, Bremse gezogen und mal Druck auf den Lenker geben. Sollte es knacken, kann es die Gabel ja nicht sein, ist ja entlastet. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (14. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## baumfreund (15. Juni 2015)

ich habe die stütze jetzt mal wieder entlüftet und bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich die leitung gekürzt, fühlt sich nicht so an als hätte sich da was verändert aber falls das doch der fall sein sollte werde ich hir berichten. den Luftdruck habe ich auch kontrolliert 150 von 250 psi wahren nach aufschrauben der pumpe noch drin also etwas zu wenig, aber auch das absacken ist noch da.


----------



## Dusius (15. Juni 2015)

hmmm dann hat sie vielleicht wirklich ne Macke. Meine hat nach dem Entlüften und Nachpumpen wieder einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Dolomites (16. Juni 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Kann natürlich auch die Verbindung schaft - Vorbau oder Vorbau - Lenker sein. Eventuell mal montagepaste verwenden.


Hallo, ich habe das Knacken nun mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit lokalisieren könnnen. Laufrad, Bremse, Steckachse und Steuerrohr kann ich ausschliessen. Das Knacken kommt von der RS Pike im Bereich der Gabelkrone/Schaft. Das Geräusch entsteht auch wenn ich das Vorderrad zwischen den Beinen einklemme und den Lenker drehe. Was könnte das sein?


----------



## Dusius (16. Juni 2015)

Knackt es bei dir nur beim ausfedern wie auf dem Video?


----------



## Dolomites (16. Juni 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Knackt es bei dir nur beim ausfedern wie auf dem Video?


Nein eigentlich gar nicht beim Federn, sondern bei Druck auf den Schaft. z.B. wenn ich bremse und das Vorderrad vor und zurück schiebe. Das selbe Geräuch entseht wenn ich das Rad auf die das blockierte Hinterrad stelle (Vorderrad in der Luft) und die Gabel nach oben bzw. unten drücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (16. Juni 2015)

Klingt nach dem Steuersatz.
Bei meinem Slide waren die Lagerschalen nicht ordentlich eingepresst. Würde ich mal kontrollieren.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (16. Juni 2015)

Z. Info, da gibt's keine Lagerschalen...


----------



## Dusius (16. Juni 2015)

Und wie schon gesagt, bei einem carbon Rahmen werden die auch ganz bestimmt nicht ein gepresst. So wie sie in deinem Video sind ist das auch gewollt und richtig.

Ich denke es könnte schon die Verbindung Krone - schaft sein, hatte das selbe Problem hat sich bei mir aber anders angehört.

Um sicher zu gehen würde ich das mit dem einspannen mal machen. 
Wenn du sie am casting hebst und sie schräg mit dem schaft auf den Boden drücks müsste das Geräusch auch auftauchen.

Wenn es das ist musst sie ein schicken dauert ca. 4 Wochen.


----------



## ticris (16. Juni 2015)

baumfreund schrieb:


> ich habe die stütze jetzt mal wieder entlüftet und bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich die leitung gekürzt, fühlt sich nicht so an als hätte sich da was verändert aber falls das doch der fall sein sollte werde ich hir berichten. den Luftdruck habe ich auch kontrolliert 150 von 250 psi wahren nach aufschrauben der pumpe noch drin also etwas zu wenig, aber auch das absacken ist noch da.



Wenn die Reverb von alleine nachgibt ist sehr wahrscheinlich Luft im Hydrauliksystem. Da Hilft nur ein kompletter Service und das ist ein richtiger Drecksjob. (Luft nachpumpen hilft da nicht) Wer es genauer wissen will sollte da mal reinschauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock...bin-ich-zu-bloede-oder-ist-sie-defekt.494272/

Solange man noch Garantie hat würde ich mir die Sauerei ersparen und das Ding einschicken. I.d.R. gibt es eine neue Reverb zurück.


----------



## Aalex (18. Juni 2015)

Dolomites schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich gar nicht beim Federn, sondern bei Druck auf den Schaft. z.B. wenn ich bremse und das Vorderrad vor und zurück schiebe. Das selbe Geräuch entseht wenn ich das Rad auf die das blockierte Hinterrad stelle (Vorderrad in der Luft) und die Gabel nach oben bzw. unten drücke.



wackelt das obere lager leicht bei gezogener bremse und vor und zurück?

wenn ja: steuersatz einstellen. 

an die lager kann man auch mal gut fett machen


----------



## ron101 (18. Juni 2015)

Das Fett kommt das in die Mitte da wo der Gabelschaft durch geht? Oder auch aussen da wo die Lager an den Rahmen kommen?

Cheers
ron


----------



## hw_doc (19. Juni 2015)

Mal zwei Bilder von meiner letzten Harztour mit dem S.E.:










Schön war's, aber ich denke, es ist die Zeit gekommen, dass wir uns trennen. Falls jemand interessiert ist, freue ich mich über eine PM!


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. Juni 2015)

Wozu braucht man so einen hässlichen Lappen an der Gabel...


----------



## Dusius (20. Juni 2015)

Damit der Matsch auf die Dichtungen läuft


----------



## hw_doc (20. Juni 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man so einen hässlichen Lappen an der Gabel...



Frage oder Aussage?
Mit ihm fliegt mir etwas weniger Dreck ins Gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (25. Juni 2015)

Gibts was Neues zum Slide Carbon 160 Team?

Vor lauter Skeen 120 und Slide Carbon 140 ist das 160er ganz in Vergessenheit geraten!

Hoffe es gibt hier einen Test mit aussagekräftiger Meinung zu den Federelementen!


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juni 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Gibts was Neues zum Slide Carbon 160 Team?
> 
> Vor lauter Skeen 120 und Slide Carbon 140 ist das 160er ganz in Vergessenheit geraten!
> 
> Hoffe es gibt hier einen Test mit aussagekräftiger Meinung zu den Federelementen!


Zu den Federelementen kann ich nur Sagen die sind ok aber nicht herausragend, wir hatten gehofft es kommt ein McLeod Plus
ist aber nicht.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## klickfisch (25. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mir gerne ein 2015er Slide kaufen und hardere gerade damit, ob ich nicht in einem Monat enttäuscht bin, weil die neuen Modelle vorgestellt werden. Das 8.0er wäre genau das was ich suche


----------



## reflux (25. Juni 2015)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne ein 2015er Slide kaufen und hardere gerade damit, ob ich nicht in einem Monat enttäuscht bin, weil die neuen Modelle vorgestellt werden. Das 8.0er wäre genau das was ich suche



Ich hab einmal Rad gekauft (nicht Radon) und Knapp 2 Monate später kam eine wesentliche Neuerung auf der Eurobike und ich hab mich total geärgert und tue es immer noch  
Ich würd warten


----------



## klickfisch (25. Juni 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich hab einmal Rad gekauft (nicht Radon) und Knapp 2 Monate später kam eine wesentliche Neuerung auf der Eurobike und ich hab mich total geärgert und tue es immer noch
> Ich würd warten


Ich hoffe auf ein "go - ja jetzt kaufen" von @BODOPROBST


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juni 2015)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf ein "go - ja jetzt kaufen" von @BODOPROBST


Das 8.0 ist ein guter Kauf das neue 16er 8.0 hat eine neue Gabel von RS die ich aber noch nicht Gefahren bin, aber der Rest
hat durch den $ abstriche.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Gibts was Neues zum Slide Carbon 160 Team?
> 
> Vor lauter Skeen 120 und Slide Carbon 140 ist das 160er ganz in Vergessenheit geraten!
> 
> Hoffe es gibt hier einen Test mit aussagekräftiger Meinung zu den Federelementen!


Nicht in Vergessenheit geraten. Die Bikes sind nur bereits komplett fertig. Wir warten nur noch auf die Auslieferung anfang kommender Saison.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2015)

klickfisch schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne ein 2015er Slide kaufen und hardere gerade damit, ob ich nicht in einem Monat enttäuscht bin, weil die neuen Modelle vorgestellt werden. Das 8.0er wäre genau das was ich suche


Kommende Saison werden die Preise spürbar bei allen Herstellern nach oben gehen, wenn diese die Erhöhung nicht schon während dieser Saison durchgeführt haben. Ich denke Du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein wenn Du diese Saison kaufst.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## klickfisch (25. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank @Radon-Bikes und @BODOPROBST  - Perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoVau (25. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bzgl. der Schraubenproblematik würden wir gerne den aktuellen Stand mitteilen:
> 
> ...




Hi...

Nur mit Termin oder kann ich einfach so mal zwischendurch mein Rad vorbei bringen?


----------



## ron101 (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo 

Blöede Frage, aber ich glaube Ihr könnt mir da sicher auf die schnelle helfen.

Wie demontiere ich an einem DT Swiss Spline Laufrad die Achsadapter und den Freilauf?
Meinte mal etwas gelesen zu haben, dass dies ohne Werkzeug möglich sei.
Hmm nur wie?

Danke und cheers
ron


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. Juni 2015)

Kommende Woche gibts artgerecte Ausfahrten fürs 160iger 9.0 Carbon in Ischgl....der Wetterbericht schaut gut aus, nur hoffen das ich dne HR2 3C Terra für vorn Samstag noch krieg...ein Ardent 60a und ein HR2 60a liegen hier schon und die ZTR Flow EX kleben nun auch drunter, wenn der Crossmax XL auch schicker ist aber Breite ersetzt nur Breite bei der Felge.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Juni 2015)

MarcoVau schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> Nur mit Termin oder kann ich einfach so mal zwischendurch mein Rad vorbei bringen?


Bitte Termin vereinbaren.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## MarcoVau (26. Juni 2015)

Hab ich gemerkt...  
Hat sich trotzdem gelohnt... 

Danke für die Beratung... 

Gruß, Marco


----------



## bartos0815 (26. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das 8.0 ist ein guter Kauf das neue 16er 8.0 hat eine neue Gabel von RS die ich aber noch nicht Gefahren bin, aber der Rest
> hat durch den $ abstriche.	Gruß Bodo


was für eine neue rs soll das sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (26. Juni 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 
ist es möglich nur der Rahmen vom Slide Carbon 160 Team zu kaufen. Find das Teil sehr geil.


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juni 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> was für eine neue rs soll das sein??


Ich kann doch nix Erzählen was RS noch nicht freigibt .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Juni 2015)

Mal eine Frage zum Rockshox Monarch RCT3 Debon Air im Slide 8.0.

@BODOPROBST hatte ja immer gesagt, wir sollen warten bis der Dämpfer eingefahren ist. Jetzt bin ich inzwischen mit meinem Slide rund 600 km gefahren (ich habe ja noch zwei aneifere Bikes), und würde sagen, er ist eingefahren.

Jetzt, wo der Rockshox Monarch Debon Air richtig eingefahren ist, hängt bei meinem Slide gefühlt das Tretlager niedriger. Ich bleibe zumindest seit einigen Wochen beim Pedalieren z.B. auf Wurzeltrails Bergauf oder im Trailground Brilon bei Zwischensprints mit der Pedale am Untergrund hängen. Der Lufttdruck im Dämpfer ist wie immer. Habt ihr auch solche "einschneidenden Erlebnisse"?

Andernfalls müsste ich die 175-mm-Kurbelarme auf 170 mm wechseln.


----------



## Dusius (26. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe das nicht
Aber ich pedaliere auch keine wurzeln hoch


----------



## MarcoVau (26. Juni 2015)

Ich hab das immer, nachdem ich am Wochenende bei der Mama zum Essen war...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2015)

MarcoVau schrieb:


> Ich hab das immer, nachdem ich am Wochenende bei der Mama zum Essen war...


...dann liegt das nicht am Dämpfer, nach dem Essen bist du einfach zu fett 

Ach, bei mir ist auch alles gut mit dem Dämpfer.


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Juni 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Rockshox Monarch RCT3 Debon Air im Slide 8.0.
> 
> @BODOPROBST hatte ja immer gesagt, wir sollen warten bis der Dämpfer eingefahren ist. Jetzt bin ich inzwischen mit meinem Slide rund 600 km gefahren (ich habe ja noch zwei aneifere Bikes), und würde sagen, er ist eingefahren.
> 
> ...


Hast du in letzter Zeit mal den Druck überprüft geht grade bei der großen Negativkammer einiges verloren .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hast du in letzter Zeit mal den Druck überprüft geht grade bei der großen Negativkammer einiges verloren .  Gruß Bodo



Mache ich gleich noch mal. Danke, Bodo!


----------



## Vincy (27. Juni 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wie demontiere ich an einem DT Swiss Spline Laufrad die Achsadapter und den Freilauf?
> Meinte mal etwas gelesen zu haben, dass dies ohne Werkzeug möglich sei.
> Hmm nur wie?



http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/Laufrader/DT-Swiss-Laufrader-SPLINE-2014-2015-Technische


----------



## supermanlovers (27. Juni 2015)

hey sorry das ich so direkt frage, habe gerade ein gutes Angebot fürs Slide vor mir und 1-2 Fragen und hier auf dem letzten 30 Seiten nichts gefunden.

Was ist für ein Steuersatz verbaut? IS? Dann ist ein Winkelsteuersatz wohl nicht möglich?
Was geht an Dämpfern rein? Würde auch ein Vivid Air oder CCDBA reinpassen? Sieht mir sehr eng aus.

Edit: Winkelsteuersatz  fällt wohl aus habe ich gerade wo gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (27. Juni 2015)

Winkelsteuersatzpasst nicht - sagen zumindest alle - von den Maßen her gibt es bei works components allerdings welche...hat sich wohl niemand getraut zu testen. Für so einen dicken Dämpfer wird es zu eng


----------



## Dusius (27. Juni 2015)

das problem mit dem Steuersatz ist glaub die Länge des Gabelschafts


----------



## supermanlovers (27. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Works Steuersatz habe ich gelesen. Bodo hat aber gleich abgewunken. Geht ja eigentlich auch bei fast keinem Rahmen mit IS. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hast du in letzter Zeit mal den Druck überprüft geht grade bei der großen Negativkammer einiges verloren .  Gruß Bodo



So, ich habe gestern noch mal den Luftdruck überprüft: 210 psi waren im Monarch, habe ich erhöht auf 225 psi, macht bei meinen 82 kg, die ich gestern beim Testen in normaler Freizeitkleidung hatte (beim Biken mit voller Montur werden es 87, 88 kg sein) 25 % SAG. Gabel hatte und hat 80 psi, macht 20 % SAG. Ist doch okay, oder?

Werde bei nächster Gelegenheit noch mal im Gelände testen, wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## MarcoVau (28. Juni 2015)

SAG doch was du willst... 

Also ich fahr mit 30-35%... Die Druckwerte weiß ich nicht aus'm Kopf... 
Aber es sollte doch jeder seine eigene Referenz sein!
Druckverlust ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Juni 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> So, ich habe gestern noch mal den Luftdruck überprüft: 210 psi waren im Monarch, habe ich erhöht auf 225 psi, macht bei meinen 82 kg, die ich gestern beim Testen in normaler Freizeitkleidung hatte (beim Biken mit voller Montur werden es 87, 88 kg sein) 25 % SAG. Gabel hatte und hat 80 psi, macht 20 % SAG. Ist doch okay, oder?
> 
> Werde bei nächster Gelegenheit noch mal im Gelände testen, wie es jetzt ist.


Ist gut. Was beim Dämpfer normal ist , das die Negativkammer ihren Druck aus der positiv Seite zieht. Hat nur bei größeren Änderungen am Druck oder bei neuen Dämpfer messbare Unterschiede zur Folge die erst beim Fahren auftreten .	  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Juni 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> So, ich habe gestern noch mal den Luftdruck überprüft: 210 psi waren im Monarch, habe ich erhöht auf 225 psi, macht bei meinen 82 kg, die ich gestern beim Testen in normaler Freizeitkleidung hatte (beim Biken mit voller Montur werden es 87, 88 kg sein) 25 % SAG. Gabel hatte und hat 80 psi, macht 20 % SAG. Ist doch okay, oder?
> 
> Werde bei nächster Gelegenheit noch mal im Gelände testen, wie es jetzt ist.


Ist gut. Was beim Dämpfer normal ist , das die Negativkammer ihren Druck aus der positiv Seite zieht. Hat nur bei größeren Änderungen am Druck oder bei neuen Dämpfer messbare Unterschiede zur Folge die erst beim Fahren auftreten .	  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2015)

Mit einer längeren Pike und längerem Dämpfer... so um die 170... käme das Tretlager etwas höher. Das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen und wär für mich perfekt.


----------



## supermanlovers (28. Juni 2015)

Ich habe das Slide jetzt gekauft. Den normalen Monarch möchte ich auf jeden Fall ersetzen.
Welchen Tune benötige ich beim Monarch+? Einmal habe ich was von M/L gelesen. Man bekommt ihn überall nur als M/M.

Bei anderen Dämpfern reicht der Hub von 60-68mm. Knallt mir bei 68mm der Hinterbau gegen das Sitzrohr? @BODOPROBST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (28. Juni 2015)

@Vincy 
Danke habe es mittlerweilen hingekriegt. Hatte eben keinen Schraubstock, dachte es geht auch irgendwie ohne aber dem war nicht so.

Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juni 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich habe das Slide jetzt gekauft. Den normalen Monarch möchte ich auf jeden Fall ersetzen.
> Welchen Tune benötige ich beim Monarch+? Einmal habe ich was von M/L gelesen. Man bekommt ihn überall nur als M/M.
> 
> Bei anderen Dämpfern reicht der Hub von 60-68mm. Knallt mir bei 68mm der Hinterbau gegen das Sitzrohr? @BODOPROBST


M/M kannst du Fahren. Die Dämpferlänge sollte 216mm mit 63mm Hub sein , dann bist du richtig.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## czar (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo allerseits,
Ich habe ein Radon Slide Carbon 160 8.0, also das mit dem X1 X01 Mischantrieb. Jetzt will ich mir ein kleineres Kettenblatt für steile Rampen in den Alpen kaufen.
Die Kurbel ist eine X1 Kurbel mit BB30 Innenlager.

Jetzt gibt es für eine korrekte Kettenkennlinie 2 verschiedene Kettenblätter, eins für Short Spindle und eins für long spindle. Das ist bei der Firma Absolute Black auch ganz gut abgebildet. Mein Problem ist aber: Bei mir sieht das ganz anders aus, da ist weder der kleine noch der große Spacerabstand. Weiß jemand von euch, ob ich daran die "Short Spindle" oder "Long Spindle" habe??

Danke im Vorhinein,
Martin


bei denen sieht das so aus:
http://absoluteblack.cc/images/stories/strony-ogolne/BB301.jpg
http://absoluteblack.cc/sram-spiderless.html

Bei mir aber komischer weise so:


----------



## bartos0815 (29. Juni 2015)

czar schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> Ich habe ein Radon Slide Carbon 160 8.0, also das mit dem X1 X01 Mischantrieb. Jetzt will ich mir ein kleineres Kettenblatt für steile Rampen in den Alpen kaufen.
> Die Kurbel ist eine X1 Kurbel mit BB30 Innenlager.
> 
> ...


glaube nicht das du ein bb30 innenlager hast. woher hast du die info. das slide carbon hat normalerweise ein gxp pressfit innenlager. daher auch das andere foto


----------



## czar (29. Juni 2015)

hallo, ich war einfach davon ausgegangen, dass BB30 die nackt eingepressten Kugellager sind und GXP die eingeschraubten mit den Lagerschalen. Diese ganzen Innenlagerstandarts machen mich verrückt. Wie kann ich das denn herausfinden? Ich habe zwei Kugellager, die ohne Schale mit einem schwarzen Kunststoffspacer in den Rahmen gepresst wurden.

Edit: Du hast recht. Hier steht bei den Gebrauchsanweisungen Innenlager Sram X1 Pressfit. Jetzt bin ich allerdings vollständig verwirrt, welche Ausgabe von dem Kettenblatt ich brauche, damit die Kennlinie stimmt.


----------



## bartos0815 (29. Juni 2015)

zum beispiel
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...irect-Mount-GXP-fuer-XX1-X01-X1-X0-X9-p42415/
sollte passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juni 2015)

czar schrieb:


> hallo, ich war einfach davon ausgegangen, dass BB30 die nackt eingepressten Kugellager sind und GXP die eingeschraubten mit den Lagerschalen. Diese ganzen Innenlagerstandarts machen mich verrückt. Wie kann ich das denn herausfinden? Ich habe zwei Kugellager, die ohne Schale mit einem schwarzen Kunststoffspacer in den Rahmen gepresst wurden.
> 
> Edit: Du hast recht. Hier steht bei den Gebrauchsanweisungen Innenlager Sram X1 Pressfit. Jetzt bin ich allerdings vollständig verwirrt, welche Ausgabe von dem Kettenblatt ich brauche, damit die Kennlinie stimmt.


Innenlager ist BB92 Presf. mit GPX Achse.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## reflux (29. Juni 2015)

Es gibt hier nicht zufällig eine Person,die ihren debon Air gegen meinen nicht debon air(ggf mit Aufpreis) tauschen möchte oder ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Es gibt hier nicht zufällig eine Person,die ihren debon Air gegen meinen nicht debon air(ggf mit Aufpreis) tauschen möchte oder ?


Gute Idee 


Gestern fing mein Slide an zu knarzen 
...aber nur wenn ich saß und mich bewegte 
Erstaunlich wie sich das Sattelgeräusch durch das ganze Rad verteilte... hätte alles sein können 
War aber nur die Steckung das Sattelgestells in die Sattelschale... etwas Kettenöl, habe ich immer dabei, in Löcher und Ruhe war.


----------



## Dusius (29. Juni 2015)

Ist beim Sattel noch als recht schwierig zu orten da die Schallwellen vom Oberrohr reflektiert werden


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ist beim Sattel noch als recht schwierig zu orten da die Schallwellen vom Oberrohr reflektiert werden



Ich bin auch ne Weile in sehr untypischer Fahrerhaltung rumgrollt bis ich es hatte. 
Habe dann nochmal kräftig mit zwei Händen am Sattel gedreht, gedrückt und gezogen um sicher zu gehen. 
Aber das das Geräusch so durch die Reverb geht hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## T212 (29. Juni 2015)

Was meint ihr: Werden die Preise des Slide Carbon (besonders interessant ist das 8.0) vor Einführung des neues Modelljahres sinken oder werden die alten ohne Nachlass ausverkauft, weil  die 2016er Generation sowieso teurer wird?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2015)

Nachlass wird noch kommen, aber ob dann dein Rad noch in der richtigen Größe lieferbar ist weiß keiner. 
Überlege nicht zu lange


----------



## Thiel (29. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht sind auch alle schon verkauft dann. Wäre nicht ungewöhnlich bei Radon. Das Bike ist auch extrem gut aufgenommen worden!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Juni 2015)

Ich muss noch einmal auf das Thema Fahrwerk zurückkommen, dieses Mal die Gabel. 

@BODOPROBST Sind in der Pike von Haus aus Tokens verbaut? Ich frage deswegen, weil ich den Federweg der Pike jetzt auf einem heftigen Trail, den ich mehrfach gefahren bin, voll aufgebraucht habe, aber nur ungern mehr als die 80 psi Luftdruck reinpumpen würde.

Was ich grundsätzlich gerne hätte: Ich bin im Rahmen eines Fahrtechniktrainings in Willingen einen Tag lang das Strive CF 8.0 Race gefahren. Das Bike hatte die gleiche Pike wie ich an meinem Slide. Aber die Strive-Pike federte die fiesen Bremswellen auf der Freeridestrecke viel besser, sanfter weg als meine Pike. Es kam deutlich weniger in meinen Handgelenken an als bei mir. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass Druck- und Zugstufe gleich wie bei meiner Pike eingestellt waren.  Ich hasse das Thema Fahrwerk...


----------



## Thiel (29. Juni 2015)

Deine Pike könnte schlecht geschmiert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Juni 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Deine Pike könnte schlecht geschmiert sein.



Also das Bike auf den Kopf stellen?


----------



## MarcoVau (29. Juni 2015)

In meiner Pike sind JETZT zwei Token drin...


----------



## Thiel (29. Juni 2015)

Ich würde die Pike aufmachen bzw mal das Casting abziehen und nachsehen, ob Schmieröl drinnen war 
Wäre nicht die erste Gabel, wo daran gespart wurde bzw es vergessen wurde.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Juni 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich würde die Pike aufmachen bzw mal das Casting abziehen und nachsehen, ob Schmieröl drinnen war
> Wäre nicht die erste Gabel, wo daran gespart wurde bzw es vergessen wurde.



Ach du Sch...! Du verlangst hier technische Höchstleistungen von mir. Ich will doch nur fahren...


----------



## Dusius (29. Juni 2015)

zwei schrauben raus drehen und mitm gummi hammer drauf hauen


----------



## Dusius (29. Juni 2015)

danach musst aber Öl nachfüllen.

Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## JEUS (29. Juni 2015)

Bei der verbauten Pike (dual Position) sind werkseitig keine Token vorgesehen.
Die Token sind nur für die Solo Air. Laut Rock Show ist die Dual Air jedoch von Haus aus progressiver.
Man kann die Token allerdings umbauen. Wenn man diese auf bohrt, kann man die auch in die Dual Position Pike einsetzen.
Ich habe jetzt zwei Token drin und bekomme die Gabel selbst im Bikepark nicht durch. Hatte am Anfang sogar 3 drin.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Juni 2015)

Das sollte selbst ich hinbekommen. Danke euch!


----------



## Dusius (29. Juni 2015)

Ich würde es nicht tun, in den Gabeln is genug Öl drin, auch wenn noch immer ab und zu das Gegenteil behauptet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (30. Juni 2015)

Was kostet es nachzuschauen und sich abzusicherm ?


----------



## RobG301 (30. Juni 2015)

Ja auf sowas zu spekulieren ist immer gefährlich! 

Aber wenn du warten kannst ist es vielleicht das Risiko wert! Soviel teurer werden die Radons ja zum Glück nicht!


----------



## Dusius (30. Juni 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Was kostet es nachzuschauen und sich abzusicherm ?



Ein Fläschchen Richtiges Öl, würde sie dann aber ganz auseinander nehmen und gerade noch das Casting sauber machen.
Aber dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass es auch wenn wenig Öl deine wäre (was ich nicht glaube) daran liegen würde.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Denkt dran... die Pike braucht anderes Öl als sonst RS.


----------



## Dusius (30. Juni 2015)

Wobei sie aber sicher auch mit dem Normalen läuft


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (30. Juni 2015)

Allerdings muss er ja scheinbar eh welches kaufen und dann würde ich schon das nehmen auf dem Pike drauf steht 
Eigentlich findest du alles auf der Seite von Sram, Listen mit Flüssigkeiten, Anleitungen für Service und und und. Eigentlich is alles Kinderleicht wenn man das Werkzeug dazu hat.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte neulich meine alte SID bei Flatout und da basteln sie an einem Öl was zwar dünn ist und dadurch leicht fließt, aber trotzdem an den Buchsen haftet wie dickeres Öl. 
Die nehmen dort jetzt schon ihre eigene Mischung und nicht das Originale.


----------



## Dusius (30. Juni 2015)

Hört sich gut an, habe vor meine Pike und den Monarch gegen Ende Jahr auch mal dort hin zu schicken.


----------



## Aalex (1. Juli 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht tun, in den Gabeln is genug Öl drin, auch wenn noch immer ab und zu das Gegenteil behauptet wird.



es gibt pikes, da stimmt das. meine 160er 29" pike war recht trocken von innen und auf den abstreifern war kein Fett.

ich hab also entsprechend die richtige Ölmenge eingefüllt und die Staubabstreifer mit Slick Kick eingepinselt --> Ansprechverhalten viel besser.fürs nächste mal werd ich aber das military grease von RS nehmen


und die DPA Pike ist in der Regel nicht für Tokens vorgesehen. Es gibt aber bei shapeways passende tokens zu kaufen


ps: was man da fürn öl reinschüttet ist prinzipiell sogar fast latte. ich hab auch schon nodgedrungenerweise motorenöl reingeschüttet. geht auch. is ja nur zur schmierung. In der Kartusche hat das natürlich nix verloren


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> nodgedrungenerweise motorenöl reingeschüttet



Du hemmungsloser Kerl


----------



## Aalex (1. Juli 2015)

haja, it ain't rocket science sag ich nur. 

hab aber schon die gleiche viskosität genommen. war purer zufall, dass ich das da hatte.


----------



## Nunni (1. Juli 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich muss noch einmal auf das Thema Fahrwerk zurückkommen, dieses Mal die Gabel.
> 
> @BODOPROBST Sind in der Pike von Haus aus Tokens verbaut? Ich frage deswegen, weil ich den Federweg der Pike jetzt auf einem heftigen Trail, den ich mehrfach gefahren bin, voll aufgebraucht habe, aber nur ungern mehr als die 80 psi Luftdruck reinpumpen würde.
> 
> Was ich grundsätzlich gerne hätte: Ich bin im Rahmen eines Fahrtechniktrainings in Willingen einen Tag lang das Strive CF 8.0 Race gefahren. Das Bike hatte die gleiche Pike wie ich an meinem Slide. Aber die Strive-Pike federte die fiesen Bremswellen auf der Freeridestrecke viel besser, sanfter weg als meine Pike. Es kam deutlich weniger in meinen Handgelenken an als bei mir. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass Druck- und Zugstufe gleich wie bei meiner Pike eingestellt waren.  Ich hasse das Thema Fahrwerk...





Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich muss noch einmal auf das Thema Fahrwerk zurückkommen, dieses Mal die Gabel.
> 
> @BODOPROBST Sind in der Pike von Haus aus Tokens verbaut? Ich frage deswegen, weil ich den Federweg der Pike jetzt auf einem heftigen Trail, den ich mehrfach gefahren bin, voll aufgebraucht habe, aber nur ungern mehr als die 80 psi Luftdruck reinpumpen würde.
> 
> Was ich grundsätzlich gerne hätte: Ich bin im Rahmen eines Fahrtechniktrainings in Willingen einen Tag lang das Strive CF 8.0 Race gefahren. Das Bike hatte die gleiche Pike wie ich an meinem Slide. Aber die Strive-Pike federte die fiesen Bremswellen auf der Freeridestrecke viel besser, sanfter weg als meine Pike. Es kam deutlich weniger in meinen Handgelenken an als bei mir. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass Druck- und Zugstufe gleich wie bei meiner Pike eingestellt waren.  Ich hasse das Thema Fahrwerk...



Ich kann das Loblied auf die Pike auch nicht mitsingen. Trotz vielem Experimentieren mit den diversen Einstell-Parametern, finde ich die Gabel zu wenig komfortabel und der Federweg lässt sich mit vernünftig eingestelltem Sag nicht vollkommen nutzen.


----------



## Dusius (1. Juli 2015)

Ok, und wie färst du denn? immerhin muss man bedenken, es ist eine Enduro Gabel.
Verstehe mich nicht falsch aber ich sehe immer mehr Leute (hier und überall) die sich Enduros kaufen oder Tourenfullys mit Enduro Fahrwerk und dann ebern nur im leichten Gelände wenn überhaupt unterwegs sind. Singletrail ist nicht gleich Enduro!

Nicht dass ich was dagegen habe nur brauch man sich dann auch nicht beschweren wenn man eigetlich mit einem Skeen besser beraten wäre 

Also meine Gabel funktioniert einwandfrei, wenn es zu Sache geht wird der Federweg genutzt, wie es sein sollte. Ich weiß nicht was du unter komfortabel verstehst aber Armarbeit und Aktives fahren ist natürlich noch immer nötig.
Genau gleich schaut es beim Dämpfer aus.

Nicht alles auf dich beziehen, ich habe keine Ahnung wie wo und blabla du unterwegs bist, sollte eher mal so was allgemeines sein


----------



## Nunni (1. Juli 2015)

schon klar  .... und mit dem Dämpfer bin ich voll auf zufrieden, obwohl es "nur" der Monarch _ohne_ plus ist


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Juli 2015)

Nunni schrieb:


> Ich kann das Loblied auf die Pike auch nicht mitsingen. Trotz vielem Experimentieren mit den diversen Einstell-Parametern, finde ich die Gabel zu wenig komfortabel und der Federweg lässt sich mit vernünftig eingestelltem Sag nicht vollkommen nutzen.



Äh, @Nunni , ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich auf die Pike kein Loblied singen würde. Im Gegenteil: Ich singe ein Loblied auf die Pike! Sie funktioniert toll, je ruppiger das Gelände, desto besser. Und je kürzer der Vorbau und je mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, desto besser. Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass sie noch besser einzustellen geht. Und dieses Ziel möchte ich jetzt erreichen. Und vor allem den Weg zu diesem Ziel möchte ich verstehen. Darum geht es mir.

Nebenbei bemerkt: Warum Radon unbedingt eine DPA-Pike an das Slide bauen musste, habe ich bisher nicht begreifen können. Ich hatte noch keine so steile Rampe (>20%), dass ich bei der tollen Geometrie des Bikes die Gabel hätte absenken müssen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja irgendwann noch die Gelegenheit, dass ich die DPA schätzen lerne. Bis dahin bin ich der Meinung, dass eine nicht-absenkbare Gabel an einem Enduro völlig okay ist. Wenn das Vorderrad steigt, kann man ein Enduro auch schieben oder tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (1. Juli 2015)

weil der bike bravo lesende pöbel das gerne so hätte und eine rct3 pike mit dpa in deren augen besser is als eine solo air. beim enduro sworks haben se auch in den test reingeschrieben "specialized verbaut am sündhaft teuren topmodell nur die solo air ohne rct3 kartusche"

ich seh das anders. ich hab in den vogesen die absenkung keine sekunde vermisst. das braucht wirklich keine sau.


----------



## Dusius (1. Juli 2015)

Naja, würde meine Absenkung sofort gegen ein Lockout tauschen ^^ aber ich brauch eigentlich weder das eine noch das andere


----------



## larskugler (2. Juli 2015)

Slide carbon 8.0 in freier Wildbahn . . . bis jetzt nid schlecht ;-)


----------



## Flozo (2. Juli 2015)

Als Sau hätte ich mit den kurzen Vorderhufen vielleicht auch keine Absenkung nötig. Das hängt nämlich auch von Deiner persönlichen Statur ab ob Dir das was bring oder nicht. Ich bin bei längeren Anstiegen sehr froh über die Absenkung weil ich dann nicht mit stark abgeknickten Armen und gekrümmtem Rücken fahren muss um das Gewicht nach vorne zu bringen.


----------



## daiko (2. Juli 2015)

Neben den ganzen schönen Rädern, ist man als Norddeutscher echt immer neidisch auf die Berge...


----------



## Aalex (2. Juli 2015)

Flozo schrieb:


> Als Sau hätte ich mit den kurzen Vorderhufen vielleicht auch keine Absenkung nötig. Das hängt nämlich auch von Deiner persönlichen Statur ab ob Dir das was bring oder nicht. Ich bin bei längeren Anstiegen sehr froh über die Absenkung weil ich dann nicht mit stark abgeknickten Armen und gekrümmtem Rücken fahren muss um das Gewicht nach vorne zu bringen.



was ist für dich denn ein steiler, langer anstieg?

ich bleibe dabei, dass man, wenn man nicht brettsteif auf dem hobel hockt, keine absenkung braucht. ich kenne keinen, der sie wirklich benötigen würde.


----------



## larskugler (2. Juli 2015)

Da bin ich anderer Meinung, bei uns in den Alpen und teild Steigungen von 25% bin ich schon froh dass ich die Gabel etwas absenken kann.


----------



## Aalex (2. Juli 2015)

dann kommen alle cannondale lefty max fahrer ja unmöglich den berg hoch ;-) 

und alle speci enduro jungens auch..


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> was ist für dich denn ein steiler, langer anstieg?
> 
> ich bleibe dabei, dass man, wenn man nicht brettsteif auf dem hobel hockt, keine absenkung braucht. ich kenne keinen, der sie wirklich benötigen würde.


Darf ich mich vorstellen  Comfortbiker, 54 Jahre, noch relativ gut in Form. 
...ich nehme auch gern mal die Absenkung auf langweiligen Auffahrten weil die Sitzhaltung entspannter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larskugler (2. Juli 2015)

klar kommt man die Steigungen auch OHNE Absenkung hoch . . . allerdings wie Comfortbiker erwähnt . . .  etwas "entspannter" ;-)


----------



## Flozo (2. Juli 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> was ist für dich denn ein steiler, langer anstieg?
> 
> ich bleibe dabei, dass man, wenn man nicht brettsteif auf dem hobel hockt, keine absenkung braucht. ich kenne keinen, der sie wirklich benötigen würde.





larskugler schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung, bei uns in den Alpen und teild Steigungen von 25% bin ich schon froh dass ich die Gabel etwas absenken kann.



Ich rede auch von langen Anstiegen in den Alpen. Eine Stunde oder mehr mit der kleinsten Übersetzung. "Brauchen" ist ja auch sehr relativ. Rauf kommen würde ich auch ohne Absenkung. Angenehmer und kräftesparender ist es mit.

Aber vielleicht liegts ja auch daran, dass ich mir den Protektorenrucksack dermaßen fest auf den Rücken schnalle, dass ich auf dem Bike sitze wie ein Leuchtturm


----------



## Nezzar (2. Juli 2015)

Viele (da schließ ich mich ein) steigen bei solchen Anstiegen dann aber eher ab und schieben, weil man, selbst wenn man auf dem Rad bleibt, kaum schneller (wenn überhaupt) als mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit voran kommt.


----------



## Flozo (2. Juli 2015)

Klar - jeder wie es ihm besser taugt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie geht alles, aber wenn die Gabel einmal so dabei war wird sie so benutzt. 
Ohne käme ich auch klar. 
Mit 25% Sag, wie ich sie im Moment fahre... geht die Gabel auch manchmal auf Anschlag. Im normalen Betrieb bleiben ca. 2cm Luft bis Anschlag. 
Also für mich ist die Gabel perfekt. 
Was ich sehr selten nutze ist der rechte Versteller. 
Beim Dämpfer (25%)hätte ich gern einen sensibleren für die kleinen Schläge. 
Ansonsten würde ich mir ein ca. 1cm höheres Tretlager wünschen.


----------



## ron101 (2. Juli 2015)

Habe einige steile Rapen bei denen ich ohne Absenkfunktion nicht hochkommen würde.
Benutze die Funktion aber in letzter Zeit eigentlich gleich von Anfang an für den gesamten Uphil.
Meine Uphill Zeiten wurden dadurch massiv schneller.
Klar egal ob ich einige Minuten eher oben bin oder nicht ist mir eigentlich auch egal, aber je nach dem belibt dafuer noch zeit für nen Zusatztrail zu ballern;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (2. Juli 2015)

Ich hab ja mein Slide von 150 auf 160ér Pike umgebaut (lassen) und einen Lenker mit mehr Rise >30mm statt vorher 10mm Original.
Jetzt am Lago hab ich die Absenkfunktion auch nutzen müssen da das Vorderrad viel eher steigt.
Vorher war es für mich auch überflüssig!
Ist halt dabei und jetzt auch nicht mehr "nutzlos"...


----------



## RobG301 (3. Juli 2015)

Nunni schrieb:


> Ich kann das Loblied auf die Pike auch nicht mitsingen. Trotz vielem Experimentieren mit den diversen Einstell-Parametern, finde ich die Gabel zu wenig komfortabel und der Federweg lässt sich mit vernünftig eingestelltem Sag nicht vollkommen nutzen.



Was denn deiner Meinung nach die beste Gabel? Fox 36?


----------



## radmodi (3. Juli 2015)

Fahre die Pike solo air mit 3 Tokens und 35% Sag. Da gibts kein Durchschlagen und bei kleinen Schlägen ist sie sehr sensibel. Klar spürt man Wurzelteppiche, aber das wird wohl unvermeidbar bleiben. Fahre ebenfalls einen Lenker mit 30mm Rise für mehr Beinfreiheit, bei stark eingeschlagenem Lenker. Die Schalthebel bauen leider doch sehr hoch bzw.tief. Den langen 2014er Vorbau habe ich gegen einen 50mm ausgetauscht, was ich nur empfehlen kann. Ein Absenken der Gabel benötige ich nicht. Wenns so steil wird, dass das Vorderrad steigt, kann ich´s eh nicht mehr treten.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (3. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Pike, wobei ich mich manchmal schon frage, ob bei meiner irgendwas nicht stimmt oder ich einfach nur ein totales Weichei bin. Denn trotz 30% Sag nutze ich auf den meisten Strecken die letzen 1,5 bis 2,5 cm des Federweges kaum. Im Prinzip geht Sie nur ganz durch, wenn ich ne Landung verbocke oder die ganz dicken Brocken falsch angefahren bin. Mein Kumpel hat gesagt, das gehört so. Weniger Luft will ich auch nicht fahren, da sie mir dann zu schnell wegsackt.
Was die Absenkung angeht: Wirklich brauchen tut man sie kaum, ich aber finde Sie echt angenehm an steilen Anstiegen weil man dadurch komfortabler auf dem Rad sitz.


----------



## Dusius (3. Juli 2015)

Um zu schauen ob alles ok ist lässt du einfach mal Luft ab und schaust ob die sie normal durch drücken kannst und ob sie gut läuft. Nur weil man den Federweg nicht nutzt ist man noch lange kein Weichei  keiner verpflichtet sich durch den Kauf eines 160mm Bikes zur kompletten Nutzen des zur verfügung gestellten Federwegs


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2015)

Passt gerade hierher


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (3. Juli 2015)




----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2015)




----------



## MarcoVau (3. Juli 2015)




----------



## sdeluxe (4. Juli 2015)

Hier mein Slide heute Morgen im 


 

 Briloner TG......bzw aufm Bilstein..
Nach jetzt gut 1000km mit dem Bike kann ich nur sagen geiles Fahrwerk geile geo immer noch mein Traumhobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doomassen (5. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte ein knarzen lokalisiert und habe darauf hin die Wippe demontiert. Jetzt sehe ich das der Rahmen ausgeschliffen ist . Ist das normal oder gibt es da Handlungsbedarf seitens @radon  ???
Lg D.


----------



## Dusius (5. Juli 2015)

Das passiert halt wenn da Dreck oder Steinchen rein kommt/kommen, ist normal würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Dropi (5. Juli 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> Es gibt hier nicht zufällig eine Person,die ihren debon Air gegen meinen nicht debon air(ggf mit Aufpreis) tauschen möchte oder ?


Lass dir bei einem Rock Shox Händler ein Air Can Debonair bestellen, ich hab 108€ gezahlt, einbauen geht auch einfach.


----------



## RobG301 (6. Juli 2015)

Hat eigentlich wer das 10.0 hier?

Was kann man aus dem Fox Float CTD noch rausholen? 

8.0, 9.0 und 10.0 sind weiterhin in allen Größen (ja gut das 9.0 nicht mehr in 18'') verfügbar und noch nicht reduziert (leider).


----------



## MarcoVau (6. Juli 2015)

Ich nicht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 401767 Anhang anzeigen 401768 Ich hatte ein knarzen lokalisiert und habe darauf hin die Wippe demontiert. Jetzt sehe ich das der Rahmen ausgeschliffen ist . Ist das normal oder gibt es da Handlungsbedarf seitens @radon  ???
> Lg D.


Sieht nach Einfluss von groben Dreck aus. 
Bei meinem Slide hatte sich mal ein Stein zwischen Rahmen und Schwinge verklemmt... habe es aber zum Glück gleich gemerkt und war auch nur auf einem ebenen Weg... konnte sich also nicht einarbeiten. 
Da ist so eine selbsgebastelte Abdeckung hilfreich.


----------



## Nunni (8. Juli 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Was denn deiner Meinung nach die beste Gabel? Fox 36?


Welche die beste Gabel ist, kann ich abschließend nicht wirklich beurteilen. Zudem kommt es ja auch auf persönliche Vorlieben an. Aber von allen Gabeln die ich bisher gefahren bin, stehen sowohl die  FOX Van 36, die FOX 32 RLC,  als auch die "alte" Pike ( mit Stahlfeder) ganz weit oben in meinen Federgabelcharts.


----------



## Flitschbirne (8. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nix Erzählen was RS noch nicht freigibt .  Gruß Bodo



Die Katze ist jetzt wohl aus dem Sack seit gestern oder? Neue Lyric mit 160-180mm. Wenn ich tippen müsste: Nächstes Jahr mit 170mm Federweg vorne?


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Juli 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr mit 170mm Federweg vorne?



Sicher nicht. Dafür gibt's doch das Swoop. Das Slide ist doch eh mehr als Light Enduro gedacht (was immer das heißen mag) 
Bei mir kommt aber eine 170mm 36 rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (9. Juli 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Sicher nicht. Dafür gibt's doch das Swoop. Das Slide ist doch eh mehr als Light Enduro gedacht (was immer das heißen mag)
> Bei mir kommt aber eine 170mm 36 rein.



Ich hab es irgendwo schon mal geschrieben. Mit Gabeln wie der neuen Lyric und evtl. einem neuen Carbon-Rahmen kommen Freerider demnächst wieder ganz groß raus. Wir reden dann von 13-14kg Bikes mit 180mm 180mm mit denen du prima noch aufwärts kommst und es bergab krachen lassen kannst. Wird spannend...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (9. Juli 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Die Katze ist jetzt wohl aus dem Sack seit gestern oder? Neue Lyric mit 160-180mm. Wenn ich tippen müsste: Nächstes Jahr mit 170mm Federweg vorne?




Ich denke mal es wird die neue RS Yari mit 160mm werden, ist günstiger als die Pike...


----------



## Dusius (9. Juli 2015)

Jo, und nur das 8.0 soll ja scheinbar ne andere Gabel bekommen, macht also Sinn


----------



## JEUS (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich hätte Interesse an einem Umbau auf die neue Lyrik dpa mit 180mm in Verbindung mit einem 222x69er Dämpfer.
Bodo sag doch mal etwas dazu. Ich habe dich gestern im Laden knapp verpasst.
Kann mir vorstellen dass dir ein Slide Carbon mit 180mm auch gefallen könnte.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Juli 2015)

222mm Dämpfer bekommst du sicher nicht rein.

Ich werde es mit CCDBA und eine 36 mit 170mm testen. Davon kann ich aber erst in 2 Wochen berichten.


----------



## JEUS (10. Juli 2015)

Da bin ich mal gespannt auf deinen Test. Beim Dämpfer hätte ich echt gedacht, dass der rein passen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (10. Juli 2015)

Eine längerer Dämpfer passt fast nie. Ich würde gerne den Float X2 fahren, habe aber keine Lust den Hub zu begrenzen.


----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2015)

Den Float X2 gibt es auch mit 216x64mm (8,5x2,5").
http://www.ridefox.com/2016/family.php?m=bike&family=floatx2


----------



## supermanlovers (12. Juli 2015)

Klasse Danke. Bei BC steht halt 216x68. Vielleicht ein umrechnungsfehler. Dann werde ich ihn nächste Woche mal bestellen ob er passt.


----------



## reflux (12. Juli 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Klasse Danke. Bei BC steht halt 216x68. Vielleicht ein umrechnungsfehler. Dann werde ich ihn nächste Woche mal bestellen ob er passt.


Solltest du einen debonair haben und den dann loswerden wollen ... Schreib mir doch


----------



## Dusius (14. Juli 2015)

Mal ne Frage, ich drehe mein Bike ganz gerne um um es zu Putzen, dabei läuft Wasser in den Rahmen. Das Wasser läuft dann auch hoch bzw. im dem Fall runter zum Steuersatz und dort läuft es ja in die Lager. Ist mir erst letztes mal aufgefallen.. 

In Zukunft werde ich es wohl besser nicht mehr auf dem Kopf waschen, denkt ihr einfach trocknen lassen is ok oder sollte man die Gabel raus nehmen zum trocknen lassen?


----------



## cemetery (14. Juli 2015)

Ich liebe dieses Bike noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## T212 (14. Juli 2015)

Mein 8.0 kam gestern an, super Radl, aber leider gibt's am Aufbau einiges zu bemängeln:

1.) Die Bremsleitung vorne ist VIEL zu lang und macht einen Riesenbogen
2.) die Reifen waren falschherum aufgezogen (hätte mich fast auf die Nase gelegt, weil der Pacestar vorne auf trockenem Waldboden unvermittelt weggeschmiert ist, hinten ist der Trailstar montiert)
3.) Die Bremse vorne war nicht ordentlich eingestellt (Schleifen ab Werk...)
4.) Die Maxle-Achse war viel zu locker eingestellt

Ansonsten schönes Geschoss 

Ach ja, zur Größe: Bin 1,83/91cm SL, vorher ein 20" Cube AMS125 (eigentlich viel zu groß, aber ging nicht anders, da beim 18er die Sattelstütze viel zu kurz gewesen wäre), das Slide habe ich nach telefonischer Beratung in 20" gekauft: passt optimal!


----------



## bartos0815 (14. Juli 2015)

T212 schrieb:


> Mein 8.0 kam gestern an, super Radl, aber leider gibt's am Aufbau einiges zu bemängeln:
> 
> 1.) Die Bremsleitung vorne ist VIEL zu lang und macht einen Riesenbogen
> 2.) die Reifen waren falschherum aufgezogen (hätte mich fast auf die Nase gelegt, weil der Pacestar vorne auf trockenem Waldboden unvermittelt weggeschmiert ist, hinten ist der Trailstar montiert)
> ...



jeah! summertime ist praktikantentime! da hast ein paar teile, mach was draus was aussieht wie ein bike.....


----------



## Dusius (14. Juli 2015)

Das sind Kleinigkeiten die es nunmal bei Versenderbikes gibt, nicht nur bei Radon auch bei anderen. Mittlerweile sollten das aber alle wissen und sich nicht mehr darüber aufregen. 
Abgesehen davon sind es Dinge, die man in 30 min erledigt hat, und wer Reifen, Schrauben oder alles andere nicht vor der Fahrt kontrolliert is selber schuld.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ich drehe mein Bike ganz gerne um um es zu Putzen, dabei läuft Wasser in den Rahmen. Das Wasser läuft dann auch hoch bzw. im dem Fall runter zum Steuersatz und dort läuft es ja in die Lager. Ist mir erst letztes mal aufgefallen..
> 
> In Zukunft werde ich es wohl besser nicht mehr auf dem Kopf waschen, denkt ihr einfach trocknen lassen is ok oder sollte man die Gabel raus nehmen zum trocknen lassen?


Ich hatte neulich die Gabel mal draußen zum reinigen und fetten der Steuerkopflager. 
Die Lager laufen noch sauber und waren nicht sehr verschmutzt. 
Fahre aber immer mit Schutzblech und habe den Leitungsausgang im Rahmen abgedichtet. 
Einzig der übrige Leitungseingang auf der rechten Seite und das Loch am Tretlager ist noch offen...Durchzug 

Übrigens ist die rechte Lagerschraube immer noch fest...hatte das Teil noch nie draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (14. Juli 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Das sind Kleinigkeiten die es nunmal bei Versenderbikes gibt, nicht nur bei Radon auch bei anderen. Mittlerweile sollten das aber alle wissen und sich nicht mehr darüber aufregen.
> Abgesehen davon sind es Dinge, die man in 30 min erledigt hat, und wer Reifen, Schrauben oder alles andere nicht vor der Fahrt kontrolliert is selber schuld.



Eben und sowas kann dir auch bei einem teuren Santa Cruz passieren!

Wenn man zB den Enduro Test in der neuen Ausgabe #17 der ENDURO liest (bei dem das Slide 160 ja leider aufgrund Problemen beim Versand nicht dabei war) da braucht man kein 7000,- € Bike um ein gutes Bike zu haben was Spass macht...


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Juli 2015)

Läuft


----------



## Dusius (18. Juli 2015)

Sieht so aus, als würde er unten bei der Aufnahme ankommen.


----------



## RobG301 (18. Juli 2015)

Und passt er? Unten sieht es echt was eng aus! Farblich passt er natürlich perfekt!


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Juli 2015)

Ich habe ihn jetzt mit den alten Buchsen eingebaut. (wollte ich zwecks Umtausch erst nicht) Es ist grenzwertig eng. Am Montag bekomme ich meine Offset Buchsen. Wenn ich die untere weg vom Sitzrohr drehe kommt der Dämpfer noch mal 2-3mm weiter weg. Dann sollte es hoffentlich besser gehen.

Der Nachteil ist natürlich das sich der LW etwas weniger abflacht.


----------



## RobG301 (18. Juli 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn jetzt mit den alten Buchsen eingebaut. (wollte ich zwecks Umtausch erst nicht) Es ist grenzwertig eng. Am Montag bekomme ich meine Offset Buchsen. Wenn ich die untere weg vom Sitzrohr drehe kommt der Dämpfer noch mal 2-3mm weiter weg. Dann sollte es hoffentlich besser gehen.
> 
> Der Nachteil ist natürlich das sich der LW etwas weniger abflacht.



Wolltest du ihn denn signifikant abflachen? Gabel ist noch Serie drin oder muss die dann auch einer neuen 34 weichen? 36 passt ja nicht oder?


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Juli 2015)

66,8° ist mir schon zu steil. Die 66.5° an meinem Enduro waren mir schon zuviel.
Warum soll die 36er nicht passen? Klar kommt da eine rein. Beste Gabel auf dem Markt.

Achso, nein ich habe keine Komplettrad. Ich habe nur den Rahmen günstig im Bikemarkt gekauft.


----------



## Dusius (18. Juli 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Beste Gabel auf dem Markt.



Der war gut


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Juli 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> 66,8° ist mir schon zu steil. Die 66.5° an meinem Enduro waren mir schon zuviel.
> Warum soll die 36er nicht passen? Klar kommt da eine rein. Beste Gabel auf dem Markt.
> 
> Achso, nein ich habe keine Komplettrad. Ich habe nur den Rahmen günstig im Bikemarkt gekauft.


Ist der X2 Air ein 216er oder 222er , die 160er geht auch als 170er ist von uns aber nicht Fei da kein Test gemacht wurde.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (18. Juli 2015)

Ist natürlich ein 216er. Ja die 36 wird mit 170mm gefahren. Sind von der Einbaulänge nur 3-4mm mehr als eine 160er Pike. Sollte also gehen. Mit dem Dämpfer muss ich noch etwas spielen. Im Notfall noch den Lack ab (wird im Winter eh entlackt) Sonst noch ein wenig die Ecke des Dämpfers anschleifen. Bringt in der Summe sicher nur 0,5mm. Zusammen mit den Offsetbuchsen sollten es dann sichere 3-4mm sein.

Die 160er kann man nicht umbauen. Nur die 180er kann man beliebig traveln.


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Juli 2015)

Von dem X2 werde ich mich schweren Herzens trennen. Das mit der Offset Buchse wird nicht klappen.
Warum konstruiert man einen Enduro Rahmen auch so das kein dicker Dämpfer ala X2 oder CCDBA passt.


----------



## Dusius (19. Juli 2015)

Warum informierst du dich nicht einfach vor dem Kauf? was für dich "gescheit" ist muss noch lange nicht gescheit sein. Monarch + DA passt rein und der is gescheit.


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Juli 2015)

Gibt ja hier auch so viele die einen X2 (der erst seit 2 Wochen verfügbar ist) im Slide getestet haben  Aber dafür gibt's doch ein Rückgaberecht. Glaubst du ich kaufe einen 750€ zum Spaß?

Und nein, der Monarch + Debon reicht mir aus Erfahrung nicht. Ich werde aber damit leben müssen. Wenigstens spare ich Geld und Gewicht.

Was spricht dagegen mehr Platz im Rahmen zu lassen? Dann kann jeder den für sich gescheiten Dämpfer fahren.


----------



## Dusius (19. Juli 2015)

Was du wie kaufst is mir prinzipiell egal ^^ 

Soso, er reicht dir also nicht, was für eine Lachnummer!


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Juli 2015)

Jo, zuletzt wieder bei dem EES in Sölden gemerkt. 

Klar geht er gut. Willst du aber behaupten das es nicht besser geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (19. Juli 2015)

Nein, ich will aber behaupten, dass du es nicht besser brauchst und du den Dämpfer nicht an seine Grenzen bringst.


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Juli 2015)

Gut das du weißt wie ich fahre. Ich merke halt das er bei schnellen langen Abfahren in den Alpen spürbar verhärtet und daher von der Performance nachlässt
 Das macht mein CCDBA halt nicht. Ist das schwer zu verstehen?
Offenbar fehlt dir der Vergleich zum Vivid Air oder CCDBA.


----------



## Dusius (19. Juli 2015)

Schwer zu glauben, weil er das bei mir nicht tut.

Wenn ich mir EWS bikes anschaue, sehe ich da ne Menge von den Dämpfern. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, die fahren besser als du 

Edit: Wie auch immer, wenn du sagst, du magst ihn nicht ist das was anderes. Behauptest du aber er reicht dir nicht glaub ich dir nicht.


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Juli 2015)

Die fahren halt das was gestellt wird oder in den Rahmen passt. 

Wir sind uns einig das wir uns uneinig sind. Alles weitere wird hier nur offtopic. 

Ich wollte hier nur mitteilen das ein neuer Dämpfer nicht passt. War sicher für manche interessant. Kein Plan warum ich jetzt angemacht werde.


----------



## Dusius (19. Juli 2015)

Du wirst doch nicht angemacht, sei doch mal nicht so empfindlich. 
Du hast gesagt er passt nicht (was man auch am bild gesehen hat) was sicher für manch einen interessant ist.

Ich finde es nur etwas lächerlich zu behaupten ein Monarch + reiche einem nicht, ich muss dazu auch nicht wissen wie du fährst.


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Juli 2015)

Okay


----------



## MarcoVau (19. Juli 2015)

Und jetzt holt sich jeder noch'n Eis und dann reiten wir los...


----------



## Dusius (19. Juli 2015)

Ich nehme ein Bier


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

MarcoVau schrieb:


> Und jetzt holt sich jeder noch'n Eis und dann reiten wir los...


Wenn sich das bei dir so anfühlt würde ich die Zugstufen nochmal kontrollieren 
...ich bin auch für Bier


----------



## pipo_1 (20. Juli 2015)

Kann jemand nen optisch guten, aber auch funktionellen Getränkehalter fürs Slide Carbon 8.0 2015 empfehlen? (schwarz-orange)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoVau (20. Juli 2015)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Kann jemand nen optisch guten, aber auch funktionellen Getränkehalter fürs Slide Carbon 8.0 2015 empfehlen? (schwarz-orange)



Wir haben den mattschwarzen von Cube  mit "Ausstieg" zur Seite drangeschraubt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

Ich habe einen einfachen aus Alu, der hält die Flasche fest und man kann in richten damit er noch fester hält. 





...ist kein Designwunder, aber funktional


----------



## T212 (20. Juli 2015)

Kennt eigentlich jemand einen passenden und funktionierenden Spritzschutz für hinten? Die Standard-Lappen passen nicht dran, da ist zuwenig Platz zwischen Reifen und Schwinge :-(


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

T212 schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand einen passenden und funktionierenden Spritzschutz für hinten? Die Standard-Lappen passen nicht dran, da ist zuwenig Platz zwischen Reifen und Schwinge :-(


Einfach ne einfache Regenhose vom Baumarkt knielang abgeschnitten, und schon bleibt der Hintern trocken.


----------



## pipo_1 (21. Juli 2015)

Ach der einfache Flaschenhalter aus ALU sieht doch gar nicht so daneben aus! Ich dachte nur, dass es zu eng wird!


----------



## troy_lee_666 (21. Juli 2015)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Kann jemand nen optisch guten, aber auch funktionellen Getränkehalter fürs Slide Carbon 8.0 2015 empfehlen? (schwarz-orange)





T212 schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand einen passenden und funktionierenden Spritzschutz für hinten? Die Standard-Lappen passen nicht dran, da ist zuwenig Platz zwischen Reifen und Schwinge :-(



Also ich habe nen ganz normalen Marsh Guard hinten und das funktioniert ganz gut. Keine Schleifspuren an der Schwinge, Lager und Dämpfer bleiben recht gut sauber.
Als Flaschenhalter kann ich den Specialized Zee Cage II in schwarz matt empfehlen. Günstig und gut.


----------



## pipo_1 (21. Juli 2015)

Du hast den right stimmt? Schönes Bike


----------



## troy_lee_666 (21. Juli 2015)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Du hast den right stimmt? Schönes Bike


THX. Hab auch viel umgebaut.
Ja der ist rechts zu entnehmen. Nach ober wäre beim 16" nicht gegangen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

Bei Größe L passt zur Not auch noch 1L rein. 




...hier 0,75l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (21. Juli 2015)

troy_lee_666 schrieb:


> Als Flaschenhalter kann ich den Specialized Zee Cage II in schwarz matt empfehlen. Günstig und gut.



Nutze ich auch (am SE Größe M) und bin sehr zufrieden (Öffnung links). Flasche ist eine Camelbak Podium ca. 0,7l.
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/ftb/bottlescages/cages


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

Der Speci sieht wirklich schick aus ... falls mein Aluteil mal hin ist würde ich mir den auch kaufen.


----------



## Dusius (21. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mir den neuen da rein machen wo man die Flasche so einklicken kann wenn er denn mal raus kommt. Passt ne Flasche zusammen mit dem Monarch + ?? Sieht knapp aus.


----------



## T212 (21. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Einfach ne einfache Regenhose vom Baumarkt knielang abgeschnitten, und schon bleibt der Hintern trocken.



Nicht wenn's wie vor einiger Zeit mal ist, wo mir der eiskalte Schlamm vom Hals herab in die Unterhose geflossen ist... Dann habe ich den guten alten SKS Grand Mom ans alte Bike geklemmt, das Ding funktioniert hervoragend und hält wirklich auch bei übelsten Schlammschlachten den Rücken trocken, aber Grand Mom gibt's nicht in 27,5"...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

T212 schrieb:


> Nicht wenn's wie vor einiger Zeit mal ist, wo mir der eiskalte Schlamm vom Hals herab in die Unterhose geflossen ist... Dann habe ich den guten alten SKS Grand Mom ans alte Bike geklemmt, das Ding funktioniert hervoragend und hält wirklich auch bei übelsten Schlammschlachten den Rücken trocken, aber Grand Mom gibt's nicht in 27,5"...


Da konntest du wohl den Hals nicht voll genug kriegen 
Hättest dich halt noch oben rum mit ner Mülltüte dicht tapen müssen. 
Egal welches Teil man sich hinten ans Rad klemmt, im Ernstfall funktioniert es nicht. 
Vorn bleibt, wenn man Glück hat, das Gesicht noch halbwegs sauber. Aber auch nur wenn man der Erste der Meute ist. Als Zweiter aufwärts ist alles egal, da muss man Schlamm lieben


----------



## pipo_1 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich danke Euch erstmal für die hilfreichen Feedbacks! Endlich nicht mehr verdursten auf Touren*g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (21. Juli 2015)

*Facepalm* Fahre seit 2 Monaten ungewollt mit dem Dämpfer im Pedal-Modus rum. Kann es sein, dass die Aufkleber mit Schildkröte und Hase mit Hörnern verkehrt rum auf dem 2014er Monarch drauf sind? Wenn ich danach gehe ist von oben auf den Dämpfer geschaut der Wippschalter nach links (quasi in Richtung Schildkröte) der Pedalmodus und nach rechts offen. Ist aber genau anders rum?!? Verwirrt...


----------



## bullswildrush (21. Juli 2015)

Der Aufkleber mit dem Hasen und Schildkröte richten sich für das rote Dreh Rädchen und nicht für die stufen offen Pedal und lock


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

Der Propeller zählt


----------



## MarcoVau (21. Juli 2015)

Den Druckstufenhebel so lange in Richtung Schildkröte drehen, bis er richtig fest sitzt...  *sorry*


----------



## cemetery (21. Juli 2015)

Kleines Upgrade


----------



## Bergstiefel (22. Juli 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bzgl. der Schraubenproblematik würden wir gerne den aktuellen Stand mitteilen:
> 
> ...


----------



## pipo_1 (22. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich das so sehe, muss ich mich am WE mal kräftig mit Gabel und Dämpfereinstellung befassen*g


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Jetzt war ich auch mal dran. 
Bei einem kurzen Antritt machte es knack und da war es passiert. 





...Schraube der Antriebssseite gebrochen. 
Bis jetzt war an der Schraube nichts auszusetzen... war noch original von der Erstmontage und bis vorhin fest. 

Leider steckte der Rest der Schraube noch im Rahmengewinde.





...also gebohrt und 5er Gewinde geschnitten. M5 Schraube mit Sekundenkleber eingedreht und gewartet bis sie festgeklebt war. 
So konnte ich den Rest der Aluschraube vorsichtig ausdrehen.
(anderes Spezialwerkzeug hatte ich nicht) 





Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich die Lager kontrolliert...
Nach einem Jahr noch einwandfrei und noch gut mit Fett gefüllt. 




Etwas neues Fett nachgefüllt und alles wieder montiert, diesmal mit zwei gewöhnlichen Stahlschrauben. 

Das Vinschgau kann kommen.


----------



## Alumini (23. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Egal welches Teil man sich hinten ans Rad klemmt, im Ernstfall funktioniert es nicht.


SKS X-Blade 26+27,5" Ist jetzt nicht das stylischste, aber hält perfekt an der Reverb und tut seinen Dienst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> SKS X-Blade 26+27,5" Ist jetzt nicht das stylischste, aber hält auch an der Reverb und tut seinen Dienst.


Das Problem ist, wenn es durch's Gelände geht und man mit dem Hintern nach hinten über den Sattel geht und auch mitunter den Hinterradreifen berührt... ist das Schutzblech weg oder verdreht sich. 
Die Dinger sind nur was für normale Touren. 
...kannste mir glauben, ich könnte einen Schutzblechladen auf machen. 
Siehe auch die vielen Bilder mit Schutzblechen aller Art in meinen Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (23. Juli 2015)

Gibt es eine passende Schraube zum Kaufen bei BD ?? fahre nächste Woche ne Woche nach Morzine und nun hast du mir Angst gemacht, da hätte ich dann gerne eine mit dabei.

Grüße


----------



## rallleb (23. Juli 2015)

6.Tag beim AlpenX
Danke Bodo für dieses geile Rad!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Gibt es eine passende Schraube zum Kaufen bei BD ?? fahre nächste Woche ne Woche nach Morzine und nun hast du mir Angst gemacht, da hätte ich dann gerne eine mit dabei.
> 
> Grüße


Gibt es, so wie die linke aus Alu. 
Soll, glaube ich, auch eine Stahlschraube geben. 
Unterwegs bekommt man leider nicht den Schraubenrest aus dem Rahmen... da brauchst du eine geschickte Werkstatt. 










...Stahlschraube mit kleiner U-Scheibe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2015)

rallleb schrieb:


> 6.Tag beim AlpenX
> Danke Bodo für dieses geile Rad!


Coole Zubehörtaschen... passen perfekt.


----------



## bartos0815 (24. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich auch mal dran.
> Bei einem kurzen Antritt machte es knack und da war es passiert.
> 
> 
> ...



das ist mal eine durchdachte konstruktion. eine kleine aluschraube am hauptdrehpunkt, wo unzählige kräfte einwirken... bravo, kein wunder das es da kracht! 
vlt kann der konstrukteur mal dazu stellung nehmen?


----------



## knoerrli (24. Juli 2015)

Es ist ja keine "kleine" Schraube und es liegt bei weitem nicht die gesamte Last darauf. Es gibt auf der anderen Seite nochmal die gleiche und der gesamte Hinterbau hält auch noch einiges ab.

Das die Schraube bricht ist selten zu lesen. Meist wird sie locker und zerstört dann das Gewinde(was natürlich auch nicht gerade von Vorteil ist)
Ich denke beim Comfortbiker war das einfach ein Produktionsfehler bzw. Materialermüdung.
Ich würde da übrigens eine größere Unterlegscheibe unter die Schraube machen damit das Lager besser vor Dreck und Wasser geschützt ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2015)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Es ist ja keine "kleine" Schraube und es liegt bei weitem nicht die gesamte Last darauf. Es gibt auf der anderen Seite nochmal die gleiche und der gesamte Hinterbau hält auch noch einiges ab.
> 
> Das die Schraube bricht ist selten zu lesen. Meist wird sie locker und zerstört dann das Gewinde(was natürlich auch nicht gerade von Vorteil ist)
> Ich denke beim Comfortbiker war das einfach ein Produktionsfehler bzw. Materialermüdung.
> Ich würde da übrigens eine größere Unterlegscheibe unter die Schraube machen damit das Lager besser vor Dreck und Wasser geschützt ist.


Die Schraube ist schon etwas unterdimensioniert ... aus Stahl hätte sie schon seien können. 
Zumal die innere Distanzhülse auch nur plan am Rahmen anliegt und nicht in einer kleinen Vertiefung.
Über eine größere U-Scheibe habe ich auch nachgedacht... und vermute das da noch mehr Schmutz dahinter hängen bleibt. 
Der Schmutzbeschuss findet außerdem nicht direkt statt und die Rückseite ist auch nicht abgedeckt.


----------



## Dusius (24. Juli 2015)

Also wenn ich überlege, was meine Schraube schon alles mit gemacht hat würde ich nicht sagen dass sie unter dimensioniert ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also wenn ich überlege, was meine Schraube schon alles mit gemacht hat würde ich nicht sagen dass sie unter dimensioniert ist.


Anscheinend bin ich doch ein harter Kerl, wenn ich die Schraube in einem Jahr und noch dazu beim Antritt zerlege. 

Hat sich leider auch nicht angekündigt. 

Was will man machen, mit Drehmo die Schrauben kontrollieren ist sinnlos. Die gesunde Schraube habe ich durch den Sicherungslack kaum raugekommen und der Reststummel im Rahmen war auch ordentlich fest und nicht ein bisschen locker. 
Eine durchgehende Stahlachse mir einer Mutter auf der linken Seite wäre auch nicht verkehrt... Wie bei meinem alten Steppenwolf. :
Die Achse habe ich noch... ist aber leider zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoerrli (24. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Anscheinend bin ich doch ein harter Kerl, wenn ich die Schraube in einem Jahr und noch dazu beim Antritt zerlege.



Ich glaube Du bist nicht der Einzigste der sein Slide ordentlich durch den Wald jagt aber Materialfehler sind nunmal möglich und deshalb gleich ein "Leichtbau Enduro" mit schweren Teilen wie einer Stahlachse zum stabilen Downhiller zu machen emfinde ich als fragwürdig.
Du bist ein Einzelfall bei dem die Schraube abgerissen ist. Wenn das häufiger der Fall wäre könnte man hier Seitenweise davon lesen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Juli 2015)

Bei mir hält nach vier Tagen Finale Ligure auch noch alles. Habe aber auch noch neun vor mir... 



 
Auf zur Defender-Tour



 
Am H-Trail



 
Vorfreude am Einstieg zum Rollercoaster


----------



## Alumini (24. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ist das Schutzblech weg oder verdreht sich. ... Touren ...


Doppelklebeband drunter hilft was das angeht. Aber man kommt natürlich trotzdem bald an Grenzen was ruppiges und technisches angeht, auch in Bezug auf den Federweg.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich die Gabel mal draußen zum reinigen und fetten der Steuerkopflager.
> Die Lager laufen noch sauber und waren nicht sehr verschmutzt.
> Fahre aber immer mit Schutzblech und habe den Leitungsausgang im Rahmen abgedichtet.
> Einzig der übrige Leitungseingang auf der rechten Seite und das Loch am Tretlager ist noch offen...Durchzug
> ...




Hier hatte ich noch die Schraube gelobt... 


knoerrli schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du bist nicht der Einzigste der sein Slide ordentlich durch den Wald jagt aber Materialfehler sind nunmal möglich und deshalb gleich ein "Leichtbau Enduro" mit schweren Teilen wie einer Stahlachse zum stabilen Downhiller zu machen emfinde ich als fragwürdig.
> Du bist ein Einzelfall bei dem die Schraube abgerissen ist. Wenn das häufiger der Fall wäre könnte man hier Seitenweise davon lesen.


...und nun ist sie kaputt... es geht also sehr schnell und plötzlich. 

Und Leichtbau hat nicht unbedingt was mit Alu zu tun. 
An meinem Epic... auch sehr leicht gebaut...ist die Lagerung stabiler konstruiert. 
Am Slide hängt der komplette Hinterbau an zwei 8er Aluschrauben die durch das Anzugsmoment in Längsrichtung und gleichzeitig auf abscheren an der gleichen Stelle belastet wird. 
Hier hat Stahl eindeutig die bessere Voraussetzung, da er elastischer ist und die Anzugskräfte unkritischer wegsteckt . 

Alu geht auch,
man hätte die Aluschraube nur dicker ausführen können... müssen.


----------



## abhouser (24. Juli 2015)

Servus,
hätte mal eine Frage: was für Abmessungen hat die Originalkurbel an dem Carbon 9.0? TretlagergehäuseART, EinpressMASS, TretgehäuseBREITE und den Achsdurchmesser?
Wurde diese hier passen: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Cinch-Achse-68-73-mm-Modell-2015--31370.html
Dabei sollen der Originalspider und Kettenblätter übernommen werden.
Für Rückmeldung danke im Voraus
GREETZ


----------



## punki69 (25. Juli 2015)

soweit ich das erkennen kann,hat deine wunschkurbel eine 30er welle,die jetzige hat glaube ich ne 24 er welle......
gibt aber lager,z.b.von rotor,die in den rahmen passen....
gruß punki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juli 2015)

abhouser schrieb:


> Servus,
> hätte mal eine Frage: was für Abmessungen hat die Originalkurbel an dem Carbon 9.0? TretlagergehäuseART, EinpressMASS, TretgehäuseBREITE und den Achsdurchmesser?
> Wurde diese hier passen: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Cinch-Achse-68-73-mm-Modell-2015--31370.html
> Dabei sollen der Originalspider und Kettenblätter übernommen werden.
> ...


Innenlager BB92 / 30mm ist richtig. Aber 165mm ist nicht Empfehlenswert ,Kurbel geht nur mit R F Solo Kettenblatt. Fahre
die Next SL an meinen 160er hat sich gut Bewährt ( 100 Kg ) einzig das Innenlager ist ein Pflegefall. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hier hatte ich noch die Schraube gelobt...
> 
> ...und nun ist sie kaputt... es geht also sehr schnell und plötzlich.
> 
> ...


Gebe zu mein Entwurf hatte die 10x1 Schrauben vom Slide und Swoop. Aber jeder bekommt von uns die stahlschrauben kostenlos Nachgeliefert. Meine Aluschrauben haben jetzt 6000km hinter sich bei 102 Kg Eigengewicht.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## HighFish (25. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Gebe zu mein Entwurf hatte die 10x1 Schrauben vom Slide und Swoop. Aber jeder bekommt von uns die stahlschrauben kostenlos Nachgeliefert. Meine Aluschrauben haben jetzt 6000km hinter sich bei 102 Kg Eigengewicht.  Gruß Bodo


Macht Ihr das pro forma oder muss man sich selbst bei euch melden? Wäre ja ganz gut die Schraube schon liegen zu haben, falls das Originalteil bricht und nicht erst warten zu müssen.


----------



## abhouser (25. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldung zur Kurbel. 


BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Innenlager BB92 / 30mm ist richtig. Aber 165mm ist nicht Empfehlenswert ,Kurbel geht nur mit R F Solo Kettenblatt. Fahre
> die Next SL an meinen 160er hat sich gut Bewährt ( 100 Kg ) einzig das Innenlager ist ein Pflegefall. Gruß Bodo


Nur SoloBlatt? Ist diese nicht für 2er ausgelegt ib der Beschreibung?

Die 165cm sollten es jedoch werden bei meiner Schrittlänge von 72cm. Hauptsächlich aber wegen der niedrigem Tretlager und dem Pedal-Aufsetzen. Die  Next SL fällt danach raus.

Ich möchte das verbaute Innenlager  (D=24mm) nach Möglichkeit nicht ausbauen müssen. Kann man die Sixc von beiden Seiten demontieren und dann die 30er gegen eine 24 mm Achse tauschen?

Ansonsten wäre dann diese hier meine 2.Wahl.http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...X-Type-68-73-mm-dunkelgrau-165-mm--26143.html
Dann könnte das 24mm Tretlager drin bleiben? Oder passt es wegen dem X-type der Atlas-Kurbel doch nicht.... 
Greetz


----------



## abhouser (25. Juli 2015)

Welche Breite hat das OriginaltretLager der Sram xo an carbon 9.0? 68-73, oder 83mm?


----------



## Kriesel (26. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich auch mal dran.
> Bei einem kurzen Antritt machte es knack und da war es passiert.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir letzte Woche das Gleiche. Auch beim 2014 8.0 SE.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2015)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Bei mir letzte Woche das Gleiche. Auch beim 2014 8.0 SE.


Ich überlege ob ich eine durchgehende Achse einbaue. Die lässt sich bei erneutem Bruch dann wesentlich leichter entfernen.


----------



## cemetery (26. Juli 2015)

Die Stahlschraube wird bei der Belastung wo die Aluschraube schon gebrochen ist vermutich sogar noch deutlich im Bereich der elastischen Verformung liegen. Unter Berücksichtigung dessen dass die gebrochenen Schrauben wohl die Ausnahme sind sollten sich die auftretenden Kräfte im oberen Toleranzbeich der Aluschrauben bewegen. Also tendenziell darunter und mit Pech knapp darüber. Anonsten würden die wohl häufiger brechen. Da würde ich mir bei der Stahlschraube jetzt nicht mehr wirklich Sorgen machen.


----------



## bartos0815 (27. Juli 2015)

die schäden an der aluschraube werden schon noch zunehmen. langzeitfestigkeit einer deratig beanspruchten und relativ klein dimensionierten aluschraube ist sicher nicht herausragend. bei schweren fahrer mit entsprechender fahrweise kommts dann unweigerlich zum bruch...
leichtbau ist halt doch nicht alles.....


----------



## cemetery (27. Juli 2015)

Leichtbau wäre da noch nicht mal das Problem. Eine Schraube aus einer guten Alulegierung würde da vermutlich auch ein Bikeleben lang halten. Kostet aber eben auch entsprechend mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (27. Juli 2015)

Oder Titanschrauben, dann hat man beides


----------



## bartos0815 (27. Juli 2015)

cemetery schrieb:


> Leichtbau wäre da noch nicht mal das Problem. Eine Schraube aus einer guten Alulegierung würde da vermutlich auch ein Bikeleben lang halten. Kostet aber eben auch entsprechend mehr.


naja, alu ist halt immer weicher als stahl. vorallem scherkräften ggü hat alu weniger zu bieten. und die paar gramm mehr für eine stahlschraube machens kraut auch nicht fett.


----------



## Dusius (27. Juli 2015)

HighFish schrieb:


> Macht Ihr das pro forma oder muss man sich selbst bei euch melden? Wäre ja ganz gut die Schraube schon liegen zu haben, falls das Originalteil bricht und nicht erst warten zu müssen.


Du bekommst ne neue wenn deine kaputt ist. 
Es ist ja kein allgemeines Problem mit der Schraube.


----------



## marv-d (29. Juli 2015)

HI, habe n bischen in diesem Thread gelesen. Möchte das Tretlager meines 2014er 160er slide 9.0 wechseln. 
Ich brauche ja ein BB92 pressfit lager. 
Allerdings möchte ich gerne eine Nummer hochwertiger/langlebiger (wenn ich damit schon mal anfange) 
Was gibt es für alternativen zum Shimano XT BB92 lager? 
Habe welche von z.B. FSA, KCNC,Acros oder RaceFace gefunden. Welches sind gute alternativen? Evtl. gibts ja Erfahrungen.


----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2015)

Das XT ist schon sehr langlebig und zuverlässig. Was ist an Deinem denn kaputt ? Schon ausgebaut und geprüft oder nur eine Vermutung weil es irgendwo knarzt ?


----------



## marv-d (29. Juli 2015)

Ja es knackt bzw. knartzt. Es ist bei jeder pedalumdrehung und last (bergauf) zu hören. Habe bereits viele anderen Quellen ausgeschlossen. Sattelstütze,Sattel, kopflager, Pedale, Kettenblattschrauben, kette gewechselt, Freilauf. Alles bereits mehrmalig ausgebaut gesäubert gefettet und mit Drehmoment angezogen. Als nächstes wäre das Tretlager dran bzw. Übrig. Versuche jetzt die kosten abzuschätzen. Ich möchte halt dann gleich etwas "tunen" falls es dann widererwartend doch nicht das Problem ist muss ich mich nicht ganz so ärgern ;-)


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

marv-d schrieb:


> Ja es knackt bzw. knartzt. Es ist bei jeder pedalumdrehung und last (bergauf) zu hören. Habe bereits viele anderen Quellen ausgeschlossen. Sattelstütze,Sattel, kopflager, Pedale, Kettenblattschrauben, kette gewechselt, Freilauf. Alles bereits mehrmalig ausgebaut gesäubert gefettet und mit Drehmoment angezogen. Als nächstes wäre das Tretlager dran bzw. Übrig. Versuche jetzt die kosten abzuschätzen. Ich möchte halt dann gleich etwas "tunen" falls es dann widererwartend doch nicht das Problem ist muss ich mich nicht ganz so ärgern ;-)


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2015)

Pressfit Lager knartzen gerne mal. Vielleicht erstmal ausbauen, reinigen und mit etwas fett wieder einpressen.

Die Shimano Lager ist qualitativ schon Top. Sicher besser als KCNC. Beine HT2 Lager haben im Schnitt 5 Jahre gehalten.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

Ja sehe ich auch so. Habe das RF BB92/30 Montiert das muß ich alle 1500km Nachfetten damit es
de Kappe hält.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2015)

Dann sollte man als Entwickler nächstes mal lieber BSA Lager verbauen. Vielleicht 10€ teurer in der Herstellung, aber auch benutzerfreundlicher. Die meisten haben kein Werkzeug zum ein- und auspressen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

Bei einen Carbon Rahmen hat BB92 eindeutige Vorteile, und meiner E13 Kurbel mit BSA/30 muss ich genau das selbe machen damit Ruhe herrscht. Zudem nicht das Lager ausgebaut wird sondern nur die
Kurbel ist 10 Min. Arbeit.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## marv-d (29. Juli 2015)

Werde es dann Erstmal fetten. d.h. so ein "hobby"werkzeug besorgen (50€). Zum einpressen ne Gewindestange mit Mutter/Scheiben selber bauen.http://www.4thebike.de/zubehoer/werkzeuge/3859/park-tool-bbt-90.3-tretlagerwerkzeug-set-pressfit
Evtl. ist ja dann schon weg.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2015)

marv-d schrieb:


> Werde es dann Erstmal fetten. d.h. so ein "hobby"werkzeug besorgen (50€). Zum einpressen ne Gewindestange mit Mutter/Scheiben selber bauen.http://www.4thebike.de/zubehoer/werkzeuge/3859/park-tool-bbt-90.3-tretlagerwerkzeug-set-pressfit
> Evtl. ist ja dann schon weg.


Das Ausschlagrohr kannst du dir aus einem passendem Rohr selber bauen... einfach kreuzweise einsägen und aufweiten.


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2015)

Zum auspressen braucht man imo kein Werkzeug. Habe es einfach vorsichtig mit Hammer und Schraubenzieher von innen rausgehämmert. Ich hatte so ein Parktool Teil von meinem Schwager. Das war aber zu dick. So als ob es nur für eine 30er Welle passt.


----------



## Aalex (29. Juli 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Pressfit Lager knartzen gerne mal. Vielleicht erstmal ausbauen, reinigen und mit etwas fett wieder einpressen.
> 
> Die Shimano Lager ist qualitativ schon Top. Sicher besser als KCNC. Beine HT2 Lager haben im Schnitt 5 Jahre gehalten.



eingeklebte pressfitlager knarzen für gewöhnlich nicht.

specialized und cannondale machen das bei ihren pf30 lagern so. finde ich auch ganz gut. Wenn das Lager hin is: rauskloppen, neues lager reindrücken in die schale und weiter gehts. Das daurt keine 10 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2015)

Eine Garantie ist es aber auch nicht. Wie bekommt man das Lager bzw. Schalen dann wieder raus. Und was heißt kleben?
Ich hatte auch überlegt Loctite mittelfest zuverwenden. Habe mich dann aber doch für eine geringe menge Fett entschieden. (davon wurde aber praktisch alles raus gepresst)


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Dann sollte man als Entwickler nächstes mal lieber BSA Lager verbauen. Vielleicht 10€ teurer in der Herstellung, aber auch benutzerfreundlicher. Die meisten haben kein Werkzeug zum ein- und auspressen.


Übrigens BSA ist meist die Günstiger Lösung . Lest sich damit Erklären das für BB92 oder BB30
usw. der Rahmen nach Fertigstellung nochmal auf die Fräse kommt um den Lagersitz herzustellen
dagegen das Gewinde auf einer einfachen Schneidmaschine nachgearbeitet wird.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das Ausschlagrohr kannst du dir aus einem passendem Rohr selber bauen... einfach kreuzweise einsägen und aufweiten.



Und wie bekommt man das aufgeweitete Rohr ins Tretlager ? Zusammendrücken und dann von der anderen Seite durchs Loch wieder innen aufbiegen ?


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2015)

Denk noch mal nach. Ist nicht so schwierig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Und wie bekommt man das aufgeweitete Rohr ins Tretlager ? Zusammendrücken und dann von der anderen Seite durchs Loch wieder innen aufbiegen ?


...soweit einsägen, das es federn kann.


----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Denk noch mal nach. Ist nicht so schwierig.



Das ist sehr hilfreich, Danke.  (da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können -> ich muß denken, genau das hat mir gefehlt, super, Danke schön )


----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...soweit einsägen, das es federn kann.



Ok, ein Kupferrohr (von der Heizung) "federt" zwar nicht, aber wie gesagt, wenns drin steckt etwas aufbiegen, dass sollte ausreichen. Muß ich mal testen.


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2015)

Einfach das dünne Ende voraus rein stecken und fast ganz durchziehen. Hilft das weiter?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ok, ein Kupferrohr (von der Heizung) "federt" zwar nicht, aber wie gesagt, wenns drin steckt etwas aufbiegen, dass sollte ausreichen. Muß ich mal testen.


Ich hatte damals... ist bestimmt schon 15 Jahre her... ein relativ dünnwandiges Eisenrohr genommen(auch Heizung )
...allerdings für Steuersätze 









...das Stück Alurohr ist dafür, um das Eisenrohr beim ausschlagen besser zu verkeilen damit es nicht rausrutscht.


supermanlovers schrieb:


> Einfach das dünne Ende voraus rein stecken und fast ganz durchziehen. Hilft das weiter?


...so geht's


----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2015)

Ok.das war klar dass zuerst das dünne Ende rein muß.Das mit dem automatischen aufgehen durch federn ist der Knackpunkt. Merci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marv-d (30. Juli 2015)

OK, dann fehlen mir aber immer noch zum einpressen die passenden Hülsen aus dem Set.


----------



## bullswildrush (30. Juli 2015)

Eine gewindestange, 2 große unterlegscheiben die entsprechend passen und 2 Muttern und schon hast du was zum einpressen das ist keine Kunst sich so was zu besorgen


----------



## Aalex (30. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Übrigens BSA ist meist die Günstiger Lösung . Lest sich damit Erklären das für BB92 oder BB30
> usw. der Rahmen nach Fertigstellung nochmal auf die Fräse kommt um den Lagersitz herzustellen
> dagegen das Gewinde auf einer einfachen Schneidmaschine nachgearbeitet wird.  Gruß Bodo



bsa gewindehülsen ohne glasfaser blank in den rahmen gestopft ist bei carbonrahmen aber auch wieder käse wegen elektrochemischer korrosion. Scott hatte da Probleme mit und auch viele andere. 

BB30 ist in der Tat doof zu fertigen, weil es innen ausgedreht werden müsste. 

Specialized und mittlerweile Cannondale auch haben das ganz gut gelöst find ich. PF30 und die Schale dann mit einem Epoxykleber einkleben. 

Das halte ich aktuell für die beste Lösung bei Carbonrahmen.


----------



## Aalex (30. Juli 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Eine Garantie ist es aber auch nicht. Wie bekommt man das Lager bzw. Schalen dann wieder raus. Und was heißt kleben?
> Ich hatte auch überlegt Loctite mittelfest zuverwenden. Habe mich dann aber doch für eine geringe menge Fett entschieden. (davon wurde aber praktisch alles raus gepresst)



ich hab bei meinem enduro die c-bear aluschalen eingeklebt. mit epoxykleber E von R-g.de

Ganz zur Not kann man die nochmal rauskloppen, aber die bleiben da für gewöhnlich einfach drin. In den Schalen sitzen stinknormale Bb30 lager. Die kann ich einfach rausdrücken, neue rein, fertig. 

Und Knarzen tut das gar nicht. Die Plastikschalenscheiße von Truvativ knarzen, aber Plastik als Lagerschale ist auch bescheuert im Quadrat.


----------



## czar (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
nach einem Jahr auf meinem Rad (Slide Carbon 160) habe ich jetzt mal den Schaltzug (X01) und dessen Außenhülle getauscht. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass im Rahmen gar kein Liner liegt, der den Zug hält. Da der Zug aber bisher nie geklappert hat, ist das für mich auch in Ordnung so. Wurde bei mir nur ein Liner vergessen oder ist das so gedacht, weil der Zug ja unter Spannung steht und die Innenwände des Rohres eigentlich nicht berühren sollte.
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Juli 2015)

Im Rahmen brauchst du keinen Liner da der Zug dort nicht oder kaum verschmutzt und normal auch unter Spannung ist, ausser auf dem kleinsten Ritzel am Endanschlag.

War dein Zug schon verschlissenen oder bist du damit wo hängen geblieben?


----------



## supermanlovers (31. Juli 2015)

Gehören zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe eine Unterlegscheibe?  Ich habe eigentlich alle schrauben fein säuberlich aufgereiht, ohne kommt es mir aber komisch vor.


----------



## czar (2. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Im Rahmen brauchst du keinen Liner da der Zug dort nicht oder kaum verschmutzt und normal auch unter Spannung ist, ausser auf dem kleinsten Ritzel am Endanschlag.
> 
> War dein Zug schon verschlissenen oder bist du damit wo hängen geblieben?



nicht der Zug selbst war verschlissen, sondern ein Stück der Hülse. Man konnte nur noch mit Gewalt schalten. Als ich einen neuen Zug durchgeschoben hatte, war es immer noch so. Dann habe ich erst das Stück Hülse vorne am Lenker getauscht, was keinen Unterschied gemacht hat. Komischerweise war das untere Stück Hülse an der Kettenstrebe vollkommen versifft und innerlich verrostet, warum nur die Stelle weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Dusius (2. August 2015)

Gibt es halt mal, tauscht man einfach auch mal ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2015)

czar schrieb:


> Komischerweise war das untere Stück Hülse an der Kettenstrebe vollkommen versifft und innerlich verrostet, warum nur die Stelle weiß ich auch nicht.


Der Bowdenzug bildet an der Stelle einen "Sack" in dem sich der Schmodder hält und nicht abläuft. 
Normal dürfte da aber eigentlich nicht so viel Wasser eindringen können...sei denn der Rahmen wird immer mal von innen geflutet.
Wenn das so ist, wäre das für's Steuerlager auch nicht gut da sich das Wasser dann von innen nach außen durch das Lager arbeitet.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (4. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der Bowdenzug bildet an der Stelle einen "Sack" in dem sich der Schmodder hält und nicht abläuft.
> Normal dürfte da aber eigentlich nicht so viel Wasser eindringen können...sei denn der Rahmen wird immer mal von innen geflutet.
> Wenn das so ist, wäre das für's Steuerlager auch nicht gut da sich das Wasser dann von innen nach außen durch das Lager arbeitet.




Ich habe letzten Winter die hier eingebaut http://jagwire.com/products/v/mountain_elite_sealed_shift - da läuft der Innenzug vom Shifter bis zum Schaltwerk komplett in einem Liner, viel besser geht's glaube ich nicht... !


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Ich habe letzten Winter die hier eingebaut http://jagwire.com/products/v/mountain_elite_sealed_shift - da läuft der Innenzug vom Shifter bis zum Schaltwerk komplett in einem Liner, viel besser geht's glaube ich nicht... !


Durchgehende Züge sind immer gut, aber auch da kann sich an einer tiefen Stelle Wasser und Schmutz ansammeln und zu Schwergängigkeit führen. 
Ich habe an einigen Bikes Nokons mit durchgehenden Liner und Edelstahlzügen verbaut...das hält auch ewig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2015)

...33,76g die sich lohnen. 

Vielen Dank an @radon... habt schnell reagiert.


----------



## supermanlovers (6. August 2015)

Ich bin jetzt das erste mal mit den Offset Buchsen gefahren.
Der Lenkwinkel beträgt jetzt 65,5° +-0,1 (mein Kellerboden ist nicht 100% gerade, habe es etwas ausgeglichen)
Zum kleinen Teil kommt das sicher auch durch meine 7mm längere Fox 36 170mm.
Die von Burgtec versprochenen -1° passen also


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2015)

Kommst du jetzt noch um die Ecke? 
Gibt's auch Foddos vom Umbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (6. August 2015)

Sicher. An paar Kleinigkeiten muss ich noch machen. Jetzt geht es aber erstmal um die penible Abstimmung des Dämpfers. 




(Zughalter, Kabelbinder etc fehlt, also geht es eher Richtung 11,5kg)
Mit 170mm kommt es mir auch noch einen Tick stelzig vor. Ich werde aber erstmal noch ein paar Touren fahren bevor ich mich zu einem Umbau auf 160mm entscheide. Zum Fahreindruck kann ich nach einer Tour noch nicht viel sagen. Es fährt sich etwas anders als mein Speci Enduro, aber nicht schlechter. In der Luft fühlt es sich sogar deutlich besser an. Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich bin gespannt ob ich in ein paar Wochen meine alten DH Strava Zeiten knacken kann.


----------



## radmodi (6. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...33,76g die sich lohnen.
> 
> Vielen Dank an @radon... habt schnell reagiert.



Ja, nett von Radon! 
Danke! 
Habe ich auch erhalten. Leider gibts die nicht in schwarz, wurde mir gesagt. Sehr schade!
Würde da PlastiDip halten?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2015)

Könnte man schwarz matt lackieren...vorher leicht anschleifen.


----------



## help (6. August 2015)

Ja einfach den Kopf anrauen und lackieren. Stink normaler Auspuffspray reicht.


----------



## marv-d (7. August 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. August 2015)

marv-d schrieb:


> wofür sind die Schrauben?... .


Die Stahlschrauben passen am Hauptschwingenlager und an der Wippe. 
Überprüfe bei der Montage die Spaltmaße beim Einbau. 
Ich habe gemerkt, das die Lager seitlichen Druck bekommen weil 0,3 bzw. 0,5 mm Luft zwischen Rahmen und Schwinge / Wippe sind. 
Nach meinem Urlaub werde ich mir Messingscheiben in entsprechender Stärke walzen und zusätzlich auf die Distanzhülsen am Kugellager stecken. 
So werden die Kugellager nicht mehr verspannt und laufen leichter.


----------



## marv-d (7. August 2015)

Wieviele schrauben bekommt man den zugesendet? ich nehme an nur für die Hauptschwingenlager oder?


----------



## Dusius (7. August 2015)

Ja sicher, was denkst du dann?


----------



## marv-d (8. August 2015)

Ok,Dachte auch für die wippenlager gleich mit.


----------



## Dusius (8. August 2015)

Die kann man sich ja kaufen, sind nicht all zu teuer habe ich gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abhouser (8. August 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Eine gewindestange, 2 große unterlegscheiben die entsprechend passen und 2 Muttern und schon hast du was zum einpressen das ist keine Kunst sich so was zu besorgen


Frage zur Größe der Unterlegscheiben: Sollen die so groß sein dass sie im Inneren Teil des Lagers passen, also nur auf das Kugellagerränder drücken? Oder grösser, sodass der der ganz  äußere PlastikRand von der Lagerschale angedrückt wird? Möchte es nicht kaputt machen.  
Danke


----------



## Thiel (8. August 2015)

Man drückt niemals beim einpressen auf den Innenring.
Immer den Äußeren nehmen!


----------



## abhouser (8. August 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Man drückt niemals beim einpressen auf den Innenring.
> Immer den Äußeren nehmen!



Äußere MetalRand vom KugellagerRing, ja das ist mir schon klar. Also hier die Unterlegscheiben ansetzen oder eine grössere nehmen und dann an dem PlastikRand vomn der gesamten Lagerschale ansetzen?


----------



## toje (10. August 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe heute bei meinem Radon Slide Carbon die Wippe demontiert. Ich wollte die Lager kontrollieren und habe dabei zwei Risse im Lack oder doch schon im Carbon entdeckt...!?

Eure Meinung ist gefragt!!!


----------



## Dusius (10. August 2015)

Also was sollen wir denn da nun sagen? die Fotos sagen halt rein gar nichts aus. Ich behaupte mal, niemand ist in der Lage dier anhand dieser wirklich schlechten Bilder auch nur irgend was zu sagen. Außer das die Bilder schlecht sind..

Aber auch wenn es gute Bilder wären, wie soll man so was denn anhand eines Bildes beurteilen?


----------



## Thiel (10. August 2015)

Schlechtes Foto. Erkenne kaum was.


----------



## toje (10. August 2015)

Ja ich weiß... mache morgen bessere Bilder.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. August 2015)

Fühlen ist da auch meistens besser.


----------



## greifswald (11. August 2015)

Wenn man nicht zimperlich ist und keine Gewährleistungsansprüche geltend machen möchte, würde ich an der kritischen Stelle den Lack bis auf Tiefe des Kratzers wegschleifen. Dann sieht man, ob es nur die Oberfläche ist.

Das schaffte mir zumindest bei meinem Carbonlenker wieder Vertrauen. Nachher dann dünn mit Epoxy drüber und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nib (11. August 2015)

Ich würde gerne an meinem Slide 8.0 ES den originalen Dämpfer wechseln. Weiss jemand ob der cane creek db inline passt? Sieht sehr knapp aus.


----------



## Dusius (11. August 2015)

Ich weiß es nicht aber ich meine gelesen zu haben dass es nicht passt.


----------



## supermanlovers (11. August 2015)

Probier es aus. Wofür gibt es Rückgaberecht. Afaik fährt ihn hier keiner.


----------



## Dusius (11. August 2015)

Dafür gibt es das Rückgaberecht ganz sicher nicht... 

Warte bis sich hier wer meldet, Ruf bei Radon an, schreib ne Mail an Radon... Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## supermanlovers (11. August 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es das Rückgaberecht ganz sicher nicht...


Klar, "passt nicht" kann ich auch überall als Rückgabegrund angeben. Ich versuche so was auch zu vermeiden. Das Zurückschicken ist schließlich lästig. Manchmal geht's aber nicht.


----------



## Dusius (11. August 2015)

Passt nicht ist wohl auf Kleidung bezogen, ich habe keine Lust dir das nun zu erklären aber für Dämpfer ist das passt nicht Feld definitiv nicht gedacht.
Ob das passt kann man problemlos rausfinden ohne was zu bestellen.

Aber zurück zum Thema.. Schau dir einfach mal den Dämpfer an, dann schau dir den an den du drin hast. Ich behaupte mal die Frage ob der passt stellt sich gar nicht.

Die Frage, ob der Dämpfer Sinn macht und ob du ihn einstellen kannst lasse ich mal dahin gestellt. (Ich will niemandem zu nahe treten aber ich behaupte mal mindestens 75% derer die ihn haben können ihn nicht einstellen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. August 2015)

toje schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe heute bei meinem Radon Slide Carbon die Wippe demontiert. Ich wollte die Lager kontrollieren und habe dabei zwei Risse im Lack oder doch schon im Carbon entdeckt...!?
> 
> Eure Meinung ist gefragt!!!


außer der rahmennummer sind eigentlicht nur kanten zu erkennen, die von der fertigung sein könnten. ein riss würde vielleicht auch nicht in schlangenlinien verlaufen. wenn du diese linien rechts und links meinst...


----------



## Nesium (11. August 2015)

der cane creek db inline passt definitiv nicht!


----------



## toje (11. August 2015)

diese Bilder sind ein wenig besser...


----------



## Dusius (11. August 2015)

Also ich würde sagen das ist der Lack aber die Bilder sagen halt noch immer nicht wirklich viel aus. An der Dämpferaufnahme haber ich aber auch so ähnliche Stellen an den Ecken.


----------



## toje (11. August 2015)

Eine neue Wippe kostet wohl "nur" so um die 100€... ist aber Zur Zeit nicht lieferbar!!! Grrrr... Ich fahre in 1 1/2 Wochen für 14 Tage in die Berge - und mache mir kleine Sorgen!!!


----------



## nib (11. August 2015)

ok, danke. dann eben nicht der ccdbinline... 
Hat jemand den Vergelich vom Monarch Debon air plus vs. Monarch debon? Lohnt sich das extra Gewicht? bzw. Upgrade generell vom original Monarch?


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. August 2015)

Ich finde die Performance-Steigerung beim Dämpfer-Tausch ist meistens Killefitz! Es sei denn du kommst von einem mehr als 4-5 Jahre alten Modell. Man steckt viel zu viele Euros in ein bisschen mehr Performance die mal sich als Laie meistens bergab eh nur einbildet weil was neues am Rad ist.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Nezzar (12. August 2015)

Bist du denn mit irgendwas an deinem regulären Monarch nicht zufrieden? Ohne zu wissen, was dir nicht passt, kann dir niemand sagen, ob sich das Upgrade auf den Monarch+ lohnen wird.


----------



## supermanlovers (12. August 2015)

Der Plus lohnt sich eigentlich nur wenn man häufig sehr lange Abfahrten hat. 

Ich würde aber zum normalen Monarch + raten als zum DebonAir. Der normale fühlt sich lebendiger an. Gibt mehr Feedback und schlägt nicht so leicht durch.


----------



## Vincy (12. August 2015)

*Slide 160 Carbon 27,5  2016*

*Anhang anzeigen 411651*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (12. August 2015)

Finde ich nicht schön.  Ich habe nichts gegen Farbe, aber Blau Grün und Orange zusammen geht gar nicht.


----------



## Bergstiefel (12. August 2015)

Hi, mir hat es ebenfalls dieAluschrauben abgerissen. Als ich anfragte hieß es bloß nicht weiter fahren. Entweder direkt zu Radon oder zum SP. Also Hut ab Comfortbiker das Du das selber so reingeschaut hast. Wäre mir echt zu heftig. Bist aber wohl kein so Sesselpubser wie ich. Hab aber auch gar keinen Gewindeschneider, nur kartoffelschäler. Ich hab dann nach einiger Zeit so 90€ bezahlt und bei Radon nachgehakt wegen der Kosten. Dort hat mich Herr Gießer dann auf die exakten gesetzlich relevanten Fakten hingewiesen und das ich froh sein kann das Radon jetzt so kulant ist und mir immerhin 30€ erstattet. In einer Stunde hätten die das auch hinbekommen und damit Ende. Gestern bin ich wieder gefahren und es ist ein cooles Bike. Zum Glück ist mir das mit dem Bruch nicht so passiert das ich mich verletzt habe und Du hast wohl auch Glück gehabt. Für ein Jahr alt und nicht viele Touren eigentlich eine Schwachstelle die am besten gleich mit Stahl ausgestattet gehört. Insgesamt bin ich kein Fan mehr von dem telefonischen Support denn der war zu mir echt unfreundlich. Vielleicht lag es aber auch an mir. Ich bin Allgäuer


----------



## Bergstiefel (12. August 2015)

Eine Frage: Weiß zufällig jemand woher man diese etwas stärkeren X0 Pedalstützen Schutzaufkleber herbekommt? Die sehen schon ziemlich übel aus...
Danke
Vg


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (12. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Slide 160 Carbon 27,5  2016*
> 
> *Anhang anzeigen 411651*




Bis auf das UD-Finish scheint sich ja am Rahmen nichts geändert zu haben...


----------



## Bergstiefel (12. August 2015)

WOW!!!! Lest das!! Vielen Dank Herr Stahl!!! absolute Superklasse und Leute : das ist Service, echt toll!
Ich sag doch nehmt Stahl!!
zitat:
_Hi ich habe das gerade hier gelesen.
Andi hat mich informiert.
Du hast die Bikes in Bonn gekauft.
Deshalb ist natürlich Bonn dein Ansprechpartner im Megastore.
Allerdings steht es in keinem Verhältnis nach Bonn zu fahren, um die Reparatur durchführen zu lassen.
Herr Geissler ist für die SP zuständig. Deshalb die Info, die im Prinzip richtig ist.
Wir ersetzen natürlich die SP Rechnung komplett und nicht nur 30,- Euro. Sorry für das Gehackt hier.
Bitte gib uns deine Ktnr. 
Wir verprellen bestimmt keinen Kunden, der 6000 Euro Radon Räder kauft wegen einer Reparaturrechnung, die er gar nicht bezahlen muss…..Sorry
Chris Stahl
Inhaber 
Radon

P.S::
Gin mal eure Grösse und ich schick euch 2 Trikots - wenn ihr die noch tragen wollt. _


----------



## filiale (12. August 2015)

Hat ja schon eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Strive aus 2015. Offenbar sagt Marketing bei den Herstellern daß die Farben gerade "in" sein sollen. Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden...ich finde beide Räder von der Farbgebung zu bunt.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Slide 160 Carbon 27,5  2016*
> 
> *Anhang anzeigen 411651*



Gegen die Farben habe ich eher nichts, auch wenn die Kombi schon ein bisschen wild ist. 

Mein Hauptkritikpunkt richtet sich gegen den Leichtbau des abgebildeten Modells (ich nehme an 10.0). Beim Slide 160 reden wir immer über ein Enduro. Und ein Enduro sollte stabile Komponenten bekommen. Warum aber wird am Slide 160 dann die neue 34er Fox-Gabel verbaut? Auch wenn die Vorschusslorbeeren auf die neue "Trailgabel" groß sind, so bin ich doch der Meinung, dass, wenn schon Fox, an dieses Bike die 36er Gabel gehört. 

Dasselbe Bild beim LRS. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline One Laufräder mit 22,5 mm Innenmaulweite. Laut DT Swiss sind die am ehesten für AM/Trail geeignet.  Sorry, am Thema vorbei.

Dritter Punkt: Wieder wurde vorne eine 180er Scheibe verbaut statt einer vernünftigen 200er. Finde ich auch für ein Enduro ungeeignet, habe ich an meinem Slide sofort geändert. (Auch wenn die große Scheibe ein paar Gramm schwerer ist.  )

Meine Interpretation des Slide 10.0: Hier wurde versucht, ein Leichtbau-Enduro zu kreieren, damit man sagen kann: Wir haben ein 12-kg-Slide 160 auf die Räder gestellt. Boah, ey! Tolle Leistung, ist aber, wie gesagt, am Thema vorbei.

Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. August 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Gegen die Farben habe ich eher nichts, auch wenn die Kombi schon ein bisschen wild ist.
> 
> Mein Hauptkritikpunkt richtet sich gegen den Leichtbau des abgebildeten Modells (ich nehme an 10.0). Beim Slide 160 reden wir immer über ein Enduro. Und ein Enduro sollte stabile Komponenten bekommen. Warum aber wird am Slide 160 dann die neue 34er Fox-Gabel verbaut? Auch wenn die Vorschusslorbeeren auf die neue "Trailgabel" groß sind, so bin ich doch der Meinung, dass, wenn schon Fox, an dieses Bike die 36er Gabel gehört.
> 
> ...


Also ich Glaube das auch bei Enduro nicht alles schwarz und weiß ist. Meine damit das jeder seine
eigenes Bild vom Enduro machen kann, auf der einen Seite der superschnelle?!?der brauch einen
Lenkwinkel von 63,33° und viel Länge . Mit diesen Tigern können nur ein paar 100 Menschen
wirklich schnell Fahren und das auch nur Bergab. Auf der anderen Seite das Bike was auch als
Trailbike durch geht aber bestimmt können damit die meisten Biker die nie vor haben DH
Weltmeister zu werden damit mehr Anfangen aber vor allen viel mehr Spaß haben weil dieses
Ding sie nicht ständig Überfordert. Genau da ist unser Slide nichts für z. Weltmeister aber dafür
aus den alltags Trails viel Spaß zu bereiten. Das wir versuchen mit den Modellen auch unterschiedliche Geschmäcker zu treffen finde ich ok, z. B. 9.0 sind sehr AM lastig dazu das XO1
für die die es heftiger wollen. Das unser 4X Weltmeister Joost beim DH Rennen das Slide seinen
DH vor zieht zeigt das es auch da keine schlecht Figur macht. Zu den 200er Bremsscheibe der eine
braucht sie der andere nicht keine Enduro Problem das geht schon bei ZR Team los was dabei nicht Bedacht wird ist das die großen auch viel mehr Ärger machen mit unrunden Lauf. Aber so
bin ich doch recht Stolz auf unsere Neuen.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## dummeLiese (13. August 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Gegen die Farben habe ich eher nichts, auch wenn die Kombi schon ein bisschen wild ist.
> 
> Mein Hauptkritikpunkt richtet sich gegen den Leichtbau des abgebildeten Modells (ich nehme an 10.0). Beim Slide 160 reden wir immer über ein Enduro. Und ein Enduro sollte stabile Komponenten bekommen. Warum aber wird am Slide 160 dann die neue 34er Fox-Gabel verbaut? Auch wenn die Vorschusslorbeeren auf die neue "Trailgabel" groß sind, so bin ich doch der Meinung, dass, wenn schon Fox, an dieses Bike die 36er Gabel gehört.
> 
> ...



Huhu Rothaarsteiger meiner Meinung ist da eine 36er drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (13. August 2015)

Auf dem Bild ist es eine Fox 34. Vermutlich ist es auch eher Modellversion 9.0, da mit kpl Shimano XT.
Die Modellversion 10.0 ist meistens das Topmodell, dort wohl eher mit XTR oder Sram XX1.

Die Farbkombination sind die Enduro Team Farben. Finde es da etwas unglücklich, da es bereits für 2016 auch eine Enduro Team Replika gibt. Zumindest das Neongrün hätte ich weggelassen. Na gut, über Geschmäcker lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.


----------



## dummeLiese (13. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist es eine Fox 34. Vermutlich ist es auch eher Modellversion 9.0, da mit kpl Shimano XT.
> Die Modellversion 10.0 ist meistens das Topmodell, dort wohl eher mit XTR oder Sram XX1.
> 
> Die Farbkombination sind die Enduro Team Farben. Finde es da etwas unglücklich, da es bereits für 2016 auch eine Enduro Team Replika gibt. Zumindest das Neongrün hätte ich weggelassen. Na gut, über Geschmäcker lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.



Ich erkenne da eine 36 :I


----------



## ron101 (13. August 2015)

Schade, dass nachwievor auf Papagaien Design gesetzt wird.
Finde da weniger ist mehr, aber scheinene ja ausreichend Erhebungen gemacht georden zu sein, dass solche Papagaien Designs dem Grossteil der Kunden gefallen soll. Ist bei der Bekleidung oder im Snowboard Bereich genau gleich.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (13. August 2015)

Also ich finde es gut  allen kann man es nie recht machen ^^


----------



## ron101 (13. August 2015)

Schön wäre es wenn diese Bunten Striche geklebt wären, dann könnte jeder dem es nicht gefällt die dinger entfernen.
Die orangen Decals der Foxgabel nehme ich mal an kann man auch entfernen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. August 2015)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Ich erkenne da eine 36 :I



Dann solltest du noch mal genauer hinsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also ich Glaube das auch bei Enduro nicht alles schwarz und weiß ist. Meine damit das jeder seine
> eigenes Bild vom Enduro machen kann, auf der einen Seite der superschnelle?!?der brauch einen
> Lenkwinkel von 63,33° und viel Länge . Mit diesen Tigern können nur ein paar 100 Menschen
> wirklich schnell Fahren und das auch nur Bergab. Auf der anderen Seite das Bike was auch als
> ...



Hi Bodo,

ist mir alles klar. Du hast ja sogar recht. Um es nochmal festzuhalten: Das Slide ist ein fantastisches Bike, das unter den Enduros sicherlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist, da es bergauf wie bergab sehr gut ist (s. auch den Test in der aktuellen FREERIDE). Ich selbst bin noch vor kurzem mit meinem 8.0 (2015) in Finale Ligure zur NATO Base hochgetrampelt, um über die EWS-Stages 5 & 6 wieder runterzuballern. Perfekt!

Insofern habe ich auch nichts an der Geo auszusetzen. Habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Ich kritisiere ja nur, dass man es bei diesem Bike mit dem angedachten Verwendungszweck mit dem Leichtbau nicht übertreiben sollte. Es ist ja schon eines der leichtesten in diesem Segment. Und ich glaube kaum, dass der gute Joost das Slide mit 180er Bremsscheibe vorn, eine 34er Gabel und AM-Laufräder mit 22,5 mm Maulweite einsetzt. Wenn doch, dann Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich jedenfalls freue mich über meine nachgerüstete 200er Scheibe, die übrigens an fast jedem Enduro verbaut ist, und die stabile Pike an meinem Slide. 

Apropos Finale Ligure: Bodo, du hast, das muss ich dir noch einmal attestieren, einen genialen Hinterbau geschaffen. Während die Fahrer anderer Bikes bei den Endurotouren laufend ihre Hinterbauten verstellten, bin ich hoch wie runter alles mit offenem Dämpfer gefahren. Da wippt im Sitzen gar nichts, sondern dämpft und federt dann, wenn es soll. Genial!


----------



## nib (13. August 2015)

Apropos Maulweite, hatte mir mal ein Syntace W35 mit Magic Mary Reifen als ein zweites Vorderrad für das Slide gegönnt, da ich nicht immer tubeless Reifen wechseln mag, wenn es in die Berge geht. Wie Tag und Nacht, besser geht nimmer bergab. Zusammen mit einem Rock Razor hinten die perfekte Kombo. Eine AM Felge kommt mir nie mehr ans Bike.
200er Scheibe vorne halte ich auch als angemessen für Enduro.


----------



## JEUS (13. August 2015)

Hammer Bike RADON/ Bodo,
Selbst für den Alpencross Albrecht V2 brauchbar. Manche fahren mit dem 7000Euro Cannondale Trigger hoch und kommen auch nicht vor einem oben an. Wenn es dann runter geht, können die weiter tragen während das Slide schon mit Vollgas die Absätze runter geflogen ist.
Dann kann man sich das Grinsen nicht verkneifen.
Thema Laufräder: Die DT Swiss laufen super und sind doch sehr robust. Auch wenn man das nicht glauben mag. Dazu kommt dann noch der mörder Freilauf. Ein Genuss. Ich habe keine Klingel mehr ;-)
Für mich sollte es auch lieber nicht die 34er sein aber die meisten Leute die sich diese Bikes kaufen, bewegen diese leider niemals in den Bereichen, wofür es gebaut wurde.
Ein 160er mit 34 wird bestimmt ein Ladenhüter. Die meisten Tourer werden wohl ab dem nächsten Jahr dann zum 140er greifen, wenn sie es leicht haben wollen. Also lieber eine Weiterentwicklung vom X01. Kürzerer Vorbau. In dem schwarz gelb wie das eine Bild vom 140er mit Crossmax Enduro Laufradsatz. Hammer!
Thema Farbe: finde ich auch nicht sonderlich gelungen.


----------



## mattchuk (15. August 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem 35mm Vorbau? 
Ich hab das 2015er 8.0, Rahmengroesse 20''. Bin 182cm, SL 89cm, also eher lange Beine. Ich habe definitiv vor einen kuerzeren Vorbau zu montieren, bin aber unsicher ob 50mm oder gleich 35mm.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. August 2015)

mattchuk schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem 35mm Vorbau?
> Ich hab das 2015er 8.0, Rahmengroesse 20''. Bin 182cm, SL 89cm, also eher lange Beine. Ich habe definitiv vor einen kuerzeren Vorbau zu montieren, bin aber unsicher ob 50mm oder gleich 35mm.
> 
> Was meint ihr?



Ein 35er könnte bei dir tatsächlich passen. Ich (183/87) fühle mich mit dem nachgerüsteten 50er pudelwohl. Da du aber eben einen kürzeren Rumpf hast, könnte das funktionieren. Ich weiß nur nicht, inwiefern dir dann Druck auf dem Vorderrad z.B. beim Uphill verloren geht.o


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (15. August 2015)

Mach' das mit dem 35er, ich habe auch einen 50er montiert - jedoch 6° und einen Lenker mit 12° backsweap, entspricht also auch ca. einem 35er bis 40er. Ich finde es viel besser als den 60er mit 0° und Druck auf dem Vorderrad vermisse ich auch nicht - das Teil klettert unglaublich gut und das mit permanent offenem Dämpfer auch keine Plattform, die Kinetik ist einfachgrossartig!
Ich bin jetzt in der zweiten Saison mit dem Bike und normalerweise denke ich dann schon mal über was Neues nach aber ich habe so einige sehr viel teurere Bikes getestet (301, SB6C, Strive, Fanes...) und bin der Meinung, daß die überhaupt nichts besser können, deshalb bleibe ich dem Slide definitiv treu. Und ich fahre garantiert keine Forstautobahnen mit dem Teil, bin gerade erst aus dem Vinschgau zurück gekommen...


----------



## JEUS (15. August 2015)

Ich fahre einen 35er Vorbau und finde es super.


----------



## reflux (15. August 2015)

Fahre mit 45 und will auf 30 oder 35 bei nem XL Rahmen


----------



## pipo_1 (15. August 2015)

Heute hat mein Slide Carbon nach knapp nem Monat die erste Reinigung erhalten (Reiniger F100). Habe es nur eingesprüht und anschließend nach ner Wasserdusche mit nem weichen Lappen getrocknet. Habe dabei die folgende Fleckenbildung gesehen! Was kann das sein? bin etwas ratlos, da die Struktur der Flecken sehr seltsam ausschaut....


----------



## Dusius (15. August 2015)

Sieht doch ganz normal aus.

Bzw. Ich würde die Reverb Leitung kürzen sonst reibt sie da unten den lack ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Gregor (15. August 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Mach' das mit dem 35er, ich habe auch einen 50er montiert - jedoch 6° und einen Lenker mit 12° backsweap, entspricht also auch ca. einem 35er bis 40er. Ich finde es viel besser als den 60er mit 0° und Druck auf dem Vorderrad vermisse ich auch nicht - das Teil klettert unglaublich gut und das mit permanent offenem Dämpfer auch keine Plattform, die Kinetik ist einfachgrossartig!
> Ich bin jetzt in der zweiten Saison mit dem Bike und normalerweise denke ich dann schon mal über was Neues nach aber ich habe so einige sehr viel teurere Bikes getestet (301, SB6C, Strive, Fanes...) und bin der Meinung, daß die überhaupt nichts besser können, deshalb bleibe ich dem Slide definitiv treu. Und ich fahre garantiert keine Forstautobahnen mit dem Teil, bin gerade erst aus dem Vinschgau zurück gekommen...


----------



## Mr.Gregor (15. August 2015)

Hallo, bin vor ca.3 Monaten auf den kurzen 45mm Vorbau von Ritchey umgestiegen. Genial ! Bike klettert sehr gut, bis 24% kann ich es auch ohne Absenkung hoch kurbeln. Bike fühlt sich sehr gut an, ein klein bisschen nervös  aber gut beherschbar. Top.


----------



## abhouser (16. August 2015)

Hallo,

wenn wir gerade bei Längen sind: wie lang ist der 2-fach xo Kurbelarm an dem carbon  9.0 bei der kleinsten Rahmengrösse (16 Zoll)?


----------



## snake89e (17. August 2015)

@pipo_1 Die Flecken sind meiner Meinung nach normal. Liegt an dem matten Lack. Wenn da Wasser drauf abtrocknet sieht man das Carbon etwas durch. Kannst du vermeiden wenn du den Rahmen am Saison Anfang mal leicht z.B. mit Brunox einschmierst damit das Wasser abperlt.


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2015)

*Slide Carbon 160 Enduro Factory Team Replica*

*

 

 *


----------



## supermanlovers (18. August 2015)

Das Team fährt 2016 ein Mcleod?


----------



## Dusius (18. August 2015)

Rahmen sieht top aus, Fahrwerk nein danke, nicht geschenkt.


----------



## Nesium (18. August 2015)

ich finds geil und würds kaufen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Slide Carbon 160 Enduro Factory Team Replica*
> 
> *Anhang anzeigen 413375 Anhang anzeigen 413376 *



Jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum Bodo die Light-Austattung am neuen Slide auf der Seite zuvor so verteidigt hat. Das Team fährt ja auch light. Ist mir trotzdem ein Rätsel.  Ich dachte doch, dass gerade die Profis stabileres Material fahren würden. Offensichtlich kommen die mit All-Mountain-Material aus. Naja, haben auch bei jeder Gelegenheit einen Mechaniker und neues Material bei der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (18. August 2015)

Es stimmt auch nicht alles was man so liest was man denn alles braucht und blabla, hat nicht immer was mit Mechanikern zu tun.^^


----------



## bartos0815 (18. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Slide Carbon 160 Enduro Factory Team Replica*
> 
> *Anhang anzeigen 413375 Anhang anzeigen 413376 *


Warum kein ordentlicher dämpfer mit piggypack?


----------



## Nezzar (18. August 2015)

Weil ein Dämpfer mit Piggyback nicht uneingeschränkt in jeder Situation die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## supermanlovers (18. August 2015)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Weil ein Dämpfer mit Piggyback nicht uneingeschränkt in jeder Situation die bessere Wahl ist.


In welcher Situation ist ein Dämpfer ohne Piggy an einem Enduro die bessere Wahl.


----------



## bartos0815 (18. August 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> In welcher Situation ist ein Dämpfer ohne Piggy an einem Enduro die bessere Wahl.


Auf der waage


----------



## Dusius (18. August 2015)

Trinkflasche geht nicht bei nem großen Dämpfer glaub, es gibt tatsächlich leute die gerne ohne Rucksack fahren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (18. August 2015)

Trinkflasche geht auch mit Piggy. Die Schrauben sind ziemlich hoch. Früher wäre ich auch gerne ohne Rucksack Enduro gefahren. Da ich aber fast nur noch mit FF fahre muss ich ihn bergauf irgendwie transportieren.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. August 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Es stimmt auch nicht alles was man so liest was man denn alles braucht und blabla, hat nicht immer was mit Mechanikern zu tun.^^



Da ist was dran...


----------



## Dusius (18. August 2015)

Was aber nicht heißen soll das viele Teams (besonders die, die genug Geld haben) ihr Material in einem Rennen kaputt fahren und es dann austauschen


----------



## cemetery (21. August 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Rahmen sieht top aus, Fahrwerk nein danke, nicht geschenkt.



Also die Gabel empfinde ich persönlich jetzt nicht schlechter als meine Pike. Zum Dämpfer kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Optisch gefällt mir das Bike auf alle Fälle richtig gut. Zur Schaltung gibts nicht viel zu sagen. Bremse kann man zwar auf den Bildern jetzt schlecht erkennen, aber ich glaube dass ich mal irgendwo was gelesen hab das es eine Magura MT7 sein soll. Da würde ich dann auch nicht wirklich nein sagen. Also ggf. noch ein anderer Dämpfer, noch eine KeFü dran und fertig.


----------



## punki69 (22. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Slide 160 Carbon 27,5  2016*
> 
> *Anhang anzeigen 411651*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411821


schade das es ein foxfahrwerk besitzt.....


----------



## supermanlovers (22. August 2015)

Wieso? Seit 2015 ist das zeug richtig gut. Service kann man alles selbst machen. Ersatzteile bekommt man auch alle über die Website.


----------



## punki69 (22. August 2015)

...bin halt rockshox.fan......


----------



## MAster (23. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal hier direkt fragen, welche Dämpfer ihr so eingebaut habt und die passen?
Weiter vorne habe ich gelesen, dass der CC DB Inline wohl nicht passen soll, aber bei welcher
Rahmengröße? Ich fahre XL, kann das klappen, wenn ja/nein warum?
Dann soll wohl der neue Fox DBX Dämpfer gehen.
Wie sieht es mit Vivid, Bos Stoy oder CC DB CS aus?

Danke für eure Hilfe,

MAster


----------



## supermanlovers (23. August 2015)

MAster schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Vivid, Bos Stoy oder CC DB CS aus?


 und X2, nein passt alles nicht. Das beste was du verbauen kannst ist wahrscheinlich ein Kirk.


----------



## MAster (23. August 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> und X2, nein passt alles nicht. Das beste was du verbauen kannst ist wahrscheinlich ein Kirk.



Sicher, dass das auch in Rahmen-Größe XL so ist? Wo ist die problematische Stelle, besonders beim CC Inline?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (23. August 2015)

Ist die Wippe nicht bei jedem Modell gleich? Die Dämpfer stoßen am Sitzrohr an. Ein paar Seiten zuvor habe ich ein Bild von einem verbauten X2 gepostet.

Die Dämpferaufnahme müsste ein paar mm weiter vorne sitzen oder die Wippe länger sein.


----------



## Kriesel (23. August 2015)

Nach der Schraube an der Hauptschwingenlagerung (#4898) hat es bei mir jetzt auch die gleiche Schraube an der Hinterbauwippe zerlegt. 
Bei einem harten Antritt im Trail hat sie sich lautstark verabschiedet :-(
Also Leute: Nicht nur die Schrauben unten sind gefährdet!


----------



## czar (23. August 2015)

habe XL und einen Monarch Plus drin, da ist jede Menge Platz. Ich kenne die Ausmaße vom CC aber nicht.


----------



## supermanlovers (23. August 2015)

Mach mal bitte ein Foto. Normaler + oder DebonAir?  Das der normale viel Platz hat ist klar. Bei meinem DebonAir sieht es schon recht eng aus.


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2015)

DebonAir passt da rein, der ist ja auch serienmäßig bei einigen Modellen drin. 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-275/slide-carbon-275-x01/


----------



## supermanlovers (23. August 2015)

Klar passt er rein. Habe ich ja geschrieben. Ich würde nur nicht behaupten das er viel Platz hat.

Hier noch mal Infos zum Inline
http://www.canecreek.com/resources/DBInline_Dimensions.pdf

Er ist damit ein gutes Stück schlanker als der von mir getestete X2. Und bei dem haben nur 2mm gefehlt.


----------



## Nesium (23. August 2015)

In mein 8.0 SE, Grösse L, passte der cc inline jedenfalls nicht rein. Selber ausprobiert.


----------



## supermanlovers (23. August 2015)

Dann bleibt nur 
Monarch Plus
Kirk
Float X
053
Vector HLR Air.

Beim Kirk stört mich die Spezialabstimmung.
Den Float X möchte ich nicht.
Den 053 nicht bevor ich weiß was mit der Firma passiert.
Braucht der Vector eine Spezialabstimmung?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2015)

So, zurück aus Vinschgau. 
14 Tage harter Einsatz vom Slide im anspruchsvollem Gelände. 





Das Bike macht alles was es soll und mega Spaß. 

Meine Edelstahl - Steckachse hat gehalten und die Stahlschrauben in der Wippe auch. 




...hier die Schraube in der Rohfassung. 
Bei eventuellem Bruch lässt sich dann der Rest leicht aus dem Rahmen schlagen. 












Die Stahlschrauben in der Wippe sind die Ersatzschrauben, die mir von Radon über das Kontaktformular zugeschickt wurden. 

Einziger echter Kritikpunkt am Bike ist der Unterrohrschutz!!! 








...durch einen aufgewirbelten großen Stein in einer schnellen Abfahrt gab es ein lauten Knall am Unterrohr. 
Resultat... ein Riß? oder nur die Farbe ab? 
Rechts und links die Striche sind von mir eingeritzte Kontrollmarkierungen.

Mein Vorschlag an Radon... verbaut einen ordentlichen Unterrohrschutz 

Mein Gewicht mit Ausrüstung um die 90kg.
 Fahrstil, wurde mir nachgesagt, sehr zügig mit guter Linienwahl. 
...Spitzname, "Der schnelle Jens"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (24. August 2015)

is nur die farbe

und man kann ein Rad nicht zu 100% vor Steinschlägen schützen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> is nur die farbe
> 
> und man kann ein Rad nicht zu 100% vor Steinschlägen schützen.


Ich denke auch, daß es die Farbe ist. Es ist keine Verformung zu spüren oder hörbar, wenn man mit dem Daumen kräftig auf die Stelle drückt. Werde es beobachten. 

Wenn ich mal Lust habe wird eine dickere Schutzschicht auf das untete Unterrohr auflaminiert.


----------



## larskugler (24. August 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe seit 2 Monaten das 8.0 und bin soweit zufrieden mit dem Rad.
Nun ist mir schon 2 Mal die Kette beim runterballern vom großen Kranz über den kleinen in den Zwischenraum geknallt.
Die Kette ging nur mit sehr viel Mühe und ziehen raus damit ich weiterfahren konnte.
Gestern habe ich die kurbel entfernt und wollte einfach eine Inbusschraube bei dem Gewindeloch rechts oberhalb vom Kurbellager (siehe Bild) einsetzten.
Dadurch könnte sich dann die Kette nicht mehr so arg verklemmen da sie nicht mehr soweit runterfallen könnte.
Soweit so gut, nur geht eine normale M6 Schraube nicht rein, klemmt also nach einer halben Umdrehung. M5 ist zu klein.
Gewindeschneider will ich "noch" keinen ansetzen . . . . Kann mir jemand sagen was hier für eine Gewinde drin ist?


----------



## supermanlovers (24. August 2015)

M6 
vielleicht ist nur viel Sand drin


----------



## larskugler (24. August 2015)

ich dachte auch müsste M6 sein, aber wenn sogar der Gewindeschneider gleich "aneckt" da bin ich dann doch vorsichtig, nicht dass ich das bestehende Gewinde zerstöre durch nachschneiden . . .


----------



## baumfreund (24. August 2015)

hab auch das 2015 8.0 bei mir ist an diesen schrauben aber eine kettenführung die genau das verhinder...
zu dem schrauben problem ich gehe davon aus das du eine schraube  mit einer falschen gewinde Steigung hast... aber ich werde nicht mein rad zerlegen um das zu prüfen. vielleicht kann ja einer von denen die die kf demontiert haben was zu den schrauben sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (24. August 2015)

Vielleicht wurde das Gewinde nur schlecht geschnitten. 
Die Gewindehülse für die Steckachse war bei mir auch so beschi**en geschnitten das sich die Steckachse beim festschrauben festgefressen hat. Beim Versuch die Achse wieder raus zu schrauben hat sich die Hülse im Rahmen einfach mitgedreht. Ich habe die Hülse zeitweise mit viel zu hohen 25Nm geklemmt. Hat nichts gebracht. Am Ende musste ich die Achse rausbohren und das Gewinde neu schneiden. Die Hülse habe ich jetzt eingeklebt. Ich wollte mir von Radon eigentlich mal eine neue bestellen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2015)

larskugler schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe seit 2 Monaten das 8.0 und bin soweit zufrieden mit dem Rad.
> Nun ist mir schon 2 Mal die Kette beim runterballern vom großen Kranz über den kleinen in den Zwischenraum geknallt.
> ...



Ist ein normales M6 Gewinde...habe ich eben nochmal mit einer Schraube probiert. 

Bau dir noch so einen Spanner an's Bike. Damit schlägt die Kette nicht mehr so stark. 




https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bionicon/c-guide-eco-Kettenfuehrung-p38537/


----------



## Vincy (24. August 2015)

*Slide Carbon 160 9.0 MY2016  3599€*


----------



## supermanlovers (24. August 2015)

Ich hoffe es kommt noch ein Modell mit 36/Float X. Vielleicht das X01 Modell?


----------



## Boardi05 (24. August 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es kommt noch ein Modell mit 36/Float X. Vielleicht das X01 Modell?



Beim 150er gibts eins mit 36er und floatx, könnt also sein dass auch vom 160er mit so ner ausstattung kommt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bartos0815 (24. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Slide Carbon 160 9.0 MY2016  3599€*


preislich vgl. mit der restlichen bikewelt durchaus noch vertretbar!!


----------



## supermanlovers (24. August 2015)

Naja, im direkten Vergleich würde ich eher zum Strive CF 8 greifen. Kann aber auch sein das die Preise bei Canyon für 2016 deutlich anziehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. August 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Naja, im direkten Vergleich würde ich eher zum Strive CF 8 greifen. Kann aber auch sein das die Preise bei Canyon für 2016 deutlich anziehen.



20-25%, so war es halt beim Spectral (da sind die 2016er schon auf der Homepage), wird beim Strive nicht anders sein

Die Preise von den bisher vorgestellten 2016er Radon sind schon sehr gut im Vergleich zu allen anderen.


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. August 2015)

Alle Preise werden 2016 steigen wegem dem Dollar. Dieses Shapeshifter Zeug vom Strive habe ich mal kurz getestet. Ist ganz nett aber beim Slide kann ich auch einfach den Monarch locken/zumachen das kommt fast aufs selbe raus und ich habe nicht nochmal 300g mehr am Rad und einen Hebel weniger am Lenker...


----------



## supermanlovers (24. August 2015)

Deswegen habe ich mich am Ende  auch gegen das strive entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (24. August 2015)

Es kommt kein Slide Carbon 160 mit einer Fox 36.

Folgende Modelle sollen kommen:
*Slide Carbon 160 8.0* 3299€ black/green/anthracit, XT, Fox 34 Float Performance + DPS Performance, DT M1700
*Slide Carbon 160 9.0* 3599€ black/petrol/green, kpl XT, Fox 34 Float Factory + DPS Factory, DT XM1501
*Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD* 3599€ black/petrol/orange, Sram X01, Pike RCT3, Monarch+ RC3, DT Spline E1700
*Slide Carbon 160 10.0* 4699€ black/anthracit/yellow, Sram XX1, Fox 34 Float Factory + DPS Factory, DT Spline XMC 1200
*Slide Carbon 160 Team* 3999€ Team Look, Sram X01, Manitou Mattoc+Leoad, Magura, DT EX1501


*Specs- und Price Liste 2016*
http://www.radon-bikes.de/index.php?id=589
http://issuu.com/radonbikes/docs/specs_2016_rz/39?e=1337397/14921472
http://www.radon-bikes.de/fileadmin/2016/Docs/Preisliste_Radon_2016.pdf


----------



## Boardi05 (24. August 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Alle Preise werden 2016 steigen wegem dem Dollar. Dieses Shapeshifter Zeug vom Strive habe ich mal kurz getestet. Ist ganz nett aber beim Slide kann ich auch einfach den Monarch locken/zumachen das kommt fast aufs selbe raus und ich habe nicht nochmal 300g mehr am Rad und einen Hebel weniger am Lenker...



Nja, das Slide 160 bin ich des öfteren auf bekannten Trails gefahren, die Kiste geht wirklich saugut, war das erste 650B Bike wo ich mich wohlfühlte. Hab aber dann doch das Strive gekauft und muss sagen, unterschied ist zwischen XC und DH Mode ist da, es klettert einfach besser als das Slide, aber der SS is mir auch bei der dritten Ausfahrt gestorben.

Aber der nächste direkte Konkurent zum Slide ist das Strive, das Slide is günstiger und leichter, das kann man nicht leugnen.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. August 2015)

Also alle ohne Piggy. Was soll der Quatsch bei einem Enduro 
Ich wollte es eigentlich meiner Schwester empfehlen da sie derzeit zum Strive tendiert.

Dann auch noch 180/180er Scheiben....

Edit: Kann es sein das die Angaben zum Monarch nicht stimmen und sie das + vergessen haben? Selbst beim 170mm Swoop ist laut Prospekt nur der kleine Monarch verbaut.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Es kommt kein Slide Carbon 160 mit einer Fox 36.
> Folgende Modelle sollen kommen:
> Slide Carbon 160 8.0 3299€
> Slide Carbon 160 9.0 3599€
> ...



Versteh ich nun nicht ganz, wieso issn ein Slide150 mit 36er und FloatX ausgstattet, dass enduro aber nicht.



supermanlovers schrieb:


> Also alle ohne Piggy. Was soll der Quatsch bei einem Enduro
> Ich wollte es eigentlich meiner Schwester empfehlen da sie derzeit zum Strive tendiert.
> 
> Dann auch noch 180/180er Scheiben....



Lass die nur ein Strive nehmen  zur dunklen Seite


----------



## Flitschbirne (25. August 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Also alle ohne Piggy. Was soll der Quatsch bei einem Enduro
> Ich wollte es eigentlich meiner Schwester empfehlen da sie derzeit zum Strive tendiert.
> 
> Dann auch noch 180/180er Scheiben....
> ...



Seit wann MUSS ein Enduro einen Dämpfer mit Piggy haben? Das heißt nicht unbedingt, dass der Dämpfer dann besser funktioniert. Hier im Thread haben einige Leute schon den Monarch Plus ausprobiert und waren nicht unbedingt davon angetan...
Meine Meinung: Die meisten Leute bilden sich eh nur eine bessere Funktion des Dämpfers ein aufgrund der massiveren Optik des Piggy und werden nie wirklich einen deutlichen Unterschied feststellen können.

Bezüglich Beschreibungen: Da wird sich bestimmt noch einiges ändern. Würde ich aktuell noch nicht soviel drauf geben...


----------



## bartos0815 (25. August 2015)

das slide 140 carbon ist vgl. mit dem canyon speci cf fair taxiert. bin mal gespannt, was canyon für tarife für das 16er speci und strive cf aufrufen wird, jetzt wo die radonschen preise am tisch liegen.
das piggy dämpfer besser gehen, muss ja nicht sein, sicher ist, dass sie hitzebeständiger sind als standarddämpfer und somit auch bei vielen höhenmetern abfahrt ein konstanteres dämpfungsverhalten zeigen!


----------



## supermanlovers (25. August 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Seit wann MUSS ein Enduro einen Dämpfer mit Piggy haben? Das heißt nicht unbedingt, dass der Dämpfer dann besser funktioniert. Hier im Thread haben einige Leute schon den Monarch Plus ausprobiert und waren nicht unbedingt davon angetan...


Wenn man es entsprechend bewegt auf jeden Fall. Ich bin 2-3 Jahre an meinem Enduro auch einem Dämpfer ohne Piggy gefahren. Hat mich ständig genervt und der Umbau war eine deutliche Verbesserung. 

Leute die den Unterschied nicht spüren bräuchten eigentlich kein Enduro. Hier habe ich Bikes mit Schutzblechen, Satteltaschen und XC Reifen gesehen. Die verwenden das Slide halt als komfortables Tourenrad. Das ist auch völlig okay. Radon sollte aber wenigstens ein waschechtes Race Enduro mit dicker Gabel+Dämpfer anbieten.


----------



## supermanlovers (25. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> sicher ist, dass sie hitzebeständiger sind als standarddämpfer und somit auch bei vielen höhenmetern abfahrt ein konstanteres dämpfungsverhalten zeigen!



Das ist der Punkt. Das merkt man aber schon nach 100hm.


----------



## knoerrli (25. August 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt. Das merkt man aber schon nach 100hm.



Ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts dazu schreiben aber das ist ja wohl der größte Dünnsch*** den ich hier seit langem gelesen hab. Prost ich mach mir erstmal ein paar Bier auf und bepiss mich vor Lachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> das slide 140 carbon ist vgl. mit dem canyon speci cf fair taxiert. bin mal gespannt, was canyon für tarife für das 16er speci und strive cf aufrufen wird, jetzt wo die radonschen preise am tisch liegen.
> das piggy dämpfer besser gehen, muss ja nicht sein, sicher ist, dass sie hitzebeständiger sind als standarddämpfer und somit auch bei vielen höhenmetern abfahrt ein konstanteres dämpfungsverhalten zeigen!



Die 2016er spectral sind schon seit 1-2 wochen online. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. August 2015)

Ich kann das Argument pro Plus-Dämpfer zwar theoretisch nachvollziehen, aber der Standard-Monarch-Dämpfer hat mit seiner vergrößerten Kammer (Debon Air) doch die Grenzen schon etwas in Richtung Plus verschoben. Insofern finde ich das Argument von @supermanlovers auch etwas übertrieben - auch wenn ich sicherlich nicht der absolute Shredderer bin.


----------



## supermanlovers (25. August 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich kann das Argument pro Plus-Dämpfer zwar theoretisch nachvollziehen, aber der Standard-Monarch-Dämpfer hat mit seiner vergrößerten Kammer (Debon Air) doch die Grenzen schon etwas in Richtung Plus verschoben. Insofern finde ich das Argument von @supermanlovers auch etwas übertrieben - auch wenn ich sicherlich nicht der absolute Shredderer bin.



Es gibt bei auch primär um die Erwärmung des Öls. Das ist ja der Vorteil beim Piggy. Gut 100hm sind sicherlich übertrieben. Ich spüre es aber schon auf meiner 400hm Hausrunde bei der ich auf der Mitte der Abfahrt eine kurze Pause mache. 
Sei's drum. Sollen jeder fahren was er möchte. Radon sollte die Ausstattung dennoch überdenken. Es gibt sicher noch andere für die ein nicht piggy Dämpfer im Enduro ein KO-Kriterium ist.


----------



## bartos0815 (25. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die 2016er spectral sind schon seit 1-2 wochen online.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


nicht aber die 2016er cf modelle!


----------



## bartos0815 (25. August 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Es gibt bei auch primär um die Erwärmung des Öls. Das ist ja der Vorteil beim Piggy. Gut 100hm sind sicherlich übertrieben. Ich spüre es aber schon auf meiner 400hm Hausrunde bei der ich auf der Mitte der Abfahrt eine kurze Pause mache.
> Sei's drum. Sollen jeder fahren was er möchte. Radon sollte die Ausstattung dennoch überdenken. Es gibt sicher noch andere für die ein nicht piggy Dämpfer im Enduro ein KO-Kriterium ist.


schade etwa, dass beim team modell nur der einfache manitou mcleod dämpfer zum einsatz kommt und nicht wie angekündigt der isx-4!
kommt halt drauf an, wie mann seine höhenmeter bergab vernichtet. im stolperbikenmodus wirds egal sein was hinten dämpft, im enduro race modus wird der piggy vorteile haben!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. August 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Es gibt bei auch primär um die Erwärmung des Öls. Das ist ja der Vorteil beim Piggy. Gut 100hm sind sicherlich übertrieben. Ich spüre es aber schon auf meiner 400hm Hausrunde bei der ich auf der Mitte der Abfahrt eine kurze Pause mache.
> Sei's drum. Sollen jeder fahren was er möchte. Radon sollte die Ausstattung dennoch überdenken. Es gibt sicher noch andere für die ein nicht piggy Dämpfer im Enduro ein KO-Kriterium ist.



Ersteres ist und war mir klar. Ist ja auch logisch. Das Argument finde ich dennoch etwas zu hoch gegriffen, auch wenn es Leute gibt, für die ein Piggy-Dämpfer Sinn macht. Aber die dürften eine eher kleine Minderheit sein. 

Bei letzterem Punkt gebe ich dir völlig recht. Aus diesem Grund habe ich ja auch schon weiter vorne die Verwendung einer 34er Gabel, der zu schmalen Felgen, der 180er Bremsscheibe vorn etc. kritisiert. Man kann es mit dem Leichtbau an einem Enduro auch übertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (25. August 2015)

Das Slide 160 9.0 HD hat eine 35mm Pike und den Monarch Plus RC3, zudem LRS DT E1700 mit MW 25mm.
Weiss wirklich nicht, was da nicht Endurofähig sein sollte.


----------



## supermanlovers (25. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Slide 160 9.0 HD hat eine 35mm Pike und den Monarch Plus RC3,


2016? Laut Liste kein Plus.


----------



## Vincy (25. August 2015)

In der Specs-Liste steht da Monarch RC3, das ist ein Monarch Plus. 
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/component/rear-shocks


----------



## supermanlovers (25. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> In der Specs-Liste steht da Monarch RC3, das ist ein Monarch Plus.
> https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/component/rear-shocks


Dann ist ja alles gut. Vielleicht also doch was für meine Schwester. Noch Offset Buchsen rein und ab gehts. Die Farbe könnte aber problematisch werden...


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nun nicht ganz, wieso issn ein Slide150 mit 36er und FloatX ausgstattet, dass enduro aber nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Lass die nur ein Strive nehmen  zur dunklen Seite


Habe mit den Float X zum teil keine so gute Perform. erzielt und da der Dämpfer länger ist geht das
sehr gut.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Habe mit den Float X zum teil keine so gute Perform. erzielt und da der Dämpfer länger ist geht das
> sehr gut.  Gruß Bodo



Und der Inline? Wieso die Entscheidung der 34er, gewicht und/oder geld? Die 36er Gabel würd schon n bissl besser reinpassen, dämpfer hingegen kann sich ja jeder selber für relativ wenig geld wechseln.


----------



## flofree2go (26. August 2015)

Wenn ich das auf den Bildern recht erkenne, wurde das Schaltauge gewechselt.

Der Inline passt glaube ich nicht, ist zu dick!


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

Die kpl hintere Radaufnahme/Druckstreben wurde beim 2016er Modell geändert.


----------



## supermanlovers (26. August 2015)

Eine längere Wippe, für dicke Dämpfer, die auch ans alte Slide passt wäre besser


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

Hier noch das *Slide Carbon 160 Team* *Replica* und *Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (27. August 2015)

Also wohl doch mit Piggy


----------



## punki69 (27. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier noch das *Slide Carbon 160 Team* *Replica* und *Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD*.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415622
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415626


...endlich mal ein bild vom hd,......
danke,gruß punki
ps.;bei hs bike gibt es noch keine....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. August 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...endlich mal ein bild vom hd,......
> danke,gruß punki
> ps.;bei hs bike gibt es noch keine....



Wir haben noch nicht alle MTB-Modelle fotografieren können, da uns noch einige 2016er Parts fehlen. Wir werden die Modelle zeitnah nach der Eurobike online schalten. Bis dahin gibt's "nur Messebilder 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## pipo_1 (27. August 2015)

Das Slide Carbon 9.0 HD gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## bartos0815 (27. August 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir haben noch nicht alle MTB-Modelle fotografieren können, da uns noch einige 2016er Parts fehlen. Wir werden die Modelle zeitnah nach der Eurobike online schalten. Bis dahin gibt's "nur Messebilder
> 
> Gruß, Andi


warum das team ohne piggy dämpfer und mit dem einfachen mcleod??


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> warum das team ohne piggy dämpfer und mit dem einfachen mcleod??



Es ist mir auch ein Rätsel warum Manitou überhaupt noch auf dem Markt ist. Die machen NULL Marketing, man sieht nie Test-Berichte (außer demletzt diese Enduro-Gabel) und in Fertigbikes sieht man den Kram auch so gut wie nie...


----------



## bartos0815 (27. August 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Es ist mir auch ein Rätsel warum Manitou überhaupt noch auf dem Markt ist. Die machen NULL Marketing, man sieht nie Test-Berichte (außer demletzt diese Enduro-Gabel) und in Fertigbikes sieht man den Kram auch so gut wie nie...


das liegt am firmenname, denn sinngemäß bedeutet Manitu das _Allumfassende Geheimnis_ bzw. die _Große Kraft_!


----------



## bartos0815 (27. August 2015)

sicher ist, dass manitou ein nischendarsein fristet! aber die produkte sollen ja nach angaben diverser nutzer (in tests konnte bisher ja nur wenig verifiziert werden) super funktionieren! wahrscheinlich sind sie an einem umfassenden oem markt nicht interessiert, daher kaum erstausrüstung. diesen markt teilen sich ja z.g.t. fox und rs.


----------



## supermanlovers (27. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> warum das team ohne piggy dämpfer und mit dem einfachen mcleod??


Frag nicht. Angeblich sind Piggy Dämpfer so unnötig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (28. August 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Frag nicht. Angeblich sind Piggy Dämpfer so unnötig wie ein Kropf.


im prinzip ist die team variante mit dem manitou fahrwerk preislich überzogen. warum aufpreis zahlen, nur weil team draufsteht?? (selbst im endkundenmarkt sind die manitou teile billiger als das rs fahrwerk, von fox mal ganz abgesehen) performance vorteile sind ebenso nicht erkennbar!


----------



## ron101 (28. August 2015)

Der bunte Papagaien Lack wird das teure dran sein ;-)
Es folgen ja noch die Varianten mit RS und Fox also easy 

Cheers
ron


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2015)

*Slide Carbon 160 10.0  5199€*

*

 *


----------



## supermanlovers (28. August 2015)

Warum wählt man keine gelben Decals an der Gabel? Biete Fox doch an. So sieht das lieblos zusammengewürfelt aus.
Bei den anderen Modelle das gleiche.


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2015)

Ich würde da lieber die Fox Stealth Decals nehmen, dann wäre es fast perfekt.
Leider hat Radon den Preis dort erhöht, statt 4699€ (Preisliste) auf 5199€.


----------



## supermanlovers (28. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Leider hat Radon den Preis dort erhöht, statt 4699€ (Preisliste) auf 5199€.


Beim alten 10er waren doch keine Carbonfelgen montiert oder?

Das Strive ist dagegen nicht im Preis gestiegen. Das Frameset sogar 200€ günstiger. Die Haben wohl bessere Einkaufskonditionen als Radon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. August 2015)

Beim 2015er Modell ist ein Mavic Crossmax XL und kpl XTR, das 10.0 kostet 4499€.

Habe mich da auf die Preisangabe in deren 2016er Preisliste bezogen, dort steht 4699€. Auf dem Bild mit den Specs-Angaben dagegen 5199€.


----------



## ron101 (30. August 2015)

Hallo

Mal eine blöde Frage, wie merkt man wenn das 1x11 Alu Kettenblatt verschlissen ist?
Danke für Infos.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Nezzar (30. August 2015)

Üblicherweise rutscht die Kette durch und die Zähne des Kettenblatts sehen aus wie Haifischzähne. Poste doch mal ein Bild des Kettenblatts, dann kann man genau sagen, ob's durch ist.


----------



## Aalex (31. August 2015)

bei xx1 rutscht da aber nix durch

die kette sollte halt spätestens so nach 1500km in die tonne und viel länger als 2-3 ketten hält son kettenblatt nicht


----------



## ron101 (31. August 2015)

Hatte mit meiner Kette ca. 5'000 km gemacht. Konnte die Kassette auch gleich schmeissen ;-)
Obwohl ich mit der Kettenlehre öfters mal nachgemessen hatte, die ist nur bei 0.5 durch gegangen, aber noch nicht bei 0.75.
Na ja dann mach ich wohl besser mal noch ein neues Kettenblatt rauf.

Danke für die Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## Aalex (31. August 2015)

die kettenlehre hilft bei 1x11 auch irgendwie nicht wirklich.


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. August 2015)

Das vordere Kettenblatt meist nur 2x so lang wie die Kette (1500-3000km) aber hinten Super wenn
man die Ketten nicht zu lange Fährt .


----------



## Aalex (31. August 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Frag nicht. Angeblich sind Piggy Dämpfer so unnötig wie ein Kropf.




is das ironie? ;-)

alleine schon das verhalten bei wärme spricht eindeutig für piggy.


----------



## supermanlovers (31. August 2015)

@Aalex um das zu verstehen musst du so ab Post #5013 ff bzw. #5055 ff


----------



## Aalex (31. August 2015)

hab ich und musste nen bisschen lachen

gott sei dank is in meinem enduro nich son spielzeugdämpfer verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (31. August 2015)

Na dann seid ihr beide euch ja einig, dass ihr besser wisst, was andere von ihrem Rad erwarten.


----------



## Aalex (1. September 2015)

wenn man ein 160mm Rad so einsetzt, wie es das Rad nunmal erlaubt ist ein simpler Monarch ruck zuck sehr warm. Das hab ich nun schon an sehr vielen Rädern beobachtet. Da brauchts auch keine Alpen für. Und bei der Hitzeentwicklung leidet halt die Performance. Das ist Fakt.  

Wenn man den Monarch nicht warm kriegt braucht man imho auch kein Enduro. 

Aber es kann ja jeder fahren wie er will.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> wenn man ein 160mm Rad so einsetzt, wie es das Rad nunmal erlaubt ist ein simpler Monarch ruck zuck sehr warm. Das hab ich nun schon an sehr vielen Rädern beobachtet. Da brauchts auch keine Alpen für. Und bei der Hitzeentwicklung leidet halt die Performance. Das ist Fakt.
> 
> Wenn man den Monarch nicht warm kriegt braucht man imho auch kein Enduro.
> 
> Aber es kann ja jeder fahren wie er will.


Auf die Idee, mal den Dämpfer an zu fassen, bin ich nicht gekommen. 
Denn ich hatte auch das Gefühl, das das Bike anfängt zu hoppeln und habe es auf meine Fitness geschoben ... also könnte es am Dämpfer liegen...gut zu wissen.


----------



## nib (1. September 2015)

so, jetzt hat es auch mein Slide erwischt.  Es ist die rechte untere Schraube. Eine (dünne) Aluschraube für ein derart belastetes Teil? Dafür habe ich echt 0 Verständnis. Jetzt kann ich das Gewinde ausbohren etc, wer bezahlt mir das? Nur damit danach das Teil wieder bricht. Mann, ich bin echt super sauer.

Ich fahr nun wirklich nicht extrem und bin mit 85kg auch kein Schwergewicht. Ich hoffe schwer, dass beim 2016er Modell das geändert hat, sonst lasst die Finger davon.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich auch mal dran.
> Bei einem kurzen Antritt machte es knack und da war es passiert.
> 
> 
> ...


...meine Lösung. 

Lass dir gleich 4 Stahlschrauben von Radon schicken, dann hält es. 


nib schrieb:


> so, jetzt hat es auch mein Slide erwischt.  Es ist die rechte untere Schraube. Eine (dünne) Aluschraube für ein derart belastetes Teil? Dafür habe ich echt 0 Verständnis. Jetzt kann ich das Gewinde ausbohren etc, wer bezahlt mir das? Nur damit danach das Teil wieder bricht. Mann, ich bin echt super sauer.
> 
> Ich fahr nun wirklich nicht extrem und bin mit 85kg auch kein Schwergewicht. Ich hoffe schwer, dass beim 2016er Modell das geändert hat, sonst lasst die Finger davon.





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So, zurück aus Vinschgau.
> 14 Tage harter Einsatz vom Slide im anspruchsvollem Gelände.
> 
> 
> ...


...inzwischen habe ich eine durchgehende Achse


----------



## supermanlovers (1. September 2015)

Das hört sich echt nicht gut an. Ist das vielleicht mehr ein Ermüdungsbruch? Mein Rad wurde zumindest schon gut ran genommen. 
Ich werde sie aber lieber auch tauschen und Radon die Tage mal anschreiben. 

Hat jemand gerade mal die Länge der Achse/Hülse zur Hand?
Vielleicht kaufe ich mit hier was aus Titan
http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Achsen


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Das hört sich echt nicht gut an. Ist das vielleicht mehr ein Ermüdungsbruch? Mein Rad wurde zumindest schon gut ran genommen.
> Ich werde sie aber lieber auch tauschen und Radon die Tage mal anschreiben.
> 
> Hat jemand gerade mal die Länge der Achse/Hülse zur Hand?
> ...


Die Längen habe ich jetzt nicht zur Hand... könnte ich aber nachreichen. 
Achtung, die Hülsen haben ein Feingewinde. 
Ich würde die Radonstahlschrauben nehmen, alle 4.


----------



## supermanlovers (1. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Längen habe ich jetzt nicht zur Hand... könnte ich aber nachreichen.
> Achtung, die Hülsen haben ein Feingewinde.
> Ich würde die Radonstahlschrauben nehmen, alle 4.


Ich messe dann selbst mal nach.
Von welchen Schrauben reden wir hier nochmal? (Nicht mein Bild) Also 1 und 2. Was ist mit den anderen?



Da ich nicht Erstbesitzer bin, die Rechnung wahrscheinlich in Deutschland liegt und Radon mit wahrscheinlich die Schrauben nicht kostenlos nach Österreich schickt, würde ich wahrscheinlich die aus Titan bestellen. Leichter sind sie auch


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich messe dann selbst mal nach.
> Von welchen Schrauben reden wir hier nochmal? (Nicht mein Bild) Also 1 und 2. Was ist mit den anderen?
> Anhang anzeigen 417156


1 und 2... im 14er Modell noch aus Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (1. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> 1 und 2... im 14er Modell noch aus Alu.


Ah mein Fehler. Das sind ja nur Schrauben und keine Achsen wie beim Dämpfer. Daher auch 4. Dann macht mein Link natürlich keinen Sinn.
Sind die Dämpfer Schrauben/Hülsen aus Alu oder Stahl?


----------



## esmirald_h (1. September 2015)

sind das diese hier?


----------



## supermanlovers (1. September 2015)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> sind das diese hier?


Das ist für 3 und 4 auf meinem Bild. Sind die auch kritisch? Bei dem Preis kann ich auch Titan kaufen.

Die Maße für die Schrauben 1 und 2 würden mir doch helfen. Meine habe ich mit kräftig Loctite montiert. Die möchte ich ungern ausbauen. Hat auch Zeit. Falls jemand mal dran ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Dämpfer, oben u. unten, auch 3 und 4 sind aus Stahl.


----------



## meg-71 (1. September 2015)

Was ich nicht verstehen kann wenn ich doch weiß wo die Schwachstelle bei meinem Bike ist das ich mit der Aluschraube weiter fahre und mich dann aufregen wenn sie bricht. Hier stand offt genug was die konsequenzen sind bis hin zum ausbohren der Schraube.
Ich selber fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren mit der Aluschraube wobei sie sich zwei mal gelockert hat und werde hier bestimmt nich posten das ich mich aufrege das es mich jetzt auch erwicht hat. Sorry aber mit offenen Augen in die gefahr hinein gefahren.
Kontruktiv wurde ja auch schon was geändert seit dem und es kamen auch noch Montagefehler hinzu in der Form das kein Kleber verwendet wurde.
Ausserdem wer Knallgas fährt muss auch Knallgas zahlen, da geht nun mal auch mehr kaput. Ich möchte  auch kein Rad fahren was alles aushält aber andererseits dann so schwer wird das ich es keinen Berg mehr hoch bekomme. Regelmäßige kontrolle der Schrauben mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel gehöhrt für mich im übrigen auch bei dieser Gattung von Fahrrädern dazu, damit man Schrauben die sich nun mal lockern können weider richtig anzieht.

PS war am Samstag mit einem Freund auf der Eurobike und er beschwerte sich bei seinem Händler über genau die gleich Schraube und er hatte 1,3k mehr für ein Rad mit Alurahmen gezahlt. 

Gruß der meg


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...33,76g die sich lohnen.
> 
> Vielen Dank an @radon... habt schnell reagiert.


Das sind die 8er Stahlschrauben mit einem feineren Gewinde als normal. 
Ich glaube 1er Steigung... oder wie das heißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (1. September 2015)

Weiss nun jemand ob man die Schrauben gegen Bezahlung bei Radon erhält, damit man sich die präventiv ersetzen kann?
Falls ja welche das nun genau sind?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Die Hauptlagerschrauben kostenlos beim 14er Modell. 
(siehe Foto oben) 
Die Lager von der Wippe, sind die gleichen, ev. auch kostenlos da diese auch brechen.


----------



## nib (1. September 2015)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Ausserdem wer Knallgas fährt muss auch Knallgas zahlen, da geht nun mal auch mehr kaput. Ich möchte  auch kein Rad fahren was alles aushält aber andererseits dann so schwer wird das ich es keinen Berg mehr hoch bekomme.


und wo Enduro drauf steht, soll Enduro drin sein. Wenn die Schraube 1mm breiter wäre, wär sie 35% stabilier und 2g schwerer... Ausserdem werde ich gerne selber von Radon informiert, wenn es einen Konstruktionsfehler gibt. nicht erst in einem Forum nachlesen müssen. 

Aluschrauben gehörten sowieso grundsätzlich verboten. Ausser dass sie eloxiert werden können, gibt es schlicht keinen Grund für deren Einsatz. ( Stahlschrauben haben eine 3fache Scherfestigkeit, das Mehrgewicht könnte auch durch Reduktion des Durchmessers kompensiert werden. Zurück bleiben weniger rundgedrehte Schraubenköpfe, tiefere Bruchgefahr etc... )


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. September 2015)

nib schrieb:


> so, jetzt hat es auch mein Slide erwischt.  Es ist die rechte untere Schraube. Eine (dünne) Aluschraube für ein derart belastetes Teil? Dafür habe ich echt 0 Verständnis. Jetzt kann ich das Gewinde ausbohren etc, wer bezahlt mir das? Nur damit danach das Teil wieder bricht. Mann, ich bin echt super sauer.
> 
> Ich fahr nun wirklich nicht extrem und bin mit 85kg auch kein Schwergewicht. Ich hoffe schwer, dass beim 2016er Modell das geändert hat, sonst lasst die Finger davon.



Hi,

bitte melde dich mal per PN zwecks Adresse - wir schicken Dir dann neue Schrauben zu.

Gruß aus Bonn,

Andi

P.S.: Wenn Du Probleme mit dem Gewinde hast, bitte bei uns im Service melden - ggf. kann nach Absprache die Reparatur bei einem Servicepartner kostenneutral durchgeführt werden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte melde dich mal per PN zwecks Adresse - wir schicken Dir dann neue Schrauben zu.
> 
> ...


So müssen Antworten aussehen.


----------



## cemetery (1. September 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 



ron101 schrieb:


> Weiss nun jemand ob man die Schrauben gegen Bezahlung bei Radon erhält, damit man sich die präventiv ersetzen kann?
> Falls ja welche das nun genau sind?
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Könnt ihr hierzu auch mal eine Aussage treffen? Ich denke dass hier mittlerweile einige, mich eingeschlossen, die besagten vier Schrauben gerne präventiv wechseln würden. So etwas passiert ja dann auch immer in den ungünstigsten Situationen und ich will mein Glück jetzt auch nicht wirklich herausfordern.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (1. September 2015)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit den Schrauben der 2015er und der kommenden 2016er SlideCarbon-Modelle, ich kann die nirgendwo im Onlineshop finden. Die sehen doch irgendwie zweiteilig aus, Aluscheibe (schwarz) und Stahlschraube!? Passen die denn nicht an die 2014er-Modelle? Wäre optisch jedenfalls stimmiger als die silbernen Stahlschrauben. 
Meiner Meinung nach wäre definitiv eine Rückrufaktion für die Schrauben angebracht oder zumindendest ein kostengünstiges Angebot für Besitzer eines 2014er SlideCarbon - was wenn sich mal jemand ernsthaft verletzt...


----------



## nib (2. September 2015)

Kurzes update: abgebrochene Schraube war einfach herauszubohren/drehen, da sie nicht gesichert war. Gewinde ist etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden vom der überstehenden Schraube, sollte aber gehen. Radon Kundendienst  schickt mir nun 4 ersatzschrauben.


----------



## ruedigold (3. September 2015)

@ Radon: Bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem neuen Bike Slide Carbon 27.5 8.0 in 20". Habe eine Dämpfer-Frage, genauer zum nutzbaren Einstellbereich der Zugstufe. Bei 20 % Sag  des RS Monarch RT3 wirkt die Zugstufe auch bei der "schnellsten" Einstellung überdämpft. In der höchsten Dämpfungsstufe kommt der Dämpfer in Zeitlupe wieder heraus.
Gibt es von Radon hier einen Rat? (Vll. wurde das ja schon diskutiert, habe es aber nicht gefunden).
Danke soweit.


----------



## supermanlovers (3. September 2015)

Habe die gleiche Erfahrung mit dem Monarch + gemacht. 25% Sag, 90% zugespacert. Selbst auf der schnellsten Stellungen ist er mir noch einen Tick zu langsam. Bräuchte noch 1-2 Klicks mehr. Daher wird er auch nächste Woche ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. September 2015)

Hat schon jemand, anstatt den Dämpfer gleich zu ersetzen, Erfahrungen damit gemacht, den Dämpfer einfach mal individuell überarbeiten oder tunen zu lassen? 

Im Motorradbereich war das zumindest immer kostengünstiger als ein neuer Dämpfer und meistens auch effektiver.


----------



## supermanlovers (3. September 2015)

Klar, ist kein Problem. Gibt in Deutschland ja genug die so etwas anbieten.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. September 2015)

Welchen empfiehlst du?


----------



## bartos0815 (3. September 2015)

ruedigold schrieb:


> @ Radon: Bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem neuen Bike Slide Carbon 27.5 8.0 in 20". Habe eine Dämpfer-Frage, genauer zum nutzbaren Einstellbereich der Zugstufe. Bei 20 % Sag  des RS Monarch RT3 wirkt die Zugstufe auch bei der "schnellsten" Einstellung überdämpft. In der höchsten Dämpfungsstufe kommt der Dämpfer in Zeitlupe wieder heraus.
> Gibt es von Radon hier einen Rat? (Vll. wurde das ja schon diskutiert, habe es aber nicht gefunden).
> Danke soweit.


von welchem fahrergewicht reden wir? das 2016 modell soll abermals einen größeren zugstufenbereich haben, um auch leichtere fahrer abzudecken. bisher wurde gerade beim monarch rt in jedem modelljahr die zugstufe verbessert, da für viele fahrer überdämpft. fox hat hier einfach seit jeher den größeren bereich, der abgedeckt wird!


----------



## supermanlovers (3. September 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Welchen empfiehlst du?


Ich habe mit Flatout gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/service/rock-shox
Gibt noch ein paar andere, mir fallen nur gerade die Namen nicht ein.
Lord Helmchen hier im Forum bietet so etwas wohl auch an. Wohl Hauptsächlich Liteville Kunden die recht zufrieden sind mit seiner Arbeit.

Du musst halt genau wissen was du gemacht haben willst.


----------



## ruedigold (3. September 2015)

Hier wurde schon mal beschrieben, worum es geht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-monarch-rt3-shimtuning.744023/


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. September 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> von welchem fahrergewicht reden wir? das 2016 modell soll abermals einen größeren zugstufenbereich haben, um auch leichtere fahrer abzudecken. bisher wurde gerade beim monarch rt in jedem modelljahr die zugstufe verbessert, da für viele fahrer überdämpft. fox hat hier einfach seit jeher den größeren bereich, der abgedeckt wird!


Richtig. Unser Dämpfer hat die zugstufe 3L ist die lichteste die Lieferbar, also mehr geht in Serie
nicht.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## bartos0815 (3. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Richtig. Unser Dämpfer hat die zugstufe 3L ist die lichteste die Lieferbar, also mehr geht in Serie
> nicht.   Gruß Bodo


wenn dass die leichteste erhältliche serienzugstufe ist, ab welchem gewicht empfiehlt sich dann ein slide 160 zu kaufen?? 
funktioniert die zugstufe ausreichend schnell bei 65kg? (auch bei kalter witterung?)
immerhin liest man häufig von überdämpften rs monarch federbeinen in allen möglichen bikemodellen!


----------



## Cubeamsrider (3. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Richtig. Unser Dämpfer hat die zugstufe 3L ist die lichteste die Lieferbar, also mehr geht in Serie
> nicht.   Gruß Bodo



*L3* hat die Druckstufe (blau), die Zugstufe hat *M* (rot).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (3. September 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> *L3* hat die Druckstufe (blau), die Zugstufe hat *M* (rot).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417715


aha! dann kommt man als leichter fahrer um ein tuning nicht herum!


----------



## bartos0815 (3. September 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Habe die gleiche Erfahrung mit dem Monarch + gemacht. 25% Sag, 90% zugespacert. Selbst auf der schnellsten Stellungen ist er mir noch einen Tick zu langsam. Bräuchte noch 1-2 Klicks mehr. Daher wird er auch nächste Woche ersetzt.


was passiert, wenn du alle spacer entfernst? müsste doch der luftdruck ziemlich in die höhe gehen bei gleichem sag- ist die zugstufe dann immernoch zu langsam??


----------



## Cubeamsrider (3. September 2015)

Mußt dann Tune* LL3 *nehmen.

Je höher der Luftdruck benötigt wird, umso stärker muß dann die Zugstufe werden.
Die Air Volume Spacer beeinflussen hauptsächlich die Endprogression.



Tune Assy, Monarch Plus *Reb-Low / Comp-Low 3* (CF-60lbs ), LF-320, B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Low / Comp-Low (CF-80lbs), LF-320,B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Low / Comp-Mid (CF-97lbs), LF-320,B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Low / Comp-High (CF-110lbs), LF-320, B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid / Comp-Low 3 (CF-60 lbs), LF-320, B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid / Comp-Low (CF-80lbs), LF-320,B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid / Comp-Mid (CF-97lbs), LF-320,B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-Mid / Comp-High (CF-110lbs), LF-320, B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-High / Comp-Low (CF-80lbs), LF-320, B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-High / Comp-Mid (CF-97lbs), LF-320, B1
Tune Assy, Monarch Plus Reb-High / Comp-High (CF-110lbs), LF-320, B1


----------



## supermanlovers (3. September 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> was passiert, wenn du alle spacer entfernst? müsste doch der luftdruck ziemlich in die höhe gehen bei gleichem sag- ist die zugstufe dann immernoch zu langsam??


Ja ist sie. Mit weniger Spacern rauscht mir der Dämpfer ständig durch und kommt gar nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## bartos0815 (3. September 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ja ist sie. Mit weniger Spacern rauscht mir der Dämpfer ständig durch und kommt gar nicht mehr hinterher.


wie schwer bist du?


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. September 2015)

sorry hab nicht klar ausgedrückt . Das feine ansprechen wird sehr stark von compression tun beeinflusst deswegen ist der da wichtiger als der Rebound. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (3. September 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> wie schwer bist du?


76kg inkl. Ausrüstung. 
Wegen dem linearen Hinterbau würde mM nach ein Monarch + mit kleinster AirCan und ohne DebonAir besser funktionieren. Mit dem jetzigen Dämpfer kann man halt einfacher verschiedene Fahrer abdecken. Der ein komfortables Touren Rad will fährt ohne Spacer. Der Enduro Racer spacert sich das Teil halt zu.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. September 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> 76kg inkl. Ausrüstung.
> Wegen dem linearen Hinterbau würde mM nach ein Monarch + mit kleinster AirCan und ohne DebonAir besser funktionieren. Mit dem jetzigen Dämpfer kann man halt einfacher verschiedene Fahrer abdecken. Der ein komfortables Touren Rad will fährt ohne Spacer. Der Enduro Racer spacert sich das Teil halt zu.


Genau RT3 ohne Plus mit 4 Spacer Serie.


----------



## Monsterwade (7. September 2015)

Schön, dass das neue 9.0 mit Shimano-Komponenten ausgestattet ist. Das Slide ist schon ein ganz tolles Bike und ich freu mich 
bei jeder Tour über das leichte Gewicht und die tolle Kinematik bei dem vielen Federweg (Trail-Modus). 

Einzig der SRAM-Schrott nervt. Besonders das Schaltwerk der X0. Man muss immer mindestens eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung
machen, bis der nächste Gang sitzt. Beim Hochschalten, wenns runter flutscht oder umgekehrt. Kassette zerlegt, Zug getauscht, 
Schaltauge inspiziert, Schaltung justiert. Hatte schon alle möglichen Shimano-Schaltwerke, aber noch nie so ein schlechtes Schaltverhalten 
wie bei der SRAM X0.


----------



## Zachi07 (7. September 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Schön, dass das neue 9.0 mit Shimano-Komponenten ausgestattet ist. Das Slide ist schon ein ganz tolles Bike und ich freu mich
> bei jeder Tour über das leichte Gewicht und die tolle Kinematik bei dem vielen Federweg (Trail-Modus).
> 
> Einzig der SRAM-Schrott nervt. Besonders das Schaltwerk der X0. Man muss immer mindestens eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung
> ...


Kann deine Aussage überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Die Schaltungen von SRAM sind seit jeher um einiges knackiger und ich finde auch einen gefühlten tick schneller als die Shimano's. Ich habe selbst ein Slide Carbon X01 und bin von den SRAM Komponenten - bis auf die Guide RS - begeistert. Und ja, ich kenn auch die Shimano-Welt, würde ich aber nieeee im Leben Komponeneten an eins meiner Bikes draufmachen...


----------



## duc-748S (7. September 2015)

Zachi07 schrieb:


> Kann deine Aussage überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Die Schaltungen von SRAM sind seit jeher um einiges knackiger und ich finde auch einen gefühlten tick schneller als die Shimano's. Ich habe selbst ein Slide Carbon X01 und bin von den SRAM Komponenten - bis auf die Guide RS - begeistert. Und ja, ich kenn auch die Shimano-Welt, würde ich aber nieeee im Leben Komponeneten an eins meiner Bikes draufmachen...


Bin ich fast voll bei dir, bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich im Notfall auch wieder Shimano nehmen würde 
Aber bevorzugt ganz klar SRAM ...
Habe am XC XT und am Slide X0/X9 und die SRAM gefällt mir in allen Belangen besser.
Da ich eh so gut wie nicht mehr mit dem XC unterwegs (war halt der Einstieg und nun nutzt es meine Freundin) stört es mich nicht.
Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass Shimano schlecht ist.
Ich denke die sind auf gleichem Niveau und es entscheidet einfach der persönliche Geschmack was man lieber mag.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Zachi07 (7. September 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Bin ich fast voll bei dir, bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich im Notfall auch wieder Shimano nehmen würde
> Aber bevorzugt ganz klar SRAM ...
> Habe am XC XT und am Slide X0/X9 und die SRAM gefällt mir in allen Belangen besser.
> Da ich eh so gut wie nicht mehr mit dem XC unterwegs (war halt der Einstieg und nun nutzt es meine Freundin) stört es mich nicht.
> ...


...na dann hoffen wir mal, das dein "Notfall" nicht mehr eintritt...


----------



## Davedr (8. September 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Einzig der SRAM-Schrott nervt. Besonders das Schaltwerk der X0. Man muss immer mindestens eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung
> machen, bis der nächste Gang sitzt. Beim Hochschalten, wenns runter flutscht oder umgekehrt. Kassette zerlegt, Zug getauscht,
> Schaltauge inspiziert, Schaltung justiert. Hatte schon alle möglichen Shimano-Schaltwerke, aber noch nie so ein schlechtes Schaltverhalten
> wie bei der SRAM X0.



Du hast ja total den Durchblick ;-) nur mal am Rande, SRAM ist bei weitem besser als Shimano, du scheinst ja ein richtiger Fachmann zu sein. Sram ist viel direkter und schneller in den Schaltvorgängen. Shimano wird bei jedem Baumarkt Fahrrad verbaut, Sram ist eben eine andere Liga.


----------



## knoerrli (8. September 2015)

Darauf hab ich nur gewartet! Das große Dissen ist hiermit eröffnet oder wieder zurück zum Thema!!!!
Es hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben und das wird sich mit dieser sinnlosen Diskussion auch nicht ändern.


----------



## help (8. September 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> Du hast ja total den Durchblick ;-) nur mal am Rande, *SRAM ist bei weitem besser als Shimano*, du scheinst ja ein richtiger Fachmann zu sein. Sram ist viel direkter und schneller in den Schaltvorgängen. Shimano wird bei jedem Baumarkt Fahrrad verbaut, Sram ist eben eine andere Liga.


Was für ein Blödsinn


----------



## cemetery (8. September 2015)

SRAM ist anders als Shimano. Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile oder besser gesagt ihre Eigenheiten. Wie so oft ist das aber alles subjektiv. Dem einen gefällt das knackige Schaltverhalten von SRAM besonders gut, der nächste wird einfach nicht warm damit und fährt lieber Shimano.

Das ist wie der Vergleich zwischen einer Wandlerautomatik und einem Doppekupplungsgetriebe. Die Gänge wechseln beide automatisch und beide haben ihre Eigenheiten. Wenn man die Fahrer dann nach ihrer Meinung fragt wird es schlussendlich auch bei beiden Konzepten Anhänger und Gegner geben. 

Um aber beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben. Dass jeder es etwas anders empfindet steht außer Frage. Ich bin schon Bikes mit SRAM X9/X0 und Shimano XTR Schaltwerk gefahren und fahre aktuell Shimano XT am Hardtail und SRAM X01 am Slide. Die Shimano ist gefühlt etwas weicher und die SRAM dafür etwas knackiger. Aber mir wäre jetzt noch nie aufgefallen das die SRAM wie von Monsterwade beschrieben so deutlich schlechter schaltet als eine Shimano. Es fühlt sich zwar spürbar anders an, aber die Schaltwechsel sind bei beiden so akkurat und flott dass ich jetzt nicht mal sagen könnte die eine sei nun besser als die andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (8. September 2015)

Da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen sind. Ich habe 4 Bikes, 2 mit Shimano, 2 mit Sram, Sram schneller präziser knackiger Und XX1 beste wo gibt fürs Enduro.


----------



## Monsterwade (8. September 2015)

Nur zur Info: Bei SRAM braucht es eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung, bis der nächste Gang sitzt.
Bei Shimano hatte ich sowas noch nie. Selbst bei der billigen 105 (RR) flutschten die Gänge.


----------



## cemetery (8. September 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Bei SRAM braucht es eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung, bis der nächste Gang sitzt.



Das sagt jetzt nicht wirklich etwas aus.

Bei einem Gangwechsel vom 12er auf das 11er Ritzel mit einem 44er Kettenblatt wird der zurückgelegte Drehwinkel der Kurbel ein vollkommen anderer sein als mit dem gleichen Schaltwerk wenn du von 32 auf 36 mit einem 22er Kettenblatt schaltest.

Um das nun so objektiv oder anders gesagt neutral mit einer anderen Schaltung zu vergleichen müsstest du dann schon identische Übersetzungen bzw. Ritzel/Kettenblatt Paarungen wählen.


----------



## Monsterwade (8. September 2015)

cemetery schrieb:


> Das sagt jetzt nicht wirklich etwas aus.
> 
> Bei einem Gangwechsel vom 12er auf das 11er Ritzel mit einem 44er Kettenblatt wird der zurückgelegte Drehwinkel der Kurbel ein vollkommen anderer sein als mit dem gleichen Schaltwerk wenn du von 32 auf 36 mit einem 22er Kettenblatt schaltest.
> 
> Um das nun so objektiv oder anders gesagt neutral mit einer anderen Schaltung zu vergleichen müsstest du dann schon identische Übersetzungen bzw. Ritzel/Kettenblatt Paarungen wählen.



11 - 12 auf 44 oder 36 - 32 auf 22 ist sehr ungesund. Jedenfalls für mich.
Entweder kann ich die Schaltung so einstellen, dass sie auf den nächst geringen Gang sofort wechselt,
dann braucht es mindestens ein halbe Kurbelumdrehung bis der nächst höhere Gang sitzt.
Oder eben umgekehrt. Ein direkter Wechsel hoch und runter ist nicht möglich :-((


----------



## ron101 (8. September 2015)

Dann bring dein Bike zum Mech, meiner hat meiner Schaltung für 20 Piepen prima eingestellt, die Gänge flutschen schön knacking hoch und runter X01. Dazu nur ein Klick am Hebel und los gehts.

Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (8. September 2015)

Ich hatte auch schon so "Problemschaltungen" wo ich nach 2 Stunden kurz davor war das Bike vor Wut in die Tonne zu treten und mein Spezi hat dann keine 5 Minuten dran geschraubt und alles war gut. Keine Ahnung was er letztlich anders gemacht hat aber manchmal liegt es einfach an Kleinigkeiten. Selbst kommt man kein Stück mehr weiter und anderer macht irgendeinen Handgriff anders und alles flutscht. Wäre auf jeden Fall mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Davedr (8. September 2015)

Ich sagte doch SRAM ist viel besser und wertiger, stabiler und knackiger was das schalten angeht ;-) zum glück denken 99% hier im Forum auch so. 1% haben eben keine Ahnung und meinen das Shimano das beste der besten ist


----------



## filiale (8. September 2015)

Mädels, der Thread entwickelt sich in die völlig falsche Richtung. Back to topic...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Mädels, der Thread entwickelt sich in die völlig falsche Richtung. Back to topic...


Ich finde es war nur ein Lückenfüller... es gibt ja aktuell nichts neues zu meckern am Slide, was nicht schon ausführlich diskutiert wurde. 
Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das meine Kugellager noch einwandfrei und ohne ruckeln laufen...seit kurzem mit neuem Fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> 11 - 12 auf 44 oder 36 - 32 auf 22 ist sehr ungesund. Jedenfalls für mich.
> Entweder kann ich die Schaltung so einstellen, dass sie auf den nächst geringen Gang sofort wechselt,
> dann braucht es mindestens ein halbe Kurbelumdrehung bis der nächst höhere Gang sitzt.
> Oder eben umgekehrt. Ein direkter Wechsel hoch und runter ist nicht möglich :-((


Du hast die Aussage nicht verstanden oder? Das 44 bzw 22 er ist das ketteblatt vorne...
11 -12 und 36-32 ist die abstufung der Kassette...  noch mal bitte über den Zusammenhang kurbelblatt und kassette und deren zahnzahl nachdenken....


----------



## help (9. September 2015)

cemetery schrieb:


> SRAM ist anders als Shimano. Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile oder besser gesagt ihre Eigenheiten. Wie so oft ist das aber alles subjektiv. Dem einen gefällt das knackige Schaltverhalten von SRAM besonders gut, der nächste wird einfach nicht warm damit und fährt lieber Shimano.
> 
> Das ist wie der Vergleich zwischen einer Wandlerautomatik und einem Doppekupplungsgetriebe. Die Gänge wechseln beide automatisch und beide haben ihre Eigenheiten. Wenn man die Fahrer dann nach ihrer Meinung fragt wird es schlussendlich auch bei beiden Konzepten Anhänger und Gegner geben.
> 
> Um aber beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben. Dass jeder es etwas anders empfindet steht außer Frage. Ich bin schon Bikes mit SRAM X9/X0 und Shimano XTR Schaltwerk gefahren und fahre aktuell Shimano XT am Hardtail und SRAM X01 am Slide. Die Shimano ist gefühlt etwas weicher und die SRAM dafür etwas knackiger. Aber mir wäre jetzt noch nie aufgefallen das die SRAM wie von Monsterwade beschrieben so deutlich schlechter schaltet als eine Shimano. Es fühlt sich zwar spürbar anders an, aber die Schaltwechsel sind bei beiden so akkurat und flott dass ich jetzt nicht mal sagen könnte die eine sei nun besser als die andere.


So ist es, aber Shimano aus Schrott zu bezeichnen, weil es an jedem Baumarktrad verbaut wird ist falsch. Es stimmt das Shimano sehr billiges Zeugs und sehr hochwertiges Zeug herstellt. Und eine richtig eingestellte Schaltung bringt mehr, wie ein teureres Schaltwerk...


Davedr schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch SRAM ist *viel besser und wertiger*, stabiler und knackiger was das schalten angeht ;-) zum glück denken 99% hier im Forum auch so. 1% haben eben keine Ahnung und meinen das Shimano das beste der besten ist


Sram ist anders, aber nicht wertiger oder besser. Wahrscheinlich kennst du nur die namenlosen Baumarktgruppen von Shimano und vergleichst die mit Sram XX1^^
Ab Deore ist Shimano was Funktion und Qualität angeht top. P/L ist bei Shimano im Einzelhandel auch besser.


----------



## BrotherMo (9. September 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch SRAM ist viel besser und wertiger, stabiler und knackiger was das schalten angeht ;-) zum glück denken 99% hier im Forum auch so. 1% haben eben keine Ahnung und meinen das Shimano das beste der besten ist


Willst du provozieren oder glaubst du den Blödsinn wirklich den du schreibst...


----------



## filiale (9. September 2015)

Meine Damen, ich dachte das rumzicken ist zu Ende ? Wollen wir löschen lassen oder gehts wieder ?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. September 2015)

Löschen lassen!


----------



## steffenbecki (10. September 2015)

Wurde bestimmt schon gefragt, aber kommt vom 2016er slide 160 auch ein 8.0, also quasi ein einstiegsmodell? Und wenn ja kommt das mit rock shox ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. September 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Wurde bestimmt schon gefragt, aber kommt vom 2016er slide 160 auch ein 8.0, also quasi ein einstiegsmodell? Und wenn ja kommt das mit rock shox ?



Jepp - das Slide Carbon 160 8.0 kann hoffentlich bald fotografiert werden - allerdings liegt uns der 2016er Seriendämpfer noch nicht vor. Ausstattungstechnisch XT, Fox Fahrwerk und DT Swiss M1700 LRS.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## delphi1507 (10. September 2015)

Wird die ganze Serie aus carbon sein?


----------



## Schelle (10. September 2015)

daher vermutlich die Bezeichnung "Carbon" im Namen. Wenn Du ein Alu Modell möchtest Slide 150 - die HD Modelle auch mit 160mm Federweg.


----------



## Schelle (16. September 2015)

@Andi oder @Bodo

Wird bei den 2016er Modellen die Vorbaulänge wieder 18" 50mm und 20" 65mm sein?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. September 2015)

Schelle schrieb:


> @Andi oder @Bodo
> 
> Wird bei den 2016er Modellen die Vorbaulänge wieder 18" 50mm und 20" 65mm sein?



Hi,

die Standardabstimmung ist bei den 2016er Slide Carbon 160 "50/60/60/70", beim Team Replica "60/60/70/70" - je nach Größe aufsteigend (16"/18"/20"/22").

Falls es seitens der Zulieferer zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt, können in Einzelfällen die Vorbaulängen leicht variieren.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Schelle (16. September 2015)

Danke für die Info.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MC² (16. September 2015)

An die Slide Carbon Besitzer, hat schon mal jemand alternative Dämpfer getestet? Bin am überlegen ob ich mir anderen Dämpfer hole, da mir der jetzige Monarch zu wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten hat, ohne dass ich das Ding zerlege und die Shims tausche. Alternativen gibts nicht allzu viele, da Vivid und CCDBA zu groß bauen, eventuell kommen Manitou, Marzocchi 053S3CR2 oder ...


----------



## stoasberg (18. September 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob man beim neuen Slide Carbon 9.0HD von den Raceface Kurbeln den Spider abmontieren kann und einen mit 76mm dran schrauben kann oder halt ein Direkt Mount Kettenblatt.
Mir gehts halt drum ein 28er zu montieren???


----------



## PikayHoSo (18. September 2015)

@stoasberg.

ich hatte die selbe Frage - siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bodo-direkt.695134/page-9#post-13241315

Laut Bodo wird die Kurbel nicht wie auf dem Bild eine normale RF Turbine sein, sondern die Turbine Cinch - und dann verstehe ich das so,
dass man dann die Direct Mount Blätter nehmen kann. Da gibt es dann 26, 28, 30, 32, ...

Damit sollte man fast eine Übersetzung (besser Untersetzung) hinbekommen wie 22 - 32 beim 26''


----------



## supermanlovers (19. September 2015)

MC² schrieb:


> An die Slide Carbon Besitzer, hat schon mal jemand alternative Dämpfer getestet? Bin am überlegen ob ich mir anderen Dämpfer hole


Ende nächster Woche sollte ich meinen speziell abgestimmten Kirk bekommen. Dann kann ich mal nach 2-3 Touren berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nostra6 (19. September 2015)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne ein paar spezielle Aufkleber anfertigen lassen.

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Schriftart und Farbe bei dem Slide 160 carbon 8.0 Siehe auch  Bild) verwendet wurde?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. September 2015)

nostra6 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde gerne ein paar spezielle Aufkleber anfertigen lassen.
> 
> ...



Hi, das wird dir niemand sagen können, ist keine Standart-Schriftart die du dir runterladen kannst. Hatte auch versucht die von radon zu kriegen aber ohne Erfolg. Da die Schriftart jedoch sehr simpel ist, habe ich sie mir einfach "nachgebaut" und geplottet...


----------



## supermanlovers (19. September 2015)

Schau halt mal hier: https://typekit.com/fonts?script=latin


----------



## kopis (24. September 2015)

bin gespannt, was das Teil ab kann 
Gewicht passt mit 11,8 KG!


----------



## filiale (24. September 2015)

Was hast Du geändert um auf das Gewicht zu kommen ?


----------



## supermanlovers (24. September 2015)

Eine genaue Teileliste würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## flofree2go (24. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Was hast Du geändert um auf das Gewicht zu kommen ?


Habe ich mich auch gefragt? Der Aufbau sieht ja auch nicht gerade leichter aus als sonst! Selbst ohne Pedale wäre es fast nicht zu erreichen, meiner Meinung nach.

P.s. Sehr schickes Teil.


----------



## nostra6 (24. September 2015)

...also ich würde mal sagen es muss ein 16 zoll rahmen sein. Ansonsten 1x11.dafür aber Monarch rc3...


----------



## supermanlovers (24. September 2015)

Meines wiegt mit "richtigem" HR 150g weniger. Dafür musste ich aber leichtbaumäßig bis ins Detail arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nostra6 (24. September 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Meines wiegt mit "richtigem" HR 150g weniger. Dafür musste ich aber leichtbaumäßig bis ins Detail arbeiten.


...mit welchem rahmen (Größe)... und dann auch 1x11?


----------



## supermanlovers (24. September 2015)

L und ja. Siehe Teileliste in meiner Galerie. Rahmen macht meistens nicht so viel aus. Meistens max 100g zwischen S und XL.
Bei den allermeisten Bikes wächst nur der Hauptrahmen mit. Das sind dann nur ein paar cm Carbon. Das wiegt nicht viel.


----------



## nostra6 (24. September 2015)

Also 100g liegen schon zwischen s und m...zumindest bei Radon.denke mal mit den Laufrädern sowie reifen kann man sehr einfach viel Gewicht gut machen. Ansonsten wird's sehr teuer...


----------



## kopis (24. September 2015)

Kleinvieh macht eben doch auch Mist 

Ist ein L Rahmen
- Pike SA RCT 3
- M+ DA
- LRS Tune/Spank Oozy trail 295/Sapim Laser /Alunippel
- Sram X1 Antrieb
- Sram X0 Kurbel mit GXP Innenlager
- Race Face DM Kettenblatt 26Z
- Xpedo Flat
- Renthal Apex 50mm 
- Answer pro taper carbon Lenker 
- ergon Griffe
- Magura MT 5 - 180/200 Strom
- Cane Creek Steuersatz mit Carbon Spacer 
- Reverb 150mm 
- SLR Carbon
- Maxxis HR II - Tubeless 
- WTB Vigilante - Tubeless 

Sämtliche Schrauben wurden durch Alu bzw. Titan ersetzt !

So hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## kopis (24. September 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Meines wiegt mit "richtigem" HR 150g weniger. Dafür musste ich aber leichtbaumäßig bis ins Detail arbeiten.




Was meinst du mit richtigem HR???


----------



## kopis (24. September 2015)

Werde in den nächsten Tagen noch die pike mit Marios Update etwas aufwerten und Mitte Oktober kommt dann noch der schwere M+ raus und wird durch den Marzocchi 053 ersetzt.
Falls der nicht lieferbar ist dann kommt der noch leichtere Mcleod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (24. September 2015)

kopis schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit richtigem HR???


Mit HR2 wiegt meins knapp 11,7kg. Dafür ist allein mein LRS 210g leichter + leichtere Griffe, Sattel, Pedale, Schaltung/Antrieb (okay habe ein 30er Blatt) Nur meine Gabel ist schwerer (100g)



kopis schrieb:


> Mitte Oktober kommt dann noch der schwere M+ raus und wird durch den Marzocchi 053 ersetzt.
> Falls der nicht lieferbar ist dann kommt der noch leichtere Mcleod



Den 053 gibt es nach der Pleite wohl nicht mehr. Hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Einen Dämpfer ohne Piggy würde ich nicht verbauen. Ich habe mir einen Kirk mit speziellen Tune bestellt. Vielleicht ist das auch was für dich.


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. September 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> L und ja. Siehe Teileliste in meiner Galerie. Rahmen macht meistens nicht so viel aus. Meistens max 100g zwischen S und XL.
> Bei den allermeisten Bikes wächst nur der Hauptrahmen mit. Das sind dann nur ein paar cm Carbon. Das wiegt nicht viel.


Bei 140. Carbon etwa 40gr. je Gr. beim Swoop170 Al. etwa 70gr. Bei 18" 2915gr bei 20" 2985gr.
aber auch bei gleichen Gr. kann es unterschiede geben. Gruß Bodo


----------



## ron101 (25. September 2015)

Respekt, was Ihr da Gewichtmässig rausgeholt habt.
Wenn ich meins mal wieder richtig reinige ist es auch wieder ca. 800g leichter.
Da habe ich bereits das Gefühl, bei der nächsten Fahrt, dass dies bemerkbar ist.

Wie wiegt Ihr Eure bikes?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (25. September 2015)

Gar nicht ;-)


----------



## supermanlovers (25. September 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wie wiegt Ihr Eure bikes?


Mit der Küchenwaage.


----------



## enno112 (25. September 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Gar nicht ;-)


Ja, so mach ich das auch...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei den Ventilen öffnet sich der Kreuzschlitz wirklich nur beim reindrücken des gelösten Mitteldorns. In Ruhestellung ist das Ventil von innen am Ansatz dicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hätte das schon im Urlaub haben müssen.


----------



## greifswald (25. September 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wie wiegt Ihr Eure bikes?



Ursprünglich mal mit einer billigen Kofferwage. Die ist ausreichend genau. 

Nach ein paar Modifikationen lag das Rad in 22" bei 12,4kg Fahrfertig (inkl. Flaschenhalter, Klickpedalen, etc). Ich meine ohne Modifikationen waren es 12,7kg.

Das aktuelle Gewicht kenne ich nicht mehr, es wiegt mal mehr mal weniger je nach Schlampackung. Ein paar 100g mehr oder weniger merke ich eh nicht.


----------



## Upgrayedd (27. September 2015)

Die 11 vor dem Komma ist schon eine Verführung. Ich denke aber dass man schon große Abstriche machen MUSS um so ein Gewicht zu erreichen. Allein gesammtgewichtige 20g griffe sind unglaublich verlockend, jedoch spart man da an einem für MICH ganz entscheidenden Kontaktpunkt. Ebenso der liebe Sattel. Schnell hat man dort 150g eingespart -China Carbon wiegt nichtmal 90g- .Auf Dauer ist es jedoch meiner Meinung ebenso am falschen Ende eingespart. Auch bei 1x11, 1x10 macht man gewichtstechnich IMMER was gut. Gewicht geht um gute 350-400 g runter; es fehlt dann jedoch die absolute Bandbreite. Endlich hat man so 1 kg eingespart, jedoch ein Rad das einem selbst Abstriche abverlangt. Bin mittlerweile immer mehr der Meinung (habe alle oben genannten Varianten selbst ausprobiert), dass die Gier nach absoluter Gewichtsersparnis in unnötigen Abstrichen endet.


----------



## punki69 (27. September 2015)

bin letzte woche 1x11 gefahren,hat eine leichtere übersetzung wie mein jetziges,also sehr gut fahrbar.....
auch auf geraden und im downhill.....
griffe geb ich dir recht!!!!
sattel muß der a....passen,tune,usw.,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nostra6 (27. September 2015)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Die 11 vor dem Komma ist schon eine Verführung. Ich denke aber dass man schon große Abstriche machen MUSS um so ein Gewicht zu erreichen. Allein gesammtgewichtige 20g griffe sind unglaublich verlockend, jedoch spart man da an einem für MICH ganz entscheidenden Kontaktpunkt. Ebenso der liebe Sattel. Schnell hat man dort 150g eingespart -China Carbon wiegt nichtmal 90g- .Auf Dauer ist es jedoch meiner Meinung ebenso am falschen Ende eingespart. Auch bei 1x11, 1x10 macht man gewichtstechnich IMMER was gut. Gewicht geht um gute 350-400 g runter; es fehlt dann jedoch die absolute Bandbreite. Endlich hat man so 1 kg eingespart, jedoch ein Rad das einem selbst Abstriche abverlangt. Bin mittlerweile immer mehr der Meinung (habe alle oben genannten Varianten selbst ausprobiert), dass die Gier nach absoluter Gewichtsersparnis in unnötigen Abstrichen endet.



...sicher muss man auch darauf achten was man verbaut. Ich werd wohl selber die 11, nicht ganz schaffen. Würde ich 1x11 wählen wäre das kein Problem. Aber abhängig von seinen hometrails und seine power ist halt auch die Wahl der schaltgruppe. Zudem handelt es sich ja auch um ein bike mit dem man mal auch ins gröbere Gelände geht und kommst mit nen nobby nic  nicht sehr weit. Aber dennoch kannst du mit viel Geld auch das Gewicht entsprechend drücken.

Ist also von mehreren Faktoren abhängig wie schwer das bike wirklich wird. grundsätzlich sollte sich jeder vorher darüber Gedanken machen.


----------



## supermanlovers (27. September 2015)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Die 11 vor dem Komma ist schon eine Verführung. Ich denke aber dass man schon große Abstriche machen MUSS um so ein Gewicht zu erreichen.


Performance steht klar an erster Stelle. Daher fahre ich z.b. auch eine schwere 36. Man kann aber dennoch die Grenzen ausloten.
An meinem alten Enduro hatte ich Teile verbaut mit denen das Slide 11,0kg gewogen hätte. Dann habe ich aber recht schnell festgestellt das die Teile in einem Enduro nichts taugen. So tastet man sich langsam an das Optimum ran.

Mit RockRazor am HR sehe ich die Grenze an meinem Rad bei 11,2kg. Damit bleibt die Kiste immer noch voll Race tauglich.


----------



## nostra6 (27. September 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Performance steht klar an erster Stelle. Daher fahre ich z.b. auch eine schwere 36. Man kann aber dennoch die Grenzen ausloten.
> An meinem alten Enduro hatte ich Teile verbaut mit denen das Slide 11,0kg gewogen hätte. Dann habe ich aber recht schnell festgestellt das die Teile in einem Enduro nichts taugen. So tastet man sich langsam an das Optimum ran.
> 
> Mit RockRazor am HR sehe ich die Grenze an meinem Rad bei 11,2kg. Damit bleibt die Kiste immer noch voll Race tauglich.



Performance und Haltbarkeit zuerst das seh ich genau so...aber gerade beim lrs und den reifen wird oft etwas zu viel gespart... da kann man leicht 500g gut machen aber für mich nicht sinnvoll... außer es ist einem egal das nach ein paar Fahrten die felgen neu zentriert werden müssen. Und weil du gerade den rockrazr erwähnt hast-> für mich kein guter Rennreifen... bergauf und beim bremsen ganz schlecht.speziell wenn es feucht oder sehr trocken ist... bergab und auf der geraden rollt der natürlich gut...


----------



## supermanlovers (27. September 2015)

nostra6 schrieb:


> Und weil du gerade den rockrazr erwähnt hast-> für mich kein guter Rennreifen... bergauf und beim bremsen ganz schlecht.speziell wenn es feucht oder sehr trocken ist... bergab und auf der geraden rollt der natürlich gut...


Reifen werden doch je nach Strecke montiert. Das man mit dem RoRa nicht bremsen kann ist klar. Er braucht halt einen starken Reifen am VR und eine angepasste Fahrweise. Dann macht er einen schneller.


----------



## kopis (27. September 2015)

artgerechte Haltung


----------



## kopis (27. September 2015)

Den 053 gibt es nach der Pleite wohl nicht mehr. Hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Einen Dämpfer ohne Piggy würde ich nicht verbauen. Ich habe mir einen Kirk mit speziellen Tune bestellt. Vielleicht ist das auch was für dich.[/QUOTE]


Bist du sicher? Mein Händler hat einen Liefertermin auf Mitte Oktober bekomme....und ich bin  dabei mit meiner Bestellung !
Der Kirk ist mir def. zu teuer....da schau ich vorher ob Mario den M+ noch etwas überarbeiten kann, wenn der 053 nicht mehr kommt. Den McLeod darf man nicht unterschätzen....ein klasse Teil und zum Trail fahren im Mittelgebirge wo ich her bin meist mehr als ausreichend !

Was ich gerade überlege, ob ich die richtige Rahmengröße gewählt habe und ob ich nicht lieber einen 22" hätte nehmen sollen bei 186/92cm?  Bergab fehlt mir etwas die Laufruhe...das würde sich über mehr Radstand und reach sicher noch besser anfühlen....


----------



## supermanlovers (27. September 2015)

kopis schrieb:


> Den 053 gibt es nach der Pleite wohl nicht mehr. Hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Einen Dämpfer ohne Piggy würde ich nicht verbauen. Ich habe mir einen Kirk mit speziellen Tune bestellt. Vielleicht ist das auch was für dich.




Bist du sicher? Mein Händler hat einen Liefertermin auf Mitte Oktober bekomme....und ich bin  dabei mit meiner Bestellung ![/QUOTE]
 Marzocchis Pleite ist eigentlich fix. Vielleicht werden sie noch gerettet. Nach fast einem halben Jahr glaube ich aber nicht mehr dran. Es kann schon sein das sie erstmal weiter produzieren. Ich würde aber keinen Dämpfer haben wollen bei dem ich Probleme mit der Garantie oder Ersatzteilen bekomme. Was kostet den der 053? Für den Kirk habe ich einen ganz guten Preis bekommen.  Gerne per PM.


----------



## kopis (27. September 2015)

Den 053 bekomme ich für unter 400!


----------



## supermanlovers (27. September 2015)

Dann braucht der Insolvenzverwalter dringend Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC² (27. September 2015)

Servus die Kollegen,
dass die Aufnahme für den Ausrichtpin am Schaltauge zu viel Spiel zulässt wurde ja schon mehrfach diskutiert.

Das hat sich bei mir vorgestern und heute leider nochmals bestätigt. Auf artgerechter Aus- und Abfahrt hat sich das Schaltwerk schon am Freitag etwas verdreht, sodass sich dieses in den Speichen verfangen hatte, und die Kette zwischen Kranz und Speichen verklemmt war. Dies konnte aber wieder behoben werden.
Heute dann das zweite mal, bei der zweiten Trailabfahrt in Partenkirchen hat sich das Schaltwerk im Laufrad verheddert, obwohl ich extra noch das Schaltwerk nach aussen gedreht hab, hat sich aber wieder verstellt. Folge, Demontage der Kette, abmontieren Schaltwerk, und Tretroller fahren vom Gschwandtner bis Oberau, Schaltauge und Umwerfer sind Schrott, die Schaube soll ja angeblich abbrechen, tat sie aber nicht, das Schaltauge ist auch nicht gebrochen, nur verbogen.

*@radon*, kann hier nicht ein kleiner Einsatz zur Verfügung gestellt werden, der das Spiel eliminiert, und im Falle eines Falles dann wieder ausgewechselt wird. Das Loch mit Heiskleber aufzufüllen kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein. Des weiteren sollte noch eine Scheibe unter die Schraube des Schaltaugenklemmung eingesetzt werden, da sich die Schraube sonst ins Carbon einarbeitet, die Flächenpressung ist wohl zu hoch.

Welches Schaltauge ist denn das richtige, passt das Syntace http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553/wg_id-380
Standard/direct Mount/Typ I/II


----------



## kopis (27. September 2015)

Das Schaltauge passt!


----------



## ron101 (27. September 2015)

@MC2
Habe genau dieses Syntace Schaltauge dran.
Das Loch habe ich zuvor auch mit zweikomponenten Kleber gefüllt, und dann das gut eingefettete Schaltaug reingesteckt.
So konnte ich es nach dem trocknen des Leimes auch gut wieder rausnehmen.
Seither hält es eigentlich ganz ordentlich.
Okay fand es auch etwas komisch, an einem nagelneuen Rad so ne Bastelei zu machen, aber wenns nützt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MC² (27. September 2015)

Wie habt ihr das mit der Schraube gemacht, die Syntace Schraube hat ja anscheinen zwei Gewinde, eins oben (wozu) und eins unten zum klemmen des Schaltauges.
*@radon*, das Slide ist echt ein knaller Bike, aber die Schaltwerkbefestigung wurmt etwas.


----------



## bartschipro (27. September 2015)

MC² schrieb:


> Servus die Kollegen,
> dass die Aufnahme für den Ausrichtpin am Schaltauge zu viel Spiel zulässt wurde ja schon mehrfach diskutiert.
> 
> Das hat sich bei mir vorgestern und heute leider nochmals bestätigt. Auf artgerechter Aus- und Abfahrt hat sich das Schaltwerk schon am Freitag etwas verdreht, sodass sich dieses in den Speichen verfangen hatte, und die Kette zwischen Kranz und Speichen verklemmt war. Dies konnte aber wieder behoben werden.
> ...


Genau das ist mir auch schon zwei mal mit dem Rad passiert. Sonst noch mit keinem anderen bike. Bei nem Kollegen auch, da ist auch die Schraube heil geblieben, auch das Schaltauge, aber der Rahmen nicht... wenigstens gabs bei ihm sehr schnell Ersatz von Radon. Hoffen wir das Problem ist mit den 2016 Schaltaugen in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Ma4ik (28. September 2015)

MC² das ist ein altbekanntes Problem bei Radon Bikes, hatte schon 2 Bekannte die das gleiche hatten, Radon stellt sich stur und lässt da nicht mit sich reden. Ggf. ein wertigen und guten Hersteller wählen, 2016 Modelle sind sicher wieder von dem Problem betroffen, daher gleich zu specialized, Santa Cruz oder ähnliches greifen. Wer billigt kauft, kauft zweimal daher nicht immer das billigste nehmen es muss ja irgendwo gespart werden und das ist die Qualität!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (28. September 2015)

Blablabla du bist echt ein Vogel :'D 

Wenn man das einmal richtig macht dann hält es und werd das nicht kann kann nicht viel. 

Vielleicht auch einfach eine wertige Informationsquelle wählen und nicht so eine hier wo jeder Hanswurst schreiben kann.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. September 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Blablabla du bist echt ein Vogel :'D
> 
> Wenn man das einmal richtig macht dann hält es und werd das nicht kann kann nicht viel.
> 
> Vielleicht auch einfach eine wertige Informationsquelle wählen und nicht so eine hier wo jeder Hanswurst schreiben kann.


Der Typ ist der letzte Vogel schaut euch mal seine Beiträge an. Wir Reden von einen Bauteil das
wenn ich mich in Brixen bei den Herstellern umgeschaut habe immer noch auf über 30% Anteil
kommt, bei uns wird es zwar am 160er nicht mehr Verbaut und wird auch bis 2017 komplett
verschwinden aber das Problem liegt nicht bei uns sondern bei den Schaltwerk Herstellern die
eine gute Idee umsetzen ( Bremse ) ohne über die Folgen an den Bikes nach zu Denken und
es uns Überlassen dann hinterher zu Hecheln.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## kopis (28. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der Typ ist der letzte Vogel schaut euch mal seine Beiträge an. Wir Reden von einen Bauteil das
> wenn ich mich in Brixen bei den Herstellern umgeschaut habe immer noch auf über 30% Anteil
> kommt, bei uns wird es zwar am 160er nicht mehr Verbaut und wird auch bis 2017 komplett
> verschwinden aber das Problem liegt nicht bei uns sondern bei den Schaltwerk Herstellern die
> ...




Hallo Bodo,

auf welches Schaltauge werdet ihr umstellen? Sind die neuen Abwärtskompatibel? 

Gruß kopis


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2015)

Wer handwerklich nicht so die Ahnung hat, sollte sich nur ein Versenderbike kaufen wenn er jemanden kennt der sich mit Rädern und deren Wartung auskennt. 
So kann man viel Geld sparen, erst recht wenn hier schon seitenweise die Lösungen diskutiert wurden. 
Aber wenn du genug Geld hast, dann kauf dir wie von @Ma4ik empfohlen ein Speiseeis.
...aber die bauen leider auch teilweise Schwachstellen in ihren Bikes ein. (eigene Erfahrung)
Wie heißt es so schön bei Mercedes.... das Beste oder Nichts!... 














Also wechsle das Schaltauge... Syntace mit Schraube, fülle das Loch mit Epoxy auf... wie oben beschrieben, tausche die Hauptlagerschrauben in Stahl... wenn du noch Alu hast 

....und genieße das Bike. 

Diesen Sonntag war ich in Schöneck mit meinem Carbonslide... das Rad macht alles mit und hält... nur auf  Wurzelteppichen musst du dich mehr am Rad festhalten als auf den Downhillern. 
...aber das stört mich nicht. 
Dafür gibt es Situationen wo die schieben und ich fahre.


----------



## Vincy (28. September 2015)

kopis schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> auf welches Schaltauge werdet ihr umstellen? Sind die neuen Abwärtskompatibel?



Gibt es ab Modelljahr 2016. Ist nicht abwärtskompatibel, brauchst da die neuen Druckstreben beim Hinterbau (MY2016).
Das haben einige andere Hersteller so schon seit 2013.





http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/enduro/


----------



## MC² (1. Oktober 2015)

Gibts den Unterrohrschutz zum nachrüsten, der jetzige hat bei den letzten Touren deutlich gelitten, und ist teilweise durch. Was habt ihr da ersatzweise montiert?


----------



## supermanlovers (1. Oktober 2015)

Nimm PC Dämmung. Ist günstig und flexibel zuschneidbar. Vom Material auch ziemlich identisch mit dem original Schutz, aber ohne die peinliche Carbon Optik.


----------



## Upgrayedd (2. Oktober 2015)

Schau mal:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Lizard-Skins/Unterrohrschutz-Carbon-Leather-p43337/

habe davon den kettenstrebenschutz. Der hält bombe.

Finde gerade die peinliche Carbonoptik hübsch


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Oktober 2015)

In der neuen BIKE ist ein Test des neuen Slide 160 9.0 HD. Wieder Testurteil SUPER mit 125.25 Punkten.


----------



## boarderking (3. Oktober 2015)

Gibt wohl den Rahmen jetzt auch einzeln....
Aber was war da mit der Hinterradachse los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Oktober 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Gibt wohl den Rahmen jetzt auch einzeln....
> Aber was war da mit der Hinterradachse los?


Die Aufnahme des Schaltauges war nicht von Lackresten gereinigt , bei den Steuerlager war ein
falscher Ring verbaut. Sollte beides in Serie nicht vorkommen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Doomassen (4. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir einer helfen? Bei mir ist am Hinterbau ein Lager defekt.jetzt meine Frage:wie bekomme ich das hintere Lager demontiert ohne Schäden zu verursachen ?
Lg


----------



## kopis (4. Oktober 2015)

Grundsätzlich ist es bei allen Lagern sinnvoll sie aus- und einzupressen mit geeignetem Presswerkzeug. Das kann man sich ganz gut selbst basteln mit geeigneten Gewindestangen und Aufnahmen (zb. aus einem Nussenkasten), ähnlich dem Werkzeug für einen Steuersatz oder Pressfit Innenlager...nur kleiner  zum einpressen geht auch ein Schraubstock mit geeigneten Nüssen und Schonbacken!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Frage: Wie viele Glieder hat die Kette am Slide 160 8.0? 112?


----------



## Doomassen (8. Oktober 2015)

kennt einer dieses Schutzblech bzw. weiß einer wo man es bekommt ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Oktober 2015)

...doppelt


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Oktober 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> kennt einer dieses Schutzblech bzw. weiß einer wo man es bekommt ?


http://www.powa-products.com/
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1491032
Schau mal in meinem Album.

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Doomassen (8. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> http://www.powa-products.com/
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1491032
> Schau mal in meinem Album.
> 
> send per tapatapadu


aber ich finde keins für die Pike :-(


----------



## esmirald_h (9. Oktober 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> aber ich finde keins für die Pike :-(


http://www.rockguardz.com/mudguardz/rockguardz-mudguardz-cg440-evo2medium-337.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> aber ich finde keins für die Pike :-(


Man müsste beim Dfender die Klemmung für die Pike anpassen, ist für einen Bastler kein Problem. 

...oder du fährst für 12Eur das Teil von Zefal. 








send per tapatapadu


----------



## linusneel (12. Oktober 2015)

Hilfe!!!!!!!! ich habe mir gerade ein Slide 160 Carbon gebraucht gekauft.....alles top und keine Mängel.

Dann habe ich ein Knacken im Hinterbau bemerkt:
-Dämpfer sofort ausgebaut
-Obere Achse hat leichte Riefen
-Die Löcher der Achse (oben) sehen nicht gut aus
-Der Dämpfer lässt sich (nur oben festgeschraubt) unten ein kleines Stück (seitlich) hin- und herbewegen
-Unten befestig....überhaupt kein Spiel

Der Dämpfer ist nur mit einem Bolzen und einer Gegen-Schraube befestig, keinerlei Scheiben usw.!?

Ich stehe in Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer, er hat den Hinterbau nicht ein mal angefast! (ca. 800km)

Was soll ich tun??? Neue Dämpferwippe??


----------



## knoerrli (13. Oktober 2015)

linusneel schrieb:


> .. ich habe mir gerade ein Slide 160 Carbon gebraucht gekauft....



Zunächst gibt es nicht nur ein Slide Carbon... Welches Modell und welches Baujahr ist es denn?
Mach mal ein paar Bilder von den Problemstellen, dann wird dir sicher schneller geholfen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Oktober 2015)

linusneel schrieb:


> Hilfe!!!!!!!! ich habe mir gerade ein Slide 160 Carbon gebraucht gekauft.....alles top und keine Mängel.
> 
> Dann habe ich ein Knacken im Hinterbau bemerkt:
> -Dämpfer sofort ausgebaut
> ...


Mach neue Dämpfer Buchsen rein. Achte auf die Breite der Buchsen sollte beim Carbon Rahmen
die 22,2 nicht sehr Unterschreiten. Ev. nur die Montagebuchsen sollte aber ein Fachmann beurteilen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## linusneel (13. Oktober 2015)

Puuuhh! Das hört sich ja nach Hoffnung an! 
2015er Modell: ''Radon Slide Carbon 27,5 XO'', so steht es in der Rechnung. 
Fotos mache ich gleich.
Und danke schon mal


----------



## linusneel (13. Oktober 2015)

So, ich hoffe, dass man da etwas erkennen kann!
Da ist keine Buchse, Einsatz oder irgendeine Scheibe gewesen!? Ist das richtig so? Ist eine Dämpfer bei einem Bike für knapp 3 1/2 tausend Euro nicht gelagert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Oktober 2015)

linusneel schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe, dass man da etwas erkennen kann!
> Da ist keine Buchse, Einsatz oder irgendeine Scheibe gewesen!? Ist das richtig so? Ist eine Dämpfer bei einem Bike für knapp 3 1/2 tausend Euro nicht gelagert?


Hallo Linus


linusneel schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe, dass man da etwas erkennen kann!
> Da ist keine Buchse, Einsatz oder irgendeine Scheibe gewesen!? Ist das richtig so? Ist eine Dämpfer bei einem Bike für knapp 3 1/2 tausend Euro nicht gelagert?



Hallo,

die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass Seitens des Vorbesitzers etwas am Rad falsch gemacht, oder mindestens nicht beachtet oder gewartet wurde. Wir möchten Dich aber nicht im Regen stehen lassen und sind bereit auch eventl. vom Vorbesitzer zu verantwortende Beschädigungen wieder gerade zu biegen. Darum biete ich Dir folgendes an:
Bitte schicke den Dämpfer, die Bolzen, die Hülsen und die Wippe zu uns. H&S Bike-Discount GmbH, Auf dem Kirchbüchel 6, 53501 Bonn zu Händen Karsten.
Wir tauschen die verschlissenen Teile aus und bauen alles wieder korrekt zusammen. Kostet Dich nichts! Bitte gib uns aber ein paar Tage Zeit!

Wäre das ein Angebot?

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Nesium (13. Oktober 2015)

So eine Einbaubuchse müsste noch in deinem Dämpfer stecken.


----------



## linusneel (13. Oktober 2015)

Das wäre super!!
Also einfach an diese Adresse schicken? Das mache ich sofort 
Dauert das lange, in 10-11 Tagen wollte ich nämlich in den Schwarzwald?!






Nesium schrieb:


> So eine Einbaubuchse müsste noch in deinem Dämpfer stecken.


Ja, in meinem Dämpfer schon, nur nicht in der Wippe nicht. Ich wundere mich, dass da nichts weiter, als ein Loch in der Wippe ist, scheint aber so zu gehören.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (13. Oktober 2015)

@Radon-Bikes

Hallo, ich möchte an meinem 2014er die Schwingenlagerung überholen und in dem Zuge gleich die vier schwarzen Hauptlager-Schrauben aus Alu gegen solidere austauschen. Daher meine Frage, passen die Schrauben (schwarz/silber) aus dem 2015er-Model und wie komme ich zu den Teilen?

VG


----------



## RobNbg (14. Oktober 2015)

servus,

ich muss mal noch mal auf die dämpfer Thematik zurückkommen.

ich persönlich fahre seit mai 2015 das Radon slide 8.0 SE (aus 2014). ich bin mega zufrieden und bisher passt alles. nur der dämpfer (Rock Shox Monarch RT3 216), ja was soll ich sagen. im grunde habe ich damit die gleichen Problem wo einige hier. meiner Meinung nach passt der dämpfer nicht ideal ins rad. er spricht gut an und bietet ganz gut Progression am ende aber in der mitte "verhärtet" er doch ganz gerne. auf schnellen wurzligen abfahrten oder länge treppen runter hat man das gefühl ein touren fully zu fahren :/

lange rede kurzer sinn. der dämpfer kommt raus. am liebsten hätte ich einen cane creek double barrel air cs aber der wird nicht passen. aus meiner sicht passen eigentlich nur der Monarch plus oder der bos Kirk rein. wobei der bos Kirk beim preis schon eine ansage iss.

der marzocchi 053 wäre auch eine alternative aber in 216x63 nirgends mehr zu bekommen. den richtigen dämpfer zu finden ist gar nicht so einfach...

hier nun meine fragen:

Monarch plus:

wer fährt den dämpfer mit welchem tune im rad und ist zufrieden?
debon air nehmen und notfalls die kammer spacern oder lieber gleich nur HV? wobei debon air ja den Vorteil vom besserem ansprechverhalten hat.
welches tune nehmen? hier war ja ein bild mit "L3" zu sehen? was bitte ist L3?

ggf. würde ich den Monarch plus nehmen und zu Lord helmchen zum Tuning schicken. hat das schon wer gemacht?

bos Kirk:

macht es wirklich sinn knappe 400 EUR mehr auszugeben? ich fahre keine rennen und würde mich eher als amitionierten hobbyfahrer bezeichnen. ob ich den unterschied von 400 EUR mitbekomme...


----------



## esmirald_h (14. Oktober 2015)

siehe: http://www.amazon.com/053-S3C2R-air...444818539&sr=8-1&keywords=marzocchi+053+s3c2r

ein Rock Shox Monarch Plus 2015 RC3 , Debon Air, 216mm habe ich noch, hat 50km drauf bei bedarf PM




RobNbg schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich muss mal noch mal auf die dämpfer Thematik zurückkommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Oktober 2015)

RobNbg schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich muss mal noch mal auf die dämpfer Thematik zurückkommen.
> 
> ...


 Bei RS gibt es grade in diesen Bereich große Fortschritte also ein 2016er Dämpfer ist
da viel besser. L 3 ist eine leicht-leicht Einstellung die genau diesen Eigenschaften verbessern soll.
Der neue Dämpfer ist auch mit HV und Tune M / M besser. Debon sollte man mit 3-5 Spacer fahren und ev. wegen des hohen Drucks nicht über 100kg wiegen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## RobNbg (14. Oktober 2015)

Servus Bodo,

das spricht nun wieder für den plus. ich denke es wird ein debon air (wiege mit allem drum und dran 76kg); quasi so wie ihr den im aktuellem 9.0 HD habt. nur das blöde ist, ich finde den dämpfer nirgends in der L3 Ausführung. nicht mal bei bike Discount. könnt ihr von Radon welche liefern?

gruß

robert


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Oktober 2015)

RobNbg schrieb:


> Servus Bodo,
> 
> das spricht nun wieder für den plus. ich denke es wird ein debon air (wiege mit allem drum und dran 76kg); quasi so wie ihr den im aktuellem 9.0 HD habt. nur das blöde ist, ich finde den dämpfer nirgends in der L3 Ausführung. nicht mal bei bike Discount. könnt ihr von Radon welche liefern?
> 
> ...


Nein den Dämpfer gibt es so nur OEM dürfen wir einzeln nicht Verkaufen. Aber M / M geht auch
ok ist nur bei unter 5° etwas zäher und der von uns Verbaute Com.Tune geht auch nur OEM.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Oktober 2015)

Hab mir letztes Jahr ein Slide Carbon 650B 10.0 gekauft und bin recht zufrieden damit.

Jetzt würde ich gerne ein paar Verschleissteile wechseln. Nur bei der Rolle des E 13 Chain Guide
bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche das ist und wo man es bestellen kann.

Kann hier jemand helfen?

Danke 
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoerrli (18. Oktober 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> ...Nur bei der Rolle des E 13 Chain Guide
> bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche das ist und wo man es bestellen kann...



Wenn Du 2fach hast sollte es diese hier sein:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...l-TRS-Dual-DMB-TRS-Dual-TRS-Race-Dual-p39270/


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Oktober 2015)

Super, die sollte passen. Danke knoerrli


----------



## bullswildrush (18. Oktober 2015)

Es ist auch schwer die Rolle zu bekommen, ich hab 4 Monate gewartet bis ich diese Rolle endlich geliefert bekommen hab, weil sich ständig der Liefertermin verschoben hat


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2015)

...das Slide im Einsatz  
Ich werde es jetzt mal mit einem kürzerem Vorbau probieren. Nach 300 Stufenhöhenmetern und Wheelie ziehen, schmerzen meine Oberarme. Mit dem originalen Vorbau muss man beim L-Rahmen bei 1,80m Körpergröße ziemlich stark am Lenker ziehen. Es geht, aber vielleicht geht es dann leichter.


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Oktober 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Es ist auch schwer die Rolle zu bekommen, ich hab 4 Monate gewartet bis ich diese Rolle endlich geliefert bekommen hab, weil sich ständig der Liefertermin verschoben hat


the hive - e13 macht die Ersatzteil Lieferung selbst. Im Netz schauen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Oktober 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Es ist auch schwer die Rolle zu bekommen, ...


Vorgestern bei bike-components bestellt und heute ist sie schon mit DHL zu mir unterwegs )


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hallo, ich möchte an meinem 2014er die Schwingenlagerung überholen und in dem Zuge gleich die vier schwarzen Hauptlager-Schrauben aus Alu gegen solidere austauschen. Daher meine Frage, passen die Schrauben (schwarz/silber) aus dem 2015er-Model und wie komme ich zu den Teilen?
> 
> VG




Sollte die Frage wirklich so schwer zu beantworten sein, das selbst der von mir per Mail kontaktierte H&S-Service mich an das Ladengeschäft in Bonn verweißen muss? Soll ich ernsthaft 350Km nach Bonn fahren? Find' ich ziemlich schwach... !


----------



## ron101 (20. Oktober 2015)

@Hypermotard 
Mir wurde auf meine Anfrage die Aluschrauben gegen Stahlschrauben zu tauschen dieser Link zugestellt:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...schraubensatz-hauptschwinge-220913/wg_id-4298

Glaube aber dass dies die Alu Schrauben sind 

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> @Hypermotard
> Mir wurde auf meine Anfrage die Aluschrauben gegen Stahlschrauben zu tauschen dieser Link zugestellt:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...schraubensatz-hauptschwinge-220913/wg_id-4298
> ...


Das sind die Aluschrauben. 

...mir wurden zwei Stahlschrauben von Radon auf Anfrage zugeschickt...die sehen aus wie die Aluschrauben, nur nicht schwarz sondern vernickelt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdeluxe (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo , mir wurden auf Anfrage bei Radon auch zwei Stahlschrauben kostenfrei zu gesendet ..sollte eigentlich kein Problem zu sein.


----------



## abhouser (20. Oktober 2015)

sdeluxe schrieb:


> Hallo , mir wurden auf Anfrage bei Radon auch zwei Stahlschrauben kostenfrei zu gesendet ..sollte eigentlich kein Problem zu sein.



Bei dem Thema Stahlschrauben und kein Problem, muss ich gerade echt schmunzeln...Ich hatte auch um Stahlschrauben angefragt und mit H&S eine Mail-Korrespondenz sowie ein Hin und Her-Versenden von Schrauben/Lager gehabt.

Dieses zog sich über ein HALBES JAHR hin. Mit dem Ergebnis: ich besitze immer noch keinen passenden Stahlschrauben und habe es mittelweile aufgegeben. Dafür besitze ich jetzt 6 passende Alu-Schrauben und 2 nicht passende Stahlschrauben.

Das Ganze ist teilweise so skurril, dass es locker in die "verstecke Kamera" o.ä. Sendung schaffen könnte; z.B. die Aussage: "ich habe die falsche Lieferung bekommen, weil die Umschäge vertauscht wurden..." Na ja, wenigstens sind mir die Teile kostenfrei zugesendet worden.

Anscheinend hängt es von dem jeweiligen Mitarbeiter (und deren Kenntnis und Lust?) ab, ob man ganz einfach zu den Schrauben kommt oder gar nicht. Bei mir hat es leider nicht geklappt. Ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass künftig kein Defekt an meinem Bike in der Zeit der Gewährleistung auftritt, sodass ich wieder Kontakt benötige zu Radon (und eventuell den selben Mitarbeiter).

Bin mehr als entäuscht und werde mir bei dem Service wohl künftig kein weiteres Radon mehr kaufen.

Wie auch immer, der Service scheint ja auch zu klappen. Insofern wünsche ich Dir hierfür viel Erfolg!

P.S.: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...schraubensatz-hauptschwinge-220913/wg_id-4298
Ich hatte auch mal das Set bestellt.. und bei mir kam etwas anderes an als damals abgebildet: nämlich silberfarbige (Alu-)Schrauben mit kleineren Köpfen und einer separaten schwarzen Unterlegscheibe.


----------



## ron101 (20. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir ist ja bisher keine Schraube gebrochen, daher würde ich die Stahl Dinger auch kaufen, um die vorsoglich mal zu ersetzen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## kschnecker (21. Oktober 2015)

Bekam ich als offizielle antwort von radon als ich wegen stahlschrauben angefragt habe !?!..........

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Guten Tag,

die Aluschrauben brechen nicht, es ist vereinzelt vorgekommen, aber auch nur dann wenn sich eine Schraube rausgedreht hat und man dann das Rad weiter nutzt.
Also solange die Aluschrauben festeingeschraubt sind, passiert da überhaupt nichts.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

H&S Bike-Discount GmbH

Max Gerhards


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2015)

kschnecker schrieb:


> Bekam ich als offizielle antwort von radon als ich wegen stahlschrauben angefragt habe !?!..........
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Die Antwort von Radon ist nicht richtig. 
In meinem Fall ist sie gebrochen obwohl sie noch fest war...hatte dadurch auch Probleme den Gewinderest der Schraube aus den Rahmen zu bekommen. 
Die Schraube ist bei einem kräftigen Antritt gebrochen und zum Glück in der Nähe der Wohnung. 
Beim Alpencross ist die Tour gelaufen...im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. 
...blättere mal ein paar Seiten zurück. Betrifft denke ich nur die 2014er Modelle. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Sollte die Frage wirklich so schwer zu beantworten sein, das selbst der von mir per Mail kontaktierte H&S-Service mich an das Ladengeschäft in Bonn verweißen muss? Soll ich ernsthaft 350Km nach Bonn fahren? Find' ich ziemlich schwach... !


Mal ungeachtet der ganzen weiteren Kommentare:

Bitte schick mir eine Mail an [email protected] oder eine PM mit dem genauen Jahr und Bezeichnung Deines Slides und wir schicken Dir gerne Ersatzschrauben aus Stahl zu. Kostet nix. Wie es im Einzelfall zu anderen "Lösungen" kam, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Da ich das Forum gerade aus dem Krankenbett betreue gib mir aber bitte bis Anfang kommender Woche Zeit. 

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abhouser (22. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Mal ungeachtet der ganzen weiteren Kommentare:
> 
> Bitte schick mir eine Mail an [email protected] oder eine PM mit dem genauen Jahr und Bezeichnung Deines Slides und wir schicken Dir gerne Ersatzschrauben aus Stahl zu. Kostet nix. Wie es im Einzelfall zu anderen "Lösungen" kam, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Da ich das Forum gerade aus dem Krankenbett betreue gib mir aber bitte bis Anfang kommender Woche Zeit.
> 
> Gruß, Karsten




Hallo Karsten,

Deine Aussage hört sich für mich recht kompetent an. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass Hypermotard von Dir die richtigen Schrauben erhalten wird.

Vielleicht kannst Du bei der Gelegenheit auch die Artikelnummer an Deinen Kollegen (Herrn. G.K.) und seinen Chef (Herrn C.T.) weitergeben (mit einem Gruß aus Mainz). Damit anderen Slide-Biker das erspart bleibt, was mir passiert ist, wenn sie bei dem Mitarbeitern landen bezüglich des Schrauben- Problems.

Ich finde es schade, dass das Image des gesammten Unternehmers wie Radon aufgrund einzelnen darin arbeitenden Personen, leiden muss.

Und vielleicht komme ich dann doch noch zu den richtigen Stahlschrauben, welche ich mir schon seit einem halben Jahr Wünsche. Es ist ja auch bald Weihnachten...da werden Wünsche womöglich wahr

Greetz


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Mal ungeachtet der ganzen weiteren Kommentare:
> 
> Bitte schick mir eine Mail an [email protected] oder eine PM mit dem genauen Jahr und Bezeichnung Deines Slides und wir schicken Dir gerne Ersatzschrauben aus Stahl zu. Kostet nix. Wie es im Einzelfall zu anderen "Lösungen" kam, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Da ich das Forum gerade aus dem Krankenbett betreue gib mir aber bitte bis Anfang kommender Woche Zeit.
> 
> Gruß, Karsten


vielen dank den forum betreuern von radon, die hier sehr aufmerksam und kompetent den fragen der user nachgehen. im gegensatz zum mitbewerb wird hier richtig gute öffentlichkeitsarbeit geleistet und die marke somit sehr sympatisch und gut repräsentiert!
das zeitweise der wissensstand von diversen mitarbeiten nicht auf gleichem stand ist, bleibt verzeihlich, immerhin wird hier die mehrheit der unklarheiten aufgeklärt. thx für eure anstrengungen. 
das musste mal gesagt werden!


----------



## MichaelMTB (22. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Mal ungeachtet der ganzen weiteren Kommentare:
> 
> Bitte schick mir eine Mail an [email protected] oder eine PM mit dem genauen Jahr und Bezeichnung Deines Slides und wir schicken Dir gerne Ersatzschrauben aus Stahl zu. Kostet nix. Wie es im Einzelfall zu anderen "Lösungen" kam, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Da ich das Forum gerade aus dem Krankenbett betreue gib mir aber bitte bis Anfang kommender Woche Zeit.
> 
> Gruß, Karsten



Dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## Dusius (27. Oktober 2015)

Noch immer das Thema Schrauben? Die Schrauben halten definitiv und wenn mal hier und da eine nicht hält braucht man sich nicht gleich in die Hose machen!


----------



## Upgrayedd (27. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...das Slide im Einsatz
> Ich werde es jetzt mal mit einem kürzerem Vorbau probieren. Nach 300 Stufenhöhenmetern und Wheelie ziehen, schmerzen meine Oberarme. Mit dem originalen Vorbau muss man beim L-Rahmen bei 1,80m Körpergröße ziemlich stark am Lenker ziehen. Es geht, aber vielleicht geht es dann leichter.



Nettes Video 

Mir scheint so, als ob du den Maual/Bunnyhop "falsch" ziehst und deshalb relativ viel kraft brauchst um das Vorderrad hochzubekommen. Man sollte nicht schräg nach hinten ziehen, sondern eher in "L"-Form. Siehe: 




Hatte es auch lange so wie du gemacht, seit ich das mit dem "L" umsetze gehts deutlich einfacher. Kannst es ja mal probieren


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Nettes Video
> 
> Mir scheint so, als ob du den Maual/Bunnyhop "falsch" ziehst und deshalb relativ viel kraft brauchst um das Vorderrad hochzubekommen. Man sollte nicht schräg nach hinten ziehen, sondern eher in "L"-Form. Siehe:
> 
> ...


Danke für das Video, 
Genau so versuche ich es auch zu machen. siehe... 




Ich rolle meistens schon in der Hocke an, vielleicht muss mein Hintern noch weiter runter , und dann schiebe ich das Rad unter mir durch. Dadurch kommt das Vorderrad relativ gut hoch. 
In meinem Video sind die ersten Versuche mit der Technik zu sehen. 
Ein Kumpel der es gut kann ist mal mit meinem Slide gefahren und hat gemeint, es kommt wesentlich schwerer hoch als sein Rad und ich soll es mal mit kurzen Vorbau probieren. 
Den habe ich jetzt, 40er, und habe mich fast beim ersten Versuch auf den Arxxx gesetzt ... weil das richtige, feinfühlige Bremsen mit der Hinterradbremse noch nicht klappt wenn ich am Lenker hänge. 
Zumindest klappt es mit kürzerem Vorbau leichter. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Noch immer das Thema Schrauben? Die Schrauben halten definitiv und wenn mal hier und da eine nicht hält braucht man sich nicht gleich in die Hose machen!


Wie bist denn du drauf, wenn dir die Schraube im Urlaub wegfliegt ist das extrem ärgerlich. 
Die Schrauben halten definitiv nicht!!! Immerhin ist das ein hochwertiges Rad für die härtere Fahrweise. 
Einen  hitech Carbonrahmen bauen und dann so eine Schwachstelle  das passt nicht zusammen... aber Bodo hatte ja eine 10er Schraube geplant und konnte sich nur nicht durchsetzen.

Definitiv halten die Stahlschrauben!
...und die werden auf Anfrage kostenlos durch Radon geliefert. 
Jeder kann selber entscheiden, ob ihm der Tausch der Schrauben wichtig ist, bevor sie bricht...ist ja nur die auf der Antriebssseite. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Oktober 2015)

um welche schraube, welchen models geht es noch gleich?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> um welche schraube, welchen models geht es noch gleich?


...der ist gut 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Oktober 2015)

ok, was ich eigntlich wissen wollte, geht es um ein bestimmtes modelljahr? hab mir grad eines der letzten 2015er besorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ok, was ich eigntlich wissen wollte, geht es um ein bestimmtes modelljahr? hab mir grad eines der letzten 2015er besorgt.


2014er Carbon 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MC² (27. Oktober 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> um welche schraube, welchen models geht es noch gleich?


 
Guter Witz, wie Comfortbiker schon geschrieben hat.

Hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Freitag, Gott sei Dank hab ich kein verlängertes WE in  Südtirol gemacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

...das ist das andere Stück 




...mit eingeklebter Schraube zum ausdrehen 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## Dusius (27. Oktober 2015)

Die Schrauben halten sowas von... also ich hebe meine jetzt schon über ein Jahr drin und ich nehme das Ding härter ran als du. Schaut lieber das sie immer richtig angezogen ist.

Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele die Schrauben schon extra kaputt gemacht haben nur um neue zu bekommen ;D


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Oktober 2015)

MC² schrieb:


> Guter Witz, wie Comfortbiker schon geschrieben hat.
> 
> Hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Freitag, Gott sei Dank hab ich kein verlängertes WE in  Südtirol gemacht.



Hi,

hast Du bereits unsere Serviceabteilung kontaktiert?

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Schrauben halten sowas von... also ich hebe meine jetzt schon über ein Jahr drin und ich nehme das Ding härter ran als du. Schaut lieber das sie immer richtig angezogen ist.
> 
> Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele die Schrauben schon extra kaputt gemacht haben nur um neue zu bekommen ;D


Das sind  Behauptungen, die du hier anführst die keiner nachvollziehen kann. 


Wenn die Schraube bei meinem Slide nicht fest gewesen wäre, hätte ich nicht die Probleme beim ausdrehen gehabt. Ich hatte eher das Gefühl, das es mir die 5er Schraube beim Ausdrehen abschert. 

Aber lass deine Aluschraube drin... wird schon gut gehen. 

Edit... sag uns doch mal, wie du überprüfst ob die Schraube noch fest ist. 
Bei einer mit Schraubenfest gesicherten Schraube ist die Schraube immer fest... wenn du mit einem Drehmo arbeitest, der auf den richtigen Wert eingestellt ist. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## linusneel (27. Oktober 2015)

Hi, ich bin gerade im Schwarzwald und mir ist die Kette gerissen! 
(Sram 1x11fach XX1)

Ich habe leider nur ein Kettenstift für eine 10 fach Kette, geht das trotzdem?
Der 'Augenabgleich' passt....
Sorry, aber ich brauche dringend Hilfe!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2015)

linusneel schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin gerade im Schwarzwald und mir ist die Kette gerissen!
> (Sram 1x11fach XX1)
> 
> Ich habe leider nur ein Kettenstift für eine 10 fach Kette, geht das trotzdem?
> ...


Probiere es einfach oder kürze die Kette um ein Stück, aber ohne den Stift komplett auszudrücken. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Schelle (28. Oktober 2015)

Aktuell wurde der Liefertermin für mein bestelltes 160er Carbon 8.0 wieder verschoben, KW51. Also wird es 2016, da ja dann schon Weihnachten ist... Irgendwie erinnert mich das an letztes Jahr, da wurde ich auch immer wieder vertröstet und der Termin verschoben und verschoben und verschoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nirvan (28. Oktober 2015)

Das warten wird sich lohnen. ;-) Das Teil ist sau geil.


----------



## Schelle (28. Oktober 2015)

Wehe nicht  Dann werde ich bis dahin mein 2010er Stereo weiter quälen müssen...
Aber warum setzt Radon nicht gleich reale Lieferzeiten?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Oktober 2015)

Schelle schrieb:


> Aktuell wurde der Liefertermin für mein bestelltes 160er Carbon 8.0 wieder verschoben, KW51. Also wird es 2016, da ja dann schon Weihnachten ist... Irgendwie erinnert mich das an letztes Jahr, da wurde ich auch immer wieder vertröstet und der Termin verschoben und verschoben und verschoben...



Hi,

bzgl. der Liefertermine kann ich folgende Information geben: die Verschiebung resultiert daraus, dass es derzeit zu Lieferverzögerungen seitens Fox bei dem Fox Float DPS gibt. Der anvisierte Liefertermin ist für die Woche 49 datiert, KW51 als Lieferwoche ist daher aus heutiger Sicht realistisch.

P.S.: Auch andere Hersteller haben derzeit mit Lieferverzögerungen zu kämpfen. Bei der brandneuen Rock Shox Yari gibt es momentan auch leichte Abweichungen im Liefer-Fahrplan. 

Wir hoffen, dass die Komponentenhersteller Gas geben und dem ein oder anderen noch das passende Weihnachtsgeschenk ermöglichen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Schelle (28. Oktober 2015)

Danke Andi für die Info. 
Das lässt ja hoffen...

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reflux (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab schon länger den Plan mit Huber Buchsen zu kaufen um mein slide etwas flacher zu machen. Fahre den Monarch debon Air. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Buchsen ich da genau benötige ?


----------



## knoerrli (29. Oktober 2015)

Sorry aber wie soll das bike "flacher" werden wenn Du am Dämpfer die Buchsen wechselst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (29. Oktober 2015)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Sorry aber wie soll das bike "flacher" werden wenn Du am Dämpfer die Buchsen wechselst???



Auf die Antwort bin ich auch gespannt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollte nicht fragen. 


Aber als ich Huberbuchsen für ein anderes Rad bestellt habe, habe ich nur den Dämpfertyp, die Einbaubreite und Schraubendicke bei Huber angegeben... den Rest wusste er selber. 
Slide Carbon Einbaubreite 22,2mm
Schraubendicke? weis ich nicht 





...ich musste den Druck im Dämpfer erhöhen weil alles leichtgängiger geworden ist... super verarbeitet 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## rider1970 (29. Oktober 2015)

Mittels Offset Buchsen. Exzentrischen Bohrungen, damit lässt sich die geo in gewissem Rahmen anpassen...


----------



## esmirald_h (29. Oktober 2015)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Auf die Antwort bin ich auch gespannt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde, das Carbonslide hängt doch schon sehr tief über dem Boden, jedenfalls möchte ich meins nicht tiefer haben. Zumindest nicht mit der 175er Kurbel. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

esmirald_h schrieb:


>


Von wem sind die Buchsen? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## sgclimber (29. Oktober 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Mittels Offset Buchsen. Exzentrischen Bohrungen, damit lässt sich die geo in gewissem Rahmen anpassen...



Erklärt aber nicht wie er mit Huber Buchsen das Rad flacher bekommen will. Oder bietet Huber Buchsen mit exzentrischen Bohrungen an? Wenn ja, hab ich wieder was dazu gelernt. Wahrscheinlich hat er sich nur falsch ausgedrückt und meinte diese exzentrischen Buchsen.


----------



## rider1970 (29. Oktober 2015)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Erklärt aber nicht wie er mit Huber Buchsen das Rad flacher bekommen will. Oder bietet Huber Buchsen mit exzentrischen Bohrungen an? Wenn ja, hab ich wieder was dazu gelernt. Wahrscheinlich hat er sich nur falsch ausgedrückt und meinte diese exzentrischen Buchsen.



Einfach mal meinen Text richtig lesen


----------



## sgclimber (29. Oktober 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Einfach mal meinen Text richtig lesen


Das hab ich! Mir ist schon klar das man mittels exzentrischer Buchsen die Geo etwas verändern kann!

Er will sich aber Huber Buchsen kaufen um die Geo zu verändern. Und mir ist nicht bekannt das Huber Buchsen exzentrisch sind. Von daher meine Aussage das ich gespannt bin wie das gehen soll. Vielleicht selber erst mal richtig lesen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Einfach mal meinen Text richtig lesen


Ich verstehe deinen Text anscheinend auch nicht. 
...mit Exzenter bekommt man das Rad flacher... das stimmt, aber Huber stellt doch keine Exzenter her... oder doch? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (29. Oktober 2015)

Huber ist m.w. nach einer der bekanntesten Hersteller für exzentrische Buchsen, wundert mich das ihr das nicht wisst wenn ihr die Firma kennt


----------



## knoerrli (29. Oktober 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Huber ist m.w. nach einer der bekanntesten Hersteller für exzentrische Buchsen



Huber ist bekannt für seine Buchsen aber nicht als exzentrische Bauform. Es gibt weder auf deren Seite noch im Netz Hinweise dazu.
Also kann wohl von bekannt keine Rede sein..


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Huber ist m.w. nach einer der bekanntesten Hersteller für exzentrische Buchsen, wundert mich das ihr das nicht wisst wenn ihr die Firma kennt


...in welchem Jahr lebst du, 2016?

Ich würde ja gerne nochmal 1990 leben und dann die Einheit neu starten.

send per tapatapadu


----------



## rider1970 (29. Oktober 2015)

Deshalb habe ich geschrieben "meines Wissens nach ".
Als ich vor einigen Jahren welche für mein lapierre gesucht habe stand das auch auf seiner HP, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. 
Allgemein bei uns hier im Freundeskreis ist Huber eben für seine exzentrischen Buchsen bekannt - ein Kumpel seinerzeit hatte die im nicolai und War sehr zufrieden mit. Ich persönlich bin eher kein Freund von zu flachen Lw und sehr tiefen kurbeln. Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## sgclimber (29. Oktober 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Huber ist m.w. nach einer der bekanntesten Hersteller für exzentrische Buchsen, wundert mich das ihr das nicht wisst wenn ihr die Firma kennt



Wie ich oben schon schrieb, wenn dem wirklich so ist, und Huber exzentrische Buchsen herstellt, dann hab ich was neues gelernt. Bis dato hab ich das nämlich noch nie gehört. Vielleicht bietet er die Teile ja nicht mehr an, weils nicht soooo der Renner war...??? Wer weiß...


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2015)

Wieviel mm kommt das Rad tiefer ? Ich denke dass ist gut für den Kopf aber beim Fahren gibt es nur wenigen Situationen wo man das geänderte Gefühl benötigt, oder ?


----------



## rider1970 (29. Oktober 2015)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon schrieb, wenn dem wirklich so ist, und Huber exzentrische Buchsen herstellt, dann hab ich was neues gelernt. Bis dato hab ich das nämlich noch nie gehört. Vielleicht bietet er die Teile ja nicht mehr an, weils nicht soooo der Renner war...??? Wer weiß...



Da könntest du natürlich recht haben, bin da auch nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. Müsste man wohl direkt anfragen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon schrieb, wenn dem wirklich so ist, und Huber exzentrische Buchsen herstellt, dann hab ich was neues gelernt. Bis dato hab ich das nämlich noch nie gehört. Vielleicht bietet er die Teile ja nicht mehr an, weils nicht soooo der Renner war...??? Wer weiß...





rider1970 schrieb:


> Da könntest du natürlich recht haben, bin da auch nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. Müsste man wohl direkt anfragen...


Er macht noch Sonderanfertigungen.


----------



## reflux (29. Oktober 2015)

Bevor ihr euch noch eine Seite darüber austauscht - ja,ich meinte exzentrische Huber Buchsen. Ich ging auch davon aus,dass sich da 1 und 1 zusammenzählen lässt, auch wenn das Wort exzentrisch fehlt. Entschuldigt bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Wir haben alle dazu gelernt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## reflux (29. Oktober 2015)

Das stimmt


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Wieviel mm kommt das Rad tiefer ? Ich denke dass ist gut für den Kopf aber beim Fahren gibt es nur wenigen Situationen wo man das geänderte Gefühl benötigt, oder ?


Man spürt es! Zumindest den flacheren Lenkwinkel. Die Tretlagerhöhe ist mit einer 170er Kurbel auch kein Problem. Mein 26er Speci Enduro war afaik tiefer.


----------



## ron101 (1. November 2015)

Hallöchen

Wenn ich mein Bike am Oberrohr leicht anhebe, hat es wie so ca. 0.2mm Spiel und klackt so.
Wenn ich es dann loslasse und wieder anhebe wieder klack.
Bisher war das nicht so.
Hat da jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte und ob das ein Problem ist?
Wenn ich draufsitze und Fahre merke ich das nicht.

Thanx für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (1. November 2015)

Kann vieles sein. Da musst du schon suchen. Ich hatte z.B. Spiel in einer Dämpfer Buchse.


----------



## ron101 (1. November 2015)

Ja so hört und fühlt es sich auch an, als ob es oben wäre wo der Dämpfer an der Wippe befestigt ist.
Also mal neue Buchsen bestellen ?

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (1. November 2015)

Jo. Bau halt erstmal den Dämpfer aus und Check ob die Achse/Hülse Spiel hat.


----------



## ron101 (1. November 2015)

Ja wenn ich den schon ausbau, kann ich auch gleich neue Buchsen rein machen 
Jemand eine Ahnung welche man dazu benötigt?
Slide 160 8SE JG2014 mit RS Monarch.

Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (1. November 2015)

22,2x8 mm. Kannst dir ja überlegen Offset Buchsen zu bestellen.


----------



## ron101 (1. November 2015)

Danke für die Abmessungen.
Wäre schon eine Überlegung wert, ein flacherer Lenkwinkel zu kriegen.
Das Tretlager würde sich dabei wohl auch absenken? Das würde ich dann lieber verzichten, da ich schon so recht viele Kurbelaufsetzer habe.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MC² (7. November 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast Du bereits unsere Serviceabteilung kontaktiert?
> 
> Gruß, Andi



So, noch ein kleiner Nachtrag,
ich hab den Service telefonisch am Freitag den 23. Oktober kontaktiert, und dann noch ein Mail mit Foto verschickt. Am Samstag vormittag dann schon die Antwort erhalten, dass die Reparatur entweder durch Mechaniker vor Ort durchgeführt werden kann, oder ich andernfalls das Rad einschicken müsste. Am Sonntag dann an Radon gemailt, dass die Schrauben zugeschickt werden sollen, diese waren dann am Dienstag mit der Post da, SUPER! In der Arbeit konnte ich Werkzeug organisieren, und hab die Schraube dann mit Zentrierbohrer durch das Langer angebohrt, und dann mit 4,2er Bohrer aufgebohrt. Ausdrehen mit Linksausdreher ging dann einfach, wenn das Windeisen nicht am Rahmen angestanden hätte. Also in den Akkuschrauber eingespannt, und vorsichtig ausgedreht, ging wirklich easy, da die Schraube nur mit Silikonkleber gesichert war. Obendrauf gabs von Radon noch eine Kleinigkeit obendrauf, da ich den Mechaniker nicht benötigte.

*Danke nochmals für den schnellen Service!*









Corpus Delicti:


----------



## hoppo (8. November 2015)

Frage an alle Slide-160-Carbon-Fahrer:
Hat von euch jemand eine 170er oder vielleicht sogar eine 180er Federgabel verbaut?
Müsste doch beim Lenkwinkel ein wenig was bringen?
Wenn ja, was für Erfahrungen habt ihr?
Danke


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2015)

Was hast du jetzt drin?  Fahre eine 170er 36. Die baut aber nur eine geringfügig längere Einbaulänge als eine 160er Pike. Das spürt man nicht.


----------



## hoppo (8. November 2015)

Habe die Pike 160 - aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, kommt man mit allen anderen Gabeln auch auf keinen grünen Zweig (Lenkwinkel).


----------



## reflux (8. November 2015)

Was für reifen/reifenkombis fahrt ihr denn so ?


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2015)

Offsetbuchsen. Ist auch günstiger.  Obwohl die 36er schon besser ist als die Pike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (8. November 2015)

Sind bei den 16er Modellen die farbigen Striche an den Rahmen reinlackiert?
Oder sind die nur geklebt wie z.B. bei Specialiced und man kann die einfach entfernen?
Könnte man die falls lackiert einfach wegschmiergeln oder geht dann der Carbon defekt?
Hat allenfalls schon mal jemand ein Bikerahmen folieren lassen, wie das bei Automobilen heutzutage häufig gemacht wird anstelle von umlackiren?

Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (8. November 2015)

@reflux HR und VR Highroller II Tubeless


----------



## hoppo (8. November 2015)

ja die 36er würde mir auch Spaß machen + Offsetbuchsen vielleicht so?


----------



## JEUS (8. November 2015)

Tach zusammen,

ich fahre eine Lyrik 180mm Dual Position seit dieser Woche. Ich habe den Spacer unter dem Vorbau raus genommen.
In Summe ist es jetzt minimal höher. Der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher.
Mir gefällt es!


----------



## ron101 (8. November 2015)

Wie hast Du Deinen Rahmen so schwarz hingekriegt?

Cheers
ron


----------



## JEUS (8. November 2015)

;-) Der Rahmen ist aktuell quasi foliert. Das Grün passte nicht zu den Crossmax Enduro. Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer anständigen Lösung.


----------



## reflux (8. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> @reflux HR und VR Highroller II Tubeless


Die 2,4 Version mit angegeben 915gramm ? Wie rollt der so und was für Touren machst du damit  ?


----------



## ron101 (8. November 2015)

Fahre den 2.3" da der TLR ist, der hat so 875g

http://maxxistires.de/produkt/highroller-ii/

Bin damit sehr zu frieden, vorallem auch bei nassem Untergrund.
Hmm was fahre ich so Strava sagt dieses Jahr 3336 km 111'548 hm.
Hochstrampeln und anschliessend Trails runter zu ballern ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (8. November 2015)

@JEUS 
Mit was für Folie hast Du das gemacht, und wie gut hält das?
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tapfererkrieger (8. November 2015)

@JEUS wie fährt sich die neue lyrik 180?
spiele mit dem gedanken mein demo wieder zu beleben und mit der yari oder lyrik ein spass/parkbike zu bauen.
denkst du sie macht sich gut bei härterer gangart?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. November 2015)

hoppo schrieb:


> Frage an alle Slide-160-Carbon-Fahrer:
> Hat von euch jemand eine 170er oder vielleicht sogar eine 180er Federgabel verbaut?
> Müsste doch beim Lenkwinkel ein wenig was bringen?
> Wenn ja, was für Erfahrungen habt ihr?
> Danke


Hallo,
wir weisen grds. darauf hin, dass beim Einbau längerer Gabeln auch die Belastung auf das Steuerrohr/Steuersatz deutlich zunimmt. Das muss nicht zwingend heissen, dass der Rahmen bricht, wurde aber von uns so nicht gestestet. Die Rahmengarantie erlischt in diesem Fall. Bitt tut Euch und uns den Gefallen und verzichtet auf die Experimente. Wem die ENduroeigenschfaten des Slide Carbon nicht gefallen, weil man eher ein Superenduro/Freerider braucht, dar nimmt sich besser ein Swoop!

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## RobNbg (10. November 2015)

Servus,

ich lese hier gespannt beim Thema "Offsetbuchsen" mit. im grunde gar nicht so verkehrt, dass slide noch flacher steiler zu stellen. wahrscheinlich wird man dabei nicht um 170er kurbeln drumrum kommen.

nun hat Radon ja das swoop mit flip chip rausgebracht. könnte man diesen flip chip nicht auch auf das slide übertragen? das wäre ja mal richtig fein.


----------



## reflux (11. November 2015)

@BODOPROBST lässt sich ins slide ein BB30 Lager einbauen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. November 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST lässt sich ins slide ein BB30 Lager einbauen?


Nein ein BB 30 Lager passt nicht. Das Slide Carbon hat BB92 es geht aber z. B. BB92 / 30mm für
eine 30,0mm Spindel gibt es unter anderen von E13 und RF.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## mamu89 (14. November 2015)

welchen Durchmesser brauche ich bei der reverb? 31,6?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (14. November 2015)

Genau!


----------



## mamu89 (14. November 2015)

kopis schrieb:


> Genau!


Merci!


----------



## gotoos (14. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es, so wie die linke aus Alu.
> Soll, glaube ich, auch eine Stahlschraube geben.
> Unterwegs bekommt man leider nicht den Schraubenrest aus dem Rahmen... da brauchst du eine geschickte Werkstatt.
> 
> ...





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es, so wie die linke aus Alu.
> Soll, glaube ich, auch eine Stahlschraube geben.
> Unterwegs bekommt man leider nicht den Schraubenrest aus dem Rahmen... da brauchst du eine geschickte Werkstatt.
> 
> ...



wie hast du die Stahlschraube eingedreht bekommen?
Sie hat doch ein anderes Gewinde.
Gruss Oliver


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2015)

gotoos schrieb:


> wie hast du die Stahlschraube eingedreht bekommen?
> Sie hat doch ein anderes Gewinde.
> Gruss Oliver


Meine Variante ist nicht unbedingt zu nachmachen geeignet. 
Ich hatte keine Ersatzschraube und da habe ich einfach mit der Stahlschraube ein neues Gewinde geschnitten. 
Mittlerweile fahre ich mit einer durchgehenden Schraube.( Eigenbau) 










...ein bisschen russisch aber ohne Spezialwerkzeug machbar. 
Hält seit Juli ohne Problem und Einschränkung ...u.a. zweimal Schöneck und 14Tage Vinschgau 

Eine Ersatzachse habe ich in meinem Werkzeugkoffer und ist bei Bedarf schnell eingebaut. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## JEUS (15. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand mal einen 222er Dämpfer ausprobiert? Hätte da Interesse an dem Float X2.
Ich hatte gesehen, dass es mal einen Versuch mit einem 216er gab. War der angeschlagen?


----------



## supermanlovers (15. November 2015)

JEUS schrieb:


> Ich hatte gesehen, dass es mal einen Versuch mit einem 216er gab. War der angeschlagen?


Ja

222 ebl halte ich für quatsch. Zu viele Nachteile. Ich würde ja gerne vom Kirk berichten. Mir fehlen aber immer noch die Gleitlager. Diese Woche sollen sie aber endlich kommen. Im Moment habe ich gar kein Dämpfer.


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Hallo

SRY ich weiss eigentlich nicht der richtige Thread, aber ich weiss Euren kompetenten Rat zu schätzen.

Habe momentan ein Reverb Problem an meinem Slide:

Konnte sie gestern als ich oben war noch absenken zum runter fahren, anschliessend ist sie nicht mehr hochgekommen.
Später als ich Zuhause war (im abgesenketen Zustand nach hause geradelt, war cool  mal etwas am geschwindigkeits Versteller rumgedreht dann ist sie weider ausgefahren.

Heute wieder das gleiche Problem, einmal abgesenkt bleibt das Ding unten, wenn ich dran ziehe, zieht es sie automatisch wieder nach unten.

Jemand schon mal das gleiche Problem gehabt? oder weiss was da zu tun ist?
Kann das ev am Luftdruck in der Stütze liegen oder reicht da ein Entlüften? 
Oder ist das Ding komplett am A..

Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (22. November 2015)

Da reicht wahrscheinlich entlüften. Die Luftdruck zu überprüfen kann aber auch nicht schaden. War bei mir neulich auch zu gering.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> SRY ich weiss eigentlich nicht der richtige Thread, aber ich weiss Euren kompetenten Rat zu schätzen.
> 
> ...





supermanlovers schrieb:


> Da reicht wahrscheinlich entlüften. Die Luftdruck zu überprüfen kann aber auch nicht schaden. War bei mir neulich auch zu gering.


Ich denke auch das entlüften hilft. 
Könnte aber auch an den niedrigen Temperaturen liegen. 
Stell das Bike mal in die warme Stube und teste ob es da auch noch auftritt. 

Zur Zeit arbeite ich mich durch die Wartungsanleitung durch, habe auch schon alles da was man braucht. 
Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich alles verstehe was da steht. 
Da meine Stütze noch einwandfrei funktioniert werde ich die Fummelei noch etwas vor mir herschieben. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Ja seit Getern ist es bei uns Kalt, genau seit Gestern habe ich dieses Problem.
Als ich am Aben mal rumprobierte (das Bike war in der eher wärmeren Garage) hat das Ding wieder funtioniert.
Hmm bin letzten Winter allerdings bei kälterem Wetter unterwegs gewesen und da funktionierte es einigermassen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (22. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Zur Zeit arbeite ich mich durch die Wartungsanleitung durch, habe auch schon alles da was man braucht.
> Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich alles verstehe was da steht.


Mit dem original Spritzen ist es eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Durch die Stealth Bauweise wird es halt etwas nervig. Meine Leitung habe ich so stark gekürzt das es immer ziemlich fummelig wird.


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Ist es egal die Entlüftung durchzuführen, wenn die Stütze jetzt ja unten ist und nicht hochfährt ? 
Geht ja eigentlich nicht anders in meinem Fall.

@Comfortbiker 
Was ist wenn dies nur bei Kälte passiert? 
Hat das dann auch mit Luft zu tun oder kommt da noch was anderes hinzu?

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (22. November 2015)

Wenn die Stütze nicht rausfährt liegt das meiner Erfahrung eher am Druck. Wenn sie nicht runter will am Öl.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Mit dem original Spritzen ist es eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Durch die Stealth Bauweise wird es halt etwas nervig. Meine Leitung habe ich so stark gekürzt das es immer ziemlich fummelig wird.


Das entlüften des Remote ist ja noch die einfachste Sache am Service,  aber mit Luftkammer und allen Dichtungen, den Messingstiften und richtigem Ölstand ist das noch ziemlich verwirrend für mich. 
Es soll dann auch gleich noch der Connectamajig-Technologie Anschluss eingebaut werden. 
In dem Set sind auch unterschiedlich dicke Messingstifte enthalten mit denen man die optimale Führung einstellen kann. 

Ich warte nur noch auf einen Bastellustschub.

send per tapatapadu


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Jetzt wo die Stütze wieder an der Wärme ist funktioniert es wieder einwand frei.
Was soll man da nun machen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ist es egal die Entlüftung durchzuführen, wenn die Stütze jetzt ja unten ist und nicht hochfährt ?
> Geht ja eigentlich nicht anders in meinem Fall.
> 
> @Comfortbiker
> ...


Ich vermute das durch die Kälte die Ölmenge in der Leitung nicht mehr ausreicht um das Ventil in der Stütze zu öffnen...wenn da ein Ventil ist. 
So reime ich mir das zusammen... soll ja vieles schrumpfen wenn es kalt ist. 



send per tapatapadu


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Also sollte entlüften etwas bringen, da man da die Leitung ja wider mit dem Fluid befüllt.


----------



## Blades (22. November 2015)

@ron101 Die Reverb niemals am Sattel nach oben ziehen.
Davon kann sie beschädigt werden.


----------



## BassT-73 (22. November 2015)

Hallo, weiss jemand welches Innenlager Demontagegerät ich für mein Slide Carbon 9.0 brauche.
Es ist ein Truvativ Pressfit GPX Innenlager. Ich bin mir da sehr unsicher welches das richtige sein könnte.
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruss BassT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Hatte nur 15bar statt 17.2bar drin, könnt das bereits die Lösung gewesen sein?
Oder soll ich mir das Entlüften auch noch antun? 

Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Das Entlüften war wohl eh überfällig, da ist ein sehr dunkles Süppchen rausgekommen.
Mal schauen ob es was gebracht hat bei der nächsten kälte Ausfahrt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Wenn ich gerade am schrauben bin möchte ich noch die neuen Huber Buchsen und Lager beim Monarch reinmachen.
Muss man da speziell etwas beachten? Irgend wo Fett rein oder genau keins oder so?
Danke für Tipps. Kann man das Laufrad drinn lassen oder ist es empfehlenswert dies rauszunehmen?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Nezzar (22. November 2015)

Nope, komplett fettlos montieren. Laufrad kannst du drin lassen bei Buchsenmontage. Wüsste nicht, was das für nen Unterschied machen sollte


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Danke für die Infos.

Cheers
ron


----------



## enno112 (22. November 2015)

Beim Ausbauen aufpassen, dass die Wippe nicht an das Sattelrohr/Rahmen schlägt wenn du das Laufrad drin lässt!
Einfacher ist es aber mit ausgebautem Laufrad.
Buchsen habe ich auch ohne Fett montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (22. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Muss man da speziell etwas beachten? Irgend wo Fett rein oder genau keins oder so?


http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Merci für die Infos.

Hat so weit nun alles geklappt.
Testfahrt erst Morgen Abend möglich.
Mal sehen ob die Reverb nun auch wieder die Kälte aushält.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wenn ich gerade am schrauben bin möchte ich noch die neuen Huber Buchsen und Lager beim Monarch reinmachen.
> Muss man da speziell etwas beachten? Irgend wo Fett rein oder genau keins oder so?
> Danke für Tipps. Kann man das Laufrad drinn lassen oder ist es empfehlenswert dies rauszunehmen?
> 
> ...


Spezialfett
[http://huber-bushings]

Verbessert das EinlaufverhaltenReduziert Reibung und Verschleiß

Ausverkauft

Silikonfreies Wälzlagerfett verwenden

...lt. Huber 
aber ohne Fett geht auch. 




send per tapatapadu


----------



## boarderking (22. November 2015)

nein kein Fett zum Einpressen:

http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/

lt. Huber... 
das Spezialfett kommt danach auf die Achse.


----------



## radmodi (23. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Das Entlüften war wohl eh überfällig, da ist ein sehr dunkles Süppchen rausgekommen.
> Mal schauen ob es was gebracht hat bei der nächsten kälte Ausfahrt.
> 
> Cheers
> ron


...bei mir lag es letzten Sommer am defekten Ventil. Druck war da, aber die Stütze wurde permanent durch Unterdruck hinein gezogen. Neues Ventil eingebaut und die Stütze ist wiede einwandfrei ausgefahren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> nein kein Fett zum Einpressen:
> 
> http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/
> 
> ...


Na klar auf die Achse nach dem Einpressen, 
sonst hätte er ja im Einpressfilmchen Fett benutzt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## ron101 (23. November 2015)

Habe das nun trocken verbaut. Soll ich den nun wieder ausbauen und noch nachfetten?.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Habe das nun trocken verbaut. Soll ich den nun wieder ausbauen und noch nachfetten?.
> Cheers
> ron


Also wenn sich der Bolzen gut in der Buchse dreht würde ich es so lassen. 
Bei mir ging der Bolzen sehr straff durch die Buchse und da habe ich etwas fett benutzt, ob das Silikonfrei ist kann ich nicht genau sagen... ich hoffe mal. 
Nach einiger Zeit werde ich die Buchse nochmal kontrollieren.
Ich habe nur die obere gewechselt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## ron101 (23. November 2015)

Im Garagen Test gieng der Dämpfer resp. die Wippe ser fluffig, glaube da würde Fett keine verbesserung mehr bringen.
Werde das heute Abend mal auf dem Trail testen.

Thanx and Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (23. November 2015)

Reverb funtzt nun auch bei Kälte wieder.

Der Hinterbau mit den neuen Huber Gleitlager und Buchsen, wie Tag und Nacht.
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass dies so viel ausmachen kann.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (23. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Habe das nun trocken verbaut. Soll ich den nun wieder ausbauen und noch nachfetten?.
> Cheers
> ron



Verbessert das EinlaufverhaltenReduziert Reibung und Verschleiß

das sich aber die Huberbuchsen sogar auf die Reverb auswirken verwunder selbst mich


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Verbessert das EinlaufverhaltenReduziert Reibung und Verschleiß
> 
> das sich aber die Huberbuchsen sogar auf die Reverb auswirken verwunder selbst mich


Ist doch ganz logisch, 
leichteres Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers durch die leichtgängigen Huberbuchsen sorgt für weniger Spitzenbelastung bei rauher Fahrbahn in der Reverb. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## ron101 (23. November 2015)

Haha die Huber Lager haben natürlich nix mit der Reverb zu tun  das war ein anderes Problem.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Flozo (24. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Haha die Huber Lager haben natürlich nix mit der Reverb zu tun  das war ein anderes Problem.
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Was hast Du denn genau für Buchsen verbaut? Hast Du einen Link zum Produkt/Verkäufer?

Merci,
Flo


----------



## Schelle (24. November 2015)

@*Flozo*
http://huber-bushings.com/

Über "Kontakt" die Dämpferhersteller, Maße usw. angeben und bestellen.
Die benötigten Maße sollten sich hier finden lassen.


----------



## ron101 (24. November 2015)

Dies war meine Bestellung fürs Slide 160 JG 2014:

Huber empfiehlt bei diesen Massen das 2-teilige Set.

1  Dämpferbuchsensatz	  30,00 EUR
	2x 22,2x8
2  Tool zum ein-/auspressen 7,00 EUR 
3  3 Gleitlager				   5,00 EUR

Wobei die Pos. 3 Reserve ist.

Meine alten metall Lager waren innen übelst rostig und die Buchsen hatten Spiel. Also kein wunder läuft das nun wieder voll geschmeidig ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Dies war meine Bestellung fürs Slide 160 JG 2014:
> 
> Huber empfiehlt bei diesen Massen das 2-teilige Set.
> 
> ...



Ron, und die Huber Buchsen laufen nicht nur besser, sondern sind auch haltbarer, sprich weniger anfällig gegen Rost etc.?


----------



## filiale (25. November 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ron, und die Huber Buchsen laufen nicht nur besser, sondern sind auch haltbarer, sprich weniger anfällig gegen Rost etc.?



ja das ist korrekt !


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> ja das ist korrekt !



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Dies war meine Bestellung fürs Slide 160 JG 2014:
> 
> Huber empfiehlt bei diesen Massen das 2-teilige Set.
> 
> ...


Wenn sich der Bolzen sehr schwer, wie bei meinem Set, in der Buchse drehen lässt, einfach die Buchse nochmal auspressen und etwas mit einer scharfen, feinen Flachfeile von außen abfeilen. Aber Vorsicht, nicht zu viel wegnehmen. 
Dadurch wird die Buchse weniger beim Einpressen gedrückt und der Bolzen geht nicht so schwer. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Flozo (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich danke Euch!


----------



## reflux (4. Dezember 2015)

ich wollte mir jetzt Offset Buchsen bestellen, da ich endlich ne 170er Kurbel ergattert haben.
Ich wollte die von Burgtec bestellen 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=&pnr=21068
nur sind die ja gar nicht 22,2, sondern nur 22x8

würden die passen ?
http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/UPGR...rer-Lagerpunk-222-x-8-x-2-Offset-HERB-160/180

oder würdet ihr etwas anderes empfehlen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> ich wollte mir jetzt Offset Buchsen bestellen, da ich endlich ne 170er Kurbel ergattert haben.
> Ich wollte die von Burgtec bestellen
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=&pnr=21068
> nur sind die ja gar nicht 22,2, sondern nur 22x8
> ...


Ich habe bedenken, daß du die Buchsen nicht so anbrummen kannst ohne das sie sich nach einer Weile verdrehen. 
Die Buchse wird ja zwischen Carbon geklemmt. 
Ist aber nur meine gefühlte Meinung. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## reflux (4. Dezember 2015)

@supermanlovers hat da doch Erfahrung


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe bedenken, daß du die Buchsen nicht so anbrummen kannst ohne das sie sich nach einer Weile verdrehen.


Die Sorge ist nicht völlig unbegründet. Ist mir aber noch nicht passiert. Falls man "Angst" hat kann man ja nur die untere Offsetbuchse verbauen. Die kann sich durch die Kraftrichtung nur nach oben verdrehen (wo sich ja auch hin soll).
Man hat dann halt nur -0,5°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (5. Dezember 2015)

Hab sie mal bestellt und werde berichten - verdrehen,tretlagerhöhe und wie es mit 170mm Kurbel ist


----------



## Doomassen (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Männer,
Ich möchte mir einen neuen Lenker für mein Slide Carbon 160 Bj. 2015
Farbe blau.
Orginal ist ein Raceface Turbine orange verbaut.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen ? 
Ich dachte auch an 35 Klemmung .
Ihr könnt auch ein paar Bilder posten.
Danke


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Dezember 2015)

Warum willst du tauschen? Bei 35mm und Carbon ist die Auswahl recht bescheiden.
Kannst zwischen RF Next und Easton Havoc wählen. Sind im Prinzip die gleichen Lenker. 
Afaik hat Acros inzwischen auch was im Angebot. Preislich, technisch und vom Gewicht nehmen die
sich alle nichts. Kannst also den günstigsten oder schönsten nehmen.


----------



## Doomassen (6. Dezember 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Warum willst du tauschen? Bei 35mm und Carbon ist die Auswahl recht bescheiden.
> Kannst zwischen RF Next und Easton Havoc wählen. Sind im Prinzip die gleichen Lenker.
> Afaik hat Acros inzwischen auch was im Angebot. Preislich, technisch und vom Gewicht nehmen die
> sich alle nichts. Kannst also den günstigsten oder schönsten nehmen.


Weil ich mal was Neues möchte.
Ich würde auch ein  Alulenker kaufen .


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Dezember 2015)

Darin sehe ich zwar keinen Sinn aber was soll's. 
Dann kauf Sixpack oder Easton. Beides schwerer und bunt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2015)

Der echte Grund sind hässliche Kratzer am Lenker. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Doomassen (6. Dezember 2015)

Grund ist das mir der orginale Vorbau von 65 zu lang ist. Habe so an 50 Vorbau gedacht und an eine 35 Klemmung . Sieht für mich cooler aus .


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir erstmal einen einfachen, kurzen Vorbau von Spank angebaut... der originale war mir auch zu lang. 





...den habe ich auch noch daliegen. 

Aber im Ernst, für das Geld kannste dir auch neue Reifen kaufen 
...der Lenker sieht doch gut aus. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Alumini (6. Dezember 2015)

Race Face Turbine mit 35mm Klemmung. Leicht und stabil. Ahhh, warte...


----------



## reflux (7. Dezember 2015)

Hab noch nen ritchey Trail wcs mit 45mm rumliegen - aber 31,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (7. Dezember 2015)

Doomassen schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> Ich möchte mir einen neuen Lenker für mein Slide Carbon 160 Bj. 2015
> Farbe blau.
> Orginal ist ein Raceface Turbine orange verbaut.
> ...



Race Face sixc carbon, 35mm Rise, für mehr Kniefreiheit, 35mm Klemmung, an aktuell 50mm RF Vorbau, ca, 135,-EUR, von 800mm auf 760mm
gekürzt.


----------



## Doomassen (7. Dezember 2015)

radmodi schrieb:


> Race Face sixc carbon, 35mm Rise, für mehr Kniefreiheit, 35mm Klemmung, an aktuell 50mm RF Vorbau, ca, 135,-EUR, von 800mm auf 760mm
> gekürzt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ron101 (7. Dezember 2015)

Joystick Analog und halt blau anmalen ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## reflux (10. Dezember 2015)

bin gerad beim Aufbau irritiert...was kommt alles auf die Achse der sram Kurbel und in welcher Reihenfolge ?

Antrieb erst diese Wellenscheibe oder, dann dieses Gummiplättchen 
und nich Antriebsseite nur das Gummiplättchen?


----------



## ron101 (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Du den genauen Typ weisst, findest Du ev. eine Montage Anleitung unter:
https://www.sram.com/
Cheers
ron


----------



## cemetery (11. Dezember 2015)




----------



## reflux (11. Dezember 2015)

Danke - bin schlauer .
Welche Räder in der selben federwegsklasse haben eigentlich ein ähnliches tiefes tretlager wie das slide ?


----------



## Schelle (12. Dezember 2015)

Cube Stereo 160


----------



## ravenride (12. Dezember 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo die Stütze wieder an der Wärme ist funktioniert es wieder einwand frei.
> Was soll man da nun machen?


War bei mir genauso, aufgrund der kalten temperatur ging sie nicht mehr hoch und das mitten auf dem trail. Kurz angehalten und an der fernbedienung die geschwindigkeit verstellt, danach ging die reverb wieder hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nunni (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß, ich bin hier im Slide Carbon Forum, aber habt Ihr das Swoop 170 10.0 gesehen? ... was mach ich denn jetzt nur mit meinem Slide Carbon?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2015)

Nunni schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich bin hier im Slide Carbon Forum, aber habt Ihr das Swoop 170 10.0 gesehen? ... was mach ich denn jetzt nur mit meinem Slide Carbon?


Schenke es deinem Sohn...


----------



## supermanlovers (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich warte einfach auf das Swoop Carbon 2017


----------



## ron101 (23. Dezember 2015)

hmm was kanns denn was mein 160er nicht könnte?
Sind dann doch noch 2.85 kg Gewichtsunterschied.
Aber auf jeden fall ein cooler Hobel.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (23. Dezember 2015)

Nunni schrieb:


> ... was mach ich denn jetzt nur mit meinem Slide Carbon?



Fahren was sonst!  Optisch gefällt mir das Swoop auch, hat aber eine extreme Geometrie und ist sackschwer...


----------



## Nunni (23. Dezember 2015)

Da habt Ihr wohl recht, danke. So bleibe ich bei meiner Kiste und konzentriere mich auf`s  Tuning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (24. Dezember 2015)

vom Federweg her ists ja nur 1cm mehr.

Cheers
ron


----------



## FrankNL (3. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## ~joe~ (10. Januar 2016)

Jemand Interesse an nen Slide Carbon 8.0 Rahmen von 2015 bzw sogar das ganze Rad?


----------



## filiale (10. Januar 2016)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an nen Slide Carbon 8.0 Rahmen von 2015 bzw sogar das ganze Rad?



Größe, Preis, Bikemarkt ?


----------



## biking-wc (11. Januar 2016)

Hi,
wieder mal ne Dämpferfrage. Es wurde zwar schon alles mögliche beantwortet - ich kann aber mit den verwendeten Abkürzungen nicht wirklich immer was anfangen.
Wenn ich bei einem Systemgewicht exkl. Rad von 80-85 kg einen RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir Dämpfer Modell 2016
im Tune M/M verbaue mache ich doch keinen Fehler?
Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Trinkflasche aus - geht sich das noch aus? Findet das alles Platz?


----------



## T212 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich habe einen Trinkflaschenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung, das geht problemlos mit 0,75l-Flaschen. Ansonsten kriegste nur kleine Flaschen reingedemmelt...

Hier ein Bild (Rahmengröße L):


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Januar 2016)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Hi,
> wieder mal ne Dämpferfrage. Es wurde zwar schon alles mögliche beantwortet - ich kann aber mit den verwendeten Abkürzungen nicht wirklich immer was anfangen.
> Wenn ich bei einem Systemgewicht exkl. Rad von 80-85 kg einen RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir Dämpfer Modell 2016
> im Tune M/M verbaue mache ich doch keinen Fehler?
> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Trinkflasche aus - geht sich das noch aus? Findet das alles Platz?


Trinkflasche ist bei Rahmengr. S+M fast nicht möglich. Tune M/M geht, bei Debon drei bis fünf spacer je nach Fahrweise.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## biking-wc (12. Januar 2016)

Danke
@T212 u. Bodo
Habe Rahmengröße M - da ich mit Flasche unterwegs bin muss ich mir das noch weiter überlegen mit dem RS Monarch Plus RC3. Derzeit geht sich bei mir eine 800 ml Flasche aus bei normalem Flaschenhalter. Notfalls muss ich auf Trinkblase umsteigen.


----------



## ruedigold (13. Januar 2016)

Welcher Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Entnahme passt denn auch optisch (kl. Flasche) zum 8.0/2015?


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Januar 2016)

Ich benutze gelegentlich diesen http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=147449;menu=1000,5,128,68;mid[155]=1;pgc[94]=318
Gibts in verschiedenen Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (15. Januar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich benutze gelegentlich diesen http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=147449;menu=1000,5,128,68;mid[155]=1;pgc[94]=318
> Gibts in verschiedenen Farben


Packt das Teil auch richtig zu und hält die Flasche auch im groben Gelände?
Hast du die teure Carbon Variante oder die Komposit?


----------



## supermanlovers (15. Januar 2016)

Meine 750ml Specialized Flaschen werden auch auf ruppigen Abfahrten gehalten. 1-2 mal im Jahr fliegt schon mal eine raus.

Ich nutze die einfache Plastik Version.


----------



## troy_lee_666 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich benutze folgende Kombination im Slide 8.0 in Größe S und hatte damit noch nie Probleme. Man muss da halt öfter nachfüllen.
Specialized Zee Cage II mit Elite Iceberg 500ml. Aber auch die Camelbak Podium Chill 610ml passt noch rein.


----------



## tapfererkrieger (17. Januar 2016)

War Heute ein Bisschen im Schnee spielen:





Da aber fast mehr Schlamm als Schnee auf der Strecke war, musste das Slide natürlich noch schnell gewaschen werden. Obwohl schnell anders ist, dass Schnee/Schlamm gemisch war dank tiefen Temperaturen schon leicht gefrohren... :-(


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Januar 2016)

Rad ein und zwei sind meins. das dritte hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## biking-wc (19. Januar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Meine 750ml Specialized Flaschen werden auch auf ruppigen Abfahrten gehalten. 1-2 mal im Jahr fli....


Danke für die Infos.
Wollte ursprünglich wissen ob ein Flaschenhalter bei Rahmengröße M mit Monarch Debon Air PLUS funktioniert. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Januar 2016)

Nach ein paar Touren möchte ich kurz was zum Bos Kirk sagen.



Die Abstimmung von Bos passt fast perfekt. Eine Anpassung der Progression wie beim Monarch+ DebonAir war nicht nötig. Lediglich die Zugstufe musste ich um 1 Click verstellen. 
Das schönste ist aber die gefühlt sehr lineare Kennlinie. Speziell im mittleren FW Bereich ist der Monarch für meinem Geschmack zu stark durchgesackt und hat sich dadurch leblos angefühlt. Das macht der Kirk überhaupt nicht. Er liefert in jeden FW Bereich mehr Feedback vom Untergrund. 

Der Kirk ist natürlich verdammt teuer. Durch den günstigen Rahmenpreis kostet die Kombo immer noch viel weniger als Giant, Trek und Co. Daher ist das für mich völlig okay.
Ich bin vor allem gespannt ob mein Bike jetzt mit dem Giant Reign Carbon meines Schwagers mithalten kann.
Das ist derzeit mein Traumbike. War letzten Sommer nur zu schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## biking-wc (20. Januar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin vor allem gespannt ob mein Bike jetzt mit dem Giant Reign Carbon meines Schwagers mithalten kann.
> Das ist derzeit mein Traumbike. War letzten Sommer nur zu schwer zu bekommen.



Rein optisch schaut für mich das Reign schon sehr abfahrtslastig aus - da wird dann der Dämpfer am Slide auch nicht so viel helfen. Kommt immer etwas auf den persönlichen Einsatzzweck an wo die Vor- u. Nachteile liegen.
Hoffe du kannst uns bald was drüber berichten.


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Januar 2016)

Der Kirk geht sehr gut, hatte aber bei Mustern sehr unterschiedliche Qualität und das zu diesen
Preis. Mit den Gaint wollte ich in Brixen mal Fahren . Bin aber Gescheitert ging auf meine 102 kg.
nicht Einzustellen. Es wird wohl immer eine Frage sein wie viel DH und AM Eigenschaften gibt man
einen Bike mit. Klar ist das neue 160er mehr Abwärts Gene bekommt, möchte aber die guten Touren
Eigenschaften erhalten.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (20. Januar 2016)

Ja bitte nicht zu abfahtslastig bauen, finde gerade das beim slide carbon sehr gut das es so schön ausgewogen ist.
Bin einfach kein Freund dieser super flachen Lw und ellenlangen Radstände, deshalb musste mein Icb auch wieder gehen ​


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Januar 2016)

biking-wc schrieb:


> da wird dann der Dämpfer am Slide auch nicht so viel helfen.


Daher fahre ich auch eine 170er 36 und Offsetbuchsen. So habe ich jetzt für meinen Geschmack das Maximum rausgeholt.



rider1970 schrieb:


> Ja bitte nicht zu abfahtslastig bauen, finde gerade das beim slide carbon sehr gut das es so schön ausgewogen ist.


Für die Tourenfahrer gibts doch das Slide 140.
Tourenbikes gibts doch eh genug.

Dagegen ist die Auswahl an "günstigen" Carbon Race Enduros ziemlich überschaubar. Spontan fällt mir nur das leider recht schwere Capra ein.(Das Capra kann aber von der Verabeitungsqualität nicht mit dem Slide mithalten) Nomad, Reign, Slash, Dune etc. gehen erst bei 4000€ los.

Daher freue ich mich schon auf das 2017er Slide 160


----------



## ibislover (20. Januar 2016)

daumen drücken das es nicht in die richtung geht von der du träumst!
nach nomad, reign und meinem geliebten mojo hd3 macht das 10.0 so richtig laune. hoch wie runter. die limitierte dämpferwahl und dass kein gescheiter winkelsteuerstz passt (außer ein auf maß gefertigter) sind die einzigst kleinen mankos. kinematik und geo sind top.
ausstattung sowieso.

@BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes  bitte, bitte nicht übertreiben mit dem neuen slide. baut kein blow bike mit killer radstand und rießem reach!


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Januar 2016)

Nein ein Bike das da den oberen Rand abdecken soll haben wir mit den 170er. Aber auch das fährt
im Vergleich zu oben Erwähnten wirklich angenehm, müsst ihr unbedingt mal fahren, den langen
Radstand merkt man nur in sehr sehr engen Kehren. Aber das Swopp 160 AL wie auch das Slide
160 Carbon werden nicht so Extrem, für was auch mir haben da ja ein Top Teil . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein ein Bike das da den oberen Rand abdecken soll haben wir mit den 170er. Aber auch das fährt
> im Vergleich zu oben Erwähnten wirklich angenehm, müsst ihr unbedingt mal fahren, den langen
> Radstand merkt man nur in sehr sehr engen Kehren. Aber das Swopp 160 AL wie auch das Slide
> 160 Carbon werden nicht so Extrem, für was auch mir haben da ja ein Top Teil . Gruß Bodo



Bodo, wir nehmen dich beim Wort.


----------



## Blades (21. Januar 2016)

Swoop 160 Al heißt 160er aus Aluminium?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (21. Januar 2016)

Ein 160er Swoop ist in der Tat seltsam.


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Januar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ein 160er Swoop ist in der Tat seltsam.


Ob das Bike dann Slide oder Swoop ist kommt später, ich hab es erst mal Swoop genannt da es
den Rohrsatz des 170er hat nur ohne Flip Chip und in M mit einer 443 Reach bei 160er Gabel.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Blades (21. Januar 2016)

Alu oder Carbon?
Danke schonmal für die bisherige Erleuchtung um den Namen


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. Januar 2016)

Blades schrieb:


> Alu oder Carbon?
> Danke schonmal für die bisherige Erleuchtung um den Namen



Rohrsatz! Dann kann's ja nur ein Alurahmen sein...


----------



## ron101 (22. Januar 2016)

Na dann freu ich mich mal auf die MY17 und hoffe, dass es eine einfarbige schlichte Version geben wird, wie damals die 8SE oder so.

Cheers
ron


----------



## reflux (23. Januar 2016)

Ich denke darüber nach meinen slide Carbon Rahmen abzugeben (2014 rot/8.0 se Rahmen) 22" bei Interesse mir schreiben


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Januar 2016)

Was soll es stattdessen sein?


----------



## reflux (24. Januar 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Was soll es stattdessen sein?


Völlig unklar - es soll auch nur was Neues werden wenn der alte weggeht


----------



## Beansi (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre auch ein Radon Slide 9.0 Carbon aus 2015.

Wollte meinen Dämpfer (Rock shox RT3) ausstauschen und hab mir einen. Cane Creek DB Air CS XVOL besorgt. (Gleiches Einbaumaß 216mmx63)

Wie ich jetzt merke passt der Dämpfer wohl nicht in meinen Rahmen... 
Die (vergrößerte) Luftkammer (XVOL) ist so breit, dass ich den Dämpfer zwar in die untere Aufhängung bekommen ihn dann aber nicht mehr in die Wippe einbauen kann, da er mit der Luftkammer an das Sitzrohr stößt.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der CC DB Air OHNE XVOL sich einbauen lässt? Dann könnte ich die Luftkammer eventuell wechseln...
Ich befürchte allerdings auch mit kleinerer Luftkammer passt er nicht, da diese laut Herstellerangabe nur 2mm weniger Durchmesser hat (wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe)

Mir bleibt nur noch die Möglichkeit den Dämpfer "falschrum" einzubauen (Luftkammer an Wippe und Tauchrohr nach unten).
Wobei das auch sehr knapp wird. Im Stand scheint er zu passen. Weiß nicht ob er bei einem Test irgendwo anschlägt..
Und den Climb switch zu betätigen dürfte dann auch recht schwer werden 

Hab grad ein Beispiel gefunden, wie es in etwa aussehn würde:
(dieser hat noch keinen Climb switch, daher ist es eher egal wie rum)







Also nochmal die Frage:
Hat jemand schon einen Cane Creek DB in einem Slide verbaut? Erfahrungen? Danke!


----------



## supermanlovers (26. Januar 2016)

Erstaunlich das der DDBA mit der Luftkammer oben an die Wippe passt. War bei meinem getesteten Float X2 trotz konischer Bauform unmöglich. Der Vivid Air hat auch nicht gepasst.

Teste doch einfach ob es funktioniert. Druck reduzieren und vorsichtig einfedern.

Falls es nicht funktioniert dann kauf dir einen 053 s3c2r, Inline oder Kirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beansi (26. Januar 2016)

ich hab ihn bisher nur ohne Bushings einmal (falschrum) eingehängt, um eine Idee zu bekommen ob es passt. Lies sich aber nicht genau sagen^^
Werd nachher mal zum Bikeshop, dann versuch ich den da mal einzubauen und hab jmd. der drauf schaut wenn ich den Dämpfer belaste.

Danke für die Alternativvorschläge..  ich hoffe aber noch den irgendwie rein zu bekommen 

UPDATE:
Also der CC DB AIR XVOL passt nicht ins Slide... ob die normale Version (ohne XVOL) passt, kann ich leider auch nicht abschätzen, daher werde ich mich nun für einen anderen Dämpfer entscheiden...

Kirk/SRC2R wohl sind mit dem DB Air von der Performance vergleichbar.
Gibts dazu gute Erfahrungsberichte? Ein paar kurze tests hab ich schon gelesen.

Momentan interessiert mich der Inline etwas mehr, da auch gebraucht gut zu bekommen.
Hat den schon mal jmd. ans Limit gebracht? Gibts bekannte Nachteile bei dem Dämpfer?
Bin im Sommer in Österreich unterwegs, da wird der Dämpfer wohl viele lange Downhills schlucken müssen (Saalbach etc), an sonsten fahre ich eher hauptsächlich technische Singletrails (La Palma/Mallorca/etc). Da dürfte der Inline generell reichen oder gibts andere Empfehlungen (bzw. welcher von den dreien eignet sich am besten)?


----------



## firevsh2o (29. Januar 2016)

Beansi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Momentan interessiert mich der Inline etwas mehr, ...



Der Inline passt doch auch nicht, oder? Der baut doch wegen des großen "Kopfes" sehr breit. Ein Freund von mir hat den in seinem Stereo (dort hat es auch geheißen - der passt nicht ;-) und so nach Augenschein hätte ich gesagt, der kollidiert mit der Wippe im Slide. Ich könnte mir das aber bei Bedarf morgen näher ansehen.


----------



## rallleb (29. Januar 2016)

Beim DB Inline, solltest Du immer einen Reservedämpfer im Rucksack haben
Habe mich auch mal dafür interessiert, mit dem Ergebnis, zu anfällig!
Kann man auch wunderbar im Bikemarkt beobachten' frisch vom Service' 'ungefahren aus Garantie abwicklung'
Einfach mal zw den Zeilen lesen


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Januar 2016)

Aus dem Grund habe ich damals auch auf den Inline verzichtet. 

Nachdem Marzocchi gerettet wurde kann man den 053 sicher mal testen.


----------



## Beansi (29. Januar 2016)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Der Inline passt doch auch nicht, oder? Der baut doch wegen des großen "Kopfes" sehr breit. (...) Ich könnte mir das aber bei Bedarf morgen näher ansehen.



Wäre nett, wenn du das checken könntest!

Das mit den gebrauchten/neuen Inlines ist mir auch (negativ) aufgefallen. Aber andersrum.. 200€ für nen Dämpfer mit voller Garantie und Potential klingt auch net so schlecht.

Falls er passt lass ich es wohl mal drauf ankommen..Reservedämpfer hätte ich ja dann noch


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2016)

Sowas kann nur von mir kommen. 






...fahre ich seit Anfang an und die empfindliche Stütze bleibt sauber.


----------



## Dusius (31. Januar 2016)

Sieh schäbig aus und brauchen tust du das sowas von nicht.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (31. Januar 2016)

Revision nach Saison Zwei (3TKm, kein Wintereinsatz) - keine besonderen Aufälligkeiten, alle Wälzlager inkl. Steuersatz noch i.O., Gleitbuchsen der Dämpferaufnahme schwergängig aber ohne Spiel. Dämpfer und Gabel habe ich einen Luftkammerservice gegönnt und die Bremsflüssigkeit mitsamt Belägen (1. Satz) gewechselt - bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad!


----------



## firevsh2o (31. Januar 2016)

Beansi schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn du das checken könntest!
> 
> Das mit den gebrauchten/neuen Inlines ist mir auch (negativ) aufgefallen. Aber andersrum.. 200€ für nen Dämpfer mit voller Garantie und Potential klingt auch net so schlecht.
> 
> Falls er passt lass ich es wohl mal drauf ankommen..Reservedämpfer hätte ich ja dann noch



Also wir haben uns das gestern nochmal angesehen. Ok, wir waren wieder zu faul, den Dämpfer probeweise wirklich umzubauen, aber ich meine, dass beim Slide einfach unten zu wenig Platz zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Sitzrohr ist. Da schlägt dann die Aircan oder der Kopf an. Mir kommt auch vor, dass der Bodo hier irgendwo geschrieben hat, dass der Dämpfer nicht passt. Hab diese Aussage aber mit der Suche nicht mehr gefunden. Ich bin übrigens mit meinem Monarch zufrieden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (31. Januar 2016)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> dass beim Slide einfach unten zu wenig Platz zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Sitzrohr ist. Da schlägt dann die Aircan oder der Kopf an.


Ich hoffe das dieser "Konstruktionsfehler" beim neuen Slide nicht wiederholt wird. 
5mm mehr Platz und man könnte größere Dämpfer montieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Sieh schäbig aus und brauchen tust du das sowas von nicht.


Die meisten fahren ein noch hässlicheren Marshguard an der Gabel um die Rohre und ein bisschen das Gesicht zu schützen, da fällt das kleine Läppchen an der Stütze kaum auf. Erst recht nicht wenn mein Hintern mit den der weiten Hose übern Hinterrad hängt.

Aber im Ernst, selbst bei heftig Schlamm auf der Strecke bleibt die Stütze sauber...bis jetzt noch keinen Service gemacht, trotzdem geht das Teil noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## supermanlovers (31. Januar 2016)

Der Marshguard dient nur dazu die Brille sauber zu halten. Ohne müsste ich ständig putzen. 

Gabel, Dämpfer und Stütze werden von den Abstreifern sauber gehalten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Gabel, Dämpfer und Stütze werden von den Abstreifern sauber gehalten.



Meinen Abstreifern geht es wie deiner Brille, ohne die Schützer müsste ich die regelmäßig tauschen...mach ich aber nur ungern und sehr selten. 





...sieht man nur wenn man es weiß 
(13,48 kg wie es da steht)


----------



## ron101 (31. Januar 2016)

Geht eigentlich die Schaltkabelhülle vom Schalthebel durch den Rahmen bis zum Wechsler oder ist die zweiteilig?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich die Schaltkabelhülle vom Schalthebel durch den Rahmen bis zum Wechsler oder ist die zweiteilig?
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Ist geteilt und wird über die Aluteile unten im Unterrohr gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radmodi (1. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sowas kann nur von mir kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir! Ein Stück alter Schlauch und 2 Kabelbinder. (Der Clip hat was von nem Gruselfilm, genial!)


----------



## Beansi (1. Februar 2016)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Also wir haben uns das gestern nochmal angesehen. Ok, wir waren wieder zu faul, den Dämpfer probeweise wirklich umzubauen, aber ich meine, dass beim Slide einfach unten zu wenig Platz zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Sitzrohr ist. Da schlägt dann die Aircan oder der Kopf an. Mir kommt auch vor, dass der Bodo hier irgendwo geschrieben hat, dass der Dämpfer nicht passt. Hab diese Aussage aber mit der Suche nicht mehr gefunden. Ich bin übrigens mit meinem Monarch zufrieden....


 


supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das dieser "Konstruktionsfehler" beim neuen Slide nicht wiederholt wird.
> 5mm mehr Platz und man könnte größere Dämpfer montieren.


 
Ok, schade.. Danke fürs nachschauen..!
Bin mit dem Slide echt sehr zufrieden, aber diese Konstruktion kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen...

Hat denn jemand den Kirk im Slide verbaut? oder den Marzocchi 053?


----------



## supermanlovers (1. Februar 2016)

Beansi schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand den Kirk im Slide verbaut? oder den Marzocchi 053?


Ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen den Kirk. Eine Seite zuvor habe ich kurz meinen Eindruck geschildert.


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2016)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Revision nach Saison Zwei (3TKm, kein Wintereinsatz) - keine besonderen Aufälligkeiten, alle Wälzlager inkl. Steuersatz noch i.O., Gleitbuchsen der Dämpferaufnahme schwergängig aber ohne Spiel. Dämpfer und Gabel habe ich einen Luftkammerservice gegönnt und die Bremsflüssigkeit mitsamt Belägen (1. Satz) gewechselt - bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad!



1 Satz Beläge in 2 Saisons? Hast du so wenig HM auf deinen Strecken?

Danke für die Mühe des Berichtes.

Grüße


----------



## ron101 (1. Februar 2016)

Passt dieses Set bei SRAM X01 um das Schaltkabel und den hinteren Teil der Hülle zu ersetzen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-schaltzug-set-road-und-mtb-schwarz-417517/wg_id-474

Cheers
ron


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Februar 2016)

passt für vorn und hinten.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (1. Februar 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> 1 Satz Beläge in 2 Saisons? Hast du so wenig HM auf deinen Strecken?



Nicht unbedingt wenig aber die Abfahrten sind halt nicht so steil und ich relativ leicht und außerdem ein Schönwetterfahrer! Hat mich auch gewundert das die solange gehalten haben, sind aber jetzt bis kurz vors Blech runter...


----------



## Dusius (1. Februar 2016)

Ich empfelhe dir aber einen gescheiten zu kaufen von Jagwire z.b  Ich selber habe den hier Link klar der is nicht billig, aber ich hatte auch schon billige und der etwas teuerere heir ist sein Geld sowas von wert!

Würde die sofort wieder kaufen.

Edit: ist bei BD sogar günstiger  Link


----------



## ron101 (1. Februar 2016)

@Dusius Danke für den Link (Preis spielt mir nicht so ein Rolle), passen die auch für 1x11?

PS: Hatte meine Letzten Bremsbeläge etwa 4-5 Monate im Einsatz. 
Zum Schluss nur noch mit den Alu Plättchen gebremst, Belag war keiner mehr drauf 

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (1. Februar 2016)

Also es geht dir ja nur um den Schaltzug und die Hülle oder? der ist es recht egal ob du 3, 4 10 oder 11 Gänge hast   Fahre ja selber 1x10. Im Set sind halt zwei Schaltzüge dirn von denen du einen nicht verwenden kannst weil er zu kurz ist. eventuell gibt es das Zeug auch einzeln kan habe damals einfach das Set gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryan.raffi (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen


Ich möchte mir endlich wieder ein neues Bike zulegen. Mein letztes ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, hat aber sehr gut standgehalten.
Auf der Suche nach einem Enduro Bike bin ich neben, dem Cube Stereo 160 C:62SL oder C:68, dem YT Capra auf das Radon Slide 160 Carbon 9.0HD gestossen.
Wie verhält sich der Rahmen bei richtigem Enduro Einsatz? Also auch mal Abfahrten die mehr einer DH Strecke ähneln als etwas anders.
Die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus scheint ja relativ linear zu verlaufen. Sind beim Monarch Dämpfer schon Volumenspacer eingebaut?
Der Einsatzzweck sollte eher in Richtung Abfahrt gehen, jedoch muss man auch erst mal oben ankommen um die Abfahrt zu rocken.
Passt dieses Bike überhaupt zu diesem Einsatzzweck? Es ist ja in der Kategorie Enduro, von dem her sollte es Passen!?


Gruess Raffi


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (1. Februar 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich empfelhe dir aber einen gescheiten zu kaufen von Jagwire z.b  Ich selber habe den hier Link klar der is nicht billig, aber ich hatte auch schon billige und der etwas teuerere heir ist sein Geld sowas von wert!
> 
> Würde die sofort wieder kaufen.
> 
> Edit: ist bei BD sogar günstiger  Link



Ich hab' diesen (http://jagwire.com/products/v/mountain_elite_sealed_shift) verbaut, ist vom Shifter bis zum Schaltwerk komplett gedichtet im Innenliner verlegt...


----------



## zwergy (1. Februar 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also es geht dir ja nur um den Schaltzug und die Hülle oder? der ist es recht egal ob du 3, 4 10 oder 11 Gänge hast   Fahre ja selber 1x10. Im Set sind halt zwei Schaltzüge dirn von denen du einen nicht verwenden kannst weil er zu kurz ist. eventuell gibt es das Zeug auch einzeln kan habe damals einfach das Set gekauft.


Ein Schaltzug kostet 1,90 EUR und dazu noch eine Außenhülle vom Jagwire oder Shimano für 2,50€/m und eine Endhülse. In der Summe also max 10 EUR.


----------



## Dusius (1. Februar 2016)

Es gibt deutliche unterschiede bei den Hüllen! Hülle ist also nicht gleich hülle. Muss aber jeder selber wissen was ihm das wert is. und mit 10€ hast du halt das billige Zeug, für mich keine Option.


----------



## supermanlovers (1. Februar 2016)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich der Rahmen bei richtigem Enduro Einsatz? Also auch mal Abfahrten die mehr einer DH Strecke ähneln als etwas anders.
> Die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus scheint ja relativ linear zu verlaufen. Sind beim Monarch Dämpfer schon Volumenspacer eingebaut?
> Der Einsatzzweck sollte eher in Richtung Abfahrt gehen, jedoch muss man auch erst mal oben ankommen um die Abfahrt zu rocken.



Wenn du ein eher abfahrtslastiges Enduro suchst, würde ich das Slide von der Liste streichen. Ein linearen Hinterbau mit einem progressiven Dämpfer auszugleichen ist genau der falsche Weg imo.

Es ist ein gutes Bike, aber im DH gibt es einfach deutlich potentere Räder.

Such dir was aus:
Transition Patrol
Trek Slash
Giant Reign
SantaCruz Nomad
YT Capra
Mondraker Foxy


----------



## Dusius (1. Februar 2016)

Also richtiger Enduro einsatz ist gar kein Problem. Wenn es mehr als Enduro sein soll würde ich ein Freerider nehmen. Wenn ich heute ein Bike kaufen würde dann wäre es glaub das Capra, nicht weil das slide schlecht ist, eher weil das capra einfach ein stück schöner is .

Aber wenn es wirklich um Enduro geht machst mit dem Slide nichts falsch. (meine Meinung)

Edit: und klar da oben sind nette bikes aufgelistetr die aber auch zum Teil das doppelte oder noch mehr kosten. Das is doch kein vergleich


----------



## ron101 (1. Februar 2016)

Habe mal was gelesen von Sram Schaltzüge habe kleinere Kabeldurchmesser als die von Shimano oder sowas, daher war ich mir nicht sicher ob das dann passt.

Hat mir hinten an der Kettenstrebe einen Kabelbinder gelöst während ich voll am runter Ballern war. Da ich mit Kopfhörern fuhr und der Sound recht laut eingestellt war, habe ich es erst unten bemerkt, dass die Seitenstollen des Reifens schon die halbe Hülle durchgeraspelt hatten.
Hatte zum glöck noch Kabelbinder im Rucksack mit bei.

Seiher kann ich allerdings nicht mehr aufs 42 Ritzel schalten. Am Wechsler scheint jedoch alles OK zusein. Könnte es daran liegen, dass es das Schaltkabel lahm gezogen hat? Die restlichen Gänge schalten soweit noch einigermassen OK.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Dusius (1. Februar 2016)

musst mal am trigger nachspannen, es ist recht egal ob du züge von shaimao oder sram nimmst. Bei dem Set da sind welche mit Teflon beschichtung dabei, kannst danach aber auch irgend welche rein machen.


----------



## ron101 (1. Februar 2016)

OK Teflon beschichtet tönt immer gut, war bei den Dämpfergleitlager auch voll der bringer, werd mir die bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Februar 2016)

Sagt mal, @Radon-Bikes @BODOPROBST , in der neuen MountainBike ist ein Enduro-Test. Es heißt dort, die Readktion habe auch ein Slide 160 angefordert. Aber: "Radon zog den Vorjahressieger Slide Carbon 160 kurz vor Testbeginn zurück." Warum?


----------



## supermanlovers (1. Februar 2016)

Warum sollte man dem Käse Blatt ein Bike schicken? Abgesehen davon hat sich am Bike doch nichts wichtiges geändert.


----------



## ron101 (2. Februar 2016)

@Dusius Die Zugspannung habe ich aufs maximum erhöt, mehr geht nicht.
Bringt es was, wenn ich das Kabel beim Wechsler nachziehen? Halt bis die neuen Jagwire Teile kommen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> @Dusius Die Zugspannung habe ich aufs maximum erhöt, mehr geht nicht.
> Bringt es was, wenn ich das Kabel beim Wechsler nachziehen? Halt bis die neuen Jagwire Teile kommen.
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Schau mal, ob sich der Schaltkäfig bis zum großen Blatt bewegen lässt. Eventuell hat sich das Schaltauge verdreht. 
Am besten die Kette öffnen, auf das kleinste Ritzel schalten und mit der Hand das Schaltwerk überprüfen. Die obere Schaltrolle sollte ordentlich unter dem großen Ritzel stehen genauso wie unter dem Kleinsten. 
Eventuell Schaltauge neu ausrichten und die Endanschlagschrauben am Schaltwerk nachstellen. 
Wenn alles gut, Kette wieder drauf und Zug einstellen. 
Schalthebel auf kleinsten/schnellsten Gang stellen, Klemmschraube für den Zug am Schaltwerk lösen (Kette muss auf dem kleinsten Ritzel liegen), den Zugversteller am Schalthebel ganz rein und eine Umdrehung wieder rausdrehen, schauen das die Zughülle ordentlich in den Aufnahmen sitzt und nun den Bowdenzug mit der Hand am Schaltwerk straff ziehen und fest klemmen. 
Jetzt müsste alles sauber schalten, ev. an der Stellschraube etwas nachstellen. 
Achso, wenn der Zug gelöst ist, überprüfen ob er sich leicht in der Hülle verschieben lässt.


----------



## ron101 (2. Februar 2016)

@Comfortbiker 
Danke werde es ausprobieren. 
Als es am Reifen streifte hat es den Zug schon etwas rausgezogen, vermutlich wohl auch an der Klemmschraube beim Wechsler. Dass es dadurch die Einstellschrauben verstellt hätte kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, werde dies aber überprüfen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker
> Danke werde es ausprobieren.
> Als es am Reifen streifte hat es den Zug schon etwas rausgezogen, vermutlich wohl auch an der Klemmschraube beim Wechsler. Dass es dadurch die Einstellschrauben verstellt hätte kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, werde dies aber überprüfen.
> 
> ...


Einstellschrauben kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, eher das Schaltauge... aber ich dachte, wenn du einmal dabei bist. 





...da verrutscht nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (2. Februar 2016)

Hi,

hab eine Frage zum Reifenabstand am Hinterrad (Mantel zu Kettenstreben bzw. Sitzstreben).
Bei mir sind die Abstände total unterschiedlich - meine damit, dass der Abstand zu den Streben auf der Antriebsseite viel größer ist als der auf der Bremsseite! Ab einer Reifenbreite von 2,4" ist schleifen auf der linken Seite je nach Reifenmodell möglich - rechts ist noch Platz!
Ich denke mal die Abstände sollte doch symmetrisch aufgeteilt sein. 
Hat sonst auch jemand dieses Problem feststellen können?
Kann es mit dem Laufradsatz zusammenliegen? Habe schon am Anfang den LRS getauscht und weis leider nicht mehr wie es mit dem originalen LRS ausgeschaut hat.
Ist es möglich das ein LRS (DT Swiss XM 1501 SPLINE®ONE aus 2014) nicht mittig eingespeicht ist oder liegt es am Rahmen des Slide?
Welche Lösungsmöglichkeiten gibt es?

DANKE für eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2016)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab eine Frage zum Reifenabstand am Hinterrad (Mantel zu Kettenstreben bzw. Sitzstreben).
> Bei mir sind die Abstände total unterschiedlich - meine damit, dass der Abstand zu den Streben auf der Antriebsseite viel größer ist als der auf der Bremsseite! Ab einer Reifenbreite von 2,4" ist schleifen auf der linken Seite je nach Reifenmodell möglich - rechts ist noch Platz!
> ...


Die Mittigkeit kannst du mit einer Lehre überprüfen. 




http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/tacx-t4585-kontrollehre-felgenzentrierung-26103/wg_id-355
Oder irgendwas selbstgebasteltes...


----------



## biking-wc (2. Februar 2016)

@Comfortbiker 
Danke für die Antwort - werde ich mal mit was selbstgebastelten prüfen


----------



## ryan.raffi (2. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Wenn du ein eher abfahrtslastiges Enduro suchst, würde ich das Slide von der Liste streichen. Ein linearen Hinterbau mit einem progressiven Dämpfer auszugleichen ist genau der falsche Weg imo.
> 
> Es ist ein gutes Bike, aber im DH gibt es einfach deutlich potentere Räder.
> 
> ...



Von deiner Liste würde wie schon geschrieben noch das YT Capra in frage kommen.
Das Bike sollte Tourentauglich sein, aber vorallem auch spass machen bei der Abfahrt und auf Trails.
Vom Gewicht her könnte man das Capra langsam mit dem Swoop 170 10.0 vergleichen, das habe ich auch schon angeschaut. Wäre eine alternative, ist aber recht lang. Auch die lieferzeit ist hier ein kleiner minus Punkt.
Alles in allem macht das Slide schon einen sehr guten Eindruck. Für micht ist einfach wichtig, dass das Bike auch so bewegt werden kann wie es eingestuft ist und dazu gehört einfach ab und an eine etwas gröbere Abfahrt!


----------



## greg12 (2. Februar 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Sagt mal, @Radon-Bikes @BODOPROBST , in der neuen MountainBike ist ein Enduro-Test. Es heißt dort, die Readktion habe auch ein Slide 160 angefordert. Aber: "Radon zog den Vorjahressieger Slide Carbon 160 kurz vor Testbeginn zurück." Warum?


vielleicht keine in der preisregion verfügbare team version des bikes? 
wäre interessant gewesen wie das manitou fahrwerk im vgl. zu rs oder fox abgeschnitten hätte.
das bergamont encore wurde vorallem wegen der mattoc abgewertet, die im bergamont sogar die irt version verbaut war, die ja dem jeher an der mattoc kritisierten durchhänger in der federwegsmitte entgegenwirken soll....


----------



## Dusius (2. Februar 2016)

Also ich habe noch keine getroffen der das Manitou Fahrwerk wirklich gut findet.


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Wenn du ein eher abfahrtslastiges Enduro suchst, würde ich das Slide von der Liste streichen. Ein linearen Hinterbau mit einem progressiven Dämpfer auszugleichen ist genau der falsche Weg imo.
> 
> Es ist ein gutes Bike, aber im DH gibt es einfach deutlich potentere Räder.
> 
> ...


Für diesen Zweck haben wir das Swoop 170 Gemacht schau dir das mal an. Anderseits sollen die
Jungs die meinen das geht nicht mal hinter Fischi herfahren mit der 160er Fährt , ich gebe euch
auch einen 200er trotzdem Ernüchtert.


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Februar 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Sagt mal, @Radon-Bikes @BODOPROBST , in der neuen MountainBike ist ein Enduro-Test. Es heißt dort, die Readktion habe auch ein Slide 160 angefordert. Aber: "Radon zog den Vorjahressieger Slide Carbon 160 kurz vor Testbeginn zurück." Warum?


Mir waren mit den Test des Slide 140 gar nicht Einverstanden. Die Abfahrtsperf. des 140er ist ganz
anders als Geschildert. Aber habe am Dämpfer gesehen das dieser auf etwa 75 Kg. eingestellt war
aber Zug Stufe war fast kompl. zu ???  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Februar 2016)

ryan.raffi schrieb:


> Von deiner Liste würde wie schon geschrieben noch das YT Capra in frage kommen.
> Das Bike sollte Tourentauglich sein, aber vorallem auch spass machen bei der Abfahrt und auf Trails.
> Vom Gewicht her könnte man das Capra langsam mit dem Swoop 170 10.0 vergleichen, das habe ich auch schon angeschaut. Wäre eine alternative, ist aber recht lang. Auch die lieferzeit ist hier ein kleiner minus Punkt.
> Alles in allem macht das Slide schon einen sehr guten Eindruck. Für micht ist einfach wichtig, dass das Bike auch so bewegt werden kann wie es eingestuft ist und dazu gehört einfach ab und an eine etwas gröbere Abfahrt!


Fahr mal das 170er mehr Sag ich nicht. Oder schau dir die Freeride 1/16 an.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Februar 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also richtiger Enduro einsatz ist gar kein Problem. Wenn es mehr als Enduro sein soll würde ich ein Freerider nehmen. Wenn ich heute ein Bike kaufen würde dann wäre es glaub das Capra, nicht weil das slide schlecht ist, eher weil das capra einfach ein stück schöner is .
> 
> Aber wenn es wirklich um Enduro geht machst mit dem Slide nichts falsch. (meine Meinung)
> 
> Edit: und klar da oben sind nette bikes aufgelistetr die aber auch zum Teil das doppelte oder noch mehr kosten. Das is doch kein vergleich


Das mit der Ziege Dutt aber weh.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (2. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das mit der Ziege Dutt aber weh.   Gruß Bodo



Ach, doch nur ein Stück  vielleicht auch weil ich das Slide halt schon zwei Jahre habe (und bin schon immer sehr zufreiden damit).


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mir waren mit den Test des Slide 140 gar nicht Einverstanden. Die Abfahrtsperf. des 140er ist ganz
> anders als Geschildert. Aber habe am Dämpfer gesehen das dieser auf etwa 75 Kg. eingestellt war
> aber Zug Stufe war fast kompl. zu ???  Gruß Bodo



Okay. Und was sagen die Herren Redakteure dazu?


----------



## gabemtb (4. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mir waren mit den Test des Slide 140 gar nicht Einverstanden. Die Abfahrtsperf. des 140er ist ganz
> anders als Geschildert. Aber habe am Dämpfer gesehen das dieser auf etwa 75 Kg. eingestellt war
> aber Zug Stufe war fast kompl. zu ???  Gruß Bodo


 Würde die Bewertung des Hinterbaus wieder etwas relativieren. Generell sind mir bei den RS Dämpfern auch an mehreren Rädern schon die schwergängigen Buchsen und Lager aufgefallen. Nach dem Umbau auf passendere Gleitlager spricht mein Hinterbau viel sensibler an. Könnte ja mitunter vielleicht auch daran gelegen haben.


----------



## EddyAC (4. Februar 2016)

2016er Deore XT 8000er Serie.....Weiß jemand, wie der Abstand zwischen Spider der Kassette zu den Speichen ist ? 2016er Slide Carbon 160 9.0 ist ja mit der 8000er XT und DT Swiss ausgestattet.
Danke Euch


----------



## Saabway (5. Februar 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Sagt mal, @Radon-Bikes @BODOPROBST , in der neuen MountainBike ist ein Enduro-Test. Es heißt dort, die Readktion habe auch ein Slide 160 angefordert. Aber: "Radon zog den Vorjahressieger Slide Carbon 160 kurz vor Testbeginn zurück." Warum?






BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mir waren mit den Test des Slide 140 gar nicht Einverstanden. Die Abfahrtsperf. des 140er ist ganz
> anders als Geschildert. Aber habe am Dämpfer gesehen das dieser auf etwa 75 Kg. eingestellt war
> aber Zug Stufe war fast kompl. zu ???  Gruß Bodo



Ich habe garnicht mitbekommen daß das Slide140 in der Mountainbike getestet wurde... In der Bike habe ich was gesehen, aber da haben die doch eigentlich nur wegen Lenkkopfsteifigkeit ein wenig genörgelt. Aber in der letzten Freeride hätte es bei den Trailbikes eine gute Marke setzen können...


----------



## nostra6 (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte den X0 2x10 Umwerfer von meinem 2014er Slide Carbon 160 (Mod. 2015) gegen eine XX tauschen.

Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Umwerfer passt!?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Februar 2016)

Warum? Wegen den 15g?

Der XX Umwerfer ist totaler Mist. Ich habe damals von einem Shimano SLX auf einen XX gewechselt und es nur bereut.
Böse Zungen sagen ja gerne Sram hat 1x11 nur entwickelt weil sie keine Umwerfer bauen können.

Specialized hat damals auch an ihrem 9000€+ S-Works einen SLX Umwerfer verbaut weil der XX Mist war.


----------



## nostra6 (6. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Warum? Wegen den 15g?
> 
> Der XX Umwerfer ist totaler Mist. Ich habe damals von einem Shimano SLX auf einen XX gewechselt und es nur bereut.
> Böse Zungen sagen ja gerne Sram hat 1x11 nur entwickelt weil sie keine Umwerfer bauen können.



...es geht nur um die Farbe...aber wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es die Variante nur in X0 oder darunter...


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Februar 2016)

Der XX S3 Bottom Pull sollte passen. Bin ich damals mit einer 36/22 Kurbel gefahren.
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX-Umwerfer-Direktmontage-Direct-Mount


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nostra6 (6. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Der XX S3 Bottom Pull sollte passen. Bin ich damals mit einer 36/22 Kurbel gefahren.
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX-Umwerfer-Direktmontage-Direct-Mount



...vom Lochabstand schon. Aber kuck dir mal die Schrauben vom X0 an. Die eine ist (Zumindest vom Kopf) viel größer...??


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Februar 2016)

Kann ja sein. So lange das Gewinde passt ist es doch egal.

Sieht halt wie eine Senkkopfschraube aus. Wird aber beides M5 sein.


----------



## czar (6. Februar 2016)

Hi allerseits,
ich habe das Slide 160 zur Halbfettmaschine gemacht mit den neuen 650b+ Reifen von Schwalbe. Funktioniert super, vorne und hinten Nobby Nic 2,8. Ist knapp hinten, aber passt. Vorne könnte man sogar 3,0er Reifen an der Pike ausprobieren. Fotos folgen nach der ersten langen Ausfahrt morgen, dann kann ich auch überprüfen, ob aufgewirbelte Tannenzapfen etc. zwischen Hinterrad und Rahmen hängen bleiben. Hat jemand schon die 3,0er Reifen ausprobiert?


----------



## Thiel (6. Februar 2016)

Macht mit normalen Felgen nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## Dusius (6. Februar 2016)

Gibt dann auch schöne Kerben wenn das Hinterrad flext.


----------



## czar (7. Februar 2016)

ich habe WTB i29-Felgen, darauf sitzen die Reifen ganz gut, das ist eine gute Kompromissgröße. Ob es doch hinten am Rahmen schleift, wenn der Reifen in Bewegung sind oder sich das Profil zusetzt, werde ich gleich herausfinden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (7. Februar 2016)

Also viel zu schmal.


----------



## czar (7. Februar 2016)

quatsch, die sind extra für diese Reifen gemacht. Hauptsache mal etwas schlaues geschrieben....


----------



## Thiel (7. Februar 2016)

Naja, 29mm ist noch nicht viel. Ich hab gerade Trace Enduro Felgen mit identischer Maulweite auf 3" Rocket Ron. Sieht nicht soooooo super gesund aus das Verhältnis. Ich bin gespannt, ob ich so fahren kann oder auf die Reifen wegknicken. Bisher konnte ich das noch nicht richtig testen.
Jedenfalls fühlen sich 2 Bar knüppelhart an und sind VIEL ZU VIEL. Das kann ich schonmal festhalten.

Ich konnte jedenfalls bisher nichts finden bzg. "sind für Plus gemacht". Wo steht das ?


----------



## supermanlovers (7. Februar 2016)

Die meisten 650b+ Hersteller verbauen nicht ohne Grund Felgen mit 40mm MW. (Scott Genius Plus)
Ich fahre 30er Felgen mit 2.3er Reifen bei 1,5bar.


----------



## czar (7. Februar 2016)

stand eigentlich bei jeder Werbung für diese Felgen dabei, dass sie jetzt breiter sind, damit die Plus Reifen besser darauf sitzen. Hier ist das erste Google Ergebnis http://twentynineinches-de.com/2015/03/19/b-nimmt-weiter-fahrt-auf-wtb-news-aus-taipeh/


----------



## supermanlovers (7. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich hier auf 27,5 + drücke erscheint keine Felge
http://www.wtb.com/collections/650b-rims#

Naja soll jeder fahren was er will. Ich bin am vor vielen Jahren auch mal 2.4er Reifen auf einer 19mm Felge gefahren und fand es geil.


----------



## Thiel (7. Februar 2016)

Eben, wenn Scott schon 40mm Felgen verbaut, wird das einen Grund haben 
Die würden gerne auch schmalere (und billigere nehmen, wenn es klappen würde)

Deswegen gehe ich ohne große Erwartungen an die Sache an. Die Felgen hatte ich auch schon vorher und bin normale Reifen sehr gut damit gefahren.


----------



## czar (7. Februar 2016)

die Firmen sind ja alle noch am experimentieren, welche Kombinationen am besten harmonieren und natürlich entwickelt der Reifen auch eine noch breitere Form, wenn er auf einer breiteren Felge liegt. Ich war schon erstaunt wie groß der normale Maxxis High Roller 2,4 auf der I29 aussah. 
@ Thiel Hast du zufällig eine Pike 27,5 und wenn ja, wie passt der 3,0 Reifen da rein?


----------



## Thiel (7. Februar 2016)

Ich habe eine Manitou Mattoc und da ist es relativ knapp.


----------



## czar (7. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier auf 27,5 + drücke erscheint keine Felge
> http://www.wtb.com/collections/650b-rims#
> 
> Naja soll jeder fahren was er will. Ich bin am vor vielen Jahren auch mal 2.4er Reifen auf einer 19mm Felge gefahren und fand es geil.


da drückst du fatty nebendran, dann erscheint genau die Besagte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Februar 2016)

czar schrieb:


> da drückst du fatty nebendran, dann erscheint genau die Besagte!


Also für mich sind 27,5+ Reifen auf einen Enduro nicht so toll, passen eher auf die Trail Spielwiese als zum
Enduro.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## czar (8. Februar 2016)

ich fand das Fahrverhalten nicht so super wie erwartet. Man hat nur einen sehr kleinen Spielraum zwischen soviel Luft in den Reifen, dass nur die Mittelstollen den Boden berühren (ergo man kann auch dünnere Reifen fahren) und so wenig Luft, dass beim Einfedern die Felge auf den Boden kommt. Dazwischen liegen nur etwa 0,2 Bar. Als ich den richtigen Druck gefunden habe, bin ich allerdings sehr schön eine lange Wiese mit lauter Unebenheiten von Wildschweinen und Maulwürfen heruntergebrettert. Auch im tiefen Laub hatte zum ersten Mal mein Vorderrad Bremstraktion. Gleichzeitig fühlt sich alles aber etwas träge an. Mein Begleiter hatte ein 29er Hardtail, immer wenn wir getauscht haben dachte ich jemand hat die Bremse gelöst.


----------



## czar (8. Februar 2016)

hier ein Bild vom Vorderrad


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2016)

Ich bin gerade dabei auf Procore umzurüsten... bei 1,5bar (so wenig hatte ich noch nie im Reifen) fühlt sich das nach viel Grip an. 
Die Montage ging etwas umständlich aber ist zu schaffen. 
Vom Gewicht geht das auch i.O. da ich nur tubeless ready fahre. 
Am WE wird getestet


----------



## DeadMeat (8. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei auf Procore umzurüsten... bei 1,5bar (so wenig hatte ich noch nie im Reifen) fühlt sich das nach viel Grip an.
> Die Montage ging etwas umständlich aber ist zu schaffen.
> Vom Gewicht geht das auch i.O. da ich nur tubeless ready fahre.
> Am WE wird getestet


1,5 Bar am Vorder- oder am Hinterrad? 
Für 1,5 Bar am Vorderrad brauchst kein Procore. Ich dachte bei Procorde fährt man mit 1 Bar oder so 
Ich fahre mit normalen Tubeless (kein UST) laut dem Schwalbe-Prüfer mit 1,4 Bar vorne und 1,7 Bar hinten. Dafür brauch ich noch kein Procore.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> 1,5 Bar am Vorder- oder am Hinterrad?
> Für 1,5 Bar am Vorderrad brauchst kein Procore. Ich dachte bei Procorde fährt man mit 1 Bar oder so
> Ich fahre mit normalen Tubeless (kein UST) laut dem Schwalbe-Prüfer mit 1,4 Bar vorne und 1,7 Bar hinten. Dafür brauch ich noch kein Procore.


Erstmal hinten... aber das kommt mir so weich vor.... ich muss mich da erst rantesten da 0 Erfahrung.


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Februar 2016)

Die Druckdiskussion ist doch eh für die Katz. Das hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab. Reifen, Felge, Gewicht, Fahrstil, Fahrwerk, Strecke etc pp. Mal abgesehen davon das die Manometer meiner Erfahrung nach alle etwas anderes Anzeigen.

Ich werde Procore aber auch mal am HR testen um meine Carbonfelge zu schützen. Der RockRazor schlägt einfach zu schnell durch.


----------



## DeadMeat (8. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Die Druckdiskussion ist doch eh für die Katz. Das hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab. Reifen, Felge, Gewicht, Fahrstil, Fahrwerk, Strecke etc pp. Mal abgesehen davon das die Manometer meiner Erfahrung nach alle etwas anderes Anzeigen.


Da hast du natürlich recht. Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die digitalen Schwalbe-Manometer immer das gleiche anzeigen. Deshalb die Angabe 
Ich habe für mich (ca 75-80kg ohne Rucksack) bzw. meine beiden Enduros damit aber eine Einstellung gefunden. Beides mal ca 28mm Innenmaulweite und Hans Dampf Evo hinten. Einmal 26" und einmal 650B.
Ach ja, Fahrstiel: Gerne ballern


----------



## ron101 (8. Februar 2016)

Habe auch dieses Schwalbe Manometer, dies scheint recht vernünftig anzuzeigen.
1.2b VR 1.5b HR passt für mich am stimmigsten mit den Maxxis Highroller II, und nach längerem nicht mehr pumpen sinds dann auch mal
0.8b VR 1.1b HR. Die Procore dinger sollen noch rech viel wiegen was mich am Hinterrad eher stören täte.

cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linusneel (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo!
Ich brauche neue Lager für mein Radon Slide Carbon 160 (2015)...kann mir jemand da welche empfehlen?
Wäre sehr nett
Gruß Linus


----------



## ron101 (10. Februar 2016)

Wird wohl was von dem sein:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search?q=Slide Carbon 650B
Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Februar 2016)

linusneel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich brauche neue Lager für mein Radon Slide Carbon 160 (2015)...kann mir jemand da welche empfehlen?
> Wäre sehr nett
> Gruß Linus


Warum hatte grad meinen  160er zerlegt  und alle Lager Geprüft (BB92 von RF war hin) alle neu
gefettet aber sonst wie neu ( hat auch erst 8000km drauf ).  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Warum hatte grad meinen  160er zerlegt  und alle Lager Geprüft (BB92 von RF war hin) alle neu
> gefettet aber sonst wie neu ( hat auch erst 8000km drauf ).  Gruß Bodo


Ich habe im 2014er auch noch die ersten Lager drin und nur gereinigt und neu gefettet. Laufen wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Februar 2016)

Sind die original Dämpferschrauben im 2015er wirklich Titan? Oder nur die Nachrüstteile?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-daempfer-220917
Ich dachte immer die sind aus Stahl.

Dann kann ich mir ja den Tausch sparen
http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Achsen


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Sind die original Dämpferschrauben im 2015er wirklich Titan? Oder nur die Nachrüstteile?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-daempfer-220917
> Ich dachte immer die sind aus Stahl.
> 
> ...


Ja ist Titan aber wichtig ist die meisten Teile sind Grade5 nur ein Teil Grade2 nur die Lagerschrauben
am Hebel und Kettenstrebe sind Stahl / Alu. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (11. Februar 2016)

linusneel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich brauche neue Lager für mein Radon Slide Carbon 160 (2015)...kann mir jemand da welche empfehlen?
> Wäre sehr nett
> Gruß Linus


Nach nur einer Saison die Lager defekt? Spricht nicht gerade für Qualität.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Februar 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Nach nur einer Saison die Lager defekt? Spricht nicht gerade für Qualität.



Hi,

das die Lager hinüber sind, ist laut dieser Anfrage reine Spekulation. Ich mache 2x im Jahr einen Lagercheck - bei entsprechender Pflege und ein wenig Liebe/Fett halten die Lager i.d.R. schon einiges aus. Da es aber auch hier seitens der Zulieferer bzw. dem Hersteller immer wieder zu Qualitätsschwankungen kommt (teilweise ab Werk wenig gefettet/trocken) und wir nicht jedes Lager manuell/händisch überprüfen können, kommt es ab und an zu unnötigem Verschleiß. Hier sind wir aber auf einem guten Weg und haben in jüngerer Vergangenheit auch schon entsprechende Schritte beim Zulieferer eingeleitet.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Februar 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Nach nur einer Saison die Lager defekt? Spricht nicht gerade für Qualität.


Genau das glaub ich nicht, viele meinen nur weil sich ein Lager nicht leicht dreht es währe Schadhaft,
aber beim Einbau in einen guten Press Sitz kann ein Lager schon etwas Schwerer gehen ohne schaden zu nehmen, ist kein Grund es zu Tauschen und diese Lager sollen ja auch keine 10 000 U/min Drehen sondern 10-50°. Glaube das 80% der Lagerwechsel Unsinn sind. Das einzige das ev.
eher als 10000-15000m getauscht werden sollte ist bei harter Fahrweise die 688 Lager bei denen ein
richtiger Einbau wichtig ist. Gut ist auch das Nachfetten der Lager.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## nostra6 (11. Februar 2016)

Nachfetten?...wie fette ich ein geschlossenes Lager nach?...kann ja nur gehen indem ich den Kunststoffring "wegbiege" und hat das nicht zur Folge das hier leichter Wasser eindringen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Thiel (11. Februar 2016)

Ne, die kann man zerstörungsfrei entfernen, das Lager vollpacken und wieder zumachen. Klappt ohne Problem und wo Fett ist, kommt weniger Wasser/Dreck rein. 
Gilt auch beim Steuersatzlager


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2016)

nostra6 schrieb:


> Nachfetten?...wie fette ich ein geschlossenes Lager nach?...kann ja nur gehen indem ich den Kunststoffring "wegbiege" und hat das nicht zur Folge das hier leichter Wasser eindringen kann?
> 
> Gruß













...man muss das Lager nicht unbedingt ausbauen... nur wenn man es zum reinigen beidseitig öffnen und durchblasen will.


----------



## ron101 (11. Februar 2016)

Was muss alles abgebaut werden? Um die Lager nachfetten zu können? (ohne auszupressen)
Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Was muss alles abgebaut werden? Um die Lager nachfetten zu können? (ohne auszupressen)
> Cheers
> ron


Du musst den Hinterbau soweit auseinander schrauben, um wenigstens an eine Seite vom Lager zu kommen um es nachzufetten. 
Die Wippe würde ich komplett abschrauben.
Aber Vorsicht... keinen Schmutz in's offene Lager einreiben.


----------



## Upgrayedd (11. Februar 2016)

Nach dem Fetten, Schraubensicherung und die richtigen Drehmomente nicht vergessen!!

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/18/1815/1815698-udjqbr00hjgz-drehmomenteslide-large.png


----------



## ron101 (11. Februar 2016)

Also zum schluss doch in etwas so:

Radon Slide 160 carbon - 650

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (11. Februar 2016)

Kannst es auch Stufenweise machen, dann barauchstr Du den Rahmen nicht komplett auseinandernehmen. Z.b. zuerst Hostlink dann wieder zusammenbauen, dann Hauptlager, .. usw. So mach ichs immer funzt prima und ist im Endeffekt eine Sache von einer Stunde.


----------



## linusneel (11. Februar 2016)

Danke noch mal für den Link und die Antworten!
Und ja, die Lager müssen sich nur 10-50grad bewegen, aber ich glaube gerade das ist schlecht für  diese !
Mein Bike hat erst ca. 1200 km gefahren und ich habe die Lager schon zwei mal ausgebaut und gefettet!
Trotzdem sind zwei Dtrittel kaputt! ( nicht nur schwerfällig, sondern man kann sie fast nicht mehr drehen und wenn, spührt man es knacken und gnubbeln )

Mein Steuersatz ist ebenfalls fällig! Wenn man den Lenker dreht, spürt man die "Kugeln" (ebenfalls schon zwei mal zerlegt und gefettet)....
Gruß Linus


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2016)

linusneel schrieb:


> Danke noch mal für den Link und die Antworten!
> Und ja, die Lager müssen sich nur 10-50grad bewegen, aber ich glaube gerade das ist schlecht für  diese !
> Mein Bike hat erst ca. 1200 km gefahren und ich habe die Lager schon zwei mal ausgebaut und gefettet!
> Trotzdem sind zwei Dtrittel kaputt! ( nicht nur schwerfällig, sondern man kann sie fast nicht mehr drehen und wenn, spührt man es knacken und gnubbeln )
> ...


Wie sehen die Lager von innen aus?... stark verrostet oder sogar versandet?







...in diesem Fall (ist nur ein Beispielfoto, nicht aus dem Radon) 
spüle ich das Lager mit Benzin, blase es mit Druckluft aus bis es sich wieder schön leicht dreht (es darf kein Sand mehr oder ähnliches im Lager sein) , presse es mit Lagerfett voll und verschließe es wieder mit den Schutzringen.
Wenn es dann noch leicht "rumpelt" ist das nicht so schlimm, Hauptsache es kann sich wieder leicht drehen. 
Für die Arbeiten sollten die Lager aber ausgepresst sein.


----------



## Aalex (11. Februar 2016)

man kann aber auch einfach mal geld in die hand nehmen und full compartment bearings verbauen, fett drauf und rein damit. 

dann hat man länger ruhe damit. 

son verrostetes gedöns auspressen, reinigen und wieder einbauen würd mir im traum nicht einfallen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2016)

Aalex schrieb:


> man kann aber auch einfach mal geld in die hand nehmen und full compartment bearings verbauen, fett drauf und rein damit.
> 
> dann hat man länger ruhe damit.
> 
> son verrostetes gedöns auspressen, reinigen und wieder einbauen würd mir im traum nicht einfallen.



...brauch sich doch nicht viel bewegen, das Gedöns. Rosten tun die auch nur wenn nie oder wenig Fett drin war. Wenn man die Lager z.B. leicht versetzt wieder einpresst, ist das wie neu.   
Bei Radlagern würde ich auch investieren, aber in dem Fall nur retten so lange geht und sich noch was dreht.


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2016)

Der Geiz geht offenbar ganz schön weit


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Geiz geht offenbar ganz schön weit


...ey, ich habe mir dafür Procore und neue Reifen gegönnt... alles was nötig ist.


----------



## Dusius (11. Februar 2016)

Monsterwade der alte Troll meinte er nicht auch mal die Avid Bremsen bremsen nicht


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2016)

Du hast Procore auf eine DTSwiss 1501 mit 19mm Maulweite montiert und fährst damit AllMountain ? Ich dachte die 1501 sind für Leichtbau bei nur 28 Speichen. Wer so wenig Luftdruck fährt hat doch eher meistens breitere Felgen und mind. 2,4 Schluffen um es auch mal krachen zu lassen, sonst würde es auch ohne Procore ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (12. Februar 2016)

Hat der *EX* 1501 nicht 25mm Maulweite?


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Du hast Procore auf eine DTSwiss 1501 mit 19mm Maulweite montiert und fährst damit AllMountain ? Ich dachte die 1501 sind für Leichtbau bei nur 28 Speichen. Wer so wenig Luftdruck fährt hat doch eher meistens breitere Felgen und mind. 2,4 Schluffen um es auch mal krachen zu lassen, sonst würde es auch ohne Procore ausreichen.



25mm Innenweite  
Auf der Felge hat alles wunderbar gepasst.
Ich fahre 2.3er Reifen und da hatte ich beim Treppen ballern schon 4 Paar Löcher in den Reifen gestanzt (2bar). Die Milch zum Abdichten ist in einer großen Wolke hinter mir verpufft.  
Innen habe ich 4bar und außen max. 1,8bar Druck angesetzt. Das muss ich aber erst testen ob es so paßt.
Hinten der Reifen war sofort dicht, der Vordere lässt über den Tag noch etwas Luft... ich hoffe, das gibt sich dann beim fahren.  
...dafür brauche ich zwar noch kein Procore, aber es nicht nur AllMountain was ich fahre. Den Procore Laufradsatz würde ich zB. im steinigen, wurzligen Gelände am Rad haben wollen. 
Für Bikeparks habe ich noch einen zweiten LRS.


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2016)

Achso EX...ok, ich dachte Du hast ne XR...alles gut


----------



## linusneel (12. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Lager von innen aus?... stark verrostet oder sogar versandet?




Die Lager sind verrostet ja, Sand ist da nicht darin!

Ich würde auch inwestieren, da ich da Gefühl hasse, wenn Rost oder ähnliches irgendwo am Bike ist.
Ich habe die Lager bereits einmal durchgesäubert und wieder eingesetzt, aber ich mag es nicht noch mal tun....

Die Lager taugen echt nicht wirklich!


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo Slide-Gemeinde,

ich bin am verzeifeln. Suche Ersatz für die Kettenblätter am Slide 160 Carbon 10.0 von 2014.
Ist eine SRAM X0 36/22 Kurbel. Hab schon das halbe Internet durchsucht und schon ein Fehlteil
von Bike-components bekommen (passt nicht).

Wo bekomme ich die 36 und 22 Kettenblätter einzeln?

Gruss

Monster


----------



## supermanlovers (12. Februar 2016)

Brauchst doch einfach Kettenblätter mit 104/64er Lochkreis kaufen. Gibt's überall. Z.b. R2 Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2016)

linusneel schrieb:


> Die Lager sind verrostet ja, Sand ist da nicht darin!
> 
> Ich würde auch inwestieren, da ich da Gefühl hasse, wenn Rost oder ähnliches irgendwo am Bike ist.
> Ich habe die Lager bereits einmal durchgesäubert und wieder eingesetzt, aber ich mag es nicht noch mal tun....
> ...



OK, aber mache die Neuen schön voll Fett... da ist meistens nicht genug drin. 
Bist du das Jahr viel im Regen gefahren? Das sind zwei Sätze Lager in einem Jahr...eventuell putzt du auch zu viel mit Wasser.


----------



## Aalex (12. Februar 2016)

linusneel schrieb:


> Die Lager sind verrostet ja, Sand ist da nicht darin!
> 
> Ich würde auch inwestieren, da ich da Gefühl hasse, wenn Rost oder ähnliches irgendwo am Bike ist.
> Ich habe die Lager bereits einmal durchgesäubert und wieder eingesetzt, aber ich mag es nicht noch mal tun....
> ...



dann nimm enduro bearings.

die hab ich in meinem sworks und die sind schon sehr vernünftig.


----------



## linusneel (13. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> OK, aber mache die Neuen schön voll Fett... da ist meistens nicht genug drin.
> Bist du das Jahr viel im Regen gefahren? Das sind zwei Sätze Lager in einem Jahr...eventuell putzt du auch zu viel mit Wasser.



Ja, ich bin auch gern' mal bei schlechtem Wetter unterwegs und sprühe das Bike dann meistens mit dem Schlauch ab...(schüttle es dann aber auch immer kräftig wieder ab)

Ich werde dann wohl mir die Bearings mal anschauen und ordentlich einfetten und möglichst trocken halten!

Danke noch mal für die Hilfe


----------



## macroger (13. Februar 2016)

Slide 160 10.0 2016

Ist das einzige Slide 160 was mir von der Farbe einigermassen gefällt. Ist ja wahnsinnig leicht und teuer. Die verbauten Carbon Felgen XRC 1200 SPLINE sind laut Hersteller für XC Race, XC Allround und bedingt für All Mountain/ Trail geeignet. Für Enduro nicht. Ich verstehe nicht weshalb es an einem Enduro verbaut wurde.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem neuen 10.0 oder Carbonfelgen?


----------



## Dusius (13. Februar 2016)

Es sind XMC Felgen


----------



## macroger (13. Februar 2016)

Ups.... Falsch geschaut. Die xmc sind Enduro tauglich . Danke.


----------



## Dusius (13. Februar 2016)

Denkst du der Bodo kann keine Fahrräder bauen oder wie?


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Februar 2016)

Naja die Ausstattung ist schon bei einigen Modellen "interessant". Aber da reden wohl einige Leute bei Radon rein.


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Brauchst doch einfach Kettenblätter mit 104/64er Lochkreis kaufen. Gibt's überall. Z.b. R2 Bike.


Hahaha Du Held. Und wieso krieg ich so nen Schrott geliefert:





Zudem sind fast alle SRAM X0 entweder Kettenblätter für 11fach oder für X01. Ich brauch aber 10fach für X0.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Februar 2016)

Weil du es bestellt hast?
Und warum passt das jetzt nicht? 

Du könntest auch dieses hier nehmen
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Kettenblatt-X0-X9-X7-X5-MTB-4-Arm-104mm-Lochkreis-p29295/
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Kettenblatt-X0-X9-2-fach-LK-104-36-Zaehne-AL5-large-Pin-aussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (14. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Weil du es bestellt hast?
> Und warum passt das jetzt nicht?



Weil ich nicht richtig lesen kann: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-X0-10-fach-4-Arm-104-64-mm-Lochkreis-p38626/

Die Bohrungen sind zu klein und weisen ein Gewinde auf. Aufbohren bringt nichts, da an der Bohrung eine Fräsung ist. Somit nicht mit der Originalverschraubung kompatibel :-(


----------



## Schelle (14. Februar 2016)

@ Mosterwade

Ich würde einfach mal bei H&S Bikediscount anrufen. Auf der Web- Seite unter Kontakte sind Ansprechpartner mit Telefonnummern aufgezählt.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/info/kontakt-serviceteam-28#Kontakt_AB

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## supermanlovers (14. Februar 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Die Bohrungen sind zu klein und weisen ein Gewinde auf. Aufbohren bringt nichts, da an der Bohrung eine Fräsung ist. Somit nicht mit der Originalverschraubung kompatibel :-(



Okay das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Das oben verlinkte Truvativ passt aber 100%


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Februar 2016)

Danke Super.

Beim nächsten Bike nur noch Shimano. Da hat jedes Teil eine eindeutige Bezeichnung.


----------



## Dusius (14. Februar 2016)

'Bei Sram genauso, nur weil du mal wieder keine Ahnung hast kann da keiner was dafür.


----------



## Schelle (15. Februar 2016)

Dann nenne *Monsterwade* doch bitte die Bezeichnung oder besser einen Bestell-Link oder bestätige die Angabe vom* supermanlovers*. Warum wird hier immer nur gegen andere gemeckert statt zu helfen?


----------



## Dusius (15. Februar 2016)

Ich habe ihm schon versucht zu helfen, hatte den Anschein er ist Beratungsresistent.


----------



## Nunni (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
habt ihr ganz allgemein Tipps, wie man das Slide noch etwas "downhilltauglicher" machen kann?
Danke schon mal


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Februar 2016)

Tausch halt was dich bergab (gefühlt) ausbremst. Ohne zu wissen was dich stört kann dir niemand konkret helfen.

Kann alles mögliche helfen. 
Gabel, Dämpfer, Reifen, Felgen, Bremsen, Lenker, Offsetbuchsen, Vorbau, Rahmen etc pp.
Vielleicht ist das Fahrwerk auch nur schlecht abgestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nunni (17. Februar 2016)

OK. Mir geht's vor allem darum wie es etwas laufruhiger gemacht werden kann. Mir ist schon klar dass der Lenkwinkel für ein Enduro eher Richtung steil tendiert und dass der Radstand auch nicht übermäßig lang ist. Leider kann man ja keinen anderen Steuersatz einbauen der den Lenkwinkel abflacht, oder? Reifen habe ich vorne Magic Mary, hinten Hans Dampf. Vorbau 50mm, Lenker 785mm. Es handelt sich um das 8.0. mit dem einfachen Monarch. Vielleicht hilft ein anderer Dämpfer...?


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Februar 2016)

Den LW kannst du über Offsetbuchsen um bis zu 1° abflachen.

Ob dir ein anderer Dämpfer hilft kann man auch nicht so einfach sagen. Was ist das Problem? Rauscht er durch oder verhärtet er?

Falls du dich für einen neuen Dämpfer entscheidest würde ich einen Monarch Plus ohne DebonAir nehmen.


----------



## Upgrayedd (17. Februar 2016)

Evtl. fährst du den Monarch mit zu wenig Zugstufendäpfung (Zuweit zum Hasen gedreht). Macht den Hinterbau schnell sehr unruhig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2016)

Nunni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habt ihr ganz allgemein Tipps, wie man das Slide noch etwas "downhilltauglicher" machen kann?
> Danke schon mal


Fahre zwischendurch immer mal mit dem Hardtail deine Lieblingsstrecken ab, danach bist du froh das sanfte Slide zu fahren. 

Ansonsten das Fahrwerk besser abstimmen und mit geringeren Luftdruck in den Reifen fahren. 






...wenn dann deine Federung so genutzt wird wie bei meinem Slide, ist alles bestens.


----------



## Nunni (17. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Den LW kannst du über Offsetbuchsen um bis zu 1° abflachen.
> 
> Ob dir ein anderer Dämpfer hilft kann man auch nicht so einfach sagen. Was ist das Problem? Rauscht er durch oder verhärtet er?
> 
> Falls du dich für einen neuen Dämpfer entscheidest würde ich einen Monarch Plus ohne DebonAir nehmen.



Wie funktioniert das mit den Offsetbuchsen? Welche hast Du verwendet? Ist der um 1 Grad flachere LW deutlich spürbar? Merci


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Fahre zwischendurch immer mal mit dem Hardtail deine Lieblingsstrecken ab, danach bist du froh das sanfte Slide zu fahren.
> 
> Ansonsten das Fahrwerk besser abstimmen und mit geringeren Luftdruck in den Reifen fahren.
> 
> ...


was gibt's denn fürs slide fahrenswertes im blk kreis? sind da offizielle Strecken? komme äußerst selten da hin, aber in meiner Kindheit war ich oft in naumburg und Bad bibra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (17. Februar 2016)

Nunni schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das mit den Offsetbuchsen? Welche hast Du verwendet? Ist der um 1 Grad flachere LW deutlich spürbar? Merci


Sie ersetzen halt deine alten Dämpferbuchsen. 
Den flacheren LW spürt man definitiv. 

Ich habe meine hier bestellt :
http://www.offsetbushings.com/


----------



## ron101 (17. Februar 2016)

@Superman 
Kommt das Tretlager mit den Offsetbuchsen noch viel tiefer?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> was gibt's denn fürs slide fahrenswertes im blk kreis? sind da offizielle Strecken? komme äußerst selten da hin, aber in meiner Kindheit war ich oft in naumburg und Bad bibra.



Hier ist alles offiziell, im Sägezahnmodus laaaange  rauuuuuuuuuuuuuf und straffe 70m wieder runter.  ... geht ordentlich in die Beine, perfekt für's Slide. (das Bild ist aus dem Vinschgau)


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Februar 2016)

Klar, das Tretlager kommt ein paar mm Tiefer. Kann dir aber nicht sagen wieviel.


----------



## Nunni (21. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Sie ersetzen halt deine alten Dämpferbuchsen.
> Den flacheren LW spürt man definitiv.
> 
> Ich habe meine hier bestellt :
> http://www.offsetbushings.com/



Hi, kannst Du mir noch sagen welche Offsetbuchsen genau (Maße) Du eingebaut hast. Danke


----------



## supermanlovers (21. Februar 2016)

22,2x8mm 12,7mm


----------



## DeadMeat (22. Februar 2016)

Der Rahmen ist dann in einer Position, als ob er schon ein wenig eingefedert wäre, oder?
D.h. der Rahmen "federt" weiter ein als normal. Gibt es dadurch keine Probleme, z.B. dass der Reifen das Sattelrohr oder den Sattel berührt oder sowas?
Was sagt denn Bodo zu sowas? Gegen einen flacheren Lenkwinkel hätte ich nämlich auch nichts


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Februar 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist dann in einer Position, als ob er schon ein wenig eingefedert wäre, oder?
> D.h. der Rahmen "federt" weiter ein als normal. Gibt es dadurch keine Probleme, z.B. dass der Reifen das Sattelrohr oder den Sattel berührt oder sowas?
> Was sagt denn Bodo zu sowas? Gegen einen flacheren Lenkwinkel hätte ich nämlich auch nichts


Schwierig mir haben in so einen Fall keine Prüfung gemacht um Berührungen der Bauteile zu verhindern ,das ist Eigenverantwortung .
Wir sollten uns aber von der Meinung immer flacher ist besser glaube ich Verabschieden sondern Überlegen was für uns das beste ist.
Und ob die eine Abfahrt die Gefühlt etwas besser geht die ganzen Nachteile im Alltag aufwiegt. Gruß Bodo


----------



## DeadMeat (22. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Schwierig mir haben in so einen Fall keine Prüfung gemacht um Berührungen der Bauteile zu verhindern ,das ist Eigenverantwortung .
> Wir sollten uns aber von der Meinung immer flacher ist besser glaube ich Verabschieden sondern Überlegen was für uns das beste ist.
> Und ob die eine Abfahrt die Gefühlt etwas besser geht die ganzen Nachteile im Alltag aufwiegt. Gruß Bodo


Danke, dann lass ich es sein.


----------



## supermanlovers (22. Februar 2016)

Warum wird das neue Slide dann über 1 Grad flacher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (22. Februar 2016)

Al


supermanlovers schrieb:


> Warum wird das neue Slide dann über 1 Grad flacher?


Also das aktuelle Slide Carbon 9.0 HD hat zumindest noch die gleichen 66,8° wie mein Slide Carbon X01 vom letzten Jahr.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-160/slide-carbon-160-90-hd/


----------



## supermanlovers (22. Februar 2016)

Ich rede auch vom 2017er


----------



## DeadMeat (22. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich rede auch vom 2017er


Ok, das kenn ich noch nicht. Da hab ich dann wohl was verpasst. So aktuell bin ich noch nicht


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Februar 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ok, das kenn ich noch nicht. Da hab ich dann wohl was verpasst. So aktuell bin ich noch nicht





DeadMeat schrieb:


> Ok, das kenn ich noch nicht. Da hab ich dann wohl was verpasst. So aktuell bin ich noch nicht


Hatte unter Wünsche 2017 den Nachfolger des jetzigen Slide 160 Vorgestellt.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Warum wird das neue Slide dann über 1 Grad flacher?





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hatte unter Wünsche 2017 den Nachfolger des jetzigen Slide 160 Vorgestellt.  Gruß Bodo



Richtig. Die Geo steht doch noch gar nicht fest.


----------



## supermanlovers (22. Februar 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Richtig. Die Geo steht doch noch gar nicht fest.


Worauf willst du hinaus? Das der Entwickler wenige Wochen vorm design freeze (wahrscheinlich schon passiert, schließlich hatte man jetzt 2-3 Jahre Zeit zum entwickeln) seine eigene Konstruktion ändert?  Die Prototypen müssen in einem halben Jahr fertig und ausreichend getestet auf der Eurobike stehen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Februar 2016)

Richtig ist das da alles schon beim Rahmenhersteller soll bis April da sein,ich hätte damals noch leichte Änderungen an der Geo vornehmen
können aber jetzt ist es Final . Wenn die erst kurz vor der Eurobike durch den Test gehen ist die Serie erst im Mai verfügbar. Gruß Bodo


----------



## supermanlovers (22. Februar 2016)

Ich finds gut. Werde Ende 2017 sicher umsteigen. Vorher muss aber mein altes Speci Status durch ein Swoop Carbon ersetzt werden.
Also bitte von Fischi über die Saison testen lassen und dann Anfang 2017 in den Verkauf


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Worauf willst du hinaus? Das der Entwickler wenige Wochen vorm design freeze (wahrscheinlich schon passiert, schließlich hatte man jetzt 2-3 Jahre Zeit zum entwickeln) seine eigene Konstruktion ändert?  Die Prototypen müssen in einem halben Jahr fertig und ausreichend getestet auf der Eurobike stehen.



Bodo hat es vorweggenommen: Vor 2 Wochen hat er noch nach den Vorlieben in Sachen Geo beim 2017er Slide 160 gefragt. So lange kann die Geo also noch nicht fix sein. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phw (23. Februar 2016)

Achtung: Leider hat sich das Montageproblem der rechten Hinterbau-Schraube unter dem Tretlager wohl bis in die 2016-Modelle weitergezogen. Habe festgestellt dass sich die Schraube um ca. 5mm rausgedreht wurde, konnte es zum Glück während der Tour nachziehen bevor schlimmeres passiert ist.

Also prüft euer Bike! Ich habe das Slide Carbon 9.0 HD Modell 2016!


Der Fehler lässt sich folgendermaßen beheben:

Schraube komplett entfetten und säubern
Schraube auf Schäden prüfen
Schraube nur mit blauem Locktide versehen
Schraube mit 12 NM wieder anziehen


----------



## Nunni (23. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> 22,2x8mm 12,7mm


Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit den Offsetbushings? Würdest Du den Einbau empfehlen? Hast Du irgendwelche negative Auswirkungen feststellen können? Danke  Ich weiß ich löchere Dich mit Fragen


----------



## supermanlovers (23. Februar 2016)

Nein, kann nichts negatives sagen. Ob es einem Vorteile bringt muss jeder selbst herausfinden.


----------



## bartos0815 (23. Februar 2016)

phw schrieb:


> Achtung: Leider hat sich das Montageproblem der rechten Hinterbau-Schraube unter dem Tretlager wohl bis in die 2016-Modelle weitergezogen. Habe festgestellt dass sich die Schraube um ca. 5mm rausgedreht wurde, konnte es zum Glück während der Tour nachziehen bevor schlimmeres passiert ist.
> 
> Also prüft euer Bike! Ich habe das Slide Carbon 9.0 HD Modell 2016!
> 
> ...


schade, immer noch der selbe fehler in der vormontage der rahmen, trotz einiger versuche diesen umstand zu beseitigen. würde dem rahmenlieferant mal ordentlich auf die zehen steigen....


----------



## Nunni (23. Februar 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Nein, kann nichts negatives sagen. Ob es einem Vorteile bringt muss jeder selbst herausfinden.


Dann bestelle ich mir jetzt mal die Buchsen und teste das Ganze. Kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Februar 2016)

phw schrieb:


> Achtung: Leider hat sich das Montageproblem der rechten Hinterbau-Schraube unter dem Tretlager wohl bis in die 2016-Modelle weitergezogen. Habe festgestellt dass sich die Schraube um ca. 5mm rausgedreht wurde, konnte es zum Glück während der Tour nachziehen bevor schlimmeres passiert ist.
> 
> Also prüft euer Bike! Ich habe das Slide Carbon 9.0 HD Modell 2016!
> 
> ...





bartos0815 schrieb:


> schade, immer noch der selbe fehler in der vormontage der rahmen, trotz einiger versuche diesen umstand zu beseitigen. würde dem rahmenlieferant mal ordentlich auf die zehen steigen....



Hi,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe die Info bereits an unser QM weitergeben und werde hier hoffentlich eine baldige Rückmeldung bekommen. @phw : bitte im Auge behalten und uns ggf. (per PN) kontaktieren.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (24. Februar 2016)

Wer seine schrauben nicht regelmäßig kontrolliert der macht was falsch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

Mein Bolzen hält   





...hier noch nicht gekürzt.


----------



## Dusius (24. Februar 2016)

Meine original Schraube auch und das schon seit zwei Jahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Meine original Schraube auch und das schon seit zwei Jahren.


Hast du noch die Aluschrauben drin?


Damit mein Zeigefinger mit 85kg Fahrergewicht entspannter umgehen kann.   
Zwei neue 203er Hopescheiben für 60€, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. 




...208gr.


----------



## punki69 (24. Februar 2016)

phw schrieb:


> Achtung: Leider hat sich das Montageproblem der rechten Hinterbau-Schraube unter dem Tretlager wohl bis in die 2016-Modelle weitergezogen. Habe festgestellt dass sich die Schraube um ca. 5mm rausgedreht wurde, konnte es zum Glück während der Tour nachziehen bevor schlimmeres passiert ist.
> 
> Also prüft euer Bike! Ich habe das Slide Carbon 9.0 HD Modell 2016!
> 
> ...


...also,bei meinem slide hd carbon 9.0 ist alles fest,hatte aber direkt beim aufbau alles kontroliert.bin jetzt knapp 1000 kilometer seit mitte dezember gefahren,kontroliere auch öfters
,gruß punki


----------



## Dusius (24. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hast du noch die Aluschrauben drin?



Bei mir ist die originale Alu-Schraube drin, kontrolliere die ab und zu aber sie hält.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die originale Alu-Schraube drin, kontrolliere die ab und zu aber sie hält.


...das ist fast wie pokern... 
Oder bist du ein Leichtgewicht?... dann hält das.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Februar 2016)

Wäre mich auch zu heikel. Radon tauscht die doch eh kostenlos.


----------



## Dusius (24. Februar 2016)

Ich wiege 90kg, und das Bike wird ordentlich geschreddert. Hält alles, wird regelmäßig geprüft und gut is. Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich wiege 90kg, und das Bike wird ordentlich geschreddert. Hält alles, wird regelmäßig geprüft und gut is. Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen.


Beim runter fahren ist es bei mir nicht kaputt gegangen   
...das war mein starker Tritt bergauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC² (24. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...das ist fast wie pokern...
> Oder bist du ein Leichtgewicht?... dann hält das.


Wobei Leichtgewicht dann unter 50 ist! 
Bei meinen 70kg und All Mountain Einsatz hat sie gut ein Jahr gehalten !


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

MC² schrieb:


> Wobei Leichtgewicht dann unter 50 ist!
> Bei meinen 70kg und All Mountain Einsatz hat sie gut ein Jahr gehalten !


Also müssen wir @Dusius wahrscheinlich zeigen, wie man das Rad an seine Grenzen bringt und nicht nur die abgesenkten Bordkanten nimmt


----------



## filiale (24. Februar 2016)

phw schrieb:


> Achtung: Leider hat sich das Montageproblem der rechten Hinterbau-Schraube unter dem Tretlager wohl bis in die 2016-Modelle weitergezogen. Habe festgestellt dass sich die Schraube um ca. 5mm rausgedreht wurde, konnte es zum Glück während der Tour nachziehen bevor schlimmeres passiert ist.
> 
> Also prüft euer Bike! Ich habe das Slide Carbon 9.0 HD Modell 2016!
> 
> ...



So klappt es leider nicht 100% denn damit löst Du das Problem nur bedingt. Die Fettrückstände im Rahmengewinde werden dafür sorgen daß das Loctite sich nicht sauber mit dem Rahmengewinde verbinden kann. Somit ist das Loctite ohne eigentliche Funktion. Daher muß auch das Rahmengewinde entfettet werden.


----------



## Dusius (24. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also müssen wir @Dusius wahrscheinlich zeigen, wie man das Rad an seine Grenzen bringt und nicht nur die abgesenkten Bordkanten nimmt



Also ihr könnt gerne alle vorbei kommen und ich behaupte mal ich bin schneller den Trail unten als die meisten hier


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also ihr könnt gerne alle vorbei kommen und ich behaupte mal ich bin schneller den Trail unten als die meisten hier


...wäre auch peinlich wenn nicht, ist ja deine Hausstrecke. ... und nach runter kommt wieder hoch, dabei hat es meine Schraube zerlegt...
Mit so Treffen ist immer schwierig, haben wir mit den Tandems auch versucht, aber die mögliche Freizeit und die Entfernung der Teilnehmer laufen oft weit auseinander. Sind ja alles keine Studenten mehr.   

Wie weit bist du z.B. von Schöneck entfernt? Dort sind wir wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr öfter mal am WE... sind zwar auch 2Stunden mit ~160km, aber noch vertretbar. 
Schöneck hat für fast jeden Normalbiker was zu bieten.
http://www.bikewelt-schoeneck.de/index.php/bikepark


----------



## Dusius (25. Februar 2016)

Also ich wohne am anderen Ende, in BW, und bin eher in den Vogesen oder in den Alpen unterwegs


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also ich wohne am anderen Ende, in BW, und bin eher in den Vogesen oder in den Alpen unterwegs


Da hast du ja optimales Spaßgelände vor der Haustür. ... habe ich nur im Sommerurlaub. 

Aber ich rate dir trotzdem die Stahlschrauben einzusetzen...man muß das Glück nicht unnötig strapazieren.


----------



## Dusius (25. Februar 2016)

Also es gibt ja keine offizielle Empfehlung von Radon die Schraube zu wechseln. Ich denke wenn sie richtig angezogen ist, hält sie.
Vielleicht bestelle ich mir mal eine mit aber da muss ich dann auch erstmal dran denken


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also es gibt ja keine offizielle Empfehlung von Radon die Schraube zu wechseln. Ich denke wenn sie richtig angezogen ist, hält sie.
> Vielleicht bestelle ich mir mal eine mit aber da muss ich dann auch erstmal dran denken


Also Bodo hatte mal nebenbei fallen lassen, das er in der ersten Planung/Berechnung eine stärkere Schraube vorgesehen hatte. Wurde aber, den Grund kenne ich nicht, nicht so übernommen. 
Setz dich gleich hin und schreibe an Radon eine nette Mail, und du bekommst die Schrauben zugeschickt.   
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres.... die Sonne scheint, du bist fit wie Turnschuh und dir fliegt die Schraube am Anfang der Tour oder Urlaub weg....entweder hast du gleich ein Ersatzrad oder du gehst wandern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (25. Februar 2016)

Hi,

Eine Frage an Euch!
Mein Monarch RC3 Dämpfer ist evtl. durch Eigenverschulden kaputt..... Schaue mich deshalb gerade nach einem Ersatz um. Am Slide hat der Monarch das Dämpfertune M L3 F 320. Meint ihr ob ich problemlos einen Monarch mit dem Tune M L3 verbauen könnte? Also ohne den Zusatz F=Firm?. Danke schonmal für eventuelle Antworten )


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (25. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> oder du gehst wandern..


kann ja auch schön sein.  
Also bei mir hält die Schraube seit Juli 14 auch fest im Gewinde. Nach dem Service wird sie dann immer wieder mit loctide blau eingeklebt. Oder geht es hier grade darum, dass die Schraube auch brechen kann? Muss da jetzt nochmal nachfragen, sorry.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2016)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> kann ja auch schön sein.
> Also bei mir hält die Schraube seit Juli 14 auch fest im Gewinde. Nach dem Service wird sie dann immer wieder mit loctide blau eingeklebt. Oder geht es hier grade darum, dass die Schraube auch brechen kann? Muss da jetzt nochmal nachfragen, sorry.








...beim Antritt abgeschert


----------



## Nunni (26. Februar 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe die Info bereits an unser QM weitergeben und werde hier hoffentlich eine baldige Rückmeldung bekommen. @phw : bitte im Auge behalten und uns ggf. (per PN) kontaktieren.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Habe diesbezüglich ne E-Mail an Bike-Discount geschrieben. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit kam die Zusage dass mir eine neue Lagerschale zugesendet wird. Super schnell und super freundlich


----------



## MC² (18. März 2016)

Servus  die  Carbon  Piloten! Wie stehts eigentlich  um die  Haltbarkeit  des  Rahmens? Bin am schwanken ,  ob nicht  doch  ein Swoop die  bessere  Wahl  wäre, bei  gröberen  Einsätzen, wenn  nur  das  Mehrheit nicht wäre.
Falls jemand  ein Slide CaRon in 18'' verkauft  in  Süddeutschland  kann  er es  mir  gerne  per  PN anbieten.


----------



## Nukem49 (18. März 2016)

Ich hab zumindest noch von keinem Rahmen gehört der gebrochen wäre. Mein eigener ist tiptop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. März 2016)

MC² schrieb:


> Servus  die  Carbon  Piloten! Wie stehts eigentlich  um die  Haltbarkeit  des  Rahmens? Bin am schwanken ,  ob nicht  doch  ein Swoop die  bessere  Wahl  wäre, bei  gröberen  Einsätzen, wenn  nur  das  Mehrheit nicht wäre.
> Falls jemand  ein Slide CaRon in 18'' verkauft  in  Süddeutschland  kann  er es  mir  gerne  per  PN anbieten.



Oh ja, das ewige Thema Haltbarkeit des Carbon-Rahmens. Meiner ist nach dem ersten Sprung über eine dicke, etwa 10 cm dicke Baumwurzel auseinandergebrochen. 

Im Ernst. Wenn du hier im Thread mal ein bisschen die Suchfunktion bemühst, wirst du zu folgendem Ergebnis kommen: Rahmen mehr als ausreichend steif, stabil genug, jedenfalls stabil genug, um Trails mit Sprüngen in Finale Ligure, Willingen, Bad Endbach, Winterberg etc. zu shredden. Das Geile am Slide: Man kann sich die Höhenmeter noch selbst problemlos erarbeiten. Angesichts der heute vorherrschenden und mMn für Otto-Normal-Biker übertriebenen Race-Enduro-Geometrien ist das Slide für mich das "All Mountain" unter den Enduros, weil du mit ihm halt überall selbst hochfahren kannst (s. auch zum Vergleich den allgemeinen Kommentar in der aktuellen Freeride). 

Wenn du aber den Schwerpunkt mehr auf Downhill legen möchtest, würde ich das Swoop nehmen. Es ist also keine Frage des Rahmenmaterials, sondern eher des Einsatzzwecks.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Oh ja, das ewige Thema Haltbarkeit des Carbon-Rahmens. Meiner ist nach dem ersten Sprung über eine dicke, etwa 10 cm dicke Baumwurzel auseinandergebrochen.
> 
> Im Ernst. Wenn du hier im Thread mal ein bisschen die Suchfunktion bemühst, wirst du zu folgendem Ergebnis kommen: Rahmen mehr als ausreichend steif, stabil genug, jedenfalls stabil genug, um Trails mit Sprüngen in Finale Ligure, Willingen, Bad Endbach, Winterberg etc. zu shredden. Das Geile am Slide: Man kann sich die Höhenmeter noch selbst problemlos erarbeiten. Angesichts der heute vorherrschenden und mMn für Otto-Normal-Biker übertriebenen Race-Enduro-Geometrien ist das Slide für mich das "All Mountain" unter den Enduros, weil du mit ihm halt überall selbst hochfahren kannst (s. auch zum Vergleich den allgemeinen Kommentar in der aktuellen Freeride).
> 
> Wenn du aber den Schwerpunkt mehr auf Downhill legen möchtest, würde ich das Swoop nehmen. Es ist also keine Frage des Rahmenmaterials, sondern eher des Einsatzzwecks.


...kann man so unterschreiben


----------



## MC² (18. März 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Oh ja, das ewige Thema Haltbarkeit des Carbon-Rahmens. Meiner ist nach dem ersten Sprung über eine dicke, etwa 10 cm dicke Baumwurzel auseinandergebrochen.
> 
> Im Ernst. Wenn du hier im Thread mal ein bisschen die Suchfunktion bemühst, wirst du zu folgendem Ergebnis kommen: Rahmen mehr als ausreichend steif, stabil genug, jedenfalls stabil genug, um Trails mit Sprüngen in Finale Ligure, Willingen, Bad Endbach, Winterberg etc. zu shredden. Das Geile am Slide: Man kann sich die Höhenmeter noch selbst problemlos erarbeiten. Angesichts der heute vorherrschenden und mMn für Otto-Normal-Biker übertriebenen Race-Enduro-Geometrien ist das Slide für mich das "All Mountain" unter den Enduros, weil du mit ihm halt überall selbst hochfahren kannst (s. auch zum Vergleich den allgemeinen Kommentar in der aktuellen Freeride).
> 
> Wenn du aber den Schwerpunkt mehr auf Downhill legen möchtest, würde ich das Swoop nehmen. Es ist also keine Frage des Rahmenmaterials, sondern eher des Einsatzzwecks.



Sorry, aber mich interessiert nicht Rad x oder y, sondern das Slide Carbon. Deshalb ist die SUFU nicht wirklich hilfreich. 
Hab selbst schon ein 16" Slide gefahren knapp 2 Jahre, von der Stabilität und dem Rad an sich gibts nichts zu meckern, ausser den bekannten Schwachstellen Lagerschrauben und Zentrierung Ausfallende (wg. Schaltwerkspiel), habs aber verkauft, weils ne Nummer zu klein war.

Mich interessiert einfach, mit welchen Beschädigungen und ausserplanmäßigen Belastungen ihr welche Erfahrungen gemacht habt, und ob es deswegen Probleme mit dem Carbonrahmen gab. 
@ Comfortbiker, du nimmst dein Rad doch ordentlich her, wie siehts aus mit Beschädigungen, oder schrammt da nichts an?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. März 2016)

MC² schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mich interessiert nicht Rad x oder y, sondern das Slide Carbon. Deshalb ist die SUFU nicht wirklich hilfreich.
> Hab selbst schon ein 16" Slide gefahren knapp 2 Jahre, von der Stabilität und dem Rad an sich gibts nichts zu meckern, ausser den bekannten Schwachstellen Lagerschrauben und Zentrierung Ausfallende (wg. Schaltwerkspiel), habs aber verkauft, weils ne Nummer zu klein war.
> 
> Mich interessiert einfach, mit welchen Beschädigungen und ausserplanmäßigen Belastungen ihr welche Erfahrungen gemacht habt, und ob es deswegen Probleme mit dem Carbonrahmen gab.
> @ Comfortbiker, du nimmst dein Rad doch ordentlich her, wie siehts aus mit Beschädigungen, oder schrammt da nichts an?



Sorry, aber dann habe ich mich davon verleiten lassen, dass du die beiden Modelle angesprochen hast. 

Nach einem Jahr mit 1.500 km auf dem Slide, 35.000 hm und 55.000 Tiefenmetern kann ich keine Schwachstellen entdecken. Selbst die Lagerschrauben halten bei mir. Ich habe aber auch den kompletten Hinterbau von innen abgeklebt. Hält bis heute.

Doch, eine kleine Schwachstelle gibt es: die Züge unter dem Tretlager sind etwas kurz gehalten, so dass sie beim Einfedern dort am Rahmen scheuern. Ich habe die Stelle mit dicker 3M-Folie abgeklebt, hier muss man aber regelmäßig kontrollieren, weil auch die Folie mit der Zeit durchscheuert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2016)

MC² schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mich interessiert nicht Rad x oder y, sondern das Slide Carbon. Deshalb ist die SUFU nicht wirklich hilfreich.
> Hab selbst schon ein 16" Slide gefahren knapp 2 Jahre, von der Stabilität und dem Rad an sich gibts nichts zu meckern, ausser den bekannten Schwachstellen Lagerschrauben und Zentrierung Ausfallende (wg. Schaltwerkspiel), habs aber verkauft, weils ne Nummer zu klein war.
> 
> Mich interessiert einfach, mit welchen Beschädigungen und ausserplanmäßigen Belastungen ihr welche Erfahrungen gemacht habt, und ob es deswegen Probleme mit dem Carbonrahmen gab.
> @ Comfortbiker, du nimmst dein Rad doch ordentlich her, wie siehts aus mit Beschädigungen, oder schrammt da nichts an?


Mein Slide muss 80kg und Bikeparks ertragen.   
Bis jetzt, nach zwei Saisons, ist alles bestens. Eine relativ starke Kerbe (5mm tief) im Oberrohr, die durch umfallen gegen eine abgerundete Vierkanteisensäule entstand, ist fast nicht mehr spürbar und hat sich entbeult.   
Der brutale Einschlag von einer aufgewirbelten großen Steinplatte im Unterrohr durch die schwache Steinschlagschutzfolie hindurch,  hat eine weiche Stelle hinterlassen.  Ist aber alles aus meiner Sicht nicht so tragisch da das Rohr durch das Profil noch genug Steifigkeit bietet. 
Die Stellen werden aber immer mal kontrolliert und abgetastet. 

Allerdings würde ich beim Slide einen sauberen Fahrstil und weiche Landungen empfehlen... dann gehen auch größere Sprünge. 
Ich bin vom Gewichts/Stabilitätsverhältnis begeistert. 
Mit 10kg weniger auf meinen Rippen wär mein Mut die Begrenzung.


----------



## MC² (18. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mein Slide muss 80kg und Bikeparks ertragen.
> Bis jetzt, nach zwei Saisons, ist alles bestens. Eine relativ starke Kerbe (5mm tief) im Oberrohr, die durch umfallen gegen eine abgerundete Vierkanteisensäule entstand, ist fast nicht mehr spürbar und hat sich entbeult.
> Der brutale Einschlag von einer aufgewirbelten großen Steinplatte im Unterrohr durch die schwache Steinschlagschutzfolie hindurch,  hat eine weiche Stelle hinterlassen.  Ist aber alles aus meiner Sicht nicht so tragisch da das Rohr durch das Profil noch genug Steifigkeit bietet.
> Die Stellen werden aber immer mal kontrolliert und abgetastet.
> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung, bin dir 2015 den Holy Hansen hinterhergefahren, und musste mich echt ranhalten dran zu bleiben, von daher wärs wohl nen Versuch in jetzt 18" Wert. Unterrohrschutz kann man wirlich verstärken, der hält nicht allzu viel ab, dem fehlt die harte Schale/Oberfläche. Weiche Stelle, dann ist wohl die Faser ab, und das Epoxidharz an der Stelle zerbröselt, sofern die Stelle nicht zu groß ist bleibt wohl noch genügend tragende Struktur übrig. 

Hat sonst wer Beschädigungen am Rahmen, oder fahren alle nur Waldwege damit?


----------



## punki69 (18. März 2016)

habe jetzt über 1500 kilometer seit mitte dezember drauf.bremsbeläge gewechselt,kette demnächst fällig.rahmen an den strategischen stellen mit m3 folie abgeklebt,läut!!!


----------



## DeadMeat (19. März 2016)

Bei mir hat auch ein aufgewirbelter Stein etwas vom Rahmen abgesplittert. Ich habe die Stelle verklebt, damit nichts weiter abbröckelt. Bis jetzt keine Probleme. Ca. ein halbes Jahr her.
Aber ob ich noch mal einen Carbon Rahmen kaufe? Keine Ahnung. Das mulmige Gefühl bleibt


----------



## ASt (19. März 2016)

Die einzige echte Schwachstelle gibt es erst seit 2016 nicht: alte Befestigung des Schaltauges. Meinen ersten Slide 160 habe ich ca 2 Monate nach dem Kauf an dieser Stelle kaputtgemacht. Stein ins Schaltwerk, Stück Rahmen ausgerissen. Ich habe bei Megastore noch einen auf die Art kaputten gsehn.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (21. März 2016)

MC² schrieb:


> Hat sonst wer Beschädigungen am Rahmen, oder fahren alle nur Waldwege damit?



Mir ist letztens an der Eisdiele das Weizenbierglas aus der Hand gerutscht und aufs Oberrohr gefallen. Da war so ein Riss. Hab Gaffa drüber geklebt, zum Eis holen reichts. 

...Spässje...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (21. März 2016)

Bei meinem Rahmen sind internen Leitungen für die Schaltzüge abgefallen. Das bekommt man wohl nicht mehr repariert. Ich werde jetzt die Aufnahme aufbohren und die Leitung durchgängig verlegen müssen.


----------



## ASt (21. März 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rahmen sind internen Leitungen für die Schaltzüge abgefallen. Das bekommt man wohl nicht mehr repariert. Ich werde jetzt die Aufnahme aufbohren und die Leitung durchgängig verlegen müssen.


Ich habe schon den 2ten 160. An jedem einige Male Schaltzüge gewechselt. Ich habe nie interne Leitungen gesehen. Gibt es sie wirklich?


----------



## supermanlovers (21. März 2016)

Wie glaubst du kommt der Bowdenzug vom Eingang oben am Unterrohr zum Ausgang? Da ist ein Gummischlauch drin. 

Ich musste den Zug jetzt ohne Leitung mit Hilfe einer Stange und eines Magneten durch den Rahmen führen. Das ist mir aber beim nächsten Mal zu blöd. Daher eine durchgehende Leitung vom Shifter zum SW.


----------



## ASt (21. März 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Wie glaubst du kommt der Bowdenzug vom Eingang oben am Unterrohr zum Ausgang? Da ist ein Gummischlauch drin.
> 
> Ich musste den Zug jetzt ohne Leitung mit Hilfe einer Stange und eines Magneten durch den Rahmen führen. Das ist mir aber beim nächsten Mal zu blöd. Daher eine durchgehende Leitung vom Shifter zum SW.


Das mit dem Zug von unten fangen kenne ich nicht anders. Allerdings ein Rahmen aus Mitte 2014, der andere Anfang 2015.
Das Loch unten ist aber für die Fischerei echt komfortabel. Man kriegt alles in 1 min ohne Magnete hin.

Ich habe langsam den Eindruck, dass Du von einem anderen Rahmen sprichst.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. März 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Wie glaubst du kommt der Bowdenzug vom Eingang oben am Unterrohr zum Ausgang? Da ist ein Gummischlauch drin.
> 
> Ich musste den Zug jetzt ohne Leitung mit Hilfe einer Stange und eines Magneten durch den Rahmen führen. Das ist mir aber beim nächsten Mal zu blöd. Daher eine durchgehende Leitung vom Shifter zum SW.




Also da ist def. keine zusätzliche Leitungsführung im Unterrohr und schon gar kein "Gummischlauch"! Mit 'nem Draht ist das eigentlich auch recht einfach zu erledigen der Ausgang am Unterrohr ist riessig... 
Wenn man vom Shifter bis zum Schaltwerk den Zug in einem geschlossenen Liner führen möchter, was ich auch gemacht habe, dann kann man z.B. den Rohloff-Schaltzug verwenden oder die Luxusvariante von Jagwire (Mountain Elite Sealed Shift)!


----------



## supermanlovers (21. März 2016)

Doch glaub mir da ist ein Schlauch. Soll ich dir ein Foto machen? Glaubst du der Zug hat sich selbst den Weg durch das Unterrohr gesucht? Vielleicht war dieser Schlauch bei den alten Modellen noch nicht vorhanden. So etwas ist eigentlich auch schon Standard. Damit man halt nicht rum fummeln muss.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. März 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rahmen sind internen Leitungen für die Schaltzüge abgefallen. Das bekommt man wohl nicht mehr repariert. Ich werde jetzt die Aufnahme aufbohren und die Leitung durchgängig verlegen müssen.




Die Zugaußenhülle stützt sich doch von Außen am Oberrohr ab, ich verstehe dein Problem nicht, mach' mal bitte ein Foto...


----------



## ASt (21. März 2016)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Die Zugaußenhülle stützt sich doch von Außen am Oberrohr ab, ich verstehe dein Problem nicht, mach' mal bitte ein Foto...


Ja, würde mich auch interessieren. Ich kann mir noch nicht vorstellen, wie so eine Führung bei diesem Aufbau überhaupt helfen kann. Falls beide Durchlassstellen fest eingebaut wären, ja, aber bei dem System...


----------



## supermanlovers (21. März 2016)

Dieser Schlauch ist von der Innenseite am oberen Eingang befestigt. Steckte wahrscheinlich einfach drauf. Und diese Verbindung hat sich gelöst. Naja ich mache morgen Nachmittag mal ein Foto falls ich das vom Inneren des Unterohrs hinbekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (21. März 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Dieser Schlauch ist von der Innenseite am oberen Eingang befestigt. Steckte wahrscheinlich einfach drauf. Und diese Verbindung hat sich gelöst. Naja ich mache morgen Nachmittag mal ein Foto falls ich das vom Inneren des Unterohrs hinbekomme.


War das untere Ende gegenüber der Öffnung im Unterrohr befestigt? Dann verstehe ich das.


----------



## ron101 (21. März 2016)

Also bei mir war der Schaltzug auch frei im Unterrohr, ohne irgend eine Hülle, nach gefühlten 5min fummeln ist das kabel unten raus gekommen.
14er 8SE Modell.

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (21. März 2016)

Vorbau abmontieren, Gabelschaft nach unten ziehen und durchs Steuerrohr ins Unterrohr reinleuchten, dann sieht man wie es innen ausschaut.


----------



## Dusius (22. März 2016)

Da is keine Leitung oder Schlauch drin.. Oben rein bisschen rumstochern und er kommt unten raus habe ich schon sicher 6 mal gemacht.


----------



## DeadMeat (22. März 2016)

In meinem einen Jahr alten Slide Carbon X01 Rahmen ist auch keine Zughülle drin. Der Zug muss durchgefummelt werden, was aber aufgrund des großen Ausgangs kein Problem darstellt.
Ich bin auch mal auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## ron101 (22. März 2016)

Unmöglich wär es ja nicht :






So ca. ab 50 sec.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (22. März 2016)

Also Ladies, hier die Fotos:



 

 


Das erste Bild zeigt den Eingang auf der Antriebsseite (für den Umwerfer)
Auf dem zweiten Foto seht ihr rechts den Bowdenzug ohne Hülle. Links den Schlauch für den Umwerferzug. Oben steckt diese Hülle noch in der Aufnahme. Unten nicht mehr. Die Leitung fürs Schaltwerk hat sich oben und unten gelöst und fliegt jetzt irgendwo im Rahmen rum. Früher konnte ich einfach oben einen Zug reinstecken und er kam unten sauber raus. Das fummeln nervt schon etwas.

Wie gesagt werde ich die Öffnung oben etwas aufbohren und die Außenhülle durchgehend verlegen. So habe ich in Zukunft kein gefummel mehr.


----------



## kreisbremser (22. März 2016)

nimm doch einen liner zur Montage.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ike-wechseln-so-funktioniert-s.780153.2.htm#5


----------



## supermanlovers (22. März 2016)

Ja so ein Liner ist/war innen verbaut. Ohne lag der Zug halt direkt an der Außenseite an. Daher musste ich mich mit einem L Inbus + Magnet behelfen.


----------



## kreisbremser (22. März 2016)

wenn du den liner benutz um den alten Zug nach unten rauszuziehen und den neuen rein zu schieben dann ist das doch optimal, oder nicht?


----------



## supermanlovers (22. März 2016)

Also den Liner am alten Zug befestigen und von oben nach unten durchziehen? Aber wie soll der Liner auf dauer halten? Ein durchgehende Außenhülle ist da sorgloser. Mit den 20g Mehrgewicht muss ich halt leben.


----------



## kreisbremser (22. März 2016)

du sparst dir das durchbohren, du kannst fummelfrei immer den Kopf des alten Zuges abschneiden diesen zur Hälfte rausziehen und den neuen Zug von oben nachschieben. zumindest stell ich mir das so vor und es gibt weniger widerstand beim schalten, da einfach weniger aussenhülle Reibung verursacht. das Gewicht ist mir persönlich meist Wurscht.


----------



## filiale (22. März 2016)

Ich finde die Öffnung da unten recht groß, aber jeder wie er mag. Ich hoffe der Zug klappert dann nicht am Rahmen !


----------



## Tshikey (23. März 2016)

... kenne u. nutze meist eine von zwei möglichkeiten, um innenzüge durch den rahmen zu führen:

- dünne schnur von oben in rahmen einführen, fixieren, unten mit staubsauger "einfangen", oben schaltzug ankleben, durchziehen
- liner von unten über alten zug führen bis er oben u. unten herausschaut, alten zug herausziehen, neuen durchführen, 
  liner wieder herausziehen.

wenn eine öffnung groß genug ist kann man natürlich auch rumprobieren bis der zug herausschaut,
i-wie und i-wann führt sicher jede möglichkeit zum erfolg....


----------



## Dusius (24. März 2016)

Da es nun schon öffter gefragt wurde, wer sine Fabric Cageless Trinkflasche montieren möchte und einen Monarch Plus im Bike hat der hat pech, es passt leider nicht ^^ 
Wer die Flasche dennnoch möchte, ich habe ein neue blaue im Bikemarkt


----------



## supermanlovers (24. März 2016)

Die Flasche habe ich heute auch getestet. Bei mir geht nur ein Flaschenhalter mit langen Löchern und das ganze nach oben geschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (24. März 2016)

eventuell geht sie in einem XL Rahmen, in meinem L kommt der hebel vom Dämpfer ganz knapp an die Flasche, es sind nur 5 mm oder so was fehlt.


----------



## czar (25. März 2016)

Moin, hat jemand von euch an seinem Slide schonmal Schaltzüge mit durchgängigem Liner verlegt? Im allgemeinen Thread schwören die einen darauf und die anderen schreiben, dass die Haltbarkeit sogar kürzer als bei normalen Zügen sei. Ich muss jetzt schon das zweite Mal die Züge wechseln, irgendwie werden die immer relativ schnell schwergängig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2016)

czar schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand von euch an seinem Slide schonmal Schaltzüge mit durchgängigem Liner verlegt? Im allgemeinen Thread schwören die einen darauf und die anderen schreiben, dass die Haltbarkeit sogar kürzer als bei normalen Zügen sei. Ich muss jetzt schon das zweite Mal die Züge wechseln, irgendwie werden die immer relativ schnell schwergängig.


Ein sauber verlegter Liner, bei meinem Epic von Nokon, hält ewig und schont die Züge. Alle Stellen wo Schlamm eindringen könnte, müssen dicht sein. 
Beim 2014er Slide musste ich  allerdings  noch nicht wechseln.


----------



## kreisbremser (25. März 2016)

czar schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand von euch an seinem Slide schonmal Schaltzüge mit durchgängigem Liner verlegt? Im allgemeinen Thread schwören die einen darauf und die anderen schreiben, dass die Haltbarkeit sogar kürzer als bei normalen Zügen sei. Ich muss jetzt schon das zweite Mal die Züge wechseln, irgendwie werden die immer relativ schnell schwergängig.



Dein Muskeln erschlaffen einfach während der Fahrt.


----------



## Monsterwade (25. März 2016)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Kann mir bitte jemand die genaue Bezeichnung der Kettenführung am 10.0 von 2014 nennen.
Gibt 3 verschiedene Ausführungen! 
Danke
Monster


----------



## czar (30. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ein sauber verlegter Liner, bei meinem Epic von Nokon, hält ewig und schont die Züge. Alle Stellen wo Schlamm eindringen könnte, müssen dicht sein.
> Beim 2014er Slide musste ich  allerdings  noch nicht wechseln.


Das sagt sich so einfach. Diese Dichtungen von Jagwire sind ja auch nicht so toll. Außerdem ist auch an der Nahtstelle zwischen Liner (zum Beispiel im Rahmenrohr) und der Stelle, wo die Außenhülle wieder weiterläuft, undichte Stellen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2016)

czar schrieb:


> Das sagt sich so einfach. Diese Dichtungen von Jagwire sind ja auch nicht so toll. Außerdem ist auch an der Nahtstelle zwischen Liner (zum Beispiel im Rahmenrohr) und der Stelle, wo die Außenhülle wieder weiterläuft, undichte Stellen.



...das musst du alles abdichten... Schrumpfschlauch, kurze Überschieblinge....usw.   
Hauptsache der Liner geht vom Schalthebel bis zum Schaltwerk durch und ist überall dicht.


----------



## Dusius (30. März 2016)

Also da verlege ich doch lieber einmal im Jahr neue Hüllen als mit den Stress anzutun ^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also da verlege ich doch lieber einmal im Jahr neue Hüllen als mit den Stress anzutun ^^


Wenn man weiß wie es geht, oder einmal gemacht hat, ist es kein Stress. Im Gegenteil, alles flutscht leichter und länger. 
Ich mache das bei selbst aufgebauten Rädern gleich und bei fertig gekauften erst wenn die originalen Züge am Ende sind. 
Wobei jährlich die Hüllen wechseln wär mir auch zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (30. März 2016)

gibt gibt es sinnvoll anleitungen zum verlegen der liner? möchte gerade mal am hardtail testen wie die sich machen, bevor ich am slide handanlege.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> gibt gibt es sinnvoll anleitungen zum verlegen der liner? möchte gerade mal am hardtail testen wie die sich machen, bevor ich am slide handanlege.


Bei Nokon war alles gut beschrieben. Wie das bei anderen Systemen beschrieben ist kann ich nicht sagen... denke aber das es ähnlich gut zu händeln ist. 
Das entscheidende bei allen Systemen ist aber die Länge der Züge, also immer genau messen/anhalten ehe man was abschneidet.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (30. März 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> gibt gibt es sinnvoll anleitungen zum verlegen der liner? möchte gerade mal am hardtail testen wie die sich machen, bevor ich am slide handanlege.



Ist recht einfach, der Liner bekommt einfach die Gesamlänge von Shifter bis zum Schaltwerk und die Außenhüllen schiebt man einfach darüber - ganz easy...


----------



## Monsterwade (31. März 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Kann mir bitte jemand die genaue Bezeichnung der Kettenführung am 10.0 von 2014 nennen.
> Gibt 3 verschiedene Ausführungen!
> Danke
> Monster


Scheint sich niemand hier mit den KeFü auszukennen.

Diese hier sieht recht ähnlich aus: 
https://www.bike-components.de/en/e-thirteen/TRS-Dual-Ring-Kettenfuehrung-inkl-Bashguard-p31221/

Allerdings gibts die in ISCG alt oder Innenlager-Ausführung. Keine Ahnung welche beim Radon Slide Carbon 650b 10.0 von 2014 verbaut ist. Geht leider auch nicht aus den Specs hervor


----------



## supermanlovers (31. März 2016)

ISCG 05 oder Low DirectMount


----------



## czar (4. April 2016)

moin, langsam löst sich an meinem schönen roten Slide 160 von 2014 an mehreren Stellen der Lack ab, allerdings alles auf Grund von Scheuern, Stößen, etc. Wisst ihr, wie ich einen möglichst ähnlichen Lack bekommen kann? Ich habe bei DM einen Nagellack gekauft, der meinem Rotton auf den ersten Blick ähnlich sah, aber der hält weder gut, noch hat er genau den gleichen Farbton.
Ich habe dieses Modell hier: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif...-testbericht-skeen-29-100-in-der-bike-102014/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (6. April 2016)

Mein 8SE hat auch so den einen oder anderen Lackabplatzer ;-) Es wird ja auch geschredet was das Zeug hält.
Habe an meinem bisher nichts gemacht. Würde wenn, dann eher etwas aus dem Autolack Bereich verwenden.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...+lack.TRS0&_nkw=apple+candy+red+lack&_sacat=0

Irgend sowas. 
Es hat an Fahrzeugen teilweise auch Carbon oder PVC Teile dran, also sollte dies wohl dem Rahmen nicht schaden.

Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. April 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Mein 8SE hat auch so den einen oder anderen Lackabplatzer ;-) Es wird ja auch geschredet was das Zeug hält.
> Habe an meinem bisher nichts gemacht. Würde wenn, dann eher etwas aus dem Autolack Bereich verwenden.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...+lack.TRS0&_nkw=apple+candy+red+lack&_sacat=0
> ...


Carbon Rahmen sollten nie auf über 40° Erhitzt.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## knoerrli (6. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Carbon Rahmen sollten nie auf über 40° Erhitzt.   Gruß Bodo



Im Ernst???? Ich habe einen schwarzen Rahmen, ich denke da werden im Sommer inder Sonne schnell mal 40 Grad erreicht. heist das jetzt ich muss für mein bike immer einen Schattenplatz suchen?


----------



## ron101 (6. April 2016)

Bin kein Lackierer, aber ich denke dies macht man bei Raumtemperatur wie mit einer handelsüblichen Spraydose oder so. 

40°C Sollte man das Bike in dem Fall nicht im Fahrzeug drinnen an der Sonne parkieren ;-) Nur auf dem Dachständer.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (6. April 2016)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Im Ernst???? Ich habe einen schwarzen Rahmen, ich denke da werden im Sommer inder Sonne schnell mal 40 Grad erreicht. heist das jetzt ich muss für mein bike immer einen Schattenplatz suchen?


----------



## tapfererkrieger (7. April 2016)

An meinem 15er Slide hat sich einiges getan. Neu ist:

-Michelin Wild Rock`r. Super Reifen fürs Trockene, im Winter sind Shortys montiert.
-Lenker Boobar
-Vorbau ist ein Fifty-Fifty in 35mm
-Farbe, dank Folie jetzt ohne die Orangen Decals
-203er Scheiben
-Lyrik 180 DPA

Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich die Lyrik fahren lässt.

Freue mich schon auf die erste Testfahrt und auf Finale Ligure im Mai, wo das Bike wohl sehr in seinem Element sein wird.


----------



## supermanlovers (7. April 2016)

Kannst du mal ein Detail Foto von der Folie machen und/oder ein Link. Einfach schwarz/transparente Folie?


----------



## tapfererkrieger (7. April 2016)

Folie ist eine ganz normale matt schwarze, die ich bei uns im spital bei den schriftenmalern gefunden habe. :-D
dann einfach passend zuschneiden. habe sie am hinterbau und am umlenkhebel einfach ein bisschen grösser als das orange gemacht.
am hauptrahmen habe ich 4 teile, eines hinten am sitzrohr, je eines in der schräge, und ein langes, dass vom sitzdreieck über steuerrohr bis auf der anderen seite zum sitztdreieck geht.
habe versucht das komplette oberrohr zu folieren, aber schlussendlich habe ich nur die orangen decals überklebt, da es mir nicht sehr gut gelungen ist mit dem kompletten oberrohr... :-( :-D


----------



## DeadMeat (7. April 2016)

Hast du ne Freigabe von Radon für die 180er Gabel? Ich denke nicht dass der Rahmen dafür freigegeben ist.


----------



## supermanlovers (7. April 2016)

So etwas könnte gehen
http://www.amazon.de/Tönungsfolie-Sonnenschutzfolie-Fensterfolie-SCHWARZ-300x75cm/dp/B00CFPDT7E/ref=sr_1_2?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1460056141&sr=1-2&keywords=tönungsfolie

Meine 170er Fox 36 finde ich schon grenzwertig und die baut nur 5mm länger als eine 160 Pike. Die 180er Lyrik wäre mir zu stelzig. Dazu noch der kleine Dämpfer ohne Piggy. Wirkt mir etwas unausgewogen von der Performance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (8. April 2016)

tapfererkrieger schrieb:


> An meinem 15er Slide hat sich einiges getan. Neu ist:
> 
> -Michelin Wild Rock`r. Super Reifen fürs Trockene, im Winter sind Shortys montiert.
> -Lenker Boobar
> ...



Das mit der Folie sieht echt gut aus! Ist ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## greifswald (8. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Carbon Rahmen sollten nie auf über 40° Erhitzt.   Gruß Bodo



Ernsthaft? Oder habe ich den Witz nicht verstanden? D.h. das Radel darf man nicht im Sommer nutzen? 40°C dürfte ein mattschwarzer Rahmen bei einem Rad, das in der Sonne steht selbst in unseren Breitengraden locker erreichen. Hast du evtl. die 1 vor der 40 vergessen?

Was passiert bei einer Rahmentemperatur über 40°C?


----------



## DeadMeat (8. April 2016)

greifswald schrieb:


> Was passiert bei einer Rahmentemperatur über 40°C?


Er zerläuft wie Butter. Ist mir letztes Jahr im Sommer auch passiert. Zumindest war der Ansatz erkennbar. Am nächsten Haus angekommen, hab ich mein Bike dort in den kühlen Keller gestellt. Ich hab es dann erst Abends, als es kühler war, abgeholt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. April 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Er zerläuft wie Butter. Ist mir letztes Jahr im Sommer auch passiert. Zumindest war der Ansatz erkennbar. Am nächsten Haus angekommen, hab ich mein Bike dort in den kühlen Keller gestellt. Ich hab es dann erst Abends, als es kühler war, abgeholt.


Sehr gut hast das Gemacht. Die 40° sind eine Vorgabe der Hersteller die nur für die Max. Hitze eines Wärmeofens beim nachbehandeln beim Lackieren, geht darum das diese bei Lack meist 90° bei Pulver 200° behandelt werden. Gruß Bodo


----------



## greifswald (8. April 2016)

Scherzkekse ;-)

Danke für die Info. Ist ja auch nicht uninteressant bei Schadenbeseitigung. Meine Surfbretter (CFK+GFK) bekommen bei einer Reparatur immer etwas Wärme ab.


----------



## mattchuk (9. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe an meinem Slide Carbon 8.0 2015 die M1700 Spline2 Laufraeder und wuerde mir gerne ein paar Ersatzspeichen auf Lager legen. Die Speichen sind wohl diese https://www.bike24.de/p152117.html, aber welche Laenge brauche ich?
Der Speichenrechner von DT Swiss ist leider nicht sehr hilfreich, da er den M1700 Laufradsatz nicht kennt...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## filiale (9. April 2016)

schau mal bei whizz wheel, da stehen auch die längen


----------



## filiale (9. April 2016)

Ich habe es Dir mal rausgesucht, keine Ahnung welche Laufradgröße Du hast.


----------



## baumfreund (9. April 2016)

die speichernlänge steht übrigens auf dem rad  erst lesen dann lösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. April 2016)

das kommt auch noch dazu, auf dem aufkleber der felge steht es, aber das vermutet man natürlich erstmal nicht


----------



## JEUS (11. April 2016)

Also ich fahre mein 160er auch schon seit längerem mit der Lyrik 180 DPA. Ich habe allerdings die Spacer unter dem Vorbau raus genommen. Im Ergebnis ist es genau so hoch wie vorher. Ich habe noch ein zweites 160er und kann keinen Unterschied feststellen. Ich komme jeden Berg genau so gut hoch. Man hat halt mehr Reserven und die Lyrik ist deutlich robuster.
Wie Bodo bereits schon mal geschrieben hat, gibt es dazu keine Freigabe.


----------



## pepe1149 (16. April 2016)

Hallo in die Runde!

Seit einigen Tagen bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Slide 8.0 und bin total begeistert. Das ist genau meins, geht super bergauf, schön wendig ist es auch und bergab kann man ruhig mal das Gas stehen lassen. Hab heute die erste längere Ausfahrt im Vinschgau gemacht und dabei folgendes bemerkt: die Dämpferwippe quietscht ein wenig und wenn ich nach rechts lenke, quietscht es auch. Nach links lenken geht aber problemlos ;-) Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt? Ich denke, das sollte mit etwas Fett zu beheben sein. 

Viel Spaß euch noch mit dem geilen Bike, ich werd ihn haben, da bin ich mir sicher!
pepe


----------



## tapfererkrieger (16. April 2016)

hi

das mit der wippe hab ich auch ab und zu. auseinander bauen, reinigen und neu fetten der lager hilft aber super :-D
lenken geht bei mir aber quitschfrei.


----------



## pepe1149 (17. April 2016)

Hallo Krieger,

das hab ich mir schon gedacht. War nur erstaunt, weil das Rad ja nagelneu ist. Werds diese Woche mal fetten.


----------



## roQer (17. April 2016)

Würde meiner Frau gerne einen Slide kaufen. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung bzgl. Rahmengröße? Sie ist 169 cm groß. Wäre M ok oder sollte man lieber auf S gehen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (17. April 2016)

Würde "S" empfehlen, ich fahre "M" bei 1,77m - paßt perfekt!


----------



## Nukem49 (17. April 2016)

Ich fahre mit 1,72 einen S Rahmen und fühl mich damit sehr wohl.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. April 2016)

wobei Frauen im schnitt längere Beine im Verhältnis zum rechtlichen Körper haben.
die Mehrzahl der gelegenheitsfahrenden Frauen mag es nicht zu sehr nach vorn geneigt zu fahren.


----------



## meg-71 (18. April 2016)

roQer schrieb:


> Würde meiner Frau gerne einen Slide kaufen. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung bzgl. Rahmengröße? Sie ist 169 cm groß. Wäre M ok oder sollte man lieber auf S gehen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Ich bin 169cm groß SL weiß ich gerade nicht . Ich fahre das Slide in 16" und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wichtig ist, ich habe dieReverb nur einen halben cm ausgezogen. Einen größeren Rahmen könnte ich also nicht fahren.
Also unbedingt mal draufsetzen.

MfG der meg


----------



## kreisbremser (18. April 2016)

schrittlänge ist wohl das wichtigere maß


----------



## Schelle (19. April 2016)

nein, das komplette Bike muss passen - und da hilft in der Regel nur eine Probefahrt. Körpergröße und Schrittmaß dienen nur als Anhaltspunkte.
Ich selber bin 183-184 bei 84-85 Schrittmaß. Hab noch ein 18" Cube Stereo von 2010 und  jetzt noch ein 20" Slide 160er (jeweils 125mm Sattelstütze). Hab mal beide Bikes mit Zollstock und Wasserwaage vermessen. Und siehe da, mit meiner optimalen Sitz/Satteleinstellung/Vorbaulängen sind beide fast identisch.


----------



## reflux (19. April 2016)

Besteht hier noch Interesse an einem Satz Offset Buchsen und einer 170mm XO Kurbel. Ich komme irgendwie nicht zum Umbau und so liegt das hier nur rum.


----------



## schnubbi88 (19. April 2016)

Moin zusammen, 
mein slide ist unglücklich mit Metall kollidiert (im stand umgekippt...) und nun sind an der Wippe zwei ca. 3 mm Tiefe und etwa 5 mm lange Furchen. Sollte ich das beheben lassen oder kann man das so lassen? Oder reicht vielleicht Epoxydharz zum Auffüllen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. April 2016)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> mein slide ist unglücklich mit Metall kollidiert (im stand umgekippt...) und nun sind an der Wippe zwei ca. 3 mm Tiefe und etwa 5 mm lange Furchen. Sollte ich das beheben lassen oder kann man das so lassen? Oder reicht vielleicht Epoxydharz zum Auffüllen?



Hi,

wie immer: eine Ferndiagnose schwer bis unmöglich...schicke uns doch mal bitte Fotos an [email protected] - dann können wir ggf. schon einmal anhand der Fotos eine (unverbindliche) Einschätzung geben. Eine 100%ige Aussage kann jedoch erst nach Prüfung vor Ort gegeben werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## schnubbi88 (19. April 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie immer: eine Ferndiagnose schwer bis unmöglich...schicke uns doch mal bitte Fotos an [email protected] - dann können wir ggf. schon einmal anhand der Fotos eine (unverbindliche) Einschätzung geben. Eine 100%ige Aussage kann jedoch erst nach Prüfung vor Ort gegeben werden.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hab die Fotos gerade geschickt, dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (19. April 2016)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> mein slide ist unglücklich mit Metall kollidiert (im stand umgekippt...) und nun sind an der Wippe zwei ca. 3 mm Tiefe und etwa 5 mm lange Furchen. Sollte ich das beheben lassen oder kann man das so lassen? Oder reicht vielleicht Epoxydharz zum Auffüllen?


Diese Frage mitnem foto würde ich an deiner Stelle direkt an Bodo im entsprechenden Thread stellen.
Ah, schon beantwortet. Ging ja schnell.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. April 2016)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Hab die Fotos gerade geschickt, dankeschön!


Laß' uns doch mal an den Fotos teilhaben, währe wahrscheinlich für einige hier interessant...


----------



## schnubbi88 (20. April 2016)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Laß' uns doch mal an den Fotos teilhaben, währe wahrscheinlich für einige hier interessant...



hier sind sie


----------



## supermanlovers (20. April 2016)

Sieht mir recht harmlos aus. Wenn ich daran denke wie dick Klarlack, Farbe und Grundierung war.


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. April 2016)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> hier sind sie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 485793 Anhang anzeigen 485793 Anhang anzeigen 485794


Ist wohl nur ein optische Schaden.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## schnubbi88 (21. April 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Sieht mir recht harmlos aus. Wenn ich daran denke wie dick Klarlack, Farbe und Grundierung war.





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ist wohl nur ein optische Schaden.  Gruß Bodo




ok vielen Dank an euch! Dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt!


----------



## ASt (21. April 2016)

Weiss jemand zufällig, wo eine Gummitülle für Rahmeneinführung der Reverb-Leitung zu bekommen ist? Auf bike-discount Seite finde ich keine.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. April 2016)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> hier sind sie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 485793 Anhang anzeigen 485793 Anhang anzeigen 485794



Hi,

ich schließe mich der Meinung von Bodo an - allerdings immer aus der Sicht der "Ferndiagnose" anhand von Fotos. Es sieht m.M.n. nach Abplatzern der äußersten Lackschicht aus, evtl. ist auch eine kleine "Macke" in der äußersten Carbonlage entstanden. Es gibt im Fachhandel speziellen Kit, welchen man hier (falls Du den Rahmen nicht einsenden möchtest und weiterfahren willst) auf die betroffenen Stellen aufbringen kann - dann sind diese Stellen versiegelt und können bei Bedarf zusätzlich mit einem Lackstift angepasst werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## supermanlovers (21. April 2016)

Versiegeln ist aber nicht zwingend nötig. Carbon "zieht" entgegen der häufigen Meinung kein Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi88 (21. April 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich schließe mich der Meinung von Bodo an - allerdings immer aus der Sicht der "Ferndiagnose" anhand von Fotos. Es sieht m.M.n. nach Abplatzern der äußersten Lackschicht aus, evtl. ist auch eine kleine "Macke" in der äußersten Carbonlage entstanden. Es gibt im Fachhandel speziellen Kit, welchen man hier (falls Du den Rahmen nicht einsenden möchtest und weiterfahren willst) auf die betroffenen Stellen aufbringen kann - dann sind diese Stellen versiegelt und können bei Bedarf zusätzlich mit einem Lackstift angepasst werden.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Dankeschön für eure Antworten!!!! Dann werde ich mir mal solchen Kitt besorgen!!


----------



## schnubbi88 (21. April 2016)

Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt notwendig wäre, würde ich das schon gerne wieder glatt machen. Habt Ihr einen Link für diesen speziellen Kitt? Ich finde da einfach nichts im Netz...


----------



## greifswald (22. April 2016)

Da noch niemand geantwortet hat: Das wird vermutlich Epoxydharz sein? Frag mal einen benachbarten (Wind)surfer, Wohnmobilhersteller, Yachtbauer etc. nach einer Kleinstmenge. Ansonsten gibt es auch 2k-Epoxy 50/50 in praktischer Doppelspritze. Rein für die Optik ginge vermutlich auch knetepoxy.

Du kannst auch auf den Seiten von bacuplast und r-g stöbern. Dort sollten auch Informationen zur Anwendung und ggf. Farben zu finden sein.


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. April 2016)

greifswald schrieb:


> Da noch niemand geantwortet hat: Das wird vermutlich Epoxydharz sein? Frag mal einen benachbarten (Wind)surfer, Wohnmobilhersteller, Yachtbauer etc. nach einer Kleinstmenge. Ansonsten gibt es auch 2k-Epoxy 50/50 in praktischer Doppelspritze. Rein für die Optik ginge vermutlich auch knetepoxy.
> 
> Du kannst auch auf den Seiten von bacuplast und r-g stöbern. Dort sollten auch Informationen zur Anwendung und ggf. Farben zu finden sein.


Epoxyd ist richtig und falsch . Richtig da es das Hartz ist mit den bei der Herstellung die Carbon Fasern verbunden werden, also sehr hohe
Festigkeit. Aber hier sind nur Oberflächliche Schäden und Epoxyd ist sehr Giftig da reicht ein Poly. Spachtel.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Vincy (22. April 2016)

Einfach zu einem guten Autolackierer gehen, der macht dir das da. 
Mußt dir da eh den passenden Lack zurecht mischen lassen, dann ist es ein Abwasch und auch perfekt gemacht. Kostet vielleicht ca 30€.
Ansonsten einen Lackstift anfertigen lassen und es dann selber machen, kostet ca 5€.


----------



## schnubbi88 (23. April 2016)

greifswald schrieb:


> Da noch niemand geantwortet hat: Das wird vermutlich Epoxydharz sein? Frag mal einen benachbarten (Wind)surfer, Wohnmobilhersteller, Yachtbauer etc. nach einer Kleinstmenge. Ansonsten gibt es auch 2k-Epoxy 50/50 in praktischer Doppelspritze. Rein für die Optik ginge vermutlich auch knetepoxy.
> 
> Du kannst auch auf den Seiten von bacuplast und r-g stöbern. Dort sollten auch Informationen zur Anwendung und ggf. Farben zu finden sein.





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Epoxyd ist richtig und falsch . Richtig da es das Hartz ist mit den bei der Herstellung die Carbon Fasern verbunden werden, also sehr hohe
> Festigkeit. Aber hier sind nur Oberflächliche Schäden und Epoxyd ist sehr Giftig da reicht ein Poly. Spachtel.  Gruß Bodo





Vincy schrieb:


> Einfach zu einem guten Autolackierer gehen, der macht dir das da.
> Mußt dir da eh den passenden Lack zurecht mischen lassen, dann ist es ein Abwasch und auch perfekt gemacht. Kostet vielleicht ca 30€.
> Ansonsten einen Lackstift anfertigen lassen und es dann selber machen, kostet ca 5€.



Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, erstmal bin ich beruhigt, dass es nichts schlimmes ist!! Ich werde Anfang der Woche bei einem Lackierer anfragen, was er für mich tun kann (Spachteln+Lackstift) und nochmal berichten. Aber jetzt gibts erstmal eine kleine Ausfahrt  Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maprie (23. April 2016)

Eventuell auch in einer BMW-Werkstatt nachfragen. Da würde ich entsprechende Möglichkeiten erwarten, da die i-Modelle diverse CFK-Karosserieteile haben.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

Hallo @Radon-Bikes 
Moin @BODOPROBST 

bitte um kurze Betätigung.
*Slide* 160 X01 *2015* Monarch Buchsen-Masse sind *8.00 x 22.20* mm, richtig?

Besten Dank und schöne Woche


----------



## supermanlovers (25. April 2016)

Ja


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ja


danke


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

Moment... und was ist jetzt der passende Schraubensatz? 
Beide Schrauben/Hülsen sind gleich lang.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschraubenset-fuer-slide-stage-142985/wg_id-4298
wäre doch falsch? 

Ist es etwa als Cube-Teil betitelt?


----------



## supermanlovers (25. April 2016)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-daempfer-220917

findet man über die Suche nicht.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-daempfer-220917
> 
> findet man über die Suche nicht.


Kokolores 

Vielen Dank


----------



## ASt (25. April 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufällig, wo eine Gummitülle für Rahmeneinführung der Reverb-Leitung zu bekommen ist? Auf bike-discount Seite finde ich keine.


Weiss keiner oder gibt es die als Ersatz nicht?


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Weiss keiner oder gibt es die als Ersatz nicht?


Was genau meinst du? Einen Rahmenschutz? Oder das Kunststoffteil zum Anschrauben, das die Leitung führt?


----------



## ASt (25. April 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du? Einen Rahmenschutz? Oder das Kunststoffteil zum Anschrauben, das die Leitung führt?


Ich meine das kleine Stück aus Gummi, wodurch die Reverb-Leitung in den Rahmen reingeht. Kantenschutz oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (25. April 2016)

22,2mmx8mm ist richtig . Bin ab heute am Gardasee und nur eingeschränkt zu Erreichen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. April 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Ich meine das kleine Stück aus Gummi, wodurch die Reverb-Leitung in den Rahmen reingeht. Kantenschutz oder so.


Für diesen Gummi gibt es ein Ers. Teilnr. .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ron101 (25. April 2016)

Hallo

Würde diese Reverb in mein Slide 160 passen?:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...majig-stuetze-31,6-mmx-links-47153/wg_id-2280

Ich glaube meine hat sich so ziemlich verabschiedet, und ein Service kostet wohl in etwas gleich viel wie eine Neue.

Cheers
ron


----------



## DeadMeat (25. April 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Würde diese Reverb in mein Slide 160 passen?:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-reverb-stealth-150-connectamajig-stuetze-31,6-mmx-links-47153/wg_id-2280
> ...


Ja die Stütze passt 
Ich würde aber evtl. die neue 2017er Version nehmen. Kostet zwar noch ein gutes Stück mehr, ist aber innen überarbeitet und soll nicht so schnell Luft ziehen.


----------



## supermanlovers (25. April 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> ist aber innen überarbeitet und soll nicht so schnell Luft ziehen.


das sagen sie bei jeder Überarbeitung. Ich habe schon die 3. in 5 Jahren und keine war sorglos. Vielleicht lieber die KS?


----------



## DeadMeat (25. April 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> das sagen sie bei jeder Überarbeitung. Ich habe schon die 3. in 5 Jahren und keine war sorglos. Vielleicht lieber die KS?


Sieht innen aber schon anders aus und hat diese "Doppeldichtungen":
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03/15/rock-shox-reverb-2017-170mm/
Aber ob's hilft? Keine Ahnung 
KS ist zumindest nicht schlechter. Ein Kollege hat seine aber auch schon einschicken müssen


----------



## ron101 (25. April 2016)

Würde denn die 170er in einem 18" Rahmen reinpassen?

Cheers
ron


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Würde denn die 170er in einem 18" Rahmen reinpassen?
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Die Frage ist doch, ob du die überhaupt brauchst...


----------



## ron101 (25. April 2016)

@bastifunbiker 
Bis 2014 hatte ich nicht mal eine absenkbare und bin auch gefahren 

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. April 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Würde diese Reverb in mein Slide 160 passen?:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-reverb-stealth-150-connectamajig-stuetze-31,6-mmx-links-47153/wg_id-2280
> ...




Was verstehst du denn unter verabschiedet und wieso sollte der Service knapp 300€ kosten. Bist du denn schon raus aus der Garantie, du fährst doch ein 2014er Slide wie ich - mußte meine Reverb letzten Monat reklamieren, ging alles auf Garantie...?!


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker
> Bis 2014 hatte ich nicht mal eine absenkbare und bin auch gefahren
> 
> Cheers
> ron


ich meinte: ob du 170 mm Hub überhaupt benötigst... Das wäre wohl eher etwas für XL Bikes oder Bikes mit ultrakurzen Sitzrohren


----------



## supermanlovers (25. April 2016)

Mir ist die 150er in meinem L bei 181cm in extrem steilem Gelände schon etwas knapp. Muss in den seltenen Fällen dann halt zum Minitool greifen.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. April 2016)

18" ist aber M.
Und bei meinem Slide in 18" reicht eine 150er genau knapp, wenn sie ganz drin ist.
180/85 cm.
Also 170 wäre genau 20 mm zu lang.


----------



## ron101 (25. April 2016)

@bastifunbiker 
Bei mir ist die 4.5cm ausgezogen also könnte ich locker noch 2cm runter.
Beim Manualen kommt mir manchmal der Sattel in den Weg.

@Hypermotard 
Am Sonntag ist die Stütze nach dem absenken nicht mehr hochgefahren. Erst als das Bike wieder an der Wärme war gieng es wieder.
Auf der schnellsten position aber nur Zeitlupen mässig hoch wie runter.
Hatte das schon mal im Winter als es sehr kalt war. Am Sonntag war kalt aber nicht sehr kalt 
Habe dann die Leitung mal wieder mit frischem Öl gefüllt und entlüftet und auf 17.2 bar gepummt, hatte nur noch ca. 16bar drin.
An der wärme gieng es dann nur noch auf der schnellsten position und nur noch in Zeitlupe runter und wieder hoch.
Draussen an der Heutigen kälte geht sie nicht mal mehr runter. 
Radon Rechnungsdatum habe ich den 23.5.2014 haste die an Radon gesendet? Wie lange hat sowas gedauert?
Na ja in der Schweiz da kostet nur das mal anschauen ohne Material 100EUR also schnell mal die Rep. 200.- und aktuell sind die 16er Modelle im Sale bereits ab 250.- zuhaben.

Cheers
ron


----------



## DeadMeat (26. April 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker
> Na ja in der Schweiz da kostet nur das mal anschauen ohne Material 100EUR also schnell mal die Rep. 200.- und aktuell sind die 16er Modelle im Sale bereits ab 250.- zuhaben.


Dafür ist für dich als Schweizer 200€ nicht so viel wie für uns.
Das ist wie wenn uns die Rep. 100€ kostet und die neue Stütze 125€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2016)

Was hab ich auf einmal damit zu tun?
Ich bin übrigens auch in CH 


DeadMeat schrieb:


> Dafür ist für dich als Schweizer 200€ nicht so viel wie für uns.


Deswegen kann er ja auch ne neue kaufen


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. April 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker
> 
> Radon Rechnungsdatum habe ich den 23.5.2014 haste die an Radon gesendet? Wie lange hat sowas gedauert?
> Na ja in der Schweiz da kostet nur das mal anschauen ohne Material 100EUR also schnell mal die Rep. 200.- und aktuell sind die 16er Modelle im Sale bereits ab 250.- zuhaben.
> ...




Ja, habe mir einen Rücksendeschein ausgedruckt und das Teil zu Radon gesendet (hatte da vorher angerufen), ca. 1 Woche später hatte ich eine neue Stütze. Besser gehts eigentlich nicht und während des Garaniezeitraums macht alles Andere meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn...


----------



## mtbedu (28. April 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufällig, wo eine Gummitülle für Rahmeneinführung der Reverb-Leitung zu bekommen ist? Auf bike-discount Seite finde ich keine.


Stealth? Hätte welche da. Falls es passen sollte, kannst Du haben. Ist aber eine Fummelei. Deshalb dichte ich mit Acryl/Silikon. 
Per PN.
Физкульт-привет


----------



## marv-d (29. April 2016)

Hi,
Kurze Frage für Zwischendurch. Ich baue gerade mein 2014 Slide Carbon 9.0 auf Magura MT5 um.
Bzgl. der Auswahl des richtigen Adapters:

*Hat der Rahmen Hinten Postmount 6" oder 7"?*
Danke !!!


----------



## supermanlovers (29. April 2016)

PM 7


----------



## marv-d (29. April 2016)

Danke, dann kann ich jetzt bestellen.


----------



## pepe1149 (29. April 2016)

Hallo @Radon-Bikes Team!

Bin seit wenigen Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Slide 160 8.0 und gratuliere euch erstmal zu dem bike. Das Ding macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß und sieht in natura auch viel besser aus als auf den Bildern eurer Webseite. Das anfängliche Quietschen beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus konnte ich auch beseitigen, es war die Kettenführung, die am Montagepunkt des Umwerfers gerieben hat. 

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, welchen Farbcode die grünen Raceface Anbauteile haben, bzw. der grüne Streifen am Rahmen. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke im voraus für die Mühe!
pepe


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. April 2016)

pepe1149 schrieb:


> Hallo @Radon-Bikes Team!
> 
> Bin seit wenigen Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Slide 160 8.0 und gratuliere euch erstmal zu dem bike. Das Ding macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß und sieht in natura auch viel besser aus als auf den Bildern eurer Webseite. Das anfängliche Quietschen beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus konnte ich auch beseitigen, es war die Kettenführung, die am Montagepunkt des Umwerfers gerieben hat.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Glückwunsch zum Bike  Den Farbcode können wir Dir leider nicht nennen. Die Decals werden bereits bei der Produktion nach dem YS-Farbschema aufgebracht. Eine Umrechnung nach RAL ist nur bedingt möglich und wird in den meisten Fällen zu keinen schönen Ergebnissen führen...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## pepe1149 (30. April 2016)

Hallo Andi,

danke für die schnelle Auskunft. Schade, aber wie sieht das bei den Raceface Teilen aus? Oder muss ich mich da an Raceface direkt wenden? 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Mai 2016)

@Radon-Bikes 
Ich habe mir am Wochenende leider auch einen unschönen Kratzer eingefangen.
Könnt ihr mir evtl sagen, wie die Farben vom X01 2015 in ETWA zu bezeichnen wären?
Also das Giftgrün und das Schwarz.
Vielleicht RAL 6018 Gelbgrün?
Hat das evtl. schon mal jemand probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Mai 2016)

pepe1149 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Auskunft. Schade, aber wie sieht das bei den Raceface Teilen aus? Oder muss ich mich da an Raceface direkt wenden?
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Farbtöne von den Race Face Anbauteilen sind "normale" Serienfarben, können allerdings von dem Farbton her in unterschiedlichen Chargen leicht abweichen - dies ist auf den Produktionsprozess beim Eloxieren zurück zu führen.

Am besten bei einem örtlichen Lackierbetrieb etwas Farbe bzw. einen Lackstift anmischen lassen - hier wird man die besten Ergebnisse erzielen.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Mai 2016)

cool, danke


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Carbon-Gemeinde,

hatte gestern einen heftigen Impakt und leider auch das Slide. Die linke Kettenstrebe hat ein ziemliches "Loch" bekommen.
Fragen an die Experten: 
- Kann man sowas mit Epoxi und Fasermatte reparieren? 
- Gibt es die Schwinge (2014) als Ersatzteil?
- Kann ich so noch weiterfahren?













Gruss

Monster


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Mai 2016)

Der Rahmen ist Schrott. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das Radon einzelne Schwinge hat. 

Reparieren ist möglich. Lohnt sich aber wahrscheinlich bei dem billigem Rahmen nicht. Du kannst dir ja einen gerbauchten Rahmen im Bikemarkt zum ausschlachten kaufen. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/761768-radon-slide-160-27-5-carbon-m-18 Die VHB ist eh albern.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Mai 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hallo Carbon-Gemeinde,
> 
> hatte gestern einen heftigen Impakt und leider auch das Slide. Die linke Kettenstrebe hat ein ziemliches "Loch" bekommen.
> Fragen an die Experten:
> ...



Hi,

das sieht ja heftig aus - ich hoffe, Dir ist nicht viel passiert. Bei einem solchen Schaden ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach die Faserstruktur/Carbonmatrix beschädigt und sollte m.M.n. defintiv ersetzt werden. Bist Du Erstbesitzer? Dann schaue doch mal auf folgenden Link bzgl. Crash Replacement: http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/crash-replacement/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Mai 2016)

200€ für kettensitzstrebe als Crash replacement klingt doch annehmbar.


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Mai 2016)

Absolut aber leider nur für Erstbesitzer


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2016)

Haste noch die Rechnung ? Wir sind doch alles Bike-Freunde


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Mai 2016)

Na mich betrifft das nicht. Mein Rahmen hält noch. Beim Hauptrahmen würde es sich aber gar nicht lohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (4. Mai 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hoffe, Dir ist nicht viel passiert.



Hallo Andi,

danke der Nachfrage. Platzwunde bis auf den Schienbeinknochen (keine Protektoren). Konnte die Tour (GR221 vom Puig Massanella) noch zu Ende fahren. Jetzt suppt die Wunde noch ein bischen aber die Zeit wirds heilen. Die Schwinge leider nicht :-(

Bin Erstkunde und -besitzer und werde mich beim angegebenen Link melden.
Damit habt Ihr mir die Saison gerettet und mein allerliebstes Bike 

Danke Andi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Mai 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> danke der Nachfrage. Platzwunde bis auf den Schienbeinknochen (keine Protektoren). Konnte die Tour (GR221 vom Puig Massanella) noch zu Ende fahren. Jetzt suppt die Wunde noch ein bischen aber die Zeit wirds heilen. Die Schwinge leider nicht :-(
> 
> ...



Top - dann melde dich doch am besten direkt bei der angegebenen Adresse - ich werde danach alles in die Wege leiten. Gute Besserung Dir...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## supermanlovers (8. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand eine Tasche im Dreieck Oberrohr-Sitzrohr montiert?

Die hier wäre von der Form wahrscheinlich perfekt. Dürfte aber etwas zu groß sein
http://www.topeak.de/products/bags/fuel_tank_med_2015

Die sollte passen, hat aber eine ziemlich schlechte Bewertung
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Lezyne/Energy-Caddy-Rahmentasche-p22870/

Andere Frage: Kennt jemand eine 800-850ml Flasche mit normalem Durchmesser? Das sollte das max. sein das gerade noch in meinem L Rahmen passt. Die meisten sind entweder 850ml+ oder haben einen größeren Durchmesser.


----------



## Tshikey (9. Mai 2016)

nimm den:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/deuter/Energy-Bag-Rahmentasche-p31032/

habe ich selbst u auch ein freund auf seinem slide 150...

gruß, tshikey


----------



## Stadtassel (11. Mai 2016)

Tachens,

mir ist bei der Demontage der Stealth der "Gummischnibbel" (Leitungsdurchführung?!) am Sattelrohr eingerissen - nu hätt ich gern Ersatz, aber wie heißt das Teil und wo gibt's da was?


 

Edit: Radon hab ich schon direkt angeschrieben, bisher gab's aber leider keine Antwort.


----------



## ASt (11. Mai 2016)

Stadtassel schrieb:


> Tachens,
> 
> mir ist bei der Demontage der Stealth der "Gummischnibbel" (Leitungsdurchführung?!) am Sattelrohr eingerissen - nu hätt ich gern Ersatz, aber wie heißt das Teil und wo gibt's da was?
> 
> ...


Ich wollte diesen Teil auch für den Fall kaufen, habe mitgeteilt bekommen, dass es eine Bestellnummer hat. Ich habe es so interpretiert, dass es bei bike-discount bestellbar ist. Aber ich habe mich damit nicht weiter beschäftigt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-231#post-13763677


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2016)

Stadtassel schrieb:


> Tachens,
> 
> mir ist bei der Demontage der Stealth der "Gummischnibbel" (Leitungsdurchführung?!) am Sattelrohr eingerissen - nu hätt ich gern Ersatz, aber wie heißt das Teil und wo gibt's da was?
> 
> ...


Da beide Teile noch da sind, kannst du es auch wieder mit Sekundenkleber zusammen kitten... das hält dann wieder ewig. Aber Achtung!... keinen Kleber an die Finger


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Mai 2016)

Kurze Frage: Passt Q-Faktor 156 ?


----------



## supermanlovers (11. Mai 2016)

Wahrscheinlich nicht. Und selbst wenn, dürftest du ständig mit deiner Ferse an die Kettenstrebe stoßen.


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2016)

das ist aber arg schmal....


----------



## punki69 (12. Mai 2016)

moins,#
wollte gerne wissen,welches öl im monarch+rc3 ist und welches schaltauge am neuen 2016er slide verbaut ist,
gruß punki


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Mai 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> moins,#
> wollte gerne wissen,welches öl im monarch+rc3 ist und welches schaltauge am neuen 2016er slide verbaut ist,
> gruß punki



Hi,

Rock Shox hat offiziell das 3 WT Dämpferöl drin. Beim 160er Carbon ist in diesem Jahr folgendes Schaltauge verbaut:

Für SRAM: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2090-axh-82179
Für Shimano: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2091-axh-82181

Gruß, Andi


----------



## mattchuk (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein Slide Carbon 8.0 2015. Allerdings wohnen Bike und ich ausserhalb Europas; ich hab zwar mittlerweile den lokalen Radhaendler meines Vertrauens gefunden, allerdings ist er nicht sonderlich gut sortiert. Deshalb wuerde mich auf dem naechsten Heimatbesuch mal praeventiv mit Ersatzteilen eindecken, um nicht irgendwann wochenlang auf ein Teil zu warten. Vor ca. 50 Seiten wurde mal eine Liste von Lagern/Schrauben gepostet. Siehe unten.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-linkage-220967
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-lager-schraubensatz-horstlink-220887
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...650b-lager-schraubensatz-hauptschwinge-220913
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-lager-schraubensatz-rock-mount-220915
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-daempfer-220917

Stimmen die Teile fuer 2015er Slide Carbon? Was davon macht Sinn sich auf Halde zu legen?

Ich werde mir ausserdem ein paar Ersatzspeichen besorgen. Ist sonst noch was empfehlenswert?

Danke
mattchuk


----------



## filiale (12. Mai 2016)

Verschleißteile wie Kette, Kettenschloss, Bremsbeläge etc.
Außer den Speichen noch Nippel und einen Spanner.


----------



## everywhere.local (12. Mai 2016)

mattchuk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre ein Slide Carbon 8.0 2015. Allerdings wohnen Bike und ich ausserhalb Europas; ich hab zwar mittlerweile den lokalen Radhaendler meines Vertrauens gefunden, allerdings ist er nicht sonderlich gut sortiert. Deshalb wuerde mich auf dem naechsten Heimatbesuch mal praeventiv mit Ersatzteilen eindecken, um nicht irgendwann wochenlang auf ein Teil zu warten. Vor ca. 50 Seiten wurde mal eine Liste von Lagern/Schrauben gepostet. Siehe unten.
> 
> ...


ich empfehle Dämpferschrauben und Buchsen


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Mai 2016)

sind meine Laufräder am slide Carbon 8.0 2015 schon ab Auslieferung fertig für schlauchlos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. Mai 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> sind meine Laufräder am slide Carbon 8.0 2015 schon ab Auslieferung fertig für schlauchlos?



Ja. Meine waren es zumindest.


----------



## supermanlovers (12. Mai 2016)

Schau halt rein. Geht schneller als hier zu posten.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Mai 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Schau halt rein. Geht schneller als hier zu posten.



tut es nicht. ich wüsst auch nicht wie das Band aussehen sollte. das brächte mich dazu ein Foto zu machen und dieses wiederum hier zu posten.


----------



## supermanlovers (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn geklebt zu 99% tubeless.


----------



## punki69 (13. Mai 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Rock Shox hat offiziell das 3 WT Dämpferöl drin. Beim 160er Carbon ist in diesem Jahr folgendes Schaltauge verbaut:
> 
> ...


dank dir andi für die schnelle antwort,
das slide ist echt der hammer...ride on,
gruß punki


----------



## mattchuk (13. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Verschleißteile wie Kette, Kettenschloss, Bremsbeläge etc.
> Außer den Speichen noch Nippel und einen Spanner.



ok, danke. nippel ist ein guter punkt. standardverschleissteile bekomme ich auch hier; so schlimm ist's dann doch nicht.




bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ich empfehle Dämpferschrauben und Buchsen



damit meinst du den Satz hier, oder? 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-daempfer-220917
gehen die schrauben wirklich kaputt? dann auch den lagersatz dazu?


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Mai 2016)

mattchuk schrieb:


> gehen die schrauben wirklich kaputt? dann auch den lagersatz dazu?


ich musste Buchsen UND Schrauben tauschen - nach verhältnismässig kurzer Zeit.
Aber wer weiss, kann auch Pech gewesen sein.


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Mai 2016)

Könnte jemand so nett sein und mir die innenbreite der dt 1501er vom aktuellen 160 9.0 sagen ? Ich meine wären 22,5 wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, finde es aber nicht mehr. Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob slide 9.0 hd oder 9.0.

Weiterhin sind die felgen bereits mit tl-band abgeklebt ? Normalerweise war das bs jetzt bei allen dt-felgen so, die ich gekauft hatte an einem rad.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## DeadMeat (16. Mai 2016)

22,5 mm ist korrekt:
http://enduro-mtb.com/dauertest-der-dt-swiss-1501-spline-one-275-laufradsatz/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Mai 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Könnte jemand so nett sein und mir die innenbreite der dt 1501er vom aktuellen 160 9.0 sagen ? Ich meine wären 22,5 wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, finde es aber nicht mehr. Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob slide 9.0 hd oder 9.0.
> 
> Weiterhin sind die felgen bereits mit tl-band abgeklebt ? Normalerweise war das bs jetzt bei allen dt-felgen so, die ich gekauft hatte an einem rad.
> 
> Danke im voraus.



Das sind die XM 1501. Die haben 22,5 mm Maulweite. Die Welt ist eine Google:  https://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Ubersicht?cat=Laufräder MTB


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Mai 2016)

Danke dir,

Die gibts neuerdings aber auch als 30er version. Von den e1700 gibt es ja auch verschiedene versionen.  Daher bin ich da etwas durcheinander gekommen .

Felgenband sollte ja schon drin sein, oder ?


----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2016)

die30er Version gibt es erst ab Juni 2016 und die Modelle von Radon sind ja schon letztes Jahr geplant worden und entsprechend die Teile eingekauft. Daher hast Du natürlich noch die 2015/2016 DTSwiss Version.
Ja. Felgenband ist schon drin.


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> die30er Version gibt es erst ab Juni 2016 und die Modelle von Radon sind ja schon letztes Jahr geplant worden und entsprechend die Teile eingekauft. Daher hast Du natürlich noch die 2015/2016 DTSwiss Version.
> Ja. Felgenband ist schon drin.


Ok, danke...

Überleg ich mal.... ich finde das hd optisch schöner, allerdings wäre 2x11 und die neue fox gabel und dämpfer besser. Die 2016er sachen sind top geworden von fox wie ich finde.


----------



## steffenbecki (16. Mai 2016)

Was aber sicher auch sehr interessant wird ist das neue plus-bike ;-). Wird ja wohl eh nächstes jahr ein neues slide 160 geben was man so liest. Konsequenterweise dann mit boost denke ich.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Mai 2016)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Danke dir,
> 
> Die gibts neuerdings aber auch als 30er version. Von den e1700 gibt es ja auch verschiedene versionen.  Daher bin ich da etwas durcheinander gekommen .
> 
> Felgenband sollte ja schon drin sein, oder ?



Die Version mit 30 mm Maulweite nennt sich zudem EX 1501.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (16. Mai 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Die Version mit 30 mm Maulweite nennt sich zudem EX 1501.


Gibt jetzt sowohl als auch ;-)


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Mai 2016)

Tshikey schrieb:


> nimm den:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/deuter/Energy-Bag-Rahmentasche-p31032/
> 
> habe ich selbst u auch ein freund auf seinem slide 150...



passt nicht. Im Dreieck schon mal gar nicht. Oben drauf sieht nicht nur blöd aus. Die Rohre sind auch so schlank das der Klettverschluss nicht hält.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> passt nicht. Im Dreieck schon mal gar nicht. Oben drauf sieht nicht nur blöd aus. Die Rohre sind auch so schlank das der Klettverschluss nicht hält.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 494367 Anhang anzeigen 494368


Da wirst du wohl die Schlaufen umnähen müssen.  
...aber sonst ist doch die Stelle nicht schlecht.


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da wirst du wohl die Schlaufen umnähen müssen.
> ...aber sonst ist doch die Stelle nicht schlecht.


Umnähen ist bei dem Material per Hand sicher nicht einfach.
Auf dem Oberrohr gefällt mir das auch nicht. Sieht so nach Trekkingbike aus. 
Dann werde ich die Teile halt weiterhin mit Panzertape ins Dreieck kleben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Umnähen ist bei dem Material per Hand sicher nicht einfach.
> Auf dem Oberrohr gefällt mir das auch nicht. Sieht so nach Trekkingbike aus.
> Dann werde ich die Teile halt weiterhin mit Panzertape ins Dreieck kleben.


Auf Dauer würde ich es da auch nicht haben wollen... da haste recht.   
Ein ordentliches Bündel geschnürt und ins Rahmendreieck...auch nicht so schön aber schöner als oben drauf. 
Am Tandem war ich brutaler, die vorherige Tasche hat mich genervt und war nicht dicht. Jetzt habe ich großzügige Werbeflächen und die Box ist Wasserdicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...zwei Schaumkunststoffplatten mit Silikon angeklebt und mit Kabelbindern gesichert.


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Mai 2016)

Radon soll einfach so eine Swat Tür einbauen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Radon soll einfach so eine Swat Tür einbauen.


In unsrer Box passt einiges rein   
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13691923


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Mai 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Dann schaue doch mal auf folgenden Link bzgl. Crash Replacement: http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/crash-replacement/



Ist ja ganz nett wenn man so einen Service anbietet, aber der existiert wohl nur als digitaler Link.
Hab am 05.05. um 18:30 die geforderten Infos geschickt und eine Meldung erhalten, dass
diese innerhalb 72 Stunden bearbeitet wird. Seitdem ist stillschweigen :-(

Bin wegen des schlechten Kundenservice von Canyon zu Radon gewechselt. Doch hier siehts
wohl genauso aus. Schade :-(


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Mai 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Ist ja ganz nett wenn man so einen Service anbietet, aber der existiert wohl nur als digitaler Link.
> Hab am 05.05. um 18:30 die geforderten Infos geschickt und eine Meldung erhalten, dass
> diese innerhalb 72 Stunden bearbeitet wird. Seitdem ist stillschweigen :-(
> 
> ...



Hi,

das sollte definitiv so nicht passieren. Hast Du bereits eine Ticketnummer bekommen? Falls ja, sende mir mal bitte eine PN - dann hake ich bei den Kollegen nach.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Tshikey (18. Mai 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> passt nicht. Im Dreieck schon mal gar nicht. Oben drauf sieht nicht nur blöd aus. Die Rohre sind auch so schlank das der Klettverschluss nicht hält.....



... sorry, habe mich für die empfehlung von den beispielbildern mit oberrohrtaschen leiten lassen,
wir nutzen dieses täschchen so wie angedacht, also auf dem oberrohr vorne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (19. Mai 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hab am 05.05. um 18:30 die geforderten Infos geschickt und eine Meldung erhalten, dass diese innerhalb 72 Stunden bearbeitet wird. Seitdem ist stillschweigen :-(



BERICHTIGUNG:

Radon hat am 09.05. eine Mail zum Crash-Replacement geschickt. Diese habe ich leider übersehen,
da das mein Geburtstag ist und jeder Online-Händler eine Mail schickt. 
Schande über mein Haupt, denn wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.

Danke nochmals an Andi und natürlich bleibe ich bei Radon )

Schönes Wochenende
Monster


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Mai 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> BERICHTIGUNG:
> 
> Radon hat am 09.05. eine Mail zum Crash-Replacement geschickt. Diese habe ich leider übersehen,
> da das mein Geburtstag ist und jeder Online-Händler eine Mail schickt.
> ...


----------



## baumfreund (20. Mai 2016)

hey leute hab auf meinem 2015 8.0 an dem originalen hans dampf vorne entdeckt das er überseht ist mir blasen die sich nach aussen drücken hattet ihr das schon mal? ich fahre mit stan's Milch. schwalbe schreibt ich soll ihn zu denen schicken aber nur auf der felge fahren macht ja auch kein Spaß


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Mai 2016)

magic mary war für mich die Alternative übern Winter.


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Mai 2016)

Ist ein bekanntes Problem bei Schwalbe. Ich fahre je nach Untergrund Shorty oder DHR2 am VR.


----------



## punki69 (21. Mai 2016)

...fahre mit anderer dichtmilch und habe keine probleme mit dem hans.....


----------



## Monsterwade (21. Mai 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...fahre mit anderer dichtmilch und habe keine probleme mit dem hans.....


Fahr den HD mit Schwalbe Milch und ein paar Dellen im Felgenhorn. Nach dem ersten Aufpumpen waren beide Reifen am nächsten Tag platt.
Doch seit der dritten oder vierten Tour hält das System dicht und verlieren max. 0.5 bar pro Woche. 11 Tage Mallorca ohne pumpen. Erst zuhause wieder was nachgepumpt.
Meine Syntace W40MX mit Magic Marry in 2.5 und Schwalbe Milch hab ich seit vier Wochen nicht nachpumpen müssen.


----------



## baumfreund (22. Mai 2016)

also an der Milch sollte es nicht liegen den die Milch von schwalbe wird auch von stan's produziert... wenn es nicht sogar die gleiche ist. ich werd denen das teil zu schicken und auf einen neuen hoffen. dann werde ich mich noch mal na alternativen umschauen müssen. ich fahre mehr lange touren auf denen ichs gern krachen lasse wenig bikepark und enduro rennen garnicht also brauch ich einen guten allrounder und keinen dh reifen... was fahrt ihr noch so?


----------



## supermanlovers (22. Mai 2016)

Der Baron 2.4 wäre sicher auch ein guter Allrounder. War mit dem 2.5 immer recht zufrieden. War mir aber zu dicht am Shorty und der Kaiser Projekt ist noch nicht verfügbar. Daher ist es wie gesagt der DHR2 geworden. Den DHF habe ich hier auch noch rumliegen. Bin mit dem aber nicht klargekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (22. Mai 2016)

Fahre nur noch den High Roller 2 Tubeless vorne und hinten, egal ob bei Trockenheit oder im gegenwärtigen Sumpf.
Die Schwalben und Minions und Ardents habe ich aufgegeben.

Cheers
ron


----------



## baumfreund (22. Mai 2016)

danke für die tips leute aber die haben alle 100-250g mehr auf der uhr. was ist denn mit dem mountain king 2 der ist warscheinlich eher mit dem hans dampf vergleichbar oder teuch ich mich da?


----------



## supermanlovers (22. Mai 2016)

Der Minion DHR2 wiegt 760g. Das ist doch für einen Enduro Reifen nichts. Der Rollwiderstand ist am VR auch egal. Montiere halt zum Ausgleich am HR etwas leichtes wie den RockRazor. 

Der MK2 ist eher vergleichbar mit dem NobbyNic. Die haben an einem Enduro VR imo nichts verloren. Ich habe gedacht du lässt es krachen?


----------



## baumfreund (22. Mai 2016)

um erlich zu sein hat mir das DHR2 nicht viel gesagt hab keine Erfahrung mit coni reifen aber das wird sich dann wohl ändern...


----------



## baumfreund (22. Mai 2016)

und von maxxis natürlich auch nicht...


----------



## ASt (23. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre DHR2 2.3 Dual seit paar Monaten hinten, vorne schon länger Mary 2.35 Trailstar. Superkombi, wenn auch etwas viel Rollwiderstand. Habe aber damit bereits 2.3 k Höhenmeter am Tag gefahren und hatte dabei noch Kraftreserven. Geht also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumfreund (23. Mai 2016)

also hab jetzt den HR2 in 2,4 geordert, bin schon sehr gespannt auf meinen ersten maxxis


----------



## ron101 (23. Mai 2016)

Habe der HR2 in 2.3" da nur dieser offiziell Tubeless Ready ist.
Mit 875g auch nicht mal so ein schwergewicht.

Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (23. Mai 2016)

ups erst jetzt gesehen gibt den neu auch in 2.4 TR.
Werd ich mir wenn meine abgelatscht sind drauf tun.

Cheers
ron


----------



## reflux (23. Mai 2016)

Braucht noch jemand einen Satz Offset Buchsen um den lenkwinkel flacher zu machen. Hätte auch passend dazu eine neue sram xo Kurbel mit 170mm


----------



## T212 (24. Mai 2016)

Was sollte man eigentlich als Ersatzteile für das Schaltauge des 2015er Slide 160 unterwegs mit dabeihaben? Das Schaltauge selbst kommt mir sehr stabil vor, geht das überhaupt kaputt, wenn's mal krachen sollte?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Mai 2016)

T212 schrieb:


> Was sollte man eigentlich als Ersatzteile für das Schaltauge des 2015er Slide 160 unterwegs mit dabeihaben? Das Schaltauge selbst kommt mir sehr stabil vor, geht das überhaupt kaputt, wenn's mal krachen sollte?



Dieses Schaltauge und - ganz wichtig - die dazugehörige Schraube. Die hat m.W. eine Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Mai 2016)

Was bricht den im Zweifelsfall? Wahrscheinlich die Schraube? Wenigstens ist das Schaltauge billig. Das an meinem Specialized kostete 30€ und war mega windig.


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Mai 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Was bricht den im Zweifelsfall? Wahrscheinlich die Schraube? Wenigstens ist das Schaltauge billig. Das an meinem Specialized kostete 30€ und war mega windig.


An den neuen Schaltauge geht erst bei sehr sehr hoher Belastung der Schaltaugen Ausleger zu Bruch auf der Schraube ist keine Belastung 
hält es nur zusammen. Ist übrigens gleich zu den Cube Schaltauge haben es gemeinsam gemacht damit sind für alle die hohen Werkzeug 
Kosten ( 50000.-) geringer und die Stückzahl höher. Geringerer einzel Pr. :   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Was bricht den im Zweifelsfall? Wahrscheinlich die Schraube? Wenigstens ist das Schaltauge billig. Das an meinem Specialized kostete 30€ und war mega windig.


Ich denke auch, daß nur die Schraube abreißt. Habe allerdings die Hohlschraube von Syntace eingebaut und eine als Ersatz im Rucksack. Das Schaltauge selbst wird man nicht kaputt bekommen.

Teil 2... Slide in Action


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Mai 2016)

_ich editiere, weil ich zu blöd bin "umzublättern" und auf alte Beiträge antworte._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (4. Juni 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


>



Hallo Andi,

Crash-Replacement ist vor einer Woche angekommen  Danke.
Bräuchte noch die Anzugsmomente der einzelnen Verbindungen der Kettenstrebe.
Kannst Du hier weiterhelfen?

Danke und Gruss
Monster


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Juni 2016)




----------



## kochinger00 (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Besitze  ein Radon Slide Carbon 8.0 aus 2015. Bei der letzten Tour habe ich bemerkt das ich bei gezogener Hinterradbremse das Hinterrad ein wenig hin und her bewegen kann. Das spiel ist zwischen bremsscheibe (Xt centerlock)und Narbe (Dt Swiss m1700). Habe zuerst den centerlock Mutter nachgezogen, leider ohne Erfolg, die bremsscheibe getauscht selbes Problem. Was mir aufgefallen ist das Spiel in der Verzahnung ist recht groß.

Ist das normal?

Habt ihr das auch?

Danke Gruß 
Kochinger


----------



## baumfreund (6. Juni 2016)

hab das gleiche auch bei 8 aus 2015 am rad vorne mit xtr scheibe. hinten ist bombenfest. woher das kommt ka


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Juni 2016)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Besitze  ein Radon Slide Carbon 8.0 aus 2015. Bei der letzten Tour habe ich bemerkt das ich bei gezogener Hinterradbremse das Hinterrad ein wenig hin und her bewegen kann. Das spiel ist zwischen bremsscheibe (Xt centerlock)und Narbe (Dt Swiss m1700). Habe zuerst den centerlock Mutter nachgezogen, leider ohne Erfolg, die bremsscheibe getauscht selbes Problem. Was mir aufgefallen ist das Spiel in der Verzahnung ist recht groß.
> 
> Ist das normal?
> ...



Hi,

ein leichtes Spiel ist bei Centerlock-Scheiben normal und dadurch bedingt, dass die Toleranzen hier "relativ" groß sind. Der Centerlock-Adapter kann trotz korrektem Anzugsmoment nicht immer für einen bombenfesten Halt sorgen. Von der technischen Seite aus ist es aber kein Problem und ist im Fahrbetrieb i.d.R. nicht zu spüren.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## kochinger00 (6. Juni 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein leichtes Spiel ist bei Centerlock-Scheiben normal und dadurch bedingt, dass die Toleranzen hier "relativ" groß sind. Der Centerlock-Adapter kann trotz korrektem Anzugsmoment nicht immer für einen bombenfesten Halt sorgen. Von der technischen Seite aus ist es aber kein Problem und ist im Fahrbetrieb i.d.R. nicht zu spüren.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hallo Andi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Juni 2016)

Danke Spermanslover.  Sollte man noch Locktite mittelfest verwenden?

Gruss
Monster


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Juni 2016)

Am Dämpfer würde ich es nicht verwenden. Bei Rahmen kann man es sicher machen, ich habe es aber nicht getan. Ich kontrolliere aber eh fast jedes Mal die Drehmomente wenn ich den Schlüssel gerade wegen eines anderen Teils in der Hand habe.


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Juni 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Am Dämpfer würde ich es nicht verwenden. Bei Rahmen kann man es sicher machen, ich habe es aber nicht getan. Ich kontrolliere aber eh fast jedes Mal die Drehmomente wenn ich den Schlüssel gerade wegen eines anderen Teils in der Hand habe.


Die Bolzen des Dämpfers bei unseren Carbons sind aus Titan da sollte man nicht zuviel mit Schraubensicherung Arbeiten. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (6. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte eher das Problem das sich schon ohne Schraubensicherung bei 12Nm der Kopf des kleine Inbus verbogen hat.


----------



## Los_Stevos (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Slide Carbon 160 X01.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer von euch sagen könnte welche maximale Reifenbreite in den Hinterbau passt?!
Spiele mit dem Gedanken, hinten einen 2,5 Magic Mary oder 2,5 Minion DHF zu montieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2016)

Los_Stevos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre ein Slide Carbon 160 X01.
> 
> ...


Das wird seitlich sehr knapp werden...besonders an den Sitzstreben 




...mit 2.35 passt es noch gerade so, seitlich.


----------



## VuffiRaa (7. Juni 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> An den neuen Schaltauge geht erst bei sehr sehr hoher Belastung der Schaltaugen Ausleger zu Bruch auf der Schraube ist keine Belastung
> hält es nur zusammen. Ist übrigens gleich zu den Cube Schaltauge haben es gemeinsam gemacht damit sind für alle die hohen Werkzeug
> Kosten ( 50000.-) geringer und die Stückzahl höher. Geringerer einzel Pr. :   Gruß Bodo



Kann es sein, dass das Loch im Rahmen, welches das Schaltauge vom verdrehen sichern soll etwas zu groß geraten ist? Ich muss mein Schaltwerk des Öfteren Richtung Rad drücken, um in den kleinsten Gang zu gelangen. Dies passiert immer nach heftigeren Abfahrten oder mehreren harten Sprints in großen Gängen.


----------



## ASt (7. Juni 2016)

VuffiRaa schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Loch im Rahmen, welches das Schaltauge vom verdrehen sichern soll etwas zu groß geraten ist? Ich muss mein Schaltwerk des Öfteren Richtung Rad drücken, um in den kleinsten Gang zu gelangen. Dies passiert immer nach heftigeren Abfahrten oder mehreren harten Sprints in großen Gängen.


Ist ein bekanntes Problem bis 2015 incl. Hatte ich in beiden Rahmen; mit Epoxy/Sekundenkleber wirds besser


----------



## VuffiRaa (7. Juni 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Ist ein bekanntes Problem bis 2015 incl. Hatte ich in beiden Rahmen; mit Epoxy/Sekundenkleber wirds besser


 
Was machste dann wenn mal runter muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (7. Juni 2016)

VuffiRaa schrieb:


> Was machste dann wenn mal runter muss?


Du klebst ja den nicht ganzflächig, nur ein Tropfen in das Loch, dann passt die Breite.


----------



## jussebel (7. Juni 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 499876


Hi superman lover
Sind das die nn für das slide carbon?


----------



## jussebel (7. Juni 2016)

Hi supermanlover

Sind deine nn Angaben zu dem Slidebild für das slide Carbon? 
So was gab ich ja schon ewig gesucht. Super


----------



## enno112 (7. Juni 2016)

Hier die Angaben zu den Drehmomenten von der Radonseite:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/
Decken sich aber mit dem Bild.
Natürlich sind andere Komponenten (z.B. Vorbau, Kurbel,...) nach den jeweiligen Herstellerangaben anzuziehen!


----------



## ~joe~ (9. Juni 2016)

@BODOPROBST und den Rest welches von dem Innenlagern hier http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/pressfit-8740 passt denn in mein Slide Carbon 8.0 von 2015?


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Juni 2016)

Hängt auch von deiner Kurbel ab.


----------



## kochinger00 (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen ,
habe mit meinen 8.0 folgendes Problem, nach ca. einer halben Stunde Fahren bekomme ich Schmerzen an den Unterarmen und Ellbogen.
Fahre sehr oft nur mit abgespreizten Handballen um eine aufrechtere Position zu bekommen um die Arme zu entlasten.

Ich überlege jetzt was ich machen kann um die Schmerzen zu vermeiden.

Lenker mit mehr Rise?
 anderer Vorbau?
+sonstige Ideen Willkommen.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme und besser noch hat jemand diese Problem gelöst z.b mit anderem Vorbau.

Gruß
Kochinger


----------



## ~joe~ (10. Juni 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Hängt auch von deiner Kurbel ab.


 Ist ne Xt 2fach Kurbel mit 36/24


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Juni 2016)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> habe mit meinen 8.0 folgendes Problem, nach ca. einer halben Stunde Fahren bekomme ich Schmerzen an den Unterarmen und Ellbogen.
> Fahre sehr oft nur mit abgespreizten Handballen um eine aufrechtere Position zu bekommen um die Arme zu entlasten.
> 
> ...



vielleicht liegt es an deiner technik. sind die arme angewinkelt oder eher gerade und steif? um etwas sagen zu können sollte jemand ein foto von dir in gewohnter position auf dem rad machen.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Juni 2016)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Ist ne Xt 2fach Kurbel mit 36/24


https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-Hollowtech-II-Pressfit-41x89-5-92-mm-p43170/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Juni 2016)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> habe mit meinen 8.0 folgendes Problem, nach ca. einer halben Stunde Fahren bekomme ich Schmerzen an den Unterarmen und Ellbogen.
> Fahre sehr oft nur mit abgespreizten Handballen um eine aufrechtere Position zu bekommen um die Arme zu entlasten.
> 
> ...



Bevor Du Geld in die Hand nimmst. Mach mal den Sattel 2cm runter. Das entspricht einer Lenkererhöhung von 2cm. Klar, damit läßt sich blöd treten, aber dann weißt Du wenigstens ob eine Lenker bzw. Vorbauerhöhung überhaupt Sinn macht oder Du eine anderen Lenkerkröpfung anstelle der Erhöhung benötigst. Oder Ergo Griffe zum Abstützen der Handballen oder was auch immer es bei Dir verursacht.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Juni 2016)

Weil ich vor ein paar Wochen ergebnislos gefragt habe, das ist die größte Flasche die in eine Slide L mit Piggy Dämpfer reinpasst. 
https://www.amazon.de/absoluts-GHOS...d=1465561880&sr=1-7&keywords=trinkflasche+800
Fassungsvermögen 790ml


----------



## baumfreund (10. Juni 2016)

ich hatte probleme mit den händen, armen und Schultern. hab auf den lenker von sqlab gewechselt und komm damit gut zurecht.


----------



## Nunni (11. Juni 2016)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> habe mit meinen 8.0 folgendes Problem, nach ca. einer halben Stunde Fahren bekomme ich Schmerzen an den Unterarmen und Ellbogen.
> Fahre sehr oft nur mit abgespreizten Handballen um eine aufrechtere Position zu bekommen um die Arme zu entlasten.
> 
> ...



Habe einen Lenker mit 40 mm Rise (Spank Spoon) montiert, hat geholfen.


----------



## kochinger00 (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
Danke für die Rückmeldungen ich werde  mal den Sattel nach unten machen und gebe dann mal Rückmeldung
Falls die Schmerzen nicht weg sind mache ich mal ein Foto.
Gruß
Kochinger


----------



## reflux (14. Juni 2016)

Das erste und letzte richtige Bild von meinem Slide


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Juni 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> Das erste und letzte richtige Bild von meinem Slide



Warum verkaufst du?


----------



## reflux (14. Juni 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst du?


Mehr FW und Alu


----------



## RobNbg (14. Juni 2016)

moin,

ich habe mir für 2016 vorgenommen noch mehr aus meinem slide rauszuholen. aktuell steckt ein komplettes DVO fahrwerk drin. die diamond gabel ist echt gut aber man brauch echt etwas zeit um sie perfekt abzustimmen. im vergleich zur pike DPA ist die gabel um einiges besser. der topaz dämpfer ist eine wucht. würde ich nicht wissen das es ein luftdämpfer ist, würde ich denken ich habe einen mit feder drin. das bike bietet 100% mehr hinterbauperformance.

nun mag ich echt gerne noch einen flacheren lenkwinkel haben. offsetbuchsen sagen mir nicht so zu da der dämpfer bereits 1mm kürzer ist. bin am überlegen einen -1 oder -1,5 winkelsteuersatz zu nehmen. hier im beitrag gab es schon viele beiträge dazu aber ich sehe da nicht mehr durch :/

kann mir jetzt wer konkret sagen welchen winkelsteuersatz ich nehmen muss?

danke und gruß

robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (14. Juni 2016)

Passt nicht. Geht bei keinem Rahmen mit IS Steuersatz!
Wenn dein Dämpfer schon kürzer ist hat sich der LW eh schon minimal abgeflacht.
Bau halt nur eine Offset Buchse ein. Sind dann -0.5°


----------



## reflux (14. Juni 2016)

RobNbg schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich habe mir für 2016 vorgenommen noch mehr aus meinem slide rauszuholen. aktuell steckt ein komplettes DVO fahrwerk drin. die diamond gabel ist echt gut aber man brauch echt etwas zeit um sie perfekt abzustimmen. im vergleich zur pike DPA ist die gabel um einiges besser. der topaz dämpfer ist eine wucht. würde ich nicht wissen das es ein luftdämpfer ist, würde ich denken ich habe einen mit feder drin. das bike bietet 100% mehr hinterbauperformance.
> 
> ...



Das was Supermanlovers sagt + ich hätte sogar nen Satz Offset Buchsen in günstig


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Juni 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> Mehr FW und Alu



Oha, das hört sich nach wilderem Geballer an.


----------



## reflux (14. Juni 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Oha, das hört sich nach wilderem Geballer an.


Eher ein ausgleichen von Unsicherheit


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. Juni 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> Eher ein ausgleichen von Unsicherheit



Was hast du dir geholt, wenn ich die Neuteile an deinem 8er richtig deute ist's wahrscheinlich ein Tyee?


----------



## reflux (14. Juni 2016)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Was hast du dir geholt, wenn ich die Neuteile an deinem 8er richtig deute ist's wahrscheinlich ein Tyee?


Genau - Tyee Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (14. Juni 2016)

Naja ob das eine Verbesserung ist ? Mir hat es nicht getaugt. Aber wenns dir gefällt.


----------



## ron101 (14. Juni 2016)

@reflux
Würde sonst tauschein, Deins ist so schön sauber 





Cheers
ron


----------



## DerRuhrBiker (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo.

Ich denke aktuell darüber nach mir das Radon Slide Carbon 160 9.0 zu kaufen.

Einsatzgebiet ist eher im Allmountainbereich. Sind die 160mm für lange Touren überdemensioniert? Ist das Rad auch für Touren mit vielen Hm bzw. steile Anstiege geeignet oder ist das Slide 140 für mich die bessere Alternative?

Für das 160 spricht der aktuell reduzierte Preis, sowie die Kettenführung.

Welche Felgeninnenweite haben die verbauten XM1501 Spline?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

DerRuhrBiker schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich denke aktuell darüber nach mir das Radon Slide Carbon 160 9.0 zu kaufen.
> 
> ...


Ich würde das 140er nehmen 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...VyoEXVBt48L6a1hcqLPdKDILhb2nz8Ks_MaAoQv8P8HAQ
...nach oben keine Grenze


----------



## ron101 (16. Juni 2016)

Mache hie und da 1'500 -2'000 hm uphil mit meinem 160er.
Kann den Monarch und die Pike nahezu blockieren und im steilen die Pike absenken, geht prima.
Dafür kann mans dann auch wenns wieder runter geht richtig krachen lassen.
Keine Ahnhung ob das 140er auch so viel wegstecken mag.
Kettenführung habe ich demontiert bei 1x11.

Cheers
ron


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Juni 2016)

was sagt dein Fuhrpark? ich persönlich besitze nebenbei noch ein 100mm hardtail. bevorzuge allerdings seit es da ist, das 160 slide. geht hoch so gut wie das hardtail wegen der Blockierung und absenkbaren Pike.


----------



## ASt (16. Juni 2016)

Bin bis jetzt bis 2.3 t hm am Tag gefahren mit 160. Das Rad ist bei mir relativ leicht (ca 13 kilo) aufgebaut. Ich kann damit aber in den Abfahrten krachen lassen. Allerdings sind nur Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel standard, alles andere ist ersetzt.


----------



## DerRuhrBiker (16. Juni 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> was sagt dein Fuhrpark? ich persönlich besitze nebenbei noch ein 100mm hardtail. bevorzuge allerdings seit es da ist, das 160 slide. geht hoch so gut wie das hardtail wegen der Blockierung und absenkbaren Pike.


Ich habe ein 26er Fully mit 150mm Federweg und ein Rennrad. Das neue Rad soll das alte Fully ersetzen. Sollte vom Einsatzgebiet ein Allrounder sein und muss Alpencross tauglich sein. Beim 9.0 ist die Gabel ja nicht absenkbar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

Wenn er Touren fahren möchte ohne all zu schnell abfahren zu wollen?... ist das 140er bestimmt besser.  
Wenn es bis dahin kosten darf... 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-140-27,5-9.0-xtr-464195/wg_id-7247


----------



## DerRuhrBiker (16. Juni 2016)

Die Entscheidung fällt mir bisher noch nicht leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

DerRuhrBiker schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung fällt mir bisher noch nicht leichter


...am besten Probe fahren   
2x11 würde ich außerdem bevorzugen wenn es um viele Hm und Alpentouren geht.


----------



## DerRuhrBiker (16. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...am besten Probe fahren
> 2x11 würde ich außerdem bevorzugen wenn es um viele Hm und Alpentouren geht.


Definitiv. 1x11 ist für mich keine Alternative.


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Juni 2016)

Ich würde mir da eher die neuen Trail Bikes mit 140-150mm anschauen. 

YT jeffsy oder ICB 2.
https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/613/sCategory/508


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (16. Juni 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da eher die neuen Trail Bikes mit 140-150mm anschauen.
> 
> YT jeffsy oder ICB 2.
> https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/613/sCategory/508




Mega hässliches Teil, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm wie das grottige IBC2 - 29er find' ich eh für Arsch. Das 160er ist ein super Trailbike, warum sich mit 140 zufrieden geben - außerdem ist es wirklich leicht und 1 x 11 würde ich höchstens gegen 1 x 12 eintauschen, Umwerfer sind einfach nur ätzend...


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Juni 2016)

Ob ein Bike leicht bergauf geht hängt nicht im geringsten mit dem Gewicht zusammen sondern ist abhängig von der Geo, FW und Reifen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

DerRuhrBiker schrieb:


> Definitiv. 1x11 ist für mich keine Alternative.


...und denke an wenigstens ein Flaschenhalter am Bike, nichts ist schlimmer beim Alpencross wie zu viel Last auf dem Rücken. 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ob ein Bike leicht bergauf geht hängt nicht im geringsten mit dem Gewicht zusammen sondern ist abhängig von der Geo, FW und Reifen.


...die Aussage überrascht mich  
Da ist wahrscheinlich die Geo meiner Schubkarre schlechter wenn sie voll ist, weil leer geht die fast von alleine den Berg hoch. Und sie hat kein Plattfuß und ist auch gut geschmiert.   

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Juni 2016)

Wieso?


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da ist wahrscheinlich die Geo meiner Schubkarre schlechter wenn sie voll ist, weil leer geht die fast von alleine den Berg hoch. Und sie hat kein Plattfuß und ist auch gut geschmiert.


Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen 

Ich kenne mich mit Leichtbau aus. Habe jedes Bike um mehrere Kilos erleichtert. Zum Beispiel mein Spark von 11 auf 7,8kg. Glaubst du ich bin dadurch bergauf eine Sekunde schneller geworden? Oder mein Enduro von 13,5 auf 11,5kg.

Das Gewicht wirkt sich nur auf die Spitzigkeit beim beschleunigen aus. Nicht beim langsamen, gleichmäßigen bergauf fahren. Da zählt nur die Geo und der Rollwiderstand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (16. Juni 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen
> 
> Ich kenne mich mit Leichtbau aus. Habe jedes Bike um mehrere Kilos erleichtert. Zum Beispiel mein Spark von 11 auf 7,8kg. Glaubst du ich bin dadurch bergauf eine Sekunde schneller geworden? Oder mein Enduro von 13,5 auf 11,5kg.
> 
> Das Gewicht wirkt sich nur auf die Spitzigkeit beim beschleunigen aus. Nicht beim langsamen, gleichmäßigen bergauf fahren. Da zählt nur die Geo und der Rollwiderstand!



Kann ja alles sein aber das 160 ist ja nicht nur recht leicht, die Geo finde ich besonders bergauf sehr gelungen (fahre meinen Dämpfer nahezu immer offen, ohne Plattform) und der Rollwiederstand ist doch leicht beeinflußbar und hat nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen
> 
> Ich kenne mich mit Leichtbau aus. Habe jedes Bike um mehrere Kilos erleichtert. Zum Beispiel mein Spark von 11 auf 7,8kg. Glaubst du ich bin dadurch bergauf eine Sekunde schneller geworden? Oder mein Enduro von 13,5 auf 11,5kg.
> 
> Das Gewicht wirkt sich nur auf die Spitzigkeit beim beschleunigen aus. Nicht beim langsamen, gleichmäßigen bergauf fahren. Da zählt nur die Geo und der Rollwiderstand!



...die Hangabtriebskraft und Ermüdung darfst du aber auch nicht vergessen.  

"Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen "
...wieso? Du verrichtest in beiden Fällen Arbeit. Wer ist eher müde ?
Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## ron101 (16. Juni 2016)

Haha wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual.

Dachte bei alpen Überquerungen ballert man die Hochalpinen Trails runter, da hätt ich gern etwas ausreichend Federweg.
Klar kann mans mit ausreichend Beinen auch mit einem Hardtail ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

Ich dachte, man fährt so das alles nach 7 Tagen auf der anderen Seite noch heil ist.   

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## RobNbg (17. Juni 2016)

um mal auf das Thema 140er oder 160er slide zurückzukommen 

hier musst du gnadenlos ehrlich zu dir selbst sein.

A: wo wird das bike hauptsächlich bewegt?
B: wie gut kannst du fahren? also lässt du es auch richtig krachen?
C: was fährst du am liebsten?

das bike sucht man sich primär danach aus, was man damit machen möchte. enn du nicht gerade in den alpen wohnst, den bikepark vor der tür hast oder dein hometrail eine gnadenlose Enduro strecke ist, dann reichen 140mm. in vielen fällen setzte der Fahrer die grenze und nicht das bike.

nach dem was du beschreibst, reicht das 140er slide. es ist einfach das bessere touren/alltags bike. das richtig krachen lassen... viele denken immer, mehr federweg = mehr krachen lassen. das iss quatsch. ein kumpel von mir fährt n 120mm trailbike. er kann auf den punkt fahren und hängt mich aufn hometrail gnadenlos ab weil das bike einfach brutal nach vorne geht. erst im richtig bösen alpinen gelände oder bikepark kann ich den Vorteil vom federweg auskosten. aber er fährt damit einfach mal alles was ich mit 160mm fahre.

nimm das 140er, damit wirst du glücklich. 160mm sind zwar geil und schön zu haben aber du bezahlst das mit abstriche beim vortrieb und klettern.


----------



## RobNbg (17. Juni 2016)

mal ne frage zu den lagern. es steht bald eine komplette Demontage vom slide an. da würde ich dann gerne sämtliche lager auf Enduro bearings umstellen. hat schon mal jemand alle lager vermessen bzw. weiß die ein maße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2016)

RobNbg schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu den lagern. es steht bald eine komplette Demontage vom slide an. da würde ich dann gerne sämtliche lager auf Enduro bearings umstellen. hat schon mal jemand alle lager vermessen bzw. weiß die ein maße?



Hi,

für das Slide Carbon 160 benötigst Du folgende Lager: 

- 6000 2RS (4 Stück)
- 688 2RS ( 4 Stück) 
- 698 2RS ( 2 Stück)

Der lang angekündigte Hybridlagersatz (Keramiklager) wird in Kürze im Online-Shop erhältlich sein.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## RobNbg (17. Juni 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Der lang angekündigte Hybridlagersatz (Keramiklager) wird in Kürze im Online-Shop erhältlich sein.



sers andi,

danke für die info. das mit den hybridlagern klingt gut. da warte ich dann doch mal ab und schaue was sich die preise nehmen. die Enduro bearings sind ja doch etwas teuerer...

hoffentlich bietet ihr diese dann als komplettsatz an 

gruß

robert


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2016)

RobNbg schrieb:


> sers andi,
> 
> danke für die info. das mit den hybridlagern klingt gut. da warte ich dann doch mal ab und schaue was sich die preise nehmen. die Enduro bearings sind ja doch etwas teuerer...
> 
> ...



Jepp, werden als Komplettsatz angeboten und werden preislich als Set unter 100€ liegen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Vogelsberger (20. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre in 3 Wochen nach Saalbach.

Ich habe ein Slide 160 Carbon und ein YT Capra CF Comp.

Jemand zufällig einen Tip? Bremsen sind an beiden MT7, am Slide ein ZTR Flow Ex Tubeless und am Capra der Ethirteen von dieser Saison.
Pike und Monarch im Linearen Slide 160 vs progressivem Monarchplus im Capra mit Lyrik 170.

Plus flacherer LW am Capra.

Dann noch:
Fullface mit Google oder langt halbschale mit Alpina Twist irgendwas Brille?

Letztes Jahr wars nur Ischgl und das kann ich nicht mit saalbach vergleichen.

Wäre schön wenn ihr Tipps habt...ich schiele auch etwas richtung Flying Gangster, sollte ich erwähnen.


----------



## Andy29 (21. Juni 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich fahre in 3 Wochen nach Saalbach.
> 
> Ich habe ein Slide 160 Carbon und ein YT Capra CF Comp.
> 
> ...




Ich bin mit dem Slide in Sallbach bis auf die Pro-Line alles gefahren. Aber da eh alles mit dem Lift hoch geht, 
würde ich mehr Federweg vorziehen.

Also besser das Capra 
Fullface und Knie- Ellenbogenschoner sind sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## rallleb (22. Juni 2016)

Capra für bikepark.


----------



## Nirvan (22. Juni 2016)

Wir ist dein Vergleich von Capra zu Slide?


----------



## rallleb (22. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre das Slide, bestes Rad was ich bisher hatte aber wenn ich zwischen beiden für den Park entscheiden müsste, ganz klar Capra. Lenkwinkel, Feder und dämpfungselemente.....


----------



## supermanlovers (22. Juni 2016)

Ich frage mich eh warum man 2 Enduros hat. Dann lieber das Geld zusammen nehmen und ein Slash oder Reign kaufen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Juni 2016)

Auch wenn mich nun einige steinigen,aber das Slide ist für mich kein Enduro,dafür ist der LW zu steil und das Fahrwerk zu linear.

Das Slide 160 Carbon ist für mich ein super komfortables All Mountain mit Tendenzen zu Enduro mit dem man auch super mal im Hochgebirge fahren kann.

Aber wenn ich nun mal mein 301 MK8 mit160mm, das Alutech Fanes,das Slide und Capra in einen Topf werfen soll, fällt es wegen des Lenkwinkels in Sachen "draufhalten" und Laufruhe bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten vor allem wenn es grobschottrig wird,irgendwo raus.

Beim Komfort ist es unschlagbar und es ist das tourentauglichste Rad von allen 4en.

Es ist schwer vor der Tour sich für eines zu entscheiden,weil sie beide doch unterschiedlicher sind als man erst meint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (22. Juni 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich nun einige steinigen,aber das Slide ist für mich kein Enduro,dafür ist der LW zu steil und das Fahrwerk zu linear.
> 
> Das Slide 160 Carbon ist für mich ein super komfortables All Mountain mit Tendenzen zu Enduro mit dem man auch super mal im Hochgebirge fahren kann.



Ich denke das ist hier allen bewusst.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Juni 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist hier allen bewusst.



Richtig. Damit ist es genau das Bike, das ich gesucht habe. Und für das ich gegenwärtig nur mit viel Mühe adäquaten Ersatz finden würde.


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Juni 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Richtig. Damit ist es genau das Bike, das ich gesucht habe. Und für das ich gegenwärtig nur mit viel Mühe adäquaten Ersatz finden würde.


Ja den muß ich wohl Zustimmen aber das es für sehr viele gerade deswegen das optimale Bike ist. Wollte aber auch darauf verweisen das
wir mit den 170er Beweisen das wir auch das können.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## RobNbg (23. Juni 2016)

Nirvan schrieb:


> Wir ist dein Vergleich von Capra zu Slide?



kann man so eigentlich nicht vergleichen. sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Auslegungen. das capra ist mehr auf abfahrt und bikepark getrimmt. das slide ist auf allround mit guter bergabperformance getrimmt.

ich bin in finale mal ein capra gefahren. runter einfach eine wucht. aber alleine schon durch den federweg hat man in finale einen Vorteil. jedoch waren die uphill Passagen nicht ganz so easy wie mit dem slide.

für mich ist und bleibt das slide eins der besten allround bikes mit potenzial noch mehr rauszuholen.


----------



## hoppo (23. Juni 2016)

Sehe ich genau so, man könnte noch viel mehr aus dem Slide rausholen.
Lieber Bodo, gibt es schon was Neues was du uns schon erzählen kannst bzgl. Nachfolger?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Juni 2016)

hoppo schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so, man könnte noch viel mehr aus dem Slide rausholen.
> Lieber Bodo, gibt es schon was Neues was du uns schon erzählen kannst bzgl. Nachfolger?





hoppo schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so, man könnte noch viel mehr aus dem Slide rausholen.
> Lieber Bodo, gibt es schon was Neues was du uns schon erzählen kannst bzgl. Nachfolger?


Das mit den neuen 160er ist leider im letzten 1/2 Jahr nicht so gut Gelaufen wird wohl leider zum Herbst nicht als Testbike da sein.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dusius (26. Juni 2016)

Hi, ich brauche mittlerweile dringend neue Steuersatzlager, leider habe ich die einzeln nicht auf der BD Seite gefunden oder habe ich sie übersehen?
Kann mir jemand einen gescheiten Steuersatz empfehlen? Slide Carbon aus 2014 (Mit noch immer der Original Schraube über dem Tretlager  )


----------



## supermanlovers (26. Juni 2016)

Standard ist Acros oder? Ich kaufe meistens Cane Creek 40.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (26. Juni 2016)

Die Lager kann man bei Acros auch einzeln kaufen.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...cturer_id=335&order=manufacturer_asc&limit=24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (26. Juni 2016)

Qualitativ sind sicher beide gleich. Vom Gewicht auch.


----------



## Dusius (26. Juni 2016)

Übel was die Lager kosten ^^ aber danke


----------



## T212 (28. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie nervt mich mein gerade mal 1000km gefahrenes 2015er Slide Carbon 160 8.0 gerade mit hässlichen Geräuschen.

Erstens knackt es beim Bergauffahren (im Geraden auch unter hoher Last) ununterbrochen aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers (typisch Press-Fit?!). Das Lager an sich läuft butterweich. Das Geräusch kommt auch, wenn man im Stand die Kurbel belastet. Kann man da überhaupt irgendwas machen?

Zweitens ist die Reibungsbremse der XT-Schaltwerkes anscheinend hinüber: Im zugeschalteten Zustand spannt das Schaltwerk viel zu stark und der Arm geht nur unter lautem Knacken ruckweise in die Endlage, dabei verzieht sich das ganze Schaltwerk und das Schalten dauert viel länger als gewöhnlich. Auch das Schalten auf kleinere Ritzel dauert länger als normal. Ich habe mal den Deckel abgemacht und die Reibungsbremse angeschaut: Sieht alles bestens aus, keinerlei Verschleiß sichtbar. Ich habe mal eine Menge Schmierstoff reingetan (Universalfett), das hilft genau gar nicht :-(

Interessant: Wenn man die Bremse drin hat, ein paar Mal hin- und herschaltet und die Bremse löst, dann ist erstmal der Arm immer noch fest, nach dem ersten Schalten aufs größere Ritzel knackt's nochmal ordentlich und erst dann läuft das Schaltwerk ohne Bremse.

Was kann man da noch tun?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Juni 2016)

Auch wenn es während der Saison jetzt blöd ist: einschicken. Hast doch noch Garantie, oder nicht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

T212 schrieb:


> Irgendwie nervt mich mein gerade mal 1000km gefahrenes 2015er Slide Carbon 160 8.0 gerade mit hässlichen Geräuschen.
> 
> Erstens knackt es beim Bergauffahren (im Geraden auch unter hoher Last) ununterbrochen aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers (typisch Press-Fit?!). Das Lager an sich läuft butterweich. Das Geräusch kommt auch, wenn man im Stand die Kurbel belastet. Kann man da überhaupt irgendwas machen?
> 
> ...


Überprüfe auch mal alle Lagerschrauben am Hinterbau... speziell das Schwingenlager über dem Tretlager.


----------



## ron101 (30. Juni 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> Der lang angekündigte Hybridlagersatz (Keramiklager) wird in Kürze im Online-Shop erhältlich sein.



Nehme mal an das es dieser hier ist:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...rade-lagersatz-slide-carbon-538621/wg_id-6884

cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfpflock (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo Radler

3te Saison 7000Km
Neue Laufräder neuer Lenker und Vorbau.
Geht immer noch Super zu fahren.
Ein Traumbike.
Sonne in den Speichen
Stefan


----------



## Keks_nascher (8. Juli 2016)

Der Rahmen in dem Farbton ist und bleibt eine Augenweide. Wunderschön.


----------



## Romarius (15. Juli 2016)

hat jemand die Masse der Hauptlager-Schraube (die, die sich gern mal rausdreht und am Bashguard ansteht). Oder evtl ne Idee wo man die herbekommt? 
BD dauert mir zu lange, und man muss den ganzen Satz kaufen, und 28.- Euro für eine einzelne Schraube ist ziemlich doof. Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Juli 2016)

Romarius schrieb:


> hat jemand die Masse der Hauptlager-Schraube (die, die sich gern mal rausdreht und am Bashguard ansteht). Oder evtl ne Idee wo man die herbekommt?
> BD dauert mir zu lange, und man muss den ganzen Satz kaufen, und 28.- Euro für eine einzelne Schraube ist ziemlich doof. Danke



Hi,

welches Modell/Baujahr fährst Du denn aktuell? Bitte sende mir doch per PN bitte mal deine Kontaktdaten und die Infos 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## greifswald (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

an meinem Slide Carbon X01 aus März 2015(?) ist nicht das Schaltauge gebrochen, sondern am Schaltwerk das Gegenstück. Also das Teil, wo die Schraube,welche den Abstand Ritzel/Schaltrolle regelt gegen drückt..



Es sieht für mich nach Ermüdungsriss aus. Wie heist das Teil und bekommt man das einzeln?


Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## koellefornia (18. Juli 2016)

@BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes

Hallo,
was ist aktuell der beste Dämpfer fürs Slide 160 Carbon um maximale Performance für die Abfahrt zu haben? 
Gruß K


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Juli 2016)

Kirk, vielleicht auch der 053.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Juli 2016)

greifswald schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> an meinem Slide Carbon X01 aus März 2015(?) ist nicht das Schaltauge gebrochen, sondern am Schaltwerk das Gegenstück. Also das Teil, wo die Schraube,welche den Abstand Ritzel/Schaltrolle regelt gegen drückt..
> 
> ...



Hi,

bitte das Schaltwerk reklamieren/einsenden - entweder über unseren Support oder direkt bei SRAM.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## greifswald (18. Juli 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Ich hatte bereits telefonischen Kontakt zu eurer Hotline und nach Aufforderung wg Unklarheiten Fotos zugeschickt.

Für eine Reklamation dürfte es zu spät sein, ich habe das gebrochene Teil gestern demontiert und dabei weiter verbogen.

Es geht mir in erster Linie darum, das Rad wieder schnell nutzen zu können. Also würde ich lieber 20€ für ein Ersatzteilkit zahlen, als ein Schaltwerk hin und her zu senden.

Ich hoffe die Antwort von eurem Support kommt schnell.


----------



## VuffiRaa (20. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das wird seitlich sehr knapp werden...besonders an den Sitzstreben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde gerne eine Kombi aus 2.4 Baron und hinten X-King fahren. 

Kann jemand was dazu sagen ob der X-King hinten in 2.4 reinpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (20. Juli 2016)

Also bei mir hat sich die Kurbel verabschiedet.

Ich habe ein Pressfit GXP innenlager Slide Carbon 160 aus 2013, kann ich da nun jede GXP Kurbel bestellen?

bzw. auf was muss ich denn nun genau achten, ich komme da nicht so ganz draus bei den ganzen Standards ^^


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Juli 2016)

Ja jede 68/73er GXP Kurbel passt. Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich aber gleich das Innenlager mit tauschen. Gibts ja schon ab 20€.


----------



## meg-71 (20. Juli 2016)

VuffiRaa schrieb:


> Würde gerne eine Kombi aus 2.4 Baron und hinten X-King fahren.
> 
> Kann jemand was dazu sagen ob der X-King hinten in 2.4 reinpasst?




2.4er X-King hinten passt, fahre ihn in Kombi mit 2.35 Magic Mary vorne.

Gruß der meg


----------



## oxysept (21. Juli 2016)

Zwei alte Beweisfotos:


----------



## hardtails (22. Juli 2016)

kennt jemand beim 2015 rahmen in 22 die mindesteinstecktiefe für die sattelstütze?


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2016)

Normalerweise sagt man mind. 10cm. Ich würde aber Sicherheit einbauen und es von 2 Faktoren abhängig machen. 
1. Entweder die offiziellen 10cm genügen um genug Tiefe zu erreichen daß auch die Schnittstelle zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr abgedeckt wird (und nicht nur die Verstrebung / Verstärkung)
2. Wenn dies mit 10cm nicht erreicht werden kann, würde ich die Einstecktiefe entsprechend vergrößern.

Im Bild sieht man, wie es korrekt wäre, zwischen den roten Linien (länger geht natürlich immer). Damit hat man 2 Abstützpunkte und mehr Steifigkeit / Sicherheit).


----------



## hardtails (22. Juli 2016)

die theorie war mir bekannt

aber was heißt das in cm?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Nach wieder mal zwei spaßigen Wochen in Finale Ligure möchte ich meinem Slide 8.0 aus 2015 eine Überholung gönnen. Morgen werden die Laufräder und die Federelemente zum Service geschickt, bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich Huber-Buchsen einbauen und auch die Schaltzüge meiner 2x10 XT-Schaltung wechseln. Bei diesem eigentlich simpeltsten Punkt habe ich jedoch keine Ahnung, welche Schaltzüge und Hüllen ich nehmen soll. Könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/schaltzuege-470/l-24


----------



## Dusius (31. Juli 2016)

Also ich habe bei mir diese verbaut, bin mehr als zufrieden und würde keine anderen mehr kaufen  

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/jagwire-mountain-pro-schaltzugset-79191/wg_id-474


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (31. Juli 2016)

Ich kaufe einfach 10m SP41 https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Schaltzugaussenhuelle-SIS-SP41-p24861/
und dazu meisten die Edelstahl Züge. Günstig und wenn durchgängig verlegt sehr langlebig.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback! 

Ich habe jetzt mal das Jagwire-Rundum-Sorglos-Paket in Schwarz bestellt.


----------



## biking-wc (4. August 2016)

VORBAU KÜRZEN: 

Zahlt es sich aus den Vorbau von 65mm auf 50mm zu kürzen. Etwas kürzer wäre mir in technisch schwierigen Trails schon recht - aber wie wirkt es sich auf die schnellen groben Passagen aus. Wird dass Bike dann noch unruhiger? 
Überwiegt da in Summe eher das Positive oder das Negative?
Was gibt es da an Erfahrungen zu berichten.

DANKE für die Rückmeldungen.


----------



## supermanlovers (4. August 2016)

Kürzer ist mM nach bergab immer besser. Lediglich bergauf reduziert sich ein wenig der Druck aufs VR wodurch es leichter steigt. Bei 15mm sollte das aber nicht zu stark ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (4. August 2016)

50er ist super, fahre ich auch auf meinem M...


----------



## ASt (4. August 2016)

Ich fahre 35mm auf L, wobei meine größe m wäre. So kompensiere ich einen zu steilen Steuerwinkel.
Die Länge kommt auch bei den schnellen groben Passagen zugute, dank dem kurzen Vorbau ist die Position nicht zu ausgestreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. August 2016)

biking-wc schrieb:


> VORBAU KÜRZEN:
> 
> Zahlt es sich aus den Vorbau von 65mm auf 50mm zu kürzen. Etwas kürzer wäre mir in technisch schwierigen Trails schon recht - aber wie wirkt es sich auf die schnellen groben Passagen aus. Wird dass Bike dann noch unruhiger?
> Überwiegt da in Summe eher das Positive oder das Negative?
> ...



Nimm den 50er. Habe ich auch gemacht. Damit hast du mehr das Gefühl, die Vorderachse in der Hand zu haben - egal auf welchen Strecken.


----------



## rallleb (4. August 2016)

Schöne Grüße aus den Dolomiten.
Heute Sella Ronda, megageile Trails....

 und ich bin immer noch verliebt in mein Slide


----------



## biking-wc (5. August 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen, werde den 50 nehmen


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. August 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus den Dolomiten.
> Heute Sella Ronda, megageile Trails....Anhang anzeigen 517015 und ich bin immer noch verliebt in mein Slide




Sieht cool aus ganz in schwarz - richtig böse, so hätte ich mir das SE gewünscht!


----------



## tapfererkrieger (6. August 2016)

hi leute

fährt jemand von euch einen manitou swinger im slide?

hintergrund der frage: mein monarch hat dringend einen service nötig. da ein dämpferservice hier in der schweiz recht teuer ist und ich gerne einen ersatzdämpfer im keller habe, habe ich mich nach einem gebrauchten monarch plus umgeschaut. dabei bin ich noch auf den swinger gestossen.
daher würde es mich interessieren ob ihn jemand fährt oder gefahren ist. wie ist er wohl im vergleich zum monarch plus und welches model würde besser passen, pro oder expert?

grüsse


----------



## supermanlovers (6. August 2016)

Das Radon Team ist den Swinger doch mal gefahren. (Oder fahren die ihn immer noch?) Die können dir sicher bei der Abstimmung weiterhelfen.


----------



## BassT-73 (8. August 2016)

Hallo, ich brauche ein neuen Steuersatz für mein Slide Carbon 9.0 Model 2015.
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen welcher da passt? bzw.welche maße muss der Steuersatz haben.
Auf dem alten steht Acros AIX-315. Ich kann da aber nix zu finden.

Gruss BassT


----------



## Dusius (8. August 2016)

Hi, ich habe das auf der vorherigen Seite auch gefragt  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-238#post-13898000


----------



## cemetery (14. August 2016)




----------



## ron101 (16. August 2016)

Hallöchen

Passt der HighRoller II in 2.4" ?
Habe bis jetzt den 2.3" im Einsatz.

Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

cemetery schrieb:


>


Ist das in der Nähe von Jena...also nicht soweit von mir entfernt?


----------



## cemetery (16. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ist das in der Nähe von Jena...also nicht soweit von mir entfernt?



Nee, das sind dann schon ein paar Meter mehr 

https://goo.gl/maps/xyXEFs2Hnhr


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

cemetery schrieb:


> Nee, das sind dann schon ein paar Meter mehr
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/xyXEFs2Hnhr


Oja, 4 Stunden...aber ähnlich siehts bei Jena auch aus.


----------



## RobNbg (23. August 2016)

koellefornia schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hallo,
> was ist aktuell der beste Dämpfer fürs Slide 160 Carbon um maximale Performance für die Abfahrt zu haben?
> Gruß K




Servus,

ich fahre seit einem Monat den DVO Topaz im Slide. Mit dem normalen Monarch war ich sehr unzufrieden. Der Topaz holt noch mal viel mehr aus dem Slide raus ohne dabei eine Abstimmorgie wie andere Dämpfer zu benötigen. Gerade das "verhärten" vom Dämpfer bei schnellen Schlägen ist kaum noch vorhanden. Ich war jetzt am Gardasee, in den Dolomiten und Saalbach/Leogang. Alle 3 Reviere war ich zum Teil letztes Jahr. Kein Vergleich mehr. Gerade im felsigen Gelände geht das Slide mit dem Topaz wie ein reinrassiges Enduro. Mit 25-30% SAG habe ich auch nach Sprüngen/Drops noch genug Progression damit der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt. Ich bin mit dem Topaz mehr als zufrieden.

ABER! Meine Freundin fährt auch das Slide. Ihr war der Topaz zu teuer. Ich habe ihren Monarch bei Lord Helmchen anpassen lassen. Und was soll ich sagen, dass Geld für den Topaz hätte ich mir sparen können. Unglaublich was Lord Helmchen aus diesen Dämpfer rausgeholt hat. Meine Freundin überschlägt sich vor Begeisterung. Da wir die Pike gleich mit anpassen lassen haben, hat Sie nun ein Enduro kracher der auch 1000Hm am Stück nach oben fährt. Wenn ich beobachte wie die Pike und der Monarch nun arbeiten, bin ich echt neidisch. Meine Freundin knackt aktuell so ziemlich jeden persönlichen Rekord bei Strava bzw. holt sich den ein oder anderen Queen of the Mountain. Sie gibt echt mehr Gas, weil sie noch mehr vertrauen ins Rad hat und das die Federelemente richtig gut funktionieren. Subjektiv annährend so gut wie mein DVO Fahrwerk...

Also wer einfach mehr aus dem Slide rausholen mag aber nicht mega viel Kohle ausgeben will, sollte sein RS Fahrwerk bei Lord Helmchen anpassen lassen. Er besorgt einen auch zu nem fairen Preis ein Monarch Plus Dämpfer. Dann geht noch mehr.


----------



## supermanlovers (23. August 2016)

Hat jemand vor mal den Inline Coil zu testen? Würde mich schon sehr reizen!


----------



## rallleb (23. August 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor mal den Inline Coil zu testen? Würde mich schon sehr reizen!


 Passt doch bestimmt nicht...oder?


----------



## supermanlovers (23. August 2016)

Vom Platz oder der Kennlinie? Das Inline baut vom Durchmesser deutlich schmaler als ein normaler Coil. (Ein Vivid Coil ist 1,5mm zu dick) Sollte also passen.


----------



## rallleb (24. August 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Vom Platz oder der Kennlinie? Das Inline baut vom Durchmesser deutlich schmaler als ein normaler Coil. (Ein Vivid Coil ist 1,5mm zu dick) Sollte also passen.


Vom Platz.. Oder? Der Luft Inline passt doch auch net!? Kein Platz zum sitzrohr und oben an der Wippe.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. August 2016)

Mit dem Einstellern unten könnte es gehen.




Die Feder sieht optisch auch etwas schlanker aus als beim normale Inline bzw. ist die Aufnahme (linkes Ende) beim Coil etwas länger. Sollte dann besser in die Wippe passen.





Ich werde ihn mir nächstes Jahr einfach mal testweise bestellen. Aber erstmal warte ich das neue Slide ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padau (31. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen
ich fahre seit etwa einem Monat ein Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Gestern Abend war ich wieder unterwegs. Bei einer Abfahrt im Wald hat es mir einen Ast in den Wechsler geschleudert, konnte aber die Abfahrt ohne anzuhalten weiterfahren. Beim nächsten schalten konnte ich die oberen kleinen Gänge nicht mehr fahren..
Heute Abend habe ich die Schaltung wieder einigermassen einstellen können.
Wenn die Kette hinten auf dem grössten Ritzel liegt, sieht es beim unteren Röllchen wie auf dem Foto aus, was ja nicht so gut aussieht und es lärmt auch.
 
Frage: Ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass das Schaltauge verbogen ist oder hat sich eher der untere Teil des Wechslers verbogen?
Von Auge konnte ich leider nichts entdecken.

Gruss Padau


----------



## baumfreund (1. September 2016)

aus welchem jahr ist das slide? das sich ein schaltauge verbiegt würde ich fast ausschließen zu mindest bei den 14 und 15 modellen. eher schaltauge verdreht oder schaltwerks käfig verbogen. aber das bild ist echt schrottig da ist nicht viel zu erkennen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. September 2016)

Padau schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich fahre seit etwa einem Monat ein Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> Gestern Abend war ich wieder unterwegs. Bei einer Abfahrt im Wald hat es mir einen Ast in den Wechsler geschleudert, konnte aber die Abfahrt ohne anzuhalten weiterfahren. Beim nächsten schalten konnte ich die oberen kleinen Gänge nicht mehr fahren..
> ...



Hi,

auf dem Bild ist es nur schwer zu erkennen was hier im Argen liegen könnte. Fakt ist, dass Du bei dem größten Ritzel hinten so oder so einen recht starken Schräglauf der Kette hast - dies ist konstruktionsbedingt und (wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist) auch kein Problem. Ob zusätzlich das Schaltauge verdreht (bei Modellen vor MJ2015/2016) oder das Schaltwerk verbogen ist, kann anhand des Fotos aus der Ferne nicht gesagt werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Padau (2. September 2016)

Besten Dank für die Antworten. 

@baumfreund: Das Foto sollte den Schräglauf zeigen und ich finde beim heranzoomen sieht man es gut   

Ich habe den unteren Teil des Wechslers jetzt mit mit viel "Gefühl" zurückgebogen und es funktioniert wieder.


----------



## baumfreund (3. September 2016)

hey ja denn schräg lauf konnte man zwar gut erkennen aber die teile die ihn verursachen können und welchen gang du da eingelegt hast leider gar nicht. aber wenns funzt is ja prima. ich habe mir bei meinem 2015 mal ein stein ins schatweg fliegen lassen der käfig war zwar auch verbogen aber vorallem die einstellung des verdrehten schaltauges war schwirig.


----------



## 130/100 (6. September 2016)

Hi, mir ist am Samstag auf einem Trail der Rahmen von  meinem 2015er Slide Carbon 160 gebrochen, und zwar das Oberrohr in der Mitte.  Mir ist in einer Spitzkehre das Rad seitlich unterm Hintern weggerutscht, hat sich wieder aufgerichtet und ist seitlich gegen einen Baumstamm gekippt. Es gab ein leises Knacken und ich dachte, da ist wohl ein kleiner Ast weggebrochen. Am Ende der Abfahrt hab ich den fetten Riss seitlich im Oberrohr gesehen. Sch...!

Mich verunsichert vor allem, dass das Rad keiner großen Belastung ausgesetzt war. Es war schließlich eine Spitzkehre (also Schritttempo) und ich lag noch im Dreck (das Rad war also komplett ohne Zusatzgewicht). Stellt Euch vor, Ihr haltet das Rad quer vor Eurer Brust und werft es mit beiden Armen seitlich gegen einen Baumstamm. Das dürfte den Belatungen bei meinem Bruch entsprechen. Wenn ein Leichtbau-Zeitfahrrahmen da aufgibt, hätte ich evtl. Verständnis. Aber bei einem Mountainbike, insbesondere bei einem Enduro-Bike, das sogar für Enduro-Rennen beworben wird, darf so etwas einfach nicht passieren!!! Ich bin 46 Jahre alt und wiege 64 kg, bin also nicht der typische Material-Shredder. Bei mir hält normalerweise alles ewig. 

Mein Händler sagt nur: Da war ein Sturz dabei? Dann gibt es definitiv keine Gewährleistung! Für mich ist das aber ganz klar ein Fall von Gewährleistung!!! Mein Händler schickt das Rad nun an Radon um es untersuchen zu lassen und "eventuell" ein Crash Replacement zu veranlassen.

Meine Fragen: 

Ist irgend jemand in letzter Zeit etwas ähnliches mit dem Slide Carbon 160 passiert? 

Wie hat Euer Händler bzw. Radon reagiert? 

Wie objektiv oder zumindest nachvollziehbar war die Untersuchung von Radon? Gab es überhaupt eine Dokumentation der Untersuchung?
Im Fall eines Rechtsstreits scheint es auf den Begriff des "bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauchs" hinauszulaufen. Habt Ihr mit diesem Punkt Erfahrung oder kennt Ihr relevante Urteile? (Als Projektmanager vermeide ich Rechtssteitigkeiten wo es geht. Aber es hilft, die Rechtssprechung zu kennen...)
Bin im Moment ziemlich genervt, da ich demnächst mit dem Rad für zwei Wochen in die Alpen wollte.  Ich kann nun nur hoffen, Radon dass sich der Sach konstruktiv annimmt!

Schon mal Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoerrli (6. September 2016)

Ein Sturz ist nunmal kein Fall für eine Gewährleistung! Du willst hier scheinbar Fakten sammeln um einen Rechtsstreit mit Radon zu gewinnen. Das wird dir nicht gelingen denke ich.
Es ist im allgemeinen bekannt das die Carbon Rahmen seitlichen Belastungen nicht sehr gut standhalten können.
Und so wie das auf dem Foto aussieht war das punktuell auf die Kante des Oberrohrs.
Wenn du dein Rad also gegen einen Baum oder was auch immer schmeisst dann ist das ein Unfall/Selbstverschulden und keine Schuld von Radon. Du hättest dich ja gegen Rahmenbruch versichern können. Schade ist es natürlich trotzdem um das schöne bike...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2016)

Heftiger Einschlag. Ich denke Radon kannst du da nicht haftbar machen. Ev. bekommst du einen Sonderpreis für den neuen Rahmen. 
Das leise Knacken lag vielleicht am Vollhelm...gut gedämmt   

Den derben Einschlag durch eine aufgestellte Steinplatte im Unterrohr an meinem Slide hat der Rahmen bis auf eine "weiche" Stelle gut überstanden. Der Unterrohrschutz ist komplett durchgeschlagen.


----------



## supermanlovers (6. September 2016)

In einem Alu Rahmen hättest du an der Stelle halt eine Delle. Damit hättest du auch nicht weiterfahren können.


----------



## 130/100 (6. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Heftiger Einschlag. Ich denke Radon kannst du da nicht haftbar machen. Ev. bekommst du einen Sonderpreis für den neuen Rahmen.
> Das leise Knacken lag vielleicht am Vollhelm...gut gedämmt
> 
> Den derben Einschlag durch eine aufgestellte Steinplatte im Unterrohr an meinem Slide hat der Rahmen bis auf eine "weiche" Stelle gut überstanden. Der Unterrohrschutz ist komplett durchgeschlagen.



Stimmt, das Bild sieht krass aus. Die Situation war es aber ganz und gar nicht. War einfach nur ein Trail, deshalb auch nur die normale CC-Mütze.



supermanlovers schrieb:


> In einem Alu Rahmen hättest du an der Stelle halt eine Delle. Damit hättest du auch nicht weiterfahren können.



Möglicherweise. Aber ein Ersatz wäre bei Alu günstiger. Bin nun wirklich am überlegen, ob ich nicht auf Alu wechseln sollte. Das ein relativ leichter Einschlag solche Folgen hat, macht Carbon m.E. für Gelände ungeeignet. Erwarten die Hersteller tatsächlich, dass ein Bike NIE, NIE, NIE einen seitlichen Aufschlag erleben wird?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2016)

130/100 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Bild sieht krass aus. Die Situation war es aber ganz und gar nicht. War einfach nur ein Trail, deshalb auch nur die normale CC-Mütze.
> 
> 
> 
> Möglicherweise. Aber ein Ersatz wäre bei Alu günstiger. Bin nun wirklich am überlegen, ob ich nicht auf Alu wechseln sollte. Das ein relativ leichter Einschlag solche Folgen hat, macht Carbon m.E. für Gelände ungeeignet. Erwarten die Hersteller tatsächlich, dass ein Bike NIE, NIE, NIE einen seitlichen Aufschlag erleben wird?


Die Hersteller gewährleisten eine sichere Nutzung unter normalen Bedingungen ...ein Sturz gehört nicht dazu. Ist auch nicht kalkulierbar...
Es waren eben ungünstige Verhältnisse in deinem Fall... hätte auch ohne Schramme ausgehen können.
Unbedenklich ist ein Rahmen aus 1Zoll Heizungsrohr mit Hohlraumversiegelung.   

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## 130/100 (6. September 2016)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Ein Sturz ist nunmal kein Fall für eine Gewährleistung! Du willst hier scheinbar Fakten sammeln um einen Rechtsstreit mit Radon zu gewinnen. Das wird dir nicht gelingen denke ich.
> Es ist im allgemeinen bekannt das die Carbon Rahmen seitlichen Belastungen nicht sehr gut standhalten können.
> Und so wie das auf dem Foto aussieht war das punktuell auf die Kante des Oberrohrs.
> Wenn du dein Rad also gegen einen Baum oder was auch immer schmeisst dann ist das ein Unfall/Selbstverschulden und keine Schuld von Radon. Du hättest dich ja gegen Rahmenbruch versichern können. Schade ist es natürlich trotzdem um das schöne bike...



Stimmt ich suche nach Fakten oder Hinweisen, dafür gibt es ja ein Forum wie dieses. Aber für eine evtl. Diskussion mit Radon. Ein Crash Replacement würde ca. 1.000 EUR kosten, da wäre ein Prozess kompletter Schwachsinn! 

Für mich steht vor allem die Frage nach den Belastungen im Raum, die ein Enduro-Bike im Allgemeinen aushalten soll. Also auch solcher Kräfte, die außerhalb von "drauf sitzen und fahren" auftreten. Mit der Beschreibung meiner "Wurftechnik" wollte ich nur irgendwie die aufgetretenen Belastungen verständlich machen. Denn wenn man etwas mit beiden Armen von sich wegstößt, fliegt das Ding (was immer es ist) nicht weit. Sprich: niedriges Systemgewicht von ca. 13 Kilo x niedrige Geschwindigkeit = niedriger Impuls. 

Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit meinen alten Rädern einen Vergleichs-Schubs-Test durchführen...


----------



## supermanlovers (6. September 2016)

130/100 schrieb:


> Das ein relativ leichter Einschlag solche Folgen hat, macht Carbon m.E. für Gelände ungeeignet.



Das kann man so definitiv nicht sagen. Ich fahre seit 6 jahren Carbon Enduros (btw auch Carbonlenker, Kurbel, Sattel, Felgen eigentlich alles was geht) und mir ist nach zahllosen Stürzen, zum Teil auch ziemlich harten noch nie etwas gebrochen. Ganz allgemein liest man auch im gesamten Forum nur sehr selten von Rahmenbrüchen (subjektiv würde ich sogar sagen nicht mal mehr als bei Alu Rahmen) 
Wenn Carbon wirklich so empfindlich wäre, dann hätte es sich nie so durchgesetzt. Selbst wenn mir mal etwas bricht, würde ich keine Sekunde zögern mir ein neues Carbon Teil zu kaufen. 

Falls du ein Zweitrad hast, würde ich auf das 2017 Modell warten.


----------



## enno112 (6. September 2016)

Sprich doch erst einmal direkt mit Radon!
Aus eigener Erfahrung und auch aus diversen Forenbeiträgen hat sich Radon/H&S eigentlich fast immer sehr kulant verhalten.

Fakt ist aber auch, das du durch den Sturz (wie heftig auch immer...) eigentlich keine Ansprüche mehr hast!
Sonst würden ja fast alle jedes Jahr ein neues Bike fahren...
Also, erst mal direkten Kontakt aufnehmen war bis her immer der beste Weg...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2016)

Man kann einen Carbonrahmen zum rumschmeißen konstruieren, aber wer braucht sowas ?

Versetze dich mal in die Lage eines Herstellers...du bietest einen Wassereimer an und dann kommt jemand und beschwert sich das er einfach so im Kofferraum vom Auto bei nur 20 km/h in der Kurve umgefallen ist, obwohl er noch nicht mal voll war.
Was soll man darauf als Hersteller antworten, außer vielleicht... Ladung sichern und Eimer mit dichten Deckel nehmen. 

Was ich sagen will, der Hersteller kann die individuelle Nutzung nicht einrechnen. Er kann nur den Gebrauch für den konstruierten Einsatz empfehlen. 
...und normale Nutzung ist, das man auf dem Bike sitzen/stehen bleibt und damit nicht vor eine Wand fährt oder in eine Senke fällt.   

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## 130/100 (6. September 2016)

enno112 schrieb:


> Sprich doch erst einmal direkt mit Radon!
> Aus eigener Erfahrung und auch aus diversen Forenbeiträgen hat sich Radon/H&S eigentlich fast immer sehr kulant verhalten.
> 
> Fakt ist aber auch, das du durch den Sturz (wie heftig auch immer...) eigentlich keine Ansprüche mehr hast!
> ...



Yepp, warten wir es mal ab! Ich war halt bisher ebenfalls komplett von Carbon überzeugt - genau wie Supermanlovers. Was ich aber am Samstag erlebt habe, nimmt mir den Glauben... Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 130/100 (6. September 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Das kann man so definitiv nicht sagen. Ich fahre seit 6 jahren Carbon Enduros (btw auch Carbonlenker, Kurbel, Sattel, Felgen eigentlich alles was geht) und mir ist nach zahllosen Stürzen, zum Teil auch ziemlich harten noch nie etwas gebrochen. Ganz allgemein liest man auch im gesamten Forum nur sehr selten von Rahmenbrüchen (subjektiv würde ich sogar sagen nicht mal mehr als bei Alu Rahmen)
> Wenn Carbon wirklich so empfindlich wäre, dann hätte es sich nie so durchgesetzt. Selbst wenn mir mal etwas bricht, würde ich keine Sekunde zögern mir ein neues Carbon Teil zu kaufen.
> 
> Falls du ein Zweitrad hast, würde ich auf das 2017 Modell warten.



Bisher hätte ich Deine Aussage vollumfänglich unterschrieben. Was ist denn am 17er Slide anders? Stützrad für Leute wie mich?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. September 2016)

130/100 schrieb:


> Bisher hätte ich Deine Aussage vollumfänglich unterschrieben. Was ist denn am 17er Slide anders? Stützrad für Leute wie mich?



Du hast halt Pech gehabt. Punkt. Ist ärgerlich, kostet unnötig Geld, ist aber bei unserem Hobby nicht auszuschließen. Könnte mir mit meinem Slide 160 auch passieren.


----------



## rallleb (7. September 2016)

Wenn ein Motorrad zur Seite kippt wird es teurer und das ist eigentlich weitaus stabiler
Sorry, dünnste Stelle am Rahmen erwischt.. Pech.


----------



## filiale (7. September 2016)

Ich denke der Vergleich mit dem Motorrad ist klasse. Auf das Motorrad wirken extreme Kräfte und der bestimmungsgemäße Gebrauch ist für die Konstruktion gegeben (wheelie, stoppi, sliden, Schräglagen, mit der Enduro auch mal querfeldein). Aber wenn ich es umfallen lasse dann wirken seitliche Kräft die so nicht vorgesehen sind, mit bekanntem Ausgang. Dabei ist es egal über welchen Hersteller wir sprechen, daß passiert überall. Ärgerlich, aber so ist es nun mal.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2016)

130/100 schrieb:


> Yepp, warten wir es mal ab! Ich war halt bisher ebenfalls komplett von Carbon überzeugt - genau wie Supermanlovers. Was ich aber am Samstag erlebt habe, nimmt mir den Glauben... Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


Versuch es doch damit...vielleicht gibt es noch Rettung. 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...n-kaputte-carbon-rahmen-reparieren/a3219.html
...ein  paar klärende Mails kosten nichts.


----------



## supermanlovers (7. September 2016)

So etwas kostet in der Regel mehrere hundert €. Das lohnt sich bei so einem Billigrahmen nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> So etwas kostet in der Regel mehrere hundert €. Das lohnt sich bei so einem Billigrahmen nicht.


...paar hundert Euro ist immer noch günstiger als ein Neuer...ich könnte mir vorstellen das es an der Stelle gut machbar ist, auch wenn der Rahmen ev. etwas dicker an der Stelle wird.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. September 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> So etwas kostet in der Regel mehrere hundert €. Das lohnt sich bei so einem Billigrahmen nicht.


ist es ein billigrahmen? meist sind es vertreiber hochpreisiger marken die zu hybris neigen.


----------



## supermanlovers (7. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...paar hundert Euro ist immer noch günstiger als ein Neuer...ich könnte mir vorstellen das es an der Stelle gut machbar ist, auch wenn der Rahmen ev. etwas dicker an der Stelle wird.


Sagen wir mal der Reparatur kostet 300€. Dann hat man aber immer noch den alten Rahmen. Der Wiederverkaufswert sinkt gegen Null. Würdest du einen reparierten Rahmen kaufen? Viele trauen sich ja nicht mal gebrauchte Carbonteile zu kaufen bzw. nur mit hohem Rabatt.
Dazu sparst du dir bei einem neuen Rahmen noch den Dämpferservice oder neue Lager die irgendwann nötig werden. (oder ist der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer?)



kreisbremser schrieb:


> ist es ein billigrahmen? meist sind es vertreiber hochpreisiger marken die zu hybris neigen.


Im Vergleich zu einem 4000€+ Rahmen ist der 1000€ Slide Rahmen billig. Ja. (für mich ist billig kein negatives Wort, dann nenne es halt günstig, preiswert what ever...)
Wenn ich 4000€+ ausgegeben habe könnte man sich eher überlegen ob sich eine Reparatur für 300€ lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal der Reparatur kostet 300€. Dann hat man aber immer noch den alten Rahmen. Der Wiederverkaufswert sinkt gegen Null. Würdest du einen reparierten Rahmen kaufen? Viele trauen sich ja nicht mal gebrauchte Carbonteile zu kaufen bzw. nur mit hohem Rabatt.
> Dazu sparst du dir bei einem neuen Rahmen noch den Dämpferservice oder neue Lager die irgendwann nötig werden.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verkaufe keine Räder...die werden bis zum Lebensende gefahren oder verschenkt, mein Keller ist groß genug.   
Und wenn es gut repariert wird ist das bestimmt stabiler als vorher. 

Du wirst staunen was man mit einem geflickten/modifizierten Flugmodell noch anstellen kann. Oft mehr als im Originalzustand.


----------



## filiale (7. September 2016)

Der 4000€+ Rahmen hat auch einen Markenaufkleber wo es laut Kundschaft berechtigt ist dafür mehr Geld zu bezahlen. Über die Qualität sagt das noch nichts aus. BMW wirbt auch mit Premium Service und verlangt Premium Preise. Den Premium Service empfinde ich als Katastrophal, aber den Premium Preis habe ich schon zahlen dürfen. Steht ja auch so im Werbeprospekt


----------



## 130/100 (9. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Versuch es doch damit...vielleicht gibt es noch Rettung.
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...n-kaputte-carbon-rahmen-reparieren/a3219.html
> ...ein  paar klärende Mails kosten nichts.


Dank für den Tipp! Den Bericht hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Aber ich hab kein Loch im Oberrohr (wie im Artikel beschrieben), sondern das Rohr ist zur Hälfte aufgedröselt. (Siehe Foto in meinem ersten Post!)  Klar, die Faser reißen nicht und werden noch ewig halten. Aber ich bin mit echt unsicher, ober der Verbund der Kunststoffe (neu auf alt) so dauerhaft und stabil ist. 
Ich warte erst einmal ab, was Radon dazu sagt. Bis dahin verbringe ich meinen Sommerurlaub auf eine Specialized Enduro von 2006. Das erlebt so wenigstens ein angemessenes 10-Jahres-Jubiläum.


----------



## daiko (11. September 2016)

Werde heute noch mal dick mein Innenlager vom Slide X01 fetten und hoffen das es damit getan ist. Wenn dem nicht so ist, weiss jemand was genau dort verbaut ist bzw. hat gff. schon selbst mal gewechselt und kann ein Trettlager empfehlen?


----------



## supermanlovers (11. September 2016)

Ist ein BB92 Pressfit Lager. Raus ist kein Problem. Rein gehts besser mit Werkzeug.
Kannst das hier nehmen https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41x86-5-92mm-p24338/


----------



## daiko (11. September 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ist ein BB92 Pressfit Lager. Raus ist kein Problem. Rein gehts besser mit Werkzeug.
> Kannst das hier nehmen https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41x86-5-92mm-p24338/



Bewertungen lesen sich jetzt nicht ganz so gut. Da mir aber eh das Werkzeug fehlt, lass ich das machen. Danke erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobNbg (13. September 2016)

ich habe mal die post zu den gebrochenen rahmen verfolgt. die Meinungen dazu sind ja eindeutig 

vor unserem Urlaub ist bei meiner Freundin die kettenstrebe gebrochen. während einer tour fing die chaltung an zu springen. Feineinstellung am Trigger brachte nichts. zu hause dann das schaltauge etc. geprüft. beim ausbau vom rad kam mir der hinterbau komisch wackelig vor. alle lager geprüft. nix locker. dann hatte ich so einen leisen verdacht. ich habe den kettenstrebenschutz aus gel lenkerband abgefummelt (erst 2 Wochen davor schön orentlichverklebt...) und siehe da, sauber gebrochen.

da wir zweitbesitzer sind und die garantie 1 Monat vorher abgelaufen war, wurde nichts auf garantie getauscht. radon hat uns dann ein Crash replacement angeboten. wären wir nicht kurz vorm Urlaub gewesen, hätte ich mich gestritten da ich der Meinung bin, die kettenstrebe darf nicht so einfach brechen.

meine Freundin hatte bis dahin keinen sturz mit dem bike. sie fährt auch eher soft und nicht aggressiv. an dem tag als die strebe gebrochen sein muss waren wir auf einer CC/AM tour unterwegs. ich nehme mein slide echt böse ran. auch mal bikepark und alpines gelände. es liegt gerne mal im dreck, purzelt über steine und hinterlässt an manchen bäumen spuren. ich bin selbst erstaunt was es alles aushält. wenn was brechen müsste, dann bei mir. aber bei meiner Freundin, ohne sturz oder böses gebolze, da dürfte nichts brechen. wir wollten ohne große Diskussion in den Urlaub. leider hat das versenden dann doch 4 Wochen gedauert und wir konnten echt kurz vor knapp noch das slide reparieren.

lange rede, kurzer sinn. ich möchte einfach mal die gebrochene strebe zur Ansicht stellen und fragen was ihr dazu sagt.


----------



## rallleb (13. September 2016)

Darf ich mir gar nicht anschauen sowas... Ich hab auch 100 kg und das Slide bekommt sie immer schön in die Fresse! Toitoitoi, bis jetzt nix und ich möchte auch noch kein anderes Ratt
Obwooohl, das neue Ghost slamr is schon legga


----------



## biky_miky (13. September 2016)

@RobNbg

Vielleicht war der Rahmen "vorgeschädigt"?
Bei Carbon sind die Beschädigungen nicht immer sichtbar.


----------



## mattchuk (13. September 2016)

BassT-73 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche ein neuen Steuersatz für mein Slide Carbon 9.0 Model 2015.
> Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen welcher da passt? bzw.welche maße muss der Steuersatz haben.
> Auf dem alten steht Acros AIX-315. Ich kann da aber nix zu finden.
> 
> Gruss BassT





Dusius schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe das auf der vorherigen Seite auch gefragt
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-238#post-13898000



Mich beschaeftigt auch die Frage nach einem passenden Steuersatz fuer Slide Carbon 2015 (bei mir 8.0). Ich hab jetzt ziemlich lange die Suche bemueht, aber keine fuer mich (noch nie vorher mit dem Thema beschaeftigt) verstaendliche Antwort gefunden. 
Koennte jemand vielleicht noch mal gleich mit einem Link zeigen, welche Teile genau ins Slide passen?

Danke,
mattchuk


----------



## supermanlovers (13. September 2016)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS42-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35001/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35006/


----------



## RobNbg (14. September 2016)

biky_miky schrieb:


> @RobNbg
> 
> Vielleicht war der Rahmen "vorgeschädigt"?
> Bei Carbon sind die Beschädigungen nicht immer sichtbar.



kann natürlich sein aber wovon? als ich die kettenstrebe neu umwickelt habe, war kein offensichtlicher schaden (kerbe, kratzer etc.) zu sehen. und wie gesagt, dass rad fährt meine Freundin und ich bin zu 95% dabei. bisher kein einziger wirklicher sturz. geschwiege denn sprünge, Drops oder sonst was.

naja. werde es wohl so hinnehmen müssen. ärgerlich aber gut...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

RobNbg schrieb:


> kann natürlich sein aber wovon? als ich die kettenstrebe neu umwickelt habe, war kein offensichtlicher schaden (kerbe, kratzer etc.) zu sehen. und wie gesagt, dass rad fährt meine Freundin und ich bin zu 95% dabei. bisher kein einziger wirklicher sturz. geschwiege denn sprünge, Drops oder sonst was.
> 
> naja. werde es wohl so hinnehmen müssen. ärgerlich aber gut...


Die Stelle muss man nicht sehen. Als ich mir 2015 eine beim überfahren aufgestellte Steinplatte gegen das Unterrohr geschleudert hatte, es hat laut gekracht, war auch nichts zu sehen. Nur wenn ich fest über die Stelle streiche spüre ich eine weiche Stelle...immer noch. 
Ich beobachte die Stelle weiter so gut ich kann...bis jetzt reißt nichts weiter. 
Leider ist der Unterrohrschutz zu dünn, um solche Schäden vermeiden zu können.


----------



## mattchuk (14. September 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS42-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35001/
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35006/



top. danke!


----------



## ASt (14. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Leider ist der Unterrohrschutz zu dünn, um solche Schäden vermeiden zu können.


Daher habe ich aus der Thermoformplatte einen dickeren aufgebaut


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Daher habe ich aus der Thermoformplatte einen dickeren aufgebaut



Sieht gut aus  
...und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt? 

Ich wollte Frischhaltefolie um's Rohr wickeln und mehrere Lagen Glasfaser drauflaminieren, anschließend zurecht schneiden/schleifen, schwärzen und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband aufkleben...leider bis jetzt noch keine Zeit dazu gefunden. 
Matte und Harz liegt bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (14. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> ...und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt?


Danke!
Genau, mit dem.
Die Methode mit der Thermoformplatte aus obi habe ich in irgendwo hier abgeschaut. Hat schon ein Frankreichurlaub überstanden, die Spuren waren deutlich, aber noch eine Saison hält bestimmt.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. September 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Daher habe ich aus der Thermoformplatte einen dickeren aufgebaut



haben die platten bei obi eine spezielle bezeichnung? online find ich leider nichts.


----------



## ASt (15. September 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> haben die platten bei obi eine spezielle bezeichnung? online find ich leider nichts.


Guttagliss Hobbycolor. Gibts in verschiedenen Farben.
http://www.obi.de/decom/product/Kun...5_cm/6069652?position=3&pageNum=1&pageSize=72


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. September 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> haben die platten bei obi eine spezielle bezeichnung? online find ich leider nichts.


...findest du meist bei den Fallrohren, Kunststoffdachplatten, Wellplatten im Außenbereich. 

Daraus habe ich auch meinen Kofferraum gebastelt...







...ließ sich gut anpassen.


----------



## kuwap (18. September 2016)

Enduro mit 160mm und 27,5" sind genau das richtige für Ischgl! #Slide


----------



## surfpflock (19. September 2016)

Hallo Biker

habe mir einen Unterrohr und Kettenstrebenschutz aus jeweils 3 Lagen 200g Carbongewebe laminiert, als Trennfolie
habe ich Pakettape genommen nach dem austrockenen zugeschnitten und mit ein Fugensilikon am Rahmen befestigt, ist seit Februar Verbaut.


kann dann mit Zahnseite wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## fred-star (29. September 2016)

Hey leute ich habe seit ca. Einer Woche ein Slide 160 9.0 HD heute ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel bin schleift die Kette an der Schrebe Hat noch einer das Problem? Im Laden meines vertatuens sagte das es ein Konstruktionsfehler ist von der Schwinge oder dem Laufrad.


----------



## stromb6 (3. Oktober 2016)

Slide 160 Factory nach Umbau auf 170er Lyrik


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Oktober 2016)

fred-star schrieb:


> Hey leute ich habe seit ca. Einer Woche ein Slide 160 9.0 HD heute ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel bin schleift die Kette an der Schrebe Hat noch einer das Problem? Im Laden meines vertatuens sagte das es ein Konstruktionsfehler ist von der Schwinge oder dem Laufrad.



Ich habe damals einfach eine U-Scheibe beigelegt und fahre heute noch damit rum.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1650685
...sind noch mehr Fotos in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich versuche es nochmal. Ich hab noch einen Satz offset buchsen um den LW etwas flacher zu machen und würde die gern loswerden, da ich kein slide mehr habe


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Oktober 2016)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich versuche es nochmal. Ich hab noch einen Satz offset buchsen um den LW etwas flacher zu machen und würde die gern loswerden, da ich kein slide mehr habe


kostenpunkt? hersteller? alter? lenkwinkel? passend für welche baujahre?


----------



## krizzlshizzl (7. Oktober 2016)

Hey Leute.
Mein Freund und ich haben ein kurzes Video gedreht.
Vl hat ja wer kurz 7min Zeit...
Viel Spaß beim schaun


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (7. Oktober 2016)

Tolles Video und super Fahrer!


----------



## enno112 (7. Oktober 2016)

Top Video und sehr schön gefahren...
Musik und Schnitt find ich sehr stimmig


----------



## rallleb (7. Oktober 2016)

Seit langem mal wieder ein Video ohne vorspulen angeschaut!
Top Schnitt, Musik, Style und gefilmt, besser wie jedes Werbevideo von Radon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krizzlshizzl (8. Oktober 2016)

Vielen dank Leute. Freut mich extrem =)


----------



## punki69 (9. Oktober 2016)

..geiles bonanzarad in der garage,grins...geiles video!!!


----------



## Vogelsberger (9. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich Monarch RCT3 vs Monarch Plus RCT3 im 160er Slide?
Evtl jemand umgesteigen vom normalen Monarch auf den Plus?

Mich interessiert ob das Fahrwerk mit dem Plus "satter" wird. ich habe minimal ein Gefühl das die Pike vorn besser dämpft und plüschiger ist während der normale Monarch hinten doch eher etwas zum Durchrauschen neigt.
Ja mir ist auch bekannt das der normale Monarch hinten sehr linear abgestimmt ist...


----------



## Flayer (10. Oktober 2016)

@Srrfpflock, was sind das denn für Pedale die DU da drauf hast? @krizzlshizzl richtig geiles Video 

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Carbon Fahrer. Möchte mir demnächst auch ein neues Bike zulegen. Bisher habe ich zu dem Canyon Strive tendiert, aber die Radon Carbon 160 gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Aber ich habe in Sachen Carbon da so meine bedenken. Wenn ich mir das Video von @krizzlshizzle so ansehe, wie lange macht denn ein Carbon Bike sowas mit???

Also ich würde es eher für Touren nutzen, allerdings finde ich auf jeder Tour richtig geile Trails mit schönen Wurzeln und Treppen usw. daher mach ich mir in der Hinsicht etwas sorgen das ständig irgendwo Risse o.ä. auftreten.

Wie siehts denn mit der Tourentauglichkeit aus bei dem 9.0? Vielleicht kann ja jemand was dazu sagen.

MfG


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich stelle mir eher die Frage warum ein solider Carbonrahmen weniger aushalten sollte als ein Pendant aus Alu...

Das 9.0 sollte eigentlich eine recht gute Tourentauglichkeit besitzen, es hat ja sogar zwei Kettenblatter!


----------



## surfpflock (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Flayer
Sind Shimano XTR M 9020 Trail Pedale


----------



## baumfreund (11. Oktober 2016)

ich denke jeder der sich ein carbon enduro zulegen will hat sich mit der frage beschäftigt und wir haben alle eins gekauft. solange z.b. bei einem sturtz nicht direkt der rahmen irgendwo dagegen haut, hällt das teil einiges aus. tatsächlich ist es so das alu zu ermüdungsbrüchen neigt die es bei carbon eigendlich nicht gibt, solange die struktur in ordnung ist. 



 das video hat mich final von carbon überzeugt.


----------



## ASt (11. Oktober 2016)

Es kann aber immer was passieren. Bei meinem ersten Slide 160 wurde das Schaltauge samt ein Stück Rahmen ausgerissen, und das ohne Sturz, einfach mitten auf der Tour.
Das Modell 2016 ist aber dagegen besser geschützt.


----------



## ron101 (15. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Hatte vor einiger Zeit so ein Klacksen wenn ich bei eingeschaltenem Dämpfer das Rad am Rahmen anhob ein leichtes Spiel, begeiltet mit einem Klacksen. Hatte damals dann Huber Buchsen und Gleitlager eingebaut und gut wars.
Weiss nun nicht ob dies an den Buchsen oder am Lager gelegen hat.

Nun habe ich es in die umgekehrten Richtung, wenn ich am Rahmen leicht runterdrücke ein kleines Spiel begeitet mit dem selben Klacksen.
Im Blockierten Dämpfer modus passiert nix, nur beim offenen resp. dämpfenden Modus.
Könnete das nun wieder das Selbe sein?
Falls ja was wäre es die Buchsen oder das Dämpferlager? So ein Huber Gleitlager hätt ich noch aber Buchsen keine.

Danke für Eure konstruktive Hilfe.

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2016)

Die cremfarbenen Kunststoffbuchsen verschleißen, daher gibt es beim Huber die Kunststoffinlays als Ersatzteil. Aber ob es daran liegt, wer weiß das schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nunni (16. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand den direkten Vergleich Monarch RCT3 vs Monarch Plus RCT3 im 160er Slide?
Evtl jemand umgesteigen vom normalen Monarch auf den Plus?

Mich interessiert ob das Fahrwerk mit dem Plus "satter" wird. ich habe minimal ein Gefühl das die Pike vorn besser dämpft und plüschiger ist während der normale Monarch hinten doch eher etwas zum Durchrauschen neigt.
Ja mir ist auch bekannt das der normale Monarch hinten sehr linear abgestimmt ist...

Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Oktober 2016)

Das kann doch alles sein. Verschlissene Buchsen/Gleitlager, Dreck, Spiel, zu wenig Drehmoment. Da hilft nur alles zerlegen, reinigen, prüfen und wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Oktober 2016)

Nunni schrieb:


> der normale Monarch hinten doch eher etwas zum Durchrauschen neigt.
> Ja mir ist auch bekannt das der normale Monarch hinten sehr linear abgestimmt ist...
> 
> Das würde mich auch interessieren



Der Piggy ändert am Durchrauschen nichts. Primär ist er temperaturstabiler. 
Wenn dir der Dämpfer zu linear ist helfen nur Spacer.


----------



## ron101 (16. Oktober 2016)

Die Gleitlager ersetzt. leider ohne Erfolg. Die Huber Buchsen schauen eigentlich noch prima aus und sehr robust.
Können die überhaubt auch verschleissen und so was auslösen?
Das Klacksen kommt schon aus der Gegend bei der Wippe wo der Dämpfer befestigt ist, wird wohl eher ein Rahmenlager sein welches hinüber ist. Habe immer noch die ersten drin.

Hat jemand vieleicht eine art Stückliste mit welchen Teilen man sich am einfachstein die Rahmenlager aus und ein presst?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (16. Oktober 2016)

Im Hauptrahmen selbst sind keine Lager verbaut, nur in der Wippe...


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Oktober 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hatte vor einiger Zeit so ein Klacksen wenn ich bei eingeschaltenem Dämpfer das Rad am Rahmen anhob ein leichtes Spiel, begeiltet mit einem Klacksen. Hatte damals dann Huber Buchsen und Gleitlager eingebaut und gut wars.
> Weiss nun nicht ob dies an den Buchsen oder am Lager gelegen hat.
> ...


Also so wie ich das Verstehe kann das nur der Dämpfer sein.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## wartool (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich wüsste gerne,  welcher tune aktuell beim Monarch Plus debonAir im Slide 160 Carbon verbaut ist,  und wo man diesen fertig erwerben kann..  finde nur Angebote in M/M Tune. Umbau ist klar..  aber kostspielig..  würde gerne fix und fertig bestellen. 

Habe etwas von M / L3 Tune gelesen..  bei einem fahrfertigen Gewicht von 96 Kilo immer noch empfehlenswert? 

fahre aktuell den Manitou mit Kingcan und hätte gerne feineres Ansprechen bei gleichzeitig mehr progression im 3ten drittel des Federwegs. 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Oktober 2016)

Mir ist kein Händler bekannt. Habe damals auch gesucht und einen M/M genommen.

Ich würde dir aus Erfahrung aber vom Debon abraten. Ich empfand in unsensibler als den normalen. 

Gelegentlich findet man im Bikemarkt einen M/L oder du kaufst einen gebrauchten und lässt ihn umbauen. Kommt dann aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## ASt (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre mit Gewicht von 80 Kilo den Plus Debon in ML. Ansprechverhalten gut, auch mehr Support in der Mitte als Nicht-Debon. Habe auf Slide160 bereits RT3 Debon ML3, RT3 normal ML3 und jetzt RC3 plus debon ML ausprobiert. Der letzte ist MMN der beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Oktober 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit Gewicht von 80 Kilo den Plus Debon in ML. Ansprechverhalten gut, auch mehr Support in der Mitte als Nicht-Debon. Habe auf Slide160 bereits RT3 Debon ML3, RT3 normal ML3 und jetzt RC3 plus debon ML ausprobiert. Der letzte ist MMN der beste.


Das Ansprechen beim Monarch ist hauptsächlich vom Bj. abhängig haben in den letzten Jahren viel erreicht und Verbessert . Unser 2017er mit mit HT Eil. ist beste den ich je Fahren konnt. Debon bringt Veränderung in der ersten hälfte des Federweg und mehr
Progr. bei Spacereinsatz der RT3 14/15 war ohne Spacer der RC3 mit 4Sp. was ihn Prog. macht.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ASt (17. Oktober 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> bei Spacereinsatz der RT3 14/15 war ohne Spacer der RC3 mit 4Sp. was ihn Prog. macht.


Das war der Hauptgrund, warum ich auf Plus umgestiegen bin. Debon ist in RT3 auch besser, aber RT3 war ohne Spacer für mich zu progressiv. Ich fahre RC3 auch ohne Spacer und nutze gelegentlich fast den ganzen Federweg aus.


----------



## wartool (17. Oktober 2016)

hmm.. danke erstmal..

also schaue ich mich mal nach einem Plus Debonair in M/L um..

Ihr seid sicher, dass ein M/L3 nicht besser wäre? @BODOPROBST was ist denn ab Werk drin? Ein Monarch Plus RC3 mit 4 Spacern?? und welchem Tune??

Danke!


----------



## ASt (17. Oktober 2016)

wartool schrieb:


> hmm.. danke erstmal..
> 
> also schaue ich mich mal nach einem Plus Debonair in M/L um..
> 
> ...


Ich bin nicht Bodo, aber ML3 ist der Standardtune.
Beim Eigengewicht von 96 Kilo nimmst besser kein L3: zu soft.


----------



## wartool (17. Oktober 2016)

Danke ASt,

ich meine fahrfertig 96 Kilo.. also mit Rucksack, Protektoren, 3Liter Trinken, etc an Board. Aber ist ok.. Danke!

Kennst sich einer von Euch mit den Tunes bei Fox aus? Was müsste ich nehmen, wenn ich nen Float X testen wöllte?


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Oktober 2016)

wartool schrieb:


> Kennst sich einer von Euch mit den Tunes bei Fox aus? Was müsste ich nehmen, wenn ich nen Float X testen wöllte?


Im Aftermarket gibt as afaik keine Tunes bei Fox. Der Einstellbereich ist einfach größer als bei RS.
Tunes sind daher nur bei sehr exotischen Kennlinien nötig.

Meines Wissens fährt hier auch niemand einen Fox. Ich kann dagegen den Bos Kirk empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (22. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Stimmen diese Einbaumasse für einen Monarch im Slide 160:
216mm Einbaulänge 
63mm Hub
Ist das irgend eine OEM spezial Anfertigung für Radon oder so?
Oder habe ich da falsche Masse, kann in keinem gängigen Onlinshop einen Monarch RT3 mit solchen einbaumassen finden.
Oder was würde da sonst noch reinpassen?

Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (22. Oktober 2016)

216x63mm ist doch Standard. Gibts überall.

Edit: Gibts nirgends. Scheint tatsächlich überall ausverkauft. Vielleicht war die Nachfrage bei dieser Einbaulänge zu gering weil die meisten Leute in entsprechende Bikes den Monarch Plus verbauen.

Also Bikemarkt, den Monarch Plus oder einen anderen Dämpfer nehmen. Der Manitou soll recht gut sein. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Manitou/McLeod-Pro-Daempfer-p41541/


----------



## ron101 (22. Oktober 2016)

Hmm dann sind die halt an den meisten Orten ausverkauft wie z.B. auch bei BD:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-monarch-rt3-hv-216-x-63mm-schwarz-406179
Oder gibts da ein nachfolge Model zum Monarch RT3 (Glaube das ist der vom Slide 160 8SE)

Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (22. Oktober 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Oder gibts da ein nachfolge Model zum Monarch RT3


Nicht direkt. Ich vermute einfach das sie nach der Einführung von Metric Size einfach Einbaulängen einstampfen die sich nicht ausreichend verkaufen.
Frag halt mal bei den Shops an ob sie in nächster Zeit neue Dämpfer reinbekommen. Vielleicht ist nur ein Containerschiff voll mit 216er von Piraten gekapert worden.

Nimm halt den:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/827140-rock-shox-monarch-rt3-high-volumen-216x63-tuneml
Neuwertig, gleicher Tune wie im Slide. Normalerweise nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## ASt (22. Oktober 2016)

Gut, dass ich nach der metrik-Nachricht rechtzeitig einen Ersatz geholt habe.

Standard ist doch ml3. Ml ist bei rc3 voll ok, für rt3 wäre ich nicht so sicher, habe das Gefühl, dass er grundsätzlich härter gedämpft ist.


----------



## ron101 (1. November 2016)

Falls es jemand noch interessiert, es war tatsächlich der Dämpfer.
Habe den von Supermanlover aus dem Bikemarkt empfohlenen gekauft eingebaut.
Kein Spiel mehr kein klacksen, Fahrperformance Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht 

Cheers
ron


----------



## tapfererkrieger (2. November 2016)

Hi

War am Sonntag ein Bisschen unterwegs im Berner Oberland:





Hab am Samstag auf 1x11 umgebaut (gx schaltwerk und shifter, sunrace 11-46er kassette, 32er raceface narow wide blatt) und musste dass natürlich gleich testen.
Da der kleinste Gang in etwa dem entspricht, was ich vorher mit 2x10 hatte ging es berghoch sehr gut.
Im Grossen und Ganzen bin ich mit dem Umbau zufrieden, nur die Einstellerei war so ne Sache.


----------



## raufgehts (3. November 2016)

Erstmal ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde,
könnte mir jemand sagen welche Huber Buchsen man für's 160er Team mit Manitou Dämpfer benötigt? Rad ist gerade erst bestellt wollte aber die Wartezeit verkürzen und schonmal vorab die passenden Buchsen sowie bessere Lager besorgen.

Suche ergibt da leider nicht sehr viel also bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen 

Gruss,
Tom


----------



## supermanlovers (3. November 2016)

22,2x8mm


----------



## raufgehts (3. November 2016)

Das ging ja fix, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (5. November 2016)

Hello,

ich habe nicht alle 244 Seiten gelesen.. vielleicht kann mir einer der alt eingesessenen ja helfen.

Ich habe folgende Probleme mit meinem Radon Slide Carbon Team Replika:
1.
Die Klemmung der Dämpferbuchsen am Rockerarm ist viel zu eng. Ich habe nur mit seeeehr massivem Aufwand den Dämpfer demontieren können - bekomme ihn jetzt logischerweise nicht mehr rein. Habe schon versucht die anderen Schrauben des Rockers zu lösen, etc (wenig aussichtsreich, da das Teil ja aus einem Stück ist. Gab es das schonmal?

2.Außerdem ist es so, dass die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr nicht mit der des Rockerarms fluchtet - bedeutet: wenn ich nur das untere Dämpferauge montiere (was problemlos mit leichter Spannung funktioniert, wie es sich gehört), dann ist der Dämpfer am oberen Ende 5-7mm außer Mitte und kann somit nicht sauber in den Rockerarm gedrückt werden.

Die 2 beschriebenen Probleme haben aber nichts miteinander zu tun - ich habe natürlich auch versucht nur das obere zu montieren - Ergebnis siehe oben.

3. (schon im Mattoc - Forum bekannt) - evtl ein Ansatz für Euch das mal zu checken, weil es wirklich gefährlich ist...
Der Gabelschaft meiner Mattoc ist außen unrund - somit in Klemmrichtung unter Maß! Außerdem scheint der Innendurchmesser auch nicht zu passen, da sich die Aheadkralle schon bei relativ leichtem Anziehen der Aheadschraube aus dem Schaft zieht!!!!!
Dadurch am es unabhängig von Radon schon zu einem schweren Sturz, weil sich der Lenker bei einem Fahrmanöver plötzlich verdrehte!

Mattocbesitzer: CHECKT DAS!!!


Ich hoffe mit diesen Mängeln wird mir zeitnah und ohne viel Drumherum weitergeholfen bei Radon - werde später den Support kontaktieren und hoffe, dass das unkompliziert klappen wird. Habt Ihr positive Erfahrungen sammeln können? Ist mein erstes Radon...


----------



## supermanlovers (5. November 2016)

Die Klemmung der Dämpferbuchsen war bei mir auch zu eng. Ich musste zur Feile greifen.


----------



## filiale (5. November 2016)

Strange daß man beim Fahrrad erstmal "selbst mechanische Anpassungen vornehmen muß" damit es funktioniert...


----------



## sliderider (5. November 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Maxxis Minion DHF 3C 27,5" resp. Shorty 3C  auf das Slide von der Breite her passt?  Und was ist Eure Meinung zu diesen Reifen auf dem Slide?


----------



## supermanlovers (5. November 2016)

Passt locker.

Mit dem DHF bin ich nie warm geworden. Er hat einen recht speziellen Grenzbereich bzw. kippt er von den Mittel- auf die Schulterstollen recht stark. Auf harten Böden fahre ich daher lieber den DHR2. Der ist gutmütiger und hat einen breiteren Einsatzbereich.

Der Shorty fahre ich die meiste Zeit des Jahres am VR. Ist ein super Reifen auf loses Waldboden. Egal ob trocken oder nass. Wegen seiner kleinen Stollen geht er auf glatten oder harten Untergründen halt nicht so gut wie der DHR2.


----------



## sliderider (6. November 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, werde das mal noch studieren ...


----------



## kreisbremser (6. November 2016)

reifendiskussion, juhu 
ich fahr am vorderrad die magic mary. seit dem hab ich mir keine rippe mehr geprellt und kein weiteres schlüsselbein gebrochen. hinten ist der hans dampf drauf.


----------



## punki69 (6. November 2016)

...ist hier jemand mal den fat albert gefahren???


----------



## bullswildrush (6. November 2016)

Ja am Hinterrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. November 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> reifendiskussion, juhu
> ich fahr am vorderrad die magic mary. seit dem hab ich mir keine rippe mehr geprellt und kein weiteres schlüsselbein gebrochen. hinten ist der hans dampf drauf.



Ist aber keine Garantie! Frag mal meine Rippe....


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. November 2016)

Bringt ein Upgrade vom 2015er Monarch RT3 Debon auf einen 2016er Monarch Plus RC3 Debon M/L, der keine Spacer drinn hat, was?
Ich will mehr "plüschness"=Sofa Feeling.
Der Monarch Plus von Radon ab Werk soll ja lt Bodo immer 4 Spacer drinn haben um etwas progressiver zu werden.
Allerdings gabs da von ihm eine Aussage das sich bei den Dämpfern seit 2015 was getan hat.


----------



## ASt (6. November 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Bringt ein Upgrade vom 2015er Monarch RT3 Debon auf einen 2016er Monarch Plus RC3 Debon M/L, der keine Spacer drinn hat, was?
> Ich will mehr "plüschness"=Sofa Feeling.
> Der Monarch Plus von Radon ab Werk soll ja lt Bodo immer 4 Spacer drinn haben um etwas progressiver zu werden.
> Allerdings gabs da von ihm eine Aussage das sich bei den Dämpfern seit 2015 was getan hat.


Ich würde sagen ja. Bin rt3 2014, rt3 2015 debon und jetzt rc3 2015 debon gefahren. Letzter ist imho feinfühliger, und ich kann ohne Spacer den vollen Federweg ausnutzen. War bei ersten zwei nicht der Fall. Überlege inzwischen, ob ich doch ein paar Spacer einbauen möchte.


----------



## pipo_1 (7. November 2016)

Ich würde gerne die Reifendiskussion wieder auffrischen Hat mal jemand die Kombi Highroller 2 an der VA und Ardent an der HA gefahren?


----------



## ron101 (7. November 2016)

@pipo_1 
Ja habe ich, der Ardent wens trocken ist recht gut, sobald es nässer wurde fand ich den nicht mehr so prikelnd.
Habe nun HR II 2.4 am Vorderrad und HR II 2.3 am Hinterrad, Schlauchlos, bin damit recht gut zufrieden.
Fahre aber keine Rennen, daher ist mir der Gripp beim runter und hochfahren wichtiger, als etwas besseres Rollverhalten wenns gerade aus geht.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Alex1206 (7. November 2016)

sliderider schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Maxxis Minion DHF 3C 27,5" resp. Shorty 3C  auf das Slide von der Breite her passt?  Und was ist Eure Meinung zu diesen Reifen auf dem Slide?



Ich fahre den Shorty 29 x 2,5 vorne und den DHF 29 x 2,5 hinten auf dem Slide. Passt locker und da denke ich passt das bei bei deinem 27,5er auch ohne Probleme.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (7. November 2016)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Reifendiskussion wieder auffrischen Hat mal jemand die Kombi Highroller 2 an der VA und Ardent an der HA gefahren?


Fahre den highroller 2 am vr.
 des hardtails. Der taugt was.


----------



## ASt (7. November 2016)

Fahre MMary Trailstar vorne und Minion HRII 2.3 hinten. Mit Mary bin ich mehr als zufrieden, sowohl hier, als auch in Alpen, und würde gleich wieder bestellen. Minion ist für die steinige und trockene Verhältnisse ganz gut (abgesehen davon, dass ich alleine in diesem Jahr EXO 2 mal aufgeschlitzt habe und für die Berge einen Aggressor Double Down besorgen möchte), aber für nasse Bedingungen ehe mittelmäßig.


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. November 2016)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Reifendiskussion wieder auffrischen Hat mal jemand die Kombi Highroller 2 an der VA und Ardent an der HA gefahren?



Klar im Reifenfred bist du da besser aufgehoben als im Bikespezifischen.


----------



## raufgehts (8. November 2016)

So, mein Slide Team Replica ist gestern gekommen, auf dem Assembly Guide stand zwar das die Dämpfer eingestellt wurden, aber wenn, dann etwas ausserhalb der Toleranz 
Habe da nun eine Frage zum Drehmoment für den Carbon Lenker, Answer Pro Taper 780, welches Drehmoment verwenden?
Selbst auf der Webseite finde ich nichts und die 4nm kommen mir zuviel vor und bekanntlich kommt nach fest=ab.
Für die Schaltung/Bremsen maximal 1.5nm?

Bekommt man bei Bike-Discount die Schrauben für die Wippe? Habs mal im Bild markiert.







[/URL]

Sollten bei den EX1501 keine Tubeless Ventile mit ausgeliefert werden?

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2016)

4Nm sind nicht viel. Das hält problemlos. Falls du trotzdem auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst kannst du bei der Montage Carbonpaste verwenden und das Drehmoment um 0,5Nm verringern.

Bei Schalt/Bremshebel gilt das gleiche. Ich montiere sie gerade so fest das sie sich beim fahren nicht sondern erst bei einem Sturz verdrehen.


----------



## raufgehts (8. November 2016)

Alles klar, das beruhigt mich, konnte bei 2nm schon den Lenker nicht mehr verdrehen und schon Panik gehabt nach den diversen Tests von Carbon Lenkern 

Gruss,


----------



## kreisbremser (8. November 2016)

auf der radon seite finde ich:




aber es ging ja um den lenker, wie ich gerade noch einmal lese.


----------



## raufgehts (8. November 2016)

Aber dennoch immer wieder gern gesehen  

Die Schraube die ich brauche sind es ggf. die hier?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-650b-schraubensatz-linkage-220967


----------



## Kraxler23 (9. November 2016)

Moin, kurze Zwischenfrage, wird es 2017 ein Alu-Slide  160 geben?


----------



## teaboy2000 (9. November 2016)

Hi
Hope you can help, sorry for the lack of German. The Radon bikes are thin on the ground in England and I need some help with a couplr of things.

The headset is worn out, bike discount say this fits:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/fsa-orbit-i-t-cube-edition-459319?currency=1&delivery_country=190

Is this right? should the top be 41mm not 40mm?

Also I run offset bush in the rear to slacken the head angle, any use the swoop flip chip? It would be nice to change the angle without taking the bush out of the shock.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (9. November 2016)

This will fit:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS42-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35001/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35006/


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. November 2016)

@Radon-Bikes 
Habe ein 2015er Slide Carbon 9.0 mit der X.0 Kurbel und wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, press fit Lager.

Kann ich diese Kurbel auch in einem GXP BSA Lager verwenden?


----------



## supermanlovers (25. November 2016)

Ja


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. November 2016)

Bist sicher, dachte immer die Press Fit Kurbeln haben einen anderen Achsdurchmesser oder/und Breite.


----------



## bullswildrush (26. November 2016)

Nicht unbedingt, es gibt natürlich welche die einen anderen Durchmesser haben bb30 zum Beispiel aber in deinem Fall sollte das ohne Probleme gehen


----------



## supermanlovers (26. November 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Bist sicher,


Sonst würde ich es nicht schreiben 

Es gibt u.a. GXP Pressfit und GXP BSA. Die Montage des Innenlager ist unterschiedlich. Halt einmal gepresst und einmal geschraubt. Der Achsdurchmesser bleibt aber gleich.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/GXP-Innenlager-p26280/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41x86-5-92mm-p24338/


----------



## sliderider (26. November 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Passt locker.
> 
> Mit dem DHF bin ich nie warm geworden. Er hat einen recht speziellen Grenzbereich bzw. kippt er von den Mittel- auf die Schulterstollen recht stark. Auf harten Böden fahre ich daher lieber den DHR2. Der ist gutmütiger und hat einen breiteren Einsatzbereich.
> 
> Der Shorty fahre ich die meiste Zeit des Jahres am VR. Ist ein super Reifen auf loses Waldboden. Egal ob trocken oder nass. Wegen seiner kleinen Stollen geht er auf glatten oder harten Untergründen halt nicht so gut wie der DHR2.


----------



## sliderider (26. November 2016)

Habe jetzt Shorty 2.5 vorne und Minion DHR 2 2.4 hinten montiert. Passt bestens, und der erste Night-Ride war schon mal sehr begeisternd.


----------



## der bergfloh (27. November 2016)

Hallo

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen bei 1.69m Größe  mit 79cm Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (27. November 2016)

der bergfloh schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen bei 1.69m Größe  mit 79cm Schrittlänge?



Hallo bergfloh

ich fahre bei einer Körpergröße von 1.69m einen 16" Rahmen. Meine Schrittlänge kenne ich leider nicht. Einen größeren Rahmen könnte ich nicht fahren weil die 150mm Reverb max eingeschoben ist.
Kann dir das Rad uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Gruß der meg


----------



## netzwichtel (4. Dezember 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Es kann aber immer was passieren. Bei meinem ersten Slide 160 wurde das Schaltauge samt ein Stück Rahmen ausgerissen, und das ohne Sturz, einfach mitten auf der Tour.
> Das Modell 2016 ist aber dagegen besser geschützt.



Hi, mich würde interessieren wie Radon auf dein herausgerissenes Schaltauge reagiert hat. Ich habe hier nämlich das gleiche Problem: Schaltauge herausgerissen ohne Sturz o.ä.

Oh, anscheinend doch kein Einzelfall, so wie es mit vom Radon-Support erzählt wurde: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-x-12-syntace-x-12-kopie.772246/page-3#post-13703898


----------



## ASt (5. Dezember 2016)

netzwichtel schrieb:


> Hi, mich würde interessieren wie Radon auf dein herausgerissenes Schaltauge reagiert hat. Ich habe hier nämlich das gleiche Problem: Schaltauge herausgerissen ohne Sturz o.ä.
> 
> Oh, anscheinend doch kein Einzelfall, so wie es mit vom Radon-Support erzählt wurde: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-x-12-syntace-x-12-kopie.772246/page-3#post-13703898


Hallo,
ja, definitiv kein Einzelfall. Ich habe in der Radon-Werkstatt ca. vor einem Jahr noch einen kaputten Hinterbau gesehen.
Als es bei mir passiert ist, hatte ich bald keinen Rahmen mehr (geklaut), so konnte ich nur ein Schaltwerk samt Stück Rahmen vorzeigen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es ein Einzelfall wäre (war Juni 2015). Da ich keinen Rahmen mehr hatte, gab es auch keine Diskussion, ob es ein Garantiefall ist oder nicht.
Ich habe danach einen gleichen gebrauchten Rahmen gekauft, und als Schutz in das Ausfallende ein Stück Alu-Platte in der passenden Dicke eingeschraubt, in der Hoffnung, dass es dadurch stabiler wird. Bis jetzt ist es noch ganz.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Dezember 2016)

netzwichtel schrieb:


> Hi, mich würde interessieren wie Radon auf dein herausgerissenes Schaltauge reagiert hat. Ich habe hier nämlich das gleiche Problem: Schaltauge herausgerissen ohne Sturz o.ä.
> 
> Oh, anscheinend doch kein Einzelfall, so wie es mit vom Radon-Support erzählt wurde: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-x-12-syntace-x-12-kopie.772246/page-3#post-13703898





ASt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja, definitiv kein Einzelfall. Ich habe in der Radon-Werkstatt ca. vor einem Jahr noch einen kaputten Hinterbau gesehen.
> Als es bei mir passiert ist, hatte ich bald keinen Rahmen mehr (geklaut), so konnte ich nur ein Schaltwerk samt Stück Rahmen vorzeigen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es ein Einzelfall wäre (war Juni 2015). Da ich keinen Rahmen mehr hatte, gab es auch keine Diskussion, ob es ein Garantiefall ist oder nicht.
> Ich habe danach einen gleichen gebrauchten Rahmen gekauft, und als Schutz in das Ausfallende ein Stück Alu-Platte in der passenden Dicke eingeschraubt, in der Hoffnung, dass es dadurch stabiler wird. Bis jetzt ist es noch ganz.



Hi,

ich kann euch so weit beruhigen, dass es sich hierbei in der Tat um Einzelfälle handelt. Generell ist es immer schwer, eine 100%ige Aussage bzgl. der Ursache zu treffen, da wir den Defekt anhand von Bildern bzw. dem Rahmen vor Ort nur schwer nachvollziehen können. Ob hier eine Kraft auf das Schaltwerk z.B. durch einen aufgewirbelten Stock/Ast oder auch Bodenkontakt als mögliche Ursache zutreffen, ist schwer zu sagen. Selbstverständlich kann man auch einen Fehler in der Herstellung oder auch Materialfehler nicht gänzlich ausschließen - allerdings spricht hier die traumhaft geringe Defekt-Quote vom Rahmen dagegen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## netzwichtel (5. Dezember 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann euch so weit beruhigen, dass es sich hierbei in der Tat um Einzelfälle handelt. Generell ist es immer schwer, eine 100%ige Aussage bzgl. der Ursache zu treffen, da wir den Defekt anhand von Bildern bzw. dem Rahmen vor Ort nur schwer nachvollziehen können. Ob hier eine Kraft auf das Schaltwerk z.B. durch einen aufgewirbelten Stock/Ast oder auch Bodenkontakt als mögliche Ursache zutreffen, ist schwer zu sagen. Selbstverständlich kann man auch einen Fehler in der Herstellung oder auch Materialfehler nicht gänzlich ausschließen - allerdings spricht hier die traumhaft geringe Defekt-Quote vom Rahmen dagegen
> 
> Gruß, Andi


----------



## netzwichtel (5. Dezember 2016)

Na das ist doch genau mein Problem. Ich hatte weder Sturz noch Bodenkontakt. Das Schaltwerk ist an einer moderaten Steigung abgerissen und hat das HR blockiert. Ist mir schon klar, dass ich mir das Schaltwerk an einem Baumstumpf o.ä. abreißen kann. Darum geht's aber nicht. Für mich ist das eindeutig eine Schwachstelle, wenn nicht das Schaltauge bricht, sondern gleich der Rahmen. Anscheinend wurde das ja auch von Radon erkannt und im Modelljahr 2016 verbessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Dezember 2016)

netzwichtel schrieb:


> Na das ist doch genau mein Problem. Ich hatte weder Sturz noch Bodenkontakt. Das Schaltwerk ist an einer moderaten Steigung abgerissen und hat das HR blockiert. Ist mir schon klar, dass ich mir das Schaltwerk an einem Baumstumpf o.ä. abreißen kann. Darum geht's aber nicht. Für mich ist das eindeutig eine Schwachstelle, wenn nicht das Schaltauge bricht, sondern gleich der Rahmen. Anscheinend wurde das ja auch von Radon erkannt und im Modelljahr 2016 verbessert.


Wenn das so ist , dann wende dich an dein Zuständigen Mitarbeiter mit der bitte um Ersatz möglich schon die neue Strebe mit neuen
Schaltauge. Da sollte man doch eine Lösung finden, aber du kannst ja hier sehen das sowas so gut wie nett Vorkommt aber das ist Carbon
ein Material wo immer auch der Faktor Mensch eine rolle Spielt. Es ist halt aber viel eher so das es da zu einer sehr ungünstigen Belastung 
kam , das Schaltauge habe ich 15 Ausgetauscht hauptsächlich da durch die Schaltwerksbremsen die Belastungen höher wurden. Aber normal
ist dass das Auge bricht und nicht der Rahmen aber beides ist nicht gut da auch so ein größerer Schaden entstehen kann. Gruß Bodo


----------



## VeniVeni (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
Ich fahre ein 2014er Radon Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 und würde gerne die Federung upgraden. Ich habe mir überlegt eine Fox 36 und eine Fox Float X zu kaufen, wäre das möglich? Auf welche Einbaumaße muss ich achten? Welche genaue Größen sind wichtig?
Ich bin ein schwergewicht mit 120kg, ich habe einen sehr aggressiven Fahrstil mit vielen Sprüngen und schnellen Trails. Ich muss oft meinen Fahrstil etwas bremsen, da ich das Gefühl habe nicht genug Stabilität zu haben. Würde es passen eine Stahlfeder einzubauen? Ich fahre zwar auch Berg auf, jedoch bin ich eher Berg ab unterwegs. (Ich weiß es gibt das Swoop, jedoch will ich nicht auf das Swoop umsteigen.)
Danke!


----------



## supermanlovers (15. Dezember 2016)

VeniVeni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Auf welche Einbaumaße muss ich achten? Welche genaue Größen sind wichtig?
> Würde es passen eine Stahlfeder einzubauen?


Dampfer ist 216x63mm. Stahlfeder passt nicht.

Vielleicht wartest du bis zum Sommer auf das neue Slide Carbon.


----------



## ASt (15. Dezember 2016)

VeniVeni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich fahre ein 2014er Radon Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 und würde gerne die Federung upgraden. Ich habe mir überlegt eine Fox 36 und eine Fox Float X zu kaufen, wäre das möglich? Auf welche Einbaumaße muss ich achten? Welche genaue Größen sind wichtig?
> Ich bin ein schwergewicht mit 120kg, ich habe einen sehr aggressiven Fahrstil mit vielen Sprüngen und schnellen Trails. Ich muss oft meinen Fahrstil etwas bremsen, da ich das Gefühl habe nicht genug Stabilität zu haben. Würde es passen eine Stahlfeder einzubauen? Ich fahre zwar auch Berg auf, jedoch bin ich eher Berg ab unterwegs. (Ich weiß es gibt das Swoop, jedoch will ich nicht auf das Swoop umsteigen.)
> Danke!


Für mich hat der Umstieg auf Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air eine deutliche Verbesserung der Performance gebracht. Der standardmäßig verbaute RT3 war auch in ML3 meiner Meinung nach übergedämpft.


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Dezember 2016)

VeniVeni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich fahre ein 2014er Radon Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 und würde gerne die Federung upgraden. Ich habe mir überlegt eine Fox 36 und eine Fox Float X zu kaufen, wäre das möglich? Auf welche Einbaumaße muss ich achten? Welche genaue Größen sind wichtig?
> Ich bin ein schwergewicht mit 120kg, ich habe einen sehr aggressiven Fahrstil mit vielen Sprüngen und schnellen Trails. Ich muss oft meinen Fahrstil etwas bremsen, da ich das Gefühl habe nicht genug Stabilität zu haben. Würde es passen eine Stahlfeder einzubauen? Ich fahre zwar auch Berg auf, jedoch bin ich eher Berg ab unterwegs. (Ich weiß es gibt das Swoop, jedoch will ich nicht auf das Swoop umsteigen.)
> Danke!


Von den Float X würde ch dir Abraten , habe so 102 kg. und komme mit den Float X Evol mit einen Rucksack von 6-7kg an die Grenzen der
Einstellbarkeit da kommst du besser mit den Monarch Plus aus der wird zwar auch bei 19bar liegen geht aber noch.Es gibt heute das Problem das sich Nachrüstdämpfer immer mehr von der Serie entfernen deswegen nur bedingt zu Empfehlen sind. Ja das neue Bike wird damit besser
Zurecht kommen. Ist aber ein sehr umfangreiches Tema und meine Zeit heute ist begrenzt.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## VeniVeni (15. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht wartest du bis zum Sommer auf das neue Slide Carbon.[/QUOTE]
Ich kann mir kein neues Bike leisten, da ich ein Student bin, bin ich finanziell sehr eingeschränkt


----------



## VeniVeni (15. Dezember 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Von den Float X würde ch dir Abraten , habe so 102 kg. und komme mit den Float X Evol mit einen Rucksack von 6-7kg an die Grenzen der
> Einstellbarkeit da kommst du besser mit den Monarch Plus aus der wird zwar auch bei 19bar liegen geht aber noch.Es gibt heute das Problem das sich Nachrüstdämpfer immer mehr von der Serie entfernen deswegen nur bedingt zu Empfehlen sind. Ja das neue Bike wird damit besser
> Zurecht kommen. Ist aber ein sehr umfangreiches Tema und meine Zeit heute ist begrenzt.	Gruß Bodo



wäre eine Cane Creek Double Barrel besser?


----------



## supermanlovers (15. Dezember 2016)

VeniVeni schrieb:


> wäre eine Cane Creek Double Barrel besser?


Passt nicht. Genauso wenig wie Float X2, Vivid Air und Co. Selbst der Inline passt nicht.
Alles Richtung Float X, Monarch Plus passt. Ich bin persönlich mit dem Bos Kirk sehr zufrieden. Ist aber nochmal ein wenig teurer als der Float X. Ich würde bei deinem Gewicht einfach einen neuwertigen Monarch Plus im Bikemarkt kaufen und ihn von Lord Helmchen auf dein Gewicht und das Slide abstimmen lassen. Out ouf the Box wird bei deinem Gewicht nichts gut funktionieren.


----------



## VeniVeni (17. Dezember 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Passt nicht. Genauso wenig wie Float X2, Vivid Air und Co. Selbst der Inline passt nicht.
> Alles Richtung Float X, Monarch Plus passt. Ich bin persönlich mit dem Bos Kirk sehr zufrieden. Ist aber nochmal ein wenig teurer als der Float X. Ich würde bei deinem Gewicht einfach einen neuwertigen Monarch Plus im Bikemarkt kaufen und ihn von Lord Helmchen auf dein Gewicht und das Slide abstimmen lassen. Out ouf the Box wird bei deinem Gewicht nichts gut funktionieren.



Ok, da ich eine Fox Talas Kashima als Gabel habe, möchte ich den Kashima-Look auch im Dämpfer beibehalten, also versuche ich eine Fox Float X Kashima zu kaufen. Kann ich da egal welche Float X kaufen solange die Einbaumaßen 216x63 sind? (P.S. Mit dem Gewicht ist das so eine Sache, ich habe durch einen schweren Schulterunfall rund 28kg zugenommen, jedoch seit ich wieder fahren kann schon 15kg abgenommen, ich bin der Meinung dass ich noch mehr abnehmen werde.)


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Dezember 2016)

Fox verkauft eigentlich nur das Standard Tune. Ich würde zumindest keinen Modell mit extra großer Luftkammer nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

habe meinen Zuggegenhalter, welcher unter dem Tretlager sitzt, verschlampert...
Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich so ein Teil als Ersatz bekomme?

Ach ja, läuft der Schaltzug für das Schaltwerk frei (ohne Bowdenzughülle) im Rahmen?


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Dezember 2016)

Meinst du die Dinger?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-zuganschlag-unterrohr-461911/wg_id-280

Im Unterrohr ist eigentlich eine Zughülle angebracht. Bei mir ist sie aber beim 2. Zugwechsel abgefallen.
Seitdem muss ich den Zug ohne Führung irgendwie durchfummeln. Ich hoffe Radon bessert da beim neuen Slide Carbon nach. Andere Firmen können das besser. Man müsste den Zugausgang nur fest montieren anstatt diese oben verlinkten Stopfen zu nehmen oder hat das irgendeinen Vorteil?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (18. Dezember 2016)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe meinen Zuggegenhalter, welcher unter dem Tretlager sitzt, verschlampert...
> Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich so ein Teil als Ersatz bekomme?
> ...




Welches Baujahr hast du, bei meinem (2014) gibt es keine zusätzliche Führung in Rahmen. Ist auch Blödsinn bei der grossen Öffnung im Unterrohr!
Wenn du nur einen Zug durch den Rahmen führen willst, dann frag doch mal bei Radon ob der Cube XX1 Gegenhalter passt. Die einfachen Gegenhalter sind alleine verbaut ziemlicher Schei$$...

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-zuganschlag-unterrohr-xx1-461913


----------



## paulipan (18. Dezember 2016)

Werde ich morgen mal anrufen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2016)

Verlege doch einfach eine durchgehende Zughülle...für dauerhaft geschmeidiges Schalten. [emoji6]


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Dezember 2016)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> gibt es keine zusätzliche Führung in Rahmen. Ist auch Blödsinn bei der grossen Öffnung im Unterrohr!


Eine benutzerfreundliche Lösung ohne fummeln und Nachteile wie es viele andere Firmen machen ist also Blödsinn. Interessant.


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Dezember 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Verlege doch einfach eine durchgehende Zughülle...für dauerhaft geschmeidiges Schalten. [emoji6]


Dafür musst du oben aufbohren. Hatte ich schon überlegt. So ein harte Außenhülle kann dann auch gerne klappern. Daher habe ich es gelassen. Die weiche Gummihülle die drin war ist perfekt.


----------



## paulipan (18. Dezember 2016)

Alternativ am Rahmen außen verlegen? Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Möchte sowieso nur 1-fach fahren...

...und durchgehend geschützte Züge sind mir eh lieber...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Dafür musst du oben aufbohren. Hatte ich schon überlegt. So ein harte Außenhülle kann dann auch gerne klappern. Daher habe ich es gelassen. Die weiche Gummihülle die drin war ist perfekt.


Bauschaum [emoji2] 
Wenn man sieht wieviel Schlamm sich im Laufe eines Jahres im Rahmen ansammelt, ist es schon sinnvoll. 
Für etwas Fixierung der Zughülle könnte am Ein- und Ausgang ein Kabelbinder oder eine andere Klemmlösung sorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (18. Dezember 2016)

Keine Ahnung wie bei dir Schlamm reinkommt. Bei mir ist alles relativ dicht. Wasser kann natürlich rein und raus laufen. Sandkörner passen aber nirgends durch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie bei dir Schlamm reinkommt. Bei mir ist alles relativ dicht. Wasser kann natürlich rein und raus laufen. Sandkörner passen aber nirgends durch.


Ich bin gerade an einer Grundsanierung meines 2014er Slide...da war schon ordentlich Schmodder drin. 
Dabei habe ich mir gedacht...nie das Rad auf den Kopf stellen [emoji23] damit der Mist nicht zum unteren Steuerlager läuft. Das sah auch nicht mehr ganz frisch und sauber aus.


----------



## ASt (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe bei meinem von oben aufgebohrt, den durchgehenden Zug verlegt und unten alles dicht gemacht. Bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (18. Dezember 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Eine benutzerfreundliche Lösung ohne fummeln und Nachteile wie es viele andere Firmen machen ist also Blödsinn. Interessant.



Das ist ernsthaft das Problem... ?
Ich habe einfach einen Schaltzug mit durchgehenden Innenliner verwendet, ist also vom Schalthebel bis Schaltwerk durchgehend gedichtet - easy! Ich finde eine Abstützung am Rahmen Sinnvoll, weil def. druckstabiler als jede Außenhülle... Beim meinem Capra wird die Außenhülle auch durchgehend verlegt und geklemmt aber die Öffnung im Unterrohr ist sehr viel kleiner als beim Slide...


----------



## VeniVeni (21. Dezember 2016)

Auf welche Einbaumaßen muss ich achten falls ich eine neue Gabel kaufen möchte? Außer die 27,5"
Lässt der Rahmen eine 1 1/8" - 1,5" zu?


----------



## stromb6 (23. Dezember 2016)

Original ist eine tapered Gabel (1,5" auf 1 1/8") verbaut. Wenn du den Steuersatz nicht tauschen willst solltest du wieder eine tapered nehmen und dir für die neue Gabel einen Acros Gabelkonus ( https://www.bike-components.de/de/Acros/Gabelkonus-fuer-AH-44-AZ-55-Ai-52-p29429/ ) mitbestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichelWagner (23. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen 
Ichbesitze auch ein Radon Slide 160 Baujahr 2014
Bin heute meine Hausrunde gefahren und bei einen Sprung zu weit gesprungen und ins flache gelandet 
Dabei ist die Kettenstrebe gebrochen und und 2 Bolzen gerissen einmal an der Wippe und unten die Verbindung zwischen kettenstrebe und Hauptrahmen 
Vllt hat ja einer auch schon mal so was erlebt oder kennt ein der Vllt eine Kettenstrebe über hat.
Oder vllt hat einer Tipps was ich machen kann 
Ich habe es Gebraucht erworben und leider Keine rechnung bekommen.

Gruß Michel


----------



## supermanlovers (23. Dezember 2016)

Kannst du bei Radon kaufen.


----------



## Nunni (1. Januar 2017)

Hi, hat jemand Tipps für den richtigen Luftdruck beim Dämpfer Monarch RT3? Wiege 85 kg. Danke!


----------



## BassT-73 (1. Januar 2017)

weißt du nicht, wie man den Negative-Federweg einstellt?


----------



## Nunni (1. Januar 2017)

Doch, habe aber immer das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau (Sag 30%) noch immer zu wenig soft ist. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## supermanlovers (1. Januar 2017)

Dann fahr halt mit <30% Sag. Falls der Dämpfer dir zu stark durch den FW geht kannst du auch Volumenspacer verbauen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Januar 2017)

Nunni schrieb:


> Doch, habe aber immer das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau (Sag 30%) noch immer zu wenig soft ist. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungswerte?


Da wirst du mit Einstellen nicht ändern können. Die RS Federung von 13-14 und 15 waren da einfach nicht so feinfühlig habe das schon so 
weid wie es geht Abzumi. beim Set Up durch Comp. 3L aber mehr geht nicht. Am Dämpfer 2017 konnte ich da M nehmen und ist besser.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Januar 2017)

Ein halbes Jahr nach Garantie-Ablauf hat die Reverb Stealth wohl seinen Geist aufgegenben, 
da die Stütze bei Belastung ca. 3 cm einsackt und sie am unteren Ende der Hülse (beim Seegerring) Öl verliehrt.
Entlüften brachte zwar viele Luftblasen zum Vorschein, geholfen hat es leider nichts :-((

Was kann man da machen?

- Service-Kit ordern und reparieren
- Neue Sattelstütze (kennt jemand eine Alternative zu Rock Shox?)
- Ein neues Rad wäre noch eine Alternative. Leider gibts kein Radon mit 160mm, 2 Kettenblättern und ohne Rock Shox Komponenten 
und möchte mein geliebtes Slide 10.0 nicht gegen eine andere Marke tauschen.


----------



## ron101 (6. Januar 2017)

An RS Einsenden, die sind meist recht kulant und machen ein faires Angebot für eine Rep. oder eine revidierte neue.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Januar 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> An RS Einsenden



Hi Ron,

danke für den Rat, aber dann kann ich das Bike für 4-6 Wochen in die Ecke stellen.
Kommt also nicht in Frage.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (6. Januar 2017)

Service Kit kostet ja nicht die Welt.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Service-Kit-Basic-fuer-Reverb-ab-Modell-2011-p45617/


----------



## ron101 (6. Januar 2017)

@Monsterwade 
Hatte mir als Provisorium diese da reingemacht:
Gibts für 20 Bucks im Netz.
http://www.redcycling.de/produkt/red-cycling-products-teleskop-sattelstuetze-o316mm-schwarz/

Gieng aber auch nur 2 Wochen bis die neue Reverb bei mir war.

Aber wenn man selber fähig ist das ding zu reparieren, dann würd ich das wohl auch machen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Januar 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hatte mir als Provisorium diese da reingemacht:
> http://www.redcycling.de/produkt/red-cycling-products-teleskop-sattelstuetze-o316mm-schwarz/


Was ist den das für ein Müll 
Eine per Schnellspanner ausziehbare Stütze in der Stütze?
Wiegt auch nur 450g 

Dann doch lieber eine normale Stütze mit Schnellspanner.


----------



## ron101 (6. Januar 2017)

@supermanlovers 

 Die hat halt ein Endanschlag, so bleibt beim wieder hoch ziehen kein lästiges Hohennivelieren bis die Sitzhöhe passt.
Auch wenn es Stützen mit Höhenskala drauf gibt, die wird eh zugemüllt und ist im Dunkeln auch mit Lampe kaum ablesbar.

Das Gewicht ist ja prima so, passt doch als Ersatz zur Reverb  sonst gewöhnt man sich noch ein ein leichteres bike ;-)

Meine Reverb war nach 2.5 Jahren ohne Service so zugemüllt innen, dass da kein Service mehr half.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Januar 2017)

okay das ist ein Argument.


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Januar 2017)

Danke Supermann.

Hab mir die Vids mal reingezogen. Das erste ist auf französisch und zeigt, dass man absoluter Fachmann sein muss, um die gefühlten 50 O-Ringe richtig tauschen zu können. Das zweite Video ist nicht für Modell B1, dass am 2014er verbaut ist.
Also fällt Option 1 schon mal flach und es bleibt nur ein Komplett-Tausch, wenn man auf sein Bike nicht verzichten will.

Was gibts als Alternative zur Rock Shox Reverb?


----------



## ron101 (6. Januar 2017)

Dazu im Carbonrahmen eine Stütze mit Schnellspanner immer wieder auf und zu.
Hmm ich gebe es zu, ich hatte schiss ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Januar 2017)

Ansonsten würde ich eine Kind Shock nehmen oder mir eine neuwertige Reverb im Bikemarkt kaufen.


----------



## BassT-73 (6. Januar 2017)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Danke Supermann.
> 
> Hab mir die Vids mal reingezogen. Das erste ist auf französisch und zeigt, dass man absoluter Fachmann sein muss, um die gefühlten 50 O-Ringe richtig tauschen zu können. Das zweite Video ist nicht für Modell B1, dass am 2014er verbaut ist.
> Also fällt Option 1 schon mal flach und es bleibt nur ein Komplett-Tausch, wenn man auf sein Bike nicht verzichten will.



Dan lade dir von der Rockshox Seite das Service Manual Deutsch herunter.
Das habe sogar ich hinbekommen. Werkzeug kostet halt ein paar Euros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (7. Januar 2017)

Wo gibts denn so eine Absaugvorrichtung für das überschüssige Öl?


----------



## BassT-73 (7. Januar 2017)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn so eine Absaugvorrichtung für das überschüssige Öl?



Kann man leicht selbst bauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-reverb-gibt-nach.600443/page-11


----------



## Monsterwade (10. Januar 2017)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps und Infos. Hab leider nach Reverb Seath gesucht und da tauscht der obrige Link nicht auf. Danke @BassT-73 .

Werde mir eine neue bestellen, in der Hoffnung, dass die 2017er länger hält. Aber vor allem, da das Servicekit + Tools + knifflige Arbeit + Saustall sich in Bezug auf den Neupreis für mich nicht rechnet. Und die neue hat wieder 2 Jahre Gewährleistung  (und geht dann nach vorprogrammierten 2.5 Jahren kaputt :-( Schau mer mal.


----------



## tapfererkrieger (10. Januar 2017)

Ich bin nach dem 3. Defekt auf Fox Transfer umgestiegen.
Bis jetzt läuft die absolut problemlos.
Muss fairerweise auch sagen, das die Reverb auch 1 Jahr gehalten hat und erst danach immer wieder undicht war...


----------



## daiko (15. Januar 2017)

Hatte auch ein Problem mit meiner, allerdings hab ich nicht so schnell aufgeben... Über Händler vorab geklärt das die noch auf Kulanz gemacht wird. Eingeschickt 4 Tage später ne neue bekommen. Und 4 Tage den Hobel mal stehen lassen geht ja wohl noch, muss man ja nicht alles gleich neu kaufen...


----------



## ron101 (15. Januar 2017)

Habe an meinem neuen Hardtail eine KS Dropzone reingemacht. 
Funtzt bis jeztz prima auch bei -10°C. 
Aber ist jetzt auch erst mal seit 2 Wochen im Einsatz, da sollte sie ja auch noch keine Probleme machen ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (16. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte die KS Dropzone 3 Jahre in meinem Stereo - null Probleme, selbst im Winter. Eine Wartung hat die KS auch nie gesehen.


----------



## Moonraker77 (17. Januar 2017)

Hi there,

Werde das Schaltauge an meinem gebraucht erstandenen Radon Slide 160 Rahmen wechseln, da ich die Schaltung nicht sauber eingestellt bekommen habe. Weiss jemand mit wieviel Anzugsdrehmoment ich das neue Schaltauge anziehen muss? Gehört da auch ne Schraubensicherung drauf?

Cheers,
Moonraker


----------



## ron101 (17. Januar 2017)

Sind glaubs 10NM.

Cheers
ron


----------



## wartool (17. Januar 2017)

das ist doch nur ne kleine Schraube..  Ich denke,  dass zehn nm zu viel wären.  Habe aber keinen korrekten Wert vorliegen.


----------



## ron101 (17. Januar 2017)

War mal nen par Seiten weiter hinten.


----------



## Moonraker77 (18. Januar 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> War mal nen par Seiten weiter hinten.


Merci, hatte dies über die Suchfunktion komischerweise nicht entdeckt.


----------



## ASt (18. Januar 2017)

Moonraker77 schrieb:


> Hi there,
> 
> Werde das Schaltauge an meinem gebraucht erstandenen Radon Slide 160 Rahmen wechseln, da ich die Schaltung nicht sauber eingestellt bekommen habe. Weiss jemand mit wieviel Anzugsdrehmoment ich das neue Schaltauge anziehen muss? Gehört da auch ne Schraubensicherung drauf?
> 
> ...


Die Antwort wird davon abhängig sein, ob das ein altes Modell (bis einschl. 2015) oder ein neues ist. Im neuen Modell ist es eine kleine Schraube, im alten... Wenn es der Fall ist, erzähle ich weiter.


----------



## Moonraker77 (18. Januar 2017)

ASt schrieb:


> Die Antwort wird davon abhängig sein, ob das ein altes Modell (bis einschl. 2015) oder ein neues ist. Im neuen Modell ist es eine kleine Schraube, im alten... Wenn es der Fall ist, erzähle ich weiter.



Rahmen ist ein 2015er.


----------



## ASt (18. Januar 2017)

Moonraker77 schrieb:


> Rahmen ist ein 2015er.


Mit diesem wirds interessant.
Ich finde das Schaltauge das größte Problem vom Slide160 überhaupt. Ohne Maßnahmen ging bei mir die Einstellung weg, da das Schaltauge sich im Rahmen sehr leicht verdreht hat. Fester die Schaube ziehen hat mir nicht geholfen. Ich habe folgendes gemacht:
- die Vertiefung im Rahmen, über die das Schaltauge gerichtet wird, direkt vor Befestigung mit Epoxyharz gefüllt, um Spiel zu vermeiden
- Zwischen den Rahmenteilen eine maßgeschnittene Aluplatte gelegt, damit ich beim Festziehen den Rahmen nicht kaputt mache. So kann ich die Schaube viel fester ziehen. Die Dicke ist aber kritisch, muss genau passen.
- Die Schaube mit einigen Schichten Aluklebefolie umgewickelt. Sie hatte auch Spiel.

So geht bei mir die Einstellung nicht verloren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2017)

Moonraker77 schrieb:


> Hi there,
> 
> Werde das Schaltauge an meinem gebraucht erstandenen Radon Slide 160 Rahmen wechseln, da ich die Schaltung nicht sauber eingestellt bekommen habe. Weiss jemand mit wieviel Anzugsdrehmoment ich das neue Schaltauge anziehen muss? Gehört da auch ne Schraubensicherung drauf?
> 
> ...


...auf keinen Fall Schraubenfest nehmen! Ich musste mal eine Schraube im Schlitz, was mit zusatzlicher Aluplatte nicht mehr ginge [emoji6] , durchsägen um das Schaltauge lösen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonraker77 (19. Januar 2017)

Hi there,

Hab jetzt das Schaltauge getauscht und keine Schraubensicherung genommen, da auf der alten Schraube auch keine war. Ansonsten noch nen neuen Zug und neue Außenhülle gegönnt.
Mist, immer noch das gleiche uncoole Schalten.
Aber, mal wieder ein klassisches Eigentor: die Umschlingung wars, korrekt eingestellt mit ca. 14mm zwischen oberster Rolle und größtem Ritzel und siehe da alles Prima!

Egal, jetzt hab ich halt nen austausch-Schaltauge auf tasche, mir ist das zwar noch nie passiert, dass ich mir das Schaltwerk abgerissen habe, aber sag niemals nie.
Das Radon ist somit fertig und wartet auf den ersten Ausritt!


----------



## ASt (19. Januar 2017)

Moonraker77 schrieb:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hab jetzt das Schaltauge getauscht und keine Schraubensicherung genommen, da auf der alten Schraube auch keine war. Ansonsten noch nen neuen Zug und neue Außenhülle gegönnt.
> Mist, immer noch das gleiche uncoole Schalten.
> ...


Als Ersatz zum Mitnehmen brauchst du nicht das Schaltauge selbst, sondern die Schraube. Sie hat eine Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2017)

ASt schrieb:


> Als Ersatz zum Mitnehmen brauchst du nicht das Schaltauge selbst, sondern die Schraube. Sie hat eine Sollbruchstelle.


Aber nicht die originale Schraube. [emoji6]
Besser man nimmt die von Syntace


----------



## ~joe~ (20. Januar 2017)

Wo wir grad beim Schaltauge sind wie bekomme ich das in den alten Modell so befestigt das sie nicht verdreht?
Epoxy hab ich keins hier, Alternativen? 
Und wie richte ich es aus das die Schaltung auch 100%tig sauber schaltet!?


----------



## ASt (20. Januar 2017)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Epoxy hab ich keins hier, Alternativen?


Sekundenkleber.
Das Schaltauge entlang der Fahrradachse positionieren.
Und, wie gesagt, die Schraube mit etwas umwickeln (Aluklebefolie), damit sie auch kein Spiel hat.


----------



## ~joe~ (20. Januar 2017)

Klebe ich damit aber nicht das ganze Schaltauge fest?
So könnte ich es im Fall der Fälle nicht mehr wechseln


----------



## ASt (20. Januar 2017)

~joe~ schrieb:


> Klebe ich damit aber nicht das ganze Schaltauge fest?
> So könnte ich es im Fall der Fälle nicht mehr wechseln


Naja, nicht mit der Menge übertreiben und besser Gel als flüssig. Und noch besser wäre Epoxy.
Das Risiko für den Lack gibt es ja, dass im Falle von Sekundenkleber etwas Lack mit dem Schaltauge beim Wechsel abgeht.

Upd: logischerweise gehört der Klebstoff NUR in die Vertiefung, nicht unter das ganze Schaltauge.


----------



## Gyver (26. Januar 2017)

Hallöle
Kann mir hier jemand sagen, ob im Slide 160 Team Modell bei der Mattoc Pro schon das IRT-System zur Abstimmung der Dämpfung verbaut ist? 
Damit soll die Gabel deutlich besser performen.


----------



## raufgehts (27. Januar 2017)

*Also King Can bei meinem schon verbaut! Hatte mich vertan, nun hab ich zwei 
IRT ist nicht verbaut.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flozo (28. Januar 2017)

Hat schon jemand eine praktische und reversible Lösung gefunden, um die ungenutzten Kabeleinführungslöcher vorne am Rahmen gegen Schmutz und Wasser zu verschließen?


----------



## supermanlovers (28. Januar 2017)

Schwarzer Heißkleber.


----------



## kreisbremser (29. Januar 2017)

Kerzenwachs evtl?


----------



## wartool (29. Januar 2017)

beliebige Schaumstoffohrenstöpsel, deren Rückseite du mir Edding schwarz machst...


----------



## Flozo (29. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Ideen! Da ich gerade Ohrenstöpsel rumliegen hatte, hab ich die Variante direkt umgesetzt.


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Januar 2017)

Die Schaumstoffteile dürften aber Wasser ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flozo (29. Januar 2017)

Stimmt, das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber dann konnte ich nichts problematisches dran finden. Die trocknen ja auch wieder. Schmutz halten sie trotzdem draußen und die Gewichtszunahme von einem nassen Ohrenstöpsel dürfte sich in Grenzen halten


----------



## ASt (29. Januar 2017)

Ich habe kleine Stücke von XPS oder PUR Schaumstoff verwendet, mit Permanentmarker geschwärzt. Ist gechlossenzellig.


----------



## Gyver (29. Januar 2017)

Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit dem Manitou Fahrwerk beim 16er Teammodell auf Rappelstrecken 
Falls da preislich noch mal was passiert könnte ich schwach werden, allerdings gefällt mit das Fox Fahrwerk beim Topmodell besser...


----------



## wartool (30. Januar 2017)

Gyver schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit dem Manitou Fahrwerk beim 16er Teammodell auf Rappelstrecken
> Falls da preislich noch mal was passiert könnte ich schwach werden, allerdings gefällt mit das Fox Fahrwerk beim Topmodell besser...




Ja.. die gibt es!
Ich betone, dass ich MEINE (ca 92 Kilo mit Rucksack, etc) Erfahrungen poste!

Die Gabel ist ziemlich geil (habe in meinen beiden anderen Rädern ebenfalls Mattocs verbaut. Durch das IRt Upgrade sehr fein.. kein Wegsacke, etc.

Als Schwäche sehe ich leider die Hinterbauperformance. Ich emine damit, dass der Hinterbau erst ziemlich unsensibel ist.. bei schnellen ruppigen Trails nicht hinterherkommt und andererseits bei 25% Sag immernoch bei Minihopsern von 20cm gnadenlos den Federweg bis Anschlag freigibt.
Diese Eigenschaftscheint leider nicht dem Dämpfer geschuldet zu sein. Ich hatte den Dämpfer schon im Speci enduro und mein Kumpel hat ihn im Spicy - überall unauffällig. Außerdem habe ich schon den mir von Bobo Probst empfohlenen Monarch Plus Debonair M/L1 probiert. Auch der bringt keine wirkliche Besserung.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass mein Kollege, der halt 20 Kilo weniger wiegt, als ich absolut keine Probleme hat und sehr zufrieden mit dem Slide Team Replika ist. Außerdem sind Vorlieben verschieden. Jedenfalls stand in irgend einem Test auch in einem Nebensatz etwas, was mich hätte aufhorchen lassen sollen. Wie schwer bist du denn?

Ich überlege mein Replika wieder abzustoßen - mit diversen Upgrades wie: Moveloc, bzw Bikyoke Dropperpost, HC Bremsgriffen, IRt Kit, Baron v+H usw.. Bei Interesse unterbreite mir ein Angebot per pn ;-)  - macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn du leichter bist ;-P


----------



## Gyver (30. Januar 2017)

Ich wiege Abflugbereit auch schon 85 KG.
Hm. 
Das mit dem Hinterbau liest man doch immer mal wieder. Sonst ist es ein echt schönes Bike.


----------



## ASt (30. Januar 2017)

Gyver schrieb:


> Ich wiege Abflugbereit auch schon 85 KG.
> Hm.
> Das mit dem Hinterbau liest man doch immer mal wieder. Sonst ist es ein echt schönes Bike.


Bekannterweise ist 160er relativ linear im Hinterbau. U. Umständen muss das mit Volumenspacer ausgeglichen werden. Außerdem ist bei hohem Eigengewicht ein Dämpfer mit mehr Druckstufe bzw. getunt sinnvoll.

Ich wiege auch so ca 85 komplett und komme mit monarch plus debon ML erstmals ohne Volumenspacer gut zurecht. Evtl. baue ich welche ein, wenn ich Drops mehr als 1m mir zutraue.


----------



## bartos0815 (30. Januar 2017)

ASt schrieb:


> Bekannterweise ist 160er relativ linear im Hinterbau. U. Umständen muss das mit Volumenspacer ausgeglichen werden. Außerdem ist bei hohem Eigengewicht ein Dämpfer mit mehr Druckstufe bzw. getunt sinnvoll.
> 
> Ich wiege auch so ca 85 komplett und komme mit monarch plus debon ML erstmals ohne Volumenspacer gut zurecht. Evtl. baue ich welche ein, wenn ich Drops mehr als 1m mir zutraue.


ja die kennlinie ist für ein enduro sehr linear mit degression am ende der kennlinie, kein wunder das der hinterbau im federweg versinkt. wird beim neuen modell sicher anders werden...


----------



## ~joe~ (2. Februar 2017)

@BODOPROBST , @Radon-Bikes & Rest Nen Fox X2 wird nicht ins Slide passen oder?


----------



## supermanlovers (2. Februar 2017)

Nein. Schon probiert. Genauso wenig Vivid Air, CCDBA bzw. Inline oder alles vergleichbare. Auch keine Stahldämpfer.


----------



## Vincy (10. Februar 2017)

new 2017er *Radon Slide 160 Carbon*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-radons-revised-slide-160-carbon.html

It looks like Radon are working on an updated version of their carbon Slide 160 - a few photos of the new frame shape were recently sent our way. Like its predecessor, the bike still uses a Horst Link suspension design, but the chainstay and seatstay pivots have been designed so that they appear flush with the frame, a look that brings to mind the appearance of the current Rocky Mountain Slayer. The top tube shape has also been altered - the way that the tube splits before joining the seat tube gives it a very unique look.
The Slide's rear shock is now affixed to the swingarm with a trunnion mount, usually a clear indicator that a metric sized damper is being used. There are rumored to be versions in the works for both 27.5" and 29" wheels, although final details have yet to be announced.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (10. Februar 2017)

Wow, schaut sehr nice aus.
Da werd ich mir wohl im Budget noch ne kleine Rückstellung machen um ev. im Sommer zuschlagen zu können 

Cheers
ron


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Februar 2017)

sieht gut aus. ein bisschen wie ein panzer.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Februar 2017)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob mir dieser Stealth Look gefällt. Vor allem das Sitzrohr ist schon extrem massiv.
Nach wirklich viel Platz für eine Float X2 sieht es aus dem Blickwinkel auch nicht aus. 
Vielleicht passt er ja in diese große Kammer


----------



## ASt (10. Februar 2017)

Falls es der ist, wird wieder die Dämpferwahl SEHR eingeschränkt sein...


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Februar 2017)

Rechts und links könnte schon ausreichend Luft sein. Ich hoffe es passt. Würde zu gerne den DB Inline oder Float X2 testen. 
Ich würde dann eh wieder bis zu einem Schnäppchen Rahmen Angebot im Bikemarkt warten. Irgendwer kauft sich das Top Modell schon zum ausschlachten und verscherbelt den Rahmen.


----------



## kochinger00 (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
 habe eben meinen Hinterbau auseinander genommen.
Habe jetzt das Problem das ich nicht weiß wo die beiden Unterlegscheiben hinkommen.
Ich habe bislang den Umlenkhebel, die beiden oberen Lager und eines der beiden unteren Lager des Horstlinks demontiert.
Dabei sind die beiden Unterlegscheiben raus gefallen leider weiß ich nicht ob sie and obere lager oder beide in das untere Horstlink lager kommen.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke
Gruß 
Kochinger


----------



## biking-wc (15. Februar 2017)

Die schwarzen breiteren Teile sind meiner Meinung nach an den oberen Lagern bei der Wippe als Abstandhalter verbaut. Die silbernen sind hinten (Horstlink) verbaut. Da sollten aber 4 Stück sein und sind links und rechts der Lager reinzufudeln  ist für mich nicht ganz einfach aber machbar.


----------



## biking-wc (15. Februar 2017)

@kochinger00 Hab grad gesehen, dass du nur 1 unteres Lager zerlegt hast - dann passt es mit den 2 Beilagscheiben.


----------



## kochinger00 (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo biking-wc,

Danke für die schnelle Info.
Gruß
Kochinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochinger00 (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich habe einen der beiden Bolzen des Dämpfers verloren.
Ich habe bei bike Discount einen neuen bestellt aber der scheint mir zu kurz.
Der eine verbliebene Bolzen (Teilenummer 10540)ist ca 5mm länger.
Sind beide Bolzen beim slide carbon 160 aus 2015 gleich lang?
Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Februar 2017)

kochinger00 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich habe einen der beiden Bolzen des Dämpfers verloren.
> Ich habe bei bike Discount einen neuen bestellt aber der scheint mir zu kurz.
> Der eine verbliebene Bolzen (Teilenummer 10540)ist ca 5mm länger.
> ...


Es gibt zwar zwei Bolzen aber die länge ist gleich.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dusius (22. März 2017)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Slide aus 2013, welches damals mit 2x10 ausgeliefert wurde... dieses hatte ich dann auf 1x10 umgerüstet und möchte nun eine neue Kasette verbauen, also 1x11.
Ich hatte vor die GX Kasette zu bestellen, dort steht nun "nur mit XD™ kompatiblen Freilaufkörpern" weiß jemand ob das zutreffend ist? bzw. welche Kasette sonst passt?


----------



## sgclimber (22. März 2017)

Die NX 11fach passt meine ich auf "normale" Freiläufe. Oder halt die Shimano 11fach nehmen.


----------



## supermanlovers (22. März 2017)

Wegen des 10er Ritzels brauchst du für alle Sram 10-42 Kassetten einen xD Freilauf.
Also entweder den Freilauf tauschen falls möglich oder z.b. eine SLX 11-42 nehmen. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-Kassette-CS-M7000-11-11-fach-Modell-2017-p49889/
Dafür brauchst du aber noch min. einen neuen 11fach Shifter. Das alte SW könnte uU weiterverwendet werden.


----------



## Dusius (22. März 2017)

war ja klar, dass mal wieder nichts zusammen passt ^^ dann lass ich es sein und fahr einfach mehr bergab als bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (22. März 2017)

Bau dir doch einfach ein 42 Austausch Ritzel dran. Habe ich damals auch gemacht. Funktioniert wunderbar. 11 Gänge brauche ich eigentlich nicht. Nur die Spreizung.


----------



## Dusius (22. März 2017)

jo ist natürlich auch eine gute idee


----------



## Flozo (6. April 2017)

Ich bin am Grübeln wegen einer Eigenschaft meinen 2016er Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD, aus der ich nicht schlau werde:
Der Dämpfer hat eine erste Progression bis ca. 20% Sag, dann wirds plötzlich wieder leichter und gegen Ende des Federwegs wieder härter (normale Progression). 
Ich glaube nicht, dass beim Fahren irgendwas davon zu Spüren ist aber beim Aufsitzen im Stand ganz deutlich. Gehört das so? Muss ich den Dämpfer noch länger einfahren (hat erst ca. -3000Hm)? Eure Gedanken dazu?


----------



## pipo_1 (11. April 2017)

Moin Zusammen! Da ich nach dem Slide Carbon 8.0 aus 2015 zum 9.0er 1x11 Swoop gewechselt habe, ich aber doch mich auf dem Carbon mehr "zu Hazse" gefühlt habe, wird das Swoop nun wieder abgegeben. Jetzt meine Frage, da ich mit Fox nicht so vertraut bin: Reichen die 8.0er Fox Elemente vom 2016er Carbon für den normalen Tour- Trailbetrieb ( ohne große Sprünge) oder doch lieber zum 9.0er Hd, bzw. 9.0er greifen? Die gibt es ja alle noch im Sale.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. April 2017)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen! Da ich nach dem Slide Carbon 8.0 aus 2015 zum 9.0er 1x11 Swoop gewechselt habe, ich aber doch mich auf dem Carbon mehr "zu Hazse" gefühlt habe, wird das Swoop nun wieder abgegeben. Jetzt meine Frage, da ich mit Fox nicht so vertraut bin: Reichen die 8.0er Fox Elemente vom 2016er Carbon für den normalen Tour- Trailbetrieb ( ohne große Sprünge) oder doch lieber zum 9.0er Hd, bzw. 9.0er greifen? Die gibt es ja alle noch im Sale.



Nach gut zwei Jahren mit dem noch besser ausgestatteten 8.0 (2015) würde ich aus heutiger Sicht zum 9.0 HD greifen. 1-fach reicht bei dem Bike, die Pike ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, du bekommst schon die breiten Felgen etc. Zumal ich meine, bei dir rauszulesen, dass du nach wir vor auch gern mal bergab unterwegs sein möchtest.


----------



## reflux (11. April 2017)

Alle Jahre wieder.
Ich hab noch einen Satz nagelneue Offset-Buchsen für das Slide.


----------



## supermanlovers (11. April 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder.
> Ich hab noch einen Satz nagelneue Offset-Buchsen für das Slide.


stelle sie doch einfach im Bikemarkt ein. 22,2x8mm ist doch ein recht verbreitetes Maß.


----------



## bloodymarry (19. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe eine Frage oder eher einen Hilferuf zum Carbonrahmen meines 2016er Slide 160. Ich habe unschöne Maserungen beim Putzen entdeckt, von denen ich hoffe, dass sie keine Risse sind!! Auf einem Foto mit Blitz sieht das ganze sehr dramatisch aus, mit bloßem Auge ist das alles dezent.

Ich bin noch nicht lange im "Bikegeschäft" dabei und würde mich über eine Einschätzung freuen ob es sich hier um Nähte/Lagen der Verarbeitung des CF Gewebes handelt, oder das ganze nach einem Schaden aussieht. Einen Sturz/Crash/Transport bei dem so etwas entstanden sein kann gab es nicht.

Das einmal von oben fotografiert das Oberrohr, wo es in das waagerechte Stück vor dem Sattel übergeht und dann der Rahmen von unten.

Gruß Mario


----------



## biking-wc (20. April 2017)

Das erste Bild schaut nicht so gut aus (diese Querrille) - wurde das Bike ev. in einem Montageständer zu stark eingespannt?
Bin aber kein Experte.


----------



## bloodymarry (20. April 2017)

Hallo,
Nein wurde es nicht. Den Montage Ständer besitze ich erst seit zwei Tagen und benutze ihn nur um das Bike an der (nicht Carbon) Sattelstütze am Umkippen zu hindern und nicht anlehnen zu müssen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (20. April 2017)

Also ich finde nicht, dass es besonders schlimm aussschaut, aber auch ich bin kein experte


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. April 2017)

bloodymarry schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe eine Frage oder eher einen Hilferuf zum Carbonrahmen meines 2016er Slide 160. Ich habe unschöne Maserungen beim Putzen entdeckt, von denen ich hoffe, dass sie keine Risse sind!! Auf einem Foto mit Blitz sieht das ganze sehr dramatisch aus, mit bloßem Auge ist das alles dezent.
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht lange im "Bikegeschäft" dabei und würde mich über eine Einschätzung freuen ob es sich hier um Nähte/Lagen der Verarbeitung des CF Gewebes handelt, oder das ganze nach einem Schaden aussieht. Einen Sturz/Crash/Transport bei dem so etwas entstanden sein kann gab es nicht.
> 
> ...



Hi,

auf den Fotos kann ich spontan keinen Schaden erkennen (Ferndiagnose ist hier aber immer schwer) - kann mir aber vorstellen, dass Du mit der Maserung den obersten Carbon-Layer meinst. Dies ist bei Modellen mit UD-Carbon vollkommen normal und ist daher sichtbar, dass hier nur eine dünne Klarlackschicht (ohne Deckkraft) aufgebracht ist.

Falls natürlich eine fühlbare Delle oder gar Riss am Rahmen ist, sollte dieser schnellstmöglich gecheckt werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## filiale (20. April 2017)

bloodymarry schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe eine Frage oder eher einen Hilferuf zum Carbonrahmen meines 2016er Slide 160. Ich habe unschöne Maserungen beim Putzen entdeckt, von denen ich hoffe, dass sie keine Risse sind!! Auf einem Foto mit Blitz sieht das ganze sehr dramatisch aus, mit bloßem Auge ist das alles dezent.
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht lange im "Bikegeschäft" dabei und würde mich über eine Einschätzung freuen ob es sich hier um Nähte/Lagen der Verarbeitung des CF Gewebes handelt, oder das ganze nach einem Schaden aussieht. Einen Sturz/Crash/Transport bei dem so etwas entstanden sein kann gab es nicht.
> 
> ...



Suche mal bei google mit: "carbon ud" und lasse Dir die Bilder anzeigen...das beantwortet alle Fragen..


----------



## bloodymarry (20. April 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf den Fotos kann ich spontan keinen Schaden erkennen (Ferndiagnose ist hier aber immer schwer) - kann mir aber vorstellen, dass Du mit der Maserung den obersten Carbon-Layer meinst. Dies ist bei Modellen mit UD-Carbon vollkommen normal und ist daher sichtbar, dass hier nur eine dünne Klarlackschicht (ohne Deckkraft) aufgebracht ist.
> 
> ...





filiale schrieb:


> Suche mal bei google mit: "carbon ud" und lasse Dir die Bilder anzeigen...das beantwortet alle Fragen..



Das beantwortet die Fragen in der Tat. Ich hatte auch inzwischen Austausch mit dem Bike-Discount Support: Da fiel das gleiche Fazit.
Mir sind die Stellen aufgefallen weil ich das Bike zum ersten mal in einem Kellerraum mit sehr hellen Leuchten stehen hatte, da sind die Maserungen sehr herausgestochen... dann habe ich den Fehler gemacht nach Carbon Rissen zu googlen  Da wird ja fast Panik verbreitet bei dem Thema.

Aber dann ist alles gut. Danke für die Antworten hier und auch den tollen und schnellen Support durch Radon. Dann düse ich weiter und genieße das Radon Slide!! (mit dem ich übrigens happy bin!!!) 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## supermanlovers (20. April 2017)

Diese Unwissenheit ist leider der Grund warum kein Hersteller seine Bike einfach nur klar lackiert.
Warum schwarzer Lack bei Carbon? 100g für nichts.


----------



## Flozo (24. April 2017)

Flozo schrieb:


> Ich bin am Grübeln wegen einer Eigenschaft meinen 2016er Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD, aus der ich nicht schlau werde:
> Der Dämpfer hat eine erste Progression bis ca. 20% Sag, dann wirds plötzlich wieder leichter und gegen Ende des Federwegs wieder härter (normale Progression).
> Ich glaube nicht, dass beim Fahren irgendwas davon zu Spüren ist aber beim Aufsitzen im Stand ganz deutlich. Gehört das so? Muss ich den Dämpfer noch länger einfahren (hat erst ca. -3000Hm)? Eure Gedanken dazu?


Die doppelte Progression ist weiterhin vorhanden. 
@BODOPROBST ist diese Welle in der Dämpferprogression Absicht?
Merci für eine kurze Rückmeldung.


----------



## baumfreund (24. April 2017)

Hey Leute wo wir gerade schon beim Dämpfer sind... Hab ein Häsliches Geräusch an meinem Monarch RT3 Festgestellt man spürt es auch hört und fühlt sich wie spiel in einem lager oder ähnliches an ist aber nicht der Fall. Wenn man denn Lockout am Dämpfer einschaltet ist es auch weg. 
https://videos.mtb-news.de/48002/slide_160_dampfer_gerausche?play 

Vielleicht kann mit da jemand weiter helfen. bin mit der suche nicht besonders weit gekommen.


----------



## ron101 (25. April 2017)

Hatte sowas auch, nach dem ich neue Buchsen und Lager reingemacht habe war es weg.
Habe die von Huberbushings genommen gibts mit so einem kleinen ein-/auspress Tool.

Cheers
ron


----------



## baumfreund (25. April 2017)

mich wundert nur das die Geräusche weg sind wenn ich den Lockout am Dämpfer rein mach...
Werde mich mal nach neuen Buchsen umsehn und mal die Größen raussuchen. danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. April 2017)

baumfreund schrieb:


> mich wundert nur das die Geräusche weg sind wenn ich den Lockout am Dämpfer rein mach...
> Werde mich mal nach neuen Buchsen umsehn und mal die Größen raussuchen. danke schonmal



Es lohnt sich. Der Hinterbau wird mit den Huber-Büchsen noch mal sensibler. Danach konnte ich den Dämpfer neu abstimmen. 

Ich habe den Umbau nach gut 1,5 Jahren und u.a. zwei Mal zweiwöchigem Sommerurlaub in Finale durchgeführt.


----------



## baumfreund (25. April 2017)

Das glaub ich euch! Sind die lager oben und unten gleich? 22,2x8


----------



## ron101 (25. April 2017)

Ja.

1 x Dämpferbuchsensatz 2 x 22,2x8  (2-Teilig)
1 x  Tool  Ein-Auspresstool
1 x  3 Gleitlager 

War meine Bestellung
Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. April 2017)

Flozo schrieb:


> Die doppelte Progression ist weiterhin vorhanden.
> @BODOPROBST ist diese Welle in der Dämpferprogression Absicht?
> Merci für eine kurze Rückmeldung.


Nein keine Welle in Progressionsku.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Flozo (26. April 2017)

Danke für die Antworten. Hab jetzt auch mal die Huber-Buchsen bestellt.


----------



## Aalex (26. April 2017)

bloodymarry schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe eine Frage oder eher einen Hilferuf zum Carbonrahmen meines 2016er Slide 160. Ich habe unschöne Maserungen beim Putzen entdeckt, von denen ich hoffe, dass sie keine Risse sind!! Auf einem Foto mit Blitz sieht das ganze sehr dramatisch aus, mit bloßem Auge ist das alles dezent.
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht lange im "Bikegeschäft" dabei und würde mich über eine Einschätzung freuen ob es sich hier um Nähte/Lagen der Verarbeitung des CF Gewebes handelt, oder das ganze nach einem Schaden aussieht. Einen Sturz/Crash/Transport bei dem so etwas entstanden sein kann gab es nicht.
> 
> ...



faserondulation und falten im laminat.

nicht besonders schön, aber hier nicht schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czar (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir eine versenkbare NICHT-stealth Sattelstütze besorgt. Jetzt will ich das Zugseil zur Fernbedienung über möglichst weite Strecken im Rahmen laufen lassen. Oben rein kann ich rechts neben dem Steuerrohr, weil ich die eine Aufnahme im Rahmen wegen der  1-fach Schaltung nicht nutze.
Wo ist der letzte Punkt, um das Kabel unten wieder aus dem Rahmen herauslaufen zu lassen? Der offizielle "Kabelauslass" (raus1) unter dem Unterrohr oder komme ich auch irgendwie am Innenlager vorbei bis zu dem länglichen Schlitz im Sitzrohr (raus2)?
Oder ist jemand sogar so mutig und bohrt noch weiter oben selbst einen Auslass?


----------



## ASt (2. Mai 2017)

czar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir eine versenkbare NICHT-stealth Sattelstütze besorgt. Jetzt will ich das Zugseil zur Fernbedienung über möglichst weite Strecken im Rahmen laufen lassen. Oben rein kann ich rechts neben dem Steuerrohr, weil ich die eine Aufnahme im Rahmen wegen der  1-fach Schaltung nicht nutze.
> Wo ist der letzte Punkt, um das Kabel unten wieder aus dem Rahmen herauslaufen zu lassen? Der offizielle "Kabelauslass" (raus1) unter dem Unterrohr oder komme ich auch irgendwie am Innenlager vorbei bis zu dem länglichen Schlitz im Sitzrohr (raus2)?
> Oder ist jemand sogar so mutig und bohrt noch weiter oben selbst einen Auslass?Anhang anzeigen 600145


Du kommst an 2. raus. Ich bin mit meiner stealth komplett durch den Rahmen vom Steuerrohr bis die Stütze durchgekommen.


----------



## fone (2. Mai 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Diese Unwissenheit ist leider der Grund warum kein Hersteller seine Bike einfach nur klar lackiert.
> Warum schwarzer Lack bei Carbon? 100g für nichts.


Dabei sieht das Carbon selbst doch gerade wie auf dem "Schadensbild" von @bloodymarry so geil aus!


----------



## Schelle (3. Mai 2017)

czar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir eine versenkbare NICHT-stealth Sattelstütze besorgt. Jetzt will ich das Zugseil zur Fernbedienung über möglichst weite Strecken im Rahmen laufen lassen. Oben rein kann ich rechts neben dem Steuerrohr, weil ich die eine Aufnahme im Rahmen wegen der  1-fach Schaltung nicht nutze.
> Wo ist der letzte Punkt, um das Kabel unten wieder aus dem Rahmen herauslaufen zu lassen? Der offizielle "Kabelauslass" (raus1) unter dem Unterrohr oder komme ich auch irgendwie am Innenlager vorbei bis zu dem länglichen Schlitz im Sitzrohr (raus2)?
> Oder ist jemand sogar so mutig und bohrt noch weiter oben selbst einen Auslass?



In Deinem Fall würde ich nicht über Raus2 gehen sondern am Kabelauslass unten (wie bei bei 2fach mit Umwerfer bzw. auf Deinem Bild). So sparst Du es Dir das Kabel außen um die Wippe fädeln zu müssen. Zusätzlich ist es eine saubere Zugführung - oder ist es auch per Hydraulik?


----------



## ASt (3. Mai 2017)

Schelle schrieb:


> In Deinem Fall würde ich nicht über Raus2 gehen sondern am Kabelauslass unten (wie bei bei 2fach mit Umwerfer bzw. auf Deinem Bild). So sparst Du es Dir das Kabel außen um die Wippe fädeln zu müssen. Zusätzlich ist es eine saubere Zugführung - oder ist es auch per Hydraulik?


Ich habe bei meinem Slide alle Züge oberhalb des Tretlagers oder innerhalb des Rahmens verlegt, nachdem mir ein Zug unter dem Tretlager beim Überfahren eines Hindernisses abgerissen wurde. "Raus1" ist also ohne Funktion geblieben, und ich bin komplett zufrieden.


----------



## Schelle (3. Mai 2017)

Glaube Dir ja, bei einer Hydraulik Leitung klappt das ja auch prima, hab ich selber. Aber *czar* muss ja scheinbar einen Bowdenzug verbauen. Und da könnte der Bogen im Rahmen eng werden. Meine KS aber Stereo verlangte eine saubere Verlegung. Da hilft vermutlich nur probieren.


----------



## ASt (3. Mai 2017)

Schelle schrieb:


> Glaube Dir ja, bei einer Hydraulik Leitung klappt das ja auch prima, hab ich selber. Aber *czar* muss ja scheinbar einen Bowdenzug verbauen. Und da könnte der Bogen im Rahmen eng werden. Meine KS aber Stereo verlangte eine saubere Verlegung. Da hilft vermutlich nur probieren.


Ich habe neulich eine BikeYoke Revive und mit dem Bogen beim Zug klappt es auch nicht schlechter als früher mit der Reverb


----------



## czar (3. Mai 2017)

Super, ich danke euch und werde die Tage berichten, ob die Zugverlegung so problemlos funktioniert hat.


----------



## czar (3. Mai 2017)

leider hat bei mir eben nichts geklappt.
Zuerst habe ich versucht, mit der Zughülle an "Raus 2", also der Öffnung im Sitzrohr herauszukommen. So eine Fummelarbeit. Ich hatte es am ersten Ausgang raus, kam aber nicht ohne weiteres am Tretlager vorbei. Benutzt du dazu irgendwelche Hilfen außer einer Taschenlampe @ASt ?

Daran schließt sich das nächste Problem an. Ich dachte mir, dass ich "einfach mal schnell" die Sram X1 Kurbelarme und das Tretlager ausbaue und checke ob es so einfacher geht, den passenden Ausschläger habe ich. Leider sind die Kurbelarme nach einem Jahr so fest aneinander, dass ich, obwohl ich beide Schrauben dafür gelöst und mit dem Gummiehammer gegen den linken Kurbelarm gehauen habe, nicht die Kurbel lösen konnte. Habt ihr dafür eine Lösung parat, wie man die voneinander abbekommt?
Danke für eure Hilfe(n).


----------



## p00nage (3. Mai 2017)

Dir aktuellen Sram Kurbeln haben alle eigentlich einen integrierten Abzieher, warum man hier versucht mit Hammer zu arbeiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (4. Mai 2017)

Ja, es war sehr frickelig um den Tretlager zu kommen. Ich habe erst ein Stahlseil (etwas dicker als Svhaltzug, so wie Bremszug etwa)  durchgezogen, vom Steuerrohr richtung Tretlager, und aus dem Sattelrohr ausgefischt. Hat ca. 2 Stunden gedauert, wegen vieler Fehlversuche. Danach ein Stahlseilende in die Hülle gesteckt und ließ sie dem Seil “folgen“.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2017)

czar schrieb:


> leider hat bei mir eben nichts geklappt.
> Zuerst habe ich versucht, mit der Zughülle an "Raus 2", also der Öffnung im Sitzrohr herauszukommen. So eine Fummelarbeit. Ich hatte es am ersten Ausgang raus, kam aber nicht ohne weiteres am Tretlager vorbei. Benutzt du dazu irgendwelche Hilfen außer einer Taschenlampe @ASt ?
> 
> Leider sind die Kurbelarme nach einem Jahr so fest aneinander, dass ich, obwohl ich beide Schrauben dafür gelöst und mit dem Gummiehammer gegen den linken Kurbelarm gehauen habe, nicht die Kurbel lösen konnte. Habt ihr dafür eine Lösung parat, wie man die voneinander abbekommt?
> Danke für eure Hilfe(n).



...äußere Abdeckung/Gegenhalter eins, zwei Umdrehungen lösen (nicht raus schrauben) und dann mit der inneren Schraube die Kurbel ausdrücken. Dabei drückt die Schraube gegen den äußeren Ring.


----------



## Flozo (7. Mai 2017)

Die Huber-Buchsen sind da aber ich hänge beim Einbau, s. Foto.
Um die schwarze Einbauhülse komplett rauszupressen, ist das mitgelierferte Tool zu kurz. Zudem müsste ich, um die neuen Gleitlager reinzupressen, die äussere, silberne Hülse auch rauspressen (haben selben Durchmesser). Ist das richtig? Dass sich die äussere Hülse trotz grösserem Kraftaufwand nicht bewegt, lässt mich zögern...


----------



## supermanlovers (7. Mai 2017)

Die silberne "Hülse" bleibt drin. Du drückst nur die Buchse und die Gleitlager raus.
Und ja das Tool ist zu kurz. Keine Ahnung was der Sinn ist.


----------



## Flozo (7. Mai 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Die silberne "Hülse" bleibt drin. Du drückst nur die Buchse und die Gleitlager raus.
> Und ja das Tool ist zu kurz. Keine Ahnung was der Sinn ist.


Danke! Dann habe ich wohl die falschen Gleitlager bestellt. Die, die ich jetzt bekommen habe, passen nie und nimmer in die silberne Hülse. Die Gleitlager und die silberne Hülle haben den gleichen (oder fast) Aussen- und Innendurchmesser...


----------



## bullswildrush (7. Mai 2017)

Die silberne Hülse kommt raus und du machst deine Plaste Buchse Anstatt der silbernen rein, beim einpressen legst du einfach eine Unterlegscheibe auf die anderen Seite so das die Buchse sich nicht durchdrückt.


----------



## supermanlovers (7. Mai 2017)

Ja richtig. Ich fahre seit Jahren nur Buchsen von Igus. Die sind komplett aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Flozo (7. Mai 2017)

Yes, danke! Huber-Buchsen sind drin. Hat aber leider das Problem mit dem ersten Widerstand in der Progressionskurve bei 20% Sag nicht gelöst. Vielleicht doch mal den Service kontaktieren. Hat ja noch Garantie.


----------



## Kriesel (8. Mai 2017)

gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agadir (15. Mai 2017)

Moin,
was ist der bessere Deal?
Modell 2016
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-160-27,5-9.0-464395
oder 
Modell 2017
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-160-9.0-583078

Bei 2017 gefällt mir die Pike mit DualPosition besser. Wie sind die Laufräder einzuschätzen? Der Mavic Freilauf ist laut, oder? Das wäre schon mal nix für mich, kann man aber ggf. tauschen.

Ciao
Stephan


----------



## bullswildrush (15. Mai 2017)

Der Freilauf von mavic ist nicht so laut, dt swiss ist deutlich lauter, manche finden das ja geil, ist aber auch nichts für mich


----------



## supermanlovers (15. Mai 2017)

@agadir 
würde klar zum Modell mit Fox Fahrwerk greifen. 
Leichter, Austattung etwas besser, DualPosition braucht man beim Slide mM nicht.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Mai 2017)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Der Freilauf von mavic ist nicht so laut, dt swiss ist deutlich lauter, manche finden das ja geil, ist aber auch nichts für mich


meine 2015er swiss sind sehr leise. fussgänger vor mir bemerken mich nie im wald, zumindest nicht durch das geräusch des freilaufs. 
die dual position meiner pike nutze ich ganz gern bei längeren bergaufpassagen.


----------



## Foxiwave (17. Mai 2017)

Das 2017er ist optisch ein Leckerbissen. Ich fahr das 10.0er mit E13 Race Cassette und 11.6 kg ohne Pedale. DAS ist für mich (ja ich weiss muss man haben) noch ein grösseres Schnäppchen. Hab noch einen XC Racer mit 2-fach, würd ich nicht mehr gehen seit´s E13 Cassetten gibt.


----------



## janalex (19. Mai 2017)

Welches Schaltauge benötigt man denn für ein Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 von 2016? Könnte mir jemand netterweise einen Link schicken? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (19. Mai 2017)

Das hier 

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/syntace-derailleur-hanger-x-12-44553


----------



## Flozo (19. Mai 2017)

Vorsicht, 2016 haben sich die Schaltaugen geändert! 
Ich brauche für SRAM das hier:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10240-axh-sram-489749


Und du für Shimano vermutlich das hier:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10171-493597


----------



## Schelle (19. Mai 2017)

Nein, sollte das erste Schaltauge sein.


----------



## Dusius (19. Mai 2017)

Naja, laut Artikelbeschreibung sind es wohl doch die, welche Flozo gelinkt hat


----------



## Flozo (19. Mai 2017)

Für SRAM kann ich's versprechen, das hab ich. Dann sollte das für Shimano auch stimmen. Der 2016er-Rahmen wird ja wohl immer der gleiche sein.


----------



## Schelle (19. Mai 2017)

ja, ich meint das Erste von Flozo genannte. Ich hab ein 160er Slide Carbon 8.0 von 2016


----------



## mubchen (22. Mai 2017)

Ich interessiere mich gerade für einen gut gebrauchten Slide carbon 160 Rahmen aus 2015. Ich bin 1.96m mit 96cm Schrittlänge. Momentan fahre ich das Carver ICB mit 53cm Rahmenhöhe, einem Reach von 479 und LW 65 Grad. Ich fühle mich darauf recht wohl, es ist mir aber in engen Kurven ein wenig sperrig, deshalb überlege ich mir etwas kompakteres aufzubauen, was ein bissl Alltagstauglicher ist. Ein Radon würde schon mal leichter, kürzer und mit dem steilerem Lenkwinkel auch agiler sein. Meine Bedenken sind, dass mir das Bike zu klein sein könnte. Also bergauf ziehe ich meine 150er Reverb Sattelstütze noch ein ganzes Stück raus, das müsste ich am Radon dann noch 2cm mehr tun. Weiß garnicht, ob das geht oder sich schon im Grenzbereich befindet. Dann ist das Oberrohr am Radon schon extrem kurz gegenüber dem ICB, was ja auch den deutlich geringeren Reach erklärt. Mir ist schon klar, dass ein agileres Bike und mehr Wendigkeit, ein kürzeres Bike bedeutet, aber es sollte halt auch nicht zu kurz, zu klein sein. Die fast 67Grad Lenkwinkel sind auch schon ganz schön steil. Ich bin so ein bissl skeptisch und wäre sehr erfreut, wenn es hier ein paar "Riesen" gibt, die ein Slide fahren und mir ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen könnten. Ich glaube, dass sich rein geometrisch nix verändert hat zum aktuellen Modell?


----------



## Dusius (22. Mai 2017)

Ich bin 192 und bin nun drei Jahre ein L gefahren, für längere Anstiege war es mir fast ein bisschen kurz, bergab hingegen sehr angenehm.
Also wenn es kein XL ist für welches du dich interessierst, würde ich es lassen.


----------



## mubchen (22. Mai 2017)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich bin 192 und bin nun drei Jahre ein L gefahren, für längere Anstiege war es mir fast ein bisschen kurz, bergab hingegen sehr angenehm.
> Also wenn es kein XL ist für welches du dich interessierst, würde ich es lassen.


Bei dem Radon Rahmen handelt es sich um die 22" Variante, also XL. Wobei sowohl XL/XXL, als auch "Zollmaße" dehnbare Begriffe sind im Fahrradbau. Das Radon Slide 160 hat 22" mit 51cm, das ICB hat 53cm, ein Trek Remedy und mein altes Radon Stage gar 56cm. Da hat halt jeder seinen eigenen "Zollstock". Das macht die Sache nicht unbedingt einfacher als großer Mensch.
Aber mit 1,92m eine L ist doch schon sehr grenzwertig, weil es schon von Hausaus sehr kurz ist, im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern, die auch große Bikes anbieten.


----------



## Dusius (22. Mai 2017)

Ja, wie gesagt, bergauf war es nach einer weile schon etwas unangenehm ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czar (24. Mai 2017)

193 und ich fahre auch XL, die L Variante ist bergauf mega nervig, außer man montiert einen 80 mm Vorbau, was dann wiederum blöd zum Abfahren ist. Ich sitze schon beim XL sehr aufrecht.


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2017)

Die Frage kann man eh nicht pauschal beantworten, kommt drauf an wie lang dein Beine sind...


----------



## baumfreund (27. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute noch mal zu dem Reverb innen verlegen habt ihr denn Eingang am Steuerrohr aufgebohrt oder was? der ist doch nur groß genug für den nackten schalt Zug... hab mir heute meine Reverb Leitung abgerissen und über lege das jetzt auch so zu legen.
oder redet ihr von tele stützen mit Seilzug?


----------



## ASt (27. Mai 2017)

baumfreund schrieb:


> Hey Leute noch mal zu dem Reverb innen verlegen habt ihr denn Eingang am Steuerrohr aufgebohrt oder was? der ist doch nur groß genug für den nackten schalt Zug... hab mir heute meine Reverb Leitung abgerissen und über lege das jetzt auch so zu legen.
> oder redet ihr von tele stützen mit Seilzug?


Ich habe die Stelle aufgebohrt. Aber die Garantie war bereits vorbei.


----------



## ASt (27. Mai 2017)

Doppelt


----------



## baumfreund (27. Mai 2017)

aufbohren ist so ne sache... ich kenn das von den meisten Materialien das sich der Bohrer mit einem ruck reinzieht und ... rahmen hin  
mit welcher art Bohrer hast du das gemacht Metall?


----------



## ASt (27. Mai 2017)

baumfreund schrieb:


> aufbohren ist so ne sache... ich kenn das von den meisten Materialien das sich der Bohrer mit einem ruck reinzieht und ... rahmen hin
> mit welcher art Bohrer hast du das gemacht Metall?


Zur Klarheit: ich habe die Leitung statt des Umwerferzuges verlegt. Die Einführung ist aus Alu, ich habe es logischerweise mit nem Metallbohrer gemacht


----------



## baumfreund (27. Mai 2017)

alles klar danke


----------



## baumfreund (28. Mai 2017)

alles klar is drin. ziemliches Gefummel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatSiebi (31. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

an meinem Slide 160 Team Replica ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich das Hinterrad schwerfällig dreht, wenn die Steckachse handfest angezogen ist. Wenn ich die Achse löse dreht das Rad frei (schleifende Bremse etc. schließe ich aus, das entschiedende Kriterium ist definitiv das Anziehen der Achse). Wenn ich es mit Schwung andrehe, dreht es bei angezogener Achse vlt 1-2 x nach.

Den Freilauf habe ich mal geöffnet und gefettet. Änderte natürlich nichts. Weiteres habe ich bisher nicht getestet, da ich nicht so richtig weiß wo ich ansetzen soll.

DT Swiss EX1501 27.5", QR15/X12 mit XD Freilauf
Sram XG-1195 Kassette

Nach Rahmenbruch wurde das Rad bei Radon mit einem 2014er Rahmen neu aufgebaut, falls es doch irgendwas mit dem Hinterbau zu tun haben kann?

Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte oder zumindest Ideen hat was/wie ich prüfen könnte!
Danke


----------



## bartos0815 (31. Mai 2017)

schau mal ob die endkappe freilaufseitig die XD- X12 Kappe ist. Sollte draufstehen. ansonsten kanns sein dass die endkappe und der freilauf auf seitlichen druck durch die steckachse zuviel reibung aufbauen.... resultat rad dreht nicht frei....
https://www.bike-components.de/de/D...terrad-rechts-fuer-XD-Freilaufkoerper-p42359/


----------



## PatSiebi (1. Juni 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis, das Problem hat sich erledigt. Ich habe die Endkappe überprüft - ist die Korrekte - und dabei beide Kappen demontiert, den Freilauf nochmal geöffnet, gereinigt und alles wieder zusammengesetzt. Dabei habe ich besonders auf den korrekten Sitz der Endkappen geachtet und innen gaaanz dünn gefettet wo sie wieder auf die Achse gesteckt werden.
Woran es jetzt genau lag, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## ron101 (2. Juni 2017)

Meinte mal gelesen zu haben, dass im Sommer 17 das neue 160er für die Saison 18 vorgestellt wird.
Weiss man da bereits etwas genaueres? Ist ja so ziemlich sommerlich zur Zeit.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (3. Juni 2017)

Wer sagt sommer? Werden bei Radon die Modelle nicht immer erst im Dez/Jan vorgestellt mit anschließend schneller Verfügbarkeit im März?
Man wollte sich doch mit dem üblichen Rhythmus der Konkurrenz brechen die ihre 2018er Modell teils schon im Sommer 2017 vorstellten und Ende 2017 sind sie dann schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Juni 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Meinte mal gelesen zu haben, dass im Sommer 17 das neue 160er für die Saison 18 vorgestellt wird.
> Weiss man da bereits etwas genaueres? Ist ja so ziemlich sommerlich zur Zeit.
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Momentaner Stand laut Radon ist, dass das neue 160er etwa zur Eurobike (muss nicht heißen, auf der Eurobike!) vorgestellt wird. Bestellbar soll es sein ab Ende des Jahres.

Etwa parallel soll ein 140-150 mm 29er vorgestellt werden.

Ich warte gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (3. Juni 2017)

Eine 29er 160mm vorne 150mm hinten wäre meine Wunschkombi.


----------



## cryzz (3. Juni 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Eine 29er 160mm vorne 150mm hinten wäre meine Wunschkombi.



Das wäre auch meine Wunschkombi...
Und damit sind wir aktuell nicht alleine. Gibt viele die sich ein "bezahlbares 29er Longtravel-Bike" wünschen.


----------



## Foxiwave (6. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich sehe, dass die 2016er trotz massivster Preisreduzierung in allen gängigen Grössen noch verfügbar sind, wird mir jetzt schon schlecht, wenn ich dran denke, was mich der Wechsel zu 29 kosten wird. Radon hat den Modellwechsel ganz klar verschlafen und sich zu lange auf den Lorbeeren eines sehr guten Bikes ausgeruht.


----------



## ron101 (6. Juni 2017)

hmm nur weil jetzt die DH pros einige Hundertstel schneller sind mit 29er muss ich das nicht auch zwingend haben.
Komme auch mit 26 oder 27.5 ganz gut zurecht.

Aber na gut ich fahre auch keine Rennen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Juni 2017)

cryzz schrieb:


> Das wäre auch meine Wunschkombi...
> Und damit sind wir aktuell nicht alleine. Gibt viele die sich ein "bezahlbares 29er Longtravel-Bike" wünschen.


Das neue Slide ED wird auch in 29" sehr nah dran sein bei LW 65,4° und 150/150 hat aber keine so extreme Geo wie das Swoop 170 das 
sicher für ein Longtravel Bike fast Optimal ist.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Juni 2017)

@BODOPROBST bzw. @Radon-Bikes: Wird das 29er ein Carbon-Bike sein oder Alu?


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Juni 2017)

Slide ED gibt's also neben dem 27,5 Slide (160mm Enduro)? Aus Carbon würde ich auch das nehmen. 160er Gabel rein. Aber bitte genug Platz für dicke Dämpfer. Da muss ein Float X2 rein.
Dann wird das Teil sicher Bombe.


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Juni 2017)

Das Bike ist Vollcarbon. Der X2 wird Verbaut sein gehen aber auch Super Delux Stahlfeder rein.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## supermanlovers (11. September 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Davon würde ich gerne mal ein Video sehen, wo diese Abdeckung nicht zerbröselt


nicht von mir. Wie gesagt hatte ich da noch nie Probleme. Das sind ja meist weiche Kunststoff- oder Gummiringe. Keine Ahnung wie da etwas kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## ASt (11. September 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Sram 11fach gabs nur mit xd Freilauf.


Außer NX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (11. September 2017)

Ah okay. Ich habe gar nicht mit bekommen das es noch eine Gruppe unter der GX gibt. Wieder was gelernt. Ist ja echt mal krass billig. 240€ für eine komplette 1x11 Gruppe.


----------



## ron101 (11. September 2017)

@NobbyRalph 
Beim 14er war ein XD Freilauf auf den 1501 Spline, jedenfalls bei meinem 160 8SE
Cheers
ron


----------



## NobbyRalph (11. September 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> @NobbyRalph
> Beim 14er war ein XD Freilauf auf den 1501 Spline, jedenfalls bei meinem 160 8SE
> Cheers
> ron



Danke!!
Bin bis dato 100% Shimano Jünger, nun kommt das erste Bike mit Sram ins Haus, was braucht man denn da für Werkzeug zum De-/Montieren des Ritzelpakets?


----------



## ron101 (11. September 2017)

Geht bei mir (1x11) mit einem normalen Shimano Kassettenabzieher und einer Kettenpeitsche.

Cheers
ron


----------



## greifswald (15. September 2017)

Ich muss meine bisher positive Einstellung gegenüber aktuellen Carbonrahmen wohl wieder revidieren. Bei der Kettenpflege habe ich einen Rahmenbruch festgestellt.

Das Rad hatte ich im Februar 2015 erstanden. Das heißt pünktlich zum Ablauf der Gewährleistung macht der Rahmen die Grätsche :-(

Mit 80kg bei einem XL-Rahmen bin ich ja nichtmals besonders schwer. Bikeparktage waren seit kauf so 10-15, wobei ich da die Dowhnillstrecken eher meide und flowiges nehme (z.B. Northshorestrecke in Winterberg) und versuche eher sauber zu fahren (also kein blindes drübergeballer). Das ist auch der erste Rahmen der in meiner 25-jährigen MTB-Zeit gebrochen ist.

Mich wundert auch ein wenig die Bruchstelle. Ich hätte als Laie nicht gedacht, dass er mittig zur Querstrebe bricht.Zudem sieht es so aus, als wäre nur eine Seite gebrochen. Kann mir jemand erklären, woher dieser Schaden kommen kann? 

Noch habe ich die Stelle nicht bis zur Faser aufgeschliffen. Besteht noch Hoffnung, dass der Rahmen noch heil ist und nur das Gelcoat/der Lack eingerissen ist?


----------



## NobbyRalph (15. September 2017)

Sorry, hier stand Mist


----------



## greifswald (15. September 2017)

Das ist nur die Aufnahme für die Kettenführung. Die Schraube sitzt bombenfest. Das ist eine optische Täuschung durch den Blickwinkel


----------



## NobbyRalph (15. September 2017)

greifswald schrieb:


> Das ist nur die Aufnahme für die Kettenführung. Die Schraube sitzt bombenfest. Das ist eine optische Täuschung durch den Blickwinkel



Stimmt, Du hast recht, das ist die Schraube für die Kefü


----------



## greifswald (15. September 2017)

Ich habe Radon angemailt. Mal schauen, was die so schreiben. Bisher fand ich den Service dort top.

Beruhigend ist auf jeden Fall, dass nicht wie von einigen Carbonskeptikern behauptet der Rahmen sofort explodiert ist, sondern wie bei einem Alurahmen der Schaden außen erkennbar ist. Wer weiß, wie lange der Riss dort schon ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (15. September 2017)

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück/Erfolg in Bezug auf Radons Servicebereitschaft bzw. Kulanz!
Lass uns wissen, wie es weitergeht, OK?


----------



## supermanlovers (15. September 2017)

Ich habe meinen Hinerbau ja entlackt. Der Anfang der Schwinge ist aus Alu und geht dann in Carbon über. Vielleicht ist das genau die Verbindungsstelle. Ich fürchte aber der Alu Teil hört schon vorher aus und es ist tatsächlich ein Bruch.


----------



## NobbyRalph (15. September 2017)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Hinerbau ja entlackt. Der Anfang der Schwinge ist aus Alu und geht dann in Carbon über. Vielleicht ist das genau die Verbindungsstelle. .



??
Normalerweise müsste an einer solchen Stelle ein Übergang auch mit Lack sichtbar sein - im Regelfall gemufft oder anderweitig formschlüssig verbunden (geklebt etc.) Bist Du Dir ganz sicher? Wieso sollte der Hersteller da 2 Werkstoffe verwenden?


----------



## supermanlovers (15. September 2017)

Nein man sieht es wirklich nicht. Ich habe mich auch etwas gewundert. Ich kann später gerne ein Foto davon machen.

Wenn man gut spachteln und lackieren kann sieht man da nichts. An meinem Auto wurde nach einem Park Unfall ein Stück aus der A Säule rausgeschnitten, neu eingeschweißt und lackiert. Man sieht da nicht das geringste.


----------



## NobbyRalph (15. September 2017)

Beim Schweissen von Metallen ist das klar, da kann man die Schweissnähte planschleifen und verspachteln.
Carbon und Alu werden aber sicher nicht im Schweißverfahren verbunden ;-)
Aber das Foto interessiert mich, ja gerne!


----------



## supermanlovers (15. September 2017)

Der rote Bereich ist Metall. An allen 4 Verbindungsstellen zum Hauptrahmen. 



Daher muss man wohl sagen das es bei @greifswald ein Bruch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (15. September 2017)

Hmmm, interessant.


----------



## ASt (15. September 2017)

An so kleinen Aluteilen kann Carbon gar nicht halten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Alu-Insert deutlich weiter geht, möglicherweise bis zum rechten Rand des Bildes


----------



## supermanlovers (15. September 2017)

Nein. Das ist oben ein ganz gerade Kante, auch zur Seite hin. Ich habe da schon tief genug gearbeitet. An dem Teil ist schon ziemlich viel gespachtelt. Daher habe ich irgendwann aufgehört aus Sorge die Verbindung zu schwächen.
 
Vielleicht ist es auch alles Carbon und man hat eine Alu Hülle darüber geschoben. Aber warum?


----------



## greifswald (15. September 2017)

Evtl. ist dann nur die Spachtelmasse gebrochen?

Radon kann das anhand von Fotos auch nicht erklären, da die Stelle besonders dick ausgeführt ist, sei es verwunderlich und komme auch sonst nicht vor. Explizit der Hinweis dazu, dass das Rad keine Bikeparkfreigabe hat.

Für 200€ bekomme ich Ersatz zugeschickt. Ich habe dann mal zugesagt und hoffe, dass das nicht noch mal passiert.

Radon hat zumindest vorbildlich schnell geantwortet.


----------



## supermanlovers (15. September 2017)

Naja für 200€ würde ich auch kein Risiko eingehen. Kannst die Stelle danach ja mal runter schleifen ich nachschauen. Oder falls der alte Teil eh in die Tonne soll, man diesen vorderen Metallteil auseinander nehmen.


----------



## greifswald (15. September 2017)

Ja, ich werde die Stelle auf jeden Fall bis zur Carbonmatte freilegen. Der riss fängt ja evtl. schon unter dem "verchromten Sticker" an.

Ich werde wohl auch neue Lager verbauen. 



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> 6000 RS2 4x   698 RS2 2x  688 RS2  4x



Die werde ich ja hoffentlich blind bestellen können - oder hat sich die Info zwischenzeitlich als falsch herausgestellt? 08/15-Qualität sollte vermutlich reichen, da ich sie eh noch mal öffnen und schmieren werde. Oder gibt es gut begründete Einwände?


----------



## greifswald (16. September 2017)

Oh, ich weiß jetzt, warum der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Ich habe aufgrund des Hinweises vom Support auf die fehlende Bikeparkfreigabe mal auf die HP geschaut, die Klassifizierung reicht ja gerade mal für den Schotterweg zum Biergarten:

"Sprünge, Fahren auf einem Laufrad sowie Bremsungen, wobei das Hinterrad den Kontakt zum Boden verliert, sind tabu." 

Ich gebe zu, das habe ich alles schon gemacht. Mein Cannondale SV 600 hat das aber auch 15Jahre lang nicht beeindruckt.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/bike-kategorien/

Ist diese Einschränkung bei allen Enduros? Dann sollte man schnell die Endurorennstrecken begradigen ;-)

Bei Canyon liest sich die Klassifizierung schon passender:
"Regelmäßige, moderate Sprünge durch geübte Fahrer stellen kein Problem für diese Bikes dar. Ausschließen sollte man jedoch die regelmäßige und dauerhafte Nutzung der Räder auf North-Shore Strecken und in Bike Parks. "
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/strive-cf-9-0-race-team.html

Oder YT Capra:
"Auch North Shores und Bikeparkeinsätze gehören zu seinen Vorlieben."
https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1258/sCategory/77

Ich werde das bei zukünftigen Kaufempfehlungen und sobald bei mir ein Neukauf ansteht berücksichtigen. Sehr schade, für mich war das Rad immer die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## supermanlovers (16. September 2017)

Beim Capra wiegt der Rahmen halt auch ein halbes Kilo mehr.


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. September 2017)

Es gibt sogar einige Race-Bikes, bei denen die Garantie erlischt, wenn man sie in Rennen einsetzt. 
Solche Kategorisierungen sind normal, wenn auch meistens total idiotisch.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. September 2017)

Aber die von dir zitierte Kategorisierung auf der Radon-Website steht dem völlig entgegen, was die Radon-Verkäufer und -Werkstattleute sagen. 

Sinngemäß: 
"Wie war's in Finale?"
"Super! Das Bike lag gut im Downhill, steckte die Ballerei sehr gut weg etc."
Wortwörtlich: "Dafür wurde das Slide ja auch gemacht."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (16. September 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Aber die von dir zitierte Kategorisierung auf der Radon-Website steht dem völlig entgegen, was die Radon-Verkäufer und -Werkstattleute sagen.
> 
> Sinngemäß:
> "Wie war's in Finale?"
> ...


und für die neue saison das nächste modell


----------



## DerFrosty (16. September 2017)

greifswald schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde die Stelle auf jeden Fall bis zur Carbonmatte freilegen. Der riss fängt ja evtl. schon unter dem "verchromten Sticker" an.
> 
> Ich werde wohl auch neue Lager verbauen.
> 
> ...



Lt. Kugellager-Express sollen vollkugelige Lager aufgrund der größeren Anzahl an Wälzkörpern in diesem Fall besser funktionieren als herkömmliche Lager. Die geringfügig höhere Reibung kann man vermutlich vernachlässigen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. September 2017)

Adios 26"! Das Slide 150 meines Sohns (ein wirklich geiles Sorglos-Bike, das 2 Saisonen lang wunderbar funktioniert und viel Spass bereitet hat) wurde gestern ausser Dienst gestellt und das Slide 160 Carbon nahm seinen Platz ein. Möge der Junior immer viel Freude damit haben und die Trails damit shreddern, wie es sich gehört 
Hier noch das 26" Abschieds- bzw. 27,5" Willkommensfoto


----------



## DerFrosty (16. September 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Aber die von dir zitierte Kategorisierung auf der Radon-Website steht dem völlig entgegen, was die Radon-Verkäufer und -Werkstattleute sagen.
> 
> Sinngemäß:
> "Wie war's in Finale?"
> ...


Sehe ich genauso! Beim Anblick sämtlicher Promo-Videos kann man gar nicht so oft wegsehen, wie ein oder sogar beide!!! (oh weia...) Räder lustig in der Luft drehen! Von den Sprungeinlagen mal ganz zu schweigen...

Man muss wohl keine geistigen Klimmzüge machen, um zu verstehen, dass dies "cleveres" Gewährleistungs-Management ist!? Nach dem Motto: "Unsere bikes können eigentlich alles! Nur können wir's leider, leider nicht garantieren... Tut uns leid - diesen Schaden übernimmt die Gewährleistung nicht!"

Schade, andere Hersteller (auch Versender) können das besser. Sollte man sich beim Kauf vllt überlegen, ob die 100 oder 200€ Mehrpreis bei den Mitbewerbern nicht sinnvoll investiert wären?


----------



## greifswald (17. September 2017)

Das syntace Schaltauge dreht sich leider auch im Rahmen ( Ich schrieb ja zuvor, es würde passend sitzen). Wenn Ich den Hinterbau neu laminieren sollte, werde ich bei der Gelegenheit die Schaltaugenaufnahme auffüttern.

Heute in Wiesbaden bin ich jmd begegnet, dem ist schon 2x der obere Teil des Hinterbaus gebrochen...

Ich habe natürlich das Slide nur vorsichtig den Gravity Trail runtergeschoben, damit ja kein Rad vom Boden abhebt


----------



## RobNbg (19. September 2017)

Servus liebe slide verrückten. ich habe einen DVO topaz zu verkaufen der die letzten 14 Monate in meinem Radon slide verbaut war. mit dem dämpfer holt ihr eine absolut geniale perfomance aus dem slide raus. das slide ging schon immer gut aber mit dem potenten dämpfer wird es zur wahren Enduro Maschine. unglaublich was in diesem hinterbau steckt.

gerade das blader System und das einfach kammer spacern macht den topaz so genial. man kann den dämpfer perfekt auf seine Fahrweise anpassen. ich hatte ihn mir so angepasst, dass ich etwas bis zur mitte einen butterweichen dämpfer hatte und dann die Progression anstieg um das slide auch richtig rannehmen zu können.

lange rede, kurzer sinn: wer sein slide aufwerten mag hat hier günstig die Chance dazu 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1008096-dvo-topaz-air-216x63-frischer-Service

ich verkaufe den dämpfer nur, weil ich einen neuen rahmen mit coil dämpfer habe.


----------



## ron101 (21. September 2017)

Hallöchen

Habe nun mal die Innenlager Fetten wollen.
Antriebseite gieng prima, Dichtung weg Fett rein Dichtung drauf fertig.

Auf der anderen Seite waren es erst 2 Dichtungen und dann war da wie noch eine.
Diese auch noch raus gefummelt, aber es war ein Kugelkäfig, und den bringe ich nun nicht mehr rein,
da es fast unmöglich ist, dass die Kügelchen wieder genau an der Stelle sind das es mit dem Käfig passt.

Der Käfig sieht in etwa so aus:




Jemand eine Idee oder Tipps wie man den am besten wieder rein bringt?
Die Kugeln kann man so wie ich das sehe nicht aus dem Lager nehmen.

Danke für Eure konstruktive Hilfe.
Cheers
ron


----------



## ron101 (22. September 2017)

Wäre dies das richtige Innenlager für mein Slide JG14 mit X01 Kurbel ?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/truvativ-press-fit-mtb-bb92-innenlager-pf41-89.5-92-gxp-35147
Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (22. September 2017)

Ja das passt. Ist BB92 Pressfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriesel (22. September 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wäre dies das richtige Innenlager für mein Slide JG14 mit X01 Kurbel ?



Ja, das ist es.


----------



## ron101 (22. September 2017)

Besten Danke für den prompten Forums Dienst 

Jemand zufälligerweise noch ne Idee wie ich den Kugelkäfig wieder reinbringe?
Oder was passiert, wenn ich den nicht montiere und halt noch ein par Ausfährtchen mache, bis die neuen Lager ankommen?

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (22. September 2017)

Ohne bleiben doch die Kugeln nicht in Position? Ich habe die Lager auch schon nachgefettet aber den Käfig immer drin gelassen.

Aber es gibt hier im Forum welche ihre Pressfit Schalen "dauerhaft" einkleben und die Kugeln selbst wechseln. Google halt Mal/YT. Wahrscheinlich braucht man einen Schraubstock.


----------



## ron101 (22. September 2017)

Komischerweise war der Käfig an der Aussenseite, also ich konnte gar nicht nachfetten ohne den rauszunehmen.


----------



## ron101 (22. September 2017)

Werde wohl neue reinmachen


----------



## supermanlovers (22. September 2017)

Okay dann gibt's da wohl Unterschiede. Man will das nachfetten vielleicht verhindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (22. September 2017)

Ja, oder es war verkehrt rum eingepersst.


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. September 2017)

Die Allgäuer Kühe haben eben Geschmack


----------



## Flozo (22. September 2017)

Damen lieben gloss rot ;-)


----------



## ron101 (24. September 2017)

Hallöchen

Habe nun mal die Innenlager rausgeschlagen.
Da war kein bischen Montagefett Fett alles ganz trocken.

Press ich nun die neuen Innenlager ebenfalls Trocken in den Carbon Rahmen? 
Hat auch keine Metallhülse oder sowas wo die Lager reinkommen.
Die sind tatsächlich im nackten Carbon eingepresst.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (24. September 2017)

Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Die meisten Hersteller pressen trocken ein. Neigt dann aber gerne zum knacken.
Manche kleben die Schalen sogar ein. 
Ich (und viele andere hier) fetten die Lager zumindest ganz leicht. 90% davon wird beim reinpressen eh wieder rausgepresst.
Am besten ist sicher so eine Montagepaste.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Montagepaste-p3776/


----------



## greifswald (25. September 2017)

Die Kettenstrebe ist gewechselt. Die alte habe ich nur kurz am Riß angeschliffen: 



Ich bin zuvor noch ein paar Tage mit dem Rad gefahren, der Riß ist nicht weiter gewandert. Noch bin ich nicht bis zur Matte durch. Bisher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Carbonstruktur nicht beschädigt ist.

Interessanterweise beginnt der Riß exakt oberhalb des farblichen übergangs des einlaminierten Etiketts. 

Bei aufkommender Bastellaune schleife ich noch mal tiefer. Habt ihr tipps, wie man am schnellsten voran kommt?


----------



## NobbyRalph (25. September 2017)

greifswald schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe ist gewechselt. Die alte habe ich nur kurz am Riß angeschliffen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steht da _CUBE_-Slide auf dem Etikett?


----------



## filiale (25. September 2017)

Ja da steht Cube weil Radon und Cube vom selben Hersteller in Asien bedient werden (gleiche Fabrik).


----------



## everywhere.local (25. September 2017)

greifswald schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe ist gewechselt. Die alte habe ich nur kurz am Riß angeschliffen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich kann irgendwie keinen Riss erkennen


----------



## NobbyRalph (25. September 2017)

Ich sehe da ehrlichgesagt auch keinen Riss. Würde mich da mit tiefer reinschleifen schön zurückhalten.
Wobei Du ja eh vorhast, selbst zu laminieren. Das würde ich noch viel weniger in Erwägung ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (25. September 2017)

Schaut aus als wärs nur ein Riss im Lack gewesen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## greifswald (25. September 2017)

Die Strebe ist jetzt ja eh über. Bisher habe ich nur Füllmaterial abgeschliffen. Man kann an der Stelle, an welcher zumindest im Lack ein Riß erkennbar war noch eine minimale Vertiefung sehen. Füllmaterial abtragen dürfte m.E. keinen Einfluss auf die Stabilität haben. Sollte de Strebe jemals wieder in einen Rahmen wandern sollen, wäre schon interessant, ob an der Stelle eine Schwächung vorliegen könnte. Zudem treibt mich die Neugier an ;-).


----------



## greifswald (25. September 2017)

Jetzt mal Themawechsel:

Frage1:
Wie bekommt man die Lager sauber aus einem Carbonrahmen ausgetrieben? Bei den je 2 kleinen Lagern unten an der Sitzstrebe müsste ein Auspresswerkzeug mittig zwischen den Lagern ansetzen, um diese jeweils nach außen auspressen zu können. 

Frage2:
Welches Auspresswerkzeug passt bei dem sram pressfit-Lager? Empfehlungen für etwas Brauchbares?


----------



## supermanlovers (25. September 2017)

Zum auspressen braucht es kein Spezialwerkzeug. Möglichst breiten Schraubenzieher oder ähnliches und einen Hammer.


----------



## greifswald (25. September 2017)

Den Schraubendreher müsste ich ja verkantet von innen ansetzen und draufprügeln. Bei einem Carboninlay habe ich da doch etwas Schiss ...

Oder bezog sich dein Tipp auf das Innenlager/Tretlager?


----------



## supermanlovers (25. September 2017)

Auf das Tretlager. Einfach vorsichtig von innen raushämmern. 

Die Lager im Rahmen kann man zum Teil auch mit einem selbst gebastelten "Tool" rausholen. Eine Nuss, Schraube, Mutter und ein paar Unterlegscheiben. Im Prinzip wie das Huber Buchsen Werkzeug.






Geht aber je nach Auflagefläche nicht bei jedem Rahmen. Beim Slide habe ich es selbst noch nicht probiert.


----------



## NobbyRalph (25. September 2017)

Ja die Thematik mit dem Auspressen bzw. Ausschlagen der Lager aus dem Carbonrahmen interesiert mich auch. Gibts da eine Art allgemeingüsltiges Tutorial? Radon hat ja nicht den einzigen Carbonrahmen auf dem Markt...


----------



## supermanlovers (25. September 2017)

Naja das funktioniert bei den Rahmen lagern immer nach dem gleichen Prinzip. Mit Auspresswerkzeug.
Da die Rahmen aber immer leicht anders geformt sind passt da halt nicht jedes. 

vielleicht kann da @Radon-Bikes mit Tipps weiterhelfen.


----------



## greifswald (25. September 2017)

Die Lager der  Kettenstrebe wird man von hinten/innen einfach nach außen auspressen können, die kleinen Lager der sitzstrebe jedoch nicht. Dein Werkzeug müsste man ja zwischen den beiden Lagern ansetzen.

Hier benötigt man vermutlich einen Innenlagerauszieher:
https://de.gedore-shop.com/GEDORE/Abzieher/Innenauszieher/Innenauszieher-oxid.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (25. September 2017)

Ja die meisten Auspress/Ziewerkzeuge sind schweine teuer. Am besten man findet einen Händler der nicht zu hochnäsig ist und ein Versender Bike annimmt. Ich habe die Hälfte der Lager in meinem Specialized damals auch nicht raus bekommen. Das offizielle Werkzeugset kostete mehrere hundert Euro.


----------



## ron101 (25. September 2017)

Ich komme auch nochmals mit eine Lager Frage.

Rausgeschlagen habe ich die mit folgendem Tool:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-demontagegeraet-fuer-press-fit-innenlager-459386
Gieng ganz flott.

Zum einpressen habe ich mir dieses besorgt:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-profi-einpresswerkzeug-fuer-press-fit-innenlager-500289

Das GXP BB92
Hat nun auf der Antriebsseite eine 24mm innen Durchmesser da passen die Einpress Bolzen sauber rein.
Auf der anderen Seite hat es einen Innendurchmesser von nur 22mm. Da passt nun vom Einpress Werkzeug der Bolzen nicht rein.
Den BB30 Bolzen würde sauber auf dem äusseren Lagerring aufliegen aber nicht aif der Lagerschale.
Passt das trotzdem so?

Danke für Eure Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## ASt (25. September 2017)

Lässt sich alles mit Gewindestangen 12 und 8 mm sowie Metall- und Multiplexscheiben alles auspressen und einpressen. Mehrmals gemacht.

Naja, Schraubstock war auch im Spiel.


----------



## ron101 (25. September 2017)

Sorry
Hat sich erledigt, hat auf einer Seite eine Hülse die man entfernen kann und somit in eine 22mm Bohrung reinpasst.

Cheers
ron


----------



## RobNbg (26. September 2017)

lager mit irgendwelchen selbst gebauten Tools ein- und auspressen ist immer so eine Sache. klar, es geht aber die Zentrierung ist mega wichtig. presst man ein lager nur minimal schief ein kann das blöde folgen haben. das kann soweit gehen, dass ein lager nicht mehr fest eingepresst werden kann. sitzt ein lager nur minimal schief nutzt es sich wesentlich schneller ab.

ich nutze immer nur Tools dafür mit den entsprechenden Adapter stück damit das lager wirklich gerade eingepresst wird. ein gutes und noch relativ günstiges tool gibt es von RRP. hier kann man auch die dazugehörigen Adapter kaufen:

https://www.hibike.de/rrp-lager-ein-und-auspresswerkzeug-p76b35f84d147e330c4751192e5551998


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. September 2017)

Wenn sich die Schraube im Hinterbau-Hauptlager (die, die hinter der Kurbel bzw. dem Kettenblatt sitzt) immer wieder ein paar Umdrehungen löst, kann ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass das Lager schwergängig oder schon komplett hinüber ist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. September 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Schraube im Hinterbau-Hauptlager (die, die hinter der Kurbel bzw. dem Kettenblatt sitzt) immer wieder ein paar Umdrehungen löst, kann ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass das Lager schwergängig oder schon komplett hinüber ist, oder?



Nein, hier ist dann aller Wahrscheinlichkeit minimal Fett im Gewindegang, sodass die Schraubensicherung nicht zuverlässig greift. Bitte folgende Schritte durchführen:

- Schraube/Gewinde säubern und komplett entfetten (z.B. mit Bremsenreiniger)
- Schraube/Gewinde auf mögliche Schäden prüfen
- Schraube *NUR* mit blauem, mittelfesten Locktide versehen und mit 12Nm anziehen

Falls Du dir unsicher sein solltet oder kein entsprechendes Werkzeug verfügbar ist, bitten wir, betroffene Bikes durch unsere Werkstatt in Bonn (*bei Kauf im Megastore Bonn*) checken zu lassen. Bei *Online Kauf* wäre folgende Abwicklung am komfortabelsten, da hierdurch ein Rücktransport/Rückversand entfallen würde: 

Über www.radon-bikes.de/service/service-partner/ einen Servicpartner in Deiner Nähe suchen. Hier kann *nach Absprache* mit uns eine Reparatur durchgeführt werden, die Kosten werden selbstverständlich durch uns übernommen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. September 2017)

DANKE!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Oktober 2017)

Bei meinem 8.0, Modelljahr 2015, ist so langsam das Schaltwerk hinüber, Shimano Deore XT M786. Nur welches? SGS oder GS, also langer oder mittellanger Käfig?


----------



## supermanlovers (2. Oktober 2017)

Hängt davon ab was du vorne fährst. Mittellang reicht aber fast immer. Die Shimano SW sind eh Recht lang.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Oktober 2017)

Vorn fahre ich 38/24, 2-fach. Die möchte ich ich auch zunächst behalten, nachdem ich ja überlegt hatte, auf GX Eagle zu wechseln. Das ist es mir aber nicht mehr wert.


----------



## supermanlovers (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja auch da funktioniert mittellang problemlos


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Oktober 2017)

Danke!


----------



## RobNbg (4. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Vorn fahre ich 38/24, 2-fach. Die möchte ich ich auch zunächst behalten, nachdem ich ja überlegt hatte, auf GX Eagle zu wechseln. Das ist es mir aber nicht mehr wert.



aktuell ist die GX eagle für 270-300 EUR zu bekommen. da lohnt der wechsel schon. weniger geklapper, weniger gewicht und besserer Performance


----------



## mk91126 (13. Oktober 2017)

Hi


----------



## mk91126 (13. Oktober 2017)

fahre aktuell ein 28er Kettenblatt... meine CarbonKurbel SRAM X0 hats beim Sturz am vergangenen WE aufm Geisskopf zerlegt (verrückt)
habe schon die GX Eagle im Auge... mit einem 32er - ist das IO oder muss ich die Kette auch ersetzten... oder gar das Schaltwerk...

hat da jemand erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (13. Oktober 2017)

Ist kein Problem (auch wenn ich die GX Eagle Kurbel ziemlich hässlich finde, für das Geld lieber eine Descendant )
Ob du die Kette tauschen musst hängt von der Länge ab. Keine Ahnung wie stark Radon die kürzt. Also einfach mal mit bestellen.
Früher oder später brauchst du eh mal eine neue.


----------



## mk91126 (13. Oktober 2017)

danke supermanlovers...

wäre nicht selbst drauf gekommen... habs gegoogelt... entspricht auch meinem Geschmack (optisch) mehr und ist nach meinen Bedürfnissen
die bessere Wahl... merci


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. Oktober 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Nein, hier ist dann aller Wahrscheinlichkeit minimal Fett im Gewindegang, sodass die Schraubensicherung nicht zuverlässig greift. Bitte folgende Schritte durchführen:
> 
> - Schraube/Gewinde säubern und komplett entfetten (z.B. mit Bremsenreiniger)
> - Schraube/Gewinde auf mögliche Schäden prüfen
> ...



Hallo Andi!
Hab das von Dir vorgeschlagene Prozedere nun 2x akribisch durchgeführt (sogar neues mittelfestes Locktite gekauft) - leider ist die Schraube nach jeder Tour wieder um mehrere Gewindegänge gelöst.
Ich habe noch eine Frage zu der schwarzen Unterlegscheibe - gibt es für die eine vogegebene Seite, die nach aussen zeigt? Ich habe die wieder so eingelegt, wie sie vorher drin war, ggf. ist das aber falsch und die Schraube ragt dann zu weit ins Lager??


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Oktober 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Hallo Andi!
> Hab das von Dir vorgeschlagene Prozedere nun 2x akribisch durchgeführt (sogar neues mittelfestes Locktite gekauft) - leider ist die Schraube nach jeder Tour wieder um mehrere Gewindegänge gelöst.
> Ich habe noch eine Frage zu der schwarzen Unterlegscheibe - gibt es für die eine vogegebene Seite, die nach aussen zeigt? Ich habe die wieder so eingelegt, wie sie vorher drin war, ggf. ist das aber falsch und die Schraube ragt dann zu weit ins Lager??



Hi,

dann bitte mit dem technischen Support Kontakt aufnehmen - ggf. muss hier das Gewinde gecheckt werden um sicherzustellen, dass dieses keinen Schaden genommen hat.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## filiale (16. Oktober 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Hallo Andi!
> Hab das von Dir vorgeschlagene Prozedere nun 2x akribisch durchgeführt (sogar neues mittelfestes Locktite gekauft) - leider ist die Schraube nach jeder Tour wieder um mehrere Gewindegänge gelöst.
> Ich habe noch eine Frage zu der schwarzen Unterlegscheibe - gibt es für die eine vogegebene Seite, die nach aussen zeigt? Ich habe die wieder so eingelegt, wie sie vorher drin war, ggf. ist das aber falsch und die Schraube ragt dann zu weit ins Lager??




Hast Du auch das Gewinde IM RAHMEN gereinigt ? D.h. mit Bremsenreiniger reinsprühen, auswischen und dann ausblasen / trocknen lassen ?

Oftmals wird es nämlich falsch verstanden wenn es heißt -> "Schraube/Gewinde" reinigen. Damit ist nicht nur das Gewinde der Schraube selbst gemeint sondern auch das Gewinde im Rahmen. Radon hat das leider etwas ungünstig formuliert.


----------



## NobbyRalph (17. Oktober 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du auch das Gewinde IM RAHMEN gereinigt ? D.h. mit Bremsenreiniger reinsprühen, auswischen und dann ausblasen / trocknen lassen ?
> 
> Oftmals wird es nämlich falsch verstanden wenn es heißt -> "Schraube/Gewinde" reinigen. Damit ist nicht nur das Gewinde der Schraube selbst gemeint sondern auch das Gewinde im Rahmen. Radon hat das leider etwas ungünstig formuliert.


Danke für die Info, ja das hab ich auch gemacht. Allerdings habe ich nochmal mit den vorgeg. 12Nm die Schraube angezogen.
Gestern nochmal eine Abendrunde gedreht, jetzt scheint's zu halten. Werde es weiter beobachten. 
Mfg und Danke


----------



## Evri (24. Oktober 2017)

@Radon-Bikes wann gibt es denn nun endlich mal ein paar Infos zu dem neuen 29er Bike? Das Jab Bike hat nun genug Infos verstreut  nun sollte das Slide langsam an der Reihe sein.


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Oktober 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes wann gibt es denn nun endlich mal ein paar Infos zu dem neuen 29er Bike? Das Jab Bike hat nun genug Infos verstreut  nun sollte das Slide langsam an der Reihe sein.



Wohl kaum im 650B Slide Thread


----------



## Evri (24. Oktober 2017)

Dann zeig mir den Link des 29 Slider Threads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke, hier wäre es ganz gut aufgehoben.


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Oktober 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir den Link des 29 Slider Threads



 Bitteschön: http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/all_mountain/test-2015-radon-slide-29-80/a23397.html


----------



## Diplomator (31. Oktober 2017)

Hi, 

Ich möchte mir ein neues Bike für Trails/Touren (Malle/Grand Canaria/Madeira) und Bikepark gönnen, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es nun ein 160mm oder 140mm werden soll.
Generell sagt man ja für Trail/All Mountain 140mm, viele All Mountainbikes haben mittlerweile ja auch vorn 150mm.

Und ich möchte aber auch an und zu in den Bikepark und da fände ich 160mm schon besser. 
Oder komme ich bei Touren mit den 160mm nicht den Berg hoch ? 

was meint ihr ? 

Meine Auswahl sind 
Canyon Strive cf 7.0 oder Canyon spectral 7.0EX 

Das Radeon Slide Carbon 140 10.0 
Radeon Slide Carbon 160 10.0 

Mein Favorit ist im Moment das Radeon Slide Carbon 160 10.0

Allerdings bin ich mir wegen carbon immer noch unsicher.. wegen Crashresistens, ist ein Carbon Rahmen for Otto normal zu empfehlen oder ist das nur was für Pro's und Racer ? Ich hab Angst 4000z investieren und nach dem ersten Sturz ist das Gerät hin ...... was meint ihr ?


----------



## kreisbremser (31. Oktober 2017)

sind alles keine bikepark räder. möglicherweise kommt das strive deinen vorstellungen am nächsten. ich fahre ein 160er slide und kann dir sagen, bergauf ist gar kein problem. mit abgesenkter gabel noch weniger.
wenn du wirklich bikeparks angehen willst, dann könnte evtl. das yt capra eine gut wahl sein und radon hätte das swoop.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. Oktober 2017)

Diplomator schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein neues Bike für Trails/Touren (Malle/Grand Canaria/Madeira) und Bikepark gönnen, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es nun ein 160mm oder 140mm werden soll.
> Generell sagt man ja für Trail/All Mountain 140mm, viele All Mountainbikes haben mittlerweile ja auch vorn 150mm.
> ...



Guten Morgen,

ich handele deine Fragen mal Stück für Stück ab.

1. Radeon heißt in Wahrheit Radon. 

2. Du wirst hier im Radon-Forum wohl kaum jemanden finden, der dir zum Strive oder Spectral raten wird (was zugegebenermaßen beides sehr gute Bikes sind).

3. Wenn du jetzt noch beim Slide 160 zuschlagen willst, bevor das neue in Kürze auf den Markt kommt, bekommst du eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Das Slide 160 ist von der Geometrie her nicht so extrem ausgelegt wie die meisten anderen Enduros. Der Nachfolger JAB wird vermutlich radikaler werden. In einem Bike-Test um Slide 160 stand mal sinngemäß: "eher All Mountain mit massig Abfahrtsreserven". Das trifft es ganz gut, weil du mit der Kiste auch sehr gut klettern kannst. Ich fahre damit z.B. in Finale Ligure die Berge rauf, um die durchaus anspruchsvollen Trails nachher wieder mit ordentlich Tempo runterzushredden. Und in Winterberg und Willingen im Bikepark war ich damit auch schon. 

4. Und dabei legt man das Bike auch schon mal auf die Seite, was meinem Carbonrahmen nach drei Saisons nichts ausgemacht hat. Die Zeiten, in denen Carbonrahmen beim Sturz zerbrechen oder Schaden nehmen, sind seid Jahren vorbei. Daher verstehe ich noch so ganz, dass du diese längst überholte Pseudothematik nicht mitbekommen hast.


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> 2. Du wirst hier im Radon-Forum wohl kaum jemanden finden, der dir zum Strive oder Spectral raten wird (was zugegebenermaßen beides sehr gute Bikes sind).
> 
> 
> 4. Und dabei legt man das Bike auch schon mal auf die Seite, was meinem Carbonrahmen nach drei Saisons nichts ausgemacht hat. Die Zeiten, in denen Carbonrahmen beim Sturz zerbrechen oder Schaden nehmen, sind seid Jahren vorbei. Daher verstehe ich noch so ganz, dass du diese längst überholte Pseudothematik nicht mitbekommen hast.



Bei Canyon sollte man wissen daß es nicht vorgesehen ist Ketten oder Sitzstreben einzeln zu tauschen... Und man dann gleich den ganzen Rahmen tauschen muss a 1500€ im Crash replacement... Bei Radon kostet die Sitz/Kettenstrebe um die 200€...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (31. Oktober 2017)

In diesem Thread hat keins der o.g. Räder irgendwas verloren. Aber am allerwenigsten das Zeug aus Koblenz


----------



## rider1970 (31. Oktober 2017)

Das slide 160 carbon hat hier nichts verloren? 
Brille vergessen 

Kaufberatung im forum wäre evtl noch passender


----------



## Kriesel (31. Oktober 2017)

Diplomator schrieb:


> Oder komme ich bei Touren mit den 160mm nicht den Berg hoch ?



Also ich bin mit dem Slide Carbon 160 schon jede Menge Berge inclusive BC Bike Race und Alpencross gefahren. Das Bike klettert wirklich gut. Ich bin im Frühjahr mal das 140er am Gardasee probegefahren. Natürlich ist das straffer, aber der Berg war nicht wirklich flacher ;-)



Diplomator schrieb:


> ist ein Carbon Rahmen for Otto normal zu empfehlen



Mein Slide - und auch die anderen Carbonräder - haben schon allerhand mitgemacht ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Kriesel (31. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt hat meine Tochter auch das richtige Bike


----------



## ron101 (1. November 2017)

Beim rechten mal die Kettenstrebe gebrochen?
Oder einfach farblich umgespritzt?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Kriesel (1. November 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Beim rechten mal die Kettenstrebe gebrochen?



Ja, hatte einen Produktionsfehler. Gleich bei einer der ersten Ausfahrten mittig gebrochen. Wurde auf Garantie ersetzt - aber halt unlackiert.

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## Kriesel (1. November 2017)

Und hier das Grinsen auf der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## d2x130 (1. November 2017)

Frage: Brauche ich für einen Umbau von Shimano 2fach-10 auf Eagle GX 12 einen anderes Schaltauge beim Slide Carbon 160 von 2015?


----------



## NobbyRalph (2. November 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Das slide 160 carbon hat hier nichts verloren?
> Brille vergessen
> 
> Kaufberatung im forum wäre evtl noch passender



Das 160er Carbon natürlich schon ;-)
Der Rest gehört definitiv in einen Kaufberatungs-Thread, sonst wird der hier komplett unübersichtlich.


----------



## supermanlovers (2. November 2017)

@d2x130 nein. Neuer Freilauf reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking-wc (2. November 2017)

d2x130 schrieb:


> Frage: Brauche ich für einen Umbau von Shimano 2fach-10 auf Eagle GX 12 einen anderes Schaltauge beim Slide Carbon 160 von 2015?


Denke ja, bzw. bin mir fast sicher


----------



## supermanlovers (2. November 2017)

Hat Radon etwa Direct Mount Schaltwerke verbaut? Kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen das Radon für 2 der 4 Modelle  ein anderes Schaltauge verwendet. 

Also laut Specs war 2015 dieses SW montiert:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Schaltwerk-Shadow-Plus-RD-M786-10-fach-p32373/


----------



## ASt (2. November 2017)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Denke ja, bzw. bin mir fast sicher


2015 war noch x12 Schaltauge verbaut, davon gibt es soweit ich weiss keine direct mount Variante


----------



## d2x130 (3. November 2017)

ASt schrieb:


> 2015 war noch x12 Schaltauge verbaut, davon gibt es soweit ich weiss keine direct mount Variante


Passt - das ist ein x12 Schaltauge (und wurde auch durch das Syntace Originalteil ersetzt) - Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. November 2017)

Moin @Radon-Bikes 

ich hab an meinem 2015er Slide Carbon das Problem mit der sich lösenden Schraube auf der Kettenseite. Nach entfernen der Kurbel und des E-thirteen bashguard/Kettenführung hab ich versucht die Schraube zu lösen, leider drehe ich den Innensechskant rundund die Schraube bewegt sich keinen Millimeter.
Gibt es irgendwelche Ideen, die Schraube zu entfernen ohne den Rahmen zu beschädigen? Könnte das Lager schon einen Schaden haben? Welche Ersatzteile benötige ich?

Gruß 
Kreisbremser


----------



## Kriesel (8. November 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Ideen, die Schraube zu entfernen ohne den Rahmen zu beschädigen?



Bei meinem Slide sind zwei Schrauben (unten rechts, oben links) gebrochen. Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat die Reste ohne Schaden am Rahmen mit Linksausdrehern rausbekommen.


----------



## Diplomator (19. November 2017)

Hi, 

Fahrt ihr die original Bremsscheiben ? 
Ich hab mir das Slide carbon 160 10.0 zugelegt.
Verbaut sind da sie Guide RS Bremsen mit 180mm Scheiben, ich hab noch neue 200mm AVID HS1 liegen und würde die gern verbauen.
Gibt's etwas was dagegen spricht ? 

200mm leiten Wärme ja besser ab und neigen nicht soll schnell zum faden. 

Was sagt ihr?
alles Quatsch! lass die original Scheibe drin 
Oder
Klar! die HS1 sind eh besser und 200mm sind besser als 180mm


----------



## ron101 (19. November 2017)

Habe bei mir immer noch 180er Scheiben drin, allerdings nicht mehr die Originalen, die hat es mir mal verbogen und da habe ich die ersetz.
Bremsfading hatte ich mit meiner ElexirTrail noch nie. Waren bisher nie mehr als ca. 1300 hm am Stück runter.
Wenn Du die 200er Scheiben und Adapter für den Bremssattel schon hast, mach die Vorne doch rein.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Kriesel (19. November 2017)

Ich habe letztes Jahr nach einem Alpencross vorne auf 200er umgerüstet und habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diplomator (19. November 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Habe bei mir immer noch 180er Scheiben drin, allerdings nicht mehr die Originalen, die hat es mir mal verbogen und da habe ich die ersetz.
> Bremsfading hatte ich mit meiner ElexirTrail noch nie. Waren bisher nie mehr als ca. 1300 hm am Stück runter.
> Wenn Du die 200er Scheiben und Adapter für den Bremssattel schon hast, mach die Vorne doch rein.
> 
> ...



Ich würde wenn vorn und hinten umrüsten wollen, da ich (auch wegen der Optik) nicht verschiedene Scheiben fahren möchte. Wenn dann beide auf HS1 ändern.  Jetzt sind centerline 180mm drauf


----------



## ron101 (19. November 2017)

Schaden tun die bestimmt nicht, und viel Mehrgewicht ist es ja auch nicht. Also drauf mit den Scheiben ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## mattchuk (25. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da meine Geduld mit meiner Reverb (alle 2 Monate entlueften...) mittlerweile am Ende ist, suche ich nach einer Alternative.
Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Einstecktiefe der Sattelstuetze der 2015er Slide Carbon Rahmen maximal schluckt?

Danke
mattchuk


----------



## ASt (26. November 2017)

mattchuk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da meine Geduld mit meiner Reverb (alle 2 Monate entlueften...) mittlerweile am Ende ist, suche ich nach einer Alternative.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Einstecktiefe der Sattelstuetze der 2015er Slide Carbon Rahmen maximal schluckt?
> ...


In welcher Größe denn?


----------



## mattchuk (26. November 2017)

ASt schrieb:


> In welcher Größe denn?



Sorry, wichtigste info vergessen. Groesse L.


----------



## ASt (26. November 2017)

Normale Sattelstütze geht bei meiner L ca. 245 mm rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattchuk (26. November 2017)

ASt schrieb:


> Normale Sattelstütze geht bei meiner L ca. 245 mm rein.



Danke. Dann geht mein Favorit (e*thirteen TRS+ 150) leider schon mal nicht rein. Die baut bis zu 282mm tief. Hab die Reverb im Moment so 15mm draussen. D.h. ich kann max. 260mm Einbautiefe verkraften. Grrrrr...


----------



## ASt (26. November 2017)

mattchuk schrieb:


> Danke. Dann geht mein Favorit (e*thirteen TRS+ 150) leider schon mal nicht rein. Die baut bis zu 282mm tief. Hab die Reverb im Moment so 15mm draussen. D.h. ich kann max. 260mm Einbautiefe verkraften. Grrrrr...


Wird die Einbautiefe mit Ansteuerung angegeben?. Ich habe ja zylindrisch gemessen.


----------



## mattchuk (26. November 2017)

ASt schrieb:


> Wird die Einbautiefe mit Ansteuerung angegeben?. Ich habe ja zylindrisch gemessen.



Ist ein guter Punkt. Die letzten 54mm sind schmaler. Siehe unten die Zeichnung. Nur wie finde ich raus, ob es passt?
Mein Rad und ich sind auf absehbare Zeit nicht in Deutschland. Einfach mal bestellen und probieren ist leider nicht.


----------



## ASt (26. November 2017)

mattchuk schrieb:


> Ist ein guter Punkt. Die letzten 54mm sind schmaler. Siehe unten die Zeichnung. Nur wie finde ich raus, ob es passt?
> Mein Rad und ich sind auf absehbare Zeit nicht in Deutschland. Einfach mal bestellen und probieren ist leider nicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 669019


Ich hatte in meiner Reverb 150 komplett rein, und dann Bikeyoke 160 ca. 10-15 mm raus. Die zweite konne aber auch komplett reingesteckt werden.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. November 2017)

.


----------



## supermanlovers (25. Januar 2018)

Ich verkaufe meinen Bos Kirk. Den mit Sicherheit besten Dämpfer fürs Slide.
Kompletter Service im Spätsommer 2017. Seit Mitte November nicht mehr gefahren.

*250€*

Mein Rahmen geht in 2-3 Wochen auch in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## PatSiebi (26. Januar 2018)

Was jemand für so einen Rahmen zahlt, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Addicted2steel (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo, 
Da ich es kürzlich in der Bucht gesehen habe: 
 
Ist es möglich einen Fox DHX2 im Carbon Slide 650 zu fahren? Stößt der nicht ans Sitzrohr? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können? @Radon-Bikes wie sieht das von eurer Seite her aus?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Februar 2018)

Bin mir sicher das es nicht geht. Ich habe es selbst mit einem Float X2 und Vivid Coil probiert.

Ein Coil wurde im Slide aber auch nicht funktionieren.
Meiner Meinung ist der Kirk der beste Dämpfer der passt.

Edit: jetzt habe ich die Anzeige im Bikemarkt auch gesehen.
Er verwendet Offset Buchsen wie ich. Wenn man die untere Buchse nach vorne dreht, passt der Dämpfer rein. Beim fahren würde es sich aber verdrehen. Daher bleibe ich dabei das es nicht passt. Vivid Coil, Float X2, DB Inline (Coil und Air) passen auf jeden Fall nicht. Der X2 Coil müsste schon deutlich schlanker sein.


----------



## Addicted2steel (4. Februar 2018)

@supermanlovers danke für deine ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon1304 (7. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand zufällig das 2017er Slide Carbon 160 10 (18' ) selbst gewogen bzw. Werte aus erster Hand ?


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Februar 2018)

Ich habe jetzt meinen Rahmen im Bikemarkt falls jemand Interesse hat.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1078205-radon-slide-160-carbon-650b-l


----------



## PatSiebi (10. Februar 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meinen Rahmen im Bikemarkt falls jemand Interesse hat.
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1078205-radon-slide-160-carbon-650b-l



schon weg?


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Februar 2018)

Jo. War wohl zu günstig. Es kommen die nächsten Wochen sicher noch andere Slides (vorausgesetzt das jab kommt irgendwann)

Mein Bos Kirk ist allerdings noch zu haben. Nicht teurer als ein gebrauchter Monarch+ aber deutlich besser.


----------



## ron101 (11. Februar 2018)

@supermanlovers 
Schraubst Du nun Deine Slide Teile an den SC Rahmen?
Passt das so wegen Standarts wie Boost oder nicht Boost etc?

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (11. Februar 2018)

@ron101
abgesehen von LRS und Gabel wollte ich eigentlich fast alles übernehmen. Schaltung, Bremsen, Anbauteile. Passt eigentlich alles.
Bei der Schaltung habe ich mir aber dann gedacht das mir die 30/42 Übersetzung bei 29" nicht mehr reicht. Ist im Slide schon manchmal eng. Also habe ich jetzt einen Mix aus X01 und GX Eagle montiert.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Februar 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> @ron101
> abgesehen von LRS und Gabel wollte ich eigentlich fast alles übernehmen. Schaltung, Bremsen, Anbauteile. Passt eigentlich alles.
> Bei der Schaltung habe ich mir aber dann gedacht das mir die 30/42 Übersetzung bei 29" nicht mehr reicht. Ist im Slide schon manchmal eng. Also habe ich jetzt einen Mix aus X01 und GX Eagle montiert.



Ich würde mich freuen, hier mal das Resultat zu sehen. Hat gewiss niemand etwas dagegen, wenn du es hier mal postest.


----------



## ron101 (11. Februar 2018)

Ja hau mal nen par Pics raus, und ein Fahr Test Bericht 
In den Magazinen steht beim LT nirgens was von verspieltheit, eher von Laufruhe bei Hispeed.
Mir ist jedoch die Verspieltheit, wendigkeit eines Bikes wichtiger als die Laufruhe bei Hispeed.
Da würden die Jab Testberichte die bisher draussen sind recht gut für mich passen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (11. Februar 2018)

Ich warte noch auf den LRS. Mitte nächster Woche sollte ich Fotos posten können.

Fahrbericht kommt dann erst nach 2-3 Touren in 2-3 Wochen. Ich hoffe das Wetter lässt im Februar noch eine Testrunde in Bozen zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (12. Februar 2018)

Auf 2-3 Teile warte ich noch. CC 40 tall, Maxxis 2,4 3C u.a.
Mich ärgert ein wenig das die 185er Revive wohl doch gepassst hätte. Hier und da habe ich gelesen das erst beim XL lange Stützen passen. Da hätte ich auch mal selbst nachmessen können. 
Leitungen und Spacerturm werden nach den ersten Testfahren noch etwas gekürzt. 

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Ergebnis (optisch) richtig gut. Wenn das Wetter stabil bleibt bin ich nächste Woche mal einen Tag in Bozen 

Bei gleicher Ausstattung wie das Jab 10 hätte mich das Hightower nur 500-800€ mehr gekostet. Dafür habe ich lebenslange Garantie, einen sehr hochwertigen Rahmen und Abschmiernippel. Ich denke da habe ich nichts falsch gemacht


----------



## ron101 (12. Februar 2018)

Schicke Kiste ;-)

Viel Spass
ron


----------



## MBD98 (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich muss an meinen 2016 Slide das Innenlager tauschen, welches passt bzw. wie sind die Abmaße? Würde in diesen Zuge gleich die GX Eagle Gruppe verbauen wollen. 

Gruß


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Februar 2018)

BB92 Press Fit.


----------



## MBD98 (19. Februar 2018)

Passt die Gruppe Bedenkenlos ans Bike oder muss ich noch etwas anders beachten?


----------



## SkeenRider (20. Februar 2018)

MBD98 schrieb:


> Passt die Gruppe Bedenkenlos ans Bike oder muss ich noch etwas anders beachten?



Mein Slide 150 von 2016 habe ich gerade auf eine GX Eagle umgebaut. Bei mir passt alles ohne Probleme allerdings habe ich kein Press Fit Innenlager sondern GXP BSA Innenlager. Freilauf musst du auch wechseln falls du noch kein XD Freilauf hast. Schaltzug und Außenhülle solltest du auch neu machen.

Allgemein zur der Schaltung kann ich sie nur empfehlen ich finde sie Traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MBD98 (20. Februar 2018)

Danke, du bist der richtige Mann! 

Also welche Innenlager-Kurbel-Konfiguration muss ich verbauen? GX Eagle BB30 Kurbel mit Innenlager BB30 passt nicht in diesen Rahmen? Ich blicke bei der Auswahl des Innenlagers nicht so richtig durch


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Februar 2018)

BB 92

https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41-x-86-5-92-mm-p24338/


----------



## Foxiwave (1. März 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> BB 92
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41-x-86-5-92-mm-p24338/



hast Du bei der NEXT die Achse getauscht ?

In Deiner Aufstellung sehe ich für den LRS nur 1.472 gr was selbst für ein VR schon sehr wenig ist ..

Danke und Grüsse !


----------



## supermanlovers (1. März 2018)

Die Achse bei meiner Next ist noch die normale 68/73mm (in beiden Bikes)

Beim LRS meinst du den 29er? (Der im Slide wog 1408g afaik)
Sind halt Carbonfelgen mit leichten Naben und Speichen.


----------



## Foxiwave (2. März 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Die Achse bei meiner Next ist noch die normale 68/73mm (in beiden Bikes)
> 
> Beim LRS meinst du den 29er? (Der im Slide wog 1408g afaik)
> Sind halt Carbonfelgen mit leichten Naben und Speichen.



Ja war Blödsinn mit dem LRS - mein LB fürs 29er Racefully wiegt 1.350 aber noch mit den 23mm Maulweiten .. hätte nicht gedacht dass die NEXT Achse in ein geschraubtes Lager passt .. Danke !


----------



## J-F-E (21. März 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher das es nicht geht. Ich habe es selbst mit einem Float X2 und Vivid Coil probiert.
> 
> Ein Coil wurde im Slide aber auch nicht funktionieren.
> Meiner Meinung ist der Kirk der beste Dämpfer der passt.
> ...


Ich fahre einen Fox DPX2 im Slide 160 Carbon, musste aber auch eine Offset-Buchse einbauen und auf 90° ausrichten. Bisher war die Klemmkraft ausreichend, dass sich nichts verdreht. Ich werde die nächsten Tage aber etwas fertigen, um die Buchse gegen Verdrehen zu sichern.
Weiß jemand, ob auch der Fox X2 mit Offset-Buchse in den Rahmen passt, ohne irgendwo anzustoßen?


----------



## supermanlovers (21. März 2018)

Ohne Offsetbuchsen hat bei mir 1-1,5mm gefehlt. Mit 90° gedrehter Buchse könnte es passen. Wie du die Buchse auch bei dicken Sprüngen gegen verdrehen sichern kannst würde mich interessieren.

Aber selbst wenn der X2 passt, bezweifel ich eine spürbare Verbesserung zum DPX2. Aufgrund der Kennlinie musst du den X2 völlig zuspacern.


----------



## J-F-E (21. März 2018)

Mit dem DPX2 bin ich bisher super zufrieden. Den X2 hätte ich einfach gerne mal getestet, bin ihn noch nie gefahren.
Die Buchse möchte ich mit einem Aluteil verstiften und unten am Rahmen (an der Dämpferaufnahme) abstützen. Das zu erwartende Drehmoment sind ja nur ein paar Nm. Ich werde es mal posten, wenn es fertig ist. Echt nervig, dass der Rahmen nicht so schon genug Platz lässt.


----------



## supermanlovers (21. März 2018)

Ich würde da eher den neuen DVO testen. Scheint wohl ein ziemlich guter Dämpfer zu sein. Aber wahrscheinlich nur eine geringfügige Verbesserung zum DPX2.


----------



## J-F-E (21. März 2018)

Welche Verbesserung erwartetst du denn gegenüber des DPX2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (21. März 2018)

Keine Ahnung. Bin den DVO noch nicht gefahren. Du möchtest aber etwas neues testen. Der X2 macht wie gesagt nicht viel Sinn. Daher kommen nur Topaz, Kirk und vielleicht der neue Super Deluxe infrage.


----------



## ron101 (22. März 2018)

Woher kriegt Ihr jeweils solche Test Dämpfer?

Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (22. März 2018)

Bike Components hat eine gute Auswahl.


----------



## J-F-E (22. März 2018)

mattchuk schrieb:


> Danke. Dann geht mein Favorit (e*thirteen TRS+ 150) leider schon mal nicht rein. Die baut bis zu 282mm tief. Hab die Reverb im Moment so 15mm draussen. D.h. ich kann max. 260mm Einbautiefe verkraften. Grrrrr...


Mal eine kurze Erfahrung zu meiner Fox Transfer 150 im Slide 160 Carbon, Größe L: Ich habe die 30,9 mm Version der Transfer und eine 0,35 mm Folie aufgeklebt, um auf die 31,6 mm zu kommen. Die Stütze passt so nicht komplett in den Rahmen, es fehlen ca. 4 cm. Nachdem ich die unteren 4 cm der Folie entfernt habe, passt die Stütze komplett rein. Das Rohr des Rahmens scheint sich im unteren Bereich also leicht zu verjüngen.
Falls jemand mit dem Gedanken an die Transfer spielt, wäre die 30,9-er vielleicht eine Option. Es werden ja auch spezielle Adapter angeboten, man muss nicht unbedingt zur Folie greifen.


----------



## J-F-E (22. März 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Woher kriegt Ihr jeweils solche Test Dämpfer?
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Oder gebraucht im Netz zu einem Preis kaufen, zu dem man ihn dann auch wieder verkaufen kann.


----------



## ron101 (22. März 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Bike Components hat eine gute Auswahl.


Da kannste nicht auf den Trail testen gehen, und wenn er nicht gefällt wieder zurücksenden ?
Cheers
ron


----------



## supermanlovers (22. März 2018)

Natürlich nicht.


----------



## J-F-E (24. März 2018)

Hier mal ein Foto vom fertigen Bike nach meinen zahlreichen Umbauten:


----------



## EddyAC (24. März 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto vom fertigen Bike nach meinen zahlreichen Umbauten:


Team Replika, immer wieder schön. 
Decals passen optimal. Daumen hoch. 
Leitungen sind natürlich noch was lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-F-E (26. März 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ohne Offsetbuchsen hat bei mir 1-1,5mm gefehlt. Mit 90° gedrehter Buchse könnte es passen. Wie du die Buchse auch bei dicken Sprüngen gegen verdrehen sichern kannst würde mich interessieren.


Ich habe mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht und etwas gegen das Verdrehen der Offset-Buchse hergestellt. Sollte gut funktionieren, ist aber auch ziemlich viel Aufwand mit Bohren, Fräsen, Drehen, Reiben, etc.


----------



## stebbit (27. März 2018)

Hallo, 
Bin selber begeisterter Slide Carbon X01 Fahrer und möchte meiner Freundin das 9.0 HD verpassen, bin mir nur bzgl. Der Größe unsicher. Sie ist noch ambitionierte Anfängerin, 173cm groß und hat 82cm Schrittlänge - welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

VG Stebbit


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. März 2018)

M. Lange Beine hat sie, und der Rahmen ist kurz genug für den Oberkörper.


----------



## J-F-E (28. März 2018)

Ich würde ganz klar die Größe M (18") nehmen. Ggf. noch durch den Vorbau etwas anpassen.


----------



## stebbit (3. April 2018)

Danke für die Antworten, habe jetzt M bestellt

Mal eine andere Frage, will bei meinem Slide Carbon 150 X01 aus BJ 2015 das Innenlager wechseln  - blicke jedoch in dem Angebot nicht ganz durch - kann mir jemand sagen welches das richtige innenlager ist? Es ist eine Sram X01 Kurbel dran. 
Brauch ich ein spezielles Werkzeug zur Montage? 

Vg stebbit


----------



## ron101 (3. April 2018)

@stebbit 
Wenn Du das 160er meinst? Habe bei meinem mit X0 Kurbel dieses da eingepresst:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/truvativ-press-fit-mtb-bb92-innenlager-pf41-89.5-92-gxp-35147

Das Alte mit diesem rausgehauen:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-demontagegeraet-fuer-press-fit-innenlager-459386

Das neue reingepresst diesem Teil:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-profi-einpresswerkzeug-fuer-press-fit-innenlager-500289

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-F-E (4. April 2018)

Beim Austreiben ist möglicherweise etwas Geduld und Gewalt gefordert. Meine Lager saßen so unglaublich fest, dass ich das erste Mal überhaupt zu einer Radwerkstatt gegangen bin. Und auch dort mussten sie so stark auf die Lager schlagen, dass ich Angst um den Rahmen hatte.


----------



## biking-wc (4. April 2018)

Ich hab für das tauschen des Lagers (die Arbeit) 10€ bezahlt. Das Lager war im Laden eventuell auch noch um 5€ teurer als im Netz. Dafür musste ich mir aber keine sorgen machen, dass ich meinen Rahmen selbst zerstöre. Das Werkzeug konnte ich mir somit auch sparen.
Meiner Meinung nach zahlt sich das selbst tauschen und Werkzeug kaufen nur aus, wenn man:
1. mehrere Lager zum tauschen hat
oder
2. grundsätzlich alles selbst machen möchte.


----------



## greifswald (4. April 2018)

Zur Info: Die Innenlager meines Slide Carbon ließen sich ohne weiteres ohne Spezialwerkzeug austreiben. Zum Einpressen tat es eine Gewindestange und ein paar Teile aus dem 3d-Drucker.


----------



## aerofun (9. Mai 2018)

Mal wieder _Steuersatz_!? Ich werd ned schlau aus dem Thread, oder verstehs einfach falsch.
Integriert IS oder muss oben etwas eingepresst werden ZS?

Was gehört bei dem Slide Carbon hier oben rein?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-160-27.5-rahmen-petrol-orange-709076

Der Steuersatz der "empfohlen" wurde, passt zwar unten, aber nicht oben 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fsa-orbit-c-no.42-1-1-8-1.5-is42-is52-steuersatz-684894

Rahmen(oben) Innendurchmesser ~41mm, Lagerschalen außen ~42mm ... gibts des?
 Grüße ; )


----------



## Sloop (9. Mai 2018)

aerofun schrieb:


> Mal wieder _Steuersatz_!? Ich werd ned schlau aus dem Thread, oder verstehs einfach falsch.
> Integriert IS oder muss oben etwas eingepresst werden ZS?
> 
> Was gehört bei dem Slide Carbon hier oben rein?
> ...


Theoretisch IS 42/52. Oberer Teil gerade bei dem Rahmen sind total beschissen. Musste dann auf IS41 ausweichen.


----------



## Sloop (10. Mai 2018)

Welche Dämpfer habt ihr bei euch verbaut? Werde jetzt zwar erst mal mit dem Monarch RT3 anfangen, da der Vivid Air nicht rein passt suche ich nach einem anderen Dämpfer mit Piggy Back. Der unterschied zwischen meinen beiden ist halt schon ziemlich krass.
P.S. Wegen dem Thema offset hab ich das folgenden gefunden:
http://www.crowny.de/?product=burgtec-offset-daempferbuchsen
Vielleicht hilft euch das ja weiter.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Mai 2018)

Ich war damals mit dem Kirk sehr zufrieden.

DVO Topaz und Fox DPX2 ist sicher auch ein Test wert. Der Monarch hat mir noch in keinem Bike gefallen. Vivid Air und Co machen abgesehen vom fehlenden Platz keinen Sinn. 

Buchsen würde ich eher diese empfehlen. https://www.offsetbushings.com
Ich fand die Verarbeitungsqualität besser als bei Burgtec.


----------



## Sloop (10. Mai 2018)

DVO würde mich auch reizen. Fox ist mir einfach zu teuer in sachen Anschaffung und Unterhalt und passt farblich glaub auch eher nicht.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Mai 2018)

Vom Unterhalt nehmen die sich nicht viel. Bei Fox ist die Ersatzteilversorgung zumindest gegeben. Bei Bos ist das eine Katastrophe. Keine Ahnung wie es bei DVO aussieht. 

Den DPX2 sollte man aber immer wieder Mal günstig im Bikemarkt bekommen.


----------



## greifswald (10. Mai 2018)

DVO hat angeblich jmd ausprobiert:



RobNbg schrieb:


> Servus liebe slide verrückten. ich habe einen DVO topaz zu verkaufen der die letzten 14 Monate in meinem Radon slide verbaut war. mit dem dämpfer holt ihr eine absolut geniale perfomance aus dem slide raus. das slide ging schon immer gut aber mit dem potenten dämpfer wird es zur wahren Enduro Maschine. unglaublich was in diesem hinterbau steckt.
> 
> gerade das blader System und das einfach kammer spacern macht den topaz so genial. man kann den dämpfer perfekt auf seine Fahrweise anpassen. ich hatte ihn mir so angepasst, dass ich etwas bis zur mitte einen butterweichen dämpfer hatte und dann die Progression anstieg um das slide auch richtig rannehmen zu können.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (10. Mai 2018)

DVO wäre aus heutiger Sicht auch meine erste Wahl. 

Insgesamt sollte man sich aber die Frage stellen ob man 2018 noch 500€+ in das Slide stecken sollte um es downhilllastiger zu machen. Vielleicht lieber das alte Slide verkaufen, nochmal 500-1000€ drauflegen und sich ein richtiges Enduro kaufen. 

Muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. 2016 als ich mein Slide stark modifiziert habe, war das Angebot ein anderes. Heute würde ich es wie gesagt nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Sloop (10. Mai 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> DVO wäre aus heutiger Sicht auch meine erste Wahl.
> 
> Insgesamt sollte man sich aber die Frage stellen ob man 2018 noch 500€+ in das Slide stecken sollte um es downhilllastiger zu machen. Vielleicht lieber das alte Slide verkaufen, nochmal 500-1000€ drauflegen und sich ein richtiges Enduro kaufen.
> 
> Muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. 2016 als ich mein Slide stark modifiziert habe, war das Angebot ein anderes. Heute würde ich es wie gesagt nicht mehr machen.


Mich hat der Rahmen gerade einmal 600€ gekostet. Mit allem bin ich jetzt bei unter 1000€, weil ich noch viel altes Zeug übrig hatte was man heute eigentlich auch fast nur noch verschenken kann. Mit DH hat das ganze aber sicher nichts zu tun. Das Slide 160 ist schließlich ein Enduro und ich würde auch meinen Vivid Air drin fahren, wenn er rein passen würde und ne Plattfrom für den Uphill hätte. Der unterschied zum RT3 ist einfach gewaltig.
Aktuell bin ich zudem bei noch unter 13kg. Da werd ich mit 500-1000€ sicher kein vergleichbares Bike finden.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Mai 2018)

Dann passt es ja. War bei mir damals ähnlich. Rahmen neu für 900€ bekommen. Die meisten Teile von meinem Speci Enduro dran geschraubt.

Der Vivid würde aufgrund des hohen Volumens nicht funktionieren. Also Topaz T3 oder DPX2 rein.


----------



## Sloop (10. Mai 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Dann passt es ja. War bei mir damals ähnlich. Rahmen neu für 900€ bekommen. Die meisten Teile von meinem Speci Enduro dran geschraubt.
> 
> Der Vivid würde aufgrund des hohen Volumens nicht funktionieren. Also Topaz T3 oder DPX2 rein.


Glaubst du nen X2 würde rein passen? Habe im Superenduro das gleiche Einbaumaß und der reizt mich eigentlich auch schon lange. Vor allem dann halt mit CS.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Mai 2018)

Geht nicht. Habe ich getestet.

Wie gesagt funktionieren diese dicken Dämpfer aufgrund der Federkennlinie des Hinterbaus nicht. Sie würden total durch den FW rauschen. 
Selbst im  Monarch+ und Kirk musste ich extra Spacer verbauen um eine brauchbare Progression zu erreichen.


----------



## Sloop (10. Mai 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Geht nicht. Habe ich getestet.
> 
> Wie gesagt funktionieren diese dicken Dämpfer aufgrund der Federkennlinie des Hinterbaus nicht. Sie würden total durch den FW rauschen.
> Selbst im  Monarch+ und Kirk musste ich extra Spacer verbauen um eine brauchbare Progression zu erreichen.


Danke. Schade eigentlich. Dann wird es wohl doch der DVO. Soll ja auch echt Top sein. Nur eben die 500€ sind halt schon noch nen Wort.


----------



## Sloop (11. Mai 2018)

Hi,
welche Teile habt ihr so an eurem Bike so verbaut und was wiegt es?
Meins in Rahmengröße 20" liegt aktuell bei 12,41kg, ist jedoch noch nicht ganz fertig wie man sieht.
Wie fügt man hier eigentlich ne Tabelle ein? Wenn ich die aus Excel rein kopier klappt das genau so wenig wie wenn ich direkt nen Bild einfügen will


----------



## fred-star (14. Mai 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hi,
> welche Teile habt ihr so an eurem Bike so verbaut und was wiegt es?
> Meins in Rahmengröße 20" liegt aktuell bei 12,41kg, ist jedoch noch nicht ganz fertig wie man sieht.
> Wie fügt man hier eigentlich ne Tabelle ein? Wenn ich die aus Excel rein kopier klappt das genau so wenig wie wenn ich direkt nen Bild einfügen will



Knapp unter 13kg, ist robust aufgebaut.


----------



## aerofun (14. Mai 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Theoretisch IS 42/52. Oberer Teil gerade bei dem Rahmen sind total beschissen. Musste dann auf IS41 ausweichen.



Mittlerweile kam des obere Teil IS 41, passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-F-E (15. Mai 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich war damals mit dem Kirk sehr zufrieden.
> 
> DVO Topaz und Fox DPX2 ist sicher auch ein Test wert. Der Monarch hat mir noch in keinem Bike gefallen. Vivid Air und Co machen abgesehen vom fehlenden Platz keinen Sinn.
> 
> ...


Der DPX2 passt nur mit Offset-Buchsen.


----------



## J-F-E (15. Mai 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> DVO wäre aus heutiger Sicht auch meine erste Wahl.
> 
> Insgesamt sollte man sich aber die Frage stellen ob man 2018 noch 500€+ in das Slide stecken sollte um es downhilllastiger zu machen. Vielleicht lieber das alte Slide verkaufen, nochmal 500-1000€ drauflegen und sich ein richtiges Enduro kaufen.
> 
> Muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. 2016 als ich mein Slide stark modifiziert habe, war das Angebot ein anderes. Heute würde ich es wie gesagt nicht mehr machen.


Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach ein "richtiges" Enduro? Noch vor weniger als einem Jahr hat das Radon Team das Slide 160 bei der Enduro World Series gefahren und gute Zeiten erreicht. Ich würde denken, dass das Rad auch ein Jahr später noch für den ambitionierten Hobbyfahrer ausreichen sollte.


----------



## supermanlovers (15. Mai 2018)

Da gibts schon einige. Das du mit deinem Rad zufrieden bist ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## tomtom1986 (17. Mai 2018)

Radon Slide Carbon 160 aus 2016 hat ein BB30 Innenlager? Seh ich das richtig? Gibts bei den BB30 nur eine Rahmenbreite Also die Welle die durch den rahmen geht ist bei allen BB30 gleich lang? Nicht so wie bei den BSA 68/73 und 83


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Mai 2018)

BB92


----------



## tomtom1986 (17. Mai 2018)

Hmm hab etwas gegoogelt was man da so an Kurbeln einbauen kann. Is aber etwas schwiereig. Scheinbar müsste die Welle der Kurbel nen Durchmesser von 24 haben wie die GXp Kurbeln aber welche Breite kann ich da einbauen ne GXP 92 gibts nicht unter BB92 findet man auch nicht recht viel. Würd mir gerne ne gebrauchte X0 Kurbel besorgen die ich da einbauen kann aber wenn ich da nach BB92 suche finde ich da eigentlich nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-F-E (17. Mai 2018)

Bei mir war ein GXP BB92 Pressfit Innenlager mit SRAM X01 Kurbel verbaut. Das sollte auch bei einer X0 GXP Kurbel passen.
Ich meine, es wäre das hier gewesen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41-x-86-5-92-mm-p24338/

Welches Bike (Modell) fährst du denn genau?


----------



## supermanlovers (17. Mai 2018)

Du kaufst dir einfach eine Sram GXP Kurbel:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/X01-Direct-Mount-GXP-11-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-p42470/

BB92 Ist die Aufnahme des Rahmens für das Innenlager. Das hat nur bedingt etwas mit der Kurbel zu tun. Der Innendurchmesser muss passen.
Vereinfacht gesagt BB92 Außen, 24mm Innen. Daher passt die GXP Kurbel.

Im Bikemarkt scheint es gerade keine brauchbare X01 zu geben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe zwei Fragen. Zum einen würde ich gern wissen, welche RH ich beim Slide 160 Carbon brauche bei 1.80/87SL. Zum anderen wollte ich fragen, wie sich das Rad bei ca. 90-95kg. Fahrergewicht und doch abfahrtsorientierter Fahrweise verhält.

Ich fahre derzeit ein 2017er Canyon Spectral, mit dem ich nicht ganz so zufrieden bin. Will meinen, dass ich es auch mit max. Volumenspacern und hoher psi immer an die Grenzen des Federweges bringe. Dies liegt anscheinend am nicht optimalen Übersetzungsverhältnis. Dieses ist beim Radon doch besser. Ich wollte aber mal eure Meinungen hören, nicht, dass ich vom Regen in die Traufe komme.

edit: Mir geht es um das alte Modell: klick.


----------



## supermanlovers (26. Mai 2018)

Auf jede Fall Größe L. 

Nach deiner Beschreibung würde ich dir aber vom Slide abraten. Nimm lieber ein neuwertiges (altes) Capra.


----------



## J-F-E (26. Mai 2018)

95 kg, abfahrtsorientiert und beim Spectral an der Grenze klingt für mich so, als könntest du da beim Slide auch an die Grenze stoßen. Ich fahre damit zwar auch im Bikepark, habe aber 20 kg weniger und springe damit auch keine 5 m drops. Bei der Rahmenhöhe kann die Sattelstütze zum Problem werden. Mit einer 125 mm wird es garantiert bei Größe L funktionieren, mit einer 150 mm könnte das gerade so knapp werden. Ich fahre auch L, habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm und meine 150er Fox Transfer ist unten fast auf Anschlag .


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Mai 2018)

Nein, die Schrittlänge passt. Habe ebenfalls 87 cm, und die Reverb schaut bei Rahmengröße L noch gut 2 cm raus.


----------



## J-F-E (26. Mai 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Nein, die Schrittlänge passt. Habe ebenfalls 87 cm, und die Reverb schaut bei Rahmengröße L noch gut 2 cm raus.


Da es bei dir wohl passt, bei mir aber knapp ist, macht es vermutlich Sinn, wenn er es vorher mal testet.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Mai 2018)

Oder einfach die Maße der Sattelstütze berücksichtigt. Du fährst Fox, die offensichtlich etwas höher baut, ich fahre Rockshox, die vermutlich etwas kürzer ist. Die Maße findet man in entsprechenden Tests, jüngst im Enduro-Magazin, glaube ich.


----------



## J-F-E (26. Mai 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Oder einfach die Maße der Sattelstütze berücksichtigt. Du fährst Fox, die offensichtlich etwas höher baut, ich fahre Rockshox, die vermutlich etwas kürzer ist. Die Maße findet man in entsprechenden Tests, jüngst im Enduro-Magazin, glaube ich.


Ich hatte die RS vorher, gibt so gut wie keinen Unterschied.


----------



## ASt (26. Mai 2018)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Auf jede Fall Größe L.
> 
> Nach deiner Beschreibung würde ich dir aber vom Slide abraten. Nimm lieber ein neuwertiges (altes) Capra.


Dem Tipp schließe ich mich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (28. Mai 2018)

Hätte noch ein 8SE abzugeben.
........

............
verkauft


----------



## rider1970 (31. Mai 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hätte noch ein 8SE abzugeben.
> ........
> 
> ............
> verkauft



Was kommt als Nachfolger wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## ron101 (31. Mai 2018)

@rider1970 
Bin seit gut einem Monat mit einem Santa Cruz Hightower LT unterwegs.
Ein Traum, der absolute Knaller ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Sloop (25. Juni 2018)

Hi,
was für eine Sattelklemme habt ihr an eurem Slide?
Aber bitte nur Sattelklemmen, mit einer höhe von ca. 18mm. So hoch ist nämlich ein meinem Rahmen der Absatz für die Sattelklemme.


----------



## mk91126 (26. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe zwei Fragen. Zum einen würde ich gern wissen, welche RH ich beim Slide 160 Carbon brauche bei 1.80/87SL. Zum anderen wollte ich fragen, wie sich das Rad bei ca. 90-95kg. Fahrergewicht und doch abfahrtsorientierter Fahrweise verhält.
> 
> ...


das slide ist ebenso verspielt wie dein spectral - beide haben einen kürzeren hinterbau - glaube nicht das das slide sich für deine Anforderungen "besser" fahren wird... so wie ich dich verstehe willst du nur den rahmen tauschen oder...? an deiner stelle kauf bessere komponenten mit mehr federweg - dann ist dein problem gelöst... ich glaube aktuell hat du 140mmm oder 150mmm federweg richtig..?


----------



## mk91126 (26. Juni 2018)

bei 160 mm fährt sich das rad (mit der fox36) im bikepark sehr gut...


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juni 2018)

mk91126 schrieb:


> das slide ist ebenso verspielt wie dein spectral - beide haben einen kürzeren hinterbau - glaube nicht das das slide sich für deine Anforderungen "besser" fahren wird... so wie ich dich verstehe willst du nur den rahmen tauschen oder...? an deiner stelle kauf bessere komponenten mit mehr federweg - dann ist dein problem gelöst... ich glaube aktuell hat du 140mmm oder 150mmm federweg richtig..?


Die Komponenten sind schon eher in der höheren Liga. 2fach getunete Pike mit 160mm FW und ein Cane Creek DB Air IL hinten. Mehr als 140mm FW geht nur mit einem neuen Rahmen. Problem des Spectrals ist, dass es nicht progressiv ist und durch den FW rauscht wie nix, wenn man schwer ist.

@mk91126 Die Frage ist doch, wie progressiv das Radon ist. Wenn ich mir das 2014er Modell anschaue (gab es da mal eine Änderung?), dann graut es mir.


----------



## J-F-E (26. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Die Komponenten sind schon eher in der höheren Liga. 2fach getunete Pike mit 160mm FW und ein Cane Creek DB Air IL hinten. Mehr als 140mm FW geht nur mit einem neuen Rahmen. Problem des Spectrals ist, dass es nicht progressiv ist und durch den FW rauscht wie nix, wenn man schwer ist.
> 
> @mk91126 Die Frage ist doch, wie progressiv das Radon ist. Wenn ich mir das 2014er Modell anschaue (gab es da mal eine Änderung?), dann graut es mir.
> Anhang anzeigen 745831


Diesen Übersetzungsverlauf habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, aber das Slide 160 Carbon ist definitiv von der Kinematik her annähernd linear und braucht daher einen progressiven Dämpfer. Also nichts für eine Stahlfeder oder einen sehr großvolumigen Luftdämpfer. Ich habe in meinem Fox DPX2 einen entsprechenden Spacer verbaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden. In Kombination mit der 36-er Fox Gabel fährt das Rad sehr agil, auch im Bikepark. Aber es ist und bleibt ein leichtes Enduro mit verspielter Geometrie.


----------



## Diplomator (1. Juli 2018)

Hi, ich möchte dir Bremsscheiben wechseln,  weiß jemand ob 200/203mm vorn und hinten beim Slide 160 carbon 10.0 zugelassen sind? Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das nicht alle Bikes 200/203mm Scheiben fahren dürfen? Stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk91126 (2. Juli 2018)

hab ich bisher so nichts gehört... hab selbst hinten auf 200 umgebaut... Adapter kaufen und drauf des ding


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2018)

Diplomator schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte dir Bremsscheiben wechseln,  weiß jemand ob 200/203mm vorn und hinten beim Slide 160 carbon 10.0 zugelassen sind? Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das nicht alle Bikes 200/203mm Scheiben fahren dürfen? Stimmt das?



Hi,

das SLIDE CARBON 160 ist hinten bis 180mm freigegeben, die Freigaben für die Federgabel findest Du auf den Herstellerseiten (Rock Shox/ Fox) - viele Modelle sind hier offiziell bis 203mm freigegeben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Sloop (2. Juli 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das SLIDE CARBON 160 ist hinten bis 180mm freigegeben, die Freigaben für die Federgabel findest Du auf den Herstellerseiten (Rock Shox/ Fox) - viele Modelle sind hier offiziell bis 203mm freigegeben.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Nur 180mm? Also so langsam zweifel ich immer mehr an euch. 160mm Enduro mit nur Freigabe für Sprünge bis 0,5m und 180mm Bremsscheibe. Und das Bike, wo für mehr zugelassen ist wurde erst einmal ordentlich gegen Die Wand gefahren.


----------



## Mehrsau (2. Juli 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Nur 180mm? Also so langsam zweifel ich immer mehr an euch. 160mm Enduro mit nur Freigabe für Sprünge bis 0,5m und 180mm Bremsscheibe. Und das Bike, wo für mehr zugelassen ist wurde erst einmal ordentlich gegen Die Wand gefahren.



Unabhängig von der Freigabe: Welche Bremse hast du denn, dass dir 180mm HINTEN nicht reichen? Wir sprechen hier immer noch von einem Enduro und keinem Freerider.


----------



## J-F-E (2. Juli 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Nur 180mm? Also so langsam zweifel ich immer mehr an euch. 160mm Enduro mit nur Freigabe für Sprünge bis 0,5m und 180mm Bremsscheibe. Und das Bike, wo für mehr zugelassen ist wurde erst einmal ordentlich gegen Die Wand gefahren.


Für was bitte brauchst du denn hinten 203 mm Scheiben? Das Hinterrad hat doch nie die Traktion, um so eine große Bremskraft auch nutzen zu können... Und eine gute Bremsanlage sollte auch bei 180-er Scheiben mit der Wärmeentwicklung klar kommen.


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (2. Juli 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Für was bitte brauchst du denn hinten 203 mm Scheiben? Das Hinterrad hat doch nie die Traktion, um so eine große Bremskraft auch nutzen zu können... Und eine gute Bremsanlage sollte auch bei 180-er Scheiben mit der Wärmeentwicklung klar kommen.



das sehe ich genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SUPERDELUXE (2. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Die Komponenten sind schon eher in der höheren Liga. 2fach getunete Pike mit 160mm FW und ein Cane Creek DB Air IL hinten. Mehr als 140mm FW geht nur mit einem neuen Rahmen. Problem des Spectrals ist, dass es nicht progressiv ist und durch den FW rauscht wie nix, wenn man schwer ist.
> 
> @mk91126 Die Frage ist doch, wie progressiv das Radon ist. Wenn ich mir das 2014er Modell anschaue (gab es da mal eine Änderung?), dann graut es mir.
> Anhang anzeigen 745831



Wie hoch ist denn die Endprogression des Spectrals? Wenn der Hersteller den Tune für den Dämpfer richtig abgestimmt hat, rauscht da mit Sicherheit nix durch oder du nimmst einen Dämpfer alla DPX2, hier kannst du selber (auch hier, richtiges Grundsetup vorausgesetzt) die Progression verstellen. Richtig ist, das die Racer hier mehr Spacer fahren, um mehr Progression zu generieren und büßen dadurch bewusst Federweg ein. 
Wie immer im Leben sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Juli 2018)

SUPERDELUXE schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Endprogression des Spectrals? Wenn der Hersteller den Tune für den Dämpfer richtig abgestimmt hat, rauscht da mit Sicherheit nix durch oder du nimmst einen Dämpfer alla DPX2, hier kannst du selber (auch hier, richtiges Grundsetup vorausgesetzt) die Progression verstellen. Richtig ist, das die Racer hier mehr Spacer fahren, um mehr Progression zu generieren und büßen dadurch bewusst Federweg ein.
> Wie immer im Leben sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.


Das Spectral ist wenig progressiv. Dämpfer hatte ich den Cane Creek DBAir IL und auch damit keine guten Erfahrungen was die Progression anbelangt. Ich habe mir jetzt aber ein Hardtail enduro Rahmen geholt und damit 100% Progression.


----------



## Freeeezer (2. Juli 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt aber ein Hardtail enduro Rahmen geholt und damit 100% Progression.


Eher 0 % Progression *klugscheiß*


----------



## Diplomator (2. Juli 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das SLIDE CARBON 160 ist hinten bis 180mm freigegeben, die Freigaben für die Federgabel findest Du auf den Herstellerseiten (Rock Shox/ Fox) - viele Modelle sind hier offiziell bis 203mm freigegeben.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



 Warum wird die Bremsscheibe limitiert ? Ich verstehe nicht warum der Durchmesser limitiert werden sollte,  welchen Sinn macht das ? Besonders hinten macht finde ich es komisch,  da man das Rad ja nur hinterher zieht,  vorn würde ich noch verstehen damit die Gabel bei einer zu krassen Bremsung nicht "wegknickt" ... komisch,  kann mich Leien einer aufklären?


----------



## Mehrsau (2. Juli 2018)

Diplomator schrieb:


> Warum wird die Bremsscheibe limitiert ? Ich verstehe nicht warum der Durchmesser limitiert werden sollte,  welchen Sinn macht das ? Besonders hinten macht finde ich es komisch,  da man das Rad ja nur hinterher zieht,  vorn würde ich noch verstehen damit die Gabel bei einer zu krassen Bremsung nicht "wegknickt" ... komisch,  kann mich Leien einer aufklären?



Radon sichert sich hier ab. Sie haben 203mm lediglich nicht getestet. Sehr sehr wahrscheinlich hält die Konstruktion auch bei einer 203mm Scheibe. Du darfst jedoch nicht vergessen, dass die Bremsenaufnahme bei einer Gabel um Längen massiver ausfällt als am Hinterrad.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2018)

Diplomator schrieb:


> Warum wird die Bremsscheibe limitiert ? Ich verstehe nicht warum der Durchmesser limitiert werden sollte,  welchen Sinn macht das ? Besonders hinten macht finde ich es komisch,  da man das Rad ja nur hinterher zieht,  vorn würde ich noch verstehen damit die Gabel bei einer zu krassen Bremsung nicht "wegknickt" ... komisch,  kann mich Leien einer aufklären?



Als Hersteller müssen wir dies auf dem Prüfstand testen und ggf. freigeben, da hier höhere Kräfte auf den Hinterbau, speziell Aufnahme wirken. Bei einem Enduro aus der 160mm Federwegsklasse sehen wir keine Notwendigkeit einer 200mm Scheibe hinten - aus diesem Grund ist die PM Aufnahme für 180mm konzipiert. 180mm reichen im Traileinsatz in 99% der Fälle bei guter Fahr- und Bremstechnik vollkommen aus.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## PatSiebi (2. Juli 2018)

Edit, Andi war schneller


----------



## Sloop (2. Juli 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Als Hersteller müssen wir dies auf dem Prüfstand testen und ggf. freigeben, da hier höhere Kräfte auf den Hinterbau, speziell Aufnahme wirken. Bei einem Enduro aus der 160mm Federwegsklasse sehen wir keine Notwendigkeit einer 200mm Scheibe hinten - aus diesem Grund ist die PM Aufnahme für 180mm konzipiert. 180mm reichen im Traileinsatz in 99% der Fälle bei guter Fahr- und Bremstechnik vollkommen aus.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Enduro? Bei heutigen CC- Strecken wäre das Rad nach der Zulassung überhaupt nicht mehr fahrbar. Zumal die Test ja wohl kaum ausschlaggebend gewesen wären, nachdem ihr ja sowieso mit Cube zusammen die Räder baut und somit eigentlich auch genug Stückzahlen zusammen kommen sollten. Ein Fahrrad auf theoretische 99% Erfolgsquote bei einem Sicherheitsrelevanten Teil auszulegen, würde ich zudem als grob Fahrlässig bezeichnen. Normalerweise gilt bei Sicherheitsrelevanten Themen schließlich Faktor 4!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Enduro? Bei heutigen CC- Strecken wäre das Rad nach der Zulassung überhaupt nicht mehr fahrbar. Zumal die Test ja wohl kaum ausschlaggebend gewesen wären, nachdem ihr ja sowieso mit Cube zusammen die Räder baut und somit eigentlich auch genug Stückzahlen zusammen kommen sollten. Ein Fahrrad auf theoretische 99% Erfolgsquote bei einem Sicherheitsrelevanten Teil auszulegen, würde ich zudem als grob Fahrlässig bezeichnen. Normalerweise gilt bei Sicherheitsrelevanten Themen schließlich Faktor 4!



Ich glaube, dass wir so nicht wirklich weiterkommen. Du stellst eine technische Frage, wir antworten. Du bist mit dem Inhalt nicht zufrieden und stellst den Rahmen, Bestimmungen oder Prüfverfahren in Frage. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## bullswildrush (16. Juli 2018)

Hey Leute wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem slide carbon, ich bin am überlegen mir einen gebrauchten Rahmen zu kaufen und ihn neu aufzubauen, ( Team replika von 2016 glaub ich) was gibt es so für Schwachstelle und was für Lager sind im hinterbau verbaut 688 und 6902 wie beim slide Alu oder sind da Unterschiede? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten wo man drauf achten sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (16. Juli 2018)

die schrauben vom hinterbau lösen sich bei einigen modellen während der nutzung. bei mir hat das zum defekt einiger gewindegänge geführt. die unterstützung seitens radon war nicht vorhanden.


----------



## ASt (16. Juli 2018)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Hey Leute wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem slide carbon, ich bin am überlegen mir einen gebrauchten Rahmen zu kaufen und ihn neu aufzubauen, ( Team replika von 2016 glaub ich) was gibt es so für Schwachstelle und was für Lager sind im hinterbau verbaut 688 und 6902 wie beim slide Alu oder sind da Unterschiede? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten wo man drauf achten sollte?


lieber das neue nehmen, wo KEIN x12-Schaltauge ist, sondern eins was auf der Achse sitzt. Weiss nicht mehr, ob es ab 16 oder 17 der Fall war.


----------



## Sloop (16. Juli 2018)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Hey Leute wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem slide carbon, ich bin am überlegen mir einen gebrauchten Rahmen zu kaufen und ihn neu aufzubauen, ( Team replika von 2016 glaub ich) was gibt es so für Schwachstelle und was für Lager sind im hinterbau verbaut 688 und 6902 wie beim slide Alu oder sind da Unterschiede? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten wo man drauf achten sollte?


Rahmen gibt es gerade bei bike-discount zum schleuderpreis


----------



## bullswildrush (16. Juli 2018)

Ja das hab ich schon mit bekommen, da würde ich eh vorbeugen wollen, was ist so schlecht an dem x12, hab ich im Moment auch und bin so weit zufrieden


----------



## ASt (16. Juli 2018)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich schon mit bekommen, da würde ich eh vorbeugen wollen, was ist so schlecht an dem x12, hab ich im Moment auch und bin so weit zufrieden


Ist mir eimal mit nem Stück Rahmen ausgebrochen, ich habe ähnlich gebrochene Rahmen in der Radon Werkstatt gesehen.


----------



## bullswildrush (16. Juli 2018)

Dann noch was kann man den Rahmen mit umwerfer fahren oder ist da nur 1 fach möglich, Blick da nicht ganz durch was man da für ein umwerfer verwenden soll


----------



## ASt (16. Juli 2018)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Dann noch was kann man den Rahmen mit umwerfer fahren oder ist da nur 1 fach möglich, Blick da nicht ganz durch was man da für ein umwerfer verwenden soll


Ja. Mit einem Direct Mount Umwerfer mit dem Zug von unten (weiss nicht ob die Variante mit dem von oben existiert)


----------



## Kriesel (16. Juli 2018)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> .was ist so schlecht an dem x12, hab ich im Moment auch und bin so weit zufrieden



Die Bohrungen im Rahmen sind zu ungenau. Dadurch kann sich das Schaltauge verdrehen und dann schaltet es schlecht. Insbesondere bei 11/12-fach.


----------



## bullswildrush (16. Juli 2018)

Bei den 2016 Modell soll das "neue" schaktauge verbaut worden sein, vllt kann das ja jemand bestätigen der das Team replika fährt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (16. Juli 2018)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Die Bohrungen im Rahmen sind zu ungenau. Dadurch kann sich das Schaltauge verdrehen und dann schaltet es schlecht. Insbesondere bei 11/12-fach.


Das Problem mit dem schlecht schalten habe ich aktuell auch. Hab erst gedacht, das Schaltwerk sei im Arsch. Was habt Ihr als Abhilfe getan?


----------



## EddyAC (17. Juli 2018)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Bei den 2016 Modell soll das "neue" schaktauge verbaut worden sein, vllt kann das ja jemand bestätigen der das Team replika fährt?!


Team Replika hab ich mit beiden Varianten gesehen. Meist aber die neue, "ovale" Version.


----------



## Kriesel (17. Juli 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem schlecht schalten habe ich aktuell auch. Hab erst gedacht, das Schaltwerk sei im Arsch. Was habt Ihr als Abhilfe getan?



Ich habe die Bohrungen mit Knetepoxy gefüllt und das Schaltauge justiert. Im Moment ist Ruhe.


----------



## Sloop (17. Juli 2018)

Hi, hat hier eigentlich jemand mal ne 170er Gabel in sein Slide eingebaut bzw. weiß jemand um wie viel sich die einbaulängen zwischen einer Fox 34 RS Lyrik und Pike unterscheiden? Ne fox 36 war ja glaub nie im Slide verbaut.


----------



## esmirald_h (18. Juli 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hi, hat hier eigentlich jemand mal ne 170er Gabel in sein Slide eingebaut bzw. weiß jemand um wie viel sich die einbaulängen zwischen einer Fox 34 RS Lyrik und Pike unterscheiden? Ne fox 36 war ja glaub nie im Slide verbaut.








180 Hub bei 26"


----------



## Sloop (18. Juli 2018)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> 180 Hub bei 26"


Vorne dann nur 26"? Wie zufrieden bist damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (18. Juli 2018)

Vorne und hinten 26" fährt sich Top der flachere Lenkwinkel tut der Laufruhe gut.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

mir hat am zweiten Tag meines Sommerurlaubs in Finale Ligure ein Stein das Schaltwerk samt intaktem (!) Schaltauge aus dem Carbon-Hinterbau meines Slide 160, Modelljahr 2015, herausgerissen. Bei Bike-Discount kann man die Sitzstrebe auch einzeln bestellen. Für die Modelle ab 2016 gibt es aber ein neues Schaltauge. Passt das auch an mein 2015er Slide?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Juli 2018)

Hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## ASt (22. Juli 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir hat am zweiten Tag meines Sommerurlaubs in Finale Ligure ein Stein das Schaltwerk samt intaktem (!) Schaltauge aus dem Carbon-Hinterbau meines Slide 160, Modelljahr 2015, herausgerissen. Bei Bike-Discount kann man die Sitzstrebe auch einzeln bestellen. Für die Modelle ab 2016 gibt es aber ein neues Schaltauge. Passt das auch an mein 2015er Slide?


Genau wie bei mir vor 3 Jahren.
Wg. Sitzstrebe: die neue sollte passen, glaube ich damals Anfang 16 gelesen zu haben. Ich konnte es selber nicht ausprobieren, da mein Bike mit dem gebrochenen Rahmen noch in der gleichen Urlaubswoche in Frankreich geklaut wurde.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juli 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Foto:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 755378



Hi,

die Strebe passt 1:1 an deinen Rahmen, da hier nur das Schaltauge geändert wurde. Beim Kauf der neuen Strebe ist bereits die Schaltaugen-Version für SRAM Schaltwerke montiert.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Juli 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Strebe passt 1:1 an deinen Rahmen, da hier nur das Schaltauge geändert wurde. Beim Kauf der neuen Strebe ist bereits die Schaltaugen-Version für SRAM Schaltwerke montiert.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Danke, Andi! Da ich noch old-school 2x10 XT fahre, müsste ich also das angegebene Shimano Schaltauge mitbestellen, richtig?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juli 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Danke, Andi! Da ich noch old-school 2x10 XT fahre, müsste ich also das angegebene Shimano Schaltauge mitbestellen, richtig?



Bei Shimano Schaltung: jepp

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Diplomator (23. Juli 2018)

Hi, 
Hat einer schon ein gescheiten Unterrohrschutz gefunden? 
Meiner klebt nicht richtig und mehrfache nachfrage bei Bike Discount brachte nichts... 
Ich habe den von Rose gesehen, der macht nenn sehr guten Eindruck. 
https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-unterrohrschutz-2652384?product_shape=Standard&article_size=Standard

Oder den von Lizard Skins https://www.rosebikes.de/lizard-skins-frame-protector-carbon-rahmen-schutzfolie-unterrohr-2668865

Als Oberrohr und Seitenstreben Schutz wollte ich den Honeycomp Frameguard XL von AMS nehmen 
Den finde ich aber für das Unterrohr zu dünn...


----------



## Sloop (23. Juli 2018)

Diplomator schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hat einer schon ein gescheiten Unterrohrschutz gefunden?
> Meiner klebt nicht richtig und mehrfache nachfrage bei Bike Discount brachte nichts...
> Ich habe den von Rose gesehen, der macht nenn sehr guten Eindruck.
> ...


Ich find den Unterrohrschutz von Radon auch eine Frechheit. Auf eine Beschwerde von mir habe ich auch keine Antwort erhalten. Da der Gleiche müll auch an den Kettenstreben verbaut ist teste ich aktuell dort Armaflex Tape:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B015ODMM44/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Das ist 3mm starker Kautschuk und hält bis jetzt ganz gut. Langzeiterfahrung habe ich damit zwar nicht gemacht und am Unterrohr würde ich Wahrscheinlich noch zusätzlich mit gaffa tape verstärken, denk aber dass das Zeugs deutlich mehr weg dämpft als das was man so kaufen kann.


----------



## Diplomator (23. Juli 2018)

Sloop schrieb:


> Ich find den Unterrohrschutz von Radon auch eine Frechheit. Auf eine Beschwerde von mir habe ich auch keine Antwort erhalten. Da der Gleiche müll auch an den Kettenstreben verbaut ist teste ich aktuell dort Armaflex Tape:
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B015ODMM44/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Das ist 3mm starker Kautschuk und hält bis jetzt ganz gut. Langzeiterfahrung habe ich damit zwar nicht gemacht und am Unterrohr würde ich Wahrscheinlich noch zusätzlich mit gaffa tape verstärken, denk aber dass das Zeugs deutlich mehr weg dämpft als das was man so kaufen kann.



Ja das stimmt der Kettenstrebenschutz war schon abgefallen als das Rad geliefert wurde,  hab mehrmals versucht Ersatz zu bekommen,  was aber leider von Bike Discount/Radon nur geliefert wurde...  

Und ich gebe dir recht, gut ist der Schutz auch nicht.  Er soll ja den Carbon Rahmen schützen, und nicht nur ein Zieraufkleber sein..... schade, es ist so ein teures und gutes Rad und Esel so was liegt es an 10 Euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Juli 2018)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt.  Mein Unterrohrschutz klebt seit 3,5 Jahren einwandfrei und hat schon so manchen Steinschlag abgefedert.


----------



## Diplomator (23. Juli 2018)

Meiner hat leider von Anfang an nicht geklebt.  Ich hab Bilder davon an Bike Discount gesendet aber wie gesagt bin 3 mal vertröstet worden, mit der Aussage der Rahmen und der Schutz kommen aus Fernost und es ist schwer den Rahmen Schutz einzeln zu bekommen....
Hab es dann nach 3 Monaten aufgegeben....


----------



## fred-star (26. Juli 2018)

Mein Rahmenschutz klebt auch super, leider hatte ich ebenfalls das Problem mit dem zerstörten Hinterbau wegen dem Schaltauge (Slide 160 Bj 2016).


----------



## Sloop (26. Juli 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt.  Mein Unterrohrschutz klebt seit 3,5 Jahren einwandfrei und hat schon so manchen Steinschlag abgefedert.


Abgefedert wird der sicher nichts haben. Bei dem 1mm starken pappkarton. Selbst der Kettenstrebenschutz ist ja wohl nen witz. Wo andere für 2Cent mehr nen Gummir um machen, verbaut radon so billige pappe die zudem nicht einmal richtig klebt. Allein schon optisch 6, von der Funktion ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## fone (26. Juli 2018)

Ganz krass war es früher, da wurden Bikes komplett ohne Schutz verkauft. Schlimme Zeiten...


----------



## Diplomator (27. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ganz krass war es früher, da wurden Bikes komplett ohne Schutz verkauft. Schlimme Zeiten...


Solche Aussagen helfen nicht...
Ist das gleiche wie früher wurden Autos ohne Gurt verkauft...


----------



## greifswald (27. Juli 2018)

Naja, so ein Rahmen stirbt aber nicht nach einem "Unfall".

So empfindlich, wie vielfach (auch von mir) befürchtet sind moderne Rahmen nicht.

Mein Radon wird schon lange nicht mehr geschont und hat noch keine Löcher im Rahmen.

Ich empfehle die "Klongtherapie":

In den Pyreneen einen Trail am La Rune mit Kindkopfgroßen Steinen einfach laufen lassen. Das permanente geschepper  und Klong von hochfliegenden Steinen wirkt auf Dauer beruihgend.

Danach ist man geheilt ;-)


----------



## fone (27. Juli 2018)

Diplomator schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen helfen nicht...
> Ist das gleiche wie früher wurden Autos ohne Gurt verkauft...


Doch, die helfen. Der Satz impliziert, dass man bei Bedarf auch selbst einen Schutz anbringen kann. 

Gerade an der Kettenstrebe hat man das nämlich seit Angedenken getan.


----------



## Diplomator (27. Juli 2018)

Ich bin noch sehr empfindlich bei einschlägen, carbon da noch ne ziemliche Mimose....

Und carbon mag Schläge so überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diplomator (27. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Doch, die helfen. Der Satz impliziert, dass man bei Bedarf auch selbst einen Schutz anbringen kann.
> 
> Gerade an der Kettenstrebe hat man das nämlich seit Angedenken getan.



Da gehe ich  dir recht, anbringen kann auch jeder selbst,  finde aber das bei dem Radpreis von knappen 5000 Euro nem guter Schutz angebracht sein sollte. 
Meine Frau hat bei ihrem Canyon spectral einen, wir ich finde, sehr guten und hochwertigen Schutz dran.


----------



## Sloop (27. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ganz krass war es früher, da wurden Bikes komplett ohne Schutz verkauft. Schlimme Zeiten...


Ja, früher waren das dann aber auch Alu Räder und dann hat man einen Schlauch als Schutz drum rum gemacht. Wenn ich heute ein Rad kaufe und da ist nur eine Atrappe dran, obwohl es wirklich gute Lösungen gibt ist das einfach eine Frechheit.


----------



## fone (31. Juli 2018)

Ja voll!!!!12drölf


----------



## TimoD (18. August 2018)

Moin Leute Vieleicht kann mir hier einer Helfen,
Ich fahr seit 1 Jahr ein Radon Slide 160 Carbon, nun fing es Plötzlich auf der Tour an zu Quitschen bei Jeden Trit es ist echt Nervig.
Nun hatte ich die Dämpfer Lager in Verdacht keine Orginalen Rock Shox Sondern Hubert Lager beim Lösen wird es Weniger beim Festziehen wieder etwas mehr.
Die Orginalen Rock Shox Bringen keine Abhilfe, leicht Fetten hat ebenso nichts Gebracht, alles Zerlegt ebendso nichts hat jemand evtl. Eine Andere Idee ??

Gruß


----------



## RICO (19. August 2018)

Nochmals Schaltauge,
wir haben Zwei Slide C. 160 und das Problem, dass der Schaltwerkanschlag nur sehr knapp auf der Anschlagnase des Schaltauges  anliegt.



Und das bei X1 und NX Schaltwerk. Ergebnis ist, dass der Anschlag irgendwann keinen Halt mehr hat.



Liegt das an den Schaltaugen und sind andere vielleicht besser?

Gruß Rico


----------



## ASt (19. August 2018)

Das abgebildete Schaltauge würde ich durch Syntace x12 ersetzen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist die Schraube aus Stahl, wie es bei einigen Slides der Fall war. Das vernichtet jede Hoffnung darauf, dass der  Rahmen einen starken Schlag in das Schaltwerk überlebt. X12 hat eine Aluschraube mit einer Sollbruchstelle.
Und bei Syntace ist die Metallqualität m.M.n. besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. August 2018)

ASt schrieb:


> Das abgebildete Schaltauge würde ich durch Syntace x12 ersetzen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist die Schraube aus Stahl, wie es bei einigen Slides der Fall war. Das vernichtet jede Hoffnung darauf, dass der  Rahmen einen starken Schlag in das Schaltwerk überlebt. X12 hat eine Aluschraube mit einer Sollbruchstelle.
> Und bei Syntace ist die Metallqualität m.M.n. besser.



Bei Syntace ist die Metallqualität sogar so gut, dass die Schraube erst gar nicht bricht, sondern der Carbonrahmen ausreißt. 

Jetzt montiere ich einen neuen Hinterbau, der ab Modelljahr 2016 ein anderes Schaltauge verbaut.


----------



## ASt (19. August 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Bei Syntace ist die Metallqualität sogar so gut, dass die Schraube erst gar nicht bricht, sondern der Carbonrahmen ausreißt.
> 
> Jetzt montiere ich einen neuen Hinterbau, der ab Modelljahr 2016 ein anderes Schaltauge verbaut.


Habe ich auch gehabt. Der Ersatzrahmen ist auch “alt“, ich habe in das Ausfallende eine Aluplatte geklemmt in der Hoffnung, dass es nicht mehr passiert. Aber vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich noch die Sollbruchstelle nachbessern


----------



## RICO (19. August 2018)

Ok, werde mal das Syntace testen. Die Original Radon Schraube ist auch aus Alu. Ich hatte noch ein Cube 136 Schaltauge vom Slide 140 in der Ersatzteilkiste, passt übrigens auch. Nur die Schraube ist zu kurz. 
Mit den Sollbruchstellen funktioniert doch nur in den seltensten Fällen. Wenn die zu früh nachgeben ist der Schaden auch nicht geringer, weil sich dann Alles durchs Hinterrad dreht ;-) Hatte ich oft genug bei meinen früheren Canyons.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. August 2018)

inzwischen muss man sagen, slide carbon ist zum entwöhn'. hab nie unterstützung für die sich lösende lagerschraube des hinterbaus erhalten. bis heute löst die schraube sich immer wieder trotz locktide pfuschsoße.


----------



## ASt (19. August 2018)

Gewinde ordentlich entfettet?
Ich hatte anfangs auch das Problem mit der Schaube, habe glaube ich von Bodo damals ein Hinweis bekommen, dass das Gewinde sehr ordentlich vor dem Locktite zu entfetten ist. Seitdem alles gut.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. August 2018)

na ja, schon. danke für den tip. ich war da womöglich nicht genau genug...
als ich die ursprüngliche schraube entfernt habe kam da ein wenig des innengewindes mit raus.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. August 2018)

ASt schrieb:


> Gewinde ordentlich entfettet?
> Ich hatte anfangs auch das Problem mit der Schaube, habe glaube ich von Bodo damals ein Hinweis bekommen, dass das Gewinde sehr ordentlich vor dem Locktite zu entfetten ist. Seitdem alles gut.



Meines war schon entfettet, hält.


----------



## mikefize (6. Oktober 2018)

Hat jemand von den Anwesenden eventuell einen Hinterbau bzw. die Sitzstreben für ein Slide Carbon 650b von 2014/2015 in 20" zu verkaufen? Beim Rad meiner Holden hat selbiges leider die Grätsche gemacht...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Oktober 2018)

mikefize schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Anwesenden eventuell einen Hinterbau bzw. die Sitzstreben für ein Slide Carbon 650b von 2014/2015 in 20" zu verkaufen? Beim Rad meiner Holden hat selbiges leider die Grätsche gemacht...



Falls nicht, das gibt's noch immer als Ersatzteil im Bike Discount.


----------



## mikefize (7. Oktober 2018)

Ah, danke für den Hinweis! Hatte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet. 250 Euro sind aber natürlich ein stolzer preis... Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greifswald (7. Oktober 2018)

https://www.radon-bikes.de/en/service/crash-replacement/

200€ für Sitzstreben auf cfk finde ich sehr fair.


----------



## mikefize (7. Oktober 2018)

Ahja, 199 klingt dann doch schon etwas anders. War auch gar nicht auf den Preis an sich bezogen, aber der Rahmen hat halt schon einiges 'gesehen' und ich Frage mich, ob es wirtschaftlich noch sinnvoll ist, das Geld zu investieren


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe meine Sitzstreben auch wechseln müssen. Jetzt sieht es so aus: klick.


----------



## aerofun (20. November 2018)

Habt Ihr schon mal überlegt euch evtl. gleich nen neuen Rahmen zuzulegen?
Immo gehen die Carbon Slides auf BikeDiscount für 599-699€ im Sale raus ...


----------



## baschner (20. November 2018)

Wenn 16" oder 22" passen, warum nicht. Alles andere ist ja nicht verfügbar.


----------



## J-F-E (25. November 2018)

mattchuk schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS42-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35001/
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35006/
> top. danke!


Ich würde gerne das Steuersatzthema noch mal anschneiden. Ich habe mir für mein Slide 160 Carbon einen Cane Creek 40 IS41/IS52 gekauft. Die Lager an sich passen perfekt. Allerdings klemmt die Abdeckkappe auf dem Rahmen fest, sobald man die Ahead-Kappe anschraubt.
Hat jemand schon das gleiche Problem gehabt und eine Lösung?


----------



## Sloop (25. November 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne das Steuersatzthema noch mal anschneiden. Ich habe mir für mein Slide 160 Carbon einen Cane Creek 40 IS41/IS52 gekauft. Die Lager an sich passen perfekt. Allerdings klemmt die Abdeckkappe auf dem Rahmen fest, sobald man die Ahead-Kappe anschraubt.
> Hat jemand schon das gleiche Problem gehabt und eine Lösung?


Was meinst du mit "klemmt auf dem Rahmen fest"? Bei mir ist höchstens das Problem, dass ich den Steuersatz doch recht stark vorspannen muss damit die Gabel nicht im Rahmen wackelt. Hab aber auch keinen von CS sondern den hier aus China:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Gub-...013.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6d734c4dLByemH


----------



## Mehrsau (25. November 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne das Steuersatzthema noch mal anschneiden. Ich habe mir für mein Slide 160 Carbon einen Cane Creek 40 IS41/IS52 gekauft. Die Lager an sich passen perfekt. Allerdings klemmt die Abdeckkappe auf dem Rahmen fest, sobald man die Ahead-Kappe anschraubt.
> Hat jemand schon das gleiche Problem gehabt und eine Lösung?



Habe genau den gleichen Umbau am 140er gemacht. Nimm die alte Abdeckung und alles flutscht.


----------



## J-F-E (25. November 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Habe genau den gleichen Umbau am 140er gemacht. Nimm die alte Abdeckung und alles flutscht.


Das habe ich jetzt auch gemacht. Aber irgendwie ist das ja nicht Sinn der Sache... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeeezer (25. November 2018)

Hatte das gleiche Problem und mir aus ca. 0,5mm dickem Kunststoff einen Spacer geschnitten, den ich unter die Kappe gesetzt habe.


----------



## Mehrsau (26. November 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt auch gemacht. Aber irgendwie ist das ja nicht Sinn der Sache... :/



Klar, ist absolut Sinn der Sache  Du hast ein neues Lager. Für mich ist er schnurzt was oben drauf steht. Das geht dann eher Richtung Ästhetik.


----------



## greifswald (26. November 2018)

Hi,

hier war ja schon mal das Thema Dämpfer angesprochen. Mein Monarch+ könnte nach fast 4 Jahren vermutlich mal einen großen Service gebrauchen. 

Ich (Laie) hatte jedoch das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer im mittleren Bereich etwas durchrauscht.  
Für mich die Frage: 
Kompletten Dämpfereservice inkl Tuning? Wo am besten? Was kostet?

oder alternativ einen neuen BOS Kirk2 inkl. neuer Buchsen direkt von BOS. Im Fridaysale für theoretisch 230€, in Echt mit Buchsen und Porto dann doch 320€. Wobei 50€ Porto mich dann doch schon etwas angesäuert stimmen.
Zudem frage ich mich, ob der BOS-Dämpfer dann out-of-the Box passt (ich musste Fahrergewicht + Radmodell angeben).

Tipps?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2018)

greifswald schrieb:


> Tipps?



Bikemarkt mal nach gebrauchtem Dämpfer gecheckt ?


----------



## Schelle (25. März 2019)

Hallo,
ich will gerade die Züge wechseln. Dummerweise bin ich mir beim Umwerfer nicht mehr so sicher, irgendwie sieht das Ganze komisch aus (Zug läuft total schräg zum Umwerfer). Kann bitte mal jemand ein Bild davon machen und hier posten? Danke.


----------



## bullswildrush (26. März 2019)

Hier ist eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (26. März 2019)

Danke @bullswildrush, irgendwas habe ich verkehrt gemacht. Bei mir sieht das anders aus. Wenn ich daheim bin, mach ich mal Bilder...*https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/bullswildrush.262474/*


----------



## bullswildrush (26. März 2019)

Dahinter ist noch ein 2. Loch, vllt hast du das ja ausversehen genommen


----------



## Schelle (26. März 2019)

bei mir läuft da der Zug total schief - im ersten Loch noch schlimmer...
Und ich dachte eigentlich, dass es original so aussah wie bei Dir.
Muss beim Umwerfer etwas eingestellt werden? Den hatte ich demontieren müssen, damit ich an die Lager komme.


----------



## bullswildrush (26. März 2019)

Gut ich hab auch ein x9 Umwerfer, der ganze ist ja nur mit 2 Schrauben fest, da. Kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## Schelle (26. März 2019)

beim 11/2fach auch.
Ich schreib mal Radon an.


----------



## Sloop (7. April 2019)

Hi,
Egal was ich mache meine Gabel wackelt einfach immer im Steuersatz. Hattet ihr das Problem auch auchonmal und was habt ihr da gemacht ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hi,
> Egal was ich mache meine Gabel wackelt einfach immer im Steuersatz. Hattet ihr das Problem auch auchonmal und was habt ihr da gemacht ?



Was hast du denn bisher gemacht ?
Gabelkonus und Steuersatz passen zu einander ?


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was hast du denn bisher gemacht ?
> Gabelkonus und Steuersatz passen zu einander ?


Hab jetzt noch einmal nachgezogen. Einzige was probleme machen könnte ist der Gabeladapter für das untere Lager. Mal gespannt wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

Hat jemand von euch einen SR Suntour TriAir an seinem Slide Carbon verbaut?


----------



## bullswildrush (25. April 2019)

Servus an alle die noch ein slide carbon besitzen, ich hab das Problem das ich ein knacken am Fahrrad habe, es kommt von den befestigungspunkten vom Dämpfer, ich hab die Stellen mal mit Fett beschmiert aber ich glaube das war eventuell die falsche Entscheidung. Wäre carbon montagepaste da die bessere Alternative oder habt ihr ne andere Idee, Schrauben sind fast gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (25. April 2019)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Servus an alle die noch ein slide carbon besitzen, ich hab das Problem das ich ein knacken am Fahrrad habe, es kommt von den befestigungspunkten vom Dämpfer, ich hab die Stellen mal mit Fett beschmiert aber ich glaube das war eventuell die falsche Entscheidung. Wäre carbon montagepaste da die bessere Alternative oder habt ihr ne andere Idee, Schrauben sind fast gezogen


Ganz ehrlich, bring das Rad in den Radladen und mach bloß NICHTS selber dran. Wenn du schon Carbon Montagepaste gegen Quitschen verwenden willst machst du mehr kaputt als das du da was verbesserst. Das ist quasi wie Sand ins Getriebe streuen. An sonsten mach ein Video und stelle es hier rein das man sieht wann es knackt. Denn die Befestigungspunkte knacken eigentlich nicht.


----------



## pavlos (22. Mai 2019)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ohne Offsetbuchsen hat bei mir 1-1,5mm gefehlt. Mit 90° gedrehter Buchse könnte es passen. Wie du die Buchse auch bei dicken Sprüngen gegen verdrehen sichern kannst würde mich interessieren.



Fox DPX2 scheint normale Abmessungen zu haben, kann ich fregen, wo genau er nicht in den Rahmen passt?


----------



## mk91126 (24. Mai 2019)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Servus an alle die noch ein slide carbon besitzen, ich hab das Problem das ich ein knacken am Fahrrad habe, es kommt von den befestigungspunkten vom Dämpfer, ich hab die Stellen mal mit Fett beschmiert aber ich glaube das war eventuell die falsche Entscheidung. Wäre carbon montagepaste da die bessere Alternative oder habt ihr ne andere Idee, Schrauben sind fast gezogen


ersetz einfach mal deinen sattel durch einen neune... das meiste knacken wird oft vom sattel verursacht


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Mai 2019)

"die Stellen mal mit Fett "
carbon und fett ist ganz sicher keine gut wahl.
zudem wird fett von außen wenig nützen.
hau alle lager in den müll und besorg neue.

das knacken kann auch von einem der hauptlager kommen. die schraube hinterm kettenblatt könnte sich beispielsweise gelockert haben.


----------



## bloodymarry (3. Juni 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> das knacken kann auch von einem der hauptlager kommen. die schraube hinterm kettenblatt könnte sich beispielsweise gelockert haben.



Das war bei mir auch für allerlei Ärger verantwortlich. Knacken,  Probleme mit schaltung da leicht verziehender Hinterbau...
Schraube hat sich ständig gelöst.

Neues Lager und Loctite für die Schraube. Seit dem ist das Bike wieder ruhig und fühlt sich nicht so schwammig an.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2019)

Hatte auch vor kurzem ein knarzen das immer wieder aber erst nach ca. 30 Minuten fahrt auftrat.
Da hab ich mir nen Wolf gesucht. Letztendlich wars der Bolzen für die Schaltwerksarrettierung am Xo1 Schaltwerk. Gereinigt, gefettet und leise ist die Mühle. Wahnsinn was son kleines Teil fürn Knarzgeräusch auslösen kann. Das ist echt ne Wissenschaft für sich


----------



## greifswald (3. Juni 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen SR Suntour TriAir an seinem Slide Carbon verbaut?




Keiner? Er sieht zumindest nicht so massiv aus. Hat wenigstens jmd das Pendant von DVO verbaut?


----------



## Kriesel (3. Juni 2019)

greifswald schrieb:


> Hat wenigstens jmd das Pendant von DVO verbaut?



Jupp. Meine Tochter fährt den Topaz im Slide. Ich bin ihn auch probegefahren. Deutlicher Upgrade gegenüber dem Monarch.


----------



## Diplomator (30. Juni 2019)

Moin, 

Hat schon einer mal ne 36iger Fox statt der 34iger getestet? Vielleicht sogar als 170iger oder gar 180iger Variante? Ich hab überlegt meine zu tauschen, hab letztens ein Bike der Konkurrenz getestet und fand die 36iger feinfühliger und dachte mit ner längeren könnte man auch den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher bekommen und das Bike etwas beruhigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greifswald (30. Juni 2019)

Nö, aber hier hat jemand eine 170er Yari verbaut:





__





						T.D Aufbau Radon Slide 160
					





					www.mtb-forum.eu


----------



## Diplomator (30. Juni 2019)

Mhh, dann bin ich wohl das Versuchskaninchen...
Ein Steuersatz mit Winkelkorrektur kommt ja leider, wegen IS nicht in Frage, die gibts leider nur für ZS/EC....


----------



## bullswildrush (14. Juli 2019)

Was ist der beste Dämpfer der in das slide carbon passt, bzw gibt es Erfahrungen zum mst tuning für monarch plus


----------



## greifswald (10. April 2020)

Winkelsteuersatz soll ja nicht gehen. Aber der Angelspacer müsste doch passen, oder versteht mein kleines Hirn da etwas nicht?

Sieht mir so aus, als würde man für wenig Geld eine 10mm höhere Gabel simulieren und müsste im Gegenzug den Spacer unter dem Vorbau weglassen.

Offsetbuchsen habe ich bereits im Dämpfer.

Alternativ oder zusätzlich denke ich noch drüber nach, den Dämpfer tiefer zulegen, indem ich die untere Dämpferaufnahme erweitere und neu laminiere. Die Frage ist hierbei dann allerdings, ob man damit das Rad nicht verschlimmbessert.


----------



## bolle182 (25. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Frage, wie lang ist die Einstecktiefe Sattelrohr beim Slide 160 Grösse L 2016? Möchte gerne meine Reverb 150mm gegen eine Highline 170mm ersetzen. Die Reverb ragt 9,5cm aus dem Rohr raus. Danke Gruss Martin


----------



## Guts (11. Mai 2020)

Moinsen, welche Steckachse benötigt man für den Hinterbau des 2017er Modells? Wird da eine Achse mit konischer oder flacher Auflagefläche benötigt und welches Gewinde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Mai 2020)

Guts schrieb:


> Moinsen, welche Steckachse benötigt man für den Hinterbau des 2017er Modells? Wird da eine Achse mit konischer oder flacher Auflagefläche benötigt und welches Gewinde?



Hi, für das SLIDE CARBON benötigst Du eine Steckachse mit konischer Auflage und 1,0er Steigung.

Gruß


----------



## Guts (11. Mai 2020)

Moin, dh die Syntace-Achse würde passen? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/syntace-x-12-thru-axle-135-142mm-44551 Leider steht die Gewindesteigung nicht dabei.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Mai 2020)

Laut Hersteller-Artikelnummer hat die Ache die korrekte 1,0er Gewindesteigung, siehe: https://www.syntace.com/en_GB/products/liteville/accessories-spare-parts/634/x-12-axle-142mm-135

Alternativ passt auch z.B. folgende Achse: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dt-swiss-rws-mtb-x-12-142mm-alu-steckachse-50397

Gruß


----------



## Guts (11. Mai 2020)

Perfekt, vielen Dank für die fixe Antwort!


----------



## Guts (24. Mai 2020)

Moinsen, ich musste leider gerade feststellen, dass ein Vivid Air nicht in den Rahmen passt. Welche Dämpfer sind denn kompatibel? Ich würde schon gerne etwas besseres als einen Monarch Plus drinhaben...

Desweiteren gibts mit der DT Swiss Achse ein Problemchen. Das Gewinde scheint sich zu verkanten, wenn sie eingebaut werden soll. Von der anderen (rechten) Seite aus lässt sie sich wunderbar reindrehen und auch wenn das Schaltauge ausgebaut ist, funktioniert es von beiden Seiten wunderbar. Was ist da los?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Mai 2020)

Guts schrieb:


> Moinsen, ich musste leider gerade feststellen, dass ein Vivid Air nicht in den Rahmen passt. Welche Dämpfer sind denn kompatibel? Ich würde schon gerne etwas besseres als einen Monarch Plus drinhaben...
> 
> Desweiteren gibts mit der DT Swiss Achse ein Problemchen. Das Gewinde scheint sich zu verkanten, wenn sie eingebaut werden soll. Von der anderen (rechten) Seite aus lässt sie sich wunderbar reindrehen und auch wenn das Schaltauge ausgebaut ist, funktioniert es von beiden Seiten wunderbar. Was ist da los?



Hi,

bei Ein- und Ausbau bitte immer darauf achten, dass die kleine Konter-Schraube am 2-teiligen Schaltauge leicht gelöst ist - durch das leichte Spiel verkantet sich dann auch nichts. Nach Einbau dann natürlich wieder entsprechend festziehen.

Gruß


----------



## Guts (25. Mai 2020)

Ah, das kann es gewesen sein. Leider ist das Gewinde bereits hin, dann versuche ich es mit dem neuen Schaltauge so.


----------



## schweizerm (25. Mai 2020)

hätte dieses Schaltauge übrig, da falsch bestellt: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10171-493597 wenn es in deine Mühle passt...im BD momentan nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Guts (25. Mai 2020)

Danke, leider ist das nur für Shimano Direct Mount. Ich brauche aber die normale Version. Das für Cube gelabelte Schaltauge ist übrigens lieferbar und auch mit dem Slide kompatibel: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2090-axh-kurz-82179


----------



## Guts (26. Mai 2020)

Mal eine andere Frage, sind im 2017er Rahmen Hülsen für die Führung der innenverlegten Leitungen vorhanden? Das konnte ich bisher mangels Teilen noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (26. Mai 2020)

Nein, ich hab zwar den 2016er Rahmen aber denke nicht das sie da je was geändert haben, züge verlaufen ohne Schutz im inneren.


----------



## Guts (26. Mai 2020)

Puh ok, dann wirds frickelig. Danke für die Info.


----------



## bullswildrush (26. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mir liner gekauft und von unten aufs alte Seil geschoben oder nen bindfaden dran gemacht dann ging das ganz gut


----------



## Guts (26. Mai 2020)

Ich habe "leider" einen neuen Rahmen gekauft, der hat nur in den Löchern für die Schaltleitung ein Käbelchen drinne. Bei der Bremsleitung muss ich dann halt fummeln, das wird schon.


----------



## bullswildrush (26. Mai 2020)

Geht die bremsleitung beim 17er model innen lang? Am 16er außen am Rahmen


----------



## Guts (26. Mai 2020)

Ja die geht innen lang, nur die Leitung für die Sattelstütze außen.


----------



## PatSiebi (31. Mai 2020)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Guts (5. Juni 2020)

@Radon-Bikes und alle anderen: ich hab mittlerweile die restlichen Teile erhalten und mich an den Aufbau gemacht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass beide Austrittslöcher der Leitungen nahe des Steuerrohrs Sacklöcher mit einer kleineren Bohrungen haben, durch die keine Leitung durchpassen kann. Verpass ich da was oder wurde da vergessen, die Dinger aufzubohren?


----------



## Kriesel (6. Juni 2020)

Das ist so gewollt.

Die sind beide für Schaltzüge deren Außenhülle dort endet. Unten kommt ein Gegenhalter rein und eine neue Außenhülle startet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guts (6. Juni 2020)

Aha, interessant  Die Bremsleitung wird also außen entlang der Hülle für die Sattelstütze langgeführt?


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Juni 2020)

ja, bremsen laufen außen lang. zumindest ist das beim 2015er komplettrad so.









						Radon Slide Carbon 2015
					

Am Gurten.




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Guts (6. Juni 2020)

Gut zu wissen, vielen Dank ihr beiden


----------



## FreeUse (13. Juli 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bei einem Enduro aus der 160mm Federwegsklasse sehen wir keine Notwendigkeit einer 200mm Scheibe hinten - aus diesem Grund ist die PM Aufnahme für 180mm konzipiert. 180mm reichen im Traileinsatz in 99% der Fälle bei guter Fahr- und Bremstechnik vollkommen aus.



Warum hinten eine größerer Bremsscheibe als vorne??
Darum:
https://enduro-mtb.com/mythos-bremsscheibengroesse/


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. Juli 2020)

Absolut korrekt. Deshalb fahre ich hinten eine fette Magura MDRC, allerdings nur in 203, weil ich mit meinen 72kg das noch gut im Griff habe.


----------



## rossi85 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
hat hier schon jemand bei einem SLIDE 160 Carbon 650 B die Hinterbaulager gewechselt? Bei der wippe sehe ich irgendwie nicht in welche Richtung ich das Lager austreiben muss.. 
Die Lagerdimensionen sind auch nicht wirklich auf den jetzigen Lagern beschrieben, stimmen die Dimensionen 4x 6000 2RS, 4x 688 2RS und 2x 698 2RS? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (14. Dezember 2020)

Dimensionen stimmen. Bei der Wippe müssen sie nach außen raus, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Sieht man aber wenn man die Wippe in der Hand hat. 8er Passscheiben sind bei den mittleren Lagern manchmal nötig, falls noch Luft zwischen Lager und Rahmen.


----------



## rossi85 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Rico,
Danke für deine antwort! Ok dachte ich mir auch nach aussen..

Mit mittleren lager meinst du welche?

Lg ludwig!


----------



## RICO (14. Dezember 2020)

Wippe / Hauptrahmen


----------



## rossi85 (14. Dezember 2020)

Alles klar! Danke!!


----------



## Padau (28. August 2021)

Hallo zäme
Mir ist leider der Hinterbau meines Silde Carbon 160 aus dem Jahr 2016 auf einer Tour gerissen.
Ich hätte somit ein defekter Rahmen abzugeben.
Wenn jemand den Rahmen als Ersatzteil gebrauchen kann, bitte melden.

Ein passendes Tretlager BB-MT800-PA hätte ich noch zum verkaufen.


----------



## RICO (28. August 2021)

hat Radon keine Ersatz Sitzstreben mehr?


----------



## Padau (28. August 2021)

Ich habe nicht angefragt ob noch Hinterbauten verfügbar sind.


----------



## andil1 (27. September 2021)

Hoffentlich sind noch welche verfügbar. Mir hats einen Ast ins Schaltwerk und die Schraube zur Verbindung der zwei Schaltaugenhälften ausgerissen da schwächster Teil. 



Dadurch Schaltwerk nach hinen gezogen und an der Sitzstrebe angestanden. Das Ergebnis



Fixiert bleibt nämlich nur der vordere Teil des Schaltauges. Der hintere Teil mit dem Schaltwerk wird sich nach hinten verdrehen und das anrichten. Habe H&S angeschrieben, schaun ma mal was die dazu sagen.


----------



## RICO (27. September 2021)

ein wenig UHU Plus und die ist wieder wie neu. Habe meine Sitzstrebe vor Jahren auch so geklebt, Hält immer noch. Ein H&S Mechaniker sagte mir vor kurzem, dass sie die Slide Teile nach produzieren wenn keine mehr auf Lager sind. Allerdings gibt es Momentan ja bei allen Teilen Lieferschwierigkeiten.


----------



## andil1 (25. Oktober 2021)

andil1 schrieb:


> ........................ Habe H&S angeschrieben, schaun ma mal was die dazu sagen.


Warte jetzt schon fast einen Monat auf eine Info😭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Oktober 2021)

andil1 schrieb:


> Warte jetzt schon fast einen Monat auf eine Info😭



Hi,

hast DU eine Ticketnummer für uns? Dann schaue ich mal nach.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## andil1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Andi,

Die Bearbeitungsnummer lautet: ID 1074253

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Oktober 2021)

andil1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> Die Bearbeitungsnummer lautet: ID 1074253
> 
> ...



Hi,

unter der ID wird ein italienischer Kunde geführt. Sende mir doch kurz eine PN, dann versuche ich deie Frage schnell zu beantworten.


----------



## andil1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Schon komisch, hab jetzt auf einmal eine Info erhalten.


Guten Tag Herr xxxx,
 wir haben folgende Antwort vom Service erhalten:

"Hallo Jxxxxe, zum Thema Schaltauge als Sollbruchstelle bei Schaltfehlern oder falsch eingestellter Schaltung folgen wir der Einschätzung des Zedler Instituts dazu. Das Schaltauge stellt lediglich die Verbindung vom Schaltwerk zum Rahmen her. *Wir bewerben unsere verbauten Schaltaugen nicht mit der Produkteigenschaft das sie als Sollbruchstelle fungieren. "*

Leider haben wir eine Ablehnung erhalten. *Es gibt auch keinen Ersatz mehr für den Artikel.*

Für diese Information habt ihr so lange gebraucht? Hab den Rahmen bei euch vor nicht ganz 2 Jahren neu gekauft.
Also Andi, ich brauch dir keine PN mehr senden.


----------



## ASt (26. Oktober 2021)

andil1 schrieb:


> Schon komisch, hab jetzt auf einmal eine Info erhalten.
> 
> 
> Guten Tag Herr xxxx,
> ...


Hallo,
ich habe zufällig eine alte Sitzstrebe aus glaub ich 2015 von Slide Carbon 160 bei mir liegen. Ist zwar verkratzt, aber noch zu gebrauchen.
Interesse?

Gruß


----------



## andil1 (31. Oktober 2021)

ASt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe zufällig eine alte Sitzstrebe aus glaub ich 2015 von Slide Carbon 160 bei mir liegen. Ist zwar verkratzt, aber noch zu gebrauchen.
> Interesse?
> 
> Gruß


Schick dir eine PN


----------

